# MAC in the Netherlands?



## tinkerbelle2001 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi ladies, I guess I am not the only Dutch Mac fan here at Specktra, so why don't we have our own topic in this thread???
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








I guess we do now!!!

Is there any news about Mac in The Netherlands? Do you have any questions about Mac in Holland? Please post it here!

And yes.....there is news....Fafi came out in The Netherlands today and so did the Beauty Powder blush and Strobe collection (but the last 2 only are available in the Bijenkorf in Amsterdam).

Has anyone bought anything from the newest collections yet???


----------



## ka-ron (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: Mac in The Netherlands!!!*

dutchies rep up!!!, haha

I went to mac today, i'm still ill so it was quick. =)
but strobe and the beauty powder blush collections are available in the free standing store as well!
They changed the store into a fafi theme (yay fafi on the door) + the MUA's are wearing the fafi shirts (but they are not for sale, neither the scarf) it's soooo cute you gotta check it out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




well i picked up fun n sexy lipstick from fafi, love it love it love it!!!


----------



## Luceuk (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: Mac in The Netherlands!!!*

I was in Amsterdam last summer and I love the counter in Bijenkorf, the MA's were so friendly and nice. I liked them better than my local counter in England.

I was just wondering is there a free standing store in Amsterdam or is it just the one in Bijenkorf? I will probably be going again in the summer so just incase I want to go.


----------



## birkinbabe (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: Mac in The Netherlands!!!*

What?! Already? I was hoping I'd have one more week to save up before Fafi was being released.


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: Mac in The Netherlands!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_I was in Amsterdam last summer and I love the counter in Bijenkorf, the MA's were so friendly and nice. I liked them better than my local counter in England.

I was just wondering is there a free standing store in Amsterdam or is it just the one in Bijenkorf? I will probably be going again in the summer so just incase I want to go._

 
Yes, there is a free standing store in Amsterdam, it is on the Heiligenweg, also in the centre of Amsterdam, just a 10 minute walk from the Bijenkorf. And the MUA there are also very nice!


----------



## Luceuk (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Mac in The Netherlands!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tinkerbelle2001* 

 
_Yes, there is a free standing store in Amsterdam, it is on the Heiligenweg, also in the centre of Amsterdam, just a 10 minute walk from the Bijenkorf. And the MUA there are also very nice!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! I wish I'd known last summer, but I probably wouldn't have found it. I got so lost


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Mac in The Netherlands!!!*




Big disappointment today.....I went to the Mac counter in the Bijenkorf in Rotterdam to check out Fafi and score a shopping bag.......THEY DIDN'T HAVE IT YET....

So weird....it is out in Amsterdam and Maastricht but Rotterdam had nothing yet, they couldn't even show it to me......and the MUA was not friendly at all, she said it was just to bad and come back later......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well too bad, now I will have to ask someone else to go shopping for me in Maastricht.....


----------



## Miss_M (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Mac in The Netherlands!!!*

Well, I went to check out the Fafi collection at my counter at the Bijenkorf Rotterdam yesterday evening. Was a bit disappointed, lots of bright colors, which are not really my thing, so I only got Cult Fave lipglass and Perky and Girl Friendly paintpots. Still debating on Fafi eyes 1 though. I really wanted Fashion Frenzy, but it was way too bright and Hipness was very orangey, so I skipped those. I also loved Sassed-Up, but I found all the IP a little too glittery. I just don't want to look like a disco ball at my age anymore. 

My counter also had the beauty powder blushes (so the fact that they are only available in Amsterdam is not true) so I got Shy Beauty, a beautiful soft apricot. I also really liked True Romantic (a very soft dusty mauve) so I might go back for that one.

My counter didn't have the Fergie VGVI l/g yet, but they did have the new Strobe collection, I might check that out later this week.


----------



## Mien (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Mac in The Netherlands!!!*

I've found that the MA's @ Rotterdam aren't very nice aswell... They never seem intrested in me, nor do they seem intrested in MAC or it's collection. Most of the time they are not aware of collections that are out at the moment let alone upcomming.... 

I haven't been to the Maastricht counter yet but I liked the Amsterdam counter way better than the R'dam one. The counter @Utrecht (Douglass) is a great one aswell. Ofcourse the FS is like heaven, I loved how the store was Fafied! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Too bad these are all a bit far away, as I don't drive. I'm still waiting on my own store/counter in Den Haag.


----------



## NEnz (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Mac in The Netherlands!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mien* 

 
_I've found that the MA's @ Rotterdam aren't very nice aswell... They never seem intrested in me, nor do they seem intrested in MAC or it's collection. Most of the time they are not aware of collections that are out at the moment let alone upcomming.... It's like they don't want to sell anything!_

 
Yes, me too!!! Before the Fafi collection was launched I was asking around about the release dates and the MA's in Rotterdam were too busy with applying make-up on themselves to talk to me. 
I bought my Fafi favourites at the MAC store in Amsterdam and the MA's were so sweet! They really made me happy! Last weekend I went to the counter in Douglas in Utrecht to buy the Fashion Frenzy blush and they were very kind as well. They really liked my Fafi for LeSportsac-bag, lol!


----------



## Miss_M (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Mac in The Netherlands!!!*

I'm sorry to hear that you had bad experiences with SA's at the Rotterdam counter. I don't really have a problem with the SA's because I have been coming there for about 4 years now and they pretty much know me by now. I know which SA's a good/reliable and which aren't and which SA's work on what days. I always try to go on a Wednesday  or Saturday afternoon because I know my favorite SA's will be there (I don't know there names unfortunately). There are a few SA's that I don't really care for either and that aren't the brightest bulb in the box when it comes to release dates and collections, so I just try to avoid those when I see them behind the counter.


----------



## birkinbabe (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Mac in The Netherlands!!!*

I've only been to the counter in Maastricht but the SA's there couldn't be sweeter! Never had a bad encounter with a SA there. Very friendly, helpful and enthusiastic.


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Mac in The Netherlands!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss_M* 

 
_ I also loved Sassed-Up, but I found all the IP a little too glittery. I just don't want to look like a disco ball at my age anymore._

 
I don't think the IP are to glittery,especially Sassed-up is a very warm color, with some glitter in it! I <3 it.....and I'm already 37 going on 38!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss_M* 

 
_My counter also had the beauty powder blushes (so the fact that they are only available in Amsterdam is not true) so I got Shy Beauty, a beautiful soft apricot._

 
I guess you misread my post or did not look at the date, cause I was in Rotterdam on March 2nd and they really did not have the Fafi & BP collection then!

And I have to agree about the experiences with the MUA in Rotterdam, when I went to the counter for Fafi, the MUA was not very friendly to me.....and I wanted to spend $$ there......anyway, I let a friend buy the things I wanted in Maastricht now!

But there is another girl in Rotterdam which is very friendly and knows about the products. But the knowledge about the upcoming collections is very minimal......sad but true! The FS in Amsterdam is very nice indeed!!!


----------



## vanillaa (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Mac in The Netherlands!!!*

Hi ladies!

Woew, it's really quiet in here, so I figured to post something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Perhaps some of you already know me from Lushious, just wanted to say "Hi", lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I'm sorry I'm not online as much as I want to, my schoolthing is taking so much time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




xx Natas


----------



## QueenEmB (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Mac in The Netherlands!!!*

I am going to be in Amsterdam at the weekend so I may pop to the freestanding store and buy some palettes.


----------



## ka-ron (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Mac in The Netherlands!!!*

Euristocrats, Heatherette and the new Viva glam are available now!!


----------



## QueenEmB (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Mac in The Netherlands!!!*

OMG can't wait!


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Mac in The Netherlands!!!*

Yeah.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just got 4 lipsticks from the Euristocrats collection, Rue d'Bois, Patisserie, Barcelona Red & Going Dutch (duh....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).....they are very beautiful!

And...hi Vanilla, good to see you again!!


----------



## Mac_Wendy (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: Mac in The Netherlands!!!*

ohhh im moving to the netherlands in august with hubbys work, can anyone tell me were all the MAC stores/outlets are, many thanks xxxx


----------



## QueenEmB (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: Mac in The Netherlands!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mac_Wendy* 

 
_ohhh im moving to the netherlands in august with hubbys work, can anyone tell me were all the MAC stores/outlets are, many thanks xxxx_

 
the MAC store in Amsterdam on  Heiligeweg - it's quite easy to find.


----------



## aangel (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Mac in The Netherlands!!!*

Ladies, could you please tell me if Sonic Chic is released in Amsterdam MAC stores? I wondered if I would get a taxi from the airport - I have a stop over in Amsterdam - and buy some goddies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks a lot!


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Mac in The Netherlands!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mac_Wendy* 

 
_ohhh im moving to the netherlands in august with hubbys work, can anyone tell me were all the MAC stores/outlets are, many thanks xxxx_

 
there is also one in the city centre of Utrecht. It's inside a store named Douglas - something like Sephora.


----------



## elspriem (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Mac in The Netherlands!!!*

does anyone know by any chance if Colour Forms is available in the Bijenkorf yet? I mean not only the palettes but also the pigments and stuff.
If so, in which one?
I'm planning to go to Amsterdam sometime ove rthe next 3 weeks and this might influence my scheduling ;-)

Thanks in advance


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Mac in The Netherlands!!!*

Colour Forms is not out in Europe yet


----------



## Susanne (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Mac in The Netherlands!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elspriem* 

 
_does anyone know by any chance if Colour Forms is available in the Bijenkorf yet? I mean not only the palettes but also the pigments and stuff.
If so, in which one?
I'm planning to go to Amsterdam sometime ove rthe next 3 weeks and this might influence my scheduling ;-)

Thanks in advance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
  Germany will get Colour Forms on August 2nd. HTH.


----------



## sweets4 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey Ya'll,
I was wondering if there was MAC in Amsterdam?
thanx


----------



## bebeflamand (Mar 13, 2009)

Yes, there's a counter in the Bijenkorf and there's a Pro-store near Koningsplein. HTH


----------



## QueenEmB (Mar 15, 2009)

I thought that was just a regular freestanding store not Pro?


----------



## Mac_Wendy (Mar 15, 2009)

its been made into a pro store, i was in there the other week and the lady said to me it had been.


----------



## sweetcandy1979 (Jul 27, 2009)

Can someone tell me what i need 2 bring for my pro card i'm a hairstylist. and is it also enough for a model 2 bring her setcard?


----------



## xJustgirlie (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm also from Holland, haha!
I'm going the 28th of November to the mac counter in Amsterdam,
which pigment/eyeshadow do you guys recommend me?
I'm looking for a nude look, especially for a nude-crease color.


----------



## Eleentje (Dec 11, 2009)

Hey there, fellow Dutchies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would expect many more Mac addicts in here, but it seems quite quiet.

Was your visit to a Mac counter successful, Justgirlie? To be honest, I think it's the best to go to the store and pick the colour you like the most there, since you never know what's gonna be available there at thet time of the visit.
Mac has loads of beautiful nude shadows with amazing stay-on power


----------



## xJustgirlie (Jan 28, 2010)

Eleentje, 
yeah it was very nice there, I picked 2 e/s, one l/s, one dazzleglass, a blush, and brush cleanser haha 
Although, mac foundation is my new lemming haha!
But again, I guess I've to visit the store since I've so much trouble with foundations.. 
Or maybe I can ask for samples, on forums or something.


----------



## Eleentje (Mar 5, 2010)

Ooh, how much did you pay for the Brush cleanser, as its always hard to find this information for Dutch stores? 
I would definitely go to the store to pick out the right foundation, esp. if you have light skin, like I do. I still don't know which one would suit me, but i'm too much of a chicken to go to a counter myself... I still find it too intimidating :/


----------



## cindyrella (Mar 27, 2010)

The brush cleanserwas about €8,50 last time I bought it. I think they've increased the price, but it's a great cleanser!
O, and please go to the Pro Store at the Heiligeweg in Amsterdam for advice on the foundations. They are so friendly and they don't push you into buying anything. 
I've also got light skin, and I'd never succeeded in finding the perfect match for my skin tone, especially when it comes to drugstore brands. They're always too dark or too yellow. 
Ever since my visit to the MAC store I know I have NW15/20 (winter/ summer) and I don't have to search anymore.


----------



## BGirlFLegz (Aug 6, 2010)

Hello fellow macaholics! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thing is I'm going to the Netherlands pretty soon and I can't wait to check out some of their MAC stores. So before going, I'd like to know that the different prices are. Any idea?


----------



## Jishin (Aug 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BGirlFLegz* 

 
_Hello fellow macaholics! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thing is I'm going to the Netherlands pretty soon and I can't wait to check out some of their MAC stores. So before going, I'd like to know that the different prices are. Any idea? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You can check out the prices at maccosmetics.de, they are almost identical to the prices @ the Netherlands.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Sep 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BGirlFLegz* 

 
_Hello fellow macaholics! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thing is I'm going to the Netherlands pretty soon and I can't wait to check out some of their MAC stores. So before going, I'd like to know that the different prices are. Any idea? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know most of the prices (yes i spend to much on mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
Here are some:
116 brush: €33
130 brush: €40
194 brush: €21
239 brush: €26,50
242 brush: €26,50
222 brush: €34
217 brush: €21
227 brush: €36
214 brush: €24,50
Lipstick: €17,50
Lipglass, Lustreglass, Plushglass: €17
Dazzleglass, Creamsheen glass: €19
Eyeshadow in pot: €15
Eyeshadow in pan: €11,50
Kohl eyeliner: €15
Technakohl liner: €16
Fluidline: €17,50
Paintpot: €18,50
Blush in pot: €19,50
Blush in pan: €16
Mineralize blush: €21
Studio fix fluid: €27,50
Mineralize skinfinish natural: €25
Concealer: €16


----------



## Eleentje (Oct 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cindyrella* 

 
_The brush cleanserwas about €8,50 last time I bought it. I think they've increased the price, but it's a great cleanser!
O, and please go to the Pro Store at the Heiligeweg in Amsterdam for advice on the foundations. They are so friendly and they don't push you into buying anything. _

 
I ended up going this summer, and you are totally right. All the MA's were super friendly and helpful, and it appears that I have a NC20 skin tone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The brush cleanser was 10 euro, I think that's as much as my friend paid for it, cos I ended up getting mine in the UK.


----------



## fieran (Dec 27, 2010)

The Pro Store in Amsterdam is awesome - I was there in September. The MUA was a doll - she was just so nice. She said it was a Pro Store, until that day I had never stepped into a Pro Store before. Of course I hauled a bit  but the service was so good I had to haul. She let me play around withe the colours and helped me choose a quad of 4 eyeshadows. Now that I'm a bit more aware about colours and collections, I wish I could go there again. Perhaps next year 

  	Tip for tourists: You can collect EU tax free shopping here. Just ask for it


----------



## lisa1109 (Feb 28, 2011)

This topic is old, but whatever

	I love mac, luckily I live near Amsterdam so I can visit the pro store often.

	It's so small tho, i mean, it's not small, but the size of the store, it's long and small, skinny. Yeah, it's a skinny store, I always feel like i'm about to get squeezed when I'm in there, lovely people tho.

	Hey, does anyone happen to know if they do makeup applications (60 minutes) in the Amsterdam pro store? You know, the 60 minute redeemable make over. so you can buy products for 60 euro's afterwards and get a makeover ( i really need advice on eyeshadows)
	I'm not sure if they do.


----------



## fieran (Feb 28, 2011)

I don't know if they do the makeovers..

  	What kind of eyeshadow are you looking for? Perhaps if you tell us your skin tone and the kind of look you are going for, some of the specktra-ettes can help suggest some colours for you 



lisa1109 said:


> I'm not sure if they do.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Feb 28, 2011)

I don't know if they do, but you can always call them and ask for it.



lisa1109 said:


> I'm not sure if they do.


----------



## Eleentje (Feb 28, 2011)

I know for sure they used to, but I agree, it's the best to just give them a call and ask.  You need to call in advance for an appointment anyways!


----------



## lisa1109 (Feb 28, 2011)

Well, that is a great idea indeed, i might open a topic about it, but for now: I am mac .... i don't know, i guess i'm a littbe bit more pale than MAC 15. I honestly forgot which i am, I have pink undertones! I like the neutral/brown kind of looks Here, i once made this collage of looks I adore (by pixiwoo and makeupgeek, especially LOVE the pixiwoo ones, they are the long shaped pictures )
	I'm just looking for matte/satin finishes, i don't like anything that's too shimmery.
	To start with i'm looking for 4 colours ranging from light to dark in a neutral/brown shade. What are the absolute musthaves?
	I can't have anything too dark so black is a no go, haha



(if the picture doesn't work, click it, you'll probably see it)
	The bottom one is my favourite
	I always finish of my look with fluidline, otherwise i find it.. to be unfinished


----------



## theelicht (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello,

  	Glad to sea more dutchies on spektra.net
  	I love that we have a mac counter in Den Haag, but my wallet don't haha.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Apr 6, 2011)

theelicht said:


> Hello,
> 
> Glad to sea more dutchies on spektra.net
> I love that we have a mac counter in Den Haag, but my wallet don't haha.


  	Hello, fellow dutchie! 
  	Same here, i love to have a counter on 10 min, but my wallet doesn't either


----------



## JackiWonderland (Jun 4, 2011)

Hello Fellow Dutch Macshopaholics!

  	(wow that is a mouth ful) 

  	Does anyone know if the Cinematic collection is going to be Released in Holland and when?

  	I'm actually a bit dissapointed in the collection but I still want to check it out! 

  	XOXO


----------



## Gatton (Dec 29, 2012)

Wow, oddly enough the last post is from last year! And we're almost into next year! Seems there's not that many Dutch MAC users on here?


----------



## Pinkdollface (Dec 29, 2012)

Gatton said:


> Wow, oddly enough the last post is from last year! And we're almost into next year! Seems there's not that many Dutch MAC users on here?


  	There are a couple, but they're all in the other forums.


----------



## MACerette (Dec 29, 2012)

Gatton said:


> Wow, oddly enough the last post is from last year! And we're almost into next year! Seems there's not that many Dutch MAC users on here?


  	Another Dutchie here


----------



## Eleentje (Jan 8, 2013)

This thread keeps dying, because there isn't a lot of us on here 
  	Have you ladies seen that they are now doing events/workshops for which you can sign up?


----------



## Kleinee (Feb 1, 2013)

Eleentje said:


> This thread keeps dying, because there isn't a lot of us on here
> Have you ladies seen that they are now doing events/workshops for which you can sign up?


	Yes, I have done 2 MAC workshops in Wijnegem (Belgium) and I have learned a lot! (also bought a lot :$)


----------



## Eleentje (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm very tempted to go as well, as they may be really useful. I am still an amateur in many things!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm going to a workshop in Eindhoven on the 10th of may. I know it's still far away, but I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## Gatton (Mar 7, 2013)

De Fashion sets collectie komt naar Nederland, ben alleen vergeten te vragen welke datum! *derp* Het is namelijk wel bekend geloof ik.  Anyone know?


----------



## MACerette (Mar 7, 2013)

Nope, sorry...


----------



## Gatton (Mar 21, 2013)

Ergens in mei!

	En deze post... http://www.specktra.net/t/182265/mac-fashion-sets-2013-collection-april-2013/1200#post_2358179 Nee... Nu wil ik alle lipsticks. Gelukkig komen ze pas in mei in Nederland, volgende maand had ik dat nog ècht niet kunnen betalen.

	Wil ook nog PiPi en PaPa  en een overpriced jurkje van de Asos voor €75... haha. Huilen!


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 23, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Wil ook nog PiPi en PaPa  en een overpriced jurkje van de Asos voor €75... haha. Huilen!


  	Het zit je niet mee meis....ik heb je even ge PM't met hopelijk een interessant nieuwtje!


----------



## Gatton (Mar 25, 2013)

First world problems, hehe. Dankjewel! Heb een seller via Livejournal gevonden die ze allebei verkocht voor de normale Nederlandse prijzen zeg maar, dus ik ben content.  Alsnog bedankt!

	Denk dat ik Ablaze van mijn lijstje haal. Heb een aantal koraal/peachy kleuren, maar ze staan me absoluut niet. Weet niet of het aan mijn huid ligt of het gewoon mijn smaak niet is, Betty Bright stond ook vreselijk. De MUA vond hem wel mooi, maar goed, kan verkooppraatje zijn.  Embrace Me moet ik nog even kijken, aangezien ik Daddy's Little Girl heb, straks PiPi en heb al een dupe van CYY... Ik hoop dat Silly echt iets is zoals deze:






 	Staat super apart, Barbie-achtig, but I like it!

	Als hij zo is staan op het moment Heroine en Silly op mijn lijstje.  Denk de Heroine lip liner ook, maar dat zien we nog wel.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 25, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Als hij zo is staan op het moment Heroine en Silly op mijn lijstje.  Denk de Heroine lip liner ook, maar dat zien we nog wel.


  	Inderdaad heel mooi en Barbie-achtig (daar houd ik van) ! Ik hoor ook iedereen over Heroine maar is die niet ongelooflijk paars? Ik vind het niet erg als het roze met een beetje paars is, maar echt paars vind ik eng. En wat fijn dat je de lipsticks nog hebt weten te krijgen!


----------



## Gatton (Mar 25, 2013)

Haha, ik ben niet vies van een beetje paars! Ben juist bij MAC gekomen omdat ik met alle macht een paarse lippenstift zocht...






	Strong Woman van de Strength collectie, is alleen roder/warmer van ondertoon dan Heroine die een koelere paars is, al kan dat natuurlijk ook veranderen met de basis (eigen lipkleur of lipliner)...

	Ja, ben ook superblij dat ik ze heb kunnen vinden voor een normale prijs!  Ze waren zo snel uitverkocht op de MAC website... Beetje jammer dat het toen exclusief voor de website was.

	EDIT: Oeh, een cursus over highlighten en contouren in Rotterdam volgende maand! Ja, ik wil!


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 26, 2013)

Gatton said:


> EDIT: Oeh, een cursus over highlighten en contouren in Rotterdam volgende maand! Ja, ik wil!


  	Ja ik kan zien dat paars je inderdaad goed staat !
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ik heb zelf nog nooit echt paars geprobeerd misschien toch maar eens doen! En die cursus zou ik gewoon doen! Ikzelf vind dat doodeng zo'n cursus volgen met allemaal mensen die je aankijken en daarna beoordelen. Laat mij maar lekker thuis experimenteren!


----------



## Gatton (Mar 27, 2013)

Zelf ben ik ook super onzeker, maar ik moet gewoon leren schijt te hebben aan andere mensen, haha! En las net op Beautyscene dat de Fashion Sets op 11 mei alleen in de PRO stores uitkomen... ggggh... hoop wel online, anders ben ik ook weer minstens 20 euro kwijt aan heen en weer reizen


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 27, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Zelf ben ik ook super onzeker, maar ik moet gewoon leren schijt te hebben aan andere mensen, haha! En las net op Beautyscene dat de Fashion Sets op 11 mei alleen in de PRO stores uitkomen... ggggh... hoop wel online, anders ben ik ook weer minstens 20 euro kwijt aan heen en weer reizen


  	Heel knap als je dat kunt! Ook in extra dimension is naast fashion sets alleen bij de pro store te verkrijgen. En voor mij kost reizen naar Amsterdam ook meer dan 20 euro. Vraag me bijna af of bestellen via engeland dan niet goedkoper is daar betaal je 18 pond voor het bestellen dat is minder dan mijn treinreis naar Amsterdam en waarschijnlijk is dan in ieder geval wel alles verkrijgbaar! Ben nog even aan het nadenken, heb ook een oproep voor een CP geplaatst ben alleen bang dat ik daar niet echt reactie op krijg.


----------



## Gatton (Mar 27, 2013)

Wanneer kom alles uit in Engeland?

	Weet jij al wat je wilt halen? ^^ Wil nog meer swatches zien van Ablaze op een NC15 huid, als het een koraalachtig iets is staat het me totaal niet... En weet niet zo goed wat ik met potloden aanmoet. Heroine potlood wil ik wel, maar zou ik ook die van Silly moeten en misschien die van Embrace Me, aangezien ik vrij veel felle roze lipsticks heb?

	En me zojuist opgegeven voor de cursus in Rotterdam! Eigenlijk moet je je bij de counter direct opgeven, maar aangezien Rotterdam niet naast me ligt (ik woon in Zwolle) moet ik het even regelen met de Douglas in Zwolle.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Mar 27, 2013)

Als iemand toevallig vanuit eindhoven (of ergens later in dat traject) reist, kan je met korting met mij mee aangezien ik een studenten-ov heb. Ik kan maximaal 3 mensen met korting mee later reizen.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 27, 2013)

Gatton said:


> En me zojuist opgegeven voor de cursus in Rotterdam! Eigenlijk moet je je bij de counter direct opgeven, maar aangezien Rotterdam niet naast me ligt (ik woon in Zwolle) moet ik het even regelen met de Douglas in Zwolle.


  	Ook ergens in mei net zoals bij ons (lekker vaag dus) Ja ik wil denk ik zoals iedereen de blushes en een aantal MSF's. Ablaze is vrij oranje, je hebt wel een NC- gele ondertoon (die komen vaak goed met oranje weg)! Ik met een NW huidje dus echt niet. Ik ben vooral blij met kleuren waar veel blauw in zit. Als je niet de lipsticks uit de Fashion Sets collectie koopt om die te matchen, dan zou je ook kunnen kijken naar een goedkoper alternatief (Barry M of Sleek voor de overige kleuren naast Ablaze)  zodat je wat in de kosten bespaart. Zelf ben ik geen lip pencil type, dus ik houd het bij de lipsticks.
  	En wat goed dat je je opgegeven hebt, that's the way to go! Laat je even terzijnertijd weten hoe het was?


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 27, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Als iemand toevallig vanuit eindhoven (of ergens later in dat traject) reist, kan je met korting met mij mee aangezien ik een studenten-ov heb. Ik kan maximaal 3 mensen met korting mee later reizen.


  	Lief dat je dat aanbiedt! Ik stap in op Ede-Wageningen, dus weet niet of je daar langs komt. Maar jij hebt volgens mij ervaring met dat soort dingen. Hoe vroeg moet je er nou precies zijn om nog een beetje kans te maken op de collectie? Ik ben namelijk bang dat als er bijv. 10 mensen voor me staan die allemaal 5 BU's extra kopen (of meteen voor vriendinnen die niet mee konden komen inslaan) dat ze dan al door de voorraad heen zullen zijn (mijn ervaring is namelijk dat ze soms de meest geliefde producten niet eens binnen krijgen of maar een zeer sumiere voorraad hebben). Want reserveren deden/doen ze niet aan in Amsterdam. En dan sta je daar toch een beetje voor niets!


----------



## Gatton (Mar 27, 2013)

Dankje, Pinkdollface! Heb zelf ook een kortingskaart, maar ik moet wel na 9 uur reizen, dus ik hoop niet dat alles al foetsie is om 11 uur 's morgens... brrr... Ga wel speciaal vrij vragen voor het geval dat het niet online komt. 

	Weet nog echt niet welke producten ik wil, behalve Heroine lipstick. Heel erg ver ben ik nog niet, maar gelukkig komt het in mei pas uit! Jullie?


----------



## MACerette (Mar 27, 2013)

allthingsmakeup said:


> Lief dat je dat aanbiedt! Ik stap in op Ede-Wageningen, dus weet niet of je daar langs komt. Maar jij hebt volgens mij ervaring met dat soort dingen. Hoe vroeg moet je er nou precies zijn om nog een beetje kans te maken op de collectie? Ik ben namelijk bang dat als er bijv. 10 mensen voor me staan die allemaal 5 BU's extra kopen (of meteen voor vriendinnen die niet mee konden komen inslaan) dat ze dan al door de voorraad heen zullen zijn (mijn ervaring is namelijk dat ze soms de meest geliefde producten niet eens binnen krijgen of maar een zeer sumiere voorraad hebben). Want reserveren deden/doen ze niet aan in Amsterdam. En dan sta je daar toch een beetje voor niets!


  	Meteen denk ik terug aan Iris Apfel. Dat was ook allen in de pro store. Ik heb toen net op het nippertje de lipsticks kunnen scoren. Minuten na mij was zo goed als alles weg. Jij ook een flashback Pinkdollface?


----------



## Pinkdollface (Mar 28, 2013)

allthingsmakeup said:


> Lief dat je dat aanbiedt! Ik stap in op Ede-Wageningen, dus weet niet of je daar langs komt. Maar jij hebt volgens mij ervaring met dat soort dingen. Hoe vroeg moet je er nou precies zijn om nog een beetje kans te maken op de collectie? Ik ben namelijk bang dat als er bijv. 10 mensen voor me staan die allemaal 5 BU's extra kopen (of meteen voor vriendinnen die niet mee konden komen inslaan) dat ze dan al door de voorraad heen zullen zijn (mijn ervaring is namelijk dat ze soms de meest geliefde producten niet eens binnen krijgen of maar een zeer sumiere voorraad hebben). Want reserveren deden/doen ze niet aan in Amsterdam. En dan sta je daar toch een beetje voor niets!


  	Je zou vanaf utrecht mee kunnen reizen, maar ik heb gekeken wat dat scheelt in de kosten en dat is niet veel. Normaal €26,20 en nu zou het dan €22,80 zijn. Ik ben nog aan het twijfelen hoe laat ik precies ga, maar ik wil zeker 5-10 minuten van tevoren er zijn als het meer is ook goed maar niet later. Dat heeft tot nu toe altijd gewerkt. Ik spreek als ik binnen ben meteen iemand aan en dan laat ik alvast de belangrijkste dingen wegleggen en in de tussentijd swatch ik de rest en als de MUA klaar is met alles pakken kan ik meteen voor de rest doorgeven wat ik wil. Ik zorg er altijd voor dat ze met mij bezig blijven zodat iemand anders ze niet kan vragen iets voor hun te pakken haha. Ik hoef voor mezelf niet meer zoveel BU's want ik heb ook een cp geregeld, maar misschien dat ik nog wat voor een vriendin meeneem.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Mar 28, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Weet nog echt niet welke producten ik wil, behalve Heroine lipstick. Heel erg ver ben ik nog niet, maar gelukkig komt het in mei pas uit! Jullie?


  	Is dat niet alleen een voorwaarde voor doordeweeks? Ik kan in het weekend de hele dag (dus ook voor 9 uur) iemand met korting laten meereizen.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Mar 28, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Meteen denk ik terug aan Iris Apfel. Dat was ook allen in de pro store. Ik heb toen net op het nippertje de lipsticks kunnen scoren. Minuten na mij was zo goed als alles weg. Jij ook een flashback Pinkdollface?


  	Haha ja je had echt mazzel toen. Ik stond toen al 5 minuten van tevoren klaar. Ik had alleen wel heel snel gelopen vanaf het station om op tijd te zijn (dat heeft er vast idioot uitgezien). De volgende keer toch nog maar iets eerder gaan denk ik. Ik had toen volgens mij ook vertraging met de trein en was daarom laat, dus ik was toen erg blij dat ik zo vroeg was gegaan.


----------



## MACerette (Mar 28, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Haha ja je had echt mazzel toen. Ik stond toen al 5 minuten van tevoren klaar. Ik had alleen wel heel snel gelopen vanaf het station om op tijd te zijn (dat heeft er vast idioot uitgezien). De volgende keer toch nog maar iets eerder gaan denk ik. Ik had toen volgens mij ook vertraging met de trein en was daarom laat, dus ik was toen erg blij dat ik zo vroeg was gegaan.


  	Lol, ik was toen ook aan het hardlopen inderdaad. Ik, a-sportief, deed even een mega workout. Ik wist gewoon dat alles in no time weg zou zijn. Maar: what a rush... Het blijven ook mooie lipsticks. Alleen Morange heb ik toen geskipt omdat ik neon orange al had en m perm is. Flamingo draag ik alleen sporadisch, SI, PiPi en PaPa krijgen de liefde die ze verdienen.

  	ik denk dat ik wel ga inzetten op de UK want ik ben bang dat ik anders vanalles misloop. Nu maar hopen dat ik op tijd in de gaten heb als het online is en hopelijk ook BB, Fashion Sets en ED tegelijk.


----------



## Gatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Brrr ik moet echt een no buy instellen! Enige dat ik nog mag aanschaffen tm mid mei is 2 jurken, een pyjama, PiPi en PaPa en dan nog even kijken wat van deze collectie. En natuurlijk ook boodschappen, we moeten ook nog kunnen leven!

	Verdorie, ik moet echt kappen met geld uitgeven, haha. Zeker met al die rekeningen en de belastingdienst die ook opeens geld terug wil. :')


----------



## Pinkdollface (Mar 28, 2013)

Ik ben vandaag bij de Mac counter in Eindhoven geweest en slecht nieuws. Baking Beauties zal alleen verkocht worden in de Bijenkorf in Amsterdam, Den Haag en Rotterdam. Ze wisten niet zeker of de datum was veranderd dus dat ga ik nog navragen. Morgen bel ik ook op om te vragen naar de datum voor Extra Dimension, want in Eindhoven dachten ze dat het nog gewoon 13 april was.


----------



## Kleinee (Mar 29, 2013)

Bestellen jullie dan gewoon op de officiële MAC site van de UK? Want ik zou heeeel graag Ablaze bij in mijn collectie willen maar jammer genoeg moet ik op 11 mei werken


----------



## Pinkdollface (Mar 29, 2013)

Kleinee said:


> Bestellen jullie dan gewoon op de officiële MAC site van de UK? Want ik zou heeeel graag Ablaze bij in mijn collectie willen maar jammer genoeg moet ik op 11 mei werken


  	Volgens mij moet je bellen. Het kost ook 18 pond aan verzendkosten. Misschien kan iemand voor jou meebestellen en dan deel je de verzendkosten?


----------



## Kleinee (Mar 29, 2013)

is nog niet zo'n slecht idee!  als er mensen zijn die zich geroepen voelen? Ik heb immers geen goede ervaring met online te bestellen op de mac site hier in België  van de 2x dat ik al iets besteld heb online is er telkens iets misgelopen bij mijn bestelling.. Wel jammer als je dan uit kijkt naar je pakje dat toekomt en dan merkt dat de lipstick je super graag wou er niet bij zit..


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 30, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ik ben vandaag bij de Mac counter in Eindhoven geweest en slecht nieuws. Baking Beauties zal alleen verkocht worden in de Bijenkorf in Amsterdam, Den Haag en Rotterdam. Ze wisten niet zeker of de datum was veranderd dus dat ga ik nog navragen. Morgen bel ik ook op om te vragen naar de datum voor Extra Dimension, want in Eindhoven dachten ze dat het nog gewoon 13 april was.


  	Het valt me helaas vaak op, dat het mac personeel niet altijd op de hoogte is van veranderingen en dat daardoor bij iedere counter weer een ander verhaal verteld word. En wat ik jammer vind is dat ze dus alles alleen in de randstad verkopen, ik zou zeggen 4 locaties noord, oost, zuid en west nederland zodat iedereen een kans heeft! Of op z'n minst online en dan bij de mac.nl, douglas (voorkeur) en bij de Bijenkorf to keep things fair, zullen we maar zeggen. Weet iemand wie daar precies over gaat over de verdeling van mac producten in Nederland? Is dat de PR van Mac (Estee Lauder Company)? Of moet je dan bijv. bij de PRO store zijn. Ik heb weleens vragen aan het personeel in Arnhem/Utrecht gesteld alleen dan krijg je een `dat weet ik ook niet antwoord` en daar moet je het dan mee doen. Niet dat ik verwacht dat ik een leuk antwoord (lees standaard) bij het hoofdkantoor krijg, maar niet geschoten altijd mis zullen we dan maar zeggen


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 30, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Lol, ik was toen ook aan het hardlopen inderdaad. Ik, a-sportief, deed even een mega workout. Ik wist gewoon dat alles in no time weg zou zijn. Maar: what a rush... Het blijven ook mooie lipsticks. Alleen Morange heb ik toen geskipt omdat ik neon orange al had en m perm is. Flamingo draag ik alleen sporadisch, SI, PiPi en PaPa krijgen de liefde die ze verdienen.
> 
> ik denk dat ik wel ga inzetten op de UK want ik ben bang dat ik anders vanalles misloop. Nu maar hopen dat ik op tijd in de gaten heb als het online is en hopelijk ook BB, Fashion Sets en ED tegelijk.


  	Kun je dan niet reserveren in the UK? Dat je bijv. de 18 pond en of een deel van je bestellingskosten vooruit betaald als een soort van zekerheid voor hen/hun? En welk telefoonnummer moet je dan bellen gewoon een counter of kan dat alleen in de Pro store in London + 044 kengetal?


----------



## Pinkdollface (Mar 30, 2013)

allthingsmakeup said:


> Het valt me helaas vaak op, dat het mac personeel niet altijd op de hoogte is van veranderingen en dat daardoor bij iedere counter weer een ander verhaal verteld word. En wat ik jammer vind is dat ze dus alles alleen in de randstad verkopen, ik zou zeggen 4 locaties noord, oost, zuid en west nederland zodat iedereen een kans heeft! Of op z'n minst online en dan bij de mac.nl, douglas (voorkeur) en bij de Bijenkorf to keep things fair, zullen we maar zeggen. Weet iemand wie daar precies over gaat over de verdeling van mac producten in Nederland? Is dat de PR van Mac (Estee Lauder Company)? Of moet je dan bijv. bij de PRO store zijn. Ik heb weleens vragen aan het personeel in Arnhem/Utrecht gesteld alleen dan krijg je een `dat weet ik ook niet antwoord` en daar moet je het dan mee doen. Niet dat ik verwacht dat ik een leuk antwoord (lees standaard) bij het hoofdkantoor krijg, maar niet geschoten altijd mis zullen we dan maar zeggen


  	Als een counter een bepaalde collectie niet meer krijgt, kan ik wel begrijpen dat zij ook niets meer horen over veranderingen. Tot nu toe word ik bij counters een stuk beter geholpen dan bij de klantenservice van de site (die weten echt niets, maar dat is meer de fout van de PR dan van de mensen aan de telefoon). Ik vind de verdeling soms ook vreemd. De pearlmattes van Achie's Girls schijnen bijvoorbeeld alleen in Groningen verkrijgbaar te zijn geweest. Ik ben blij voor de mensen in Groningen natuurlijk, maar het is wel vreemd dat ze zo'n uithoek kiezen. Ik denk inderdaad dat de PR de verdeling maakt, maar zeker weet ik dat niet. Ik weet wel dat de counter bij mij soms van kleuren heel veel krijgt en van ander kleuren heel weinig. Ik denk dan dat ze kijken naar wat er verkocht is in het verleden bij een counter uit dezelfde kleurgroep en aan de hand daarvan bepalen of kleur goed verkoopt ofzo.


----------



## MACerette (Mar 30, 2013)

allthingsmakeup said:


> Kun je dan niet reserveren in the UK? Dat je bijv. de 18 pond en of een deel van je bestellingskosten vooruit betaald als een soort van zekerheid voor hen/hun? En welk telefoonnummer moet je dan bellen gewoon een counter of kan dat alleen in de Pro store in London + 044 kengetal?


  	Nee, helaas... Sterker nog: als je een bestelling plaatst, ophangt en meteen terugbelt om nog iets toe te voegen kan dat ook al niet meer. De mensen die je te spreken krijgt zijn volgens mij van Estée Lauder, want de namen van de produkten doen normaliter geen belletje rinkelen heb ik het idee. Het nummer heb ik even niet bij de hand, kan ik je wel nog doorgeven via PM?

  	ik ben op dit moment onderweg. Ik kom er later nog op terug...


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 30, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Nee, helaas... Sterker nog: als je een bestelling plaatst, ophangt en meteen terugbelt om nog iets toe te voegen kan dat ook al niet meer. De mensen die je te spreken krijgt zijn volgens mij van Estée Lauder, want de namen van de produkten doen normaliter geen belletje rinkelen heb ik het idee. Het nummer heb ik even niet bij de hand, kan ik je wel nog doorgeven via PM?
> 
> ik ben op dit moment onderweg. Ik kom er later nog op terug...


  	Fijn! Als je even wil PM'men dan graag!


----------



## Kleinee (Apr 2, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Nee, helaas... Sterker nog: als je een bestelling plaatst, ophangt en meteen terugbelt om nog iets toe te voegen kan dat ook al niet meer. De mensen die je te spreken krijgt zijn volgens mij van Estée Lauder, want de namen van de produkten doen normaliter geen belletje rinkelen heb ik het idee. Het nummer heb ik even niet bij de hand, kan ik je wel nog doorgeven via PM?
> 
> ik ben op dit moment onderweg. Ik kom er later nog op terug...


  	oh ik zou ook wel graag het nr willen van in UK.. Kan je mij ook dit even doorgeven aub via pm? Dank je!


----------



## Gatton (Apr 2, 2013)

Wat een gedoe om aan die dure dingen te komen... Waarom zijn de prijzen hier ook hoger dan bijvoorbeeld in de US en UK? Import, taxes?


----------



## Pinkdollface (Apr 2, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Wat een gedoe om aan die dure dingen te komen... Waarom zijn de prijzen hier ook hoger dan bijvoorbeeld in de US en UK? Import, taxes?


  	Het kan ook zijn dat de prijzen lang geleden bepaald zijn toen er nog een heel andere wisselkoers was en ze kunnen de prijzen niet gaan aanpassen wanneer de wisselkoers veranderd. Dit is maar een gokje, want hier heb ik ook niet echt verstand van


----------



## MACerette (Apr 5, 2013)

Kleinee said:


> oh ik zou ook wel graag het nr willen van in UK.. Kan je mij ook dit even doorgeven aub via pm? Dank je!


  	+44800 054 2676.
  	YW


----------



## Ladyhawke (Apr 7, 2013)

Wat willen jullie gaan halen van de Fashion Sets collectie?
  	ik ben trouwens nieuw op dit forum en ik ben pas sinds kort een MAC fan. Toen ik mijn eerste MAC product kocht wilde ik meteen meer haha.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Apr 7, 2013)

Hoi en welkom! Ga je ook naar Amsterdam voor Fashion Sets? Ik wil zelf alle lipsticks (Heroine heb ik al, maar ik wil nog een back up) en lipliners (behalve Embrace Me want die heb ik al + genoeg back ups). Een aantal dingen heb ik al via iemand in Amerika geregeld. Wat was trouwens je eerste Mac aankoop?


----------



## Ladyhawke (Apr 7, 2013)

Dank je wel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Mijn eerste MAC aankoop was Russian Red, ik was op zoek naar een matte rode lipstick en ik kwam toen bij MAC uit, ik was gelijk verkocht haha. 

  	Ik ben van plan wel te gaan naar Amsterdam, ik wil eigenlijk alles kopen maar daar heb ik het geld helaas niet voor haha. Moet nog kiezen wat ik ga halen, echt lastig. Ik woon in Den Haag dus moet wel een eindje reizen, en jullie?


----------



## Gatton (Apr 7, 2013)

Hoi, welkom, leuk nog zo'n Nederlandse!  

	Ik ben er zelf nog niet over uit. Heroine + lipliner sowieso, want door die lipstick ben ik eigenlijk me in MAC gaan verdiepen, alleen is het nog niet verder gekomen dan de lipproducten aangezien ik een vrij budgetmeisje ben. 

	Silly moet ik nog even kijken, de kleur vind ik fan-tas-tisch, maar de textuur schijnt niet geweldig te zijn. Embrace Me weet ik nog niet, ik wil hem wel, maar ben bang dat hij te dicht bij Daddy's Little Girl (die is iets paarsiger op andere mensen, maar vrij roze op mij) ligt. Ik wil Pink Pigeon ook nog een keer kopen, daar ligt hij echt dicht naast. Ablaze ga ik denk ik skippen, ik draag geen tot nauwelijks koraal/perzikachtige kleuren, staan mij _totaal _niet. 

	Hoe ga jij kiezen?


----------



## Ladyhawke (Apr 7, 2013)

Ik vind het zó lastig om te kiezen haha. Ik ben heel nieuwsgierig naar Heroine l/s en l/l omdat iedereen daar zo enthousiast over is, maar zo'n kleur is wel heftig en ik ben best licht van mezelf maar misschien moet ik het maar gewoon durven haha. Dus die wil ik wel gaan halen. Silly sla ik over omdat koele tinten mij niet zo mooi staan vind ik zelf. Embrace me wil ik wel halen want ik ben gek op fel roze, hoewel ik DLG en Show orchid ook al heb. Ablaze weet ik ook nog niet, maar zo'n kleur is voor de zomer wel heel leuk.


----------



## Gatton (Apr 7, 2013)

Weet je wat welke MAC skintone je hebt? Ik heb NC15, in de foto's aan de zijkant kun je me zien met Strong Woman... Het is denk ik zoiets op mij alleen stukken koeler.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Apr 7, 2013)

Ik heb nog nooit mac foundation gebruikt maar ik denk dat ik nc20 ben. Strong Woman staat je erg goed


----------



## Pinkdollface (Apr 7, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Hoe ga jij kiezen?


  	Ik denk dat Pink Pigeon misschien iets unieker is in jou collectie, maar het wordt wel lastig daar nog aan de komen. Wat ik van de swatches tot nu toe kan zien is dat Embrace Me iets koeler is dan Pink Pigeon en aangezien DLG ook koeler is van ondertoon denk ik dus dat PP unieker is. Maar PP en EM liggen wel dicht bij elkaar, een stuk dichter dan DLG en de andere twee. Heb je Betty Bright of Viva Glam Nicki? Die hebben denk ik een textuur die zeer vergelijkbaar is met Silly, dus als je die niet fijn vindt zal je Silly denk ik ook niet zo fijn vinden.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Apr 7, 2013)

Zijn jullie wel eens eerder naar de pro store gegaan voor een LE? Hoe was dat gegaan? Hadden jullie toen alles kunnen kopen wat je wilde? Mijn vriend verklaart me voor gek dat ik voor een paar lipsticks naar Amsterdam reis haha


----------



## Pinkdollface (Apr 7, 2013)

Ja voor Iris Apfel. Ik was er toen 5 voor 10 en er stonden 2-3 andere te wachten. Ik heb meteen de lipsticks geswatcht en iemand aangesproken en alles kunnen krijgen, maar een paar uur later waren alle lipsticks uitverkocht geloof ik. Tja mijn vriend vindt het ook raar, mannen haha. Ik denk niet dat je dat kan veranderen, maar als je ze echt wil hebben is het vast de moeite waard en het is leuk om eens in de pro store te komen als je daar nog niet bent geweest.


----------



## Gatton (Apr 7, 2013)

Ik heb wel meerdere kopers voor PiPi en PaPa (wil ze allebei nog!) op livejournal kunnen vinden, heb alleen deze maand geen geld dus heb tegen ze gezegd dat ze ze mogen verkopen... Misschien in juni weer! Vakantiegeld.  Oh ja, en ik moet uit Zwolle komen, 1.5 uur om bij de Pro counter te komen. ^^ Mannelijke collega's bij mijn poppodium verklaarden me ook al voor gek. "Je hebt toch niet zoveel nodig?" "Je hebt al een mooi gezichtje!" blaaaaaaabla, het is alleen leuker met make-up


----------



## Pinkdollface (Apr 7, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Ik heb wel meerdere kopers voor PiPi en PaPa (wil ze allebei nog!) op livejournal kunnen vinden, heb alleen deze maand geen geld dus heb tegen ze gezegd dat ze ze mogen verkopen... Misschien in juni weer! Vakantiegeld.  Oh ja, en ik moet uit Zwolle komen, 1.5 uur om bij de Pro counter te komen. ^^ Mannelijke collega's bij mijn poppodium verklaarden me ook al voor gek. "Je hebt toch niet zoveel nodig?" "Je hebt al een mooi gezichtje!" blaaaaaaabla, het is alleen leuker met make-up


  	Ik hoop dan dat je ze nog kan krijgen Ik moet ook al 1,5 uur reizen, maar ach het moet maar Wel fijn om te weten dat je mannelijke collega's vinden dat je een mooi gezichtje hebt


----------



## Ladyhawke (Apr 8, 2013)

Dan zie ik jullie daar wel, gezellig. Alleen ik hoop dat de pro store om 9 uur open gaat want meestal moet ik werken om 12 uur op zaterdag. Ik werk in een parfumerie en het is de dag voor moederdag dus dan mag ik geen vrij vragen. Anders heb ik echt vet een probleem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




haha


----------



## Pinkdollface (Apr 8, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Dan zie ik jullie daar wel, gezellig. Alleen ik hoop dat de pro store om 9 uur open gaat want meestal moet ik werken om 12 uur op zaterdag. Ik werk in een parfumerie en het is de dag voor moederdag dus dan mag ik geen vrij vragen. Anders heb ik echt vet een probleem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	De pro store gaat altijd pas om 10 uur open. Kan je niet direct doorgaan naar je werk?


----------



## Ladyhawke (Apr 8, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> De pro store gaat altijd pas om 10 uur open. Kan je niet direct doorgaan naar je werk?


  	Ahh nee echt? Dat ga ik niet redden met het ov dan dat wordt te krap. Misschien kan ik met een collega ruilen met werktijden of kan ik met de auto komen dan. Jammer dat ze pas om 10 uur opengaan.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Apr 8, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Ahh nee echt? Dat ga ik niet redden met het ov dan dat wordt te krap. Misschien kan ik met een collega ruilen met werktijden of kan ik met de auto komen dan. Jammer dat ze pas om 10 uur opengaan.


  	Dat is inderdaad jammer. Ik hoop dat je nog iets kan regelen.


----------



## Gatton (Apr 8, 2013)

Online stond dat ze om 9 uur opengaan, maar het is dus 10 uur? Ja, mannen zijn vaak lomp, maar soms bedoelen ze het wel lief.  "Wat voor troep heb je nou weer op?" stfu


----------



## Ladyhawke (Apr 8, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Online stond dat ze om 9 uur opengaan, maar het is dus 10 uur? Ja, mannen zijn vaak lomp, maar soms bedoelen ze het wel lief.  "Wat voor troep heb je nou weer op?" stfu


  	Ja of 'heb je nog niet genoeg make-up' Nee!! Haha. Ja ik had op google ook 9 uur open gevonden maar ik zal nog wel een keer bellen voor de zekerheid.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Apr 8, 2013)

Ik heb net even gebeld en ze zijn inderdaad om pas om 10 uur open


----------



## Gatton (Apr 8, 2013)

Ik ken mezelf, dan wil ik er om 10 uur ook zijn... 20 over 8 de trein dus, aight! Ben geen ochtendmens, dus dat gaat een taak worden.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Apr 8, 2013)

Ik denk dat ik 8 uur al vertrek met de trein. Stel dat hij vertraging heeft en ik moet ook nog een kwartier lopen vanaf het station.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Apr 8, 2013)

Precies, geen risico lopen met vertragingen etc. Ik zet mijn auto bij de Bijenkorf denk ik, ik vind rijden in Amsterdam eng haha ik ken het totaal niet daar.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Apr 8, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Precies, geen risico lopen met vertragingen etc. Ik zet mijn auto bij de Bijenkorf denk ik, ik vind rijden in Amsterdam eng haha ik ken het totaal niet daar.


  	Ik had met Iris Apfel ook vertraging en was toen heel blij dat ik een trein te vroeg had gepakt. Ik zou ook echt niet graag rijden in Amsterdam.


----------



## Kleinee (Apr 8, 2013)

MACerette said:


> +44800 054 2676.
> YW


  	Dank je! nu kan ik nog meer kopen  hihi!


----------



## Gatton (Apr 9, 2013)

Aan het einde van de maand heb ik dus een MAC cursus en mag aan het einde €50 aan producten uitkiezen; wat raden jullie aan?


----------



## Pinkdollface (Apr 9, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Aan het einde van de maand heb ik dus een MAC cursus en mag aan het einde €50 aan producten uitkiezen; wat raden jullie aan?


  	Je had nog niet zoveel Mac toch? Heb je al kwasten? Ik vind de 239 en 217 heel fijn en die zou ik als eerst aanraden. Als je op zoek bent naar een goed gezichtspoeder dat je als foundation kan gebruiken of over foundation zou ik de Mineralize Skinfinish Natural aanraden. Maar het hangt er helemaal vanaf wat je al hebt en waar je naar opzoek bent. Als je bijvoorbeeld al heel blij bent met de kwasten die je hebt, zijn die waarschijnlijk overbodig en hetzelfde voor een gezichtspoeder. Kijk anders even in je collectie of je van een bepaalde categorie iets zoekt, dat maakt het aanraden een stuk makkelijker. Ik heb 10 mei een Mac cursus. Heb er echt heel veel zin in!


----------



## Kleinee (Apr 9, 2013)

Er worden in Nederland precies wel vaker een mac cursus georganiseerd dan in België


----------



## Pinkdollface (Apr 9, 2013)

Dat is jammer Woon je toevallig dicht bij de grens? Misschien dat je dan hierheen zou kunnen.


----------



## Gatton (Apr 9, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Je had nog niet zoveel Mac toch? Heb je al kwasten? Ik vind de 239 en 217 heel fijn en die zou ik als eerst aanraden. Als je op zoek bent naar een goed gezichtspoeder dat je als foundation kan gebruiken of over foundation zou ik de Mineralize Skinfinish Natural aanraden. Maar het hangt er helemaal vanaf wat je al hebt en waar je naar opzoek bent. Als je bijvoorbeeld al heel blij bent met de kwasten die je hebt, zijn die waarschijnlijk overbodig en hetzelfde voor een gezichtspoeder. Kijk anders even in je collectie of je van een bepaalde categorie iets zoekt, dat maakt het aanraden een stuk makkelijker. Ik heb 10 mei een Mac cursus. Heb er echt heel veel zin in!


  	Dankje! Ik heb inderdaad alleen maar MAC lipsticks, maar ik ben over het algemeen tevreden met mijn kwasten.  Poeder gebruik ik eigenlijk niet, niet genoeg coverage en ik krijg er een snor van hahah. Zat misschien aan FIX+ te denken, maar volgens mij zijn er betere en goedkopere producten die hetzelfde doen. Heb niet echt wensen voor de rest! Het zal wel een perm lipstick + iets anders worden denk ik haha


----------



## Ladyhawke (Apr 9, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Dankje! Ik heb inderdaad alleen maar MAC lipsticks, maar ik ben over het algemeen tevreden met mijn kwasten.  Poeder gebruik ik eigenlijk niet, niet genoeg coverage en ik krijg er een snor van hahah. Zat misschien aan FIX+ te denken, maar volgens mij zijn er betere en goedkopere producten die hetzelfde doen. Heb niet echt wensen voor de rest! Het zal wel een perm lipstick + iets anders worden denk ik haha


  	Of misschien een mooie blush? Ik vind blushes van MAC de beste van alle blushes die ik heb. Ik heb ook de FIX+ maar die ga ik niet opnieuw kopen, vind een andere fijner en die is ook goedkoper.


----------



## Gatton (Apr 9, 2013)

Welke raad jij aan met hetzelfde effect?


----------



## Ladyhawke (Apr 9, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Welke raad jij aan met hetzelfde effect?


  	Van The Body Shop de Vitamin E Face Mist. Die ruikt heel lekker en sprayt heel fijn. Wat ik niet fijn vind aan de FIX+ is dat hij niet fijn sprayt, soms komen er grote druppels op je gezicht wat er niet mooi uitziet natuurlijk, en ik vind dat je niet lekker 'snel' achter elkaar kan sprayen. Oke hele analyse haha maar goed dat is mijn mening erover.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Apr 9, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Dankje! Ik heb inderdaad alleen maar MAC lipsticks, maar ik ben over het algemeen tevreden met mijn kwasten.  Poeder gebruik ik eigenlijk niet, niet genoeg coverage en ik krijg er een snor van hahah. Zat misschien aan FIX+ te denken, maar volgens mij zijn er betere en goedkopere producten die hetzelfde doen. Heb niet echt wensen voor de rest! Het zal wel een perm lipstick + iets anders worden denk ik haha


  	Ik heb nog nooit Fix+ geprobeerd haha. Waar wil je het voor gebruiken? Als je het voor pigmenten of minerale oogschaduws wilt gebruiken, kun je beter Mixing Medium Water Based kopen.


----------



## Gatton (Apr 9, 2013)

Mixing Medium heb ik al, van de KIKO. ^^ Ik wil het gebruiken om mijn foundation minder cakey te laten lijken, heb echt niet het gevoel dat ik te veel op doe, maar als ik in de spiegel kijk kan ik het toch wel duidelijk zien dat ik het op heb, vind ik niet mooi. Vooral tussen mijn wenkbrauwen is mijn huid droog en zie ik de schilfers. Gebruik al een primer...

	Welke dames gaan overigens naar de MAC die dag als het online niet verkrijgbaar is? Is een meet-up gezellig? En elkaar adviezen geven over de kleuren?


----------



## Pinkdollface (Apr 9, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Mixing Medium heb ik al, van de KIKO. ^^ Ik wil het gebruiken om mijn foundation minder cakey te laten lijken, heb echt niet het gevoel dat ik te veel op doe, maar als ik in de spiegel kijk kan ik het toch wel duidelijk zien dat ik het op heb, vind ik niet mooi. Vooral tussen mijn wenkbrauwen is mijn huid droog en zie ik de schilfers. Gebruik al een primer...


  	Misschien is het dan gewoon de verkeerde foundation voor je? Ik heb zelf een finishing spray van Skindinavia en die valt me eigenlijk tegen. Ik heb de formule voor een vette huid, maar ik heb het gevoel dat ik eerder ga glimmen wanneer ik hem gebruik, maar misschien dat zoiets wel werkt als je een droge huid hebt?


----------



## Gatton (Apr 9, 2013)

Heb het bij al mijn foundations, jammer genoeg.  Misschien moet ik ook wel ophouden met het afpoederen dat ik doe om het te setten...


----------



## Pinkdollface (Apr 9, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Heb het bij al mijn foundations, jammer genoeg.  Misschien moet ik ook wel ophouden met het afpoederen dat ik doe om het te setten...


  	Ook al andere poeders geprobeerd zeker? Ik gebruik MSFN of Pro Set Powder Invisible en heb nergens last van. Heb je ook geprobeerd minder poeder aan te brengen? Je kan ook je foundation en poeder etc. aanbrengen als normaal en vragen of ze in de store Fix+ willen aanbrengen, dan kan je het verschil meteen zien.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Apr 9, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Welke dames gaan overigens naar de MAC die dag als het online niet verkrijgbaar is? Is een meet-up gezellig? En elkaar adviezen geven over de kleuren?


  	Dat tussen de wenkbrauwen heb ik ook dat droge, terwijl mijn neus snel gaat glimmen. Wat bij mij helpt tegen dat droge is mijn foundation mengen met een dagcerme, ik gebruik nu Dior Skin Perfect, dit is een soort gelachtige substantie dus niet echt creme. Dat werkt echt goed! Kan ook met een andere creme natuurlijk.

  	Als het niet online komt ga ik er wel heen! Tenzij ik moet werken, wat ik niet hoop... Blijven jullie dan langer in Amsterdam? Als ik niet hoef te werken lijkt me een meet-up wel leuk!


----------



## Gatton (Apr 10, 2013)

http://deltacephei.nl/mac-cosmetics-fashion-sets/

	Hier staat dat het gewoon op de MAC website online komt... Maar eigenlijk wil ik Embrace Me en Ablaze swatchen, om te zien of ik het kan hebben. XD Maar alleen daarvoor €20 uitgeven aan de trein, mjeh... Meet-up dan maar? hahaha


----------



## Pinkdollface (Apr 10, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Hier staat dat het gewoon op de MAC website online komt... Maar eigenlijk wil ik Embrace Me en Ablaze swatchen, om te zien of ik het kan hebben. XD Maar alleen daarvoor €20 uitgeven aan de trein, mjeh... Meet-up dan maar? hahaha


  	Je bedoelt een meet-up wanneer Fashion Sets uitkomt? Is mij prima Ik weet niet zeker of ik met ED langer in Amsterdam kan blijven. In elk geval niet de hele dag, maar misschien een uurtje extra ofzo.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Apr 10, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Hier staat dat het gewoon op de MAC website online komt... Maar eigenlijk wil ik Embrace Me en Ablaze swatchen, om te zien of ik het kan hebben. XD Maar alleen daarvoor €20 uitgeven aan de trein, mjeh... Meet-up dan maar? hahaha


  	Oke als het online komt vind ik dat wel fijn! We moeten maar even afwachten.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Apr 10, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Hier staat dat het gewoon op de MAC website online komt... Maar eigenlijk wil ik Embrace Me en Ablaze swatchen, om te zien of ik het kan hebben. XD Maar alleen daarvoor €20 uitgeven aan de trein, mjeh... Meet-up dan maar? hahaha


  	Oke als het online komt vind ik dat wel fijn! We moeten maar even afwachten.


----------



## Kleinee (Apr 10, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Dat is jammer Woon je toevallig dicht bij de grens? Misschien dat je dan hierheen zou kunnen.


  	ja aan de kanten van Hasselt. Dus ligt wel kort bij Maastricht of Eindhoven maar is toch altijd een dik uurtje rijden


----------



## Pinkdollface (Apr 10, 2013)

Kleinee said:


> ja aan de kanten van Hasselt. Dus ligt wel kort bij Maastricht of Eindhoven maar is toch altijd een dik uurtje rijden


  	Tja dat kost inderdaad nog wat tijd, maar misschien toch een keer de moeite waard.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Apr 10, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Heb het bij al mijn foundations, jammer genoeg.  Misschien moet ik ook wel ophouden met het afpoederen dat ik doe om het te setten...


  	Ik had dus hetzelfde probleem met schilfertjes tussen de wenkbrauwen. Ik heb zelf een wat drogere huid. En daarom poeder ik dus nooit! Ik gebruik Dior dagcreme en deze werkt echt goed! Volgens mij ligt het vooral aan je dagcreme. En nooit te vaak je gezicht scrubben! Dermatologen raden dit ook af. Max. 1 a 2 keer per week, anders beschadig je de huid te veel.


----------



## Gatton (Apr 10, 2013)

Scrubben doe ik echt bijna nooit, ben veel te laks met dat soort dingen... dagcrème gebruik ik van de Kruidvat, moet ik toch iets duurder nemen denk je (al is Dior iets buiten mijn prijsklasse voor een dagcrème )?


----------



## Pinkdollface (Apr 10, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Scrubben doe ik echt bijna nooit, ben veel te laks met dat soort dingen... dagcrème gebruik ik van de Kruidvat, moet ik toch iets duurder nemen denk je (al is Dior iets buiten mijn prijsklasse voor een dagcrème )?


  	Ik weet niet of duurder ook echt beter is. Misschien kun je naar ingrediënten zoeken die goed zijn voor een droge huid en vervolgens een crème zoeken die daar veel van bevat.


----------



## Gatton (Apr 10, 2013)

Dit al heel trots op Instagram en Facebook geshowed, maar niet eens hier! Kijk eens wat voor geweldige spiegel mijn moeder voor mij heeft gebouwd.  Hangt nu trots in Zwolle, heeft ze zaterdag gebracht. ^__^


----------



## Pinkdollface (Apr 10, 2013)

Gatton said:


>


  	Super! Ik hoop ook ooit nog zo'n mooie spiegel te krijgen en een mooi apart bureau voor mijn make up. Ik heb op dit moment maar een deel van mijn bureau in gebruik voor mijn make up, maar handig is anders. Helaas vanwege ruimtegebrek kan het niet anders nu.


----------



## Gatton (Apr 10, 2013)

Het is hier ook niet optimaal. Zit op een kamertje van 10m2, moet zeggen dat alles ook echt is benut hahah!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Apr 10, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Het is hier ook niet optimaal. Zit op een kamertje van 10m2, moet zeggen dat alles ook echt is benut hahah!


  	Wauw dat doe je inderdaad goed. Ik heb zelf 15m2, maar een tweepersoonsbed neemt veel ruimte in beslag.


----------



## Gatton (Apr 11, 2013)

Ah ja, ik heb geen mannen die ik moet pleasen op dat front, haha, scheelt heel wat! Heb een hoogslaper waar mijn kledingkast onder staat, plus een bureautje waar mijn platenspeler op staat.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Apr 11, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Ah ja, ik heb geen mannen die ik moet pleasen op dat front, haha, scheelt heel wat! Heb een hoogslaper waar mijn kledingkast onder staat, plus een bureautje waar mijn platenspeler op staat.


  	Een hoogslaper zal heel veel schelen. Ik heb ook gewoon te veel rommel denk ik haha.


----------



## Gatton (Apr 11, 2013)

Je wil echt niet weten hoeveel troep er op mijn kamer staat. Woon hier nu 2.5 jaar, volgens mij heb ik in elk kiertje wel iets nutteloos gepropt. Het puilt hier uit, hahaha. Misschien krijg ik ooit zo'n lenteschoonmaakbui (hopelijk!).


----------



## Pinkdollface (Apr 11, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Je wil echt niet weten hoeveel troep er op mijn kamer staat. Woon hier nu 2.5 jaar, volgens mij heb ik in elk kiertje wel iets nutteloos gepropt. Het puilt hier uit, hahaha. Misschien krijg ik ooit zo'n lenteschoonmaakbui (hopelijk!).


  	Haha zelfde hier in dat geval. Ik hoop ook nog op die lenteschoonmaakbui, maar ik denk niet dat die nog komt


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Apr 11, 2013)

Gatton said:


>


  	Wauw wil ik ook!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





En doe mij ook zo'n moeder!!


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Apr 11, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Scrubben doe ik echt bijna nooit, ben veel te laks met dat soort dingen... dagcrème gebruik ik van de Kruidvat, moet ik toch iets duurder nemen denk je (al is Dior iets buiten mijn prijsklasse voor een dagcrème )?


  	Nee snap ik, hoeft ook niet  (koop hem zelf ook in de sale, anders voor mij ook te duur  . Wat je het beste kunt doen is een wat vettere dagcreme kopen en deze aanbrengen op je gezicht, daaroverheen je foundation aanbrengen voordat de dagcreme volledig is opgenomen door de huid. Gebruik hierbij een niet al te dekkende foundation. Ik zelf gebruik vaak een licht tot medium coverage dat voorkomt ook een beetje het cakey effect.


----------



## Gatton (Apr 14, 2013)

Dankjulliewel voor de tips! Ben er gisteren mee begonnen, even zien dus!

	Heeft trouwens iemand nog een recommendatie voor een mooie MAC nude lipstick? Ik heb eentje van Catrice, Hey Nude, die ik erg mooi vind, alleen vind ik de draagtijd niet geweldig. Ik ben geschat op NC15.   Ik was trouwens laatst in de spiegel aan het kijken, en zag opeens mijn kleurtonen! Gek was dat! Haha. Mijn hoofd is rood, maar mijn nek is gelig vergeleken met mijn hoofd.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Apr 14, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Heeft trouwens iemand nog een recommendatie voor een mooie MAC nude lipstick? Ik heb eentje van Catrice, Hey Nude, die ik erg mooi vind, alleen vind ik de draagtijd niet geweldig. Ik ben geschat op NC15.   Ik was trouwens laatst in de spiegel aan het kijken, en zag opeens mijn kleurtonen! Gek was dat! Haha. Mijn hoofd is rood, maar mijn nek is gelig vergeleken met mijn hoofd.


  	Nou er komt straks een nude & Metallics collectie voorbij. Maar eentje voor je uitkiezen vind ik moeilijk (ikzelf ben een NW/de hele ander kant op dus) en ook wel heel persoonlijk. Maar misschien kan Pinkdollface je adviseren?


----------



## Pinkdollface (Apr 15, 2013)

allthingsmakeup said:


> Nou er komt straks een nude & Metallics collectie voorbij. Maar eentje voor je uitkiezen vind ik moeilijk (ikzelf ben een NW/de hele ander kant op dus) en ook wel heel persoonlijk. Maar misschien kan Pinkdollface je adviseren?


  	Ik ben nooit zo gek op nudes geweest, tenminste de concealerkleurige nudes. Ik draag ze alleen met smokey eyes en dan nog pak ik sneller een roze zoals Angel. Ik vindt zelf een iets donkere nude zoals Hug Me, Spice of Hot Chocolat mooier, maar voor sommige is dat geen nude maar meer een bruinachtige kleur. Ik heb Fleshpot, Playing Koi en Innocence Beware als lichte nudes. Ik hou mijn Fleshpot voornamelijk vanwege de Heathrette verpakking. Innocence Beware vind ik het mooist en die draag ik nog weleens bij iets anders dan smokey eyes. Ik heb ook ooit Creme d'Nude gehad, maar die heb ik verkocht, omdat ik die niet genoeg droeg. Ik denk dat ik wel ooit nog Hue ga kopen, dat lijkt me wel een goede nude door de roze tonen en lichte dekking. Ik vind Shy Girl ook erg mooi, maar die heeft wat perzik dus het ligt eraan of je dat zou willen.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Apr 15, 2013)

Waar was iedereen trouwens met de release van Extra Dimension. Ik stond daar een kwartier van tevoren en er was maar één andere vrouw. Ik ben iets meer dan een half uur in de pro store geweest, maar heb niet zoveel binnen zien lopen en volgens mijn verder niemand voor de collectie. Ik heb trouwens minder nieuws over Fashion Sets. Hij komt 8 mei 's avonds uit tijdens een previewavond. De manager vertelde me dat er waarschijnlijk geen voorraad apart zou worden gehouden voor de preview en dat er dus al dingen uitverkocht konden zijn de dag erna. Ik kwam er wel achter dat mijn weekend ov op die dag geldig is dus misschien ga ik er wel heen. Je moet er waarschijnlijk wel voor uitgenodigd worden, maar de manager heeft me zijn naam gegeven en ik kon gewoon bellen en na hem vragen, dus ik geloof dat ik er heen mag. Hij wist me ook te vertellen dat All About Orange een store exclusive of online exclusive werd. Ze waren er nog niet uit welke van de twee het werd, maar dan kan iedereen daar alvast rekening mee houden.


----------



## Gatton (Apr 15, 2013)

....Dat is eigenlijk best asociaal. :L Wut. Thanks for the heads up, ik ga ze dan ook even bellen om te vragen wanneer de collectie uitkomt, misschien dat ik er iets uit kan wrikken, betwijfel het alleen omdat ze me niet kennen. Eén van de MUA's herkent me wel, dus misschien het beste als ik de 27e na mijn cursus in Rotterdam even langsga... /knikt

	Extra Dimensions vond ik niet boeiend  Haha


----------



## Ladyhawke (Apr 15, 2013)

Ik dacht dat Extra Dimension ook bij andere counters was dus ik ging naar die in Den Haag maar er was niks vond het al zo raar haha. Wanneer kom je in aanmerking om naar die preview night te gaan dan? Pff het wordt ons wel lastig gemaakt door MAC, jammer dat het steeds alleen maar in de pro store te krijgen is..


----------



## Pinkdollface (Apr 15, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Ik dacht dat Extra Dimension ook bij andere counters was dus ik ging naar die in Den Haag maar er was niks vond het al zo raar haha. Wanneer kom je in aanmerking om naar die preview night te gaan dan? Pff het wordt ons wel lastig gemaakt door MAC, jammer dat het steeds alleen maar in de pro store te krijgen is..


  	Staan jullie in het systeem bij de pro store en hebben jullie je ingeschreven voor de maillijst van de website? Het kan namelijk ook zijn dat iedereen in het systeem of op de lijst een mail krijgt met een uitnodiging. In het verleden is er ook zo'n preview geweest voor Baroque Boudoir en daar kreeg ik een uitnodiging voor in de mail. Ik belde om me op te geven en toen ik daar was kon ik gewoon naar binnen en hoefde ik niet eens mijn naam door te geven. Ik weet niet of dit hetzelfde idee wordt en de manager wist het ook nog niet precies, maar je kan natuurlijk altijd bellen. Ik denk alleen dat hij nu nog niet meer weet.

  	Ladyhawke jammer dat je niet in de gaten had dat ED alleen in de pro store uitkwam. Je kan bellen of ze de spullen nog hebben die jij wil. De lade zat namelijk best vol, dus misschien is alles wat jij wil er nog.


----------



## Gatton (Apr 15, 2013)

Nope, sta alleen ingeschreven voor de nieuwsbrief, that's all. Een belletje het misschien waard?


----------



## Pinkdollface (Apr 15, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Nope, sta alleen ingeschreven voor de nieuwsbrief, that's all. Een belletje het misschien waard?


  	Kan je proberen. Als je zegt dat je heb gehoord van de previewavond en uitlegt dat je denkt dat er misschien uitnodigingen worden verstuurd aan de mensen die in het systeem staan, dan kan iemand daar je er vast wel inzetten.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Apr 16, 2013)

Nou de MAC shop is helemaal niet aan het verbeteren want ze hebben mooi mijn bestelling mislukt! Toen ED online kwam hadden ze bij de highlighters de plaatjes van Shape the Future en Definitely Defined omgewisseld, dus ik had de klantenservice gebeld. Ze zei dat ik de kleur aan moest klikken die ik wilde en niet naar de naam moest kijken. Ik wilde Definetely Defined maar die stond dus aangegeven als Shape the future. Ik dus Shape the future besteld in de veronderstelling dat ik dan toch DD zou krijgen. Nu zie ik dus dat ze het hebben aangepast en krijg ik daadwerkelijk STF ipv DD . En DD is nu uitverkocht. Ik ga morgen bellen wil mn geld terug of toch nog DD... Maar zal wel niet lukken


----------



## Pinkdollface (Apr 16, 2013)

Dat is klote. Ik had gehoord dat er eenzelfde soort fout is gemaakt in Canada. Misschien hebben ze DD extra op uitverkocht gezet toen ze er achterkwamen en kunnen ze je nog DD sturen.


----------



## MACerette (Apr 16, 2013)

Als ik dat zo hoor ga ik misschien toch alle 3 de edsfs bestellen want ik heb het gevoel dat het anders misgaat. Def def staat op nr 1 van mijn wishlist van ED.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Apr 17, 2013)

Ik heb gebeld en ze kunnen er helaas niks aan doen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ik krijg morgen dus Shape the Future geleverd. Heeft iemand deze en is die mooi? Anders stuur ik hem weer terug. Ze zijn nu allebei uitverkocht online.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Apr 17, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Ik heb gebeld en ze kunnen er helaas niks aan doen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Wat jammer! Krijg je je geld wel terug?
  	Mijn lipstick wordt trouwens pas morgen bezorgd. Bij track&trace staat dat de verzender de verzending aan het voorbereiden is, dus volgens mij ligt hij nog bij Mac zelf en hebben ze alleen nog maar doorgegeven aan postnl dat er een pakje bezorgd moet worden. De vorige keer werd het ook al een dag later, maar 2 dagen na bestelling is nog steeds super. Ik heb vanochtend ook nog Genuine Orange Chromagraphic Pencil besteld. Ik hoop dat dit een goede lipliner is voor Sounds Like Noise. Echt handig dat we nu ook pro producten online kunnen bestellen! Wel stom dat ik dat niet zag voor ik mijn bestelling met SLN plaatste, want nu krijg ik dus twee pakjes met maar een klein product erin


----------



## Ladyhawke (Apr 17, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Wat jammer! Krijg je je geld wel terug?
> Mijn lipstick wordt trouwens pas morgen bezorgd. Bij track&trace staat dat de verzender de verzending aan het voorbereiden is, dus volgens mij ligt hij nog bij Mac zelf en hebben ze alleen nog maar doorgegeven aan postnl dat er een pakje bezorgd moet worden. De vorige keer werd het ook al een dag later, maar 2 dagen na bestelling is nog steeds super. Ik heb vanochtend ook nog Genuine Orange Chromagraphic Pencil besteld. Ik hoop dat dit een goede lipliner is voor Sounds Like Noise. Echt handig dat we nu ook pro producten online kunnen bestellen! Wel stom dat ik dat niet zag voor ik mijn bestelling met SLN plaatste, want nu krijg ik dus twee pakjes met maar een klein product erin


  	Ja ik kan het gewoon terug sturen als ik wil en dan krijg ik mijn geld terug. In Amsterdam hebben ze Def Def nog wel dus misschien ga ik daar vanmiddag heen. Mijn pakketje wordt morgenavond geleverd, dus binnen 2 dagen echt snel!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Apr 17, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Ja ik kan het gewoon terug sturen als ik wil en dan krijg ik mijn geld terug. In Amsterdam hebben ze Def Def nog wel dus misschien ga ik daar vanmiddag heen. Mijn pakketje wordt morgenavond geleverd, dus binnen 2 dagen echt snel!


  	Ik hoop dat je Def Def nog kan krijgen, wat die is echt heel mooi! Wel fijn dat je pakje er in elk geval snel is en dat je gewoon je geld terug kan krijgen. Ik zou hem wel nog swatchen als je naar de pro store gaat, want misschien vind je hem toch mooi genoeg om te houden.


----------



## Eleentje (Apr 17, 2013)

Wat leuk dat deze forum eindelijk wat levendiger is geworden 

  	Ik heb de release of In Extra Dimension in NL helemaal gemist! Heb alles via Nordstrom besteld en bij mijn vrienden in de VS laten bezorgen. Over een paar weken haal ik alles dan op (er ligt nu volgens mij echt een berg spullen op me te wachten daar, hehe).

  	Ik ga volgende keer wat beter op deze forum letten, want een meet up een keertje zou echt leuk zijn!
  	Het lijkt alsof deze release niet heel erg populair was hier, dan. Op de website is alles behalve de skinfinishes nog gewoon verkrijgbaar.

  	Een beetje flauw dat ze de Fashion Sets op woensdagavond al gaan verkopen. Dat is toch helemaal niet handig als je van ver af moet komen, zoals de meesten van jullie!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Apr 17, 2013)

Eleentje said:


> Wat leuk dat deze forum eindelijk wat levendiger is geworden
> 
> Ik heb de release of In Extra Dimension in NL helemaal gemist! Heb alles via Nordstrom besteld en bij mijn vrienden in de VS laten bezorgen. Over een paar weken haal ik alles dan op (er ligt nu volgens mij echt een berg spullen op me te wachten daar, hehe).
> 
> ...


  	Ja het is hier inderdaad een stuk gezelliger Misschien ook omdat we op nederlands zijn overgestapt
  	Wat ligt er nog meer op jou te wachten? Het moet echt een fantastische haul zijn!
  	Het lijkt inderdaad niet zo heel erg populair, maar misschien ook omdat iedereen dacht dat het pas in Mei uit zou komen.
  	Inderdaad een beetje flauw, maar ik ben bang dat het nog steeds druk kan worden met zo'n preview...


----------



## Ladyhawke (Apr 17, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ik hoop dat je Def Def nog kan krijgen, wat die is echt heel mooi! Wel fijn dat je pakje er in elk geval snel is en dat je gewoon je geld terug kan krijgen. Ik zou hem wel nog swatchen als je naar de pro store gaat, want misschien vind je hem toch mooi genoeg om te houden.


  	Ze hadden nog 1 Def Def en die heb ik uiteraard gekocht! Wat een beauty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Ik vind ook de oogschaduws erg mooi maar wel duur, misschien dat ik er daar nog 1 of 2 van aanschaf. STF vond ik ook mooi maar misschien wat meer als ik bruiner ben van de zon. Moet er nog even over nadenken of ik hem houd haha. Trouwens ik vroeg naar de Fashion Sets en ze wist niks zeker daarover alleen dat het in mei uitkomt. Volgens mij zegt iedereen bij MAC wat anders


----------



## Pinkdollface (Apr 17, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Ze hadden nog 1 Def Def en die heb ik uiteraard gekocht! Wat een beauty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Wat een mazzel! Ik vind Opalesse de mooiste en dan Zestful. Opalesse lijkt volgens mij veel op Pink Opal pigment, dus als je daar een oogschaduwversie van wil moet je die kopen! Zestful is heel uniek en ik heb niets in mijn collectie wat erop lijkt. Ik heb een hele lichte huid en bij mij kan STF prima al zeg ik het zelf. Ik heb alleen nooit moeite met gepigmenteerde blushes. Misschien dat je de manager niet hebt gesproken (dat is Ed Pieters) en misschien dat hij mij zoveel wilde vertellen, omdat ik zoveel kocht en dus een goede klant was haha.


----------



## Eleentje (Apr 17, 2013)

Van wat ik momenteel kan herinneren: mijn Sephora haul (MUFE kwast, Nars Rajasthan, Laura Mercier oogschaduw, Hourglass oogschaduw duos en opzethoofd voor mijn Clarisonic) een aantal bestellingen van Mac (On Request, Glamour Daze, Marilyn, Extra Dimension, waarschijnlijk ook Baking Beauties), theBalm (2 paletjes), Sugarpill, Le Metier de Beaute.. Dus genoeg om mee te spelen tijdens mijn vakantie


----------



## Pinkdollface (Apr 17, 2013)

Eleentje said:


> Van wat ik momenteel kan herinneren: mijn Sephora haul (MUFE kwast, Nars Rajasthan, Laura Mercier oogschaduw, Hourglass oogschaduw duos en opzethoofd voor mijn Clarisonic) een aantal bestellingen van Mac (On Request, Glamour Daze, Marilyn, Extra Dimension, waarschijnlijk ook Baking Beauties), theBalm (2 paletjes), Sugarpill, Le Metier de Beaute.. Dus genoeg om mee te spelen tijdens mijn vakantie


  	Wow super! Ik ben benieuwd wat je van dat Hourglass oogschaduw duo gaat vinden, misschien dat ik voor dat merk (als ik ooit nog geld over heb) een keer een cp ga vragen.


----------



## Gatton (Apr 17, 2013)

Oja, dit vinden jullie dames denk ik ook leuk om te lezen, gastartikeltje dat ik heb geschreven voor een beautyblog. 

	Fijne haul, Eleentje!  Sugarpill wil ook nog zo graag, maar ik  vind het zo duur... en kan echt niet kiezen tussen al die mooie kleurtjes. :'(


----------



## Pinkdollface (Apr 17, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Fijne haul, Eleentje!  Sugarpill wil ook nog zo graag, maar ik  vind het zo duur... en kan echt niet kiezen tussen al die mooie kleurtjes. :'(


  	Leuk artikel om te lezen! Ik heb er zelf gelukkig nog nooit last van gehad dat iemand dacht dat is me verschool achter mijn make up. Ik heb het alleen gehoord als ze iets niet mooi vonden, maar ook als ze het wel mooi vinden.
  	Ik vind Sugarpill juist meevallen, maar als je veel wilt kopen, dan wordt het uiteraard ook duur Het Heart Breaker palette is mijn favoriet.


----------



## Gatton (Apr 17, 2013)

Ik zag dat ze op de IMATS alle 3 de palettes in één verkochten... kwijl............


----------



## Pinkdollface (Apr 17, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Ik zag dat ze op de IMATS alle 3 de palettes in één verkochten... kwijl............


  	Ow dat klink inderdaad mooi!


----------



## Ladyhawke (Apr 20, 2013)

Hoe gaat het met jullie ladies? Lekker aan het genieten van het mooie weertje? MAC heeft me tóch de goede kleur opgestuurd dus nu heb ik Def Def dubbel! En terugsturen naar MAC kost geld... Dus ga m maar proberen te verkopen op marktplaats. Tenzij een van jullie hem wilt hebben? Ik verkoop m gewoon voor de normale prijs. Ik weet trouwens niet of ik dit mag in dit topic maar ik kan nog niet in dat 'verkooptopic'.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Apr 20, 2013)

En ben ik van de week helemaal voor niks naar de pro store geweest in Amsterdam haha! Maarja ik ben er wel heel blij mee


----------



## Pinkdollface (Apr 21, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Hoe gaat het met jullie ladies? Lekker aan het genieten van het mooie weertje? MAC heeft me tóch de goede kleur opgestuurd dus nu heb ik Def Def dubbel! En terugsturen naar MAC kost geld... Dus ga m maar proberen te verkopen op marktplaats. Tenzij een van jullie hem wilt hebben? Ik verkoop m gewoon voor de normale prijs. Ik weet trouwens niet of ik dit mag in dit topic maar ik kan nog niet in dat 'verkooptopic'.


 Ik heb een BU besteld van def def. Ik krijg hem hopelijk morgen. Als blijkt dat ze me de verkeerde hebben gestuurd neem ik hem graag van je over.


----------



## Gatton (Apr 22, 2013)

Ahhh bijna de cursus! Zaterdag! Ben superzenuwachtig eigenlijk, allemaal mensen die ik niet ken en straks ben ik eigenlijk heel slecht in make-up ofzo haha... mweup.

	Ga denk ik alle lipsticks van de Fashion Sets halen, behalve Ablaze. Heb bij de H&M lipsticks gehaald, een lichtroze (fan! <3) en een roze met peachy tonen, maar gatver. Peach staat me ècht niet. Ablaze gaat hem dus ook niet worden.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Apr 22, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Ga denk ik alle lipsticks van de Fashion Sets halen, behalve Ablaze. Heb bij de H&M lipsticks gehaald, een lichtroze (fan! <3) en een roze met peachy tonen, maar gatver. Peach staat me ècht niet. Ablaze gaat hem dus ook niet worden.


  	Veel plezier bij de cursus! Wat houdt die cursus precies in?

  	Ik ga denk ik de lipstick Ablaze en Embrace me halen, paarse lipstick zal ik eigenlijk nooit dragen dus dat vind ik zonde en koele tinten zoals Silly vind ik mij niet goed staan. Ik houd meer van warmere kleuren. Ik denk dat ik ook de lipliners erbij ga halen   Het liefst koop ik ze op de webshop dus beter komt deze collectie online!!

	Hebben jullie nog meer lijstjes van de dingen die jullie gaan halen voor de komende collecties? En weten jullie wanneer deze naar NL komen (óf ze uberhaupt wel naar NL komen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Pinkdollface (Apr 22, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Hebben jullie nog meer lijstjes van de dingen die jullie gaan halen voor de komende collecties? En weten jullie wanneer deze naar NL komen (óf ze uberhaupt wel naar NL komen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Het kan zijn dat Temperature Rising de eerste of tweede week van mei al komt, maar de update voor de MUA's bij mijn counter is deze week, dus daarna weten ze het pas zeker. All About Orange zal denk ik begin juni komen, maar alleen online of alleen in de pro store. Tropical Taboo zal begin juli komen en ik kan me niet voorstellen dat die niet overal uitkomt.


----------



## Gatton (Apr 22, 2013)

Ze zitten vaak heel dicht bij mijn eigen lipkleur, maar iets oranje-achtiger, en het staat niet mooi bij mijn huidskleur ofzo... echt nasty, haha


----------



## Eleentje (Apr 22, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Ik zag dat ze op de IMATS alle 3 de palettes in één verkochten... kwijl............











  Ik wacht nog steeds op de release van Sparkle Baby palette *zucht*

  	Weten we of Nudes & Metallics naar NL komen? In de VS is het echt een gekkenhuis met deze pro-only release. 
  	Ik heb eigenlijk alleen in Bare Minimum en Crimson Tryst interesse, maar laat het gewoon zitten, als het voor ons nog moeilijker gemaakt zal worden...


----------



## Pinkdollface (Apr 22, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Ik zag dat ze op de IMATS alle 3 de palettes in één verkochten... kwijl............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Ik hoop ook dat Sugarpill weer eens met nieuwe spullen uitkomt, daar gaat altijd veel tijd overheen. In het verleden heb ik een mail gehad dat er een oogschaduwbasis aan zat te komen, maar dat is nu alweer een paar jaar geleden Als het goed is komt Nudes & Metallics op 4 mei uit in de pro store en volgens beautyscene komt de collectie ook op maccosmetics.nl wat wel apart is omdat het oorspronkelijk alleen een pro release is.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Apr 23, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ik hoop ook dat Sugarpill weer eens met nieuwe spullen uitkomt, daar gaat altijd veel tijd overheen. In het verleden heb ik een mail gehad dat er een oogschaduwbasis aan zat te komen, maar dat is nu alweer een paar jaar geleden Als het goed is komt Nudes & Metallics op 4 mei uit in de pro store en volgens beautyscene komt de collectie ook op maccosmetics.nl wat wel apart is omdat het oorspronkelijk alleen een pro release is.


  	Ik ga Nudes & Metallics denk ik skippen want ik heb al zoooveel nude kleuren, ik heb alle 3 de Naked palettes van Urban Decay al en het Natural Eye palet van Too Faced. Ik wil juist meer kleur aan mijn collectie toevoegen


----------



## MACerette (Apr 23, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ik hoop ook dat Sugarpill weer eens met nieuwe spullen uitkomt, daar gaat altijd veel tijd overheen. In het verleden heb ik een mail gehad dat er een oogschaduwbasis aan zat te komen, maar dat is nu alweer een paar jaar geleden Als het goed is komt Nudes & Metallics op 4 mei uit in de pro store en volgens beautyscene komt de collectie ook op maccosmetics.nl wat wel apart is omdat het oorspronkelijk alleen een pro release is.


  	Was ED niet ook een pro only? En later alsnog op MAC nl.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Apr 23, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Was ED niet ook een pro only? En later alsnog op MAC nl.


  	Ja maar ED was geen pro exclusive in amerika en N&M is in amerika ook niet te krijgen op de gewone site, dus daarom vind ik het een beetje vreemd.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Apr 23, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Ik ga Nudes & Metallics denk ik skippen want ik heb al zoooveel nude kleuren, ik heb alle 3 de Naked palettes van Urban Decay al en het Natural Eye palet van Too Faced. Ik wil juist meer kleur aan mijn collectie toevoegen


  	Misschien dat ik wat online bestel of iets koop in de pro store wanneer ik ga voor Fashion Sets als er dan tenminste nog wat over is.


----------



## MACerette (Apr 23, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ja maar ED was geen pro exclusive in amerika en N&M is in amerika ook niet te krijgen op de gewone site, dus daarom vind ik het een beetje vreemd.








 De logica van MAC is ook erg ver te zoeken soms hoor... Geez...


----------



## Pinkdollface (Apr 23, 2013)

MACerette said:


> De logica van MAC is ook erg ver te zoeken soms hoor... Geez...


  	Haha ja, en dan staat er op beautyscene ook nog eens dat Temperature Rising op 5 mei uitkomt wat een zondag is


----------



## Ladyhawke (Apr 23, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Haha ja, en dan staat er op beautyscene ook nog eens dat Temperature Rising op 5 mei uitkomt wat een zondag is


  	En ook nog eens op een feestdag


----------



## MACerette (Apr 23, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> En ook nog eens op een feestdag


  	Dat bedoel ik.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Apr 23, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> En ook nog eens op een feestdag


  	Haha ja precies.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Apr 23, 2013)

Kut ik had een BU van Definitely Defined besteld, maar maccosmetics.nl heeft hetzelfde probleem als amerika met de EDSFs en nu heb ik Shape the Future ontvangen. Iemand anders die ik heb gesproken had Shape the Future besteld, dus misschien krijgt zij wel Definitely Defined. Als dat zo is en Mac mij niet kan helpen kan ik misschien met haar ruilen, maar ik ga toch even bellen om te vragen hoe het zit.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Apr 23, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Kut ik had een BU van Definitely Defined besteld, maar maccosmetics.nl heeft hetzelfde probleem als amerika met de EDSFs en nu heb ik Shape the Future ontvangen. Iemand anders die ik heb gesproken had Shape the Future besteld, dus misschien krijgt zij wel Definitely Defined. Als dat zo is en Mac mij niet kan helpen kan ik misschien met haar ruilen, maar ik ga toch even bellen om te vragen hoe het zit.


  	Wat vervelend! Ik heb Def Def nog liggen maar via marktplaats krijg ik wel veel reacties/biedingen maar nog geen geld overgemaat gekregen. Als ik hem vanavond nog niet heb verkocht wil je die van mij dan overkopen? Anders stuur ik mijn Def Def terug want ik heb gebeld naar mac en ik krijg de retourkosten teruggestort (en misschien nog een goedmakertje zei ze? ben benieuwd). Zijn weer lekker bezig daar bij Mac (not)


----------



## Pinkdollface (Apr 23, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Wat vervelend! Ik heb Def Def nog liggen maar via marktplaats krijg ik wel veel reacties/biedingen maar nog geen geld overgemaat gekregen. Als ik hem vanavond nog niet heb verkocht wil je die van mij dan overkopen? Anders stuur ik mijn Def Def terug want ik heb gebeld naar mac en ik krijg de retourkosten teruggestort (en misschien nog een goedmakertje zei ze? ben benieuwd). Zijn weer lekker bezig daar bij Mac (not)


  	Ik zou hem echt heel graag van je overkopen. Ik kan morgenmiddag als de studiefinanciering erop staat meteen het geld overmaken. Ik kan de kosten van de EDSF + verzend en verpakkingskosten betalen zodat jij je geld niet kwijt bent. Ik heb niets over een goedmakertje gehoord en ze beweerde gewoon dat ik de eerste was die belde dat ze de verkeerde kleur had gekregen! En het zou gewoon een menselijke fout zijn geweest en dat is het zeker niet, want met zoveel fouten moet het in het systeem zitten.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Apr 23, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ik zou hem echt heel graag van je overkopen. Ik kan morgenmiddag als de studiefinanciering erop staat meteen het geld overmaken. Ik kan de kosten van de EDSF + verzend en verpakkingskosten betalen zodat jij je geld niet kwijt bent. Ik heb niets over een goedmakertje gehoord en ze beweerde gewoon dat ik de eerste was die belde dat ze de verkeerde kleur had gekregen! En het zou gewoon een menselijke fout zijn geweest en dat is het zeker niet, want met zoveel fouten moet het in het systeem zitten.


  	Huh dat is niet waar want het meisje dat op mijn advertentie reageerde zei dat ze ook de verkeerde had gekregen en dat mac zei dat het hun fout was en dat ze het ging terugsturen. Ik had Tanya aan de lijn, ze was wel aardig en behulpzaam. Ik kan je helaas nog niks beloven omdat ik dat ene meisje al had gezegd dat ze hem mocht kopen, maar ik heb nog geen reactie terug en nog geen geld op mijn rekening... Als ik niks meer hoor laat ik je dat gelijk weten!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Apr 23, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Huh dat is niet waar want het meisje dat op mijn advertentie reageerde zei dat ze ook de verkeerde had gekregen en dat mac zei dat het hun fout was en dat ze het ging terugsturen. Ik had Tanya aan de lijn, ze was wel aardig en behulpzaam. Ik kan je helaas nog niks beloven omdat ik dat ene meisje al had gezegd dat ze hem mocht kopen, maar ik heb nog geen reactie terug en nog geen geld op mijn rekening... Als ik niks meer hoor laat ik je dat gelijk weten!


  	Wat stom dat ik een ander verhaal krijg. Ik had een vrouw met een accent aan de lijn, maar ik ben de naam al vergeten. Erg behulpzaam was ze niet. Ik moest het terugsturen en een nieuwe bestelling plaatsen. Ja haha het is natuurlijk al uitverkocht dus dat gaat niet meer en zelfs al zou ik dat doen geeft dat nog geen zekerheid, omdat ze net zo goed opnieuw de verkeerde kunnen opsturen. Ik weet misschien nog een andere persoon waar ik Def Def via kan regelen als jij die van jou al kan verkopen. Maar dan moet hij uit de UK komen en via jou zou toch makkelijker zijn en ik ben bang dat de UK hetzelfde probleem kan hebben.

  	Trouwens ik bedacht me net dat ik al eerder had vermeld dat ik Def Def van je wilde overkopen als ik de verkeerde zou krijgen, maar ik denk dat je daar overheen hebt gelezen


----------



## Ladyhawke (Apr 23, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Wat stom dat ik een ander verhaal krijg. Ik had een vrouw met een accent aan de lijn, maar ik ben de naam al vergeten. Erg behulpzaam was ze niet. Ik moest het terugsturen en een nieuwe bestelling plaatsen. Ja haha het is natuurlijk al uitverkocht dus dat gaat niet meer en zelfs al zou ik dat doen geeft dat nog geen zekerheid, omdat ze net zo goed opnieuw de verkeerde kunnen opsturen. Ik weet misschien nog een andere persoon waar ik Def Def via kan regelen als jij die van jou al kan verkopen. Maar dan moet hij uit de UK komen en via jou zou toch makkelijker zijn en ik ben bang dat de UK hetzelfde probleem kan hebben.


  	Pff er staat blijkbaar echt een ei in dat sorteercentrum! Echt een reden om voortaan liever bij Douglas/de bijenkorf te bestellen. Je weet bij MAC gewoon niet zeker of je wel het goede krijgt :S. Vind het ook zo raar dat ze bij de klantenservice gewoon NIKS weten, eigenlijk kunnen ze je met vrij weinig helpen haha. Kunnen zij misschien niks aan doen maar mac wel.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Apr 23, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Pff er staat blijkbaar echt een ei in dat sorteercentrum! Echt een reden om voortaan liever bij Douglas/de bijenkorf te bestellen. Je weet bij MAC gewoon niet zeker of je wel het goede krijgt :S. Vind het ook zo raar dat ze bij de klantenservice gewoon NIKS weten, eigenlijk kunnen ze je met vrij weinig helpen haha. Kunnen zij misschien niks aan doen maar mac wel.


  	Ik denk dat dit ook had kunnen gebeuren bij Douglas of de Bijenkorf, omdat het in amerika ook bij verschillende verkooppunten is voorgevallen. De klantenservice kent volgens mij alleen een aantal standaardantwoorden en verder proberen en weten ze niets. Ze klinken vaak heel aardig enzo en ze weten zelf ook dat het contact met de andere afdelingen slecht is, maar doe er dan wat aan. Als ze weten dat meerdere mensen de verkeerde spullen hebben gekregen, probeer dan te regelen dat er geruild wordt door iedereen de spullen terug te laten sturen en dan automatisch het goede op te sturen. Nee nu moeten we zelf maar een nieuwe bestelling plaatsen terwijl dat niet kan. Ik geloof dat ze in nederland niet alle producten vernietigen die teruggestuurd worden en dat de voorraad daarmee opnieuw aangevuld kan worden, maar dan moet je die restock maar net zien en hopen dat er niet weer hetzelfde fout gaat.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Apr 24, 2013)

Dit staat op Beautyscene.nl: "_Vanaf *vrijdag 3 mei 2013* zal MAC Riri Woo (die omschreven wordt als "matte cool red") *exclusief online* te bestellen zijn via www.maccosmetics.nl. Riri Woo zal dus *niet *te koop zijn bij alle andere MAC verkooppunten zoals de MAC (Pro) stores en de counters in De Bijenkorf en Parfumerie Douglas. We hebben uit zeer betrouwbare (MAC) bron vernomen dat er maar een zeer kleine voorraad is (we begrepen maar 250 stuks.....) en dat betekent dat je er echt snel bij moet zijn. Hou de online shop van MAC goed in de gaten rond 3 mei (ook de dagen ervoor en erna voor de zekerheid) en sla je slag? "_

  	Gaan jullie deze lipstick halen? Ik wil m!!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Apr 24, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Dit staat op Beautyscene.nl: "_Vanaf *vrijdag 3 mei 2013* zal MAC Riri Woo (die omschreven wordt als "matte cool red") *exclusief online* te bestellen zijn via www.maccosmetics.nl. Riri Woo zal dus *niet *te koop zijn bij alle andere MAC verkooppunten zoals de MAC (Pro) stores en de counters in De Bijenkorf en Parfumerie Douglas. We hebben uit zeer betrouwbare (MAC) bron vernomen dat er maar een zeer kleine voorraad is (we begrepen maar 250 stuks.....) en dat betekent dat je er echt snel bij moet zijn. Hou de online shop van MAC goed in de gaten rond 3 mei (ook de dagen ervoor en erna voor de zekerheid) en sla je slag? "_
> 
> Gaan jullie deze lipstick halen? Ik wil m!!


  	Ja die wordt van mij! Gelukkig komt hij in elke Rihanna collectie terug, dus als je hem deze keer mist heb je nog 3 kansen.


----------



## MACerette (Apr 24, 2013)

Ik ga Riri Woo en waarschijnlijk ook Talk That Talk bestellen als ik ze te pakken kan krijgen en later nog de speciale verpakkingen please...


----------



## Ladyhawke (Apr 24, 2013)

Aarggh ik word gek van mac! Had shape the future besteld maar heb def def wéér gekregen. Wat een zooitje maken ze er van. Heb die inmiddels al 3x in mn bezit gehad wat niet de bedoeling is of course. Ik wil STF!


----------



## Gatton (Apr 24, 2013)

Dafuq? Serieus?


----------



## Ladyhawke (Apr 25, 2013)

Yep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Gelukkig heb al iemand die DD met mij wilt ruilen voor STF, maar het kost wel allemaal weer meer moeite.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Apr 25, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Gelukkig kun je hem toch krijgen, maar inderdaad jammer dat het zoveel moeite kost.


----------



## Gatton (Apr 28, 2013)

Gisteren mijn cursus in Rotterdam gehad, en ik was stiekem wel een beetje teleurgesteld. De email liet het klinken alsof je echt goed zou leren contouren en highlighten, dus ik dacht extremer met behulp van vloeibare foundation of concealer. Was uiteindelijk niet zo, gewoon basics van paint pots (die bij mij niet eens blijven zitten vanwege mijn olieachtige huid), mascara, foundation, blusher, highlighter en bronzer. Tja, dat kon ik toch echt wel al...

	Uiteindelijk veel moeite gehad producten te kiezen, ben thuisgekomen met weer 2 lipsticks (haha) en de 217 kwast


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Apr 28, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Uiteindelijk veel moeite gehad producten te kiezen, ben thuisgekomen met weer 2 lipsticks (haha) en de 217 kwast


  	Wat jammer voor je! Nou moet ik wel zeggen dat als ik heel eerlijk ben had ik ook niet meer dan de basics verwacht bij een cursus van M.A.C. Om het simpele feit dat ze wel een bepaalde toegankelijkheid voor zo'n cursus moeten behouden (lees een zo groot mogelijk publiek). Als je echt iets wil leren zal je denk ik ten eerste (logica) heel veel zelf thuis moeten oefenen, falen en weer opstaan (Youtube is handig) en een opleiding tot MUA moeten volgen dan ga je wel meer de diepte in. Maar dan moet je interesse hier natuurlijk wel liggen.
  	En met lipsticks en een makeup kwast thuiskomen is echt niet verkeerd hoor! A girl can't have enough....


----------



## Gatton (Apr 29, 2013)

Waren ook zeer mooie lippensticks! :3 Impassioned en Viva Glam Nicki I... roze pareltjes!

	Weten jullie trouwens ook een donkere foundation die niet echt oranje uitvalt? NC45 hebben ze later op me geprobeerd voor contouren (zelf nog even om gevraagd later), maar ik vond hem echt oranje uitvallen op mijn huid. Grappig trouwens dat ze mij NW20 als foundation hadden bepaald, NC15 voor concealer.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Apr 29, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Weten jullie trouwens ook een donkere foundation die niet echt oranje uitvalt? NC45 hebben ze later op me geprobeerd voor contouren (zelf nog even om gevraagd later), maar ik vond hem echt oranje uitvallen op mijn huid. Grappig trouwens dat ze mij NW20 als foundation hadden bepaald, NC15 voor concealer.


  	Wat toevallig ik heb laatst Impassioned en Viva Glam Nicki 1 ook gekocht! I loooooove them


----------



## Gatton (Apr 29, 2013)

Please Me wilde ik eigenlijk ook meenemen, maar die was uitverkocht! Een andere keer dan maar. Ben wel een mooie budget lipstick verloren bij het laatste feest van het poppodium waar ik vrijwilligerswerk doe (huil)... gelukkig was hij maar €6, maar toch, moet ik hem weer opnieuw kopen!




	oeh, hebben jullie trouwens ook tips voor make-up doen bij andere mensen? Ik heb een toelating voor een grimeursopleiding volgende maand, en ben bezig met mijn portfolio, aka; vriendinnen oproepen om hun make-up te doen. Bij een aantal had ik al meteen een idee in mijn hoofd wat ik met hun hoofd wil doen, omdat ik ze wel vaak zie en denk, 'dat kan anders', maar bij sommigen heb ik géén idee. Gewoon aankloten met facecharts? (ook nooit gedaan, hehe)

	Heb overigens de Pro store net gebeld, moet woensdag weer even bellen omdat de manager er weer is, maar er is inderdaad een beperkte oplage aan Fashion sets dingetjes, en ze mocht niks opzij leggen en het personeel mocht ook niks kopen. Pfft


----------



## Ladyhawke (Apr 29, 2013)

Gatton said:


> *Heb overigens de Pro store net gebeld, moet woensdag weer even bellen omdat de manager er weer is, maar er is inderdaad een beperkte oplage aan Fashion sets dingetjes, en ze mocht niks opzij leggen en het personeel mocht ook niks kopen. Pfft*


  	Ik blijf hopen dat Fashion Sets online komt! Ik kan namelijk niet naar Amsterdam komen helaas. Fashion Sets komt zaterdag uit toch? En Riri Woo vrijdag? Kan het niet zo goed meer bijhouden haha


----------



## Pinkdollface (Apr 29, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Ik blijf hopen dat Fashion Sets online komt! Ik kan namelijk niet naar Amsterdam komen helaas. Fashion Sets komt zaterdag uit toch? En Riri Woo vrijdag? Kan het niet zo goed meer bijhouden haha


  	Nee Fashion Sets komt woensdagavond 8 mei uit tijdens een previewavond. Ik wordt eind deze week teruggebeld en dan weet ik hopelijk meer. Afgelopen vrijdag wisten ze in elk geval nog niet precies hoe het zat met die preview, maar ik kon mijn nummer achterlaten en zou teruggebeld worden.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Apr 29, 2013)

Gatton said:


> *Heb overigens de Pro store net gebeld, moet woensdag weer even bellen omdat de manager er weer is, maar er is inderdaad een beperkte oplage aan Fashion sets dingetjes, en ze mocht niks opzij leggen en het personeel mocht ook niks kopen. Pfft*








 Met je toelating tot de grimeursopleiding en veel plezier & succes!

  	Pro store en de bijenkorf in Amsterdam staan er bekent om dat ze niets voor je apart willen leggen. Dit doordat Amsterdam natuurlijk vrij veel inwoners heeft en in het verleden is geloof ik het eea misgegaan met mensen die wel dingen apart hadden laten leggen maar de producten vervolgens niet op kwamen halen. En ik moet zeggen dat ik dit wel een beetje begrijp. Alhoewel het natuurlijk jammer is voor trouwe M.A.C. fans als wijzelf zijn! Dat het personeel zelf niets zou mogen kopen weet ik niet. Ik heb namelijk ook wel vernomen dat ze vaak cursussen voor een bepaalde release krijgen en dat ze hiervoor wel het eea mogen houden en of krijgen.

  	Wat betreft een goede contour kleur (antwoord op je vorige vraag) is echter geen foundation, maar een sculpting cream en dat is coffee walnut volgens mij moet deze bij de PRO STORE nog verkrijgbaar zijn, althans ik begreep dat deze toen niet limited waren. En zelf gebruik ik veel poeders of blush zoals casino van Nars of Harmony blush van M.A.C.is niet te oranje of geel.

  	Wat betreft make-up doen bij anderen is volgens mij gewoon veel oefenen en ja ook op mensen die je niet kent (ja =eng). Dit omdat mensen die je niet zo goed kent vaak wat eerder aangeven als iets ze niet bevalt. Een vriendin wil vaak toch (hetzij goed bedoelt) wel aardig blijven En je kunt mensen natuurlijk zelf ook vragen naar welke kleuren ze graag gebruiken en je hebt natuurlijk van die kleurenschema's met welke kleuren het beste bij elkaar passen (of niet)  en wat je het beste met welke kleur ogen kunt combineren. Ook heb je bepaalde richtlijnen bij soorten gezichten en oogvormen. Ik hoop dat je hier wat aan hebt.


----------



## Kleinee (Apr 30, 2013)

Net een mailtje binnen gekregen van mac in verband met preview avond voor de fashion sets collectie! Jammer dat het in Amsterdam is  iemand van jullie die er naartoe gaat?


----------



## MissHolland (Apr 30, 2013)

Hoi, ik ben nieuw op Spectra. Las altijd al heel veel mee dus dacht dan kan ik me ook wel eens inloggen. Ben niet zo goed in Engels schrijven maar leuk dat er ook een Nederlands gedeelte is! 

  	Heb helaas een gevoelige huid en draag daarom niet heel veel oog make-up maar ik ben helemaal in love op het Bare My Soul palette! Zit er ernstig over na te denken om deze te kopen. Denken jullie dat deze ook geschikt is voor een hele lichte huid? Ik heb blauw/grijze ogen en mijn MAC kleur is NC15 maar die is eigenlijk nog iets te donker.. Weten jullie ook hoe laat Temperature Rising online komt?


----------



## Gatton (Apr 30, 2013)

Zag inderdaad net ook pas de email! Jammer genoeg is het 4 uur 's nachts, hoop niet dat het al vol zit als ik morgen bel! Dus ben wel van plan om te gaan denk ik, ja. ;p

	Net even Bare My Soul bekeken, wat een mooie kleuren! Ik ben van mening dat een huid nooit te licht of te donker is voor bepaalde tinten. En als je huiverig bent kun je nog altijd lichter aanzetten, dat doe ik ook altijd onbewust.


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 1, 2013)

Ik ben de eerste op de lijst voor de Fashion Sets preview! Ik zag vanochtend het mailtje en heb net gebeld. Het was alleen vreemd want in het mailtje stond dat ik moest bellen en de mensen van de store dachten dat je moest terugmailen om je in te schrijven. Ze hebben mijn naam en nummer nu op de lijst staan en mocht het inderdaad zo zijn dat je moet mailen dan lieten ze dat nog weten. Er werd me ook verteld dat het online zou komen te staan trouwens.

  	@MissHolland Ik ben ook NC15, misschien iets lichter, en ga ook Bare My Soul kopen. Als je de kleuren uiteindelijk toch wat intense vindt, kan je ze altijd met minder intense kleuren combineren. Er is geen tijdstip bekend wanneer de collectie online komt, maar dat is er nooit. Gelukkig heb ik tot dusver nog geen collectie midden in de nacht online zien gaan. Dus ik zou vanaf een paar dagen voor de release in de winkels de site in de gaten houden. Ik heb dan altijd een apart tabblad openstaan voor de site en die ververs ik om de zoveel tijd. Het beste kun je kijken op de site map (de link daarvoor vind je onderaan de homepage in een wit balkje) of je kan de individuele categorieën in de gaten blijven houden. Uit ervaring weet ik dat de nieuwe collecties nooit als eerste in het deel met nieuwe collecties staan wat natuurlijk een beetje stom is.


----------



## Ladyhawke (May 1, 2013)

Ik wil Bare My Soul squad ook zo graag! De kleuren komen een beetje overeen met Naked1 en Naked2 die ik allebei heb maar ik moet hem gewoon hebben haha. Die look die Temptalia ermee heeft gemaakt is ook zo mooi! Verder wil ik nog Ripe For Love blush en misschien nog Feel My Pulse lipstick. De lipglasses zien er ook mooi uit maar eigenlijk draag ik vrij weinig lipgloss


----------



## MACerette (May 1, 2013)

MissHolland.


----------



## MissHolland (May 1, 2013)

Pinkdollface, ik had die vraag eigenlijk ook al aan Debby van Beautyscene gevraagt en die zei idd ook al dat de huidskleur niet zoveel uit maakt. Ik heb wel eens met donkere oogschaduw een look proberen te maken maar dan zie ik er echt uit als een spook. En dan gebruik ik ook nog blush en bronzer. Maar ik ga hem maar gewoon kopen denk ik, hij is zo mooi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Misschien dat ik Altered Beige er ook bij koop. Wacht nog even meer swatches af. Ripe for Love is ook prachtig maar ik heb al zoveel blushers.. hmm..

  	Ladyhawk, Temptalia schrijft dat de kleuren niet op de Naked palette lijken. Iemand vroeg of dat zo was daar gaf ze dit antwoord op:
It doesn’t compare at all – Naked is mostly browns! This has a really green/blue kind of color so that alone makes it not like Naked. 

MACerette, wat heb je veel mooie make-up gekocht! Die bruine palette van MAC, welke is dat? Die vind ik ook wel heel erg mooi.


----------



## MACerette (May 1, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Pinkdollface, ik had die vraag eigenlijk ook al aan Debby van Beautyscene gevraagt en die zei idd ook al dat de huidskleur niet zoveel uit maakt. Ik heb wel eens met donkere oogschaduw een look proberen te maken maar dan zie ik er echt uit als een spook. En dan gebruik ik ook nog blush en bronzer. Maar ik ga hem maar gewoon kopen denk ik, hij is zo mooi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Rimal Dahabia van Art of the Eye. Dit is deel 1 van de haul. Ik krijg nog Nude on Board en Sundipped bronzers, Banafasiji van Art of the Eye, At Dusk, Fiery Impact, Triple Impact en een BU van definately defined, Raspberry Swirl, Robin's Egg van Iris Apfel en een backup van The Perfect Cheek van Marilyn Monroe. Vanochtend heb ik ook nog meerdere penselen van RealTechniques besteld. Wihooooo


----------



## MissHolland (May 1, 2013)

Wow gaaf!! Als ik ooit aan het werk kan (ben chronisch ziek) dan ga ik ook een keer een vette bestelling plaatsen. Heerlijk! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	Maar het Rimal Dahabia palette kan ik nergens online vinden? Of bestel jij ergens anders dan op de Nederlandse MAC site?


----------



## MACerette (May 1, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Wow gaaf!! Als ik ooit aan het werk kan (ben chronisch ziek) dan ga ik ook een keer een vette bestelling plaatsen. Heerlijk!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Als ik een grote order heb doe ik dat in de UK ivm mijn pro membership. Hier krijg ik alleen in de korting in de pro store in Amsterdam, dus als het een paar losse dingen betreft doe ik dat ook via een counter of douglas / bijenkorf / mac nl.


----------



## Ladyhawke (May 1, 2013)

Wooeeii op de website staat dat de Riri collectie eraan komt! Ben benieuwd hoelang het gaat duren


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 1, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Wooeeii op de website staat dat de Riri collectie eraan komt! Ben benieuwd hoelang het gaat duren


  	Ja ik zag het ook al, stalken!!!


----------



## Ladyhawke (May 2, 2013)

Rihanna heeft net getwitterd dat het morgen internationaal uitkomt, dus helaas nog niet vandaag. Morgen ga ik naar de Efteling dus moet ik maar de website checken als ik in de rij sta ofzo


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 2, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Rihanna heeft net getwitterd dat het morgen internationaal uitkomt, dus helaas nog niet vandaag. Morgen ga ik naar de Efteling dus moet ik maar de website checken als ik in de rij sta ofzo


  	Handig dat er zoiets bestaat als internet op je mobiel. In de UK komt hij om 11 uur uit dus ik vermoed ook zoiets voor ons. Wel stom dat wij geen specifieke tijd op de site hebben staan.


----------



## Kleinee (May 2, 2013)

de collectie fashion sets en art of the eye staan online! (heb mijn bestelling al geplaatst :$ )


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 2, 2013)

Kleinee said:


> de collectie fashion sets en art of the eye staan online! (heb mijn bestelling al geplaatst :$ )


  	Ow sorry dat ik jou geen pm gestuurd hebt. Tegenwoordig plaatsen we het niet meer op dit forum als collecties online komen (om te voorkomen dat ebayers ofzo alles opkopen). We sturen de nederlandse leden gewoon een pm als we de spullen zien.

  	Edit: Ik heb mezelf een pm gestuurd met de namen tot dusver van de nederlandse leden die ik ga pmen voor nieuwe collecties. Ik heb tot nu toe MACerette, Corally, Gatton, BuickMackane, Ladyhawke, allthingsmakeup, MissHolland en Kleinee. Missen we nog iemand?


----------



## NL5671 (May 2, 2013)

​ Ik heb net in allerijl 2 bestellingen geplaatst. Ik hoop dat ik nog wat van de Fashion Sets kan scoren. Baal als een stekker dat ik niet naar de preview kan. Ga nl. aanstaande zondag met vakantie en ben pas donderdag terug.


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 2, 2013)

NL5671 said:


> Ik heb net in allerijl 2 bestellingen geplaatst. Ik hoop dat ik nog wat van de Fashion Sets kan scoren. Baal als een stekker dat ik niet naar de preview kan. Ga nl. aanstaande zondag met vakantie en ben pas donderdag terug.


  	Hoi ben jij toevallig degene die mij in de counter in Eindhoven weleens heeft aangesproken? Ik meen me te herinneren dat dit jou naam was, maar als dat niet zo is sorry want dan klinkt dit vast heel vreemd


----------



## MissHolland (May 2, 2013)

Zag net op de UK site dat Temperature Rising colectie al online is. Beide paletten zijn al uitverkocht! Ik hoop zo dat ik Bare my Soul kan kopen. Ik vind het altijd zo spannend als je online moet kopen of je wel op tijd bent hihi.


----------



## NL5671 (May 2, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Hoi ben jij toevallig degene die mij in de counter in Eindhoven weleens heeft aangesproken? Ik meen me te herinneren dat dit jou naam was, maar als dat niet zo is sorry want dan klinkt dit vast heel vreemd


 Ja, dat klopt. Wij stonden ook samen bij de PRO store voor de In Extra Dimension collectie.


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 2, 2013)

NL5671 said:


> Ja, dat klopt. Wij stonden ook samen bij de PRO store voor de In Extra Dimension collectie.


  	Ik was bij de pro store al aan het twijfelen of jij het was haha wat stom Nou bij deze weet ik dan welke naam je hebt op specktra. Ben je zaterdag toevallig ook weer in Eindhoven voor Temperature Rising?


----------



## Kleinee (May 2, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ow sorry dat ik jou geen pm gestuurd hebt. Tegenwoordig plaatsen we het niet meer op dit forum als collecties online komen (om te voorkomen dat ebayers ofzo alles opkopen). We sturen de nederlandse leden gewoon een pm als we de spullen zien.  Edit: Ik heb mezelf een pm gestuurd met de namen tot dusver van de nederlandse leden die ik ga pmen voor nieuwe collecties. Ik heb tot nu toe MACerette, Corally, Gatton, BuickMackane, Ladyhawke, allthingsmakeup, MissHolland en Kleinee. Missen we nog iemand?


  Oei wist ik niet! Ben nog niet zo lang actief hier vandaar  maar wel goed da je het zo oplost en ik kijk uit naar de release van volgende collecties


----------



## NL5671 (May 2, 2013)

Nee, ik ga zaterdag naar Amsterdam. Daar kan ik ook langs de Bijenkorf  en de Mac Pro store. Had mijn dochtertje beloofd dat ze in de meivakantie naar de Abercrombie & Fitch winkel mocht en daar kom ik nu helaas niet meer onderuit !


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 2, 2013)

NL5671 said:


> Nee, ik ga zaterdag naar Amsterdam. Daar kan ik ook langs de Bijenkorf en de Mac Pro store. Had mijn dochtertje beloofd dat ze in de meivakantie naar de Abercrombie & Fitch winkel mocht en daar kom ik nu helaas niet meer onderuit !


  	Dat is ook wel slim, dan kan je ook kijken voor Baking Beauties en Nudes & Metallics. Veel plezier!


----------



## Gatton (May 2, 2013)

http://www.livelifegorgeous.nl/2013/05/mac-fashion-sets/ Die Heroine oogschaduw is stiekem ook best mooi. Phwoar!


	Hm, kreeg een emailtje om 3 uur 's nachts dat ze mijn pakketje hadden verzonden (wut?), ga ik de tracking gegevens bekijken, staat er dat het pakketje nog wordt geprepareerd door de verzender. :') En dat ik hem morgen tussen 12 en 14 uur krijg! Mag ook wel, ik woon in Zwolle waar Estée Lauder ook vandaan verzendt.  Ben benieuwd.


----------



## Ladyhawke (May 3, 2013)

Omg ik had riri woo in mn mandje en wilde afrekenen en toen liep die vast. Ging ik terug naar mn mandje en was die uitverkocht!! Kut man. Gelukkig komt ie nog een keer uit. Balen man


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 3, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Omg ik had riri woo in mn mandje en wilde afrekenen en toen liep die vast. Ging ik terug naar mn mandje en was die uitverkocht!! Kut man. Gelukkig komt ie nog een keer uit. Balen man


  	Dat is inderdaad balen. Ik had al extra meerdere schermen open voor het geval er één vastliep. Over een maand komt de volgende uit als het goed is.


----------



## Kleinee (May 3, 2013)

wel jammer dat het altijd zo snel uitverkocht is! benieuwd of je hem in België ook zou kunnen kopen bij de concerten van Rihanna zoals aangekondigd.


----------



## Gatton (May 3, 2013)

NikkieTutorials heeft een foto dat ze hem op heeft, wat een schitterende lippen heeft ze ook <3


----------



## Ladyhawke (May 3, 2013)

Gatton said:


>


	Ja praaaachtig. Nu ga ik nog harder huilen omdat ik hem niet heb haha. Maar alles staat haar sowieso geweldig!


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 3, 2013)

Gatton said:


>


  	Wauw! Hij is zeker anders dan Ruby Woo yes yes yes!


----------



## MissHolland (May 3, 2013)

Oeps.. dubbel post..


----------



## MissHolland (May 3, 2013)

Jeetje Riri was echt snel uitverkocht! Ik heb van de Temperature Rising al iets online gezien maar nog niet alles. Natuurlijk dat wat ik wil niet haha.

  	De Lipstick staat Nikkie prachtig maar haar staat idd alles mooi!


----------



## Gatton (May 4, 2013)

Snif. Krijg mijn pakketje toch vandaag niet. Wordt nog steeds voorbereid. :'( Het wordt maandag...


----------



## MissHolland (May 4, 2013)

Gatton, balen zeg.. Ik bestel zelf het liefs op Douglas of bij de Bijenkorf. Gaat veel sneller.


----------



## Gatton (May 4, 2013)

Ja, jammer genoeg is het een collectie die alleen op de MAC site kwam.. Op de website van de lippies is alleen Silly nog niet uitverkocht.


----------



## Corally (May 4, 2013)

Waarom ontdek ik dit topic nu pas!? Anway, na veel gedoe heb ik eindelijk Ripe For Love blush en Feel My Pulse lipstick (en Prep + prime lip) besteld op Douglas. Ik hoor het pakje dinsdag te krijgen maar ik ben dan op school en er is verder niemand thuis dus ik krijg het pakje woensdag pas. Duurt langer dan normaal maar ach, ben al blij dat ik ze te pakken heb!  ETA: Misschien levert de bezorger het dinsdag wel bij de buren af. *hoopt* Ik ga wel een briefje ophangen lol.


----------



## MissHolland (May 4, 2013)

Ik had ook veel gedonder met bestellen. Mijn adres wou niet? Zat helemaal in de stress haha.  Als het goed is geeft de postbode sowieso je paket af bij de buren als je er niet bent. Hier tenminste we. Maar je kunt voor de zekerheid een briefje op hangen hihi.


----------



## Corally (May 4, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Ik had ook veel gedonder met bestellen. Mijn adres wou niet? Zat helemaal in de stress haha.  Als het goed is geeft de postbode sowieso je paket af bij de buren als je er niet bent. Hier tenminste we. Maar je kunt voor de zekerheid een briefje op hangen hihi.


  Soms proberen ze het niet eens of dan zijn de buren waar ze het proberen niet thuis (ploegendienst) haha.  Ik had dingen in m'n mandje gedaan en toen ik wilde afreken waren ze plotseling verdwenen omdat ze waren uitverkocht! En 1,5 uur later keek ik weer even op de site en toen was alles wat ik wilde er gewoon weer.. Volgens mij was er iets niet goed gegaan met het voorraadsysteem.


----------



## Ladyhawke (May 4, 2013)

Mijn vader is al met pensioen dus bij ons is er altijd iemand thuis zo handig. Omdat hij de enige die de hele dag thuis is krijgen we ook best wel vaak pakjes van buren lol.


----------



## Corally (May 4, 2013)

De laatste tijd komen postnl pakjes standaard om half 9 's ochtends (onze straat is eerste op de bezorgroute) dus het is echt kut als wij vrij zijn en kunnen uitslapen (en niks besteld hebben) en de bezorger gaat aanbellen voor pakjes van de buren. :headbang: Selektvracht komt meestal rond 2/3 uur volgens mij, meestal zit ik dan op school (of onderweg) dus ik moet altijd even checken of ik het in ieder geval bij de 2e bezorgpoging kan aannemen.


----------



## MissHolland (May 4, 2013)

Corally, pff gelukkig dat ze er na 1,5 uur er weer op stonden! Ik moest mijn adres weer invullen bij Douglas, heb ik bij iedere bestelling weer. Terwijl ik er toch echt vaker bestel.. Je hebt dan van die witte vakjes waar je je adres in moet schrijven. Maar de straat en woonplaats waren grijs, dus ik kon er niets in schrijven.. Als ik op betalen klikte sprong hij iedere keer weer terug naar de pagina met het adres waar alle vakjes dan weer wit waren. Was echt even gestrest. Zag het al voor me dat BMS net zo snel uitverkocht was als Riri Woo. En op de Bijenkorf stond hij niet en op de MAC site staat de colectie ook nog steeds niet online. Ook automatisch mijn adres in laten vullen werkte niet. Hoe ik het voor elkaar heb gekregen weet ik niet maar ik ging overal op klikken en zomaar ineens stond mijn adres in de grijze vakjes! Pfieuw! Haha

	Zal voor je duimen dat je het paketje dinsdag hebt!

  	Ladyhawke, ik heb ook het geluk dat er altijd iemand thuis is hihi. Mijn moeder is altijd rond 9 uur de paarden aan het voeren en de postbode weet dat als de deur niet open gedaan word dat mijn moeder dan bij de paarden is. Dus dan loopt hij naar de paarden toe om het pakketje te brengen. Super postbode 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Op de DHL na.. die zijn vreselijk. Die komen alleen wanneer het hun uit komt.

  	Gatton, welke site is lippies?


----------



## Corally (May 4, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Corally, pff gelukkig dat ze er na 1,5 uur er weer op stonden! Ik moest mijn adres weer invullen bij Douglas, heb ik bij iedere bestelling weer. Terwijl ik er toch echt vaker bestel.. Je hebt dan van die witte vakjes waar je je adres in moet schrijven. Maar de straat en woonplaats waren grijs, dus ik kon er niets in schrijven.. Als ik op betalen klikte sprong hij iedere keer weer terug naar de pagina met het adres waar alle vakjes dan weer wit waren. Was echt even gestrest. Zag het al voor me dat BMS net zo snel uitverkocht was als Riri Woo. En op de Bijenkorf stond hij niet en op de MAC site staat de colectie ook nog steeds niet online. Ook automatisch mijn adres in laten vullen werkte niet. Hoe ik het voor elkaar heb gekregen weet ik niet maar ik ging overal op klikken en zomaar ineens stond mijn adres in de grijze vakjes! Pfieuw! Haha   Zal voor je duimen dat je het paketje dinsdag hebt!  Ladyhawke, ik heb ook het geluk dat er altijd iemand thuis is hihi. Mijn moeder is altijd rond 9 uur de paarden aan het voeren en de postbode weet dat als de deur niet open gedaan word dat mijn moeder dan bij de paarden is. Dus dan loopt hij naar de paarden toe om het pakketje te brengen. Super postbode
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ja zeker een geluk! En wat een gedoe met je adres! ik heb dat ook soms met mijn adres bij Douglas.. dan krijg ik de melding dat het geen geldig adres is ofzo terwijl het telkens hetzelfde adres is lol.


----------



## Gatton (May 4, 2013)

Euh, ik bedoelde "op de websites zijn van de lippies"...  dus de lipsticks. Alleen Silly niet uitverkocht, terwijl ik die supermooi op Pinkdollface vond staan. Echt een enabler, zij.  Al ben ik nog niet uit over Ablaze. Denk dat ik skip.


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 5, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ja zeker een geluk! En wat een gedoe met je adres! ik heb dat ook soms met mijn adres bij Douglas.. dan krijg ik de melding dat het geen geldig adres is ofzo terwijl het telkens hetzelfde adres is lol.


  	Hebben jullie ook een account gecreëerd voor de douglas site? Ik hoef alleen maar mijn email en wachtwoord te geven en dan heeft hij meteen de juiste verzendgegevens te pakken. Ik kan dan meteen door naar het betalen en heb nooit ergens problemen mee.


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 5, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Euh, ik bedoelde "op de websites zijn van de lippies"...  dus de lipsticks. Alleen Silly niet uitverkocht, terwijl ik die supermooi op Pinkdollface vond staan. Echt een enabler, zij.  Al ben ik nog niet uit over Ablaze. Denk dat ik skip.


  	Haha dankje en sorry ik hou van enablen Er komt nog meer enabling aan in het Temperature Rising thread wanneer ik ben bijgelezen, dus je bent gewaarschuwd Ik sta er van te kijken dat alle glosses van Fashion Sets al zijn uitverkocht en nog geen van de lipliners. Weet je zeker dat je Ablaze niet wil proberen? Hij is echt niet zo oranje als je zou verwachten.


----------



## MACerette (May 5, 2013)

Ablaze is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Ik vraag me trouwens af of de lippies nu wel of niet permanent worden


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 5, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ablaze is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Ja Ablaze is geweldig!
  	Ik geloof er niks van. Als ze in de vaste collectie kwamen hadden we daar alvast meer over gehoord via betrouwbaardere bronnen dan een Macy's MUA.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (May 5, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ablaze is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Mijn zusje is dus ook helemaal weg van Alblaze (zij kan het ook hebben). Helaas staat oranje mij dus echt NIET! Ik moet het toch echt van de rood met blauwe ondertoon hebben. Of iets ala cherry/bordeaux. Al moet ik wel zeggen af en toe is het gewoon fijn dat iets je gewoon niet staat dat scheelt weer in de portomonee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

  	Even iets heel anders nav de foto van Nikkie. Inderdaad ze kan riri woo meer dan goed hebben. Maar wat vinden jullie over het algemeen van Nederlandse bloggers? Ik kijk eigenlijk alleen nog maar naar beautyscene voor de mac releases en ze doet dit met hier en daar een nuance goed! Vroeger keek ik veel meer nederlandse blogs, maar al gauw kwam ik er achter dat het soms wel erg gaat om wie het meeste gratis krijgt. Waar ik vandaan kom noemen ze dit pochen (al ontkennen bloggers dit natuurlijk). En je alleen postieve comments achter mag laten anders is een nederlandse blogger snel geraakt. Los van het feit dat er ook mensen zijn die beter geen toegang tot het internet zouden moeten krijgen de zogenaamde randdeb*****. Ik zeg altijd eerlijkheid met een beetje tact moet kunnen.


----------



## MACerette (May 5, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ja Ablaze is geweldig!
> Ik geloof er niks van. Als ze in de vaste collectie kwamen hadden we daar alvast meer over gehoord via betrouwbaardere bronnen dan een Macy's MUA.


  	Ik zou er ook geen geld op inzetten...


----------



## Corally (May 5, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Ja zeker een geluk! En wat een gedoe met je adres! ik heb dat ook soms met mijn adres bij Douglas.. dan krijg ik de melding dat het geen geldig adres is ofzo terwijl het telkens hetzelfde adres is lol.
> ...


 Ik heb allang een account en mijn verzendegegevens staan er ook altijd bij het afrekenen maar soms geeft hij die melding. Ik snap het ook niet lol.


----------



## Corally (May 5, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> MACerette said:
> 
> 
> > Ablaze is
> ...


 Ik ook niet. Misschien dat Heroine l/s wel na veel repromoten in de vaste collectie komt maar de rest denk niet.


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 5, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ik heb allang een account en mijn verzendegegevens staan er ook altijd bij het afrekenen maar soms geeft hij die melding. Ik snap het ook niet lol.


  	Dat is raar, dan weet ik het ook niet


----------



## MACerette (May 5, 2013)

Ik heb dat ook wel eens, dan sputtert hij over mijn postcode. Dan delete ik die en vul ik hem opnieuw in en dan is alles weer ok.


----------



## Corally (May 5, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ik heb dat ook wel eens, dan sputtert hij over mijn postcode. Dan delete ik die en vul ik hem opnieuw in en dan is alles weer ok.


 Ja dit heb ik dus. Het is inderdaad makkelijk op te lossen. Ik heb die melding al een tijdje niet gehad dus misschien hebben ze er iets aan gedaan.


----------



## Ladyhawke (May 5, 2013)

Misschien een domme vraag maar hoe werkt dat Back to Mac programma? Is dat ook in Nederland? Op elk doosje waar B2M op staat bewaar ik, voor het geval dat. Weet alleen niet hoe het werkt haha.


----------



## MACerette (May 5, 2013)

Nope, in de Benelux wordt daar niet aan gedaan. Wel in Duitsland en UK. Per land verschillend, maar in de UK en Duitsland geldt voor elke 6 lege verpakkingen (dus lege flessen / tubes foundation / lipstick / poeder / mascara etc) mag je 1 l/s uitkiezen. Hier geldt dat die wel van de permanente lijn moet zijn. In de US kunnen ze ook B2M voor e/s, l/g en LE's.


----------



## MissHolland (May 5, 2013)

Pinkdolllface, ik heb al heel lang een acount op de Douglas site. Snap dus ook niet waarom ik mijn adres weer in moest vullen. Gebeurt daar vaker. Normaal vult hij je adres automatsch in. Kon ik nu ook op klikken maar hij deed het niet. In die grijze balkjes kwam niets in te staan. Dus ik ging overal op klikken met de muis en op het toetsenbord en zomaar ineens stond mijn adres er. Ik was al zeker 10 minuten bezig geweest en zag de colectie al aan mijn neus voorbij gaan haha.  Mooie swatches heb je gemaakt! Kan niet wachten tot mijn bestelling hier is!   Vraagje, welke kleuren kan ik het best gebruiken om mijn oogschaduw te blenden? Er zit hier geen MAC counter en ben een dummie kwa oog makeup. Het liefst een kleur die ik ook voor het wenkbrauwbot kan gebruiken. Mijn MAC kleur is NC15 maar die is nog net ietsje te donker.


----------



## MACerette (May 5, 2013)

Blanc Type


----------



## MissHolland (May 5, 2013)

Thanks! Ga ik die er zo nog bij bestellen.  Over Nederlandse blogs.. ik lees ze wel graag maar kijk er vooral op voor swatches. Waar ik me vooral aan erger is de veel te donkere foundation die somige bloggers gebruiken en er dan ook nog bij vertellen dat die foundation een perfecte match is. Vreselijk haha. Beautyscene, Nikkie en LLG zijn mijn favoriet. Vooral Nikkie en LLG zijn handig omdat ze de zelfde MAC kleur hebben.


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 5, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Vraagje, welke kleuren kan ik het best gebruiken om mijn oogschaduw te blenden? Er zit hier geen MAC counter en ben een dummie kwa oog makeup. Het liefst een kleur die ik ook voor het wenkbrauwbot kan gebruiken. Mijn MAC kleur is NC15 maar die is nog net ietsje te donker.


  	Ik ben blij dat het uiteindelijk toch goed kwam en je niets ben misgelopen.
  	Dankje, ik ben echt heel blij met alles!
  	Ik denk ook Blanc Type, die is iets lichter dan mijn huid. Ik zou als je een eerste highlightkleur aanschaft in elk geval een matte kiezen. Wat je ook kan proberen is een gezichtspoeder te gebruiken in jou huidskleur.


----------



## MACerette (May 5, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ik heb in Selfridges London ook kunnen B2Men voor LE lipsticks (Apres Chic). Eerst dat de MUA die me hielp dat dat niet mocht, maar een collega zei dat alleen LE in speciale verpakking niet mocht. In Duitsland geld inderdaad alleen permanente lipsticks.
> Ik ben blij dat het uiteindelijk toch goed kwam en je niets ben misgelopen.


  	Dat zou best kunnen. Ik heb meerdere malen pakjes opgestuurd naar UK met lege verpakkingen. Voorheen had ik een contactpersoon die mij kende ik kon ik ook LE kiezen. Dat was echt een schat. Helaas is zij geëmigreerd naar Australië en kan en mag ineens vanalles niet meer. MAC is niet heel sterk in hun informatievoorziening want per land en vaak per winkel gelden andere regels. Het enige wat vaststaat is dat hier in de Benelux niet aan B2M gedaan wordt. Dat moet veranderen...


----------



## MACerette (May 5, 2013)

Blanc Type is trouwens ideaal. Ik ben aan mijn 2e pan bezig en daar zit al een klein dipje in. Ik pak overwegend Blanc Type of Shroom als ik iets subtiel glanzends wil. Die is wel niet geschikt om de oogschaduw aan de zijkant uit te blenden. Er zijn nog een paar goede kleuren, maar als ik er 1 zou kiezen van het Blanc Type en als close second Shroom.


----------



## Ladyhawke (May 5, 2013)

Ik volg de grootste nederlandse beautyblog op bloglovin, en ik check bloglovin iedere morgen, maar ik moet zeggen dat ik steeds vaker op 'mark as read' klik. Vind de blogs niet meer vernieuwend en een beetje saai worden. Ik lees inderdaad alleen nog maar voor nieuwe (MAC) collecties en swatches en soms een look. Valt me ook op dat er bijna nooit meer ooglooks worden gepost, of alleen maar saaie looks met bruintinten die we al 100x hebben gezien.  Het kan ook zijn dat ik ze niet meer interessant vind omdat ik nu wel zo'n beetje de basis van make-up wel ken. Hoef geen tutorial meer te zien hoe je eyeliner aanbrengt . Ik probeer meer Duitse blogs te lezen, omdat ik graag Duits wil leren.


----------



## MissHolland (May 5, 2013)

Type Blanc lijkt me een mooie kleur. Ik denk dat ik even tot de 24ste wacht tot ik weer wat meer geld heb en dan een losse oogschaduw koop met een pro palette. En dan nog een mooie nude kleur erbij koop. Wat zijn aanraders? Wil iig Patina en Omega proberen te depoten (of hoe je dat maar schijft) Dus dan kan er nog een kleur bij. Is Wedge wat? Dan heb ik een mooi basis palette.

  	Pinkdollface, bedankt voor de tip! Ik ga eens kijken of ik met gezichtspoeder het ook mooi kan blenden.


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 5, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Blanc Type is trouwens ideaal. Ik ben aan mijn 2e pan bezig en daar zit al een klein dipje in. Ik pak overwegend Blanc Type of Shroom als ik iets subtiel glanzends wil. Die is wel niet geschikt om de oogschaduw aan de zijkant uit te blenden. Er zijn nog een paar goede kleuren, maar als ik er 1 zou kiezen van het Blanc Type en als close second Shroom.


  	Ik ben ook aan mijn 2e Blanc Type pan bezig en zie ook al een klein dipje! Maar ik heb nog niet zo lang terug Vanilla ontdekt, dus ik gebruik Blanc Type niet meer dagelijks zoals eerst. Ik vind Vanilla fijn als ik een hele subtiele glans wil.


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 5, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Type Blanc lijkt me een mooie kleur. Ik denk dat ik even tot de 24ste wacht tot ik weer wat meer geld heb en dan een losse oogschaduw koop met een pro palette. En dan nog een mooie nude kleur erbij koop. Wat zijn aanraders? Wil iig Patina en Omega proberen te depoten (of hoe je dat maar schijft) Dus dan kan er nog een kleur bij. Is Wedge wat? Dan heb ik een mooi basis palette.
> 
> Pinkdollface, bedankt voor de tip! Ik ga eens kijken of ik met gezichtspoeder het ook mooi kan blenden.


  	Wil je alleen echte nude oogschaduws of ook wat donkerbruine? Naked Lunch en All That Glitters zijn net als Patina heel mooi op het ooglid. Patina is de donkerste en soms ook mooi in de crease. Wedge is net wat donkerder en warmer dan Omega en inderdaad een hele goede keuze. Verder Satin Taupe en als je iets met een wat goud wil Woodwinked. Voor donkerbruine heb ik Espresso en Brown Down, Espresso is koeler en Brown Down warmer. Andere mensen hebben misschien andere voorkeuren, maar dit zijn een aantal kleuren die ik zelf heb en graag gebruik.

  	Die tip heb ik wel vaker ergens gelezen/gehoord, maar eigenlijk doe ik dat zelf nooit Het klinkt wel heel logisch, want de highlight kleur die je zoekt, is in feite ook een poeder die dicht bij jou huidskleur ligt. Ik hoop dat het werkt voor je.


----------



## MACerette (May 5, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ik ben ook aan mijn 2e Blanc Type pan bezig en zie ook al een klein dipje! Maar ik heb nog niet zo lang terug Vanilla ontdekt, dus ik gebruik Blanc Type niet meer dagelijks zoals eerst. Ik vind Vanilla fijn als ik een hele subtiele glans wil.


  	Vanilla is inderdaad een van die andere geschikte kleuren die ik bedoel. Dat is ook een algemeen bruikbare kleur, ongeacht je huidskleur.


----------



## MissHolland (May 5, 2013)

Het liefst alleen nude kleuren die wat minder opvallend en mat zijn. Ik heb echt heel weinig oogschaduw dus als ik wat draag vind ik al snel heftig lijken. De oogschaduws die ik van MAC heb zijn Patina, Omega (die heb ik nog niet als oogschaduw gebruikt, gebruik ik voor mijn wenkbrauwen) en Brill. En het Sleek Storm palette. En zometeen dus BMS
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Dus ik denk dat een matte er wel mooi is om bij te hebben omdat in de rest eigenlijk overal shimmer in zit. En het Sleek palette ben ik niet zo weg van want het blend een stuk minder fijn dan MAC. Maar dat kan ook komen omdat ik nog een dummie ben en er wat handigheid in moet krijgen. Welke kleur zou mooi bij Patina passen als ik die in de crease gebruik? 

  	Hier is een foto waar ik meer dan 1 oogschaduw draag, pas de 3e keer dat ik meer dan alleen Patina draag. Het is alleen niet zo'n duidelijke foto omdat de kleuren anders dan in het echt lijken. Ik heb aan de buitenkant en in de crease de groene kleur uit het Sleek palette. Dus als jullie tips hebben hoor ik het graag.


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 5, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Het liefst alleen nude kleuren die wat minder opvallend en mat zijn. Ik heb echt heel weinig oogschaduw dus als ik wat draag vind ik al snel heftig lijken. De oogschaduws die ik van MAC heb zijn Patina, Omega (die heb ik nog niet als oogschaduw gebruikt, gebruik ik voor mijn wenkbrauwen) en Brill. En het Sleek Storm palette. En zometeen dus BMS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Die look is mooi! Volgens mij heb ik bij Patina zelfs Omega gebruikt in the crease, maar Wedge is ook en goede en één van de donkerbruine kleuren die ik eerder genoemd heb zou je kunnen gebruiken om de buitenste ooghoek iets meer diepte te geven. Waarschijnlijk zal Espresso het beste bij je passen als donkerbruine oogschaduw. Ik heb zo'n idee dat je liever een iets koelere kleur draagt, klopt dat? Bij Mac's neutrale oogschaduws kan je niet zo heel snel een verkeerde keuze maken. Ze zijn allemaal prima qua textuur. Misschien dat je de lustre finish beter kan vermijden, maar verder zit het wel goed. Ik heb zelf het Acid palette van Sleek en daar zitten ook een paar draagbare kleuren in, maar ik ben ook niet zo'n fan van de textuur. Ik merk echt wel dat een iets duurdere oogschaduw zoals die van Mac veel fijner werkt tenminste voor mij.


----------



## MissHolland (May 5, 2013)

Zal er morgen even op los googlen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Kwa oogschaduw eigenlijk alleen koel nu idd. Maar kwa blush vind ik warme kleuren ook wel heel mooi. Eigenlijk zit ik tussen NC en NW in dus kan best veel dragen kwa kleur. Ik mix mijn NC15 altijd met MaxFactor face finity die een roze ondertoon heeft. Dan krijg ik bijna de perfecte kleur (hij is nog ietsje te donker maar ik draag toch altijd een shawl dus het valt eigenlijk niet op)

  	Heb nog een vraag.. Wat voor oog makeup reiniger gebruiken jullie? Ik zoek er een voor de gevoelige ogen.


----------



## Gatton (May 5, 2013)

Pfff, ben echt zo'n gretig kind dat meteen alle Sinterklaascadeautjes open wil scheuren, alleen heb ik ze nog niet binnen, haha. De MAC website zegt dat mijn pakketje verzonden is, maar op PostNL staat dat het pakketje nog voorbereid wordt door MAC... heerlijke communicatie met elkaar hebben al die bedrijven, je kunt er superchagrijnig van worden.


----------



## Ladyhawke (May 6, 2013)

Ik had 2 weken terug een klacht ingediend bij MAC omdat ze de verkeerde artikelen hadden geleverd van de ED collectie en nu krijg ik een mail dat ik voor 25 euro iets mag uitzoeken als goedmakertje


----------



## Corally (May 6, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Ik had 2 weken terug een klacht ingediend bij MAC omdat ze de verkeerde artikelen hadden geleverd van de ED collectie en nu krijg ik een mail dat ik voor 25 euro iets mag uitzoeken als goedmakertje :yahoo:


 Ah super! Kreeg je eerst wel je geld terug omdat je de verkeerde dingen had ontvangen of  heb je dat niet gekregen en krijg je daarom het goedmakertje? Zoiets mogen ze trouwens ook wel eens doen voor PDF, die heeft altijd problemen bij MAC online.  Echt raar, ik had dus eerst een bestelling geplaatst bij Douglas voor TR goodies en zo'n 3 kwartier later een bestelling voor p+p lip... en ik heb net een mail ontvangen dat m'n p+p lip bestelling is verstuurd, je zou toch verwachten dat ze bestellingen op volgorde afhandelen lol.


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 6, 2013)

Corally said:


> Echt raar, ik had dus eerst een bestelling geplaatst bij Douglas voor TR goodies en zo'n 3 kwartier later een bestelling voor p+p lip... en ik heb net een mail ontvangen dat m'n p+p lip bestelling is verstuurd, je zou toch verwachten dat ze bestellingen op volgorde afhandelen lol.


  	Het gaat steeds beter tussen mij en Mac online Ik had ook de verkeerde EDSF ontvangen en daarover gebeld, maar de vrouw die ik had gesproken was vorige week op vakantie ofzo tenminste dat werd me verteld toen ik afgelopen weekend terugbelde. Ik heb vanochtend nog gemaild, dus hopelijk wordt er iets geregeld. Die vrouw die ik als eerste sprak ging kijken of ik mijn geld terug kon krijgen en het product evengoed mocht houden, omdat het anders toch vernietigd zou worden. Hopelijk lukt dat.


----------



## Corally (May 6, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Ah super! Kreeg je eerst wel je geld terug omdat je de verkeerde dingen had ontvangen of heb je dat niet gekregen en krijg je daarom het goedmakertje? Zoiets mogen ze trouwens ook wel eens doen voor PDF, die heeft altijd problemen bij MAC online.   Echt raar, ik had dus eerst een bestelling geplaatst bij Douglas voor TR goodies en zo'n 3 kwartier later een bestelling voor p+p lip... en ik heb net een mail ontvangen dat m'n p+p lip bestelling is verstuurd, je zou toch verwachten dat ze bestellingen op volgorde afhandelen lol.
> ...


  Haha mooi.  Ik hoop het voor je!


----------



## Ladyhawke (May 6, 2013)

Corally said:


> Echt raar, ik had dus eerst een bestelling geplaatst bij Douglas voor TR goodies en zo'n 3 kwartier later een bestelling voor p+p lip... en ik heb net een mail ontvangen dat m'n p+p lip bestelling is verstuurd, je zou toch verwachten dat ze bestellingen op volgorde afhandelen lol.


  	Nee ik heb uiteindelijk de produten gehouden en onderling verkocht en geruild . Ik kon wel mijn geld terugkrijgen + kosten van het terugsturen als ik het terug stuurde. Ik heb trouwens Lady Danger lipstick gekozen  Wilde ik al zolang hebben.

  	Mijn douglas bestelling van TR is ook nog niet verzonden en ik heb zaterdag besteld. Beter wordt het vandaag verzonden want hun beleid is dat je het morgen dan zou krjigen haha.


----------



## Ladyhawke (May 6, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Het gaat steeds beter tussen mij en Mac online Ik had ook de verkeerde EDSF ontvangen en daarover gebeld, maar de vrouw die ik had gesproken was vorige week op vakantie ofzo tenminste dat werd me verteld toen ik afgelopen weekend terugbelde. Ik heb vanochtend nog gemaild, dus hopelijk wordt er iets geregeld. Die vrouw die ik als eerste sprak ging kijken of ik mijn geld terug kon krijgen en het product evengoed mocht houden, omdat het anders toch vernietigd zou worden. Hopelijk lukt dat.


  	Oke hopelijk krijg je je geld terug of ook een bedrag om te besteden! Zou wel eerlijk zijn. Bij mij hebben ze niks gezegd over dat ik de producten mag houden en dat ik mijn geld terug zou krijgen maar hier ben ik ook wel blij mee haha.


----------



## Corally (May 6, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Ah super! Kreeg je eerst wel je geld terug omdat je de verkeerde dingen had ontvangen of heb je dat niet gekregen en krijg je daarom het goedmakertje? Zoiets mogen ze trouwens ook wel eens doen voor PDF, die heeft altijd problemen bij MAC online.   Echt raar, ik had dus eerst een bestelling geplaatst bij Douglas voor TR goodies en zo'n 3 kwartier later een bestelling voor p+p lip... en ik heb net een mail ontvangen dat m'n p+p lip bestelling is verstuurd, je zou toch verwachten dat ze bestellingen op volgorde afhandelen lol.
> ...


  Het zal vast wel vandaag worden verzonden maar ik vind het gewoon raar dat m'n 2e bestelling eerder verzonden is.


----------



## MACerette (May 6, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Nee ik heb uiteindelijk de produten gehouden en onderling verkocht en geruild . Ik kon wel mijn geld terugkrijgen + kosten van het terugsturen als ik het terug stuurde. Ik heb trouwens *Lady Danger *lipstick gekozen  Wilde ik al zolang hebben.
> 
> Mijn douglas bestelling van TR is ook nog niet verzonden en ik heb zaterdag besteld. Beter wordt het vandaag verzonden want hun beleid is dat je het morgen dan zou krjigen haha.


  	Goede keus


----------



## MACerette (May 6, 2013)

Corally said:


> Het zal vast wel vandaag worden verzonden maar ik vind het gewoon raar dat m'n 2e bestelling eerder verzonden is.


  	Dat heb ik ook eens gehad volgens mij. Ik weet niet meer zeker, maar volgens mij met MM


----------



## Corally (May 6, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Het zal vast wel vandaag worden verzonden maar ik vind het gewoon raar dat m'n 2e bestelling eerder verzonden is.
> ...


  Haha. Hij is verzonden hoor!


----------



## MACerette (May 6, 2013)

Corally said:


> Haha. Hij is verzonden hoor!


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 6, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Oke hopelijk krijg je je geld terug of ook een bedrag om te besteden! Zou wel eerlijk zijn. Bij mij hebben ze niks gezegd over dat ik de producten mag houden en dat ik mijn geld terug zou krijgen maar hier ben ik ook wel blij mee haha.


  	Ik heb het zelf voorzichtig voorgesteld Ik begon met vragen of de producten vernietigd werden en liet toen merken dat ik dat jammer vond. Dat was ze wel met me eens dus toen dacht ik nou kan ik het wel proberen te vragen. Een bedrag om te besteden is ook heel fijn. Lady Danger was een goede keuze. Die heb ik ook pas geleden gekocht en ik ben er heel blij mee. Maar nu heb je dus nog een paar euro over ofzo. Kan je die dan later nog besteden?


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 6, 2013)

Ow en trouwens mijn Riri Woo en die van MACerette zijn verzonden. Ik had een tweede bestelling voor MACerette geplaatst en die gaat direct naar haar huis. Vreemd genoeg kreeg ik de email met track&trace code voor MACerette's Riri Woo een minuut eerder dan de mijne, dus Corally dat gebeurd niet alleen bij Douglas. Waarschijnlijk lagen ze wel rond dezelfde tijd klaar, maar is het sturen van de mailtjes een beetje willekeurig qua volgorde. Hoe dan ook Riri Woo komt eraan en ik ben zo blij!


----------



## MACerette (May 6, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ow en trouwens mijn Riri Woo en die van MACerette zijn verzonden. Ik had een tweede bestelling voor MACerette geplaatst en die gaat direct naar haar huis. Vreemd genoeg kreeg ik de email met track&trace code voor MACerette's Riri Woo een minuut eerder dan de mijne, dus Corally dat gebeurd niet alleen bij Douglas. Waarschijnlijk lagen ze wel rond dezelfde tijd klaar, maar is het sturen van de mailtjes een beetje willekeurig qua volgorde. Hoe dan ook Riri Woo komt eraan en ik ben zo blij!


  	* doet de happy dance


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 6, 2013)

MACerette said:


> * doet de happy dance


----------



## MACerette (May 6, 2013)

Heupstoot pdf!  Pow!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Ik krijg net mijn At Dusk binnen van een cp. Mooi hoor!


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 6, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Heupstoot pdf!  Pow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...







  	Woohoo fijn dat je die alvast binnen hebt!


----------



## MACerette (May 6, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Woohoo fijn dat je die alvast binnen hebt!


  	Wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!! Nu nog Riri, de BU's van Fashion Sets, Fiery Impact, TPC BU, Raspberry Swirl en Robin's Egg en dan ben ik compleet denk ik...


----------



## Ladyhawke (May 6, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ik heb het zelf voorzichtig voorgesteld Ik begon met vragen of de producten vernietigd werden en liet toen merken dat ik dat jammer vond. Dat was ze wel met me eens dus toen dacht ik nou kan ik het wel proberen te vragen. Een bedrag om te besteden is ook heel fijn. Lady Danger was een goede keuze. Die heb ik ook pas geleden gekocht en ik ben er heel blij mee. Maar nu heb je dus nog een paar euro over ofzo. Kan je die dan later nog besteden?


  	Geen idee, in de email stond tot maximaal 25 euro. Ik wilde een lipstick en voor 6 euro kon ik niet echt iets vinden op de website haha dus heb ik het maar hierbij gelaten. Welke lipliner gebruik jij voor Lady Danger als ik vragen mag?

  	Misschien een domme vraag maar wat is 'cp'?


----------



## MACerette (May 6, 2013)

Slijper kan ook nog...


----------



## cindyrella (May 6, 2013)

Hoi hoi, wat leuk dat er hier een aparte thread is waar je in het Nederlands kan babbelen. Ik ben een tijdje "uit de MAC" geweest in verband met de geboorte van mijn drie kindjes, maar nu de oudste inmiddels naar school gaat, kan ik mijn oude hobby weer oppakken. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Heb afgelopen week voor de eerste keer de webesite van MAC gestalkt voor Riri Woo. Wat bizar, zo snel uitverkocht!! Ben heel blij dat het gelukt is.
  	Ik zag dat TS al wel bij Douglas en de Bijenkorf online is, maar nog niet bij de officiele site. Is dat normaal?? Ik twijfel nl. nog steeds over het Bare My Soul quad, vnl. omdat het helemaal mijn kleuren zijn en 'ie zo snel uitverkocht was. Maar ik heb al een heleboel dupes waarschijnlijk. Ik heb beide Naked palettes van Urban decay al, plus nog allerlei neutrals en groentjes, dus ik zit wel goed. Maar dat quad is zoooooo pretty...
  	Vertel me alsjeblieft dat ik het niet nodig heb?
  	Ik zou hier natuurlijk gewoon moeten wegblijven, haha


----------



## Corally (May 6, 2013)

cindyrella said:


> Hoi hoi, wat leuk dat er hier een aparte thread is waar je in het Nederlands kan babbelen. Ik ben een tijdje "uit de MAC" geweest in verband met de geboorte van mijn drie kindjes, maar nu de oudste inmiddels naar school gaat, kan ik mijn oude hobby weer oppakken. ompom:  Heb afgelopen week voor de eerste keer de webesite van MAC gestalkt voor Riri Woo. Wat bizar, zo snel uitverkocht!! Ben heel blij dat het gelukt is. Ik zag dat TS al wel bij Douglas en de Bijenkorf online is, maar nog niet bij de officiele site. Is dat normaal?? Ik twijfel nl. nog steeds over het Bare My Soul quad, vnl. omdat het helemaal mijn kleuren zijn en 'ie zo snel uitverkocht was. Maar ik heb al een heleboel dupes waarschijnlijk. Ik heb beide Naked palettes van Urban decay al, plus nog allerlei neutrals en groentjes, dus ik zit wel goed. Maar dat quad is zoooooo pretty... Vertel me alsjeblieft dat ik het niet nodig heb? Ik zou hier natuurlijk gewoon moeten wegblijven, haha


 Hey naamgenoot! Het verschilt vaak wel wanneer collecties online gaan op de websites maar TR hoort wel al online te zijn bij MAC. Je hebt het BMS quad niet nodig! (Ik wil hem zelf eigenlijk ook lol maar ik heb genoeg dupes.)


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 6, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Geen idee, in de email stond tot maximaal 25 euro. Ik wilde een lipstick en voor 6 euro kon ik niet echt iets vinden op de website haha dus heb ik het maar hierbij gelaten. Welke lipliner gebruik jij voor Lady Danger als ik vragen mag?
> 
> Misschien een domme vraag maar wat is 'cp'?


  	Ow ok. Ik gebruik Redd als lipliner voor Lady Danger.

  	Cp betekend costum purchase en het komt erop neer dat iemand anders iets voor jou koop waar jij niet aan kan komen (of niet zo goedkoop aan kan komen) en het dan naar jou opstuurt. Jij betaalt dan de kosten van het product + verzend en verpakkingskosten en soms nog iets extra's voor de moeite of brandstof etc.


----------



## cindyrella (May 6, 2013)

Corally said:


> Hey naamgenoot! Het verschilt vaak wel wanneer collecties online gaan op de websites maar TR hoort wel al online te zijn bij MAC. Je hebt het BMS quad niet nodig! (Ik wil hem zelf eigenlijk ook lol maar ik heb genoeg dupes.)


	O wat leuk, nog een Cindy. Kom ik niet zo vaak tegen 
  	Ach ja, allemaal leuk en aardig die mooie quads, maar ik heb echt ( te) veel makeup, en zeker genoeg dupes van BMS. Hert is alleen, ik kan zoveel moois maar lastig weerstaan. Soms denk ik, woonde ik maar dichter bij een MAC-counter, maar voor mijn portemonnee is het veel beter dat ik niet zo dicht bij de bron zit.

  	Eerst maar weer eens wat gaan opmaken. Shopping the stash kan ook leuk zijn.
  	Ben bv. vandaag wat pigmenten gaan "pressen" (tja, wat is daar het Nederlandse woord voor?) want ik vergeet ze te vaak terwijl ik er een heleboel heb liggen. Da's toch zonde.

  	@ Pinkdollface: ik zie dat jij ook vrij licht bent, en jij bent enthousiast over Lady Danger, begrijp ik? Ik ben zelf NW15, en ik vind Lady Danger prachtig, maar ik ben een beetje bang dat ze te oranje is.


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 6, 2013)

cindyrella said:


> O wat leuk, nog een Cindy. Kom ik niet zo vaak tegen  		 			Ach ja, allemaal leuk en aardig die mooie quads, maar ik heb echt ( te) veel makeup, en zeker genoeg dupes van BMS. Hert is alleen, ik kan zoveel moois maar lastig weerstaan. Soms denk ik, woonde ik maar dichter bij een MAC-counter, maar voor mijn portemonnee is het veel beter dat ik niet zo dicht bij de bron zit.
> 
> Eerst maar weer eens wat gaan opmaken. Shopping the stash kan ook leuk zijn.
> Ben bv. vandaag wat pigmenten gaan "pressen" (tja, wat is daar het Nederlandse woord voor?) want ik vergeet ze te vaak terwijl ik er een heleboel heb liggen. Da's toch zonde.
> ...


  	Ja ik vind Lady Danger super, maar ik heb misschien wat meer neutrale ondertonen in mijn huid, waardoor ik niet zo'n probleem heb met oranje lipsticks. Misschien is het gewoon een kwestie van wennen voor je. Als ik een nieuwe lipstick heb en ik ben er niet zeker over dan draag ik hem veel binnenshuis waardoor ik er aan kan wennen.


----------



## Ladyhawke (May 6, 2013)

Ik heb ook allebei de naked pallettes maar ik ben gewoon een oogschaduw junkie en BMS ziet er zo mooi uit! En ik heb nog helemaal géén MAC oogschaduws (shocking) dus ik vond dat ik bms wel mocht hebben haha. Daarbij kan je hem ook makkelijk meenemen!


----------



## Ladyhawke (May 6, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Slijper kan ook nog...


  Daar dacht ik ook nog aan maar die was uitverkocht op de website .  Trouwens, ik ben helemaal fan van felle lipsticks, maar als ik op straat loop heb ik soms het idee dat mensen mij aanstaren daarom. Hebben jullie dat gevoel soms ook? Nederlanders zijn niks gewend ofzo . Ik had laatst Daddys's Little Girl op (love it!) en volgens mijn vader kon ik zo écht niet naar stage. Ik ben gewoon gegaan of course haha.


----------



## MissHolland (May 6, 2013)

Ik heb nog geen felle lipsticks in mijn stash. Of naja eigenlijk 2 maar die staan mij niet. Als mijn gezondheid beter gaat wil ik een keer naar de MAC counter in Groningen. Dan wil ik ook een mooie felle lipstick. Als ik in de stad loop en ik kom iemand met een fel kleurtje tegen dan vind ik dat ontzettend gaaf! Maar ik denk idd dat de meeste Nederlanders niets gewent zijn. Als je om je heen kijkt op straat zijn er ook maar weinig mensen die echt veel make-up dragen. Meestal gewoon een foundation, blush en mascara. Of geen foundation en wat oogschaduw. Maar nooit en en.


----------



## MACerette (May 6, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Trouwens, ik ben helemaal fan van felle lipsticks, maar als ik op straat loop heb ik soms het idee dat mensen mij aanstaren daarom. Hebben jullie dat gevoel soms ook? Nederlanders zijn niks gewend ofzo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Zou kunnen. Ik weet het niet. Ik ben zelf zo gewend felle l/s te dragen dat het me eigenlijk niet meer zo opvalt. Ik zit ook tussen mensen met zeer gematigde make up, maar ik draag echt waar ik zelf zin in heb. De ene dag zal dat in de smaak vallen en de andere dag niet. Je kunt niet alles hebben he. Zo lang ik me er goed bij voel is dat voor mij het enigste dat telt. Die ongeschreven regels daar trek ik me niets van aan. Stage, werk, whatever. Blijf jezelf...


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 6, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Zou kunnen. Ik weet het niet. Ik ben zelf zo gewend felle l/s te dragen dat het me eigenlijk niet meer zo opvalt. Ik zit ook tussen mensen met zeer gematigde make up, maar ik draag echt waar ik zelf zin in heb. De ene dag zal dat in de smaak vallen en de andere dag niet. Je kunt niet alles hebben he. Zo lang ik me er goed bij voel is dat voor mij het enigste dat telt. Die ongeschreven regels daar trek ik me niets van aan. Stage, werk, whatever. Blijf jezelf...


  	Same here. Op mijn stage droeg ik gewoon Heroine als ik daar zin in had en ik heb er nooit commentaar op gehad. Die mannen wisten denk ik niet wat ze erover moesten zeggen. Ze willen meer vrouwen daar, dus het zal uiteindelijk ook helemaal niet uitmaken. Misschien dat het op een kantoor heel anders is, maar daar kan ik niets over zeggen.


----------



## MissHolland (May 6, 2013)

Over een paar uur komt het MAC paketje aan, zo benieuwd


----------



## Ladyhawke (May 7, 2013)

Mijn pakketjes komen ook vanavond! Ik twijfel of ik naar de preview avond zal gaan van de Fashion Sets (als er uberhaupt nog plek is). Ik zou graag Embrace Me en Heroine willen zien/swatchen. Pinkdollface ga jij nog morgenavond? Gaan er nog meer mensen?


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 7, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Mijn pakketjes komen ook vanavond! Ik twijfel of ik naar de preview avond zal gaan van de Fashion Sets (als er uberhaupt nog plek is). Ik zou graag Embrace Me en Heroine willen zien/swatchen. Pinkdollface ga jij nog morgenavond? Gaan er nog meer mensen?


  	Ik ga want ik heb ook een paar N&M oogschaduws voor me apart liggen en ik wil de oogschaduws van FS nog swatchen.


----------



## Ladyhawke (May 7, 2013)

Oke ik heb net gebeld en ze zei dat Heroine zeeeer beperkt is. Maar ze leggen niks apart dus iedereen heeft wel een eerlijke kans. Misschien ga ik wel extra vroeg dan haha. In principe is het een open avond dus iedereen kan komen zei ze


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 7, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Oke ik heb net gebeld en ze zei dat Heroine zeeeer beperkt is. Maar ze leggen niks apart dus iedereen heeft wel een eerlijke kans. Misschien ga ik wel extra vroeg dan haha. In principe is het een open avond dus iedereen kan komen zei ze


  	Wat nou is het ineens toegankelijk voor iedereen wat idioot zeg. Het begon om 6 uur, dus als je er dan bent lukt het denk ik wel.


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 7, 2013)

Mij pakje met FS is hier! Ik begin me wel te schamen tegenover de postbode, omdat hij in de afgelopen weken zo vaak is langsgekomen met pakjes van Mac en hij me al herkend


----------



## MissHolland (May 7, 2013)

Ooooh wat ben ik blij met mijn BMS palette! Hij is zo mooi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ik heb foto's in het andere topic gepost. Altered Beige is alleen een beetje zonde van het geld geweest. Had ik beter RFL voor kunnen kopen of een andere lipstick. Hij hij is super sheer en is na 30 minuten van mijn lip verdwenen.. En je moet er echt een lip potlood onder dragen want hij gaat in de lijntjes. Jammer jammer.. Maar BMS maakt alles weer goed. En de 217 kwast die ik er ook bij gekocht had ben ik ook super blij mee.

  	Haha Pinkdollface als hier een paketje word gebracht weten ze dat ze smorgens naar de paarden moeten lopen. Of als ze op de deurbel drukken en mijn moeder doet de deur open staan ze met een big smile voor de deur: Alweer een pakje! Zeggen ze dan haha.


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 7, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Ooooh wat ben ik blij met mijn BMS palette! Hij is zo mooi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Haha ik ben in elk geval niet de enige met zoveel pakjes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	BMS is inderdaad heel mooi! Jammer dat AB je niet zo bevalt. De 217 kwast is voor mij echt onmisbaar!


----------



## cindyrella (May 7, 2013)

@MissHolland: Over BSM *Lalalala, I can't hear your you!!!* 
  	Ik was vandaag in Antwerpen met een vriendin en zag het quad daar nog liggen, maar ik heb het mijzelf echt serieus uit mijn hoofd gepraat. Het personeel daar was overigens zeer onbehulpzaam, ze waren meer met elkaar en het roddelen over klanten bezig dan met klanten helpen. Ik was eigenlijk van plan  Lady Danger te kopen, maar ben na 10 minuten bij de kassa te hebben gewacht weggelopen omdat ze geen oog voor me hadden. Slecht zeg! Ik zag er zeker te toeristisch uit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Felle lipstick is trouwens fantasisch, dat kan je hele gezicht ophalen. Ik vind het leuk om te zien hoe anderen werk van hun uiterlijk hebben gemaakt, zowel met makeup als met kleding.
  	Hier trouwens nog eentje met een goede relatie met de postbode. Dat is natuurlijk ook heel belangrijk, mijn lief noemt hem mijn "dealer" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Als ik hem met zijn busje in het dorp tegenkom op de bakfiets (ja, ik ben een bakfietsmoeder) dan zwaait 'ie altijd heel uitbundig. En ik ook natuurlijk!


----------



## Corally (May 7, 2013)

Ah ik ben helemaal blij! Mijn Douglas bestellingen zijn binnen, iHerb is ook al binnen (veel sneller dan verwacht en geen invoerrechten yay!) en ik heb wat nageldingen gekocht met Kruidvat nagelfestijn. YAY! :flower:


----------



## MACerette (May 7, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ah ik ben helemaal blij! Mijn Douglas bestellingen zijn binnen, iHerb is ook al binnen (veel sneller dan verwacht en geen invoerrechten yay!) en ik heb wat nageldingen gekocht met Kruidvat nagelfestijn. YAY!


  	Yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Ik hoop dat je goodies bevallen!

  	Wanneer heb jij bij IHerb besteld trouwens? Ik op 30 april of 1 mei


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 7, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ah ik ben helemaal blij! Mijn Douglas bestellingen zijn binnen, iHerb is ook al binnen (veel sneller dan verwacht en geen invoerrechten yay!) en ik heb wat nageldingen gekocht met Kruidvat nagelfestijn. YAY!


  	Yay dat klinkt goed!


----------



## Corally (May 7, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Ah ik ben helemaal blij! Mijn Douglas bestellingen zijn binnen, iHerb is ook al binnen (veel sneller dan verwacht en geen invoerrechten yay!) en ik heb wat nageldingen gekocht met Kruidvat nagelfestijn. YAY! :flower:
> ...


  Vast wel. :flower:   Haha jij ook RT kwasten besteld? Buick ook.  Ik heb mijn bestelling op 29 april geplaatst! Wel heel laat in de avond trouwens.


----------



## Corally (May 7, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Ah ik ben helemaal blij! Mijn Douglas bestellingen zijn binnen, iHerb is ook al binnen (veel sneller dan verwacht en geen invoerrechten yay!) en ik heb wat nageldingen gekocht met Kruidvat nagelfestijn. YAY! :flower:
> ...


  Jaa, de pakjes waren bij verschillende buren bezorgd dus dat was wel wat irritant haha maar ik heb ze allemaal kunnen ophalen vanavond!


----------



## MissHolland (May 7, 2013)

cyndyrella, knap dat je de palette uit je hoofd hebt gepraat, hij is echt zo mooi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wel jammer dat ze zo onbehulpzaam waren bij de MAC. Ik heb het ook een keer gehad. We gingen naar Utrecht en ik was zo blij! eindelijk weer naar een MAC counter! Mijn ervaring is dat ze in Groningen echt super leuk helpen en je alles willen vertellen over make-up. Je krijgt als ze je opmaken een spiegel in je handen zodat je mee kunt kijken. Hier stonden ze met z'n 3en te praten en hingen over een tafel heen. En ik maar wachten tot ze naar me toe zouden komen.. voelde me toen ineens heel onzeker. Ik ben gewent dat verkopers naar mij toe komen ipv ik naar hun. Toen dacht ik misschien is het in een grote stad wel anders? Ik kom uit een mini dorpje dus ben niets gewent haha. Uiteindelijk ben ik toch maar naar ze toe gelopen omdat ik nieuwe prep+prime poeder nodig had. Maar jammer was het wel want wou eigenlijk wat meer kopen.. Heb je in de buurt een MAC counter? Anders zou ik gewoon naar je 'eigen' counter gaan. 

  	Pinkdollface, haha dat dacht ik ook bij het lezen van jou post. Het is iets uit de hand gelopen bij mij dus eigenlijk mag ik voorlopig geen make-up, nagellak of andere spullen kopen. Maar er komen weer mooie colecties aan *zucht* het houd ook nooit op haha.

  	Corally, leuk dagje dus met al die aankopen! Fijn dat je geen invoerrechten hoefde te betalen, dat is toch altijd even spannend.


----------



## MACerette (May 7, 2013)

Corally said:


> Haha jij ook RT kwasten besteld? Buick ook.  Ik heb mijn bestelling op 29 april geplaatst! Wel heel laat in de avond trouwens.


  	Ja die actie van -20% en - 10 dollar waren te verleidelijk. Ik wilde ze al langer proberen dus dit leek me het moment.

  	Ik heb de expert face brush, core collection, stippling brush, blush brush en de starterset (oogpenselen). Ben benieuwd. Ik had trouwens de goedkoopste verzendkosten van 4 dollar gekozen, Jij?


----------



## Corally (May 7, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Vast wel. :flower:    Haha jij ook RT kwasten besteld? Buick ook.  Ik heb mijn bestelling op 29 april geplaatst! Wel heel laat in de avond trouwens.
> ...


  Dit was inderdaad HET moment om te bestellen,  :flower: En ik had ook de goedkoopste verzendoptie.   iHerb zet trouwens wel de echte waarde op het pakketje dus ik zal voortaan onder de €22 bestellen.   





MissHolland said:


> cyndyrella, knap dat je de palette uit je hoofd hebt gepraat, hij is echt zo mooi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ik vind de Douglas counter in Utrecht echt VRESELIJK. De Douglas counter in Amsterdam is echt het fijnste MAC verkooppunt dat ik tot nu ben tegengekomen.   Ja heel leuk dagje!


----------



## MACerette (May 7, 2013)

Hmmm ik had voor ongeveer 35 euro, wel inclusief die 4 dollar verzendkosten. Wel lekker snel. Dan zal ik mijn pakje wel vrijdag / maandag krijgen en dan stop ik ff met op mijn werk laten bezorgen. Ze worden daar hoorndol van al die pakje voor mij 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Fuck it,


----------



## Corally (May 7, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Hmmm ik had voor ongeveer 35 euro, wel inclusief die 4 dollar verzendkosten. Wel lekker snel. Dan zal ik mijn pakje wel vrijdag / maandag krijgen en dan stop ik ff met op mijn werk laten bezorgen. Ze worden daar hoorndol van al die pakje voor mij
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ik had voor bijna 40 euro inc. verzendkosten besteld. Zooo cheap voor zoveel kwasten.  De vorige keer kocht ik m'n RT kwasten bij Alice & Jo en daar was het ongeveer drie keer zo duur. Ik heb geen creditcard en ik durfde toen mijn vader niet te vragen of zijn creditcard mocht lenen (hij vind mijn 'verslavingen' echt vreselijk) dus ik bestelde toen bij Alice & Jo maar ik heb het dit keer maar wel gevraagd haha.  Wel handig dat je het op je werk kan laten bezorgen!


----------



## MACerette (May 7, 2013)

Corally said:


> Wel handig dat je het op je werk kan laten bezorgen!


  	Ja precies, en dat heb ik de laatste tijd zo vaak gedaan dat er al quasi leuk commentaar op komt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Met de nadruk op quasi...


----------



## Corally (May 7, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Ik had voor bijna 40 euro inc. verzendkosten besteld. Zooo cheap voor zoveel kwasten.   De vorige keer kocht ik m'n RT kwasten bij Alice
> ...


 Haha ach ja.


----------



## MACerette (May 7, 2013)

Corally said:


> Haha ach ja.


----------



## Gatton (May 7, 2013)

Oh man, jullie hadden wel hier mogen posten over die aanbieding! Wil ook zo graag nog face brushes van RT proberen <3 En ik heb mijn goodies binnen!! Even kijken wanneer ik kan spelen, het is nu donker... Morgen moet ik te vroeg op voor werk, wanneer ik thuis ben van werk ga ik de make-up van een vriendin doen voor mijn portfolio... misschien dat ik mijn eigen make-up daarna nog kan doen bij daglicht, ga morgenavond toch uit  Oeh. Paarse lipstick bij het uitgaan. Heb mijn Strong Woman ook nog niet in het openbaar gedragen. Daddy's Little Girl wel meerdere keren, ik ben verliefd op die kleur... Maar hij smaakt wel een beetje raar vergeleken met Strong Woman. Nou ja, niet dat ik het opeet, maar SW ruikt naar vanille en DLG naar chemisch


----------



## MACerette (May 7, 2013)

Te laaaaaaaaaaaat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Helaas. Ik zag het ook in een andere thread en heb op vrij korte termijn de knoop door moeten hakken omdat de aanbieding verliep op 1 mei om 10 uur ... tijd?
  	BTW ze hebben wel codes voor -10 dollar voor je 1e bestelling. Volgens mij is dat standaard. De -20% niet. Als de -10 dollar niet automatisch berekend word kan ik je een code opzoeken?


----------



## MissHolland (May 7, 2013)

Ik heb ook 3 kwasten van Real Techniques. Heb de Face Expert brush, Stippling en Blush brush. De Face Expert brush is handig om te shapen maar voor foundation vind ik hem niet fijn. Hij drink je foundation echt op! Normaal gebruik ik 1 tot 2 pompjes foundation en met de Expert brush 3 tot 4 pompjes. De Stippling brush vind ik vreselijk. Hij is echt niet zacht.. dus ben benieuwd of dat aan mijn gevoelige huid ligt of dat jullie dat ook vinden. De Blush brush was wel zacht maar prikte wel ietsje. Na een lading cremespoeling is het prikkerige er ook af en vind ik hem ontzettend fijn voor bronzer.

  	Corally, fijn om te horen. Dan ligt het dus niet aan mij


----------



## Corally (May 7, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Oh man, jullie hadden wel hier mogen posten over die aanbieding! Wil ook zo graag nog face brushes van RT proberen


----------



## Corally (May 7, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Ik heb ook 3 kwasten van Real Techniques. Heb de Face Expert brush, Stippling en Blush brush. De Face Expert brush is handig om te shapen maar voor foundation vind ik hem niet fijn. Hij drink je foundation echt op! Normaal gebruik ik 1 tot 2 pompjes foundation en met de Expert brush 3 tot 4 pompjes. De Stippling brush vind ik vreselijk. Hij is echt niet zacht.. dus ben benieuwd of dat aan mijn gevoelige huid ligt of dat jullie dat ook vinden. De Blush brush was wel zacht maar prikte wel ietsje. Na een lading cremespoeling is het prikkerige er ook af en vind ik hem ontzettend fijn voor bronzer.  Corally, fijn om te horen. Dan ligt het dus niet aan mij


  Ik vind de expert face brush ook niet fijn voor foundation, ik gebruik hem ook om te shapen. :nods: De stippling brush heb ik niet maar ik ben sowieso niet van de duo-fibers... misschien dat ik hem ooit nog een keer koop maar ik denk het niet. xD De blush brush vond ik totaal niet prikken maar ik heb ook niet zo'n gevoelige huid volgens mij.


----------



## Gatton (May 7, 2013)

Dankjewel, MACerette! Denk dat ik nu even afsla, wanneer er weer zo'n soortgelijk is misschien... ^^ Dankje voor het aanbod!

	Oh, en ik heb mijn haar laten verven en knippen, ben er superblij mee, weer even anders. Sinds augustus niet naar de kapper geweest, damn. Ben van mezelf blond, dus het bovenste is natuurlijk, onderste is geverfd. ^^








	Don't mind the boobies, uitgaanskledij ;p


----------



## MACerette (May 7, 2013)

Yw


----------



## Ladyhawke (May 7, 2013)

Ik heb ook veel RT kwasten en ik hoooou van de buffing brush die in zo'n set zit. Echt de beste kwast ooit om prachtig je foundation mee aan te brengen! Bij mij duurde het 2,5 week voordat het binnen was (iherb).   Ik heb ook mijn pakketjes binnen gekregen, kan niet wachten om morgen lekker te gaan make uppen haha. Ablaze ziet er zooo mooi uit. Oja RFL blush en BMS zijn ook supermooi!


----------



## MACerette (May 7, 2013)

Ach ja, gelukkig heb ik genoeg penselen dus het maakt niet uit als het wat langer duurt. Mijn pakjes van MAC + NARS waren de hoogtepunten. De RT penselen wilde ik al langer maar ik heb ze niet dringend nodig. Ik vond het een te goede deal om het uit te stellen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ik vind het inderdaad belachelijk veel penselen voor dat geld, ook al zitten er tussen die waarschijnlijk minder zal gebruiken. Voor elk penseel is er wel een toepassing te vinden.

  	RFL en Ablaze zijn idd echt mooi. Staan allebei ook heel mooi bij een lichtelijk gebronsde look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Vandaag had ik Ablaze op met Shape the Future van  IED. Voor herhaling vatbaar. Maar Nude on Board + Double Definition (niet te zwaar) + RFL + Ablaze + de pencils van TR =


----------



## Corally (May 7, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Ik heb ook veel RT kwasten en ik hoooou van de buffing brush die in zo'n set zit. Echt de beste kwast ooit om prachtig je foundation mee aan te brengen! Bij mij duurde het 2,5 week voordat het binnen was (iherb).   Ik heb ook mijn pakketjes binnen gekregen, kan niet wachten om morgen lekker te gaan make uppen haha. Ablaze ziet er zooo mooi uit. Oja RFL blush en BMS zijn ook supermooi!


  Ja de buffing brush. :bigheart: Ik vind eigenlijk die hele set geweldig behalve de pointed foundation brush.


----------



## Corally (May 7, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ach ja, gelukkig heb ik genoeg penselen dus het maakt niet uit als het wat langer duurt. Mijn pakjes van MAC + NARS waren de hoogtepunten. De RT penselen wilde ik al langer maar ik heb ze niet dringend nodig. Ik vond het een te goede deal om het uit te stellen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ik denk niet dat ik de eyeliner brush en brow brush uit de starter kit ga gebruiken (veel te dik) en ik denk ook niet de foundation brush uit de travel essentials set (ik hou niet van verfkwasten lol), dat wist ik van te voren al maar ik wilde de andere kwasten uit de sets zo graag hebben!  Ik kan niet wachten om morgen RFL en FMP te proberen/swatchen en te vergelijken met andere producten.


----------



## MACerette (May 7, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ik kan niet wachten om morgen RFL en FMP te proberen/swatchen en te vergelijken met andere producten.


  	Vaak kom je er gaandeweg achter waar ze wel fijn voor zijn. Dat hoeft niet altijd te zijn wat officieel de bedoeling is. 

  	Mij ging het in de core collection ook vooral om de buffer brush en de oogpenselenset ook maar 1 of 2 maar voor die andere penselen vind ik wel iets wat ik ermee kan doen. En anders heeft mijn dochtertje er een paar penseeltjes bij. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Kan ik me voorstellen. Mooi spul hoor


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 7, 2013)

Wat een goede deals hebben jullie toch gehad voor die RT kwasten! Ik wil ook nog wat nieuwe kwasten, maar dan van Hakuhodo. Die hebben hele dure kwasten, maar ook een hoop rond dezelfde prijsklasse als Mac en soms zelfs goedkoper. De dure zijn meestal die van eekhoornhaar en die wil ik uit principe toch al niet kopen en de kabuki's zijn ook heel prijzig, dus die laat ik ook mooi liggen. Ik hoop dat ik ze eind deze maand kan bestellen. Ze hebben ook dupes voor een aantal LE kwasten van Mac zoals de 131 en 165, dus daar ben ik heel benieuwd naar.


----------



## MissHolland (May 7, 2013)

Pinkdollface, ik heb 4 Hakuhodo kwasten en ze zijn zoooooo zacht! Ze zijn ook ontzettend fijn in gebruik. Moet nu weer even sparen maar over een tijdje wil ik ook weer bestellen.


----------



## MACerette (May 8, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Wat een goede deals hebben jullie toch gehad voor die RT kwasten! Ik wil ook nog wat nieuwe kwasten, maar dan van Hakuhodo. Die hebben hele dure kwasten, maar ook een hoop rond dezelfde prijsklasse als Mac en soms zelfs goedkoper. De dure zijn meestal die van eekhoornhaar en die wil ik uit principe toch al niet kopen en de kabuki's zijn ook heel prijzig, dus die laat ik ook mooi liggen. Ik hoop dat ik ze eind deze maand kan bestellen. Ze hebben ook dupes voor een aantal LE kwasten van Mac zoals de 131 en 165, dus daar ben ik heel benieuwd naar.


 :shock: Die 131 heb ik nodig. * gaat snel googelen


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 8, 2013)

MACerette said:


> :shock: Die 131 heb ik nodig. * gaat snel googelen


 Het nummer is volgens mij G544 en J544 is de witte variant. Hakuhodo heeft ook duo fibres met twee soorten witte haren ipv zwart en wit. De versie met zwarte haren heeft wel een korter handvat.


----------



## MACerette (May 8, 2013)

Thanks  Ik kon ze al zo snel niet vinden. Ziet er goed uit die penselen


----------



## Ladyhawke (May 8, 2013)

Zal ik Heroine halen ja of nee??? Ik twijfel zo!!


----------



## Ladyhawke (May 8, 2013)

Ik ben naar de preview geweest! Heroine ls was al uitverkocht toen ik aan de beurt ben, heb violetta in de plaats gehaald plus heroine lipglass en lipliner. Ben er super blij mee! Violetta is ook heel mooi


----------



## MACerette (May 8, 2013)

Violetta is inderdaad ook mooi. Enjoy!


----------



## MissHolland (May 8, 2013)

Hier een foto van mijn J544. Mijn favoriete blush brush.


----------



## MissHolland (May 8, 2013)

Ladyhawke, leuke aankopen! Wel jammer dat Heroine al uitverkocht was..  Gatton, mooi lang haar heb je! Je nieuwe kapsel staat je leuk.  Ik ga vrijdag naar Douglas bellen over de Altered Beige lipstick. Misschien dat ik ook wel een fabrieks foutje heb? Het kan toch niet normaal zijn dat een lipstick van die prijs zo snel van je lippen is? (na 30 min al zonder eten of drinken)


----------



## Corally (May 8, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Ladyhawke, leuke aankopen! Wel jammer dat Heroine al uitverkocht was..  Gatton, mooi lang haar heb je! Je nieuwe kapsel staat je leuk.  Ik ga vrijdag naar Douglas bellen over de Altered Beige lipstick. Misschien dat ik ook wel een fabrieks foutje heb? Het kan toch niet normaal zijn dat een lipstick van die prijs zo snel van je lippen is? (na 30 min al zonder eten of drinken)


  Naja ik heb dat wel met lustres eigenlijk. Het is geen finish die lang op je lippen blijft.


----------



## MissHolland (May 8, 2013)

Hmm naja ik ga iig even bellen om te zien of ze iets voor me kunnen doen. Maar als een lustre al na of zelf binnen 30 minuten van je lippen is is eigenlijk wel zonde. Dan weet ik ook dat ik nooit weer zo´n lipstick moet kopen. Zelfs Catrice blijft beter zitten.


----------



## Corally (May 8, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Hmm naja ik ga iig even bellen om te zien of ze iets voor me kunnen doen. Maar als een lustre al na of zelf binnen 30 minuten van je lippen is is eigenlijk wel zonde. Dan weet ik ook dat ik nooit weer zo´n lipstick moet kopen. Zelfs Catrice blijft beter zitten.


  Het hangt natuurlijk ook van de kleur af hè, een wat feller/donkerder kleurtje blijf je toch wel wat langer zien. Ik ga proberen om minder lustres te kopen, ik erger me zo aan die 'sneeuw', ik heb lustres van een paar jaar geleden die hebben dat niet maar bijv. lustres die ik vorig jaar heb gekocht hebben wel die 'sneeuw'. Dus ik denk dat ze iets aan de formule hebben gedaan. hboy: Wordt wel moeilijk hoor, want ik vind het een hele fijne finish, bijna 1/4 van mijn MAC lippies zijn lustres. Ik vind Catrice lipsticks ook heel fijn, die van de oude lijn zijn geweldig.


----------



## Corally (May 8, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Ik ben naar de preview geweest! Heroine ls was al uitverkocht toen ik aan de beurt ben, heb violetta in de plaats gehaald plus heroine lipglass en lipliner. Ben er super blij mee! Violetta is ook heel mooi


  Ah leuk!!    Hoe shimmery is Violetta nou eigenlijk? Hij heeft een tijdje op m'n lijstje gestaan maar ik heb hem er weer afgehaald. Ik hou van 'creamy' paarse lipsticks dus ik denk niet dat Violetta iets voor mij is.


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 8, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Hier een foto van mijn J544. Mijn favoriete blush brush.


  	Wauw echt een beauty! Kan je misschien ook foto's plaatsen van je andere Hakuhodo kwasten? Ik ben benieuwd welke je nog meer hebt. Ow en als het niet teveel gevraagd is zou je dan wat meer over ze kunnen vertellen, zoals waar je ze voor gebruikt en hoe je de kwaliteit vindt?


----------



## MACerette (May 8, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Wat balen dat Heroine al zo snel weg was. Ik ben ook eindelijk terug van de preview. Ik had niet gedacht dat het zo druk zou zijn. Ik heb je helaas niet gezien. Ik heb mijn BU voor Ablaze lipliner en ik heb ook Silly gekocht, omdat die toch wel erg apart was. De andere oogschaduws vielen me een beetje tegen. Verder heb ik nog Process Magenta chromagraphic pencil gekocht en ik heb hem net geswatcht naast een aantal roze lipsticks samen met Embrace Me lipliner en ik denk dat PM veel beter is voor Moxie en Party Parrot en misschien ook Quick Sizzle. Tenslotte heb ik nog 5 oogschaduws van Nudes & Metallics gekocht. Ik had Love's Lure, Crimson Tryst en Brazenly al apart liggen en wat zijn die mooi! De andere twee die ik na het swatchen ook niet kon laten liggen waren Bare Minimum en Glimpse of Flesh. Ik heb ze net vergeleken met de rest van mijn neutrale Mac oogschaduws en ze zijn net iets rozer ofzo echt heel mooi en ik zal ze vast heel veel gebruiken met al die felle lipsticks. Ik was ook nog even bij de bijenkorf geweest en heb een aantal dingen van Baking Beauties geswatcht. Ik vond Mooncake verrassend mooi en de hoeveelheid glitter viel nog mee. Ook Eclair was heel mooi, maar ik gebruik Paint Pots vrijwel alleen op mijn oogleden en dan zou ik zo'n donkere kleur toch te weinig gebruiken. Mooncake heb ik ook gelaten, omdat ik moest kiezen.
> Ow trouwens het was ook enorm druk in de treinen, zelfs de eerste klas zat vol
> 
> 
> ...


  	Ik zag een paar dagen geleden ook dat ik via de mail een uitnodiging had gekregen. Ik woon alleen te ver van A'dam city af om voor een paar dingen de trein te nemen (OV dagen liggen ver achter mij anders deed ik het wel) of nog duurder: met de auto. Klinkt ook niet als iets voor mij: zo'n smalle winkel met veel mensen, daar wordt ik kriegelig van. 

  	Verder wel leuk dat je je spullen hebt kunnen krijgen. Ook leuk van de RiRi. Dat heb ik wel al meerdere keren met Party Parrot gehad. Ik vind RiRi mooi, maar Ruby staat voor mij nog steeds op 1.

  	Ik kreeg vandaag ineens de kriebels of ik toch niet Ablaze en Silly e/s nodig gehad. Oh well, ik heb meer dan genoeg uitgegeven en vergaard de laatste tijd dus ik kan het missen. Crimson Tryst leek me ook erg mooi. Misschien dat ik die nog via een cp regel, maar ik heb op zich mijn fix voor nu gehad. Ik vond Art of the Eye ook super...

  	Geniet van je aanwinsten!


----------



## MACerette (May 8, 2013)

Corally said:


> Hoe shimmery is Violetta nou eigenlijk? Hij heeft een tijdje op m'n lijstje gestaan maar ik heb hem er weer afgehaald. Ik hou van 'creamy' paarse lipsticks dus ik denk niet dat Violetta iets voor mij is.


  	Violetta is nogal shimmery. Hij heeft iets metallic achtigs vind ik zelf.


----------



## Corally (May 8, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Ah leuk!!     Hoe shimmery is Violetta nou eigenlijk? Hij heeft een tijdje op m'n lijstje gestaan maar ik heb hem er weer afgehaald. Ik hou van 'creamy' paarse lipsticks dus ik denk niet dat Violetta iets voor mij is.
> ...


 Dat dacht ik al, niks voor mij!


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 8, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ik zag een paar dagen geleden ook dat ik via de mail een uitnodiging had gekregen. Ik woon alleen te ver van A'dam city af om voor een paar dingen de trein te nemen (OV dagen liggen ver achter mij anders deed ik het wel) of nog duurder: met de auto. Klinkt ook niet als iets voor mij: zo'n smalle winkel met veel mensen, daar wordt ik kriegelig van.
> 
> Verder wel leuk dat je je spullen hebt kunnen krijgen. Ook leuk van de RiRi. Dat heb ik wel al meerdere keren met Party Parrot gehad. Ik vind RiRi mooi, maar Ruby staat voor mij nog steeds op 1.
> 
> ...


  	Het was echt heel druk en Heroine was heel snel weg. Als je niet goed tegen die drukte kan, is het maar goed dat je er niet bij was. Ik vond het wel stom dat er helemaal niet meer naar werd gekeken of je je had opgegeven. Er waren zelfs Fransen en ik kan me niet voorstellen dat die een email hadden gekregen.

  	Ik kan gelukkig een verschil zien tussen RiRi Woo en Ruby Woo, maar ik ben er nog niet uit welke mijn favoriet is. Het zou toch best eens RiRi Woo kunnen worden.

  	Als het kan zou ik toch proberen Crimson Tryst the regelen via een cp als ik jou was, want die is toch wel echt heel mooi! De collectie komt pas in juni weer uit in de VS, dus misschien kun je wat later betalen als je weer payday hebt gehad?


----------



## MACerette (May 8, 2013)

Corally said:


> Dat dacht ik al, niks voor mij!


  	Ik denk dat Heroine wel intenser is, maar toch misschien voor een groter publiek draagbaar. Violetta is ook mooi hoor.


----------



## MACerette (May 8, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Het was echt heel druk en Heroine was heel snel weg. Als je niet goed tegen die drukte kan, is het maar goed dat je er niet bij was. Ik vond het wel stom dat er helemaal niet meer naar werd gekeken of je je had opgegeven. Er waren zelfs Fransen en ik kan me niet voorstellen dat die een email hadden gekregen.
> 
> Ik kan gelukkig een verschil zien tussen RiRi Woo en Ruby Woo, maar ik ben er nog niet uit welke mijn favoriet is. Het zou toch best eens RiRi Woo kunnen worden.
> 
> Als het kan zou ik toch proberen Crimson Tryst the regelen via een cp als ik jou was, want die is toch wel echt heel mooi! De collectie komt pas in juni weer uit in de VS, dus misschien kun je wat later betalen als je weer payday hebt gehad?


  	Zie je, dat is niks voor mij. Dan toch liever stalken.

  	Ik vind RiRi mooi, maar op het eerste gezicht is het geen nieuwe kleur voor me. Morgen kan de wind gedraaid zijn, daar niet van, maar op zich sta ik beter met net iets warmere tinten. Ruby is nog steeds the shizzle voor mij. Always has been, always will be?

  	Ja misschien ga ik mijn cp nog maar eens lastig vallen. In de loop van de week worden Fiery Impact, TPC, RE en RS nog naar me opgestuurd. Eens even kijken of ik CT ook nog neem. Met die nieuwe verzendkosten is het bijna zonde maar 1 ding te nemen.  Goed excuus he


----------



## Corally (May 8, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Dat dacht ik al, niks voor mij!
> ...


  Ik vind Violetta ook heel mooi hoor bij anderen.  Ik ben zo blij dat ik Heroine heb!


----------



## MACerette (May 8, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ik vind Violetta ook heel mooi hoor bij anderen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Ik ook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 en sinds vandaag met BU 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dat is een leuke afwisseling op mijn signature rode l/s.


----------



## MissHolland (May 8, 2013)

Pinkdollface, ik heb maar 4 kwasten maar ze zijn alle 4 stuk voor stuk ontzettend fijn. Ze zijn zo ongelovelijk zacht, echt heerlijk. Je wilt de heledag wel door make-uppen haha. Ik heb ook 4 MAC kwasten maar vind Hakuhodo fijner. Het enige nadeel van Hakunodo is dat het merk (label) snel van de kwast verdwijnt. 

	De J544 - Deze gebruik ik voor blusher maar je zou hem ook voor bronzer en highlighter kunnen gebruiken. Ook voor foundation zou hij kunnen al vind ik hem daar zelf niet zo geschikt voor. Is net als de 187 die vind ik daar ook net geschikt voor. Hier is een filmpje over de J544: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFStYhmTEik

  	J5533 - Dit is een tapered oogschaduw kwast die ik gebruik om te countouren en/of oogschaduw te blenden.





  	Heb er alleen geen zij foto van gemaakt maar wel een foto waar al mijn kwasten in staan alleen is die kwaliteit niet al te best..





	En nog een van bovenaf, ook helaas slechte kwaliteit.. met 2 MAC kwasten zodat je de grote in kunt schatten:





  	G519 - Foundation kwast. Deze is ontzettend fijn! Hij laat geen strepen achter en je krijgt er hele mooie egale make-up van.

  	K007 - Eyeliner kwast. Ben niet zo handig met eyeliner omdat ik bijna nooit oogmake-up draag (maar daar komt verandering in hihi) De kwast is dun en kort waardoor je veel controle hebt. Heb ook een schuine eyeliner kwast van MAC maar heb met de K007 meer controle (hij is makkelijker te sturen) Maar die van MAC vind ik weer makkelijker om een wing mee te maken.

  	De kwasten van Hakuhodo hebben een korter handvat. De foundation kwast is extra kort. Had hem iets langer verwacht maar heb er verder geen last van dat hij kort is. Ze liggen fijn in de hand en ik klets niet meer met het uiteinde tegen de spiegel haha. Als je wil dat ik nog ergens een foto van maak laat het maar weten dan maak ik nog een foto.


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 8, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Zie je, dat is niks voor mij. Dan toch liever stalken.
> 
> Ik vind RiRi mooi, maar op het eerste gezicht is het geen nieuwe kleur voor me. Morgen kan de wind gedraaid zijn, daar niet van, maar op zich sta ik beter met net iets warmere tinten. Ruby is nog steeds the shizzle voor mij. Always has been, always will be?
> 
> Ja misschien ga ik mijn cp nog maar eens lastig vallen. In de loop van de week worden Fiery Impact, TPC, RE en RS nog naar me opgestuurd. Eens even kijken of ik CT ook nog neem. Met die nieuwe verzendkosten is het bijna zonde maar 1 ding te nemen.  Goed excuus he


  	Het scheelt voor mij dat ik Ruby Woo nog niet zo lang heb en er dus minder een band mee heb (ok dat klinkt een beetje raar, maar ik denk dat je het wel snapt).

  	Dat is zeker een goed excuus haha. Ik zal eens kijken of ik morgen of overmorgen Crimson Tryst kan proberen, maar na het swatchen weet ik eigenlijk al dat hij heel goed van kwaliteit is.


----------



## MACerette (May 8, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Het scheelt voor mij dat ik Ruby Woo nog niet zo lang heb en er dus minder een band mee heb (ok dat klinkt een beetje raar, maar ik denk dat je het wel snapt).
> 
> Dat is zeker een goed excuus haha. Ik zal eens kijken of ik morgen of overmorgen Crimson Tryst kan proberen, maar na het swatchen weet ik eigenlijk al dat hij heel goed van kwaliteit is.


  	Ja RW + ik = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Ben benieuwd naar je swatches + look met crimson tryst (zei ze opportunistisch).


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 8, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> G519 - Foundation kwast. Deze is ontzettend fijn! Hij laat geen strepen achter en je krijgt er hele mooie egale make-up van.
> 
> K007 - Eyeliner kwast. Ben niet zo handig met eyeliner omdat ik bijna nooit oogmake-up draag (maar daar komt verandering in hihi) De kwast is dun en kort waardoor je veel controle hebt. Heb ook een schuine eyeliner kwast van MAC maar heb met de K007 meer controle (hij is makkelijker te sturen) Maar die van MAC vind ik weer makkelijker om een wing mee te maken.
> 
> De kwasten van Hakuhodo hebben een korter handvat. De foundation kwast is extra kort. Had hem iets langer verwacht maar heb er verder geen last van dat hij kort is. Ze liggen fijn in de hand en ik klets niet meer met het uiteinde tegen de spiegel haha. Als je wil dat ik nog ergens een foto van maak laat het maar weten dan maak ik nog een foto.


  	Heel erg bedankt! Ik heb ook naar de J5533 gekeken. Ik neig nu naar de J5523 (Mac 217 dupe) en J5529, omdat de Mac 217 een van mijn meestgebruikte kwasten is en een zachtere versie natuurlijk heel interessant klinkt en die andere is klein en ik ben nog altijd aan het zoeken naar de perfecte kleine blendingkwast voor precisiewerk. De foundation en eyeliner kwasten zal ik waarschijnlijk niet doen, omdat ik er al heb die ik fijn vind. Gossmakeupartist is echt geweldig! Ik had het filmpje al eens gezien, maar fijn om het nog eens terug te zien. Die J544 moet ik sowieso hebben. Ik denk dat ik verder nog de J5521 (Mac 165 dupe) en J110 neem als highlight en blush kwasten. Dus 5 kwasten om het een beetje betaalbaar te houden voor nu.


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 8, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ja RW + ik =
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Hihi

  	Ik ga mijn best doen die look zo snel mogelijk te realiseren. Ik wil Love's Lure en Brazenly eigenlijk ook in de look verwerken, maar ik ben nog aan het bedenken hoe precies.


----------



## MACerette (May 8, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Hihi
> 
> Ik ga mijn best doen die look zo snel mogelijk te realiseren. Ik wil Love's Lure en Brazenly eigenlijk ook in de look verwerken, maar ik ben nog aan het bedenken hoe precies.


  	Bring it on


----------



## Ladyhawke (May 8, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Violetta is nogal shimmery. Hij heeft iets metallic achtigs vind ik zelf.


  Ik vind Violetta niet zo shimmery hoor! Niet zo mat als Heroine maar gewoon creamy zoals andere amplified lipsticks zoals chatterbox en impassioned! Tja nu hoop ik maar dat heroine nog een keer uitkomt over 2 jaar ofzo dat ik hem dan kan bemachtigen haha.


----------



## Ladyhawke (May 8, 2013)

Wat ik wel apart vond trouwens in de pro store, ik vroeg iets aan een mua en hij zei dat ik in de rij moest staan voor FS. Even later hoorde ik hem tegen een jongen zeggen 'ik leg het wel even voor je apart!' En dat was ook voor FS en hij kende die jongen geloof ik. Maarja volgende keer zorg ik ervoor dat ik de eerste ben bij de pro store! Er was zelfs een meisje helemaal vanuit Enschede en ze kocht gewoon ALLE sets zucht ik wou dat ik dat kon doen haha.


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 8, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Wat ik wel apart vond trouwens in de pro store, ik vroeg iets aan een mua en hij zei dat ik in de rij moest staan voor FS. Even later hoorde ik hem tegen een jongen zeggen 'ik leg het wel even voor je apart!' En dat was ook voor FS en hij kende die jongen geloof ik. Maarja volgende keer zorg ik ervoor dat ik de eerste ben bij de pro store! Er was zelfs een meisje helemaal vanuit Enschede en ze kocht gewoon ALLE sets zucht ik wou dat ik dat kon doen haha.


  	Dat is raar. Voor mij legde ze het ook apart bij de kassa en toen kon ik in de rij staan om te betalen. Had die uit Enschede echt alles gekocht inclusief nagellaken en oogschaduws?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ik heb uiteindelijk alle lipliners en lipsticks +BUs en Silly oogschaduw. Ik kwam pas redelijk laat aan (mede door vertraging met de trein) en stond helemaal achteraan. Ik had me niet zo druk gemaakt, omdat ik niet verwachte dat Ablaze lipliner en de oogschaduws snel zouden gaan. De meiden die vooraan stonden leken wel net groupies
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ze waren bijna aan het gillen, een beetje vreemd was dat wel.


----------



## MACerette (May 8, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Dat is raar. Voor mij legde ze het ook apart bij de kassa en toen kon ik in de rij staan om te betalen. Had die uit Enschede echt alles gekocht inclusief nagellaken en oogschaduws?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Echt, weird inderdaad, gillende keukenmeiden. Oops, zie nu het woordje bijna pas...


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 9, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Echt, weird inderdaad, gillende keukenmeiden. Oops, zie nu het woordje bijna pas...


  	Haha ach ze waren gewoon heel enthousiast


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 9, 2013)

MACerette ik heb foto's van mijn look met Love's Lure, Crimson Tryst en Brazenly in het Nudes & Metallics thread geplaatst. Ik heb alleen Brazenly over Crimson Tryst gebruikt dus je ziet de kleur nog niet zo goed, maar Temptalia's foto is best realistisch.


----------



## Ladyhawke (May 9, 2013)

Ik ben zo blij ik kan Heroine lipstick overkopen van een meisje voor de normale prijs!


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 9, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Ik ben zo blij ik kan Heroine lipstick overkopen van een meisje voor de normale prijs!


 Yay!


----------



## Soeraja (May 10, 2013)

Hey ladies, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Volg forum wel wat langer, maar nu de Nederlandse thread zo levendig is geworden, is het toch leuker om te posten. MAC is namelijk my drug of choice op dit moment, haha.

  	Ik was woensdag ook bij de Preview in de Pro store, wilde Herione l/s scoren, maar tevergeefs. Had niet verwacht dat het zo druk zou zijn. Oh well, Volgende keer beter...


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 10, 2013)

Soeraja said:


> Hey ladies, :new: . Volg forum wel wat langer, maar nu de Nederlandse thread zo levendig is geworden, is het toch leuker om te posten. MAC is namelijk my drug of choice op dit moment, haha.  Ik was woensdag ook bij de Preview in de Pro store, wilde Herione l/s scoren, maar tevergeefs. Had niet verwacht dat het zo druk zou zijn. Oh well, Volgende keer beter...


 Welkom bij de club! Heroine zal vast nog vaker uitkomen, maar toch jammer voor je


----------



## MACerette (May 10, 2013)

Soeraja. Jammer dat je achter het net hebt gevist, maar er komen ongetwijfeld nog meerdere paarse l/s uit...


----------



## Soeraja (May 10, 2013)

Ik heb geduld en zojuist is de postbode langs geweest met Riri Woo, dus dat maakt alweer een hoop goed
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wat een mooie kleur!


----------



## Gatton (May 11, 2013)

Morgen een complete dag voor mijzelf, ook geen plannen met de scharrel, dus ik ga lekker spelen met de lipsticks!


----------



## Gatton (May 12, 2013)

Hehe, ik heb toch een verschil gevonden in onze kleurschakeringen, PDF!  Kleuren op mijn lippen komen koeler over: Silly geswatched op mijn arm is vrij warm, maar op mijn lippen is hij precies hetzelfde als mijn Candy Yum Yum dupe. Jammer, ik vind de swatch op mijn arm zo'n mooie kleur hebben! Embrace Me vind ik wel heerlijk!


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 13, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Hehe, ik heb toch een verschil gevonden in onze kleurschakeringen, PDF!  Kleuren op mijn lippen komen koeler over: Silly geswatched op mijn arm is vrij warm, maar op mijn lippen is hij precies hetzelfde als mijn Candy Yum Yum dupe. Jammer, ik vind de swatch op mijn arm zo'n mooie kleur hebben! Embrace Me vind ik wel heerlijk!


  	Dat is apart. Bij mij is CYY donkerder, feller en koeler. Hij lijkt helemaal niet op Silly. Jammer voor je dat het niet is wat je hoopte. Gelukkig vind je EM dan wel mooi! Vind je EM niet op je CYY dupe lijken? Die komt dichter in de buurt dan Silly bij mij. Misschien is je CYY dupe meer een Silly dupe en is CYY toch anders.


----------



## MACerette (May 13, 2013)

Op mij zijn ze ook totaal verschillend. Silly is op mij inderdaad lichter en warmer. Die staat mij ook iets beter dan CYY omdat die veel koeler is. Zou ze allebei niet kwijt willen...


----------



## MACerette (May 13, 2013)

Ik zit nog op mijn RT penselen te wachten trouwens...


----------



## Ladyhawke (May 13, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ik zit nog op mijn RT penselen te wachten trouwens...


  	Ik heb ooit 2,5 week moeten wachten op mijn RT kwasten.. Dacht dat ik ze niet meer zou krijgen en toen kwamen ze die dag binnen.


----------



## MACerette (May 13, 2013)

Gelukkig heb ik geen haast met dit pakje, al ben ik wel blij als ik heb binnen heb. Als ze bevallen bestel ik de rest - de duo fiber penselen.


----------



## Corally (May 13, 2013)

Ik hoor tot nu eigenlijk alleen maar slechte dingen over de duo-fiber set  iHerb kan idd heel lang duren, ik hoop wel dat het dat is en niet dat je pakje bij de douane ligt..


----------



## MACerette (May 13, 2013)

Ja precies. Als er een hoop kosten bijkomen ga ik me niet haasten met een tweede bestelling...


----------



## Gatton (May 13, 2013)

Ik heb weer erg budget gedaan en een stippling en contour brush via Ebay besteld. Heb reviews gelezen en ze schijnen erg goed te zijn. Ook 2 eyeshadow basis gekocht, kan ik ze ook testen voor de website. Als een base bij mij werkt, is hij goed! Is mijn motto, haha.

	Heb trouwens gedaan wat PDF suggereerde in een ander topic, mijn Teeez Day Trip vergeleken met Silly en als ik toch bezig was, ook met Embrace Me. 










	Boven links Embrace Me, rechts Day Trip, onder links Silly, rechts Day Trip. Day Trip zit zelfs dichter bij Embrace Me! Hij is iets donkerder en glanzender.
	Ik kan Silly nu meer waarderen inderdaad, thanks PDF! En waardeer Embrace Me nog steeds, ook al is mijn Day Trip bijna precies hetzelfde. 

	Excuseer voor de huid (en de sloppy application xD), had geen zin om iets op te doen, whaha


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 14, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Excuseer voor de huid (en de sloppy application xD), had geen zin om iets op te doen, whaha


  	Ik ben blij dat je Silly nu meer waardeert! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Soms kunnen lipsticks maar een heel klein verschil hebben en toch zorgen voor een andere uitstraling door de manier waarop de ondertonen met je huidskleur samenspelen. Het is lastig uit te leggen, maar voor mij wel de reden dat ik het niet erg vind lipsticks te hebben die veel op elkaar lijken. Het verschil zal waarschijnlijk in het echt nog beter overkomen dan op de foto. Het lukt mij echt nooit zo'n verschil zichtbaar te krijgen in een foto, maar ik kan het in die van jou wel zien.


----------



## Gatton (May 14, 2013)

Dankje PDF, zeker waar 

	Zijn er hier trouwens ook dames die cut creases doen? Hoe krijgen jullie die zo goed? Gewoon een kwestie van oefenen zeker.  Ziet er bij mij namelijk niet uit, zal ook wel komen omdat het ooglid bij mijn ene oog meer overhangt dan bij de andere, dus het zal altijd ongelijk zijn.


----------



## MissHolland (May 15, 2013)

Ben er ook weer. Paar daagjes ziek geweest en nog steeds niet helemaal fit. Als ik ziek ben ga ik altijd dingen online kopen. Mijn rekening kon en wou het eigenlijk niet maar de bronzers en blushers van Temperature Rising bleven in mijn hoofd spoken. En het zijn LE's dus ja.. Het moest een van de 2 worden.. Dus ben voor Sun Dipped gegaan en Blanc Type. Bij de All About Orange zitten ook een mooie blusher dus dan ga ik daar voor. Weten jullie wanneer die hier uit komt?  Gatton, wat is cut creases?


----------



## Gatton (May 15, 2013)

Oe, beterschap! <3

	Een cut crease is een oogschaduwlook waarbij er een strakke lijn in de oogschaduw zit, alsof er in is "geknipt", gecut.


----------



## Ladyhawke (May 15, 2013)

Die cut crease is niet helemaal mijn smaak, heb het ook nog nooit gemaakt daarom haha. Lijkt mij best wel lastig om dat zo strak te krijgen. Een kwestie van veel oefenen denk ik


----------



## Kleinee (May 16, 2013)

Heb vandaag EINDELIJK de lipstick en alles binnen gekregen van Ablaze en was meteen verliefd op de kleur! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 alleen jammer dat je nog steeds zo lang moet wachten op je bestelling vind ik


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 16, 2013)

Kleinee said:


> Heb vandaag EINDELIJK de lipstick en alles binnen gekregen van Ablaze en was meteen verliefd op de kleur!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Wanneer heb je besteld? Ik heb het tegenwoordig na 4 dagen meestal wel binnen (zondag niet meegeteld). Ablaze is echt geweldig! Ik ben er ook heel bij mee. Ik twijfel nog een beetje of ik de oogschaduw of lipglass toch zal kopen, maar ik denk het niet.


----------



## Kleinee (May 16, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Wanneer heb je besteld? Ik heb het tegenwoordig na 4 dagen meestal wel binnen (zondag niet meegeteld). Ablaze is echt geweldig! Ik ben er ook heel bij mee. Ik twijfel nog een beetje of ik de oogschaduw of lipglass toch zal kopen, maar ik denk het niet.


  	ik heb op 2 mei besteld.. dus heb toch zo'n 14dagen moeten wachten :s de levering naar Nederland verloopt dan blijkbaar toch al vlotter dan naar België  De lipglass heb ik ook ervan gekocht alsook de potlood en persoonlijk vind ik het wel een mooi geheel als je alles samen gebruikt. Het is zeker een aanrader!


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 16, 2013)

Kleinee said:


> ik heb op 2 mei besteld.. dus heb toch zo'n 14dagen moeten wachten :s de levering naar Nederland verloopt dan blijkbaar toch al vlotter dan naar België  De lipglass heb ik ook ervan gekocht alsook de potlood en persoonlijk vind ik het wel een mooi geheel als je alles samen gebruikt. Het is zeker een aanrader!


  	Ok ik wist niet dat je uit België kwam, dan zal het daar wel aan liggen, maar 14 dagen is wel erg lang. Ik gebruik het potlood ook graag samen met de lipstick, maar ik hou niet van gloss over mijn lipsticks, dus die zou ik toch apart gebruiken.


----------



## Kleinee (May 16, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ok ik wist niet dat je uit België kwam, dan zal het daar wel aan liggen, maar 14 dagen is wel erg lang. Ik gebruik het potlood ook graag samen met de lipstick, maar ik hou niet van gloss over mijn lipsticks, dus die zou ik toch apart gebruiken.


	ja technisch gezien hoor ik niet thuis in deze topic maar qua collecties en dergelijke is er geen onderscheid bij MAC voor Nederland en België


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 16, 2013)

Kleinee said:


> ja technisch gezien hoor ik niet thuis in deze topic maar qua collecties en dergelijke is er geen onderscheid bij MAC voor Nederland en België


  	Natuurlijk ben je hier ook welkom


----------



## MACerette (May 16, 2013)

Kleinee said:


> ja technisch gezien hoor ik niet thuis in deze topic maar qua collecties en dergelijke is er geen onderscheid bij MAC voor Nederland en België  			 		 		 			Natuurlijk ben je hier ook welkom


  	Vind ik ook


----------



## MissHolland (May 16, 2013)

Wow 14 dagen is echt lang! Zelfs bestellingen uit Amerika of Engeland is binnen een week in huis! Ik bestel MAC ook als het een beetje kan op Douglas of anders de Bijenkorf. Die sturen het spul meteen de zelfde dags of anders de dag erna op de post. Douglas stuurt ook naar Belgie trouwens. Ik heb Sun Diped bij MAC besteld omdat het niet anders kon. Ben benieuwd of hij morgen aan komt. Wel jammer dat ze nog steeds zo langzaam zijn.


----------



## MissHolland (May 16, 2013)

Waaaahhh ik mag RFL van mijn ouders, cadeautje 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Naked Lunch komt ook mee. Ik wou eerst uit de AAO een blush maar als IF de donkerste is dan vind ik die anderen te licht van kleur. Dus dan is dit een betere keuze. Alleen jammer dat de pro palettes niet op voorraad zijn.


----------



## MACerette (May 16, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Waaaahhh ik mag RFL van mijn ouders, cadeautje
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Ik heb het idee dat geen van de AAO kan tippen aan RFL. Mijn mening, maar yay!


----------



## MissHolland (May 16, 2013)

Dat klinkt goed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Heeft het toch een voordeel dat de collectie later op de MAC site is gekomen! Heb nog nooit zoveel MAC spullen in een keer gekocht! Heb er ook nog een pro longweare concealer bij gedaan
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ben helemaal happy nu!


----------



## Corally (May 16, 2013)

MACerette said:


> MissHolland said:
> 
> 
> > Waaaahhh ik mag RFL van mijn ouders, cadeautje
> ...


  Ben het helemaal met je eens, ik vind die van AAO tot nu erg tegenvallen! IF was al helemaal niet te zien op m'n huid en ik ben bang dat hetzelfde gebeurd met de andere twee blushes.. maar Cream Soda is ook te zien op m'n huid dus er is hoop!


----------



## Corally (May 16, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Dat klinkt goed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  De laatste keer dat ik echt veel kocht van een collectie was met heavenly creatures haha. 4 msf's, 4 mb's, 1 mes, 2 l/s. Duur grapje was dat. :blink:


----------



## MissHolland (May 16, 2013)

Haha ja die MSF's zijn best prijzig. Maar dat was wel een super mooie colectie! Ik heb daar Ring of Saturn van en Light Year. Het was maar goed dat ik toen nog niet oogschaduw gebruikte want die waren ook al zo mooi.

  	IF gebruik ik sinds 2 weken weer dagelijks. Maar vind het jammer dat hij niet zoveel pigment heeft. Nu moet ik eerlijk zeggen dat ik eigenlijk best wel gehecht ben aan mijn Illamasqua blushers en die het meest gebruikt. Die zijn zo mega gepigmenteerd vergeleken MAC. Dus moest echt weer even wennen. Normaal is het stip stip stip en blenden en nu moet ik echt een paar keer met de kwast over mijn wangen. Ben ook bang dat die andere 2 te licht zullen zijn en weet nu al dat ik ze dan niet zo vaak ga gebruiken. Dan ga ik liever voor Sophie van Illamasqua. Maar heb net een deal met mijn moeder gemaakt dat ik de hele zomer geen blush meer ga kopen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nu moet ik dat ook vol gaan houden natuurlijk.. stomme deal.. hoe heb ik die kunnen maken?


----------



## Corally (May 16, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Haha ja die MSF's zijn best prijzig. Maar dat was wel een super mooie colectie! Ik heb daar Ring of Saturn van en Light Year. Het was maar goed dat ik toen nog niet oogschaduw gebruikte want die waren ook al zo mooi.  IF gebruik ik sinds 2 weken weer dagelijks. Maar vind het jammer dat hij niet zoveel pigment heeft. Nu moet ik eerlijk zeggen dat ik eigenlijk best wel gehecht ben aan mijn Illamasqua blushers en die het meest gebruikt. Die zijn zo mega gepigmenteerd vergeleken MAC. Dus moest echt weer even wennen. Normaal is het stip stip stip en blenden en nu moet ik echt een paar keer met de kwast over mijn wangen. Ben ook bang dat die andere 2 te licht zullen zijn en weet nu al dat ik ze dan niet zo vaak ga gebruiken. Dan ga ik liever voor Sophie van Illamasqua. Maar heb net een deal met mijn moeder gemaakt dat ik de hele zomer geen blush meer ga kopen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Illamasqua blushes zijn idd zo fijn! Heb je die deal moeten sluiten voor RFL? :haha:


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 16, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Waaaahhh ik mag RFL van mijn ouders, cadeautje
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Dat is wel een supercadeau! Ik hou van RFL, heb is echt een van mijn favoriete koraalkleurige blushes en de textuur en pigmentatie zijn fantastisch!


----------



## Corally (May 16, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> MissHolland said:
> 
> 
> > Waaaahhh ik mag RFL van mijn ouders, cadeautje
> ...


 Agreed. :nods: Ik wilde hem BIJNA skippen maar ik ben blij dat ik dat niet gedaan heb.


----------



## MissHolland (May 16, 2013)

Soort van ja haha. Ik had het met mijn moeder erover dat mijn laptop zo langzaam word en ik een harde schijf erbij moet kopen. Kijk namelijk heel graag serie´s online (Once Upon a Time, True Blood, Pretty Litte Liars, The Vampire Diaries etc en vind het zonde om ze weg te gooien) Toen zei ze dat ik geld van haar en Paps krijg omdat mijn zusje dat ook had gekregen en dat ik daar wel een van kon kopen. Maar toen dacht ik natuurlijk meteen aan RFL die ik nu wel zou kunnen kopen. Dus ik zei dat zo en toen schrok mijn moeder er een beetje van, nog meer make-up!??? Dus toen ik zei ik tegen haar dan koop ik deze zomer geen blusher meer okay? Toen gaf ze me een hand en hadden we een deal gesloten. Oeps.. Maar opzich heb ik ook wel genoeg blushers. Van alles wat dus kan mooi afwisselen. En een MSF is geen blush toch? Dus mocht er nog een mineralize skinfinish colectie komen mag ik die wel kopen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




	Edit: ik wou hem dus eerst ook skippen. Ben zo blij dat ik hem zometeen wel heb! Kan niet wachten tot ik hem kan uitproberen


----------



## Corally (May 16, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Soort van ja haha. Ik had het met mijn moeder erover dat mijn laptop zo langzaam word en ik een harde schijf erbij moet kopen. Kijk namelijk heel graag serie´s online (Once Upon a Time, True Blood, Pretty Litte Liars, The Vampire Diaries etc en vind het zonde om ze weg te gooien) Toen zei ze dat ik geld van haar en Paps krijg omdat mijn zusje dat ook had gekregen en dat ik daar wel een van kon kopen. Maar toen dacht ik natuurlijk meteen aan RFL die ik nu wel zou kunnen kopen. Dus ik zei dat zo en toen schrok mijn moeder er een beetje van, nog meer make-up!??? Dus toen ik zei ik tegen haar dan koop ik deze zomer geen blusher meer okay? Toen gaf ze me een hand en hadden we een deal gesloten. Oeps.. Maar opzich heb ik ook wel genoeg blushers. Van alles wat dus kan mooi afwisselen. En een MSF is geen blush toch? Dus mocht er nog een mineralize skinfinish colectie komen mag ik die wel kopen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hahaha, ik hou tegenwoordig m'n mond als ik wat bestel anders krijg ik ook commentaar LOL. Ik kan tegenwoordig dingen wel makkelijker skippen dan eerst, eerst kocht ik bijna alles wat ik wilde hebben en dat doe ik gelukkig niet meer. Al wil ik binnenkort nog wel meer Inglot palettes erbij terwijl ik er al 13 heb *kuch*. Succes met het blush-skippen! En als je een MB wilt moet je gewoon zeggen dat het een mini-MSF is hahaha.


----------



## MissHolland (May 17, 2013)

Mijn make-up stash is nog niet eens zo groot. Maar 1 lade (hij stroomt wel bijna over) Verder neemt mijn moeder altijd de paketjes aan dus ze komt er toch wel achter wat ik besteld heb. Ziet ze het niet dan vraagt ze er naar (en ik kan niet liegen, ben ik te slecht in haha)  Ik ben nog nooit in een Inglot store geweest! Hebben we niet in het Noorden. Maar lees altijd heel veel positieve revieuws over de palletes. Het is maar goed dat we hier alleen een kleine Douglas en kleine Ici Paris hebben


----------



## MissHolland (May 17, 2013)

Nou zeg.. verheug ik me vandaag op de bronzer, komt hij niet. Terwijl er via de MAC site stond dat hij vandaag zou komen.. Hopen dat hij morgen komt samen met de rest want dat staat ook als verzonden. Anders word het pas maandag of dinsdag. Dat is nog zo ver weg hehe.


----------



## Ladyhawke (May 17, 2013)

Is er iemand wel eens in de MAC geweest op Schiphol achter de douane? Ik ga zondag namelijk vliegen en wil wel even langs MAC (Tax free?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Gatton (May 17, 2013)

Wel eens gekeken, maar ik voelde me altijd geïntimideerd, dus nooit serieus wezen kijken zeg maar, haha!


----------



## Ladyhawke (May 17, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Wel eens gekeken, maar ik voelde me altijd geïntimideerd, dus nooit serieus wezen kijken zeg maar, haha!


  	Oh echt? Hoe voelde je je geintimideerd dan? Ik hoop dat ik toch even een kijkje kan nemen


----------



## Gatton (May 18, 2013)

Ik voel me altijd geïntimideerd bij alle make-up counters, omdat ik vooral budget producten gebruik en dan het gevoel heb dat je dat ook ziet. Of nog erger, wanneer ik make-uploos bij zo'n counter aankom. XD


----------



## MissHolland (May 18, 2013)

Gatton, nergens voor nodig hoor! Budget make-up kan net zo mooi zijn als duurdere merken. En je hebt een mooie huid dus je hebt ook niet veel nodig. En er is niets mis met een make-up loos dagje. Ik durf het zelf niet vanwege acne (stomme bijwerking van de B12 injecties die ik 1/2x per week moet) maar het lijkt me heerlijk om te kunnen. Vooral zometeen met de warme dagen.  Sun Dipped is met Blanc Type aan gekomen! Echt blij dat ik deze gekocht heb. Gebruik niet vaak bronzer (heb er ook maar een) maar denk dat ik deze wel vaker ga gebruiken. Past mooi bij mijn huid. De blush, andere oogschaduw en pro longweare concealer komen dinsdag. Ben ook benieuwd of ik minder foundation kan gebruiken met de concealer. Heb hem eigenlijk gekocht voor als het zo wat mooier weer word. Gebruik nu eigenlijk nooit concealer. Hsd al een van MAC maar die vond ik niet fijn. Die nieuwe van Catrice is trouwens wel een aanrader! Alleen is die te donker voor mij.


----------



## Gatton (May 18, 2013)

Haha, dankje MissHolland (wat is je echte naam? Misschien wat handiger ). Mijn huid is de laatste tijd aan het opspelen, veel puistjes in het kingebied en ook eentje die steeds terugkomt op dezelfde plek op mijn wang. :') Maar valt mezelf natuurlijk veel meer op dan het anderen opvalt...

	En budgetproducten... Ik krijg er gewoon een kick van als een budgetproduct heerlijk werkt. Ben verliefd op mijn Sleek paletjes. Heb er veel te veel, hihi. Wel gemerkt dat duurdere lipstick wel stukken fijner is ivm niet hoeven bij te werken, maar Teeez is op dat gebied ook weer geweldig met hun budgetlipsticks.  En gebruik die concealer van Catrice idd ook! Ik was laatst de make-up van een vriendin aan het doen, het was grappig hoe hij bij haar licht/roze getint uitkwam, en op mijn huid is hij iets te donker en heeft hij een gelige tint... Zie je weer dat mijn hoofd rood is en de rest van mijn lichaam geel, haha. :')

	Ik ga morgen de visagie bij een photoshoot doen! Ben gevraagd door een kennis voor zijn nichtje, anders moest ze het zelf doen, en hij denkt dat ik het wel beter kan... nu moet ik alleen bedenken wat ik allemaal mee moet nemen... word nu al gek haha, ik heb veel te veel!


	Ben je blij met je aankopen, MissHolland? Ik ga even besparen op make-up, heb te veel, en ik ga volgende week een 3DS XL kopen hihi.  Priorities!


----------



## Corally (May 18, 2013)

Sleek is ook heel fijn! Ik verzamelde eerst alle palettes, blushes en pout polishes.  Maar ik ga de meeste palettes verkopen, zoveel zijn (haast) ongebruikt door m'n Inglot palettes. Ik verzamel nog wel alle blushes en pout polishes haha. Ik koop behalve Sleek bijna geen budget producten meer omdat ik merk dat ik er toch niet naar grijp. Ik baal er wel echt van dat de infinite matt foundation van catrice eruit is, dat is/was denk ik wel mijn favoriete foundation... ik had hem al een tijdje niet meer gebruikt dus toen hij eruit ging had ik maar 1 BU gekocht.. was een beetje vergeten hoe fijn hij was. Sowieso zijn al mijn foundations van drogisterij merken. Ik koop wel veel Catrice lakjes en Catrice lipsticks vind ik ook goed, vooral de oude met de bruine? huls. Die concealer van catrice moet ik ook nog uitproberen, lijkt me een goede concealer. Het schijnt trouwens dat het merk MUA naar NL komt, dat lijkt me wel leuk! Zou nog leuker zijn als Sleek/Barry M/Collection komen!


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 19, 2013)

Het zou inderdaad leuk zijn als we meer drogisterijmerken kregen. Ik gebruik de enkele budget producten die ik heb ook niet veel. Ik koop dus bijna geen make up bij de drogisterij, maar dat komt ook doordat ik de producten vaak net te saai vind ofzo. Als we meer keuze zouden hebben zou ik misschien ook vaker bij de drogisterij spullen kopen. Ik moet wel nog steeds op zoek naar Teeez. Afgelopen week nog niet de kans gehad en het klink alsof dat merk wel wat leuke kleuren heeft. Ik zou ook wel graag wat van die Maybelline Vivids hebben, maar volgens mij zijn die niet in Nederland verkrijgbaar. Weet een van jullie toevallig of ze nog komen?
  	Ik moet ook nog maar langs bij de nieuwe Inglot winkel in Eindhoven. Ik had begrepen dat ze verhuisd zijn naar een grotere locatie en ik zat erover te denken toch nog een 10-pan palette te kopen en misschien een paar van die felle blushes.


----------



## Gatton (May 19, 2013)

Inglot houdt het nu bij hun eigen winkels, hun counters zijn foetsie, spijtig genoeg. Was zo blij dat ik gewoon zo'n fijn en mooi merk in mijn eigen stadje kon halen, maar die is nu dus foetsie.  Brrr


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 19, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Inglot houdt het nu bij hun eigen winkels, hun counters zijn foetsie, spijtig genoeg. Was zo blij dat ik gewoon zo'n fijn en mooi merk in mijn eigen stadje kon halen, maar die is nu dus foetsie.  Brrr


  	Dat is echt balen. Ik had het ook al gehoord, wel een beetje vreemd. Eerst Sephora die weg gaat uit de V&D en nu de Inglot counters.


----------



## MACerette (May 19, 2013)

En de enigste Make Up Store van Nederland op de Heiligeweg is ook al weg


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 19, 2013)

MACerette said:


> En de enigste Make Up Store van Nederland op de Heiligeweg is ook al weg


  	En ik was er nog nooit geweest


----------



## MACerette (May 19, 2013)

Echt jammer, want die hadden echt mooie spullen. Andere spullen die MAC aanvulden. Zelfde prijs/kwaliteitsklasse. Mijn hart brak wel even toen ik dat op facebook las.


----------



## Gatton (May 19, 2013)

Gaat niet zo goed met de make-up in nuchter Nederland, vrees ik... En Sephora gaat weg uit heel Nederland, gaat gewoon niet goed denk ik


----------



## MACerette (May 19, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Gaat niet zo goed met de make-up in nuchter Nederland, vrees ik... En Sephora gaat weg uit heel Nederland, gaat gewoon niet goed denk ik


  	Het wordt tijd tot daar verandering in komt. Gelukkig hebben we MAC nog en de high end merken. En verder.. lang leve webshops / cp's.


----------



## Corally (May 19, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Gatton said:
> 
> 
> > Inglot houdt het nu bij hun eigen winkels, hun counters zijn foetsie, spijtig genoeg. Was zo blij dat ik gewoon zo'n fijn en mooi merk in mijn eigen stadje kon halen, maar die is nu dus foetsie.  Brrr
> ...


 Ik heb het er met een medewerker over gehad en ze zei dat Inglot eigen winkels wilt omdat ze anders zo ''verstopt'' in V&D's zitten en de Heiligeweg ligt net buiten de shoproute, je moet echt weten dat het daar is (als make-up addict) anders kom je er niet. Ik ben al blij dat Inglot gewoon blijft, al is het met wat minder winkels..die pop-up store op de Leidsestraat loopt trouwens blijkbaar heel goed dus misschien blijft die wel. 


Pinkdollface said:


> Het zou inderdaad leuk zijn als we meer drogisterijmerken kregen. Ik gebruik de enkele budget producten die ik heb ook niet veel. Ik koop dus bijna geen make up bij de drogisterij, maar dat komt ook doordat ik de producten vaak net te saai vind ofzo. Als we meer keuze zouden hebben zou ik misschien ook vaker bij de drogisterij spullen kopen. Ik moet wel nog steeds op zoek naar Teeez. Afgelopen week nog niet de kans gehad en het klink alsof dat merk wel wat leuke kleuren heeft. Ik zou ook wel graag wat van die Maybelline Vivids hebben, maar volgens mij zijn die niet in Nederland verkrijgbaar. Weet een van jullie toevallig of ze nog komen? Ik moet ook nog maar langs bij de nieuwe Inglot winkel in Eindhoven. Ik had begrepen dat ze verhuisd zijn naar een grotere locatie en ik zat erover te denken toch nog een 10-pan palette te kopen en misschien een paar van die felle blushes.


 Eerst was ik echt zowat elke dag bij de kruidvat te vinden dus het scheelt wel een boel dat ik er bijna niet meer kom! Ik heb laatst nog gekeken voor de Vivids en Whispers maar ik heb niks gevonden. Ik wil meer Inglot palettes.. ook al heb ik er al 13, echt erg. 


MACerette said:


> En de enigste Make Up Store van Nederland op de Heiligeweg is ook al weg


 Ik was op de een of andere manier nooit echt aangetrokken tot MUS.. ik heb wel een paar oogschaduws maar die ga ik denk ik weg doen. Ik vind het wel jammer dat MUS weg is, toch weer een merk minder. 


Gatton said:


> Gaat niet zo goed met de make-up in nuchter Nederland, vrees ik... En Sephora gaat weg uit heel Nederland, gaat gewoon niet goed denk ik


 Ja echt zo kak.


----------



## MACerette (May 19, 2013)

Corally said:


> Pinkdollface said:
> 
> 
> > Gatton said:
> ...


  Totaal bout.


----------



## MissHolland (May 20, 2013)

Ja heel jammer dat die shops allemaal weg zijn/gaan. Ik zal ze zelf niet missen want hier in het Noorden zitten ze helaas niet.

  	Gatton, ja ik ben super blij met mijn aankopen! Vandaag heb ik Blanc Type uitgeprobeerd. Tjee wat een verschil zeg!! De overgang word nu nog mooier/zachter! Bedankt voor het advies allemaal! En de bronzer is echt super fijn! Als ik geld over had had ik een BU gekocht. Maar misschien dat hij volged jaar wel weer uit komt. Denk niet dat ik hem binnen een jaar op gebruik. En anders heb ik Disobey van Illamasqua nog.


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 21, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Ja heel jammer dat die shops allemaal weg zijn/gaan. Ik zal ze zelf niet missen want hier in het Noorden zitten ze helaas niet.
> 
> Gatton, ja ik ben super blij met mijn aankopen! Vandaag heb ik Blanc Type uitgeprobeerd. Tjee wat een verschil zeg!! De overgang word nu nog mooier/zachter! Bedankt voor het advies allemaal! En de bronzer is echt super fijn! Als ik geld over had had ik een BU gekocht. Maar misschien dat hij volged jaar wel weer uit komt. Denk niet dat ik hem binnen een jaar op gebruik. En anders heb ik Disobey van Illamasqua nog.


  	Wat fijn dat Blanc Type en Sun Dipped zo goed bevallen! Ik heb Sun Dipped ook weer eens gebruikt en dat moet ik echt vaker doen. Ik denk dat ik toch weleens van bronzer zou gaan kunnen houden. Misschien dat ik deze week de Guerlain Nude bronzer ga halen, nu ik een 20% kortingscoupon heb. Ik hoop dat ze de Pro Longwear Bronzers ieder jaar weer terugbrengen, want die zijn echt heel fijn. Ik ben nu aan het twijfelen of ik misschien toch Nude On Board zou kopen en een BU van Sun Dipped, de verpakking dit jaar is echt zo mooi!


----------



## Ladyhawke (May 21, 2013)

Ik heb nog heel snel MAC geshopt op Schiphol, ik had maar een kwartier voordat we gingen boarden. Ik heb Underdressed L/s van TR, Eclair PP en Smokey Mauve e/s van ED gekocht voor 50 euro . Ik bleef te lang hangen want ik werd uiteindelijke omgeroepen dat ik de vlucht aan het vertragen was haha. Werd ook door een heel aardige mua geholpen. Misschien dat ik op de terugweg nog een keer langsga.


----------



## MACerette (May 21, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Ja heel jammer dat die shops allemaal weg zijn/gaan. Ik zal ze zelf niet missen want hier in het Noorden zitten ze helaas niet.
> 
> Gatton, ja ik ben super blij met mijn aankopen! Vandaag heb ik Blanc Type uitgeprobeerd. Tjee wat een verschil zeg!! De overgang word nu nog mooier/zachter! Bedankt voor het advies allemaal! En de bronzer is echt super fijn! Als ik geld over had had ik een BU gekocht. Maar misschien dat hij volged jaar wel weer uit komt. Denk niet dat ik hem binnen een jaar op gebruik. En anders heb ik Disobey van Illamasqua nog.
> Wat fijn dat Blanc Type en Sun Dipped zo goed bevallen! Ik heb Sun Dipped ook weer eens gebruikt en dat moet ik echt vaker doen. Ik denk dat ik toch weleens van bronzer zou gaan kunnen houden. Misschien dat ik deze week de Guerlain Nude bronzer ga halen, nu ik een 20% kortingscoupon heb. Ik hoop dat ze de Pro Longwear Bronzers ieder jaar weer terugbrengen, want die zijn echt heel fijn. Ik ben nu aan het twijfelen of ik misschien toch Nude On Board zou kopen en een BU van Sun Dipped, de verpakking dit jaar is echt zo mooi!


  	Nude on Board is fijn. Iedereen loopt weg met SD. Die is ook mooi trouwens, maar voor mensen met NC huid is NoB toch ook echt een aanrader vind ik zelf. Ik zie nu ook meer mensen dan vorig jaar die dat vinden. Ik kan me wel goed voorstellen dat hij echt onnatuurlijk staat op NW huid. De laatste tijd gebruik ik dagelijks bronzer (geen jersey shore). Net genoeg om net dat tikkeltje gezonder uit te zien. Ik schaam me niet voor mijn bleke NC15 btw. Bij een gebronsde look (NoB/ Double Definition/ Woodwinked achtige producten) maakt dat het plaatje wel net mooier vind ik zelf.
  	NoB gebruik ik nu. SD gebruik ik eerder als ik vanzelf al wat meer kleur heb door de zon.

  	Gek genoeg heb ik de bronzers tot voor kort weinig gebruikt, maar nu dus wel. Ik gebruik eerst de HS versies op en dan begin ik aan de TR versies. Vorig jaar had ik NoB, SD en Soft Sand gekocht. De laatste is ook mooi en subtiel, moeilijk te zwaar op te brengen maar de pro longwears zijn echt wel favoriet, ook beter dan Laguna vind ik zelf.
  	Overigens heb ik mezelf weer laten meeslepen en krijg ik via een cp nog het BMS quad en Sheer Seduction en Caliente 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Ik moet echt leren om als ik mijn zooi bij elkaar heb eventueel te posten wat ik er van vind evt met swatches etc maar niet meer blijven lezen. Dann ga ik alleen maar terug voor seconds... of thirds...


----------



## Gatton (May 21, 2013)

Ugh, ik voel me echt min. Donderdag wakker geworden met pijn in mijn mond, verstandskies weer aan het opspelen... Aangekeken, vrijdag gebeld, kon pas dinsdag, dus vandaag terecht... Ze kunnen niks voor me doen omdat mijn verstandskies niet is volgroeid, maar ondertussen is mijn tandvlees wel ontstoken. Eerst moet ik met vies smakend spul gaan spoelen, een week lang, zodat het geneest, want zo'n ontsteking kan niet verdoofd worden, en dan is zo'n kies trekken echt geen pretje. Mweeeeeeeuh, normaal nooit gezeik gehad met mijn tanden, en nu opeens alles dit jaar.


----------



## MACerette (May 21, 2013)

Oh ja, underdressed ook nog. Ga ik eens shinen...


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 21, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Oh ja, underdressed ook nog. Ga ik eens shinen...


  	Ik ben geloof ik ook om wat bronzers betreft. Ik ben Sun Dipped sinds een paar dagen meer gaan gebruiken en ik denk ook dat het mijn gezicht gezonder laat lijken. Ik heb vanmiddag de Guerlain 4 Seasons Bronzer in Nude gekocht. Wat een duur ding zeg! Ik had gelukkig 20% korting. Hij ziet er wel heel mooi uit en de textuur is ook lekker zacht, maar zeker niet poederig. Ow en die verpakking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ik kan niet wachten de Guerlain bronzer echt goed te proberen. Je maakt me toch wel nieuwsgierig naar Nude on Board en zeker nu ik er inderdaad ook meerdere mensen positief over hoor spreken. Ik denk wel dat ik meer neutraal ben dan NC, maar toen ik hem laatst swatchte leek hij lang niet zo geel als ik me herinner van vorig jaar en ik denk dat hij me toch wel zou staan. Als ik die dan ook koop heb ik toch nog een mooie compact in de TR verpakking. Een BU van Sun Dipped zal niet meer nodig zijn, omdat ik denk dat de Guerlain Nude heel goed gaat bevallen.

  	Ik wordt ook altijd meegesleept met al die mooie verhalen, maar ik vind die verhalen juist zo leuk om te lezen. Je zal BMS vast heel mooi vinden! Ik had hem vandaag ook weer op en hij is echt prachtig. Ik was ook nog aan het twijfelen over Underdressed, maar ik heb nog dichte Hey Sailor en Archie's Girls lipglasses liggen en ik moet echt eerst wat opmaken zodat ik die eindelijk mag openen van mezelf.


----------



## MACerette (May 21, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Oh ja, underdressed ook nog. Ga ik eens shinen... 		 		 			Ik ben geloof ik ook om wat bronzers betreft. Ik ben Sun Dipped sinds een paar dagen meer gaan gebruiken en ik denk ook dat het mijn gezicht gezonder laat lijken. Ik heb vanmiddag de Guerlain 4 Seasons Bronzer in Nude gekocht. Wat een duur ding zeg! Ik had gelukkig 20% korting. Hij ziet er wel heel mooi uit en de textuur is ook lekker zacht, maar zeker niet poederig. Ow en die verpakking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Ik ben aan het destashen: 1 stapje naar voren, 2 achteruit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *gaat Guerlain bronzer googelen...
  	Mahjah, zo te horen krijg ik geen spijt van BMS.


----------



## Corally (May 21, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Ugh, ik voel me echt min. Donderdag wakker geworden met pijn in mijn mond, verstandskies weer aan het opspelen... Aangekeken, vrijdag gebeld, kon pas dinsdag, dus vandaag terecht... Ze kunnen niks voor me doen omdat mijn verstandskies niet is volgroeid, maar ondertussen is mijn tandvlees wel ontstoken. Eerst moet ik met vies smakend spul gaan spoelen, een week lang, zodat het geneest, want zo'n ontsteking kan niet verdoofd worden, en dan is zo'n kies trekken echt geen pretje. Mweeeeeeeuh, normaal nooit gezeik gehad met mijn tanden, en nu opeens alles dit jaar.


 Oh bah.  Ik moet deze vrijdag naar de kaakchirurg voor m'n verstandskies en dan na een tijd nog een keer voor een andere verstandskies. Ik zie er zoooo tegenop.


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 21, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ik ben aan het destashen: 1 stapje naar voren, 2 achteruit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Ik zag dat je inderdaad veel hebt toegevoegd aan je sale. Dat is toch wel goed van je! Ik laat nog wel weten wat ik van die Guerlain bronzer vind. Ik ben benieuwd wat je van de swatches vindt die je via google tegenkomt. Hij heeft ook een heel mooi roze deel wat je in principe ook als blush kan gebruiken.
  	Ik zet trouwens vast 10 stappen achteruit als ik er ooit 1 vooruit zou zetten...
  	Ik heb nog wat Melt lipsticks op mijn lijst nu ze de verzendkosten naar $7 hebben verlaagd als je 3 lipsticks of meer koopt. Vandaag ben ik nog bij Inglot langs geweest en ze hebben die gave felle lipsticks binnen die Nikkietutorials heeft geswatcht op haar blog. Ik denk dat ik daar een paar van wil en ik wil toch nog wat oogschaduws van ze. Ik begin ze steeds meer te waarderen. Ook wil ik nog wat Illamasqua en een Chanel mascara. Houdt het ooit op?


----------



## MACerette (May 21, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ik ben aan het destashen: 1 stapje naar voren, 2 achteruit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Ja ik probeer te destashen, maar ondertussen vult de boel zich weer op met nieuwe dingen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	De bronzer heb ik gegoogeld. Lijkt me mooi. Ik zag alleen dat er wel een geur aan hangt en dan ben ik huiverig. Mijn huid houdt niet zo van parfum. Althans niet op mijn gezicht. Ben jaloers op mensen die alles kunnen smeren zonder al te veel problemen...
  	Ik hoor graag wat je er van vindt. Hou me op de hoogte!


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 21, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ja ik probeer te destashen, maar ondertussen vult de boel zich weer op met nieuwe dingen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Hoe kan dat toch gebeuren
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Hij heeft inderdaad wel een parfumgeur, maar ikzelf vind het niet te sterk. Heb je andere Guerlain gezichtsproducten geprobeerd? De Meteorites hebben ook een parfum, maar die is iets sterker en daar heb ik zelf geen reactie op. Verder heb ik wat gezichtsproducten van Guerlain betreft alleen nog een LE poeder, maar van wat ik begrijp hebben alle gezichtsproducten van Guerlain wel een parfum, dus als je andere Guerlain gezichtsproducten kan gebruiken zonder probleem kan de bronzer misschien ook geen kwaad. Ik snap wel dat je er voorzichtig mee bent als je huid niet van parfum houdt. Ik laat je nog weten wat mijn ervaring is!


----------



## MACerette (May 21, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ja ik probeer te destashen, maar ondertussen vult de boel zich weer op met nieuwe dingen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Mijn huis is een echte pita...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Van Guerlain nog nooit iets gehad. Dior kreeg ik wel last van, foundation en bronzer...
  	Maar ik hoor graag je bevindingen.


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 21, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Mijn huis is een echte pita...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Ik ben echt een fan geworden van Guerlain, maar ik ben bang dat het dan niets voor jou is (Scheelt je wel een hoop geld). Ik heb een sample van de Dior BB cream geprobeerd en daar had ik geen last van, maar verder heb ik nooit gezichtsproducten van Dior gehad.


----------



## Corally (May 21, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> MACerette said:
> 
> 
> > Ja ik probeer te destashen, maar ondertussen vult de boel zich weer op met nieuwe dingen.
> ...


  Ik vind Geurlain producten altijd naar oma's ruiken. :lol: Ze zijn wel heel mooi. :bigheart:


----------



## MissHolland (May 21, 2013)

Sun Dipped vind ik eigenlijk vrij neutraal van kleur. Hij heeft geen roze maar ook geen gele ondertoon. Ik heb eigenlijk ook nooit bronzers gebruikt. Heb er wel een van Collistar (in een oooo zo mooie verpakking *kwijl*) maar die vind ik mooier als ik heel bruin ben. Disobey gebruik ik om te shapen en mijn gezicht warmer te maken en op die manier gebruik ik Sun Dipped nu ook. 

  	Gatton, balen zeg! Hoop dat de ontsteking snel weg is. Ik moet mijn verstand kies (2) eigenlijk al iets van 5 jaar eruit hebben maar ik durf niet :S Heb wel een poging gedaan maar toen vloog de spuit bijna door de kamer en werd de mevrouw heel boos op mij. Mijn moeder was mee maar weet er amper nog iets van (zo veel zenuwen) Daarna nog een afspraak gemaakt voor onder narcose want ik was te gevaarlijk om het zonder te doen maar toen heb ik afgebeld. Ik ben al in de stress van die 2x dat ik naar de tandarts moet ieder jaar. Maar zal me er toch een keer over heen moeten zetten..

  	MACerette, haha nog meer make-upjes gekocht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Leuke aankopen! Heb zelf niet Laguna maar wel een blush van Nars (Deep Throat) en vind er eigenlijk niets bijzonders aan.. Vind Illamasqua blushers het beste en die van MAC vind ik ook fijner. Het is verder wel een mooi merk met leuk spul maar zal niet zo snel er weer iets van kopen. Zou nog wel heel graag een blush van TF willen maar dan zal ik een keer naar Engeland moeten want ik heb geen cc.

  	Pinkdollface, Guerlain is een prachtig merk, vooral de verpakkingen en zo! Deze is ook om te kwijlen. Echt een luxe product!


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 21, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Sun Dipped vind ik eigenlijk vrij neutraal van kleur. Hij heeft geen roze maar ook geen gele ondertoon. Ik heb eigenlijk ook nooit bronzers gebruikt. Heb er wel een van Collistar (in een oooo zo mooie verpakking *kwijl*) maar die vind ik mooier als ik heel bruin ben. Disobey gebruik ik om te shapen en mijn gezicht warmer te maken en op die manier gebruik ik Sun Dipped nu ook.
> 
> Gatton, balen zeg! Hoop dat de ontsteking snel weg is. Ik moet mijn verstand kies (2) eigenlijk al iets van 5 jaar eruit hebben maar ik durf niet :S Heb wel een poging gedaan maar toen vloog de spuit bijna door de kamer en werd de mevrouw heel boos op mij. Mijn moeder was mee maar weet er amper nog iets van (zo veel zenuwen) Daarna nog een afspraak gemaakt voor onder narcose want ik was te gevaarlijk om het zonder te doen maar toen heb ik afgebeld. Ik ben al in de stress van die 2x dat ik naar de tandarts moet ieder jaar. Maar zal me er toch een keer over heen moeten zetten..
> 
> ...


  	Guerlain heb ik een half jaar geleden ofzo pas echt ontdekt en het is inderdaad een prachtig merk. Ik vind het heerlijk om mezelf af en toe met zo'n luxe product te verwennen.


----------



## MACerette (May 22, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Sun Dipped vind ik eigenlijk vrij neutraal van kleur. Hij heeft geen roze maar ook geen gele ondertoon. Ik heb eigenlijk ook nooit bronzers gebruikt. Heb er wel een van Collistar (in een oooo zo mooie verpakking *kwijl*) maar die vind ik mooier als ik heel bruin ben. Disobey gebruik ik om te shapen en mijn gezicht warmer te maken en op die manier gebruik ik Sun Dipped nu ook.   Gatton, balen zeg! Hoop dat de ontsteking snel weg is. Ik moet mijn verstand kies (2) eigenlijk al iets van 5 jaar eruit hebben maar ik durf niet :S Heb wel een poging gedaan maar toen vloog de spuit bijna door de kamer en werd de mevrouw heel boos op mij. Mijn moeder was mee maar weet er amper nog iets van (zo veel zenuwen) Daarna nog een afspraak gemaakt voor onder narcose want ik was te gevaarlijk om het zonder te doen maar toen heb ik afgebeld. Ik ben al in de stress van die 2x dat ik naar de tandarts moet ieder jaar. Maar zal me er toch een keer over heen moeten zetten..  MACerette, haha nog meer make-upjes gekocht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ja, net een paar dingen weggedaan om er weer 7 bij te krijgen. Le sigh...  Ik krijg waarschijnlijk eind volgende week Daydreaming, Love's Lure en Crymson Tryst oogschaduws, BMS quad (mijn poging tot dupen ten spijt), caliente, sheer seduction en underdressed.  Sucker... hboy:  ETA: van nars heb ik ook nogal wat blushes. Die vind ik ook wel fijn. Illamasqua vind ik ook een goed merk, maar daar gaan we weer... Parfum. Mijn huid houdt dus niet van Illamasqua helaas. Ik heb er wel over gedacht om die witte blush / highlighter te kopen en dat doe ik mss de volgende bestelling ook wel, maar ik denk dat dat een fail wordt ivm de ingrediënten...  Ik ga trouwens waarschijnlijk op korte termijn de sheer glow eens proberen. Ik verwacht een puistenbol mahjah, proberen kan...


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 22, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ik ga trouwens waarschijnlijk op korte termijn de sheer glow eens proberen. Ik verwacht een puistenbol mahjah, proberen kan...


  	Ow als je Sheer Glow probeert, kan je dan laten weten welke kleur jij bent? Jij bent toch ook NC15?


----------



## MACerette (May 22, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> MACerette said:
> 
> 
> > Ja, net een paar dingen weggedaan om er weer 7 bij te krijgen. Le sigh...   Ik krijg waarschijnlijk eind volgende week Daydreaming, Love's Lure en Crymson Tryst oogschaduws, BMS quad (mijn poging tot dupen ten spijt), caliente, sheer seduction en underdressed.   Sucker... hboy:    ETA: van nars heb ik ook nogal wat blushes. Die vind ik ook wel fijn. Illamasqua vind ik ook een goed merk, maar daar gaan we weer... Parfum. Mijn huid houdt dus niet van Illamasqua helaas. Ik heb er wel over gedacht om die witte blush / highlighter te kopen en dat doe ik mss de volgende bestelling ook wel, maar ik denk dat dat een fail wordt ivm de ingrediënten...   Ik ga trouwens waarschijnlijk op korte termijn de sheer glow eens proberen. Ik verwacht een puistenbol mahjah, proberen kan...
> ...


 Yup. Van wat ik begrijp van foundation matrix en andere vergelijkers zou ik het beste Gobi kunnen nemen.


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 22, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Yup. Van wat ik begrijp van foundation matrix en andere vergelijkers zou ik het beste Gobi kunnen nemen.


  	Dat dacht ik eerst ook, maar nu ben ik bang dat die toch te donker is.


----------



## MACerette (May 22, 2013)

Ja ik zit nu zelf aan een wat donkerdere kant van nc15. Als de zon af en toe schijnt ga ik tussen nc15 en nc20 inzitten en in extremen zelfs NC20. Dan ben ik voor mijn doen vet bruin.


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 22, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ja ik zit nu zelf aan een wat donkerdere kant van nc15. Als de zon af en toe schijnt ga ik tussen nc15 en nc20 inzitten en in extremen zelfs NC20. Dan ben ik voor mijn doen vet bruin.


 Haha vet bruin Dan zal gobi wel goed zijn voor jou.


----------



## MissHolland (May 22, 2013)

Vandaag was eindelijk RFL aangekomen! Met Naked Lunch en de ProLongweare concealer. PostNL sucks.. Iedere keer stond er weer (ook bij de andere paketjes) dat hij 'morgen' tussen zo en zo laat zou aan komen. En iedere keer maar niet. Vandaag ook zo. We hadden een spiegelreflex bij Bol besteld met oa een lens, uv filter en een tas. Wat denk je? Alles is aan gekomen op de camera na.. dus die moet morgen komen volgens die track en trace. Maar hij zou ook al vandaag komen. Heel handig zulke websites.. je weet niet wanneer je paketje komt. Maar goed RFL is goedkgekeurd! Mooie blush! Wel met veel shimmer erin dat is nou niet zo handig met een hoofd wat snel glimt maar met een poeder kun je het weer matteren als het te word. Naked Lunch is een mooi basis kleurtje om te hebben! Dus ook helemaal goedgekeurd. Heb hem vandaag al op gehad met Omega in de crease. En de ProLongwaere concealer.. daar had ik wat meer dekking van verwacht (wel goed geschud voor gebruik) Maar hij is wel de hele dag blijven zitten. En hij is gelukkig lichter dan de Studio fix Fluid foundation. Op dit momend gebruik ik alleen Face Finity want MAC is te donker.. ik zou nu echt een NC10 moeten hebben. Dus zon, ga maar snel weer schijnen!! Ik ben ook andere soort concealers gewent dus dit moet misschien eerst even wennen. Maar hij voelt licht aan op de huid en is minder zichtbaar dan de Studio fix Fluid foundation. Daar heb ik een haat liefde relatie mee haha. De ene keer zit hij mooier dan de andere keer maar hij blijft altijd een beetje zichtbaar. Ik wil weer een nieuwe foundation van MAC maar weet niet zo goed welke.. moet ik eigenlijk een keer naar de shop toe.


----------



## MissHolland (May 22, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ik ga trouwens waarschijnlijk op korte termijn de sheer glow eens proberen. Ik verwacht een puistenbol mahjah, proberen kan...


  	Hier ook iemand met een hele gevoelige huid! Gek genoeg kan ik wel tegen de blushers van Illamasqua. Maar mijn wangen zijn ook het minst gevoelig. Het was vooral heel moeilijk een dagcreme te vinden waar ik goed tegen kan. Er zijn zoveel de prullenbak in gegaan, echt zonde! En foundations zijn ook moeilijk. Zijn jou oogleden ook heel gevoelig? Zo ja welke oogschaduwbasis gebruik jij? Ik heb nu die van Artdeco. Een hele goeie en niet eens duur. Maar het brand soms op mijn oogleden. Kan het dus niet dagelijks gebruiken. Ben ook nog opzoek naar een makeup reiniger speciaal voor de ogen.


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 23, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Vandaag was eindelijk RFL aangekomen! Met Naked Lunch en de ProLongweare concealer. PostNL sucks.. Iedere keer stond er weer (ook bij de andere paketjes) dat hij 'morgen' tussen zo en zo laat zou aan komen. En iedere keer maar niet. Vandaag ook zo. We hadden een spiegelreflex bij Bol besteld met oa een lens, uv filter en een tas. Wat denk je? Alles is aan gekomen op de camera na.. dus die moet morgen komen volgens die track en trace. Maar hij zou ook al vandaag komen. Heel handig zulke websites.. je weet niet wanneer je paketje komt. Maar goed RFL is goedkgekeurd! Mooie blush! Wel met veel shimmer erin dat is nou niet zo handig met een hoofd wat snel glimt maar met een poeder kun je het weer matteren als het te word. Naked Lunch is een mooi basis kleurtje om te hebben! Dus ook helemaal goedgekeurd. Heb hem vandaag al op gehad met Omega in de crease. En de ProLongwaere concealer.. daar had ik wat meer dekking van verwacht (wel goed geschud voor gebruik) Maar hij is wel de hele dag blijven zitten. En hij is gelukkig lichter dan de Studio fix Fluid foundation. Op dit momend gebruik ik alleen Face Finity want MAC is te donker.. ik zou nu echt een NC10 moeten hebben. Dus zon, ga maar snel weer schijnen!! Ik ben ook andere soort concealers gewent dus dit moet misschien eerst even wennen. Maar hij voelt licht aan op de huid en is minder zichtbaar dan de Studio fix Fluid foundation. Daar heb ik een haat liefde relatie mee haha. De ene keer zit hij mooier dan de andere keer maar hij blijft altijd een beetje zichtbaar. Ik wil weer een nieuwe foundation van MAC maar weet niet zo goed welke.. moet ik eigenlijk een keer naar de shop toe.


  	De Postnl track&trace is inderdaad verwarrend. Pas als er staat dat het pakje in het sorteercentrum is en er dus niet meer staat wordt voorbereid door verzender, dan kan je het vertrouwen. Misschien dat je de Pro Longwear foundation iets fijner vindt dan Studio Fix Fluid? Hij komt alleen niet in een kleur lichter dan NC15. Fijn dat je RFL en Naked Lunch hebt en er blij mee bent! Ik heb dit zelf nog nooit geprobeerd, maar misschien dat je RFL kan mengen met je gezichtspoeder op de kwast en dat dat zou helpen tegen de vele shimmer?


----------



## MACerette (May 23, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *MissHolland* 


		 			 				Hier ook iemand met een hele gevoelige huid! Gek genoeg kan ik wel tegen de blushers van Illamasqua. Maar mijn wangen zijn ook het minst gevoelig. Het was vooral heel moeilijk een dagcreme te vinden waar ik goed tegen kan. Er zijn zoveel de prullenbak in gegaan, echt zonde! En foundations zijn ook moeilijk. Zijn jou oogleden ook heel gevoelig? Zo ja welke oogschaduwbasis gebruik jij? Ik heb nu die van Artdeco. Een hele goeie en niet eens duur. Maar het brand soms op mijn oogleden. Kan het dus niet dagelijks gebruiken. Ben ook nog opzoek naar een makeup reiniger speciaal voor de ogen. 



  	Eindelijk iemand die ook zo'n bout huid heeft als ik. Ik reageer echt op elke scheet. Dodelijk vermoeiend... Qua wat je kunt verdragen blijft het van persoon tot persoon verschillend natuurlijk. De prolongwear concealer kan ik wel redelijk verdragen, de prolongwear foundation zorgt echt voor een heftige reactie... Superjammer want ik vind de PLW en de MatchMaster echt de beste foundations die ik tot nu toe gebruikt heb. MatchMaster zorgt ook voor flinke bulten in de loop van de dag. En dat is nou echt zo'n no brainer voor mij. Bijna niet lelijk op te brengen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	Mijn mineralize oogschaduws heb ik bijna allemaal te koop gezet nadat ik die van Naturally een paar weken geleden probeerde en echt de hele dag onwijs last van mijn ogen heb gehad. Ik greep toch al amper naar mijn MESs dus weg ermee. Qua oogmake up reiniger kan ik de Lancôme Bifacil goed verdragen, maar die is prijzig. Die van MAC kan ik wel allebei verdragen, de rode beter dan de paarse heb ik het idee. Momenteel gebruik ik die van Biodermal (twee fasen oogmake up remover) en die valt ook niet tegen, dus ook nog wel aan te raden. Waar mogelijk probeer ik parfum op mijn gezichtshuid te mijden. Meestal pakt dat namelijk niet goed uit. Nu gebruik ik sinds een paar maanden de pcle creme van Biodermal weer en ik heb niet het idee dat ik daar per definitie erg last van heb. Soms komt een reactie wel met vertraging en heb ik niet meteen in de gaten wat het nu triggert... Zo te horen kun jij je daar wel mee identificeren want ook ik heb massa's cosmetica rechtstreeks de prullenbak ingegooid. Doodzonde...Qua lichaamsverzorging gebruik in al een paar jaar Dermolin, dat bevalt ook heel goed. Een heel enkele keer wil ik wel eens Biotherm bodylotion smeren of een enkele keer Rituals, maar echt blij wordt mijn huid daar niet van. Twee dagen achter elkaar is uitslag / een ruwere huid. Anyways... ik dwaal af...


----------



## MACerette (May 23, 2013)

Duuuus PDF, ik heb net de Sheer Glow besteld in Gobi, samen met de nieuwe concealers van NARS. Fingers crossed dat ik ertegen kan. Ik had ook de olievrije primer willen meebestellen maar zag op de site van Paula's Choice dat daar meerdere irriterende stoffen inzitten. Nevermind dus...

  	Wat ik overigens wel lollig vond is dat Beautyscene RiRi Woo, RiRi Boy en Heaux aankondigde door een foto van een wallpaper te laten zien van Magimania. Ik zat erover te denken om er een opmerking over te maken, maar, oh well... Wij weten het iig...


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 23, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Duuuus PDF, ik heb net de Sheer Glow besteld in Gobi, samen met de nieuwe concealers van NARS. Fingers crossed dat ik ertegen kan. Ik had ook de olievrije primer willen meebestellen maar zag op de site van Paula's Choice dat daar meerdere irriterende stoffen inzitten. Nevermind dus...
> 
> Wat ik overigens wel lollig vond is dat Beautyscene RiRi Woo, RiRi Boy en Heaux aankondigde door een foto van een wallpaper te laten zien van Magimania. Ik zat erover te denken om er een opmerking over te maken, maar, oh well... Wij weten het iig...


  	Ik ben benieuwd wat je ervan gaat vinden!

  	Shit nee hé komt die collectie 3 juni uit Ik heb dan 's ochtends een tentamen. Ik hoop maar dat de collectie pas later op de ochtend uitkomt. Ik had eerder 7 juni verwacht de dag nadat de US hem krijgt.


----------



## MACerette (May 23, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Duuuus PDF, ik heb net de Sheer Glow besteld in Gobi, samen met de nieuwe concealers van NARS. Fingers crossed dat ik ertegen kan. Ik had ook de olievrije primer willen meebestellen maar zag op de site van Paula's Choice dat daar meerdere irriterende stoffen inzitten. Nevermind dus...
> 
> Wat ik overigens wel lollig vond is dat Beautyscene RiRi Woo, RiRi Boy en Heaux aankondigde door een foto van een wallpaper te laten zien van Magimania. Ik zat erover te denken om er een opmerking over te maken, maar, oh well... Wij weten het iig...
> Ik ben benieuwd wat je ervan gaat vinden!
> ...


  	PM


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 23, 2013)

Ik zou nog laten weten hoe de Guerlain Nude bronzer me bevalt. Ik heb hem gisteren opgehad en vandaag weer. Hij is echt perfect! Sun Dipped is iets minder natuurlijk dan deze. De Guerlain Nude is lichter en rozer. De roze ondertonen werken perfect voor mijn huid. Ik wordt als ik in de zon heb gelegen eerder rood dan bruin, dus de roze ondertonen helpen het zo'n effect te geven, maar dan net wat minder rood dan normaal door de zon zou komen. De textuur is echt zo fijn! Ik denk niet dat ik Nude on Board nog nodig heb. Ik zal deze toch veel meer dragen en gelukkig zit hij in de vaste collectie. Ik ga vanaf nu zeker vaker bronzer dragen. Ik ben echt blij en heb het geld er zeker voor over gehad.


----------



## Corally (May 23, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> MACerette said:
> 
> 
> > Duuuus PDF, ik heb net de Sheer Glow besteld in Gobi, samen met de nieuwe concealers van NARS. Fingers crossed dat ik ertegen kan. Ik had ook de olievrije primer willen meebestellen maar zag op de site van Paula's Choice dat daar meerdere irriterende stoffen inzitten. Nevermind dus...  Wat ik overigens wel lollig vond is dat Beautyscene RiRi Woo, RiRi Boy en Heaux aankondigde door een foto van een wallpaper te laten zien van Magimania. Ik zat erover te denken om er een opmerking over te maken, maar, oh well... Wij weten het iig...
> ...


  Wth 3 juni? Wat een rare release-dag. Ze zei eerst deze zaterdag.. (Ik moest ook lachen toen ik zag dat het van Magimania was haha.) Naja het is dan herkansingsweek en ik heb geen herkansingen dus het komt op zich wel mooi uit!  Betekent trouwens wel dat we weer iets eerder krijgen dan de US. Maarre... Beautyscene heeft het alleen over de lipsticks, de rest heeft ze niet genoemd? Maar die komen toch ook wel, neem ik aan? Alleen ik weet echt niet wat ik moet doen.. Ik wil alleen RiRi Boy hebben.. maar dan zit ik met zoveel verzendkosten als ik alleen dat bestel.. en als ik meer bestel om aan de 40 euro te komen, dan heb ik volgens mij niet genoeg geld voor AAO.  Weten jullie trouwens wanneer AAO en TT hier uitkomen?


----------



## MACerette (May 23, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ik zou nog laten weten hoe de Guerlain Nude bronzer me bevalt. Ik heb hem gisteren opgehad en vandaag weer. Hij is echt perfect! Sun Dipped is iets minder natuurlijk dan deze. De Guerlain Nude is lichter en rozer. De roze ondertonen werken perfect voor mijn huid. Ik wordt als ik in de zon heb gelegen eerder rood dan bruin, dus de roze ondertonen helpen het zo'n effect te geven, maar dan net wat minder rood dan normaal door de zon zou komen. De textuur is echt zo fijn! Ik denk niet dat ik Nude on Board nog nodig heb. Ik zal deze toch veel meer dragen en gelukkig zit hij in de vaste collectie. Ik ga vanaf nu zeker vaker bronzer dragen. Ik ben echt blij en heb het geld er zeker voor over gehad.


  	Oeh hij klinkt wel erg mooi hoor PDF. Vind jij het ook een oma geur hebben? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Het parfum schrikt me af, anders had ik hem al besteld. Ik vind hem erg mooi uitzien...


----------



## MACerette (May 23, 2013)

Corally said:


> Weten jullie trouwens wanneer AAO en TT hier uitkomen?


  	Ja ik kan er niks aan doen hoor, maar volgens mij klopt daar geen hol van. Duuuuusssss


----------



## Corally (May 23, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Wth 3 juni? Wat een rare release-dag. Ze zei eerst deze zaterdag.. (Ik moest ook lachen toen ik zag dat het van Magimania was haha.) Naja het is dan herkansingsweek en ik heb geen herkansingen dus het komt op zich wel mooi uit! Alleen ik weet echt niet wat ik moet doen.. Betekent trouwens wel dat we weer iets eerder krijgen dan de US. Maarre... Beautyscene heeft het alleen over de lipsticks, de rest heeft ze niet genoemd? Maar die komen toch ook wel, neem ik aan? Ik wil alleen RiRi Boy hebben.. maar dan zit ik met zoveel verzendkosten als ik alleen dat bestel.. en als ik meer bestel om aan de 40 euro te komen, dan heb ik volgens mij niet genoeg geld voor AAO.    Weten jullie trouwens wanneer AAO en TT hier uitkomen?
> ...


 Naja we zien wel, we kunnen elkaar op de hoogte houden via pm als het uit is!


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 23, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Oeh hij klinkt wel erg mooi hoor PDF. Vind jij het ook een oma geur hebben?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Nop geen oma geur wat mij betreft
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hij ruikt wel lekker vind ik, maar ik ben slecht in het omschrijven van geuren. Volgens mij hebben alle Guerlain producten wel ongeveer dezelfde geur. Misschien kun je hem laten proberen in de winkel? Als je normaal al na één dag weet of je slecht reageert op een product dan kan dat misschien helpen met de beslissing.


----------



## MissHolland (May 23, 2013)

Wow ik heb vandaag voor het eerst sinds tijden geen foundation op gehad! Ik heb 3 pompjes (zijn wel inimini pompjes hihi) van de long proweare concealer gebruikt en dat was genoeg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dus eigenlijk moet er dan een foundation bij komen met een lichte dekking. De concealer is zachter voor mijn huid dan de Studio Fix Fluid. Er zijn dagen dat ik die helemaal niet kan dragen.

	MACerette, ik ben echt heeeel benieuwd wat je van de Nars Sheer Glow gaat vinden! Het is een foundation die ik ook nog heel graag zou willen testen. Ik hoop dat je huid er geen ruzie mee krijgt! En ja stront vervelend he zo'n gevoelige huid.. Ik kon ook niet tegen oogschaduws maar tegen die van MAC wel! Echt heel blij mee. Nu nog een goeie basis vinden.

  	Biodermal heb ik wisselende ervaring mee. De dagcreme kon opzich wel maar de reinings schuim was vreselijk. Heel mijn hoofd brande. Maar ik zal eens kijken of ze een tester hebben en anders kan ik die van MAC wel eens gaan proberen. Of een van Louis Widmer. Geen idee of die ook een heeft maar daar gebruik ik de meeste verzorgings producten van.

  	Pinkdollface, goeie aankoop dus! Leuk om te horen! 

	De Riri lipsticks zien er mooi uit. Ben benieuwd naar swatches.


----------



## MACerette (May 23, 2013)

Oeh Louis Widmer is voor mij ook een no go area...hboy:


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 24, 2013)

Ik heb eindelijk mijn eerste bestelling bij Hakuhodo geplaatst! Ik ben gegaan voor de J110 (blush kwast), J544 (dupe Mac 131), J5523 (dupe Mac 217) en J5529 (kleine crease kwast). Het was €112 in het totaal, dus dat ging nog vond ik voor 4 Hakuhodo kwasten. Ik hoop dat ze er snel zijn, want ik kan echt niet wachten ze uit te proberen!


----------



## Corally (May 24, 2013)

Ik kom net bij de kaakchirurg vandaan.. wat een hel. En dan moet ik over en tijdje weer terug voor m'n andere verstandskies. En als ik helemaal pech heb moeten de verstandskiezen die boven zitten er ook uit maar misschien dat die wel nog normaal doorkomen.


----------



## MACerette (May 24, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ik heb eindelijk mijn eerste bestelling bij Hakuhodo geplaatst! Ik ben gegaan voor de J110 (blush kwast), J544 (dupe Mac 131), J5523 (dupe Mac 217) en J5529 (kleine crease kwast). Het was €112 in het totaal, dus dat ging nog vond ik voor 4 Hakuhodo kwasten. Ik hoop dat ze er snel zijn, want ik kan echt niet wachten ze uit te proberen!


  	Yay! Ben benieuwd hoe ze je gaan bevallen.


----------



## MACerette (May 24, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ik kom net bij de kaakchirurg vandaan.. wat een hel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Ik hoop dat je je snel beter voelt en dat het de volgende keer meevalt. Even door de zure appel heenbijten en jezelf daarna verwennen ter compensatie...

  	Mijn RT liggen volgens mij gezellig bij de douane want ik heb ze nog steeds niet. Ik heb ook een bestelling bij een CP gedaan twv net geen 200 dollar en ik heb haar al gevraagd de spullen over 2 enveloppen te verdelen en een paar dagen na elkaar te sturen, maar ik heb het gevoel dat ik aan het dokken kom. Ik weet niet hoeveel mensen er bij de douane werken, maar als ze mijn naam vaker zien langsflitsen...


----------



## Corally (May 24, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Ik kom net bij de kaakchirurg vandaan.. wat een hel.  En dan moet ik over en tijdje weer terug voor m'n andere verstandskies.  En als ik helemaal pech heb moeten de verstandskiezen die boven zitten er ook uit maar misschien dat die wel nog normaal doorkomen.
> ...


 Ze zeiden wel dat deze moeilijker te verwijderen was dan de volgende dus het kan alleen maar minder erg! Maar de verdoving werkte nog niet helemaal aan het begin dus auw! En al dat geruk en gekraak brrr.   En echt kak zeg! Daar gaat je MAC geld.


----------



## MACerette (May 24, 2013)

Corally said:


> En echt kak zeg! Daar gaat je MAC geld.


  	Ow maaaan, dat wordt moed inzuipen. Tip: MAC is my crack, dus misschien als je ff langs een counter gaat en de poedertjes wat inhaleert ben je good to go?
  	Even alle gekheid op een stokje, wat een klotevooruitzicht. Wanneer moet je de volgende keer?

  	Tot nu toe heb ik nog nooit zeik gehad met de douane, dus dan zou dit de eerste keer zijn. Heeft iemand hier al eens een aanslag van de douane gehad? Zo ja, hoe erg was het?


----------



## Corally (May 24, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > >
> ...


 Ik moet over twee maanden weer, eigenlijk eerder maar ik heb dan tentamens dus ik heb het maar een paar weken opgeschoven. Ik ben blij dat het nog even duurt!  Ik heb een keer gezeik gehad de douane.. met in extra dimension '12 was de kans groot dat ik niet naar Douglas kon (MAC op website was er nog net niet volgens mij) dus ik had Superb en WOG gekocht op eBay voor +- €65, en daar kreeg ik ook nog eens €20 douanetroep overheen (btw+ verwerking) en uiteindelijk kon ik toch naar Douglas (toen kocht ik Glorify en Zestful) dus het was een duur grapje.


----------



## MACerette (May 24, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ik heb een keer gezeik gehad de douane.. met in extra dimension '12 was de kans groot dat ik niet naar Douglas kon (MAC op website was er nog net niet volgens mij) dus ik had Superb en WOG gekocht op eBay voor +- €65, en daar kreeg ik ook nog eens €20 douanetroep overheen (btw+ verwerking) en uiteindelijk kon ik toch naar Douglas (toen kocht ik Glorify en Zestful) dus het was een duur grapje.


  	Ja gelukkig heb je nog ff dan. Ik schijt peuken voor de tandarts en dit zou me niet vrolijk stemmen. Ik zou de afspraak waarschijnlijk een keer of 5 afbellen en verschuiven met een of andere lamme smoes. Maar ja, als je wel gaat ben je er vanaf. Ik zou ook nadrukkelijk aangeven hoe de laatste keer verlopen is. Misschien zijn ze dan iets voorzichter en controleren ze beter of je genoeg verdoving hebt gehad en of hij al werkt.

  	Daaaamn. Al valt 20 euro me nog mee. Maar als dat x3 wordt is het wel veel en ik heb wel ietsje meer dan 2 gezichtspoeders. FIngers crossed dat ik erlangsdoor glip...


----------



## Corally (May 24, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > > Ik moet over twee maanden weer, eigenlijk eerder maar ik heb dan tentamens dus ik heb het maar een paar weken opgeschoven. Ik ben blij dat het nog even duurt!   Ik heb een keer gezeik gehad de douane.. met in extra dimension '12 was de kans groot dat ik niet naar Douglas kon (MAC op website was er nog net niet volgens mij) dus ik had Superb en WOG gekocht op eBay voor +- €65, en daar kreeg ik ook nog eens €20 douanetroep overheen (btw+ verwerking) en uiteindelijk kon ik toch naar Douglas (toen kocht ik Glorify en Zestful) dus het was een duur grapje.
> ...


 Ik was nog meer bang voor de verdoving eigenlijk (ik haat naalden) maar daar voelde ik niet zoveel van eigenlijk.. Ik ga er wel wat van zeggen de volgende keer ja, maar het was op zich wel te doen hoor, het deed pijn maar ik had veel erger verkocht na al die horrorverhalen om me heen.. Ik dacht echt dat ik zou zitten janken in die stoel, normaal bij de tandarts als ze even tandsteen gaat verwijderen krijg ik al tranen in m'n ogen.. ik dacht dat ik van de verdoving al keihard zou gaan janken. :lol:  Maarre het was 20 euro voor mij hè. Het hangt er vanaf wat de waarde is op het pakketje + verzendkosten, daar gaat dan 21% btw (dacht ik) overheen en die btw + verwerkingskosten is het totaalbedrag.  ETA: wth Zestful? ik bedoelde Modern Pewter. :lol:


----------



## MACerette (May 24, 2013)

Corally said:


> ETA: wth Zestful? ik bedoelde Modern Pewter.


  	Voor mij mag hij verdoven zoveel als hij wil. Fuck it. Zodra de boor aangaat, dan zie je me zielig wegkruipen...

  	Enne, dat helpt niet hoor. Wat een lekkere manier om het weekend in te gaan. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Als ik de Sjaak ben dan was dat voorlopig het laatste dat ik uit de VS haal. Alleen iets dat ik echt heeeeeeeeeeel graag wil hebben.


----------



## Corally (May 24, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > >
> ...


 Haha.   Sinds ik gepakt ben koop ik eigenlijk nog alleen bij eBayers waarvan ik weet dat ze een lage waarde op het pakketje zetten.. Mijn cp'er doet ook een lage waarde. Eigenlijk bestel ik niet echt van Amerikaanse webshops, ik bestelde vroegâh wel veel bij nonpareilboutique en die zetten wel de echte waarde erop dacht ik. Maar iHerb zet dus ook de echte waarde op het pakketje maar bij mij zat er een track & trace sticker overheen geplakt dus misschien dat mijn pakketje daarom door de douane is gekomen.


----------



## MACerette (May 24, 2013)

Corally said:


> Sinds ik gepakt ben koop ik eigenlijk nog alleen bij eBayers waarvan ik weet dat ze een lage waarde op het pakketje zetten.. Mijn cp'er doet ook een lage waarde. Eigenlijk bestel ik niet echt van Amerikaanse webshops, ik bestelde vroegâh wel veel bij nonpareilboutique en die zetten wel de echte waarde erop dacht ik. Maar iHerb zet dus ook de echte waarde op het pakketje maar bij mij zat er een track & trace sticker overheen geplakt dus misschien dat mijn pakketje daarom door de douane is gekomen.


  	Hmmm, ik wou een keertje cheap doen en heb voor de 4 dollar verzendkosten gekozen, dat was zonder tracking. Goedkoop = duurkoop.


----------



## Corally (May 24, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > >
> ...


 Ik heb ook de goedkoopste verzendoptie gekozen! Maar er zat wel zo'n barcode op.. misschien was het wel voor het verwerken van de bestelling, kan ook.


----------



## MACerette (May 24, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ik heb ook de goedkoopste verzendoptie gekozen! Maar er zat wel zo'n barcode op.. misschien was het wel voor het verwerken van de bestelling, kan ook.


  	Dan hoop ik dat ze die bij mij ook geplakt hebben. Ik heb ze eerst nog een berichtje gestuurd of ze er een lagere waarde op konden zetten, maar dat kon niet zeiden ze. Misschien wilden ze me gewoon fucken en hebben juist het bedrag goed zichtbaar gelaten.

  	Als het te hoog oploopt mogen ze de penseeltjes van me houden daar bij de douane. Kan dat? Kun je afstand doen van een zending? Dan maar via de boozyshop.


----------



## Corally (May 24, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > >
> ...


 Ik weet niet wat er gebeurt als je het pakje weigert, ik denk dat het dan teruggestuurd wordt naar iHerb en dat jij je geld terugkrijgt? Ik zou het echt niet weten..


----------



## MACerette (May 24, 2013)

Corally said:


> Als het te hoog oploopt mogen ze de penseeltjes van me houden daar bij de douane. Kan dat? Kun je afstand doen van een zending? Dan maar via de boozyshop. 		 		Ik weet niet wat er gebeurt als je het pakje weigert, ik denk dat het dan teruggestuurd wordt naar iHerb en dat jij je geld terugkrijgt? Ik zou het echt niet weten..


  	Hmmm. Ik wacht het eens even af...


----------



## Corally (May 24, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Ik weet niet wat er gebeurt als je het pakje weigert, ik denk dat het dan teruggestuurd wordt naar iHerb en dat jij je geld terugkrijgt? Ik zou het echt niet weten..
> ...


 Uhu. Sommige iHerb bestellingen duren ook echt heel lang dus misschien dat je hem alsnog binnenkort hebt zonder douane gezeik.


----------



## MACerette (May 24, 2013)

Corally said:


> Quote:
> 
> Uhu. Sommige iHerb bestellingen duren ook echt heel lang dus misschien dat je hem alsnog binnenkort hebt zonder douane gezeik.


  	Kijk, dat zijn woorden waar ik iets mee kan, zo aan de vooravond van mijn weekend...


----------



## Corally (May 24, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Uhu. Sommige iHerb bestellingen duren ook echt heel lang dus misschien dat je hem alsnog binnenkort hebt zonder douane gezeik.
> ...


 Haha.


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 24, 2013)

Ik ben ook één keer gepakt met een pakje van een ebayer met OPI nagellakken. Dat was ook rond de €65 - €70 en ik geloof dat ik zo'n €26 moest dokken. Maar ik heb denk ik wel meer dan 50 pakjes uit de UK en US ontvangen en verder nooit iets hoeven betalen. Het is gewoon pech hebben als je gepakt wordt. Ik laat me niet tegenhouden, want dat is al een half jaar terug en nu ontvang ik weer gewoon alles zonder gezeik.


----------



## MACerette (May 24, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ik ben ook één keer gepakt met een pakje van een ebayer met OPI nagellakken. Dat was ook rond de €65 - €70 en ik geloof dat ik zo'n €26 moest dokken. Maar ik heb denk ik wel meer dan 50 pakjes uit de UK en US ontvangen en verder nooit iets hoeven betalen. Het is gewoon pech hebben als je gepakt wordt. Ik laat me niet tegenhouden, want dat is al een half jaar terug en nu ontvang ik weer gewoon alles zonder gezeik.


 Dat geeft de burger weer moed.


----------



## Corally (May 24, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ik ben ook één keer gepakt met een pakje van een ebayer met OPI nagellakken. Dat was ook rond de €65 - €70 en ik geloof dat ik zo'n €26 moest dokken. Maar ik heb denk ik wel meer dan 50 pakjes uit de UK en US ontvangen en verder nooit iets hoeven betalen. Het is gewoon pech hebben als je gepakt wordt. Ik laat me niet tegenhouden, want dat is al een half jaar terug en nu ontvang ik weer gewoon alles zonder gezeik.


 Dat is natuurlijk ook zo. Maar vaak is het wel zo dat als je een keer gepakt ben, je de volgende keren er ook uitgepikt wordt dus ik heb me een tijd gedeisd gehouden. En pakjes uit de UK kan je zo invoeren, pas als het pakje van buiten de EU komt moet je btw betalen (en als het bedrag heel hoog is invoerrechten).


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 24, 2013)

Corally said:


> Dat is natuurlijk ook zo. Maar vaak is het wel zo dat als je een keer gepakt ben, je de volgende keren er ook uitgepikt wordt dus ik heb me een tijd gedeisd gehouden. En pakjes uit de UK kan je zo invoeren, pas als het pakje van buiten de EU komt moet je btw betalen (en als het bedrag heel hoog is invoerrechten).


  	Ow ja dat van de UK was ik vergeten, maar ik heb daarna gewoon pakjes uit de VS laten komen en geen enkel probleem gehad. Ik heb me ook niet expres ingehouden. Ik geloof er niet zo in dat ze op je naam gaan letten ofzo. Dat is misschien anders als het naar een bedrijf toegaat.


----------



## Corally (May 24, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Dat is natuurlijk ook zo. Maar vaak is het wel zo dat als je een keer gepakt ben, je de volgende keren er ook uitgepikt wordt dus ik heb me een tijd gedeisd gehouden. En pakjes uit de UK kan je zo invoeren, pas als het pakje van buiten de EU komt moet je btw betalen (en als het bedrag heel hoog is invoerrechten).
> ...


 Misschien hebben die bloggers gewoon ongeluk gehad, keer na keer werden ze eruit gepikt namelijk als ze iets bestelden.


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 24, 2013)

Corally said:


> Misschien hebben die bloggers gewoon ongeluk gehad, keer na keer werden ze eruit gepikt namelijk als ze iets bestelden.


  	Wow dat is raar zeg. Ik hoop maar dat mijn Hakuhodo pakje er niet wordt uitgepikt (*klopt op hout).


----------



## Corally (May 24, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Misschien hebben die bloggers gewoon ongeluk gehad, keer na keer werden ze eruit gepikt namelijk als ze iets bestelden.
> ...


 Oeh Hakuhodo kwasten. Die lijken me ZO fijn.


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 24, 2013)

Corally said:


> Oeh Hakuhodo kwasten. Die lijken me ZO fijn.


  	Ik zal zeker laten weten hoe ze bevallen als ik ze heb. Ik kijk er ook al een hele tijd naar uit, dus toen mijn stufi vandaag binnen was heb ik ze meteen besteld. Ik moet maar alvast een lijst maken voor een tweede bestelling volgende maand voor het geval ze zo goed zijn als ik hoop.


----------



## Corally (May 24, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Oeh Hakuhodo kwasten. Die lijken me ZO fijn.
> ...


 Haha, ik hoop dat ik er niet aan ga beginnen! Ze zijn zo duur.


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 24, 2013)

Corally said:


> Haha, ik hoop dat ik er niet aan ga beginnen! Ze zijn zo duur.


  	Ze hebben ook kwasten die rond dezelfde prijs liggen als Mac. Ik heb twee gezichtskwasten (een gewone blush kwast en een dupe voor de Mac 131) en twee oogschaduwkwasten (een kleine crease kwast en een dupe voor de Mac 217) voor €112 inclusief verzendkosten. Ik vond dat best redelijk en zeker als ze nog fijner blijken te zijn dan Mac. Je kan op de site zien van wat voor haar de kwasten zijn gemaakt en zolang je de eekhoornharen vermijdt vallen de prijzen meestal mee. Sommige grote poederkwasten kunnen nog steeds wel duur zijn helaas, maar ze hebben zoveel dat er vast wel iets te vinden is wat je mooi vindt voor een redelijke prijs. De duurste kwasten zijn de S100 en Kokutan series (door de speciale handvaten) en de kabukikwasten (heten daar Kinoko kwasten). Toch zou ik wel graag ooit zo'n superluxe kabuki willen...


----------



## Corally (May 24, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Haha, ik hoop dat ik er niet aan ga beginnen! Ze zijn zo duur.
> ...


 Naja ik geef nooit zoveel geld uit aan kwasten. Ik heb voornamelijk Real Techniques en Zoeva en ik ben er heel blij mee, helemaal voor die prijs. Ik heb ook Sigma kwasten (mijn eerste ''echte'' kwasten) en ik vond ze eerst wel fijn, maar nu vind ik alleen een paar oogschaduwkwasten nog fijn en de rest niet meer. Van MAC wil ik nog wel een paar oogschaduwkwasten..  maar de #217 en #239 bijv. staan al heel lang op mijn lijstje en die heb ik ook nog steeds niet haha. Ik kan me er op de een of andere manier niet toe zetten om zoveel uit te geven aan kwasten. :nope: Komt denk ik omdat ik liever geld uitgeef aan make-up en ik toch tevreden ben met m'n huidige kwasten.. al wil ik nog wel een aantal RT en veel van die nieuwe Zoeva kwasten haha.


----------



## Gatton (May 24, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ik kom net bij de kaakchirurg vandaan.. wat een hel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Was het een nare kies, ja? Ah bah! Mijn ontsteking is nu wel minder, over 2 weken moet ik ook naar de kaakchirurg, moet zelf kiezen of ik alleen die ene kies of de andere 2 (dus 3 in totaal) laat trekken; heb alleen niet echt last van die andere 2, dus waarom? Mijn ondertanden staan al scheef door die verstandskiezen, dus dat is al te laat...


----------



## Corally (May 24, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Ik kom net bij de kaakchirurg vandaan.. wat een hel.  En dan moet ik over en tijdje weer terug voor m'n andere verstandskies.  En als ik helemaal pech heb moeten de verstandskiezen die boven zitten er ook uit maar misschien dat die wel nog normaal doorkomen.
> ...


 Ja heel naar! Ik kan het gekraak nog horen brrrr. Maar die andere ligt iets beter dus dat wordt minder erg *zeggen ze*. Yeah right, vrijwillig nog 2 extra laten trekken voor niets?! Ze willen ons gewoon pijnigen! :lol:


----------



## Gatton (May 24, 2013)

Ik ben allang blij dat we tegenwoordig verdovingen krijgen, hihihi, maar dat gekraak is alsnog superranzig. Suist door je hele oor heen, gatverdamme :')

	Dames, hebben we al gehoord van de retro matte collectie? Moxie zat blijkbaar bij de originele editie uit 1999, dus ik hoop dat ze hem weer doen, heb de By Request van vorig jaar gemist! Ik draag niet graag rood, maar als ze een rozige toon hebben ben ik wel weer verliefd. Haarkleuren die er zo uit zien ben ik ook helemaal weg van. 





	Heb mijn eigen belofte ook gebroken. Zo'n 4 uur nadat ik mijn 3DS XL had gekocht ook een Inglot lipstick gekocht ("Ja maar hij is in de aanbieding voor €10!). 418, een Barbie roze, aangezien Silly niet licht genoeg was (vergeleken met het idee van Silly in mijn hoofd, hehe).





	Onderste, via http://cosme411.blogspot.nl/2010/04/pink-lips-inglot-mac-lipsticks.html


----------



## MissHolland (May 24, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ik heb eindelijk mijn eerste bestelling bij Hakuhodo geplaatst! Ik ben gegaan voor de J110 (blush kwast), J544 (dupe Mac 131), J5523 (dupe Mac 217) en J5529 (kleine crease kwast). Het was €112 in het totaal, dus dat ging nog vond ik voor 4 Hakuhodo kwasten. Ik hoop dat ze er snel zijn, want ik kan echt niet wachten ze uit te proberen!


  	Dat valt idd best mee voor Hakuhodo kwasten! En je zult ze vast snel ontvangen. Heb er 2x besteld en had ze een week later al in huis. Vond het wel eng want ik deed beide keren de goedkoopste verzend optie haha.

  	Mijn kaaklijn zit onder de pukkels.. hoop dat het komt omdat ik weer een B12 injectie moet zetten (heel gek ik krijg het als ik een injectie moet maar ook als ik hem gehad heb) Dus duimen dat het niet van de pro longweare concealer komt!!

  	Corally, brr het haar staat recht omhoog na het lezen van jou verhaal. Hoop dat die andere goed door komt of dat het niet nodig is.

  	Haha Gatton, tsja je bent verslaaft of je bent het niet


----------



## Gatton (May 25, 2013)

Meeeeeeeeeeeeh, Moxie komt niet in de nieuwe collectie. Darnit!


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 25, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Dat valt idd best mee voor Hakuhodo kwasten! En je zult ze vast snel ontvangen. Heb er 2x besteld en had ze een week later al in huis. Vond het wel eng want ik deed beide keren de goedkoopste verzend optie haha.
> 
> Mijn kaaklijn zit onder de pukkels.. hoop dat het komt omdat ik weer een B12 injectie moet zetten (heel gek ik krijg het als ik een injectie moet maar ook als ik hem gehad heb) Dus duimen dat het niet van de pro longweare concealer komt!!
> 
> ...


  	Het pakje met mijn kwasten is al verzonden, dus ik hoop heel erg dat ik ze voor volgend weekend binnen heb zodat ik ze dan goed kan uitproberen! Dat is fijn dat je jou pakjes toen al zo snel had. Ik heb ook voor de goedkope optie gekozen, maar dat is eigenlijk de optie die ik altijd kies ook voor andere pakjes en die is prima.


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 25, 2013)

Corally said:


> Naja ik geef nooit zoveel geld uit aan kwasten. Ik heb voornamelijk Real Techniques en Zoeva en ik ben er heel blij mee, helemaal voor die prijs. Ik heb ook Sigma kwasten (mijn eerste ''echte'' kwasten) en ik vond ze eerst wel fijn, maar nu vind ik alleen een paar oogschaduwkwasten nog fijn en de rest niet meer. Van MAC wil ik nog wel een paar oogschaduwkwasten.. maar de #217 en #239 bijv. staan al heel lang op mijn lijstje en die heb ik ook nog steeds niet haha. Ik kan me er op de een of andere manier niet toe zetten om zoveel uit te geven aan kwasten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Ik geef juist graag geld uit aan goede kwasten, omdat ik merk dat ik daarmee mijn make up een stuk mooier aan kan brengen. Als goedkopere kwasten prima werken is dat natuurlijk super, maar ik denk wel dat je toch een verschil zou merken met enkele duurdere kwasten. Je kan natuurlijk van één of een paar van je meest gebruikte kwasten een duurdere versie kopen om het zo uit te proberen. Als het dan toch niet zo blijkt uit te maken dan heb je in elk geval wel het type kwast wat je toch meer gebruikt en dan voelt het minder als een verspilling (klinkt dat een beetje logisch?). De 217 en 239 zijn zeker hele fijne kwasten om mee te beginnen!
  	Wat ik ook zou kunnen doen is een kwast van Hakuhodo voor jou (of iemand anders die er naar zoekt) meebestellen met mijn volgende bestelling. De verzendkosten zijn vast en als je maar één kwast van ze zou willen proberen zijn die wel erg hoog. Als ik hem mee zou bestellen zou je misschien een euro ofzo van de verzendkosten kunnen betalen en dan de verzendkosten van mij naar jou.


----------



## Corally (May 25, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Naja ik geef nooit zoveel geld uit aan kwasten. Ik heb voornamelijk Real Techniques en Zoeva en ik ben er heel blij mee, helemaal voor die prijs. Ik heb ook Sigma kwasten (mijn eerste ''echte'' kwasten) en ik vond ze eerst wel fijn, maar nu vind ik alleen een paar oogschaduwkwasten nog fijn en de rest niet meer. Van MAC wil ik nog wel een paar oogschaduwkwasten.. maar de #217 en #239 bijv. staan al heel lang op mijn lijstje en die heb ik ook nog steeds niet haha. Ik kan me er op de een of andere manier niet toe zetten om zoveel uit te geven aan kwasten. :nope:  Komt denk ik omdat ik liever geld uitgeef aan make-up en ik toch tevreden ben met m'n huidige kwasten.. al wil ik nog wel een aantal RT en veel van die nieuwe Zoeva kwasten haha.
> ...


 Dat is wel een idee! Lief van je.  Maar hoeveel zijn de verzendkosten naar NL dan? Ik kan het niet vinden op de site. Ik heb even gekeken en ik vind de prijzen oogschaduwkwasten van de J, G en K series nog wel meevallen eigenlijk. Maar ik weet niet welke series ''beter'' is? Ik weet dat Gossmakeupartist erg te spreken is over de J series maar verder weet ik niks eigenlijk


----------



## Gatton (May 26, 2013)

Ik wil zelf ook nog een paar bepaalde kwasten, maar ik kan het echt niet over mijn hart verkrijgen omm eer dan €25 aan een kwast uit te geven, dat kan ik echt niet. Wil nog graag een stippling brush voor foundation, een concealer kwast, een echt kleine oogschaduwkast, een eyelinerkwast, een contouring brush en een lipkwastje. Vriendin gaat het melden wanneer ze weer eens bij Sigma bestelt, zitten daar aanraders dus?


----------



## Ladyhawke (May 26, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Ik wil zelf ook nog een paar bepaalde kwasten, maar ik kan het echt niet over mijn hart verkrijgen omm eer dan €25 aan een kwast uit te geven, dat kan ik echt niet. Wil nog graag een stippling brush voor foundation, een concealer kwast, een echt kleine oogschaduwkast, een eyelinerkwast, een contouring brush en een lipkwastje. Vriendin gaat het melden wanneer ze weer eens bij Sigma bestelt, zitten daar aanraders dus?


	Van Sigma heb ik de F80 flat kabuki kwast die ik soms gebruik voor foundation, waar ik hem heel fijn voor vindt. Hij brengt wel dekkend aan! Verder raad ik je Zoeva kwasten aan, die zijn van hele goede kwaliteit en kosten tussen de 5-15 euro, ze hebben kwasten van zowel syntetisch haar als echt haar. Van Zoeva heb ik de contouring kwast die ik echt perfect vind . Ben zelf ook nog op zoek naar een lipkwastje, dus ben benieuwd naar aanraders.


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 26, 2013)

Corally said:


> Dat is wel een idee! Lief van je.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Geen probleem De verzendkosten zijn $14 of $49 als je tracking wilt, maar dat heb ik er dus zeker niet voor over. Het staat vermeld op de homepage van de site in de linkerkolom. Ik zie niet veel verschil tussen de series. Ik zou vooral naar het type haren kijken van de kwast. Ik vermijd zelf eekhoornharen, omdat die dieren toch gedood worden. Niet voor de haren, maar voor andere redenen en de haren zijn het bijproduct. Hetzelfde als leer van koeien. Ik eet geen koeien, dus probeer ik leer te vermijden. Voor mij is dat dus de reden die haren te vermijden. De eekhoornharen zijn het zachtst, maar pikken ook het minste product op. Ik denk dat de geitenharen precies goed zijn voor mij.


----------



## Corally (May 26, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Dat is wel een idee! Lief van je.   Maar hoeveel zijn de verzendkosten naar NL dan? Ik kan het niet vinden op de site. Ik heb even gekeken en ik vind de prijzen oogschaduwkwasten van de J, G en K series nog wel meevallen eigenlijk. Maar ik weet niet welke series ''beter'' is? Ik weet dat Gossmakeupartist erg te spreken is over de J series maar verder weet ik niks eigenlijk
> ...


 Ah helemaal gemist, wat stom! $14 is idd veel als je maar een of twee kwasten wilt proberen en $49 is helemaal koekoek. Ik denk dat ik dupes wil voor de 217 en 239 dus ik moet even rondkijken op de site. Laat het me maar weten als je weer van plan bent om te bestellen en ik wil zeker weten of de kwasten die je al besteld hebt bevallen hehe.


----------



## Gatton (May 26, 2013)

Heb even mijn favoriete lichtroze kleurtjes bij elkaar bekeken toen ik mijn Inglot 418 binnenkreeg... ^^

	Links is een lichtroze kleur van Primark (!), is echt één van mijn favorieten. Hij ligt heel erg in de buurt van H&M's Diva Bride, 2e van boven, die toch glimmender is en minder lang blijft zitten. Daarboven heb je Frozen Roze van Catrice, onder Diva Bride 418 van Inglot, daaronder Viva Glam Nicki I en rechts Silly.


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 26, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ah helemaal gemist, wat stom! $14 is idd veel als je maar een of twee kwasten wilt proberen en $49 is helemaal koekoek. Ik denk dat ik dupes wil voor de 217 en 239 dus ik moet even rondkijken op de site. Laat het me maar weten als je weer van plan bent om te bestellen en ik wil zeker weten of de kwasten die je al besteld hebt bevallen hehe.


  	Ik heb vaak zelf verzendkosten opgezocht via de USPS site en ik denk wel dat $49 dicht in de buurt ligt van de echte kosten met tracking, maar ik zou het er zelf ook nooit voor over hebben. De twee die het dichtste in de buurt komen van de 217 en 239 zijn de J5523 (voor 217) en de J242G (voor 239). Ik vind de J serie de mooiste serie, mede doordat er weinig kwasten met eekhoornhaar in deze serie zitten. Hier is een goede blogpost over een hele berg van de J serie kwasten http://sweetmakeuptemptations.com/2012/09/16/hakuhodo-j-series/. Op dat blog kan je nog veel meer posts vinden over Hakuhodo kwasten. Een ander fijn blog is http://www.thenonblonde.com/. Je kan de zoekfunctie op die blogs gebruiken om makkelijk de posts te vinden over Hakuhodo. Ze hebben altijd mooie foto's met andere kwasten erbij ter vergelijking. Het is in het begin wel lastig om info te zoeken voor specifieke kwasten doordat het er zoveel zijn en het nummeringsysteem niet zo eenvoudig is. De J serie bevat trouwens veel kwasten uit andere series, maar dan met witte haren. De nummers komen overeen maar in de J serie hebben ze er een J voor. Ik hoop dat dit je een beetje kan helpen.


----------



## MACerette (May 26, 2013)

Goed gereedschap is het halve werk...


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 26, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Goed gereedschap is het halve werk...


  	Precies!


----------



## Corally (May 26, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Ah helemaal gemist, wat stom! $14 is idd veel als je maar een of twee kwasten wilt proberen en $49 is helemaal koekoek. Ik denk dat ik dupes wil voor de 217 en 239 dus ik moet even rondkijken op de site. Laat het me maar weten als je weer van plan bent om te bestellen en ik wil zeker weten of de kwasten die je al besteld hebt bevallen hehe.
> ...


 Super, bedankt! Ik vind witte haren altijd mooier en vooral handiger omdat ik beter kan zien hoeveel product de kwast opgepakt heeft. Heb net even gekeken op de sweetmakeuptemptations en de hakudo kwasten zien er nog veel beter en zachter uit dan die mac. Ik word nu al verliefd op de kwasten en ik heb ze nog niet eens. :lol:


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 26, 2013)

Corally said:


> Super, bedankt! Ik vind witte haren altijd mooier en vooral handiger omdat ik beter kan zien hoeveel product de kwast opgepakt heeft. Heb net even gekeken op de sweetmakeuptemptations en de hakudo kwasten zien er nog veel beter en zachter uit dan die mac. Ik word nu al verliefd op de kwasten en ik heb ze nog niet eens.


  	Geen probleem...ik kan eigenlijk niet stoppen met enthousiast zijn over deze kwasten terwijl ik ze ook nog niet eens heb! Ze zijn als het goed is zachter, omdat de uiteinden niet worden geknipt maar de natuurlijke punten van de haren zijn. De vorm die de kwasten hebben wordt echt met de hand gemaakt. Ik snap niet hoe ze dat voor elkaar krijgen. Ik vind witte kwasten er ook vaak mooier uitzien en omdat ik ze meteen na gebruik schoonmaak houden ze de kleur ook.


----------



## Corally (May 26, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Goed gereedschap is het halve werk...


  Is natuurlijk ook zo, maar goed gereedschap hoeft ook niet duur te zijn. Ik heb bijv. een 217 dupe van Zoeva en die blendt ook geweldig. Maar ik wil al heel lang duurdere kwasten uitproberen, ik stel het telkens uit haha.


----------



## Corally (May 26, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Geen probleem...ik kan eigenlijk niet stoppen met enthousiast zijn over deze kwasten terwijl ik ze ook nog niet eens heb! Ze zijn als het goed is zachter, omdat de uiteinden niet worden geknipt maar de natuurlijke punten van de haren zijn. De vorm die de kwasten hebben wordt echt met de hand gemaakt. Ik snap niet hoe ze dat voor elkaar krijgen. Ik vind witte kwasten er ook vaak mooier uitzien en omdat ik ze meteen na gebruik schoonmaak houden ze de kleur ook.


 Haha. :lol: Ik snap het ook niet maar ik ben blij dat ze het kunnen.  Ik vind het zo zonde als witte kwasten verkleuren dus ik maak mijn kwasten altijd zo snel mogelijk schoon.. maar soms kan ik het pas doen als ik terug ben van school ofzo (omdat ik anders m'n trein mis :lol dus ik hoop niet dat ze zó snel verkleuren.


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 26, 2013)

Corally said:


> Is natuurlijk ook zo, maar goed gereedschap hoeft ook niet duur te zijn. Ik heb bijv. een 217 dupe van Zoeva en die blendt ook geweldig. Maar ik wil al heel lang duurdere kwasten uitproberen, ik stel het telkens uit haha.


  	Klopt, maar toch krijg je vaak iets beters wanneer je meer geld uitgeeft. Dat is ook logisch want als ze meer geld kunnen uitgeven iets te maken, kunnen ze ook kwalitatief iets beters maken. Ik hoop dat je eerste duurdere kwast gaat bevallen!


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 26, 2013)

Corally said:


> Haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Ik heb brush cleaner in zo'n handige spray fles zitten. Gewoon op mijn kwast sprayen en afvegen op mijn make up handdoek en binnen een paar seconden is de kwast weer schoon! Je gebruikt volgens mij meestal geen felle kleuren toch? Dan zou het denk ik geen probleem moeten zijn als je ze pas later op de dag schoon kan maken. Let wel op bij felle kleuren en dan vooral blauw, groen en turquoise.


----------



## Corally (May 26, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Is natuurlijk ook zo, maar goed gereedschap hoeft ook niet duur te zijn. Ik heb bijv. een 217 dupe van Zoeva en die blendt ook geweldig. Maar ik wil al heel lang duurdere kwasten uitproberen, ik stel het telkens uit haha.
> ...


 Ik hoop het ja!


----------



## MACerette (May 26, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Is natuurlijk ook zo, maar goed gereedschap hoeft ook niet duur te zijn. Ik heb bijv. een 217 dupe van Zoeva en die blendt ook geweldig. Maar ik wil al heel lang duurdere kwasten uitproberen, ik stel het telkens uit haha.


  	Bij mij is denk ik minimaal 80% MAC. Ik heb wel wat Sigma travel sets en die vind ik beduidend minder dan de originelen die ze dupen. Het merendeel van mijn sigma penselen ligt stof te vangen en dus geef ik ze wel eens aan mijn dochtertje om mee te spelen. (Een enkele keer neem ik ze mee als ik denk dat ik nog iets onderweg moet bijwerken of toevoegen.)  Ik had namelijk de originelen van MAC al voordat ik de sigma versies kocht en die gebruik ik zelf wel.
  	Daarentegen heb ik ook een paar sigmax penselen die ik juist wel heel fijn vind. Ik zit nog steeds te wachten op mijn RT penselen, waarvan ik overtuigd ben dat daar een aantal zeer bruikbare tussen zitten. Ik denk wel dat je in het algemeen voor kwaliteit betaalt, al heb je soms schatten tussen een goedkoop merk en soms minder succesvolle in het duurdere segment.
  	Wat het allerbelangrijkste is, is dat het penselen zijn die jou bevallen, toch? 

  	Overigens vind ik qua verzorging van de penselen de Da Vinci penseelzeep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




echt wel het beste icm de MAC brush cleanser voor spot cleaning. Zeker de moeite waard om ze in goede conditie te houden. Als ik een tijdje mijn penselen was met babyshampoo (Zwitsal, Johnson&Johnson no tears formula of eigen merk babyshampoo) voelen de penselen en met name de gezichtskwasten veel ruwer aan op mijn (hyper)gevoelige huid. Als ik de Da Vinci dan weer heb knappen ze meteen stukken op.


----------



## Corally (May 26, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Haha. :lol:  Ik snap het ook niet maar ik ben blij dat ze het kunnen.  Ik vind het zo zonde als witte kwasten verkleuren dus ik maak mijn kwasten altijd zo snel mogelijk schoon.. maar soms kan ik het pas doen als ik terug ben van school ofzo (omdat ik anders m'n trein mis :lol: ) dus ik hoop niet dat ze zó snel verkleuren.
> ...


 Ik heb brush cleanser ook in een spray fles zitten (MAC fles zuigt) en meestal kan ik ze nog wel even schoonmaken hoor.  Ik gebruik idd niet zo vaak felle kleuren, ik heb namelijk iets meer tijd nodig als ik met felle kleuren aan de slag ga en neutrals heb je zo op je oog zitten haha. Mijn Zoeva '217's zien er eigenlijk ook nog hetzelfde uit als toen ik ze kocht dus ik snap eigenlijk niet waar ik me zorgen om maak haha, misschien omdat die Hakuhodos een stuk duurder zijn.


----------



## Corally (May 26, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Bij mij is denk ik minimaal 80% MAC. Ik heb wel wat Sigma travel sets en die vind ik beduidend minder dan de originelen die ze dupen. Het merendeel van mijn sigma penselen ligt stof te vangen en dus geef ik ze wel eens aan mijn dochtertje om mee te spelen. (Een enkele keer neem ik ze mee als ik denk dat ik nog iets onderweg moet bijwerken of toevoegen.)  Ik had namelijk de originelen van MAC al voordat ik de sigma versies kocht en die gebruik ik zelf wel. Daarentegen heb ik ook een paar sigmax penselen die ik juist wel heel fijn vind. Ik zit nog steeds te wachten op mijn RT penselen, waarvan ik overtuigd ben dat daar een aantal zeer bruikbare tussen zitten. Ik denk wel dat je in het algemeen voor kwaliteit betaalt, al heb je soms schatten tussen een goedkoop merk en soms minder succesvolle in het duurdere segment. Wat het allerbelangrijkste is, is dat het penselen zijn die jou bevallen, toch?    Overigens vind ik qua verzorging van de penselen de Da Vinci penseelzeep
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ik vind de meeste Sigma kwasten ook helemaal niks (ik heb de normale versies), ik vind sommige oogschaduwkwasten wel heel fijn en de flat top kabuki ook maar de rest heb ik al volgens mij al een jaar niet meer aangeraakt. Ik vind RT kwasten echt zo fijn maar ik moet zeggen dat ik een 'normale' platte oogschaduwkwast mis.. er is er wel een maar die vind ik wel heel klein. Wel balen dat je ze nog steeds niet hebt hoor! Zoeva kwasten zijn trouwens ook echt geweldig. Maar inderdaad, zolang jij de kwasten die je hebt maar fijn vind. :nods:   Ik ben nu erg benieuwd naar de Da Vinci pencelzeep, die is te koop bij Douglas toch? Ik gebruik zelf MAC brush cleanser voor spot cleaning en babyshampoo voor wassen.. zo'n gevoelige huid heb ik nou ook weer niet maar als ze nog zachter gewassen kunnen worden..


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 26, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ik heb brush cleanser ook in een spray fles zitten (MAC fles zuigt) en meestal kan ik ze nog wel even schoonmaken hoor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Haha ja precies die fles van Mac daar kan ik echt niks mee. Als je Zoeva's er nog prima uitzien hoef je er inderdaad niet bang voor te zijn. Ik snap wel dat je je wat meer zorgen zou maken omdat het duurdere kwasten zijn. Ik heb ook meer tijd nodig als ik felle kleuren oogschaduw gebruik. Ik denk dat iedereen dat wel heeft, je ziet een foutje toch veel sneller.


----------



## Corally (May 26, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Ik heb brush cleanser ook in een spray fles zitten (MAC fles zuigt) en meestal kan ik ze nog wel even schoonmaken hoor.   Ik gebruik idd niet zo vaak felle kleuren, ik heb namelijk iets meer tijd nodig als ik met felle kleuren aan de slag ga en neutrals heb je zo op je oog zitten haha. Mijn Zoeva '217's zien er eigenlijk ook nog hetzelfde uit als toen ik ze kocht dus ik snap eigenlijk niet waar ik me zorgen om maak haha, misschien omdat die Hakuhodos een stuk duurder zijn.
> ...


 Ik snap echt niet waarom er geen spray op zit. :lol:


----------



## MACerette (May 26, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ik ben nu erg benieuwd naar de Da Vinci pencelzeep, die is te koop bij Douglas toch? Ik gebruik zelf MAC brush cleanser voor spot cleaning en babyshampoo voor wassen.. zo'n gevoelige huid heb ik nou ook weer niet maar als ze nog zachter gewassen kunnen worden..


  	Nee van de gewone sigma's ben ik niet onder de indruk. Een enkel is bruikbaar, maar het merendeel zier er misschien een beetje uit als een bepaald type MAC penseel, maar zodra je ze aanraakt / gebruikt vallen ze toch echt door de mand. Fijn voor mijn dochtertje. Kan ze mama nadoen zonder dat zij mijn MAC penselen hoeft te lenen. En als ik ze eens meeneem en er blijkt een knik in het make up tasje te zitten kan ik daar geen druppel zweet over verliezen. Ik gebruik trouwens ook altijd brush guards bij alle penselen die ook maar enigzins kunnen "splayen" of een andere vorm kunnen aannemen na veelvuldig wassen. Daardoor blijven ze er als nieuw uitzien. Werkt ook veel prettiger.

  	De Da Vinci is bij onze Douglas niet meer te koop. Wellicht bij jou wel. Een hele tijd werden ze hier verkocht, samen met een Leco versie (die overigens gewoon exact hetzelfde zeepje was maar dan met een ander blikje eromheen). Ik koop mijn Da Vinci zeep bij een make up / grime winkel een km of 10 hier vandaan. Ik had nu een tijdje babyshampoo gebruikt en als ik dan mijn Da Vinci weer heb leven ze echt helemaal op. Veel zachter. Ze worden ook veel beter en makkelijker schoon met die zeep. Ik zweer erbij...


----------



## MACerette (May 26, 2013)

Ik heb altijd wat MAC brush cleanser in de gewone fles, voor als ik een iets grotere hoeveelheid nodig heb om iets snel even iets in een dun bodempje los te weken en een sprayfles voor spotcleaning. Ik heb 1x de brush cleanser van Beauty So Clean gehad in een pro / starterpakket, maar die vond ik echt bout. Ik ben gek op BSC, maar die brush cleanser... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sinds ik die gebruikt heb geven een paar penselen wat af met wassen en dat was daarvoor niet. Niet voor herhaling vatbaar dus. De rest wel


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 26, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Nee van de gewone sigma's ben ik niet onder de indruk. Een enkel is bruikbaar, maar het merendeel zier er misschien een beetje uit als een bepaald type MAC penseel, maar zodra je ze aanraakt / gebruikt vallen ze toch echt door de mand. Fijn voor mijn dochtertje. Kan ze mama nadoen zonder dat zij mijn MAC penselen hoeft te lenen. En als ik ze eens meeneem en er blijkt een knik in het make up tasje te zitten kan ik daar geen druppel zweet over verliezen. Ik gebruik trouwens ook altijd brush guards bij alle penselen die ook maar enigzins kunnen "splayen" of een andere vorm kunnen aannemen na veelvuldig wassen. Daardoor blijven ze er als nieuw uitzien. Werkt ook veel prettiger.
> 
> De Da Vinci is bij onze Douglas niet meer te koop. Wellicht bij jou wel. Een hele tijd werden ze hier verkocht, samen met een Leco versie (die overigens gewoon exact hetzelfde zeepje was maar dan met een ander blikje eromheen). Ik koop mijn Da Vinci zeep bij een make up / grime winkel een km of 10 hier vandaan. Ik had nu een tijdje babyshampoo gebruikt en als ik dan mijn Da Vinci weer heb leven ze echt helemaal op. Veel zachter. Ze worden ook veel beter en makkelijker schoon met die zeep. Ik zweer erbij...


  	Ik ben ook gek op de Brush Guards! Ik gebruik die ook altijd en het helpt echt heel goed om mijn kwasten in goede conditie te houden. Ik moet nu trouwens ook maar eens naar die Da Vinci zeep kijken.


----------



## Corally (May 26, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Nee van de gewone sigma's ben ik niet onder de indruk. Een enkel is bruikbaar, maar het merendeel zier er misschien een beetje uit als een bepaald type MAC penseel, maar zodra je ze aanraakt / gebruikt vallen ze toch echt door de mand. Fijn voor mijn dochtertje. Kan ze mama nadoen zonder dat zij mijn MAC penselen hoeft te lenen. En als ik ze eens meeneem en er blijkt een knik in het make up tasje te zitten kan ik daar geen druppel zweet over verliezen. Ik gebruik trouwens ook altijd brush guards bij alle penselen die ook maar enigzins kunnen "splayen" of een andere vorm kunnen aannemen na veelvuldig wassen. Daardoor blijven ze er als nieuw uitzien. Werkt ook veel prettiger.  De Da Vinci is bij onze Douglas niet meer te koop. Wellicht bij jou wel. Een hele tijd werden ze hier verkocht, samen met een Leco versie (die overigens gewoon exact hetzelfde zeepje was maar dan met een ander blikje eromheen). Ik koop mijn Da Vinci zeep bij een make up / grime winkel een km of 10 hier vandaan. Ik had nu een tijdje babyshampoo gebruikt en als ik dan mijn Da Vinci weer heb leven ze echt helemaal op. Veel zachter. Ze worden ook veel beter en makkelijker schoon met die zeep. Ik zweer erbij...


 Naja ik bedoelde normaal als in niet-travel size haha. Ik vond ze eerst wel fijn (eerste kwastenset) en ik heb ze denk ik wel een jaartje gebruikt, misschien wat langer, maar sinds ik mijn Zoeva en RT kwasten heb gebruik ik de meeste niet meer. Haha ik zie het al helemaal voor me ''kijk mama ik doe oogschaduw op'', hoe oud is je dochtertje eigenlijk?  Ik heb geen brush guards, misschien moet ik die ook maar eens bestellen.. in ieder geval een setje voor m'n fluffy oogschaduwkwasten.  ik heb Da Vinci nog nooit gezien eigenlijk maar ik kan me herinneren dat ik ooit op een blog heb gelezen dat het te koop was bij Douglas. Maar op de website zie ik het ook niet.. Maar die van Leco is dus hetzelfde? Want die is wel online te krijgen.. Het zeepje lijkt me echt heel fijn.


----------



## MACerette (May 26, 2013)

Corally said:


> ik heb Da Vinci nog nooit gezien eigenlijk maar ik kan me herinneren dat ik ooit op een blog heb gelezen dat het te koop was bij Douglas. Maar op de website zie ik het ook niet.. Maar die van Leco is dus hetzelfde? Want die is wel online te krijgen.. Het zeepje lijkt me echt heel fijn.


  	Ze is 6. Ze heeft hier en daar wat speel make up gekregen, maar nadat ik een documentaire heb gezien dat die kindermake up normaal in China gemaakt wordt en dat daar bepaalde schadelijke stoffen in verwerkt worden heb ik die rotzooi linea recta in de prullenbak gegooid (Daaaaag hartjesmakeupdoosje) en gezegd dat als ze wil spelen ze make up van mij krijgt, maar wel onder mijn toezicht. Later heeft ze nog make up van een schoonzus gekregen en ik denk dat die wel acceptabel is dus daar mag ze zo nu en dan eens lekker mee rotzooien. Toen ik 6 was gapte ik ook mijn moeders make up en kwam dan spontaan als een levend schilderij trots de verassing laten zien. Mijn moeder had echter maar 1 oogschaduw, 1 mascara, 1 blush, 1 lippenstift en 1 oogpotlood. Dat heb ik nou niet...

  	Je fluffy kwasten zullen je dankbaar zijn. Ze blijven echt veel mooier in vorm. Ik word chagrijnig als zo'n fluffy kwast helemaal uitstaat. Fijn als hij lekker strak in vorm opdroogt.

  	Als je de Da Vinci niet online kunt vinden kun je hem hier eventueel bestellen:
http://www.starmagic.nl/view-product.php?product=19150 (morgen even bellen om commissie te vragen ). Ik haal het altijd in de winkel zelf (dat is die winkel). Ik zou wel de 85 gram pakken want die 40 is ieniemienie en daar ben je echt zo doorheen (ik iig), tenzij je hem eerst wil uitproberen.

  	Die van Leco is exact hetzelfde (wel net iets duurder) maar die heb ik ook 1x gehad. Zelfde ingrediënten, zelfde geur. Echt exact hetzelfde zeepje.


----------



## MACerette (May 26, 2013)

@Corally: oh ja, by the way, ik heb alsnog een backup van TPC gevraagd van mijn cp. Goed aan het destashen he 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	Zucht... hangs head in shame (knoop in maag)


----------



## Corally (May 26, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ze is 6. Ze heeft hier en daar wat speel make up gekregen, maar nadat ik een documentaire heb gezien dat die kindermake up normaal in China gemaakt wordt en dat daar bepaalde schadelijke stoffen in verwerkt worden heb ik die rotzooi linea recta in de prullenbak gegooid (Daaaaag hartjesmakeupdoosje) en gezegd dat als ze wil spelen ze make up van mij krijgt, maar wel onder mijn toezicht. Later heeft ze nog make up van een schoonzus gekregen en ik denk dat die wel acceptabel is dus daar mag ze zo nu en dan eens lekker mee rotzooien. Toen ik 6 was gapte ik ook mijn moeders make up en kwam dan spontaan als een levend schilderij trots de verassing laten zien. Mijn moeder had echter maar 1 oogschaduw, 1 mascara, 1 blush, 1 lippenstift en 1 oogpotlood. Dat heb ik nou niet...  Je fluffy kwasten zullen je dankbaar zijn. Ze blijven echt veel mooier in vorm. Ik word chagrijnig als zo'n fluffy kwast helemaal uitstaat. Fijn als hij lekker strak in vorm opdroogt.  Als je de Da Vinci niet online kunt vinden kun je hem hier eventueel bestellen: http://www.starmagic.nl/view-product.php?product=19150 (morgen even bellen om commissie te vragen ). Ik haal het altijd in de winkel zelf (dat is die winkel). Ik zou wel de 85 gram pakken want die 40 is ieniemienie en daar ben je echt zo doorheen (ik iig), tenzij je hem eerst wil uitproberen.  Die van Leco is exact hetzelfde (wel net iets duurder) maar die heb ik ook 1x gehad. Zelfde ingrediënten, zelfde geur. Echt exact hetzelfde zeepje.


  Kindermake-up is echt troep ja, ik snap niet dat het hier verkocht mag worden. Ik kan nog mijn kindermake-up herinneren en ik was toen al addict the making volgens mij want ik vond de kwaliteit slecht hahaha. Mijn moeder had nog minder haha, een oogschaduw duo (roze en blauw.. wat een combi) en een rode lipstick.  Ik werd soms met haar mak-up opgemaakt en ik zag er dan echt uit als een clown lol.  Ik wil al heel lang een bestelling doen op die webshop voor wat Kryolan en Make-up Studio producten, het komt er maar niet van haha. :lol: Die van Leco zal dan ook wel 40 gr zijn.. Moet even nadenken wat ik ga doen, bedankt voor de tip in ieder geval!   





MACerette said:


> @Corally: oh ja, by the way, ik heb alsnog een backup van TPC gevraagd van mijn cp. Goed aan het destashen he
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hahaha goed bezig. :lmao:


----------



## MACerette (May 26, 2013)

MACerette said:


> *Hahaha goed bezig. *


  	Vind je


----------



## Corally (May 26, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Np. De 40 gram is relatief heel duur, maar dat moet je zelf beslissen natuurlijk. Ik woon toevallig dicht bij, dus ik ga er zelf heen. Groot assortiment. Fijn om in de buurt te hebben. Mijn enige echte dealer voor Da Vinci zeep :shades:


 Ik vraag me af of Backstage Da Vinci verkoopt.. Ik ben er nog nooit geweest maar dus ik ga het eerst even vragen


----------



## MACerette (May 26, 2013)

Corally said:


> MACerette said:
> 
> 
> > Np. De 40 gram is relatief heel duur, maar dat moet je zelf beslissen natuurlijk. Ik woon toevallig dicht bij, dus ik ga er zelf heen. Groot assortiment. Fijn om in de buurt te hebben. Mijn enige echte dealer voor Da Vinci zeep :shades:
> ...


 Dat is misschien wel een idee. Ik weet het ook niet, maar het zou zo maar eens kunnen. En een mailtje / telefoontje is zo gedaan natuurlijk.


----------



## MissHolland (May 26, 2013)

Volgens Hakuhodo kun je kwasten het beste wassen in lauw/warm water met wasmiddel voor wol. Dus dat doe ik dan maar want ik ben bang dat ik anders de haren verpest haha. Die van MAC doe ik trouwens meestal wel met shampoo.. en die van RT ook. Een brush guard gebruik ik niet omdat mijn kwasten de vorm wel houden als ik ze aan de lucht laat drogen. Dus die is gelukkig niet nodig. Ik zou het ook niet durven met reizen bijv. Veel te bang dat dat netje gaat verschuiven en er haartjes tussen komen te zitten en ze daardoor beschadigen. 

  	Corally, ik weet zeker dat je Hakuhodo fijn gaat vinden mocht je ze ooit gaan aanschaffen. Vergeleken Zoeva is dit de hemel en Zoeva de hel haha. Ik heb maar 4 Hakuhodo kwasten maar ik wil niet anders meer. Hoef ook niet meer verder te zoeken want dit is gewoon precies wat ik zoek in een kwast. Maar als jij tevreden bent met de goedkopere kwasten lekker zo houden zou ik zeggen. Scheelt je heel wat geld hihi.


----------



## Corally (May 26, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Volgens Hakuhodo kun je kwasten het beste wassen in lauw/warm water met wasmiddel voor wol. Dus dat doe ik dan maar want ik ben bang dat ik anders de haren verpest haha. Die van MAC doe ik trouwens meestal wel met shampoo.. en die van RT ook. Een brush guard gebruik ik niet omdat mijn kwasten de vorm wel houden als ik ze aan de lucht laat drogen. Dus die is gelukkig niet nodig. Ik zou het ook niet durven met reizen bijv. Veel te bang dat dat netje gaat verschuiven en er haartjes tussen komen te zitten en ze daardoor beschadigen.   Corally, ik weet zeker dat je Hakuhodo fijn gaat vinden mocht je ze ooit gaan aanschaffen. Vergeleken Zoeva is dit de hemel en Zoeva de hel haha. Ik heb maar 4 Hakuhodo kwasten maar ik wil niet anders meer. Hoef ook niet meer verder te zoeken want dit is gewoon precies wat ik zoek in een kwast. Maar als jij tevreden bent met de goedkopere kwasten lekker zo houden zou ik zeggen. Scheelt je heel wat geld hihi.


 Ja ik zag het, wasmiddel voor wol.. :haha: Maar er staat ook dat je ook parfumvrije zeep kan gebruiken. Maarre.. er staat ook dat je de kwasten moet kammen, doe jij dat? Het lijkt me zo raar om te doen.  Ik ben juist bang dat ik ze zo fijn ga vinden dat ik veel meer wil terwijl ik eigenlijk tevreden ben met mijn huidige kwasten. :lol: Maar ik wil zo graag een keer duurdere kwasten proberen..


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 26, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ze is 6. Ze heeft hier en daar wat speel make up gekregen, maar nadat ik een documentaire heb gezien dat die kindermake up normaal in China gemaakt wordt en dat daar bepaalde schadelijke stoffen in verwerkt worden heb ik die rotzooi linea recta in de prullenbak gegooid (Daaaaag hartjesmakeupdoosje) en gezegd dat als ze wil spelen ze make up van mij krijgt, maar wel onder mijn toezicht. Later heeft ze nog make up van een schoonzus gekregen en ik denk dat die wel acceptabel is dus daar mag ze zo nu en dan eens lekker mee rotzooien. Toen ik 6 was gapte ik ook mijn moeders make up en kwam dan spontaan als een levend schilderij trots de verassing laten zien. Mijn moeder had echter maar 1 oogschaduw, 1 mascara, 1 blush, 1 lippenstift en 1 oogpotlood. Dat heb ik nou niet...
> 
> Je fluffy kwasten zullen je dankbaar zijn. Ze blijven echt veel mooier in vorm. Ik word chagrijnig als zo'n fluffy kwast helemaal uitstaat. Fijn als hij lekker strak in vorm opdroogt.
> 
> ...


  	Hier is de Da Vinci zeep nog goedkoper en krijg je 100 gram http://www.penselen.nl/webshop/reinigingsmiddelen/4033--da-vinci-zeep.html. Of is dit toch weer andere? Ok het is kernzeep en dat is blijkbaar toch anders.


----------



## MACerette (May 27, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Hier is de Da Vinci zeep nog goedkoper en krijg je 100 gram http://www.penselen.nl/webshop/reinigingsmiddelen/4033--da-vinci-zeep.html. Of is dit toch weer andere? Ok het is kernzeep en dat is blijkbaar toch anders.


  	Als dat dezelfde was zou ik hem zeker kopen. Zeker voor die prijs!
  	Ik heb net even zitten zoeken op internet en kwam langs dit filmpje. Even je Duits opvijzelen, maar ik sluit me helemaal aan bij wat ze zegt.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hV6nmZTy3tE

  	De Da Vinci maakt met name gepigmenteerde oogschaduw en cremeachtige produkten veel beter en makkelijker schoon. In het filmpje doet ze er wat langer over dan ik normaal voor mijn gevoel doe, maar ja, ik sta dan ook geen uitleg te geven tijdens het schoonmaken van mijn penselen.

  	Nog twee dingen: mocht je penselen hebben waar je extreem langhoudende foundation mee hebt opgebracht (denk Pro Longwear, Revlon Colorstay) is het heel moeilijk om dit uit je kwast / beautyblender te krijgen. Als je dat toch per se voor elkaar wil krijgen (en ik weet dat sommige mensen nu misschien gaan huiveren) gebruik ik wat cleanse off oil van MAC. Gewone olie doet de truc ook wel, maar die krijg je er vervolgens weer veel moeilijker uit. De cleanse off oil laat zich best goed uitspoelen. En vervolgens nog 1x nawassen met de Da Vinci. Schoon!

  	Als je de prijs van de zeep geen dealbreaker vind (ik iig niet want ik blijf het kopen) wel alvast een tipje: in het midden is de zeep dunner dan aan de randen. In het filmpje kun je ook zien dat het midden al wat doorzichtig is. Ik probeer mijn penselen zoveel mogelijk langs de buitenkant te strijken, voor zover mogelijk natuurlijk, om het onvermijdelijke gat in het midden uit te stellen. Zodra het gat er in zit en het wordt steeds groter, breekt de zeep op een zeker moment en het is best shit (niet onmogelijk) om de restant brokjes op te gebruiken. Ik haal de zeep altijd uit het blikje, maar ik denk dat ik bij dit zeepje ook eens ga proberen of het misschien prettiger werkt in het blik. Ik probeer zelf namelijk het blikje zo droog mogelijk te houden zodat de zeep niet onnodig week wordt.

  	Ik hoop dat je / jullie er wat mee kunnen. Mochten jullie hem gaan gebruiken hoor ik graag hoe jullie hem vinden. Ik koop hem al jaren...


----------



## MACerette (May 27, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ik ben juist bang dat ik ze zo fijn ga vinden dat ik veel meer wil terwijl ik eigenlijk tevreden ben met mijn huidige kwasten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Parfumvrije zeep (zeepvrij wastablet van Dermolin) heb ik ook al een paar keer geprobeerd maar dat vond ik zelf toch wat minder. Niet zozeer voor het schoonmaken, maar de penselen voelden toch niet zo lekker toen ze opgedroogd waren als met de Da Vinci. Die laatste heeft er ook een soort "conditioner" speciaal voor penselen in zitten. Bij gewone zeep, al is hij misschien terugvettend is dat toch niet hetzelfde. Ik zou het wastablet ook niet voor mijn haren gebruiken. Zou ook niet zo lekker voelen.


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 27, 2013)

Ik ga vandaag eens langs de Douglas winkels hier om te zien of ik hem kan vinden. Het lijkt me makkelijker in gebruik dan shampoo uit een fles, omdat je die telkens bij moet pakken en je hier alleen even met je kwast over hoeft. Ik heb tot nu toe dezelfde shampoo gebruikt als voor mijn haren. Die heeft geen sulfaten, dus leek het mij beter en het werkt voor mijn haren, dus waarom niet voor mijn kwasten.

  	Ik ga denk ik de zeep in het bakje laten en als ik klaar ben droog ik het bakje gewoon even. Ik hoop dat ik hem kan vinden, want hij lijkt me erg fijn!


MACerette said:


> Als dat dezelfde was zou ik hem zeker kopen. Zeker voor die prijs!
> Ik heb net even zitten zoeken op internet en kwam langs dit filmpje. Even je Duits opvijzelen, maar ik sluit me helemaal aan bij wat ze zegt.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hV6nmZTy3tE
> ...


----------



## MACerette (May 27, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Als dat dezelfde was zou ik hem zeker kopen. Zeker voor die prijs!
> Ik heb net even zitten zoeken op internet en kwam langs dit filmpje. Even je Duits opvijzelen, maar ik sluit me helemaal aan bij wat ze zegt.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hV6nmZTy3tE
> ...


  	Is hij ook. Ik heb trouwens net wat foto's voor je gemaakt in de Rihanna summer thread? Nu weet ik het even niet meer. Iig in dezelfde als waar ik de andere swatches zaterdag had gezet.


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 27, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Is hij ook. Ik heb trouwens net wat foto's voor je gemaakt in de Rihanna summer thread? Nu weet ik het even niet meer. Iig in dezelfde als waar ik de andere swatches zaterdag had gezet.


  	Ik had ze gezien Nog bedankt voor alle foto's ze helpen heel goed! (en enablen ook heel goed...)


----------



## MACerette (May 27, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Is hij ook. Ik heb trouwens net wat foto's voor je gemaakt in de Rihanna summer thread? Nu weet ik het even niet meer. Iig in dezelfde als waar ik de andere swatches zaterdag had gezet.
> Ik had ze gezien Nog bedankt voor alle foto's ze helpen heel goed! (*en enablen ook heel goed...*)


  	Haha graag gedaan. Al hebben wij niet heel veel nodig om enabled te zijn


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 27, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Haha graag gedaan. Al hebben wij niet heel veel nodig om enabled te zijn


  	Dat is ook weer waar


----------



## MACerette (May 27, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> MACerette said:
> 
> 
> > Haha graag gedaan. Al hebben wij niet heel veel nodig om enabled te zijn
> ...


 :lmao: heerlijk, lotgenoten...


----------



## Corally (May 27, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Als je de prijs van de zeep geen dealbreaker vind (ik iig niet want ik blijf het kopen) wel alvast een tipje: in het midden is de zeep dunner dan aan de randen. In het filmpje kun je ook zien dat het midden al wat doorzichtig is. Ik probeer mijn penselen zoveel mogelijk langs de buitenkant te strijken, voor zover mogelijk natuurlijk, om het onvermijdelijke gat in het midden uit te stellen. Zodra het gat er in zit en het wordt steeds groter, breekt de zeep op een zeker moment en het is best shit (niet onmogelijk) om de restant brokjes op te gebruiken. Ik haal de zeep altijd uit het blikje, maar ik denk dat ik bij dit zeepje ook eens ga proberen of het misschien prettiger werkt in het blik. Ik probeer zelf namelijk het blikje zo droog mogelijk te houden zodat de zeep niet onnodig week wordt.


 Volgens mij kan je best lang doen met zo'n zeepje dus dan vind ik het niet zo duur. Wel goed om te weten thanks!  





Pinkdollface said:


> Hier is de Da Vinci zeep nog goedkoper en krijg je 100 gram http://www.penselen.nl/webshop/reinigingsmiddelen/4033--da-vinci-zeep.html . Of is dit toch weer andere?  Ok het is kernzeep en dat is blijkbaar toch anders.


 http://www.penselen.nl/webshop/4833--da-vinci-serie-4833-zeep.html   Ze hebben ook de grote ronde Da Vinci zeep! Goedkoper dan bij Starmagic en gratis verzenden vanaf €25 en bij Starmagic pas vanaf €60. Ik ga even kijken of het nog beter kan.   Ik heb trouwens maar via facebook gevraagd aan Backstage of ze het zeepje hebben, hun contactformulier op de site doet het niet. :meh:  ETA: http://schminkengrime.nl/daimond-fx-penselen-zeep-100-gram#.UaNBldjtprY Op meerdere sites staat iets als: ''Diamond FX Brush Soap is made by Da Vinci for Diamond FX''. Volgens mij is dit dan ook hetzelfde zeepje?


----------



## MACerette (May 27, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Op meerdere sites staat iets als: ''Diamond FX Brush Soap is made by Da Vinci for Diamond FX''. Volgens mij is dit dan ook hetzelfde zeepje?


  	Dan zou ik dat doen. Ik krijg zelf altijd 10% korting bij Starmagic, dus dat komt voor mij op hetzelfde neer. En ik rij er zo naartoe. Ik heb de luxe dat dat goedkoper en sneller is dan bestellen via de webshop.

  	Diamond FX is een type schmink op waterbasis, maar wel erg gepigmenteerd. Niet bedoeld voor gewone make up.


----------



## Corally (May 27, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Dan zou ik dat doen. Ik krijg zelf altijd 10% korting bij Starmagic, dus dat komt voor mij op hetzelfde neer. En ik rij er zo naartoe. Ik heb de luxe dat dat goedkoper en sneller is dan bestellen via de webshop.  Diamond FX is een type schmink op waterbasis, maar wel erg gepigmenteerd. Niet bedoeld voor gewone make up.


 Dus het DFX zeepje is niet geschikt om normale make-up uit je penselen te halen? Hij ziet er ongeveer hetzelfde uit en hij is door Da Vinci gemaakt voor DFX.. Dus ik zou zeggen dat het hetzelfde zeepje is maar dan met een andere naam, net zoals bij Leco. Maar ik weet het niet..


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 27, 2013)

Ik heb alleen verder niets nodig van die site, dus ik zal hoe dan ook verzendkosten moeten betalen Ik heb de Douglas filialen in Eindhoven ook gehad en daar hebben ze hem niet meer, alleen die van Leco en hun eigen merk. Maar die van Da Vinci is toch beter?
  	Ik heb trouwens wel een hele dure kwast gezien op die site http://www.penselen.nl/webshop/9993--da-vinci-xl-serie-9993.html. Ik had niet verwacht dat Da Vinci ook kwasten van €100 zou hebben


Corally said:


> Op meerdere sites staat iets als: ''Diamond FX Brush Soap is made by Da Vinci for Diamond FX''. Volgens mij is dit dan ook hetzelfde zeepje?


----------



## Corally (May 27, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ik heb alleen verder niets nodig van die site, dus ik zal hoe dan ook verzendkosten moeten betalen Ik heb de Douglas filialen in Eindhoven ook gehad en daar hebben ze hem niet meer, alleen die van Leco en hun eigen merk. Maar die van Da Vinci is toch beter? Ik heb trouwens wel een hele dure kwast gezien op die site http://www.penselen.nl/webshop/9993--da-vinci-xl-serie-9993.html . Ik had niet verwacht dat Da Vinci ook kwasten van €100 zou hebben


 Op penselen.nl is verzenden wel goedkoper! Die van Leco is volgens MACerette precies hetzelfde, alleen wat duurder. Jeetje, €100.


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 27, 2013)

Corally said:


> Op penselen.nl is verzenden wel goedkoper! Die van Leco is volgens MACerette precies hetzelfde, alleen wat duurder. Jeetje, €100.


  	Ow de verzendkosten vallen inderdaad wel mee met €3,95. Die van Leco is €8,10 voor 40 gram en op die site is de Da Vinci €14,25 (inclusief verzenden) voor 85 gram, dus dan is die laatste toch de beste optie.


----------



## Corally (May 27, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Op penselen.nl is verzenden wel goedkoper! Die van Leco is volgens MACerette precies hetzelfde, alleen wat duurder. Jeetje, €100.
> ...


 Uhu. De Diamond FX zeep is nog goedkoper (en iets groter) en ik denk dat die hetzelfde is als die van Da Vinci en Leco maar ik weet het dus niet zeker.. Als ik niet snel een reactie krijg, ga ik vrijdag denk ik naar Backstage (zo moeilijk zal die niet te vinden zijn toch? ) om te kijken of ze Da Vinci zeepjes hebben.


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 27, 2013)

Corally said:


> Uhu. De Diamond FX zeep is nog goedkoper (en iets groter) en ik denk dat die hetzelfde is als die van Da Vinci en Leco maar ik weet het dus niet zeker.. Als ik niet snel een reactie krijg, ga ik vrijdag denk ik naar Backstage (zo moeilijk zal die niet te vinden zijn toch? ) om te kijken of ze Da Vinci zeepjes hebben.


  	Backstage zit in een redelijk lange straat. Je kan via streetview kijken hoever je moet, dat doe ik in elk geval altijd. Het is niet lastig te vinden, maar je moet niet bang zijn dat je er voorbij bent gelopen wanneer je al een stuk aan het lopen bent. Ik pak voor de zekerheid toch liever de Da Vinci. Ik vermoed dat de Diamond FX misschien iets sterker is zoals de Da Vinci kernzeep.


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 27, 2013)

Weet je wat trouwens grappig is. Dit thread staat op nummer 3 in de lijst van meest actieve threads. Dat doen we toch goed dacht ik zo


----------



## Corally (May 27, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Uhu. De Diamond FX zeep is nog goedkoper (en iets groter) en ik denk dat die hetzelfde is als die van Da Vinci en Leco maar ik weet het dus niet zeker.. Als ik niet snel een reactie krijg, ga ik vrijdag denk ik naar Backstage (zo moeilijk zal die niet te vinden zijn toch? ) om te kijken of ze Da Vinci zeepjes hebben.
> ...


 Haha oke.  Ja ik ben dus ook een beetje bang dat het zeepje bedoeld is om schmink uit kwasten te krijgen.  





Pinkdollface said:


> Weet je wat trouwens grappig is. Dit thread staat op nummer 3 in de lijst van meest actieve threads. Dat doen we toch goed dacht ik zo


 Hahha, go Dutchies. :cheer: Ik weet eigenlijk niet eens waar je dat kan zien lol.


----------



## MACerette (May 27, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Diamond FX is een type schmink op waterbasis, maar wel erg gepigmenteerd. Niet bedoeld voor gewone make up. 		 		Dus het DFX zeepje is niet geschikt om normale make-up uit je penselen te halen? Hij ziet er ongeveer hetzelfde uit en hij is door Da Vinci gemaakt voor DFX.. Dus ik zou zeggen dat het hetzelfde zeepje is maar dan met een andere naam, net zoals bij Leco. Maar ik weet het niet..


  	Nee. Ik heb een keer mijn 194 penseel (synthetisch) gebruikt voor een soortgelijk make up produkt dat met water aangemaakt moest worden. De kleurstoffen daarvan hebben denk ik een jaar in dat penseel gezeten. Specifiek voor dat soort spul is die Diamond FX zeep geschikt. Bij dat soort schmink worden ook normaliter (voor zover ik weet) alleen synthetische penselen gebruikt.


----------



## Corally (May 27, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Nee. Ik heb een keer mijn 194 penseel (synthetisch) gebruikt voor een soortgelijk make up produkt dat met water aangemaakt moest worden. De kleurstoffen daarvan hebben denk ik een jaar in dat penseel gezeten. Specifiek voor dat soort spul is die Diamond FX zeep geschikt. Bij dat soort schmink worden ook normaliter (voor zover ik weet) alleen synthetische penselen gebruikt.


 Ah ok thanks!


----------



## MACerette (May 27, 2013)

Yw

  	By the way, vorig jaar was ik een van de heel weinigen die NoB zo'n goede bronzer vond. 1 heerschap hier riep dat Sundipped veel beter was en iedereen stond en iedereen ging voor sundipped. Dit jaar wordt SD ondergesneeuwd door NoB. Sorry, ik moest er gewoon echt even om lachen


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 27, 2013)

Corally said:


> Hahha, go Dutchies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Dat kan je zien op de startpagina aan de rechterkant. Daar is een kolom waar boven staat Specktra.net MAC Makeup Stats. Jij staat op 3 van de mensen met de meeste posts van de afgelopen dag.


----------



## Corally (May 27, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Yw  By the way, vorig jaar was ik een van de heel weinigen die NoB zo'n goede bronzer vond. 1 heerschap hier riep dat Sundipped veel beter was en iedereen stond en iedereen ging voor sundipped. Dit jaar wordt SD ondergesneeuwd door NoB. Sorry, ik moest er gewoon echt even om lachen


 Haha. Bedoel je E of niet?


----------



## MACerette (May 27, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Dat kan je zien op de startpagina aan de rechterkant. Daar is een kolom waar boven staat Specktra.net MAC Makeup Stats. Jij staat op 3 van de mensen met de meeste posts van de afgelopen dag.


  	Haha, ik zie het. Als je klikt op more staan we met zijn drieën onder elkaar


----------



## Corally (May 27, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Haha oke.  Ja ik ben dus ook een beetje bang dat het zeepje bedoeld is om schmink uit kwasten te krijgen.  Hahha, go Dutchies. :cheer:  Ik weet eigenlijk niet eens waar je dat kan zien lol.
> ...


 Oh ik kom nooit op de startpagina, leuk om te zien haha.


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 27, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Yw
> 
> By the way, vorig jaar was ik een van de heel weinigen die NoB zo'n goede bronzer vond. 1 heerschap hier riep dat Sundipped veel beter was en iedereen stond en iedereen ging voor sundipped. Dit jaar wordt SD ondergesneeuwd door NoB. Sorry, ik moest er gewoon echt even om lachen


  	Tja die zekere meneer geeft altijd adviezen voor NW's en aangezien jij een NC bent is het logisch dat jij precies het omgekeerde vindt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ik ben ook NC, maar zit toch meer aan de koele kant ofzo, dus ik denk dat daarom Sun Dipped beter werkt, maar Guerlain Nude is mijn nieuwe grote bronzerliefde
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ow en ik heb vandaag ook nog de Guerlain BB Cream, Chanel Azure nagellak en twee Stylo Eyeshadows van Chanel in Blue Bay en Jade Shore gehauld
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ik denk dat de Guerlain BB cream gaat winnen van de Mac BB cream. Het zijn misschien maar fancy getinte dagcremes, maar ik heb het idee dat ze beter met mijn vette huid samengaan ofzo. Ow en die Stylo's van Chanel voelen zo grappig op mijn ogen. Ze hebben een verkoelend effect echt heerlijk!


----------



## Corally (May 27, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Pinkdollface said:
> 
> 
> > Dat kan je zien op de startpagina aan de rechterkant. Daar is een kolom waar boven staat Specktra.net MAC Makeup Stats. Jij staat op 3 van de mensen met de meeste posts van de afgelopen dag.
> ...


 Gezellig! :haha:


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 27, 2013)

Corally said:


> Oh ik kom nooit op de startpagina, leuk om te zien haha.


  	Huh daar kom je toch als eerste als je naar de site gaat Op de startpagina heb je ook een kolom met je subsciptions. Die is ook heel handig. Je kan precies zien hoeveel nieuwe posts er zijn en als je via deze route naar het thread gaat kom je direct bij de eerste nieuwe post. Op deze manier raak ik nooit kwijt waar ik ben gebleven met lezen.


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 27, 2013)

Corally said:


> Gezellig!


  	Haha


----------



## MACerette (May 27, 2013)

Corally said:


> Gezellig!


  	Gezellie!


----------



## Corally (May 27, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> MACerette said:
> 
> 
> > Yw  By the way, vorig jaar was ik een van de heel weinigen die NoB zo'n goede bronzer vond. 1 heerschap hier riep dat Sundipped veel beter was en iedereen stond en iedereen ging voor sundipped. Dit jaar wordt SD ondergesneeuwd door NoB. Sorry, ik moest er gewoon echt even om lachen
> ...


  Ah ik weet al wie jullie bedoelen, negeer m'n laaste post erover haha. Ik heb zelf alleen Soft Sand van HS. Maar Sun Dipped lijkt mij mooier dan NoB..


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 27, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ja, voor echte NWs kan ik me heel goed voorstellen dat NoB niet werkt, tuurlijk. Maar omdat hij hem vorig jaar eigenlijk een beetje wegwuifde leek het alsof iedereen dat blindelings volgde. Dit jaar zijn de rollen omgedraaid. Ik denk omdat zijn vrouwelijke tegenhanger NoB juist aanprijst... Ik heb er wel al een paar keer om moeten lachen.
> Gezellie!


  	Ja dat klopt helemaal! Is je toch goed gelukt om NoB meer in the picture te krijgen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hij is trouwens wel een heel stuk rustiger geworden valt me op, maar daar hebben we zijn vrouwelijke tegenhanger dan weer voor terug


----------



## MACerette (May 27, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ja, voor echte NWs kan ik me heel goed voorstellen dat NoB niet werkt, tuurlijk. Maar omdat hij hem vorig jaar eigenlijk een beetje wegwuifde leek het alsof iedereen dat blindelings volgde. Dit jaar zijn de rollen omgedraaid. Ik denk omdat zijn vrouwelijke tegenhanger NoB juist aanprijst... Ik heb er wel al een paar keer om moeten lachen.
> Gezellie!
> 
> 
> ...


  	Ik denk dat die credits naar de dame beginnend met de E gaan. Zij heeft hem in de picture gezet. En jij zegt wat ik dacht. Hij is naar de achtergrond verdwenen met een occassional postje en nu is zij er, de vrouwelijke versie


----------



## MACerette (May 27, 2013)

Enne, de volgende keer dat ik de Douglas binnenloop loop ik recht op het Guerlain schap af PDF. Foei! Mij een beetje veel enablen. Het is dat er duidelijk parfum in zit anders lag hij nu al waarschijnlijk hier in mijn stash


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 27, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ik denk dat die credits naar de dame beginnend met de E gaan. Zij heeft hem in de picture gezet. En jij zegt wat ik dacht. Hij is naar de achtergrond verdwenen met een occassional postje en nu is zij er, de vrouwelijke versie


  	Mensen hadden gewoon meteen naar jou moeten luisteren
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ik denk dat ik de vrouwelijke versie toch prefereer


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 27, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Enne, de volgende keer dat ik de Douglas binnenloop loop ik recht op het Guerlain schap af PDF. Foei! Mij een beetje veel enablen. Het is dat er duidelijk parfum in zit anders lag hij nu al waarschijnlijk hier in mijn stash


  	Haha sorry, maar Guerlain is echt een van mijn favoriete merken geworden. Ook mede door een zekere Spring van dit forum
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ik liep stage in een gebouw naast het gebouw waar zij werkt en we hebben veel gezellige lunches gehad samen en tja ik vrees dat we elkaar ook vaak aan hebben gestoken met het willen kopen van spullen. Zij begon over de Nude bronzer en ik kreeg hem niet meer uit mijn hoofd


----------



## MACerette (May 27, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ik denk dat die credits naar de dame beginnend met de E gaan. Zij heeft hem in de picture gezet. En jij zegt wat ik dacht. Hij is naar de achtergrond verdwenen met een occassional postje en nu is zij er, de vrouwelijke versie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Nou, mensen hoeven mijn raad niet blindelings te volgen hoor. Ik vond het alleen jammer dat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 / 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hem wegwuifde en iedereen dat gewoon aannam zonder zelf een mening te vormen. Dan ben ik soms misschien wat tegendraads. Ik wou alleen maar aangeven dat hij op mijn huid wel werkt. SD is ook mooi, die grijp ik weer als het zonnetje er weer een tijdje is geweest. Je weet wel, langer dan 3 dagen... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Enne, ik heb haar inderdaad veel liever, ook al komt zij soms op eenzelfde manier uit de hoek. Maar dat is altijd nog veel beter dan vaak, nietwaar?


----------



## MACerette (May 27, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Enne, de volgende keer dat ik de Douglas binnenloop loop ik recht op het Guerlain schap af PDF. Foei! Mij een beetje veel enablen. Het is dat er duidelijk parfum in zit anders lag hij nu al waarschijnlijk hier in mijn stash
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Ja, nu zit hij ook in mijn hoofd... Ik ben alleen zo bang dat ik er een reactie op krijg, want qua schoonheid heb je me al lang overtuigd...


----------



## MACerette (May 27, 2013)

Ik zie net dat de Rihanna collectie in UK een dag voor mijn verjaardag uitkomt. Helaas is het een online only (denk ik tenminste) want dan kan ik het daar iig niet bestellen. Dadelijk maar eens chatten met MAC UK.


----------



## Corally (May 27, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ik zie net dat de Rihanna collectie in UK een dag voor mijn verjaardag uitkomt. Helaas is het een online only (denk ik tenminste) want dan kan ik het daar iig niet bestellen. Dadelijk maar eens chatten met MAC UK.


 Het is inderdaad een online only.


----------



## MACerette (May 27, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ik zie net dat de Rihanna collectie in UK een dag voor mijn verjaardag uitkomt. Helaas is het een online only (denk ik tenminste) want dan kan ik het daar iig niet bestellen. Dadelijk maar eens chatten met MAC UK. 		 		Het is inderdaad een online only.


  	Dat wordt weer stalken dus...


----------



## Corally (May 27, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Dat wordt weer stalken dus...


 Yep. Maar het is wel echt *** want ik wil alleen maar RiRi Boy dus het is of 5 euro verzendkosten betalen (= gestoord, dus eigenlijk geen optie) of meer dingen bestellen uit het vaste assortiment voor gratis verzending en dan minder kunnen kopen van aankomende collecties >< tenzij ze toevallig gratis verzending hebben maar dat doen ze meestal als een collectie er al een tijdje opstaat.


----------



## MACerette (May 27, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Dat wordt weer stalken dus... 		 		Yep. Maar het is wel echt *** want ik wil alleen maar RiRi Boy dus het is of 5 euro verzendkosten betalen (= gestoord, dus eigenlijk geen optie) of meer dingen bestellen uit het vaste assortiment voor gratis verzending en dan minder kunnen kopen van aankomende collecties >< tenzij ze toevallig gratis verzending hebben maar dat doen ze meestal als een collectie er al een tijdje opstaat.


  	Op zich wil ik er met liefde eentje voor je mee bestellen. Ik ben alleen als de dood dat er weer een wachtkamer is en dat je maar 1 van elk kunt bestellen. Ik zou me vreselijk lullig voelen als het misgaat... Zeg het maar. Stalk hulp is wel wenselijk btw. The more the merrier, en kansvergroter


----------



## Corally (May 27, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Op zich wil ik er met liefde eentje voor je mee bestellen. Ik ben alleen als de dood dat er weer een wachtkamer is en dat je maar 1 van elk kunt bestellen. Ik zou me vreselijk lullig voelen als het misgaat... Zeg het maar. Stalk hulp is wel wenselijk btw. The more the merrier, en kansvergroter


 Daar ben ik dus ook bang voor, en wij krijgen de collectie als het goed is eerder dan amerika dus we komen er niet op tijd achter..  dus ik denk odd dat ik zelf moet bestellen. Ik ga sowieso stalken haha. Denk je dat Heaux erg op Rebel zal lijken? Heaux stond eerst op m'n lijstje maar sinds de Rebel-vergelijking niet meer omdat ik Rebel echt drie keer niks vind.


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 27, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Nou, mensen hoeven mijn raad niet blindelings te volgen hoor. Ik vond het alleen jammer dat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Haha nee dat snap ik, maar ik vond het gewoon grappig dat ze eerst niet luisteren en er nu een hele hoop het wel met je eens zijn. Als ze eerder hadden geluisterd hadden ze er ook eerder van kunnen genieten. Ik ben er ook niet zo'n fan van dat mensen blindelings een ander volgen, dat heb ik ook niet gedaan. Ik had zowel NoB als SD geprobeerd en toen bleek SD beter te zijn. Ik hoop ook dat de zon eens wat langer blijft...

  	En wat haar betreft ben ik het met je eens. Ze is soms wat kortaf en dan weet je niet goed wat je moet denken. Als je iemand ziet en de gezichtsuitdrukking leest, dan is het vaak wel duidelijk, maar dat gaat via zo'n forum natuurlijk niet.


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 27, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ja, nu zit hij ook in mijn hoofd... Ik ben alleen zo bang dat ik er een reactie op krijg, want qua schoonheid heb je me al lang overtuigd...


  	Ik denk nog steeds dat je hem moet laten aanbrengen en er dan een dagje in rond moet lopen en hopelijk kan je daaruit halen of je er wel of niet op reageert.


----------



## MACerette (May 27, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ja, nu zit hij ook in mijn hoofd... Ik ben alleen zo bang dat ik er een reactie op krijg, want qua schoonheid heb je me al lang overtuigd...
> Ik denk nog steeds dat je hem moet laten aanbrengen en er dan een dagje in rond moet lopen en hopelijk kan je daaruit halen of je er wel of niet op reageert.


  	Misschien doe ik dat ook wel. Of, (kans is groter) in een lijpe bui bestel ik hem gewoon...


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 27, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ja precies. Maar maakt niet uit... Het viel me op en ik heb er oprecht meerdere keren om moeten lachen.
> 
> Precies. Soms komt iets arrogant over terwijl dat misschien niet zo bedoeld was. Tot voor kort dacht ik echt dat die emoticon met het bordje "weird" betekende ipv werd. Menig keer vond ik dat iemand lullig op een ander reageerde totdat ineens het kwartje viel. De kunst is om dingen dusdanig te formuleren dat je geen ruzie uitlokt of dat dingen totaal anders overkomen dan bedoeld. Weet je nog het recente incidentje van iemand die zei dat 40 plussers de ergste zijn? Meerdere mensen pissed off, blijkt ze zelf 40+ te zijn en was het een geintje. Dat leidde trouwens wel tot een paar hilarische posts...Oh well, tot dusver heb ik voor zover ik weet met niemand problemen gehad. Houden zo...
> 
> ...


  	Ik snapte die bordjes eerst ook niet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Die incidenten maken inderdaad precies duidelijk waar het mis kan gaan. Gelukkig heb ik ook nog geen problemen gehad (ok één keer met dat stemmen voor By Request, maar dat is alweer zolang terug).

  	Ik zal het toch nog maar één keer zeggen, maar probeer hem echt in de winkel. Ik zou het zo lullig vinden als je er niet tegen kan en je er wel zoveel geld aan hebt uitgegeven (hij is trouwens zo'n €62 zonder korting).


----------



## MACerette (May 27, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ja precies. Maar maakt niet uit... Het viel me op en ik heb er oprecht meerdere keren om moeten lachen.
> 
> Precies. Soms komt iets arrogant over terwijl dat misschien niet zo bedoeld was. Tot voor kort dacht ik echt dat die emoticon met het bordje "weird" betekende ipv werd. Menig keer vond ik dat iemand lullig op een ander reageerde totdat ineens het kwartje viel. De kunst is om dingen dusdanig te formuleren dat je geen ruzie uitlokt of dat dingen totaal anders overkomen dan bedoeld. Weet je nog het recente incidentje van iemand die zei dat 40 plussers de ergste zijn? Meerdere mensen pissed off, blijkt ze zelf 40+ te zijn en was het een geintje. Dat leidde trouwens wel tot een paar hilarische posts...Oh well, tot dusver heb ik voor zover ik weet met niemand problemen gehad. Houden zo...
> 
> ...


  	Er gaat geen lampje branden, dus dan zal het wel meevallen 

  	Ik had het gezien ja 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Was ik maar rijk......


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 27, 2013)

Ik werd samen met de andere die veel aan het stemmen waren egoïstisch genoemd, omdat iedereen eigenlijk maar één keer per dag mocht stemmen en we misbruik zouden maken van het systeem, doordat we het wisten te omzeilen. Ach meningen verschillen, maar de manier waarop dingen gezegd werden was niet zo netjes vond ik.

  	Als we rijk waren hadden we een huis vol make up, we zouden erin kunnen zwemmen
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






MACerette said:


> Er gaat geen lampje branden, dus dan zal het wel meevallen
> 
> Ik had het gezien ja
> 
> ...


----------



## Corally (May 27, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> MACerette said:
> 
> 
> > Ja precies. Maar maakt niet uit... Het viel me op en ik heb er oprecht meerdere keren om moeten lachen.   Precies. Soms komt iets arrogant over terwijl dat misschien niet zo bedoeld was. Tot voor kort dacht ik echt dat die emoticon met het bordje "weird" betekende ipv werd. Menig keer vond ik dat iemand lullig op een ander reageerde totdat ineens het kwartje viel. De kunst is om dingen dusdanig te formuleren dat je geen ruzie uitlokt of dat dingen totaal anders overkomen dan bedoeld. Weet je nog het recente incidentje van iemand die zei dat 40 plussers de ergste zijn? Meerdere mensen pissed off, blijkt ze zelf 40+ te zijn en was het een geintje. Dat leidde trouwens wel tot een paar hilarische posts...Oh well, tot dusver heb ik voor zover ik weet met niemand problemen gehad. Houden zo...  ETA: ik heb haar iig niet zelf benoemde MAC politieagente zien spelen. Dat scheelt al stukken... Misschien doe ik dat ook wel. Of, (kans is groter) in een lijpe bui bestel ik hem gewoon...
> ...


 Ik snapte dat bordje eerst ook niet haha! :lol: Dat 40 plussers incidentje herinner ik me nog idd.. Ik heb tot nu toe ook geen problemen met iemand gehad gelukkig.


----------



## MACerette (May 27, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Er gaat geen lampje branden, dus dan zal het wel meevallen
> 
> Ik had het gezien ja
> 
> ...


  	Was dat niet onze vriendelijke vriend die daarover liep te zeiken? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dat is het enige dat ik me vaag kan herinneren... Maar ik denk niet dat dat aan jou ligt, maar meer aan onnodig gemoraliseer... Dan had MAC maar een ander systeem moeten bedenken voor het stemmen. En ik vond de uitkomst prima. Duuuuuuuuuuuus....

  	Yep, in in de tussentijd ben ik 00 Nude aan het googelen, opnieuw...


----------



## Corally (May 27, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Was dat niet onze vriendelijke vriend die daarover liep te zeiken?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Inderdaad, gewoon een max. van 1 stem per dag.


----------



## MACerette (May 27, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Dat is het enige dat ik me vaag kan herinneren... Maar ik denk niet dat dat aan jou ligt, maar meer aan onnodig gemoraliseer... *Dan had MAC maar een ander systeem moeten bedenken voor het stemmen.* En ik vond de uitkomst prima. Duuuuuuuuuuuus.... 		 		Inderdaad, gewoon een max. van 1 stem per dag.


  	Precies. Gewoon niet zeiken dus....


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 27, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Was dat niet onze vriendelijke vriend die daarover liep te zeiken?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Nee het was een zij. Ze mengt zich vaak in discussies over temptalia en neemt het voor haar op ofzo, maar het waren meerdere mensen alleen zij werd me te extreem. Ik vond het systeem wel prima haha. Ik was zo blij dat Moxie terugkwam!


----------



## MACerette (May 27, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Was dat niet onze vriendelijke vriend die daarover liep te zeiken?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Oh ok. In dat geval kan ik het me niet herinneren/

  	Ik ook. En CYY. Die is trouwens net wat koel voor mij. Wel leuk, maar Silly staat my beter.


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 27, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Oh ok. In dat geval kan ik het me niet herinneren/
> 
> Ik ook. En CYY. Die is trouwens net wat koel voor mij. Wel leuk, maar Silly staat my beter.


  	Ik had CYY al met een BU en besloot uiteindelijk dat ik er niet nog een nodig had. Blijkt dus een goede keuze te zijn geweest nu die in de vaste collectie zit. Ik vind heb wel jammer dat hij niet precies hetzelfde is als de Quite Cute versie, maar nog steeds een zeer goede toevoeging aan de vaste collectie. Ik denk dat Silly makkelijker te dragen is, maar CYY heeft een speciaal plekje in mijn hart, doordat deze eigenlijk mijn verslaving aan felle lipsticks is begonnen.


----------



## MACerette (May 27, 2013)

En in de tussentijd heb ik de ingrediëntenlijst vd Guerlain bekeken en parfum staat redelijk hoog (halverwege) de lijst van ingrediënten. Hmmm idd eerst proberen want ik ben er bang voor.

  	Ondertussen dwaalde ik af naar NARS. Feast your eyes on this:

http://theultimatemakeup.com/8833814342/




  	Mascate, Vesuvio, Terre de Feu en Dragon Girl gaan vroeger of later mijn andere rode l/s vergezellen...


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 27, 2013)

MACerette said:


> En in de tussentijd heb ik de ingrediëntenlijst vd Guerlain bekeken en parfum staat redelijk hoog (halverwege) de lijst van ingrediënten. Hmmm idd eerst proberen want ik ben er bang voor.
> 
> Ondertussen dwaalde ik af naar NARS. Feast your eyes on this:
> 
> ...


  	Ow die Nars lipsticks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ik moet echt eens een bestelling plaatsen...


----------



## MACerette (May 27, 2013)

MACerette said:


> En in de tussentijd heb ik de ingrediëntenlijst vd Guerlain bekeken en parfum staat redelijk hoog (halverwege) de lijst van ingrediënten. Hmmm idd eerst proberen want ik ben er bang voor.
> 
> Ondertussen dwaalde ik af naar NARS. Feast your eyes on this:
> 
> ...


  	Ja, ik heb nog geen week geleden de SG besteld met een concealer en die zal ik wel in de loop van de week of begin volgende week krijgen, maar bovengenoemde lippies zitten al in mijn mandje voor de volgende bestelling....


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 27, 2013)

Ik zie net dat de All About Orange collectie ineens deze zaterdag uitkomt exclusief in de Bijenkorf Amsterdam, Rotterdam, Den Haag en Eindhoven. Ik zie geen quad in de info van Beautyscene.


----------



## MACerette (May 27, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ik zie net dat de All About Orange collectie ineens deze zaterdag uitkomt exclusief in de Bijenkorf Amsterdam, Rotterdam, Den Haag en Eindhoven. Ik zie geen quad in de info van Beautyscene.


  	Ik ga hem 99,99% zeker skippen. IF heb ik al en draag ik bijna nooit. NO en Flamingo heb ik ook al. De andere blushes trekken me niet zo. De enige eventuele kanshebbers zijn Tarte and Trendy en Sushi Kiss, maar ik heb het idee dat ik het wel overleef als ik ze skip. En jij?

  	Ik heb trouwens zaterdag voor de eerste keer Boys don't cry opgehad icm PaPa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Of had ik dat al verteld?


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 27, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ik ga hem 99,99% zeker skippen. IF heb ik al en draag ik bijna nooit. NO en Flamingo heb ik ook al. De andere blushes trekken me niet zo. De enige eventuele kanshebbers zijn Tarte and Trendy en Sushi Kiss, maar ik heb het idee dat ik het wel overleef als ik ze skip. En jij?
> 
> Ik heb trouwens zaterdag voor de eerste keer Boys don't cry opgehad icm PaPa
> 
> ...


  	Ik will eigenlijk RS en HJ blushes en T&T en SK lipsticks en ik was aan het twijfelen over het quad. Het enige 'probleem' is dat ik laatst niet zo'n goede ervaring had bij de Bijenkorf Eindhoven. Dat was mijn vaste counter, maar ik wil er nu uit principe voorlopig niet heen. De collectie zal denk ik ook niet online komen en de andere counters waar de collectie uitkomt zijn te ver. Ik denk dat ik om een cp ga vragen.

  	Je had nog niet verteld over je BDC en PaPa combo, maar dat klinkt wel gaaf! Ik heb de BDC niet, maar ik hou toch niet van lipstick/lipgloss combo's. Eigenlijk wel jammer, want de kleuren die je kan krijgen zijn heel mooi.


----------



## Corally (May 27, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ik zie net dat de All About Orange collectie ineens deze zaterdag uitkomt exclusief in de Bijenkorf Amsterdam, Rotterdam, Den Haag en Eindhoven. Ik zie geen quad in de info van Beautyscene.


 FUUUU- Ik haat die exclusives zo erg. Ik ga denk ik ook om een cp vragen. Weten jullie de AAO online release date voor US?


----------



## MACerette (May 27, 2013)

Boys don't cry? Die Nars blush?


----------



## Corally (May 27, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Boys don't cry? Die Nars blush?


 Haha ik snapte haar ook al niet. :lol: Die Pierre Hardy blushes zijn echt tdf.


----------



## MissHolland (May 27, 2013)

OMG ik heb 2 Koyudo kwasten gekocht!! Haha echt te erg dit! Ik had net geschreven dat Hakuhodo mijn merk is en ik niet meer verder hoef te zoeken maar de Koyudo kwasten blijven in mijn hoofd zitten. Dus ik dacht ik doe het gewoon! Ik was 90 euro kwijt voor 2 kwasten. Wel duur.. Maar de kwaliteit schijnt net zo goed te zijn als Hakuhodo dus dan heb ik het er wel voor over. Het is de Fu-Pa02 geworden en de Fu-Pa14. Komt allemaal door deze blog: http://sweetmakeuptemptations.com/ Dus wil je geen kwasten kopen, niet lezen!! Deze blog is zeer gevaarlijk en tast je hersens aan.

  	Eigenlijk is online kopen ook best wel makkelijk. Ik zou in de winkel nooit zulke dure kwasten kopen maar online doe ik het wel. Best gek eigenlijk.

  	NoB blijft in mijn hoofd hangen en nu schrijven jullie er ook nog eens over.. Misschien dat ik hem er bij koop als hij er nog is wanneer de lege oogschaduw palette weer online komt op de MAC site.

	Verder koop ik nu geen make-up meer deze maand. Ik wou eerst heel graag een lipstick uit de AAO colectie en een MSF uit de TT colectie. Maar voor een lipstick kan ik beter een keer langs gaan omdat ik ze niet zoveel draag en ik het moeilijk vind in schatten of me een bepaalde kleur wel zou staan. Vandaag heb ik MSF in Light Year op gedaan en nu bedenk ik me dat ik hier vorig jaar wel pukkels van kreeg en hij is ook heel shimmery. Dus ik ga deze colecties skippen.. 

  	Over een foundation kwast schoon maken. Geloof het of niet maar als je een warm sopje klaar maakt met wasmiddel voor wol krijg je alle foundation heel makkelijk uit je kwast vandaan! Ik had nooit op die manier kwasten schoon gemaakt tot die Hakuhodo kwasten. Het is wel een gedonder vind ik een sopje klaar maken. Ik deed het altijd gewoon onder de douche haha. Maar met wasmiddel voor wol krijg je alles super schoon en makkelijk eruit.


----------



## Corally (May 27, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> OMG  ik heb 2 Koyudo kwasten gekocht!! Haha echt te erg dit! Ik had net geschreven dat Hakuhodo mijn merk is en ik niet meer verder hoef te zoeken maar de Koyudo kwasten blijven in mijn hoofd zitten. Dus ik dacht ik doe het gewoon! Ik was 90 euro kwijt voor 2 kwasten. Wel duur.. Maar de kwaliteit schijnt net zo goed te zijn als Hakuhodo dus dan heb ik het er wel voor over.  Het is de Fu-Pa02 geworden en de Fu-Pa14. Komt allemaal door deze blog:  http://sweetmakeuptemptations.com/  Dus wil je geen kwasten kopen, niet lezen!! Deze blog is zeer gevaarlijk en tast je hersens aan.  Eigenlijk is online kopen ook best wel makkelijk. Ik zou in de winkel nooit zulke dure kwasten kopen maar online doe ik het wel. Best gek eigenlijk.  NoB blijft in mijn hoofd hangen en nu schrijven jullie er ook nog eens over.. Misschien dat ik hem er bij koop als hij er nog is wanneer de lege oogschaduw palette weer online komt op de MAC site.   Verder koop ik nu geen make-up meer deze maand. Ik wou eerst heel graag een lipstick uit de AAO colectie en een MSF uit de TT colectie. Maar voor een lipstick kan ik beter een keer langs gaan omdat ik ze niet zoveel draag en ik het moeilijk vind in schatten of me een bepaalde kleur wel zou staan. Vandaag heb ik MSF in Light Year op gedaan en nu bedenk ik me dat ik hier vorig jaar wel pukkels van kreeg en hij is ook heel shimmery. Dus ik ga deze colecties skippen..   Over een foundation kwast schoon maken. Geloof het of niet maar als je een warm sopje klaar maakt met wasmiddel voor wol krijg je alle foundation heel makkelijk uit je kwast vandaan! Ik had nooit op die manier kwasten schoon gemaakt tot die Hakuhodo kwasten. Het is wel een gedonder vind ik een sopje klaar maken. Ik deed het altijd gewoon onder de douche haha. Maar met wasmiddel voor wol krijg je alles super schoon en makkelijk eruit.


  Deze maand duurt nog maar een paar dagen. :lol: Die Koyudo kwasten zien er mooi uit zeg! Eehm.. onder de douche je kwasten schoonmaken? :haha:


----------



## MissHolland (May 27, 2013)

Haha bedoel eigenlijk na de 23ste volgende maand want dan krijg ik altijd weer een beetje geld op mijn rekening. Ik moet het echt rustiger aan gaan doen. Mijn moeder krijgt een hartverzakking als ze weer pakketjes ziet aan komen. Ben benieuwd hoe lang het duurt vanuit Japan! Ik heb begrepen dat als je besteld de kwasten dan pas (hand) gemaakt worden. Maar ik heb een Track en Trace erbij gedaan. 

  	Uh ja onder de douche haha. Ga ik eerst mijn haar doen en wassen en dan doe ik de kwasten ook gelijk even. Maar ik zorg er wel voor dat alleen het haar nat word en niet de steel zeg maar.


----------



## Corally (May 27, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Haha bedoel eigenlijk na de 23ste volgende maand want dan krijg ik altijd weer een beetje geld op mijn rekening. Ik moet het echt rustiger aan gaan doen. Mijn moeder krijgt een hartverzakking als ze weer pakketjes ziet aan komen. Ben benieuwd hoe lang het duurt vanuit Japan! Ik heb begrepen dat als je besteld de kwasten dan pas (hand) gemaakt worden. Maar ik heb een Track en Trace erbij gedaan.   Uh ja onder de douche haha. Ga ik eerst mijn haar doen en wassen en dan doe ik de kwasten ook gelijk even. Maar ik zorg er wel voor dat alleen het haar nat word en niet de steel zeg maar.


 Haha ok.  Ik ben ook wel benieuwd hoe lang het duurt! Ik heb geen idee hoeveel tijd het kost om een kwast te maken.


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 27, 2013)

Corally said:


> Haha ik snapte haar ook al niet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Wat ben ik toch een idioot, ik haalde de naam door de war met de Boys go Crazy Dazzleglass van Mac
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ik vond het al een aparte combi, maar nu klinkt het ineens een stuk logischer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Toch zou BGC ook wel mooi zijn over PaPa.


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 27, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Haha bedoel eigenlijk na de 23ste volgende maand want dan krijg ik altijd weer een beetje geld op mijn rekening. Ik moet het echt rustiger aan gaan doen. Mijn moeder krijgt een hartverzakking als ze weer pakketjes ziet aan komen. Ben benieuwd hoe lang het duurt vanuit Japan! Ik heb begrepen dat als je besteld de kwasten dan pas (hand) gemaakt worden. Maar ik heb een Track en Trace erbij gedaan.
> 
> Uh ja onder de douche haha. Ga ik eerst mijn haar doen en wassen en dan doe ik de kwasten ook gelijk even. Maar ik zorg er wel voor dat alleen het haar nat word en niet de steel zeg maar.


  	Ik heb ook al wat gelezen over de Koyudo kwasten. Ik ben benieuwd wanneer je ze krijgt en wat je ervan vindt. Ow en ik ken de gevaren van dat blog zeker. Als de Hakuhodo's bevallen zal ik vast ooit een bestelling plaatsen bij Koyudo...
  	Lijkt mij trouwens heel onhandig om kwasten onder de douche te wassen. Is het niet bijna onmogelijk de steel droog te houden? Het klinkt wel gezellig met je kwasten onder de douche


----------



## Corally (May 27, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > FUUUU- Ik haat die exclusives zo erg. Ik ga denk ik ook om een cp vragen. Weten jullie de AAO online release date voor US?
> ...


  Haha it's ok! :haha: Dat is snel zeg! Ik moet m'n cp nog regelen.. ik weet niet zo goed wat ik moet nemen van AOO. Ik weet bijna zeker dat ik SK, S&S en RD wil maar ik zit te twijfelen of ik HJ moet nemen of niet :/ Het ziet er zo blah uit maar ik baal zo als hij heel mooi blijkt te zijn en ik hem niet heb.


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 27, 2013)

Corally said:


> Haha it's ok!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Dat ging inderdaad snel ja en ik heb haar net al betaald. Ik had gelukkig al redelijk kunnen inschatten van de swatches welke kleuren ik wilde. Ik heb het quad maar gelaten en ik ben toch voor beide blushes gegaan die ik niet had (alsof ik ooit een blush kan laten liggen). Ze wil ook een cp voor een aantal Hourglass producten doen voor mij, maar ik denk dat ik die pas volgende maand doen en ik weet nog niet precies wat ik wil. Wel heel gaaf dat ik ook wat Hourglass producten kan krijgen!


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 27, 2013)

Ik vind het trouwens ook raar dat AAO ineens een bijenkorf exclusive is terwijl de pro store eerst zei dat het een online of pro store exclusive werd.


----------



## Ladyhawke (May 28, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ik vind het trouwens ook raar dat AAO ineens een bijenkorf exclusive is terwijl de pro store eerst zei dat het een online of pro store exclusive werd.


  	Het is altijd maar afwachten of het online, pro, bijenkorf of douglas wordt haha. Ik ben wel blij met de bijenkorf want ik heb voor mijn verjaardag allemaal cadeaukaarten gehad  Maar ik ga zaterdag gewoon naar de bijenkorf en kijk dan wat ik neem.


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 28, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Het is altijd maar afwachten of het online, pro, bijenkorf of douglas wordt haha. Ik ben wel blij met de bijenkorf want ik heb voor mijn verjaardag allemaal cadeaukaarten gehad  Maar ik ga zaterdag gewoon naar de bijenkorf en kijk dan wat ik neem.


  	Ik mag toch hopen dat Tropical Taboo wel overal uitkomt. Wel fijn dat je je cadeaukaarten nu kan gebruiken


----------



## Corally (May 28, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Haha it's ok! :haha:  Dat is snel zeg! Ik moet m'n cp nog regelen.. ik weet niet zo goed wat ik moet nemen van AOO. Ik weet bijna zeker dat ik SK, S
> ...


 Ik heb mijn cp voor AAO ook geregeld! En ook voor RiRi Boy, ik heb gister mijn rekening bekeken en laat ik het er maar bij houden dat ik niet veel kan bestellen voor gratis verzending. :lol: Als er weer een wachtkamer is.. it's not meant to be. Ik wil ook gelijk UTA hebben anders komt het er nooit van! Moet nog wel mijn lijstje doorgeven en ik zit zo te twijfelen wat het uiteindelijk moet worden!:clueless:  Denken jullie dat Heaux veel op Rebel zal lijken? Op de promo pic vind ik hem mooi maar hij wordt vergeleken met Rebel en ik vind Rebel dus helemaal niks.


----------



## MACerette (May 28, 2013)

Corally said:


> Denken jullie dat Heaux veel op Rebel zal lijken? Op de promo pic vind ik hem mooi maar hij wordt vergeleken met Rebel en ik vind Rebel dus helemaal niks.


  	Als hij op Rebel lijkt zal het hoogstwaarschijnlijk de grote zus ervan zijn. Party Parrot en Impassioned zijn ook dezelfde kleur maar op de lippen komt PaPa toch intenser over op de een of andere manier. Ik verwacht dat als hij op Rebel lijkt hij intenser / donkerder is dan Rebel. Het maakt ook veel verschil welke liner je erbij gebruikt. Zonder liner is het een tammer bessenachtig kleurtje. Met de juiste liner (Currant / Nightmoth en volgens mij zelfs Vino) is het een vampy, allesbehalve flauwe kleur.


----------



## Gatton (May 28, 2013)

PDF, hoe is het trouwens nog gegaan met die cursus in Eindhoven? Heb je het nog kunnen regelen?


----------



## Corally (May 28, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Als hij op Rebel lijkt zal het hoogstwaarschijnlijk de grote zus ervan zijn. Party Parrot en Impassioned zijn ook dezelfde kleur maar op de lippen komt PaPa toch intenser over op de een of andere manier. Ik verwacht dat als hij op Rebel lijkt hij intenser / donkerder is dan Rebel. Het maakt ook veel verschil welke liner je erbij gebruikt. Zonder liner is het een tammer bessenachtig kleurtje. Met de juiste liner (Currant / Nightmoth en volgens mij zelfs Vino) is het een vampy, allesbehalve flauwe kleur.


 Ik vind de kleur idd niet mooi, wel mooi bij anderen maar niet bij mij haha. Maar ik wil geen liner gebruiken om een lipstick te laten 'werken'. Als Heaux veel donkerder  is dan wil ik hem wel maar dat weten we nu nog niet.. zucht.


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 28, 2013)

Gatton said:


> PDF, hoe is het trouwens nog gegaan met die cursus in Eindhoven? Heb je het nog kunnen regelen?


  	Uhmm ja ik mocht uiteindelijk niet meedoen. Het is een lang verhaal...

  	Ik had zaterdag met de Temperature Rising release €125 besteed, maar was vergeten te vragen of dat verrekend kon worden met de €50 van de cursus. Ik had de dag erna gebeld en de vrouw die ik er toen aankreeg zei van niet. Ik dacht dat ze me niet herkend had aan de telefoon, dus ging ik dinsdag terug om met iemand anders te praten die mij vaker helpt. De manager en nog een andere vrouw helpen me vaker, maar die waren er beide niet. Ik was woensdag weer teruggegaan en de manager was er nog steeds niet. Er was wel iemand anders die me ook redelijk vaak helpt en daar heb ik mijn probleem aan voorgelegd. Ze zei dat ik dat het beste met de manager kon overleggen en die zou er de dag erna weer zijn.
  	Ik donderdag dus weer terug en toen had de manager onverwachts vrij. De vrouw die ik woensdag had gesproken was er wel en ze had overlegd met de manager. Ze kon producten terugnemen en het na de cursus weer scannen en aan mij meegeven. Ze vroeg of de producten al gebruik waren en ik zei ja en dat was wel een probleem, maar ze zou het nogmaals met de manager bespreken en ze was er vrij zeker van dat er iets geregeld kon worden.
  	Die donderdag was hemelvaart, dus ik ging naar mijn ouders voor een lang weekend. Ik had wel gepland om vrijdags even terug te gaan naar Eindhoven voor de cursus. Ik had ook afgesproken dat ik half 6 bij de counter zou zijn. De cursus zou 6 uur beginnen en dan was er nog tijd om alles te regelen. Toen ik in de trein naar Eindhoven zat, zag ik dat ik een gemiste oproep had. Het was van de counter dus ik belde terug. De persoon die mij gebeld had (ik denk dat het de manager was) die had het op dat moment te druk en ik zou teruggebeld worden. Dat is alleen niet meer gebeurd en ik was uiteindelijk kwart over 5 bij de counter.
  	De vrouw die ik woensdag en donderdag had gesproken kwam me weer helpen. Toen ik weer vermelde dat ik de producten al gebruikt had zei ze dat dat een probleem was en ze beweerde dat ik dat niet had verteld. Ik weet zeker dat ik dat er wel bij had vermeld, maar het kan natuurlijk zijn dat ze me verkeerd begrepen heeft. Ik heb nog voorgesteld om de producten in een aparte lade ofzo te bewaren zodat ze niet met nieuwe producten verward konden worden, maar ze kon de producten echt niet terugnemen. Ik snapte dat probleem alleen niet, omdat ik zelf de producten toch weer mee zou krijgen. Ik besteed daar toch wel €150 in de maand en ik had verwacht dat ze wel iets konden regelen voor mij zodat ik aan die cursus mee kon doen. Ik had niet nog eens €50 extra om te betalen voor die cursus. Ik was ook nog eens speciaal naar Eindhoven gekomen voor die cursus (dus toch weer 3 uur reizen). Ik heb ze dit nog goed duidelijk proberen te maken, maar het had geen zin en ze hield voet bij stuk dat ze de producten niet terug kon nemen en er verder niets aan te doen was. Het resultaat was dus dat ik weer gewoon naar huis kon. Ze zei er ook nog bij dat ze hoopte dat ik niet boos was op haar. Ja ik was niet per se boos op haar maar natuurlijk wel om de situatie. Ik had ze nog laten weten dat ik voorlopig niet meer bij hun counter kom en toen ben ik gegaan.
  	Ik baal er echt enorm van. Ook al zou ik weer bij ze lang willen gaan, dan zou ik me niet meer op mijn gemak voelen na die situatie. Ik ben nu dus ook afhankelijk van online winkelen of bij andere counters langsgaan. Misschien dat sommige het wat overdreven vinden of zelfs onterecht van mij, maar ik wil gewoon uit principe niet meer naar die counter.


----------



## Corally (May 28, 2013)

Gatton said:


> PDF, hoe is het trouwens nog gegaan met die cursus in Eindhoven? Heb je het nog kunnen regelen?


 Ik heb het idee dat het niet kon, anders zou ze voor AAO wel gewoon naar haar counter gaan ipv via een cp.   ETA: net te laat haha.


----------



## Corally (May 28, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Gatton said:
> 
> 
> > PDF, hoe is het trouwens nog gegaan met die cursus in Eindhoven? Heb je het nog kunnen regelen?
> ...


  Pff wat een gedoe zeg, echt k*t. Ik snap wel dat je niet meer naar die counter wilt, helemaal niet onterecht.


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 28, 2013)

Corally said:


> Pff wat een gedoe zeg, echt k*t. Ik snap wel dat je niet meer naar die counter wilt, helemaal niet onterecht.


  	Ze zeiden ook tegen me dat het al een uitzondering was dat ze de producten terug wilde nemen en vervolgens weer verkopen aan mij wanneer ze nog ongebruikt waren geweest. Alleen heb ik daar eens over nagedacht en dat klopt eigenlijk niet. Iedereen kan ongebruikte producten binnen een bepaald termijn terugbrengen. Die producten worden weer gewoon verkocht en dus is het na mijn idee helemaal geen speciale behandeling terwijl ze het wel zo laten overkomen. Ik kan me voorstellen dat andere denken dat iedereen (dus ook de vaste klanten) het maar moet doen met de standaardregels en dat ze het dus stom zouden vinden dat ik een betere behandeling had verwacht.


----------



## MACerette (May 28, 2013)

Nou, op het moment dat jij een bekend gezicht bent voor hun en zij maandelijks op bepaalde inkomsten kunnen rekenen van jou zou er ook een stukje vertrouwen en coulance moeten zijn vind ik.
  	En anders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Enne, om op een post van gisteren terug te komen, je bent zeker geen idioot


----------



## Corally (May 28, 2013)

Nou mijn CP bestaat dus uit alleen lipsticks :lol: - Up The Amp - Sushi Kiss - Sweet & Sour - Razzledazzler - RiRi Boy - Heaux  Ik heb nog nooit zoveel MAC lipsticks in een keer gekocht haha. Sweet & Sour en Heaux zijn wel een gok, S&S lijkt me net wat te licht en ik hoop maar dat Heaux heel donker is.. Wel vreemd hoor, eerst kon ik blushes nooit weerstaan en de meeste lipsticks wel en nu is het juist andersom! Eigenlijk wil ik ook wel Royal Jasmin want die lijkt volgens mij waarschijnlijk op Warmth of Coral... die heb ik heel veel gebruikt maar ik kan er nog een lange tijd mee doen dus ik sla RJ maar over en ik neem een gok met Heaux.


----------



## MissHolland (May 28, 2013)

Pinkdollface, wij hebben zo'n douchekop met allemaal verschillende standen haha. Dus ik zet hem op zacht en dan droog ik mijn handen aan mijn handoek af en zorg ik ervoor dat alleen de haren nat worden en niet de steel. Maar dan sta ik er zelf niet meer onder. Alleen tussendoor even om op te warmen 

  	Ladyhawke, leuk die cadeau kaarten voor de Bijenkorf!


----------



## Corally (May 28, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Pinkdollface, wij hebben zo'n douchekop met allemaal verschillende standen haha. Dus ik zet hem op zacht en dan droog ik mijn handen aan mijn handoek af en zorg ik ervoor dat alleen de haren nat worden en niet de steel. Maar dan sta ik er zelf niet meer onder. Alleen tussendoor even om op te warmen   Ladyhawke, leuk die cadeau kaarten voor de Bijenkorf!


 Het lijkt mij handiger om ze gewoon te wassen bij de wastafel haha :lol: Maar als jij het fijn vind om ze zo te wassen, helemaal prima toch.   Ik ben zo ongeduldig, de collecties zijn nog niet eens online in de US en ik wil m'n pakje nu al hebben.


----------



## Corally (May 29, 2013)

Ik zit nu zo te twijfelen of ik Tart & Trendy moet nemen ipv Sweet & Sour :/  En Backstage heeft geen Da Vinci zeep, wel van Hofmann.. Ken jij deze MACerette? Ze zeggen dat die hetzelfde werkt maar ik weet niet..


----------



## MACerette (May 29, 2013)

Corally said:


> En Backstage heeft geen Da Vinci zeep, wel van Hofmann.. Ken jij deze MACerette? Ze zeggen dat die hetzelfde werkt maar ik weet niet..


  	Hofmann zegt me niks. Ik heb hem net gegoogeled  en de ingrediënten zijn iets anders. Het zou kunnen dat het vergelijkbaar werkt, maar ik heb er geen ervaring mee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Ik heb mijn TR items net binnen van mijn cp. Yay!. Ik heb de BMS quad alleen ff snel geswatched en met een beetje moeite komt de groen goed op op mijn hand. Op ogen test ik later nog. Caliënte vind ik op zich "meh" als ik de kleur zelf beoordeel. Met Heroine l/l vind ik hem al wat mooier en met Cherry l/l echt stukken mooier. Ook Underdressed eroverheen voor wat extra sparkle. Sheer Seduction heb ik ook even kaal geprobeerd en hij is ok, maar die wil ik zien als ik opgemaakt ben met bronzer en de hele shebang. Op het eerste gezicht doet hij mee een beetje aan To Catch A Sailor denken, maar dan in een ander jasje.


----------



## Corally (May 29, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Ik zit nu zo te twijfelen of ik Tart
> ...


  Hm ok, denk dat ik dan toch die van Da Vinci ga proberen.  En leuk dat je TR cp binnen is!


----------



## Innatchka (May 29, 2013)

Hi!

  	Ik ben nieuw op dit forum en dit is mijn eerste post in het Nederlandse gedeelte. Wat is een CP? Is dat iemand die producten voor je koopt in Amerika en ze vervolgens doorstuurt? Als dit zo is wil ik weten hoe ik ook een kan regelen en wat de ervaringen mee zijn. Het zou echt super zijn, vooral gezien de grote hoeveelheid aankomende collecties


----------



## Corally (May 29, 2013)

Innatchka said:


> Hi!  Ik ben nieuw op dit forum en dit is mijn eerste post in het Nederlandse gedeelte. Wat is een CP? Is dat iemand die producten voor je koopt in Amerika en ze vervolgens doorstuurt? Als dit zo is wil ik weten hoe ik ook een kan regelen en wat de ervaringen mee zijn. Het zou echt super zijn, vooral gezien de grote hoeveelheid aankomende collecties


  :hello: Dat is inderdaad een cp (custom purchase). Hoeft niet per se uit Amerika te komen overigens. Je zou in een topic kunnen vragen of iemand een cp wilt doen voor je. Ik heb een 'vaste' cp'er, ze heeft mij een keer benaderd nadat ik in een topic om een cp vroeg en sindsdien kan ik altijd aan haar vragen of ze een cp wilt doen. Ik vraag overigens niet vaak om een cp, de laatste keer was voor Glamour Daze.. Omdat je nieuw bent kan het denk ik wat lastiger zijn om cp te krijgen maar ik denk dat het wel moet lukken want er zijn genoeg behulpzame mensen op het forum.


----------



## Ladyhawke (May 29, 2013)

Innatchka said:


> Hi!
> 
> Ik ben nieuw op dit forum en dit is mijn eerste post in het Nederlandse gedeelte. Wat is een CP? Is dat iemand die producten voor je koopt in Amerika en ze vervolgens doorstuurt? Als dit zo is wil ik weten hoe ik ook een kan regelen en wat de ervaringen mee zijn. Het zou echt super zijn, vooral gezien de grote hoeveelheid aankomende collecties







  	Ik heb zelf geen ervaring met CP, maar anderen hier wel! Misschien kunnen zij je verder over informeren.


----------



## Innatchka (May 29, 2013)

Dank jullie wel! Ik snap idd dat je eerst beetje bekend moet raken met iedereen, ik hou iig mijn ogen open voor mogelijkheden. Ik heb vooral interesse in MAC uit Amerika, vanwege lagere prijzen. Al weet ik niet hoeveel het scheelt als je uiteindelijk naar NL moet verzenden. Ik heb een tijd in Amerika gestudeerd en ken daar wat mensen, maar die durf ik niet te vragen. Het zijn mensen die totaal niet met make-up bezig houden. Het kost toch moeite en make-up fanaten doen het graag uit gezamelijke liefde voor make-up

  	Het gekke is, toen ik daar was dacht ik dacht ik winkels zou leegkopen! Maar dat viel heel erg mee, bijna geen MAC gekocht. Blijkt maar weer dat je altijd iets wil wat niet bereikbaar is


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 29, 2013)

Corally said:


> Dat is inderdaad een cp (custom purchase). Hoeft niet per se uit Amerika te komen overigens. Je zou in een topic kunnen vragen of iemand een cp wilt doen voor je. Ik heb een 'vaste' cp'er, ze heeft mij een keer benaderd nadat ik in een topic om een cp vroeg en sindsdien kan ik altijd aan haar vragen of ze een cp wilt doen. Ik vraag overigens niet vaak om een cp, de laatste keer was voor Glamour Daze.. Omdat je nieuw bent kan het denk ik wat lastiger zijn om cp te krijgen maar ik denk dat het wel moet lukken want er zijn genoeg behulpzame mensen op het forum.


  	Zie Corally's post. Officieel mag je in gewone topics niet om een cp vragen. Er is een speciaal gedeelte, de clearance bin, waar je spullen kan kopen, verkopen, ruilen en om cp's kan vragen. Je krijgt hier pas toegang als je 50 posts hebt en meer dan 30 dagen lid bent. Je kan ook toegang krijgen door een silver member of hoger te worden. Dan betaal je geld om het forum te steunen, dus heb je het privilege om meteen toegang te krijgen. Veel mensen vragen echter in de gewone topics om cp's, maar ik denk niet dat je echt een reactie krijgt als je zo weinig posts hebt. Als je veel post en mensen leren je een beetje kennen dan zullen ze je veel eerder willen helpen. In het echte leven gaat dat ook zo. Een wildvreemde zou je ook niet zo snel helpen als een vriend of kennis. Wat je misschien wel kan proberen is iemand een pm te sturen wanneer die persoon zelf in het forum aanbied om cp's te doen of specifieke items verkoopt. Dit mag officieel ook niet, maar het gebeurt wel en kan voor jou gunstig uitpakken


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 29, 2013)

Innatchka said:


> Dank jullie wel! Ik snap idd dat je eerst beetje bekend moet raken met iedereen, ik hou iig mijn ogen open voor mogelijkheden. Ik heb vooral interesse in MAC uit Amerika, vanwege lagere prijzen. Al weet ik niet hoeveel het scheelt als je uiteindelijk naar NL moet verzenden. Ik heb een tijd in Amerika gestudeerd en ken daar wat mensen, maar die durf ik niet te vragen. Het zijn mensen die totaal niet met make-up bezig houden. Het kost toch moeite en make-up fanaten doen het graag uit gezamelijke liefde voor make-up
> 
> Het gekke is, toen ik daar was dacht ik dacht ik winkels zou leegkopen! Maar dat viel heel erg mee, bijna geen MAC gekocht. Blijkt maar weer dat je altijd iets wil wat niet bereikbaar is


  	Door de gestegen verzendkosten ben ik tegenwoordig vrijwel altijd hetzelfde kwijt als in Nederland, dus om het geld zou ik het niet doen. Ik vraag alleen om cp's als ik hier iets niet kan vinden of het hier te exclusief is.
  	Trouwens nog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Leuk dat je je ook komt mengen in de Nederlandse gesprekken


----------



## Corally (May 29, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Innatchka said:
> 
> 
> > Dank jullie wel! Ik snap idd dat je eerst beetje bekend moet raken met iedereen, ik hou iig mijn ogen open voor mogelijkheden. Ik heb vooral interesse in MAC uit Amerika, vanwege lagere prijzen. Al weet ik niet hoeveel het scheelt als je uiteindelijk naar NL moet verzenden. Ik heb een tijd in Amerika gestudeerd en ken daar wat mensen, maar die durf ik niet te vragen. Het zijn mensen die totaal niet met make-up bezig houden. Het kost toch moeite en make-up fanaten doen het graag uit gezamelijke liefde voor make-up  Het gekke is, toen ik daar was dacht ik dacht ik winkels zou leegkopen! Maar dat viel heel erg mee, bijna geen MAC gekocht. Blijkt maar weer dat je altijd iets wil wat niet bereikbaar is
> ...


 Ik ben wel een stuk goedkoper uit (zo'n 4 euro per lipstick) maar ik vraag idd cp's als het hier niet/moeilijk te krijgen is. Ze weet hoe duur MAC is in NL dus ik kan ook gewoon om een cp vragen met dingen uit het vaste assortiment/dingen die makkelijker te krijgen zijn, maar dat doe ik eigenlijk niet, ik wil haar niet teveel lastig vallen.


----------



## Corally (May 29, 2013)

Trouwend pdf, jij wilt Tart & Trendy toch? Het ziet er telkens zo anders uit op foto's.. Denk jij dat het een soort oranje versie is van reel sexy of dat het toch meer richting morange gaat?


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 29, 2013)

Corally said:


> Trouwend pdf, jij wilt Tart & Trendy toch? Het ziet er telkens zo anders uit op foto's.. Denk jij dat het een soort oranje versie is van reel sexy of dat het toch meer richting morange gaat?


  	Ik denk dat hij iets donkerder dan Sounds Like Noise zal zijn, maar lichter dan Morange en natuurlijk een stuk doorzichtiger. Ik vind hem in elk geval veel mooier dan Tangarine Dream. Ik heb in mijn cp gevraagd om Sushi Kiss, Tart & Trendy, Royal Sunset en Honey Jasmine.


----------



## Corally (May 29, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Ik ben wel een stuk goedkoper uit (zo'n 4 euro per lipstick) maar ik vraag idd cp's als het hier niet/moeilijk te krijgen is. Ze weet hoe duur MAC is in NL dus ik kan ook gewoon om een cp vragen met dingen uit het vaste assortiment/dingen die makkelijker te krijgen zijn, maar dat doe ik eigenlijk niet, ik wil haar niet teveel lastig vallen.
> ...


  Ik heb om 6 lipsticks gevraagd haha, 3 van AAO, 1 perm, 2 van Rihanna.  Maar mijn cp'er heeft maar 7% tax dus dat kan ook wat schelen.  Bij blushes is er idd minder verschil.  Thanks! Ik zit zo te twijfelen tussen Tart & Trendy en Sweet & Sour. Ik heb om Sweet & Sour gevraagd dus ik moet snel beslissen! Ik vind Tangerine Dream echt 3x niks.


----------



## MissHolland (May 29, 2013)

Innatchka, welkom in het Nederlandse gedeelte!

  	Oeii wat ben ik slecht bezig.. haha. Ik heb net nog 2 Koyudo kwasten besteld. De Fu-Pa01 en de H011.


----------



## Corally (May 29, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Innatchka, welkom in het Nederlandse gedeelte!  Oeii wat ben ik slecht bezig.. haha. Ik heb net nog 2 Koyudo kwasten besteld. De Fu-Pa01 en de H011.


 Hahaha :haha:


----------



## MissHolland (May 29, 2013)

Jeej, mijn moeder gaat aan het einde van de week met een vriendin shoppen in Alkmaar. Daar zit een MAC dus ze gaat kijken of ze de pro palette mee kan nemen voor de oogschaduw. En ze gaat kijken voor NoB!


----------



## Corally (May 29, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Jeej, mijn moeder gaat aan het einde van de week met een vriendin shoppen in Alkmaar. Daar zit een MAC dus ze gaat kijken of ze de pro palette mee kan nemen voor de oogschaduw. En ze gaat kijken voor NoB!


 MAC in Alkmaar? :blink: Waar?


----------



## allthingsmakeup (May 29, 2013)

*een vraagje:*
*Is het inmiddels al duidelijk hoe rihanna hier verkocht gaat worden? Ik neem aan online, maar of dat weer met een waiting room gaat en is dat in alle landen zo? *Ook zie ik bij beautyscene idd ook alleen de lipsticks staan en niet de bronzer/blush en lustre drops? Het lijkt me als ze die ook verkopen dat dat een beetje moeilijk met zo'n wacht systeem gaat, dan moeten ze voor iedereen alles voorselecteren. En dan moet jij alles wat je niet wil zelf weer wegklikken (tenzy ze hopen dat mensen dit natuurlijk laten).

  	Voor mensen die op zoek zijn naar cp'ers. Mijn ervaring is dat een verzoek in de clearance bin zetten niet (altijd) helpt. En als je het toch wil proberen doe dit dan in het amerikaanse gedeelte (wordt iets beter gelezen). TIP En kijk gewoon is naar de sellers en buyer reacties bij namen die al lang lid zijn van specktra als je ziet dat ze al 100 cp's hebben gedaan dan is er wel een kans dat ze jou als je het lief vraagt in een PM ook wel willen helpen.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (May 29, 2013)

Corally said:


> MAC in Alkmaar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Nee die ken ik ook niet Ik heb nog even gegoogled voor je op bijenkorf en douglas maar geen van beiden geven dit aan! Dus ik ben ook wel benieuwd?


----------



## MissHolland (May 29, 2013)

allthingsmakeup said:


> Nee die ken ik ook niet Ik heb nog even gegoogled voor je op bijenkorf en douglas maar geen van beiden geven dit aan! Dus ik ben ook wel benieuwd?


  	Nou zeg.. mijn moeder zei dat in Alkmaar MAC word verkocht. Dus ik helemaal happy. Ze had het via google gevonden. Ik heb ook nog even gekeken maar er word idd geen MAC verkocht. Mijn moeder heeft ook nog een keer gegooglet en kan het nu niet meer vinden. Dus waarschijnlijk gewoon verkeert gekeken


----------



## MACerette (May 29, 2013)

Innatchka said:


> Hi!
> 
> Ik ben nieuw op dit forum en dit is mijn eerste post in het Nederlandse gedeelte. Wat is een CP? Is dat iemand die producten voor je koopt in Amerika en ze vervolgens doorstuurt? Als dit zo is wil ik weten hoe ik ook een kan regelen en wat de ervaringen mee zijn. Het zou echt super zijn, vooral gezien de grote hoeveelheid aankomende collecties









 Innatchka!

  	Ik sluit me aan bij PDF. Een paar maanden geleden waren de verzendkosten maar de helft van wat ze nu zijn. Nu hoef je het voor de goedkoop echt niet te doen. Ik heb al vaker via CP's dingen gekocht maar inderdaad omdat ze hier niet uitkwamen of dat ik bang was dat als ik de release hier zou afwachten ik achter het net zou vissen. Als je het gewoon hier kunt krijgen ben je vaak amper duurder uit, de kans is heel klein dat het kwijtraakt in de post (al zijn mijn cp's tot dusver altijd goed aangekomen) en je kunt geen gezeik met de douane krijgen. Maar je kunt het beste iemand een PM sturen met een verzoekje, al denk ik wel dat als je net nieuw bent de kans wel iets kleiner is dat iemand dat wil doen. Vragen mag altijd natuurlijk, toch? Ik heb zelf tot dusver nooit gezeik met de douane gehad maar ik heb nu 4 weken geleden bij een Amerikaanse webshop RT penselen en kwasten besteld. Corally heeft dat 1 of 2 dagen voor mij gedaan volgens mij en zij heeft ze al 2 - 3 weken binnen en ik zie of hoor niks. IHerb heb ik trouwens een mail geschreven dat ik nog niets ontvangen heb en of zij een idee hebben waar mijn penselen zouden kunnen uithangen, maar geen enkele reactie...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	ETA: mijn CP voor TR was echt supersnel. Zaterdag vanuit US verstuurd, vandaag ontvangen. Zij was net zo geshockereerd als ik


----------



## Corally (May 29, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> allthingsmakeup said:
> 
> 
> > Nee die ken ik ook niet Ik heb nog even gegoogled voor je op bijenkorf en douglas maar geen van beiden geven dit aan! Dus ik ben ook wel benieuwd?
> ...


 Aw jammer!


----------



## Corally (May 29, 2013)

MACerette said:


> :specktrawelcome:  Innatchka!  Ik sluit me aan bij PDF. Een paar maanden geleden waren de verzendkosten maar de helft van wat ze nu zijn. Nu hoef je het voor de goedkoop echt niet te doen. Ik heb al vaker via CP's dingen gekocht maar inderdaad omdat ze hier niet uitkwamen of dat ik bang was dat als ik de release hier zou afwachten ik achter het net zou vissen. Als je het gewoon hier kunt krijgen ben je vaak amper duurder uit, de kans is heel klein dat het kwijtraakt in de post (al zijn mijn cp's tot dusver altijd goed aangekomen) en je kunt geen gezeik met de douane krijgen. Maar je kunt het beste iemand een PM sturen met een verzoekje, al denk ik wel dat als je net nieuw bent de kans wel iets kleiner is dat iemand dat wil doen. Vragen mag altijd natuurlijk, toch? Ik heb zelf tot dusver nooit gezeik met de douane gehad maar ik heb nu 4 weken geleden bij een Amerikaanse webshop RT penselen en kwasten besteld. Corally heeft dat 1 of 2 dagen voor mij gedaan volgens mij en zij heeft ze al 2 - 3 weken binnen en ik zie of hoor niks. IHerb heb ik trouwens een mail geschreven dat ik nog niets ontvangen heb en of zij een idee hebben waar mijn penselen zouden kunnen uithangen, maar geen enkele reactie...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Kak, heb je ze nog steeds niet! Het kan heel lang duren als het bij de douane ligt. Je TR CP is wel heel snel binnen zeg! Bij mij was een keer een pakje na 6 binnen binnen maar normaal duurt het 7-8 dagen, en het lang duurt  kan het wel 2 weken duren.


----------



## MissHolland (May 29, 2013)

Ja echt wel.. ik dacht eindelijk het pro palletje.. Dat word dus gewoon de MAC site iedere dag in de gaten houden. En hopen zodra hij weer te koop is dat NoB er ook nog is.

  	Wel handig dat je via elkaar spullen kunt kopen en daar een apart hoekje voor is op het forum. Moet nog even wachten want zit nog geen 30 dagen op het forum. Maar heb verder ook niets nodig nu want heb al zoveel gekocht hihi. Dus ik ga proberen iig een maand lang (vanaf nu) tenzij mijn foundation op raakt.. geen make-up meer te kopen! Oja en tenzij die propalette online komt dan komt NoB nog hier naar toe. Maar verder nu echt een koop verbod! Die kwasten waren duur genoeg met alle TR make-up. Maar ben er o zo blij mee


----------



## Corally (May 29, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Ja echt wel.. ik dacht eindelijk het pro palletje.. Dat word dus gewoon de MAC site iedere dag in de gaten houden. En hopen zodra hij weer te koop is dat NoB er ook nog is.  Wel handig dat je via elkaar spullen kunt kopen en daar een apart hoekje voor is op het forum. Moet nog even wachten want zit nog geen 30 dagen op het forum. Maar heb verder ook niets nodig nu want heb al zoveel gekocht hihi. Dus ik ga proberen iig een maand lang (vanaf nu) tenzij mijn foundation op raakt.. geen make-up meer te kopen! Oja en tenzij die propalette online komt dan komt NoB nog hier naar toe. Maar verder nu echt een koop verbod! Die kwasten waren duur genoeg met alle TR make-up. Maar ben er o zo blij mee


 NOB is ook op Douglas te koop hè


----------



## MissHolland (May 29, 2013)

Jup klopt, daar koop ik ook het liefst MAC! Verzending gaat daar veel sneller. Maar daar kan ik het pro-palette niet vinden..

	Heb net een topic gestart over Koyudo kwasten. Ben benieuwd of er meer zijn op Specktra die deze kwasten hebben. Vast wel toch? Kan alleen mijn topic niet terug vinden? Dit is iig de link:
http://www.specktra.net/t/183879/koyudo-brushes

  	Dit forum is wel goed voor mijn Engels trouwens want daar ben ik helemaal niet zo goed in (lezen en horen wel maar schijven totaal niet) Dus super leuk om zo ook nog een beetje bij te leren!


----------



## Corally (May 29, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Jup klopt, daar koop ik ook het liefst MAC! Verzending gaat daar veel sneller. Maar daar kan ik het pro-palette niet vinden..   Heb net een topic gestart over Koyudo kwasten. Ben benieuwd of er meer zijn op Specktra die deze kwasten hebben. Vast wel toch? Kan alleen mijn topic niet terug vinden? Dit is iig de link: http://www.specktra.net/t/183879/koyudo-brushes  Dit forum is wel goed voor mijn Engels trouwens want daar ben ik helemaal niet zo goed in (lezen en horen wel maar schijven totaal niet) Dus super leuk om zo ook nog een beetje bij te leren!


  Pro palette is een pro product dus alleen bij de pro store/online te krijgen. Er zullen vast wel meer Specktrettes Koyudo kwasten, in ieder geval Hakuhodo.


----------



## MissHolland (May 29, 2013)

Ja klopt, ik heb ook al in het Hakuhodo topic gereageerd hihi.


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 29, 2013)

Ow ik heb zooo erg de neiging een bestelling te plaatsen op de franse sephora site (en daar is Nars verkrijgbaar hihi). Ik heb namelijk een 20% kortingscode via de mail gekregen. Ik raad het trouwens aan om je in te schrijven voor die maillijst. Hij is frans en ik kan absoluut geen frans, maar met google vertalen lukt het wel en als er -20% staat is het redelijk duidelijk

  	MACerette echt balen van je Real Techniques pakje. Ik hoop dat je het toch nog snel krijgt en dat ze snel terugmailen.


----------



## MissHolland (May 29, 2013)

Haha ja ik heb die mail ook gekregen. En ik kan ook echt geen woord Frans! Maar 20% korting is idd heel duidelijk! In de toekomst wil ik daar zeker een keer gaan bestellen. Wil ook heel graag nog het Urban Decay Naked Basics palette en de oogschaduw basis schijnt er ook heel goed van te zijn.


----------



## MACerette (May 29, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ow ik heb zooo erg de neiging een bestelling te plaatsen op de franse sephora site (en daar is Nars verkrijgbaar hihi). Ik heb namelijk een 20% kortingscode via de mail gekregen. Ik raad het trouwens aan om je in te schrijven voor die maillijst. Hij is frans en ik kan absoluut geen frans, maar met google vertalen lukt het wel en *als er -20% staat is het redelijk duidelijk*
> 
> MACerette echt balen van je Real Techniques pakje. Ik hoop dat je het toch nog snel krijgt en dat ze snel terugmailen.








Ik spreek wel frans, maar ik bestel NARS bij NARS zelf. Ik ga wel eens op de franse sephora neuzen btw. Goed tip PDF 

  	Ja ik vind het ook wel kuuuuuuuuuuuuut. Van de andere kant gaat het maar om 35 euro. Die CP pakketjes zijn duurder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Blij dat ik niet alle penselen tegelijk besteld heb (ik heb er nog over nagedacht)..


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 29, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Haha ja ik heb die mail ook gekregen. En ik kan ook echt geen woord Frans! Maar 20% korting is idd heel duidelijk! In de toekomst wil ik daar zeker een keer gaan bestellen. Wil ook heel graag nog het Urban Decay Naked Basics palette en de oogschaduw basis schijnt er ook heel goed van te zijn.


  	Ik heb het Naked Basics palette en het is best handig om mee te reizen. Je kan er een hele look mee maken of enkele kleuren met andere oogschaduws gebruiken. Het zijn van die standaard oogschaduws die ik altijd wel bij me wil hebben. Soms zijn mijn neutrale palette van Mac iets te groot en onhandig om mee te nemen en deze is dan perfect. Ze hadden iets minder poederig mogen zijn, maar dat is het dan ook. Ik gebruik zelf altijd Too Faced Shadow Insurance. Ik heb samples van de UDPP, maar ik vind hem iets dunner van structuur en daardoor net iets minder.


----------



## Innatchka (May 29, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Innatchka!
> 
> Ik sluit me aan bij PDF. Een paar maanden geleden waren de verzendkosten maar de helft van wat ze nu zijn. Nu hoef je het voor de goedkoop echt niet te doen. Ik heb al vaker via CP's dingen gekocht maar inderdaad omdat ze hier niet uitkwamen of dat ik bang was dat als ik de release hier zou afwachten ik achter het net zou vissen. Als je het gewoon hier kunt krijgen ben je vaak amper duurder uit, de kans is heel klein dat het kwijtraakt in de post (al zijn mijn cp's tot dusver altijd goed aangekomen) en je kunt geen gezeik met de douane krijgen. Maar je kunt het beste iemand een PM sturen met een verzoekje, al denk ik wel dat als je net nieuw bent de kans wel iets kleiner is dat iemand dat wil doen. Vragen mag altijd natuurlijk, toch? Ik heb zelf tot dusver nooit gezeik met de douane gehad maar ik heb nu 4 weken geleden bij een Amerikaanse webshop RT penselen en kwasten besteld. Corally heeft dat 1 of 2 dagen voor mij gedaan volgens mij en zij heeft ze al 2 - 3 weken binnen en ik zie of hoor niks. IHerb heb ik trouwens een mail geschreven dat ik nog niets ontvangen heb en of zij een idee hebben waar mijn penselen zouden kunnen uithangen, maar geen enkele reactie...
> 
> ...


  	Dank je wel voor de welkom! Ja idd het viel mij ook op dat verzendkosten duurder zijn geworden. Laats wilde ik bij een aantal Amerikaanse sites bestellen, waar ik vroeger regelmatig bestelde. Ik betaalde toen 10 USD per pakket. Nu lopen de kosten tot 15 USD en hoger op! Ik heb alle bestellingen maar geannuleerd, vond dat echt niet waard meer.

  	Ik heb toevallig vorige week een bestelling via IHerb gedaan! Twee sets RT kwasten en een set van Bdellium tools. Ik heb voor de optie van 4 dagen gekozen en ze waren supersnel binnen.  Echt vervelend dat jij je pakketje nog niet hebt, Ik ben bang dat het toch aan de douane ligt. Ik heb een keer wel twee maanden op mijn pakket moeten wachten omdat hij eruit is gepikt. Kortom het is idd niet echt waard om meer in buitenland te bestellen. Voordeel van een CP is dat het natuurlijk als een gift kan worden verstuurd


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 29, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ik spreek wel frans, maar ik bestel NARS bij NARS zelf. Ik ga wel eens op de franse sephora neuzen btw. Goed tip PDF
> 
> Ja ik vind het ook wel kuuuuuuuuuuuuut. Van de andere kant gaat het maar om 35 euro. Die CP pakketjes zijn duurder
> 
> ...


  	Dat is handig dat je frans kan. De korting komt me net iets te goed uit denk ik
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jammer dat ik nog geld moet achterhouden voor Rihanna anders had ik allang besteld en ook balen dat de korting maar tot 1 juni geldt.

  	Gelukkig is het niet zo'n duur pakketje, maar het zou toch heel jammer zijn als het kwijt is. Ow ik hoop echt zo dat ik deze week mijn Hakuhodo's nog krijg!


----------



## Innatchka (May 29, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ik spreek wel frans, maar ik bestel NARS bij NARS zelf. Ik ga wel eens op de franse sephora neuzen btw. Goed tip PDF
> 
> Ja ik vind het ook wel kuuuuuuuuuuuuut. Van de andere kant gaat het maar om 35 euro. Die CP pakketjes zijn duurder
> 
> ...


  	Er moet echt een online winkel van Sephora komen!! Al helemaal nu de vestiging in Utrech sluit. Volgens mij is nu maar een over (Amstelveen)? Slechte zaak!!

  	Btw..ik heb ooit een keer een NARS blush bij de Franse Sephora ooit gekocht, heeeel erg duur! 35 euro was het geloof ik


----------



## MissHolland (May 29, 2013)

Wow 35 euro voor een Nars blusher! Ik heb helaas geen cc dus online bestellen gaat niet maar ik had het geluk dat mijn tante naar Engeland ging en die heeft Deep Throad voor me mee genomen. Maar eigenlijk vind ik hem een beetje tegenvallen haha. Hij is niet zo gepigmenteerd vind ik.. Dus ik ben benieuwd of de Koyudo brush daar goed mee werkt. Want een kwast kan natuurlijk ook al veel verschil uit maken. Geloof dat ik 21 euro heb betaald.

  	Pinkdollface, ik hoop het ook voor jou!! Erg he wachten op een pakketje die je zooooo graag wilt! Ik vrees dat ik met de Koyudo kwasten nog meer geduld moet hebben. Zag een revieuw op de site van een Nederlander die 3 weken moest wachten en bij 2 kwasten staat bij mij levertijd 2-4 weken. Hoop zo dat ze snel aan komen! En dat ze er niet uit gepakt worden door de douane!


----------



## MACerette (May 29, 2013)

Innatchka said:


> Er moet echt een online winkel van Sephora komen!! Al helemaal nu de vestiging in Utrech sluit. Volgens mij is nu maar een over (Amstelveen)? Slechte zaak!!
> 
> Btw..ik heb ooit een keer een NARS blush bij de Franse Sephora ooit gekocht, heeeel erg duur! 35 euro was het geloof ik


  	Nars is duur, maar vaak wel goed. Ik heb 16 blushes van NARS, Laguna bronzer, de loose light reflecting setting powder, 2 highlighters, de Yachiyo kwast en morgen de Sheer Glow foundation en die nieuwe vloeibare concealer. Tot dusver is het allemaal wel goed spul.


----------



## MACerette (May 29, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Wow 35 euro voor een Nars blusher! Ik heb helaas geen cc dus online bestellen gaat niet maar ik had het geluk dat mijn tante naar Engeland ging en die heeft Deep Throad voor me mee genomen. Maar eigenlijk vind ik hem een beetje tegenvallen haha. Hij is niet zo gepigmenteerd vind ik.. Dus ik ben benieuwd of de Koyudo brush daar goed mee werkt. Want een kwast kan natuurlijk ook al veel verschil uit maken. Geloof dat ik 21 euro heb betaald.
> 
> Pinkdollface, ik hoop het ook voor jou!! Erg he wachten op een pakketje die je zooooo graag wilt! Ik vrees dat ik met de Koyudo kwasten nog meer geduld moet hebben. Zag een revieuw op de site van een Nederlander die 3 weken moest wachten en bij 2 kwasten staat bij mij levertijd 2-4 weken. Hoop zo dat ze snel aan komen! En dat ze er niet uit gepakt worden door de douane!


 http://www.narscosmetics.eu/ Hier bestel ik altijd. Kun jij ook doen


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 29, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ik weet het. Mijn handen jeukten vandaag om de van Nars te bestellen (Dragon Girl, Mascate, Vesuvio en Terre de Feu en irrésistiblement bronzer) maar ik het het vooralsnog niet gedaan. Ik heb het de afgelopen maand al best bont gemaakt, dus ff nokken. Gelukkig zijn het geen LE's dus kan het wachten (de vraag is alleen: hoe lang kan ik wachten?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Je hebt echt al een mooie Nars collectie! Natuurlijk is er plaats voor nog eens 4 rode lipsticks


----------



## MACerette (May 29, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Je hebt echt al een mooie Nars collectie! Natuurlijk is er plaats voor nog eens 4 rode lipsticks


  	Voor rood altijd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Waar zie jij die 20% korting trouwens staan? Misschien ben ik kippig / gewoon afgeleid door taakjes die ik tussendoor doe, maar ik zie het niet. Ik heb me trouwens net pas op de nieuwsbrief geabbonneerd.


----------



## Corally (May 29, 2013)

Ik heb toch maar gevraagd of ze Sweet & Sour kan omwisselen voor Tart & Trendy.. nadat ik gelezen/gezien heb dat Sushi Kiss al veel lichter is dan verwacht weet ik bijna voor 100% dat Sweet & Sour vreselijk gaat staan. Weet niet of Tart & Trendy me goed gaat staan maar het is in ieder geval een betere optie nu.  Ik hoop wel dat ze het nog op tijd leest.  Dan is dit mijn nieuwe lijst als alles lukt : Tart & Trendy  Sushi Kiss  Razzledazzler RiRi Boy Heaux Up The Amp


----------



## MACerette (May 29, 2013)

Corally said:


> Up The Amp


  	Goede lijst, goede lijst


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 29, 2013)

Corally said:


> Up The Amp


  	Ik hoop ook voor je dat het lukt! Ik ben nog niet bijgelezen met AAO, maar ik denk dat ik de juiste keuzes heb gemaakt.


----------



## MACerette (May 29, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Quote:
> 
> De kortingscode staat in de mail die ik heb gehad en niet op de site. De code is JEFONCE.








 Thanks. Misschien bestel ik nog wat.


----------



## Corally (May 29, 2013)

Het is voor mij wel een aparte lijst hoor.. RRB en Heaux zijn natuurlijk allebei retro mattes en ik kan eigenlijk normale matte lipsticks niet eens dragen. Maar die kleuren..  Moet echt eens die p+p lip proberen die ik een tijdje geleden heb gekocht.


----------



## MissHolland (May 29, 2013)

MACerette said:


> http://www.narscosmetics.eu/ Hier bestel ik altijd. Kun jij ook doen


  	Daar moet je betalen met cc en die heb ik niet. Ken verder ook geen mensen met cc dus ben een beetje beperkt kwa online make-up kopen. Misschien maar goed ook haha. Mooie colectie heb je van Nars! Heb je Deep Throat ook? Zo ja, welke kwast gebruik je daar bij?


----------



## Liz2012 (May 29, 2013)

Hi, ben terug van enkele maanden te zijn weggeweest, en wat zie ik, zoveel leven in dit topic, geweldig! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ben zoals de meesten weten wel belgische maar hopelijk geeft het niet als ik hier ook een beetje kom meepraten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ben net dankzij jullie al een kijkje gaan nemen op de NARS website lol (heb nog niks NARS, hoe is het mogelijk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), en dat stukje van die Hakuhodo kwasten had ik ook beter niet gelezen haha


----------



## Corally (May 29, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Ik heb toch maar gevraagd of ze Sweet
> ...


 Ik hoefde niet naar school vandaag dus ik ben weer lekker bijgelezen haha.


----------



## Corally (May 29, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> Hi, ben terug van enkele maanden te zijn weggeweest, en wat zie ik, zoveel leven in dit topic, geweldig!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Belgen zijn ook welkom!  En ik heb ook niks van Nars hoor. :haha:


----------



## MACerette (May 29, 2013)

MACerette said:


> http://www.narscosmetics.eu/ Hier bestel ik altijd. Kun jij ook doen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Ik heb de volgende NARS blushes:
  	Amour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Angelika
  	Boys don't cry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Cactus Flower
  	Deep Throat
  	Desire
  	Douceur
  	Exhibit A 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Luster
  	Madly
  	Mata Hari
  	Oasis
  	Orgasm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Taj Mahal
  	Torrid
  	Zen

  	Ik heb ook Nico die onder de blushes valt maar het is een soort subtiele glowy highlighter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 en Albatross, maar Nico vind ik zelf veel mooier.

  	Bij de echt felle blushes gebruik ik de Yachiyo en de meeste blushes van NARS hebben beaucoup pigmentatie. Als je niet lichthandig bent kun je het beste iets als een 188, 187 of 131 achtig penseel gebruiken. Als je subtiel bent kun je ook uit de voeten met bijvoorbeeld een penseel als de 168. Ik gebruik meestal de Yachiyo en als ik dan onverhoopt toch een plekje te zwaar heb aangezet blend ik het uit met de 167SH (1e keus) of de 182. Bij die laatste niet te enthousiast buffen, anders is veel weer weg.


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 29, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Daar moet je betalen met cc en die heb ik niet. Ken verder ook geen mensen met cc dus ben een beetje beperkt kwa online make-up kopen. Misschien maar goed ook haha. Mooie colectie heb je van Nars! Heb je Deep Throat ook? Zo ja, welke kwast gebruik je daar bij?


  	Op de franse sephora site kan je met paypal betalen. Mijn ouders hebben een cc, maar ik zal ze dan moeten vertellen dat ik weer make up koop als ik daar gebruik van zou willen maken en tja ze vinden dat ik al te veel koop/heb dus vermijd ik dat liever


----------



## Corally (May 29, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> MissHolland said:
> 
> 
> > Daar moet je betalen met cc en die heb ik niet. Ken verder ook geen mensen met cc dus ben een beetje beperkt kwa online make-up kopen. Misschien maar goed ook haha. Mooie colectie heb je van Nars! Heb je Deep Throat ook? Zo ja, welke kwast gebruik je daar bij?
> ...


  Haha dat heb ik dus ook altijd xD


----------



## Liz2012 (May 29, 2013)

Corally said:


> Belgen zijn ook welkom!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Dank je! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 En oh ok, ik vreesde dat ik zowat een uitzondering hierin was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ik heb vaker iets willen bestellen van NARS, maar om één of andere reden is het er nog niet van gekomen. Lijken me nochtans erg mooie producten. Trouwens, nog iemand hier zo ongeduldig aan het wachten als ik op All About Orange? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wel stom dat ze het weer zo exclusief hebben gemaakt, dus dat wordt ofwel een tripje naar Antwerpen ofwel naar Eindhoven, allebei meer dan een uur rijden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maastricht zou het kortstbij zijn voor me. Wil zeker Tarte & Trendy, Sushi Kiss en misschien Flamingo, heb em vorig jaar gemist. Over de blushes ben ik nog niet uit dus die neem ik waarschijnlijk alledrie lol ..


----------



## MissHolland (May 29, 2013)

Oja daar kan het idd wel! Voorlopig ga ik nog niets bestellen maar als ik nog een keer een blush van Nars erbij wil kan het daar. Ik wil eerst eens zien of die Koyudo kwast goed werkt met Deep Throat. Ik vind hem namelijk niet gepigmenteerd en met de MAC187 of Hakuhodo J544 moet ik veel laagjes aanbrengen voor kleur en hij blend ook lang zo fijn niet als MAC of Illamasqua. Dus ben benieuwd wat de Koyudo kwasten gaan doen.

  	Heb jij niet last van je huid als je de Yachiyo kwast gebruikt? Ik lees altijd dat hij wat prikt?


----------



## MACerette (May 29, 2013)

Corally said:


> *Belgen zijn ook welkom!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Zeker weten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Enne, als je maar lang genoeg op Specktra hangt komt die NARS er vanzelf wel.


----------



## MACerette (May 29, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Oja daar kan het idd wel! Voorlopig ga ik nog niets bestellen maar als ik nog een keer een blush van Nars erbij wil kan het daar. Ik wil eerst eens zien of die Koyudo kwast goed werkt met Deep Throat. Ik vind hem namelijk niet gepigmenteerd en met de MAC187 of Hakuhodo J544 moet ik veel laagjes aanbrengen voor kleur en hij blend ook lang zo fijn niet als MAC of Illamasqua. Dus ben benieuwd wat de Koyudo kwasten gaan doen.
> 
> Heb jij niet last van je huid als je de Yachiyo kwast gebruikt? Ik lees altijd dat hij wat prikt?


  	Valt wel mee. Als ik de Da Vinci zeep gebruik is hij op zijn zachtst maar ik voel een kwast al snel op mijn gezichtshuid.

  	Een tipje dat een enkeling misschien nog niet weet. Als je een credit card wil zonder dat je rood kunt staan: er bestaan prepaid credit cards. Je waardeert op met IDeal en het geld staat meteen op je cc. Kijk maar eens op https://www.moneybookers.com/app/. Je hoeft trouwens geen contract van werkgever oid te overleggen. Ze willen alleen een kopie van een rekeningafschrift (saldo ed hoeven volgens mij niet zichtbaar te zijn) puur en alleen ter controle dat jij op dat adres woont tbv fraudebestrijding. Bevalt mij super.


----------



## Corally (May 29, 2013)

Ik ben er anders al bijna een jaar en nog steeds geen Nars. :haha: Ik probeer dat merk ook te vermijden hoor want ik wil eigenlijk bijna alle blushes.   En ze heeft het gelezen yay! :flower:


----------



## MACerette (May 29, 2013)

Corally said:


> En ze heeft het gelezen yay!


  	Wie heeft wat gelezen?


----------



## Corally (May 29, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Ik ben er anders al bijna een jaar en nog steeds geen Nars. :haha:  Ik probeer dat merk ook te vermijden hoor want ik wil eigenlijk bijna alle blushes.    En ze heeft het gelezen yay! :flower:
> ...


 Mijn cp'er, dat ik T&T wil ipv S&S. Duurt niet lang meer voordat AAO online komt dus ik was bang dat ze het niet op tijd zou lezen.


----------



## MACerette (May 29, 2013)

Corally said:


> En ze heeft het gelezen yay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Oh ok. Ik ben niet nieuwsgierig hoor, ik wil alleen graag alles weten.


----------



## Liz2012 (May 29, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Zeker weten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Dank je! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Moet dan toch maar eens bestellen bij NARS, Ik zie dat verzending gratis is vanaf 50 euro en ik denk dat ik daar wel geraak 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Heb Dragon Girl en Carthage al even op het oog, en die Yachiyo kwast lijkt me ook wel wat. Heb wel gezien dat het merk Hakuhodo een erg vergelijkbare kwast verkoopt, vraag me af of ze qua kwaliteit veel verschillen?


----------



## Corally (May 29, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Oh ok. Ik ben niet nieuwsgierig hoor, ik wil alleen graag alles weten.


 Haha :haha:


----------



## MACerette (May 29, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Zeker weten
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Doen!


----------



## Liz2012 (May 29, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Doen!


----------



## MissHolland (May 29, 2013)

Als ik over een tijdje weer rijk ben ga ik ook de yachiyo kopen. Maar dan wel die van Hakuhodo omdat ik daar bekend mee ben haha. Ennee.. ik heb NoB toch maar vast besteld 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 En toen was al het geld deze maand alweer op haha. Gelukkig heb ik nog wat van mijn ouders te goed wat ik niet voor make-up ga gebruiken. Vrees dat die pro-palette nog lang kan duren voor hij online komt.


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 30, 2013)

Yippie mijn AAO spullen zijn besteld door mijn cp'er! En fijn Corally dat je toch T&T gaat krijgen ipv S&S.


----------



## MissHolland (May 30, 2013)

Leuk! Wat heb je besteld? Ik las dat AAO alleen in de winkels komt.. stom zeg.. Ben benieuwd naar Sushi  Kiss. Dat lijkt me een ontzettend mooie lipstick.


----------



## MissHolland (May 30, 2013)

Omg RS is mooi! Net swatches gekeken op Temptalia. Had ik beter niet kunnen doen haha. Maar ik ga niets bestellen. Het was of de kwasten of AAO.


----------



## Kleinee (May 30, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Leuk! Wat heb je besteld? Ik las dat AAO alleen in de winkels komt.. stom zeg.. Ben benieuwd naar Sushi Kiss. Dat lijkt me een ontzettend mooie lipstick.


  	gaat AAO helemaal niet online te koop zijn?  is zo stom als je niet meteen een MAC winkel in de buurt hebt!


----------



## Ladyhawke (May 30, 2013)

Kleinee said:


> gaat AAO helemaal niet online te koop zijn?  is zo stom als je niet meteen een MAC winkel in de buurt hebt!


  	Nee, voor zover ik weet niet online. Erg jammer voor de mensen die ver van een MAC counter/bijenkorf wonen.

  	De Rihanna collectie komt hier dus uit op 13 juni volgens Beautyscene, ben benieuwd of dat weer zo'n gekkenhuis wordt  Deze keer wil ik in ieder geval niks mislopen!


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 30, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Leuk! Wat heb je besteld? Ik las dat AAO alleen in de winkels komt.. stom zeg.. Ben benieuwd naar Sushi Kiss. Dat lijkt me een ontzettend mooie lipstick.


  	Ik ben gegaan voor Sushi Kiss, Tart & Trendy, Royal Sunset en Honey Jasmine en er komt waarschijnlijk ook nog een Perfect Topping MSF bij! Ik had er al één kunnen overkopen van iemand laatst die een heel klein beetje gebruikt was, maar hij is zo mooi en nu kan ik een gloednieuwe krijgen als BU


----------



## MACerette (May 30, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Leuk! Wat heb je besteld? Ik las dat AAO alleen in de winkels komt.. stom zeg.. Ben benieuwd naar Sushi Kiss. Dat lijkt me een ontzettend mooie lipstick. 		 		 			Ik ben gegaan voor Sushi Kiss, Tart & Trendy, Royal Sunset en Honey Jasmine en er komt waarschijnlijk *ook nog een Perfect Topping *MSF bij! Ik had er al één kunnen overkopen van iemand laatst die een heel klein beetje gebruikt was, maar hij is zo mooi en nu kan ik een gloednieuwe krijgen *als BU*


  	Wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! Dan heb je weer mazzel gehad!

  	Als ik iets van AAO koop is het Tarte en Trendy en evt Sushi Kiss / Razzledazzler, maar ik denk dat ik hem ga skippen.

  	Ik krijg trouwens net eindelijk de RT penselen en kwasten binnen. Heb ik weer wat te doen straks. Lekker wassen en morgen meteen uitproberen. Ik zie in ieder geval een paar penseeltjes die ik op een andere manier moet gaan inzetten of die mogen als vuller fungeren tussen mijn andere penselen / evt voor mijn dochtertje als ze niet te scherp zijn). Maar er zitten ook een paar tussen die zeker gebruikt gaan worden. Nu nog de sheer glow en de concealer en dan ben ik voor vandaag klaar


----------



## MACerette (May 30, 2013)

Ik heb net Temptalia bekeken en ik denk dat ik hem wel kan skippen. Tarte and Trendy vind ik denk ik de mooiste l/s die ik nog niet heb, IF heb ik al, de andere twee blushes vind ik mooi maar geen must have als ik bedenk welke kleuren ik heb en waar ik het meest naar grijp. Heel eerlijk gezegd trekt de rainy season quad mijn aandacht. En een of twee cremesheens. Weird... Ik ben echt niet van de lipgloss. De gloss die ik heb ligt voornamelijk ongebruikt zielig te zijn op1 uitzondering na: Start Quality van de Reel Sexy collectie. Dat vind ik oprecht een mooie cremesheen. Ik heb van de HC collectie ook nog de Astral cremesheen gekocht, maar SQ vind ik toch echt wel mooier. Misschien is Imperial Light / Rising Sun een waardige oranjere opvolger...? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Ik zie net in de Rainy Season Typographic e/s, maar die heb ik al. Proberen te skippen...


----------



## MACerette (May 30, 2013)

Het valt me trouwens net op dat de stippling brush er niet bij zit. Le sigh... Hij staat wel op de bon en is betaald. Ik heb net gemaild. Ik ga er van uit dat ze hem kosteloos nasturen. Dat mag ik althans hopen...


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 30, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ik heb net Temptalia bekeken en ik denk dat ik hem wel kan skippen. Tarte and Trendy vind ik denk ik de mooiste l/s die ik nog niet heb, IF heb ik al, de andere twee blushes vind ik mooi maar geen must have als ik bedenk welke kleuren ik heb en waar ik het meest naar grijp. Heel eerlijk gezegd trekt de rainy season quad mijn aandacht. En een of twee cremesheens. Weird... Ik ben echt niet van de lipgloss. De gloss die ik heb ligt voornamelijk ongebruikt zielig te zijn op1 uitzondering na: Start Quality van de Reel Sexy collectie. Dat vind ik oprecht een mooie cremesheen. Ik heb van de HC collectie ook nog de Astral cremesheen gekocht, maar SQ vind ik toch echt wel mooier. Misschien is Imperial Light / Rising Sun een waardige oranjere opvolger...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Wat goed van je dat je AAO gaat skippen! Ik vond het al heel wat dat ik uiteindelijk het quad niet gevraagd heb en dat ga ik ook zo houden. Je zou wanneer Tropical Taboo uitkomt kunnen kijken naar Fever Isle. Die lijkt ook wel op Star Quality.


----------



## MACerette (May 30, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Hij kost helaas wel wat meer dan oorspronkelijk, maar degene waar hij nu van is had er zelf ook meer voor betaald en ze maakt er geen winst op. Ik vind het wel prima aangezien ze ook mijn cp regelt en Perfect Topping ook geweldig mooi is.
> Wat fijn dat je RT kwasten eindelijk binnen zijn! Ik hoop dat ze gaan bevallen. Wel rot dat ze de stippling kwast vergeten zijn. *Ik ga er ook vanuit dat ze hem kosteloos nasturen.*
> 
> 
> ...


  	Dat is ze geraden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anders wat dat de eerste en meteen de laatste bestelling.
  	Ja precies. En ook al zouden ze er een beetje winst op maken: alles beter dan de hoofdprijs op E-bay betalen, nietwaar?

  	Oh ok, dan ga ik Fever Isle maar eens checken


----------



## Gatton (May 30, 2013)

Van NARS aas ik al een half jaar op Albatross. Ik geil een beetje op highlighters, ghehe


----------



## Ladyhawke (May 30, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Van NARS aas ik al een half jaar op Albatross. Ik geil een beetje op highlighters, ghehe


  	Ik ook!! Wil hem al heel lang bestellen maar ik stel het steeds uit. Ik denk dat ik in de zomervakantie een dagje naar Lille plan en dat ik hem dan koop in de Sephora


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 30, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Ik ook!! Wil hem al heel lang bestellen maar ik stel het steeds uit. Ik denk dat ik in de zomervakantie een dagje naar Lille plan en dat ik hem dan koop in de Sephora


  	Dat is eigenlijk een best goed idee om een dagje naar Lille te gaan! Ik ga dit jaar niet op vakantie, maar ik wil er wel af een toe een dagje uit gaan of een keer een weekendje weg. Misschien kan ik dit ook op mijn lijstje zetten


----------



## Corally (May 30, 2013)

Aan het aantal berichten te zien in het AAO topic is AAO zeker al online is amerika? Mijn internet is heel slecht dus bijna niks laadt en kan niet in het topic kijken. Ik baal zo erg!! Ik had wel voor Sweet & Sour moeten gaan, toch niet zo licht als ik dacht. Ik vind Tart & Trendy echt niks, ik dacht dat toch meer een oranje 'cream' kleur zijn..  veel te geeloranje voor me bweh. Ik leer het ook nooit, moet gewoon voor mn eerste keus gaan.  MACerette, ik zie jij T&T wel wilt hebben, en ik wil hem graag kwijt.. xD


----------



## Innatchka (May 30, 2013)

Misschien beetje een andere topic Maar ik was aan het kijken op Ebay en Markplaats voor mooie deals. Wat mij echt verbaasd is de hoeveelheid MAC neproducten op Marktplaats! Ebay is wel een bekend verhaal, maar Martkplaats had ik echt geen idee. Het maakte mij echt boos dat mensen met een straight face kunnnen clamen dat iets origineel is en dat zij het in een winkel hebben gekocht
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Ik heb vanalles voorbij zien komen, 50-delige roze kwastensets, potloden met swaroski kristallen, MAC False Effect mascara en niet te spreken van die palette met 100 kleuren. Het ergste vind ik dat er mensen zijn die op bieden! Een stukje eigen verantwoordelijkheid dat wel, maar toch vind ik het zielig. Zijn jullie ooit opgelicht op die manier?


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 30, 2013)

Corally said:


> MACerette, ik zie jij T&T wel wilt hebben, en ik wil hem graag kwijt.. xD


  	Ja hij is online in amerika en Sushi Kiss, Flamingo, Sweet & Sour, Tart & Trendy en Honey Jasmine zijn al uitverkocht. Ik zou nog niet opgeven wat T&T betreft. Heb je Sounds Like Noise? Ik denk dat hij best mooi zal staan bij jou en helemaal niet zo geel. Tangerine Dream lijkt me veel geler en dus weer niet zo mooi. Ik vind S&S een beetje saai en ligt het aan mij of lijkt hij best wel op Razzledazzler?


----------



## Corally (May 30, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Aan het aantal berichten te zien in het AAO topic is AAO zeker al online is amerika? Mijn internet is heel slecht dus bijna niks laadt en kan niet in het topic kijken. Ik baal zo erg!! Ik had wel voor Sweet
> ...


 Ik heb Sounds Like Noise om precies dezelfde reden geskipped.. Ik kan alleen wat donkere roodachtige oranjes hebben, zo'n oranje cream heb ik nog nooit geprobeerd dus ik nam de gok.. maar dit soort oranjes staan me echt niet. Tangerine Dream is helemaal ondraagbaar imo. Ik baal als een stekkerrr. Kon beter S&S, Flamingo of HJ nemen. S&S is trouwens iets lichter dan RD en veel meer gepigmenteerd. Kan denk ik wel zonder S&S leven hoor maar het is meer dat dat iig een betere keuze was


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 30, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ik heb Sounds Like Noise om precies dezelfde reden geskipped.. Ik kan alleen wat donkere roodachtige oranjes hebben, zo'n oranje cream heb ik nog nooit geprobeerd dus ik nam de gok.. maar dit soort oranjes staan me echt niet. Tangerine Dream is helemaal ondraagbaar imo. Ik baal als een stekkerrr. Kon beter S&S, Flamingo of HJ nemen. S&S is trouwens iets lichter dan RD en veel meer gepigmenteerd. Kan denk ik wel zonder S&S leven hoor maar het is meer dat dat iig een betere keuze was


  	Hmm tja als je al vaker dat soort kleuren hebt geprobeerd en weet dat je ze niet mooi vindt is het wel heel jammer. Heel misschien dat T&T nog kan werken omdat het lustre is en dus minder dekkend? Ik heb nog eens goed gekeken naar T's swatches en nu zie ik ook dat S&S iets lichter en dekkender is. Nu vind ik hem zelf ineens ook mooi...nee niet aan denken ik heb niet nog een lipstick nodig.


----------



## Corally (May 30, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Ik heb Sounds Like Noise om precies dezelfde reden geskipped.. Ik kan alleen wat donkere roodachtige oranjes hebben, zo'n oranje cream heb ik nog nooit geprobeerd dus ik nam de gok.. maar dit soort oranjes staan me echt niet. Tangerine Dream is helemaal ondraagbaar imo. Ik baal als een stekkerrr. Kon beter S
> ...


 Ah thank god!! Ik ben nu thuis en ik keek dus verkeerd op Temptalia, het was Tangerine Dream ipv Tart & Trendy! WTH op m'n mobiel zien de kleuren er echt zo anders uit. Ik ben nu toch wel blij dat ik T&T heb ipv S&S, S&S is toch te licht voor me hahaha. En T&T is toch een beetje een 'creamy' kleur, ik dénk dat ik hem wel kan hebben. *disappointed mode over* :yahoo: Wat is Royal Sunset mooi trouwens.. veel mooier dan verwacht, jammer dat die niet op m'n lijstje stond.   ETA: Ik heb trouwens nog niks van m'n cp'er gehoord dus ik ga even een berichtje sturen of alles wel gelukt is.


----------



## MACerette (May 30, 2013)

Corally said:


> ETA: Ik heb trouwens nog niks van m'n cp'er gehoord dus ik ga even een berichtje sturen of alles wel gelukt is.


  	Zit je me wat blij te maken met een dooie mus ...




  	Ik hoef hem niet per se maar als je hem kwijt wilde had ik hem misschien wel van je overgenomen. Misschien heb ik iets gemist, maar wanneer komt hij hier ook alweer uit? Alles counters / online exclusive / ...?


----------



## Corally (May 30, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Zit je me wat blij te maken met een dooie mus ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hahaha sorry.  AAO komt deze zaterdag uit, exclusief bij de Bijenkorf in Amsterdam, Den Haag, Rotterdam en Eindhoven.


----------



## MACerette (May 30, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ik hoef hem niet per se maar als je hem kwijt wilde had ik hem misschien wel van je overgenomen. Misschien heb ik iets gemist, maar wanneer komt hij hier ook alweer uit? Alles counters / online exclusive / ...? 		 		Hahaha sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Ja ik zag het net op beautyscene. Dan denk ik dat ik deze maar skippedydooda.


----------



## Corally (May 30, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > MACerette said:
> ...


 Haha, scheelt weer geld!   En AAO is in amerika een 'normale' collectie (verkrijgbaarheid) dus ik denk dat mijn cp'er bij de counter/store gaat halen, want normaal krijg ik wel een berichtje als het is gelukt.


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 30, 2013)

Corally said:


> ETA: Ik heb trouwens nog niks van m'n cp'er gehoord dus ik ga even een berichtje sturen of alles wel gelukt is.


  	Haha nou ik elk geval fijn dat het toch goed uitpakt.

  	Ik had van mijn cp'er dit berichtje gekregen: "Have no fear, all of your AAO goodies will soon be here!". Ik vond het zo grappig





 Ik wist niet eens dat het al online stond, dus het was een fijne verrassing.


----------



## Corally (May 30, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Ah thank god!! Ik ben nu thuis en ik keek dus verkeerd op Temptalia, het was Tangerine Dream ipv Tart
> ...


 Hahaha leuk!  Ik zag trouwens dat je nog een Perfect Topping hebt binnenkort? Die is zo mooi, een van mijn lievelings msf's.


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 30, 2013)

Corally said:


> Hahaha leuk! Ik zag trouwens dat je nog een Perfect Topping hebt binnenkort? Die is zo mooi, een van mijn lievelings msf's.


  	Ja klopt ik krijg een gloednieuwe dus perfect als BU en het is ook een van mijn favorieten!


----------



## Corally (May 30, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Hahaha leuk! Ik zag trouwens dat je nog een Perfect Topping hebt binnenkort? Die is zo mooi, een van mijn lievelings msf's.
> ...


 Ah leuk!  Trouwens.. alles van AAO is nog op voorraad? Was er een glitch ofzo?


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 30, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ah leuk!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Nee ik had dat berichtje al vanochtend in mijn pm box. Nu is ook Tangerine Dream uitverkocht. Van de lipsticks zijn alleen Razzledazzler en Neon Orange over


----------



## Corally (May 30, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Ah leuk!   Trouwens.. alles van AAO is nog op voorraad? Was er een glitch ofzo?
> ...


 Ah ik zie het al. MAC US zet dat op een andere manier op de website. Ik twijfel nu zo of ik Royal Sunset erbij moet nemen.


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 30, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ah ik zie het al. MAC US zet dat op een andere manier op de website. Ik twijfel nu zo of ik Royal Sunset erbij moet nemen.


  	Welke andere blushes die erop lijken heb je al?


----------



## Corally (May 30, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Ah ik zie het al. MAC US zet dat op een andere manier op de website. Ik twijfel nu zo of ik Royal Sunset erbij moet nemen.
> ...


 Geen eigenlijk, dit soort kleurtjes vind ik normaal veel te roze voor me maar hij staat zo mooi bij T!


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 30, 2013)

Corally said:


> Geen eigenlijk, dit soort kleurtjes vind ik normaal veel te roze voor me maar hij staat zo mooi bij T!


  	Misschien kan je een kleur die op Immortal Flower, Legendary, etc. lijkt mengen met iets als Pink Swoon of een andere roze blush om een soortgelijk effect te krijgen.


----------



## Corally (May 30, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Geen eigenlijk, dit soort kleurtjes vind ik normaal veel te roze voor me maar hij staat zo mooi bij T!
> ...


 Royal Sunset zal op mijn huid er ook zo anders uitzien dan bij T, ik denk zelf dat RS sowieso wat rozer is dan in T's swatches. Maar Immortal Flower ziet er ook heel anders uit bij haar, bij mij ging 'ie gewoon op in m'n huidskleur als ik hem gebruikte..  Ik heb ook een hele gele ondertoon. Ik weet eigenlijk niet zo goed wat voor kleur ik moet verwachten op mijn huid met RS. Ik hoopte eigenlijk dat het een soort Hipness zou zijn (een van mijn favoriete blushes!) maar dat zal wel niet.


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 30, 2013)

Corally said:


> Royal Sunset zal op mijn huid er ook zo anders uitzien dan bij T, ik denk zelf dat RS sowieso wat rozer is dan in T's swatches. Maar Immortal Flower ziet er ook heel anders uit bij haar, bij mij ging 'ie gewoon op in m'n huidskleur als ik hem gebruikte.. Ik heb ook een hele gele ondertoon. Ik weet eigenlijk niet zo goed wat voor kleur ik moet verwachten op mijn huid met RS. Ik hoopte eigenlijk dat het een soort Hipness zou zijn (een van mijn favoriete blushes!) maar dat zal wel niet.


  	Hipness zal zeker donkerder zijn. Ik kan ze vergelijken als ik RS heb, maar dat kan nog even duren.


----------



## Corally (May 30, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Royal Sunset zal op mijn huid er ook zo anders uitzien dan bij T, ik denk zelf dat RS sowieso wat rozer is dan in T's swatches. Maar Immortal Flower ziet er ook heel anders uit bij haar, bij mij ging 'ie gewoon op in m'n huidskleur als ik hem gebruikte.. Ik heb ook een hele gele ondertoon. Ik weet eigenlijk niet zo goed wat voor kleur ik moet verwachten op mijn huid met RS. Ik hoopte eigenlijk dat het een soort Hipness zou zijn (een van mijn favoriete blushes!) maar dat zal wel niet.
> ...


 Haha dat is een beetje laat   Hipness is zeker donkerder maar denk je dat het in dezelfde familie zit? Want dan wordt het automatisch iets meer koraal/peachy/oranje op mijn huid.  ETA: Ik merk al dat ik mezelf zit te enablen.:lol:


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 30, 2013)

Corally said:


> ETA: Ik merk al dat ik mezelf zit te enablen.


  	Haha ik merk het ook
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ik heb even T's swatches vergeleken en ben toch verrast hoeveel ze op elkaar lijken, maar Hipness is inderdaad donkerder. Ze gebruikte nog andere verlichting toen ze Hipness swatchte, maar ik kan wel zien dat ze in dezelfde kleurfamilie zitten. T's swatches:
  	Hipness: http://www.temptalia.com/mac-to-the-beach-collection-hipness-refined-golden-swatches-photos
  	Royal Sunset: http://www.temptalia.com/mac-royal-sunset-blush-review-photos-swatches


----------



## Corally (May 30, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Haha dat is een beetje laat  Hipness is zeker donkerder maar denk je dat het in dezelfde familie zit? Want dan wordt het automatisch iets meer koraal/peachy/oranje op mijn huid.   ETA: Ik merk al dat ik mezelf zit te enablen.:lol:
> ...


  Haha :haha: Ja, ik had ze ook al vergeleken maar ik zat dus te twijfelen door de andere verlichting. Bedankt voor de bevestiging! Hipness heeft niks van roze op mijn huid dus ik hoop dat (ongeveer) hetzelfde gebeurt met RS. Sowieso zijn alle roze blushes die ik heb (zijn er niet veel trouwens ) bij mij warmer dan in T's swatches. *stuurt cp'er PM*  Wel vreemd eigenlijk dat ik voor RS ga, normaal zou ik voor HJ gaan haha.  ETA: yay, ze gaat idd naar haar mac store dus RS kon er nog bij! En nu moet ik kappen hoor.


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 30, 2013)

Corally said:


> ETA: yay, ze gaat idd naar haar mac store dus RS kon er nog bij! En nu moet ik kappen hoor.


  	Haha fijn dat je hem nog kon toevoegen


----------



## MACerette (May 31, 2013)

Ik heb vandaag de Sheer Glow op. De kleur Gobi is goed en hij voelt lekker aan. Mijn gezicht is nog niet overdreven glimmend, dus even afwachten hoe hij zich in de loop van de dag nog gaat gedragen. En dan maar hopen dat ik hem kan verdragen. Eerste indruk is in ieder geval goed. Hij ziet er mooi uit op de huid.

  	Andere topic, maar wilde het toch even kwijt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wie weet wil iemand hier de Sheer Glow nog eens gaan proberen.

  	Oh ja, IHerb heeft de hele 6,34 dollar teruggestort. Ik had liever gehad dat ze hem hadden nagestuurd maar ja, dat zou voor hun duurder hebben uitgepakt natuurlijk. Als ik nog een bestelling plaats pak ik hem opnieuw. Wel jammer dat er dan minder korting op zit... Hier kost hij met 20% korting 11,19 / 11,91. Duuuuuus.....


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 31, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ik heb vandaag de Sheer Glow op. De kleur Gobi is goed en hij voelt lekker aan. Mijn gezicht is nog niet overdreven glimmend, dus even afwachten hoe hij zich in de loop van de dag nog gaat gedragen. En dan maar hopen dat ik hem kan verdragen. Eerste indruk is in ieder geval goed. Hij ziet er mooi uit op de huid.
> 
> Andere topic, maar wilde het toch even kwijt.
> 
> ...


  	Zou je misschien Gobi kunnen swatchen naast een NC15 foundation van Mac? Ik hoop dat je ertegen kan en dat hij mooi blijft zitten.

  	Hadden ze nog een verklaring waarom de kwast er niet bij zat?


----------



## MACerette (May 31, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ik heb vandaag de Sheer Glow op. De kleur Gobi is goed en hij voelt lekker aan. Mijn gezicht is nog niet overdreven glimmend, dus even afwachten hoe hij zich in de loop van de dag nog gaat gedragen. En dan maar hopen dat ik hem kan verdragen. Eerste indruk is in ieder geval goed. Hij ziet er mooi uit op de huid.
> 
> Andere topic, maar wilde het toch even kwijt.
> 
> ...


  	Zal ik doen. Ik ben nu niet thuis maar ik zal vanavond / dit weekend er aan denken, ok?

  	Nope. Wel een excuus en dat ze het geld zouden terugstorten à raison van 6,34 dollar. Hadden ze die maar gehouden en hem gewoon gestuurd. Ik heb nu een paar RTs gebruikt en tot dusver zijn de meesten wel goed. Misschien dat ik binnenkort de tweede helft bestel (de andere penselen op de duo fibres na), maar de rode l/s van NARS jeuken meer. Ik val in herhaling...

  	Als ik toch weer bij NARS bestel ga ik denk ik de smudgeproof eyeshadow base eens meebestellen. Ik ben zelf fan van UDPP maar de mijne is volgens mij niet meer goed. Ik heb al wat spullen in mijn sephora.fr winkelmandje gegooid (ook de glitter glue van TF) maar ik probeer een bestelling uit te stellen. Even rustig aan na de maart / april / mei splurges...


----------



## MACerette (May 31, 2013)

ETA: welke foundation wil je dat ik swatch in NC15? Ik heb studio sculpt, studio tech en volgens mij ook nog een monstertje van SFF in NC15 maar die tinten zijn niet exact hetzelfde. Ik heb ook nog Match Master 1.0 liggen en de studio finish concealer = full coverage foundation NC15.


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 31, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Zal ik doen. Ik ben nu niet thuis maar ik zal vanavond / dit weekend er aan denken, ok?
> 
> Nope. Wel een excuus en dat ze het geld zouden terugstorten à raison van 6,34 dollar. Hadden ze die maar gehouden en hem gewoon gestuurd. Ik heb nu een paar RTs gebruikt en tot dusver zijn de meesten wel goed. Misschien dat ik binnenkort de tweede helft bestel (de andere penselen op de duo fibres na), maar de rode l/s van NARS jeuken meer. Ik val in herhaling...
> 
> Als ik toch weer bij NARS bestel ga ik denk ik de smudgeproof eyeshadow base eens meebestellen. Ik ben zelf fan van UDPP maar de mijne is volgens mij niet meer goed. Ik heb al wat spullen in mijn sephora.fr winkelmandje gegooid (ook de glitter glue van TF) maar ik probeer een bestelling uit te stellen. Even rustig aan na de maart / april / mei splurges...


  	Dat is fijn dankje. Ik heb/had zelf de SFF, Pro Longwear, Full Coverage en de Studio Finish concealer in NC15. De Studio Sculpt heb ik ook een sample van gehad en die is lichter. Als je de SFF sample kan vinden zou dat heel fijn zijn, maar ik denk dat Studio Tech en Studio Finish concealer ook goed helpen. Als het niet teveel gevraagd is wil je dan de Matchmaster 1.0 ook erbij swatchen? Dan weet ik meteen of die kleur ook goed zou zijn voor me.

  	Toch wel stom, omdat je nu niet meer van de extra korting kan profiteren. Ik ben alweer aan het nadenken over mijn volgende Hakuhodo bestelling, dus voorlopig nog geen RT voor mij.

  	Ik laat die korting bij sephora.fr toch aan me voorbij gaan. Ze hebben toch €10 verzendkosten en boven de €50 is het op narscosmetics.eu gratis, dus ik moet redelijk wat bestellen om die korting echt zin te laten hebben. Ik heb vandaag wel nog een Chanel nagellak in de kleur Taboo gekocht, wat is die mooi!


----------



## Corally (May 31, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Zal ik doen. Ik ben nu niet thuis maar ik zal vanavond / dit weekend er aan denken, ok?  Nope. Wel een excuus en dat ze het geld zouden terugstorten à raison van 6,34 dollar. Hadden ze die maar gehouden en hem gewoon gestuurd. Ik heb nu een paar RTs gebruikt en tot dusver zijn de meesten wel goed. Misschien dat ik binnenkort de tweede helft bestel (de andere penselen op de duo fibres na), maar de rode l/s van NARS jeuken meer. Ik val in herhaling...  Als ik toch weer bij NARS bestel ga ik denk ik de smudgeproof eyeshadow base eens meebestellen. Ik ben zelf fan van UDPP maar de mijne is volgens mij niet meer goed. Ik heb al wat spullen in mijn sephora.fr winkelmandje gegooid (ook de glitter glue van TF) maar ik probeer een bestelling uit te stellen. Even rustig aan na de maart / april / mei splurges...


  Wat fijn dat ze toch nog binnen zijn gekomen zonder douane shite! Wel jammer van de stippling brush.


----------



## Corally (May 31, 2013)

BAH met Rihanna is er dus wel weer een wachtkamer. In Amerika duurde het een paar uur voordat RRW was uitverkocht dus ik heb denk ik een betere kans met de cp dan als ik het zelf zou proberen.


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 31, 2013)

Corally said:


> BAH met Rihanna is er dus wel weer een wachtkamer. In Amerika duurde het een paar uur voordat RRW was uitverkocht dus ik heb denk ik een betere kans met de cp dan als ik het zelf zou proberen.


  	Ik ben blij dat de collectie hier pas 13 juni uitkomt en dat we eerst kunnen zien hoe het in amerika gaat, zodat we een beetje voorbereid zijn. Ik hoop dat er ook swatches zijn voordat de collectie hier uitkomt.


----------



## Corally (May 31, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > BAH met Rihanna is er dus wel weer een wachtkamer. In Amerika duurde het een paar uur voordat RRW was uitverkocht dus ik heb denk ik een betere kans met de cp dan als ik het zelf zou proberen.
> ...


 Is de datum weer veranderd? Ben er wel blij mee eigenlijk, want als het mijn cp'er niet lukt dan kan ik het nog altijd zelf proberen.. Maar RRW was niet normaal snel uitverkocht hier dus ik denk niet dat ik er zelf op tijd bij ben.


----------



## MACerette (May 31, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ik ben blij dat de collectie hier pas 13 juni uitkomt en dat we eerst kunnen zien hoe het in amerika gaat, zodat we een beetje voorbereid zijn. Ik hoop dat er ook swatches zijn voordat de collectie hier uitkomt.


  	Nu wordt het spannend. Op de 13e moet ik werken, dus stalken zal wel iets lastiger zijn. Colour me confused. Wordt het nu a.s. maandag of de 13e?


----------



## MissHolland (May 31, 2013)

MACerette, fijn dat je kwasten goed zijn aan gekomen zonder douane kosten! En super dat de Nars foundation tot nu toe goed gaat. Ik hoop dat je huid morgen nog steeds blij is! Klinkt als een fijne foundation. Ben benieuwd of hij met het warme weer niet te veel gaat glimmen. Wat voor huid heb je?

  	Haha Pinkdollface is al over een 2e bestelling bij Hakuhodo aan het nadenken.

  	NoB is vandaag aangekomen. Meteen uit geprobeerd maar ik vind SD mooier! die geeft net even wat meer kleur in mijn gezicht. Maar NoB zal wel mooi zijn als ik zo meteen een beetje kleur heb. En staat verder ook wel mooi hoor. Hij heeft wel wat weg van Disobey van Illamasqua.


----------



## MACerette (May 31, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> MACerette, fijn dat je kwasten goed zijn aan gekomen zonder douane kosten! En super dat de Nars foundation tot nu toe goed gaat. Ik hoop dat je huid morgen nog steeds blij is! Klinkt als een fijne foundation. Ben benieuwd of hij met het warme weer niet te veel gaat glimmen. *Wat voor huid heb je?*
> 
> Haha Pinkdollface is al over een 2e bestelling bij Hakuhodo aan het nadenken.
> 
> NoB is vandaag aangekomen. Meteen uit geprobeerd maar ik vind SD mooier! die geeft net even wat meer kleur in mijn gezicht. Maar NoB zal wel mooi zijn als ik zo meteen een beetje kleur heb. En staat verder ook wel mooi hoor. Hij heeft wel wat weg van Disobey van Illamasqua.


  	Vooral een lijpe. Mijn voorhoofd is normaal tot droog (in sommige periodes gewoon droog), mijn wangen normaal, neigend naar droog. Mijn neus is normaal - vet en mijn kin is redelijk vet. Daarbovenop reageert mijn huid op elke scheet, dus.... yay!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Ja gelukkig geen gepeperde rekening. Phew... 

  	NoB is inderdaad subtiel. Het is geen oh wat ben ik bruin bronzer, maar wat heb ik een lekker warm gloedje bronzer. Gewoon wat meer kleur zonder baked te zijn. Laguna en Sun Dipped zijn meer echte bronzers vind ik zelf. Alledrie mooi (soft sand ook btw) maar ook anders...


----------



## Ladyhawke (May 31, 2013)

Op deze blog staat dat AAO morgen wel online komt bij mac. http://fablouise.nl/mac-all-about-orange/ Hmm nou weet ik het niet meer hoor. We zullen wel zien morgen.


----------



## Corally (May 31, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Op deze blog staat dat AAO morgen wel online komt bij mac. http://fablouise.nl/mac-all-about-orange/ Hmm nou weet ik het niet meer hoor. We zullen wel zien morgen.


 Ik denk dat hij alleen maar bij Bijenkorf komt. Baking Beauties zou ook bij Bijenkorf stores/online en bij MAC online komen en het was uiteindelijk ook alleen bij Bijenkorf. En Beautyscene zit er eigenlijk nooit naast met release dates/verkooppunten, behalve dan met BB dat hij niet op MAC online kwam.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jun 1, 2013)

Pff ik kom net bij de Bijenkorf Den Haag vandaan, maar AAO is daar niet aangekomen, hij komt dus alleen in Rotterdam of Amsterdam of Eindhoven . Ik vind het echt jammer dat het zo exclusief is. Ik snap ook wel dat Nederland een hele kleine markt is voor MAC, soms zou ik willen dat ik in de usa woonde waar je superveel counters hebt. Misschien dat ik vanmiddag na mijn werk nog even naar de bijenkorf in Rotterdam ga, maar dan loop ik natuurlijk de kans dat er al dingen zijn uitverkocht.


----------



## Corally (Jun 1, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Pff ik kom net bij de Bijenkorf Den Haag vandaan, maar AAO is daar niet aangekomen, hij komt dus alleen in Rotterdam of Amsterdam of Eindhoven . Ik vind het echt jammer dat het zo exclusief is. Ik snap ook wel dat Nederland een hele kleine markt is voor MAC, soms zou ik willen dat ik in de usa woonde waar je superveel counters hebt. Misschien dat ik vanmiddag na mijn werk nog even naar de bijenkorf in Rotterdam ga, maar dan loop ik natuurlijk de kans dat er al dingen zijn uitverkocht.


  Ah dat meen je niet.


----------



## Soeraja (Jun 1, 2013)

Ladyhawke, Ik kom net van de Bijenkorf Rotterdam vandaan en daar hadden ze AAO collectie nog. Personeel liep rond met oranje lipstick Heb niets gekocht, mag voorlopig niets kopen van mezelf...


----------



## NL5671 (Jun 1, 2013)

AAO is ook niet in de Bijenkorf Eindhoven aangekomen


----------



## Corally (Jun 1, 2013)

NL5671 said:


> AAO is ook niet in de Bijenkorf Eindhoven aangekomen


  Wat is het slecht geregeld zeg.  Ben blij dat mijn goodies uit amerika komen.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 1, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Pff ik kom net bij de Bijenkorf Den Haag vandaan, maar AAO is daar niet aangekomen, hij komt dus alleen in Rotterdam of Amsterdam of Eindhoven . Ik vind het echt jammer dat het zo exclusief is. Ik snap ook wel dat Nederland een hele kleine markt is voor MAC, soms zou ik willen dat ik in de usa woonde waar je superveel counters hebt. Misschien dat ik vanmiddag na mijn werk nog even naar de bijenkorf in Rotterdam ga, maar dan loop ik natuurlijk de kans dat er al dingen zijn uitverkocht.


  	Nu ben ik echt blij met mijn cp. De spullen zijn zelfs al gearriveerd bij mijn cp'er! Ze gaat proberen ze morgen nog op te sturen (het postkantoor bij haar Macy's was dacht ze zondag ook open). Ik denk trouwens dat de hoeveelheid counters in amerika wel heel erg afhangt van waar je zit. Als je bij LA of NY of een andere grote stad zit is het prima, maar het land is groot en als je een beetje afgelegen woont heb je helemaal niets en dan ben je wel iets meer aan het reizen dan de 1,5-2 uur ofzo die je hier reist om bij een counter te komen.


----------



## MACerette (Jun 1, 2013)

Zo, ik ben vandaag bij MAC Liège geweest. Ik had al gebeld in de hoop dat AAO daar uitkwam, maar helaas (of moet ik zeggen gelukkig?).

  	Anyways, ik heb nog de strobe liquid van TR gekocht, So Chaud l/s (ik kon niet wachten tot de volgende B2M) en masochist die ik ben Studio Fix Powder foundation en Pro Longwear foundation. Ik ga ze nog 1x proberen als mijn huid rustig is in de hoop dat ik ze iig incidenteel kan dragen. We'll see. Ik heb net allerlei foundations geswatched. Let wel: op de binnenkant van mijn arm, witter wordt het niet en ook redelijk dik aangebracht. De verschillen zijn dus veel duidelijker te zien dan wanneer je ze daadwerkelijk opbrengt.





  	L-R:
  	nog net op de foto zichtbaar uiterst links: NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer in Vanilla, eerste brede swatch daarna is NARS Sheer Glow in Gobi, Studio Sculpt NC15, Match Master 1.0, Pro Longwear NC15, Studio Tech NC15, Studio Fix Fluid NC15, Studio Fix Powder Plus NC15 en als bonus net aan het einde van mijn pols Revlon Colorstay normal / dry in 110 Ivory.

  	Ik hoop dat je er wat aan hebt, ondanks dat de SG voorlopig niet in de planning zit. De Sheer Matte schijnt veel minder goed te zijn. De Revlon gebruik ik ook in normaal / droog omdat de combination oily al snel cakey uitziet, veel minder mooi op mijn huid. 

  	Ik wilde AAO eigenlijk skippen al had ik Tart and Trendy waarschijnlijk wel meegenomen als ik hem was tegengekomen met een of 2 l/s bonus en evt 1 of 2 blushes. Wel lijp dat er zo veel onduidelijkheid is over waar de collectie nu wel of niet uitkomt / logistieke problemen? Hmmmm. Anyways, dankzij So Chaud heb ik toch een oranje kickje voor vandaag.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 1, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Zo, ik ben vandaag bij MAC Liège geweest. Ik had al gebeld in de hoop dat AAO daar uitkwam, maar helaas (of moet ik zeggen gelukkig?).
> 
> Anyways, ik heb nog de strobe liquid van TR gekocht, So Chaud l/s (ik kon niet wachten tot de volgende B2M) en masochist die ik ben Studio Fix Powder foundation en Pro Longwear foundation. Ik ga ze nog 1x proberen als mijn huid rustig is in de hoop dat ik ze iig incidenteel kan dragen. We'll see. Ik heb net allerlei foundations geswatched. Let wel: op de binnenkant van mijn arm, witter wordt het niet en ook redelijk dik aangebracht. De verschillen zijn dus veel duidelijker te zien dan wanneer je ze daadwerkelijk opbrengt.
> 
> ...


  	Hartstikke bedankt! Ik ben dus inderdaad een Gobi. Hij lijkt vrijwel exact hetzelfde als de Pro Longwear NC15. Matchmaster 1.0 lijkt me ook een prima match. Een beetje verschil in ondertonen is niet zo'n probleem voor me. Het is me nooit echt opgevallen dat SFF donkerder is dan de PLW en dat de SF Powder zo licht is. Als die verschillen niet zo uitmaken voor me dan zal Nars Gobi vast goed bevallen en het geeft me ook meer vertrouwen wat betreft de match voor de Hourglass foundation.

  	Misschien dat ik dan toch ook bij de Sheer Glow moet blijven ipv naar de Sheer Matte te kijken.

  	Ik snap niet dat Mac NL zo chaotisch is geworden echt heel jammer. En yay voor So Chaud! Ik hoop dat ik er volgende maand geld voor heb, maar met mijn Hourglass cp, Tropical Taboo en mogelijke Hakuhodo haul zit het er misschien niet in.


----------



## MACerette (Jun 1, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Hartstikke bedankt! Ik ben dus inderdaad een Gobi. Hij lijkt vrijwel exact hetzelfde als de Pro Longwear NC15. Matchmaster 1.0 lijkt me ook een prima match. Een beetje verschil in ondertonen is niet zo'n probleem voor me. Het is me nooit echt opgevallen dat SFF donkerder is dan de PLW en dat de SF Powder zo licht is. Als die verschillen niet zo uitmaken voor me dan zal Nars Gobi vast goed bevallen en het geeft me ook meer vertrouwen wat betreft de match voor de Hourglass foundation.
> 
> Misschien dat ik dan toch ook bij de Sheer Glow moet blijven ipv naar de Sheer Matte te kijken.
> 
> Ik snap niet dat Mac NL zo chaotisch is geworden echt heel jammer. *En yay voor So Chaud! *Ik hoop dat ik er volgende maand geld voor heb, maar met mijn Hourglass cp, Tropical Taboo en mogelijke Hakuhodo haul zit het er misschien niet in.


  	Graag gedaan 

  	So Chaud is mooi, maar Lady Danger is mooier. Vind ik althans...


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 1, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Graag gedaan
> 
> So Chaud is mooi, maar Lady Danger is mooier. Vind ik althans...


  	Goed om te weten, dan gaan de Melt lipsticks misschien voor...


----------



## MACerette (Jun 1, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Graag gedaan
> 
> So Chaud is mooi, maar Lady Danger is mooier. Vind ik althans...
> Goed om te weten, dan gaan de Melt lipsticks misschien voor...


  	Zou ik misschien wel doen. Lady Danger vind ik wat frisser staan. Niets mis met SC maar hij komt niet in de buurt van LD of SI.


----------



## Corally (Jun 1, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> MACerette said:
> 
> 
> > Graag gedaan   So Chaud is mooi, maar Lady Danger is mooier. Vind ik althans...
> ...


 Die Melt lipsticks zijn echt prachtig :drools:


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 1, 2013)

Corally said:


> Die Melt lipsticks zijn echt prachtig


  	Ja dat zijn ze zeker!


----------



## Liz2012 (Jun 1, 2013)

Wat jammer dat de AAO release zo slecht verlopen is in Nederland zeg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ikzelf ben naar de pro store in Antwerpen geweest, daar hadden ze de collectie wel binnen. Heb Tart & Trendy, Sushi Kiss, Flamingo, Immortal Flower, Royal Sunset, en Honey Jasmine meegenomen. Denk dat ik met Royal Sunset toch wel weer een favorietje erbij heb


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 1, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> Wat jammer dat de AAO release zo slecht verlopen is in Nederland zeg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Fijn dat jij in elk geval wel lekker hebt kunnen shoppen Je hebt eigenlijk hetzelfde gekocht als ik alleen had ik Flamingo en Immortal Flower al. Ik ben erg benieuwd, want ik hou toch wel van oranje(achtige) kleuren op mijn lippen en wangen.


----------



## Liz2012 (Jun 1, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Fijn dat jij in elk geval wel lekker hebt kunnen shoppen Je hebt eigenlijk hetzelfde gekocht als ik alleen had ik Flamingo en Immortal Flower al. Ik ben erg benieuwd, want ik hou toch wel van oranje(achtige) kleuren op mijn lippen en wangen.


  	Yup, ben superblij met mn nieuwe spulletjes  Flamingo en Immortal Flower heb ik vorig jaar gemist en daar had ik toch wel spijt van, dus heel blij dat ik ze nu toch nog kan toevoegen aan mn collectie. Nu enkel nog een Quick Sizzle repromote en ik ben een gelukkig mens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 En ik hou ook van oranje, zeker in de zomer als ik terug een beetje meer kleur in mn gezicht heb


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jun 1, 2013)

Ik ben net naar de Bijenkorf in Rotterdam geweest, daar hadden ze gelukkig alles nog. Ik heb Sushi Kiss, Flamingo, Razzedazzler, Honey Jasmine en Royal Sunset meegenomen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Ben echt heel blij met alles. Mijn vriend en ik hebben morgen een dagje shoppen in Amsterdam gepland, misschien dat ik nog Immortal Flower meeneem, maar ik vond hem erg lijken op Cream Soda van Archie's Girls. Kan dit kloppen?


----------



## Liz2012 (Jun 1, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Ik ben net naar de Bijenkorf in Rotterdam geweest, daar hadden ze gelukkig alles nog. Ik heb Sushi Kiss, Flamingo, Razzedazzler, Honey Jasmine en Royal Sunset meegenomen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Fijn dat je toch nog alles hebt kunnen kopen wat je wou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ik heb Immortal Flower en Cream Soda allebei, en Immortal Flower lijkt mij toch wel een deel roziger, en Cream Soda meer een perzikkleur. Ik vind het genoeg verschil om ze allebei te hebben, maar moet ook wel bekennen dat ik erg moeilijk nee kan zeggen tegen een nieuwe blush


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 1, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Ik ben net naar de Bijenkorf in Rotterdam geweest, daar hadden ze gelukkig alles nog. Ik heb Sushi Kiss, Flamingo, Razzedazzler, Honey Jasmine en Royal Sunset meegenomen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Immortal Flower is zoals Liz al zei rozer, maar misschien kan je door Royal Sunset en Cream Soda te mengen wel Immortal Flower krijgen. Fijn dat je nog alles kon krijgen wat je wilde!


----------



## Corally (Jun 1, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ladyhawke said:
> 
> 
> > Ik ben net naar de Bijenkorf in Rotterdam geweest, daar hadden ze gelukkig alles nog. Ik heb Sushi Kiss, Flamingo, Razzedazzler, Honey Jasmine en Royal Sunset meegenomen :heart2: . Ben echt heel blij met alles. Mijn vriend en ik hebben morgen een dagje shoppen in Amsterdam gepland, misschien dat ik nog Immortal Flower meeneem, maar ik vond hem erg lijken op Cream Soda van Archie's Girls. Kan dit kloppen?
> ...


 Immortal Flower was bij echt perzik, na heel veel dikke lagen (echt 6 ofzo, met mijn vinger geswatched) was het te zien op m'n hand, maar hij was niet te zien op mijn wangen door m'n gele ondertoon en ietwat rooie wangen. Het was verder gewoon een hele zachte blush dus het was niet het probleem dat ik de bovenste laag eraf moest schrapen, de kleur ging gewoon op in m'n eigen huidskleur. Ben wel een apart geval hoor, ik weet dat Audrey C (skin twins) hetzelfde probleem had maar de meesten hebben dit probleem niet. Ik heb hem in ieder geval niet meer, ik heb hem verkocht. Cream Soda is wel te zien op m'n huid, al is het wel subtiel omdat het zo'n lichte perzik is.  Fijn dat het jou en Liz gelukt is met de AAO goodies.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 1, 2013)

Corally said:


> Fijn dat het jou en Liz gelukt is met de AAO goodies.


  	Het is inderdaad een perzik, maar er zit meer roze in dan in Cream Soda naar mijn idee. Misschien dat dat roze er ook net voor zorgde dat het in jou huidskleur opging, omdat je huid toch iets van roze heeft (anders is het geen huidskleur meer).


----------



## Corally (Jun 1, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Immortal Flower was bij echt perzik, na heel veel dikke lagen (echt 6 ofzo, met mijn vinger geswatched) was het te zien op m'n hand, maar hij was niet te zien op mijn wangen door m'n gele ondertoon en ietwat rooie wangen. Het was verder gewoon een hele zachte blush dus het was niet het probleem dat ik de bovenste laag eraf moest schrapen, de kleur ging gewoon op in m'n eigen huidskleur. Ben wel een apart geval hoor, ik weet dat Audrey C (skin twins) hetzelfde probleem had maar de meesten hebben dit probleem niet. Ik heb hem in ieder geval niet meer, ik heb hem verkocht. Cream Soda is wel te zien op m'n huid, al is het wel subtiel omdat het zo'n lichte perzik is.   Fijn dat het jou en Liz gelukt is met de AAO goodies.
> ...


 Haha ja kan wel.  Op mijn huid was in ieder geval geen spoor was roze te bekennen. Amber Glow was trouwens ook niet te zien op m'n huid en als highlighter vind ik hem niet mooi dus die moet ik ook weg doen haha. Ik heb Cream Soda pas 1 of 2 keer gebruikt dus ik ga hem snel weer gebruiken en dan hou ik in de gaten of ik veel lagen nodig heb of niet. Anders moet ik echt leren om dit soort lichte perzik kleuren niet meer te kopen.. hoe mooi ze er ook uitzien online.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 1, 2013)

Corally said:


> Haha ja kan wel.  Op mijn huid was in ieder geval geen spoor was roze te bekennen. Amber Glow was trouwens ook niet te zien op m'n huid en als highlighter vind ik hem niet mooi dus die moet ik ook weg doen haha. Ik heb Cream Soda pas 1 of 2 keer gebruikt dus ik ga hem snel weer gebruiken en dan hou ik in de gaten of ik veel lagen nodig heb of niet. Anders moet ik echt leren om dit soort lichte perzik kleuren niet meer te kopen.. hoe mooi ze er ook uitzien online.


  	Dat doet me eraan denken dat ik Amber Glow weer eens moet gebruiken. De kleur is erg subtiel je ziet hem wel, maar wat zie je niet op een huid zo licht als de mijne Ik moet dit soort lichte perzik kleuren eigenlijk ook niet meer kopen, want ik heb er genoeg


----------



## Corally (Jun 1, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Dat doet me eraan denken dat ik Amber Glow weer eens moet gebruiken. De kleur is erg subtiel je ziet hem wel, maar wat zie je niet op een huid zo licht als de mijne Ik moet dit soort lichte perzik kleuren eigenlijk ook niet meer kopen, want ik heb er genoeg


 Haha, maar zulke kleuren zijn ook geweldig voor lichte huidjes.


----------



## MissHolland (Jun 1, 2013)

Fijn dat jullie alles hebben kunnen kopen wat jullie wilden hebben! Stiekem nu toch een beetje spijt dat ik de NoB heb gekocht ipv RS. Maarja ik had een deal met mijn moeder gemaakt dat ik geen blush meer zou kopen dusja.. Vind het iig wel een ontzettend mooi fris kleurtje! En ik weet ook dat ik voorlopig maar te veel ga mee lezen in de topics voor nieuwe colecties want want dat is best moeilijk hihi.

  	MACarette, de foundation gaat nog steeds goed op je huid? Wel fijn zeg! Heb je er iig een foundation bij! Ik had idd ook gelezen dat de matte foundation van Nars minder goed is dan de sheer glow. Daarom vroeg ik ook wat voor huid je hebt om te zien of ik hem bijv. ook zou kunnen dragen. Ik heb een droge huid die mega snel vet word. Ook een fijne combinatie dus.. Een foundation voor een droge huid glijd gewoon van me gezicht na een paar uur en een voor de vette huid krijg ik droge plekken van.. Dus ik neem altijd maar een foundation voor de normale huid..

  	Nog niet eens een reactie in mijn topic over Koyudo kwasten! Alleen van jou Pinkdollface. Verbaast me een beetje dat er nog niemand in heeft gereageerd die ook deze kwasten heeft. Misschien komt het nog.


----------



## MACerette (Jun 1, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Fijn dat jullie alles hebben kunnen kopen wat jullie wilden hebben! Stiekem nu toch een beetje spijt dat ik de NoB heb gekocht ipv RS. Maarja ik had een deal met mijn moeder gemaakt dat ik geen blush meer zou kopen dusja.. Vind het iig wel een ontzettend mooi fris kleurtje! En ik weet ook dat ik voorlopig maar te veel ga mee lezen in de topics voor nieuwe colecties want want dat is best moeilijk hihi.  MACarette, de foundation gaat nog steeds goed op je huid? Wel fijn zeg! Heb je er iig een foundation bij! Ik had idd ook gelezen dat de matte foundation van Nars minder goed is dan de sheer glow. Daarom vroeg ik ook wat voor huid je hebt om te zien of ik hem bijv. ook zou kunnen dragen. Ik heb een droge huid die mega snel vet word. Ook een fijne combinatie dus.. Een foundation voor een droge huid glijd gewoon van me gezicht na een paar uur en een voor de vette huid krijg ik droge plekken van.. Dus ik neem altijd maar een foundation voor de normale huid..  Nog niet eens een reactie in mijn topic over Koyudo kwasten! Alleen van jou Pinkdollface. Verbaast me een beetje dat er nog niemand in heeft gereageerd die ook deze kwasten heeft. Misschien komt het nog.


  Ja wat bij mij wazig is, is als ik geen foundation draag mijn huid niet overmatig vet wordt, maar met al heel snel wel. Nu moet ik zeggen dat ik dat volgens mij met name heb sinds ik de biodermal gebruik. Het zou natuurlijk een wisselwerking kunnen zijn tussen mijn creme en bepaalde foundations. Helaas ben ik zo blij met mijn creme (dat is al een kunst op zich) dat ik in de eerste instantie liever nog wat experimenteer met foundations.   De sheer glow lijk ik tot dusver goed te verdragen gelukkig. Ik kan er pas een goed oordeel over geven als ik hem al een tijdje gebruik maar so far so good...


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 2, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Fijn dat jullie alles hebben kunnen kopen wat jullie wilden hebben! Stiekem nu toch een beetje spijt dat ik de NoB heb gekocht ipv RS. Maarja ik had een deal met mijn moeder gemaakt dat ik geen blush meer zou kopen dusja.. Vind het iig wel een ontzettend mooi fris kleurtje! En ik weet ook dat ik voorlopig maar te veel ga mee lezen in de topics voor nieuwe colecties want want dat is best moeilijk hihi.  MACarette, de foundation gaat nog steeds goed op je huid? Wel fijn zeg! Heb je er iig een foundation bij! Ik had idd ook gelezen dat de matte foundation van Nars minder goed is dan de sheer glow. Daarom vroeg ik ook wat voor huid je hebt om te zien of ik hem bijv. ook zou kunnen dragen. Ik heb een droge huid die mega snel vet word. Ook een fijne combinatie dus.. Een foundation voor een droge huid glijd gewoon van me gezicht na een paar uur en een voor de vette huid krijg ik droge plekken van.. Dus ik neem altijd maar een foundation voor de normale huid..  Nog niet eens een reactie in mijn topic over Koyudo kwasten! Alleen van jou Pinkdollface. Verbaast me een beetje dat er nog niemand in heeft gereageerd die ook deze kwasten heeft. Misschien komt het nog.


 Nieuwe topics vallen niet zo snel op volgens mij ala ze niet in het Mac gedeelte staan.  





MACerette said:


> Ja wat bij mij wazig is, is als ik geen foundation draag mijn huid niet overmatig vet wordt, maar met al heel snel wel. Nu moet ik zeggen dat ik dat volgens mij met name heb sinds ik de biodermal gebruik. Het zou natuurlijk een wisselwerking kunnen zijn tussen mijn creme en bepaalde foundations. Helaas ben ik zo blij met mijn creme (dat is al een kunst op zich) dat ik in de eerste instantie liever nog wat experimenteer met foundations.   De sheer glow lijk ik tot dusver goed te verdragen gelukkig. Ik kan er pas een goed oordeel over geven als ik hem al een tijdje gebruik maar so far so good...


 Misschien is het probleem dat je creme op oliebasis is en je foundation op waterbasis of andersom?


----------



## MACerette (Jun 2, 2013)

Het zijn allebei gelcreme produkten iig in het geval van studio sculpt en voor zover ik weet gebruik ik alleen olievrije produkten, dus ik vraag het me af.   Maakt niet uit. Tot dusver bevalt de SG wel goed. Mocht je hem ooit bestellen: de kleur Siberia is ook licht maar dan met een balans van roze en gele ondertonen. Neutraler dus. Misschien nig een betere fit voor jou dan Gobi.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 2, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Maakt niet uit. Tot dusver bevalt de SG wel goed. Mocht je hem ooit bestellen: de kleur Siberia is ook licht maar dan met een balans van roze en gele ondertonen. Neutraler dus. Misschien nig een betere fit voor jou dan Gobi.


  	Wayne Goss van youtube heeft dat pas nog als een probleem met foundations genoemd, dus vandaar dat ik daar aan dacht.

  	Klinkt goed! Ik denk dat ik hem ook maar een keer probeer. Ik ben bang dat Siberia net iets te licht is, maar ik zal het onthouden


----------



## MACerette (Jun 2, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Maakt niet uit. Tot dusver bevalt de SG wel goed. Mocht je hem ooit bestellen: de kleur Siberia is ook licht maar dan met een balans van roze en gele ondertonen. Neutraler dus. Misschien nig een betere fit voor jou dan Gobi. 		 		 			Wayne Goss van youtube heeft dat pas nog als een probleem met foundations genoemd, dus vandaar dat ik daar aan dacht.
> 
> Klinkt goed! Ik denk dat ik hem ook maar een keer probeer. Ik ben bang dat Siberia net iets te licht is, maar ik zal het onthouden


  	Ja ik kende het principe van de clashende creme + foundation al, dus dat is het eerste waar ik naar kijk. Wel lief dat je met me meedenkt  Een paar jaar geleden ben ik geopereerd en door de narcose is mijn huid minimaal een half jaar heel droog geweest. Toen was de studio sculpt echt perfect. Helaas is mijn huid daarna veranderd met wat complex gedoe van alle huidtypes in 1. De Sheer Glow valt best mee qua glimmen. Ik blijf niet mat maar het is wel acceptabeler dan met sommige andere foundations die ik zelf gebruik. 

  	Ach, je hebt de tijd. Mocht je de SG ooit nog eens bestellen kun je tzt nog eens swatches opzoeken ter vergelijking. Als de SG blijft bevallen pak ik hem ook nog in Fiji, dan kan ik hem mengen voor de zomer als ik nog iets donkerder word. Ik heb hem trouwens wel met pompje (+4 euro) besteld. Dat gedoe met die flessen vind ik altijd zo


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 2, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ja ik kende het principe van de clashende creme + foundation al, dus dat is het eerste waar ik naar kijk. Wel lief dat je met me meedenkt  Een paar jaar geleden ben ik geopereerd en door de narcose is mijn huid minimaal een half jaar heel droog geweest. Toen was de studio sculpt echt perfect. Helaas is mijn huid daarna veranderd met wat complex gedoe van alle huidtypes in 1. De Sheer Glow valt best mee qua glimmen. Ik blijf niet mat maar het is wel acceptabeler dan met sommige andere foundations die ik zelf gebruik.
> 
> Ach, je hebt de tijd. Mocht je de SG ooit nog eens bestellen kun je tzt nog eens swatches opzoeken ter vergelijking. Als de SG blijft bevallen pak ik hem ook nog in Fiji, dan kan ik hem mengen voor de zomer als ik nog iets donkerder word. Ik heb hem trouwens wel met pompje (+4 euro) besteld. Dat gedoe met die flessen vind ik altijd zo


  	Graag gedaan. Ik heb er zelf eigenlijk nog nooit op gelet, maar ik koop altijd cremes en foundations voor een combinatie huidtype, dus die zullen vast niet op oliebasis zijn. Ik wist helemaal niet dat je van een narcose een droge huid kon krijgen. Heb je ook al geprobeerd poeder met een spons of poederdons aan te brengen door het goed in de huid te drukken? Misschien dat dat je huid langer mat houdt. Dat is overigens iets wat ik zelf ook nog moet proberen.

  	Goed dat je begint over dat pompje, die was ik alweer bijna vergeten en ja ik vind het zonder pompje ook zo'n gedoe.


----------



## Corally (Jun 2, 2013)

Ladyhawke, Liz of iemand anders die al AAO goodies heeft.. is Royal Sunset echt roze? (+ swatches? ) Ik lees telkens in het AAO topic dat RS heel roze is en nu twijfel ik dus of ik niet beter voor Honey Jasmin kan gaan.


----------



## MACerette (Jun 2, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> MACerette said:
> 
> 
> > Ja ik kende het principe van de clashende creme + foundation al, dus dat is het eerste waar ik naar kijk. Wel lief dat je met me meedenkt  Een paar jaar geleden ben ik geopereerd en door de narcose is mijn huid minimaal een half jaar heel droog geweest. Toen was de studio sculpt echt perfect. Helaas is mijn huid daarna veranderd met wat complex gedoe van alle huidtypes in 1. De Sheer Glow valt best mee qua glimmen. Ik blijf niet mat maar het is wel acceptabeler dan met sommige andere foundations die ik zelf gebruik.   Ach, je hebt de tijd. Mocht je de SG ooit nog eens bestellen kun je tzt nog eens swatches opzoeken ter vergelijking. Als de SG blijft bevallen pak ik hem ook nog in Fiji, dan kan ik hem mengen voor de zomer als ik nog iets donkerder word. Ik heb hem trouwens wel met pompje (+4 euro) besteld. Dat gedoe met die flessen vind ik altijd zo
> ...


  Ja de poeder met een poederdons er in rollen / drukken doe ik ook maar dat helpt niet genoeg.


----------



## MissHolland (Jun 2, 2013)

Zelf gebruik ik voor poeder altijd deze kwast: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_9rFY-25Eniw/TJZTgRXIPgI/AAAAAAAACpw/Xw1Na4fg0aA/s400/bdellium4.png ik heb hem alleen in het zwart hihi. Erg fijn om poeder mee aan te brengen. Ik doe dat met een stippende beweging en doe het op die manier ook nog wel eens over foundation als ik wil dat hij nog net wat meer in de huid gaat voor een natuurlijker effect.


----------



## Gatton (Jun 2, 2013)

Pfft, ik word echt gek van mijn tranend oog. Ik heb één tranend oog. Altijd mijn linker. Had gisteravond een game avond, dus een paar uur lang voor de televisie zitten, en mijn oog maar tranen! Heb mijn mooie winged eyeliner waar ik supertrots op was (want hooded, dus extra lastig om het niet droopy te maken) gewoon weggeveegd. Wanneer ik op de fiets zit en buiten ben begint mijn oog al te tranen, maakt niet uit of ik nou wel of niet make-up draag. Voor de rest is er niks mis met mijn ogen, volgens de huisarts hebben al mijn buisjes ed "perfecte anatomie", hij werd er supernerdy van, haha :')

	Even een kleine rant.

	Voor de rest ben ik toegelaten tot een grimeursopleiding! Ga nog proberen bij die in Amsterdam naar binnen te komen, en dan wordt het die. Een opleiding voor grime, special effects, haar, bodypaint, ed, maar ook gewone visagie (al wordt daar minder op gefocused)... Echt fijn dat ik op kan houden fulltime te werken, word echt gek van mijn McBaan.


	Gaan jullie nog iets van de Rihanna collectie aanschaffen? Ik weet het nog niet. Riri Woo hoef ik niet, ik heb niks met rood (alleen Moxie wil ik mijn handjes nog aan vergrijpen, hihi), de originele Up The Amp stond mij iets te bleekmakend, en Heaux hebben we nog niet echt iets van gezien, dus I'm not sure. Heb eigenlijk nog wel een vampy kleur nodig, hihi!



	De vrouw waarbij ik grimeurstoelating had vroeg me serieus of ik een travestiet was... De foto die ik hier ook gebruik als profielfoto vond ze "travestiet-achtig" en na deze foto twijfelde ze al helemaal:


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jun 3, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ladyhawke, Liz of iemand anders die al AAO goodies heeft.. is Royal Sunset echt roze? (+ swatches?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Royal sunset is wel roze, maar wel met een beetje perzik erdoor heen. Ik heb helaas geen swatches want ik zit nu op mijn stage. Zal vanavond even een foto maken. Ik heb nu Honey Jasmin op en als ik eerlijk ben vind ik HJ mooier dan RS! Echt een hele mooie warme kleur, die heel natuurlijk staat. I love it


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jun 3, 2013)

Gefeliciteerd met je toelating Gatton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Ik rond mijn studie nu af, maar ik ga weer aan een andere studie beginnen omdat ik nog niet fulltime wil werken. Nu met stage vind ik het ook erg tegenvallen om 5 dagen op kantoor te zitten .

  	Van de Rihanna collectie ga ik proberen Riri Woo en Heaux te halen. Ik ga de 13e echt stalken for live haha. Ik vind Up the amp een beetje een rare kleur vandaar dat ik Riri Boy oversla. Tenzij er nog swatches komen en hij toch mooi blijkt te zijn.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 3, 2013)

Ik krijg ook snel vochtige ogen en dan vooral in de buitenste hoeken. Als je een paar uur voor de buis zit, is dat inderdaad heel lastig en dan kan ik ook niet ophouden. Je moet dan eigenlijk gewoon een pauze inlassen om je ogen even tot rust te laten komen. Mijn ogen zijn ook heel gevoelig voor de zon

  	Wat leuk dan je bent aangenomen voor de grimeursopleiding en helemaal fijn dat je niet meer fulltime bij de Mc D. hoeft te werken!

  	Ik wil een BU van RiRi Woo en een RiRi Boy en waarschijnlijk 2 Heaux's.

  	Die travestieten opmerking is wel raar. Ik zou dat helemaal niet denken als ik jou avatar zag. Op die andere foto lijk je wel een beetje mannelijk, maar ik kan me voorstellen dat dat zo kan lijken door de bewerkingen, dus aan de hand van die foto zou ik zeker geen conclusies durven trekken. Ach sommige mensen zijn gewoon iets te direct...


Gatton said:


>


----------



## MissHolland (Jun 3, 2013)

Gatton, gefeliciteerd met je toelating! En vervelend een tranend oog! Heb ik jaren last van gehad met slapen. Dan huilde ik er gewoon over om het zo maar te zeggen. Het is nu over gelukkig.  Yeahh mijn eerste 2 Koyudo kwasten zijn op de post! Gister nog een mail gestuurd of ze mijn 2e verzending als gift kunnen aanmerken. Kwam er gister achter dat ik het bij de 1e besteling wel had aangevinkt maar bij de 2e niet. Hoop dat ik op tijd ben hihi


----------



## Corally (Jun 3, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Pfft, ik word echt gek van mijn tranend oog. Ik heb één tranend oog. Altijd mijn linker. Had gisteravond een game avond, dus een paar uur lang voor de televisie zitten, en mijn oog maar tranen! Heb mijn mooie winged eyeliner waar ik supertrots op was (want hooded, dus extra lastig om het niet droopy te maken) gewoon weggeveegd. Wanneer ik op de fiets zit en buiten ben begint mijn oog al te tranen, maakt niet uit of ik nou wel of niet make-up draag. Voor de rest is er niks mis met mijn ogen, volgens de huisarts hebben al mijn buisjes ed "perfecte anatomie", hij werd er supernerdy van, haha :')  Even een kleine rant.  Voor de rest ben ik toegelaten tot een grimeursopleiding! Ga nog proberen bij die in Amsterdam naar binnen te komen, en dan wordt het die. Een opleiding voor grime, special effects, haar, bodypaint, ed, maar ook gewone visagie (al wordt daar minder op gefocused)... Echt fijn dat ik op kan houden fulltime te werken, word echt gek van mijn McBaan.  Gaan jullie nog iets van de Rihanna collectie aanschaffen? Ik weet het nog niet. Riri Woo hoef ik niet, ik heb niks met rood (alleen Moxie wil ik mijn handjes nog aan vergrijpen, hihi), de originele Up The Amp stond mij iets te bleekmakend, en Heaux hebben we nog niet echt iets van gezien, dus I'm not sure. Heb eigenlijk nog wel een vampy kleur nodig, hihi!  De vrouw waarbij ik grimeurstoelating had vroeg me serieus of ik een travestiet was... De foto die ik hier ook gebruik als profielfoto vond ze "travestiet-achtig" en na deze foto twijfelde ze al helemaal:


 Gefeliciteerd met je opleiding! Ik moet zeggen, in de foto die je post zie je er wel heel mannelijk uit.  Maar in je avatar en alle foto's die je gepost hebt zie je er toch echt uit als een meisje, wat een vreemd mens zeg dat ze dat zegt.  UTAAA FOR THE WIN. haha. :haha: Ik heb hem zelf nog niet eens maar ik weet dat hij goed gaat staan (hij staat op m'n cp lijst). Ik hoop dat de RiRi Boy toch wel iets anders is anders grijp ik toch alleen naar UTA omdat ik matte lipsticks niet goed kan hebben. Ik neem de gok met Heaux, ik hoop maar dat het een vampy kleur is, als het teveel op Rebel lijkt moet ik hem weer doorverkopen want Rebel is een kleur die mij echt niet staat. Maar eerst maar zien of het mijn cp'er überhaupt lukt om ze te bestellen. :lol:  Ik heb ook last van tranende ogen, ik heb sowieso lenzen en daardoor zijn ze ook wat wateriger geworden, maar van veel achter de laptop zitten/gamen/etc. en de zon zijn denk ik wel mijn ergste vijanden. Ik moet ook meerdere keren op een dag ''hoopjes'' zwart van oogpotlood/eyeliner in mijn ooghoeken weghalen. En sowieso moet ik met het make-uppen ook oppassen want voordat ik het weet traant een van mijn ogen weer. Ze zijn de laatste jaren echt heel gevoelig geworden.


----------



## MACerette (Jun 3, 2013)

Gatton!


----------



## Corally (Jun 3, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Ladyhawke, Liz of iemand anders die al AAO goodies heeft.. is Royal Sunset echt roze? (+ swatches?  ) Ik lees telkens in het AAO topic dat RS heel roze is en nu twijfel ik dus of ik niet beter voor Honey Jasmin kan gaan.
> ...


 Dankje.  Tot zover vinden de meesten die beide blushes hebben HJ mooier maar ik ben toch wel benieuwd naar RS. Maar ik denk dat hij toch te roze is voor me. Ik ben blij dat m'n cp'er donderdag pas mijn AAO goodies gaat kopen. :lol:


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jun 3, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ik heb ook last van tranende ogen, ik heb sowieso lenzen en daardoor zijn ze ook wat wateriger geworden, maar van veel achter de laptop zitten/gamen/etc. en de zon zijn denk ik wel mijn ergste vijanden. *Ik moet ook meerdere keren op een dag ''hoopjes'' zwart van oogpotlood/eyeliner in mijn ooghoeken weghalen.* En sowieso moet ik met het make-uppen ook oppassen want voordat ik het weet traant een van mijn ogen weer. Ze zijn de laatste jaren echt heel gevoelig geworden.


  	Ugh hier heb ik ook vaak last van! Zo irritant want het ziet er niet uit haha alsof je je gezicht niet hebt gewassen 's ochtends.


----------



## Corally (Jun 3, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Ugh hier heb ik ook vaak last van! Zo irritant want het ziet er niet uit haha alsof je je gezicht niet hebt gewassen 's ochtends.


 Echt hè. :lol:


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 3, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Ugh hier heb ik ook vaak last van! Zo irritant want het ziet er niet uit haha alsof je je gezicht niet hebt gewassen 's ochtends.


  	Dat heb ik dus ook altijd en dus draag ik bijna nooit meer eyeliner op mijn waterlijn (heet dat zo in het nederlands?).


----------



## MACerette (Jun 3, 2013)

Als je toch graag eyeliner draagt kun je af en toe controleren en met een wattenstaafje de rotzooi uit je binnenste ooghoeken halen zonder dat je vanalles wegveegt.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 3, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Als je toch graag eyeliner draagt kun je af en toe controleren en met een wattenstaafje de rotzooi uit je binnenste ooghoeken halen zonder dat je vanalles wegveegt.


  	Ik vind het controleren altijd zo vervelend. Ik ben bang dat ik er verschrikkelijk uitzie als ik niet om het half uur controleer en daar heb ik niet zo'n zin in


----------



## Corally (Jun 3, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Als je toch graag eyeliner draagt kun je af en toe controleren en met een wattenstaafje de rotzooi uit je binnenste ooghoeken halen zonder dat je vanalles wegveegt.


 Dat doe ik ook maar ik heb dit probleem ook bij m'n buitenste ooghoeken (daar zit het meer in de 'vouw') en dan neem ik toch wat oogschaduw mee. Echt heel irritant. En ik gebruik al oogpotloden als MUFE en UD voor m'n waterlijn..  moet Perversion nog wel uitproberen maar ik wil eerst wat andere opmaken voordat ik aan die begin.


----------



## MACerette (Jun 3, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Als je toch graag eyeliner draagt kun je af en toe controleren en met een wattenstaafje de rotzooi uit je binnenste ooghoeken halen zonder dat je vanalles wegveegt. 		 		Dat doe ik ook maar ik heb dit probleem ook bij m'n buitenste ooghoeken (daar zit het meer in de 'vouw') en dan neem ik toch wat oogschaduw mee. Echt heel irritant. En ik gebruik al oogpotloden als MUFE en UD voor m'n waterlijn.. moet Perversion nog wel uitproberen maar ik wil eerst wat andere opmaken voordat ik aan die begin.


  	Daar zit wat in. Aangezien ik gek ben op MAC heb ik daar verschillende types oogpotloden van getest. Mijn ogen zijn net zo'n zeikerds als mijn huid en het enige dat tot nu toe enigzins te doen is is de eye kohl. Toch zijn mijn ogen dan vaak net een tikkeltje gevoeliger. 1 zuchtje wind en mijn oog traant het half uur daarna of langer


----------



## MissHolland (Jun 3, 2013)

Hebben jullie al eens een oogpotlood van Bourjois geprobeerd? Khol en Countour heet hij volgens mij. Het is de enige oogpotlood waar ik echt goed tegen kan zonder mijn ogen gaan tranen. Hij blijft ook goed zitten bij mij. Aan het einde van de dag heb ik wel een beetje in mijn ooghoek zitten maar even met je vinger er langs en het is weg. Tegen de potloden van MAC kan ik helaas niet. Die doen pijn op mijn waterlijn (idd geen idee of het zo heet haha) Bourjois make-up is hypoallergeen.


----------



## Corally (Jun 3, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Hebben jullie al eens een oogpotlood van Bourjois geprobeerd? Khol en Countour heet hij volgens mij. Het is de enige oogpotlood waar ik echt goed tegen kan zonder mijn ogen gaan tranen. Hij blijft ook goed zitten bij mij. Aan het einde van de dag heb ik wel een beetje in mijn ooghoek zitten maar even met je vinger er langs en het is weg. Tegen de potloden van MAC kan ik helaas niet. Die doen pijn op mijn waterlijn (idd geen idee of het zo heet haha) Bourjois make-up is hypoallergeen.


 Alles wat niet een soort oogpotlood is als UD en MUFE werkt al helemaal niet haha. Ik heb nog wel een waterproof oogpotlood van bourjois en sephora op voorraad (en oa. UD Perversion) maar ik moet eerst ''even'' mijn huidige MUFE en UD opmaken voordat ik weer aan iets nieuws begin. Anders heb ik op een gegeven moment 20 zwarte oogpotloden in gebruik hahaha.


----------



## MACerette (Jun 4, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Hebben jullie al eens een oogpotlood van Bourjois geprobeerd? Khol en Countour heet hij volgens mij. Het is de enige oogpotlood waar ik echt goed tegen kan zonder mijn ogen gaan tranen. Hij blijft ook goed zitten bij mij. Aan het einde van de dag heb ik wel een beetje in mijn ooghoek zitten maar even met je vinger er langs en het is weg. Tegen de potloden van MAC kan ik helaas niet. Die doen pijn op mijn waterlijn (idd geen idee of het zo heet haha) Bourjois make-up is hypoallergeen.  		 		Alles wat niet een soort oogpotlood is als UD en MUFE werkt al helemaal niet haha. Ik heb nog wel een waterproof oogpotlood van bourjois en sephora op voorraad (en oa. UD Perversion) maar ik moet eerst ''even'' mijn huidige MUFE en UD opmaken voordat ik weer aan iets nieuws begin. Anders heb ik op een gegeven moment 20 zwarte oogpotloden in gebruik hahaha.


  	Respect voor jouw discipline, echt...


----------



## Gatton (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks voor de felicitaties, dames!! Ben ook superblij, ga denk ik ook uit Zwolle verhuizen, dat reizen is niet te doen in combinatie met huiswerk.  En blij af te zijn van mijn onderbetaalde werk dan... Vind vast wel iets beters in een andere stad.

	En die foto waar ik een beetje mannelijk lijk is ook zo bedoeld!! Hahaha, had van een vriend een meisje gemaakt, en dacht, waarom maak ik niet een kerel van mezelf?


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 4, 2013)

Ik ben de look zonder oogpotlood op mijn waterlijn eigenlijk wel gaan waarderen, nog makkelijker ook


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey Gatton van harte gefeliciteerd! En nou duimen voor Amsterdam! Die foto's laten in ieder geval wel zien dat je creatief bent. Ik vind je goed 'gelukt' als man!


----------



## MissHolland (Jun 4, 2013)

Haha Gatton ik dacht al. Lijkt helemaal niet op jou. Andere lippen, andere ogen.. had er daarom niet op gereageert. Maar knap gedaan! Doe het je niet na hihi.  Wisten jullie dat Ici mascaras in de aanbieding heeft? 40% korting en daarna nog 25%. Ik betaalde 15 euro voor Dior die normaal 34 is.


----------



## MACerette (Jun 4, 2013)

Ladyhawke, ben echt blij dat je een pm gestuurd hebt. Ik verwachtte eerlijk gezegd niet dat AAO online zou komen. Ik heb Royal Sunset blush, Razzledazzler, Sweet & Sour en Tart & Trendy besteld. Flamingo en Neon Orange had ik al en aangezien ik Betty Bright en Reel Sexy bijna niet draag denk ik dat ik Sushi Kiss kan skippen (al kom ik daar nog misschien op terug. Over de swatch vergelijkingen van de blushes op http://www.makeupstash.com/2013/05/mac-all-about-orange-in-singapore.html IF heb ik al en die ziet er op mijn huid ongeveer uit als Honey Jasmine op die foto. Ik denk dat ik HJ wel kan skippen als er een vergelijking met Fresh Honey is want dat is 1 van de weinige flops in mijn stash... Wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii toch nog wat besteld.

  	Vandaag ook Daydreaming, Love's Lure, Crimson Tryst en TPC BU gekregen van mijn cp. Woeiiiiiiiii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	ETA: Sushi Kiss en Razzledazzler zijn nu uitverkocht. Blij dat ik op tijd besteld heb, hoop ik althans... SK geskipped dus.


----------



## MACerette (Jun 4, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Wisten jullie dat Ici mascaras in de aanbieding heeft? 40% korting en daarna nog 25%. Ik betaalde 15 euro voor Dior die normaal 34 is.


  	Maar maar maar.... dan moet ik die ook hebben!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 4, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ladyhawke, ben echt blij dat je een pm gestuurd hebt. Ik verwachtte eerlijk gezegd niet dat AAO online zou komen. Ik heb Royal Sunset blush, Razzledazzler, Sweet & Sour en Tart & Trendy besteld. Flamingo en Neon Orange had ik al en aangezien ik Betty Bright en Reel Sexy bijna niet draag denk ik dat ik Sushi Kiss kan skippen (al kom ik daar nog misschien op terug. Over de swatch vergelijkingen van de blushes op http://www.makeupstash.com/2013/05/mac-all-about-orange-in-singapore.html IF heb ik al en die ziet er op mijn huid ongeveer uit als Honey Jasmine op die foto. Ik denk dat ik HJ wel kan skippen als er een vergelijking met Fresh Honey is want dat is 1 van de weinige flops in mijn stash... Wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii toch nog wat besteld.
> 
> Vandaag ook Daydreaming, Love's Lure, Crimson Tryst en TPC BU gekregen van mijn cp. Woeiiiiiiiii
> 
> ...


  	Klinkt als een goede haul! Wel grappig dat nu de email is verstuurd er ineens sneller dingen zijn uitverkocht. Ik ben trouwens heel benieuwd wat je van die oogschaduws van je cp gaat vinden.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jun 4, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ladyhawke, ben echt blij dat je een pm gestuurd hebt. Ik verwachtte eerlijk gezegd niet dat AAO online zou komen. Ik heb Royal Sunset blush, Razzledazzler, Sweet & Sour en Tart & Trendy besteld. Flamingo en Neon Orange had ik al en aangezien ik Betty Bright en Reel Sexy bijna niet draag denk ik dat ik Sushi Kiss kan skippen (al kom ik daar nog misschien op terug. Over de swatch vergelijkingen van de blushes op http://www.makeupstash.com/2013/05/mac-all-about-orange-in-singapore.html IF heb ik al en die ziet er op mijn huid ongeveer uit als Honey Jasmine op die foto. Ik denk dat ik HJ wel kan skippen als er een vergelijking met Fresh Honey is want dat is 1 van de weinige flops in mijn stash... Wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii toch nog wat besteld.
> 
> Vandaag ook Daydreaming, Love's Lure, Crimson Tryst en TPC BU gekregen van mijn cp. Woeiiiiiiiii
> 
> ...


	Graag gedaan! Het gaat nu wel hard met de lippies. Sushi kiss, Flamingo, Razzedazzler en Sweet and Sour uitverkocht. Komt inderdaad door die mail dan  Goeie haul!
	Ik heb uiteindelijk van AAO:
	Flamingo
  	Razzledazzler
  	Sushi Kiss
  	Immortal Flower
  	Honey Jasmin
  	Royal Sunset

  	Maar goed dat ik veel bijenkorf cadeaukaarten had anders had ik dit nooit kunnen betalen haha  Ik wil vaker jarig zijn


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jun 4, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Wisten jullie dat Ici mascaras in de aanbieding heeft? 40% korting en daarna nog 25%. Ik betaalde 15 euro voor Dior die normaal 34 is.


	Dus je kreeg uiteindelijk 65% korting op de mascara? Dan ga ik wel een kijkje nemen (en dat is wel makkelijk voor mij want ik werk bij de ici haha )


----------



## Corally (Jun 4, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Haha Gatton ik dacht al. Lijkt helemaal niet op jou. Andere lippen, andere ogen.. had er daarom niet op gereageert. Maar knap gedaan! Doe het je niet na hihi.  Wisten jullie dat Ici mascaras in de aanbieding heeft? 40% korting en daarna nog 25%. Ik betaalde 15 euro voor Dior die normaal 34 is.


  Wat apart dat je zoveel korting hebt want onderaan de folder (mascara-kant) staat dat de actie niet geldig is in combinatie met andere kortingsacties (de 25% dus). Wel fijn dat je hem voor zo weinig hebt kunnen scoren!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 4, 2013)

Corally said:


> Wat apart dat je zoveel korting hebt want onderaan de folder (mascara-kant) staat dat de actie niet geldig is in combinatie met andere kortingsacties (de 25% dus). Wel fijn dat je hem voor zo weinig hebt kunnen scoren!


  	Het schijnt een fout in het systeem te zijn, maar het kan goed dat dat al opgelost is.


----------



## Corally (Jun 4, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Wat apart dat je zoveel korting hebt want onderaan de folder (mascara-kant) staat dat de actie niet geldig is in combinatie met andere kortingsacties (de 25% dus). Wel fijn dat je hem voor zo weinig hebt kunnen scoren!
> ...


 Ah jammer  Naja, ik heb toch nog amper iets op m'n rekening staan lol.


----------



## MACerette (Jun 4, 2013)

Fout of geen fout, ik heb snel ff mijn oude vertrouwde Diorshow Black out besteld voor 14,18. *high five MissHolland.

  	Lang leve Specktra


----------



## MissHolland (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh haha lang leve de fout!! Fijn dat je je mascara hebt gekocht MACarette, scheel weer een MAC oogschaduw
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ben ik de enige die altijd zo denkt?) Ik zit te denken of ik nu meteen een BU moet kopen of dat ik morgen nog even afwacht.. Morgen hebben ze de fout misschien opgelost  Ik heb deze alleen nog nooit gehad. Iemand ervaring met deze: http://www.iciparisxl.nl/nl_NL/Merk...PECTACULAIR-VOLLE-EN-GEKRULDE-WIMPERS/p614513 Hij heeft wel hele goeie revieuws op makeupalley.


----------



## MACerette (Jun 4, 2013)

Nee, helaas. Ik heb wel Dior Show en Dior Show Black out al meerdere keren gehad. Ik vind ze fijn, alleen ze lopen zo snel terug. Na 2 maanden gaan ze bij mij bergafwaarts (klonteren ed).


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 4, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Oh haha lang leve de fout!! Fijn dat je je mascara hebt gekocht MACarette, scheel weer een MAC oogschaduw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Ik heb alleen de gewone Iconic gehad en die vond ik heel fijn. Ik hou van die borstels die je wimpers zo goed scheiden en ik vind de formule van high end mascara's vaak fijner dan van drugstore mascara's.


----------



## MissHolland (Jun 4, 2013)

Heb een BU gekocht! Hopen dat hij echt zo goed is anders heb ik 2 van die krengen hihi. Heb nu Colossal, die gele. Bevalt me ook goed alleen is die borstel maat jumbo.. en dat vind ik niet zo fijn.


----------



## MACerette (Jun 4, 2013)

Ik ga nu weer klinken als een plaat die blijft hangen, maar ik kan de gangbare drogisterijmerken mascara niet verdragen. *enter vioolspelende emoticon.


----------



## Liz2012 (Jun 4, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ladyhawke, Liz of iemand anders die al AAO goodies heeft.. is Royal Sunset echt roze? (+ swatches?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Zoals Ladyhawke al zei zit er wel een vleugje perzik in Royal Sunset, maar ie leunt toch wel echt veel meer naar de rozere kant. Ik kan morgen swatches posten als ik terug meer licht heb om foto's te maken als je wil


----------



## Liz2012 (Jun 4, 2013)

Gatton said:


>


  	Gefeliciteerd met je toelating Gatton!


----------



## MissHolland (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh balen zeg! Ik heb een keer eerder een duurdere mascara gehad. Lancome Doll Eyes. Dat is ook een ramp.. zit parfum in! Zo zonde.. heb hem maar 2x gebruikt. Denk dat ik hem maar aan me zusje ga geven. Heb ook 2 testers gehad van de normale mascara van Lancome, Hypnose volgens mij. En die was ook super fijn! Maar nu lees ik op internet dat er heel veel niet tegen kunnen vanwege parfum. Maar dat zat in die kleine testers niet. Dus ik durfde het niet aan. 

  	Eerst had ik altijd deze:



  	Hier deed ik een laagje van omdat deze de wimpers mooi separeert. En dan deze erover voor meer kleur en lengte:



  	Werkt perfect voor mij! Maar sinds een tijdje alleen de colossal. Omdat ik eindelijk wat meer handigheid met die mascara heb gekregen. Dus ben benieuwd naar Dior! Morgen komt ie aan


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jun 4, 2013)

Bedankt voor de tip! Ik heb al heel wat dure mascara's geprobeerd, mijn favo is Chanel inimitable intense. Ik heb nu een mascara van Essence en die vind ik net zo goed en kost maar 2.80


----------



## Corally (Jun 4, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Ladyhawke, Liz of iemand anders die al AAO goodies heeft.. is Royal Sunset echt roze? (+ swatches?  ) Ik lees telkens in het AAO topic dat RS heel roze is en nu twijfel ik dus of ik niet beter voor Honey Jasmin kan gaan.
> ...


 Haha ik heb vanmiddag al doorgegeven dat ik nu Honey Jasmine wil ipv Royal Sunset, ik denk dat ik het maar hierbij laat anders blijf ik mijn lijst veranderen voordat mijn cp'er naar de winkel gaat. :lol:  Maar echt craaap, RiRi Hearts is vertraagd in Amerika.  Ik hoop dat het niet teveel vertraging is zodat m'n cp'er ze alsnog kan bestellen maar dat zal wel niet.. N&M moet ook nog steeds in de winkels uitkomen na 2 maanden vertraging.


----------



## Corally (Jun 4, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Bedankt voor de tip! Ik heb al heel wat dure mascara's geprobeerd, mijn favo is Chanel inimitable intense. Ik heb nu een mascara van Essence en die vind ik net zo goed en kost maar 2.80


 Het moet haast wel de essence i love extreme crazy volume mascara zijn.  Ik wil die wel proberen na alle raves op internet.


----------



## Liz2012 (Jun 4, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ladyhawke, ben echt blij dat je een pm gestuurd hebt. Ik verwachtte eerlijk gezegd niet dat AAO online zou komen. Ik heb Royal Sunset blush, Razzledazzler, Sweet & Sour en Tart & Trendy besteld. Flamingo en Neon Orange had ik al en aangezien ik Betty Bright en Reel Sexy bijna niet draag denk ik dat ik Sushi Kiss kan skippen (al kom ik daar nog misschien op terug. Over de swatch vergelijkingen van de blushes op http://www.makeupstash.com/2013/05/mac-all-about-orange-in-singapore.html IF heb ik al en die ziet er op mijn huid ongeveer uit als Honey Jasmine op die foto. Ik denk dat ik HJ wel kan skippen als er een vergelijking met Fresh Honey is want dat is 1 van de weinige flops in mijn stash... Wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii toch nog wat besteld.
> 
> Vandaag ook Daydreaming, Love's Lure, Crimson Tryst en TPC BU gekregen van mijn cp. Woeiiiiiiiii
> 
> ...


  	Leuk dat je toch nog wat van AAO hebt kunnen bestellen MACerette! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 En veel plezier met je nieuwe spullen  Toen ik AAO online zag komen had ik ook bijna nog wat dingen bijbesteld (Razzledazzler en Sweet & Sour), maar heb me toch maar ingehouden. Ben fier op mezelf


----------



## MACerette (Jun 4, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ladyhawke, ben echt blij dat je een pm gestuurd hebt. Ik verwachtte eerlijk gezegd niet dat AAO online zou komen. Ik heb Royal Sunset blush, Razzledazzler, Sweet & Sour en Tart & Trendy besteld. Flamingo en Neon Orange had ik al en aangezien ik Betty Bright en Reel Sexy bijna niet draag denk ik dat ik Sushi Kiss kan skippen (al kom ik daar nog misschien op terug. Over de swatch vergelijkingen van de blushes op http://www.makeupstash.com/2013/05/mac-all-about-orange-in-singapore.html IF heb ik al en die ziet er op mijn huid ongeveer uit als Honey Jasmine op die foto. Ik denk dat ik HJ wel kan skippen als er een vergelijking met Fresh Honey is want dat is 1 van de weinige flops in mijn stash... Wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii toch nog wat besteld.
> 
> Vandaag ook Daydreaming, Love's Lure, Crimson Tryst en TPC BU gekregen van mijn cp. Woeiiiiiiiii
> 
> ...


  	Dank je wel. En terecht ben je fier op jezelf!!!


----------



## Liz2012 (Jun 4, 2013)

Corally said:


> Maar echt craaap, RiRi Hearts is vertraagd in Amerika.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Ah ok  Honey Jasmine is trouwens ook supermooi, en een betere keuze voor jou als je rozige blushes liever wilt vermijden denk ik. 

  	En ik lees het ook net van RiRi, dat beloofd voor België en Nederland


----------



## MACerette (Jun 4, 2013)

Corally said:


> Maar echt craaap, RiRi Hearts is vertraagd in Amerika.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	HJ is ook uitverkocht. Ik heb nu geen keus meer, maar dat is niet erg, denk ik. Ben benieuws wanneer RiRi zomer dan wel uitkomt?


----------



## Liz2012 (Jun 4, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Dank je wel. En terecht ben je fier op jezelf!!!


  	Dank je! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ik hoop alleen dat ik geen spijt ga krijgen .. Heb op Temptalia gelezen dat Shy Girl vergelijkbaar is met Sweet & Sour, en aangezien ik deze zaterdag in Duitsland mn 30 lege verpakkingen eindelijk kan B2M'en denk ik dat ik dan onder andere voor Shy Girl ga.


----------



## Corally (Jun 4, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Haha ik heb vanmiddag al doorgegeven dat ik nu Honey Jasmine wil ipv Royal Sunset, ik denk dat ik het maar hierbij laat anders blijf ik mijn lijst veranderen voordat mijn cp'er naar de winkel gaat. :lol:    Maar echt craaap, RiRi Hearts is vertraagd in Amerika.   Ik hoop dat het niet teveel vertraging is zodat m'n cp'er ze alsnog kan bestellen maar dat zal wel niet.. N
> ...


  N&M kwam bij ons wel op de gewone release datum uit dus misschien dat hetzelfde gebeurt met RiRi Hearts. Maar bij ons komt RRH nu volgende week donderdag uit en de eerdere datum was gisteren dus misschien is dit bij ons wel de vertraging? Wel balen hoor want ik heb die donderdag gewoon les dus ik denk niet dat ik ze te pakken krijg. :/ Anders kan mijn cp'er misschien eerst mijn AAO goodies sturen en dat ik nog wat extra dingen vraag als het tijd is voor RRH.. naja ik zie wel.


----------



## Corally (Jun 4, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> MACerette said:
> 
> 
> > Dank je wel. En terecht ben je fier op jezelf!!!
> ...


 Ik ben nu juist bezig om mijn Shy Girl op te maken.  Ik heb zelf het idee dat S&S net wat lichter is dan SG en sowieso is S&S wat dekkender en zonder shimmer.


----------



## Liz2012 (Jun 4, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ik ben nu juist bezig om mijn Shy Girl op te maken.  Ik heb zelf het idee dat S&S net wat lichter is dan SG en sowieso is S&S wat dekkender en zonder shimmer.


  	Heb net de twee swatches van Temptalia naast mekaar bekeken, en ik zie wat je bedoelt. Hoe mooi ik S&S ook vind, ik begin nu toch te denken dat Shy Girl een veiligere keuze voor mij is.


----------



## Corally (Jun 4, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Ik ben nu juist bezig om mijn Shy Girl op te maken.  Ik heb zelf het idee dat S
> ...


 Shy Girl is al aan de lichte kant voor mij dus ik ga niet eens aan S&S beginnen, hoe mooi hij ook is.


----------



## MACerette (Jun 4, 2013)

Dan hoop ik dat ik S & S mooi vind. Shy Girl heb ik maar ik vind hem net niet. Ik zit erover te denken om hem te verkopen.


----------



## MACerette (Jun 4, 2013)

Wat ik trouwens wel wazig vind is dat ik tot nu toe 2x aan verschillende UK leden iets verkocht heb. Lid 1 dik tevreden met de rich liquid foundation van Illamasqua die ik voor 5 euro heb doorverkocht met maar 2 of 3x gebruik op de klok. Tevreden en zou me een goede rating geven. Ik haar meteen ook goede rating gegeven, nooit meer iets van gehoord.  Nu de tweede, twee weken geleden een MES opgestuurd en inmiddels al 2x een pm gestuurd met de vraag of ze hem al ontvangen heeft: 0,0 respons. Zo lomp he... Iemand uit Hong Kong heb ik precies een week geleden 2 l/s verkocht en vandaag al een pm gehad dat ze het binnen had. Dan moet UK het zeker al lang binnen hebben. Meteen elkaar rating gegeven. Pfff, anyways rant over.... Sorry, moest het ff kwijt.


----------



## Corally (Jun 4, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Dan hoop ik dat ik S & S mooi vind. Shy Girl heb ik maar ik vind hem net niet. Ik zit erover te denken om hem te verkopen.


 Ik heb precies hetzelfde met Shy Girl, maar hij is al voor zo'n 2/3 op. Hij zit nu samen met Fanfare in een toilettasje omdat ik ze zo snel mogelijk wil opmaken.


----------



## Corally (Jun 4, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Wat ik trouwens wel wazig vind is dat ik tot nu toe 2x aan verschillende UK leden iets verkocht heb. Lid 1 dik tevreden met de rich liquid foundation van Illamasqua die ik voor 5 euro heb doorverkocht met maar 2 of 3x gebruik op de klok. Tevreden en zou me een goede rating geven. Ik haar meteen ook goede rating gegeven, nooit meer iets van gehoord.  Nu de tweede, twee weken geleden een MES opgestuurd en inmiddels al 2x een pm gestuurd met de vraag of ze hem al ontvangen heeft: 0,0 respons. Zo lomp he... Iemand uit Hong Kong heb ik precies een week geleden 2 l/s verkocht en vandaag al een pm gehad dat ze het binnen had. Dan moet UK het zeker al lang binnen hebben. Meteen elkaar rating gegeven. Pfff, anyways rant over.... Sorry, moest het ff kwijt.


  Hoeveel moeite is het nou om een berichtje te sturen of een rating te geven. :/


----------



## MACerette (Jun 4, 2013)

Corally said:


> MACerette said:
> 
> 
> > Wat ik trouwens wel wazig vind is dat ik tot nu toe 2x aan verschillende UK leden iets verkocht heb. Lid 1 dik tevreden met de rich liquid foundation van Illamasqua die ik voor 5 euro heb doorverkocht met maar 2 of 3x gebruik op de klok. Tevreden en zou me een goede rating geven. Ik haar meteen ook goede rating gegeven, nooit meer iets van gehoord.  Nu de tweede, twee weken geleden een MES opgestuurd en inmiddels al 2x een pm gestuurd met de vraag of ze hem al ontvangen heeft: 0,0 respons. Zo lomp he... Iemand uit Hong Kong heb ik precies een week geleden 2 l/s verkocht en vandaag al een pm gehad dat ze het binnen had. Dan moet UK het zeker al lang binnen hebben. Meteen elkaar rating gegeven. Pfff, anyways rant over.... Sorry, moest het ff kwijt.
> ...


  I know...echt zo lomp. Wam bam thank you mam en een dikke  voor mij. 1 minuutje werk en het levert henzelf ook nog iets op. Anyways, ik moest er even over :barf:


----------



## MACerette (Jun 4, 2013)

Ik blijf me trouwens verwonderen over jouw discipline. Als ik iets net niet vind ligt het 1. Stof te vangen of 2. In de vuilnis. Fanfare vind ik gek genoeg wel een topper. Een van de weinige geciviliseerde kleurtjes die ik wel kan waarderen op mezelf. Bij tijd en wijle dan...


----------



## MissHolland (Jun 4, 2013)

Haha MACarette! Dat is eruit! En idd kleine moeite om even een berichtje te sturen/en een raiting te doen. Heel vervelend om niets van ze te horen..

  	En idd hier ook hoor. Als iets mij niet helemaal bevalt of ik een mooiere kleur van iets heb dan ligt die andere te verstoffen haha.

  	Pff die nieuwe creme blushers van Dior zijn mooi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ik wil Bikini maar ik mag niet kopen *gaat braaf zijn*


----------



## Liz2012 (Jun 4, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Pfff, anyways rant over.... Sorry, moest het ff kwijt.


  	Hier zou ik me ook enorm aan ergeren. Iemand een goede rating geven of op zn minst de persoon laten weten dat de producten goed zijn aangekomen is nu toch echt geen werk ..


----------



## Corally (Jun 4, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ik blijf me trouwens verwonderen over jouw discipline. Als ik iets net niet vind ligt het 1. Stof te vangen of 2. In de vuilnis. Fanfare vind ik gek genoeg wel een topper. Een van de weinige geciviliseerde kleurtjes die ik wel kan waarderen op mezelf. Bij tijd en wijle dan...


  Het heeft een paar jaar geduurd hoor voordat ik mijn verstand terug kreeg. :lol: Maar ik vind ze allebei wel mooi eigenlijk (doh anders waren ze niet zo ver op) maar ik ben de kleuren gewoon zat. :meh:


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 4, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Pfff, anyways rant over.... Sorry, moest het ff kwijt.


  	Dat is wel raar. Het kan wel dat die 2e persoon in de UK het nog niet heeft. Ik heb ook een keer 3 weken (en volgens mij nog 2-3 dagen) moeten wachten op een pakje uit de UK. Ik ontvang ook weleens dingen binnen een week echt heel raar. Maar ze kan in elk geval een berichtje sturen als ze het dan nog niet heeft. Heb je die 1e persoon ook vaker een berichtje gestuurd? Misschien nog eens proberen. Trouwens ik vroeg me af hoe jij die foundation hebt opgestuurd. Die zijn toch te dik om door de brievenbus te kunnen? Als het in een pakje moet is het meteen zo duur, dus ik hoopte dat je iets wist wat goedkoper is.


----------



## MACerette (Jun 5, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> MACerette said:
> 
> 
> > Dan hoop ik dat ik S
> ...


  Toevallig krijg ik net eindelijk respons. Hopelijk is ze nog bereid me te raten want ze is tevreden. Die eerste heeft me laten weten erg blij te zijn en zei zelf dat ze me zou raten. Ik haar dus meteen positieve rating gegeven. Na een paar dagen een pm gestuurd om te vragen of ze er nog aan gedacht had me te raten. Nooit meer een reactie op gekregen....  De rich liquid foundation van Illamasqua is redelijk plat en zit in een plastic fles. Dat ging net met een bubbelenvelop. Zoiets als de glazen flessen van MAC zal waarschijnlijk niet lukken denk ik...je kunt het altijd proberen bij het postkantoor. Als het daar door de proefsleuf past, telt het als brievenbuspost en ben je stukken goedkoper uit. Compact foundations zoals studio fix of full coverage zouden wel moeten lukken.


----------



## MACerette (Jun 5, 2013)

Ik ben trouwens oprecht blij dat mijn l/s nu wel tlc krijgen. Pink popcorn was het laatste item op de wishlist van de specktrette waar ik hem aan verkocht heb. Zij gelukkig en ik blij voor haar en mezelf want hier had hij echt geen aandacht meer gekregen. Nu alleen GND nog en dan ben ik de 3 l/s kwijt die niet uitnodigden tot lachen, praten of welke andere activiteit dan ook waarbij je tanden te zien zijn. Heeft iemand van jullie Raspberry Swirl? Die vind ik wel ok. Net te doen zonder echte snottanden... Dat zal wel nooit zo'n stompje worden als PaPa, PiPi, Ablaze en nog een paar intens geliefde l/s. Fijn he, dat willekeurige gebrabbel...


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Jun 5, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Pfff, anyways rant over.... Sorry, moest het ff kwijt.








Das vervelend. En op zich is dit natuurlijk een kleine moeite om te doen. Maar is die persoon al heel lang lid van specktra? Ik bedoel in het begin snapte ik ook niet meteen wat ik moest doen. Ik had van een cp'er uit America een goede rating gehad, en heb haar hiervoor middels PM bedankt. Omdat ik zelf niet wist wat ik als link in moest vullen. Maar achteraf had dat te maken met het feit dat ik nog niet in de clearance bin kon. En daarom had ik dus ook nog geen link aangemaakt.
  	Als dit niet het geval is dan is het natuurlijk onzin. Maar misschien is dat aan de hand?


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Jun 5, 2013)

Corally said:


> Shy Girl is al aan de lichte kant voor mij dus ik ga niet eens aan S&S beginnen, hoe mooi hij ook is.


  	Dat ben ik met MACerette eens! Ik heb echt meer moeite met het onder controle houden van mijn verslaving 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Daar ben jij echt een stukje beter in. Maar heb je dan geen moeite met het kijken van blogs of youtube video's waarin ze continu vertellen dat alles alleenmaar geweldig is? Ik ben daarom veel meer zelf in winkels gaan testen en kwam er toen gelukkig achter dat niet alles mij staat en dat scheelt weer in de portomonix. LOL


----------



## MACerette (Jun 5, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Pfff, anyways rant over.... Sorry, moest het ff kwijt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Ja ik checkte net ff. Zij heeft mijn sales thread gezien dus ze kan in de clearance bin maar ze zit pas sinds half april dit jaar op Specktra. Ik zag haar ook staan bij een cp van mij die haar een rating heeft gegeven, maar van betreffende specktrette heeft zij ook geen rating teruggekregen. Desalniettemin is een pm terugsturen met de melding dat het heelhuids aangekomen is een minuutje werk. Raten is natuurlijk geen verplichting, maar wel fijn om aan te geven of je een betrouwbare koper / verkoper bent en zo een reputatie kunt opbouwen. Als iets niet heelhuids aankomt kun je het ook even laten weten. Dan kan er misschien nog iets aan gedaan worden. Zo niet, weet de verkoopster iig dat zij de volgende keer de spullen op een andere manier moet verpakken (ik spreek uit ervaring). In de PM verontschuldigde ze zich en zei dat ze het superdruk had en elders nodig was geweest, maar ik heb haar meerdere keren online gezien en nogmaals, een pm is 1 minuutje werk. Ik laat ook altijd weten wanneer ik iets ontvangen heb + meteen raten.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Jun 5, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ja ik checkte net ff. Zij heeft mijn sales thread gezien dus ze kan in de clearance bin maar ze zit pas sinds half april dit jaar op Specktra. Ik zag haar ook staan bij een cp van mij die haar een rating heeft gegeven, maar van betreffende specktrette heeft zij ook geen rating teruggekregen. Desalniettemin is een pm terugsturen met de melding dat het heelhuids aangekomen is een minuutje werk. Raten is natuurlijk geen verplichting, maar wel fijn om aan te geven of je een betrouwbare koper / verkoper bent en zo een reputatie kunt opbouwen. Als iets niet heelhuids aankomt kun je het ook even laten weten. Dan kan er misschien nog iets aan gedaan worden. Zo niet, weet de verkoopster iig dat zij de volgende keer de spullen op een andere manier moet verpakken (ik spreek uit ervaring). In de PM verontschuldigde ze zich en zei dat ze het superdruk had en elders nodig was geweest, maar ik heb haar meerdere keren online gezien en nogmaals, een pm is 1 minuutje werk. Ik laat ook altijd weten wanneer ik iets ontvangen heb + meteen raten.


  	Ik kan je niet anders dan je gelijk geven! Kleine moeite groot plezier...En ja dat je geen pm kreeg met of ze de spullen had ontvangen hoort gewoon niet! Zelf Rate ik ook altijd en ik snap niet waarom ze dit dan nog niet gedaan heeft. Naast het feit (van reputatie opbouwen) dat het ook gewoon een vorm van beleefdheid is. Ik hoop dat je volgende ratings/cp's beter gaan!


----------



## MACerette (Jun 5, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ja ik checkte net ff. Zij heeft mijn sales thread gezien dus ze kan in de clearance bin maar ze zit pas sinds half april dit jaar op Specktra. Ik zag haar ook staan bij een cp van mij die haar een rating heeft gegeven, maar van betreffende specktrette heeft zij ook geen rating teruggekregen. Desalniettemin is een pm terugsturen met de melding dat het heelhuids aangekomen is een minuutje werk. Raten is natuurlijk geen verplichting, maar wel fijn om aan te geven of je een betrouwbare koper / verkoper bent en zo een reputatie kunt opbouwen. Als iets niet heelhuids aankomt kun je het ook even laten weten. Dan kan er misschien nog iets aan gedaan worden. Zo niet, weet de verkoopster iig dat zij de volgende keer de spullen op een andere manier moet verpakken (ik spreek uit ervaring). In de PM verontschuldigde ze zich en zei dat ze het superdruk had en elders nodig was geweest, maar ik heb haar meerdere keren online gezien en nogmaals, een pm is 1 minuutje werk. Ik laat ook altijd weten wanneer ik iets ontvangen heb + meteen raten.
> Ik kan je niet anders dan je gelijk geven! Kleine moeite groot plezier...En ja dat je geen pm kreeg met of ze de spullen had ontvangen hoort gewoon niet! Zelf Rate ik ook altijd en ik snap niet waarom ze dit dan nog niet gedaan heeft. Naast het feit (van reputatie opbouwen) dat het ook gewoon een vorm van beleefdheid is. Ik hoop dat je volgende ratings/cp's beter gaan!


  	Thanks


----------



## MissHolland (Jun 5, 2013)

MACerette, we hebben gister geluk gehad! Die 25% gaat er nu niet meer af


----------



## Corally (Jun 5, 2013)

allthingsmakeup said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Shy Girl is al aan de lichte kant voor mij dus ik ga niet eens aan S
> ...


 Het heeft een hele lange tijd geduurd voordat ik maar iets van controle had hoor, ik was echt helemaal doorgeslagen en pas sinds begin dit jaar ben ik zo streng voor mezelf. Ik koop alsnog redelijk wat hoor maar wel veel minder dan eerst. Ik heb nu sowieso veel minder geld te besteden dan eerst dus ik koop nu alleen de must haves ipv alles wat leuk vind/dingen die ik misschien af en toe zou gebruiken. En als iets teveel lijkt op iets wat ik al heb dan skip ik die, al was dat wel heel moeilijk met bijv. Ablaze lippie. Het is gewoon zo dat ik nu een kast vol met make-up die ik in een paar jaar heb gekocht (vooral door blogs en youtube idd) en nooit heb gebruikt en waar ik nu vanaf wil, ik wil dit gewoon niet meer. Het heeft ook heel lang geduurd voordat ik wist wat mij echt stond, eerst kocht ik ook gewoon alles wat er mooi uit was maar ik ben nu een stuk strenger met m'n aankopen. Sowieso koop ik tegenwoordig bijna alleen maar MAC en Inglot (eerst ook heel veel drogisterij merken) en dat scheelt me vreemd genoeg veel geld.


----------



## MissHolland (Jun 5, 2013)

Gelijk heb je hoor Corally, vooral als je al zoveel hebt. Tenzij je natuurlijk veel geld te besteden hebt en het niet zoveel uit maakt. Ik heb het met nagellak gehad. Was echt verslaaft. Had ruim over de 100 lakjes. Toen zag ik ineens het licht en dacht ik waar ben ik mee bezig? Haha. Nu heb ik heel veel weg gegeven en alleen nog de lakjes die graag gebruik. Heb nu al heel lang geen nagellak gebruikt omdat mijn nagels zo slecht zijn geworden van al dat lak. Baal verschrikkelijk. Het bladert, ze zijn slap, komen snel van die 'puntjes' aan waar ik me vreselijk aan irriteer *meteen vijlen* En toen ben ik aan de make-up verslaving begonnen haha. Maar mijn stash is nog niet zo groot. Heb 1 lade vol. Dus het valt nog mee


----------



## Corally (Jun 5, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Gelijk heb je hoor Corally, vooral als je al zoveel hebt. Tenzij je natuurlijk veel geld te besteden hebt en het niet zoveel uit maakt. Ik heb het met nagellak gehad. Was echt verslaaft. Had ruim over de 100 lakjes. Toen zag ik ineens het licht en dacht ik waar ben ik mee bezig? Haha. Nu heb ik heel veel weg gegeven en alleen nog de lakjes die graag gebruik. Heb nu al heel lang geen nagellak gebruikt omdat mijn nagels zo slecht zijn geworden van al dat lak. Baal verschrikkelijk. Het bladert, ze zijn slap, komen snel van die 'puntjes' aan waar ik me vreselijk aan irriteer *meteen vijlen* En toen ben ik aan de make-up verslaving begonnen haha. Maar mijn stash is nog niet zo groot. Heb 1 lade vol. Dus het valt nog mee


 Ik had ruim 700 lakjes voordat ik dat had met nagellak :| Ik heb nu een deel weggegooid, een deel weggegeven, en deel apart gezet voor snel opmaken en een deel apart gezet voor verkoop en nu koop ik af en toe wat lakjes maar niet zoveel als eerst. Ik beperk me nu gewoon tot een paar merken en dat werkt wel oke. Ik denk dat ik nu nog zo'n 300 lakjes in m'n stash heb? (dus min de lakjes die ik apart gezet heb). Ik sloeg gewoon telkens door, nagellak, parfum, lichaamsverzorging, make-up.. elke keer wat anders. Echt niet gezond en zonde van het geld. Gelukkig is het niet meer zo erg.


----------



## MissHolland (Jun 5, 2013)

Dan valt mijn stash nog wel mee hihi. Wat zijn je favo lakjes? Ik vind vooral OPI en Zoya erg fijn. Heb vorige week Zoya Mickey gekocht maar vind Yana en Amy ook wel leuk. Ga Micky morgen of overmorgen uitproberen.


----------



## Corally (Jun 5, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Dan valt mijn stash nog wel mee hihi. Wat zijn je favo lakjes? Ik vind vooral OPI en Zoya erg fijn. Heb vorige week Zoya Mickey gekocht maar vind Yana en Amy ook wel leuk. Ga Micky morgen of overmorgen uitproberen.


 De jouwe valt hartstikke mee!  Ik vind zoveel merken fijn maar ik denk dat Catrice en China Glaze wel mijn favorieten zijn. Maar de meeste nagellak blijft bij mij wel voor zo'n 1,5 tot 2 weken zitten dus ik ben gauw tevreden haha, tenzij de dekking heel slecht is of het moeilijk te lakken is.:lol:


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 6, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Gelijk heb je hoor Corally, vooral als je al zoveel hebt. Tenzij je natuurlijk veel geld te besteden hebt en het niet zoveel uit maakt. Ik heb het met nagellak gehad. Was echt verslaaft. Had ruim over de 100 lakjes. Toen zag ik ineens het licht en dacht ik waar ben ik mee bezig? Haha. Nu heb ik heel veel weg gegeven en alleen nog de lakjes die graag gebruik. Heb nu al heel lang geen nagellak gebruikt omdat mijn nagels zo slecht zijn geworden van al dat lak. Baal verschrikkelijk. Het bladert, ze zijn slap, komen snel van die 'puntjes' aan waar ik me vreselijk aan irriteer *meteen vijlen* En toen ben ik aan de make-up verslaving begonnen haha. Maar mijn stash is nog niet zo groot. Heb 1 lade vol. Dus het valt nog mee


  	Ik merk juist dat mijn nagels slechter worden als ik geen nagellak draag. Ik heb het idee dat een paar laagjes nagellak veel schade opvangt en het laat je nagels dikker lijken door de extra laagjes en dus sterker. Ik gebruik wel altijd de trind nail repair als basislak. Ik gebruik geen speciale basislak tegen verkleuring, maar volgens mij maakt dat bij mij ook niet zo'n verschil.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jun 6, 2013)

Wow 700 lakjes . Volgens mij heb ik maar 2 nagellakjes, simpel omdat ik mijn nagels nooit lak omdat ik helaas nagels bijt en ik kan er maar niet van af komen. Mijn nagels zijn niet zo heel kort hoor, maar ik vind gelakte nagels alleen mooi bij lange nagels. Vind het wel 'rustgevend' om te doen soms, zo heel precies lakken. Ik heb 15 MAC lipsticks en 13 MAC blushes en iedereen zegt dat ik al verslaafd ben. Nou moet ik zeggen dat ik dat allemaal het laatste half jaar heb gekocht zowat, ben pas sinds een half jaar into make up.


----------



## MACerette (Jun 6, 2013)

700... Say what? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ik moet de mijne eens tellen maar ik schat ergens tussen de 50 en 75. Ik heb zo van die vlagen en dan koop ik ineens veel nagellak, maar mijn nagels splijten nogal snel. Vandaar dat ik in periodes wel lak en vervolgens mijn nagels ontzie. Trind vind ik ook heel goed, maar helaas vergeet ik in periodes het consequent te gebruiken. 

  	Gerelateerde vraag: ik heb begrepen dat nagellak niet meer zo maar via de post verstuurd kan worden (internationaal). Hoe zit het dan met Transdesign etc? Daar heb ik in het verleden wel een paar keer besteld (9x China Glaze per keer).


----------



## Corally (Jun 6, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Het heeft een hele lange tijd geduurd voordat ik maar iets van controle had hoor, ik was echt helemaal doorgeslagen en pas sinds begin dit jaar ben ik zo streng voor mezelf. Ik koop alsnog redelijk wat hoor maar wel veel minder dan eerst. Ik heb nu sowieso veel minder geld te besteden dan eerst dus ik koop nu alleen de must haves ipv alles wat leuk vind/dingen die ik misschien af en toe zou gebruiken. En als iets teveel lijkt op iets wat ik al heb dan skip ik die, al was dat wel heel moeilijk met bijv. Ablaze lippie. Het is gewoon zo dat ik nu een kast vol met make-up die ik in een paar jaar heb gekocht (vooral door blogs en youtube idd) en nooit heb gebruikt en waar ik nu vanaf wil, ik wil dit gewoon niet meer. Het heeft ook heel lang geduurd voordat ik wist wat mij echt stond, eerst kocht ik ook gewoon alles wat er mooi uit was maar ik ben nu een stuk strenger met m'n aankopen. Sowieso koop ik tegenwoordig bijna alleen maar MAC en Inglot (eerst ook heel veel drogisterij merken) en dat scheelt me vreemd genoeg veel geld.
> ...


  Ja precies, ik beperk me nu met alles tot een paar merken en dat werkt echt goed.  Mijn nagels zjjn ook veel sterker met nagellak, als ik geen nagellak gebruik worden ze ook niet lang.. dan breken ze gelijk af haha.


----------



## Corally (Jun 6, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Wow 700 lakjes . Volgens mij heb ik maar 2 nagellakjes, simpel omdat ik mijn nagels nooit lak omdat ik helaas nagels bijt en ik kan er maar niet van af komen. Mijn nagels zijn niet zo heel kort hoor, maar ik vind gelakte nagels alleen mooi bij lange nagels. Vind het wel 'rustgevend' om te doen soms, zo heel precies lakken. Ik heb 15 MAC lipsticks en 13 MAC blushes en iedereen zegt dat ik al verslaafd ben. Nou moet ik zeggen dat ik dat allemaal het laatste half jaar heb gekocht zowat, ben pas sinds een half jaar into make up.


 Dat is idd al aardig wat hoor voor een halfjaar. 


MACerette said:


> 700... Say what?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ik zat al tegen de 800 aan toen ik begon met destashen haha. Gelukkig zijn er in het nagellak topic mensen die nog meer hebben x'D Ik heb zelf nog nooit besteld via Transdesign, ik koop/kocht via eBay maar nu de verzendkosten zo omhoog zijn gegaan bestel ik eerder op Enchantra... maar ik heb dit jaar nog meerdere keren nagellak gekocht en ik heb er geen problemen mee gehad.


----------



## MACerette (Jun 6, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Corally* 



*Ik zat al tegen de 800 aan toen ik begon met destashen haha.* Gelukkig zijn er in het nagellak topic mensen die nog meer hebben x'D Ik heb zelf nog nooit besteld via Transdesign, ik koop/kocht via eBay maar nu de verzendkosten zo omhoog zijn gegaan bestel ik eerder op Enchantra... maar ik heb dit jaar nog meerdere keren nagellak gekocht en ik heb er geen problemen mee gehad.


----------



## MissHolland (Jun 6, 2013)

MACarette, ik zou niet weten hoe dat met de post zit. Ik heb nog niet zo lang terug nog 2 ChG lakjes van Ebay gekocht.

  	Mijn nagels zijn idd sterker met nagellak op. Het is toch een extra laagje. Maar mijn nagels zijn door het nagel lakken wel dunner geworden en splijten snel. Dat had ik eerst nooit. Gebruik ook Trind spul maar dat werkt niet bij mij, tenminste ik zie geen verbetering en gebruik het iig al langer dan 3 maand. Ik heb de nagel verharder, nagel balsem en de nagelriem balsem. 

  	Jeeee mijn Dior mascara is aangekomen! Super blij mee. Het borsteltje moet wel even wennen want ik heb nog nooit een gebogen een gehad. Maar hij werkt verder fijn. Wimpers worden dikker en langer en zijn ook meer gekruld dan met de Colossal of andere drogisterij mascara die ik geprobeerd heb. Blij dat ik meteen een BU heb gekocht! Mijn zusje is niet zo slim geweest. Had haar nog verteld dat er meerdere kleuren zijn.. heeft ze niet opgelet. Zij ontvangt morgen de blauwe


----------



## Corally (Jun 6, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> MACarette, ik zou niet weten hoe dat met de post zit. Ik heb nog niet zo lang terug nog 2 ChG lakjes van Ebay gekocht.  Mijn nagels zijn idd sterker met nagellak op. Het is toch een extra laagje. Maar mijn nagels zijn door het nagel lakken wel dunner geworden en splijten snel. Dat had ik eerst nooit. Gebruik ook Trind spul maar dat werkt niet bij mij, tenminste ik zie geen verbetering en gebruik het iig al langer dan 3 maand. Ik heb de nagel verharder, nagel balsem en de nagelriem balsem.   Jeeee mijn Dior mascara is aangekomen! Super blij mee. Het borsteltje moet wel even wennen want ik heb nog nooit een gebogen een gehad. Maar hij werkt verder fijn. Wimpers worden dikker en langer en zijn ook meer gekruld dan met de Colossal of andere drogisterij mascara die ik geprobeerd heb. Blij dat ik meteen een BU heb gekocht! Mijn zusje is niet zo slim geweest. Had haar nog verteld dat er meerdere kleuren zijn.. heeft ze niet opgelet. Zij ontvangt morgen de blauwe


  Oei blauw. :haha:   YAAY mijn cp'er heeft mijn AAO goodies! :cheer: Maar Royal Sunset zit eigenlijk nog steeds in m'n hoofd.. :/ Anyway, het duurt nog een tijdje voordat ik mijn goodies heb want de RiRi's moeten ook mee.


----------



## MissHolland (Jun 6, 2013)

Fijn dat het gelukt is Corally!! RS is wel een super mooie blush. 

  	Ben benieuwd hoe de blauwe mascara eruit ziet hihi. Als het heel donkerblauw is dan staat het haar denk ik wel leuk. Ze heeft licht blond haar en draagt verder geen make-up op mascara en soms een beetje foundation na.

  	Ik heb me ook weer niet aan mijn koop stop gehouden.. Nu het weer mooier weer word is het natuurlijk niet handig om met make-up op te zonnen. Dus ik heb er maar weer eens een BB cream van Missha bij gekocht. Ben voor de Signature gegaan omdat die factor 25 heeft. Perfect cover is heel lang mijn favoriet geweest maar die heeft factor 50 en daar word ik niet bruin mee. Die werkt wel rete goed trouwens! Ik had een keer microdermabrasie gehad (schrijf het vast fout) en dat een paar keer achter elkaar. Toen had ik een wedstrijd weekend met mijn paard en mocht niet in de zon komen. Maar de wedstrijd was buiten en zon was niet te vermijden. Dus geen schade opgelopen dankzij de perfect cover.


----------



## Corally (Jun 6, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Fijn dat het gelukt is Corally!! RS is wel een super mooie blush.   Ben benieuwd hoe de blauwe mascara eruit ziet hihi. Als het heel donkerblauw is dan staat het haar denk ik wel leuk. Ze heeft licht blond haar en draagt verder geen make-up op mascara en soms een beetje foundation na.  Ik heb me ook weer niet aan mijn koop stop gehouden.. Nu het weer mooier weer word is het natuurlijk niet handig om met make-up op te zonnen. Dus ik heb er maar weer eens een BB cream van Missha bij gekocht. Ben voor de Signature gegaan omdat die factor 25 heeft. Perfect cover is heel lang mijn favoriet geweest maar die heeft factor 50 en daar word ik niet bruin mee. Die werkt wel rete goed trouwens! Ik had een keer microdermabrasie gehad (schrijf het vast fout) en dat een paar keer achter elkaar. Toen had ik een wedstrijd weekend met mijn paard en mocht niet in de zon komen. Maar de wedstrijd was buiten en zon was niet te vermijden. Dus geen schade opgelopen dankzij de perfect cover.


  Jij ook al, ik heb gisteren nog een kleine Enchantra bestelling geplaatst. :haha:   Oké meiden, zou ik toch wel swatches mogen zien van Royal Sunset voor het geval er nog een restock komt op MAC online US? Ik wil geen skippers remorse.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 6, 2013)

Corally said:


> Oké meiden, zou ik toch wel swatches mogen zien van Royal Sunset voor het geval er nog een restock komt op MAC online US? Ik wil geen skippers remorse.


  	Mijn camera wil blush swatches vaak niet goed weergeven Maar als ik mijn goodies binnenheb zal ik proberen hem op mijn wangen te laten zien.


----------



## MACerette (Jun 7, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Blauwe mascara kan echt wel mooi zijn en hoeft helemaal niet zo opvallend te zijn. I*k had gisteren nog de blauwe mascara uit de Chanel zomercollectie op* en die is nog feller dan die van Dior geloof ik. Je ziet het goed als je heel dicht bij staat en het licht op de juiste manier erop valt, maar van veraf valt het echt wel mee. Je ziet het wel, maar het is subtiel en voor de zomer erg leuk vind ik.


  	*Gasp. Jaloers...


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jun 7, 2013)

Corally said:


> Oké meiden, zou ik toch wel swatches mogen zien van Royal Sunset voor het geval er nog een restock komt op MAC online US? Ik wil geen skippers remorse.


	Ik zal straks proberen te swatchen met het zonnetje buiten! Heeft iemand van jullie het Too Faced summer palette? Twijfel of ik die zal bestellen...


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 7, 2013)

MACerette said:


> *Gasp. Jaloers...


  	Er is nog 40% korting bij ICI Paris XL
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ik heb hem ook met 25% korting gekocht anders was het misschien ook teveel. Het borsteltje is ook heel fijn en hij is waterproof!


----------



## MACerette (Jun 7, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> MACerette said:
> 
> 
> > *Gasp. Jaloers...
> ...


  Heb jij ze live gezien? Ik was geïnteresseerd in de blauwe / turquoise /  groene maar ik heb ze niet live / in actie gezien. Dadelijk eens googelen...


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 7, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Heb jij ze live gezien? Ik was geïnteresseerd in de blauwe / turquoise / groene maar ik heb ze niet live / in actie gezien. Dadelijk eens googelen...


  	Ik heb de Blue Note dat is de blauwe. Ik heb de Lime Light (turquoise) en aqua kleurige (weet de naam niet) ook gezien, maar die leken me net te licht. De Blue Note is donker genoeg om je wimpers toch wat diepte te geven. De andere lijken me te vreemd omdat ze zo licht zijn, maar ik heb nog getwijfeld over Lime Light. De aqua is een beetje dof van kleur en interesseerde me niet.


----------



## MACerette (Jun 7, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> MACerette said:
> 
> 
> > Heb jij ze live gezien? Ik was geïnteresseerd in de blauwe / turquoise / groene maar ik heb ze niet live / in actie gezien. Dadelijk eens googelen...
> ...


  Ik heb net gegoogled en ik denk dat blue note idd het beste is. Die andere 3 zijn leuk om een accent op je wimperpuntjes te leggen, maar dat doe je ook niet 5x per week en dan is het zonde van de poen vind ik zelf. Vooral als hij een paar maanden later in de prullenbak ligt.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jun 7, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ik heb net gegoogled en ik denk dat blue note idd het beste is. Die andere 3 zijn leuk om een accent op je wimperpuntjes te leggen, maar dat doe je ook niet 5x per week en dan is het zonde van de poen vind ik zelf. Vooral als hij een paar maanden later in de prullenbak ligt.


	Toen wij die collectie binnen kregen bij de Ici heb ik die gele op mn onderste wimperranden gedaan op de puntjes, het zag er uit alsof ik ontstoken ogen had haha heel apart. Die turquoise heb ik ook geprobeerd en die was wel geinig. Ik vind het jammer dat mascara's van Chanel snel uitdrogen (bij mij dan).


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jun 7, 2013)

Swatches van RS voor Corally . Ik heb foto's met mijn camera en met mijn iphone gemaakt en op mn iphone kwam de kleur veel beter uit! Het blijft lastig om de kleur goed vast te leggen, maar ik kom er aardig in de buurt denk ik.


----------



## MACerette (Jun 7, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Toen wij die collectie binnen kregen bij de Ici heb ik die gele op mn onderste wimperranden gedaan op de puntjes, het zag er uit alsof ik ontstoken ogen had haha heel apart. Die turquoise heb ik ook geprobeerd en die was wel geinig. Ik vind het jammer dat mascara's van Chanel snel uitdrogen (bij mij dan).


  	Dat heb ik met Dior. Superfijne mascara, maar na 2 maanden loopt hij echt snel terug. Ik heb net mijn vertrouwde Black Out gekregen. Probeer ik morgen weer. Misschien dat ik nog snel wat bijhaal met die korting... Dior Show heb ik vaak gehad en Black Out. Voor deze prijs mag hij wat sneller teruglopen van mij


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 7, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Dat heb ik met Dior. Superfijne mascara, maar na 2 maanden loopt hij echt snel terug. Ik heb net mijn vertrouwde Black Out gekregen. Probeer ik morgen weer. Misschien dat ik nog snel wat bijhaal met die korting... Dior Show heb ik vaak gehad en Black Out. Voor deze prijs mag hij wat sneller teruglopen van mij


  	Bij mij drogen alle mascara's ongeveer even snel uit, maar ik vind de formule en borstels van de duurdere vaak fijner. Ik ben niet iemand die 5 mascara's ofzo tegelijk open heeft, dus dan mag ik van mezelf wel een duurdere kopen.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jun 7, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Dat heb ik met Dior. Superfijne mascara, maar na 2 maanden loopt hij echt snel terug. Ik heb net mijn vertrouwde Black Out gekregen. Probeer ik morgen weer. Misschien dat ik nog snel wat bijhaal met die korting... Dior Show heb ik vaak gehad en Black Out. Voor deze prijs mag hij wat sneller teruglopen van mij


	Ja precies ik vind het zonde als een mascara  van 30 euro na een maand al minder is, ik heb zelfs een mascara van 40 euro en die vind ik heel slecht. Zo zie je maar weer dat hoge prijs niet altijd goede kwaliteit hoeft te betekenen  Ik houd het bij mijn vertrouwde Essence mascara, die in een oranje verpakking (een dupe van chanel inimitable!)


----------



## Corally (Jun 7, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Swatches van RS voor Corally . Ik heb foto's met mijn camera en met mijn iphone gemaakt en op mn iphone kwam de kleur veel beter uit! Het blijft lastig om de kleur goed vast te leggen, maar ik kom er aardig in de buurt denk ik.


  Crap, me wants.  In het AAO topic waren de meeste swatches van RS allemaal zó roze en dat was telkens op NC huidjes. Ben je een NC of niet?


----------



## Corally (Jun 7, 2013)

Dubbelll.


----------



## Liz2012 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hey Corally, hier ook nog ff een bijdrage van mij, op de binnenkant van mn spookachtig witte arm


----------



## Liz2012 (Jun 7, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Inderdaad jammer als je ze niet zo vaak gebruikt, maar dan gaan ze wel iets langer mee dan normaal gesproken, want je opent de tube minder vaak en dus droogt de mascara minder snel uit. Tenminste dat gaat zo bij mij. De Blue Note is heel leuk voor de zomer en ik vind hem geweldig samen met de blauwe en groene oogschaduwsticks van Chanel. Dat is nu al een van mij go to looks en ik ga die zeker heel vaak gebruiken in de zomer.
> 
> Bij mij drogen alle mascara's ongeveer even snel uit, maar ik vind de formule en borstels van de duurdere vaak fijner. Ik ben niet iemand die 5 mascara's ofzo tegelijk open heeft, dus dan mag ik van mezelf wel een duurdere kopen.








 Ben ook echt fan van de Blue Note mascara. Hou ervan dat hij zo felblauw is (ook blond haar, en hele bleke wimpers dus hij knalt echt bij mij), echt perfect voor de zomer. En als ik het toch wat onopvallender wil doe ik gewoon eerst een laagje zwarte mascara eronder, ook erg mooi.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jun 7, 2013)

Corally said:


> Crap, me wants.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Volgens de MUA ben ik NW25


----------



## Corally (Jun 7, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Crap, me wants.   In het AAO topic waren de meeste swatches van RS allemaal zó roze en dat was telkens op NC huidjes. Ben je een NC of niet?
> ...


  Ah oke! Ik ben zelf ongeveer een NC25 (ik heb geen mac foundations ) dus hij zal vast wat anders zijn op mijn huid, moest je hem veel opbouwen of niet?


----------



## Corally (Jun 7, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> Hey Corally, hier ook nog ff een bijdrage van mij, op de binnenkant van mn spookachtig witte arm


  So purty :eyelove: Ik heb best wel spijt dat ik toch voor HJ ben gegaan zonder jouw RS swatches gezien te hebben!


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jun 7, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ah oke! Ik ben zelf ongeveer een NC25 (ik heb geen mac foundations ) dus hij zal vast wat anders zijn op mijn huid, moest je hem veel opbouwen of niet?


	Ik heb ook geen mac foundations, ik had van de week een proefje gevraagd van de fix fluid en ze had NW25 aan mij geadviseerd. Hij is niet zo gepigmenteerd als mijn andere mac blushes, maar je ziet hem nog steeds goed, ik gebruik ongeveer 2 laagjes. HJ is ook heel mooi hoor!


----------



## Liz2012 (Jun 7, 2013)

Corally said:


> So purty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Van de AAO blushes is Royal Sunset mn favoriet, maar da's natuurlijk persoonlijke voorkeur. Fingers crossed dat MAC US of NL nog een restock doet dan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 En Honey Jasmine is ook erg mooi, ben echt blij dat ik ze alledrie gekocht heb.


----------



## Corally (Jun 7, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > So purty :eyelove:  Ik heb best wel spijt dat ik toch voor HJ ben gegaan zonder jouw RS swatches gezien te hebben!
> ...





Ladyhawke said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Ah oke! Ik ben zelf ongeveer een NC25 (ik heb geen mac foundations ) dus hij zal vast wat anders zijn op mijn huid, moest je hem veel opbouwen of niet?
> ...


  Ik ga maar aan m'n cp'er vragen of ze hem misschien bij haar store kan halen of zo. Dan is Heaux voorlopig van mijn lijstje af want die lijkt volgens mij toch teveel op Rebel nadat ik die nieuwe foto's heb gezien in het riri topic.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jun 7, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ik ga maar aan m'n cp'er vragen of ze hem misschien bij haar store kan halen of zo. Dan is Heaux voorlopig van mijn lijstje af want *die lijkt volgens mij toch teveel op Rebel nadat ik die nieuwe foto's heb gezien in het riri topic.*


  	Nieuwe foto's? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *gaat gelijk kijken*


----------



## Corally (Jun 7, 2013)

YAY, mijn cp'er was al van plan om vandaag naar haar store te gaan dus ze gaat RS voor me halen. :cheer: Lucky me!! Ik ben zo blij met het tijdsverschil haha. AAO is nu wel een iets grotere haul geworden dan ik van plan was maar goed. :haha:


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Jun 7, 2013)

nou 700 lakjes daar kom ik bij lange na nie aan! En blijft jouw nagelijk 1,5 week zitten? respect! Bij mij max 3 dagen! Ik moet wel zeggen dat ik geen base of top gebruik. En ik heb vaak wat langere nagels. Ik heb altijd het idee dat het bij korte nagels wat langer blijft zitten.
  	Ik beperk me dus niet echt tot bepaalde merken. Maar ik ga wel de drogisterij maar skippen...misschien helpt dat.

  	Wat betreft het niet meer shippen van nagelijk weet ik idd wat jij ook al weet Macerette en dat is dat steeds meer sites dit niet meer doen. Zal wel een veiligheidsding zijn. Maar tot welke merken en tot wanneer dit beperkt wordt geen idee.


----------



## Corally (Jun 7, 2013)

allthingsmakeup said:


> nou 700 lakjes daar kom ik bij lange na nie aan! En blijft jouw nagelijk 1,5 week zitten? respect! Bij mij max 3 dagen! Ik moet wel zeggen dat ik geen base of top gebruik. En ik heb vaak wat langere nagels. Ik heb altijd het idee dat het bij korte nagels wat langer blijft zitten. Ik beperk me dus niet echt tot bepaalde merken. Maar ik ga wel de drogisterij maar skippen...misschien helpt dat.  Wat betreft het niet meer shippen van nagelijk weet ik idd wat jij ook al weet Macerette en dat is dat steeds meer sites dit niet meer doen. Zal wel een veiligheidsding zijn. Maar tot welke merken en tot wanneer dit beperkt wordt geen idee.


 Ik weet dat Royal Mail standaard pakketjes met nagellak vernietigd maar met pakjes uit amerika heb ik eigenlijk geen problemen mee gehad.   Ik heb lange nagels en ik gebruik dus idd een goede basecoat + sneldrogende topcoat, works like a charm. Het moet wel een heel crappy lakje zijn om niet minimaal 1,5 week op mijn nagels te zitten.


----------



## Liz2012 (Jun 7, 2013)

Corally said:


> YAY, mijn cp'er was al van plan om vandaag naar haar store te gaan dus ze gaat RS voor me halen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Ha da's goed nieuws, ben blij voor je dat je RS toch nog kan bemachtigen dan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	En voor mij hetzelfde, oorspronkelijk was ik enkel geïnteresseerd in Flamingo en Sushi Kiss, en ben geëindigd met Flamingo, Sushi Kiss, Tart & Trendy en alledrie de blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Och ja, dan hou ik me wel wat in bij Tropical Taboo (*..RIGHT* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Corally (Jun 7, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > YAY, mijn cp'er was al van plan om vandaag naar haar store te gaan dus ze gaat RS voor me halen. :cheer:  Lucky me!! Ik ben zo blij met het tijdsverschil haha. AAO is nu wel een iets grotere haul geworden dan ik van plan was maar goed. :haha:
> ...


  Ja heel fijn! :flower: Haha ik eerst alleen drie lipsticks en daar zijn dus twee blushes bijgekomen.  Eigenlijk wil ik Flamingo stiekem ook nog maar hij is net wat te roze voor mij om vaak te dragen dus ik laat die maar zitten. Van de aankomende collecties hoef ik gelukkig niet zoveel. Van Rihanna wil ik alleen RRB, tenzij Heaux een hele donkere versie is van Rebel.. dan wil ik die ook. En van Tropical Taboo wil ik sowieso Adored msf en misschien Simmer m/b of een andere msf. Dus dat scheelt weer!


----------



## Liz2012 (Jun 7, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ja heel fijn!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Van Rihanna hoef ik ook niet zoveel .. Alleen Riri Boy en Heaux. Tropical Taboo is spijtig genoeg tot nu toe een heel ander verhaal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Kan het niet helpen, heb echt een zwak voor mineralize collecties


----------



## Corally (Jun 7, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Ja heel fijn! :flower:  Haha ik eerst alleen drie lipsticks en daar zijn dus twee blushes bijgekomen.  Eigenlijk wil ik Flamingo stiekem ook nog maar hij is net wat te roze voor mij om vaak te dragen dus ik laat die maar zitten. Van de aankomende collecties hoef ik gelukkig niet zoveel. Van Rihanna wil ik alleen RRB, tenzij Heaux een hele donkere versie is van Rebel.. dan wil ik die ook. En van Tropical Taboo wil ik sowieso Adored msf en misschien Simmer m/b of een andere msf. Dus dat scheelt weer!
> ...


 Ik koop normaal altijd het meeste van de mineralize zomer collectie! Ik heb altijd zo'n zwak voor mineralize producten maar dit keer spreekt de collectie me niet zo aan gelukkig.  Naja, Midnight Mambo lippie wil ik wel maar ik vind dat echt te duur worden voor een lipstick. En misschien dat ik alsnog meer m/b's / msf's koop hoor na meer swatches. Zoals ik al zei, ik heb er een zwak voor. :lol: Wat staat er op je TT lijstje?


----------



## Corally (Jun 7, 2013)

Ik las net dit: ''Helaas heeft MAC besloten niet alle collecties nog bij elke MAC counter te verkopen. Zo waren de collecties ‘Baking Beauties’ en ‘All About Orange’ slechts bij 4 counters te koop. Ik heb begrepen dat MAC kijkt welke producten bij welke counters goed verkopen, en zo bepaalt welke collecties waar verkocht gaan worden.'' (bron: veracamilla)  We komen dus niet van die exclusives af, echt balen. :/


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jun 7, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ik las net dit: ''Helaas heeft MAC besloten niet alle collecties nog bij elke MAC counter te verkopen. Zo waren de collecties ‘Baking Beauties’ en ‘All About Orange’ slechts bij 4 counters te koop. Ik heb begrepen dat MAC kijkt welke producten bij welke counters goed verkopen, en zo bepaalt welke collecties waar verkocht gaan worden.'' (bron: veracamilla)  We komen dus niet van die exclusives af, echt balen. :/


  Omg ik las eerst alleen de woorden 'helaas heeft mac besloten' en dacht dat je ging zeggen dat de rihanna collectie niet meer in nederland komt haha. Kreeg een lichte hartverzakking. Maar idd erg jammer, hoe weten ze nou of een collectie in bijvoorbeeld Den Haag meer wordt verkocht dan in bijvoorbeeld Eindhoven? Misschien heeft het te maken met dat bij de couters niet alles raakt uitverkocht en dat ze met producten blijven zitten? Zolang alles op de online shop komt vind ik het niet zo heel erg..


----------



## Corally (Jun 7, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Ik las net dit: ''Helaas heeft MAC besloten niet alle collecties nog bij elke MAC counter te verkopen. Zo waren de collecties ‘Baking Beauties’ en ‘All About Orange’ slechts bij 4 counters te koop. Ik heb begrepen dat MAC kijkt welke producten bij welke counters goed verkopen, en zo bepaalt welke collecties waar verkocht gaan worden.'' (bron: veracamilla)  We komen dus niet van die exclusives af, echt balen. :/
> ...


  Haha nee dat weer niet gelukkig. Ik neem aan dat ze dat zien aan uitverkopen/voorraden. Maar het is zo vaak onduidelijk of iets wel of niet op mac online komt en daar irriteer ik me echt aan, In Extra Dimension zou niet op mac online komen... kwam er toch wel op, Baking Beauties zou op mac online komen.. niet gebeurd, N&M zou ''misschien'' op mac online komen.. niet gebeurd, AAO zou volgens de meeste blogs alleen bij 4 bijenkorf filialen verkocht worden, waren het er maar twee en hij kwam uiteindelijk ook online. Ik vind het prima als ze exclusives doen maar geef dan wel de juiste info door. :headbang: En ik zou graag iets van vaste dagen willen zien met release dates, collecties komen normaal altijd op zaterdag uit en dan kunnen ze bijv. donderdag als vaste dag doen om het online te zetten en niet de ene keer paar dagen eerder en de andere keer een paar dagen na de release date. Dit over release dates geldt voor alle mac verkooppunten.  #rant over


----------



## MACerette (Jun 7, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ladyhawke said:
> 
> 
> > Corally said:
> ...


  Ik rant ff met je mee. Ik vind het strontirritant en amateuristisch.


----------



## MissHolland (Jun 8, 2013)

Ik vind het ook heel irritant.. je weet zo niet waar je aan toe bent en wat je kunt verwachten. Als je heel graag een bepaalde collectie wil weet je niet eens of je online in de gaten moet houden of naar je counter moet gaan. Slaat natuurlijk nergens op.. 

  	Bij mij blijft nagellak (met geluk) hooguit 5 dagen mooi. Zal wel door de paarden komen. Maar ook omdat mijn nagels zo slecht en slap van de nagellak zijn geworden. Het bleef in het begin minstens een week mooi.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Jun 8, 2013)

Corally said:


> We komen dus niet van die exclusives af, echt balen. :/


  	Ik heb zo'n raar onderbuik gevoel. Dat m.a.c. wel eens wat counters die niet in de randstad liggen zou kunnen gaan sluiten.


----------



## Liz2012 (Jun 9, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ik koop normaal altijd het meeste van de mineralize zomer collectie! Ik heb altijd zo'n zwak voor mineralize producten maar dit keer spreekt de collectie me niet zo aan gelukkig.  Naja, Midnight Mambo lippie wil ik wel maar ik vind dat echt te duur worden voor een lipstick. En misschien dat ik alsnog meer m/b's / msf's koop hoor na meer swatches. Zoals ik al zei, ik heb er een zwak voor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Tot nu toe op mn TT lijstje: Midnight Mambo l/s, Calypso Beat csg, Fever Isle csg, Simmer mb, Adored msf, Lust msf, Cha Cha Cha mes, Time to Tango mes, Tropica mes, en de 159 kwast. Ik hoop dat ik na meer swatches een paar dingen kan schrappen, en niet dat er nog bijkomt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ben eigenlijk net weer zo enthousiast over deze collectie als vorig jaar HC, vind de promo foto van het model voor deze collectie echt prachtig


----------



## Liz2012 (Jun 9, 2013)

Ben gisteren naar Duitsland geweest met de vriendin van mn pa, kon ik eindelijk mn 24 lege verpakkingen B2M'en 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Had 29 lege verpakkingen, net eentje te kort voor nog een lipstick *zucht*. Heb gekozen voor Shy Girl, Up The Amp, en Craving. Had de vriendin van mn pa ook eentje laten kiezen en zij had Chili gekozen. Ik heb alleen nog maar Shy Girl uitgeprobeerd, en die bevalt me prima


----------



## Corally (Jun 9, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Ik koop normaal altijd het meeste van de mineralize zomer collectie! Ik heb altijd zo'n zwak voor mineralize producten maar dit keer spreekt de collectie me niet zo aan gelukkig.  Naja, Midnight Mambo lippie wil ik wel maar ik vind dat echt te duur worden voor een lipstick. En misschien dat ik alsnog meer m/b's / msf's koop hoor na meer swatches. Zoals ik al zei, ik heb er een zwak voor. :lol:  Wat staat er op je TT lijstje?
> ...


  Je hebt idd veel op je lijstje staan haha. Vind je de MES niet veel te glitterig? De swatches die ik tot nu toe heb gezien vallen me zo tegen, weinig pigmentatie en bomvol glitters. hboy: Ik vind deze collectie mooi maar hij komt naar mijn mening niet in de buurt van HC, van die collectie had ik zoveel gekocht haha.  





Liz2012 said:


> Ben gisteren naar Duitsland geweest met de vriendin van mn pa, kon ik eindelijk mn 24 lege verpakkingen B2M'en
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice! Ik heb UTA ook over een paar weken yay! Ik wil ook emptieees. Niet dat ik er wat mee kan aangezien ik helemaal aan de kust woon maar goed. :'D


----------



## Liz2012 (Jun 9, 2013)

Corally said:


> Nice! Ik heb UTA ook over een paar weken yay! Ik wil ook emptieees. Niet dat ik er wat mee kan aangezien ik helemaal aan de kust woon maar goed. :'D


  	Yup, veel te veel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ik hoop toch echt hier en daar wat te kunnen schrappen hoor, weer +200 euro er tegenaan gooien voor één enkele collectie zie ik niet echt zitten lol. En de MES zijn idd erg glitterig. Toen ik Silver Birch van Après Chic voor de eerste keer (droog) gebruikte viel hij me echt tegen, maar toen ik hem daarna nat gebruikte vond ik em echt heel mooi. Dus ik schrijf de MES van deze collectie nog niet volledig af.
  	En misschien kan je je MAC empties toch nog bijhouden en als je één dezer jaren op vakantie gaat dan omruilen ofzo?


----------



## Corally (Jun 9, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Je hebt idd veel op je lijstje staan haha. Vind je de MES niet veel te glitterig? De swatches die ik tot nu toe heb gezien vallen me zo tegen, weinig pigmentatie en bomvol glitters. hboy:  Ik vind deze collectie mooi maar hij komt naar mijn mening niet in de buurt van HC, van die collectie had ik zoveel gekocht haha.  Nice! Ik heb UTA ook over een paar weken yay! Ik wil ook emptieees. Niet dat ik er wat mee kan aangezien ik helemaal aan de kust woon maar goed. :'D
> ...


 Ik weet nog dat ik mijn order van HC bijna niet geplaatst had toen ik zag hoeveel het totaal was hahaha. Ik ben geen fan van glitterige MES, omdat ik er niet van hou om ze nat te gebruiken.  En ik ga m'n empties sowieso bewaren, ik heb tot nu toe alleen een lege brush cleanser en that's it. :lol: Ik ga alleen bijna nooit op vakantie, de laatste keer is ook al een paar jaar geleden. Ach, misschien moet ik als ik veel empties heb m'n vader eens gaan poken voor een dagje Oberhausen ofzo.  Zal nog wel heel lang duren haha.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jun 9, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ik weet nog dat ik mijn order van HC bijna niet geplaatst had toen ik zag hoeveel het totaal was hahaha. Ik ben geen fan van glitterige MES, omdat ik er niet van hou om ze nat te gebruiken.  En ik ga m'n empties sowieso bewaren, ik heb tot nu toe alleen een lege brush cleanser en that's it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Ik woon ook helemaal aan de kust maar dat houd me niet tegen om een keer naar duitsland te gaan ^^. Beauty shoppen in Duitsland is echt leuk, behalve dat ze geen Sephora hebben dan. Wel KIKO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Hebben jullie wel eens Prep and Prime Lip geprobeerd? Die heb ik net gekocht en opgedaan samen met lipstick, and I love it! Heb net zitten eten en drinken en mn lipstick zit er nog helemaal op!! Hoef het niet bij te werken . Ik heb Girl About Town ook nog gekocht, die wilde ik al heel lang hebben.


----------



## Corally (Jun 9, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Ik weet nog dat ik mijn order van HC bijna niet geplaatst had toen ik zag hoeveel het totaal was hahaha. Ik ben geen fan van glitterige MES, omdat ik er niet van hou om ze nat te gebruiken.  En ik ga m'n empties sowieso bewaren, ik heb tot nu toe alleen een lege brush cleanser en that's it. :lol:  Ik ga alleen bijna nooit op vakantie, de laatste keer is ook al een paar jaar geleden. Ach, misschien moet ik als ik veel empties heb m'n vader eens gaan poken voor een dagje Oberhausen ofzo.   Zal nog wel heel lang duren haha.
> ...


  Ach wij hebben ook geen Sephora meer binnenkort :'D Kiko lijkt me echt zo'n fijn merk! Ik heb geen vriendinnen die echt into make-up zijn dus ik kan ze niet porren om naar Duitsland te gaan om beauty te shoppen. En om nou in m'n eentje te gaan.. hboy:  Ik heb een tijdje geleden p+p lip gekocht maar nog steeds niet geprobeerd.. oeps.


----------



## MACerette (Jun 9, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> Ben gisteren naar Duitsland geweest met de vriendin van mn pa, kon ik eindelijk mn 24 lege verpakkingen B2M'en
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Had je ook depots ingeleverd? Ik heb zelf ook 30+ verpakkingen liggen, maar een aardig deel is depots en daar doen ze volgens mij moeilijk over in D.


----------



## Liz2012 (Jun 9, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ik weet nog dat ik mijn order van HC bijna niet geplaatst had toen ik zag hoeveel het totaal was hahaha. Ik ben geen fan van glitterige MES, omdat ik er niet van hou om ze nat te gebruiken.  En ik ga m'n empties sowieso bewaren, ik heb tot nu toe alleen een lege brush cleanser en that's it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Moet je zeker eens doen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ben gisteren in CentrO in Oberhausen geweest, heel fijn daar. Qua makeup heb ik me toch wat ingehouden haha .. Heb alleen wat spulletjes in de KIKO winkel gekocht. Ze hadden daar zo'n toffe dingen voor eigenlijk geen geld. Heb 4 nagellakken, 2 doosjes valse wimpers, en hun versie van zo'n beautyblender sponsje gescoord voor nog geen 35 euro.


----------



## Liz2012 (Jun 9, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Had je ook depots ingeleverd? Ik heb zelf ook 30+ verpakkingen liggen, maar een aardig deel is depots en daar doen ze volgens mij moeilijk over in D.


  	Er zaten geen depots bij, dus ik kan je jammer genoeg niet helpen


----------



## Corally (Jun 9, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Ik weet nog dat ik mijn order van HC bijna niet geplaatst had toen ik zag hoeveel het totaal was hahaha. Ik ben geen fan van glitterige MES, omdat ik er niet van hou om ze nat te gebruiken.  En ik ga m'n empties sowieso bewaren, ik heb tot nu toe alleen een lege brush cleanser en that's it. :lol:  Ik ga alleen bijna nooit op vakantie, de laatste keer is ook al een paar jaar geleden. Ach, misschien moet ik als ik veel empties heb m'n vader eens gaan poken voor een dagje Oberhausen ofzo.   Zal nog wel heel lang duren haha.
> ...


  Ja, ik wil idd naar CentrO! De laatste keer waren we er zo kort, we waren op vakantie in Trier en op de terugweg zouden we een dagje shoppen in CentrO, maar er was zoveel file dat we maar heel even konden shoppen. Dit is trouwens jaren geleden, ook voordat m'n make-up verslaving begon.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jun 9, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ja, ik wil idd naar CentrO! De laatste keer waren we er zo kort, we waren op vakantie in Trier en op de terugweg zouden we een dagje shoppen in CentrO, maar er was zoveel file dat we maar heel even konden shoppen. Dit is trouwens jaren geleden, ook voordat m'n make-up verslaving begon.


	Ik zou ook wel een keer naar CentrO willen.

  	Ik heb gister trouwens Flamingo en Immortal Flower binnen gekregen. Flamingo is echt liefde, maar ik ben wel een beetje teleurgesteld over IF. Er komt vrij weinig kleur vanaf en ik moest ongeveer 6 laagjes aanbrengen voordat je hem goed zag.


----------



## Corally (Jun 9, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Ja, ik wil idd naar CentrO! De laatste keer waren we er zo kort, we waren op vakantie in Trier en op de terugweg zouden we een dagje shoppen in CentrO, maar er was zoveel file dat we maar heel even konden shoppen. Dit is trouwens jaren geleden, ook voordat m'n make-up verslaving begon.
> ...


  Aangezien je een NW bent zou zeggen dat het een dud is en dat je de toplaag eraf moet afhalen met een tissue ofzo, dit probleem is wel bekend met IF. Bij mij zag je hem ook niet maar dat kwam door m'n erg gele ondertoon.


----------



## MissHolland (Jun 9, 2013)

Ladyhawke, je kunt idd proberen het eerste laagje eraf tehalen. Ik ben NC15 (maar zit meer tussen NC en NW in vind ik) en moet ook iets van 6 lagen doen voor de kleur een beetje te zien is op mijn wangen. Wel erg jammer want ik vind het een super mooie blush.


----------



## MACerette (Jun 9, 2013)

@Liz: Jammer van de depots, maar volgens mij heb ik Duitse specktrettes horen zeggen dat ze niet geaccepteerd worden. BOOOO!!! Daarentegen: werden jou B2M lippies gemarkeerd aan de onderkant de je ze via B2M hebt gekregen?

  	Ik weet dat ik een van de heel weinigen ben, maar tot dusver vind ik echt geen reet aan IF (ik heb die van Très Cheek). Modern Madarin <3 maarreh IF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 net niet... Ik heb wel de afgelopen week Launch Away nog eens van stal gehaald omdat ik die ook in mijn sale wilde zetten, maar die vind ik bij nader inzien toch wel ok. Ik ben blij dat ik RS heb gekozen (ik krijg hem dinsdag). I.p.v. HJ denk ik dat ik liever NARS Rotonde pak. Want Boys don't cry = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 samen met RFL


----------



## Corally (Jun 9, 2013)

MACerette said:


> @Liz: Jammer van de depots, maar volgens mij heb ik Duitse specktrettes horen zeggen dat ze niet geaccepteerd worden. BOOOO!!! Daarentegen: werden jou B2M lippies gemarkeerd aan de onderkant de je ze via B2M hebt gekregen?  Ik weet dat ik een van de heel weinigen ben, maar tot dusver vind ik echt geen reet aan IF (ik heb die van Très Cheek). Modern Madarin


----------



## MACerette (Jun 9, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ik vind IF dus ook helemaal niks maar dat komt gewoon omdat hij niet te zien is op m'n huid.  Ik kan niet wachten tot ik m'n AAO goodies heb, duurt nog wel meer dan 2 weken voordat ik ze heb though omdat RRB en misschien Heaux ook mee moeten. Ik ben alleen zooo ongeduldig.


  	Op mijn huid is hij inmiddels wel zichtbaar, maar ik vind hem net niet oprecht mooi.


----------



## Liz2012 (Jun 9, 2013)

MACerette said:


> @Liz: Jammer van de depots, maar volgens mij heb ik Duitse specktrettes horen zeggen dat ze niet geaccepteerd worden. BOOOO!!! Daarentegen: werden jou B2M lippies gemarkeerd aan de onderkant de je ze via B2M hebt gekregen?
> 
> Ik weet dat ik een van de heel weinigen ben, maar tot dusver vind ik echt geen reet aan IF (ik heb die van Très Cheek). Modern Madarin <3 maarreh IF
> 
> ...


  	Yup mn B2M lippies werden aan de onderkant gemarkeerd, ik kreeg zelfs de kartonnen doosjes niet mee, gewoon de lipsticks zo los, vond ik eigenlijk wel vreemd ..

  	Ben vanavond uit gaan eten en meteen Up The Amp voor de eerste keer uitgeprobeerd. Ben blij met mn keuzes, weeral een heel mooie lipstick imo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Toen ik thuis kwam Craving nog even vlug getest (kon niet wachten haha), en ik moet zeggen dat Craving mn favoriet van de drie is, echt zo'n mooie, klassevolle kleur. Ik raad em aan iedereen aan


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 10, 2013)

Mijn Mac pakje en cp pakje zijn allebei binnen! Ze werden samen afgegeven door de postbode, dus ik heb al mijn AAO spullen in één keer binnen In het cp pakje zat ook mijn Perfect Topping BU en die is gelukkig helemaal in orde. Ik ben toch altijd een beetje bang met MSFs. Van de AAO spullen heb ik alle lipsticks al snel geprobeerd. Dat waren Sushi Kiss, Tart & Trendy en Sweet & Sour. Ik ben echt heel blij met alle drie! T&T is een hele makkelijke oranje voor mij, zeker een aanrader. Ik was een beetje sceptisch over S&S, maar het is echt een mooie nude met een perzik tintje voor mij. Ik ben helemaal niet van de nude lipsticks en daarom ben ik juist zo blij dat ik deze nu heb. Ik had 2 Sushi Kiss lipsticks geregeld en daar ben ik ook erg blij mee. Hij is echt heerlijk zomers. Ow wat ben ik toch gek op al dat oranje
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 De blushes heb ik in de potjes even vergeleken met een aantal die er mogelijk op zouden lijken. Ik heb dus geen dupe voor Royal Sunset. Hij is donkerder en rozer dan alle kleurtjes die erop konden lijken, zoals Immortal Flower, Cream Soda en Legendary. Honey Jasmine is ook heel mooi. Hij heeft meer oranje dan Supercontinental en Ripe for Love. Modern Mandarin  heeft meer glans en het lijkt alsof HJ een beetje bruin ofzo erin heeft in vergelijking met MM. Ik hou van oranje blushes en ben heel blij met HJ, maar als je er al een paar hebt is hij zeker geen must have. RS is de meest unieke blush van de collectie naar mijn idee.


----------



## MACerette (Jun 10, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Mijn Mac pakje en cp pakje zijn allebei binnen! Ze werden samen afgegeven door de postbode,* dus ik heb al mijn AAO spullen in één keer binnen* In het cp pakje zat ook mijn Perfect Topping BU en die is gelukkig helemaal in orde. Ik ben toch altijd een beetje bang met MSFs. Van de AAO spullen heb ik alle lipsticks al snel geprobeerd. Dat waren Sushi Kiss, Tart & Trendy en Sweet & Sour. Ik ben echt heel blij met alle drie! T&T is een hele makkelijke oranje voor mij, zeker een aanrader. Ik was een beetje sceptisch over S&S, maar het is echt een mooie nude met een perzik tintje voor mij. Ik ben helemaal niet van de nude lipsticks en daarom ben ik juist zo blij dat ik deze nu heb. Ik had 2 Sushi Kiss lipsticks geregeld en daar ben ik ook erg blij mee. Hij is echt heerlijk zomers. Ow wat ben ik toch gek op al dat oranje
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Alsof het zo heeft moeten zijn  Wat een feest! Geniet van je spullen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Je bevestigt mijn intuïtie dat RS de enige blush was die ik nodig had. T&T was voor mij de 1e keus l/s (NO en Flamingo had ik al). S&S heb ik op verschillende mensen gezien en dat was <3 maar op sommigen een nude en dat vind ik minder. Jouw omschrijving klinkt wel goed gelukkig. Ik verwacht ook dat ik RD wel mooi ga vinden.


----------



## Corally (Jun 10, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Mijn Mac pakje en cp pakje zijn allebei binnen! Ze werden samen afgegeven door de postbode, dus ik heb al mijn AAO spullen in één keer binnen In het cp pakje zat ook mijn Perfect Topping BU en die is gelukkig helemaal in orde. Ik ben toch altijd een beetje bang met MSFs. Van de AAO spullen heb ik alle lipsticks al snel geprobeerd. Dat waren Sushi Kiss, Tart & Trendy en Sweet & Sour. Ik ben echt heel blij met alle drie! T&T is een hele makkelijke oranje voor mij, zeker een aanrader. Ik was een beetje sceptisch over S&S, maar het is echt een mooie nude met een perzik tintje voor mij. Ik ben helemaal niet van de nude lipsticks en daarom ben ik juist zo blij dat ik deze nu heb. Ik had 2 Sushi Kiss lipsticks geregeld en daar ben ik ook erg blij mee. Hij is echt heerlijk zomers. Ow wat ben ik toch gek op al dat oranje
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  YAY :flower: Fijn dat je Perfect Topping ook heel is aangekomen, ik word er altijd zo zenuwachtig van als iets mineralized onderweg is. HJ moet als het goed is lijken op Warmth of Coral, heb je die toevallig of niet?


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 10, 2013)

Corally said:


> YAY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Ik word daar ook zo zenuwachtig van, dus ik vraag altijd of ze hem goed in bubbeltjesplastic willen verpakken en dat werkt prima! Ik heb Warmth of Coral niet, maar ik denk wel dat hij daar op zal lijken. Hij valt in elk geval in dezelfde categorie.


----------



## MACerette (Jun 10, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Alsof het zo heeft moeten zijn  Wat een feest! Geniet van je spullen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Flamingo, NO en IF had ik al en ik heb van AAO RS, Razzledazzler, Sweet & Sour en Tarte & Trendy.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 10, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Flamingo, NO en IF had ik al en ik heb van AAO RS, Razzledazzler, Sweet & Sour en Tarte & Trendy.


  	Ok goede keuzes! Ik heb trouwens Royal Sunset nog naast Hipness gehouden. Ik was helemaal vergeten die te vergelijken en Hipness komt het dichtste in de buurt kwa kleurverhouding (roze/oranje) alleen is Hipness feller en donkerder. Ik heb net wat BB cream, poeder en mascara opgedaan en vervolgens Royal Sunset en Sushi Kiss. Ik moet echt wat op mijn gezicht en wimpers hebben om helemaal goed te zien hoe de kleuren uitpakken en ik ben echt gek op beide! Ik zal nog een foto proberen te maken. Ik hoop niet dat je dalijk Sushi Kiss ook nog wilt, want daar was je toch bang voor


----------



## MACerette (Jun 10, 2013)

Vraagje: is de rainy season quad online geweest of stond hij al meteen op "binnenkort verkrijgbaar"?


----------



## MissHolland (Jun 10, 2013)

Arrgg ik vind RS ook zo mooi. Ik moet maar niet te veel berichten over AAO lezen hihi. Sushi Kiss vind ik ook super mooi.

  	MACarette, die heb ik nog niet online gezien, ook alleen als binnenkort verkrijgbaar. Dat was ook met 2 producten van de TR colectie. Die kwamen ook pas later :S

  	Pinkdollface, heb jij je Hakuhodo kwasten al ontvangen?

	2 Koyudo kwasten liggen sinds donderdag in Amsterdam volgens de T&T. Ze zijn vandaag niet aangekomen dus ik hoop dat ze morgen komen. Van de 2e bestelling is 1 kwast af en met de 2e zijn ze nog bezig. Dus dat duurt nog even.


----------



## Corally (Jun 10, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Arrgg ik vind RS ook zo mooi. Ik moet maar niet te veel berichten over AAO lezen hihi. Sushi Kiss vind ik ook super mooi.  MACarette, die heb ik nog niet online gezien, ook alleen als binnenkort verkrijgbaar. Dat was ook met 2 producten van de TR colectie. Die kwamen ook pas later :S  Pinkdollface, heb jij je Hakuhodo kwasten al ontvangen?   2 Koyudo kwasten liggen sinds donderdag in Amsterdam volgens de T&T. Ze zijn vandaag niet aangekomen dus ik hoop dat ze morgen komen. Van de 2e bestelling is 1 kwast af en met de 2e zijn ze nog bezig. Dus dat duurt nog even.


  Toch nog best snel vind ik!


----------



## MACerette (Jun 10, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Arrgg ik vind RS ook zo mooi. Ik moet maar niet te veel berichten over AAO lezen hihi. Sushi Kiss vind ik ook super mooi.  MACarette, die heb ik nog niet online gezien, ook alleen als binnenkort verkrijgbaar. Dat was ook met 2 producten van de TR colectie. Die kwamen ook pas later :S  Pinkdollface, heb jij je Hakuhodo kwasten al ontvangen?   2 Koyudo kwasten liggen sinds donderdag in Amsterdam volgens de T&T. Ze zijn vandaag niet aangekomen dus ik hoop dat ze morgen komen. Van de 2e bestelling is 1 kwast af en met de 2e zijn ze nog bezig. Dus dat duurt nog even.


 Ik wou het ff checken. Dank je. Met de release heb ik alleen de lippies zitten bekijken en de blush. Ik wilde Rainy Season skippen, maar ik denk dat als ik hem nog betrap op de site ik hem wellicht nog bestel. Grijs is altijd goed en kan verbazingwekkend mooi staan mits het de goede tinten zijn.


----------



## MACerette (Jun 10, 2013)

@missHolland: heb jij je mascara al binnen van Dior? Zo ja, bevalt hij?


----------



## MissHolland (Jun 10, 2013)

Corally, ja dat vind ik ook! De ene kwast was al op voorraad dus er hoefde maar 1 gemaakt te worden. Bij de 2e bestelling moesten ze alle 2 nog gemaakt worden (waarvan nu 1 gemaakt is) dus die duurt wat langer. Heb ook voor een duurdere verzendmethode gekozen zodat ik ze na ongeveer 6 dagen dat ze op de post zijn gegaan al binnen heb.

  	MACarette, ja ik heb ze al binnen. Mascara bevalt goed! Hij maakt mijn wimpers langer en 1 laagje is al genoeg. Doe daarna de puntjes nog wel even extra. De mascara is wat dikker dan ik gewent bent. Wel moet het borsteltje wennen omdat die gebogen is en ik dat nog niet eerder gehad heb. Maar ben er blij mee dat ik meteen een BU erbij gekocht heb. Mijn zusje heeft de blauwe en vind hem ook erg fijn.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 10, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> 2 Koyudo kwasten liggen sinds donderdag in Amsterdam volgens de T&T. Ze zijn vandaag niet aangekomen dus ik hoop dat ze morgen komen. Van de 2e bestelling is 1 kwast af en met de 2e zijn ze nog bezig. Dus dat duurt nog even.


  	Ik heb de kwasten helaas nog niet binnen. Duurt toch best lang, want ze zijn 2 weken al verstuurd.


----------



## MissHolland (Jun 11, 2013)

Hmm vreemd! Hoop dat er niets mee aan de hand is. Mijn kwasten zijn ook nog niet aan gekomen. Ze liggen nog steeds in Amsterdam. In Customs staat erbij sinds donderdag, zal wel in behandeling zijn? Heb er een beetje raar gevoel bij. Ze doen in Nederland toch niet paketjes vernietigen ofzo? Ik heb dat gedroomd haha. Vreselijke droom.. het zal je maar gebeuren..


----------



## Corally (Jun 11, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Hmm vreemd! Hoop dat er niets mee aan de hand is. Mijn kwasten zijn ook nog niet aan gekomen. Ze liggen nog steeds in Amsterdam. In Customs staat erbij sinds donderdag, zal wel in behandeling zijn? Heb er een beetje raar gevoel bij. Ze doen in Nederland toch niet paketjes vernietigen ofzo? Ik heb dat gedroomd haha. Vreselijke droom.. het zal je maar gebeuren..


 Oei dat is wel lang bij de douane dan, ik hoop niet dat je invoerrechten moet betalen.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 11, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Hmm vreemd! Hoop dat er niets mee aan de hand is. Mijn kwasten zijn ook nog niet aan gekomen. Ze liggen nog steeds in Amsterdam. In Customs staat erbij sinds donderdag, zal wel in behandeling zijn? Heb er een beetje raar gevoel bij. Ze doen in Nederland toch niet paketjes vernietigen ofzo? Ik heb dat gedroomd haha. Vreselijke droom.. het zal je maar gebeuren..


  	Ik snap ook niet dat het zolang duurt, maar soms heb je gewoon de pech dat een pakje er 3-4 weken over doet. Ik heb nog nooit gehoord dat pakjes vernietigd worden, dus daar zou ik zeker niet bang voor zijn. Misschien dat je inderdaad de pech hebt invoerrechten te moeten betalen, maar het kan ook zijn dat ze gewoon langzaam zijn. Misschien dat ze in het weekend niet werken ofzo bij costums en dat het daardoor langer duurt ofzo.


----------



## MissHolland (Jun 11, 2013)

Douane kosten zit er wel in denk ik.. Maar ook omdat ze de totale waarde gewoon op het pakket zetten staat op de website. Maar je kunt ook aan vinken als gift, dat heb ik bij beide gedaan. Heb ook geen idee hoe het dan op de sticker van het pakketje staat? Volgens mij worden de kwasten ook nog in een soort van koker geleverd. Dus je kunt nooit zoals bij Hakuhodo meerder in een keer bestellen. Maar we zullen zien! Ben heel benieuwd hoe het aan komt en ingepakt is. En nog benieuwder naar de kwasten natuurlijk!!

  	Pinkdollface, ja dat is waar idd.. soms kan het heel lang duren. Heb ook wel eens 3 weken op iets uit de US gewacht.


----------



## MACerette (Jun 12, 2013)

Mijn RT penselen hebben er een dikke 4 of 5 weken over gedaan waarvan ik zeker weet dat ze minimaal 3 of 4 weken daarvan bij de douane hebben gelegen maar ik heb niets hoeven bij te betalen. Wacht het maar even af. Valt waarschijnlijk mee.


----------



## MissHolland (Jun 12, 2013)

Helaas.. er lag een briefje in de bus. Er was niemand thuis maar er staat op dat ik douane kosten moet betalen. Bijna 36 euro! Het is te hopen dat ik dat niet bij het 2e pakketje hoef te betalen. Worden zo hele dure kwasten (en ze waren al duur) Anyway.. morgen heb ik ze   Ik zag in het TT topic een foto van Adored. Omg wat issie mooi! Is dit nou echt een die je gebruikt als highlighter? Of ook als blush? Chachacha is ook prachtig. Hoe zijn de mineralize producten voor gevoelige oogleden?


----------



## MACerette (Jun 12, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Ik zag in het TT topic een foto van Adored. Omg wat issie mooi! Is dit nou echt een die je gebruikt als highlighter? Of ook als blush? Chachacha is ook prachtig. Hoe zijn de mineralize producten voor gevoelige oogleden?


  	NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Daaaamn...


----------



## MissHolland (Jun 12, 2013)

Ja echt wel flink balen!! Het is de eerste keer dat ik moet betalen. Ben heel benieuwd wat ze er op hebben gezet. Misschien kan ik het 2e pakje dan nog veranderen.


----------



## Corally (Jun 12, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Helaas.. er lag een briefje in de bus. Er was niemand thuis maar er staat op dat ik douane kosten moet betalen. Bijna 36 euro! Het is te hopen dat ik dat niet bij het 2e pakketje hoef te betalen. Worden zo hele dure kwasten (en ze waren al duur) Anyway.. morgen heb ik ze   Ik zag in het TT topic een foto van Adored. Omg wat issie mooi! Is dit nou echt een die je gebruikt als highlighter? Of ook als blush? Chachacha is ook prachtig. Hoe zijn de mineralize producten voor gevoelige oogleden?


  Ah shit :| En Adored is idd een highlighter msf, een soort zomer versie van lightscapade haha.


----------



## MACerette (Jun 12, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Ja echt wel flink balen!! Het is de eerste keer dat ik moet betalen. Ben heel benieuwd wat ze er op hebben gezet. Misschien kan ik het 2e pakje dan nog veranderen.


  	Volgens mij is het willekeurig hoor. Wat was de waarde van het eerste pakje? Volgens mij mag je tot 150 euro importeren of niet?


----------



## MissHolland (Jun 12, 2013)

Highlighters gebruik ik eigenlijk nooit omdat mijn huid vaak al glimt. Jammer want het kan wel heel mooi zijn en Adored is zo mooi!  Tot de 150? Heb me er eerlijk gezegd nooit in verdiept haha. Ik weet alleen dat je tot de 20 euro sowieso geen douane kosten hebt. Deze 2 kwasten waren volgens mij in totaal 90 euro.


----------



## Eleentje (Jun 12, 2013)

Ben eindelijk klaar met het lezen van jullie posts over de afgelopen maand  Heerlijk dat er in deze topic volop wordt gekletst 
  	Volgens mij zijn er twee soorten kosten bij de douane: - douanekosten (oftewel BTW) en invoerrechten.  Voor douanekosten ben je al na 22 euro de lul, maar invoerrechten gaan ze pas heffen als de waarde van het pakketje + verzendkosten boven 150 euro ligt.


----------



## MACerette (Jun 12, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Tot de 150? Heb me er eerlijk gezegd nooit in verdiept haha. Ik weet alleen dat je tot de 20 euro sowieso geen douane kosten hebt. Deze 2 kwasten waren volgens mij in totaal 90 euro.


  	Ik weet het ook niet. Ik meen eens zoiets gehoord te hebben.


----------



## Eleentje (Jun 12, 2013)

Ik laat mijn CP-maatje altijd alle pakketjes markeren als cadeau en "used make-up" bij de beschrijving zetten. Tot nu toe altijd goed gegaan. Een van de pakketjes was zelfs geopend door de douane (daar lag een deel van mijn clarisonic die ik expres tussen twee pakketjes vroeg te verdelen, zodat de douane de waarde daarvan niet zou kunnen bepalen -- jah, ik ben wat dat betreft echt inventief geworden, nadat ik een keer voor een mp3 speler jaaaa-aren geleden dikke 50 euro extra aan douanekosten mocht betalen), maar niks voor hoeven te betalen.


  	Ladyhawke, ik zag je posten dat je bij Mac in Schiphol hebt geshopt? Ik dacht dat ze helemaal weg waren! Vroeger waren ze achter de Passport Control bij vertrekhal 2 te vinden, maar waar zitten ze tegenwoordig?

  	Vorige week verwees mijn tandarts me ook naar de kaakchirurg voor mijn onderste verstandskiezen, omdat ze dichtbij de zenuw zijn. Ik ben normaal niet bang voor de tandarts, en mijn 2 bovenste verstandskiezen zijn al verwijderd, maar het idee van kaakchirurg alleen vind ik super eng: chirurg klinkt echt zo ingrijpend. Straks gaat het nog fout en krijg ik van dat vertrokken gezicht of zo. Daar helpt echt geen make up meer bij 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Ik ben benieuwd naar de reviews van de Hakuhodo en die andere Japanse merk penselen die MissHolland (volgens mij?) heeft besteld. Hakuhodo staan op mijn verlanglijstje, maar ik heb nooit echt de tijd genomen om uit te zoeken welke de must-haves zijn. Ik ben zelf ook een fan van 217, als PDF, dat is de enige brush waarvan ik een back up vergeten ben om te kopen tijdens mijn US-trip. Ik heb wel veel andere penselen ingeslagen bij CCO en ook Sonia Kashuk om uit te proberen.  Ook wil ik die van Hourglass proberen, maar ze hadden ze niet bij de Sephora's waar ik geweest was, alleen online.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Jun 12, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Ik zag in het TT topic een foto van Adored. Omg wat issie mooi! Is dit nou echt een die je gebruikt als highlighter? Of ook als blush? Chachacha is ook prachtig. Hoe zijn de mineralize producten voor gevoelige oogleden?


  	Das naar! Ik denk inderdaad dat het pech is, dat je er uit gepikt bent. Wel denk ik dat ze naar verhouding minder bubble mailers eruit pakken dan pakketjes. En dat de prijs bovenop vermeld staat helpt natuurlijk ook niet echt mee. Maar volgens mij zijn winkels dit verplicht te doen. Anders kunnen zij zelf een toren hoge boete krijgen.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Jun 12, 2013)

Eleentje said:


> Ik laat mijn CP-maatje altijd alle pakketjes markeren als cadeau en "used make-up" bij de beschrijving zetten. Tot nu toe altijd goed gegaan. Een van de pakketjes was zelfs geopend door de douane (daar lag een deel van mijn clarisonic die ik expres tussen twee pakketjes vroeg te verdelen, zodat de douane de waarde daarvan niet zou kunnen bepalen -- jah, ik ben wat dat betreft echt inventief geworden, nadat ik een keer voor een mp3 speler jaaaa-aren geleden dikke 50 euro extra aan douanekosten mocht betalen), maar niks voor hoeven te betalen.
> 
> 
> Ladyhawke, ik zag je posten dat je bij Mac in Schiphol hebt geshopt? Ik dacht dat ze helemaal weg waren! Vroeger waren ze achter de Passport Control bij vertrekhal 2 te vinden, maar waar zitten ze tegenwoordig?
> ...


  	I envy you! Lekker naar de US! Heb je het leuk gehad? En ik kan me zo voorstellen dat een CCO echt als een kind in de snoepwinkel moet zijn?

  	Alhoewel de kaakchirurg 'zwaar' klinkt, denk ik dat je veiliger daar bent dan bij de tandarts. En gelukkig zijn het je onderste kiezen. Als het goed is voelt de verdoving daar ook iets minder dan in je bovenkaak.  in ieder geval succes!

  	En laat weten hoe je de Sonia Kashuk brushes vind. Ben erg benieuwd! Ik hoor goede verhalen over haar penselen.


----------



## Eleentje (Jun 12, 2013)

Ja, ik zou het niet durven bij winkels dat te vragen, daarom moet het elke keer via een CP.


----------



## Corally (Jun 12, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Highlighters gebruik ik eigenlijk nooit omdat mijn huid vaak al glimt. Jammer want het kan wel heel mooi zijn en Adored is zo mooi!  Tot de 150? Heb me er eerlijk gezegd nooit in verdiept haha. Ik weet alleen dat je tot de 20 euro sowieso geen douane kosten hebt. Deze 2 kwasten waren volgens mij in totaal 90 euro.


  Het is volgens mij een 'subtiele' highlighter, net als lightscapade. Ik glim ook heel snel dus ik gebruik voornamelijk matte en satin blushes en dan een highlighter, als het een satin blush is met wat meer glans dan gebruik ik geen highlighter. Maar highlighters als soft & gentle kan ik ook echt niet hebben hoor, too much. hboy:  





Eleentje said:


> Ben eindelijk klaar met het lezen van jullie posts over de afgelopen maand  Heerlijk dat er in deze topic volop wordt gekletst  Volgens mij zijn er twee soorten kosten bij de douane: - douanekosten (oftewel BTW) en invoerrechten.  Voor douanekosten ben je al na 22 euro de lul, maar invoerrechten gaan ze pas heffen als de waarde van het pakketje + verzendkosten boven 150 euro ligt.


 Het is volgens mij net andersom, invoerrechten na 22 euro en btw komt erbij na 150 euro. Maar het maakt niet uit hoe het heet, je bent idd de lul. :lol:


----------



## Corally (Jun 12, 2013)

Eleentje said:


> Ik laat mijn CP-maatje altijd alle pakketjes markeren als cadeau en "used make-up" bij de beschrijving zetten. Tot nu toe altijd goed gegaan. Een van de pakketjes was zelfs geopend door de douane (daar lag een deel van mijn clarisonic die ik expres tussen twee pakketjes vroeg te verdelen, zodat de douane de waarde daarvan niet zou kunnen bepalen -- jah, ik ben wat dat betreft echt inventief geworden, nadat ik een keer voor een mp3 speler jaaaa-aren geleden dikke 50 euro extra aan douanekosten mocht betalen), maar niks voor hoeven te betalen.   Ladyhawke, ik zag je posten dat je bij Mac in Schiphol hebt geshopt? Ik dacht dat ze helemaal weg waren! Vroeger waren ze achter de Passport Control bij vertrekhal 2 te vinden, maar waar zitten ze tegenwoordig?  Vorige week verwees mijn tandarts me ook naar de kaakchirurg voor mijn onderste verstandskiezen, omdat ze dichtbij de zenuw zijn. Ik ben normaal niet bang voor de tandarts, en mijn 2 bovenste verstandskiezen zijn al verwijderd, maar het idee van kaakchirurg alleen vind ik super eng: chirurg klinkt echt zo ingrijpend. Straks gaat het nog fout en krijg ik van dat vertrokken gezicht of zo. Daar helpt echt geen make up meer bij
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ik was 2,5 week geleden nog bij de kaakchirurg, brrr. Er zit nu ook zo'n gat waar de hele tijd eten in blijft zitten en ik moet dat er maar uithalen met een tandenstoker omdat het met een tandenborstel niet lukt.  (onsmakelijk, sorry ) Over iets meer dan een maand moet ik voor  m'n andere verstandskies bah.  Mijn cp'er zet ook altijd used make-up erop, zet iets van $10 aan waarde erop en ze kruist 'gift' aan, tot zo ver is het idd goed gedaan.


----------



## Eleentje (Jun 12, 2013)

Corally said:


> Het is volgens mij net andersom, invoerrechten na 22 euro en btw komt erbij na 150 euro. Maar het maakt niet uit hoe het heet, je bent idd de lul.


  	Ik heb hem gevonden, die pagina waar het allemaal uitgelegd wordt:  http://www.belastingdienst.nl/wps/w...n_bij_invoer_betalen_zo_ja_hoe_bereken_ik_dat
  	Maar ja, inderdaad, maakt niet uit hoe het benoemd wordt, het is gewoon irritant. De belasting zelf is niet zo een ramp, maar de kosten die de courier berekent, die maken het echt zuur.


----------



## MissHolland (Jun 12, 2013)

Eleentje, ik zal het morgen eens aan de postbode vragen. Heb al even op PostNL gekeken maar kan er niet echt iets uit wijs worden. De douane site is al helemaal niet duidelijk. Leuk dat je naar de US bent geweest!! Ik baal van mijn vliegangst, lijkt me een geweldig land om te bezoeken. En je bent naar de CCO geweest, gaaf! Echt jammer dat wij hier niet zoiets hebben.. Pinkdollface heeft Hakuhodo kwasten besteld en ik heb Koyudo kwasten besteld. Er staan ook nog foto's in dit topic van mijn Hakuhodo kwasten. Heb er maar 4 maar ben er onwijs blij mee en er zullen zeker over een tijd nog een paar erbij komen. Ben benieuwd wat je van de Sonia Kashuk kwasten gaat vinden. Schijnen goeie kwasten te zijn en ook niet zo belachelijk duur.
	Edit: ik was wat traag met typen en las ondertussen nog wat anders haha. Maar dan klopt het niet want 21% van de 90 euro is ongeveer 18 euro. Lang geen 35.

  	De kaakchirurg is beter dan de tandarts omdat zij er veel verder in gespecialiseerd zijn en dit werk dagelijks doen. Maar ik vind het ook eng.. moet al iets van 6 jaar mijn verstandkiezen eruit maar ik durf het niet.. Wel een poging gedaan maar die was niet zo geslaagd..


----------



## Corally (Jun 12, 2013)

@ Eleentje Heb je toch gelijk haha! Fijn dat je het zo leuk hebt gehad in Amerika. Ik ben benieuwd wat je allemaal gekocht hebt, foto?


----------



## Corally (Jun 12, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Eleentje, ik zal het morgen eens aan de postbode vragen. Heb al even op PostNL gekeken maar kan er niet echt iets uit wijs worden. De douane site is al helemaal niet duidelijk. Leuk dat je naar de US bent geweest!! Ik baal van mijn vliegangst, lijkt me een geweldig land om te bezoeken. En je bent naar de CCO geweest, gaaf! Echt jammer dat wij hier niet zoiets hebben.. Pinkdollface heeft Hakuhodo kwasten besteld en ik heb Koyudo kwasten besteld. Er staan ook nog foto's in dit topic van mijn Hakuhodo kwasten. Heb er maar 4 maar ben er onwijs blij mee en er zullen zeker over een tijd nog een paar erbij komen. Ben benieuwd wat je van de Sonia Kashuk kwasten gaat vinden. Schijnen goeie kwasten te zijn en ook niet zo belachelijk duur.  De kaakchirurg is beter dan de tandarts omdat zij er veel verder in gespecialiseerd zijn en dit werk dagelijks doen. Maar ik vind het ook eng.. moet al iets van 6 jaar mijn verstandkiezen eruit maar ik durf het niet.. Wel een poging gedaan maar die was niet zo geslaagd..


  Ja, echt jammer dat we geen CCO's hebben, België heeft wel een CCO waar alleen werknemers van Estee lauder bedrijven mogen shoppen. :yuck: Ik ben achteraf wel blij dat mijn verstandskies bij de kaakchirurg is verwijderd idd, ik wil niet weten hoe het zou zijn bij de tandarts. Ik was binnen een halfuur klaar (incl. wachten) en de volgende zal denk ik nog sneller gaan omdat die iets beter ligt.


----------



## Eleentje (Jun 12, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ja, echt jammer dat we geen CCO's hebben, *België heeft wel een CCO waar alleen werknemers van Estee lauder bedrijven mogen shoppen*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Dit it is toch stom?  
  	Maar goed ik zie een CCO in NL niet zo snel komen, omdat alles hier toch al belachelijk snel uitverkocht raakt.

  	Ik ben blij om te horen dat het bij de kaakchirurg eigenlijk beter is. Krijg je daar ook plaatstelijke verdoving of algehele? Toen mijn verstandskiezen aan de bovenkant waren getrokken had ik ook last van het eten die steeds in de gaten kwam, totdat mijn tandvlees was samengetrokken. Bah bah bah!

  	MissHolland, 35 euro kan wel kloppen dan.. 18 euro is de belasting en 17 euro zijn de kosten die PostNL berekent voor het inklaren van het pakketje (belachelijk, he, ze vullen slechts een formuliertje in en schieten het geld voor bij de douane).


----------



## Corally (Jun 12, 2013)

Eleentje said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > @ Eleentje  Heb je toch gelijk haha! Fijn dat je het zo leuk hebt gehad in Amerika. Ik ben benieuwd wat je allemaal gekocht hebt, foto?
> ...


  Leuk!   Het was mijn eerste verstandskies die eruit moest dus ik heb geen ervaring met de tandarts.. maar voor kaakchirurgen is dit routine en voor tandartsen niet. Mijn kies lag heel moeilijk en heel dicht bij een zenuw, hij moest al in meerdere stukken eruit bij de kaakchirurg en hij was moeilijk te verwijderen.. dus ik had dit niet bij de tandarts willen doen. Ik heb een plaatselijke verdoving gehad maar volgens mij kan je ook onder narcose gaan, al zal daar wel ander prijskaartje aan hangen.  Echt belachelijk hoeveel ze rekenen voor inklaren. hboy: Ik moest een keer 20 euro betalen, en het was maar een paar euro btw.. stelletje f*ckers.


----------



## Eleentje (Jun 12, 2013)

Ik heb even een snelle foto gemaakt van de haul (dit is inclusief mijn bestellingen van de afgelopen half jaar die ik eindelijk kon ophalen), behalve de beautyblender. Die moet nog schoon.






  	En een close-up van de Le Metier de Beaute palette - waarmee ik het meest blij ben


----------



## Corally (Jun 12, 2013)

Eleentje said:


> Ik heb even een snelle foto gemaakt van de haul (dit is inclusief mijn bestellingen van de afgelopen half jaar die ik eindelijk kon ophalen), behalve de beautyblender. Die moet nog schoon.
> 
> En een close-up van de Le Metier de Beaute palette - waarmee ik het meest blij ben


  OMG, NICE! Zoveel prachtige dingen.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jun 13, 2013)

@ Eleentje yep ik heb geshopt bij mac op schiphol ^^ Ze hadden echt nog heel veel van LE zoals Extra Dimensions en Fashion Sets. Eerst zaten ze in vertrekhal 2 maar nu zitten ze in vertrekhal 1. Het is een mobiele stand en elk half jaar verhuizen ze naar een andere vertrekhal . Als je een keer gaat vliegen en je zit in de verkeerde vertrekhal kan je gewoon door de paspoortcontrole naar de andere hal! Heb ik ook gedaan ^^.

  	Ik gebruik trouwens Soft & Gentle bijna elke dag als highlighter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Echt mijn favo highlighter. Hoewel ik Albatross van NARS ook heel graag een keer wil proberen.


----------



## MACerette (Jun 13, 2013)

Eleentje said:


> Ik heb even een snelle foto gemaakt van de haul (dit is inclusief mijn bestellingen van de afgelopen half jaar die ik eindelijk kon ophalen), behalve de beautyblender. Die moet nog schoon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Nice!!!


----------



## MACerette (Jun 13, 2013)

@ PDF: de wind staat vandaag anders en het licht valt vandaag ook anders. So Chaud is toch wel mooi hoor! Ik vind hem mooier dan T&T en NO.
  	Tarte & Trendy vind ik ook wel ok maar er moet vooral geen foundation op mijn lippen zitten. Dan vind ik hem erg licht. Ik denk dat ik die mooier vind als de kleur van je lippen er wat doorheen komt. Sweet and Sour vond ik in de eerste instantie niks maar ik had hem dan ook snel opgeflatst lekker dik, no liner dus ik vond het Tyrone Biggums. Maar als je hem met wat meer beleid opbrengt is hij wel draagbaar. Waarschijnlijk beter dan een gewone nude. En Royal Sunset vind ik mooi


----------



## MACerette (Jun 13, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> @ Eleentje yep ik heb geshopt bij mac op schiphol ^^ Ze hadden echt nog heel veel van LE zoals Extra Dimensions en Fashion Sets. Eerst zaten ze in vertrekhal 2 maar nu zitten ze in vertrekhal 1. Het is een mobiele stand en elk half jaar verhuizen ze naar een andere vertrekhal . Als je een keer gaat vliegen en je zit in de verkeerde vertrekhal kan je gewoon door de paspoortcontrole naar de andere hal! Heb ik ook gedaan ^^.
> 
> Ik gebruik trouwens Soft & Gentle bijna elke dag als highlighter
> 
> ...


  	Albatross is een gouden gloed. Hij ziet er wit uit maar op de huid zie je alleen een gouden glans. Ook niet verkeerd. Nico is ook heel mooi btw. Die draag ik vaker. Dan heb je een subtiele glow. Nice...


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 13, 2013)

MACerette said:


> @ PDF: de wind staat vandaag anders en het licht valt vandaag ook anders. So Chaud is toch wel mooi hoor! Ik vind hem mooier dan T&T en NO.
> Tarte & Trendy vind ik ook wel ok maar er moet vooral geen foundation op mijn lippen zitten. Dan vind ik hem erg licht. Ik denk dat ik die mooier vind als de kleur van je lippen er wat doorheen komt. Sweet and Sour vond ik in de eerste instantie niks maar ik had hem dan ook snel opgeflatst lekker dik, no liner dus ik vond het Tyrone Biggums. Maar als je hem met wat meer beleid opbrengt is hij wel draagbaar. Waarschijnlijk beter dan een gewone nude. En Royal Sunset vind ik mooi


  	Ok dan is So Chaud terug op mijn lijstje Ik ben echt gek op Tart & Trendy! Ik gebruik nooit foundation op mijn lippen. Ik ben bang dat dat ze teveel uitdroogt. Ik ben niet zo'n fan van lustres, maar bij deze is het juist zo mooi als je natuurlijke lipkleur ermee mengt. Ik zou hem zeker nog eens proberen zonder foundation op je lippen. Ik moet Sweet & Sour nog goed uittesten, maar bij mij was hij niet concealernude/Tyrone Biggums territorium en het perziktintje maakt hem best speciaal. Royal Sunset is ook supermooi! Ik ben ook nog steeds gek op Honey Jasmine.  Immortal Flower vind ik ook mooi, maar die vond ik vorig jaar al heel mooi, dus vandaar dat ik er niet zoveel meer over zeg. Ik heb hem gisteren trouwens wel voor het eerst gebruikt in combinatie met een rode lipstick (RiRi Woo) en dat beviel me verrassend goed. Ik had op mijn ogen alleen mascara en dan is het soms saai om een hele rustige blush als The Perfect Cheek of Blushbaby op te doen. Immortal Flower geeft mijn gezicht dan net iets meer kleur.


----------



## MissHolland (Jun 13, 2013)

Wauw Eleentje wat een mooie aankopen!!! Heerlijk zeg!   Pinkdollface, IF vind ik ook ontzettend mooi. Het enige jammere is dat hij niet zo gepigmenteerd is.  Mijn 2 kwasten zijn aangekomen. Ze waren vergeten om op het pakketje als gift te zetten. Had ik wel aan gegeven dus ik heb ze even gemailt. De postbode zei dat je dan minder kans hebt om eruit gepakt te worden dan dat ze het er niet op hebben staan.   Verder: Wauw! Kunnen kwasten nog zachter? Was mijn eerste gedachte toen ik de kwasten had uit gepakt. Echt niet normaal zacht. Ik weet nog niet wat ik van de foundation kwast moet vinden kwa vorm maar de kwaliteit is iig hoog. Ik heb ze net gewassen. Ga ze vanmiddag op de foto zetten en uit proberen. Zal vanavond proberen de fotos te plaatsen.


----------



## MissHolland (Jun 13, 2013)

Oja.. ze kwamen in een mega grote doos.. beetje jammer. Zal ik ook een foto van maken.


----------



## MACerette (Jun 13, 2013)

Quote: 	 		 			Originally Posted by *Pinkdollface* 



 		 			Ok dan is So Chaud terug op mijn lijstje Ik ben echt gek op Tart & Trendy! Ik gebruik nooit foundation op mijn lippen. Ik ben bang dat dat ze teveel uitdroogt. Ik ben niet zo'n fan van lustres, *maar bij deze is het juist zo mooi als je natuurlijke lipkleur ermee mengt*. Ik zou hem zeker nog eens proberen zonder foundation op je lippen. Ik moet Sweet & Sour nog goed uittesten, maar bij mij was hij niet concealernude/Tyrone Biggums territorium en het perziktintje maakt hem best speciaal. Royal Sunset is ook supermooi! Ik ben ook nog steeds gek op Honey Jasmine.  Immortal Flower vind ik ook mooi, maar die vond ik vorig jaar al heel mooi, dus vandaar dat ik er niet zoveel meer over zeg. Ik heb hem gisteren trouwens wel voor het eerst gebruikt in combinatie met een rode lipstick (RiRi Woo) en dat beviel me verrassend goed. Ik had op mijn ogen alleen mascara en dan is het soms saai om een hele rustige blush als The Perfect Cheek of Blushbaby op te doen. Immortal Flower geeft mijn gezicht dan net iets meer kleur.






  	Mocht je no een BU hier en daar willen, check ff je PM 

  	Klopt, perzikkleurige blush kan inderdaad heel mooi staan bij rode l/s. Legendary was dan ook een goed keus bij MM, of Melba of....(insert je fav peachy blush hier).


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 13, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Mocht je no een BU hier en daar willen, check ff je PM
> 
> Klopt, perzikkleurige blush kan inderdaad heel mooi staan bij rode l/s. Legendary was dan ook een goed keus bij MM, of Melba of....(insert je fav peachy blush hier).


  	Ik had het gezien dankje Ik zal Legendary ook eens proberen, wat die lijkt me nu inderdaad ook mooi bij rode lipsticks.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jun 13, 2013)

Ik heb mijn IF inmiddels alweer verkocht . Vond hem te licht. Man ik kan echt niet wachten tot Rihanna loves mac uitkomt! Weet nog steeds niet wat ik neem, iig wel Riri Woo


----------



## MissHolland (Jun 13, 2013)

Mijn Koyudo kwastjes  Ze zijn heel klein en schattig hihi. In het Koyudo topic staan nog 2 andere foto's. De linker kwast is echt zoooooo zacht! De rechter zit een foutje in. Weet niet of ik hiervoor moet gaan mailen.. Foto:



  	Er zit een hele kier? aan de achterkant. Aan de andere kant niet.

  	De doos was al geplet dus daar geen foto van gemaakt, maar het was een hele grote doos. Zoiets als deze:
  	http://www.golfkarton-doos.nl/images/0201golfkarton-doos.nl.jpg maar dan nog iets breder.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 14, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Mijn Koyudo kwastjes  Ze zijn heel klein en schattig hihi. In het Koyudo topic staan nog 2 andere foto's. De linker kwast is echt zoooooo zacht! De rechter zit een foutje in. Weet niet of ik hiervoor moet gaan mailen.. Foto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Ik heb je foto's net gezien. Ik zou wel mailen over dat foutje. Het zijn zo'n dure kwasten en dan verwacht je dat ze perfect zijn. Ik ben benieuwd hoe ze in gebruik zijn.


----------



## MACerette (Jun 14, 2013)

Mee eens. Ze zien er verder wel goed uit trouwens


----------



## MissHolland (Jun 14, 2013)

Ja dat is waar, ze zijn te duur voor een foutje. Zal ze zo mailen. Ben benieuwd wat ze zeggen.  Het ziet er naar uit dat dit mijn 2e oogschaduw palette word van MAC: http://www.beautezine.com/mac-veluxe-pearlfusion-shadow-in-smokeluxe-review-photos-swatches/ Prachtig! Zit ook te denken om een cream blush van Dior te kopen.. Capri. Maar dan moet ik mijn deal verbreken of het stiekem doen hehe.


----------



## Eleentje (Jun 14, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Mijn Koyudo kwastjes  Ze zijn heel klein en schattig hihi. In het Koyudo topic staan nog 2 andere foto's. De linker kwast is echt zoooooo zacht! De rechter zit een foutje in. Weet niet of ik hiervoor moet gaan mailen.. Foto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Ze zien inderdaad super schattig en ik ben echt dol op zachte kwasten. Een beetje jammer van dat foutje, maar hopelijk kunnen ze jou een goede oplossing bieden.
  	Die doos :O Overdrijven is een kunst!!!

  	Ik heb de Brazenly, Crimson Tryst en Bare Minimum kunnen bestellen van N&M. Yaaaay


----------



## MissHolland (Jun 14, 2013)

Heb net in mijn gebrekkige Engels een mail gestuurd hihi. Heb geschreven dat de kwast een 'hole' heeft maar dat niet het juiste woord er voor is
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ben benieuwd wat ze er van gaan zeggen. Ze zijn wel ontzettend snel trouwens met mailen! Ik heb al 3x naar ze toe gemaild en iedere keer binnen een dag een antwoord. Dus heel netjes.

  	Soms dan is het net of jullie met een geheime code praten haha. Eleentje, wat is N&M?


----------



## Corally (Jun 14, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Heb net in mijn gebrekkige Engels een mail gestuurd hihi. Heb geschreven dat de kwast een 'hole' heeft maar dat niet het juiste woord er voor is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nude & Metallics. Haha hole :haha: Als ze het niet begrijpen.. kan je beter zoiets zeggen: There's a gap between the ferrule and the handle. Jammer van het foutje, ik hoop dat ze het oplossen. Ze zien er wel heel mooi en schattig uit!


----------



## Gatton (Jun 15, 2013)

Hahah wat een blonde actie heb ik weer, wat kwasten en limited edition Sleek producten besteld bij Boozyshop, heb ik het naar mijn ouderlijk huis laten sturen, en geen idee wanneer ik daar weer eens ben, whaha.


----------



## Corally (Jun 15, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Hahah wat een blonde actie heb ik weer, wat kwasten en limited edition Sleek producten besteld bij Boozyshop, heb ik het naar mijn ouderlijk huis laten sturen, en geen idee wanneer ik daar weer eens ben, whaha.


 Hahaha handig. :lol: Ik heb pas het Sweet Cheeks blush palette besteld, maar moet 'm nog wel proberen!


----------



## MACerette (Jun 15, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Hahah wat een blonde actie heb ik weer, wat kwasten en limited edition Sleek producten besteld bij Boozyshop, heb ik het naar mijn ouderlijk huis laten sturen, en geen idee wanneer ik daar weer eens ben, whaha.


  	Als je ze vandaag hebt besteld zou ik haar even mailen om het adres te wijzigen. Ja heb je, nee kun je krijgen...


----------



## Corally (Jun 15, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Gatton said:
> 
> 
> > Hahah wat een blonde actie heb ik weer, wat kwasten en limited edition Sleek producten besteld bij Boozyshop, heb ik het naar mijn ouderlijk huis laten sturen, en geen idee wanneer ik daar weer eens ben, whaha.
> ...


 Maaike is erg behulpzaam dus ik zou het zeker proberen Gatton!


----------



## MACerette (Jun 15, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Hahah wat een blonde actie heb ik weer, wat kwasten en limited edition Sleek producten besteld bij Boozyshop, heb ik het naar mijn ouderlijk huis laten sturen, en geen idee wanneer ik daar weer eens ben, whaha. 				 				Als je ze vandaag hebt besteld zou ik haar even mailen om het adres te wijzigen. Ja heb je, nee kun je krijgen... 		 		Maaike is erg behulpzaam dus ik zou het zeker proberen Gatton!


  	Precies. Ik was haar naam even kwijt, maar ik heb in het verleden ook goede ervaringen met haar gehad. Spoedbestellingen, wijzigingen etc... Goede service dus mailen loont.


----------



## Gatton (Jun 16, 2013)

Hehe, het was al aangekomen, daarom had ik het door... Maar moeders stond opeens aan de deur met het pakketje, ze was "toevallig 30 km verderop", haha.


----------



## Corally (Jun 16, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Hehe, het was al aangekomen, daarom had ik het door... Maar moeders stond opeens aan de deur met het pakketje, ze was "toevallig 30 km verderop", haha.


 Aah lief!


----------



## Horizon (Jun 16, 2013)

Na lang lurken toch ook maar een account aangemaakt! Ook al heb ik (nog) niet zoveel van MAC, hehe. Ik kan niet wachten tot Riri hearts MAC uitkomt! Wel irritant dat de release de hele tijd is uitgesteld, want op 6 juni en 13 juni had ik de hele dag maar op 20 juni heb ik dus 's ochtends een tentamen.. mehh 
  	Weten jullie misschien rond welke tijd RHM uitkomt?


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 16, 2013)

Horizon said:


> Na lang lurken toch ook maar een account aangemaakt! Ook al heb ik (nog) niet zoveel van MAC, hehe. Ik kan niet wachten tot Riri hearts MAC uitkomt! Wel irritant dat de release de hele tijd is uitgesteld, want op 6 juni en 13 juni had ik de hele dag maar op 20 juni heb ik dus 's ochtends een tentamen.. mehh
> Weten jullie misschien rond welke tijd RHM uitkomt?


  	Ah bah jij ook al een tentamen 's ochtends, ik dus ook Als het goed is komt het om 12 uur online, dus misschien ben je nog op tijd thuis? Leuk dat je ook een account hebt aangemaakt Kleine waarschuwing je collectie zal vast gaan groeien als je hier blijft rondhangen


----------



## Horizon (Jun 17, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ah bah jij ook al een tentamen 's ochtends, ik dus ook Als het goed is komt het om 12 uur online, dus misschien ben je nog op tijd thuis? Leuk dat je ook een account hebt aangemaakt Kleine waarschuwing je collectie zal vast gaan groeien als je hier blijft rondhangen


  	Ooh dat moet goed komen, om half 11 ben ik als het goed is klaar. Hahaha, mn portemonnee zal het erger vinden dan ik!


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jun 17, 2013)

Horizon!

  	Ik zit hier nog niet zo lang en mijn MAC collectie is vertienvoudigd dus je bent gewaarschuwd haha!
  	Als je vanaf 11 uur de site gaat stalken komt het denk ik wel goed 
  	Ik weet nog niet wat ik neem aangezien er niet echt goede swatches zijn... uiteindelijk denk ik dat alle 3 de lippies bestel


----------



## Horizon (Jun 17, 2013)

Nog niet veel swatches inderdaad, morgen komt RHM in de US uit toch? Hopelijk krijgen we dan wat meer te zien! Ik denk dat ik voor Heaux en Riri Woo ga, Riri Boy staat me denk ik niet zo mooi.


----------



## MACerette (Jun 17, 2013)

Horizon said:


> Na lang lurken toch ook maar een account aangemaakt! Ook al heb ik (nog) niet zoveel van MAC, hehe. Ik kan niet wachten tot Riri hearts MAC uitkomt! Wel irritant dat de release de hele tijd is uitgesteld, want op 6 juni en 13 juni had ik de hele dag maar op 20 juni heb ik dus 's ochtends een tentamen.. mehh
> Weten jullie misschien rond welke tijd RHM uitkomt?


----------



## MACerette (Jun 17, 2013)

@Pdf: vandaag heb ik Sail La Vie weer eens van stal gehaald. Hij lijkt erg op So Chaud, dus als je je geld elders nodig hebt zou ik SLV gebruiken. Ik geloof tenminste dat jij SLV ook hebt, toch?


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 17, 2013)

MACerette said:


> @Pdf: vandaag heb ik Sail La Vie weer eens van stal gehaald. Hij lijkt erg op So Chaud, dus als je je geld elders nodig hebt zou ik SLV gebruiken. Ik geloof tenminste dat jij SLV ook hebt, toch?


  	Ja ik heb SLV inderdaad. Goed dat je het zegt, dan kan So Chaud nog even blijven liggen, maar de matte finish lijkt me wel erg mooi bij die kleur.


----------



## MACerette (Jun 17, 2013)

MACerette said:


> @Pdf: vandaag heb ik Sail La Vie weer eens van stal gehaald. Hij lijkt erg op So Chaud, dus als je je geld elders nodig hebt zou ik SLV gebruiken. Ik geloof tenminste dat jij SLV ook hebt, toch?
> Ja ik heb SLV inderdaad. Goed dat je het zegt, dan kan So Chaud nog even blijven liggen, maar de matte finish lijkt me wel erg mooi bij die kleur.


  	Ik ben een paar dagen geleden overgestoken naar de np thread en heb vandaag NARS Lal Mirchi op, een oranje rode kleur. Ik wilde graag eens kijken of die dichter bij Lady Danger of So Chaud lag dus die heb ik op mijn hand geswatched. Toen heb ik SLV er ook maar bij gehouden en op de hand lijken ze echt heel erg op elkaar. Ik had LD wel in het midden. Ik zal ze nog eens vergelijken voor je en laat je snel wat weten.


----------



## Corally (Jun 17, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Pinkdollface said:
> 
> 
> > MACerette said:
> ...


  NP thread is gevaarlijk hoor, ik zou er niet te vaak komen. :lol:  





Horizon said:


> Na lang lurken toch ook maar een account aangemaakt! Ook al heb ik (nog) niet zoveel van MAC, hehe. Ik kan niet wachten tot Riri hearts MAC uitkomt! Wel irritant dat de release de hele tijd is uitgesteld, want op 6 juni en 13 juni had ik de hele dag maar op 20 juni heb ik dus 's ochtends een tentamen.. mehh  Weten jullie misschien rond welke tijd RHM uitkomt?


  YAY, nog een Dutchie erbij. :specktrawelcome:


----------



## MissHolland (Jun 17, 2013)

Welkom Horizon! Ik zit hier ook nog niet zo lang. Las al jaren mee op het forum maar me nooit aangemeld dus het werd hoog tijd hihi. Veel plezier op het forum!

  	De foto´s van mijn Koyudo kwast hebben ze door gestuurd naar de fabriek waar de kwasten worden gemaakt. Ben benieuwd wat ze er van gaan zeggen. Hij begreep mijn mail wel met mijn ´hole´

  	Heb nu een paar dagen NARS blusher in Deep Throat gebruikt en begin hem wel steeds meer te waarderen. De MAC blushers ook trouwens. Ik was zo gehecht aan mijn Illamasqua Disobey en Naked Rose dat ik alleen die nog maar gebruikte en ik NARS en MAC niet eens meer fijn vond. Ik moet gewoon vaker gaan afwisselen. Al heb ik vandaag weer Illamasqua op gedaan en ik denk dat ik toch na de zomer weer een van Illamasqua erbij ga aanschaffen. Ze zijn zo fijn in gebruik en blijven gewoon echt de hele dag perfect zitten. En gaat er pas af als je het eraf wast.


----------



## Corally (Jun 17, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Welkom Horizon! Ik zit hier ook nog niet zo lang. Las al jaren mee op het forum maar me nooit aangemeld dus het werd hoog tijd hihi. Veel plezier op het forum!  De foto´s van mijn Koyudo kwast hebben ze door gestuurd naar de fabriek waar de kwasten worden gemaakt. Ben benieuwd wat ze er van gaan zeggen. Hij begreep mijn mail wel met mijn ´hole´  Heb nu een paar dagen NARS blusher in Deep Throat gebruikt en begin hem wel steeds meer te waarderen. De MAC blushers ook trouwens. Ik was zo gehecht aan mijn Illamasqua Disobey en Naked Rose dat ik alleen die nog maar gebruikte en ik NARS en MAC niet eens meer fijn vond. Ik moet gewoon vaker gaan afwisselen. Al heb ik vandaag weer Illamasqua op gedaan en ik denk dat ik toch na de zomer weer een van Illamasqua erbij ga aanschaffen. Ze zijn zo fijn in gebruik en blijven gewoon echt de hele dag perfect zitten. En gaat er pas af als je het eraf wast.


  Ah mooi dat ze het probleem snel behandelen!  En Illamasqua blushes zijn ook heel fijn! Ik heb er maar 3 dus ik moet zeker een keertje meer bestellen. :lol:


----------



## MACerette (Jun 17, 2013)

Zit er parfum in de Illamasqua blushes? Weet iemand van jullie dat?
  	Eta: Sorry, net op de sita gecheckt. Ja dus + minerale olie.


----------



## Corally (Jun 17, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Zit er parfum in de Illamasqua blushes? Weet iemand van jullie dat? Eta: Sorry, net op de sita gecheckt. Ja dus + minerale olie.


  Ik heb het net even gecheckt en er zit inderdaad parfum in, wel erg laag op de ingrediëntenlijst.


----------



## MACerette (Jun 17, 2013)

Site niet sita dus. Ik ben echt moe. Thanks voor het checken! Ik hoop zo naar bed te gaan (als mijn nagels zijn uitgehard).


----------



## Corally (Jun 17, 2013)

NP! Welke nagellak heb je gebruikt?


----------



## MissHolland (Jun 17, 2013)

Oepss.. een Hakuhodo kwast (G5555) gekocht. Kon niet slapen.. Ik moet echt stoppen met kopen! Heb nog nooit zoveel geld uitgegeven aan make-up en kwasten! Dus nu echt echt een koop stop.. Morgen komt er een mooie bestelling van Wehkamp. Dure maand.


----------



## MACerette (Jun 17, 2013)

Corally said:


> NP! Welke nagellak heb je gebruikt?


 :haha: Schiap van NARS. Ik dacht dat ik Ratin Jot had gepakt, maar vandaag dus roze.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 18, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Schiap van NARS. Ik dacht dat ik Ratin Jot had gepakt, maar vandaag dus roze.


  	Ik moet ook eens wat vaker mijn roze nagellakjes dragen. Ik heb mijn nagels gisteravond ook gelakt met de prachtige Chanel Azure! Ik ben ook af en toe aan het kijken in het nagellak topic, maar ik probeer me er niet in te mengen


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jun 18, 2013)

Gaan jullie naar de preview night van tropical taboo op 5 juli in amsterdam??


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 18, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Gaan jullie naar de preview night van tropical taboo op 5 juli in amsterdam??


  	Ik denk het niet. Ik ga waarschijnlijk naar Arnhem op 6 juli voor TT.


----------



## Eleentje (Jun 18, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Gaan jullie naar de preview night van tropical taboo op 5 juli in amsterdam??


  	Ik heb ook een invite gehad en wilde hetzelfde vragen.
  	Als mijn reis naar Rusland niet doorgaat, dan kom ik wel kijken, denk ik


----------



## MACerette (Jun 18, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Schiap van NARS. Ik dacht dat ik Ratin Jot had gepakt, maar vandaag dus roze. 		 		 			Ik moet ook eens wat vaker mijn roze nagellakjes dragen. Ik heb mijn nagels gisteravond ook gelakt met de prachtige Chanel Azure! Ik ben ook af en toe aan het kijken in het nagellak topic, maar ik probeer me er niet in te mengen


  	Azure is mooi! Ik heb er over gedacht hem te kopen (doe ik mss ook nog wel) maar ik heb twee kleuren van ChG waarvan ik denk dat ze wel in de buurt komen: Passion in the Pacific en Beauty on the Beach. Ik voel me redelijk conservatief. Schiap is roze, wel mooi maar alles matched: vingers, tenen en Pink Pigeon (want kleur is hetzelfde als Schiap). Gisteren was het een grote bijeengeraapte zooi: ChG ChaChaCha op mijn tenen, NARS Lal Mirchi op mijn nagels, SLV l/s, Kobaltblauw t-shirt, roze tas en roze havaianas. Ik ben niet zo matchy matchy maar dat was toch net niet.


----------



## MACerette (Jun 18, 2013)

Ik ga trouwens niet. Ik denk dat ik gewoon naar Luik ga met de release. Dichterbij. Ik heb ook het idee dat het gigantische haul gaat worden: de 159, Adored en mss Lust (wil ik beide zien), Fever Isle (+evt BU) en de blushes skip ik waarschijnlijk ook. De enige kanshebbers zijn de msf's en evt de blushes als ze me live wowen, anders niet.


----------



## Corally (Jun 18, 2013)

Wat een drama weer met de RiRi collectie in Amerika..   Ik weet niet of ik naar de preview night ga, ik denk het niet eigenlijk.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 18, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Azure is mooi! Ik heb er over gedacht hem te kopen (doe ik mss ook nog wel) maar ik heb twee kleuren van ChG waarvan ik denk dat ze wel in de buurt komen: Passion in the Pacific en Beauty on the Beach. Ik voel me redelijk conservatief. Schiap is roze, wel mooi maar alles matched: vingers, tenen en Pink Pigeon (want kleur is hetzelfde als Schiap). Gisteren was het een grote bijeengeraapte zooi: ChG ChaChaCha op mijn tenen, NARS Lal Mirchi op mijn nagels, SLV l/s, Kobaltblauw t-shirt, roze tas en roze havaianas. Ik ben niet zo matchy matchy maar dat was toch net niet.


  	De China Glaze kleuren lijken in swatches lichter en hebben niet dezelfde duochrome, maar ze zitten zeker in dezelfde kleurfamilie. Lijkt me best leuk dat alles zo goed matched. Ik heb dat meestal ook niet, maar dat komt doordat ik niet elke dag een andere nagellak op kan/wil doen. Ik vind het wel leuk om dezelfde kleur of een soortgelijke als mijn nagels ergens in mijn make up of kleren terug te laten komen.


----------



## MACerette (Jun 18, 2013)

Ja vandaag ik het toevallig gewoon roze. Iemand in de np thread was zo hoog op aan het geven van de NARS lakjes, terwijl ik ze qua houdbaarheid vond tegenvallen. Vandaar dat ik de afgelopen dagen mijn NARS lakjes weer eens aan het gebruiken ben. 

  	Ik ben net tijdens mijn pauze naar het kruidvat geweest en heb ik de haast mijn eerste 3 catrice lakjes gekocht. Wat ik hoor is dat ze best fijn zijn en 3 euro per flesje is niks, dus gewoon eens uitproberen. Eigenlijk koop ik nooit van die budget merken behalve de nagellak corrector pen van essence.

  	Ik heb de dupe van Péridot, een gouden en een bruinachtige. Ben benieuwd...


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 18, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ja vandaag ik het toevallig gewoon roze. Iemand in de np thread was zo hoog op aan het geven van de NARS lakjes, terwijl ik ze qua houdbaarheid vond tegenvallen. Vandaar dat ik de afgelopen dagen mijn NARS lakjes weer eens aan het gebruiken ben.
> 
> Ik ben net tijdens mijn pauze naar het kruidvat geweest en heb ik de haast mijn eerste 3 catrice lakjes gekocht. Wat ik hoor is dat ze best fijn zijn en 3 euro per flesje is niks, dus gewoon eens uitproberen. Eigenlijk koop ik nooit van die budget merken behalve de nagellak corrector pen van essence.
> 
> Ik heb de dupe van Péridot, een gouden en een bruinachtige. Ben benieuwd...


  	Als Nars hier in de winkels lag had ik er waarschijnlijk ook al een lakje van, maar helaas (of juist geluk). Ik heb 3 lakjes van Essense uit de Twilight collectie (uhmm ja ik vind het leuke boeken en films
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). Ik vind ze niet zo fijn aanbrengen als mij OPI, Chanel en andere duurdere lakjes, maar voor de prijs zijn ze zeker leuk.
  	Ow Peridot is zo mooi! Ik hoop dat de dupe je gaat bevallen. Volgens mij is hij iets gouder, maar dat is voor de zomer misschien juist leuk.


----------



## MACerette (Jun 18, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ja vandaag ik het toevallig gewoon roze. Iemand in de np thread was zo hoog op aan het geven van de NARS lakjes, terwijl ik ze qua houdbaarheid vond tegenvallen. Vandaar dat ik de afgelopen dagen mijn NARS lakjes weer eens aan het gebruiken ben.
> 
> Ik ben net tijdens mijn pauze naar het kruidvat geweest en heb ik de haast mijn eerste 3 catrice lakjes gekocht. Wat ik hoor is dat ze best fijn zijn en 3 euro per flesje is niks, dus gewoon eens uitproberen. Eigenlijk koop ik nooit van die budget merken behalve de nagellak corrector pen van essence.
> 
> ...


  	Vorig jaar werd ik echt verliefd op de Thakoon collectie. Dwz, op de meeste lakjes, maar ik moest de serie weer compleet hebben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Koliary, die cyaanblauwe hoort sindsdien bij mijn favo lakjes.

  	Ach ik heb inmiddels zoveel Péridot dupes gezien en het is op zich niet een "normale" (lees niet felle) kleur voor mij, dus mocht hij tegenvallen heeft me dat maar 3 euro gekost.

  	NARS heeft wel mooie spullen hoor. Maar daar betaal je ook voor...


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 18, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Vorig jaar werd ik echt verliefd op de Thakoon collectie. Dwz, op de meeste lakjes, maar ik moest de serie weer compleet hebben
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Die cyaanblauwe lijkt me inderdaad ook heel mooi, maar ik heb al de cyaanblauwe uit de OPI Euro Central collectie en daar ben ik superblij mee.

  	Ja de dupes blijven maar komen, maar Chanel was de eerste en ik heb hem vrijwel meteen gekocht en er dus ook het eerst van kunnen genieten


----------



## MACerette (Jun 18, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Vorig jaar werd ik echt verliefd op de Thakoon collectie. Dwz, op de meeste lakjes, maar ik moest de serie weer compleet hebben
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Zo is dat


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 18, 2013)

Ow ik heb vandaag trouwens een pakje van een swap binnengekregen en ik heb gewoon een Illamasqua lipstick helemaal voor niets erbij! Het is de kleur Corrupt en die is echt helemaal mijn stijl. Hij is ook maar heel licht gebruikt. Echt zo ongelofelijk aardig!


----------



## Gatton (Jun 18, 2013)

Denk niet dat ik naar de previewnight ga! Enige lipstick die niet permanent is, is die lila, en dat kan ik vast online gewoon bestellen. Weet nog steeds niet of ik iets van de Riri collectie ga bestellen, denk uiteindelijk niet. Waarom was er drama, omdat mensen voor de "officiële" launch date konden bestellen? Is dat niet meestal zo? xD

	Ik heb er weer een MAC lipstick bij... Please Me. <3 Zat er een tijdje op te azen, en nu heb ik hem.  Heb echt te veel roze kleurtjes, maar brr, liefde <3
	Vandaag ook toelating grimeur in Amsterdam gehad, nog even zien hoe dat is gegaan. Had wel een origineel idee geloof ik vergeleken met de anderen, alleen was mijn uitwerking minder omdat het vooral grafisch was. We zien het over 3 weken!

	@PDF: Ah, wat aardig!

	Oh, en oh mijn god, de face & body illuminators van Inglot... Ik ben verliefd. Nu nog even bedenken aan welke ik de eerste €18 ga uitgeven. Moet nog maar even wachten tot volgende maand, deze maand al veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel te veel uitgegeven, hahaha. *bloos*


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jun 19, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Oh, en oh mijn god, de face & body illuminators van Inglot... Ik ben verliefd. Nu nog even bedenken aan welke ik de eerste €18 ga uitgeven. Moet nog maar even wachten tot volgende maand, deze maand al veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel te veel uitgegeven, hahaha. *bloos*


  	Ik heb niet die hele Riri thread doorgelezen maar schijnbaar zijn er nogal wat orders gecanceled nadat mensen 3 uur (of langer) hadden gewacht in de waiting room 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Ik twijfel of ik alleen Riri Woo ga bestellen of ook Heaux. Riri Woo lijkt me echt de perfecte rode lipstick, dus die wil ik sowieso!

  	Please me lijkt me ook een mooi kleurtje! Die gaat op mijn wishlist 

  	Zucht de Inglot in mijn stad is weggegaan uit de V&D.. Vind het echt zo jammer! Maar het was er altijd heel rustig, dus ik begrijp het op zich wel.


----------



## Corally (Jun 19, 2013)

Het is zo dat de orders die voor 12 uur waren gemaakt tot zover ik weet allemaal gecancelled zijn. De orders van mijn cp'er dus ook, ze heeft meerdere orders geplaatst (ik weet niet hoeveel) en alleen haar RRB order is niet gecancelled. Vervolgens heeft ze uren gewacht in de waiting room maar ze kreeg telkens een time out error en pas later op de dag kon ze een order voor me plaatsen, alleen RRB is backordered tot mid-juli. Ze wist niet zeker of ik wilde wachten dus ze had de order geplaatst maar ze kan hem zo voor me annuleren en m'n geld teruggeven, ik ga dat maar doen want ik heb hier echt geen zin in.. UTA zit al bij m'n CP dus ik ga niet nog een maand wachten op m'n cp vanwege een lipstick die erg op UTA lijkt. Ik ga het denk ik morgen ook niet proberen, ik ben er klaar mee. FU MAC.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 19, 2013)

Corally said:


> Het is zo dat de orders die voor 12 uur waren gemaakt tot zover ik weet allemaal gecancelled zijn. De orders van mijn cp'er dus ook, ze heeft meerdere orders geplaatst (ik weet niet hoeveel) en alleen haar RRB order is niet gecancelled. Vervolgens heeft ze uren gewacht in de waiting room maar ze kreeg telkens een time out error en pas later op de dag kon ze een order voor me plaatsen, alleen RRB is backordered tot mid-juli. Ze wist niet zeker of ik wilde wachten dus ze had de order geplaatst maar ze kan hem zo voor me annuleren en m'n geld teruggeven, ik ga dat maar doen want ik heb hier echt geen zin in.. UTA zit al bij m'n CP dus ik ga niet nog een maand wachten op m'n cp vanwege een lipstick die erg op UTA lijkt. Ik ga het denk ik morgen ook niet proberen, ik ben er klaar mee. FU MAC.


  	Balen dat je RiRi Boy nu niet krijgt Het is inderdaad echt heel chaotisch gegaan in Amerika. Ik hoop dat het hier niet zo rampzalig wordt, maar we zijn een kleiner land dus ik ga ervan uit dat de servers het aankunnen. Ik snap niet dat ze de link niet direct neergehaald hebben toen hij bekend werd. Ze hadden ook de hele site eruit kunnen gooien sinds gisteravond. 's Nachts bestellen toch niet zoveel mensen alleen degene die voor de LEs komen.


----------



## Eleentje (Jun 19, 2013)

Het leek inderdaad een groot drama gisteren.
  	Ik heb meegedaan tegelijkertijd met mijn cp'er om te kijken wie er sneller doorheen zou komen en de bestelling kunnen plaatsen.
  	Om 18:04 ingelogd via mijn mobieltje, omdat ik onderweg naar huis was. In de queue geplaatst. Toen moest ik even naar de AH om boodschappen te doen. Binnen geen bereik, dus op gegeven moment werd ik uitgeknikkerd, toen de pagina niet meer kon worden ververst. Opnieuw aangesloten aan de queue. Binnen 10 minuten - witte scherm (wat achteraf bleek bij meerdere mensen voorkwam). Omdat er niks verder gebeurde, opnieuw ververst, opnieuw wachten. Thuis besloot mijn laptop raar te doen en dus kon ik niet eens inloggen. om 7 uur weer ingelogd, maar dan op mijn computer. Na iets van 3 of zelfs 4 uur wachten, liet ie mij eindelijk doorheen. RRB was back-order. Mijn cp'er had toen al lang de orders geplaatst voor ons allebei, dus ik maakte niet zo veel zorgen, maar als het niet zou zijn zou dit een best frustrerende ervaring zijn.
  	Ik kan mij niet eens voorstellen hoe erg het straks wordt op Mac NL :S Zelfs als mijn CP niet door zou gaan, zou ik het niet wagen.


----------



## Corally (Jun 19, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Het is zo dat de orders die voor 12 uur waren gemaakt tot zover ik weet allemaal gecancelled zijn. De orders van mijn cp'er dus ook, ze heeft meerdere orders geplaatst (ik weet niet hoeveel) en alleen haar RRB order is niet gecancelled. Vervolgens heeft ze uren gewacht in de waiting room maar ze kreeg telkens een time out error en pas later op de dag kon ze een order voor me plaatsen, alleen RRB is backordered tot mid-juli. Ze wist niet zeker of ik wilde wachten dus ze had de order geplaatst maar ze kan hem zo voor me annuleren en m'n geld teruggeven, ik ga dat maar doen want ik heb hier echt geen zin in.. UTA zit al bij m'n CP dus ik ga niet nog een maand wachten op m'n cp vanwege een lipstick die erg op UTA lijkt. Ik ga het denk ik morgen ook niet proberen, ik ben er klaar mee. FU MAC.
> ...


  Ik begin echt steeds meer en meer een hekel te krijgen aan MAC. Het zijn gewoon amateurs. Wel eerst allemaal de mogelijkheid bieden om te bestellen en vervolgens bestellingen annuleren? Normaal doen ze dat nooit, maar nu wel omdat een Rihanna collab is? Rot op zeg.


----------



## Corally (Jun 19, 2013)

Eleentje said:


> Het leek inderdaad een groot drama gisteren. Ik heb meegedaan tegelijkertijd met mijn cp'er om te kijken wie er sneller doorheen zou komen en de bestelling kunnen plaatsen. Om 18:04 ingelogd via mijn mobieltje, omdat ik onderweg naar huis was. In de queue geplaatst. Toen moest ik even naar de AH om boodschappen te doen. Binnen geen bereik, dus op gegeven moment werd ik uitgeknikkerd, toen de pagina niet meer kon worden ververst. Opnieuw aangesloten aan de queue. Binnen 10 minuten - witte scherm (wat achteraf bleek bij meerdere mensen voorkwam). Omdat er niks verder gebeurde, opnieuw ververst, opnieuw wachten. Thuis besloot mijn laptop raar te doen en dus kon ik niet eens inloggen. om 7 uur weer ingelogd, maar dan op mijn computer. Na iets van 3 of zelfs 4 uur wachten, liet ie mij eindelijk doorheen. RRB was back-order. Mijn cp'er had toen al lang de orders geplaatst voor ons allebei, dus ik maakte niet zo veel zorgen, maar als het niet zou zijn zou dit een best frustrerende ervaring zijn. Ik kan mij niet eens voorstellen hoe erg het straks wordt op Mac NL :S Zelfs als mijn CP niet door zou gaan, zou ik het niet wagen.


  Minder erg dan bij MAC US maar ik ga het niet proberen. Het is denk ik weer tijd voor een nieuw Inglot palette.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 19, 2013)

Nou ik denk dat ik Mac kwasten in elk geval kan laten liggen voorlopig, want mijn Hakuhodo's zijn hier! Ik moest €18,25 aan douane zooi betalen, want gelukkig wel minder was dan de vorige keer. Ze hadden als waarde $32 op het pakje gezet en daardoor was het minder, maar serieus de douane kosten bijna even duur als het pakje zou zijn, dat is eigenlijk te belachelijk voor woorden. Ik heb de kwasten al goed gevoeld en vergeleken met mijn Mac kwasten en ik kan jullie nu al vertellen dat ze superieur zijn. Ik heb alleen kwasten uit de J serie met de witte geitenharen en ze voelen echt heel erg zacht, maar toch stevig. Mijn Mac 116 is scratchy als ik hem vergelijk met de J110. De J544 die een dupe is voor de Mac 131 heeft iets meer synthetische haren en ze zijn iets korter. Hij zal denk ik dus iets meer product aanbrengen, maar de haren zijn beter verdeeld en het 'hoofd' van de kwast heeft een mooiere vorm (meer afgerond), dus ik denk dat producten wel mooier worden verdeeld op de huid. De J5523 die een dupe voor de Mac 217 is heeft opnieuw een iets afgeronder 'hoofd' en ik denk dat hij net iets preciezer zal werken. De laatste kwast die ik had gekocht is de J5529 en wat is dat een schattig kwastje! Hij is kleiner dan de Mac 226 en dat is precies waar ik naar zocht. Hij is ook net iets steviger en ik denk dat hij heel goed zal zijn voor preciezer werk ik de crease. Ik heb de kwasten net gewassen met de Da Vinci zeep (Die me trouwens heel goed bevalt. Hij ruikt heel lekker maar niet sterk ofzo.). Nu is het dus wachten tot ze droog zijn voor ik de echt kan gebruiken, maar ik denk dat ik maandag als ik de stufi binnen heb een volgende bestelling plaats. Ze waren trouwens ook heel goed en netjes verpakt, dus geen rare deuken ofzo in de kwasten toen ik het pakje openmaakte. Ze zaten in een pakje dat in een luchtkussenenvelop zat en in het pakje zaten ze nog in een mooi etuitje. Ze zaten allemaal in hun eigen plastic zakje dat je moest openknippen, dus dat is ook erg hygiënisch.
  	Zo ik denk dat ik weer genoeg enabled heb wat Hakuhodo betreft. Als ik nog een kwast voor iemand moet meebestellen laat het maar weten


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jun 19, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ik begin echt steeds meer en meer een hekel te krijgen aan MAC. *Het zijn gewoon amateurs*. Wel eerst allemaal de mogelijkheid bieden om te bestellen en vervolgens bestellingen annuleren? Normaal doen ze dat nooit, maar nu wel omdat een Rihanna collab is? Rot op zeg.


  	Amateuristisch kan je het wel noemen ja! Ik ga het morgen wel proberen maar mocht het niet lukken lig ik daar niet wakker van.

  	Oh en ik ben zo blij want ik kan Stereo Rose MSF van iemand overnemen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Toen hij vorig jaar uitkwam was ik nog niet into MAC. Hij lijkt me echt supermooi .


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jun 19, 2013)

@PDF Wat zijn dat je kwasten goed bevallen! Waar heb jij je Da Vinci zeep besteld/gekocht? Die zou ik ook graag willen hebben


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 19, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> @PDF Wat zijn dat je kwasten goed bevallen! Waar heb jij je Da Vinci zeep besteld/gekocht? Die zou ik ook graag willen hebben


  	Hier heb ik hem besteld http://www.penselen.nl/webshop/4833--da-vinci-serie-4833-zeep.html. Het kost daar €14,25 inclusief verzending voor een grote zeep en daar ga je echt lang mee doen! Ik zie nu trouwens een voordeel van het warme weer, nu zijn mijn kwasten sneller droog


----------



## Corally (Jun 19, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Nou ik denk dat ik Mac kwasten in elk geval kan laten liggen voorlopig, want mijn Hakuhodo's zijn hier! Ik moest €18,25 aan douane zooi betalen, want gelukkig wel minder was dan de vorige keer. Ze hadden als waarde $32 op het pakje gezet en daardoor was het minder, maar serieus de douane kosten bijna even duur als het pakje zou zijn, dat is eigenlijk te belachelijk voor woorden. Ik heb de kwasten al goed gevoeld en vergeleken met mijn Mac kwasten en ik kan jullie nu al vertellen dat ze superieur zijn. Ik heb alleen kwasten uit de J serie met de witte geitenharen en ze voelen echt heel erg zacht, maar toch stevig. Mijn Mac 116 is scratchy als ik hem vergelijk met de J110. De J544 die een dupe is voor de Mac 131 heeft iets meer synthetische haren en ze zijn iets korter. Hij zal denk ik dus iets meer product aanbrengen, maar de haren zijn beter verdeeld en het 'hoofd' van de kwast heeft een mooiere vorm (meer afgerond), dus ik denk dat producten wel mooier worden verdeeld op de huid. De J5523 die een dupe voor de Mac 217 is heeft opnieuw een iets afgeronder 'hoofd' en ik denk dat hij net iets preciezer zal werken. De laatste kwast die ik had gekocht is de J5529 en wat is dat een schattig kwastje! Hij is kleiner dan de Mac 226 en dat is precies waar ik naar zocht. Hij is ook net iets steviger en ik denk dat hij heel goed zal zijn voor preciezer werk ik de crease. Ik heb de kwasten net gewassen met de Da Vinci zeep (Die me trouwens heel goed bevalt. Hij ruikt heel lekker maar niet sterk ofzo.). Nu is het dus wachten tot ze droog zijn voor ik de echt kan gebruiken, maar ik denk dat ik maandag als ik de stufi binnen heb een volgende bestelling plaats. Ze waren trouwens ook heel goed en netjes verpakt, dus geen rare deuken ofzo in de kwasten toen ik het pakje openmaakte. Ze zaten in een pakje dat in een luchtkussenenvelop zat en in het pakje zaten ze nog in een mooi etuitje. Ze zaten allemaal in hun eigen plastic zakje dat je moest openknippen, dus dat is ook erg hygiënisch. Zo ik denk dat ik weer genoeg enabled heb wat Hakuhodo betreft. Als ik nog een kwast voor iemand moet meebestellen laat het maar weten


  Oh god. Ze klinken echt heel fijn. Ik wil graag meebestellen!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 19, 2013)

Corally said:


> Oh god. Ze klinken echt heel fijn. Ik wil graag meebestellen!


  	Ik zal nog proberen wat beter te omschrijven hoe de kwasten werken als ik ze heb uitgeprobeerd. Misschien dat dat je kan helpen met het kiezen van een kwast. Als je nog nooit 'high end' kwasten hebt geprobeerd dan moeten deze wel helemaal geweldig voor je worden! Ik weet gewoon nu al dat ik niet snel meer naar een ander merk zal stappen. Mac kwasten zal ik nog kopen als er een unieke kwast uitkomt ofzo. Sorry dat ik bezig blijf, maar ik ben echt heel heel blij dat ik besloten heb ze te proberen!


----------



## Corally (Jun 19, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Oh god. Ze klinken echt heel fijn. Ik wil graag meebestellen!
> ...


 Haha je maakt me wel heel benieuwd! Ik denk dat ik voor de J5523 (ipv 217) en de J242G (ipv 239) ga, ik wil de MAC versies al zó lang maar die van Hakuhodo lijken me nu nog fijner.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 19, 2013)

Corally said:


> Haha je maakt me wel heel benieuwd! Ik denk dat ik voor de J5523 (ipv 217) en de J242G (ipv 239) ga, ik wil de MAC versies al zó lang maar die van Hakuhodo lijken me nu nog fijner.


  	Ik ga zelf denk ik ook de J242G proberen. Ik denk wel dat het verschil tussen Mac en Hakuhodo groter is bij de gezichtskwasten, maar de oogschaduwkwasten zijn een tikje goedkoper dan die van Mac dacht ik. Ze hebben ook veel meer keuze en dat maakt het extra leuk (en gevaarlijk voor mijn portemonnee). Als ik ze voor je mee moet bestellen, stuur maar een pm en dan regelen we de rest op die manier.


----------



## Corally (Jun 19, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Haha je maakt me wel heel benieuwd! Ik denk dat ik voor de J5523 (ipv 217) en de J242G (ipv 239) ga, ik wil de MAC versies al zó lang maar die van Hakuhodo lijken me nu nog fijner.
> ...


 Ze zijn idd goedkoper maar ze hebben ook een kortere steel en dat vind ik heel fijn. Weet je al welke je nog meer gaat bestellen?  En PM!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 19, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ze zijn idd goedkoper maar ze hebben ook een kortere steel en dat vind ik heel fijn. Weet je al welke je nog meer gaat bestellen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	De stelen zijn inderdaad iets korter en heel stijlvol vind ik. Ik denk dat ik de iets kortere stelen ook wel kan waarderen, omdat die niet zo snel in de weg zitten met de spiegel. Ik ben er nog niet helemaal uit maar ik denk een poederkwast (ik wil de J501 maar die is wel heel duur!), een highlight kwast (waarschijnlijk de J5521), de J242G, nog een crease kwast (waarschijnlijk J142), misschien een J125 om highlighter op mijn wenkbrauwbot aan te brengen en nog 1-2 kleine pencil en oogshaduwkwastjes (G5515 en een aantal op diezelfde pagina lijken me fijn). Ik heb er nog wel meer op mijn lijst staan, maar dit wordt waarschijnlijk weer duur genoeg en dit lijken me de meest essentiële van degene die ik op mijn lijst heb. Ik probeer maar 2 gezichtskwasten te bestellen, omdat die het duurst zijn en dan vooral de poederkwasten. Ik gebruik nu de Mac 138 voor poeder, maar een zachtere poederkwast zou ik toch heel fijn vinden. De 138 kan net zoals de 116 een beetje prikken.


----------



## Corally (Jun 19, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Ze zijn idd goedkoper maar ze hebben ook een kortere steel en dat vind ik heel fijn. Weet je al welke je nog meer gaat bestellen?   En PM!
> ...


 De J501 is wel heel duur idd :jawdrop: Flinke lijst zeg!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 19, 2013)

Corally said:


> De J501 is wel heel duur idd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Ik was van plan komende maand wat Hourglass spullen via een cp te regelen, maar dat stel ik denk ik nog een maand uit om meer kwasten te bestellen. Misschien dat ik er nog een paar wegstreep, maar ik zou echt heel blij zijn met een zachtere poederkwast en alle poederkwasten gaan al snel richting deze prijs. De zwarte geitenharen zijn iets goedkoper, maar de witte geitenharen zijn ook zachter. Ik zou ook voor de J103 kunnen gaan, maar die is ook $84. Als ik dan toch zoveel aan een poederkwast uitgeef maken die $12 extra me ook niet meer zo uit. Ik ga dit jaar ook niet op vakantie, dus verwen ik mezelf hier maar mee.


----------



## Corally (Jun 19, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ik was van plan komende maand wat Hourglass spullen via een cp te regelen, maar dat stel ik denk ik nog een maand uit om meer kwasten te bestellen. Misschien dat ik er nog een paar wegstreep, maar ik zou echt heel blij zijn met een zachtere poederkwast en alle poederkwasten gaan al snel richting deze prijs. De zwarte geitenharen zijn iets goedkoper, maar de witte geitenharen zijn ook zachter. Ik zou ook voor de J103 kunnen gaan, maar die is ook $84. Als ik dan toch zoveel aan een poederkwast uitgeef maken die $12 extra me ook niet meer zo uit. Ik ga dit jaar ook niet op vakantie, dus verwen ik mezelf hier maar mee.


 Dan zou ik ook voor de J501 gaan. Hij ziet er heel fijn uit!


----------



## MACerette (Jun 19, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ik begin echt steeds meer en meer een hekel te krijgen aan MAC. Het zijn gewoon amateurs. Wel eerst allemaal de mogelijkheid bieden om te bestellen en vervolgens bestellingen annuleren? Normaal doen ze dat nooit, maar nu wel omdat een Rihanna collab is? Rot op zeg.


  	Helemaal mee eens. Allereerst dat gezeik rondom LE's dat op momenten bijna ziekelijke vormen aanneemt. Dan de "klantenservice". Ik heb niet eens zin om er opnieuw over te beginnen maar om een lang verhaal kort te maken heb ik een mail in concept staan met de melding dat er andere mid- en high end merken zijn die hun klanten wel waarderen serieus nemen.


----------



## MACerette (Jun 19, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Nou ik denk dat ik Mac kwasten in elk geval kan laten liggen voorlopig, want mijn Hakuhodo's zijn hier! Ik moest €18,25 aan douane zooi betalen, want gelukkig wel minder was dan de vorige keer. Ze hadden als waarde $32 op het pakje gezet en daardoor was het minder, maar serieus de douane kosten bijna even duur als het pakje zou zijn, dat is eigenlijk te belachelijk voor woorden. Ik heb de kwasten al goed gevoeld en vergeleken met mijn Mac kwasten en ik kan jullie nu al vertellen dat ze superieur zijn. Ik heb alleen kwasten uit de J serie met de witte geitenharen en ze voelen echt heel erg zacht, maar toch stevig. Mijn Mac 116 is scratchy als ik hem vergelijk met de J110. De J544 die een dupe is voor de Mac 131 heeft iets meer synthetische haren en ze zijn iets korter. Hij zal denk ik dus iets meer product aanbrengen, maar de haren zijn beter verdeeld en het 'hoofd' van de kwast heeft een mooiere vorm (meer afgerond), dus ik denk dat producten wel mooier worden verdeeld op de huid. De J5523 die een dupe voor de Mac 217 is heeft opnieuw een iets afgeronder 'hoofd' en ik denk dat hij net iets preciezer zal werken. De laatste kwast die ik had gekocht is de J5529 en wat is dat een schattig kwastje! Hij is kleiner dan de Mac 226 en dat is precies waar ik naar zocht. Hij is ook net iets steviger en ik denk dat hij heel goed zal zijn voor preciezer werk ik de crease. Ik heb de kwasten net gewassen met d*e Da Vinci zeep (Die me trouwens heel goed bevalt. *Hij ruikt heel lekker maar niet sterk ofzo.). Nu is het dus wachten tot ze droog zijn voor ik de echt kan gebruiken, maar ik denk dat ik maandag als ik de stufi binnen heb een volgende bestelling plaats. Ze waren trouwens ook heel goed en netjes verpakt, dus geen rare deuken ofzo in de kwasten toen ik het pakje openmaakte. Ze zaten in een pakje dat in een luchtkussenenvelop zat en in het pakje zaten ze nog in een mooi etuitje. Ze zaten allemaal in hun eigen plastic zakje dat je moest openknippen, dus dat is ook erg hygiënisch.
> Zo ik denk dat ik weer genoeg enabled heb wat Hakuhodo betreft. Als ik nog een kwast voor iemand moet meebestellen laat het maar weten


  	Ik had niet anders verwacht


----------



## Horizon (Jun 19, 2013)

Buhhh ik ben nu wel wat ongerust voor morgen  Wil zo graag RiriWoo, maar ben bang dat ik er niet doorkom ofzo.


----------



## MissHolland (Jun 19, 2013)

Yeaahh eindelijk heb je de kwasten Pinkdollface!! Jammer dat je ook moest betalen.. Ik ben ook super tevreden hoe de kwasten worden verstuurd. Heel netjes in gepakt en idd met een lagere waarde dan de inhoud. En de korte steel is idd wel fijn. Ik vind Hakuhodo fijner dan MAC in de handen liggen en ik knal er ook niet mee tegen de spiegel. Enneee nu koop je zeker geen MAC kwasten meer? Hihi

	Dior blush in Capri komt ook naar me toe! Ik heb mijn deal verbroken al weet mijn moeder het nog niet hihi. Heb gister een Cowboysbag online gekocht bij de Bijenkorf dus heb de blush er bij gedaan. Mijn moeder is meestal nieuwsgierig en staat er vaak bij als ik iets uit pak. Vind ik niet erg want ik zou zelf ook nieuwsgierig zijn. Deze blush is zo klein dat hij misschien niet opvalt en ik hem kan verstoppen in de doos voor ik hem er weer uit haal haha. En anders pech hoor. Maar voorlopig even geen make-up meer kopen. Ik dacht of het word deze blush of het word Adored van TT collectie. Gezien ik nu ook nooit highlighter gebruik zal ik hem ook niet missen.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 19, 2013)

Horizon said:


> Buhhh ik ben nu wel wat ongerust voor morgen  Wil zo graag RiriWoo, maar ben bang dat ik er niet doorkom ofzo.


  	Als je een smartphone, ipad ofzo hebt probeer die dan ook en op je laptop verschillende browsers gebruiken. Ik was er op mijn mobiel in één keer doorheen de vorige keer terwijl mijn laptop er 5 minuten over deed.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 19, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Dior blush in Capri komt ook naar me toe! Ik heb mijn deal verbroken al weet mijn moeder het nog niet hihi. Heb gister een Cowboysbag online gekocht bij de Bijenkorf dus heb de blush er bij gedaan. Mijn moeder is meestal nieuwsgierig en staat er vaak bij als ik iets uit pak. Vind ik niet erg want ik zou zelf ook nieuwsgierig zijn. Deze blush is zo klein dat hij misschien niet opvalt en ik hem kan verstoppen in de doos voor ik hem er weer uit haal haha. En anders pech hoor. Maar voorlopig even geen make-up meer kopen. Ik dacht of het word deze blush of het word Adored van TT collectie. Gezien ik nu ook nooit highlighter gebruik zal ik hem ook niet missen.


  	Haha inderdaad zal ik Mac kwasten nu laten liggen tenzij ze uniek zijn. Mijn eerste indruk is ook dat de Hakuhodo's fijn in de hand liggen, maar morgen kan ik het pas echt met zekerheid zeggen.

  	Veel succes met het verbergen van de Dior blush morgen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Die Dior creme blushes zien er echt mooi uit, maar ik ga voor de Dior Rosy Glow Petal ofzoiets. Ik kom er niet meer onder uit nadat Elegant-one's tegen me zei dat hij me heel mooi zou staan


----------



## MissHolland (Jun 19, 2013)

Oja, ik heb ook al antwoord terug over mijn Koyudo kwast. Dit is het antwoord:

  	We sent KOYUDO your pictures and asked about the slight gap between
	the handle. They said that the black part of the brush is handmade.

	And theier brushes are assembled by hand.

	They said it was inevitable to have a slight gap there,
	in order to make the bristles even.

	And they confirmed that it was not a defect and
	all brushes were supposed to be like that.

  	Alleen klopt het niet helemaal wat hij schrijft. Die opening zit namelijk maar aan 1 kant, het is gewoon scheef af gesneden. Heeft niets met de haren te maken.

  	Voor wie iets uit de Riri collectie wil kopen, veel suc6 morgen! Ik hoop het jullie allemaal kunnen kopen wat jullie willen! En dat het hier er niet zo aan toe gaat als in de US.

  	Ladyhawke, super dat je Stereo Rose van iemand kunt over nemen! Ik had toen spijt dat ik hem niet gekocht had hihi. Super mooie MSF!


----------



## MissHolland (Jun 19, 2013)

Pinkdollface ik denk dat die jou idd heel mooi zal staan! Had even gegooglet, hij is prachtig!

	Dior Capri word mijn 2e cream blush dus ben heel benieuwd. Hij lijkt me super handig voor een simpele look in de zomer. Even wat BB cream, wat cream blush, wenkbrauwen doen en wat finishing powder (en eventueel mascara) en klaar.


----------



## Soeraja (Jun 19, 2013)

Pinkdollface, ik ben zo benieuwd wat je ervaringen zijn met de Hakuhodo kwasten. Ik wil ze al zo lang, maar ik heb de aanschaf maar steeds uitgesteld. Welke kwasten zou je aanraden, er zijn zoveel verschillende series...


----------



## MissHolland (Jun 19, 2013)

Soeraja, doen hoor. Ik beloof je dat je er geen spijt van gaat krijgen! Je wilt hierna geen andere kwasten meer. Die van mij heb ik al even en ben er zo blij mee. De J series zijn iig een aanrader. Er is ook een Hakuhodo topic waar je veel info uit kunt halen. Ook via google kun je veel revieuws vinden. Op die manier heb ik ook mijn kwasten uit gezocht.

  	Heb weer eens een oude nagellak op gedaan, OPI i eat mainely lobster. Moet hem weer eens vaker gaan dragen, mooi kleurtje.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 19, 2013)

Dankje ik ben benieuwd! Volgende week is er een VIP avond bij de Douglas en krijg ik 25% korting op make up en ik heb ook nog een tegoedbon van €5, dus lijkt me een prima tijd om hem aan te schaffen (samen met Amant Rouge Coco van Chanel, nog zo'n aanrader van Elegant-one...).

  	Ik gebruik creme blushes niet veel, maar misschien ga ik die van de herfst collectie van Chanel proberen. Ik vind poeder blushes makkelijker werken voor een snelle look.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 19, 2013)

Ik ga zelf geen kwasten van eekhoornhaar, wezelhaar en dergelijke aanschaffen, dus dan valt er al best veel af. De J serie heeft al die haren die ik vermijd niet, dus daar heb ik vooral naar gekeken. Het schijnt ook dat de witte geitenharen zachter zijn dan de zwarte en ze zijn ook iets duurder. Via google kun je veel informatie vinden. Een paar goede blogs waar ik zo bij uitkwam zijn http://sweetmakeuptemptations.com/ en http://www.thenonblonde.com/. Die eerste heeft een hele post over heel veel J serie kwasten en vergelijkt ze ook goed. Ik heb best veel tijd gestoken in het beslissen wat mijn aankopen werden. Er zijn zoveel kwasten dat je niet weet waar je moet beginnen en het ligt toch aan je eigen voorkeur. Wat ik veel heb gedaan is meerdere schermen met verschillende kwasten naast elkaar openen en wisselen tussen de schermen om ze goed te kunnen vergelijken. Er staan maten bij op de Hakuhodo site en als je eenmaal weet welke maat één van jou eigen kwasten heeft, is het makkelijker in te schatten hoe de Hakuhodo kwast zal uitvallen. De vergelijkingen op de blogs kunnen daar ook goed bij helpen. Ik heb bijvoorbeeld de Mac 116 en zocht dus naar afbeeldingen van Hakuhodo kwasten naast de Mac 116. Ik zou trouwens de S series en Kokutan vermijden aangezien de handvaten die kwasten extra duur maken. Als je ze mooi vindt prima, maar om de kwasten uit te proberen zou ik eerder voor een goedkopere variant gaan. Ik weet natuurlijk niet hoe jij tegenover eekhoornhaar staat, maar als je die zou kopen sta er dan wel bij stil dat deze, omdat ze nog zachter en minder stevig zijn, minder product oppikken en het dus minder dekkend aanbrengen. Ik hoop dat je hier iets aan hebt.


----------



## Soeraja (Jun 19, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Soeraja, doen hoor. Ik beloof je dat je er geen spijt van gaat krijgen! Je wilt hierna geen andere kwasten meer. Die van mij heb ik al even en ben er zo blij mee. De J series zijn iig een aanrader. Er is ook een Hakuhodo topic waar je veel info uit kunt halen. Ook via google kun je veel revieuws vinden. Op die manier heb ik ook mijn kwasten uit gezocht.
> 
> Heb weer eens een oude nagellak op gedaan, OPI i eat mainely lobster. Moet hem weer eens vaker gaan dragen, mooi kleurtje.


	Ik moet het inderdaad gewoon doen, denk inderdaad dat het een goede investering is en dat ik daarna niets anders wil.


----------



## Soeraja (Jun 19, 2013)

Was het jullie opgevallen dat de lipsticks van de Riri summer collection op de site tussen de lipsticks staan? Er staat dat ze uitverkocht zijn, is dit een foutje?


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 19, 2013)

Soeraja said:


> Was het jullie opgevallen dat de lipsticks van de Riri summer collection op de site tussen de lipsticks staan? Er staat dat ze uitverkocht zijn, is dit een foutje?


  	Ik zie het nu ook. Ik mag er toch vanuit gaan dat dit een fout is en dat ze op uitverkocht staan zodat niemand ze nu al kan kopen, zoals in Amerika het geval was.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 19, 2013)

Soeraja said:


> Ik moet het inderdaad gewoon doen, denk inderdaad dat het een goede investering is en dat ik daarna niets anders wil.


  	Wauw super dat je naar IMATS kan, daar wil ik ook zo graag een keer heen! Als je ze daar goed kan bekijken, vind je zeker iets dat je bevalt.


----------



## Soeraja (Jun 19, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ik zie het nu ook. Ik mag er toch vanuit gaan dat dit een fout is en dat ze op uitverkocht staan zodat niemand ze nu al kan kopen, zoals in Amerika het geval was.


 Laten we hopen dat het een fout is, anders ben ik voorlopig even klaar met Mac. 





Pinkdollface said:


> Wauw super dat je naar IMATS kan, daar wil ik ook zo graag een keer heen! Als je ze daar goed kan bekijken, vind je zeker iets dat je bevalt.


  Ben zo benieuwd naar Imats, denk alleen dat mijn portomonnee blij zal zijn..


----------



## Soeraja (Jun 19, 2013)

'NIET', bedoel ik natuurlijk ;-)


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 19, 2013)

Soeraja said:


> 'NIET', bedoel ik natuurlijk ;-)


  	Hihi


----------



## Gatton (Jun 19, 2013)

Zo, ik ben nog wakker! Net thuis van een avondje uit. Je bent een nachtdier, of je bent het niet. 

	Wilde misschien Heaux, maar ik zie net een vergelijking met Rebel op Temptalia, en die vind ik veel mooier, meer mijn ding. Houd niet zo van rood/rood, meer met roze ondertonen... Yep, ga deze collectie overslaan.  En stiekem moet ik Moxie nog, zwaar.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jun 20, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Wilde misschien Heaux, maar ik zie net een vergelijking met Rebel op Temptalia, en die vind ik veel mooier, meer mijn ding. Houd niet zo van rood/rood, meer met roze ondertonen... Yep, ga deze collectie overslaan.  En stiekem moet ik Moxie nog, zwaar.


  	Ik vind persoonlijk die review van Temptalia niet zo goed gelukt met Heaux, lijkt net alsof ze het slordig heeft aangebracht. Bij Karen (Makeupandbeautyblog) ziet heaux er wel weer heel mooi uit, dus ik denk dat ik hem wel ga bestellen. Daarbij denk ik dat Heaux heel mooi staat bij een lichte huid!


----------



## Horizon (Jun 20, 2013)

Soeraja said:


> Was het jullie opgevallen dat de lipsticks van de Riri summer collection op de site tussen de lipsticks staan? Er staat dat ze uitverkocht zijn, is dit een foutje?


  	Dit moet haast een foutje zijn, toch??


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jun 20, 2013)

Horizon said:


> Nou ik zit er klaar voor op de uni haha! Eigen laptop, school computer en iPhone. Moet hopelijk goed komen, wil het liefste RW
> Dit moet haast een foutje zijn, toch??


  	Haha ik zit er ook klaar voor! Ik heb zelfs Rihanna muziek opgezet om in de mood te komen lol


----------



## Horizon (Jun 20, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Haha ik zit er ook klaar voor! Ik heb zelfs Rihanna muziek opgezet om in de mood te komen lol


  	Hahaha awesome! Bring it onnnn


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jun 20, 2013)

Ik lees net op twitter dat het pas om 1 uur online komt. Nog ff wachten dus


----------



## Horizon (Jun 20, 2013)

... Nouja, we hebben al bijna 2 weken extra gewacht dus dat uurtje kan er ook nog wel bij... Heb je een bron? Ik ben al vanaf 10 uur op twitter aan het zoeken voor iemand die er wat meer vanaf weet.


----------



## Horizon (Jun 20, 2013)

voor = naar


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jun 20, 2013)

Horizon said:


> ... Nouja, we hebben al bijna 2 weken extra gewacht dus dat uurtje kan er ook nog wel bij... Heb je een bron? Ik ben al vanaf 10 uur op twitter aan het zoeken voor iemand die er wat meer vanaf weet.


  	Ja als je 'Maccosmetics' opzoekt staat dat het in de UK om 12 uur is en in Europa om 1 uur . Alsof de UK geen Europa is haha


----------



## Horizon (Jun 20, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Ja als je 'Maccosmetics' opzoekt staat dat het in de UK om 12 uur is en in Europa om 1 uur . Alsof de UK geen Europa is haha


  	Heeft het niet met de tijdzone te maken? Dat hij dus UK tijd om 12 uur online gaat, dus EU tijd om 1 uur?


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 20, 2013)

Horizon said:


> Heeft het niet met de tijdzone te maken? Dat hij dus UK tijd om 12 uur online gaat, dus EU tijd om 1 uur?


  	Ja dat denk ik ook, want dat was de vorige keer ook zo. Toen kwam het om 11 uur op de UK site en op dat moment was het 12 uur hier en kregen wij hem ook. Maar ik ben nu al aan het stalken voor de zekerheid.


----------



## Horizon (Jun 20, 2013)

BINNENKORT VERKRIJGBAAR staat er nu... spannenddd


----------



## Eleentje (Jun 20, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Soeraja* 

 
 		 			Dit weekend ben ik in Londen, toevallig is er dan IMATS. Mijn vriend heb ik, na wat gezeur, kunnen overhalen om erheen te gaan en er is een Hakuhodo stand. Dus ik moet daar maar even langs gaan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  	Kijk eens! Dan ben ik benieuwd naar je ervaring .  Als het de moeite waard is, misschien dan volgend jaar ga ik daar een kijkje nemen 
  	Ik vind het zelf ook het prettigst om de kwasten in het echt te bekijken/voelen.

  	Heel veel succes voor diegenen die NL site gaan stalken!


----------



## Horizon (Jun 20, 2013)

Sorry voor het stalken van dit topic, maar heeft iemand een idee hoe lang het kan duren voordat ik (hopelijk!) RiriWoo besteld heb? Dus echt helemaal betaald en alles?


----------



## Soeraja (Jun 20, 2013)

Is de launch pas om 13.00? Dan zit ik helaas in een vergadering, gaat dus niet meer lukken. Jammer


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jun 20, 2013)

Horizon said:


> Sorry voor het stalken van dit topic, maar heeft iemand een idee hoe lang het kan duren voordat ik (hopelijk!) RiriWoo besteld heb? Dus echt helemaal betaald en alles?


  	Geen idee vorige keer probeerde ik te betalen maar kwam ik er niet doorheen en was hij uitverkocht haha


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 20, 2013)

Horizon said:


> Sorry voor het stalken van dit topic, maar heeft iemand een idee hoe lang het kan duren voordat ik (hopelijk!) RiriWoo besteld heb? Dus echt helemaal betaald en alles?


  	De vorige keer was ik op mijn mobiel er direct door, geen wachtrij niets, ik klikte op de link en ging naar mijn winkelmandje Op mijn laptop duurde het 5 minuten ofzo, maar het kan natuurlijk helemaal anders zijn bij deze collectie. Ik krijg het idee dat het nu veel drukker is, omdat het de vorige keer zo snel ging en mensen gewaarschuwd zijn.


----------



## Eleentje (Jun 20, 2013)

Ik zou sowieso je willen aanraden om nu al een account aan te maken, als je nog geen account hebt.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 20, 2013)

Soeraja said:


> Is de launch pas om 13.00? Dan zit ik helaas in een vergadering, gaat dus niet meer lukken. Jammer


  	Ja waarschijnlijk wel.


----------



## Soeraja (Jun 20, 2013)

Eleentje said:


> Kijk eens! Dan ben ik benieuwd naar je ervaring .  Als het de moeite waard is, misschien dan volgend jaar ga ik daar een kijkje nemen  Ik vind het zelf ook het prettigst om de kwasten in het echt te bekijken/voelen.  Heel veel succes voor diegenen die NL site gaan stalken!


 Ik laat jullie weten wat mijn ervaring met Imats is en of het de moeite waard is om te gaan.  Allemaal succes straks met de Riri launch, hoop dat jullie slagen met de aankopen!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 20, 2013)

Soeraja said:


> Allemaal succes straks met de Riri launch, hoop dat jullie slagen met de aankopen!


  	Leuk ik ben benieuwd!
  	Jammer dat je RiRi nu niet kan krijgen. Als mijn zorgtoeslag al binnen was geweest, had ik hem graag voor je besteld, maar helaas


----------



## Horizon (Jun 20, 2013)

Heb net m'n wachtwoord snel opgevraagd, was het helemaal vergeten


----------



## Eleentje (Jun 20, 2013)

Ik kan hem proberen om voor je te bestellen? Ik ben dan toch nog met pauze. Maar dan heb ik wel je gegevens nodig


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jun 20, 2013)

Ik vind het apart dat je op de homepage niet die afbeelding ziet van coming soon Riri hearts mac summer, terwijl dat bij andere landen wel is


----------



## Eleentje (Jun 20, 2013)

Horizon said:


> Heb net m'n wachtwoord snel opgevraagd, was het helemaal vergeten


  Dit zou iets typisch voor mij zijn, wat onnodige frustraties zou creeeren.


----------



## Soeraja (Jun 20, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Leuk ik ben benieuwd! Jammer dat je RiRi nu niet kan krijgen. Als mijn zorgtoeslag al binnen was geweest, had ik hem graag voor je besteld, maar helaas


  Ah, lief dat je het aanbiedt! No worry, het is niet het einde van de wereld, ik kom er wel overheen. Er komen nog wel andere mooie collecties.


----------



## Horizon (Jun 20, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Ik vind het apart dat je op de homepage niet die afbeelding ziet van coming soon Riri hearts mac summer, terwijl dat bij andere landen wel is


  	Vind ik dus ook!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 20, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Ik vind het apart dat je op de homepage niet die afbeelding ziet van coming soon Riri hearts mac summer, terwijl dat bij andere landen wel is


  	Duitsland, Frankrijk en Spanje hebben die afbeelding ook niet op de homepage, maar het is wel een beetje vreemd.


----------



## Horizon (Jun 20, 2013)

RiriWoo is als het goed is binnen!


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jun 20, 2013)

Yeah heb Riri Woo en Heaux besteld 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Ik was geloof ik binnen 1 minuut klaar met afrekenen haha. Ik kwam pas na het afrekenen erachter dat er 4.95 verzendkosten zijn


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 20, 2013)

Horizon said:


> RiriWoo is als het goed is binnen!


  	Mijn lipsticks ook!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 20, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Yeah heb Riri Woo en Heaux besteld
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Ik had ze alle drie dus geen verzendkosten, maar ik heb geloof ik ook nog nooit zo snel afgerekend


----------



## Eleentje (Jun 20, 2013)

Mooi  Een stuk minder stresvol allemaal in vergelijking met de US website dit keer!

  	Had ik dit geweten, dan zou ik het gewoon hier bestellen!


----------



## Horizon (Jun 20, 2013)

Het ging echt heel soepeltjes vond ik! Binnen 2 minuten was alles klaar. Hier ook verzendkosten helaas, haha!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 20, 2013)

Eleentje said:


> Mooi  Een stuk minder stresvol allemaal in vergelijking met de US website dit keer!
> 
> Had ik dit geweten, dan zou ik het gewoon hier bestellen!


  	Ja ik ben helemaal verbaasd hoe makkelijk het was. De UK heeft wel een wachtrij.


----------



## Soeraja (Jun 20, 2013)

Het is mij ook gelukt! Sommige zijn gelukkig wat laat door de lunch, zat intusen op mijn phone te bestellen. Ideaal zo'n smartphone.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jun 20, 2013)

Als ik op mijn pc naar de mac site ga zie ik Riri niet bij de nieuwe collecties staan, maar op mijn mobiel wel, zo vreemd  Hebben jullie dat ook?


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 20, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Als ik op mijn pc naar de mac site ga zie ik Riri niet bij de nieuwe collecties staan, maar op mijn mobiel wel, zo vreemd  Hebben jullie dat ook?


  	Ja heb ik ook, maar via de sitemap kan je hem wel vinden op de laptop/pc.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 20, 2013)

Ik ben in de UK rij gaan staan en daar kom je niet zomaar doorheen. Blij dat wij dat niet hebben.


----------



## Gatton (Jun 20, 2013)

Zit nu stiekem wel een beetje te twijfelen, hihi. Riri Boy vond ik op veel swatches niet echt mooi, vond ik de gewone finish mooier, en volgens mij vond ik Up The Amp ook niet echt bij mezelf staan. Buuuuuuuuh


----------



## MACerette (Jun 20, 2013)

Ik heb Heaux, RRB en Barbados Girl.

  	Ik zat te twijfelen of ik HK nog zou pakken, maar ik wil die liever in de speciale verpakking. Heel eerlijk gezegd was ik gisteren wel echt afgeknapt na al dat drama in US. Soms lijkt het echt alsof MAC schijt op zijn klanten. Als wij hier dezelfde shit aan de hand hadden gehad had ik wellicht ook grotendeels afgezwaaid. Ik wilde er gisteren niet te veel over klagen omdat ik pdf niet ongerust wilde maken. Dat ze zou denken dat ik niet zou gaan stalken. Maar eerlijk gezegd was mijn hart niet gebroken als ik het had gemist (voor mezelf dan). Nu ben ik er wel blij mee maar door al die BS was een groot deel van mijn enthousiasme voor deze collectie wel weg... 

  	Succes, ik hoop jullie alles te pakken krijgen dat jullie willen.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 20, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ik heb Heaux, RRB en Barbados Girl.
> 
> Ik zat te twijfelen of ik HK nog zou pakken, maar ik wil die liever in de speciale verpakking. Heel eerlijk gezegd was ik gisteren wel echt afgeknapt na al dat drama in US. Soms lijkt het echt alsof MAC schijt op zijn klanten. Als wij hier dezelfde shit aan de hand hadden gehad had ik wellicht ook grotendeels afgezwaaid. Ik wilde er gisteren niet te veel over klagen omdat ik pdf niet ongerust wilde maken. Dat ze zou denken dat ik niet zou gaan stalken. Maar eerlijk gezegd was mijn hart niet gebroken als ik het had gemist (voor mezelf dan). Nu ben ik er wel blij mee maar door al die BS was een groot deel van mijn enthousiasme voor deze collectie wel weg...
> 
> Succes, ik hoop jullie alles te pakken krijgen dat jullie willen.


  	Aw lief dat je je voor mij zo inhield
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ik ben blij dat je toch je spullen kon krijgen, maar je hebt gelijk dat drama in de US daar knapte ik toch ook wel op af.


----------



## MACerette (Jun 20, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ik ben in de UK rij gaan staan en daar kom je niet zomaar doorheen. Blij dat wij dat niet hebben.


  	Me 2. Ik dacht aanvankelijk dat MAC slim was geweest na het debacle van eergisteren, maar zo te zien is het dus willekeurig en hebben wij gewoon mazzel.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 20, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Me 2. Ik dacht aanvankelijk dat MAC slim was geweest na het debacle van eergisteren, maar zo te zien is het dus willekeurig en hebben wij gewoon mazzel.


  	Ik wil graag geloven dat Mac NL aan het verbeteren is. Tot nu toe in elk geval wel.


----------



## MACerette (Jun 20, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ik heb Heaux, RRB en Barbados Girl.
> 
> Ik zat te twijfelen of ik HK nog zou pakken, maar ik wil die liever in de speciale verpakking. Heel eerlijk gezegd was ik gisteren wel echt afgeknapt na al dat drama in US. Soms lijkt het echt alsof MAC schijt op zijn klanten. Als wij hier dezelfde shit aan de hand hadden gehad had ik wellicht ook grotendeels afgezwaaid. Ik wilde er gisteren niet te veel over klagen omdat ik pdf niet ongerust wilde maken. Dat ze zou denken dat ik niet zou gaan stalken. Maar eerlijk gezegd was mijn hart niet gebroken als ik het had gemist (voor mezelf dan). Nu ben ik er wel blij mee maar door al die BS was een groot deel van mijn enthousiasme voor deze collectie wel weg...
> 
> ...


  	Ja ik wilde niet dat je je zorgen zou maken. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Als ik had geskipped had ik toch met je meegestalked en indien nodig voor je besteld. Vanochtend had ik al besloten jouw bestelling eerst te plaatsen en als er dan wat mis zou gaan dat ik dat voor mezelf niet zo erg zou vinden. Toen je zei dat je al naar huis ging ben ik swatches gaan googelen en heb ik toch maar besloten om toch maar te bestellen.


----------



## Gatton (Jun 20, 2013)

I gotta be strong... no ordering on this one.  Hahaha... misschien als er meer swatches waren geweest, maar meh. Ik twijfel te veel, vind niks bij deze collectie er uit "poppen" dus dan moet ik het niet doen. Kan het niet verantwoorden tegenover mijn portemonnee.

	Dat gezegd, vind het wel jammer dat er zo weinig ruimte tussen de US en EU release zat! Nu hadden we weinig swatches om voor te bereiden, hehe

	edit: Oh ja, en anders is er de fall editie...  no worries


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 20, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ja ik wilde niet dat je je zorgen zou maken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Echt superlief van je!


----------



## Gatton (Jun 20, 2013)

Ben blij voor jullie dames dat het zonder problemen is gaan, hopelijk  krijgen we geen USA perikelen.


----------



## MACerette (Jun 20, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ja ik wilde niet dat je je zorgen zou maken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Dat doen stalking buds voor elkaar. Jij hebt ook spullen voor mij geregeld dus no problemo


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 20, 2013)

Ow en ik zal eens even verder gaan over mijn Hakuhodo kwasten. Ik heb ze net voor het eerst gebruikt en wauw ik ben echt enorm onder de indruk.

  	Als je één gezichtskwast wil kopen raad ik de J544 aan. Hij is nog fijner dan de Mac 131. De vorm maakt hem net wat multifunctioneler. Ik denk dat je hem in principe voor elk gezichtsproduct kan gebruiken. De synthetische haren steken minder ver uit boven de natuurlijke en dat geeft hem meer stevigheid waardoor hij waarschijnlijk goed werkt voor foundation. De maat is precies goed voor blush, maar door hem horizontaal te houden is hij een beetje smaller en prima voor highlight. Ik hem hem gebruikt met Definitely Defined EDSF en hij brengt hem mooier aan dan de Mac 188 die ik normaal gebruik. Ik denk dat dat komt doordat de synthetische haren gelijker zijn verdeeld. Ik denk ook dat hij prima is voor creme producten en bronzer en noem maar op. Ik wil er nog een haha.

  	De J110 heb ik met de Flaming Chic ED blush gebruikt, omdat ik weet dat de ED blushes minder gepigmenteerd zijn leek mij dit een goede test. Hij verdeelt de blush mooier dan de Mac 116. Hij is wel iets groter, maar werkt toch goed. Ik denk dat je ook met de punt kan werken om preciezer te zijn. Ik vind het ook makkelijk dat de haren wit zijn en ik precies kan zien hoeveel blush ik op de kwast heb.

  	Ik had niet verwacht dat de oogschaduwkwasten erg zouden verschillen met die van Mac, maar dat doen ze dus wel. Als je gevoelige ogen hebt dan raad ik deze zeker weten aan! Ze zijn heel zacht en irriteren mijn ogen helemaal niet. De Mac kwasten zijn ook zacht, maar toch kunnen enkele haartjes prikken, dat hebben de Hakuhodo kwasten helemaal niet. Ik denk dat ze oogschaduw iets mooier verdelen, maar een groot verschil is er niet. Ze zijn iets goedkoper en omdat ze zachter zijn vind ik ze fijner.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Jun 20, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ik wil graag geloven dat Mac NL aan het verbeteren is. Tot nu toe in elk geval wel.


  	Volgens my is mac aan het verbeteren. Tenminste vanaf mijn 3e bestelling!


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Jun 20, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ow en ik zal eens even verder gaan over mijn Hakuhodo kwasten. Ik heb ze net voor het eerst gebruikt en wauw ik ben echt enorm onder de indruk.
> 
> Als je één gezichtskwast wil kopen raad ik de J544 aan. Hij is nog fijner dan de Mac 131. De vorm maakt hem net wat multifunctioneler. Ik denk dat je hem in principe voor elk gezichtsproduct kan gebruiken. De synthetische haren steken minder ver uit boven de natuurlijke en dat geeft hem meer stevigheid waardoor hij waarschijnlijk goed werkt voor foundation. De maat is precies goed voor blush, maar door hem horizontaal te houden is hij een beetje smaller en prima voor highlight. Ik hem hem gebruikt met Definitely Defined EDSF en hij brengt hem mooier aan dan de Mac 188 die ik normaal gebruik. Ik denk dat dat komt doordat de synthetische haren gelijker zijn verdeeld. Ik denk ook dat hij prima is voor creme producten en bronzer en noem maar op. Ik wil er nog een haha.
> 
> ...


  	Jij weet mensen wel enthousiast te maken
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! Ik had de blushkwast ook eens bij Pixi2woo gezien ZOOO MOOOOIII. Wel heb ik ook de neiging om eerst naar IMATS te gaan in London. Gewoon om de kwasten te zien en te voelen (zo kun je ook de 'foute' kwasten vermijden). En ook een beetje vanwege de best wel prijs met daarbovenop de douane kosten. Misschien met z'n allen toch een keer naar IMATS. Als het goed is kun je korting krijgen op het moment dat je binnen bent by IMATS. Iets van 10%-15%


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 20, 2013)

allthingsmakeup said:


> Jij weet mensen wel enthousiast te maken
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Haha is niet zo moeilijk als je zelf ook enthousiast bent! Als er geen review is van een kwast zal ik hem niet zo snel kopen, maar de 4 die ik kocht hebben allemaal goede reviews, dus durfde ik het er wel op te wagen. Ze zijn duur, maar de prijs is normaal voor zo'n goede kwaliteit. Ik vond het ook jammer van de douane kosten, maar het zal me niet tegenhouden. Zou best leuk zijn als we met een groep naar IMATS konden. Volgens mij geeft Hakuhodo trouwens geen korting op IMATS.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jun 20, 2013)

Omg ik wist niet wat IMATS was en ging even googelen naar de stands. MY GOD al die merken! ik ben echt jaloers op je haha ik wil ooook


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Jun 20, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ja dat is bij mij dus ook! Het was echt een goede zet van ze om op PostNL over te stappen.
> Haha is niet zo moeilijk als je zelf ook enthousiast bent! Als er geen review is van een kwast zal ik hem niet zo snel kopen, maar de 4 die ik kocht hebben allemaal goede reviews, dus durfde ik het er wel op te wagen. Ze zijn duur, maar de prijs is normaal voor zo'n goede kwaliteit. Ik vond het ook jammer van de douane kosten, maar het zal me niet tegenhouden. Zou best leuk zijn als we met een groep naar IMATS konden. Volgens mij geeft Hakuhodo trouwens geen korting op IMATS.


  	Geen korting was misschien ook wel een beetje te verwachten...De enige uitzondering zal dan wel zijn als je make-up artist bent. Maar ach ik zou ook niet de hele collectie hoeven (dan moet ik wrs. een lening aanvragen). Nee het gaat mij alleen om de grote gezichtspenselen. Daar kan ik gewoon geen genoeg van krijgen. En vooral die met (ja idd) de witte haren. Wat zou het toch fijn zijn als je ze gewoon binnen europa zou kunnen bestellen. Ach ja misschien ooit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maar fijn dat ze in ieder geval de pricetag waard zijn!! 

  	@ladyhawke: ja lijkt mij ook een walhalla. Dan zal ik maar helemaal niet beginnen over de IMATS in LA.......


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 20, 2013)

allthingsmakeup said:


> Geen korting was misschien ook wel een beetje te verwachten...De enige uitzondering zal dan wel zijn als je make-up artist bent. Maar ach ik zou ook niet de hele collectie hoeven (dan moet ik wrs. een lening aanvragen). Nee het gaat mij alleen om de grote gezichtspenselen. Daar kan ik gewoon geen genoeg van krijgen. En vooral die met (ja idd) de witte haren. Wat zou het toch fijn zijn als je ze gewoon binnen europa zou kunnen bestellen. Ach ja misschien ooit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Als je van grote fluffy gezichtskwasten houdt dan hebben ze zeker een paar mooie voor jou Ik hoop ook dat ze een keer een europese webshop krijgen, alleen denk ik dat de prijzen dan flink omhoog gaan, want nu heb je nog het voordeel met de dollarkoers. Dus zelfs als je nu douanekosten hebt, zal het niet goedkoper worden vrees ik.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Jun 20, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Als je van grote fluffy gezichtskwasten houdt dan hebben ze zeker een paar mooie voor jou Ik hoop ook dat ze een keer een europese webshop krijgen, alleen denk ik dat de prijzen dan flink omhoog gaan, want nu heb je nog het voordeel met de dollarkoers. Dus zelfs als je nu douanekosten hebt, zal het niet goedkoper worden vrees ik.


  	Nee ik ben ook bang van niet. Maar kun je ze by de way niet uit Japan zelf bestellen? Of gaat het alleen maar via amerika? Misschien is dat nog wel goedkoper?


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 20, 2013)

allthingsmakeup said:


> Nee ik ben ook bang van niet. Maar kun je ze by de way niet uit Japan zelf bestellen? Of gaat het alleen maar via amerika? Misschien is dat nog wel goedkoper?


  	Volgens mij niet en ik zou ook niet durven beginnen aan een site die in het Japans is geschreven. Ik denk dat het niet veel uitmaakt, want beide sites zijn van Hakuhodo, dus logisch als ze ongeveer dezelfde prijzen hebben. Het enige verschil zou in de koers kunnen zitten.


----------



## Corally (Jun 20, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Haha is niet zo moeilijk als je zelf ook enthousiast bent! Als er geen review is van een kwast zal ik hem niet zo snel kopen, maar de 4 die ik kocht hebben allemaal goede reviews, dus durfde ik het er wel op te wagen. Ze zijn duur, maar de prijs is normaal voor zo'n goede kwaliteit. Ik vond het ook jammer van de douane kosten, maar het zal me niet tegenhouden. Zou best leuk zijn als we met een groep naar IMATS konden. Volgens mij geeft Hakuhodo trouwens geen korting op IMATS.


 Hakuhodo doet idd niet aan korting op IMATS.  





Pinkdollface said:


> Ik had niet verwacht dat de oogschaduwkwasten erg zouden verschillen met die van Mac, maar dat doen ze dus wel. Als je gevoelige ogen hebt dan raad ik deze zeker weten aan! Ze zijn heel zacht en irriteren mijn ogen helemaal niet. De Mac kwasten zijn ook zacht, maar toch kunnen enkele haartjes prikken, dat hebben de Hakuhodo kwasten helemaal niet. Ik denk dat ze oogschaduw iets mooier verdelen, maar een groot verschil is er niet. Ze zijn iets goedkoper en omdat ze zachter zijn vind ik ze fijner.


 Oeeh klinkt goed! Kan niet wachten tot ik die 2 oogschaduwkwasten heb.    Ik heb me aan mijn woord gehouden en niks besteld van RiRi. Ik had RRB wel in mijn mandje gedaan maar ik weiger 5 euro verzendkosten te betalen voor 1 ding dus uiteindelijk niet afgerekend. Ze hebben er uiteindelijk nog best lang opgestaan niet?


----------



## MissHolland (Jun 20, 2013)

De J544 vind ik te zacht voor foundation. Foundation blijft dan echt op de huid liggen net als met de MAC 187. Sinds ik deze kwast heb gebruik ikbhem iedere dag.  Super dat iedereen spulletjes de Riri collectie heeft kunnen kopen en het hier geen bende was.  Mijn mooie cowboysbag is aangekomen. Dior blush mooi kunnen verstoppen haha. Hij is iets minder gepigmenteerd dan ik gehoopt had maar een super mooi kleurtje. Hij zit een beetje tussen een creme en mouse in en blend wel heel makkelijk. Voorlopig kan ik echt geen makeup meer kopen maar als ik nog geld over had had ik er nog een bij gekocht.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 20, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Mijn mooie cowboysbag is aangekomen. Dior blush mooi kunnen verstoppen haha. Hij is iets minder gepigmenteerd dan ik gehoopt had maar een super mooi kleurtje. Hij zit een beetje tussen een creme en mouse in en blend wel heel makkelijk. Voorlopig kan ik echt geen makeup meer kopen maar als ik nog geld over had had ik er nog een bij gekocht.


  	Tja sommige vinden de 187 heel fijn voor foundation. Heb je hem ook geprobeerd met minder foundation? Ik zal zelf ook een andere kwast gebruiken zoals de Mac 130.

  	Haha fijn dat je hem kon verstoppen Ik heb de Douglas gebeld en met de VIP avond ligt er een Dior Rosy Glow Petal blush voor me klaar


----------



## MissHolland (Jun 20, 2013)

Ja dat snap ik dus echt niet. Als ik de 187 op mijn gezicht leg prikken die zwarte haren al. De haren zijn gewoon veel te slap. Foundation is een hel met die kwast haha. Ik gebruik hem als blending brush. Met de J544 heb ik op verschillende manieren foundation proberen aan te brengen maar het word niet mooi. Foundation blijft echt op mijn huid liggen. Ben benieuwd of het mij met de G5555 wel gaat lukken. Super dat ze de Dior blush voor je klaar hebben gelegd!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 21, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Ja dat snap ik dus echt niet. Als ik de 187 op mijn gezicht leg prikken die zwarte haren al. De haren zijn gewoon veel te slap. Foundation is een hel met die kwast haha. Ik gebruik hem als blending brush. Met de J544 heb ik op verschillende manieren foundation proberen aan te brengen maar het word niet mooi. Foundation blijft echt op mijn huid liggen. Ben benieuwd of het mij met de G5555 wel gaat lukken. Super dat ze de Dior blush voor je klaar hebben gelegd!


  	Ik heb de 187 nooit voor foundation gebruikt, maar wel de 188 en dat ging wel. De 130 is makkelijker. Ik gebruik de 187 met MSFs die ik als bronzer gebruik, zoals Earthshine. Ik ben ook benieuwd hoe je de G5555 gaat ervaren!
  	Ow ik heb trouwens weer een 20% kortingscode voor de franse Sephora site en die geldt tot 25 juni een dag na de stufi


----------



## MACerette (Jun 21, 2013)

De 187 gebruik ik ook nooit voor foundation. Alleen voor luchtige applicatie van blush / poeder of idd om even iets te blenden.

  	De 130 is echt een superfijn penseel. In het verleden deed ik mijn hele gezicht ermee, beginnend met concealer onder mijn ogen (doet hij echt supermooi), vervolgens shapen / sculpten (met concealer) en foundation. Met de komst van de sigma F80 en vergelijkbare grotere kwasten gebruik ik die liever omdat ze door hun grootte sneller werken. De 130 blijft echter fijn voor undereye concealer en bijvoorbeeld de EDSF's.

  	By the way: in het kader van 3x is scheepsrecht heb ik laatst toch nog 1x de pro longwear foundation gekocht. Ik vind hem zo goed en ik vind het zo k.u.t. dat ik er niet goed op reageer dat ik iets had van: nog een laatste keer proberen, als het misgaat breng ik hem niet meer terug (de eerste heb ik toen ge-B2M ). Ik had toch al een puistenuitbraak, dus what the hell. Ik draag hem nu dus al sinds begin van de week (beste foundation bij deze hitte) en raad eens: niets aan de hand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Vraag me af wat het scenario is:
  	1) ze hebben de formule veranderd (lijkt me stug)
  	2) ik was destijds overijverig met de clarisonic
  	3) het anti histaminicum dat ik nu al maanden slik tegen hooikoorts tempert de reactie
  	4) de smeersels van de dokter tegen de pizza face helpen dusdanig goed dat alles even redelijk onder controle is

  	Beats me. Wat de reden ook is: ik ben een happy camper. Match Master blijft wel echt een probleem. Die heb ik met tussenpozen gebruikt en elke keer dat ik die gebruik heb ik na een paar uur een paar bulten op mijn kin / wangen. Nu ben ik er niet meer zo rouwig om want ik vind de NARS sheer glow een vergelijkbare foundation qua gebruiksgemak en match. Duuuuuus.

  	Heaux is wel erg mooi he pdf? Blij dat ik hem besteld heb, ondanks de shyte van MAC US.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 21, 2013)

MACerette said:


> De 187 gebruik ik ook nooit voor foundation. Alleen voor luchtige applicatie van blush / poeder of idd om even iets te blenden.
> 
> De 130 is echt een superfijn penseel. In het verleden deed ik mijn hele gezicht ermee, beginnend met concealer onder mijn ogen (doet hij echt supermooi), vervolgens shapen en foundation. Met de komst van de sigma F80 en vergelijkbare grotere kwasten gebruik ik die liever omdat ze door hun grootte sneller werken. De 130 blijft echter fijn voor undereye concealer en bijvoorbeeld de EDSF's.


  	Ik heb de 130 nog nooit voor iets anders dan foundation gebruikt. Ik wil hem niet in poeders gebruiken, omdat ik bang ben dat ik die ruïneer met resten foundation ofzo. Ik maak de kwast iedere dag schoon met brush cleaner, maar toch wil ik mijn kwasten voor vloeistoffen en cremes niet gebruiken voor poeders. Als ik een nieuwe foundation kwast zou vinden, zou ik hem extra goed wassen en hem wel gaan proberen met poeders, maar ik stel het kopen van een foundation kwast nog even uit.


----------



## MACerette (Jun 21, 2013)

MACerette said:


> De 187 gebruik ik ook nooit voor foundation. Alleen voor luchtige applicatie van blush / poeder of idd om even iets te blenden.
> 
> De 130 is echt een superfijn penseel. In het verleden deed ik mijn hele gezicht ermee, beginnend met concealer onder mijn ogen (doet hij echt supermooi), vervolgens shapen en foundation. Met de komst van de sigma F80 en vergelijkbare grotere kwasten gebruik ik die liever omdat ze door hun grootte sneller werken. De 130 blijft echter fijn voor undereye concealer en bijvoorbeeld de EDSF's.
> Ik heb de 130 nog nooit voor iets anders dan foundation gebruikt. Ik wil hem niet in poeders gebruiken, omdat ik bang ben dat ik die ruïneer met resten foundation ofzo. Ik maak de kwast iedere dag schoon met brush cleaner, maar toch wil ik mijn kwasten voor vloeistoffen en cremes niet gebruiken voor poeders. Als ik een nieuwe foundation kwast zou vinden, zou ik hem extra goed wassen en hem wel gaan proberen met poeders, maar ik stel het kopen van een foundation kwast nog even uit.


  	Terwijl jij een antwoord zat te typen heb ik nog een ellenlang verhaal geplakt aan bovenstaande post. De 130 gebruik ik ook alleen in de EDSF als hij helemaal schoon is. Als ik hem voor concealer heb gebruikt maakt ik hem eerst grondig schoon met brush cleanser (echt flink inspuiten met de bc) helemaal schoonmaken en in de tijd dat ik de rest van mijn gezicht doe en blush etc kan hij drogen. Dat gaat prima. Het ligt er ook aan welke concealer ik gebruik of ik de 130 daarvoor gebruik. Concealers als de studio finish concealer gebruik ik meestal met de 130. Vloeibare concealers zoals die nieuwe van NARS gebruik ik nu met een van de oogpenselen van RT. Dat werkt eigenlijk wel hetzelfde. Aangezien hij kleiner is dan de 130 werkt dat ook erg prettig. Ik weet zeker dat hij ook goed werkt icm de studio finish. 
  	Eigenlijk was ik mijn gezichtskwasten elke dag met DaVinci. Ook oogpenselen met fluidline. Alleen oogpenselen die maar zeer licht bevuild zijn (shroom / blanc type) doe ik soms met brush cleanser. Maar ja, als ik toch penselen sta te wassen neem ik die 9 van de 10 keer ook mee in de DaVinci wasbeurt.
  	Is je ook opgevallen dat de DV zeep de fluidline en foundation e.d. goed verwijderd? Ik gebruik de pro longwear foundation met de beautyblender. De enige manier om dit soort foundations los te krijgen is met olie dus ik gebruik cleanse off oil van mac en vervolgens de gewone beautyblender zeep. Bij de beautyblender vind ik dit soort foundations makkelijker te verwijderen dan met bijvoorbeeld een sigma F80. Maar ook daar lukt het wel met cleanse off oil.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jun 21, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ik heb de 187 nooit voor foundation gebruikt, maar wel de 188 en dat ging wel. De 130 is makkelijker. Ik gebruik de 187 met MSFs die ik als bronzer gebruik, zoals Earthshine. Ik ben ook benieuwd hoe je de G5555 gaat ervaren!
> *Ow ik heb trouwens weer een 20% kortingscode voor de franse Sephora site en die geldt tot 25 juni een dag na de stufi*


  	Oew klinkt aantrekkelijk! Maar verzendkosten van Sephora zijn heel hoog toch?


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 21, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Terwijl jij een antwoord zat te typen heb ik nog een ellenlang verhaal geplakt aan bovenstaande post. De 130 gebruik ik ook alleen in de EDSF als hij helemaal schoon is. Als ik hem voor concealer heb gebruikt maakt ik hem eerst grondig schoon met brush cleanser (echt flink inspuiten met de bc) helemaal schoonmaken en in de tijd dat ik de rest van mijn gezicht doe en blush etc kan hij drogen. Dat gaat prima. Het ligt er ook aan welke concealer ik gebruik of ik de 130 daarvoor gebruik. Concealers als de studio finish concealer gebruik ik meestal met de 130. Vloeibare concealers zoals die nieuwe van NARS gebruik ik nu met een van de oogpenselen van RT. Dat werkt eigenlijk wel hetzelfde. Aangezien hij kleiner is dan de 130 werkt dat ook erg prettig. Ik weet zeker dat hij ook goed werkt icm de studio finish.
> Eigenlijk was ik mijn gezichtskwasten elke dag met DaVinci. Ook oogpenselen met fluidline. Alleen oogpenselen die maar zeer licht bevuild zijn (shroom / blanc type) doe ik soms met brush cleanser. Maar ja, als ik toch penselen sta te wassen neem ik die 9 van de 10 keer ook mee in de DaVinci wasbeurt.
> Is je ook opgevallen dat de DV zeep de fluidline en foundation e.d. goed verwijderd? Ik gebruik de pro longwear foundation met de beautyblender. De enige manier om dit soort foundations los te krijgen is met olie dus ik gebruik cleanse off oil van mac en vervolgens de gewone beautyblender zeep. Bij de beautyblender vind ik dit soort foundations makkelijker te verwijderen dan met bijvoorbeeld een sigma F80. Maar ook daar lukt het wel met cleanse off oil.


  	Super dat je de Pro Longwear foundation nu wel kan gebruiken! Ik vind dat kwasten niet snel genoeg drogen om ze te reinigen met brush cleaner en daarna weer te gebruiken. Ze voelen wel droog aan, maar ze zijn flexibeler dan normaal en als ik nog een half uur tot een uur langer wacht zijn ze dat niet meer en dan pas zijn ze naar mijn idee echt droog. Ach ik heb nu de J544 om te gebruiken met mijn EDSF als ik ze intenser wil en de Mac 188 als ik een zachter effect wil en dat bevalt me ook. Ik gebruik bijna nooit concealer, dus daar heb ik hem ook nog niet voor geprobeerd.
  	De DaVinci zeep reinigt inderdaad erg goed, maar ik was mijn kwasten maar eens in de twee weken. Nou gebruik ik tegenwoordig ook niet vaak meer foundation, maar meer BB creams en die breng ik met mijn vingers aan, dus wordt mijn foundationkwast niet meer zo snel vies. Ik was mijn kwasten liever 's middags zodat ze langer de tijd hebben te drogen, anders zijn ze naar mijn idee soms nog te flexibel, zoals ik ook met het drogen na de blush cleaner heb. Oogschaduwkwasten zijn wel al snel genoeg droog, maar de grotere en vollere gezichtskwasten hebben dat dus niet altijd.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 21, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Oew klinkt aantrekkelijk! Maar verzendkosten van Sephora zijn heel hoog toch?


  	Ja die zijn €13,90 zag ik net, ik weet niet waarom, maar ik dacht eigenlijk dat ze €10 ofzo waren. Misschien doe ik heb toch niet. Ik heb laatst van iemand nog een Ablaze BU gekocht en ze zou voor mij wat Nars spullen kunnen regelen omdat de verzendkosten redelijk hoog zijn voor één lipstick en het met meerdere producten meer nut heeft. Ik had misschien nog wat MUFE gewild, maar dat zou ik ook later kunnen doen samen met mijn Hourglass cp.


----------



## MACerette (Jun 21, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Super dat je de Pro Longwear foundation nu wel kan gebruiken! Ik vind dat kwasten niet snel genoeg drogen om ze te reinigen met brush cleaner en daarna weer te gebruiken. Ze voelen wel droog aan, maar ze zijn flexibeler dan normaal en als ik nog een half uur tot een uur langer wacht zijn ze dat niet meer en dan pas zijn ze naar mijn idee echt droog. Ach ik heb nu de J544 om te gebruiken met mijn EDSF als ik ze intenser wil en de Mac 188 als ik een zachter effect wil en dat bevalt me ook. Ik gebruik bijna nooit concealer, dus daar heb ik hem ook nog niet voor geprobeerd.
> De DaVinci zeep reinigt inderdaad erg goed, maar ik was mijn kwasten maar eens in de twee weken. Nou gebruik ik tegenwoordig ook niet vaak meer foundation, maar meer BB creams en die breng ik met mijn vingers aan, dus wordt mijn foundationkwast niet meer zo snel vies. Ik was mijn kwasten liever 's middags zodat ze langer de tijd hebben te drogen, anders zijn ze naar mijn idee soms nog te flexibel, zoals ik ook met het drogen na de blush cleaner heb. Oogschaduwkwasten zijn wel al snel genoeg droog, maar de grotere en vollere gezichtskwasten hebben dat dus niet altijd.


  	Ja in dat geval heb je wat minder te wassen inderdaad. Mooi toch. Dan doe je ook een stuk langer met je DaVinci zeep  Gelukkig heb je genoeg aan een BB cream. Scheelt weer werk en dat betekent dat jouw huid er uit eigen beweging al een stuk beter uitziet


----------



## MissHolland (Jun 22, 2013)

MACarette, fijn dat je nu wel tegen de Pro Longwear foundation kunt!

  	Oeii die MAC Heaux is toch wel erg mooi. Vooral bij deze blogger:
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-fw-Dx8ZdE...etro-Matte-Rihanna-MAC-Review-Swatches-02.jpg


----------



## Corally (Jun 22, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> MACarette, fijn dat je nu wel tegen de Pro Longwear foundation kunt!  Oeii die MAC Heaux is toch wel erg mooi. Vooral bij deze blogger: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-fw-Dx8ZdE...etro-Matte-Rihanna-MAC-Review-Swatches-02.jpg


  Echt alles staat haar mooi haha.   Mijn AAO + UTA CP is gisteren verstuurd dus ik kan hopelijk snel (eindelijk) met m'n goodies spelen.


----------



## MissHolland (Jun 22, 2013)

Ja idd, mooie vrouw is dat!

  	Fijn dat je goodies op gestuurd zijn!! En nu maar wachten tot ze aankomen 

  	Tip voor de Nederlandse dames Vogue heeft een ontzettend leuke aanbieding. 12x Vogue voor 71,40 met een VisaPure apparaat erbij. Normaal kost hij 159 euro. Ik heb er al vaker over na gedacht om hem aan te schaffen maar vond het zoveel geld. Nu ik deze aanbieding zag heb ik toch de stap genomen om deze aan te schaffen. Ik heb een onzuivere huid en lees alleen maar goeie revieuws. Dus ben er heel erg benieuwd naar! Heeft een van jullie dit apparaat ook?
	Edit: de aanbieding geld ook voor de Belgen en voor andere landen!


----------



## Gatton (Jun 23, 2013)

Oh dear god, die Heaux is idd prachtig op haar! Misschien dat ik hem toch maar aanschaf bij de fall release.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jun 23, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Oh dear god, die Heaux is idd prachtig op haar! Misschien dat ik hem toch maar aanschaf bij de fall release.


	Volgens mij komt Heaux niet meer terug in de fall release


----------



## Gatton (Jun 23, 2013)

MAC zei van wel op hun Facebook pagina?

	"Sorry to disappoint, Audrey, but Heaux sold out. We apologize for any inconvenience. You’ll have another chance to join in on the fun when it returns in the fall as part of the next RiRi M∙A∙C collaboration."


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Jun 23, 2013)

Gatton said:


> "[FONT=&quot]Sorry to disappoint, Audrey, but Heaux sold out. We apologize for any inconvenience. You’ll have another chance to join in on the fun when it returns in the fall as part of the next RiRi [/FONT][FONT=&quot]M∙A∙C collaboration."[/FONT]


  	Dan ga ik er van uit dat het ook zo is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





! En volgens mij heb ik het zelf ook ergens anders al gelezen. So don't worry...


----------



## MissHolland (Jun 23, 2013)

Dan koop ik hem ook en neem ik de gok dat hij mooi staat. En anders pech. Ik vind Heaux echt prachtig!


----------



## Gatton (Jun 23, 2013)

Begon me alweer lichtelijk zorgen te maken over mijn begrijpend lezen. XD


----------



## MACerette (Jun 24, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Ja dat snap ik dus echt niet. Als ik de 187 op mijn gezicht leg prikken die zwarte haren al. De haren zijn gewoon veel te slap. Foundation is een hel met die kwast haha. Ik gebruik hem als blending brush. Met de J544 heb ik op verschillende manieren foundation proberen aan te brengen maar het word niet mooi. Foundation blijft echt op mijn huid liggen. Ben benieuwd of het mij met de G5555 wel gaat lukken. Super dat ze de Dior blush voor je klaar hebben gelegd! 		 		 			Ik heb de 187 nooit voor foundation gebruikt, maar wel de 188 en dat ging wel. De 130 is makkelijker. Ik gebruik de 187 met MSFs die ik als bronzer gebruik, zoals Earthshine. Ik ben ook benieuwd hoe je de G5555 gaat ervaren!
> *Ow ik heb trouwens weer een 20% kortingscode voor de franse Sephora site* en die geldt tot 25 juni een dag na de stufi


  	Is dat een persoonsgebonden code toevallig? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vroeg ze subtiel


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 24, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Is dat een persoonsgebonden code toevallig?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Ik geloof het niet, maar ik zal je een pm sturen. Ik ga hem zelf niet meer gebruiken.


----------



## MissHolland (Jun 24, 2013)

Haha verslaafde
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Ik heb ook alweer iets gekocht.. St.Tropez bronzing mousse met een mitt erbij. De lichste kleur. Lees er zoveel goeie verhalen over. Ik wou eigenlijk weer een paar keer naar de snelbruiner om een beetje kleur te krijgen. Maar echt gezond is dat niet.. En dit schijnt ook heel goed te zijn. Je brengt de mousse gewoon voor het slapen gaan aan waar je bruiner wilt worden en dan de volgende morgen ga je douchen en dan heb je voor een aantal dagen een kleur. De meesten gebruiken het 1x per week, anderen 1x in de 2 weken. Het is niet dat je meteen super bruin bent, maar gewoon een heel subtiel kleurtje. Precies wat ik zoek en wil.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jun 25, 2013)

Ik heb vandaag Heaux en RiriWoo binnen gekregen en ze zijn zoooo mooi . Als ririwoo uitkomt in de speciale verpakking koop ik zeker een BU (mijn eerste BU ). Morgen krijg ik Petticoat en Stereo Rose MSF nog binnen van iemand van marktplaats. Zo en voorlopig mag ik niks meer kopen van mezelf


----------



## MissHolland (Jun 25, 2013)

Leuk Ladyhawke! Voor zover ik begrepen heb komen deze lipsticks niet in een speciale verpakking. Alleen die bij die colectie horen.   Pinkdollface heb jij ook Heaux gekocht? Ik ben benieuwd hoe die op een lichte huid staat.   Mijn bronzing mousse komt morgen ook al aan. Asos is altijd lekker snel.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 25, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Mijn bronzing mousse komt morgen ook al aan. Asos is altijd lekker snel.


  	Ja heb al een foto geplaatst in het RiRi thread en ook het bijbehorende swatch thread. Hij is heel erg mooi. Als je Beet lipliner hebt, het is eigenlijk die kleur in lipstickvorm. Het kan trouwens zijn dat de lipsticks wel terugkomen (en RiRi Woo weten we al zeker), aangezien Mac dat in emails en op facebook heeft gezet bij het reageren op vragen.


----------



## MissHolland (Jun 26, 2013)

Foto gevonden! Heaux staat je prachtig! RiriBoy vind ik een beetje vreemd kleurtje hihi.

  	De postbode is vandaag niet op komen dagen grrr. Vervelend als je de hele dag thuis blijft en een pakketje verwacht.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 26, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Foto gevonden! Heaux staat je prachtig! RiriBoy vind ik een beetje vreemd kleurtje hihi.
> 
> De postbode is vandaag niet op komen dagen grrr. Vervelend als je de hele dag thuis blijft en een pakketje verwacht.


  	Dankje! RiRi Boy moet met de juiste dingen gecombineerd worden, maar hij is best wel leuk
  	Dat is balen dat je de hele dag thuis hebt gezeten voor niets.


----------



## MACerette (Jun 26, 2013)

RRB doet me idd wel denken aan UTA (niet naast elkaar geswatched). Heaux = the shizzle en eerlijk gezegd toch echt wel anders dan Rebel.


----------



## Liz2012 (Jun 26, 2013)

Gisteren mn pakje ook ontvangen met mn RiRi lipsticks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Had RiRi Boy en Heaux besteld, RiRi Woo had ik al van de release in mei. Vind RiRi Boy wel mooi, maar Heaux is toch nog iets meer mn ding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ik hoop echt dat ze opnieuw uitgebracht worden bij de herfst collectie, koop ik meteen een BU van Heaux. Heb wel een beetje spijt dat ik de Lustre Drops niet genomen heb, achteraf bekeken had ik ze toch graag uitgeprobeerd. Maar als ik het goed heb gelezen komen deze zeker opnieuw uit in oktober, net als Hibiscus Kiss?


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 26, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> Gisteren mn pakje ook ontvangen met mn RiRi lipsticks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Fijn dat je je spullen hebt! De meesten vinden Heaux toch wel mooier dan RRB. Ik hoop ook dat ze opnieuw uitkomen, maar het klink in elk geval wel zo na de mails van Mac. Ik heb misschien al een BU van Heaux geregeld als de backorder niet gecancelled wordt. De Lustre Drops en Hibiscus Kiss staan in de colour story vermeld voor de herfst, dus die gaan inderdaad terugkomen!


----------



## Liz2012 (Jun 26, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ja Heaux is echt wel gaaf! Ik wil Rebel ook nog steeds.
> Fijn dat je je spullen hebt! De meesten vinden Heaux toch wel mooier dan RRB. Ik hoop ook dat ze opnieuw uitkomen, maar het klink in elk geval wel zo na de mails van Mac. Ik heb misschien al een BU van Heaux geregeld als de backorder niet gecancelled wordt. De Lustre Drops en Hibiscus Kiss staan in de colour story vermeld voor de herfst, dus die gaan inderdaad terugkomen!


  	Super, heb ik dan toch nog kans de Lustre Drops te bestellen bij de volgende release 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Of ik Hibiscus Kiss ga nemen weet ik nog niet, heb een tijdje geleden Dior Coral Glow gekocht en vind die eigenlijk mooier. We'll see .. 
  	En duimen dan maar dat Heaux opnieuw uitkomt, ik vind Heaux echt de mooiste lipstick die MAC tot nu toe dit jaar heeft uitgebracht


----------



## Liz2012 (Jun 26, 2013)

Wow, was zonet op de MAC website en nam even een kijkje bij de Mineralize Rich Lipsticks .. Staan daar €27.50 geprijsd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ik dacht dat ze €23 waren? Midnight Mambo van TT wordt nu toch wel een skip lol


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 26, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> Wow, was zonet op de MAC website en nam even een kijkje bij de Mineralize Rich Lipsticks .. Staan daar €27.50 geprijsd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Dat is vrijwel zeker een fout op de site.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jun 27, 2013)

Ik was net in de mac in Den Haag en daar was Tropical Taboo net 5 minuten uit!! Heb alles geswarcjed en alleen Simmer blush meegenomen


----------



## Corally (Jun 27, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Ik was net in de mac in Den Haag en daar was Tropical Taboo net 5 minuten uit!! Heb alles geswarcjed en alleen Simmer blush meegenomen


  Wat raar, tropical taboo hoort pas volgende week zaterdag uit te komen? (met uitzondering die vrijdagavond voor pro store). Wel leuk dat je Simmer hebt gescoord!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 27, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Ik was net in de mac in Den Haag en daar was Tropical Taboo net 5 minuten uit!! Heb alles geswarcjed en alleen Simmer blush meegenomen


 Morgen maar ff bellen om te kijken of hij op andere plekken ook al uit is. Simmer ziet er zo mooi uit!


----------



## Corally (Jun 27, 2013)

Ik denk dat ik alleen voor Adored ga! :blink:


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jun 27, 2013)

Er was in Den Haag een speciale shopping night waarbij de winkels tot 12 uur savonds open bleven. Speciaal daarvoor hebben ze de tropical taboo eerder in Den Haag laten komen. De rest komt volgende week inderdaad. Ik ben later nog terug gegaan en heb Lust ook gehaald:eyelove


----------



## Corally (Jun 27, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Er was in Den Haag een speciale shopping night waarbij de winkels tot 12 uur savonds open bleven. Speciaal daarvoor hebben ze de tropical taboo eerder in Den Haag laten komen. De rest komt volgende week inderdaad. Ik ben later nog terug gegaan en heb Lust ook gehaald:eyelove


  Awesome! Ik wil sowieso Adored (zo pretty :eyelove maar ik twijfel over Simmer omdat ik de laatste tijd bijna alleen matte of satin blushes gebruik... ik heb wel shimmery mb's maar deze lijkt me net té. Ik vind de prijs van de mb's ook te hoog eerlijk gezegd dus ik denk dat ik hem beter kan overslaan. MAC moet eens ophouden met die prijsverhogingen. :headbang:  Ik moet mijn AAO cp ook nog binnen krijgen, ik hoop dat ik het pakje snel ontvang! En ik wacht samen met PDF op Hakuhodo kwasten. :flower:  Edit: Ik kom er net achter dat Amber Glow ook al €24 was en daar wil ik nu ook vanaf. :lol:


----------



## MissHolland (Jun 27, 2013)

Ladyhawke, wat een mazzel dat TT al bij je counter lag! Leuke verassing!   Zou Simmer niet erg op Ring of Saturn lijken?  Vind de lipstick in midnight mambo wel erg mooi en Adored twijfel ik ook nog over. Wou eigenlijk een tijdje geen makeup kopen.. we zullen zien..


----------



## Corally (Jun 27, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Ladyhawke, wat een mazzel dat TT al bij je counter lag! Leuke verassing!   Zou Simmer niet erg op Ring of Saturn lijken?  Vind de lipstick in midnight mambo wel erg mooi en Adored twijfel ik ook nog over. Wou eigenlijk een tijdje geen makeup kopen.. we zullen zien..


  Als ik de swatches vergelijk totaal niet, Simmer gaat richting roze en ROS gaat richting rood. Ik vind ROS eigenlijk ook te shimmery dus ik zou Simmer niet moeten kopen.. Waarom zien mineralize producten er altijd zo mooi uit in de pan, dat maakt het extra moeilijk om te weerstaan!


----------



## MissHolland (Jun 27, 2013)

Mijn ROS lijkt erg op de Simmer swatches. Ik zal morgen eens kijken en swatchen haha. Heb hem al heeeeeel lang niet gebruikt. Ik vind ook dat er te veel shimmer in zit. Daarom twijfel ik ook nog over Adored. Al schijnt daar minder shimmer in te zitten.


----------



## Corally (Jun 27, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Mijn ROS lijkt erg op de Simmer swatches. Ik zal morgen eens kijken en swatchen haha. Heb hem al heeeeeel lang niet gebruikt. Ik vind ook dat er te veel shimmer in zit. Daarom twijfel ik ook nog over Adored. Al schijnt daar minder shimmer in te zitten.


 Ik heb hem ook lang niet gebruikt.. ik heb hem sowieso bijna niet gebruikt. Ik denk dat hij op mijn huid tussen T's swatches van ROS en Simmer zit, ik ga morgen eens kijken.. ik ben nu te moe haha. Adored is een highlighter dus alleen shimmer op je jukbeenderen ipv over je hele wang en ik denk dat je dat wel kan hebben als je van mattere blushes houdt.


----------



## MissHolland (Jun 27, 2013)

Die van mij had veel beige erin dacht ik kan zijn dat de kleur daardoor iets rozer is? Ik zal ook eens gaan slapen


----------



## Corally (Jun 27, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Die van mij had veel beige erin dacht ik kan zijn dat de kleur daardoor iets rozer is? Ik zal ook eens gaan slapen


 Dan kan kloppen! De mijne had maar een hele dunne beige sliert. En onze huidskleuren verschillen natuurlijk ook.  Edit: ik ben in de war met een andere HC blush haha, ik heb net even gekeken en mijn Simmer is ongeveer 50/50.


----------



## Gatton (Jun 27, 2013)

Wat is een MSF nou eigenlijk precies? Een soort van highlighter?

	Gesproken over highlighters, ik heb maar de gouden vloeibare highlighter bij Inglot gehaald. Kon het niet laten, ghehe :3


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 28, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Gesproken over highlighters, ik heb maar de gouden vloeibare highlighter bij Inglot gehaald. Kon het niet laten, ghehe :3


  	Een MSF kan je voor van alles gebruiken. Het hangt van de kleur van de MSF af en jou huidskleur. Ik heb MSFs die ik al highlighter gebruik en een aantal die ik als blush gebruik en dan nog mijn Earthshine die ik als bronzer gebruik. Ze zijn ook mooi over een andere blush heen als een soort topper om de blush iets glanzender te maken en de kleur een beetje te veranderen. Over MSFs gesproken, ik heb een So Ceylon kunnen kopen van iemand uit de clearance bin! Die wilde ik nog graag, omdat van alle donkere bronzer MSFs uit het verleden deze het minste oranje leek.

  	Vloeibare highlighters zien er altijd zo mooi uit! Ik kan er zelf alleen niet zo goed mee omgaan heb ik het idee. Ik heb de Pink Rebel lustre drops van Mac en die worden een beetje patchy ofzo als ik ze als highlighter probeer, maar misschien dat een andere vloeibare highlighter wel heel mooi zou zijn. Ik ben benieuwd wat je van deze gaat vinden.


----------



## Eleentje (Jun 28, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> En ik wacht samen met PDF op Hakuhodo kwasten.


  	Ik ben nu ook al aan het kijken welke Hakuhodo kwasten ik ga bestellen. Jullie hebben me ge-enabled


----------



## MACerette (Jun 28, 2013)

Ik moet zeggen dat ik RRB wel aardig vind, maar niet verschrikkelijk opvallend in mijn stash. Een kruising tussen Heroine en UTA denk ik. Heaux = perfection, op de naam na dan. Vandaag heb ik voor het eerst Barbados Girl Lustre drops op. Mooie kleur. Dit is mijn eerste flesje lustre drops dus ik moet er nog wat mee spelen. Ik heb hem vandaag in de haast gebruikt als een soort van highlight met overlappend daarover TPC blush en Heaux als l/s
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  	Ik ben pas geleden overgestoken naar de np thread (welkom pdf) en daar lag ik een krappe 300 pagina's achter. Ik heb nog gepoogd alles te lezen, maar na de eerste 48 pagina's heb ik de handdoek ik de ring gegooid. Te veel tegelijk willen doen waardoor ik nu echt achter lig met veel threads. Normaal ga ik de gemiste posts met terugwerkende kracht lezen, maar ik krijg het even niet opgebracht. Te veel verschillende posts en veeeeel te veel gemiste posts... Ik ga er van uit dat opvallende dingen vanzelf de revue wel passeren. Ik heb momenteel niet eens de energie te beginnen aan de threads over nieuwe collectie waarvan ik het bestaan nog niet wist. Tijd voor vakantie geloof ik...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Ik ga op 6 juli naar Antwerpen (is althans de bedoeling) maar ik denk dat ik niet heel veel dingen van TT ga kopen. De 159 staat al vanaf moment 1 vast. De MSF's wil ik live zien. Ik heb het gevoel dat de wereld niet vergaat als ik ze skip nl. Midnight Mambo is nog een paarse l/s erbij en qua paars ben ik momenteel toch wel redelijk verzadigd. Fever Isle heeft wel mijn aandacht. Star Quality is mijn enigste l/g die ik echt draag dus als FI er op lijkt neem ik die zeker mee al dan niet met BU. De MES zijn een easy skip en de l/s ook. Zelfs narcissus zal ik waarschijnlijk (niet 100% zeker ) skippen. Ik moet nog wat dingen voor mijn kit halen dus ik zal ongetwijfeld alsnog genoeg geld achterlaten...


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 28, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ik moet zeggen dat ik RRB wel aardig vind, maar niet verschrikkelijk opvallend in mijn stash. Een kruising tussen Heroine en UTA denk ik. Heaux = perfection, op de naam na dan. Vandaag heb ik voor het eerst Barbados Girl Lustre drops op. Mooie kleur. Dit is mijn eerste flesje lustre drops dus ik moet er nog wat mee spelen. Ik heb hem vandaag in de haast gebruikt als een soort van highlight met overlappend daarover TPC blush en Heaux als l/s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Ik ben het np topic ook maar niet in zijn geheel gaan doorlezen. Had je al gezien dat ik dus toch weer nagellakjes ben gaan kopen?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Het gaat de laatste tijd wel erg hard met veel topics. Het is echt heel lastig bij te houden.

  	Ik zal als ik op 6 juli naar Arnhem ga daar nog even vragen of de 159 hier ook in de vaste collectie komt. Als dat zo is laat ik hem nu zeker liggen. Midnight Mambo ziet er echt niet zo interessant uit. Ik heb voorlopig ook genoeg paarse lipsticks (Tenzij ze met een meer blauw paarse uitkomen zoals Melt By Starlight. Die wil ik eigenlijk nog.). Ik hoop voor je dat FI ook echt op Star Quality lijkt. In de swatches zie ik wel shimmers bij FI en die heeft SQ niet. Narcissus is wel echt mooi, dus zeker even swatchen!


----------



## MACerette (Jun 28, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ik ben het np topic ook maar niet in zijn geheel gaan doorlezen. Had je al gezien dat ik dus toch weer nagellakjes ben gaan kopen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Nee heb ik niet bewust meegekregen, maar de laatste dagen is me wel meer ontgaan volgens mij. Wat heb je gekocht?

  	Net als jij heb ik geen zin om mijn stash groter te laten worden dan 100. Dat vind ik eerlijk gezegd al heel veel. Vooral omdat ik in tijden lak, maar soms ook maanden niet. Waren er maar mini uitvoeringen van alle soorten... Op zich valt het nog mee. Sinds ik op die thread zit heb ik 3 catrice's gekocht, Fantasy Fire van Max Factor, Zoya Charla, Zoya Ivanka, Essie Boom Boom Room, Essie Saturday Disco Fever en Color Club Eternal Beauty. Verder heb ik wel meerdere mooie gezien, maar daar is vaak een run op en die zijn vaak meteen uitverkocht. Eerlijk gezegd is het laatste waar ik op zit te wachten ook nog eens te moeten stalken voor nagellak, hoe leuk hij ook is. Ik ben erg moe, waarschijnlijk als ik weer ben bijgetrokken zal ik daar misschien anders tegenaan kijken. Hoe dan ook, mijn eerste liefde is make up en np vind ik leuk, maar niet zo extreem dat ik er een kast vol van wil hebben...


----------



## Corally (Jun 28, 2013)

De topics gaan idd heel snel, ik was de afgelopen dagen niet echt op Specktra omdat ik tentamens heb en van sommige topics moet ik nu 600 posts bijlezen lol.   Ik heb net mijn AAO pakje binnen gekregen!!! ompom: En mijn cp'er heeft er zakjes skittles en m&m's erbij gedaan hahaha. Alles ziet er zo mooi uit! :flower: Ben blij dat ik me nog niet opgemaakt heb, kan ik straks gelijk dingen uitproberen!


----------



## MACerette (Jun 28, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ik heb net mijn AAO pakje binnen gekregen!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Wat lief! Gelukkig zijn ze niet gesmolten. Veel plezier met je goodies!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 28, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ik heb net mijn AAO pakje binnen gekregen!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Ik hoop dat je tentamens goed gingen! Ik heb ze ook net gehad, maar helaas moet ik er één over 1,5 week opnieuw proberen.
  	Wat fijn dat je pakje binnen is! Jammie m&m's en skittles. Ik heb weleens van die werther's originals gehad in een pakje en daar zaten er toen ook een paar met een koffiesmaak bij en die kan ik helaas nergens hier vinden Wat waren die lekker... Misschien moet ik een cp voor die snoepjes gaan vragen


----------



## Corally (Jun 28, 2013)

Ik heb net Royal Sunset gebruikt en wat is 'ie mooooi. Ik ben zo blij dat ik hem alsnog genomen heb! Na het eten moet ik nog even lipstick opdoen, maar welke.. :lol:


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 28, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ik heb net Royal Sunset gebruikt en wat is 'ie mooooi. Ik ben zo blij dat ik hem alsnog genomen heb! Na het eten moet ik nog even lipstick opdoen, maar welke..


  	Ik ben ook superblij met Royal Sunset! Ik weet niet meer zo goed welke lipsticks je had, maar Tart & Trendy als je die hebt?


----------



## Corally (Jun 28, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Ik heb net Royal Sunset gebruikt en wat is 'ie mooooi. Ik ben zo blij dat ik hem alsnog genomen heb! Na het eten moet ik nog even lipstick opdoen, maar welke.. :lol:
> ...


 Tart & Trendy, Sushi Kiss en Razzledazzler. En UTA, maar die past sowieso niet bij deze look. Ik denk dat ik voor Sushi Kiss ga haha. Ik wil Royal Jasmin ook uitproberen maar dat wordt too much haha.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 28, 2013)

Corally said:


> Tart & Trendy, Sushi Kiss en Razzledazzler. En UTA, maar die past sowieso niet bij deze look. Ik denk dat ik voor Sushi Kiss ga haha. Ik wil Royal Jasmin ook uitproberen maar dat wordt too much haha.


  	Sushi Kiss is ook een goede om als eerste te proberen. Ik ben benieuwd wat je ervan vindt. Misschien kan je Royal Sunset op één wang, Honey Jasmine op de andere, Sushi Kiss op je bovenlip en Tart & Trendy op je onderlip proberen


----------



## Corally (Jun 28, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Tart
> ...


 Hahaha :lol: Sushi Kiss is fel zeg, ik moet hem net zoals Reel Sexy licht aanbrengen, anders ziet het eruit alsof ik met een oranje marker m'n lippen heb ingekleurd haha. :haha: Hij is wel heel mooi!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 28, 2013)

Corally said:


> Hahaha :lol: Sushi Kiss is fel zeg, ik moet hem net zoals Reel Sexy licht aanbrengen, anders ziet het eruit alsof ik met een oranje marker m'n lippen heb ingekleurd haha. :haha: Hij is wel heel mooi!


 Haha dat heb ik ook. Ik dep altijd met mijn vinger over de randen en dat scheelt een hoop. Fijn dat je hem mooi vindt. Ik ben benieuwd wat je van Tart & Trendy gaat vinden.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 28, 2013)

Oeps dubbele post


----------



## Gatton (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks voor de uitleg, dames! 

	Ben trouwens denk ik vergeten te zeggen dat ik ook toe ben gelaten voor allround grimeur in Amsterdam! Dit was mijn eerste keuze, dus naar deze school ga ik.  Hij is 3 jaar ipv 4 jaar zoals in Arnhem, en ik heb nog ongeveer 3 jaar studiefinanciering, dus dan is de keuze snel gemaakt!

	Ik heb het gevoel dat met dit weer bijna geen enkele foundation meer bij me past. Ik gebruik nu de Infinite Matte van Catrice (die er jammer genoeg uit is gehaald  WAAROM), maar mijn standaard Ivory van Max Factor is nu echt te rozig voor mij. Heb ik stiekem toch een gele/beige huid hihi, aangezien die van Catrice gele ondertonen heeft. Ook mijn bb cream van Rimmel past nu meer bij me, in de winter was hij echt te donker en vlekkerig.
	Vind make-up in de warmte maar vervelend hoor, hihi :')


----------



## Corally (Jun 29, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Hahaha :lol: Sushi Kiss is fel zeg, ik moet hem net zoals Reel Sexy licht aanbrengen, anders ziet het eruit alsof ik met een oranje marker m'n lippen heb ingekleurd haha. :haha: Hij is wel heel mooi!
> ...


  Ik ga ook met m'n vinger over de lipstick anders 'ligt' het er zo op. Is T&T soms je favoriet?   





Gatton said:


> Thanks voor de uitleg, dames!    Ben trouwens denk ik vergeten te zeggen dat ik ook toe ben gelaten voor allround grimeur in Amsterdam! Dit was mijn eerste keuze, dus naar deze school ga ik.  Hij is 3 jaar ipv 4 jaar zoals in Arnhem, en ik heb nog ongeveer 3 jaar studiefinanciering, dus dan is de keuze snel gemaakt!   Ik heb het gevoel dat met dit weer bijna geen enkele foundation meer bij me past. Ik gebruik nu de Infinite Matte van Catrice (die er jammer genoeg uit is gehaald  WAAROM), maar mijn standaard Ivory van Max Factor is nu echt te rozig voor mij. Heb ik stiekem toch een gele/beige huid hihi, aangezien die van Catrice gele ondertonen heeft. Ook mijn bb cream van Rimmel past nu meer bij me, in de winter was hij echt te donker en vlekkerig.  Vind make-up in de warmte maar vervelend hoor, hihi :')


  Leuk! Gefeliciteerd!  Ik wil ook de infinite matte terug, het is tot nu toe de enige foundation die echt goed matteert en toch mooi eruit ziet. In mijn 1e flesje zit nog een beetje en ik heb maar 1 BU bweh. Ik had hem heel lang niet gebruikt dus ik was vergeten hoe fijn die was toen hij werd gediscontinued en daarom kocht ik maar 1 BU T_T


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 29, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ik wil ook de infinite matte terug, het is tot nu toe de enige foundation die echt goed matteert en toch mooi eruit ziet. In mijn 1e flesje zit nog een beetje en ik heb maar 1 BU bweh. Ik had hem heel lang niet gebruikt dus ik was vergeten hoe fijn die was toen hij werd gediscontinued en daarom kocht ik maar 1 BU T_T


  	Ik was heel erg verbaasd dat ik T&T zo mooi vond. Dat had ik van Sushi Kiss wel verwacht, dus T&T is zeg maar de verassing van de collectie voor mij Ik denk dat Sushi Kiss mijn favoriet is en daar heb ik ook een BU van kunnen krijgen.


----------



## Corally (Jun 29, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ik was heel erg verbaasd dat ik T&T zo mooi vond. Dat had ik van Sushi Kiss wel verwacht, dus T&T is zeg maar de verassing van de collectie voor mij Ik denk dat Sushi Kiss mijn favoriet is en daar heb ik ook een BU van kunnen krijgen.


 Ah oke! Dan is T&T de volgende die aan de beurt is.


----------



## MissHolland (Jun 29, 2013)

Ben toch een beetje blij dat ik niets uit de AAO collectie heb gekocht. Ben naar de kapper geweest en orange staat nu even niet. RFL mag ook een schoonheids slaapje doen hihi.   Fijn dat je je bestelling binnen hebt Corally!   Pff ik denk dat ik toch maar Adored moet kopen. Ik twijfel over Midnight Mambo. Het is ook wel fijn dat je later op de dag je lippen bij kunt werken. Als het erg warm is durf ik geen lipstick mee te nemen. Misschien dat ik dan toch voor een lipglass moet gaan. Is het aan te raden daar een lipliner onder te dragen? Of kan het ook zonder? Ik denk er nog even over na. Op welke dag komt TT uit? Kan het zo snel niet vinden en internet ligt er bii ons uit. Zit nu op mijn mobiel.  En jeeeee ik ben bruin! Of had ik dat al geschreven hier? Echt ik ben al jaren niet zo bruin geweest. Ik denk dat ik de bronzing mousse vaak zal gebruiken. Gister kleren geshopt. Zo handig, hoefde niet eens op de kleuren te letten. En ik kon mijn nieuwe foundation ook eindelijk op. Had verkeert advies gekregen een half jaar terug. Maar besloot hem te houden als zomer foundation.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 29, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> En jeeeee ik ben bruin! Of had ik dat al geschreven hier? Echt ik ben al jaren niet zo bruin geweest. Ik denk dat ik de bronzing mousse vaak zal gebruiken. Gister kleren geshopt. Zo handig, hoefde niet eens op de kleuren te letten. En ik kon mijn nieuwe foundation ook eindelijk op. Had verkeert advies gekregen een half jaar terug. Maar besloot hem te houden als zomer foundation.


  	Voor welke haarkleur ben je gegaan? TT komt op 6 juli uit, maar het schijnt dat Den Haag hem al heeft uitgebracht vanwege een shop night ofzo en in Amsterdam (ik geloof de pro store) komt hij 5 juli 's avonds al uit bij een preview. Ik heb nog nooit lipliner onder lipgloss geprobeerd. Als ik lipgloss draag wil ik meestal dat mijn eigen lipkleur nog een beetje doorschijnt en een lipliner is dan te dekkend. Ik ben ook altijd bang dat mijn lipstick smelt met heel warm weer en dan doe ik inderdaad liever een gloss op en mijn haren in een staart (is minder warm en minder haren in mijn lipgloss).


----------



## MissHolland (Jun 29, 2013)

Zo zie ik er nu ongeveer uit. Was erg moe trouwens op de foto.. De kleuren zijn wat veller in het echt.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 29, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Zo zie ik er nu ongeveer uit. Was erg moe trouwens op de foto.. De kleuren zijn wat veller in het echt.


  	Leuk! Dit is inderdaad wel wat lastiger met oranje. Toch denk ik dat Ripe For Love hier best mooi bij is. Ik heb zelf nog nooit mijn haren durven verven (alleen plukken). Ik heb dat weleens willen doen, maar ik haak toch altijd af. Vind het altijd gaaf om bij andere mensen te zien.


----------



## MissHolland (Jun 29, 2013)

Is ook wel eng hoor je haar voor de eerste keer kleuren. Ik heb de eerste keer een kleur gedaan die dicht bij mijn eigen kleur zat met plukjes. Je zag het wel meteen maar was niet heftig. Nu vind ik het wel leuk. Dit is het opvallenste wat ik ooit gehad heb haha. RFL kan wel maar roze is wel veel mooier. Dus ik gebruik mijn geliefde Naked Rose weer. En Nude on Board bronzer. Die staat nu ik bruin ben heel mooi. Op de foto was ik dat nog niet. Lijkt wel zo maar komt door het douche licht.


----------



## Corally (Jun 30, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Is ook wel eng hoor je haar voor de eerste keer kleuren. Ik heb de eerste keer een kleur gedaan die dicht bij mijn eigen kleur zat met plukjes. Je zag het wel meteen maar was niet heftig. Nu vind ik het wel leuk. Dit is het opvallenste wat ik ooit gehad heb haha. RFL kan wel maar roze is wel veel mooier. Dus ik gebruik mijn geliefde Naked Rose weer. En Nude on Board bronzer. Die staat nu ik bruin ben heel mooi. Op de foto was ik dat nog niet. Lijkt wel zo maar komt door het douche licht.


  Staat je goed hoor! Ik heb alleen maar slechte ervaringen gehad met verven dus ik begin er niet meer aan haha.   PDF, heb je al je nieuwe Hakuhodo kwasten geprobeerd? Ik kan echt niet wachten tot het dinsdag is zodat ik de mijne kan uitproberen. :lol:


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 30, 2013)

Corally said:


> PDF, heb je al je nieuwe Hakuhodo kwasten geprobeerd? Ik kan echt niet wachten tot het dinsdag is zodat ik de mijne kan uitproberen.


  	Ik heb de gezichtskwasten vandaag één keer gebruikt en ze bevallen goed. De grote poederkwast J501 is precies wat ik ervan hoopte. Ik veeg poeder nooit over de foundation, maar dep het erover. De J501 heeft veel haren en is daardoor niet te flexibel maar toch zacht en kan poeder goed in de foundation drukken zodat deze goed blijft zitten. Ik denk dat de vorm ook heel fijn zou zijn voor bronzer als je een bronzer hebt waar je geen lichte hand voor moet gebruiken. De G5537 is heel erg flexibel en fijn om bronzer licht aan te brengen, zoals ik al hoopte. Ik vind bronzerkwasten ook altijd fijn voor Forever Marilyn en daar zal deze dus ook goed voor zijn of voor een andere highlighter die je licht wilt aanbrengen over grotere vlakken. De J5521 is een dupe voor de Mac 165. Hij werkt goed voor highlighter (preciezer dan de G5537, maar dekkender) en is zachter dan de Mac 165. Dus opnieuw zeer tevreden met mijn aankoopjes!


----------



## Corally (Jun 30, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Staat je goed hoor! Ik heb alleen maar slechte ervaringen gehad met verven dus ik begin er niet meer aan haha.    PDF, heb je al je nieuwe Hakuhodo kwasten geprobeerd? Ik kan echt niet wachten tot het dinsdag is zodat ik de mijne kan uitproberen. :lol:
> ...


 Ze klinken weer heel fijn!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 30, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ze klinken weer heel fijn!


  	Ja zijn ze zeker! Ik denk trouwens dat de G5537 ook heel fijn is voor gepigmenteerde blushes. Hij heeft een soortgelijke functie als een fan kwast, maar de vorm is handiger om mee te werken. Ik vind fan kwasten vaak lastig, omdat ze te breed zijn als ik ze verticaal houd en te smal als ik ze horizontaal houd.


----------



## Corally (Jun 30, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Ze klinken weer heel fijn!
> ...


 Ik denk ook dat hij fijn is voor gepigmenteerde blushes. Ik kan echt niks met fan kwasten lol.


----------



## MissHolland (Jun 30, 2013)

Wow dan is je 2e bestelling best snel binnen gekomen Pinkdollface! Ik wacht nog op de mijne, verwacht hem morgen of overmorgen. Fijn dat je weer blij bent met de kwasten! Had ook niet anders verwacht hihi. Ik dep ook altijd de poeder over mijn foundation. De eerst volgende keer koop ik de H601 slide face brush om mee te nemen. En de G527 of G527M voor de finishing powder. Maar misschien dat die van Koyudo ook wel gaan bevallen, daar heb ik ook een platte bij gedaan voor mijn gezicht. Verwacht ik ook morgen of overmorgen. Hoop dat ik niet weer aan de deur moet betalen.

  	Corally, pas maar op hihi deze kwasten zijn verslavend. Nadat je ze geprobeerd hebt vind je al je andere kwasten niet meer fijn. Tenminste dat was bij mij zo haha.


----------



## Corally (Jun 30, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Wow dan is je 2e bestelling best snel binnen gekomen Pinkdollface! Ik wacht nog op de mijne, verwacht hem morgen of overmorgen. Fijn dat je weer blij bent met de kwasten! Had ook niet anders verwacht hihi. Ik dep ook altijd de poeder over mijn foundation. De eerst volgende keer koop ik de H601 slide face brush om mee te nemen. En de G527 of G527M voor de finishing powder. Maar misschien dat die van Koyudo ook wel gaan bevallen, daar heb ik ook een platte bij gedaan voor mijn gezicht. Verwacht ik ook morgen of overmorgen. Hoop dat ik niet weer aan de deur moet betalen.  Corally, pas maar op hihi deze kwasten zijn verslavend. Nadat je ze geprobeerd hebt vind je al je andere kwasten niet meer fijn. Tenminste dat was bij mij zo haha.


  De bestelling was een paar uur na plaatsen al verzonden en na 5 dagen al binnen! :shock: En ik hoop dat dat niet gaat gebeuren hahaha.


----------



## MissHolland (Jun 30, 2013)

Ja ze versturen de kwasten de zelfde dags nog! Is altijd zo hihi. Meestal zijn ze binnen een week in huis. Die van mij duurt dit keer wat langer. Had hem eerst vrijdag verwacht maar zal dan nu maandag of dinsdag worden.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jun 30, 2013)

Boohoo ik had op marktplaats MSF petticoat en MSF Stereo Rose gekocht maar het is kwijtgeraakt in de post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. De verkoopster heeft me het bonnetje gestuurd, dus ik weet dat het verstuurd is. Man ik baal zo ik wilde het zo graag hebben, het geld maakt me niet eens zoveel uit. Hopelijk wordt het toch nog bezorgd...


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 1, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Boohoo ik had op marktplaats MSF petticoat en MSF Stereo Rose gekocht maar het is kwijtgeraakt in de post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Nee hè dat is echt flink balen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hoe lang is het pakje al onderweg en was het met de gewone brievenbuspost verstuurd of als pakje? Als het als pakje is verstuurd, kan je misschien bellen naar het lokale sorteercentrum ofzo? Of misschien een mail sturen naar postnl om te vragen of zij een idee hebben hoe je het kan vinden?


----------



## Corally (Jul 1, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Boohoo ik had op marktplaats MSF petticoat en MSF Stereo Rose gekocht maar het is kwijtgeraakt in de post :crybaby: . De verkoopster heeft me het bonnetje gestuurd, dus ik weet dat het verstuurd is. Man ik baal zo ik wilde het zo graag hebben, het geld maakt me niet eens zoveel uit. Hopelijk wordt het toch nog bezorgd...


 O nee  Als 'ie niet meer aankomt heb ik anders nog wel een Petticoat die ik wel weg wil doen.    Ik ben trouwens nu al helemaal fan van p+p lip. Vandaag voor het eerst geprobeerd (eindelijk) met Sushi Kiss en het resultaat is nog mooier. :bigheart:


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jul 1, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Nee hè dat is echt flink balen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Het was als brievenbuspost verstuurd. Dat doe ik eigenlijk altijd als het door de brievenbus past. Achteraf had ik het misschien beter als pakketje kunnen laten versturen. Het is woensdag op de post gedaan. Brievenbuspost kan je niet achterhalen dus ik hoop dat het nog komt anders is het dikke vette pech


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 1, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Het was als brievenbuspost verstuurd. Dat doe ik eigenlijk altijd als het door de brievenbus past. Achteraf had ik het misschien beter als pakketje kunnen laten versturen. Het is woensdag op de post gedaan. Brievenbuspost kan je niet achterhalen dus ik hoop dat het nog komt anders is het dikke vette pech


  	Dat doe ik ook altijd. Echt heel erg balen als het niet meer komt. Misschien is hij op een hele verkeerde plek beland en duurt het gewoon lang en komt hij morgen ofzo.


----------



## MissHolland (Jul 2, 2013)

Jeetje wat balen Ladyhawke!! Ik hoop dat ze alsnog komen en gewoon vertraging hebben.  Jeee ik heb Adored besteld. Verder niets. Komt kwa geld even beter uit en ik twijfel ook teveel tussen de gloss of lipstick en of ik hem mooi ga vinden op me zelf. Nog nooit zon kleur op gehad die zo aanwezig is. Ik wacht lekker tot Heaux weer komt (niet dat die niet aanwezig is haha)  Mijn Hakuhodo kwast is ook aangekomen. Super blij mee! Het is de G5555 en kwa grote het zelfde als de real techniques. Zo even wassen, ben benieuwd hoe hij voor foundation is.


----------



## MissHolland (Jul 2, 2013)

Foto's: Kwaliteit niet super, is met me telefoon gemaakt.


----------



## Corally (Jul 2, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Jeetje wat balen Ladyhawke!! Ik hoop dat ze alsnog komen en gewoon vertraging hebben.  Jeee ik heb Adored besteld. Verder niets. Komt kwa geld even beter uit en ik twijfel ook teveel tussen de gloss of lipstick en of ik hem mooi ga vinden op me zelf. Nog nooit zon kleur op gehad die zo aanwezig is. Ik wacht lekker tot Heaux weer komt (niet dat die niet aanwezig is haha)  Mijn Hakuhodo kwast is ook aangekomen. Super blij mee! Het is de G5555 en kwa grote het zelfde als de real techniques. Zo even wassen, ben benieuwd hoe hij voor foundation is.


  Ik heb ook alleen maar Adored besteld! Ik wilde nog meer in m'n mandje gooien maar ik moet me maar inhouden na mijn AAO haul. En mijn Hakuhodo kwasten zijn trouwens ook aangekomen.  Ze zien er echt zo mooi uit, zonde om ze te gebruiken. :haha:


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 2, 2013)

Op de Belgische en Nederlandse MACsite staat bij Sweet Samba blush de swatch van Simmer en bij Simmer die van Sweet Samba, wat een verrassing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Misschien dat we ook allemaal één van de twee blushes moeten bestellen en de andere gratis krijgen als goedmakertje van de fout, hoewel ik denk dat dat hier niet waar zal zijn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	ETA: Oh ja, en de Mineralize lipsticks staan ook nog altijd €27,50 geprijsd, way to go MAC lol.


----------



## Corally (Jul 2, 2013)

Aah leuk! Er komt weer een Catrice assortimentsvernieuwing en ik ben zo blij want de Infinite matt foundation komt terug! wel met een nieuwe naam: All matt plus. Het is tot nu toe de beste matte foundation die ik ken dus yay. :flower:


----------



## MissHolland (Jul 2, 2013)

Daar lees ik idd veel goeie verhalen over! Heeft die foundation een roze of gele ondertoon en zonder parfum? Ik gebruik nu een *kuch* van 50 euro.


----------



## Corally (Jul 2, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Daar lees ik idd veel goeie verhalen over! Heeft die foundation een roze of gele ondertoon en zonder parfum? Ik gebruik nu een *kuch* van 50 euro.


  Geel! Maar niet zo geel als bijv. Bourjois foundations. Er zit wel een vreemd geurtje aan haha maar ik weet niet of dit parfum is.


----------



## MissHolland (Jul 2, 2013)

Zal het Catrice schap eens in de gaten houden


----------



## MissHolland (Jul 3, 2013)

Mijn 2 Koyudo kwasten zijn er ook. Weer kwam het in een veel te grote doos en weer moest ik betalen. Ik bestel er niet weer. Jammer want het zijn goeie kwasten. Gelukkig die van Hakuhodo ook! Zal later op de dag foto's maken en posten.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jul 3, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Mijn 2 Koyudo kwasten zijn er ook. Weer kwam het in een veel te grote doos en weer moest ik betalen. Ik bestel er niet weer. Jammer want het zijn goeie kwasten. Gelukkig die van Hakuhodo ook! Zal later op de dag foto's maken en posten.


	Balen dat je weer moest betalen! De kwasten zien er wel goed uit in ieder geval. Je ziet op de foto wel een verschil van kwaliteit tussen de hakuhodo en de real techniques kwast. Ik heb nu een aantal kwasten van echt haar en mijn meeste kwasten zijn van RT dus van syntethisch haar. Kwasten van echt haar bevallen me veel beter! Ik ga langzaam aan mijn RT kwasten vervangen door kwasten met echt haar.

  	Alle nieuwe MSF's zijn nu uitverkocht op de website, ze waren gister al uitverkocht en ik kreeg vandaag pas het mailtje van MAC dat de nieuwe collectie online staat . Zijn ze weer lekker laat mee,


----------



## MissHolland (Jul 3, 2013)

Ja echt wel, daar gaat mijn geld.. zonde. Ik had er al wat rekening mee gehouden vanwege die grote doos de vorige keer.   MAC is idd weer lekker laat! Blij dat Specktra bestaat   Kwasten van echt haar vind ik ook beter werken. Ik heb 3 real techniques kwasten. Meer voor erbij voor als ik een nachtje weg ga of als een kwast gewassen moet worden en de volgende keer nog nat is. De eerst volgende keer koop ik weer Hakuhodo. Daar hou ik het nu ook maar bij.


----------



## MissHolland (Jul 3, 2013)

De doos waar de kwasten in werden verzonden: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 De vorige keer was hij nog groter.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  En mijn Fu-Pa family: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Fotos zijn met mijn telefoon gemaakt dus de kwaliteit is niet geweldig. Ons internet ligt er al 3 weken uit grrrr


----------



## Corally (Jul 3, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> De doos waar de kwasten in werden verzonden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Wat een mooie familie. :eyelove: En echt balen dat je weer moest betalen.


----------



## Gatton (Jul 4, 2013)

Pfft, ik heb foundation op, en overal zit het mooi, behalve op mijn kin. Daar zie ik allerlei stipjes, zullen wel dichte poriën zijn ofzo. Kan ik zeker beter voor poeder gaan? Die van mij dekt helaas alleen niet zo goed.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 4, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Pfft, ik heb foundation op, en overal zit het mooi, behalve op mijn kin. Daar zie ik allerlei stipjes, zullen wel dichte poriën zijn ofzo. Kan ik zeker beter voor poeder gaan? Die van mij dekt helaas alleen niet zo goed.


  	Poeder is minder goed bij een droge huid en accentueert droge plekken en velletjes heel erg. Ik heb wel eens problemen met poeder rond mijn mond en op mijn kin, dus ik denk dat het niet zo'n handige keuze is. Misschien kan je beter een goede verzorgende creme van tervoren gebruiken?


----------



## MACerette (Jul 4, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Balen dat je weer moest betalen! De kwasten zien er wel goed uit in ieder geval. Je ziet op de foto wel een verschil van kwaliteit tussen de hakuhodo en de real techniques kwast. Ik heb nu een aantal kwasten van echt haar en mijn meeste kwasten zijn van RT dus van syntethisch haar. Kwasten van echt haar bevallen me veel beter! Ik ga langzaam aan mijn RT kwasten vervangen door kwasten met echt haar.
> Alle nieuwe MSF's zijn nu uitverkocht op de website, ze waren gister al uitverkocht en ik kreeg vandaag pas het mailtje van MAC dat de nieuwe collectie online staat . Zijn ze weer lekker laat mee,


  	@Ladyhawke: of een penseel of kwast van synthetisch of echt haar heeft niet per se te maken met kwaliteit. Het ligt er maar net aan voor welk soort produkt je ze gebruikt en welk effect. Natuurlijk is niet altijd beter. Maar dat je in het algemeen kunt zeggen dat je voor kwaliteit betaalt is wel waar. Ik heb veel penselen en kwasten (NARS, MAC, DaVinci, RT en nog een paar merken). Ik gebruik de RT naast mijn andere penselen en ik vind ze wel een goede aanvulling op mijn andere penselen. Niet dat ik RT wil promoten, maar natuurlijk = beter klopt niet altijd. Dat is ook een misvatting over cosmetica. Dat iets op basis van natuurlijke ingrediënten is maakt het niet veilig of beter dan synthetisch. Synthetisch is vaak gecontroleerder, en tussen natuurlijke ingrediënten zitten ook veel irriterende of allergene stoffen. Niet als aanval bedoeld trouwens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, maar ik wou gewoon even mijn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 erin gooien. 

  	Afgezien daarvan lijken de Hakuhodos mij echt wel goed. Meerdere MAC kwasten die door anderen gezien worden als fluffy zacht en hemels voel ik wel degelijk op mijn huid, al wordt dat beperkt door het gebruiken van DaVinci zeep ipv babyshampoo oid. Ik kan niet uitsluiten dan ik ook Hakuhodos bestel, maar dat moet iig nog ff wachten. Mijn laptop heeft het een paar dagen geleden begeven. Schijt...

  	Als ik de Hakuhodos bestel doe ik dat alleen op voorwaarde dat ze ze niet in een verhuisdoos versturen. Total dealbreaker. Geen zin in die ongein met de douane.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jul 4, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Pfft, ik heb foundation op, en overal zit het mooi, behalve op mijn kin. Daar zie ik allerlei stipjes, zullen wel dichte poriën zijn ofzo. Kan ik zeker beter voor poeder gaan? Die van mij dekt helaas alleen niet zo goed.


  Of even je poriën uitknijpen hehe . Ken je die neusstrips van de action? Die gebruik ik soms ook op mijn kin of voorhoofd. Maar uitknijpen werkt toch beter (sorry voor het viezige )


----------



## Corally (Jul 4, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Gatton said:
> 
> 
> > Pfft, ik heb foundation op, en overal zit het mooi, behalve op mijn kin. Daar zie ik allerlei stipjes, zullen wel dichte poriën zijn ofzo. Kan ik zeker beter voor poeder gaan? Die van mij dekt helaas alleen niet zo goed.
> ...


  Ik moet ook altijd uitknijpen, die neusstrips en declog-maskers werken echt voor geen meter bij mij.   De bezorging van mijn mac pakketje is al verschoven naar morgen en het balkje is niet blauw dus het kan ook nog zaterdag worden. Jammerrr.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jul 4, 2013)

Bij mij wordt het waarschijnlijk ook zaterdag bezorgd.Denken jullie dat Tropical Taboo snel uitverkocht zal zijn bij de counters? Ik kan zaterdag namelijk niet gaan, en wil zondag dus misschien Adored of Sweet Simmer halen. Ik wil het liever bij de counter halen zodat ik met mijn VVV bonnen kan betalen.

  	@MACerette, ik voel me helemaal niet aangevallen hoor!


----------



## Corally (Jul 4, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Bij mij wordt het waarschijnlijk ook zaterdag bezorgd.Denken jullie dat Tropical Taboo snel uitverkocht zal zijn bij de counters? Ik kan zaterdag namelijk niet gaan, en wil zondag dus misschien Adored of Sweet Simmer halen. Ik wil het liever bij de counter halen zodat ik met mijn VVV bonnen kan betalen.  @MACerette, ik voel me helemaal niet aangevallen hoor!


  Ik denk dat ze wel snel uitverkocht raken want MSF's en MB's gaan normaal heel snel. Sweet Simmer? Sweet Samba bedoel je denk ik? haha.


----------



## MACerette (Jul 4, 2013)

Corally said:


> *De bezorging van mijn mac pakketje is al verschoven naar morgen en het balkje is niet blauw dus het kan ook nog zaterdag worden. Jammerrr. *


  	Daaayum. Womp womp womp. Ach je, het is nu iig beter dan toen ze nog met GLS samenwerkten...


----------



## Corally (Jul 4, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > *De bezorging van mijn mac pakketje is al verschoven naar morgen en het balkje is niet blauw dus het kan ook nog zaterdag worden. Jammerrr. *
> ...


  Precies. :lol: Ik had ook wel een paar werkdagen verwacht hoor maar ik was zo blij toen ik zag dat het verzonden was haha.


----------



## MACerette (Jul 4, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Bij mij wordt het waarschijnlijk ook zaterdag bezorgd.Denken jullie dat Tropical Taboo snel uitverkocht zal zijn bij de counters? Ik kan zaterdag namelijk niet gaan, en wil zondag dus misschien Adored of Sweet Simmer halen. Ik wil het liever bij de counter halen zodat ik met mijn VVV bonnen kan betalen.
> 
> @MACerette, ik voel me helemaal niet aangevallen hoor!


  	Goed zo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In geschrift kunnen dingen onbedoeld een andere lading krijgen. Lang leve emoticons en anders ellenlange teksten met uitleg


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jul 4, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ik denk dat ze wel snel uitverkocht raken want MSF's en MB's gaan normaal heel snel. Sweet Simmer? Sweet Samba bedoel je denk ik? haha.


	Haha ja Sweet Samba bedoel ik inderdaad! Hmm nou ik hoop dat ze er zondag nog zijn anders ben ik ook heel blij met de spulletjes die ik al heb.


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 4, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Haha ja Sweet Samba bedoel ik inderdaad! Hmm nou ik hoop dat ze er zondag nog zijn anders ben ik ook heel blij met de spulletjes die ik al heb.


  	Je kan ze misschien bellen en vragen of ze eentje van elk voor je opzij willen houden tot zondag? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ik doe dat regelmatig bij mijn MAC en ze hebben daar nog nooit moeilijk over gedaan.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jul 4, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> Je kan ze misschien bellen en vragen of ze eentje van elk voor je opzij willen houden tot zondag?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Bij mij doen ze dat niet..Dan zeggen ze dat ze van Limited Editions producten niet apart mogen leggen, helaas


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 4, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Bij mij doen ze dat niet..Dan zeggen ze dat ze van Limited Editions producten niet apart mogen leggen, helaas


  	Ow wat jammer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Zal afhangen van winkel tot winkel dan. Zal duimen voor je dat Sweet Samba & Adored er zondag nog zijn


----------



## Gatton (Jul 4, 2013)

En hopelijk krijgen ik gewoon Simmer binnen ipv Sweet Samba. XD


----------



## Corally (Jul 5, 2013)

Ah gadver, bezorging staat nu op morgen 08:00-10:00. TE VROEG POST NL, TE VROEG. Het balkje is nog steeds niet blauw dus ik hoop dat het 's middags wordt haha. :lol: Maar ik hoop niet dat het helemaal naar maandag wordt verschoven.


----------



## Gatton (Jul 5, 2013)

Ik ben bang dat het maandag gaat worden, denk niet dat ze hem vandaag nog op de post gaan doen... Jammer!

	Wil eigenlijk Rio ook nog in het echt bekijken, maar ben pas dinsdag weer bij een counter.  Meh, vast uitverkocht tegen die tijd.


----------



## Corally (Jul 5, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Ik ben bang dat het maandag gaat worden, denk niet dat ze hem vandaag nog op de post gaan doen... Jammer!   Wil eigenlijk Rio ook nog in het echt bekijken, maar ben pas dinsdag weer bij een counter.  Meh, vast uitverkocht tegen die tijd.


  Het balkje bij mij is nu gekleurd dus ik krijg hem als het goed is morgen! Wel een achterlijke tijd.. 8-10? C'mon het is weekend. Ik hoop dat dat nog veranderd lol.


----------



## Gatton (Jul 5, 2013)

Oeh wauw, hij komt hier morgenochtend ook aan tussen 11 en 13.  Dat valt nog te doen. ^^

	Ik zit te dubben over Rio... ik zag een swatch op iemands huid waarin hij een gouden gloed had over de lichtroze kleur. I'm a sucker for golden shine, haha
	Mwah, toch al te veel geld uitgegeven haha, als ze er woensdag nog zijn, dan even swatchen.


----------



## MissHolland (Jul 6, 2013)

Gister was er een balkje groen en stond dat het pakketje vandaag geleverd gaat worden. Maar er staat nog steeds bij dat hij ontvangen is door postNL. Vrees dat Adored maandag pas komt   Gatton, Rio vind ik ook heel mooi. Had nog even getwijfeld tussen beide. Toch voor Adored gegaan omdat de beige kleur bij veel blushers kan. Maar ik draag nu meer roze blushers dus Rio had misschien beter gepast hihi.


----------



## Gatton (Jul 6, 2013)

Hij is hier onderweg met mijn pakketje.  Zodra ik heb gedouched na de aflevering ga ik spelen.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jul 6, 2013)

Mijn pakketje komt vanmiddag . Ik twijfel nog over Adored! Maarja morgen is die vast uitverkocht . Komt het nou ook nog op de bijenkorf website?


----------



## Gatton (Jul 6, 2013)

Pakketje is hier!  Gelukkig gewoon Simmer gekregen, en niet SS ^^

	Zit echter nauwelijks een patroon in mijn Adored, maar de pay-off is wel supermooi. ^_^


----------



## Corally (Jul 6, 2013)

Mijn pakketje is ook binnen! Om half 9 's ochtends x_x Ben daarna maar weer m'n bed in gedoken :') Adored is zo mooi! :eyelove:


----------



## MissHolland (Jul 6, 2013)

Mooi Gatton! Heeft jou Adored geen beige? Of lijkt dat maar zo?  Wow vroeg Corally! Fijn dat jij hem ookbhebt.  Die van mij ligt helaas nog bij postNL. Ze zijn niet geweest


----------



## Corally (Jul 6, 2013)

Mijn Adored :bigheart:


----------



## Gatton (Jul 6, 2013)

Bijna geen beige nee, vind ik wel jammer... Misschien ligt het er wat meer onder, who knows.  De dames in de TT topic vinden hem wel mooi vanwege al het koraal


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 6, 2013)

Ik heb mijn spullen vanochtend gekocht in Arnhem! Hier zijn ze dan:



  	Aan de linkerkant zijn mijn BU's van Adored en Rio. Ik koop BU's van de MSFs die ik echt heel mooi vind, omdat ik dan niet zo bang ben om ze mee te nemen als ik naar mijn ouders ga of een weekendje weg ben ofzo. Ik ben heel blij dat ik Rio's heb gevonden met een goede hoeveelheid roze erin. Rio is echt super als bronzer-blush! De koraalkleur in Adored is feller dan op de foto, echt heel mooi.



  	Ring of Saturn links en Simmer rechts. Je ziet het niet goed op de foto, maar het donkere deel is bij ROS glanzender en iets feller. De lichte kleuren zijn duidelijk verschillend en dat zorgt ervoor dat de gemengde kleuren ook heel anders zijn.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 6, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Bijna geen beige nee, vind ik wel jammer... Misschien ligt het er wat meer onder, who knows.  De dames in de TT topic vinden hem wel mooi vanwege al het koraal


  	Ik denk dat de kleuren duidelijker te onderscheiden worden als je Adored gebruikt hebt. Het lijkt alsof er een dun laagje van één van de twee kleuren over de hele of een groot gedeelte van MSF zit. Dat had ik eerst ook bij mijn Lightscapade en toen ik hem gebruikte ging dat laagje eraf en kwamen de verschillende kleuren tevoorschijn.


----------



## Corally (Jul 6, 2013)

Ik vind je linker Adored zo mooi! Zo eentje had ik wel willen hebben haha. M'n duurdere make-up blijf eigenlijk altijd thuis, ben als de dood dat het kapot gaat tijdens het reizen. :lol:


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jul 6, 2013)

Zit er prachtig uit Gatton, Corally en Pinkdollface!! Alleen omdat het er al zo mooi uitziet zou ik het al kopen


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 6, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ik vind je linker Adored zo mooi! Zo eentje had ik wel willen hebben haha. M'n duurdere make-up blijf eigenlijk altijd thuis, ben als de dood dat het kapot gaat tijdens het reizen.


  	Thanks, ik mocht alle MSF's zien en heb de mooiste meegenomen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mocht ik trouwens ook voor de blush en MES, maar van de MES hadden ze er heel weinig, maar 2 van de kleuren die ik heb gekocht
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ik was zo blij dat ze een Bossa Blue hadden met zoveel blauw en een Cha Cha Cha met veel van die geelgroene kleur. Ik ga elk weekend naar mijn ouders, dus ik vind het zonde om het telkens thuis te laten


----------



## Corally (Jul 6, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Ik vind je linker Adored zo mooi! Zo eentje had ik wel willen hebben haha. M'n duurdere make-up blijf eigenlijk altijd thuis, ben als de dood dat het kapot gaat tijdens het reizen. :lol:
> ...


  Lief van de mua's! Sommigen doen daar zo moeilijk over. Ik vind Bossa Blue met weinig blauw juist mooi, dan is het zo'n mooie taupe. :eyelove: Kan je trouwens als je tijd hebt Simmer en ROS samen swatchen? Ik ben nu wel erg benieuwd of ze echt veel verschillen.  Dan is het zonde idd, ik woon nog thuis en ik ga alleen af en toe naar m'n zus haha.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 6, 2013)

Corally said:


> Dan is het zonde idd, ik woon nog thuis en ik ga alleen af en toe naar m'n zus haha.


  	Ja was echt heel fijn dat ze niet moeilijk deed en ze snapte het zelfs! Normaal denken ze toch dat er geen verschil in zit, maar nu niet. Haha ja ik weet dat je gek op taupe bent
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ik hou erg van blauwe oogschaduw en tegenwoordig vooral kobalt en daar kwam deze bij in de buurt.
  	Nu ik ROS en Simmer geswatcht heb, zie ik pas echt hoeveel ze verschillen. Het zijn twee compleet verschillende blushes. Ik denk dat dit deels komt doordat mijn ROS niet zoveel van de donkere kleur heeft. Ook is de donkere kleur in Simmer veel gepigmenteerder en de lichte kleur zorgt bijna alleen maar voor een perzik glans en veranderd de kleur niet echt. Uhh sorry maar je moet Simmer gewoon hebben
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  	ROS - Simmer


----------



## Corally (Jul 6, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ja was echt heel fijn dat ze niet moeilijk deed en ze snapte het zelfs! Normaal denken ze toch dat er geen verschil in zit, maar nu niet. Haha ja ik weet dat je gek op taupe bent
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Jaa taupe.:bigheart: Blauw staat mij niet echt, ik heb dan ook maar 5 blauwe Inglot oogschaduws haha. ROS en Simmer verschillen veel zeg! :shock: Maar ik probeer hem alsnog te skippen, ik heb best veel m/b's maar ik pak ze niet vaak.. ik weet niet waarom want ik vind ze wel fijn. :dunno: Ik moet denk ik gewoon een bakje m/b's op m'n bureau zetten zodat ik die een tijdje ga gebruiken. :lol:


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 6, 2013)

Corally said:


> Jaa taupe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Heb je wel eens blauwe oogschaduw als eyeliner gebruikt boven je wimpers? Dat vind ik altijd zo mooi! Ik maak de lijn dan dikker dan ik normaal met eyeliner zou doen. Ik gebruik mijn MB ook minder en weet eigenlijk ook niet waarom. Dat is wel een goed idee van dat bakje! Je zou trouwens ROS ook kunnen mengen met een fel roze blush zoals Hot Nights of Prom Princess en misschien levert dat wel een soortgelijke kleur op.


----------



## Corally (Jul 6, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Jaa taupe.:bigheart:  Blauw staat mij niet echt, ik heb dan ook maar 5 blauwe Inglot oogschaduws haha. ROS en Simmer verschillen veel zeg! :shock:  Maar ik probeer hem alsnog te skippen, ik pak mijn m/b's namelijk niet vaak.. ik weet niet waarom want ik vind ze wel fijn. :dunno:  Ik moet denk ik gewoon een bakje m/b's op m'n bureau zetten zodat ik die een tijdje ga gebruiken. :lol:
> ...


 Dat moet ik een keertje uitproberen! Ik heb wel blauwe gelliner (die ik bijna nooit gebruik haha) maar ik heb nog nooit blauwe oogschaduw gebruikt als liner. Ik kan trouwens bepaalde blauwe oogschaduws wel hebben hoor maar de meeste niet :lol:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Dit zijn dus mijn blauwe Inglot oogschaduws. De 1e is niet zo fel, het is meer een blauw/goud glansje, de 2e heeft wat teal in zich en de rest is donker. Die 2e heb ik pas dus die is nog  helemaal ongebruikt haha. En ik heb in m'n teal palette ook nog een oogschaduw die tussen blauw en teal zit.  Ik kan ROS idd een keertje proberen met iets als Supernova. :nods:


----------



## Gatton (Jul 6, 2013)

Ik gebruik vanwege mijn grijze/blauwe ogen ook nauwelijks blauw... Alleen als lijntje onder of gelliner idd.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 6, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ik kan ROS idd een keertje proberen met iets als Supernova.


  	Wat een mooi palette! Ik hoop dat je blauwe oogschaduw als eyeliner mooi gaat vinden Ik vind zelf de donkerblauwe oogschaduws iets lastiger, dan ga ik eerder voor donkergroen. Maar felblauw of kobalt vind ik prachtig!
  	Het mixen van ROS en Supernova lijkt me zeker een goed idee!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 6, 2013)

Gatton said:


>


  	Mooi! Ik heb ook grijs/blauwe ogen en in sommige tinten blauw lijken ze blauwer terwijl andere tinten niet veel doen.


----------



## Corally (Jul 6, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Wat een mooi palette! Ik hoop dat je blauwe oogschaduw als eyeliner mooi gaat vinden Ik vind zelf de donkerblauwe oogschaduws iets lastiger, dan ga ik eerder voor donkergroen. Maar felblauw of kobalt vind ik prachtig! Het mixen van ROS en Supernova lijkt me zeker een goed idee!


  Dankje! Ik kan juist donkerblauwe kleuren beter hebben haha. :lol: Maar ik pak sowieso veel sneller groen als ik iets anders wil dan neutrals.  Ik denk dat dit wel zo'n beetje m'n "pak"-volgorde is: 1. Taupe (die verdient z'n eigen categorie :haha 2. Neutrals 3. Groen 5. Paars 6. Teal 7. Grijs 8. Blauw 9. Perzik/oranje/geel/etc.


----------



## MissHolland (Jul 6, 2013)

Er staat nu dat mijn pakketje vertraging heeft. Weer voor niets thuis gebleven. Ik haat PostNL. Altijd het zelfde verhaal. Hoe vaak dit wel niet voor is gekomen. En MAC was ook al zo laat. Heeft het zometeen gewoon 6 dagen geduurd en dat in NL. Grrr.  Ik hoop op een Adored met veel beige/wit. Vind die met veel coraal ook wel mooi hoor. Volgens mij kun je hem dan zelfs sls blush dragen?  Blij dat jullie wel jullie verzending hebben gekregen! Of dat wat jullie wilden in de counter hebben kopen.  En ik heb dat ook dat ik mijn mooiste make-up niet mee durf te nemen. Ook mijn beste kwasten blijven thuis. En ik bewaar alles in de orginele doosjes omdat ik bang ben dat ze beschadigen haha. Maar dat is best wel onhandig..


----------



## Gatton (Jul 6, 2013)

Wat voor oogkleur heb je, Corally? Denk dat het daar ook veel mee te maken heeft!

	Heb een keer een look van LiveLifeGorgeous nagemaakt, toen vroeg mijn manager die dag of ik kleurlenzen inhad omdat ik zulke blauwe ogen had opeens.   Door de koper en goudtinten werd de blauwe kleur echter heel erg naar voren gebracht, dus sindsdien gebruik ik meer van dat soort kleuren.  Toen ik begon met oogschaduw gebruikte ik altijd de felste kleuren bij elkaar, echt een feestje op mijn ogen, hihi


----------



## Corally (Jul 6, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Wat voor oogkleur heb je, Corally? Denk dat het daar ook veel mee te maken heeft!   Heb een keer een look van LiveLifeGorgeous nagemaakt, toen vroeg mijn manager die dag of ik kleurlenzen inhad omdat ik zulke blauwe ogen had opeens.   Door de koper en goudtinten werd de blauwe kleur echter heel erg naar voren gebracht, dus sindsdien gebruik ik meer van dat soort kleuren.  Toen ik begon met oogschaduw gebruikte ik altijd de felste kleuren bij elkaar, echt een feestje op mijn ogen, hihi


  Dat soort kleuren staan idd mooi grijsblauwe ogen! Ik heb bruine ogen maar het 'probleem' ligt vooral bij m'n huidskleur. Maar don't worry, ik kan genoeg andere kleuren dragen. :lol:


----------



## Corally (Jul 6, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Er staat nu dat mijn pakketje vertraging heeft. Weer voor niets thuis gebleven. Ik haat PostNL. Altijd het zelfde verhaal. Hoe vaak dit wel niet voor is gekomen. En MAC was ook al zo laat. Heeft het zometeen gewoon 6 dagen geduurd en dat in NL. Grrr.  Ik hoop op een Adored met veel beige/wit. Vind die met veel coraal ook wel mooi hoor. Volgens mij kun je hem dan zelfs sls blush dragen?  Blij dat jullie wel jullie verzending hebben gekregen! Of dat wat jullie wilden in de counter hebben kopen.  En ik heb dat ook dat ik mijn mooiste make-up niet mee durf te nemen. Ook mijn beste kwasten blijven thuis. En ik bewaar alles in de orginele doosjes omdat ik bang ben dat ze beschadigen haha. Maar dat is best wel onhandig..


 Ah kak zeg.   Ik denk dat veel Adored met veel koraal wel als blush kunnen gebruiken, maar ik moet best wel veel gebruiken om het te zien als blush en het is al zo shimmery dus ik doe het niet. Voor mij is het een grote highlighter.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 6, 2013)

Corally said:


> 9. Perzik/oranje/geel/etc.


  	Kan best weleens komen doordat je donkere haren hebt en ik juist licht. Ik denk dat ik ook sneller groen pak, maar nog eerder als ik voor een donkere kleur ga. Bij mij staat paars best ver onderaan. Behalve degene van het Cutie quad, want die werken dan weer heel goed bij mijn ogen.


----------



## Corally (Jul 6, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Kan best weleens komen doordat je donkere haren hebt en ik juist licht. Ik denk dat ik ook sneller groen pak, maar nog eerder als ik voor een donkere kleur ga. Bij mij staat paars best ver onderaan. Behalve degene van het Cutie quad, want die werken dan weer heel goed bij mijn ogen.


  Haha ja kan wel, ik ben ook precies het tegenovergestelde van jou. Donker haar, donkere ogen, donkerdere huid..:haha: Ik heb voornamelijk donkerpaarse oogschaduws die ik in combinatie gebruik met neutrals... lichtpaarse paarse kleuren staan echt lelijk bij mij. :lol:


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 6, 2013)

Corally said:


> Haha ja kan wel, ik ben ook precies het tegenovergestelde van jou. Donker haar, donkere ogen, donkerdere huid..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Haha ja is ook zo. Ik moet ook eens vaker donkerpaarse met neutrals combineren want dat lijkt me inderdaad wel mooi. Ik heb niet zoveel lichtpaarse, maar degene die ik heb vind ik wel mooi.


----------



## Gatton (Jul 6, 2013)

Adored is zo mooi! Geweldige highlighter.  En ik heb nog nooit een blush met zoveel pigmentatie gehad, had het niet door (eerste MAC blush) en toen leek ik op een clowntje, hihi


----------



## Corally (Jul 6, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Haha ja kan wel, ik ben ook precies het tegenovergestelde van jou. Donker haar, donkere ogen, donkerdere huid..:haha:  Ik heb voornamelijk donkerpaarse oogschaduws die ik in combinatie gebruik met neutrals... lichtpaarse paarse kleuren staan echt lelijk bij mij. :lol:
> ...


  Volgens mij staat dat je ook heel mooi, moet je zeker proberen! 


Gatton said:


> Adored is zo mooi! Geweldige highlighter.  En ik heb nog nooit een blush met zoveel pigmentatie gehad, had het niet door (eerste MAC blush) en toen leek ik op een clowntje, hihi


  Leuk dat je er zo blij mee bent.  Voor mij het is het zo'n 3 jaar geleden dat ik m'n eerste MAC blushes kocht haha.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 6, 2013)

Corally said:


> Leuk dat je er zo blij mee bent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Thanks ga ik zeker doen! Zodra ik uitgespeeld ben met mijn nieuwe TT aankoopjes en andere mineralen spullen, wat even kan duren


----------



## Corally (Jul 7, 2013)

Wat ben ik blij dat ik Adored via maccosmetics heb besteld.. op Bijenkorf staan nog steeds maar een paar dingen van de collectie en op Douglas staat de hele collectie er niet op. :| Ik hoop niet dat ze dit blijven doen.


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 7, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ik heb mijn spullen vanochtend gekocht in Arnhem! Hier zijn ze dan:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Mooie foto's dames! Veel plezier met jullie nieuwe goodies


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jul 8, 2013)

Ik ben gister nog naar de bijenkorf geweest en ze hadden Adored nog dus die heb ik gekocht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Mijn pakketje met Rio en 159 brush werd zaterdag bezorgd maar op dat moment was er even niemand thuis . Nu staat er dat het pakketje vandaag tussen half 10 en half 6 bezorgd kan worden... Heb ik lekker veel aan dus, ik wilde nog wel even de deur uit gaan. Uiteindelijk heb ik toch meer gekocht van deze collectie dan ik voorheen wilde: alle 3 de MSF's en 1 blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Maar volgens mij komen er nu wat minder collecties aan, en ik ben afgestudeerd dus ik mocht mezelf weer eens trakreren


----------



## Gatton (Jul 8, 2013)

Gefeliciteerd met je afstuderen!  Laat je nog zien hoe het je allemaal staat?


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 8, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Ik ben gister nog naar de bijenkorf geweest en ze hadden Adored nog dus die heb ik gekocht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Proficiat met het afstuderen! Dat verdient zeker een traktatie
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 De komende collecties lijken inderdaad een stuk minder mooi. Ik wil enkele dingen van RiRi fall, Indulge en Retro Matte, maar de lijsten zijn zeker korter dan van voorgaande collecties en de Retro Matte collectie is permanent, dus geen gehaast.


----------



## MissHolland (Jul 8, 2013)

Gefeliciteerd Ladyhawke!!  Mijn paket bevind zich nog steeds in het sorteercentrum grrr! Dus vandaag nog steeds geen Adored!


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 8, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Ik ben gister nog naar de bijenkorf geweest en ze hadden Adored nog dus die heb ik gekocht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Gefeliciteerd met het afstuderen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 En fijn dat ze Adored nog hadden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Veel plezier met je nieuwe spulletjes.


----------



## Eleentje (Jul 8, 2013)

Gefeliciteerd, Ladyhawke!
  	Het is echt een fijn gevoel om klaar te zijn met je studie, en daar hoort zeker een cadeautje voor jezelf bij! 

  	Zondag liep ik nog door Heiligeweg, maar ben expres niet bij Mac binnen gegaan om geen verleiding voor mezelf te creeeren.
  	Ik kijk nu al uit naar de herfst collecties!


----------



## Corally (Jul 8, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Ik ben gister nog naar de bijenkorf geweest en ze hadden Adored nog dus die heb ik gekocht  . Mijn pakketje met Rio en 159 brush werd zaterdag bezorgd maar op dat moment was er even niemand thuis . Nu staat er dat het pakketje vandaag tussen half 10 en half 6 bezorgd kan worden... Heb ik lekker veel aan dus, ik wilde nog wel even de deur uit gaan. Uiteindelijk heb ik toch meer gekocht van deze collectie dan ik voorheen wilde: alle 3 de MSF's en 1 blush :haha: . Maar volgens mij komen er nu wat minder collecties aan, en ik ben afgestudeerd dus ik mocht mezelf weer eens trakreren


  Gefeliciteerd met je afstuderen! :flower: En mooi dat ze Adored nog hadden!


----------



## Corally (Jul 8, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Proficiat met het afstuderen! Dat verdient zeker een traktatie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ik vind de komende maanden echt niks.. ik wil wat dingen van Indulge, 2/3 lipsticks van Retro Matte en misschien 1 pp van Pro Longwear. Ik skip de komende maanden zo'n 10 collecties, madness! :shock:


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jul 8, 2013)

Eleentje said:


> Gefeliciteerd, Ladyhawke!
> Het is echt een fijn gevoel om klaar te zijn met je studie, en daar hoort zeker een cadeautje voor jezelf bij!
> 
> *Zondag liep ik nog door Heiligeweg, maar ben expres niet bij Mac binnen gegaan om geen verleiding voor mezelf te creeeren*.
> Ik kijk nu al uit naar de herfst collecties!


  	Dit zou ik dus echt niet kunnen he haha!


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jul 8, 2013)

Bedankt allemaal voor de felicitaties! Het is inderdaad een onwijs fijn gevoel om er vanaf te zijn! Toch waar je 4 jaar hard voor hebt gewerkt.
  	Mijn pakketje moet ik ophalen bij het postkantoor... Er stond dat de 2e poging van afleveren niet is gelukt maar er is niemand aan de deur geweest en ik ben gewoon thuis! Volgens mij had de bezorger er geen zin meer in om nog langs te komen, beetje jammer.
  	Ik heb een foto gemaakt waar ik Simmer en Adored op heb: Adored geeft echt een mooie glans! De glans lijkt nu wel een beetje extreem maar dat komt door het licht en mijn slechte iphone camera


----------



## MACerette (Jul 8, 2013)

Gefeliciteerd Ladyhawke!:bouquet:


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 8, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ik vind de komende maanden echt niks.. ik wil wat dingen van Indulge, 2/3 lipsticks van Retro Matte en misschien 1 pp van Pro Longwear. Ik skip de komende maanden zo'n 10 collecties, madness! :shock:


 Oeps ik was de pp's vergeten. Daar wil ik in elk geval Clearwater van.


----------



## Gatton (Jul 9, 2013)

Heeft iemand van jullie een aanrader om een kamer te vinden? Wil me inschrijven bij Studentenwoningweb, Kamernet of Kamertje... Ik krijg de meest aantrekkelijke kamers binnen via Kamertje, maar bij Studentenwoningweb sta je meteen 8 jaar ingeschreven, maar mensen die langer ingeschreven staan krijgen wel voorrang...

	Oh ja, en ik wil een kamer in Amsterdam.


----------



## MissHolland (Jul 9, 2013)

Mooie look Ladyhawke! Lekker natuurlijk zo met het zonnige weer. Simmer en Adored staat je prachtig!

  	Mijn Adored is eindelijk aan gekomen. MAC had me nog terug gemailt dat het helemaal uit Duitsland verzonden moest worden en dat postNL waarschijnlijk achterloopt vanwege de staking. Slechte smoes van MAC.. Maar goed ik ben blij dat ik hem eindelijk heb! Moest ik wel geduld voor hebben zeg..

  	Hier is de mijne:








  	De koraal kleur is bijna orange en heel gepigmenteerd. De beige kleur is een beetje beige roze.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 9, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Mooie look Ladyhawke! Lekker natuurlijk zo met het zonnige weer. Simmer en Adored staat je prachtig!
> 
> Mijn Adored is eindelijk aan gekomen. MAC had me nog terug gemailt dat het helemaal uit Duitsland verzonden moest worden en dat postNL waarschijnlijk achterloopt vanwege de staking. Slechte smoes van MAC.. Maar goed ik ben blij dat ik hem eindelijk heb! Moest ik wel geduld voor hebben zeg..
> 
> ...


  	Je hebt wel een mooie na dat lange wachten! Ik heb vandaag voor het eerst de make-up bij een vriendin van me gedaan. Ik had Adored ook bij haar gebruikt en het stond haar prachtig! Het is wel best lastig om make-up bij een ander aan te brengen, want je kan makkelijk in de knoop raken met je handen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ik was best blij met het eindresultaat en zeker voor een eerste poging. Ze vond het zelf ook mooi en leuk.


----------



## MissHolland (Jul 9, 2013)

Ja ik hoopte eerst heel erg op een met veel beige maar eigenlijk ben ik ook best wel heel blij met deze. Ik kan beide kleuren goed gebruiken. Denk zelf dat hij ook als blush zou kunnen maar misschien dat hij dan te veel glanst. Dat moet ik nog even uitproberen 

  	Leuk dat je make-up bij een vriendin hebt gedaan! Ik heb laatst oogschaduw bij mijn tante gedaan. Valt idd niet mee bij een ander! Ik zat ook telkens in de knoop en wist niet hoe ik moest staan haha. Leuk dat de make-up zo goed gelukt was!

  	Mijn tante is vorige week naar de MAC counter geweest met mijn nicht. Ze schrok van mij nogal toen ik haar vertelde hoe duur een losse oogschaduw koste en de bare my soul palette. Ze zei nog ik weet niet of ik wel zoveel geld daar voor uit zou geven. Maar ze is wel mooi thuis gekomen met 3 oogschaduws haha. Ze vond het heel leuk om opgemaakt te worden.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 9, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Ja ik hoopte eerst heel erg op een met veel beige maar eigenlijk ben ik ook best wel heel blij met deze. Ik kan beide kleuren goed gebruiken. Denk zelf dat hij als blush zou kunnen maar misschien dat hij dan te veel glanst. Dat moet ik nog even uitproberen
> 
> Leuk dat je make-up bij een vriendin hebt gedaan! Ik heb laatst oogschaduw bij mijn tante gedaan. Valt idd niet mee bij een ander! Ik zat ook telkens in de knoop en wist niet hoe ik moest staan haha. Leuk dat de make-up zo goed gelukt was!
> 
> Mijn tante is vorige week naar de MAC counter geweest met mijn nicht. Ze schrok van mij nogal toen ik haar vertelde hoe duur een losse oogschaduw koste en de bare my soul palette. Ze zei nog ik weet niet of ik wel zoveel geld daar voor uit zou geven. Maar ze is wel mooi thuis gekomen met 3 oogschaduws haha. Ze vond het heel leuk om opgemaakt te worden.


  	Beide kleuren gemengd is ook heel mooi! Ik moet het koraal deel ook eens als blush proberen.

  	Ook leuk dat jij bij je tante make-up hebt mogen opbrengen! Dat had ik ook met niet weten hoe ik moest staan haha. Maar misschien als ik het vaker probeer dat het steeds makkelijker gaat. Grappig ook dat je tante alsnog wat spullen heeft gekocht. Ik hoop dat ze er veel gebruik van kan maken en anders kan ze bij jou vast les krijgen


----------



## Corally (Jul 9, 2013)

Fijn dat je Adored eindelijk hebt MissHolland!  Iemand opmaken is best lastig ja. Vooral als ze nooit make-up dragen en dus geen oogpotloden en wimperkrullers enzo gebruiken, dan is het echt een hel. :haha:


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 10, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Mooie look Ladyhawke! Lekker natuurlijk zo met het zonnige weer. Simmer en Adored staat je prachtig!
> 
> Mijn Adored is eindelijk aan gekomen. MAC had me nog terug gemailt dat het helemaal uit Duitsland verzonden moest worden en dat postNL waarschijnlijk achterloopt vanwege de staking. Slechte smoes van MAC.. Maar goed ik ben blij dat ik hem eindelijk heb! Moest ik wel geduld voor hebben zeg..
> 
> ...


  	Jouw Adored is echt prachtig, perfecte verdeling van het koraal & beige vind ik 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Veel plezier ermee!


----------



## Gatton (Jul 10, 2013)

Hebben de Douglas en Bijenkorf deze collectie ook in hun winkels?


----------



## MissHolland (Jul 11, 2013)

Als het goed is wel ja, mits daar ook MAC word verkocht.


----------



## Gatton (Jul 15, 2013)

De promo pic van de Retro Matte collectie ziet er mooi uit! DO WANT!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 15, 2013)

Gatton said:


> De promo pic van de Retro Matte collectie ziet er mooi uit! DO WANT!


  	Ik ben zo blij dat er nieuwe matte lipsticks komen in de vaste collectie!


----------



## Corally (Jul 15, 2013)

Ik baal zo dat Rozz opeens zo laag staat!


----------



## Corally (Jul 15, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ik ben zo blij dat er nieuwe matte lipsticks komen in de vaste collectie!


  Ik ben benieuwd! De kleuren zien er mooi uit in ieder geval maar ik twijfel een beetje of ik ze moet kopen, juist door de finish.. Vind jij retro matte net zo droog als matte of is het nog erger?


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 15, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ik ben benieuwd! De kleuren zien er mooi uit in ieder geval maar ik twijfel een beetje of ik ze moet kopen, juist door de finish.. Vind jij retro matte net zo droog als matte of is het nog erger?


  	De retro matte finish is droger, maar zolang het geen nude of andere lichte kleuren zijn en ik prep+prime gebruik en mijn lippen goed blijf verzorgen heb ik geen problemen. Ik vind ze zelf vaak makkelijker dan lustre finish lipsticks met felle of donkere kleuren. Die gaan bij mij meer ophopen bij de velletjes of in de lijnen van mijn lippen.


----------



## Corally (Jul 15, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ik ook Ik doe zo mijn best om Rozz hoog te houden, maar ik heb meer mensen nodig. Ik heb al pm's gestuurd naar een aantal mensen dus hopelijk zijn er een paar die kunnen helpen.  De retro matte finish is droger, maar zolang het geen nude of andere lichte kleuren zijn en ik prep+prime gebruik en mijn lippen goed blijf verzorgen heb ik geen problemen. Ik vind ze zelf vaak makkelijker dan lustre finish lipsticks met felle of donkere kleuren. Die gaan bij mij meer ophopen bij de velletjes of in de lijnen van mijn lippen.


  Ik moet het al een paar dagen handmatig doen dus het gaat niet zo snel..  Hm.. moeilijk.  Ik verzorg m'n lippen heel goed maar ik heb al zoveel moeite met normale matte lipsticks. Misschien dat ik er eentje ga proberen.


----------



## Gatton (Jul 15, 2013)

De ene lippen zijn de andere inderdaad niet, denk dat ik en PDF geluk hebben. Maar Silly kruipt bij mij ook naar de binnenkant van mijn lippen, heb daar geen last van bij mijn andere mattes...


----------



## Corally (Jul 15, 2013)

Gatton said:


> *De ene lippen zijn de andere inderdaad niet*, denk dat ik en PDF geluk hebben. Maar Silly kruipt bij mij ook naar de binnenkant van mijn lippen, heb daar geen last van bij mijn andere mattes...


  Nee idd. Mijn lippen worden blij van lustres, cremesheens en amplifieds. Satins kunnen ze ook nog wel aan. Mattes koop ik alleen als het echt een unieke kleur is.  Ik hou tegenwoordig bij hoeveel ik van welke finish heb, vind het wel grappig om te zien haha.  *47* Cremesheen: 15 Lustre: 14 Satin: 5 Amplified: 5 Matte: 4 Frost: 2 Glaze: 1 Sheen Supreme: 1


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 15, 2013)

Gatton said:


> De ene lippen zijn de andere inderdaad niet, denk dat ik en PDF geluk hebben. Maar Silly kruipt bij mij ook naar de binnenkant van mijn lippen, heb daar geen last van bij mijn andere mattes...


  	Mijn lippen kunnen ook heel lastig zijn. Ik smeer ze elke avond voor ik ga slapen in met een dikke laag balm en die zit er de volgende ochtend zelfs nog een beetje op. Mijn lippen zijn dan zacht en als ik de balm er dan eerst afhaal met water, ze even laat drogen en dan met een handdoek zachtjes scrub komen de meeste velletjes er zo af.


----------



## Corally (Jul 15, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Balen dat je alleen handmatig kan stemmen Dan zou ik zeker met maar 1 beginnen om de formule uit te testen. Ik raad dan wel aan een fellere kleur te proberen, want de lichte kleuren zijn nog lastiger.


 Ja echt hoor.   Ik had sowieso geen interesse in de lichte kleuren. :lol: Ik denk dat ik dan voor Flat Out Fabulous ga,  maar eerst even swatches/reviews afwachten.


----------



## Gatton (Jul 15, 2013)

Ik heb 8 MAC lipsticks, 5 matte, 2 satin en 1 amplified.  Maar denk dat er wel wat bij gaat komen met die retro matte collectie, gelukkig is dat vast pas oktober hier. XD


----------



## Corally (Jul 15, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Ik heb 8 MAC lipsticks, 5 matte, 2 satin en 1 amplified.  Maar denk dat er wel wat bij gaat komen met die retro matte collectie, gelukkig is dat vast pas oktober hier. XD


 Ja idd, ik denk eind september, begin oktober. Welke lipsticks heb je allemaal?   Ik heb trouwens een tijdje geleden eindelijk Teeez gevonden. Niks gekocht... :lol:


----------



## Gatton (Jul 15, 2013)

Toch niet? Bevielen de swatches niet, of had je de kleuren al?  Day Trip is dus eigenlijk gewoon een iets glimmendere dupe voor Embrace Me, moet ik nog even een artikel over schrijven eigenlijk!

	Van de Mattes heb ik Strong Woman, Heroine, Embrace Me, Silly en Please Me. 
	Amplified is Impassioned, en de Satins zijn Viva Glam Nicki en Daddy's Little Girl (deze ben ik achtergekomen door PDF, en toen moest ik hem ook weer hebben, natuurlijk... enablers hier, hihi )

	Dus ik koop vooral LE's, en soms wat uit de reguliere collectie... Dan voel ik minder haast om iets aan te schaffen, MAC is al zo duur hier, zou willen dat wij de US prijzen hadden. ^_^

	Welke heb jij allemaal?


----------



## Corally (Jul 15, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Toch niet? Bevielen de swatches niet, of had je de kleuren al?    Van de Mattes heb ik Strong Woman, Heroine, Embrace Me, Silly en Please Me.   Amplified is Impassioned, en de Satins zijn Viva Glam Nicki en Daddy's Little Girl (deze ben ik achtergekomen door PDF, en toen moest ik hem ook weer hebben, natuurlijk... enablers hier, hihi )   Dus ik koop vooral LE's, en soms wat uit de reguliere collectie... Dan voel ik minder haast om iets aan te schaffen, MAC is al zo duur hier, zou willen dat wij de US prijzen hadden. ^_^   Welke heb jij allemaal?


  Ik vond het niet veel bijzonders eigenlijk, op internet zag het er allemaal veel mooier uit haha.  Oeh Strong Woman


----------



## Corally (Jul 15, 2013)

Yes, ik kan weer af en toe automatisch stemmen! En Rozz is weer #3. :cheer:


----------



## Innatchka (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi! Ik heb een vraag. Iemand heeft mij aangeboden wat Mac producten te kopen in USA. Ik vraag mij af wat  gemiddeld de verzendkosten zijn voor een klein doosje. En hoe betalen jullie meestal? Met Paypal heb ik gelezen dat je extra moet bijbetalen.  Wel spannend hoor mijn eerste keer een CP! Hoop dat het allemaal goed gaat  Thanx!


----------



## MissHolland (Jul 15, 2013)

Corally said:


> Yes, ik kan weer af en toe automatisch stemmen! En Rozz is weer #3. :cheer:


 Waar kun je stemmen? Stem ik ook even op Rozz.


----------



## Corally (Jul 15, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, ik kan weer af en toe automatisch stemmen! En Rozz is weer #3. :cheer:
> ...


 Thanks!  https://www.facebook.com/MACcosmetics/app_124510364419415


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jul 15, 2013)

Ik heb ook op Rozz gestemd!


----------



## Corally (Jul 15, 2013)

Innatchka said:


> Hi! Ik heb een vraag. Iemand heeft mij aangeboden wat Mac producten te kopen in USA. Ik vraag mij af wat  gemiddeld de verzendkosten zijn voor een klein doosje. En hoe betalen jullie meestal? Met Paypal heb ik gelezen dat je extra moet bijbetalen.  Wel spannend hoor mijn eerste keer een CP! Hoop dat het allemaal goed gaat  Thanx!


  Tegenwoordig zijn de verzendkosten ongeveer 10 dollar. En paypal is de betaalmethode voor als je van buiten de US geld overgemaakt. Om welke producten heb je gevraagd? 


Ladyhawke said:


> Ik heb ook op Rozz gestemd!


  Awesome, bedankt!


----------



## Innatchka (Jul 15, 2013)

Corally said:


> Tegenwoordig zijn de verzendkosten ongeveer 10 dollar. En paypal is de betaalmethode voor als je van buiten de US geld overgemaakt. Om welke producten heb je gevraagd?  Awesome, bedankt!


  Super! Dank je ik dacht idd rond 10 dollar. Ik heb mijn wishlist gepost en iemand stelde voor om bij een CCO langs te gaan bij haar in de buurt.  Ik wil heel graag By Candlelight MSF en Volcanic Ash Exfoliator.   Ik wil ook een MSF (liefst Light Year) van de Heavenly Creatures collectie. Gek genoeg is de hele collectie is mij compleet ontgaan vorig jaar:s Hebben jullie dat ook weleens?


----------



## Corally (Jul 15, 2013)

Innatchka said:


> Super! Dank je ik dacht idd rond 10 dollar. Ik heb mijn wishlist gepost en iemand stelde voor om bij een CCO langs te gaan bij haar in de buurt.  Ik wil heel graag By Candlelight MSF en Volcanic Ash Exfoliator.   Ik wil ook een MSF (liefst Light Year) van de Heavenly Creatures collectie. Gek genoeg is de hele collectie is mij compleet ontgaan vorig jaar:s *Hebben jullie dat ook weleens?*


  NP! En nee, eigenlijk niet. :lol: En al helemaal niet meer sinds ik op specktra zit.. echt zo slecht voor je portemonnee. :haha:  Oei, ik weet niet of het $10 is als het pakje groter is dan brievenbuspost.. denk het niet eerlijk gezegd. Moet je anders even vragen aan die persoon. By Candlelight is heel mooi, een van mijn favoriete msf's.   Ik moet m'n Light Year weer eens pakken, heb hem vorig jaar echt maar 1 of 2 keer gebruikt haha.


----------



## Innatchka (Jul 16, 2013)

Ik ga het uitzoeken! Ik vind t nog acceptabel tot ong 17 USD. Ik vind het echt teveel wat ze soms voor shipping rekenen. Wilde gister een bestelling bij ACW plaatsen,  rekenen ze voor twee producten 14, 50! Wil ik nog een product bijdoen is het 17,50 en ga zo maar door  Haha echt grappig. .ik denk dan waar was ik vorig jaar juli! Ik heb wel vaker een break van MAC, dan let ik alleen op collecties met speciale verpakking. Mijn portemonnee wordt helaas nooit beter op, er is altijd wat  Veel plezier met je Light Year! De swatches die ik heb gezien zien er super uit Hoop dat ik by Candlelight ook snel aan mijn collectie kan toevoegen.


----------



## Corally (Jul 16, 2013)

Vandaag dan eindelijk Tart & Trendy uitgeprobeerd, het ziet er op m'n lippen heel anders uit dan op m'n hand haha. Op m'n hand is het oranje en op m'n lippen is het meer hoe ik dacht dat Sushi Kiss zou zijn. :lol: Ik vind 'm wel heel mooi.


----------



## MissHolland (Jul 16, 2013)

Heb gestemd op Rozz!! Is wel spannend als ik het zo zie. Pink Doodle staat op 1, daarna Rozz en op 3 Hoop.

  	Mijn haarkleur is er trouwens al weer helemaal uit. Op een of andere manier pakt mijn haar kleuring niet meer op bij de kapper.. Zonde van het geld.. was 60 euro met knippen en kleuren. Dus ik kan beter in de winkel kopen de volgende keer. Het heeft 1 voordeel, ik kan nu weer koraal kleurige blushers gebruiken.

	Zo is mijn haar nu:




  	MSF Light Year heb ik ook gekocht vorig jaar. Echt heel veel gebruikt toen en nu helaas niet meer zo vaak. Mijn porien zijn best zichtbaar en met een MSF erover nog meer. Is met Adored ook wel een beetje zo maar dat valt minder op omdat ik hem alleen als highlighter gebruik.

  	Corally, haha grappig dat Tart Trendy is zoals je Sushi had verwacht!


----------



## Corally (Jul 16, 2013)

Rozz staat nu op 4. hboy: Jammer dat de kleur er nu al uit is! Kan je het beter zelf verven idd.   Ik kan Light Year ook niet echt hebben denk ik door de gouden shimmers, ik moet 'm snel eens weer uitproberen. Adored heeft een hele andere finish en die staat zo mooi.  Ik moet sowieso al m'n msf's langsgaan om te kijken wat ik weg wil doen, ik heb er een stuk of 20-25 maar sommige pak ik echt nooit.  Tart & Trendy is mooi maar ik moet zeggen, zelfs met prep + prime gaat hij echt heel snel en heel lelijk van m'n lippen..


----------



## Innatchka (Jul 16, 2013)

Hmm nu ik zo lees dat mijn porieen er niet mooier op worden, wil ik m toch niet echt denk ik! Adored was echt niet mijn ding, dus Light Year al helemaal niet dan! Wauw 25 is een mooie verzameling! Welke allemaal?  Ik had er een in Refined en heb m weggedaan, heb recent Rio gekocht en die bevalt goed. Ook heb ik Golden Lariat van Wonder Woman collectie, helemaal mijn ding  Ben echt een sucker voor bruin/roze/goud, warme en natuurlijke tinten. Ik hou t maar op by Candlelight voor mijn volgende aankoop.   Btw ik heb al paar dagen echt zin om flink wat MAC te kopen! Gewoon een grote bestelling plaatsen bij ACW, ebay en de mac website. Beetje op jacht naar missende LE items. Duurt nog zo lang voordat er weer een mooie collectie uitkomt! Ik heb nog goed in kunnen houden, maar het is moeilijk!


----------



## MissHolland (Jul 16, 2013)

Huh Rozz op 4? Toen ik gestemd had stond hij op de 2e plaats, het aantal stemmen stond er achter. Zal dan wel een foutje zijn geweest. Kan het nu niet meer terug vinden anders had ik even een print screen gemaakt. Jammer dat Rozz nu op 4 staat..

  	Innatchka, als je andere MSF's wel kan gebruiken dan Light Year waarschijnlijk ook wel. Als je bij ACW gaat bestellen dan is de Maybelline mineral powder luminous blush ook een aanrader. Ik heb er 2 van en van een kleur een BU. De kleuren die ik heb zijn niet meer te koop maar nog wel 2 andere kleuren. Ze blijven de hele dag zitten en gaan niet eerder van je huid tot je ze er af haalt. Echt een aanrader en zeker voor die prijs. Jammer dat ze niet meer gemaakt worden en nooit hier te koop zijn geweest. Hoop dat Maybelline ooit weer zulke blushers gaan maken. Die 2 die ik heb blijven beter/langer dan mijn MAC blushers zitten.


----------



## Corally (Jul 16, 2013)

Voor een boel specktrettes is Light Year een holy grail msf en die hebben er dan ook een stuk of 4 gekocht.. en ik heb hem al bijna een jaar niet gebruikt dus ik weet het niet meer zo goed wat ik ervan vind.. dus niet gelijk afschrijven hoor. :lol: Ik ben echt dol op Refined! waarom heb je die weggedaan? En hoezo vind je Adored niks? Morgen post ik mijn msf lijst wel haha.  Ik heb interesse in Indulge en ik wil misschien 1 pp van Pro Longwear en ik wil in ieder geval 1 lippie uitproberen van Retro Matte. Maar de leuke collecties zijn voorlopig ver te zoeken idd. Ben er stiekem wel blij mee, kan ik me op wat andere dingen richten dan LE's.. ik heb van de week lekker veel kleding gekocht. : En ik wil ook nog een Inglot palette erbij en misschien dat ik weer iets van de permanente lijn koop.  Welke LE dingen wil je nog hebben dan?  Ik zou eBay trouwens vermijden, teveel is nep.


----------



## Corally (Jul 16, 2013)

Dubbelll.


----------



## Innatchka (Jul 16, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Huh Rozz op 4? Toen ik gestemd had stond hij op de 2e plaats, het aantal stemmen stond er achter. Zal dan wel een foutje zijn geweest. Kan het nu niet meer terug vinden anders had ik even een print screen gemaakt. Jammer dat Rozz nu op 4 staat..  Innatchka, als je andere MSF's wel kan gebruiken dan Light Year waarschijnlijk ook wel. Als je bij ACW gaat bestellen dan is de Maybelline mineral powder luminous blush ook een aanrader. Ik heb er 2 van en van een kleur een BU. De kleuren die ik heb zijn niet meer te koop maar nog wel 2 andere kleuren. Ze blijven de hele dag zitten en gaan niet eerder van je huid tot je ze er af haalt. Echt een aanrader en zeker voor die prijs. Jammer dat ze niet meer gemaakt worden en nooit hier te koop zijn geweest. Hoop dat Maybelline ooit weer zulke blushers gaan maken. Die 2 die ik heb blijven beter/langer dan mijn MAC blushers zitten.


  Bedankt voor de tip! Ik heb ze weleens voorbij zien komen. Ze geven een hele mooie subtiele glow! Ik heb jaren geleden stage bij Maybelline gelopen..dus heb sinds die tijd een beetje Maybelline product overload. Heb al heel lang niets van Maybelline of Loreal gekocht! Hoewel ze allemaal hele goede producten hebben, zijn er zoveel andere producten om uit te proberen!  MSFs hebben toch iets heel intens! Ik zal nooit reactie van mijn vriend vergeten. Ik had net voor het eerst Rio op mijn  wangen..zegt ie wow wat heb jij veel makeup op vandaag! Terwijl ik altijd full face makeup heb en van een smokey eye hou


----------



## Innatchka (Jul 16, 2013)

Corally said:


> Voor een boel specktrettes is Light Year een holy grail msf en die hebben er dan ook een stuk of 4 gekocht.. en ik heb hem al bijna een jaar niet gebruikt dus ik weet het niet meer zo goed wat ik ervan vind.. dus niet gelijk afschrijven hoor. :lol: Ik ben echt dol op Refined! waarom heb je die weggedaan? En hoezo vind je Adored niks? Morgen post ik mijn msf lijst wel haha.  Ik heb interesse in Indulge en ik wil misschien 1 pp van Pro Longwear en ik wil in ieder geval 1 lippie uitproberen van Retro Matte. Maar de leuke collecties zijn voorlopig ver te zoeken idd. Ben er stiekem wel blij mee, kan ik me op wat andere dingen richten dan LE's.. ik heb van de week lekker veel kleding gekocht. : En ik wil ook nog een Inglot palette erbij en misschien dat ik weer iets van de permanente lijn koop.  Welke LE dingen wil je nog hebben dan?  Ik zou eBay trouwens vermijden, teveel is nep.


  Haha ja ik merk het!  Heb veel reviews gelezen en swatches gezien. Ziet er super uit! Vooral die swatch bij Temptalia. .dat is exact hoe ik wil dat mijn wangen uitzien Maar realiteit is toch wat anders helaas.  Ik ben een NC25 en heb yellow toned huidskleur. Ik heb echt een aparte tint, niet heel blank maar ook niet medium. Ik ben een Russische dus misschien vandaar Ik merk dat alle blushes/highlighters die koele tinten of lichtkleurige glitter hebben mijn huid grauw doen uitzien. Is misschien lastig uit te leggen haha..maar ik hou echt van een warme gloed! Bijv warm soul blush is mijn aller aller lievelings mineralize blush ooit! Golden Lariat en by Candlelight hebben weer veel overeenkomsten. Dus ik merk dat ik toch terugga naar dat soort kleuren.   Ik heb niets van To the Beach collectie, Heavenly Creatures en Marcel Wanders. Ik wil nog heel graag Volcanic Ash Exfoliator en Mask, een van de tendertones die vorig jaar zijn uitgekomen. Verder zou ik het echt super vinden als ik iets (geen lip producten) van Moonbathe,  Lure en Royal Assets zou kunnen krijgen!


----------



## Innatchka (Jul 16, 2013)

Ik wil trouwens ook een paint pot (Tailored Grey) en een retro matte lipstick! Wil je niets van de Antonio Lopez collectie dan? En wie weet hebben we geluk met Illustrated  Maar mocht je morgen toch in je MSFs gaan graven Zou je een swatch kunnen doen van Refined en Light Year naast elkaar?  Heb ik beetje een referentiepunt


----------



## Corally (Jul 17, 2013)

Ik zit ook rond de NC25 met een erge gele ondertoon haha. Warm Soul is heel mooi ja, moet 'm weer eens gebruiken. Wat wil je dan allemaal van Heavenly Creatures? Ik ga daar waarschijnlijk een paar dingen van wegdoen dus misschien heb ik iets dat jij wilt hebben.  Antonio Lopez en Illustrated sla ik over, vind het echt niet boeiend. :lol: Al vind ik een van die make-up tassen wel heel leuk, maar ik no way dat ik zoveel geld aan uitgeven aan een make-up tas.  Ik heb net even mijn msf's bij elkaar gezocht: Lightscapade Perfect Topping Pearl Soft And Gentle Whisper Of Gilt (edsf) Superb (edsf) Porcelain Pink By Candlelight  Adored Refined Redhead Light Year Stereo Rose Rose Quartz (gaat weg) Blonde Global Glow Glorify (edsf) (gaat weg) Star Wonder Centre Of The Universe (x2) (1 gaat weg) Petticoat (gaat weg) Earthshine  Van een paar weet ik dus al dat die weggaan, over een paar andere twijfel ik heel erg. :lol: Ik post straks wel een foto van Refined en Light Year.


----------



## Corally (Jul 17, 2013)

Links Light Year, rechts Refined.


----------



## Innatchka (Jul 17, 2013)

Dan denk ik dat wij beetje zelfde tint hebben. Alleen heb jij wat donkerder haar..die kunnen net wat neer hebben denk ik. In de zomer ben ik goudblond, dan  kan ik niet echt donkere of felle tinten dragen  Oeeh wat een mooie en complete lijst! Zou niet weten wat je nog meer nodig hebt haha Ik ben iig wel van plan Warm Soul te kopen, als ie weer online verkrijgbaar is. Ik heb wel interesse in Rose Quartz en event Center of the Universe. Moet daar ff wat research naar doen.  Wat bevalt je niet aan deze tinten?  Light Year kijkt idd heel erg op Refined.alleen iets rozer. Weet nog steeds niet wat ik van moet vinden


Corally said:


> Ik zit ook rond de NC25 met een erge gele ondertoon haha. Warm Soul is heel mooi ja, moet 'm weer eens gebruiken. Wat wil je dan allemaal van Heavenly Creatures? Ik ga daar waarschijnlijk een paar dingen van wegdoen dus misschien heb ik iets dat jij wilt hebben.  Antonio Lopez en Illustrated sla ik over, vind het echt niet boeiend. :lol: Al vind ik een van die make-up tassen wel heel leuk, maar ik no way dat ik zoveel geld aan uitgeven aan een make-up tas.  Ik heb net even mijn msf's bij elkaar gezocht: Lightscapade Perfect Topping Pearl Soft And Gentle Whisper Of Gilt (edsf) Superb (edsf) Porcelain Pink By Candlelight  Adored Refined Redhead Light Year Stereo Rose Rose Quartz (gaat weg) Blonde Global Glow Glorify (edsf) (gaat weg) Star Wonder Centre Of The Universe (x2) (1 gaat weg) Petticoat (gaat weg) Earthshine  Van een paar weet ik dus al dat die weggaan, over een paar andere twijfel ik heel erg. :lol: Ik post straks wel een foto van Refined en Light Year.


;


----------



## Corally (Jul 17, 2013)

Mijn haar is heel donkerbruin, zit tegen zwart aan haha. Ik ben de laatste tijd ook erg kieskeurig hoor omdat ik al zoveel heb, ik sla heel veel collecties/mooie producten over. Van Center of the Universe heb ik er 2 en ik vind hem heel mooi maar zo vaak pak ik hem niet meer dus ik wil mijn BU verkopen en Rose Quartz heb ik ook maar een keer gebruikt sinds ik hem heb dus ik wil er gewoon vanaf haha.   Ik ben sowieso nog steeds bezig met m'n hele stash te destashen dus als ik klaar ben kan ik de mac lijst (en wat dingen van andere merken) wel naar geïnteresseerden PM'en want ik ben niet van plan om een verkooptopic te openen op specktra maar op een nederlands forum.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jul 17, 2013)

Wat een mooie collectie Msf's Corally . Ik heb nu 8 Msf's en 14 Mac blushes, en dat binnen een half jaar gespaard haha ik wil niet weten hoeveel ik er over een jaar heb. Gelukkig komen er inderdaad niet zulke boeiende collecties aan de komende tijd (vind ik).

  	Ik heb vandaag weer Riri Woo op samen met Cherry lipliner en prep and prime lip en oooh ik houd van deze lipstick hij blijt ook de hele dag mooi zitten! Met de aankomende collectie koop ik er nog 1 (of 2 )


----------



## Corally (Jul 17, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Wat een mooie collectie Msf's Corally . Ik heb nu 8 Msf's en 14 Mac blushes, en dat binnen een half jaar gespaard haha ik wil niet weten hoeveel ik er over een jaar heb. Gelukkig komen er inderdaad niet zulke boeiende collecties aan de komende tijd (vind ik).  Ik heb vandaag weer Riri Woo op samen met Cherry lipliner en prep and prime lip en oooh ik houd van deze lipstick hij blijt ook de hele dag mooi zitten! Met de aankomende collectie koop ik er nog 1 (of 2 )


  Thanks! En dat doe je heel snel haha. Ik vind de aankomende RiRi collectie echt zo lelijk, die verpakking alleen al.  Heel misschien dat ik Talk That Talk wil maar ik denk dat ik de hele collectie skip.   Kunnen jullie weer allemaal op Rozz stemmen vandaag?  Hij staat nu weer op 3 maar Flavour zit er vlak achter.


----------



## Innatchka (Jul 17, 2013)

Corally said:


> Mijn haar is heel donkerbruin, zit tegen zwart aan haha. Ik ben de laatste tijd ook erg kieskeurig hoor omdat ik al zoveel heb, ik sla heel veel collecties/mooie producten over. Van Center of the Universe heb ik er 2 en ik vind hem heel mooi maar zo vaak pak ik hem niet meer dus ik wil mijn BU verkopen en Rose Quartz heb ik ook maar een keer gebruikt sinds ik hem heb dus ik wil er gewoon vanaf haha.   Ik ben sowieso nog steeds bezig met m'n hele stash te destashen dus als ik klaar ben kan ik de mac lijst (en wat dingen van andere merken) wel naar geïnteresseerden PM'en want ik ben niet van plan om een verkooptopic te openen op specktra maar op een nederlands forum.


  Ja ik ken zeker dat gevoel van teveel hebben ik heb mijn stash tij geleden opgeruimd. .dus beetje aanvullen mag Stuur je lijst ook naar mij!  Heb wat fotos van de meerendeel van mijn MAC collectie toegevoegd Op dit moment heb ik echt teveel oogschaduw (depotted staan niet op foto) en beauty powders! Sommmige zijn collectors items, dus die gebruik ik niet. Dus kan wel wat bij toch


----------



## Eleentje (Jul 17, 2013)

Innatchka said:


> Ik ben een Russische dus misschien vandaar


  	Dat dacht ik al, met je forum naam  Привет! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Ik stem zo veel ik kan op Rozz, maar ik heb geen mogelijkheid om meerdere malen te stemmen (en eerlijk gezegd geen zin om allerlei capriolen uit te halen om dat wel te kunnen doen).
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Ik stem via mijn telefoon, op mijn werk en thuis op verschillende browsers


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 18, 2013)

Eleentje said:


> Ik heb nooit zelf op kamers gezeten, toen ik studeerde, maar ik weet van easykamer.nl (mijn zusje was een moderator op die website). Ook zag ik laatst iets wat "The Student Hotel" heet voor als je echt niets beters kan vinden (want ik vind 595 euro p/m echt duur, ik denk dat ze zich voornamelijk op internationale studenten richten). Heel veel succes met je zoektocht!
> Pfff, absoluut! Een van mijn vriendinnen heeft me gevraagd om bridal makeup bij haar te doen voor haar trouwerij. Dat maakte me super zenuwachtig, omdat ik daarvoor alleen maar een keer mijn zusje heb opgemaakt voor een fotoshoot. Het leek me een echt moeilijke klus, omdat er veel meer regels zijn voor bridal make up en ook minder ruimte voor fouten doordat er veel close up foto's worden gemaakt. Daarnaast moest het ook nog binnen 1 uur klaar zijn. Oh, en haar ogen waren niet helemaal symmetrisch, duuuuuuuuuus....
> 
> Gelukkig maar hebben wij wat trials vooraf gedaan, zodat we konden uitzoeken welke look voor het beste werkt.  Dus toen ik eindelijk voor het echt moest doen, was ik echt relaxed (alhoewel ik kan nog steeds ECHT NIET bij iemand anders mascara aanbrengen).  Daarna mocht ik ook nog bij haar moeder een touch up doen (toen ging ik wel een beetje flippen, omdat ik totaal geen ervaring heb met oudere huid). Uiteindelijk is het wel gelukt allemaal, en ik heb nog veel complimentjes gehad over mijn werk. Men vond dat de make up erg professioneel eruit zag.
> ...


  	Leuk om jou ervaring te horen met het opmaken van andere! Gelukkig kon je een paar keer oefenen. Ik zou ook echt zenuwachtig zijn voor zoiets belangrijks. Wel fijn dat je er veel complimenten over kreeg. De make-up die ik bij die vriendin deed was gewoon voor de lol, dus maakte ik me er niet druk om. Ik wil ook nog een visagie opleiding volgen, maar eerst mijn natuurkunde opleiding maar eens afmaken.


----------



## Innatchka (Jul 18, 2013)

Gek, de foto's die ik heb toegevoegd zijn niet gepost en uploaden via pc lukt ook niet!  Keeps on crashing..oh well, andere keer dan maar!  @Eleentje Spasibo! Goed geraden Mijn echte naam is Inna en Innatchka is een koosnaampje..daar houden russen wel van  Hoe overleeft jullie make up met dit weer? Foundation kan je nu wel vergeten! En zonder foundation vind ik blush of msf ook niet mooi


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 18, 2013)

Innatchka said:


> Hoe overleeft jullie make up met dit weer? Foundation kan je nu wel vergeten! En zonder foundation vind ik blush of msf ook niet mooi


  	Met dit weer draag ik liever een BB cream (van Mac of Guerlain) met een poeder (MSFN of Invisible Set Powder). Waar heb je de foto's proberen te posten? Ik heb bij je profiel gekeken en daar staan wel een aantal nieuwe foto's in je Default album.


----------



## Corally (Jul 18, 2013)

Innatchka said:


> Gek, de foto's die ik heb toegevoegd zijn niet gepost en uploaden via pc lukt ook niet!  Keeps on crashing..oh well, andere keer dan maar!  @Eleentje Spasibo! Goed geraden Mijn echte naam is Inna en Innatchka is een koosnaampje..daar houden russen wel van  Hoe overleeft jullie make up met dit weer? Foundation kan je nu wel vergeten! En zonder foundation vind ik blush of msf ook niet mooi


  Ik draag normaal eigenlijk het hele jaar door dezelfde foundations maar de laatste tijd vind ik MSFN met blot powder wel heel fijn. MSFN kan mijn vette huid niet aan dus daarom gebruik ik wat blot powder eroverheen. Maar ik denk dat ik een keer studio fix powder moet proberen.  Ik heb net op je profiel gekeken en daar staan je foto's idd. Mooie collectie hoor!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 18, 2013)

Corally wat fijn trouwens dat je Tart & Trendy ook mooi vind, maar jammer dat hij niet mooi vervaagt. Heb je hem al een paar keer geprobeerd? Soms heb ik dat ook met lustres en dan zijn mijn lippen gewoon niet in de juiste conditie. Zorg je er ook voor dat je geen lipbalm meer op hebt voor je de lipstick aanbrengt? Ik hoop dat je hem toch nog kan laten werken, zodat je van de leuke kleur kan genieten


----------



## Innatchka (Jul 18, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ik draag normaal eigenlijk het hele jaar door dezelfde foundations maar de laatste tijd vind ik MSFN met blot powder wel heel fijn. MSFN kan mijn vette huid niet aan dus daarom gebruik ik wat blot powder eroverheen. Maar ik denk dat ik een keer studio fix powder moet proberen.  Ik heb net op je profiel gekeken en daar staan je foto's idd. Mooie collectie hoor!


  Oh haha wat gek! Heb ze toch echt in mijn bericht gevoegd staan er nu waarschijnk stuk of 10 teveel via mijn tel kan ik ze niet zien. Ik heb ook vette huid! Wat ik nu gebruik is Ben Nye Banana powder. Absorbeert heel goed! Alleen nadeel is dat het een losse poeder is die je niet mee kan nemen. Ik heb t geprobeerd te persen in een compact..maar dat lukte gewoon niet! Poeder wilde zich niet mengen met vloeistof. .zo absorberend is deze dus  Wat ik trouwens niet snap hoe meiden in Miami en Los Angeles zo fris en mooi uitzien met de hitte! Ik doe het ze niet na


----------



## Innatchka (Jul 18, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Met dit weer draag ik liever een BB cream (van Mac of Guerlain) met een poeder (MSFN of Invisible Set Powder). Waar heb je de foto's proberen te posten? Ik heb bij je profiel gekeken en daar staan wel een aantal nieuwe foto's in je Default album.


  Fotos zijn inmiddels terecht Bevalt de MAC BB? Ik twijfel nog of ik deze moet kopen. Light plus matcht niet echt bij mijn huid. Ik geloof dat in USA nieuwe tinten zijn bijgekomen! Weet niet of deze in NL gereleased worden?


----------



## Corally (Jul 18, 2013)

Innatchka said:


> Oh haha wat gek! Heb ze toch echt in mijn bericht gevoegd staan er nu waarschijnk stuk of 10 teveel via mijn tel kan ik ze niet zien. Ik heb ook vette huid! Wat ik nu gebruik is Ben Nye Banana powder. Absorbeert heel goed! Alleen nadeel is dat het een losse poeder is die je niet mee kan nemen. Ik heb t geprobeerd te persen in een compact..maar dat lukte gewoon niet! Poeder wilde zich niet mengen met vloeistof. .zo absorberend is deze dus  Wat ik trouwens niet snap hoe meiden in Miami en Los Angeles zo fris en mooi uitzien met de hitte! Ik doe het ze niet na


  Ja ik snap dat ook niet haha. Ik wil ook al een tijdje banana powder hebben! Ik hoor er zoveel goeds over.   





Pinkdollface said:


> Corally wat fijn trouwens dat je Tart & Trendy ook mooi vind, maar jammer dat hij niet mooi vervaagt. Heb je hem al een paar keer geprobeerd? Soms heb ik dat ook met lustres en dan zijn mijn lippen gewoon niet in de juiste conditie. Zorg je er ook voor dat je geen lipbalm meer op hebt voor je de lipstick aanbrengt? Ik hoop dat je hem toch nog kan laten werken, zodat je van de leuke kleur kan genieten


  Ik heb hem nu twee keer gebruikt, 1 keer met p+p lip en 1 keer zonder en vreemd genoeg vervaagd het zonder p+p lip wel iets mooier en iets minder snel. Met een uurtje is het meeste al verdwenen. Naja, lustres blijven sowieso niet zo lang zitten natuurlijk.


----------



## Innatchka (Jul 18, 2013)

Als interesse hebt kan je wel een sample sturen. Ik heb zoveel product! Ik heb deze bij Camera Ready cosmetics besteld..hij was een tijd uitverkocht. Ik denk dat je m goed kan hebben...hij is heel geel


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 18, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ik heb hem nu twee keer gebruikt, 1 keer met p+p lip en 1 keer zonder en vreemd genoeg vervaagd het zonder p+p lip wel iets mooier en iets minder snel. Met een uurtje is het meeste al verdwenen. Naja, lustres blijven sowieso niet zo lang zitten natuurlijk.


  	Ik gebruik lustres tegenwoordig ook liever zonder prep + prime. Dan hechten ze mooier aan mijn lippen. Jammer inderdaad dat lustres altijd zo snel vervagen, maar ik vind de transparante finish bij deze kleur zo mooi dat ik het er voor over heb.


----------



## Corally (Jul 18, 2013)

Innatchka said:


> Als interesse hebt kan je wel een sample sturen. Ik heb zoveel product! Ik heb deze bij Camera Ready cosmetics besteld..hij was een tijd uitverkocht. Ik denk dat je m goed kan hebben...hij is heel geel


  De normale witte ''translucent'' poeders zorgen toch wel een beetje voor een witte waas dus ik denk dat deze goed is idd. Matteert hij ook lang?  Hij is nu in stock op die website dus ik denk dat ik de 3oz ga bestellen.. ik weet dat dat heel veel is maar die is maar 2 euro duurder dan de 1,5oz lol. :lol: Even kijken wat ik nog meer wil bestellen, ik wil sowieso wat La Femme blushes uitproberen.


----------



## Corally (Jul 18, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ik gebruik lustres tegenwoordig ook liever zonder prep + prime. Dan hechten ze mooier aan mijn lippen. Jammer inderdaad dat lustres altijd zo snel vervagen, maar ik vind de transparante finish bij deze kleur zo mooi dat ik het er voor over heb.


  Tart & Trendy is de eerste lustre die ik met p+p gebruikt heb dus ik denk dat het probleem is idd. Ik ga het voortaan weer zonder doen. M'n lippen worden altijd zo 'juicy' van lustres, me like!


----------



## Innatchka (Jul 18, 2013)

Corally said:


> De normale witte ''translucent'' poeders zorgen toch wel een beetje voor een witte waas dus ik denk dat deze goed is idd. Matteert hij ook lang?  Hij is nu in stock op die website dus ik denk dat ik de 3oz ga bestellen.. ik weet dat dat heel veel is maar die is maar 2 euro duurder dan de 1,5oz lol. :lol: Even kijken wat ik nog meer wil bestellen, ik wil sowieso wat La Femme blushes uitproberen.


 Hij matteert zeker lang! In begin heb je hele matte look, maar dat zakt wel in in de loop van de dag en ziet het meer natuurlijk uit. Hij dekt ook heel goed. Je moet wel uitkijken met droogheden op je gezicht...hij is zo mattrend dat ze extra te zien zillen zijn. Ik heb ook de grote flacon..poeder for life  Heb de blushes nooit uitgeprobeerd!  Wel de Mehron Tattoo Colour Wheel. Wat een verschrikking was dat! Ik dacht heb ik een mooie dekkende concealer/contour set, maar helaas. De kleuren waren te donker. De consistentie van het product was vies plakkerig, had een lichte glans bij aanbrengen en creased like crazy! Echt een afrader.  In Amsterdam heb je Backstage, waar al die producten ook te koop zijn. Ietsje duurder, maar je kan ze wel goed bekijken/uitpoberen. Ik heb dat gedaan en hoef eigenlijk niet echt wat van Mehron of Ben Nye te hebben meer


----------



## Corally (Jul 18, 2013)

Innatchka said:


> Hij matteert zeker lang! In begin heb je hele matte look, maar dat zakt wel in in de loop van de dag en ziet het meer natuurlijk uit. Hij dekt ook heel goed. Je moet wel uitkijken met droogheden op je gezicht...hij is zo mattrend dat ze extra te zien zillen zijn. Ik heb ook de grote flacon..poeder for life  Heb de blushes nooit uitgeprobeerd!  Wel de Mehron Tattoo Colour Wheel. Wat een verschrikking was dat! Ik dacht heb ik een mooie dekkende concealer/contour set, maar helaas. De kleuren waren te donker. De consistentie van het product was vies plakkerig, had een lichte glans bij aanbrengen en creased like crazy! Echt een afrader.  In Amsterdam heb je Backstage, waar al die producten ook te koop zijn. Ietsje duurder, maar je kan ze wel goed bekijken/uitpoberen. Ik heb dat gedaan en hoef eigenlijk niet echt wat van Mehron of Ben Nye te hebben meer


  Klinkt zo fijn! Ik heb wel vaak wat velletjes op m'n neus dus daar moet ik wel oppassen, maar dat heb ik met elke poeder. Er is zelfs een 8oz versie hè, dan heb je echt genoeg poeder voor je hele leven lol.  Die blushes schijnen echt geweldig te zijn, heel gepigmenteerd en blijven langer op je gezicht zitten dan mac blushes.. en ze kosten geen drol (iets meer dan 2 euro). Camera ready heeft 45 kleuren en dat zijn ze volgens mij niet eens allemaal. Ik wil er een paar uitproberen dus dat wordt moeilijk kiezen haha.  Backstage heeft ook een website en de banana powder is 30 euro.. eeh ik bestel wel bij camera ready. :lol: Die wheels lijken me ook helemaal niks! Ik heb verder ook niet zoveel met die merken.. al ben ik wel benieuwd naar de Kryolan Anti-Shine Powder want die schijnt ook super te matteren, maar die is ook weer wit dus ik ga eerst wel de banana powder proberen.


----------



## Corally (Jul 18, 2013)

ROZZ GAAT TROUWENS LEKKER. :cheer::yahoo::clapping:


----------



## Innatchka (Jul 18, 2013)

Ik ben echt benieuwd wat je van die poeder gaat vinden! Het geheim van het matterende effect is de rijstpoeder die erzin zit. Ze zeggen toch ook dat je een natte telefoon in rijst moet leggen, vandaar Er zitten nagenoeg ook talk, zink en parabenen in. Gelukkig gebruik je maar een heel klein beetje met een kwast.

  	Ik heb de anti-shine producten bij Backstage goed bekeken. Ik heb er persoonlijk geen goed gevoel over. Volgens mij zijn ze heel slecht voor je huid. Dit soort producten werken wel goed, maar zijn meer bedoeld om artiesten voor een paar uur shine-free op de podium te maken. Niet voor gewoon volk om hele dag door te dragen.

  	In probeer nu zo weinig mogelijk op mijn huid te smeren. In begin was ik ook heel enthousist over primers etc, totdat ik dermatitis op mijn gezicht kreeg! Verschrikkelijke uitslag die maanden heeft aangehouden en waarvoor ik antibiotica moest slikken. Mijn huid heeft nooit problemen gehad, dus ik schrok mij rot. Mijn dermataloog zei dat het komt omdat mensen tegenwoordig teveel op hun huid smeren (cremes, serums, maskers en scrubs). Je huid raakt daardoor uitgedroogd en uitgeput en de huidweefsel kan dan ontstoken raken. Het is natuurlijk ook waar dat de beauty industrie wil dat wij zoveel mogelijk kopen! Dat is eigenlijk helemaal niet nodig, je huid kan zich goed herstellen. Een goede moisturizer is voldoende (juist bij een vette huid). Omdat ik make-up draag moet ik wel een reinigingsmiddel gebruiken, maar alles zo natuurlijk mogelijk! Mijn huid is nu weer oke, maar ik ben heel bewust bezig wat makeup betreft. Blushes en poeders heb ik niet zoveel rpoblemen mee. Het is echt dat vloeibare wat op je gezicht zit en ook diep in je huid wordt geabsorbeerd.


----------



## Innatchka (Jul 18, 2013)

Dubbel


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jul 18, 2013)

Met dit weer draag ik nauwelijks make up eigenlijk. Het is nu zo warm dat het er bij mij vanaf glijdt en op het strand let toch niemand er op haha. Wat dat betreft vind ik de winter fijner qua make up, dan kan ik wat meer losgaan met donkerdere kleuren en donkere lipstick . Ik wil altijd nog graag die anti oil spray van Urban Decay proberen, ik mis de Sephora


----------



## Corally (Jul 18, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Met dit weer draag ik nauwelijks make up eigenlijk. Het is nu zo warm dat het er bij mij vanaf glijdt en op het strand let toch niemand er op haha. Wat dat betreft vind ik de winter fijner qua make up, dan kan ik wat meer losgaan met donkerdere kleuren en donkere lipstick . Ik wil altijd nog graag die anti oil spray van Urban Decay proberen, ik mis de Sephora


  Ik gebruik nu die van bottle in a bottle maar die vind ik eigenlijk niet echt fijn en ik heb 2 UD all nighter's gekocht toen ik wist dat Sephora wegging. Maar je kan het ook bij beautybay kopen hè, volgens mij is het even duur als het bij Sephora met korting was.


----------



## Corally (Jul 18, 2013)

Innatchka said:


> Ik ben echt benieuwd wat je van die poeder gaat vinden! Het geheim van het matterende effect is de rijstpoeder die erzin zit. Ze zeggen toch ook dat je een natte telefoon in rijst moet leggen, vandaar Er zitten nagenoeg ook talk, zink en parabenen in. Gelukkig gebruik je maar een heel klein beetje met een kwast.  Ik heb de anti-shine producten bij Backstage goed bekeken. Ik heb er persoonlijk geen goed gevoel over. Volgens mij zijn ze heel slecht voor je huid. Dit soort producten werken wel goed, maar zijn meer bedoeld om artiesten voor een paar uur shine-free op de podium te maken. Niet voor gewoon volk om hele dag door te dragen.  In probeer nu zo weinig mogelijk op mijn huid te smeren. In begin was ik ook heel enthousist over primers etc, totdat ik dermatitis op mijn gezicht kreeg! Verschrikkelijke uitslag die maanden heeft aangehouden en waarvoor ik antibiotica moest slikken. Mijn huid heeft nooit problemen gehad, dus ik schrok mij rot. Mijn dermataloog zei dat het komt omdat mensen tegenwoordig teveel op hun huid smeren (cremes, serums, maskers en scrubs). Je huid raakt daardoor uitgedroogd en uitgeput en de huidweefsel kan dan ontstoken raken. Het is natuurlijk ook waar dat de beauty industrie wil dat wij zoveel mogelijk kopen! Dat is eigenlijk helemaal niet nodig, je huid kan zich goed herstellen. Een goede moisturizer is voldoende (juist bij een vette huid). Omdat ik make-up draag moet ik wel een reinigingsmiddel gebruiken, maar alles zo natuurlijk mogelijk! Mijn huid is nu weer oke, maar ik ben heel bewust bezig wat makeup betreft. Blushes en poeders heb ik niet zoveel rpoblemen mee. Het is echt dat vloeibare wat op je gezicht zit en ook diep in je huid wordt geabsorbeerd.


  Ik denk dat ik het gewoon bij de banana powder en de blushes houd. Ik wil eigenlijk nog wel een occ stained gloss maar die staat op pre-order, jammer! Eerst even wat blushes uitzoeken dus .  Haha ik wist dat niet eens van de natte telefoon. Ja ik snap dat je dan veel voorzichtiger ben met make-up! Ik weet niet zo goed wat ik van de anti-shine powder moet vinden.. ik lees allemaal positieve reviews op makeupalley maar het is inderdaad bedoeld voor theatrale doeleinden. Ik hoop trouwens dat Ben Nye ooit een pressed versie gaat maken van de banana powder, want ik heb eigenlijk een hekel aan losse poeders. :haha:


----------



## Innatchka (Jul 18, 2013)

Lastig is dat, kleuren uitzoeken! Vooral als er heel veel keus is. Swatches kijken en reviews lezen, heb je wel beetje voorpret  Dat van de telefoon heb ik the hardway geleerd na fietsen in de regen. Rijst absorbeert al het vocht in de telefoon, zelfs van deleine en moeilijk te bereiken hoekjes. Dus zal t ook wel goed komen met je gezicht  Banana powder is altijd all over the place bij mij!  Heb t geprobeerd te persen maar het is niet gelukt, veel product verspild.  Dus laat ik t aan de pro's over  Over blushes besproken. Ik heb weer pink swoon ontdekt.  Een roze kleur dat ik wel kan hebben. Hij is mat en niet heel heftig.  Fleurt je gezicht echt op! Heel mooi met grijze tinten


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 18, 2013)

Ben Nye is toch ook een theatraal merk net als Kryolan. Dus dan kan de Banana powder toch ook slecht zijn voor je huid wanneer je het voor een langere periode draagt als de Anti-Shine powder slecht is op die manier?


----------



## Corally (Jul 18, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ben Nye is toch ook een theatraal merk net als Kryolan. Dus dan kan de Banana powder toch ook slecht zijn voor je huid wanneer je het voor een langere periode draagt als de Anti-Shine powder slecht is op die manier?


  Hm.. niet eens over nagedacht. En over beide poeders hoor ik niks slechts eigenlijk haha.   Ik heb trouwens al een keuze kunnen maken voor de la femme blushes: Peach Coral Redwood  Mocha Misty Plum  Met z'n vijven passen ze dan op één rij in m'n z palette. Nu nog even wachten op m'n zorgtoeslag en ik kan bestellen.   Edit: Oh kak, Misty Plum is niet op voorraad. Dan wordt het nog wat langer wachten.  Misschien dat de occ stained gloss dan ook te krijgen is.


----------



## Innatchka (Jul 18, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ben Nye is toch ook een theatraal merk net als Kryolan. Dus dan kan de Banana powder toch ook slecht zijn voor je huid wanneer je het voor een langere periode draagt als de Anti-Shine powder slecht is op die manier?


  Klopt..maar ze hebben daar ook een variatie van licht to zwaar. Je zal veel verschillende settings hebben waarop de  keuze in makeup wordt gebaseersd: toneel of geen toneel, voor de camera of niet. Maar ben verder geen toneel expert haha..ze gebruiken vast ook af en toe MAC   Dit is een losse poeder dat heel licht is,  ik ervaar daar verder geen problemen mee. Anti shine middelen zijn meer geconcentreerd. Er zitten wel een paar 'slechte' ingrediënten in had ik gelezen..dus wie weet krijg ik op lange termijn wel last van. Hoop het niet!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 18, 2013)

Innatchka said:


> Dit is een losse poeder dat heel licht is, ik ervaar daar verder geen problemen mee. Anti shine middelen zijn meer geconcentreerd. Er zitten wel een paar 'slechte' ingrediënten in had ik gelezen..dus wie weet krijg ik op lange termijn wel last van. Hoop het niet!


  	Ok dat klinkt wel logisch dat Anti-Shine poeders meer geconcentreerd zouden zijn. Ik heb zelf ook weleens over de Kryolan Anti-Shine powder nagedacht, maar die zal ik dan laten liggen. De Banana powder zal mij vast echt op een banaan kunnen laten lijken, omdat ik zo bleek ben
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Tot nu toe werkt Invisible Set powder van Mac prima als ik voor een echt matte look ga, dus laat ik daar dan ook maar bij blijven.


----------



## Innatchka (Jul 18, 2013)

Haha idd Waar blijven ze met de perzik poeder  Ik heb trouwens wel een lichte (bijna witte) poeder van Ben Nye gezien op de site! Weet ff niet hoe deze heet,  maar heeft zelfde verpakking en er staat ook Luxury Powder onder! Ik zou gaan kijken op de website van Camera Ready cosmetics


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 18, 2013)

Innatchka said:


> Ik heb trouwens wel een lichte (bijna witte) poeder van Ben Nye gezien op de site! Weet ff niet hoe deze heet, maar heeft zelfde verpakking en er staat ook Luxury Powder onder! Ik zou gaan kijken op de website van Camera Ready cosmetics


  	Ze zullen vast wel een witte versie hebben, maar die zal denk ik erg veel op die van Mac lijken. Die site heeft wel veel leuke merken, ik zal hem onthouden


----------



## MissHolland (Jul 18, 2013)

Dankzij jullie heb ik net Ben Nye Cameo gekocht. Eigenlijk heb ik een koop verbod omdat ik weer wat kleding erbij wou kopen. Maar het is echt echt goedkoop. 18 euro (met de verzendkosten erbij) voor een mega pot vol. Ben heel benieuwd want ik heb een droge huid die snel vet word. Heb DE poeder nog niet gevonden. Hoop dat deze beter dan de MAC poeders werkt.


----------



## Corally (Jul 20, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Dankzij jullie heb ik net Ben Nye Cameo gekocht. Eigenlijk heb ik een koop verbod omdat ik weer wat kleding erbij wou kopen. Maar het is echt echt goedkoop. 18 euro (met de verzendkosten erbij) voor een mega pot vol. Ben heel benieuwd want ik heb een droge huid die snel vet word. Heb DE poeder nog niet gevonden. Hoop dat deze beter dan de MAC poeders werkt.


 Haha. :haha: Ik heb dé poeder ook nog niet gevonden, blot powder werkt tot nu toe het beste maar er moet wel wat beters zijn. Ik moet nog wachten tot de Misty Plum blush in stock is en dat gaat nog zo'n 2 weken duren. En nu wil ik ook nog de Ben Nye Contour no. 1 haha.


----------



## MissHolland (Jul 20, 2013)

Ik heb niet verder gekeken dan de luxery powder omdat ik eigenlijk een koop verbod heb haha. Jammer dat de blush niet op voorraad is en je nu 2 weken moet wachten.  Arrg ik heb vanmiddag zo'n domme fout gemaakt. Ik had broeken besteld bij Zalando. Heb ik van maat 29 de kaartjes geknipt ipv 28. Dus nu ben ik verplicht de broek te kopen.. Hij past wel gelukkig maar maat 28 zat mooier. Volgende keer dus beter op letten.


----------



## Corally (Jul 20, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Ik heb niet verder gekeken dan de luxery powder omdat ik eigenlijk een koop verbod heb haha. Jammer dat de blush niet op voorraad is en je nu 2 weken moet wachten.  Arrg ik heb vanmiddag zo'n domme fout gemaakt. Ik had broeken besteld bij Zalando. Heb ik van maat 29 de kaartjes geknipt ipv 28. Dus nu ben ik verplicht de broek te kopen.. Hij past wel gelukkig maar maat 28 zat mooier. Volgende keer dus beter op letten.


 Ja snap ik ook wel. Ik heb pas weer kleding gekocht.. daarvoor was januari de laatste keer dat ik iets van kleding kocht. MAC zuigt al het geld uit m'n portemonnee haha dus ik ben blij dat er nu bijna geen leuke collecties zijn.  Ooh wat stom. Ik koop bijna nooit kleding/schoenen online, vind het teveel gedoe.


----------



## Innatchka (Jul 20, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Dankzij jullie heb ik net Ben Nye Cameo gekocht. Eigenlijk heb ik een koop verbod omdat ik weer wat kleding erbij wou kopen. Maar het is echt echt goedkoop. 18 euro (met de verzendkosten erbij) voor een mega pot vol. Ben heel benieuwd want ik heb een droge huid die snel vet word. Heb DE poeder nog niet gevonden. Hoop dat deze beter dan de MAC poeders werkt.


  	Ben benieuwd! Hopelijk bevalt deze poeder en wordt het je HG product Ik koop ook geen kleding meer online. Het begon met Forever21, waar nooits iets paste of mooi uitzag in het echt. Ik heb ook twee keer een pakketje bij ASOS moeten retouneren, dat koste mij in totaal 25 euro aan verzendkosten! Zalando heb ik nooit uitgeprobeerd, kan daar nooit wat vinden


----------



## Innatchka (Jul 20, 2013)

Kopen jullie vaak iets bij andere Specktra leden? Ik ben de Clearance Bin flink in de gaten aan het houden. Heb ook paar PM's verstuurd, maar voel mij nog niet helemaal comfortabel bij. Nu heb ik een geval waar ik advies over nodig heb. Heb net een PM binnen van een (UK) Specktra lid. Zij bood 2 BNIB MAC lipsticks aan voor ong 16 euro, (erzendkosten waren 5 euro). Zij had verder niet zoveel in haar sale lijst, ook geen foto's. Toen ik haar om foto's vroeg, hoorde ik dagenlang niets. Toen ik een reminder stuurde kreeg ik het volgende antwoord: ik ben een druk advocaat en heb geen tijd om foto's te maken en up te loaden. Maar ik ben al 5 jaar actief en veel mensen hebben van mij hier op Specktra gekocht. Ik geef  je100% garantie, als je niet comfortabel mee bent, dan begrijp ik dat en gaan de items naar andere koper.

  	Ik vind het zo'n bizar verhaal! Iedereen heeft een telefoon tegenwoordig en kan een foto maken en versturen. Dat mailtje wat ze typte koste haar meer tijd dan een foto maken. Wat vinden jullie ervan? Ik denk niet dat ik het doe, want ik wil zien wat ik koop (en heb daar ook recht op).


----------



## Corally (Jul 20, 2013)

Innatchka said:


> Kopen jullie vaak iets bij andere Specktra leden? Ik ben de Clearance Bin flink in de gaten aan het houden. Heb ook paar PM's verstuurd, maar voel mij nog niet helemaal comfortabel bij. Nu heb ik een geval waar ik advies over nodig heb. Heb net een PM binnen van een (UK) Specktra lid. Zij bood 2 BNIB MAC lipsticks aan voor ong 16 euro, (erzendkosten waren 5 euro). Zij had verder niet zoveel in haar sale lijst, ook geen foto's. Toen ik haar om foto's vroeg, hoorde ik dagenlang niets. Toen ik een reminder stuurde kreeg ik het volgende antwoord: ik ben een druk advocaat en heb geen tijd om foto's te maken en up te loaden. Maar ik ben al 5 jaar actief en veel mensen hebben van mij hier op Specktra gekocht. Ik geef  je100% garantie, als je niet comfortabel mee bent, dan begrijp ik dat en gaan de items naar andere koper.  Ik vind het zo'n bizar verhaal! Iedereen heeft een telefoon tegenwoordig en kan een foto maken en versturen. Dat mailtje wat ze typte koste haar meer tijd dan een foto maken. Wat vinden jullie ervan? Ik denk niet dat ik het doe, want ik wil zien wat ik koop (en heb daar ook recht op).


  Ik koop bijna nooit uit de clearance bin, alleen als het mensen zijn die heel actief zijn op het forum. Vaak vertrouw ik het niet. Het verhaal klinkt inderdaad een beetje fishy. Je kan op haar profiel kijken bij trader feedback of ze goede feedback heeft gekregen van kopers/verkopers, als ze dat niet heeft zou ik het niet doen.


----------



## MACerette (Jul 20, 2013)

Meestal is het zo dat als je het niet vertrouwt dat ook met een reden zo is. Klinkt dubieus vind ik zelf...


----------



## Innatchka (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanx for the tip! Heb nog niet eerder van de feedback optie gehoord, heb het meteen gechecked. Ze heeft meer dan 90 positieve feedback! Dus ja zal wel legitiem zijn. Toch ga ik het uit principe niet doen


----------



## MissHolland (Jul 20, 2013)

Koop altijd heel veel online maar kleding eigenlijk niet. Ik heb een spijkerbroek bij Zalando gekocht. Hier heb je niet zoveel keuze in de winkels.  Ik zou die verkoper niet vertrouwen. Dat het te veel tijd kost om een foto te maken met een camera die je dan op de computer moet zetten snap ik een beetje. Maar idd iedereen kan met de telefoon fotos maken, zo gebeurt. En ze zal geen 7 dagen lang door werken. Als je iets verkoopt moet je er ook tijd voor nemen.


----------



## MissHolland (Jul 20, 2013)

Oh trouwens.. net mail gehad dat de Ben Nye poeder op de post is. Ben benieuwd hoe lang het duurt oor het hier is


----------



## Corally (Jul 20, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Oh trouwens.. net mail gehad dat de Ben Nye poeder op de post is. Ben benieuwd hoe lang het duurt oor het hier is


 Oeh snel.  Ik kreeg ook heel snel een reactie op mijn mailtje over die blush, binnen een halfuur ofzo.


----------



## Corally (Jul 20, 2013)

Innatchka said:


> Thanx for the tip! Heb nog niet eerder van de feedback optie gehoord, heb het meteen gechecked. Ze heeft meer dan 90 positieve feedback! Dus ja zal wel legitiem zijn. Toch ga ik het uit principe niet doen


 Dan is ze wel te vertrouwen idd maar ik snap je wel.


----------



## Innatchka (Jul 20, 2013)

Ja dat vind ik ook! Het is trouwens geen recente feedback, ze heeft het afgelopen jaar maar een paar ontvangen. Als ik eeb goede verkoper was zou ik moeite doen om dat te blijven, en maar niet van uitgaan dat iedereen mij maar vertrouwt op basis van het verleden.

  	Ben trouwens op een thread gestuit in de Clearance Bin met een negatief verhaal. Iemand kocht iets van iemand, maar nooit wat ontvangen en de verkoper reageert niet meer op mail. Er stond ook bij dat de koper de verkoper dacht te vertrouwen omdat het een actieve member was die lang lid was. Het hangt denk ik allemaal van de situatie af.


----------



## Innatchka (Jul 20, 2013)

Corally said:


> Oeh snel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Ah that sucks als iets uitverkocht is, maar het is inderdaad een goede site! Had mijn pakketje heel snel binnen


----------



## Corally (Jul 20, 2013)

Innatchka said:


> Ja dat vind ik ook! Het is trouwens geen recente feedback, ze heeft het afgelopen jaar maar een paar ontvangen. Als ik eeb goede verkoper was zou ik moeite doen om dat te blijven, en maar niet van uitgaan dat iedereen mij maar vertrouwt op basis van het verleden.  Ben trouwens op een thread gestuit in de Clearance Bin met een negatief verhaal. Iemand kocht iets van iemand, maar nooit wat ontvangen en de verkoper reageert niet meer op mail. Er stond ook bij dat de koper de verkoper dacht te vertrouwen omdat het een actieve member was die lang lid was. Het hangt denk ik allemaal van de situatie af.


  Ja, je weet het nooit 100% zeker.   





Innatchka said:


> Ah that sucks als iets uitverkocht is, maar het is inderdaad een goede site! Had mijn pakketje heel snel binnen


  Klinkt goed! Weet jij trouwens of ze de echte waarde van het pakketje op het pakketje zetten of doen ze een lager bedrag erop? Ik wil namelijk ook die Ben Nye contour powder maar dan zit ik over de €22 grens dus ik moet anders een paar blushes laten zitten.


----------



## Innatchka (Jul 20, 2013)

Hmm dat weet ik niet meer helaas! Volgens mij niet


----------



## Corally (Jul 20, 2013)

Innatchka said:


> Hmm dat weet ik niet meer helaas! Volgens mij niet


  Jammer! Naja ik heb ook genoeg blushes eigenlijk dus ik ga morgen wel twee uitkiezen. Kan ik toch snel bestellen hehe. :haha:


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 21, 2013)

Innatchka said:


> Ja dat vind ik ook! Het is trouwens geen recente feedback, ze heeft het afgelopen jaar maar een paar ontvangen. Als ik eeb goede verkoper was zou ik moeite doen om dat te blijven, en maar niet van uitgaan dat iedereen mij maar vertrouwt op basis van het verleden.
> 
> Ben trouwens op een thread gestuit in de Clearance Bin met een negatief verhaal. Iemand kocht iets van iemand, maar nooit wat ontvangen en de verkoper reageert niet meer op mail. Er stond ook bij dat de koper de verkoper dacht te vertrouwen omdat het een actieve member was die lang lid was. Het hangt denk ik allemaal van de situatie af.


  	Ik was laatst ook een keer bang dat iemand mij wilde swapliften en vroeg om advies in één van de Mac topics. Het meisje was nog niet heel lang lid, maar ik vond haar wel altijd aardig in de topics en ze vond vaak dezelfde lipsticks leuk als mij. Achteraf bleek dat ze gewoon echt geen tijd had om eerder te reageren en ze vond het niet leuk dat ik erover begonnen was in één van de topics. Ik heb uitgelegd waarom en dat ik er op had gelet haar naam niet te noemen etc. en uiteindelijk was ze erg begripvol en waren we weer ok en zijn we doorgegaan met de ruil. Ik had al gezegd dat ik een sample van een pigment mee zou sturen, omdat ik me schuldig voelde tegenover haar. Toen ik mijn pakje kreeg zat er zelfs een extra lipstick in als verassing! Ze gebruikte die lipstick niet genoeg en dacht dat ik hem wel mooi zou vinden, dus ze bleek uiteindelijk heel erg aardig te zijn. De mensen die hier verkopen in de Clearance Bin hebben als baan niet het verkopen van spullen en het is iets wat ze er gewoon bij doen en daarom kan het soms lang duren voor je een reactie hebt. Sommige kunnen in het verleden heel actief zijn geweest en zijn nu misschien minder met make-up bezig en dat kan ook een reden zijn dat het langer duurt.
  	Ik hoop dat dit je een beetje verder helpt. Je kan trouwens altijd om een invoice vragen via paypal, op die manier valt de sale onder de kopersbescherming van paypal en loop je geen risico. Dat heeft mij op ebay weleens gered.


----------



## Corally (Jul 21, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ik was laatst ook een keer bang dat iemand mij wilde swapliften en vroeg om advies in één van de Mac topics. Het meisje was nog niet heel lang lid, maar ik vond haar wel altijd aardig in de topics en ze vond vaak dezelfde lipsticks leuk als mij. Achteraf bleek dat ze gewoon echt geen tijd had om eerder te reageren en ze vond het niet leuk dat ik erover begonnen was in één van de topics. Ik heb uitgelegd waarom en dat ik er op had gelet haar naam niet te noemen etc. en uiteindelijk was ze erg begripvol en waren we weer ok en zijn we doorgegaan met de ruil. Ik had al gezegd dat ik een sample van een pigment mee zou sturen, omdat ik me schuldig voelde tegenover haar. Toen ik mijn pakje kreeg zat er zelfs een extra lipstick in als verassing! Ze gebruikte die lipstick niet genoeg en dacht dat ik hem wel mooi zou vinden, dus ze bleek uiteindelijk heel erg aardig te zijn. De mensen die hier verkopen in de Clearance Bin hebben als baan niet het verkopen van spullen en het is iets wat ze er gewoon bij doen en daarom kan het soms lang duren voor je een reactie hebt. Sommige kunnen in het verleden heel actief zijn geweest en zijn nu misschien minder met make-up bezig en dat kan ook een reden zijn dat het langer duurt. Ik hoop dat dit je een beetje verder helpt. Je kan trouwens altijd om een invoice vragen via paypal, op die manier valt de sale onder de kopersbescherming van paypal en loop je geen risico. Dat heeft mij op ebay weleens gered.


 Ja je weet het natuurlijk nooit. Ik let voornamelijk op goede feedback/of ik die persoon al vaak gezien heb op het forum, de ''vertrouwde'' mensen zeg maar. Sowieso ben ik bijna nooit in de clearance bin te vinden, veels te gevaarlijk. :haha:  Maar ik heb gehoord dat de kopersbescherming van paypal alleen werkt met ebay. Ik heb meerdere keren gelezen op internet dat mensen hun geld niet terugkregen als het niet via ebay ging.  Ik ben trouwens echt verbaasd dat Rozz op 2 staat. Glam had gister opeens zoveel stemmen erbij dat ik dacht dat Glam Rozz uit de top 3 zou schoppen. Ik heb het gevoel van dat ik nu 2 van Rozz moet kopen omdat ik er zoveel moeite voor heb gedaan hahaha.


----------



## Corally (Jul 21, 2013)

Ik heb net een 10% coupon code gevonden dus ik dacht yay ik kan nu 3 blushes nemen ipv 2..  gaat met die ene blush de verzendkosten omhoog van nog geen 7 euro naar 19 euro. Flauw hoor.   Uiteindelijk is het geworden: BN banana powder 3 oz.  2 LF blushes (peach en coral) BN contour nr 1  Kan niet wachten! :flower:


----------



## MissHolland (Jul 21, 2013)

Oh flauw zeg!! Ik denk trouwens dat ik door jou nu ook het z palette wil. Ik had hem al vaker gezien maar toen had ik nog geen losse pannen. Nu wel. Wou eerst die van MAC maar deze is eigenlijk veel makkelijker omdat je er alles in kunt doen en er ook net iets meer in past. En die van MAC nooit online op voorraad is. Dus hij staat op mijn wishlist voor volgende maand. Ben benieuwd naar de LF blushers die je erbij hebt bestelt.   Heeft een van jullie ook ervaring met de face and body foundation van MAC? Ik wil de witte om foundation te mengen. Die witte is alleen bij de pro store te koop toch?


----------



## Corally (Jul 21, 2013)

Ik hou echt van m'n z-palette, ik gebruik hem nu voor Inglot oogschaduws die ik om de zoveel tijd afwissel zodat ik veel oogschaduws met regelmaat gebruik. Er passen 15 Inglot oogschaduws in maar ik wil er wat een completer palette van maken met dus minder oogschaduws en dan doe ik er wenkbrauwpoeder, contour en blush(es) in zodat ik als ik haast heb (en dat heb ik vaak) niet van alles hoef te pakken en het is handig voor als ik ergens heen ga. Misschien dat ik nog een kleine highlighter ga depotten zodat het helemaal compleet is.  Is de witte niet online te koop op de mac website? Die heeft sinds een tijdje ook pro producten.  Argh Glam heeft Rozz in de laatste uren uit de top 3 geschopt! Glam heeft echt in 2 dagen ofzo meer stemmen gekregen dan Rozz in 2 weken. Ik heb twee weken obsessief gestemd voor Rozz en hij stond telkens heel hoog dus ik ben echt teleurgesteld en pissed!


----------



## Innatchka (Jul 21, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ik was laatst ook een keer bang dat iemand mij wilde swapliften en vroeg om advies in één van de Mac topics. Het meisje was nog niet heel lang lid, maar ik vond haar wel altijd aardig in de topics en ze vond vaak dezelfde lipsticks leuk als mij. Achteraf bleek dat ze gewoon echt geen tijd had om eerder te reageren en ze vond het niet leuk dat ik erover begonnen was in één van de topics. Ik heb uitgelegd waarom en dat ik er op had gelet haar naam niet te noemen etc. en uiteindelijk was ze erg begripvol en waren we weer ok en zijn we doorgegaan met de ruil. Ik had al gezegd dat ik een sample van een pigment mee zou sturen, omdat ik me schuldig voelde tegenover haar. Toen ik mijn pakje kreeg zat er zelfs een extra lipstick in als verassing! Ze gebruikte die lipstick niet genoeg en dacht dat ik hem wel mooi zou vinden, dus ze bleek uiteindelijk heel erg aardig te zijn. De mensen die hier verkopen in de Clearance Bin hebben als baan niet het verkopen van spullen en het is iets wat ze er gewoon bij doen en daarom kan het soms lang duren voor je een reactie hebt. Sommige kunnen in het verleden heel actief zijn geweest en zijn nu misschien minder met make-up bezig en dat kan ook een reden zijn dat het langer duurt. Ik hoop dat dit je een beetje verder helpt. Je kan trouwens altijd om een invoice vragen via paypal, op die manier valt de sale onder de kopersbescherming van paypal en loop je geen risico. Dat heeft mij op ebay weleens gered.


  Dank je voor het delen van je verhaal! Je hebt het goed opgelost Stelt mij iets gerust. Ik ben zelf ook nog niet langs lid natuurlijk.    Ik heb nog een by Candlelight op het oog voor ong 20 euro. Ook deze verkoper vroeg ik ook om aanvullende foto (van de zijkant) maar ook nog geen reactie..het gaat nog niet helemaal soepel haha   Ik heb gewoon altijd in mijn achterhoofd: als iets te mooi is om waar te zijn, dan is het waarschijnlijk ook Ik heb een keer twee Benefit box blushes op ebay besteld voor 16 euro. Dat bleken neppe te zijn! En helaas heeft Paypal mij helemaal niets terug betaald ik weet niet hoe het werkt als je iets niet ontvangt?  Maar als je het niet aangetekend hebt laten versturen is her op eigen risico volgens mij.


----------



## Innatchka (Jul 21, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Oh flauw zeg!! Ik denk trouwens dat ik door jou nu ook het z palette wil. Ik had hem al vaker gezien maar toen had ik nog geen losse pannen. Nu wel. Wou eerst die van MAC maar deze is eigenlijk veel makkelijker omdat je er alles in kunt doen en er ook net iets meer in past. En die van MAC nooit online op voorraad is. Dus hij staat op mijn wishlist voor volgende maand. Ben benieuwd naar de LF blushers die je erbij hebt bestelt.   Heeft een van jullie ook ervaring met de face and body foundation van MAC? Ik wil de witte om foundation te mengen. Die witte is alleen bij de pro store te koop toch?


  Z pallette is geweldig!  Ik heb al mijn depotted eyeshadows inzitten! De verpakking is goed stevig en je kan de inhoud zien. Ik heb een grote roze van Allcosmeticswholesale. Daar heb je een keuze uit zebra en zwart volgens mij, voor een goed prijsje maybe haal ik binnenkort nog een voor travel. Ik heb mijn grote ook overal mee naartoe genomen, alles bleef op zijn plek en nieta is kapot gegaan!


----------



## Corally (Jul 21, 2013)

Ik heb vanmiddag trouwens een make up store oogschaduw gedepot.. In m'n vinger gesneden, vingers verbrand, plastic in de fik, oogschaduw een beetje kapot.. Ben er zolang mee bezig geweest, die pan ging er maar niet uit.. wat een gedoe zeg. :')


----------



## Innatchka (Jul 21, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ja je weet het natuurlijk nooit. Ik let voornamelijk op goede feedback/of ik die persoon al vaak gezien heb op het forum, de ''vertrouwde'' mensen zeg maar. Sowieso ben ik bijna nooit in de clearance bin te vinden, veels te gevaarlijk. :haha:  Maar ik heb gehoord dat de kopersbescherming van paypal alleen werkt met ebay. Ik heb meerdere keren gelezen op internet dat mensen hun geld niet terugkregen als het niet via ebay ging.  Ik ben trouwens echt verbaasd dat Rozz op 2 staat. Glam had gister opeens zoveel stemmen erbij dat ik dacht dat Glam Rozz uit de top 3 zou schoppen. Ik heb het gevoel van dat ik nu 2 van Rozz moet kopen omdat ik er zoveel moeite voor heb gedaan hahaha.


  Aaah wat flauw! Mysterieuze krachten werken je tegen maybe moest dat gewoon zo zijn


----------



## MissHolland (Jul 21, 2013)

Balen Corally, is het wel allemaal gelukt?  Innatchka, ik ging op ACW kijken. De verzendkosten worden daar steeds hoger! Echt jammer. Met mijn eerste bestellingen 4/5 dollar en nu is het 9 dollar. Kun je net zo goed bij Boozy bestellen. Die heeft ook verschillende printjes. Ik wil de luipaard palette


----------



## Corally (Jul 21, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Balen Corally, is het wel allemaal gelukt?  Innatchka, ik ging op ACW kijken. De verzendkosten worden daar steeds hoger! Echt jammer. Met mijn eerste bestellingen 4/5 dollar en nu is het 9 dollar. Kun je net zo goed bij Boozy bestellen. Die heeft ook verschillende printjes. Ik wil de luipaard palette


  Ja uiteindelijk wel gelukkig, ik stond op het punt om op te geven haha. Hij zit nu in m'n z-palette.   Verzendkosten worden telkens duurder ja, echt jammer. Ik was een tijd helemaal gek op NPB en daar was verzenden 10 dollar, later ging het per product en kwam je al snel op 20 dollar verzendkosten. hboy:


----------



## Gatton (Jul 22, 2013)

Buh, ik vind dit weer helemaal niks... Ik verbrand heel snel, het is me te warm, en ik zit de hele tijd binnen. En ik doe helemaal niks met make-up, zo saai. Ik zit me de hele tijd te verlekkeren op mooie ooglooks, maar ik vind het veel te warm om op mijn kamertje bezig te gaan, en alles zweet er toch weer af.


----------



## Corally (Jul 22, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Buh, ik vind dit weer helemaal niks... Ik verbrand heel snel, het is me te warm, en ik zit de hele tijd binnen. En ik doe helemaal niks met make-up, zo saai. Ik zit me de hele tijd te verlekkeren op mooie ooglooks, maar ik vind het veel te warm om op mijn kamertje bezig te gaan, en alles zweet er toch weer af.


 Echt hoor, summer be gone!


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 22, 2013)

Corally said:


> Echt hoor, summer be gone!


  	Helemaal mee eens!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 22, 2013)

Het mag inderdaad wel iets minder met die hitte. Ik zou het wel lekker vinden als we zo'n verfrissende regenbui kregen.


----------



## Corally (Jul 22, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Het mag inderdaad wel iets minder met die hitte. *Ik zou het wel lekker vinden als we zo'n verfrissende regenbui kregen.*


 Heerlijk! :bigheart:


----------



## Corally (Jul 22, 2013)

Ik moet morgen trouwens weer naar de kaakchirurg voor m'n andere verstandskies. Ik wil niet. :meh:


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 22, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ik moet morgen trouwens weer naar de kaakchirurg voor m'n andere verstandskies. Ik wil niet.


  	Balen zeg Wel een dubbel excuus voor ijs (warmte en verdoving denk ik?).


----------



## Corally (Jul 22, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Ik moet morgen trouwens weer naar de kaakchirurg voor m'n andere verstandskies. Ik wil niet. :meh:
> ...


  Alleen ijsblokjes op m'n wang  want je mag de eerste paar dagen niks te heet of te koud eten/drinken. Ik ga zo meteen wel een ijsje eten hehe.


----------



## Innatchka (Jul 22, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Balen Corally, is het wel allemaal gelukt?  Innatchka, ik ging op ACW kijken. De verzendkosten worden daar steeds hoger! Echt jammer. Met mijn eerste bestellingen 4/5 dollar en nu is het 9 dollar. Kun je net zo goed bij Boozy bestellen. Die heeft ook verschillende printjes. Ik wil de luipaard palette


  Ik zal fftjes kijken!! Heb vaker wat bijna besteld bij boozy. .gaat steeds niet door haha. Ik vind t een fijn ideee dat ik iets snel.zonder gedoe binnen heb. Alleen de prijzen zijn mij iets te hoog, etende dat het allemaal veeel goedkoper is in buitenland.


----------



## MissHolland (Jul 22, 2013)

Pfff ik vind die hitte ook maar niets! Kan er ook niet zo goed tegen.. dus overdag ben ik lekker aan het bank hangen. Ons paarden vinden dit weer ook maar niets. Ze hebben het echt te warm en de hele dag last van die stomme rot horzels. Als ik even bij de paarden kijk word ik ook gestoken. Dus spray ze telkens in. Geef mij maar trui weer. En idd wat regen is ook niet verkeert! Het is zo droog buiten..


----------



## Innatchka (Jul 22, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ik heb vanmiddag trouwens een make up store oogschaduw gedepot.. In m'n vinger gesneden, vingers verbrand, plastic in de fik, oogschaduw een beetje kapot.. Ben er zolang mee bezig geweest, die pan ging er maar niet uit.. wat een gedoe zeg. :')


  Ooh wat verschrikkelijk!  Ze hebben ook depotted versies bij Backstage. Ik had eentje in pan..maar die was heel snel kapot! Heb de refill gekocht..het heet dazzle brown of zoiets..een supermooie taupe kleur!! Make up store heeft mij echt verrast Ik vind hun nagellak GEWELDIG!  Wat een fijne formule, kwastje precies goed.  Een laag is al heel dekkend. Was begonnen met een rode kleur, heb nu 3 bijgekocht


----------



## MissHolland (Jul 22, 2013)

Dubbel


----------



## MissHolland (Jul 22, 2013)

Corally said:


> Alleen ijsblokjes op m'n wang  want je mag de eerste paar dagen niks te heet of te koud eten/drinken. Ik ga zo meteen wel een ijsje eten hehe.


  	Sterkte voor morgen!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 22, 2013)

Corally said:


> Alleen ijsblokjes op m'n wang  want je mag de eerste paar dagen niks te heet of te koud eten/drinken. Ik ga zo meteen wel een ijsje eten hehe.


  	Dat is stom Ik heb een keer tanden moeten laten trekken en toen zeiden ze dat het juist goed wat een ijsje te eten, vandaar dat ik dat dacht. Geniet van je ijsje zo meteen


----------



## Innatchka (Jul 22, 2013)

Ik heb de afgelopen paar dagen gezwommen en op het strand gelegen. Was mij net iets te veel haha..want ben nu ziekjes.   In mijn attempt om weer cute at the beach uit te zien (want t was Bloemendaal en geloof me het kan blijkbaar echt wel!), heb ik wat beach makeup looks geprobeerd. Ik ging voor naturel ooschaduw, waterproof mascara, summerglow op de wangen,  beetje concealer that's it. Nou het smolt gewoon echt van mijn gezicht..niets was over! Vandaag weer zelfde verhaal..ik geef het op. Mijn vriend vond t 'lekker fris' uitzien haha...heb ik tenminste een fan  Btw mijn very non makeup fan vriendin had Girl About Town op! Stond geweldig en ik ben trots ze belde mij enthousiast op dat ze een MAC lipstick had gekocht. Toen ik vroeg welke kleur,  zei ze 'roze' (aaaw isnt that cute). Toen ze m liet zien..raadde ik het meteen


----------



## Corally (Jul 22, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Dat is stom Ik heb een keer tanden moeten laten trekken en toen zeiden ze dat het juist goed wat een ijsje te eten, vandaar dat ik dat dacht. Geniet van je ijsje zo meteen


 Haha ja echt jammer.   





MissHolland said:


> Sterkte voor morgen!


  Dankje! 


Innatchka said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Ik heb vanmiddag trouwens een make up store oogschaduw gedepot.. In m'n vinger gesneden, vingers verbrand, plastic in de fik, oogschaduw een beetje kapot.. Ben er zolang mee bezig geweest, die pan ging er maar niet uit.. wat een gedoe zeg. :')
> ...


 Jaa echt vreselijk haha. Het is een oogschaduw van make up store hè, niet make up studio.  TAUPE?! :eyelove: Misschien moet ik toch maar een keertje een bezoekje brengen aan backstage hehe.  





Innatchka said:


> Ik heb de afgelopen paar dagen gezwommen en op het strand gelegen. Was mij net iets te veel haha..want ben nu ziekjes.   In mijn attempt om weer cute at the beach uit te zien (want t was Bloemendaal en geloof me het kan blijkbaar echt wel!), heb ik wat beach makeup looks geprobeerd. Ik ging voor naturel ooschaduw, waterproof mascara, summerglow op de wangen,  beetje concealer that's it. Nou het smolt gewoon echt van mijn gezicht..niets was over! Vandaag weer zelfde verhaal..ik geef het op. Mijn vriend vond t 'lekker fris' uitzien haha...heb ik tenminste een fan  Btw mijn very non makeup fan vriendin had Girl About Town op! Stond geweldig en ik ben trots ze belde mij enthousiast op dat ze een MAC lipstick had gekocht. Toen ik vroeg welke kleur,  zei ze 'roze' (aaaw isnt that cute). Toen ze m liet zien..raadde ik het meteen


  Make-up aan het strand werkt gewoon niet.  GAT is echt zo'n kleurtje dat ik bij andere heel mooi vind staan maar bij mij staat het verschrikkelijk xD Aaw roze.. haha. :haha: Misschien dat ze nog meer into mac raakt!


----------



## Innatchka (Jul 22, 2013)

Oh oeps haha..make up studio ja! Zou ik zeker doen, heb je wel verdiend na morgen ik post morgen wat swatches! En ik wil je nagellak addiction niet weer aanmoedigen, maar vindt hun nagellak echt super!  Ik vind GAT ook niets, maar bij anderen wel. Echt zo'n type lipstick is het idd. Heel veel sterkte morgen! Voorlopig heb je ff geen zin in geen enkele lipstick met een gezwollen wang denk ik


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 22, 2013)

Pinkdollface, was zonet in het Hourglass topic aan het rondneuzen en zag dat je een tijdje geleden van plan was een paar Ambient Lighting Powders te bestellen. Heb je ze al en hoe zijn ze in gebruik? Ik ga namelijk in september naar Londen en zag dat ze daar Hourglass verkopen, en was voornamelijk geïnteresseerd in die producten. En aangezien we practisch dezelfde huidstint hebben (heb ook neutrale ondertonen, iets meer leunend naar het gelige) dacht ik aan wie beter vragen dan aan jou


----------



## Gatton (Jul 22, 2013)

GAT stond mij ook totaal niet, terwijl ik het gevoel heb dat ik veel verschillende felle kleuren wel kan hebben.  En morgen hebben wij een voetbaltoernooi, ik vind het echt onverantwoord als ze het door laten gaan. u_u

	Weet iemand waar je de Sugarpill palettes/monos voor een leuk prijsje kan krijgen? Bij Enchantra zijn de palettes steeds uitverkocht. :/


----------



## Corally (Jul 22, 2013)

Innatchka said:


> Oh oeps haha..make up studio ja! Zou ik zeker doen, heb je wel verdiend na morgen ik post morgen wat swatches! En ik wil je nagellak addiction niet weer aanmoedigen, maar vindt hun nagellak echt super!  Ik vind GAT ook niets, maar bij anderen wel. Echt zo'n type lipstick is het idd. Heel veel sterkte morgen! Voorlopig heb je ff geen zin in geen enkele lipstick met een gezwollen wang denk ik


  Ik studeer in Leiden dus misschien ga ik wel naar de MUS store in Den Haag als school weer begonnen is. Ben al een keertje naar de MUS store in Amstelveen geweest maar had toen niks gekocht, ik was met mensen die niks met make-up hebben en dat werkt niet.. ze wilden zo snel mogelijk weg. :lol: Ik wil je swatches graag zien, ik kan nooit genoeg taupe oogschaduws hebben! Ik blijf weg van hun nagellak, ik weet nu al wat er gebeurd als ik er eentje probeer.. ik voorkom het liever. :haha: Nee idd, voorlopig geen lipstick! En bedankt! 


Gatton said:


> GAT stond mij ook totaal niet, terwijl ik het gevoel heb dat ik veel verschillende felle kleuren wel kan hebben.  En morgen hebben wij een voetbaltoernooi, ik vind het echt onverantwoord als ze het door laten gaan. u_u   Weet iemand waar je de Sugarpill palettes/monos voor een leuk prijsje kan krijgen? Bij Enchantra zijn de palettes steeds uitverkocht. :/


 Ah bah, stelletje martelaars als ze het door laten gaan!  Ik zou het niet weten.. ben niet zo into Sugarpill. Maar bij Enchantra is Sugarpill van de week in de aanbieding, al zal de helft vast al OOS zijn. Moet je even hun fb in de gaten houden.


----------



## MissHolland (Jul 23, 2013)

Gatton, ik had mooi thuis gebleven. Met dit weer ga je niet sporten tenzij je flauw wilt vallen.  Argg zie net dat de verzendkosten bij Hakuhodo omhoog zijn gegaan. Ik moet nog een maand  wachten voordat ik weer kan bestellen maar kijk wel eens op de website. Verzendkosten zijn van 9 dollar naar 14 dollar gegaan


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 23, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Argg zie net dat de verzendkosten bij Hakuhodo omhoog zijn gegaan. Ik moet nog een maand wachten voordat ik weer kan bestellen maar kijk wel eens op de website. Verzendkosten zijn van 9 dollar naar 14 dollar gegaan


  	De verzendkosten naar nederland waren altijd al $14, misschien heb je de vorige keer per ongeluk bij de verzendkosten binnen de US gekeken want die zijn inderdaad $9.


----------



## Innatchka (Jul 23, 2013)

Hmm ben nu aan het meelezen over Hourglass..nooit van gehoord!  Heb het gegoogeld en het ziet best interessant uit Alleen die prijzen..jeetje


----------



## Corally (Jul 23, 2013)

Ben net weer terug van de kaakchirurg. Het was een stuk minder erg dan een de vorige keer! De verdoving deed wel meer pijn haha maar ik was wel beter verdoofd, ik voelde dit keer bijna niks van het geboor en getrek etc. M'n wang is trouwens veel meer opgezwollen dan de vorige keer haha. Nu maar hopen dat m'n bovenste verstandskiezen niks raars gaan doen want dan kunnen die gewoon blijven.


----------



## Corally (Jul 23, 2013)

Innatchka said:


> Hmm ben nu aan het meelezen over Hourglass..nooit van gehoord!  Heb het gegoogeld en het ziet best interessant uit Alleen die prijzen..jeetje


 Ja die prijzen! :/ Maar ik wil wel zo'n Ambient Lighting Powder proberen eigenlijk, iedereen vind het geweldig haha.


----------



## Innatchka (Jul 23, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ben net weer terug van de kaakchirurg. Het was een stuk minder erg dan een de vorige keer! De verdoving deed wel meer pijn haha maar ik was wel beter verdoofd, ik voelde dit keer bijna niks van het geboor en getrek etc. M'n wang is trouwens veel meer opgezwollen dan de vorige keer haha. Nu maar hopen dat m'n bovenste verstandskiezen niks raars gaan doen want dan kunnen die gewoon blijven.


  Gelukkig ben je er mooi vanaf!  Nou vandaag nog maar ff overleven.  Ik doe met je mee Ben flink ziek geworden na mijn strandweekend! Ik ben iig heel blij gemaakt met wat pakketjes vandaagIk zal ze straks laten zien.


----------



## Innatchka (Jul 23, 2013)

Hierbij mijn Z palette. Ik kan al mijn single oogschaduw in kwijt (op mineralized na). Ik heb echt hekel aan rondslingerende singles,  ik heb dan ook voornamelijk pallets en quads in mijn collectie.  Van L naar R: 1ste rij; Lancome, Trax, Sunset B, Sushi Flower, SMH, Korres Plum. 2de rij: Lancome, Bough Grey,  4x Benefit LE palette, Makeup Studio Dazzling Brown. 3de rij: Swimming, Humid, SMH, Lancome, Coralista blush, Dazzling Taupe. 4de rij: Oude Makeup Studio Oogschaduw. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hierbij de swatches van de Makeup Studio refills: Dazzling Brown en Taupe. Een laag met vinger geswatched!


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 23, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ik heb iemand die een cp voor me wil doen, maar dat heb ik nog even uitgesteld, omdat ik mijn geld voor andere dingen nodig heb. Ik zat te denken om de poeders in Mood Light en Diffused Light aan te schaffen en de Immaculate foundation en misschien 1 of 2 van de liquid lipsticks. Ik denk dat Diffused Light een mooie zacht highlight kan zijn en Mood Light misschien een blush of mooi om een blush een zachte gloed te geven.
> Ik heb vandaag toevallig een mail gekregen van Sugarpill. Ze hebben op hun eigen site woensdag van 11AM PST tot middernacht een aanbieding lopen van spullen die over zijn van een of andere expo van vorige maand. Het gaat om de volgende dingen:
> Asteria pigment (LE)
> @#$%! oogschaduw (LE)
> ...


  	Diffused Light en Mood Light spraken me ook het meest aan, en Dim Light vind ik ook misschien nog wel wat. Maar aangezien ze toch vrij duur zijn gaat het toch kiezen worden vrees ik. En die liquid lipsticks had ik ook al gezien ja, Muse staat al op mn lijstje lol


----------



## MissHolland (Jul 23, 2013)

Corally, gelukkig was het minder erg dan de vorige keer. Hoop dat de zwelling snel af zakt.  Pinkdollface, je hebt gelijk. Ik had even naar mijn betalingen gekeken. De 2 bestellingen daar voor waren wel 9 dollar. Ze zijn toen omhoog gegaan. Is me de vorige keer niet eens op gevallen haha.  Innatchka, Dazzeling Brown en Taupe zijn echt supermooi!! En je kunt flink wat kwijt in de palette.


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 23, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ja die prijzen! :/ Maar ik wil wel zo'n Ambient Lighting Powder proberen eigenlijk, iedereen vind het geweldig haha.


  	Ja Hourglass producten zijn idd best duur, maar na zoveel positieve reviews gelezen te hebben ben ik toch wel erg nieuwsgierig geworden  Maar goed dat de komende MAC collecties (voor mij) niet zo interessant zijn, heb ik ook eens wat over om aan andere merken te besteden


----------



## Corally (Jul 23, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Ja die prijzen! :/ Maar ik wil wel zo'n Ambient Lighting Powder proberen eigenlijk, iedereen vind het geweldig haha.
> ...


 Inderdaad, ben blij dat ik weer een keertje geld heb voor andere dingen dan MAC. 


MissHolland said:


> Corally, gelukkig was het minder erg dan de vorige keer. Hoop dat de zwelling snel af zakt.


 Ja gelukkig!  





Innatchka said:


> [ Gelukkig ben je er mooi vanaf!  Nou vandaag nog maar ff overleven.  Ik doe met je mee Ben flink ziek geworden na mijn strandweekend! Ik ben iig heel blij gemaakt met wat pakketjes vandaagIk zal ze straks laten zien.


 Als ik wat drink gaat de helft ernaast omdat alles nog verdoofd is haha. Sterkte! Dit weer is al vreselijk maar als je ziek bent helemaal. Ik ben benieuwd naar je pakjes!  





Innatchka said:


> Hierbij mijn Z palette. Ik kan al mijn single oogschaduw in kwijt (op mineralized na). Ik heb echt hekel aan rondslingerende singles,  ik heb dan ook voornamelijk pallets en quads in mijn collectie.  Van L naar R: 1ste rij; Lancome, Trax, Sunset B, Sushi Flower, SMH, Korres Plum. 2de rij: Lancome, Bough Grey,  4x Benefit LE palette, Makeup Studio Dazzling Brown. 3de rij: Swimming, Humid, SMH, Lancome, Coralista blush, Dazzling Taupe. 4de rij: Oude Makeup Studio Oogschaduw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Wat een mooi palette! Taupe is mooi. :eyelove: En is Dazzling Brown wel taupe? want op mijn scherm is het echt een grafiet kleurtje.   Ik zal mijn palette ook wel delen als ik m'n cameraready bestelling binnen heb.  M'n bestelling is nog niet verzonden dus dat kan nog eventjes duren haha.


----------



## Gatton (Jul 23, 2013)

Heb het overleefd jongens! Uiteindelijk hebben ze besloten om ons gewoon aan het meer te laten chillen, ben ook net een kwartiertje thuis.  Nog heerlijk weer om 1 uur 's nachts, alleen jammer van de muggen!

	En PDF, super thanks! Nu zit ik te twijfelen om het supergrote palette te nemen, maar ik heb nog niks van Sugarpill geprobeerd... Wilde wel meteen met een palette beginnen omdat ik dan meerdere kleuren heb en eigenlijk korting krijg.  Wat zijn jullie ervaringen van het werken met Sugarpill?  Ik zie altijd supermooie looks voorbij komen met hun oogschaduws, vooral Poison Plum!

	Maar zou het wel slim zijn om te bestellen aangezien het gewoon boven de 21 euro is uiteraard?  Invoerbelasting..


----------



## Innatchka (Jul 24, 2013)

Zo ben nog steeds zwaar ziek! Heb mijn MAC pakketje niet eens uitgepakt haha...dan weet je dat er echt iets mis is  Gelukkig heb je als je ziek bent genoeg tijd om online te shoppen!  Ik ga vandaag een grote Sleek bestelling plaatsen. Was nooit echt into Sleek, heb alleen de Bad Girl palette en een concealer. Maar toen ik op hun website ging kijken en online swatches had gezien, wilde ik meteen van alles uitproberen!  Dit is mijn lijst. Mocht er iemand ervaring hebben met deze producten, dan hoor ik het graag! - Amped Lipstick - Cherry Lipstick - Powder Pink Poutpolish - Rose Gold Blush - Gold Dip It Liner - Stick Concealer (heb een ronde concealer van hun, geen fan van. Misschien is de stick vorm beter)  Dat was het voorlopig!  Maybe komt er wel nog wat bij, als iemand aanraders heeft


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 24, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Maar zou het wel slim zijn om te bestellen aangezien het gewoon boven de 21 euro is uiteraard?  Invoerbelasting..


  	Sugarpill oogschaduws zijn zachter dan die van Mac maar niet zo zacht als die van Inglot in mijn ervaring. De prijs is super en het zijn grote oogschaduws. Je moet wel van felle kleuren houden. Ik heb alle drie quads en mijn favoriet is Heart Breaker.
  	Ik heb voor pakjes van Sugarpill nog nooit douanekosten moeten betalen. Het kan zijn dat ze zelf het pakje al met een lagere waarde markeren, maar dat weet ik niet meer precies.

  	Ow en Innatchka beterschap! Ik voelde me gisteravond ook even niet goed. Koppijn en misselijk van de hitte bah. Gelukkig is het nu een stuk beter. We hadden gisteravond ook eindelijk de lang naar uitgekeken verfrissende regenbui.


----------



## Gatton (Jul 24, 2013)

Van Mac heb ik eerlijk gezegd nog nooit een oogschaduw geprobeerd, van Inglot heb ik wel 4 kleurtjes.  Ik heb trouwens een manier gevonden om heel makkelijk je Inglot te depotten, ging per ongeluk, hihi! Je hebt het dekseltje waar natuurlijk magneetjes aan zitten... ik hield die kleine magneetjes iets te dicht bij mijn pan en FLOEP, hij was er uit. :') Dus voor het geval je geen magneetjes in huis hebt.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 24, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Van Mac heb ik eerlijk gezegd nog nooit een oogschaduw geprobeerd, van Inglot heb ik wel 4 kleurtjes.  Ik heb trouwens een manier gevonden om heel makkelijk je Inglot te depotten, ging per ongeluk, hihi! Je hebt het dekseltje waar natuurlijk magneetjes aan zitten... ik hield die kleine magneetjes iets te dicht bij mijn pan en FLOEP, hij was er uit. :') Dus voor het geval je geen magneetjes in huis hebt.


  	Als je Inglot oogschaduws fijn vindt dan zul je die van Sugarpill ook vast wel fijn vinden. Ik heb vaak geprobeerd mijn Inglot oogschaduws uit het palet te krijgen met de magneetjes van de deksel, maar dat lukt me nooit


----------



## Gatton (Jul 24, 2013)

Haha, misschien zat mijn pan gewoon iets losser! Ik wil wel meer van Inglot, maar door alle kleuren kan ik niet goed kiezen, en ik vind ze gewoon erg duur... Ik heb zelf 2 setjes van 2, gekocht voor €7 per 2 bij een aanbieding, toen de pop-up store net open ging. Dat zijn wel weer fijne prijsjes!

	Zelf had ik van Sugarpill het Burning Heart palette op het oog, maar het is zoveel voordeliger om gewoon die pro palette te nemen...



	Ik zag op Instagram ook palettes van Bitch Slap cosmetics voorbij komen, met ook heerlijke pigmentatie. Er schijnt alleen drama rond het bedrijf te zijn, èn het zijn gewoon repackaged palettes die je wss ook van Ebay kunt halen. Toch heb ik dan altijd mijn twijfels bij de pigmentatie wanneer ik het van Ebay af haal. Just me?


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 24, 2013)

Innatchka said:


> Dat was het voorlopig! Maybe komt er wel nog wat bij, als iemand aanraders heeft


  	Beterschap Innatchka!


----------



## Gatton (Jul 24, 2013)

Van Sleek heb ik eigenlijk vooral palettes (stuk of 12 geloof ik), Rose Gold blush, Face Form in light en een lipstick. Heb ook wat samples van hun foundation, maar dat zijn alleen donkere kleuren voor contouren, dus kan niks zeggen eigenlijk.  De Face Form bronzer is iets te oranje jammer genoeg, ben toch weer terug gegaan naar mijn NYX blush in Taupe voor contouren van mijn wangen.  Enige waar ik echt veel ervaring mee heb zijn de palettes, die raad ik dus ook gewoon aan, maar je hebt Bad Girl al dus je weet hoe het werkt. ;p

	Ik wil sowieso die pro palette dus kopen, moet nog een iets er bij, want anders moet ik alsnog 18 dollar betalen voor verzendkosten. Alle oogschaduws zijn 12 dollar, dus ben ik 6 dollar goedkoper uit als ik gewoon nog een artikel neem. Zit alleen te twijfelen welke! Junebug vind ik erg mooi (sucker for duochrome eyeshadows), maar valt die niet te dupen?


----------



## Corally (Jul 24, 2013)

Innatchka said:


> Zo ben nog steeds zwaar ziek! Heb mijn MAC pakketje niet eens uitgepakt haha...dan weet je dat er echt iets mis is  Gelukkig heb je als je ziek bent genoeg tijd om online te shoppen!  Ik ga vandaag een grote Sleek bestelling plaatsen. Was nooit echt into Sleek, heb alleen de Bad Girl palette en een concealer. Maar toen ik op hun website ging kijken en online swatches had gezien, wilde ik meteen van alles uitproberen!  Dit is mijn lijst. Mocht er iemand ervaring hebben met deze producten, dan hoor ik het graag! - Amped Lipstick - Cherry Lipstick - Powder Pink Poutpolish - Rose Gold Blush - Gold Dip It Liner - Stick Concealer (heb een ronde concealer van hun, geen fan van. Misschien is de stick vorm beter)  Dat was het voorlopig!  Maybe komt er wel nog wat bij, als iemand aanraders heeft


  Ik ben gek op de blushes/blush palettes en pout polishes, ze zijn zooo fijn!  De oogschaduw palettes, eye dusts en pout paints zijn ook aanraders!   Enneh... het regent hier! :cheer:


----------



## Gatton (Jul 24, 2013)

Ik weet niet zo goed hoe laat 11 am PST is voor de Sugarpill sale. Normaal gesproken zit er 8 uur tussen PST en GMT + 1, dus zou het nu daar 8:30 am zijn, maar volgens een tijdwebsite is het daar 7:30 am. Komt het door Daylight Saving Time?


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 24, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Ik weet niet zo goed hoe laat 11 am PST is voor de Sugarpill sale. Normaal gesproken zit er 8 uur tussen PST en GMT + 1, dus zou het nu daar 8:30 am zijn, maar volgens een tijdwebsite is het daar 7:30 am. Komt het door Daylight Saving Time?


  	Ik kom er ook niet helemaal uit, maar ik dacht te lezen dat er nu 7 uur tijdsverschil is inderdaad door Daylight Saving Time en dus zou het 6 uur onze tijd online komen.


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 24, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ik kom er ook niet helemaal uit, maar ik dacht te lezen dat er nu 7 uur tijdsverschil is inderdaad door Daylight Saving Time en dus zou het 6 uur onze tijd online komen.


  	Er zit 8 uur verschil tussen PST en GMT, dus 11 am PST is hier 8 uur 's avonds.

  	Ik gebruik altijd als hulpmiddeltje deze site: http://www.happyzebra.com/timezones-worldclock/us-time-zones.php


----------



## MissHolland (Jul 24, 2013)

Innatchka, beterschap!! Ik ga ook altijd online shoppen als ik ziek ben.   Ik heb het storm palette van Sleek maar vind hem wat tegenvallen. De oogschaduws zijn heel kruimelig of hoe je dat maar zegt en er was nog iets. Weet het niet meer want het is al even geleden dat ik hem gebruikt heb. Ik gebruik alleen MAC maar heb ook niet zoveel oogschaduw vanwege mijn gevoelige oogleden.  Innatchka, wat voor kwast is het fijnste met de Ben Nye poeder?   Zat gister te sneupen op de Hakuhodo site. Ik zou eigenlijk nog een foundation kwast erbij willen maar wil eigenlijk ook wel een poeder kwast. Denk dat die het fijnste zal zijn met de Ben Nye poeder. Gebruik nu platte kwasten voor poeder maar dan heb je wat meer dekking en dat hoeft bij de Ben Nye niet. Dus denk dat ik over 4 weken een poeder en highlighter kwast ga doen. Die poeder kwasten zijn echt vet duur pff..


----------



## Innatchka (Jul 24, 2013)

Heb net de Sleek bestelling geplaast en met een .





MissHolland said:


> Innatchka, beterschap!! Ik ga ook altijd online shoppen als ik ziek ben.   Ik heb het storm palette van Sleek maar vind hem wat tegenvallen. De oogschaduws zijn heel kruimelig of hoe je dat maar zegt en er was nog iets. Weet het niet meer want het is al even geleden dat ik hem gebruikt heb. Ik gebruik alleen MAC maar heb ook niet zoveel oogschaduw vanwege mijn gevoelige oogleden.  Innatchka, wat voor kwast is het fijnste met de Ben Nye poeder?   Zat gister te sneupen op de Hakuhodo site. Ik zou eigenlijk nog een foundation kwast erbij willen maar wil eigenlijk ook wel een poeder kwast. Denk dat die het fijnste zal zijn met de Ben Nye poeder. Gebruik nu platte kwasten voor poeder maar dan heb je wat meer dekking en dat hoeft bij de Ben Nye niet. Dus denk dat ik over 4 weken een poeder en highlighter kwast ga doen. Die poeder kwasten zijn echt vet duur pff..


  Iedereen bedankt!!! Voel mij al ietsje beter  Ik gebruik voor een licht effect, de grote powder brush van Sigma. Wil ik iets meer dekking, dan die synthetische kwast van Reel Techniques. Daarme ga ik dan extra onder mijn ogen en de plekken waar ik concealer heb aangebracht heen, om het goed te setten  Foundation kwasten zijn voor mij niet fijn, omdat ze te stijf en te groot zijn. De kwasten van Reel Techniques zijn echt fijn! Ze zijn compact en zacht en nemen de poeder heel goed op. In mijn set zit ook een brush die je voor highlight kan gebruiken Ik breng daarmee ook mijn MSF aan. Poederkwasten zijn idd heel duur..pff. Wil die van MAC een keer uitproberen.


----------



## Innatchka (Jul 24, 2013)

Ik heb net mijn Sleek bestelling geplaatst. Bijna alle producten die ik heb besteld zijn dupes MAC. Het zullen niet de exacte dupes zijn, maar ze voldoen wel aan wat ik zoek. Meeste dingen wil ik toch voor fun en om nieuwe kleuren uit te proberen,  om daar heel veel geld aan uit te geven is stom toch  Ik wilde heel graag de gouden fluidline van Indulge collectie. Heb in plaats daarvan Sleek Dip it liner in Hollywood besteld. Verder wilde ik een felle matte lipstick ala Candy Yum Yum. Ik was van plan de Fushia palette van Antonio Lopez kopen. In plaats daarvan heb ik Sleek Lipstick in Amped. Verder wilde ik een mooie donkere burgundy lipstick voor een vampy herfst look. Ik heb daarvoor voor Sleek Cherry Lipstick gekozen.  Verder heb ik twee pout polishes gekocht in Powder Pink en Pride in plaats van de balms van MAC. Ben heel erg benieuwd!!: D


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 24, 2013)

Voor diegenen die iets van de Sugarpill website wilden bestellen, de expo spullen zijn sinds zonet verkrijgbaar, onder de categorie "online expo".


----------



## Gatton (Jul 24, 2013)

Yes, ik heb het Pro Palette besteld!  Thanks all! En nog Magpie voor een kennis, bam, free shipping. ^^


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 24, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Yes, ik heb het Pro Palette besteld!  Thanks all! En nog Magpie voor een kennis, bam, free shipping. ^^


  	Fijn! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Gelukkig dat je zo snel besteld hebt, 12 pan palette is al uitverkocht. Veel plezier ermee en laat binnekort zeker weten wat je ervan vindt


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 24, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Yes, ik heb het Pro Palette besteld!  Thanks all! En nog Magpie voor een kennis, bam, free shipping. ^^


  	Yeah super! Ik heb ook een bestelling geplaatst voor:
  	Bulletproof e/s (was de laatste die ik nog moest hebben)
  	Chromalusts in Asteria, Asylum, Magentric, Paperdoll, Tipsy en Stella
  	Lashes in Precious, Dreamy en Angel Baby

  	Ik weet nog niet hoeveel ik de wimpers zal gebruiken, want daar ben ik nog niet zo goed mee, maar als ik het niet blijf proberen leer ik het natuurlijk nooit. Zo kwam ik ook mooi aan de gratis verzending. Ik zat al een tijdje te denken over een nieuwe bestelling bij Sugarpill en nu kan ik echt niet wachten het pakje te krijgen!


----------



## Gatton (Jul 25, 2013)

Ik heb geoefend met wimpers van de Action  voordat ik de wat duurdere ben aan gaan brengen! Ben nog steeds een faalhaas, maar het gaat beter.  Ik houd van Eyelure, wil Red Cherry ook een keer proberen, maar is moeilijk verkooppunten te vinden, vind ik zelf.


----------



## Corally (Jul 25, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Ik heb geoefend met wimpers van de Action  voordat ik de wat duurdere ben aan gaan brengen! Ben nog steeds een faalhaas, maar het gaat beter.  Ik houd van Eyelure, wil Red Cherry ook een keer proberen, maar is moeilijk verkooppunten te vinden, vind ik zelf.


 Nonpareilboutique heeft red cherry lashes! NPB heeft ook best regelmatig 20%/25% korting dus dan zou ik daar op wachten.


----------



## Eleentje (Jul 25, 2013)

Veel plezier met jullie Sugarpill aankopen!

  	Ik heb nog geen kans gehad om de oogschaduw langdurig uit te testen (omdat de kleuren best toch best vel zijn), maar ik ben er erg tevreden mee. Ik moest de swatches letterlijk met zeep van mijn arm afschrobben, hehe.
  	Van Chromalusts vind ik Goldilux en Lumi de mooiste. Magpie is een soort teal met donkere basis, als ik het me goed kan herinneren, een nogal uniek kleurtje 

  	Met de nepwimpers is het inderdaad een kwestie van "oefening baart kunst". Ik vind dat je genoeg tijd voor moet hebben in het begin. Als je moet haasten, dan gaat het zeker fout (een keer spuitte ik zelfs wimperlijm in mijn oog, au!). Ik heb gemerkt dat ik een minuut of twee moet wachten totdat de lijm wat dikker en plakkeriger wordt, anders laten de zijkanten steeds los en moet ik ze bijplakken.  Ik plak eerst het middenstuk en daarna houd ik beide zijkanten een tijdje vast met twee vingers.  Wat ook leuk is zijn van die halve nepwimers. Mijn wimpers hangen nogal, en met die halve nepwimpers zie de overgang tussen de echte en de neppe wimpers veel minder en ziet het ook nog wat classier uit. Ik vind die van Urban Decay die ik heb eigenlijk nog beter dan die van Mac.

  	Ik heb Hourglass Diffused Light in mei bij de Amerikaanse Sephora gekocht. Ik heb getwijfeld tussen deze en Dim Light, maar toch maar voor deze gekozen (maar ben van plan om ook Dim Light aan te schaffen samen met een poeder kwast). De effect daarvan is erg subtiel: het vervaagt de kleur oneffenheden en werkt tegelijkertijd als een highlighter.


----------



## Innatchka (Jul 25, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Ik heb geoefend met wimpers van de Action  voordat ik de wat duurdere ben aan gaan brengen! Ben nog steeds een faalhaas, maar het gaat beter.  Ik houd van Eyelure, wil Red Cherry ook een keer proberen, maar is moeilijk verkooppunten te vinden, vind ik zelf.


  Lastig blijft dat he! Ik heb ook veel wimpers verspild. Op youtube lijkt het allemaal zo makkelijk in tutorials! Eyelure is ook bij Kruidvat te koop, dus als ik snel wimpers wil ga ik daar heen. Maar oefenen doe ik liefst met de cheap exemplaren idd


----------



## Innatchka (Jul 25, 2013)

Ben benieuwd naar de swatches van Sugarpill! Post maar wat leuks als jullie t binnnen hebben Ik ben zelf niet echt bekend met het merk. Weet alleen dat het best felle en zeer gepimenteerde kleuren zijn.


----------



## Gatton (Jul 25, 2013)

Ik heb echt een fase gehad dat ik zo fel mogelijke kleuren op mijn oogleden wilde hebben, maar ik zag de laatste tijd veel mooie rustige ooglooks die toch met Sugarpill gedaan waren en toen begon het nog meer te kriebelen. :3 Ik weet nog dat ik Shrinkle, die maakster, volgde nog voordat ze Sugarpill had, alleen omdat ze zo kleurig was. Moet rond de 16 zijn geweest toen.


----------



## Innatchka (Jul 26, 2013)

Haha..leuk toch! Makeup is for fun Ik had dat ook min of meer toen ik net into MAC was! Veel beauty gurus deden toen tutorials met felle kleuren. Bijv felgeel of blauw/groen met een strakke liner. Ik wilde dat ook zo graag!! Maar bij mijn ogen staat dat niet ik heb hele donkere amandelvormige ogen en felle kleuren maken ze kleiner van die sultry zwoele kleuren staan mij het best. Mijn zusje heeft grote blauwe ogen en die heeft altijd felle kleuren (oranje en roze) en hele mooie nette winged liner..jaloers


----------



## Innatchka (Jul 26, 2013)

Btw ik heb mijn Sleek bestelling binnen! Ik vind t wel leuk merk maar niet supergeweldig. Alles is zo innieminni haha. De felle lipstick staat mij niet. .wat ik ook doe. Maar heb het nog niet opgegeven!  Ga nog die Maybelline Vivid serie proberen.


----------



## Corally (Jul 26, 2013)

Innatchka said:


> Btw ik heb mijn Sleek bestelling binnen! Ik vind t wel leuk merk maar niet supergeweldig. Alles is zo innieminni haha. De felle lipstick staat mij niet. .wat ik ook doe. Maar heb het nog niet opgegeven!  Ga nog die Maybelline Vivid serie proberen.


  Jammer dat je zo niet enthousiast bent! Ik baal echt dat we maar 4 vivids kleuren krijgen... de kleuren die ik wil hebben krijgt NL natuurlijk weer niet. :headbang:


----------



## Innatchka (Jul 26, 2013)

Ja echt he! Je bedoelt die roze met paarse ondertoon? Ze gaan voor alleen oranje/rode tinten in NL  Ik heb net via: www.feelunique.com Shocking Coral besteld en To the Bronze Colour Tattoo. Samen voor 14,84 (omgerekend) verzendkosten gratis!!!!   Schoking Coral zou op Watch me Simmer lijken dus ik ben benieuwd!  Als ik met felle kleuren begin dat doe ik t ook goed


----------



## Innatchka (Jul 26, 2013)

Btw: ik ga geen Tailored Grey halen meer van MAC, maar Permanent Taupe Tattoo! Mijn zusje kwam gister mee thuis and I LOVE die dingen! Ben weer helemaal on a drugstore roll haha  Op 2 en 3 aug is er een actie bij DA en zijn ze allemaal voor de helft van de prijs.  Eigenlijk zijn veel permanente dingen van MAC (op foundation na) voor mij best overbodig.  Er zijn zoveel goedkope dupes die je uit kan proberen en waarmee je zonder schuldgevoel kan experimenteren. Ik ben absoluut een MAC fan en val ook vaak voor de hype en cute names. Maar MAC is beetje arrogant aan t worden. De kwaliteit van producten gaat achteruit en de prijzen omhoog!  Dus ik spaar mijn geld nu voor de LE verpakkingen en voor alles tussenin probeer ik dupes te vinden


----------



## Corally (Jul 26, 2013)

Innatchka said:


> Ja echt he! Je bedoelt die roze met paarse ondertoon? Ze gaan voor alleen oranje/rode tinten in NL  Ik heb net via: www.feelunique.com Shocking Coral besteld en To the Bronze Colour Tattoo. Samen voor 14,84 (omgerekend) verzendkosten gratis!!!!   Schoking Coral zou op Watch me Simmer lijken dus ik ben benieuwd!  Als ik met felle kleuren begin dat doe ik t ook goed


  Ik wil Vibrant Manderin en Brazen Berry (Feel My Pulse dupe) graag! Maarja, misschien maar beter dat ze niet komen. Ik heb al zoveel.


----------



## Innatchka (Jul 26, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ik wil Vibrant Manderin en Brazen Berry (Feel My Pulse dupe) graag! Maarja, misschien maar beter dat ze niet komen. Ik heb al zoveel.


  Vibrant Mandarin heb ik ook op die website gezien voor 7 pond. En bij Brigittes Boutique was deze maar 5 dollar Brazen Berry ziet er ook heel mooi uit! Alleen kan je soms onderkoeld uitzien  haha omdat het echt een hele koele tint is. Maar op andere mensen vind ik m geweldig!


----------



## Innatchka (Jul 26, 2013)

Van de felle kleuren heb ik alleen: Toxic Tale, Electro, Riri Woo en mijn laatste Sleek aanvulling. Ik heb juist een overschot aan neutrale kleuren! Niet veel fels nog..so I can play the field Het enige probleem met felle kleuren is dat je ogen dan minder zwaar moeten zijn opgemaakt


----------



## Corally (Jul 26, 2013)

Innatchka said:


> Btw: ik ga geen Tailored Grey halen meer van MAC, maar Permanent Taupe Tattoo! Mijn zusje kwam gister mee thuis and I LOVE die dingen! Ben weer helemaal on a drugstore roll haha  Op 2 en 3 aug is er een actie bij DA en zijn ze allemaal voor de helft van de prijs.  Eigenlijk zijn veel permanente dingen van MAC (op foundation na) voor mij best overbodig.  Er zijn zoveel goedkope dupes die je uit kan proberen en waarmee je zonder schuldgevoel kan experimenteren. Ik ben absoluut een MAC fan en val ook vaak voor de hype en cute names. Maar MAC is beetje arrogant aan t worden. De kwaliteit van producten gaat achteruit en de prijzen omhoog!  Dus ik spaar mijn geld nu voor de LE verpakkingen en voor alles tussenin probeer ik dupes te vinden


  Ik heb al een tijd, maar ik moet hem nog steeds proberen! On And On Bronze gebruik ik wel heel veel, het zijn de enige twee die ik heb maar ik vind On And On Bronze veel beter dan bijv. MUFE Aqua Creams en Paint Pots. (Ik ben overigens groot fan van de Benefit Creaseless Cream Eyehadows!) Ik koop tegenwoordig alleen maar neutrale cream eyeshadows dus ik vind het heel jammer dat wij niet een groter Color Tattoo assortiment hebben en al helemaal dat we geen LE's krijgen!  Ik heb ook echt een limiet hoor, de oogschaduws en mineralize oogschaduws vind ik veel te duur geworden. (Al zal ik m'n geliefde Patina zeker opnieuw kopen!) En ik vind de prijzen van bijv. lipgloss ook absurd. Ik koop voornamelijk blushes, msfs, lipsticks en gelliners. Maar sowieso koop ik véél minder dan eerst, AAO was de eerste keer sinds de kerstcollectie dat ik meer dan 3 dingen van een collectie kocht. Maar waarom ga je sparen voor verpakkingen? Gaat het niet juist om het product? 


Innatchka said:


> Vibrant Mandarin heb ik ook op die website gezien voor 7 pond. En bij Brigittes Boutique was deze maar 5 dollar Brazen Berry ziet er ook heel mooi uit! Alleen kan je soms onderkoeld uitzien  haha omdat het echt een hele koele tint is. Maar op andere mensen vind ik m geweldig!


  Ik zag hem niet, misschien overheen gekeken. En daar heb ik geen last van.. Feel My Pulse kan ik heel goed hebben dus de dupe dan ook haha. Maar ik ben sowieso gek op paars!


----------



## Gatton (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh man, ik had me woensdag weer sinds tijden opgemaakt, vanwege het warme weer niet gedaan, maar mijn normale mascara's smelten alsnog mijn wimpers af, mijn wangen op.  Mijn baas zei bij het uitgaan zo, "normaal zit je make-up mooier!". En mijn holy grails aan oogschaduwbases werken ook niet meer, kan wel janken.  Waarom heb ik zulke moeilijk vette oogleden...

	Ik heb te veel felle kleurtjes aan lipsticks, zou eigenlijk wat meer rustige en nudes willen hebben...  Laatst Please Me gekocht, mijn eerste wat rustige MAC lipstick. xD


	Ik houd wel van de Color Tattoos, die blijven bij mij met mijn onmogelijke oogleden echt supergoed zitten! Nog een matte, huidskleurige ter vervanging van mijn oogschaduwbasissen die nu falen en ik ben helemaal verliefd op ze.


----------



## Corally (Jul 27, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Oh man, ik had me woensdag weer sinds tijden opgemaakt, vanwege het warme weer niet gedaan, maar mijn normale mascara's smelten alsnog mijn wimpers af, mijn wangen op.  Mijn baas zei bij het uitgaan zo, "normaal zit je make-up mooier!". En mijn holy grails aan oogschaduwbases werken ook niet meer, kan wel janken.  Waarom heb ik zulke moeilijk vette oogleden...   Ik heb te veel felle kleurtjes aan lipsticks, zou eigenlijk wat meer rustige en nudes willen hebben...  Laatst Please Me gekocht, mijn eerste wat rustige MAC lipstick. xD    Ik houd wel van de Color Tattoos, die blijven bij mij met mijn onmogelijke oogleden echt supergoed zitten! Nog een matte, huidskleurige ter vervanging van mijn oogschaduwbasissen die nu falen en ik ben helemaal verliefd op ze.


  Haha, eerst was ik van de neutrale lippies maar een felle lipstick sheer dragen zorgt toch voor een mooiere look vind ik (bij mij dan hè).  Idd! Ik heb hele vette oogleden en On And On Bronze gaat nergens heen. Ik ben benieuwd of Permanent Taupe ook zo goed blijft zitten, moet hem snel eens proberen. Ik wil ook een huidskleurige want Painterly creased als een gek bij mij (zelfs met oogschaduwbasis) en nu ben ik bang dat alle crème paint pots zo zijn.. en ik wil juist Soft Ochre en Groundwork proberen.. T_T


----------



## Corally (Jul 27, 2013)

Kijk eens wat voor moois ik heb gekocht vandaag! :bigheart:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Die poeder wilde ik een tijdje geleden al kopen maar overal was die uitverkocht. Nu heeft een parfumerie in de buurt een opheffingsuitverkoop dus ik ben er vanochtend heen geweest om te kijken wat ze hadden en toen vond ik 'm en er was 25% korting op make-up dus ik nam hem gelijk! De verkoopster heeft hem helaas wel een beetje beschadigd toen ze keek of het wel de juiste poeder was maar dat neem ik maar voor lief want nooit gedacht dat ik 'm nu nog zou vinden. M'n 1e Chanel product!  En het parfum was met 50% korting yay! Ik zag ook een mega fles Diesel Loverdose met 50% korting maar ik heb al een 50 ml fles en ik ben bang dat als deze fles op is ik hem niet meer lekker vind (had ik ook met een ander parfum) dus ik heb hem maar laten liggen.


----------



## Gatton (Jul 27, 2013)

Ahhh wat mooi! Laten zien hoe hij staat! 

	En ja, paint pots durf ik niet aan vanwege de hoge prijs, en omdat ik ooit 2 heb aangebracht en ze bij mij binnen een uur gingen creasen. :') Gok niet waard. Verder durf ik geen high end primers te proberen aangezien ze zo duur zijn, en we in Nederland geen "niet goed, geld terug" policy hebben, jammer genoeg.  En geen Sephora meer om samples te vragen. Kak.


	PDF, ik hoop van harte dat we beiden geen importokosten krijgen! :3


----------



## Innatchka (Jul 27, 2013)

@ Gattonn..aah wat erg he! Je kan helemaal niets met dit weer. En mensen op werk zijn erg haha..ze letten op alles! Ik weet er alles van   Het is jammer dat Maybelline nog geen matte heeft. Daarvoor zou je toch voor Soft Ochre PP kunnen gaan van MAC. Ik heb al 3 potjes opgemaakt. Alleen weet ik niet of PP geschikt is voor je oogleden, zijn net iets cremiger dan die van Maybelline. Ik heb een test gedaan tussen die twee op mijn hand en Color Tattoo was niet af te krijgen!  Edit: las je 2de bericht later haha. Het is duidelijk; )


----------



## Innatchka (Jul 27, 2013)

Waaauw!! Hij ziet er echt heeel mooi uit. Veel plezier ermee!! Ik ben met Chanel begonnen na mijn Drugstore fase en voordat ik MAC ontdekte. Was helemaal obsessed met high-end. Het heeft ook wat als je en mooie verpakking uit je tas haalt om bij te werken.  Bij MAC is t toch net wat anders Toen ondekte ik MAC en was ik anderemerken vergeten.  Maar nu k t zo weer zie wil ik weer een prachtige compact (L). Ik heb nog kortingsbonnen van Douglas dus wie weet


----------



## Corally (Jul 27, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Ahhh wat mooi! Laten zien hoe hij staat!    En ja, paint pots durf ik niet aan vanwege de hoge prijs, en omdat ik ooit 2 heb aangebracht en ze bij mij binnen een uur gingen creasen. :') Gok niet waard. Verder durf ik geen high end primers te proberen aangezien ze zo duur zijn, en we in Nederland geen "niet goed, geld terug" policy hebben, jammer genoeg.  En geen Sephora meer om samples te vragen. Kak.    PDF, ik hoop van harte dat we beiden geen importokosten krijgen! :3


 Haha ik heb alleen een camera op m'n telefoon en die is heel crappy. Ik ga het niet eens proberen. :sigh: Maar hij is echt zo mooi. :bigheart:  Op zich doen de shimmery paint pots het wel goed, in de winter kan ik ze vaak zonder oogschaduwbasis dragen en in de zomer moet ik oogschaduwbasis eronder doen anders gaat ze creasen. Ik denk dat ik maar snel Constructivist moet halen.  





Innatchka said:


> Waaauw!! Hij ziet er echt heeel mooi uit. Veel plezier ermee!! Ik ben met Chanel begonnen na mijn Drugstore fase en voordat ik MAC ontdekte. Was helemaal obsessed met high-end. Het heeft ook wat als je en mooie verpakking uit je tas haalt om bij te werken.  Bij MAC is t toch net wat anders Toen ondekte ik MAC en was ik anderemerken vergeten.  Maar nu k t zo weer zie wil ik weer een prachtige compact (L). Ik heb nog kortingsbonnen van Douglas dus wie weet


  Jaa :eyelove: Ik heb eigenlijk niks met high-end make-up haha, vind het vaak te duur voor wat het is. Maar ik ben wel heel blij met de dingen die ik heb en het geeft idd een gevoel van luxe. Ik heb nu trouwens: 4 Estée Lauder lipsticks, 1 Dior lipstick, 2 Dior highlighters, 1 Sisley highlighter blush, 1 Guerlain meteorites poeder en 1 Chanel highlighter. That's it. :lol: Als ik je zo hoor doe je snel een bezoekje aan Douglas haha.


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 27, 2013)

Corally said:


> Die poeder wilde ik een tijdje geleden al kopen maar overal was die uitverkocht. Nu heeft een parfumerie in de buurt een opheffingsuitverkoop dus ik ben er vanochtend heen geweest om te kijken wat ze hadden en toen vond ik 'm en er was 25% korting op make-up dus ik nam hem gelijk! De verkoopster heeft hem helaas wel een beetje beschadigd toen ze keek of het wel de juiste poeder was maar dat neem ik maar voor lief want nooit gedacht dat ik 'm nu nog zou vinden. M'n 1e Chanel product!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Aha, de highlighter van de Chanel lentecollectie, die heb ik ook  Eén van mn favoriete highlighters aller tijden, hij geeft zo'n mooie warme glow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Denk idd wel dat je geluk hebt dat je em nog hebt kunnen vinden, en dan nog met korting, helemaal fijn. Ik ben zelf deze maand met de solden bij een aantal parfumerieën langsgeweest, en daar hadden ze dus echt niks interessants 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Veel plezier ermee en laat zeker weten hoe je em vindt!


----------



## Corally (Jul 27, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> Aha, de highlighter van de Chanel lentecollectie, die heb ik ook  Eén van mn favoriete highlighters aller tijden, hij geeft zo'n mooie warme glow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ik denk dat het ook een favoriet zal worden, it's so pretty. :eyelove: Ik laat snel weten wat ik er van vind! En ik heb ook geluk gehad want de verkoopster zei dat 'ie eerst uitverkocht was en dat ze via een ander filiaal nog een paar binnenkregen! Ik vind eigenlijk nooit wat leuks in de sale bij parfumerieën dus ik neem vaak de moeite niet meer om te kijken haha.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jul 27, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ik denk dat het ook een favoriet zal worden, it's so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Prachtige highlighter!! Vind het zo jammer dat ik hem niet heb gekocht. Mag ik vragen waar je hem hebt gehaald? Volgens mij wonen we best dicht bij elkaar. En als ze er nog een paar hadden dan ga ik m ook halen!


----------



## Corally (Jul 27, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Ik denk dat het ook een favoriet zal worden, it's so pretty. :eyelove:  Ik laat snel weten wat ik er van vind! En ik heb ook geluk gehad want de verkoopster zei dat 'ie eerst uitverkocht was en dat ze via een ander filiaal nog een paar binnenkregen! Ik vind eigenlijk nooit wat leuks in de sale bij parfumerieën dus ik neem vaak de moeite niet meer om te kijken haha.
> ...


  Ik baalde zo toen ik overal hoorde dat hij uitverkocht was dus ik weet hoe het voelt. Ik heb hem bij de Pour Vous/Janny van Roon gekocht in Beverwijk. Ik had de op een na laatste dus ik zou bellen of ze 'm nog hebben want het was héél druk vandaag!


----------



## MissHolland (Jul 27, 2013)

Innatchka, jammer dat je niet zo tevreden bent. Vind je de kwaliteit ook niet zo fijn?  Wow Corally, lucky you! Leuke aankoop!   Patina is  mijn favoriete oogschaduw.  Heb me vandaag ook niet kunnen inhouden. Heb de eye brow cake van Illamasqua gekocht. Deze was jammer genoeg niet afgeprijst. Wel veel andere make-up. Oa een blush die ik graag wil maar heb verder niets gekocht. Ik gebruikte Omega van MAC maar ik moet best vaak met het kwastje in de oogschaduw en over mijn wenkbrauw voor een beetje kleur. Hij is heel mooi maar begon me er er steeds meer aan te ergeren. Dus ben weer over gestapt naar mijn Pupa potlood. Gezien Illamasqua zo gepigmenteerd is ben ik hier heel benieuwd naar.  Pff de buren hebben een feestje en er word me toch vals gezongen.. lekker irritant.


----------



## Corally (Jul 28, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Innatchka, jammer dat je niet zo tevreden bent. Vind je de kwaliteit ook niet zo fijn?  Wow Corally, lucky you! Leuke aankoop!   Patina is  mijn favoriete oogschaduw.  Heb me vandaag ook niet kunnen inhouden. Heb de eye brow cake van Illamasqua gekocht. Deze was jammer genoeg niet afgeprijst. Wel veel andere make-up. Oa een blush die ik graag wil maar heb verder niets gekocht. Ik gebruikte Omega van MAC maar ik moet best vaak met het kwastje in de oogschaduw en over mijn wenkbrauw voor een beetje kleur. Hij is heel mooi maar begon me er er steeds meer aan te ergeren. Dus ben weer over gestapt naar mijn Pupa potlood. Gezien Illamasqua zo gepigmenteerd is ben ik hier heel benieuwd naar.  Pff de buren hebben een feestje en er word me toch vals gezongen.. lekker irritant.


  Patina is ook een van m'n favoriete oogschaduws! Vind het wel jammer dat hij niet zo makkelijk aan brengt zoals Satin Taupe want daardoor pak ik hem toch minder vaak.. maar ik heb hem gister nog gebruikt hoor  Ik hoor wel vaker dat Omega toch niet fijn werkt voor wenkbrauwen, ik ben benieuwd of de eye brow cake je bevalt! Ik gebruik zelf een oogschaduw van Inglot als wenkbrauwpoeder en dat bevalt me wel eigenlijk.  Pff tell me 'bout it. Er zijn nu elke dag schilders in huis en ze hebben een radio mee en een van die schilders zingt met bijna alles mee en hij zing zó vals. :blink: Als het goed is is vandaag de laatste dag en kan ik morgen weer lekker uitslapen..   Vandaag de Chanel highlighter geprobeerd en meeeen wat is 'ie mooi! Het geeft echt zo'n glow from within effect. Oh so pretty. :bigheart:


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 28, 2013)

Corally said:


> Die poeder wilde ik een tijdje geleden al kopen maar overal was die uitverkocht. Nu heeft een parfumerie in de buurt een opheffingsuitverkoop dus ik ben er vanochtend heen geweest om te kijken wat ze hadden en toen vond ik 'm en er was 25% korting op make-up dus ik nam hem gelijk! De verkoopster heeft hem helaas wel een beetje beschadigd toen ze keek of het wel de juiste poeder was maar dat neem ik maar voor lief want nooit gedacht dat ik 'm nu nog zou vinden. M'n 1e Chanel product!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Super dat je de Chanel highlighter toch hebt kunnen vinden! Ik vind hem ook prachtig. Hoe bevallen je Hakuhodo kwasten trouwens?


----------



## Gatton (Jul 28, 2013)

Ahh, mijn Sugarpill pakje is verstuurd! 

	"Depart USPS Sort Facility" 
	PDF, hoe lang duurde het normaal bij jou voordat je bestelling aankwam? De website zegt 2 tot 6 weken.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 28, 2013)

Gatton said:


> PDF, hoe lang duurde het normaal bij jou voordat je bestelling aankwam? De website zegt 2 tot 6 weken.


  	Mijn pakje is ook al verstuurd. Normaal duurt het 1-2 weken. Ze geven waarschijnlijk tot 6 weken aan voor het geval het pakje ernstige vertraging oploopt bij de douane ofzo, maar dat is bij mij dus nog nooit met Sugarpill gebeurd.


----------



## Gatton (Jul 28, 2013)

Heehee, ben erg benieuwd naar mijn bestelling! Ben bang dat er in de toekomst wel meer Sugarpill producten bij gaan komen.  <3


----------



## Corally (Jul 28, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Super dat je de Chanel highlighter toch hebt kunnen vinden! Ik vind hem ook prachtig. Hoe bevallen je Hakuhodo kwasten trouwens?


 Ze zijn heel fijn! Had wel liever dat de platte kwast iets breder was maar verder zijn ze perfect!


----------



## MissHolland (Jul 28, 2013)

Corally, bij mij brengt Naked Lunch moeilijker aan. Patina is bij mij lekker gepigmenteerd en brengt super makkelijk aan. Ik heb wel eens het idee dat de oogschaduws van MAC wat verschillen van kwaliteit.  Lekker iritant die schilder die alle liedjes mee zingt. Gelukkig zijn ze bijna klaar.  Pinkdollface, welke highlighter en poeder kwast had jij ook alweer van Hakuhodo?  Gatton, en nu heeeeel lang wachten tot je je pakketje ontvangt. Dat duurt altijd zo lang vind ik


----------



## Corally (Jul 28, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Corally, bij mij brengt Naked Lunch moeilijker aan. Patina is bij mij lekker gepigmenteerd en brengt super makkelijk aan. Ik heb wel eens het idee dat de oogschaduws van MAC wat verschillen van kwaliteit.  Lekker iritant die schilder die alle liedjes mee zingt. Gelukkig zijn ze bijna klaar.  Pinkdollface, welke highlighter en poeder kwast had jij ook alweer van Hakuhodo?  Gatton, en nu heeeeel lang wachten tot je je pakketje ontvangt. Dat duurt altijd zo lang vind ik


  Ik denk dat ik een slechte heb, want ik moet toch minstens 5 keer dippen per oog. Als ik ipv oogschaduwbasis Rubenesque gebruik dan hoef ik wel iets minder vaak te dippen. Maar ik heb het er voor over want hij is zo mooi. :eyelove:  Jaa de schilders zijn weg! :cheer: Kan wel gelijk m'n dekbedovertrek in de was gooien want ze liepen met gore modderschoenen op m'n bed om buiten te kunnen schilderen.hboy:  Ik ben benieuwd wanneer onze camerareadycosmetics pakketjes binnenkomen!


----------



## Innatchka (Jul 28, 2013)

Na een tijd met Sleek gespeeld te hebben vind ik ze wel leuk! Ik moest denk ik ff aan de kleine verpakking wennen en aan de kleur. Ik heb nog niets in publiek gedragen,  maar wel beetje thuis geëxperimenteerd.   Hierbij Amped: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hij zou op Candy Yun Yum moeten lijken. De textuur is matte en heeeel erg zacht! Je voelt m niet op je lippen zitten. Wat vinden jullie ervan?  Ik ga ook paar bij Barry M bestellen..kijken of ik mijm perfecte felle lippie kan vinden


----------



## Corally (Jul 28, 2013)

De verpakking is idd klein haha maar ik ben er gek op, het neemt bijna geen ruimte in.  Leuk om te horen dat je het toch wel een leuk merk vindt!  Ik denk dat CYY wat rozer is maar hij staat (tot zover ik kan zien) mooi!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 29, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Gatton, en nu heeeeel lang wachten tot je je pakketje ontvangt. Dat duurt altijd zo lang vind ik


  	Ik heb soms ook problemen met Naked Lunch, maar ik schraap een klein beetje poeder los met een spatel en dan werkt hij super.

  	Ik heb de J501 poeder kwast en de J5521 voor highlighter.


----------



## Corally (Jul 29, 2013)

Ik zag net op facebook dat Enchantra 60% korting heeft op sale items en van bijna alles wat ik besteld heb had ik het laatste product haha.   Ik heb besteld: Orly In A Snap Orly Cutique  Orly Nail Defense Orly Magnifique Coastal Scents Shadow Worx Matt Essie Quick E Stilazzi Brow Spoolie  En ik had gratis verzenden dus bij elkaar was het nog geen 14 euro. Lucky me.


----------



## Corally (Jul 29, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Fijn om te horen! Ik denk dat de Mac 239 dan ook iets te smal is voor je, maar ik zou ook niet zo snel iets weten welke kwast perfect kan zijn. Je hebt dan toch snel het probleem dat een bredere kwast weer te breed is.  Ik heb soms ook problemen met Naked Lunch, maar ik schraap een klein beetje poeder los met een spatel en dan werkt hij super.  Ik heb de J501 poeder kwast en de J5521 voor highlighter.


  De kwast die ik normaal gebruik van Zoeva is wel wat groter en breder en dat formaat is echt perfect haha.  Ik zal morgen wel een foto posten met de twee kwasten! Ik weet eigenlijk niet of Zoeva die nog heeft eigenlijk na die kwastenvernieuwing..   Ik ga denk ik ook een keertje schrapen, misschien dat Patina dan beter werkt.


----------



## Eleentje (Jul 30, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Corally, bij mij brengt Naked Lunch moeilijker aan. Patina is bij mij lekker gepigmenteerd en brengt super makkelijk aan. Ik heb wel eens het idee dat de oogschaduws van MAC wat verschillen van kwaliteit.


  	Zo een gevoel heb ik nou ook. Vooral de oogschaduws in de quads/sets vs de losse.
  	Ik heb Patina in zo'n set van Glitter and Ice collectie, en ik ben er niet weg van. Nu vraag ik mij af hoe die zou bevallen als ik het los zou hebben gekocht.
  	En ik heb nog nooit problemen gehad met Naked Lunch. Het is een HG oogschaduw voor mij.
  	Ik denk dat er verschil kan zijn tussen de batches ook dus. Bijvoorbeeld als een bepaalde ingredient vervangen wordt door een alternatieve. Of eenzelfde ingredient bij verschillende leveranciers toch een beetje anders kan zijn. Dit blijven natuurlijk chemische stofjes die als enorme ladingen worden ingekocht.


----------



## MissHolland (Jul 30, 2013)

Leuk Corally!! Ik heb echt al heel lang geen nagellak gekocht hihi.  Pinkdollface, aan die highlighter kwast zat ik ook te denken. Hij is volgens mij ook wel fijn om te shapen. Die poeder kwast lijkt me super! Ik wil alleen een schuin afgesneden. Ik denk dat ik voor een ga die ik eventueel ook nog als blush brush kan gebruiken.  Eleentje, dat zou best kunnen idd. Sowieso lees ik altijd dat de paletten van minder kwaliteit zijn. Ik heb er maar een (Bare my Soul) en die is wel super.  Mijn Ben Nye poeder is aan gekomen! Alleen weet ik niet hoe ik hem moet gebruiken want de gaatjes zijn dicht. Moet je die zelf open prikken? Ik kan ook geen laagje vinden die je er eerst af moet halen?  Zal Naked Lunch ook eens gaan schrapen hihi.


----------



## MissHolland (Jul 30, 2013)

.


----------



## Corally (Jul 30, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Leuk Corally!! Ik heb echt al heel lang geen nagellak gekocht hihi.  Pinkdollface, aan die highlighter kwast zat ik ook te denken. Hij is volgens mij ook wel fijn om te shapen. Die poeder kwast lijkt me super! Ik wil alleen een schuin afgesneden. Ik denk dat ik voor een ga die ik eventueel ook nog als blush brush kan gebruiken.  Eleentje, dat zou best kunnen idd. Sowieso lees ik altijd dat de paletten van minder kwaliteit zijn. Ik heb er maar een (Bare my Soul) en die is wel super.  Mijn Ben Nye poeder is aan gekomen! Alleen weet ik niet hoe ik hem moet gebruiken want de gaatjes zijn dicht. Moet je die zelf open prikken? Ik kan ook geen laagje vinden die je er eerst af moet halen?  Zal Naked Lunch ook eens gaan schrapen hihi.


  Haha het is ook niet echt nagellak, meer essentials. :lol: Ik hou wel van een voorraadje basecoat, sneldrogende topcoat, etc.  Super dat je je pakje hebt! Dat zal ik de mijne ook snel ontvangen, ik hoop morgen.  Maarre is het bovenste gedeelte geen extra beschermingsdopje ofzo die je eraf kan halen? Anders wordt het idd gaatjes prikken. Is Cameo nou helemaal wit (wel translucent) of zit er wat beige in?


----------



## MissHolland (Jul 30, 2013)

Er zat een stukje plastic op. Mijn moeder had de dop met gaatjes er helemaal af en toen met een punt van een kam de gaatjes doorgeprikt. Toen ging het stukje plastic er af.  Meteen een beetje getest op mijn hoofd. Mooi mat! En je hebt maar een heel klein beetje nodig. Na 2 uren nog geen vet laagje op mijn hoofd. Dat is al heel wat haha.  Cameo is heel licht. Beetje beige/roze. Zal geschikt zijn voor alle lichte huidjes. Van de kleur zie je niets terug op je huid.   Zou denk ik ook best een donkerdere kunnen gebruiken. Misschien dat ik Banana ook nog wil proberen. In de winter heb ik bijv. een foundation met roze ondertoon. Ik heb echt geel of neutraal nodig. Maar de lichste foundation die ik kan vinden is face finity. Misschien kan ik de kleur met banana powder wat op halen. Maar eerst wil ik volgende maand nog een spijkerbroek er bij en een highlighter en poederkwast  dan ben ik ook blut denk ik.  Hoop dat jij je paketje ook snel krijgt!


----------



## Innatchka (Jul 30, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> .


  Wat leuk dat je m eindelijk binnen hebt! Ben heel benieuwd hoe die staat. Hij ziet er heel licht uit idd. Maar als ik zo kijk naar je haar en huidskleur moet het geen probleem zijn om m te dragen. Banana powder vind ik soms heel erg geel! Dat t een beetje een onnatuurlijk tint geeft. Gelukkig gebruik ik veel bronzer en blushe om dat op te heffen en een gezonde glow te creëren.


----------



## Corally (Jul 30, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Er zat een stukje plastic op. Mijn moeder had de dop met gaatjes er helemaal af en toen met een punt van een kam de gaatjes doorgeprikt. Toen ging het stukje plastic er af.  Meteen een beetje getest op mijn hoofd. Mooi mat! En je hebt maar een heel klein beetje nodig. Na 2 uren nog geen vet laagje op mijn hoofd. Dat is al heel wat haha.  Cameo is heel licht. Beetje beige/roze. Zal geschikt zijn voor alle lichte huidjes. Van de kleur zie je niets terug op je huid.   Zou denk ik ook best een donkerdere kunnen gebruiken. Misschien dat ik Banana ook nog wil proberen. In de winter heb ik bijv. een foundation met roze ondertoon. Ik heb echt geel of neutraal nodig. Maar de lichste foundation die ik kan vinden is face finity. Misschien kan ik de kleur met banana powder wat op halen. Maar eerst wil ik volgende maand nog een spijkerbroek er bij en een highlighter en poederkwast  dan ben ik ook blut denk ik.  Hoop dat jij je paketje ook snel krijgt!


  Ik zie nu het stukje plastic idd op de foto!  Klinkt goed! Ik heb echt binnen no time een glimmend hoofd dus ik ben al blij als ik dat wat langer kan uitstellen.  Als de banana powder me goed bevalt maar hij toch een beetje té geel blijkt dan koop ik misschien nog een andere kleur erbij om mee te mixen zodat het iets minder geel wordt. Want de Catrice infinite matte heeft bijv. wel een gele ondertoon maar niet zo erg dus ik doe er vaak een beetje van een gelere foundation bij dus bij die foundation kan ik het echt goed gebruiken maar bijv. Rimmel stay matte heeft veel meer geel in zich dus ik moet wel oppassen dat ik niet niet té geel word haha. Naja we'll see, eerst uitproberen.


----------



## Innatchka (Jul 30, 2013)

Ik ben laatste tijd echt into drugstore merken. Weet niet wat mij bezielt, maar het is zo leuk om dingen uit te kunnen proberen tegen een mooie prijs. Heb zoveel goede producten gezien! Na mijn Sleek bestelling heb ik nog een NYX bestelling geplaatst en nu dit.

  	Ik heb twee Catrice lipsticks gekocht. Qua finish doen ze mij aan Lustre lipsticks van MAC denken.  De Pinkadilly Circus is echt SUPER! Een draagbare Barbie-roze kleur. Brengt aan als een droom, geen gedoe met lipliners etc. Hij staat echt mooi bij mijn gebruinde huid. Mijn foto doet de kleur geen recht. Als je googled zie je pas echt mooie swatches. De 2de lipstick is The Nuder the Better. Ik heb paar nudes gehad met een bruine ondertoon, deze heeft een zachtroze ondertoon (geen concealer effect). Ik vind deze ook super, heel mooi bij grijze smokey eyes

  	Verder heb ik eindelijk mijn eerste Maybelline Color Tattoo! Eentje is nog onderweg en ik zal ook nog twee halen bij de DA actie dit weekend. Ik vind de formule helemaal geweldig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Echt heel vergelijkbaar met de paintpots en ze blijven nog langer zitten ook Ik weet bijna zeker dat deze kleur (Permanent Taupe) een dupe is van Tailored Grey van MAC die met de Prolongwear lijn uitkomt deze herfst. Ik wilde de MAC versie halen omdat ik een matte taupe kleur nodig had, maar kan deze nu met een gerust hart skippen.

  	De nagellakjes heb ik gekocht voor de herfst. Gaan goed met herfsttinten en donkere vampy lipsticks, De liner van Essence heeft twee uiteinden. Ik ga weer eens proberen de winged liner onder de knie te krijgen. Lukt mij nog steeds niet! Dus goede tips zijn welkom


----------



## MissHolland (Jul 30, 2013)

Corally, ik ben idd ook al blij dat ik het bij poederen wat kan uit stellen. Heb hem vandaag niet zo lang uit kunnen proberen. Ben 2 uur terug op bed gegaan. Geen idee waarom maar kon niet meer op mijn benen staan van de vermoeidheid. Zal zo ff koken want heb nog niet gegeten. Daarna maar weer op bed. Morgen een nieuwe poging om de poeder uit te proberen! De matte foundation van Catrice moet ik ook nog uit proberen. Hoop dat hij licht genoeg voor mij is. De cream concealer van Catrice in het potje is te donker.  Innatchka, dan kan ik beter Buff erbij doen. Of ik doe gewoon beide haha. De lipsticks van Catrice zijn best fijn. Blijft bij mij langer dan de lustre lipstick van MAC zitten. Ik heb maar een van MAC maar binnen een half uur is hij er al af.. De color tattoo wil ik ook altijd nog uit proberen maar de taupe kleur is iedere keer uit verkocht als ik in de stad kom. Maar wel een aanrader dus. Dat donker rode lakje spreekt mij ook wel aan. Donker rood is zooo mooi op de nagels  Een wing lukt mij ook nog noet zo goed. Ik ben echt puntje precies dus ik oefen wel eens voor ik op bed ga of als ik niet weg hoef. Heb nu een kwastje van Hakuhodo en daar gaat het wel wat makkelijker mee. Wil van Rimmel nog een vloeibare proberen waar heel veel goeie revieuws over zijn. Maar ook die is iedere keer uit verkocht! Maar leuke aankopen! En leuk toch die drugstore producten. Is leuker dat zo'n product goed bevalt dan een duurdere vind ik altijd zelf  Edit: een duurder product moet natuurlijk sowieso bevallen! Maar bij een goedkoop product denk je vaak joepie! Dat was een leuk koopje!


----------



## Corally (Jul 30, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Corally, ik ben idd ook al blij dat ik het bij poederen wat kan uit stellen. Heb hem vandaag niet zo lang uit kunnen proberen. Ben 2 uur terug op bed gegaan. Geen idee waarom maar kon niet meer op mijn benen staan van de vermoeidheid. Zal zo ff koken want heb nog niet gegeten. Daarna maar weer op bed. Morgen een nieuwe poging om de poeder uit te proberen! De matte foundation van Catrice moet ik ook nog uit proberen. Hoop dat hij licht genoeg voor mij is. De cream concealer van Catrice in het potje is te donker.!


 De Infinite Matt had best wel lichte kleuren maar ik weet niet hoe de kleuren zijn van de opvolger (All Matt Plus), ik heb ze nog niet gezien!  Ik hoop echt dat de kleur en de formule/dekking ongeveer hetzelfde is. Die concealer moet ik ook nog een keer proberen.. ik gebruik eigenlijk nooit concealer (heb meestal wel genoeg aan foundation + poeder) dus ik vergeet 'm steeds te kopen.  Ik wil graag horen hoe de poeder morgen bevalt!


----------



## Corally (Jul 31, 2013)

Mijn cameraready en enchantra bestellingen zijn binnen!  Mijn banana powder heeft geen stukje plastic op de sifter dus het is een beetje een rotzooi  aan de binnenkant. Ik weet niet waarom maar ik had het potje groter verwacht haha. Ik heb geen make-up op vandaag dus ik kan hem niet uitproberen maar ik heb hem al een beetje getest op m'n hand en volgens mij is hij qua kleur echt perfect voor mij en hij is zó fijn gemalen. De blushes en contour powder zijn gelukkig heel aangekomen, de contour powder is volgens mij wel een goede kleur om te contouren en de blushes zijn zo mooi!  En cameraready zet dus niet de echte waarde op het pakketje want de waarde is iets van $25 en er staat maar $12,50 op het pakketje.  Ik ga trouwens wat anders doen met m'n z palette. De meeste mono's zitten in m'n ''verkoopkast'' omdat ik ze nooit pak maar ik heb nog een stel in m'n stash die ik wil houden dus ipv dat ik Inglot oogschaduws in m'n z palette ga doen ga ik de mono's die ik nog heb depotten en die erin doen.:nods:


----------



## MissHolland (Jul 31, 2013)

Corally, ik heb even op de Catrice website gezien. De Infinite Matt komt er maar in 4 kleuren. Dus ben benieuwd! Leuk dat je bestellingen ook binnen zijn gekomen! Ben benieuwd naar de kwaliteit van de blushers en contour kleur (kwa hoe ze blenden en hoe lang ze blijven zitten) Heb de Ben Nye poeder vandaag weer niet heel lang op gehad omdat ik tot 5 uur op bed heb gelegen. Nog steeds niet helemaal fit.. Me daarna wel opgemaakt want we kregen visite. Na 4 uren glim ik toch wel met deze poeder. Maar 4 uren is beter dan 1 a 2 uren en dan opnieuw poederen. Dus het is al een hele verbetering. Ik vind het ook wel erg fijn dat de poeder zo fijn gemalen is en je hem niet ziet zitten.


----------



## Corally (Jul 31, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Corally, ik heb even op de Catrice website gezien. De Infinite Matt komt er maar in 4 kleuren. Dus ben benieuwd! Leuk dat je bestellingen ook binnen zijn gekomen! Ben benieuwd naar de kwaliteit van de blushers en contour kleur (kwa hoe ze blenden en hoe lang ze blijven zitten) Heb de Ben Nye poeder vandaag weer niet heel lang op gehad omdat ik tot 5 uur op bed heb gelegen. Nog steeds niet helemaal fit.. Me daarna wel opgemaakt want we kregen visite. Na 4 uren glim ik toch wel met deze poeder. Maar 4 uren is beter dan 1 a 2 uren en dan opnieuw poederen. Dus het is al een hele verbetering. Ik vind het ook wel erg fijn dat de poeder zo fijn gemalen is en je hem niet ziet zitten.


 All Matt Plus bedoel je haha.  Ik heb de blushes en contour tot nu toe alleen op m'n hand geswatched en ze zijn héél gepigmenteerd maar blenden wel heel goed. Ik laat het je wel weten hoe ze zijn als ik ze op m'n gezicht heb gebruikt. 4 uur glimvrij zou een geschenk uit de hemel zijn haha. Ik hoop dat je je snel beter voelt!  Ik heb vanmiddag zitten depotten en nu is m'n z palette vol.  Ik laat 'm morgen wel zien. M'n mac mono's passen er niet meer in (en eerlijk gezegd ben ik ook bang dat die kapot gaan tijdens het depotten) en ik heb nog een paar mac mineralize eyeshadows en l'oreal infallibles maar verder heb ik geen losse mono's meer yay!


----------



## MissHolland (Aug 1, 2013)

Corally, goed bezig gewees! Losse mono's zijn iritant! Nou ik kon het niet laten en heb nog een bestelling bij CRC gedaan. Ik zag dat ze decZ palette verkopen dus heb een goeie smoes haha. Heb er 2 LaFemme blushers bij gedaan. In Misty Plum en Pink Flamingo. En een blush van Cinema Secrets in Natural. Met de poeder wacht ik nog even.


----------



## Gatton (Aug 1, 2013)

Pfft, ik wil eigenlijk ook nog een Z-palette of iets soortgelijks, maar ik vind ze zo duur voor wat ze zijn! Ik gebruik mijn mooie Catrice spulletjes ook veel te weinig. 

	En PDF, elke keer kijk ik hoopvol of je hebt gepost of je pakketje al is aangekomen, haha! Zag gisteren opeens allemaal pakketjesauto's terwijl ik naar werk toe fietste, had iets van potverdorie, ze komen het niet nu brengen nu ik weg ben, toch?! Maar het valt mee, en het is nu toch weer te warm voor make-up, hehe. Gisteren ook al, mijn eyeliner zat gewoon onder mijn wenkbrauwen en mijn waterproof mascara op mijn wangen, terwijl ik normaal nooit last had van transitie.  Verdorie


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 1, 2013)

Gatton said:


> En PDF, elke keer kijk ik hoopvol of je hebt gepost of je pakketje al is aangekomen, haha! Zag gisteren opeens allemaal pakketjesauto's terwijl ik naar werk toe fietste, had iets van potverdorie, ze komen het niet nu brengen nu ik weg ben, toch?! Maar het valt mee, en het is nu toch weer te warm voor make-up, hehe. Gisteren ook al, mijn eyeliner zat gewoon onder mijn wenkbrauwen en mijn waterproof mascara op mijn wangen, terwijl ik normaal nooit last had van transitie.  Verdorie


  	Haha ik kreeg gister een pakje van nailpolishfashion en toen was ik me aan het afvragen welk pakje ik nog meer verwachte, maar ik kwam er niet meer op. Vanochtend bedacht ik me ineens dat het mijn Sugarpill pakje was dat ik nog verwachte. Het zal nog wel een paar dagen duren, want het is nog niet eens een week geleden verstuurd. Ik heb er ook nog geen haast mee, ben veel te druk met mijn nieuwe nagellakjes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jammer dat het weer zo warm gaat worden de komende dagen. Dat is inderdaad niet fijn als je make-up wil dragen. Mijn mascara blijft dan ook ineens minder goed op zijn plaats terwijl ik daar normaal ook geen last van heb.


----------



## Gatton (Aug 1, 2013)

Hehe, ik ben gewoon ongeduldig geboren als ik weet dat er iets heel leuks aan zit te komen! Ik ga denk ik zo voordat ik ga werken 2 lakjes kopen, deze blauwe en roze: http://www.beautyill.nl/2013/08/casuelle-colour-changing-nagellak.html
	Heb alleen nog maar een colour change van Barry M, en die verandert van kleur door er top coat overheen te brengen, is dit iets anders!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 1, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Heb alleen nog maar een colour change van Barry M, en die verandert van kleur door er top coat overheen te brengen, is dit iets anders!


  	Wat een grappige lakjes. Ze veranderen zo te zien van kleur afhankelijk van de temperatuur van je nagels. je nagels zijn kouder aan het uiteinde en dus krijg je een soort ombre effect.


----------



## Corally (Aug 1, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Pfft, ik wil eigenlijk ook nog een Z-palette of iets soortgelijks, maar ik vind ze zo duur voor wat ze zijn! Ik gebruik mijn mooie Catrice spulletjes ook veel te weinig.


 Ik vind het eigenlijk ook te duur maar ik heb de mijne met korting gekocht. Misschien wachten op een leuke kortingsactie? Het is namelijk wel een verrekte handig ding.  





MissHolland said:


> Corally, goed bezig gewees! Losse mono's zijn iritant! Nou ik kon het niet laten en heb nog een bestelling bij CRC gedaan. Ik zag dat ze decZ palette verkopen dus heb een goeie smoes haha. Heb er 2 LaFemme blushers bij gedaan. In Misty Plum en Pink Flamingo. En een blush van Cinema Secrets in Natural. Met de poeder wacht ik nog even.


 Mono's zijn idd zo irritant! Haha lekker dan.   Hier is mijn palette.  Ik denk dat ik 'm nog wel wat anders ga indelen.


----------



## Gatton (Aug 1, 2013)

Altijd leuk om iemands smaak in hun palette te zien! 

	Ik ben ook benieuwd naar deze nieuwe Essence lipsticks, worden €2.40 en komen volgende maand uit


----------



## Corally (Aug 1, 2013)

Ja vind ik ook! Ik denk wel dat je m'n smaak beter kan zien als je m'n Inglot palettes ziet haha.  Die linksboven ziet er wel leuk uit! De verpakking ziet er ook een stuk beter uit dan wat ze eerst hadden.


----------



## MissHolland (Aug 1, 2013)

De Zpalette is idd best duur. Maar ik heb 2 losse MAC pannen en een MAC palette is net zo duur en hier kan alles in. Ik heb de kleine genomen maar vraag me eigenlijk af of de 3 blushers en 2 oogschaduws erin passen haha.  Gatton wachten duurt lang he haha.  De nieuwe essence colectie ziet er goed uit maar die van Catrice ook.  Zucht hier een tegenvaller. Mijn paard heeft wat blokades opgelopen en is wat ziekjes. Paardenarts is al geweest. Betalen mijn ouders gelukkig. Maar de osteopaat moet ik zelf betalen. Volgens mij kost het 120 of 130 euro. Daar gaan mijn centjes voor volgende maand.. Nu moet ik de Hakuhodo kwasten jammer genoeg uitstellen.   Leuke palette Corally, welke blush kleuren heb jij van LaFemme? Of heb ik daar over heen gelezen? De countour kleur is van Ben Nye? Zijn die 2 grote links ook van LaFemne?


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 1, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Leuke palette Corally, welke blush kleuren heb jij van LaFemme? Of heb ik daar over heen gelezen? De countour kleur is van Ben Nye? Zijn die 2 grote links ook van LaFemne?


  	Wat vervelend van je paard Ik hoop dat hij/zij snel beter is. Ik stel mijn volgende Hakuhodo bestelling ook nog even uit.


----------



## MissHolland (Aug 1, 2013)

Hoop ook dat ze snel beter is. Ze staat er nu als een zombie bij. Het is natuurlijk ook heel warm maar normaal is ze heel gevoellig en reageert ze snel op kleine dingen. Ze heeft een AB spuit gehad en een basis onderzoek. Nu is het afwachten. Koorts is iig wel al gezakt.  Welke kwasten heb jij op het oog? Leuk dat je er weer wat bij gaat bestellen! Ik ben al dagen lang revieuws aan het lezen, echt erg haha. Maar ik vermaak me er wel mee  Ik twijfel nog een beetje welke poeder kwast ik ga doen.


----------



## Corally (Aug 1, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> De Zpalette is idd best duur. Maar ik heb 2 losse MAC pannen en een MAC palette is net zo duur en hier kan alles in. Ik heb de kleine genomen maar vraag me eigenlijk af of de 3 blushers en 2 oogschaduws erin passen haha.  Gatton wachten duurt lang he haha.  De nieuwe essence colectie ziet er goed uit maar die van Catrice ook.  Zucht hier een tegenvaller. Mijn paard heeft wat blokades opgelopen en is wat ziekjes. Paardenarts is al geweest. Betalen mijn ouders gelukkig. Maar de osteopaat moet ik zelf betalen. Volgens mij kost het 120 of 130 euro. Daar gaan mijn centjes voor volgende maand.. Nu moet ik de Hakuhodo kwasten jammer genoeg uitstellen.   Leuke palette Corally, welke blush kleuren heb jij van LaFemme? Of heb ik daar over heen gelezen? De countour kleur is van Ben Nye? Zijn die 2 grote links ook van LaFemne?


  Volgens mij moet dat net passen in een kleine z palette.:nods:  Ik wil zeker een aantal dingen hebben van catrice, die liquid metal oogschaduws zien er mooi uit en er komen weer veel mooie lipproducten.  De nagellakjes vallen me tegen (gelukkig), ik wil er hoogstens 2. En ik wil natuurlijk de All Matt Plus uitproberen en misschien ook de poeder versie.  En thanks! De blushes zijn peach en coral en de contour kleur is idd van ben nye (contour nr 1). De off white oogschaduw is van make up store en de taupe oogschaduw  is van michael todd.  Ai das niet fijn.  Ik hoop dat je paard snel beter wordt!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 1, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Welke kwasten heb jij op het oog? Leuk dat je er weer wat bij gaat bestellen! Ik ben al dagen lang revieuws aan het lezen, echt erg haha. Maar ik vermaak me er wel mee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Kijk dat is alvast iets dat de koorts gezakt is.

  	Ik weet nog niet echt welke kwasten het worden. Ik heb me niet meer zo erin verdiept omdat ik het toch ging uitstellen. Ik ben de laatste dagen vooral bezig met het zoeken van mooie nagellakjes.


----------



## MissHolland (Aug 2, 2013)

De Catrice nagellak valt me ook altijd tegen. En het kwastje is zo breed. Essence had altijd fijne kwastjes maar die zijn nu ook dik. Ik gebruik eigenlijk alleen nog maar OPI, Zoya en China Glaze. Orly en Misa zijn ook wel fijn en A England is ook wel ok. Wil Deborah Lippmann en Koh ook nog eens proberen.  Corally, heb je al een blush geprobeerd? Ben er zo benieuwd naar. Wayne Goss is er heel positief over. Net zijn revieuw gezien.  Mijn paard gaat nog niet goed. Ik dacht echt dat ze dood was vanmorgen. Ze ademde dsn en stopte dan ineens voor een aantal seconden. En toen deed ze een diepe zucht en stopte er echt heel lang mee. Ze lag lang uit op de grond. Dus ik 2x schudden. Geen reactie. Toen heb ik haar helemaal door elkaar gerammelt en begon ze gelukkig weer. Pfiew! Paardenarts heeft ook nog van alles gedaan (onderzoekjes, maag onderzoek, 4liter water toedienen, allemaal spuiten) ze heeft vandaag nog niet gedronken en gepoept. Dus het is nog heel spannend  haar temperatuur is ook veel te laag.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 2, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Mijn paard gaat nog niet goed. Ik dacht echt dat ze dood was vanmorgen. Ze ademde dsn en stopte dan ineens voor een aantal seconden. En toen deed ze een diepe zucht en stopte er echt heel lang mee. Ze lag lang uit op de grond. Dus ik 2x schudden. Geen reactie. Toen heb ik haar helemaal door elkaar gerammelt en begon ze gelukkig weer. Pfiew! Paardenarts heeft ook nog van alles gedaan (onderzoekjes, maag onderzoek, 4liter water toedienen, allemaal spuiten) ze heeft vandaag nog niet gedronken en gepoept. Dus het is nog heel spannend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Wat rot dat het slechter gaat met je paard Misschien is de hitte ook iets te veel voor haar. Ik hoop echt dat het goedkomt.


----------



## Corally (Aug 2, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> De Catrice nagellak valt me ook altijd tegen. En het kwastje is zo breed. Essence had altijd fijne kwastjes maar die zijn nu ook dik. Ik gebruik eigenlijk alleen nog maar OPI, Zoya en China Glaze. Orly en Misa zijn ook wel fijn en A England is ook wel ok. Wil Deborah Lippmann en Koh ook nog eens proberen.  Corally, heb je al een blush geprobeerd? Ben er zo benieuwd naar. Wayne Goss is er heel positief over. Net zijn revieuw gezien.  Mijn paard gaat nog niet goed. Ik dacht echt dat ze dood was vanmorgen. Ze ademde dsn en stopte dan ineens voor een aantal seconden. En toen deed ze een diepe zucht en stopte er echt heel lang mee. Ze lag lang uit op de grond. Dus ik 2x schudden. Geen reactie. Toen heb ik haar helemaal door elkaar gerammelt en begon ze gelukkig weer. Pfiew! Paardenarts heeft ook nog van alles gedaan (onderzoekjes, maag onderzoek, 4liter water toedienen, allemaal spuiten) ze heeft vandaag nog niet gedronken en gepoept. Dus het is nog heel spannend  haar temperatuur is ook veel te laag.


  Ik ben gek op catrice lakjes, sinds de laatste assortimentsupdate wat minder omdat de kwaliteit van het flesje en van best veel lakjes minder is geworden maar de kleuren vallen me dit keer gewoon tegen haha. Ik gebruik voornamelijk catrice en china glaze.  Ik heb vandaag coral gebruikt en hij is heel mooi. Het is wel een poederige blush maar ik heb daar geen probleem mee omdat ik mijn kwast met bijna elke blush een paar keer op een tissue veeg zodat ik geen clownswangetjes krijg. Ik denk dat la femme blushes langer blijven zitten dan mac blushes en ik vind het jammer dat ze zo weinig matte blushes hebben die ik mooi vind..   Ik heb ook de banana powder geprobeerd en ik ben nu al onder de indruk! Ik ging onverwachts uiteten en ik had geen zin in een heel uitgebreide make-up vanwege de hitte dus ipv foundation deed ik mineralize skinfinish natural en daarboven op banana powder. Ik heb het rond half 6 opgedaan en ik ben net thuis en ik had alleen een glansje op en bij m'n neus. Mineralize skinfinish natural doet echt niks voor m'n huid (te vet) behalve wat dekking dus met deze hitte en zonder matte foundation onder de banana powder vind ik 2,5 uur bijna glansvrij echt een wonder! En de poeder is zo fijn gemalen en ik had zo weinig nodig dat ik totaal geen poederig gezicht had terwijl het wel poeder op poeder is. Hij komt translucent over maar ik moet 'm eerst een keer uitproberen met een foundation eronder om daar zeker van te zijn. Tot nu ben ik in ieder geval heel tevreden.  Dat klinkt echt niet goed.  Heel veel sterkte meid!   Edit: rond 8 uur heb ik m'n neus een klein beetje bij gepoederd en nu (bijna half 11) is een deel van m'n voorhoofd een beetje gaan glimmen en m'n neus en daaromheen ook weer een beetje maar de rest is nog helemaal mat. En dat zonder matte foundation eronder. I'm impressed. :aok:


----------



## MissHolland (Aug 2, 2013)

We hebben haar net naar de kliniek gebracht. Is zo beter, kunnen ze haar goed in de gaten houden. Ander paard is mee gekomen zodat ze niet extra gestrest raakt. Ze staan samen in een box.  Op somige swatches vind ik de banana poeder ook niet mega geel. Misschien hangt het er van af hoe veel je aan brengt.   Super dat de blush zo lang blijft zitten. Ik had ook veel met shimmer die ik mooi vond. Erg jammer, wil alleen matte. En mooi dat je ook minder snel een vette huid krijgt! Jeej!   Mijn CRC pakketje verzonden vandaag  net mail gekregen. Illamasqua is nog steeds niet op de post.. zal wel door de drukte komen.


----------



## Corally (Aug 2, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> We hebben haar net naar de kliniek gebracht. Is zo beter, kunnen ze haar goed in de gaten houden. Ander paard is mee gekomen zodat ze niet extra gestrest raakt. Ze staan samen in een box.  Op somige swatches vind ik de banana poeder ook niet mega geel. Misschien hangt het er van af hoe veel je aan brengt.   Super dat de blush zo lang blijft zitten. Ik had ook veel met shimmer die ik mooi vond. Erg jammer, wil alleen matte. En mooi dat je ook minder snel een vette huid krijgt! Jeej!   Mijn CRC pakketje verzonden vandaag  net mail gekregen. Illamasqua is nog steeds niet op de post.. zal wel door de drukte komen.


  Dat is wel fijn dat ze constant in de gaten kan worden gehouden!  De banana powder is wel best wel geel maar ik weet dus niet zo goed of het echt translucent is óf dat mijn huid zo'n gele ondertoon heeft dat het translucent lijkt.  Ik had vanmiddag iig niet het idee dat mijn gezicht 'warmer' werd van de poeder. Maar ik moet 'm eerst wat meer uitproberen.   Ik weet niet zeker of het voor alle blushes geldt hoor.. coral is een opvallende kleur dus die blijf je langer zien dan een meer neutrale blush. Er zijn idd veel met shimmers die mooi zijn maar op heel veel blogs lees ik dat het shimmer overdose is of dat de shimmers meer glitters zijn dus die sla ik sowieso over. Niet dat ik van plan ben om meer LF blushes te kopen, m'n z palette zit toch vol haha.  CRC is zo te horen weer lekker snel.


----------



## MissHolland (Aug 5, 2013)

Mijn paard is weer thuis en weer helemaal fit. Heel gek zo was ze bijna dood en is ze weer spring levend. Gelukkig heeft ze het gehaalt. Wat het was weten ze niet zeker. Waarschijnlijk iets met de darmen.   Mijn Illamasqua pakketje is nog steeds niet op de post :s Ga ze zo maar eens mailen..


----------



## Corally (Aug 5, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Mijn paard is weer thuis en weer helemaal fit. Heel gek zo was ze bijna dood en is ze weer spring levend. Gelukkig heeft ze het gehaalt. Wat het was weten ze niet zeker. Waarschijnlijk iets met de darmen.   Mijn Illamasqua pakketje is nog steeds niet op de post :s Ga ze zo maar eens mailen..


  Wat een opluchting! Fijn dat ze er weer helemaal bovenop is.  Echt lame dat je pakketje nog steeds niet is verstuurd.


----------



## MissHolland (Aug 6, 2013)

Mijn CRC pakketje is er  Zal morgen foto's posten. Zie nu bijna niks. Heb druppels in de ogen gehad voor een onderzoekje.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Aug 6, 2013)

Heeft iemand van jullie wel eens bij BeautyBay besteld? Ik heb vorige week zondag het Pretty Rebel palette van Too Faced besteld maar ik heb nog niks binnen.. Het moet vanuit de UK komen.


----------



## Corally (Aug 6, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Heeft iemand van jullie wel eens bij BeautyBay besteld? Ik heb vorige week zondag het Pretty Rebel palette van Too Faced besteld maar ik heb nog niks binnen.. Het moet vanuit de UK komen.


  Ik niet maar ik ben het wel van plan. Ik hoor altijd positieve verhalen over beautybay dus ik denk je je pakje wel snel ontvangt. Heb zelf ook wel eens pakjes uit de UK ontvangen waar ik 2 weken (soms nog langer) op heb moeten wachten so don't worry.


----------



## MissHolland (Aug 6, 2013)

Ik lees ook altijd alleen maar goeie dingen over Beautybay. Heb er zelf ook bijna een keer besteld maar dan moet je met CC betalen en dat heb ik niet. Staat wel dat je met PP kan betalen maar dat is helemaal niet zo. Kreeg het niet voor elkaar.

  	Kan weer een klein beetje zien dus hier is mijn Z-Palette: 
	Zal morgen even kijken of de kleuren een beetje over een komen want dat kan ik nu niet zien (zie nog steeds wazig en heb mega pupillen haha)








  	Had vanmiddag ook al even wat uitgeprobeerd. De LaFemme blushers zijn wel heel erg poederig. En als je ze een beetje uit blend blijft er niet meer zoveel over op je wangen. Misschien dat het even moet wennen en je er mee om moet leren te gaan. Ik moest ook erg snel dus daar kan het ook aan liggen. Ik heb de roze op gehad maar heb er doordat er niet meer zoveel over bleef nog die van Cinema Secrets erover gedaan. Die van Cinema Secrets is fijner omdat hij wat romiger is? (of hoe je dat maar zegt) maar ben er erg blij mee. Mooie kleurtjes. En alles past precies in de palette!


----------



## MissHolland (Aug 6, 2013)

Oja ook nog een eyeliner en een lipstick en chubby stick ala Catrice gekocht. Geen idee welke kleuren want dat ik niet lezen  Zal ik morgen even doen. Ben benieuwd wat ik gekocht heb haha.


----------



## Corally (Aug 6, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Ik lees ook altijd alleen maar goeie dingen over Beautybay. Heb er zelf ook bijna een keer besteld maar dan moet je met CC betalen en dat heb ik niet. Staat wel dat je met PP kan betalen maar dat is helemaal niet zo. Kreeg het niet voor elkaar.  Kan weer een klein beetje zien dus hier is mijn Z-Palette:   Zal morgen even kijken of de kleuren een beetje over een komen want dat kan ik nu niet zien (zie nog steeds wazig en heb mega pupillen haha)
> 
> 
> 
> Had vanmiddag ook al even wat uitgeprobeerd. De LaFemme blushers zijn wel heel erg poederig. En als je ze een beetje uit blend blijft er niet meer zoveel over op je wangen. Misschien dat het even moet wennen en je er mee om moet leren te gaan. Ik moest ook erg snel dus daar kan het ook aan liggen. Ik heb de roze op gehad maar heb er doordat er niet meer zoveel over bleef nog die van Cinema Secrets erover gedaan. Die van Cinema Secrets is fijner omdat hij wat romiger is? (of hoe je dat maar zegt) maar ben er erg blij mee. Mooie kleurtjes. En alles past precies in de palette!


  Oh kak ik wilde dus met paypal betalen :| Ik kan m'n vader wel vragen om z'n cc maar hij vindt m'n make-up 'verslaving' al helemaal niks dus ik doe dat liever niet om gezeik te voorkomen. Balen zeg. Ik wil heel graag UD Ozone lip pencil bestellen maar er schijnt een maybelline dupe te zijn dus eerst maar kijken of we die hebben in onze schappen.  Hehe zoals ik dacht past alles net! Ik heb tot nu toe alleen coral een keer gebruikt, moet de andere nog uitproberen. Ik dep m'n kwast heel lichtjes erin dus ik heb niet zoveel last van de poederigheid. Ik vind die blush linksonder mooi! Is die van LF of van CS?


----------



## MissHolland (Aug 6, 2013)

Misschien dat PP wel vanaf een hoog bedrag kan? Volgens mij heb je dat ook wel eens op buitenlandse sites. Ik wou toen een oogschaduw palette van Urban Decay hebben. Die met 6 kleurtjes ofzo, volgens mij heet die Naked Basics? Maar dat lukte niet. Verschillende keren uit gelogd en alles opnieuw gedaan maar ik kon alleen met CC betalen. Toen had ik er nog iets bij gedaan maar kon nog steeds alleen met PP betalen. Terwijl volgens mij op die site wel een tekentje staat dat je kunt betalen met PP.

  	Die linksonder vind ik ook het mooiste, dat is Natural van SC. Ik dip mijn kwast er ook maar een heel klein beetje in en tap de losse poeder eraf. Maar had met het aanbrengen ook dat hij poederig was. Zal morgen die andere uit proberen


----------



## Corally (Aug 6, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Misschien dat PP wel vanaf een hoog bedrag kan? Volgens mij heb je dat ook wel eens op buitenlandse sites. Ik wou toen een oogschaduw palette van Urban Decay hebben. Die met 6 kleurtjes ofzo, volgens mij heet die Naked Basics? Maar dat lukte niet. Verschillende keren uit gelogd en alles opnieuw gedaan maar ik kon alleen met CC betalen. Toen had ik er nog iets bij gedaan maar kon nog steeds alleen met PP betalen. Terwijl volgens mij op die site wel een tekentje staat dat je kunt betalen met PP.  Die linksonder vind ik ook het mooiste, dat is Natural van SC. Ik dip mijn kwast er ook maar een heel klein beetje in en tap de losse poeder eraf. Maar had met het aanbrengen ook dat hij poederig was. Zal morgen die andere uit proberen


  Ik heb net op de site gekeken:  *To pay with Paypal, your order must be over £35 and all the items in your basket must be in stock. If your order does not meet these two conditions, the option to pay with Paypal will not be available.  Please note that payment via Paypal is not accepted for any orders with a delivery address within the U.S. For these orders, we will only accept payment by the standard debit and credit cards.  For qualifying orders, the Paypal button will appear at the payment page - simply click the button to be redirected to Paypal to complete your transaction. *  Dus minimum van 35 pond voor paypal. Had liever dat er geen minimum was maar 35 pond is gemakkelijk te halen met al dat moois op de site.    Hm vreemd, ik heb daar geen last van.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Aug 6, 2013)

Oke thank ik wacht het nog even af .

  	Zo leuk ik heb vandaag een tripje naar Parijs geboekt voor 2 dagen, ik ga over 2 weekjes! Lekker shoppen!! Als ik nog iets voor jullie kan meenemen van Sephora of een andere winkel (Kiko) let me know!


----------



## Corally (Aug 6, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Oke thank ik wacht het nog even af .  Zo leuk ik heb vandaag een tripje naar Parijs geboekt voor 2 dagen, ik ga over 2 weekjes! Lekker shoppen!! Als ik nog iets voor jullie kan meenemen van Sephora of een andere winkel (Kiko) let me know!


  Leuk zeg!  En wat lief! Ik zou graag wat dingen van kiko willen hebben, wil het merk al zo lang uitproberen. En ik zag net dat kiko ook een Ozone dupe heeft hehe. Ga je met de trein of het vliegtuig?


----------



## Ladyhawke (Aug 6, 2013)

Corally said:


> Leuk zeg!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Ik ga met de trein, binnen 3 uur in Parijs . Laat maar weten of ik iets kan meenemen van Kiko!


----------



## Corally (Aug 6, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Leuk zeg!   En wat lief! Ik zou graag wat dingen van kiko willen hebben, wil het merk al zo lang uitproberen. En ik zag net dat kiko ook een Ozone dupe heeft hehe. Ga je met de trein of het vliegtuig?
> ...


  Lekker snel! Ik was de laatste keer ook met de trein maar volgens mij duurde het toen langer.. is ook zo'n 8 jaar geleden haha. Ik ken het merk niet zo goed dus ik ben al aan het rondkijken op de site en reviews aan het lezen hehe. Ik geef je m'n lijstje zo snel mogelijk.


----------



## Gatton (Aug 6, 2013)

Veel plezier! 

	En Miss, wat fijn om te horen dat het goed gaat met je paard. Schrok een beetje toen ik het las. Diertjes zijn ons veel te lief!



	Volgende week komt de nieuwe Catrice collectie hier in Zwolle! Heb stiekem mijn oogjes op de vernieuwde foundation, die nu niet zo matte meer is, een paar van de oogschaduws en een lipbalm! 
	En nog steeds ongeduldig voor mijn Sugarpill pakketje.  Wanneer ik het vergeet komt hij vast binnen.


----------



## Corally (Aug 6, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Veel plezier!    En Miss, wat fijn om te horen dat het goed gaat met je paard. Schrok een beetje toen ik het las. Diertjes zijn ons veel te lief!     Volgende week komt de nieuwe Catrice collectie hier in Zwolle! Heb stiekem mijn oogjes op de vernieuwde foundation, die nu niet zo matte meer is, een paar van de oogschaduws en een lipbalm!   En nog steeds ongeduldig voor mijn Sugarpill pakketje.  Wanneer ik het vergeet komt hij vast binnen.


  Ah nee hè, is de All Matt niet zo mat als Infinite Matt?  Soms krijg ik ook een pakketje binnen met mijn naam erop en ik weet dan niet eens wat erin zit hahaha. :lol:


----------



## Gatton (Aug 6, 2013)

http://beautybeforebreakfast.nl/review-catrice-all-matt-plus-foundation/#more-3410


----------



## MACerette (Aug 7, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Heeft iemand van jullie wel eens bij BeautyBay besteld? Ik heb vorige week zondag het Pretty Rebel palette van Too Faced besteld maar ik heb nog niks binnen.. Het moet vanuit de UK komen.


  Ik heb 2x besteld bij Beauty Bay en ben erg tevreden. Ik heb met paypal betaald. Als je voor 100 euro of meer besteld heb je het 2 dagen erna al in huis. De 1e bestelling deed ik samen met een collega en een week daarna nog een keer zelf. Ik ga nog wel vaker bestellen bij bb.


----------



## Corally (Aug 7, 2013)

Gatton said:


> http://beautybeforebreakfast.nl/review-catrice-all-matt-plus-foundation/#more-3410


  Hij ziet er idd wat  minder mat uit en ik vind hem er ook wat minder mooi uitzien. Jammer! Ik denk dat ik 'm alsnog wel wil uitproberen als er weer 50% korting is.    Ik vond trouwens vanmiddag de Maybelline dupe van UD Ozone, had niet verwacht dat we die in onze schappen hebben. :lol: Ze waren wel allemaal gebruikt blegh.  Ik heb vandaag de Ben Nye contour powder uitgeprobeerd en die is volgens mij nog poederiger dan LF blushes, maar het is wel een mooie/goede kleur om te contouren. Heb ook de LF blush Peach uitgeprobeerd en die is ook heel mooi.   Edit: Ik lees net dat Gosh bij veel Kruidvat(ten?) weggaat en dat MUA in de plaats komt. Leeuuk! :flower: Nu nog Sleek, Barry M, Avon, Collection en Soap & Glory, dan ben ik helemaal happy lol. :haha:


----------



## MACerette (Aug 7, 2013)

Ik sta nog in vakantiemodus, dus help me ff als je wil. MUA = welk merk?


----------



## Corally (Aug 7, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ik sta nog in vakantiemodus, dus help me ff als je wil. MUA = welk merk?


 Makeup Academy  Te krijgen bij Superdrug. Ik heb niks van het merk maar er zijn zeker een aantal dingen die ik wil proberen.


----------



## MACerette (Aug 7, 2013)

Nog nooit van gehoord. Ben benieuwd.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Aug 7, 2013)

Ik heb mijn Too Faced palette binnen en hij is zo mooi! Zal kijken of ik morgen wat foto's kan posten. Kan niet wachten om hem te gebruiken


----------



## Corally (Aug 7, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Ik heb mijn Too Faced palette binnen en hij is zo mooi! Zal kijken of ik morgen wat foto's kan posten. Kan niet wachten om hem te gebruiken :eyelove:


  Yay :flower:


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 8, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Ik heb mijn Too Faced palette binnen en hij is zo mooi! Zal kijken of ik morgen wat foto's kan posten. Kan niet wachten om hem te gebruiken


  	Dat Too Faced palette lijkt me ook heel mooi, dus ik ben benieuwd wat je ervan vindt. Ik denk alleen dat ik het meeste wel kan dupen, maar ik vind palletjes altijd zo handig.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Aug 8, 2013)

Ik heb wat foto's gemaakt vanochtend. Ik heb pas 1 look geprobeerd en de oogschaduws zijn heel zacht en super gepigmenteerd! Ben er heel erg blij mee, er zitten kleurtjes bij die ik nog niet heb in mijn stash, zoals de donkerblauwe en de zwarte met heel mooie glitter, en de roze oogschaduw.





  	Nog wat swatches:


----------



## Gatton (Aug 9, 2013)

Nou, ze hebben mijn pakketje geprobeerd af te leveren! Zit nu alleen wel een beetje te twijfelen over wat er gaat gebeuren, want normaal gesproken leveren ze het gewoon bij mijn buren af, maar ditmaal komen ze het gewoon morgen weer af leveren. :/ Er staat alleen geen "voor de zending is een bedrag van ... verschuldigd" aangekruist. Grrr doe dat wel even als het moet, dan weet ik dat ik geld er bij moet halen.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 10, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Nou, ze hebben mijn pakketje geprobeerd af te leveren! Zit nu alleen wel een beetje te twijfelen over wat er gaat gebeuren, want normaal gesproken leveren ze het gewoon bij mijn buren af, maar ditmaal komen ze het gewoon morgen weer af leveren. :/ Er staat alleen geen "voor de zending is een bedrag van ... verschuldigd" aangekruist. Grrr doe dat wel even als het moet, dan weet ik dat ik geld er bij moet halen.


  	Balen dat je moet betalen. Raar dat het bedrag er niet op staat, dat heb ik nog nooit meegemaakt. Ze hebben het nu waarschijnlijk niet bij de buren afgeleverd, omdat je nog moet betalen. Ze kunnen niet van je buren vragen dat te doen en als het pakje is afgegeven zijn ze misschien bang dat ze het geld niet meer krijgen. Ik hoop dat het meevalt en dat je vandaag je pakje krijgt.


----------



## Gatton (Aug 10, 2013)

Heb net een ander pakketje binnen gekregen, zal die wel zijn geweest waarvoor ze een briefje hadden gedaan... jammer!  Zover wonen wij niet van elkaar af, dat er een heel weekend tussen moet schelen? Hopelijk heeft de douane mijn pakketje niet te pakken gekregen.


----------



## Corally (Aug 10, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Ik heb wat foto's gemaakt vanochtend. Ik heb pas 1 look geprobeerd en de oogschaduws zijn heel zacht en super gepigmenteerd! Ben er heel erg blij mee, er zitten kleurtjes bij die ik nog niet heb in mijn stash, zoals de donkerblauwe en de zwarte met heel mooie glitter, en de roze oogschaduw.
> 
> Nog wat swatches:


  Dit palette heb ik al vaker voorbij zien op internet! Mooie pigmentatie!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 10, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Heb net een ander pakketje binnen gekregen, zal die wel zijn geweest waarvoor ze een briefje hadden gedaan... jammer!  Zover wonen wij niet van elkaar af, dat er een heel weekend tussen moet schelen? Hopelijk heeft de douane mijn pakketje niet te pakken gekregen.


  	Misschien had jij net op een ander tijdstip besteld en is het daardoor op een ander moment verzonden ofzo? Ik hoop dat je hem volgende week toch echt hebt. Trouwens ik ben helemaal verliefd geworden op de Too Faced Glitter Glue! Dat spul is geweldig voor pigmenten en zachte poederige oogschaduws. Ik denk dat ik nu mijn Inglot oogschaduws ook een stuk fijner zal vinden. De Chroma Lusts van Sugarpill brengen veel makkelijker aan en hebben vrijwel geen fall out en ook de gewone oogschaduws van Sugarpill brengen veel dekkender aan. Ik vind vaak dat poederige oogschaduws te makkelijk blenden en met de TFGG blenden oogschaduws minder makkelijk dan een andere primer, dus is de combinatie precies goed. Je kan pigmenten dekkend aanbrengen door ze vochtig aan te brengen, maar ik vind dit toch heel wat fijner. Ik moet het ook met de MES van Mac proberen, denk dat dat ook heel fijn is.


----------



## Corally (Aug 10, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Gatton said:
> 
> 
> > Heb net een ander pakketje binnen gekregen, zal die wel zijn geweest waarvoor ze een briefje hadden gedaan... jammer!  Zover wonen wij niet van elkaar af, dat er een heel weekend tussen moet schelen? Hopelijk heeft de douane mijn pakketje niet te pakken gekregen.
> ...


 Oeh klinkt goed. Ik wil nog steeds pixie epoxy maar ik stel het bestellen steeds uit haha. :lol: Ik wil dan ook een paar fyrinnae pressed eyeshadows, die zijn zo mooi. :bigheart: Moet snel eens gaan bestellen.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 10, 2013)

Corally said:


> Oeh klinkt goed. Ik wil nog steeds pixie epoxy maar ik stel het bestellen steeds uit haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Ik geloof dat Pixie Epoxy hetzelfde doet. De Fyrinnea oogschaduws zien er heel mooi uit, maar ik het er nog nooit besteld omdat ik het geduld niet heb zolang op mijn pakje te wachten. Ik vind het zo idioot dat je 35-40 dagen moet wachten voor het verzonden wordt.


----------



## Corally (Aug 10, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Oeh klinkt goed. Ik wil nog steeds pixie epoxy maar ik stel het bestellen steeds uit haha. :lol:  Ik wil dan ook een paar fyrinnae pressed eyeshadows, die zijn zo mooi. :bigheart:  Moet snel eens gaan bestellen.
> ...


  Klopt, daarom wil ik hem ook. Vind ik ook hoor, denk dat ik daarom ook nog nooit besteld heb. Maar ik wil toch een keer bestellen haha..


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 10, 2013)

Corally said:


> Klopt, daarom wil ik hem ook. Vind ik ook hoor, denk dat ik daarom ook nog nooit besteld heb. Maar ik wil toch een keer bestellen haha..


  	Ik ben benieuwd wat jij ervan vindt, mocht je een bestelling plaatsen. Misschien als ik jou er enthousiast over hoor, dat ik het dan eindelijk kan opbrengen zelf ook te bestellen


----------



## Gatton (Aug 10, 2013)

Jaaaa, ik stond laatst bijna op het punt bij ze te bestellen, vooral dankzij de goede reviews over Epoxy, maar toen las ik dat die ook gewoon creaset bij olieachtige oogleden. Tja, dan maar niet...  Maar de pigmenten zijn wel supermooi, ik gebruik die van mij van Essence en Gosh veel te weinig. Heb ook een erg mooie van Scaredy Cat, lijkt op Lumi van Sugarpill! 

	En PDF, dankjewel, hoop dat hij volgende week idd binnenkomt! Jammer genoeg (nouja, hihi) ga ik donderdag weg naar Lowlands, dus dan zullen mijn huisgenoten die dan weer thuis zijn het in ontvangst moeten nemen. 


	Oh ja, ik heb de nieuwe Catrice foundation gekocht en gebruikt vandaag, en ik vind hem mooi staan! Hij glimt echt minder dan de meeste van mijn foundations, poeder hem wel iets af, maar het bleef allemaal zitten op de werkvloer, terwijl ik in de keuken stond boven allerlei vetpannen waar ik allerlei dingen in heb moeten frituren.


----------



## MissHolland (Aug 12, 2013)

Op mijn laptop komen de kleuren van de Zpalette en pannen wat flets uit. Op mijn telefoon klopt hij wel. Ben erg blij met de Zpalette en de blushers zijn prima te gebruiken! Maaarrrrr volgens mij gaat er nooit meer een de blushers van Illamasqua verslaan! Die zijn gewoon zo perfect! Wel blijven deze goedkope blushers langer/beter dan die van MAC zitten.

  	Zou leuk zijn dat MUA naar de KV komt. Gosh heb ik eigenlijk nog nooit naar om gekeken.. zal het merk niet missen.

  	Ladyhawke super mooie palette!! 

  	Gatton, hoop dat je niet hoeft te betalen maar dat zal dan wel als hij normaal bij de buren word geleverd en nu ineens niet.. Wel positief van de Catrice foundation dat hij zo goed bleef zitten en minder glimt dan je andere foundations. Ik heb ze nog niet bij ons in de KV zien staan. Zal het schap in de gaten houden!


----------



## Gatton (Aug 12, 2013)

Mweuh, nog steeds geen Sugarpill! En uiteindelijk was het een ander pakketje dat ze op een ander dag hebben afgeleverd denk ik, aangezien ik zaterdag wel een ander pakketje binnenkreeg.  Als ik die code van "pakketje gemist" opzoek op postnl.nl/ontvangen bestaat hij ook niet meer, zal dus wel die zijn.

	Maar denk wel dat ik moet gaan dokken aangezien de rest hun bestelling vorige week heeft gekregen.


----------



## Corally (Aug 12, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Mweuh, nog steeds geen Sugarpill! En uiteindelijk was het een ander pakketje dat ze op een ander dag hebben afgeleverd denk ik, aangezien ik zaterdag wel een ander pakketje binnenkreeg.  Als ik die code van "pakketje gemist" opzoek op postnl.nl/ontvangen bestaat hij ook niet meer, zal dus wel die zijn.   Maar denk wel dat ik moet gaan dokken aangezien de rest hun bestelling vorige week heeft gekregen.


  Ah balen zeg!  





Pinkdollface said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Klopt, daarom wil ik hem ook. Vind ik ook hoor, denk dat ik daarom ook nog nooit besteld heb. Maar ik wil toch een keer bestellen haha..
> ...


  Haha ik laat het je zeker weten als ik een bestelling ga doen.  Ik ging net even naar de site toe om een lijstje te maken maar ze hebben denk ik zoveel orders dat ze de shop maar even gesloten hebben xD ''Fyrinnae will return before 9/15''


----------



## Gatton (Aug 12, 2013)

Er zit echt een supermooie duochrome pigment in hun assortiment, ik moest een beetje aan die Fire nog iets nagellak van Max Factor denken. Heel mooie!

	Oeh, en ik heb iets ontdekt! Had ooit testers van Sleek gekocht, van 2 soorten foundations in de donkerste kleuren. Ik wil graag ook met vloeibaar spul kunnen contouren, maar bij de MAC hadden ze alleen maar te oranjeachtige tinten bij de donkere foundations en concealers, en dat wilde ik niet. Dus testers bij Sleek besteld, en er zit echt goede kleuren tussen de Crème to Powder foundations. Mijn hoofd leek een beetje viezig  te worden van de donkere Skin Revive foundation, jammer genoeg.
	Moet nog even uitkiezen welk bruine kleur van de Crème to Powder het beste bij me staat, maar dat komt nog wel, ben nu weer helemaal in mijn nopjes, ook al heb ik het al 3 maanden in huis.  Lost and forgotten!

http://www.sleekmakeup.com/face/bases/creme-to-powder-foun Had "dark" gedaan, zitten assige en oranjeachtige tinten tussen.


----------



## Corally (Aug 13, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Er zit echt een supermooie duochrome pigment in hun assortiment, ik moest een beetje aan die Fire nog iets nagellak van Max Factor denken. Heel mooie!   Oeh, en ik heb iets ontdekt! Had ooit testers van Sleek gekocht, van 2 soorten foundations in de donkerste kleuren. Ik wil graag ook met vloeibaar spul kunnen contouren, maar bij de MAC hadden ze alleen maar te oranjeachtige tinten bij de donkere foundations en concealers, en dat wilde ik niet. Dus testers bij Sleek besteld, en er zit echt goede kleuren tussen de Crème to Powder foundations. Mijn hoofd leek een beetje viezig  te worden van de donkere Skin Revive foundation, jammer genoeg.  Moet nog even uitkiezen welk bruine kleur van de Crème to Powder het beste bij me staat, maar dat komt nog wel, ben nu weer helemaal in mijn nopjes, ook al heb ik het al 3 maanden in huis.  Lost and forgotten!  http://www.sleekmakeup.com/face/bases/creme-to-powder-foun Had "dark" gedaan, zitten assige en oranjeachtige tinten tussen.


  Dat is zeker Mephisto? Die is echt heel mooi idd.   Ben niet van het contouren met vloeibare producten maar fijn dat je iets hebt gevonden waarmee het lukt!


----------



## MissHolland (Aug 13, 2013)

Gatton, ik ben ook niet zo van de vloeibare contour maar super dat je nu iets gevonden hebt!  Heb een mini bestelling bij Hakuhodo gedaan. Moest echt even een knoop door hakken hihi. Spul is zo duur. Heb de 5521 highlighter kwast, 163 wenkbrauw kwast en de J110 gekocht. Ik wou eigenlijk een poeder kwast maar lees over de J110 ook hele goeie reviews. Het is een blusher kwast maar de meesten gebruiken deze kwas voor bronzer/poeder. Deze was 52 dollar anders kom je al snel boven de 70 dollar uit. Dus hoop dat deze me ook goed gaat bevallen    De volgend keer wil ik een slide face kwast. Die stel ik ook maar telkens uit (net als een BU van de foundation kwast haha) En moet eigenlijk nog een brush pouch hebben zodat ik mijn kwasten veilig mee kan nemen. Hebben jullie ook een en waar hebben jullie die gekocht? Die van Haku is ook wel erg mooi.


----------



## MissHolland (Aug 14, 2013)

Net Illamasqua eye brow cake in Thunder ook besteld. Ik had Motto maar deze is iets te grijzig voor me. Heb hem wel een paar keer op gehad en hij is fantastisch. Ook meteen de eye brow gel mee besteld. Heb mezelf weer heerlijk verwent hihi. Heb me goed in kunnen houden, heb verder niets gekocht.


----------



## Gatton (Aug 14, 2013)

Ja hoor, grapje van 30 euro voor mijn pakketje van 77 euro.


----------



## MissHolland (Aug 14, 2013)

Gatton, balen!! Had ik toen ook met mijn kwasten. 2x 35 euro  Dat is toch wel het nadeel van uit een ander land bestellen. Gelukkig gaat het meestal goed.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 14, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Ja hoor, grapje van 30 euro voor mijn pakketje van 77 euro.


  	Echt zo irritant als dat gebeurt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Deze was toch van Sugarpill? Misschien kan je ze een mail sturen en vragen of het ook mogelijk zou zijn bij een volgende bestelling een lagere waarde op het pakje te zetten en hoe je dat bij die bestelling zou kunnen aangeven. Dan kun je altijd nog kijken of je het de moeite waard vindt nog eens te bestellen.


----------



## Corally (Aug 14, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Ja hoor, grapje van 30 euro voor mijn pakketje van 77 euro.


  Ah kak. 


MissHolland said:


> Gatton, ik ben ook niet zo van de vloeibare contour maar super dat je nu iets gevonden hebt!  Heb een mini bestelling bij Hakuhodo gedaan. Moest echt even een knoop door hakken hihi. Spul is zo duur. Heb de 5521 highlighter kwast, 163 wenkbrauw kwast en de J110 gekocht. Ik wou eigenlijk een poeder kwast maar lees over de J110 ook hele goeie reviews. Het is een blusher kwast maar de meesten gebruiken deze kwas voor bronzer/poeder. Deze was 52 dollar anders kom je al snel boven de 70 dollar uit. Dus hoop dat deze me ook goed gaat bevallen    De volgend keer wil ik een slide face kwast. Die stel ik ook maar telkens uit (net als een BU van de foundation kwast haha) En moet eigenlijk nog een brush pouch hebben zodat ik mijn kwasten veilig mee kan nemen. Hebben jullie ook een en waar hebben jullie die gekocht? Die van Haku is ook wel erg mooi.


  Ah leuk! De 5521 lijkt mij ook heel fijn. Ik gebruik een case van een real techniques set om kwasten mee te nemen.  





MissHolland said:


> Net Illamasqua eye brow cake in Thunder ook besteld. Ik had Motto maar deze is iets te grijzig voor me. Heb hem wel een paar keer op gehad en hij is fantastisch. Ook meteen de eye brow gel mee besteld. Heb mezelf weer heerlijk verwent hihi. Heb me goed in kunnen houden, heb verder niets gekocht.


  Jammer dat Motto niet jouw kleur is. Ik gebruik zelf Inglot oogschaduw 349 voor mijn wenkbrauwen en Motto is wat donkerder dus ik snap wel dat 'ie te grijzig is voor je. Wel fijn dat de wenkbrauwpoeder zelf bevalt!


----------



## MissHolland (Aug 14, 2013)

Ja die eye brow cake is zo fijn! Ik denk dat ik hierna nooit meer iets anders wil proberen. Gewoon perfect is die cake. Werkt zo makkelijk! 

  	Heb net met mijn ouders een weekendje Terschelling geboekt (ben er net geweest haha) dus ik moet opzoek naar iets. Of ik neem mijn oude kwasten weer mee dat kan ook.. Voordeel is wel dat we in de auto gaan en ik de kwasten niet persee in een toilettas in de koffer hoef te proppen. Die past altijd net dicht bij mij haha. 

  	Kwam Heaux eigenlijk nog opnieuw uit? Ik las in een chatbericht een keer van wel en via een MUA die ook zei van wel en nu op Beautyscene staat van niet. Weet een van jullie het? Vind het ook stom dat ze op de .com site nog aangevult zijn 2x en bij ons niet. Wil hem zo graag maar ben bang dat ik hem uit mijn hoofd moet zetten.


----------



## Corally (Aug 14, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Ja die eye brow cake is zo fijn! Ik denk dat ik hierna nooit meer iets anders wil proberen. Gewoon perfect is die cake. Werkt zo makkelijk!   Heb net met mijn ouders een weekendje Terschelling geboekt (ben er net geweest haha) dus ik moet opzoek naar iets. Of ik neem mijn oude kwasten weer mee dat kan ook.. Voordeel is wel dat we in de auto gaan en ik de kwasten niet persee in een toilettas in de koffer hoef te proppen. Die past altijd net dicht bij mij haha.   Kwam Heaux eigenlijk nog opnieuw uit? Ik las in een chatbericht een keer van wel en via een MUA die ook zei van wel en nu op Beautyscene staat van niet. Weet een van jullie het? Vind het ook stom dat ze op de .com site nog aangevult zijn 2x en bij ons niet. Wil hem zo graag maar ben bang dat ik hem uit mijn hoofd moet zetten.


  Oeh ik ben nu wel heel benieuwd! Op makeupalley zijn er ook erg lovend over. Ik ben blij met m'n Inglot 249 maar mocht Illamasqua een leuke kortingactie hebben dan ga ik 'm zeker bestellen.   Ik zou je oude kwasten meenemen, maar heb je niet nog een toilettas waar je ze in kan doen?   En nee, van de lipsticks komt alleen RRW weer uit. :nope:


----------



## Gatton (Aug 15, 2013)

Aanradertje: Matt-erial Girl van Catrice, nieuw! Ik had hem gisteren op, ik vond hem heel leuk vampy. Hier een slechte avondfoto:





http://www.beautyscene.nl/p/149227/...olour_matt-erial_girl_lipstick_-_dupe_of_niet



	Ga vandaag maar even geld achterlaten bij mijn huisgenoot, ze komen weer langs voor het geld met het pakketje, maar ik kan niet 28 euro pinnen. Haha. Ze hadden gewoon het pakketje bij het postkantoor moeten laten liggen, had ik daar gewoon kunnen pinnen... Gedoe


----------



## Corally (Aug 15, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Aanradertje: Matt-erial Girl van Catrice, nieuw! Ik had hem gisteren op, ik vond hem heel leuk vampy. Hier een slechte avondfoto:
> 
> http://www.beautyscene.nl/p/149227/...olour_matt-erial_girl_lipstick_-_dupe_of_niet     Ga vandaag maar even geld achterlaten bij mijn huisgenoot, ze komen weer langs voor het geld met het pakketje, maar ik kan niet 28 euro pinnen. Haha. Ze hadden gewoon het pakketje bij het postkantoor moeten laten liggen, had ik daar gewoon kunnen pinnen... Gedoe


  Staat je mooi!   Ik had maar een keer moeten dokken en toen moest ik het pakje gewoon bij het postkantoor halen en geld overmaken op internet. Veel makkelijker.


----------



## MissHolland (Aug 16, 2013)

Gatton, hij staat je leuk! Ik heb hem ook gekocht door de revieuw op beautyscene. Ik dacht zo'n goedkope van Catrice is natuurlijk heel fijn om aan een donkerdere heftigere kleur te wennen. Ik heb meestal niets op mijn lippen. Deze is echt best heftig voor mij! Maar hij staat best leuk als ik mijn haar er even bij weg denk. Maar ga het toch weer in een andere kleur verven. 

  	Balen zeg dat Heaux toch niet uit komt. Dan weten de MUA's dus ook niet altijd alles gezien dat wel gezegd was in een chat bericht. 

  	De postbode was ook vanmorgen geweest. Er lag een briefje in de bus dat ik de eerst volgende werkdag mijn pakket in de stad op kan komen halen en dat er voor getekend moet worden. Echt heel appart! Ik heb de kwasten gekocht maar daar heb ik nog nooit voor hoeven tekenen. En Illamasqua maar daar heb ik ook nog nooit voor hoeven tekenen. Kan me ook niet herinneren dat er nog iets anders onder weg is. Dus het is een verassing maandag...


----------



## MissHolland (Aug 18, 2013)

Ben er ondertussen achter dat Illamasqua bij het post kantoor op mij ligt te wachten. Royal mail deed het even niet. En wat ook appart is is dat ik mijn Hakuhodo pakket kan volgen. Heb een track and trace gekregen dit keer. Maar heb voor de goedkoopste verzend methode gekozen. Dus denk dat het een foutje is van hun. Wel lekker handig


----------



## Gatton (Aug 19, 2013)

Mijn postbezorger is mijn pakketje niet weer komen brengen. Heb maar even naar het postkantoor gebeld, hij ligt daar en ik kan betalen. Maar even geklaagd bij de PostNL twitter, of ze die nieuwe jongen bijlessen kunnen geven in de juiste vakjes op "pakket gemist" papiertjes aankruisen. Zo moeilijk is dat toch niet... Niet eens aangegeven dat ik moet betalen. Ook niet even doorgegeven dat ik hem zelf moet ophalen, hij hoorde hem opnieuw te leveren op donderdag!


----------



## MissHolland (Aug 19, 2013)

Tsjonge lekker is dat :s ik moet hem ook ophalen. Hier is het pakketje ook maar een keer aangeboden. Ik woon niet in een stad dus mag even 14km rijden voor een pakketje.


----------



## Corally (Aug 19, 2013)

Wat een gedoe zeg! Ik hoef trouwens maar een paar minuten te lopen als ik een pakje moet ophalen, zooo fijn.


----------



## MissHolland (Aug 20, 2013)

Vandaag was een feestje! Mijn moeder had het Illamasqua pakket al op gehaald en Hakuhodo lag voor me klaar! De eyebrow cake in Thunder staat nu het mooist bij mijn haar dus daar ben ik erg blij mee. Ook de wenkbrauw gel mee besteld en die is ook goedgekeurd. Meestal heb je met een gel dat die heel hard word maar deze blijft zacht. Hij houd je wenkbrauwen mooi in model maar als je per ongeluk met je vinger tegen je wenkbrauw aan komt dan kan hij wel weer in de war gaan. Je voelt en ziet hem niet zitten. De Hakuhodo kwasten valt natuurlijk niets op aan te merken. Die zijn zoooo lekker zacht! Ik zal morgen een foto maken. De blush brush die ik gekocht had voor poeder is denk ik iets te luchtig/fluffy voor mij. Ik hou altijd van een beetje dekking. Als hij voor mij niet goed genoeg voor poeder is dan is hij iig fijn voor bronzer of blush. Voor bronzer gebruik ik nu de 187 voor maar daar heb ik altijd een beetje een haat liefde relatie mee  de wenkbrauw kwast is perfect! En de pointed highligher kwast lijkt me ook erg fijn. Alleen heb ik die met zwart haar en ik dacht dat ik de witte gekocht had. Dus dat was een beetje raar. Ik weet nog wel dat ik beide in mijn mandje had en ik snel ging bestellen. Heb ik waarschijnlijk doordat ik snel moest de verkeerde uit het mandje gegooid :s baal er wel een klein beetje van.


----------



## MissHolland (Aug 21, 2013)

Mijn nieuwe kasten 




  	De J544 is de viese kwast zodat je de grote een beetje kunt inschatten.


----------



## Gatton (Aug 22, 2013)

Leuk dat je blij bent met je nieuwe aanwinsten! Ik ben ook helemaal verliefd op mijn 12 pan, gisteren voor het eerst gebruikt. <3 Vanwege mijn hooded eyes viel het niet op, maar wanneer ik naar beneden keek hadden mijn collega's iets van ooooooooooh, mooi! 

	Heeft iemand een aanrader voor een bruine kleur voor de wenkbrauw die mooi is bij rood haar? Ik ga binnenkort mijn haar een rood verven (denk Christina Hendricks), maar wil denk ik geen rode wenkbrauwen er bij. Gaat te moeilijk worden een matching shade bij het rode te vinden denk ik, dus ik wil voor bruin gaan. Heb ik ook eens opvallende wenkbrauwen.


----------



## MissHolland (Aug 23, 2013)

Gatton, Illamasqua heeft een wenkbrauw kleur voor rood haar. Het is de eyebrow cake in Stark. Wel gedurfd dat je je haar rood gaat verven. Vind rood wel een hele mooie kleur.   Leuk dat je zo wijs bent met je 12 pan. Heb je ook fotos van die look?   Gaan jullie nog wat kopen van de MAC collecties die er aan komen?


----------



## Corally (Aug 23, 2013)

Wat heb je weer mooie kwasten erbij Miss! Hoe heet de wenkbrauwkwast, denk dat ik die ook wel wil.    Ik ga alleen Feed The Senses l/s kopen van Indulge en heel misschien 1 lipstick van Retro Matte. Verder sla ik alles over want ik wil nog een Inglot palette en kleding kopen en misschien kan ik wat van mijn ''mac vaste assortiment lijstje'' schrappen. Sowieso wil ik niet teveel uitgeven de komende tijd want ik wil zoveel mogelijk overhouden voor Divine Night.


----------



## MissHolland (Aug 23, 2013)

Jaaa ben er zo blij mee   De wenkbrauw kwast is de B163BkSL. Het haar is van een water badger? Ik weet eerlijk gezegt niet wat voor dier het is. Maar als ik een afbeelding zoek lijkt het op een stinkdier? Hij is er ook te krijgen met alleen paardenhaar of paardenhaar met synthetisch haar. Hij is zo fijn in gebruik! Echt een aanrader. Zal hem morgen ook eens met een oogschaduw uit proberen. Heb hem alleen nog maar met de eyebrow cake uit geprobeerd. De haartjes zijn een stuk korter dan de 263 van MAC die ik eerst altijd gebruikte. Je kunt daardoor makkelijker je wenkbrauwen invullen omdat hij niet zo flexibel is. De haartjes zijn stug (wel licht flexibel) en prikkerig maar niet op een vervelende manier. Het voelt wel fijn aan eigenlijk, net een massage. En het voelt net of ik mijn wenkbrauwen kam als ik het kwastje er over heen ga. Kan de kleur er ook goed mee opbouwen. Ben er mega tevreden over. Voor mij is deze kwast perfect!   Haha ik moet ook nog nieuwe kleren erbij. Sowieso wil ik nog een nieuwe jas en een slobber trui voor in huis (zo'n lekkere warme) en nog iets netjes.  Ik denk dat ik die nude uit de retro matte wil. Welke heb jij op het oog?   Had eigenlijk verwacht dat Riri ook wel weer leuk zou worden maar die verpakking lijkt op plastic en vind er niets spannends aan. Wel twijfel ik of ik RiriWoo zal kopen. Alkeen was Heaux zoveel mooier *zucht* Maar heb nog geen 1 rode lipstick.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 24, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Had eigenlijk verwacht dat Riri ook wel weer leuk zou worden maar die verpakking lijkt op plastic en vind er niets spannends aan. Wel twijfel ik of ik RiriWoo zal kopen. Alkeen was Heaux zoveel mooier *zucht* Maar heb nog geen 1 rode lipstick.


  	Klinkt alsof de B163 lijkt op de Mac 208, die gebruik ik zelf voor mijn wenkbrauwen en ben ik heel blij mee! Ik zat zelf te denken aan de J163 als ik over zou gaan op een Hakuhodo. Ik denk dat de J163 hetzelfde formaat heeft als de B163, maar met andere haren.

  	Ik moet ook nog nieuwe kleren en dan vooral broeken. Gelukkig heeft Esprit voor cardhouders 15% korting op broeken en heb ik ook nog genoeg punten gespaard en een tegoedbon van €7,50

  	RiRi Woo is wel heel erg mooi, maar je kan ook altijd nog Ruby Woo kopen als RRW te lastig is te krijgen. Ik vind dat iedereen rood wel kan hebben, maar als je er zelf echt niet van houdt dan heeft het natuurlijk geen zin er een te kopen, want dan ga je hem toch niet dragen denk ik. Ik baal ook van de verpakking, maar ook de kleuren doen me niet zoveel als ik dacht. TTT l/s en l/l staan nog op mijn lijst en een 2e BU van RRW.


----------



## Corally (Aug 24, 2013)

Ik gebruik er nu een van Sigma en ik vind hem wel heel fijn maar ik wil nog een schuine kwast erbij zodat ik 1 van de 2 kan gebruiken voor gelliner op de waterlijn. Zoeva heeft er ook een die er fijn uitziet, de 318, ik denk dat ik voor die ga omdat ik ook een boel andere Zoeva kwasten wil hebben.  Ik heb m'n kledingkast vorige week opgeruimd en ik heb 2 vuilniszakken met kleding eruit gehaald met (bijna) ongedragen kleding/nietpassende kleding om te doneren. Dus ik ben ergens wel blij dat ik niet zoveel mac 'moet' kopen zodat ik m'n kast weer een beetje kan vullen haha.  Als ik er een neem dan wordt het denk ik Dangerous als die niet teveel op Scarlet Ibis en Sail La Vie lijkt, anders sla ik wss heel Retro Matte over.


----------



## MissHolland (Aug 26, 2013)

Rode lipstick vind ik ontzettend mooi! Maar ik ben altijd zo bang dat hij bij mij zo erg op valt of dat ik er heel bleek mee word. Ik ben namelijk echt wit bleek zeg maar (zoals een vampier haha) Sommige mensen zijn mooi wit maar dat ben ik niet als je begrijpt wat ik bedoel. Maar met bronzer en blush (ben nog steeds ontzettend blij met mijn 2 bronzers van de Temperature Rising collectie) kan ik wel wat kleur in mijn gezicht maken zodat het al anders lijkt. En kan ook altijd self tan gebruiken van st.tropez als dat mooier staat. En dat ik bang ben dat het zo erg op valt zal komen omdat ik eigenlijk nooit lipstick draag. Kan best zo zijn dat iemand anders het heel normaal zou vinden staan bij mij. Vind Mysterious Red ook erg mooi van Nars. Jammer dat Nars zo moeilijk te krijgen is zonder CC. Asos heeft ook Nars maar deze niet. Die heeft sowieso maar 3 matte kleuren. Sex Machine leek me ook wel mooi voor erbij.

  	De blush kwast van Haku bevalt ook erg goed. Gebruik hem nu voor bronzer maar ook wel voor poeder. Dan hou ik mijn vinger tegen de haren aan zodat ik wat meer poeder kan pakken. Voor blush vind ik hem eigenlijk veel te groot. Als ik mijn winter garderobe klaar heb en ik hou wat geld over komt er nog wel een echte poeder kwast. Maar ben bang dat dat pas volgend jaar word. Ik moet ook nog een nieuwe jas en rijbroek voor bij de paarden en eigenlijk een nieuwe cap (en mooie outdoor laarzen staan ook al lang op mijn wishlist) Heb de highlighter kwast ook al voor blush gebruikt, gaat ook prima! En voor highlighter is hij gewoon perfect. 

  	De 208 is iets langer dan die van Haku:





	Denk dat die met paarden haar of combi van paardenhaar en synthetisch beter is voor minder gepigmenteerde wenkbrauw poeders. Dan pakt die van mij minder op. Voor mij is dit juist een voordeel want de eyebrow cakes van Illamasqua zijn zeer gepigmenteerd.

  	Dangerous is ook een mooie kleur! En goed van je dat je je kleding kast hebt opgeruimt. Moet ik ook nodig doen maar kijk er altijd zo tegen op hehe.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 27, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Denk dat die met paarden haar of combi van paardenhaar en synthetisch beter is voor minder gepigmenteerde wenkbrauw poeders. Dan pakt die van mij minder op. Voor mij is dit juist een voordeel want de eyebrow cakes van Illamasqua zijn zeer gepigmenteerd.
> Dangerous is ook een mooie kleur! En goed van je dat je je kleding kast hebt opgeruimt. Moet ik ook nodig doen maar kijk er altijd zo tegen op hehe.


  	Als je vrijwel nooit lipstick draagt, kan je beter geen dekkende rode lipstick kopen in het begin. Mijn eerste Mac lipstick was Russian Red en in het begin droeg ik hem dus bijna nooit, omdat ik helemaal niet gewend was aan zulke felle kleuren. Je kan dan beter beginnen met een lustre of cremesheen om te wennen aan een kleurtje op je lippen en een dekkende lipstick zou je binnenshuis kunnen dragen en regelmatig in de spiegel kijken en dan kan je daar ook langzaam aan wennen. Je kan Nars trouwens bestellen bij kissandmakeupny.com en daar kan je met paypal betalen.

  	Heb je toevallig brush guards? Die kunnen ervoor zorgen dat het 'hoofd' van de blushkwast wat smaller wordt en dan heeft hij een betere maat voor blush.
  	Fijn dat de wenkbrauwkwast zo goed bevalt, hij ziet er erg mooi uit.


----------



## MACerette (Aug 27, 2013)

Lady Bug van MAC is een goede transparante rode. Ik heb de mijne een tijdje geleden verkocht. Voor mijn begrippen te subtiel. Ik ben full power gewend. Wel uitermate geschikt om eraan te wennen


----------



## Corally (Aug 27, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Lady Bug van MAC is een goede transparante rode. Ik heb de mijne een tijdje geleden verkocht. Voor mijn begrippen te subtiel. Ik ben full power gewend. Wel uitermate geschikt om eraan te wennen


  Ik ben gek op Ladybug! Ik draag rode lipstick (satin/matte/amp) ook nooit "full on''... voel me daar zo ongemakkelijk bij, geen idee waarom!


----------



## MACerette (Aug 27, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ik ben gek op Ladybug! Ik draag rode lipstick (satin/matte/amp) ook nooit "full on''... voel me daar zo ongemakkelijk bij, geen idee waarom!


  	Haha! Dat heb ik nou net andersom. Subtiel rood voelt "net niet goed" op mezelf


----------



## Corally (Aug 27, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Als je vrijwel nooit lipstick draagt, kan je beter geen dekkende rode lipstick kopen in het begin. Mijn eerste Mac lipstick was Russian Red en in het begin droeg ik hem dus bijna nooit, omdat ik helemaal niet gewend was aan zulke felle kleuren. Je kan dan beter beginnen met een lustre of cremesheen om te wennen aan een kleurtje op je lippen en een dekkende lipstick zou je binnenshuis kunnen dragen en regelmatig in de spiegel kijken en dan kan je daar ook langzaam aan wennen. Je kan Nars trouwens bestellen bij kissandmakeupny.com en daar kan je met paypal betalen.


  Weet je bij welke "Nars" sites je nog meer met paypal kan betalen?  Ik weet dat Asos en Sephora.fr paypal accepteren. Maar ik kan het op Hqhair en Nars eu niet vinden dus ik weet niet of ik met paypal kan betalen. hboy: Ik heb nog niks van Nars en ik wil echt een keer een bestelling doen.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 27, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ik weet dat Asos en Sephora.fr paypal accepteren. Maar ik kan het op Hqhair en Nars eu niet vinden dus ik weet niet of ik met paypal kan betalen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Volgens mij moet je bij HQhair ook met paypal kunnen betalen. Ik heb daar ooit OPI nagellak besteld en toen heb ik ook met paypal betaald. Verder ken ik geen andere sites helaas.

  	Edit: Hier de bevestiging dat je bij HQhair inderdaad met paypal kan betalen, http://www.hqhair.com/terms-and-conditions.info bij punt 11 kan je zien op welke manier je kan betalen.


----------



## Corally (Aug 27, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Weet je bij welke "Nars" sites je nog meer met paypal kan betalen?   Ik weet dat Asos en Sephora.fr paypal accepteren. Maar ik kan het op Hqhair en Nars eu niet vinden dus ik weet niet of ik met paypal kan betalen. hboy:  Ik heb nog niks van Nars en ik wil echt een keer een bestelling doen.
> ...


  Thanks! Ik heb nog nooit op Asos en HQhair besteld maar daar is Nars het goedkoopste + gratis verzending dus dat is een makkelijke keuze .


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 27, 2013)

Corally said:


> Thanks! Ik heb nog nooit op Asos en HQhair besteld maar daar is Nars het goedkoopste + gratis verzending dus dat is een makkelijke keuze .


  	Graag gedaan Ben benieuwd wat je gaat bestellen. Ik heb zelf ook pas mijn eerste Nars lipstick en blush gekocht via een cp en die bevallen goed!


----------



## Corally (Aug 27, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks! Ik heb nog nooit op Asos en HQhair besteld maar daar is Nars het goedkoopste + gratis verzending dus dat is een makkelijke keuze .
> ...


  Oh kak, ik zie net dat Asos alleen naar UK & Ierland verzendt. Naja, HQ it is.  Ik ga voor een blush, al weet ik nog niet welke haha. Welke kleuren heb je?


----------



## Corally (Aug 27, 2013)

-


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 27, 2013)

Corally said:


> Oh kak, ik zie net dat Asos alleen naar UK & Ierland verzendt. Naja, HQ it is.  Ik ga voor een blush, al weet ik nog niet welke haha. Welke kleuren heb je?


  	Ik heb Gaiety en Scarlet Empress.


----------



## MissHolland (Aug 27, 2013)

Ben niet zo weg van de lustre finish. Heb er maar een. Misschien de verkeerde maar is na een half uur er al af. Maar satin is misschien beter kwa houdbaarheid? Vind matte wel erg mooi. Denk dat ik RiriWoo gewoon bestel en gewoon moet leren dragen   Ah wat stom dat Asos Nars niet naar NL stuurt.. HQ zijn wisselende revieuws maar denk dat ik daar binnenkort ook maar ga bestellen. Moet binnenkort een nieuwe foundation en zit te denken om de sheer glow te bestellen. En dan doe ik er een matte lip dinges in Sex Machine bij.  Toevallig vandaag Deep Throat blush weer eens op. Is ook wel een mooie blush van Nars. Ik draag hem veel te weinig (!) trouwens omdat ik bijna iedere dag Naked Rose van Illamasqua draag.


----------



## Corally (Aug 27, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Ben niet zo weg van de lustre finish. Heb er maar een. Misschien de verkeerde maar is na een half uur er al af. Maar satin is misschien beter kwa houdbaarheid? Vind matte wel erg mooi. Denk dat ik RiriWoo gewoon bestel en gewoon moet leren dragen   Ah wat stom dat Asos Nars niet naar NL stuurt.. HQ zijn wisselende revieuws maar denk dat ik daar binnenkort ook maar ga bestellen. Moet binnenkort een nieuwe foundation en zit te denken om de sheer glow te bestellen. En dan doe ik er een matte lip dinges in Sex Machine bij.  Toevallig vandaag Deep Throat blush weer eens op. Is ook wel een mooie blush van Nars. Ik draag hem veel te weinig (!) trouwens omdat ik bijna iedere dag Naked Rose van Illamasqua draag.


  Niet alle lustres zijn hetzelfde hoor, de meeste blijven echt wel langer dan een halfuur op je lippen. Haha je kan dat doen, mij is het iig niet gelukt..   Ja echt stom hè.   Ik ken het! Ik draag heel vaak The Perfect Cheek dus veel anderen krijgen niet zoveel liefde. :lol:


----------



## Corally (Aug 27, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Oh kak, ik zie net dat Asos alleen naar UK
> ...


  Ik had verwacht dat je voor een warmere blush zou gaan haha. Mooie kleuren hoor.


----------



## MissHolland (Aug 27, 2013)

Oh ja brush guards heb ik niet. Ik had gelezen dat ze niet zo goed zijn voor kwasten met echt haar. Hakuhodo zegt dat je ze ook dat je ze het best natuurlijk aan de lucht kunt laten drogen. Jou ervaring is er wel goed mee? Ik denk dat als je er heel voorzichtig mee bent het wel kan. Waar koop je ze? Uitproberen kan altijd natuurlijk.  Corally, welke is The Perfect Cheek? Linkje? RiriWoo zal wel snel uit verkocht zijn of bedoel je dat niet met mij is het nog niet gelukt? Ik zie het wel en anders word het een andere lipstick.


----------



## Corally (Aug 27, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Oh ja brush guards heb ik niet. Ik had gelezen dat ze niet zo goed zijn voor kwasten met echt haar. Hakuhodo zegt dat je ze ook dat je ze het best natuurlijk aan de lucht kunt laten drogen. Jou ervaring is er wel goed mee? Ik denk dat als je er heel voorzichtig mee bent het wel kan. Waar koop je ze? Uitproberen kan altijd natuurlijk.  Corally, welke is The Perfect Cheek? Linkje? RiriWoo zal wel snel uit verkocht zijn of bedoel je dat niet met mij is het nog niet gelukt? Ik zie het wel en anders word het een andere lipstick.


  TPC is een LE van MAC  En ik bedoelde dat het mij niet gelukt is om rood  "gewoon te leren dragen", ik moet het altijd wat sheerer dragen omdat ik het anders gewoon te heftig vind. Maar dat heb ik met meer kleuren hoor.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 27, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Corally, welke is The Perfect Cheek? Linkje? RiriWoo zal wel snel uit verkocht zijn of bedoel je dat niet met mij is het nog niet gelukt? Ik zie het wel en anders word het een andere lipstick.


  	Ik gebruik Brush Guards tegenwoordig alleen bij kwasten die al droog zijn. Als ik ze er dan een dag ofzo omheen laat dan zijn de kwasten al een stuk compacter. Ik heb mijn kwasten rechtop in een glas met decoratiezout staan en dan kan het ook geen kwaad omdat de brush guards niet door iets in de omgeving naar beneden geduwd kunnen worden. Als ze naar beneden geduwd worden dan kunnen de haren inderdaad beschadigen. Ik bestel ze via de eigen website van The Brush Guard. Ze hebben trouwens 4 maten (eyeliner/oogschaduw, blush, foundation en poeder/kabuki), maar ik houd me helemaal niet aan de benaming die elke maat heeft. De eyeliner/oogschaduw vind ik te small voor sommige oogschaduw kwasten bijvoorbeeld en de blush maat is ook vaak te smal voor blush kwasten, maar wel fijn voor highlight kwasten. Voor blush kwasten pak ik de foundation maat.


----------



## Corally (Aug 27, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Ik had verwacht dat je voor een warmere blush zou gaan haha. Mooie kleuren hoor.
> ...


  Haha oke.  Ik heb Peony Petal maar die ligt in m'n kast om verkocht te worden.


----------



## Gatton (Aug 27, 2013)

Ik wilde binnenkort ook eens bij HQhair bestellen, maar Albatross is uitverkocht en ze hebben de NARS eyeshadow base niet! Grr


----------



## MissHolland (Aug 27, 2013)

Heb net een bestelling geplaatst bij HQ. Sex Machine en de foundation in Siberia.  Gister ook Banana poeder ontvangen. Net wakker geworden met allemaal pukkels. Vandaag weer proberen. Als het daarna weer zo is past hij niet zo goed bij mijn huid. Banana is niet zo geel als ik dachten past beter bij mij dan Cameo.  Gatton, die hebben ze wel. Ik kan Albatross juist niet vinden op de site haha. Plak in een nieuwe post de link. Zit op mijn mobiel en dan lukt het plakken bij een tekst niet. Op deze site dan. Normaal lukt het wel.


----------



## MissHolland (Aug 27, 2013)

http://m.hqhair.com/nars-pro-prime-smudge-proof-eyeshadow-base/10409459.html


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 27, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Gatton, die hebben ze wel. Ik kan Albatross juist niet vinden op de site haha. Plak in een nieuwe post de link. Zit op mijn mobiel en dan lukt het plakken bij een tekst niet. Op deze site dan. Normaal lukt het wel.


  	Als je toevallig een NC15 foundation hebt, kan je die dan naast Siberia swatchen als die binnen is? Ik ben aan het twijfelen of ik Siberia of Gobi zou moeten nemen.


----------



## MissHolland (Aug 28, 2013)

Die heb ik en ik zal swatches voor je maken zodra de foundation binnen is. Ik twijfelde ook tussen Gobi en Siberia. Denk dat Globi meer NC15 is. Maar die is voor mij te donker in de winter dus ben ik maar voor Siberia gegaan. NC15 kan ik nu net hebben.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 28, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Die heb ik en ik zal swatches voor je maken zodra de foundation binnen is. Ik twijfelde ook tussen Gobi en Siberia. Denk dat Globi meer NC15 is. Maar die is voor mij te donker in de winter dus ben ik maar voor Siberia gegaan. NC15 kan ik nu net hebben.


  	Super dankje!


----------



## MissHolland (Aug 29, 2013)

Heb net een concealer kwast van Koyudo erbij besteld. Door de 2 eerdere bestellingen had ik allemaal punten gekregen zodat je korting op de volgende bestelling hebt. Het waren aardig wat punten die tot het einde van de maand geldig zijn en vond het zonde om er niets mee te doen. Heb de concealer kwast nu voor 10 euro inclusief verzendkosten. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ben ik iig save dit keer en een concealer kwast heb ik nog niet. Gebruik nu mijn foundation kwast en vingers altijd.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 29, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Ben ik iig save dit keer en een concealer kwast heb ik nog niet. Gebruik nu mijn foundation kwast en vingers altijd.


  	Die ziet er schattig uit en wat een mooie deal! Ik heb gisteren flink geshopt. Ik had nog een bon van €7,50 voor de Esprit en op alle jeans was 15% korting en ik had dringend nieuwe broeken nodig. Dus nu heb ik er 3 paar bij en nog 2 t-shirts en een shirt met lange mouwen. ICI Paris heeft nu 40% korting op mascara's, dus heb ik meteen een nieuwe tube van de Sublime de Chanel gekocht, want die bevalt me heel goed. Toen ben ik nog naar de Douglas gegaan en daar is nu 20% korting op Chanel. Bij de Douglas in de Heuvelgalerie wordt ik vrijwel altijd door dezelfde vrouw geholpen. Ze kent me ondertussen al en is echt heel vriendelijk en behulpzaam. Ik heb daar de Inspiration cream blush, Esprit en Rendez-Vous Rouge Coco Shines en Audacieuse Rouge Allure gekocht. Ze hadden Esprit niet op voorraad, maar de vrouw belde het andere filiaal in de stad op en daar hadden ze hem wel en toen ging zij die voor me halen! Ze heeft me daarna nog 5 proefjes en een schattig make-up tasje gratis meegegeven. Ik ben echt heel tevreden met de service daar, dus als je een keer in Eindhoven gaat winkelen raad ik dat Douglas filiaal zeker aan. De vrouw die me hielp heeft halflang zwart golvend/krullend haar en op de kassabon staat dat ze Fem heet. Ow en ze verkopen er sinds kort ook Origins, dus ik denk dat ik daar binnenkort maar wat huidverzorging ga halen.


----------



## Corally (Aug 29, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Ik wilde binnenkort ook eens bij HQhair bestellen, maar Albatross is uitverkocht en ze hebben de NARS eyeshadow base niet! Grr


  Ik wil Albatross denk ik ook nog maar ik twijfel omdat ik ook Gotta Glow heb van ELF en dat is een dupe van Albatross en die vind ik heel mooi.. De Nars eyeshadow base hebben ze wel! Ben daar ook erg benieuwd naar maar ik heb nog zoveel oogschaduwbasissen op voorraad dat ik die niet mag kopen van mezelf.


----------



## Gatton (Aug 29, 2013)

Iemand van Makeup Addiction op Reddit gaat me heul veul testers van oogschaduwbasissen sturen, zodat ik mijn holy grail kan vinden! Supertof! Hoef alleen voor de shipping te betalen. <3 Oa testers van NARS, Too Faced, UD, ed. ^_^ Superlief!


----------



## MissHolland (Aug 29, 2013)

Pinkdollface, heerlijk geshopt dus! Hoe zijn de blushers van Chanel? Blijven die de hele dag zitten? Echt fijn dat je daar zo goed geholpen word. Hier zit alleen een kleine Douglas waar je beter geen advies kan vragen. Echt heel jammer.. De laatste keer dat ik advies vroeg was om een foundation met gele ondertoon op waterbasis. Ze had geen idee en moest 3 verschillende vragen. Uiteindelijk een veel te donkere mee genomen (is ook al een paar jaar terug) Maar shop nu graag veel online. Klinkt gek maar ik heb nu minder miskopen! Zal wel komen omdat ik alles eerst heel goed uit zoek.  Corally, als je over die van Elf tevreden bent en hij echt een dupe is zou ik het niet doen. Dan zou ik voor een andere highlighter van Nars gaan.  Gatton, ik ken het niet maar super leuk dat je zo van alles kunt uitproberen!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 29, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Gatton, ik ken het niet maar super leuk dat je zo van alles kunt uitproberen!


  	De cream blush bevalt me heel goed. Ze voelen echt apart aan en drogen op tot een soort poeder finish, maar het lijkt toch minder droog op de huid dan een echt poeder. Inspiration bleef de hele dag goed zitten, maar ik had er wel Mac Invisible Set Powder overheen aangebracht.
  	Balen dat je bij jou niet zo'n fijne service hebt. Ik krijg bij de Douglas, Ici Parix enzo ook vrijwel altijd een te donkere foundation mee, maar dat is ook omdat bijna geen enkel merk een foundation licht genoeg heeft voor mij. Ik vraag wat foundations betreft dus eigenlijk nooit om advies, maar zoek het ook online uit en vraag dan of ze een sample willen geven, omdat ik dus zo licht ben.


----------



## Eleentje (Aug 31, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Die ziet er schattig uit en wat een mooie deal! Ik heb gisteren flink geshopt. Ik had nog een bon van €7,50 voor de Esprit en op alle jeans was 15% korting en ik had dringend nieuwe broeken nodig. Dus nu heb ik er 3 paar bij en nog 2 t-shirts en een shirt met lange mouwen. ICI Paris heeft nu 40% korting op mascara's, dus heb ik meteen een nieuwe tube van de Sublime de Chanel gekocht, want die bevalt me heel goed. Toen ben ik nog naar de Douglas gegaan en daar is nu 20% korting op Chanel. Bij de Douglas in de Heuvelgalerie wordt ik vrijwel altijd door dezelfde vrouw geholpen. Ze kent me ondertussen al en is echt heel vriendelijk en behulpzaam. Ik heb daar de Inspiration cream blush, Esprit en Rendez-Vous Rouge Coco Shines en Audacieuse Rouge Allure gekocht. Ze hadden Esprit niet op voorraad, maar de vrouw belde het andere filiaal in de stad op en daar hadden ze hem wel en toen ging zij die voor me halen! Ze heeft me daarna nog 5 proefjes en een schattig make-up tasje gratis meegegeven. Ik ben echt heel tevreden met de service daar, dus als je een keer in Eindhoven gaat winkelen raad ik dat Douglas filiaal zeker aan. De vrouw die me hielp heeft halflang zwart golvend/krullend haar en op de kassabon staat dat ze Fem heet. Ow en ze verkopen er sinds kort ook Origins, dus ik denk dat ik daar binnenkort maar wat huidverzorging ga halen.


  	Klinkt alsof je echt een leuke shopdag hebt beleefd!

  	Ik ben ook een grote fan van Sublime mascara, en 40 % korting is wel mooi meegenomen. Ik zit momenteel zonder geld na mijn reis naar de Oekraine, maar ik heb een 5 euro bon van Ici Paris in de post gekregen voor mijn aankomende verjaardag, dus ga ik hem gewoon halen voor de b/u. Ik hoop dat Ici Paris weer eens hetzelfde actie gaat doen voor lippenstift en lipgloss, zoals vorig jaar (maar dan als mijn loon alweer gestort is, haha).


----------



## Corally (Sep 1, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Pinkdollface, heerlijk geshopt dus! Hoe zijn de blushers van Chanel? Blijven die de hele dag zitten? Echt fijn dat je daar zo goed geholpen word. Hier zit alleen een kleine Douglas waar je beter geen advies kan vragen. Echt heel jammer.. De laatste keer dat ik advies vroeg was om een foundation met gele ondertoon op waterbasis. Ze had geen idee en moest 3 verschillende vragen. Uiteindelijk een veel te donkere mee genomen (is ook al een paar jaar terug) Maar shop nu graag veel online. Klinkt gek maar ik heb nu minder miskopen! Zal wel komen omdat ik alles eerst heel goed uit zoek.  Corally, als je over die van Elf tevreden bent en hij echt een dupe is zou ik het niet doen. Dan zou ik voor een andere highlighter van Nars gaan.  Gatton, ik ken het niet maar super leuk dat je zo van alles kunt uitproberen!


  Ik denk idd dat ik Albatross pas ga kopen zodra die van ELF op is. Als die ooit opgaat tenminste want zo vaak pak ik hem nou ook weer niet haha.    Ik heb net EINDELIJK een bestelling gedaan bij Fyrinnae, nu moet ik zo'n 2 maanden wachten hahaha. Ik heb Serendipity pressed eyeshadow, Velvet-gel silica primer, Oil Control powder en Pixie Epoxy besteld.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Sep 2, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ik heb net EINDELIJK een bestelling gedaan bij Fyrinnae, nu moet ik zo'n 2 maanden wachten hahaha. Ik heb Serendipity pressed eyeshadow, Velvet-gel silica primer, Oil Control powder en Pixie Epoxy besteld.


  	Gaaf ben benieuwd!


----------



## Gatton (Sep 4, 2013)

Wanneer komt de Retro Matte naar Nederland? Las dat de 2 lichtroze lipsticks LE zijn, en laat ik in een lichtroze kick zijn... XD


----------



## Corally (Sep 4, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Ik denk idd dat ik Albatross pas ga kopen zodra die van ELF op is. Als die ooit opgaat tenminste want zo vaak pak ik hem nou ook weer niet haha.   Ik heb net EINDELIJK een bestelling gedaan bij Fyrinnae, nu moet ik zo'n 2 maanden wachten hahaha. Ik heb Serendipity pressed eyeshadow, Velvet-gel silica primer, Oil Control powder en Pixie Epoxy besteld.
> ...


 Ik wil het pakketje NU hebben. :haha:   





Gatton said:


> Wanneer komt de Retro Matte naar Nederland? Las dat de 2 lichtroze lipsticks LE zijn, en laat ik in een lichtroze kick zijn... XD


 21 september! Maar ik zou eerder gaan stalken want de datum voor Indulge is 7 september en die staat sinds vanochtend ook al op Douglas. Ik heb alleen Feed The Senses besteld en als het goed is krijg ik 'm morgen. Heb 's ochtends wel college dus ik hoop dat ik de bezorger niet misloop. Ik sla Retro Matte helemaal over *trots*


----------



## Gatton (Sep 4, 2013)

Dankjewel! Is dat ook de instore datum en komen alle kleuren dan ook? Er is weer volop verwarring...

Oh, hebben jullie dames ook aanraders voor matte oogschaduws in natuurlijke tinten? Ik wil eens wat meer kleuren dan er in mijn Sleek en MUA paletjes zitten! Wil nog een keer een INGLOT palet aanschaffen, maar moet ik even voor besparen eerst, hihi


----------



## Corally (Sep 4, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Dankjewel! Is dat ook de instore datum en komen alle kleuren dan ook? Er is weer volop verwarring...   Oh, hebben jullie dames ook aanraders voor matte oogschaduws in natuurlijke tinten? Ik wil eens wat meer kleuren dan er in mijn Sleek en MUA paletjes zitten! Wil nog een keer een INGLOT palet aanschaffen, maar moet ik even voor besparen eerst, hihi


 Dat is de instore datum maar online komt het vaak eerder online. Als het goed is komen alle kleuren, er is volgens mij alleen maar verwarring over wat permanent is en wat LE.  Inglot heeft hele mooie (matte) neutrals. Temptalia heeft swatches dus ik zou zeker een kijkje nemen op haar site.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Sep 4, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Dankjewel! Is dat ook de instore datum en komen alle kleuren dan ook? Er is weer volop verwarring...
> 
> Oh, hebben jullie dames ook aanraders voor matte oogschaduws in natuurlijke tinten? Ik wil eens wat meer kleuren dan er in mijn Sleek en MUA paletjes zitten! Wil nog een keer een INGLOT palet aanschaffen, maar moet ik even voor besparen eerst, hihi


  Als je blendingkleuren voor de crease zoekt, dan kan ik Omega en Wedge aanraden en als highlight Blanc Type (die is ook fijn voor over het hele ooglid om de kleur egaal te krijgen). Van de donkerbruine oogschaduws van Mac vind ik Espresso (koeler) en Brown Down (warmer) erg mooi. Inglot heeft ook mooie donkerbruine kleuren, ik heb daar geen lichtere neutrale kleuren van en ik weet de nummers ook niet uit mijn hoofd.

  Ik zou wat Retro Matte betreft ervan uitgaan dat Fixed On Drama, Steady Going en Runway Hit LE zijn en de rest permanent.


----------



## Liz2012 (Sep 5, 2013)

Voor wie geïnteresseerd is in de Retro Matte collectie, ze staat nu online op de MAC website. Redelijk vroeg dus. Antonio Lopez en Indulge staan er ook bij. Heb Feed The Senses, Runway Hit, en Fixed On Drama besteld 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voor All Fired Up en Flat Out Fabulous kan ik hopelijk B2M'en in Londen volgende week. Veel haulplezier allemaal!


----------



## Corally (Sep 5, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> Voor wie geïnteresseerd is in de Retro Matte collectie, ze staat nu online op de MAC website. Redelijk vroeg dus. Antonio Lopez en Indulge staan er ook bij. Heb Feed The Senses, Runway Hit, en Fixed On Drama besteld ompom: Voor All Fired Up en Flat Out Fabulous kan ik hopelijk B2M'en in Londen volgende week. Veel haulplezier allemaal!


  Dat is vroeg zeg. Ik heb net mijn Feed The Senses ontvangen! Door het warme weer zag hij er niet uit (ik denk dat dat de reden is tenminste want de verpakking was serieus warm) dus ik heb hem maar even in de koelkast gedaan. Ik hoop maar dat al die rare hobbeltjes weggaan.. heb ik nog nooit eerder gehad, ben alleen bekend met het ''gezweet''. Ik heb hem nog niet geswatched maar volgens mij is het wel een mooie kleur voor mij.   Edit: Nooh hij ziet er nog steeds lelijk uit T_T Mijn FTS is trouwens superkort, ik heb nog een paar ongebruikte MAC lipsticks en FTS is véél korter dan die lipsticks, ik heb nog nooit zo'n korte lipstick gehad. Beetje teleurstellend haha. Maar de kleur zal het vast goedmaken.


----------



## Corally (Sep 5, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ik heb juist 's middags college. Zal ik 's ochtends voor jou de wacht houden en jij 's middags voor mij  (Ik kan trouwens niet meer bij alle smilies, de horizontale scrollbalk is verdwenen, is dat bij iemand anders ook?)


 Geen huisgenoten aanwezig vandaag?  En ik kan gewoon bij alle smilies.


----------



## Gatton (Sep 5, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> Voor wie geïnteresseerd is in de Retro Matte collectie, ze staat nu online op de MAC website. Redelijk vroeg dus. Antonio Lopez en Indulge staan er ook bij. Heb Feed The Senses, Runway Hit, en Fixed On Drama besteld
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh, leuk! Ben jammer genoeg op geen enkele kleur verliefd geworden, dus maar eens swatchen in de winkels.  De LE's komen toch ook in de winkels?
Oh, Antonio Lopez spul zit er ook in. Wil Moxie nog heel graag, maar weet bijna zeker dat ik niet genoeg gebruik ga maken van zo'n lippalet.

[edit] Ik koop Moxie wel een keer over. Wil wel graag die bronze eyes palette, maar al uitverkocht! Brr! Zaterdag komt hij in de winkels, ik kan pas dinsdag winkelen 
Balen dat je lipstick vervormd is, Corally! En heb laatst ook mijn MAC lipsticks zitten vergelijken, de ene is korter dan de ander.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Sep 5, 2013)

Corally said:


> Geen huisgenoten aanwezig vandaag?  En ik kan gewoon bij alle smilies.


  Klote selectvracht...een huisgenoot heeft het in de gaten gehouden voor me, maar bij de track & trace van selectvracht staat er nog steeds dat het pakje is ontvangen op het lokaal depot en vandaag wordt aangeboden. Uhmm wanneer vandaag dan wel het is al kwart over 5?! De status is nog niet eens veranderd naar bezorger is onderweg *zucht* zal wel weer eens morgen worden en dat terwijl ik gisterochtend al besteld heb en ze tegenwoordig bestellingen geplaatst voor 6 uur 's avonds de volgende dag bezorgen.

  Ik kan nog steeds niet bij alle smilies Misschien ligt het aan mijn nieuwe laptop ofzo.


----------



## Corally (Sep 5, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Geen huisgenoten aanwezig vandaag?  En ik kan gewoon bij alle smilies.
> ...


  Is het veranderd naar 18.00? Wist ik niet eens.   Wel irritant zeg! Maar Selektvracht bezorgt tot 21.00 dus het kan best zijn dat je 'm vanavond krijgt. Wat heb je eigenlijk besteld?


----------



## Pinkdollface (Sep 5, 2013)

Corally said:


> Wel irritant zeg! Maar Selektvracht bezorgt tot 21.00 dus het kan best zijn dat je 'm vanavond krijgt. Wat heb je eigenlijk besteld?


  Ja dat is veranderd, daar kwam ik vorige week ofzo ook pas achter, wel heel fijn als het tenminste zou werken

  Ok dat wist ik dan weer niet. Hopen dan maar dat ze nog komen.
  Ik heb Eat, Love, Deep Cravings, Sex & The Oyster en 2x Just A Bite besteld. Ik wilde Feed The Senses misschien ook, maar ik heb er nu het geld niet voor. Ik baal daarom ook een beetje dat Retro Matte al online staat. Van Indulge mist de Mac site trouwens een aantal oogschaduws en een blush en een groot deel komt binnenkort pas. Ach ik heb genoeg plezier op dit moment met mijn nieuwe laptop! Die oude was echt zo nodig aan vervanging toe, dus een nieuwe hebben die helemaal perfect functioneert is echt heerlijk. Ik heb nu ook een touchscreen en kan dus lekker nutteloze spelletjes doen


----------



## Corally (Sep 5, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ja dat is veranderd, daar kwam ik vorige week ofzo ook pas achter, wel heel fijn als het tenminste zou werken  Ok dat wist ik dan weer niet. Hopen dan maar dat ze nog komen. Ik heb Eat, Love, Deep Cravings, Sex & The Oyster en 2x Just A Bite besteld. Ik wilde Feed The Senses misschien ook, maar ik heb er nu het geld niet voor. Ik baal daarom ook een beetje dat Retro Matte al online staat. Van Indulge mist de Mac site trouwens een aantal oogschaduws en een blush en een groot deel komt binnenkort pas. Ach ik heb genoeg plezier op dit moment met mijn nieuwe laptop! Die oude was echt zo nodig aan vervanging toe, dus een nieuwe hebben die helemaal perfect functioneert is echt heerlijk. Ik heb nu ook een touchscreen en kan dus lekker nutteloze spelletjes doen:lol:


 Haha ja idd.   Ik heb zelf nog nooit zo laat een pakje ontvangen van Selektvracht maar op hun site staat dat ze tot 21.00 bezorgen dusja.. Haha toch maar wel JAB gekocht?  Wat voor een laptop heb je nu? Ik heb ook echt een nieuwe laptop nodig maar het komt er maar niet van door alle leuke make-upjes die ik *moet* kopen.:meh:


----------



## Pinkdollface (Sep 5, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ik heb zelf nog nooit zo laat een pakje ontvangen van Selektvracht maar op hun site staat dat ze tot 21.00 bezorgen dusja.. Haha toch maar wel JAB gekocht?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nu zijn er ineens 3 updates: bezorger is met pakje onderweg, geadresseerde was niet thuis en pakje wordt op eerstvolgende dag opnieuw aangeboden
  Misschien heeft mijn huisgenoot de bel niet gehoord of de postbode is geweest in het kwartier ofzo dat er niemand oplette, maar waarom was die update dat hij onderweg was er pas zo laat echt stom.
  Ja toch maar wel ik hou teveel van rode lipstick! Ik heb nu een Acer Aspire V5. Bij Redcoon hadden ze die nu in de aanbieding http://www.redcoon.nl/B467946-Acer-Aspire-V5-571PG-53338G1TMass_Laptops. Nu zijn er op verschillende sites back to school aanbiedingen, dus het is wel een ideale tijd om er een te kopen.


----------



## Corally (Sep 5, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Nu zijn er ineens 3 updates: bezorger is met pakje onderweg, geadresseerde was niet thuis en pakje wordt op eerstvolgende dag opnieuw aangeboden Misschien heeft mijn huisgenoot de bel niet gehoord of de postbode is geweest in het kwartier ofzo dat er niemand oplette, maar waarom was die update dat hij onderweg was er pas zo laat echt stom. Ja toch maar wel ik hou teveel van rode lipstick! Ik heb nu een Acer Aspire V5. Bij Redcoon hadden ze die nu in de aanbieding http://www.redcoon.nl/B467946-Acer-Aspire-V5-571PG-53338G1TMass_Laptops. Nu zijn er op verschillende sites back to school aanbiedingen, dus het is wel een ideale tijd om er een te kopen.


  Hm balen.   Rode lipstick staat je ook heel goed.  En de laptop ziet er mooi uit! Ik heb niet genoeg geld om een nieuwe te kopen, ik zou dan maanden moeten sparen en niks kopen en dat kan ik echt niet. :lol: M'n laptop doet het op zich nog wel redelijk voor een laptop die al vier jaar oud is en jaren meegesleept wordt naar school. Maar hij is gewoon zo sloom en loopt best vaak vast en daar erger ik me echt aan.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Sep 5, 2013)

Corally said:


> Hm balen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hihi dankje toch zou het denk ik wel goed zijn als ik eens een rode lipstick zou overslaan
  Ik kan ook echt niet niets kopen. Ik had gelukkig wat kunnen regelen met mijn ouders. Mijn laptop was al 5 jaar oud en na 1 jaar deed de accu het al niet meer goed en ik heb sinds toen dus eigenlijk altijd een stopcontact nodig gehad. Hij was ook erg sloom geworden en had gewoon hele vreemde kuren. Hij liep vaak vast tijdens het opstarten bijvoorbeeld. Ik snap goed dat je je aan dat slome kan ergeren. Die van mij kon er dus lang over doen op te starten en mijn nieuwe heeft maar 15 seconden ofzo nodig echt wow.


----------



## Corally (Sep 5, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Hihi dankje toch zou het denk ik wel goed zijn als ik eens een rode lipstick zou overslaan Ik kan ook echt niet niets kopen. Ik had gelukkig wat kunnen regelen met mijn ouders. Mijn laptop was al 5 jaar oud en na 1 jaar deed de accu het al niet meer goed en ik heb sinds toen dus eigenlijk altijd een stopcontact nodig gehad. Hij was ook erg sloom geworden en had gewoon hele vreemde kuren. Hij liep vaak vast tijdens het opstarten bijvoorbeeld. Ik snap goed dat je je aan dat slome kan ergeren. Die van mij kon er dus lang over doen op te starten en mijn nieuwe heeft maar 15 seconden ofzo nodig echt wow.


 Volgens mij kan je geen rode lipstick overslaan!   Opstarten duurt idd zoooo lang, voordat ik hem kan gebruiken zonder dat hij gelijk vastloopt ben ik al zo'n 10 min. verder. :lol: Een tijdje sloot hij ook niet meer af, dan bleef hij hangen bij de updates. En laatst sloot hij telkens af als ik een film of serie ging kijken die alleen met VLC afgespeeld kan worden. Bleek dus dat ik een virus had dat m'n virusscanner niet automatisch kon detecteren, ik moest m'n virusscanner dus van te voren instellen dat hij vanaf het opstarten (dus nog voor het inlogscherm) zou scannen en toen had ik het virus gevonden (vreemd genoeg was VLC niet geïnfecteerd..). Maar daar ben ik ook weer vanaf gelukkig. Maar hij had eerst nog veel meer kuren hoor, bijv. dat als ik 'm opstartte alleen de blue screen of death kreeg. Ik heb ook al zo'n drie keer alles moeten verwijderen en windows opnieuw moeten installeren omdat hij niks meer deed. En ik ben véél bestanden kwijtgeraakt. Maar goed, hij doet het nu weer redelijk. :lol:  Edit: en mijn horizontale balk bij de smilies is nu ook weg! Ligt niet aan jou dus.


----------



## MissHolland (Sep 5, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> Voor wie geïnteresseerd is in de Retro Matte collectie, ze staat nu online op de MAC website. Redelijk vroeg dus. Antonio Lopez en Indulge staan er ook bij. Heb Feed The Senses, Runway Hit, en Fixed On Drama besteld ompom: Voor All Fired Up en Flat Out Fabulous kan ik hopelijk B2M'en in Londen volgende week. Veel haulplezier allemaal!


 Dat is snel!! Ik heb Runway Hit gekocht. Geen idee of hij me zal staan. Hoop het! En nog RiriWoo volgende maand en dan de rest van het jaar moet ik me even inhouden.  Zal later verder bij lezen. Letters griemelen wat op mijn telefoon.


----------



## Corally (Sep 5, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Liz2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Voor wie geïnteresseerd is in de Retro Matte collectie, ze staat nu online op de MAC website. Redelijk vroeg dus. Antonio Lopez en Indulge staan er ook bij. Heb Feed The Senses, Runway Hit, en Fixed On Drama besteld ompom: Voor All Fired Up en Flat Out Fabulous kan ik hopelijk B2M'en in Londen volgende week. Veel haulplezier allemaal!
> ...


  Oeh leuk.  Ik kan echt niet wachten tot Divine Night uitkomt! Die verpakking alleen is al om te kwijlen en mineralize is m'n zwakte + de sets zien er tot nu goed uit terwijl ik normaal niets met de sets heb. Ik zit telkens te stuiteren als ik aan die collectie denk haha.  :fluffy: Ik denk/hoop dat het de beste collectie van dit jaar wordt.


----------



## MissHolland (Sep 5, 2013)

Gatton, oh spannend zeg hoop dat het bronze palette dan nog in de winkel ligt!  Pinkdollface, Just a Bite lijkt me echt vet mooi! Ik twijfelde nog of ik die zou nemen of Riri! Ga tochmaar voor de laatste omdat daar al zoveel positieve reviews over zijn.  Die andere matte lipsticks zijn ook mooi. Gelukkig zijn die geen LE kan ik nog wat swatches afwachten. Als we dan nog een workshop gaan doen kan ik daar mooi een van bij nemen.


----------



## MissHolland (Sep 5, 2013)

Oh shoot, Divine Night komt ook nog uit.. Naja dan maar mijn belofte verbreken als ik ECHT iets moois zie haha


----------



## Corally (Sep 5, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Oh shoot, Divine Night komt ook nog uit.. Naja dan maar mijn belofte verbreken als ik ECHT iets moois zie haha


  Haha   Ik ga zelfs (soort van) sparen voor die collectie. :lol: En ik moet echt een keer alle make-up die apart ligt om te verkopen online gooien. Maar het is zoveel werk T_T De vorige keer was ik echt een week bezig en nu heb ik een hele kast vol dus ik ben dan weken bezig.. Ik stel het telkens uit haha.


----------



## MissHolland (Sep 5, 2013)

Die komt volgende maand al uit toch? Ja lijkt me idd veel werk. Je moet vast ook foto's erbij maken. Ben je wel even zoet mee! Zelfs ik stel het opruimen op en ik heb maar 1 la haha. Wel en diepe en helemaal vol gepropt.


----------



## Corally (Sep 5, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Die komt volgende maand al uit toch? Ja lijkt me idd veel werk. Je moet vast ook foto's erbij maken. Ben je wel even zoet mee! Zelfs ik stel het opruimen op en ik heb maar 1 la haha. Wel en diepe en helemaal vol gepropt.


 In Amerika wel ja, maar als het goed is eind oktober pas dus ik denk dat het in NL begin november wordt. En Glamour Daze kwam ook begin november in NL uit.  In een oude kast van m'n zus bewaar ik al mijn ''tijd om te verkopen'' make-up, parfum, nagellak etc. en dat is ondertussen al zo'n 8 schoenendozen vol *shame*. En idd ik moet foto's maken en lijstjes maken met de conditie en prijs etc. Teveel werk gewoon lol. Ik snap ook echt niet dat ik zoveel make-up heb kunnen in een paar jaar tijd. Gelukkig ben ik nu veel strenger voor mezelf.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ik heb zelf twee keer die linkerkast voor m'n make-up en daar past echt wel veel in en ik weiger er nog een bij te kopen. Ik heb hier allemaal bakjes inzitten dus het is lekker overzichtelijk maar mét die bakjes kan ik wel een stuk minder kwijt dan zonder. Het ergste is nog wel dat de hoeveelheid make-up die ik wil verkopen volgens mij meer is dan dan wat er nu in mijn kastjes zit. hboy:


----------



## Pinkdollface (Sep 5, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Die komt volgende maand al uit toch? Ja lijkt me idd veel werk. Je moet vast ook foto's erbij maken. Ben je wel even zoet mee! Zelfs ik stel het opruimen op en ik heb maar 1 la haha. Wel en diepe en helemaal vol gepropt.


  Bedoel je Divine Nights? De kerstcollectie komt meestal pas in november.


----------



## Corally (Sep 5, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ik denk het ook Dat is balen dat je er zoveel problemen mee hebt gehad. Wel een handige truck om te weten van je virusscanner nog voor het opstarten te laten scannen. Als die van mij nog eens raar doet ga ik dat ook maar proberen. Bij mij was het geluid met de VLC player uiteindelijk niet meer zo goed. Bepaalde tonen gingen heel brommend klinken ofzo.  Bij mij heeft hij ook weleens heel veel dingen eraf gegooit na een virusscan. Dan verdwenen er ineens allerlei iconen van mijn bureaublad.  Misschien is die horizontale balk weg doordat ze dat gedeelte van speckra aan het updaten zijn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ja ik wist niet eens dat dat bestond. Lang leve het internet. Ben blij dat het een virus was want het kon ook zijn dat mijn accu was opgebrand *even afkloppen*. Ik vind VLC echt geweldig haha. Ja ik hoop dat 'ie terugkomt want ik ken al die smilies niet uit m'n hoofd.   Ik denk idd ook begin november. Duurt me veel te lang. Ik wil dat 'ie nu uitkomt. :haha: Ach, heb ik misschien nog tijd om make-up te verkopen zodat ik meer geld heb voor DN.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Sep 5, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ik denk idd ook begin november. Duurt me veel te lang. Ik wil dat 'ie nu uitkomt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ja inderdaad google heeft me al zo vaak geholpen! Maar als je accu is opgebrand dan kan je nog steeds alleen met het stopcontact werken. Ik heb mijn accu nu niet eens in mijn laptop. Ik probeer hem voortaan alleen op te laden als de laptop uitstaat en ook alleen als hij helemaal leeg is. Hopelijk gaat hij zo langer mee. Met windows 8 heb ik ineens geen VLC meer nodig. Er zit nu een of ander standaard video programma in en die werkt tot nu toe prima, maar ik was ook altijd blij met VLC.
  Bij mij werken de codes voor de smilies niet, dus ik hoop ook dat de balk terugkomt.

  Ik ben blij dat het nog even duurt, zodat ik nog kan sparen. Ik ben bang dat ik heel veel van de colour story wil. De sets doen me gelukkig nooit veel.


----------



## Corally (Sep 5, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ja inderdaad google heeft me al zo vaak geholpen! Maar als je accu is opgebrand dan kan je nog steeds alleen met het stopcontact werken. Ik heb mijn accu nu niet eens in mijn laptop. Ik probeer hem voortaan alleen op te laden als de laptop uitstaat en ook alleen als hij helemaal leeg is. Hopelijk gaat hij zo langer mee. Met windows 8 heb ik ineens geen VLC meer nodig. Er zit nu een of ander standaard video programma in en die werkt tot nu toe prima, maar ik was ook altijd blij met VLC. Bij mij werken de codes voor de smilies niet, dus ik hoop ook dat de balk terugkomt.  Ik ben blij dat het nog even duurt, zodat ik nog kan sparen. Ik ben bang dat ik heel veel van de colour story wil. De sets doen me gelukkig nooit veel.


  Hm, ik heb 'm sinds begin dit jaar eigenlijk altijd in het stopcontact zitten. Morgen maar even op de accu proberen.  Voor WMP had ik codecs gedownload maar zelfs dan speelt die niet alles af dus VLC = :bigheart: Ik mis de blije knik smiley nu al xD  Ik wil denk ik alleen een lippie set (voornamelijk voor het tasje :lol maar idd wss veel van de color story! En idd gelukkig nog aardig wat tijd om te sparen maar ik ben zo ongeduldig haha. :haha:


----------



## Corally (Sep 6, 2013)

Yay mijn Feed The Senses ziet er weer normaal uit! :haha:  Echt leuk trouwens. M'n zus heeft niks met make-up (alleen mascara en oogpotlood voor werk en verjaardagen etc.) en nu wilt ze opeens "goede make-up" zodat ze zich mooi kan opmaken voor werk en speciale gelegenheden. En ze wilt dat ik mee ga naar MAC en zo om haar te helpen omdat ze er niets vanaf weet.  Ze wilt blush, lipstick en een oogschaduwpalletje en wss nog meer dingen. Leuk!


----------



## MissHolland (Sep 6, 2013)

Corally, die lade kast ziet er handig uit! Ik baal zo dat ik niet zoiets kan hebben. De enige plaats om make-up goed te bewaren is bij ons in de douche. Daar is het niet vochtig en altijd de zelfde temperaruur. We hebben een ouder huis, boven is het nu heel warm en met een paar warme dagen is het daar een sauna. De garage is ook een optie maar om daar nou make-up te gaan bewaren.. Mijn nagellak verhuis ik ook altijd met warm weer van mijn slaapkamer naar de garage. Zo'n gedoe.  Leuk dat je zusje nu ook make-up wil kopen!! En dat je mee mag om advies :d Mijn moeder roept ook telkens dat ze naar MAC wil maar die zit hier helaas niet in de buurt.  Pinkdollface, bedoel idd Divibe Nights. Wist niet dat het een kerst colectie was haha. Gelukkig duurt het nog even voor hij uit komt dan kan ik nog even sparen. Of misschien mijn ouders lief aan kijken voor een kerst cadeautje hihi.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Sep 6, 2013)

Corally said:


> Echt leuk trouwens. M'n zus heeft niks met make-up (alleen mascara en oogpotlood voor werk en verjaardagen etc.) en nu wilt ze opeens "goede make-up" zodat ze zich mooi kan opmaken voor werk en speciale gelegenheden. En ze wilt dat ik mee ga naar MAC en zo om haar te helpen omdat ze er niets vanaf weet.  Ze wilt blush, lipstick en een oogschaduwpalletje en wss nog meer dingen. Leuk!


  Gelukkig!
  En wat gezellig dat je zus mee wil naar Mac!
  Ik zit nog steeds op mijn pakje te wachten...ik ben hier echt veel te ongeduldig voor. Ik ga om half 4 ook weer weg, dus ik mag toch hopen dat het pakje voor die tijd wordt gebracht, want anders moet ik tot zondagavond of misschien wel maandag wachten (dan ga ik ervanuit dat ik de bezorger maandag niet weer misloop) en daar heb ik echt geen zin in. Waarom kan selektvracht niet een tijd geven zoals postnl. De bezorger is nu al uren onderweg met mijn pakje en dan ook nog in deze hitte bedenk ik me nu...ik word gek


----------



## Corally (Sep 6, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Corally, die lade kast ziet er handig uit! Ik baal zo dat ik niet zoiets kan hebben. De enige plaats om make-up goed te bewaren is bij ons in de douche. Daar is het niet vochtig en altijd de zelfde temperaruur. We hebben een ouder huis, boven is het nu heel warm en met een paar warme dagen is het daar een sauna. De garage is ook een optie maar om daar nou make-up te gaan bewaren.. Mijn nagellak verhuis ik ook altijd met warm weer van mijn slaapkamer naar de garage. Zo'n gedoe.  Leuk dat je zusje nu ook make-up wil kopen!! En dat je mee mag om advies :d Mijn moeder roept ook telkens dat ze naar MAC wil maar die zit hier helaas niet in de buurt.  Pinkdollface, bedoel idd Divibe Nights. Wist niet dat het een kerst colectie was haha. Gelukkig duurt het nog even voor hij uit komt dan kan ik nog even sparen. Of misschien mijn ouders lief aan kijken voor een kerst cadeautje hihi.


  Ik heb altijd gehoord dat je make-up niet in de badkamer moet bewaren, juist omdat je daar doucht enzo. Bij ons is het op de bovenverdieping ook echt een hel en in mijn kamer is het ook nog het heetst. hboy: Maar mijn nagellak heeft geen last van de warmte hoor. En mijn make-up hoekje (met de kastjes) heb ik in de oude slaapkamer van m'n zus en sommige mac lipsticks zweten als het heel warm is maar verder is alles A-OK.   Haha zusje, ze is bijna 3 jaar ouder. :haha: Ik moet ook nog wel even reizen hoor voor een mac counter, van deur tot deur +- 1 uur x 2. Daarom bestel ik liever online. Ik denk dat we gaan winkelen in Amsterdam omdat ik haar ook wil meesleuren naar Inglot voor het oogschaduwpalet (en kan ik er ook gelijk weer 1 halen :lol want ik heb haar een keer opgemaakt met Inglot oogschaduws en het stond zo mooi. 


Pinkdollface said:


> Gelukkig! En wat gezellig dat je zus mee wil naar Mac! Ik zit nog steeds op mijn pakje te wachten...ik ben hier echt veel te ongeduldig voor. Ik ga om half 4 ook weer weg, dus ik mag toch hopen dat het pakje voor die tijd wordt gebracht, want anders moet ik tot zondagavond of misschien wel maandag wachten (dan ga ik ervanuit dat ik de bezorger maandag niet weer misloop) en daar heb ik echt geen zin in. Waarom kan selektvracht niet een tijd geven zoals postnl. De bezorger is nu al uren onderweg met mijn pakje en dan ook nog in deze hitte bedenk ik me nu...ik word gek


  Ja heel gezellig.  Stom dat je je pakje nog steeds niet hebt! Maar Selektvracht doet volgens mij maar 2 bezorgpogingen? Daarna moet je het bij een depot ophalen. En op de Douglas site staat dat er op maandag niet wordt bezorgd. Ja ik vind het ook irritant dat ze geen tijden geven en ik wil tijden bij de updates hebben. Ik heb mijn pakje gistermiddag ontvangen en die heeft ook de hele dag in dat busje gezeten in de hitte. Ik zou je lipsticks gelijk in de koelkast doen als je ze hebt.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Sep 6, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ja heel gezellig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Bah de bezorger is langsgeweest in het uur nadat ik moest gaan, want nu staat er weer geadresseerde was niet thuis...was dan ook een uur eerder gekomen. Er staat niet bij dat ze het nog een keer gaan proberen te bezorgen, dus ze zullen inderdaad maar 2 bezorgpogingen hebben. Ik denk dat er nu dus een briefje ligt bij welk depot ik hem kan halen. Ik hoop dat dat maandag al kan.


----------



## Corally (Sep 6, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Bah de bezorger is langsgeweest in het uur nadat ik moest gaan, want nu staat er weer geadresseerde was niet thuis...was dan ook een uur eerder gekomen. Er staat niet bij dat ze het nog een keer gaan proberen te bezorgen, dus ze zullen inderdaad maar 2 bezorgpogingen hebben. Ik denk dat er nu dus een briefje ligt bij welk depot ik hem kan halen. Ik hoop dat dat maandag al kan.


  Ugh irritant zeg! Ik hoop dat het ooit mogelijk zal zijn om zelf een bezorgtijd te kiezen.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Sep 6, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ugh irritant zeg! Ik hoop dat het ooit mogelijk zal zijn om zelf een bezorgtijd te kiezen.


  Ik heb even op de site van selektvracht gekeken en ik moet daar dus de code van de kaart die in de brievenbus ligt invullen om aan te geven wat ik nu wil, maar dat kan ik pas zondagavond doen als ik weer terug ben. Ik ga het denk ik maar ophalen bij zo'n DHL servicepunt. Dan moet ik een stukje fietsen, maar de dichtstbijzijnde is wel tot 11 uur 's avonds open.
  Dit vind ik dan ook zo stom http://www.selektvracht.nl/index.jsp?ACTION=GOCOMBO&MID=925. Ze hebben dus wel tijdvensters, dus waarom zetten ze die dan niet gewoon ook bij de track & trace.


----------



## Corally (Sep 6, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ik heb even op de site van selektvracht gekeken en ik moet daar dus de code van de kaart die in de brievenbus ligt invullen om aan te geven wat ik nu wil, maar dat kan ik pas zondagavond doen als ik weer terug ben. Ik ga het denk ik maar ophalen bij zo'n DHL servicepunt. Dan moet ik een stukje fietsen, maar de dichtstbijzijnde is wel tot 11 uur 's avonds open. Dit vind ik dan ook zo stom http://www.selektvracht.nl/index.jsp?ACTION=GOCOMBO&MID=925. Ze hebben dus wel tijdvensters, dus waarom zetten ze die dan niet gewoon ook bij de track & trace.


 Ik heb eigenlijk geen idee welke opties er zijn na 2 bezorgpogingen, ik heb m'n pakjes altijd ontvangen.  En ik snap ook echt niet waarom ze het er niet bij zetten.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Sep 6, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ik heb eigenlijk geen idee welke opties er zijn na 2 bezorgpogingen, ik heb m'n pakjes altijd ontvangen.  En ik snap ook echt niet waarom ze het er niet bij zetten.


  Staat op de site, nog een bezorgpoging, waarbij je kennelijk wel een tijdvenster kan kiezen, bij de buren of afhalen.


----------



## Corally (Sep 6, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Staat op de site, nog een bezorgpoging, waarbij je kennelijk wel een tijdvenster kan kiezen, bij de buren of afhalen.


  Ah ok! Weer wat geleerd.


----------



## MissHolland (Sep 6, 2013)

MAC is voor mij 2 uren x 2 haha. Maar een uur is ook nog wel ver. Ons douche is het nooit vochtig, spiegels beslaan ook nooit. Ik zou misschien op de overloop nog een kastje kunnen zetten. Of een kamertje leeg halen. Mijn la stroomt bijna over dus moet zo toch echt iets anders gaan bedenken.  Vervelend zeg die pakketjes! Ik wacht ook op een paar pakketjes maar weet niet wanneer ze komen. Ook heel iritant!  Ik ga na het eten mijn haar goud bruin verven, ben benieuwd


----------



## Corally (Sep 6, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> MAC is voor mij 2 uren x 2 haha. Maar een uur is ook nog wel ver. Ons douche is het nooit vochtig, spiegels beslaan ook nooit. Ik zou misschien op de overloop nog een kastje kunnen zetten. Of een kamertje leeg halen. Mijn la stroomt bijna over dus moet zo toch echt iets anders gaan bedenken.  Vervelend zeg die pakketjes! Ik wacht ook op een paar pakketjes maar weet niet wanneer ze komen. Ook heel iritant!  Ik ga na het eten mijn haar goud bruin verven, ben benieuwd


  Haha dat is wel heel ver.  En ik denk dat je het dan wel in de badkamer kan bewaren. Als ergens een kastje past zou ik het zeker doen.


----------



## Gatton (Sep 6, 2013)

Ik ben stout geweest en heb toch de Copper en Fuchsia palettes gehaald. Moxie stond me zo mooi...  Ben blij dat ik hem eindelijk heb, net als Heroine.
Heb even gevraagd bij een counter, en ze zeiden dat alles van de Retro Matte in het vaste assortiment komt, ook de lipliners.


----------



## MissHolland (Sep 6, 2013)

Huh ik snap echt niets van MAC. Eerst zouden Runway Hit, Steady Going en Fixed Drama LE zijn. In Amerika is dat wel zo las ik verschillende keren in het Retro Matte topic. Lekker duidelijk is MAC.. Leuk dat he de lip palettes gehaald hebt! Moxie lijkt me prachtig.  Ik denk dat ik een kamertje leeg wil halen, verven en daar mijn make-up kamertje wil maken. Staat nu een oude kast en wat rommel.


----------



## Gatton (Sep 6, 2013)

Dat lijkt me erg leuk! Het is jammer dat ik niet in Zwolle blijf maar naar Amsterdam wil verhuizen, anders had ik waarschijnlijk echt een eigen plekje in Zwolle kunnen huren met genoeg ruimte voor een beautykamertje. <3 Maar Amsterdam is te duur voor dat soort grapjes, haha. Maandag mijn eerste visagieles en ook haarwerken, waarbij ik pruiken leer maken.


----------



## Corally (Sep 6, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Dat lijkt me erg leuk! Het is jammer dat ik niet in Zwolle blijf maar naar Amsterdam wil verhuizen, anders had ik waarschijnlijk echt een eigen plekje in Zwolle kunnen huren met genoeg ruimte voor een beautykamertje.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Sep 6, 2013)

Ik heb mijn make up op mijn bureau staan. Ik heb helaas geen ruimte voor een make-up hoek, maar als ik op mezelf ga wonen wil ik dat wel heel graag.

Ik ga niks halen van de Indulge of Retro matte collecties halen.. Ik heb nou al aardig wat make-up gespaard en ga eerst eens proberen iets op te krijgen van een lipstick ofzo. Op dit moment kan ik mijn geld beter gebruiken voor herfstkleding en schoenen. Verder vind ik de kerstcollecties van Dior en Chanel altijd erg mooi dus ik denk dat ik daarvoor ga sparen.

  In Rotterdam zit nu trouwens een pop-store van Inglot, voor mensen die er in de buurt wonen


----------



## Corally (Sep 6, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Ik heb mijn make up op mijn bureau staan. Ik heb helaas geen ruimte voor een make-up hoek, maar als ik op mezelf ga wonen wil ik dat wel heel graag.   Ik ga niks halen van de Indulge of Retro matte collecties halen.. Ik heb nou al aardig wat make-up gespaard en ga eerst eens proberen iets op te krijgen van een lipstick ofzo. Op dit moment kan ik mijn geld beter gebruiken voor herfstkleding en schoenen. Verder vind ik de kerstcollecties van Dior en Chanel altijd erg mooi dus ik denk dat ik daarvoor ga sparen.  In Rotterdam zit nu trouwens een pop-store van Inglot, voor mensen die er in de buurt wonen


  Als ik op mezelf ga wonen dan wil ik een make-up kamer als er een klein kamertje over is. :lol:  Het is zo moeilijk om dingen op te krijgen, ik ben NOG STEEDS bezig met Fanfare en Shy Girl. Het enige wat ik opmaak zijn foundations en poeders en zelfs dat duurt achterlijk lang. :lol: Naja m'n NYX Taupe 'blush' is ook bijna op, ik kan 'm nog een paar keer gebruiken en dan is 'ie op (maar ik heb een BU hoor ).   Ik wil ook nog wat herfstkleding. Ik moet sowieso nodig naar de primark voor een nieuwe blauwe broek. Ik ging van de week naar 't Kruidvat en ik pakte 1 lakje op en een deel van het nagellakschap viel gewoon uit het schap op de grond! M'n hele broek onder de zwarte nagellak met grote zilveren glitters..  Dus die kon ik gelijk weggooien.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Sep 6, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ik wil ook nog wat herfstkleding. Ik moet sowieso nodig naar de primark voor een nieuwe blauwe broek. Ik ging van de week naar 't Kruidvat en ik pakte 1 lakje op en een deel van het nagellakschap viel gewoon uit het schap op de grond! M'n hele broek onder de zwarte nagellak met grote zilveren glitters..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ah super zonde van je broek! Nagellak is ook onmogelijk te verwijderen uit je kleding.

  Ik ben wel blij want volgende maand opent er een nieuwePrimark in mijn woonplaats . Nou ga ik eigenlijk nooit zo vaak naar Primark maar het is wel fijn dat ie nu hier komt dan kan ik wat vaker kijken.

  Morgen ga ik nog wel een oogschaduwpalet van Dior van de nieuwe collectie halen, die krijg ik voor mijn diploma en ik heb 20% korting dus dan scheelt het al 11 euro


----------



## Corally (Sep 6, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Ah super zonde van je broek! Nagellak is ook onmogelijk te verwijderen uit je kleding.  Ik ben wel blij want volgende maand opent er een nieuwePrimark in mijn woonplaats . Nou ga ik eigenlijk nooit zo vaak naar Primark maar het is wel fijn dat ie nu hier komt dan kan ik wat vaker kijken.  Morgen ga ik nog wel een oogschaduwpalet van Dior van de nieuwe collectie halen, die krijg ik voor mijn diploma en ik heb 20% korting dus dan scheelt het al 11 euro


  Ja echt jammer, maar ik ben al blij dat het niet een van m'n nieuwe broeken was.   Aah leuk! Ik ga ook bijna nooit naar de Primark, vind het te ver.  Maar ze hebben zulke fijne broeken.  Is dat zo'n sterretjespalette? Wat leuk dat je die krijgt!


----------



## Ladyhawke (Sep 6, 2013)

Corally said:


> Is dat zo'n sterretjespalette? Wat leuk dat je die krijgt!


Ja die met die sterretjes . Ik heb die blauwe/groene al en neem nu die paarse. Ik werk zelf in de parfumerie en telkens als ik erlangs loop denk ik ahh ik wil m! Wel verleidelijk om in zo'n winkel te werken .

  Bij de Primark hebben ze van die broeken voor mensen die niet zo lang zijn (ik dus ) dus die vind ik inderdaad heel erg fijn!


----------



## Corally (Sep 6, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Ja die met die sterretjes . Ik heb die blauwe/groene al en neem nu die paarse. Ik werk zelf in de parfumerie en telkens als ik erlangs loop denk ik ahh ik wil m! Wel verleidelijk om in zo'n winkel te werken .  Bij de Primark hebben ze van die broeken voor mensen die niet zo lang zijn (ik dus ) dus die vind ik inderdaad heel erg fijn!


  Ah leuk! Ik vind die groene echt prachtig. Lijkt me gevaarlijk om in een parfumerie te werken. :lol:  Haha  ik vind die supersoft skinny's heel fijn.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Sep 7, 2013)

Selektvracht gaat toch voor nog een bezorgpoging Ik ga niet weer mijn huisgenoten ervan op de hoogte stellen, dan lijk ik zo wanhopig op die pakjes te wachten Ik hoop gewoon dat er toevallig iemand opendoet.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Sep 7, 2013)

Ze hebben het weer niet kunnen bezorgen, dus nu gaan ze het nog een keer proberen op de eerstvolgende bezorgdag...waarom kan ik niet gewoon meteen aangeven dat ik het wil ophalen *zucht*. Ik heb dinsdag tot kwart over 1 les, dus ik hoop dat ze weer in de middag komen, want dan heb ik misschien eindelijk geluk.


----------



## Corally (Sep 7, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ze hebben het weer niet kunnen bezorgen, dus nu gaan ze het nog een keer proberen op de eerstvolgende bezorgdag...waarom kan ik niet gewoon meteen aangeven dat ik het wil ophalen *zucht*. Ik heb dinsdag tot kwart over 1 les, dus ik hoop dat ze weer in de middag komen, want dan heb ik misschien eindelijk geluk.


 Pff balen zeg. Vind het eigenlijk wel vreemd dat ze zoveel bezorgpogingen doen!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Sep 7, 2013)

Corally said:


> Pff balen zeg. Vind het eigenlijk wel vreemd dat ze zoveel bezorgpogingen doen!


  Ja inderdaad een beetje vreemd.


----------



## Corally (Sep 7, 2013)

Whut, mijn Fyrinnae bestelling is al verzonden!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Sep 7, 2013)

Corally said:


> Whut, mijn Fyrinnae bestelling is al verzonden!


  Wow dat is toch best snel!


----------



## Corally (Sep 7, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Wow dat is toch best snel!


  Ja idd,  ik dacht dat dat nog weken zou sturen! Ik heb de bestelling zondag geplaatst dus het is niet eens een week.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Sep 7, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ja idd, ik dacht dat dat nog weken zou sturen! Ik heb de bestelling zondag geplaatst dus het is niet eens een week.


  Fijn om te weten, dan zal ik misschien eerder bestellen.


----------



## MissHolland (Sep 7, 2013)

Corally, wow dat is best snel ja! Heb je denk ik geluk mee. Had gekeken op de website, stond volgens mij iets van 40 dagen op.   Pinkdollface, dat zijn wel heel veel bezorg pogingen!! Hier doen ze meestal 2x en dan moet je het ophalen. Maar de vorige keer moesten we het meteen halen.  Runway Hit is verzonden. Staat nu dat hij dinsdag aan komt maar zal waarschijnlijk wel woensdag of donkerdag zijn. Mijn babyliss wave envy is ook aangekomen. Zit een Engelse stekker aan, had ik niet bij nagedacht haha. Maar dat is simpel opgelost door er een andere stekker aan te zetten of door een reisstekker te kopen. Had HQhair ook al verwacht. Zal wel volgende week worden dan.  Mijn haar is best wel donker geworden. Iets te donker vind ik zelf. Voelde ne gister zonder make-up net Prof. Sneep haha. Met make-up staat het wel leuk. Denk dat ik wel wat self tan moet blijven gebruiken. Misschien dat ik nog wat verf koop zodat ik wat lichtere plukjes erbij kan doen.


----------



## Corally (Sep 7, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Fijn om te weten, dan zal ik misschien eerder bestellen.


  Ze kunnen beter op de site zetten dat het max. zolang kan gaan duren, dan zullen vast meer mensen bestellen haha.  Ach ja, dit is ook weer een leuke verrassing.


----------



## Corally (Sep 7, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Corally, wow dat is best snel ja! Heb je denk ik geluk mee. Had gekeken op de website, stond volgens mij iets van 40 dagen op.   Pinkdollface, dat zijn wel heel veel bezorg pogingen!! Hier doen ze meestal 2x en dan moet je het ophalen. Maar de vorige keer moesten we het meteen halen.  Runway Hit is verzonden. Staat nu dat hij dinsdag aan komt maar zal waarschijnlijk wel woensdag of donkerdag zijn. Mijn babyliss wave envy is ook aangekomen. Zit een Engelse stekker aan, had ik niet bij nagedacht haha. Maar dat is simpel opgelost door er een andere stekker aan te zetten of door een reisstekker te kopen. Had HQhair ook al verwacht. Zal wel volgende week worden dan.  Mijn haar is best wel donker geworden. Iets te donker vind ik zelf. Voelde ne gister zonder make-up net Prof. Sneep haha. Met make-up staat het wel leuk. Denk dat ik wel wat self tan moet blijven gebruiken. Misschien dat ik nog wat verf koop zodat ik wat lichtere plukjes erbij kan doen.


  Ja precies, ik dacht dat het nog heel lang zou duren. Nu staat er op de site weer '' Fyrinnae will return before 9/20 '' dus ze hebben denk ik weer teveel bestellingen.  Wat een grappig ding die babyliss wave envy. Nog nooit zoiets gezien. Wat heb je bij HQhair besteld?   Prof. Sneep haha. :lol: Misschien dat je even moet wennen?


----------



## MissHolland (Sep 7, 2013)

Haha ja ik denk dat ik even moet wennen. Kleur word na een paar keer wassen ook wel wat zachter. Heb bij HQ Nars Sheer Glow in Siberia gekocht en de matte lip pencil in Sex Machinne.


----------



## Corally (Sep 7, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Haha ja ik denk dat ik even moet wennen. Kleur word na een paar keer wassen ook wel wat zachter. Heb bij HQ Nars Sheer Glow in Siberia gekocht en de matte lip pencil in Sex Machinne.


  Oh ja, volgens mij had je dat al een keer gezegd haha. En idd, de kleur wordt sowieso zachter. Maar volgens mij staat het je nu ook hoor, het is niet alsof je je haar zwart hebt geverfd.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Sep 9, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Haha ja ik denk dat ik even moet wennen. Kleur word na een paar keer wassen ook wel wat zachter. Heb bij HQ Nars Sheer Glow in Siberia gekocht en de matte lip pencil in Sex Machinne.


  Veel in de spiegel kijken kan helpen eraan te wennen, dat doe ik als ik niet zo zeker ben van een lipstick Ik ben benieuwd wat je van je Nars goodies gaat vinden!


----------



## MissHolland (Sep 9, 2013)

Ben al wat aan mijn haarkleur gewent hihi. Idd vaak in de spiegel kijken maar dat doe ik toch al wel om te zien hoe mijn make-up en haar zit. Zal deze week wel een foto plaatsen als mijn lipstick is aangekomen. Waarschijnlijk komt hij morgen :d IciParis heeft trouwens 40% korting op lipstick en gloss.


----------



## Corally (Sep 9, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Ben al wat aan mijn haarkleur gewent hihi. Idd vaak in de spiegel kijken maar dat doe ik toch al wel om te zien hoe mijn make-up en haar zit. Zal deze week wel een foto plaatsen als mijn lipstick is aangekomen. Waarschijnlijk komt hij morgen :d IciParis heeft trouwens 40% korting op lipstick en gloss.


  Mooi dat het al went.  Ja idd 40% korting!! Waarom op dit moment als ik moet sparen voor Divine Night. D: Ik wil alsnog wel 1 ding halen maar ik kan niet kiezen haha. Ik wil een YSL glossy stain of een Guerlain rouge automatique.. en dan de kleur nog! :lol:  ETA: en Kruidvat heeft 1+1 gratis op alle nagelproducten! dus ik moet ook even een bezoekje brengen aan Kruidvat.


----------



## MissHolland (Sep 10, 2013)

Binnen 15 minuten mijn haar in de krul  Best leuk voor een keer! Heb ook heel lang permanent gehad.  Runway hit is zooooooo mooi!!! Krijg hem zelf niet goed op de foto dus moet mijn zusje of moeder even lief aan kijken deze week. Als hij LE is moet ik een BU kopen denk ik..


----------



## Corally (Sep 10, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Binnen 15 minuten mijn haar in de krul  Best leuk voor een keer! Heb ook heel lang permanent gehad.  Runway hit is zooooooo mooi!!! Krijg hem zelf niet goed op de foto dus moet mijn zusje of moeder even lief aan kijken deze week. Als hij LE is moet ik een BU kopen denk ik..


  Wat zie je er leuk uit! Ik dacht dat je haar veel donkerder was haha.   Ik zit trouwens zo te twijfelen of ik wel iets moet halen met die 40% korting... Ik wil nog steeds een Inglot palette (m'n laatste :lol en ik wil nu naast sparen voor Divine Night ook sparen voor een Clarisonic Mia 2..  En ik moet nog wat herfstkleding kopen. Ik denk dat ik de actie maar aan me voorbij laat gaan.  Ik baal wel hoor want ik wacht al zo lang op die actie!


----------



## MissHolland (Sep 10, 2013)

Dankje! Mijn haar is een tintje donkerder in het echt. Meer zo: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Voor mij is dat heel donker haha  Ben nog bij de ici geweest maar me netjes in kunnen houden gelukkig. Ik dacht heb ik het echt nodig? Nee dacht ik heb net Runway Hit  Hij zit de heledag al goed zonder bijwerken.


----------



## Corally (Sep 10, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Dankje! Mijn haar is een tintje donkerder in het echt. Meer zo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Haha ok  De kleur staat je heel goed in ieder geval!  Ik ga maar niet naar de ici paris want ik weet zeker dat ik dan met iets naar huis ga xD Fijn dat RH zo lang blijft zitten!


----------



## Gatton (Sep 10, 2013)

MissHolland, heb je het gevoel dat nu meer kleuren je ook staan?
Ik heb vandaag Rebel op gehad in de winkel... wat een mooie kleur! Maar ik ga mijn haar binnenkort waarschijnlijk rood verven, dus ik zie wel met de retro matte release of ik hem mee naar huis neem.


----------



## MissHolland (Sep 10, 2013)

Gaton, ik kan nu iets meer kleuren hebben dan met die andere haar kleur. Maar was op die andere haar kleur uit gekeken en wou weer iets nieuws. Had ook uitgroei dus moest sowieso weer verven. 

  Wat vooral veel verschil maakt is als ik self tan gebruik. Dan kan ik gewoon bijna alle kleuren wel hebben. Zowel kwa kleding als make-up is het dan zoveel makkelijker. 

  Rebel is ook een prachtige kleur! En echt tof dat je je haar rood gaat verven. Is best een heftige kleur maar vind het wel heel mooi! De Retro Matte collectie is al uit, hij ligt al in de winkels.


----------



## Gatton (Sep 11, 2013)

Volgens de MAC counter van de Bijenkorf komt hij pas 21 september in de winkel, zag de Retro Matte ook niet in de Pro store in Amsterdam...


----------



## Ladyhawke (Sep 11, 2013)

In Den Haag ook nog geen retro matte!


----------



## MissHolland (Sep 12, 2013)

Oh dacht gelezen te hebben dat ze al in de winkel waren. Niet dus.. Wat gek dat ze er dan pas de 21ste liggen.


----------



## Corally (Sep 12, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Oh dacht gelezen te hebben dat ze al in de winkel waren. Niet dus.. Wat gek dat ze er dan pas de 21ste liggen.


  Dat is niet gek hoor want dat is de officiële release date.  Het is juist raar dat 'ie zo vroeg online te krijgen is. Ik vertrouw mac online ook echt niet met collecties, de ene keer is het 2 weken te vroeg, de andere keer is het weer een week te laat..   Ik was trouwens van plan om RiRi Fall over te slaan maar nu twijfel ik een beetje nadat ik een foto heb gezien op Beautezine van Bad Girl Gone Good blush. Ik hoop dat ik 'm alsnog kan skippen want ik vind de verpakking zo ontzettend lelijk en ik wil daar niet extra voor betalen.   En ik wil m'n Fyrinnae pakketje *ongeduldig*


----------



## Gatton (Sep 12, 2013)

Buhhh maar we weten nog steeds niet wat LE is ed. De MAC counter zei dat alles permanent is, maar MAC heeft die informatie schijnbaar al 3x aangepast in Amerika. Wtf? Ik wil sowieso gaan swatchen bij deze collectie, aangezien ik niet te veel wil kopen. ;p Ik denk dat Steady Going en Flat Out Fabulous me wel goed gaan staan, en ik wil nog kijken naar Relentlessly Red, All Fired Up, Runway Hit en Fixed on Drama. Ik houd niet van koraal, peachy en oranje kleuren op mij, dus nog maar even bezien met RR en RH - All Fired Up om te kijken wat voor kleur rood hij op mij is, en FoD omdat ik wel een dramatische lipstick wil. 

Denk dat het mij wel lukt om de RiRi fall collectie te skippen, behalve als TTT opeens supermooi is.


----------



## Corally (Sep 13, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Buhhh maar we weten nog steeds niet wat LE is ed. De MAC counter zei dat alles permanent is, maar MAC heeft die informatie schijnbaar al 3x aangepast in Amerika. Wtf? Ik wil sowieso gaan swatchen bij deze collectie, aangezien ik niet te veel wil kopen. ;p Ik denk dat Steady Going en Flat Out Fabulous me wel goed gaan staan, en ik wil nog kijken naar Relentlessly Red, All Fired Up, Runway Hit en Fixed on Drama. Ik houd niet van koraal, peachy en oranje kleuren op mij, dus nog maar even bezien met RR en RH - All Fired Up om te kijken wat voor kleur rood hij op mij is, en FoD omdat ik wel een dramatische lipstick wil.    Denk dat het mij wel lukt om de RiRi fall collectie te skippen, behalve als TTT opeens supermooi is.


  Ja echt irritant, hoe moeilijk is het nou om in een keer te juiste info te geven aan medewerkers. FOF is echt een kleur voor jou idd!


----------



## Gatton (Sep 13, 2013)

Hehe, wat leuk dat je dat zegt! Sommige mensen kun je je inderdaad wel voorstellen bij bepaalde kleuren, bij jou denk ik altijd aan een beetje nude, natuurlijke kleuren, en bij PDF aan rode en roze kleuren, maar vooral rode.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Sep 13, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Hehe, wat leuk dat je dat zegt! Sommige mensen kun je je inderdaad wel voorstellen bij bepaalde kleuren, bij jou denk ik altijd aan een beetje nude, natuurlijke kleuren, en bij PDF aan rode en roze kleuren, maar vooral rode.


  Hihi wat grappig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ik denk ook dat FOF je geweldig zal staan. Bij Corally denk ik altijd aan koraal kleuren en uiteraard taupe


----------



## Gatton (Sep 13, 2013)

Oh ja, koraal ook natuurlijk xD


----------



## Corally (Sep 13, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Hehe, wat leuk dat je dat zegt! Sommige mensen kun je je inderdaad wel voorstellen bij bepaalde kleuren, bij jou denk ik altijd aan een beetje nude, natuurlijke kleuren, en bij PDF aan rode en roze kleuren, maar vooral rode.


  Je hebt wel eens foto's gepost met vergelijkbare kleuren en die kleur staat je gewoon goed.  Neutrale lipsticks staan me wel goed hoor maar ik pak ze niet zo vaak.  Ik draag voornamelijk kleuren als koraal, perzik, rood (sheer) en paars haha.


----------



## Corally (Sep 13, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Gatton said:
> 
> 
> > Hehe, wat leuk dat je dat zegt! Sommige mensen kun je je inderdaad wel voorstellen bij bepaalde kleuren, bij jou denk ik altijd aan een beetje nude, natuurlijke kleuren, en bij PDF aan rode en roze kleuren, maar vooral rode.
> ...


  Haha idd koraal en taupe. You know me too well. :haha:


----------



## Gatton (Sep 13, 2013)

Dankjewel! :3 Je post niet zo heel vaak je nieuwe aanwinsten, moet je doen!


----------



## Corally (Sep 13, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Oh ja, koraal ook natuurlijk xD


  Hehe.  Ik hoop echt zo dat we snel weten welke 3 lipsticks het gehaald hebben voor By Request. Ik MOET Rozz hebben. Echt een perfecte kleur gewoon. :bigheart:


----------



## Corally (Sep 13, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Dankjewel! :3 Je post niet zo heel vaak je nieuwe aanwinsten, moet je doen!


  Jawel hoor, in de bijbehorende collectie topics haha. Maar ik heb dit jaar ook véél minder MAC (en andere make-up) gekocht dan voorgaande jaren! Dus valt er ook minder te delen. :lol: Al zal Divine Night wel een ander verhaal worden..


----------



## Corally (Sep 14, 2013)

Ik heb net een bestelling gedaan voor 5 Zoeva kwasten en een Sleek blush Antique (LE). :haha: Ik wil eigenlijk nog een paar kwasten maar die kunnen wel even wachten dus die bestel ik een andere keer.


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi ladies!

  I may be taking a trip to the Netherlands soon.  I'd be in Arnhem but I was told that Amsterdam isn't far from there and I can get the train there?

  Anyway, my question is -- is there anywhere I should go when there for beauty related items?  Any Netherlands specific brands or brands that can't be bought in the UK?

  Sorry I don't speak Dutch to ask, lol!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Sep 16, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I may be taking a trip to the Netherlands soon.  I'd be in Arnhem but I was told that Amsterdam isn't far from there and I can get the train there?
> 
> ...


  When will you be here? I hope you'll enjoy the Netherlands!
  About 4 trains per hour go in the direction of Amsterdam from Arnhem, but 2 of them you have to switch trains once and for the others you can stay in the same train. It takes about an hour and 5 minutes from station to station. This is the site of the train carrier (is that the right word?) http://www.ns.nl/. It's dutch, but maybe you can use google translate? In the yellow block you can fill in from which station to which you want to go and the time and date and it will search for the best available options.
  I personally think we don't have the greatest selection for beauty brands here. Some drugstore brands that are available here and I think might not be available in the UK are Essence and Catrice, but I don't shop in the drugstore much. If you've never been in a Mac pro store then you can go to the one in Amsterdam. It's a bit small, but it's nice if you would like to swatch and try out some pro products. There is also a store called Backstage and they have threatrical brands like Ben Nye and Kryolan. Here is the website http://back-stage.nl/ (also in dutch, but you can see the openingtimes and address at the bottom of the page). This shop is not open on sunday, but most shops in Amsterdam are open on sunday from 12PM to 5PM.
  Well I can't think of anything else right now, but I hope this helps.


----------



## Corally (Sep 17, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ik heb net een bestelling gedaan voor 5 Zoeva kwasten en een Sleek blush Antique (LE). :haha: Ik wil eigenlijk nog een paar kwasten maar die kunnen wel even wachten dus die bestel ik een andere keer.


  Ik heb mijn bestelling al binnen! Dit is de eerste keer dat ik Zoeva kwasten koop sinds ze vernieuwd zijn en ze zien er nog beter uit! En ze zijn ook heel mooi verpakt in grijszwarte hoesjes. Ik heb alleen oogkwasten besteld en ze zien er echt uit als Hakuhodo oogkwasten. En de Zoeva dupe van de 239 is gelukkig wel ongeveer even groot als de 239, de Hakuhodo dupe vind ik toch net even te smal. Ben benieuwd hoe ze zijn.   Ik wacht trouwens wel nog steeds op m'n Fyrinnae bestelling..  Edit: YAY Fyrinnae is net binnen! :cheer:


----------



## Corally (Sep 17, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Hi ladies!  I may be taking a trip to the Netherlands soon.  I'd be in Arnhem but I was told that Amsterdam isn't far from there and I can get the train there?  Anyway, my question is -- is there anywhere I should go when there for beauty related items?  Any Netherlands specific brands or brands that can't be bought in the UK?  Sorry I don't speak Dutch to ask, lol!


  We pretty much have the same brands as the UK but Catrice (available at Kruitvat) is a great drugstore make-up brand. You can find high end stuff at Bijenkorf, Douglas and Ici Paris and drugstore stuff at Kruidvat, Etos, DA, HEMA and De Tuinen. We don't have a Sephora anymore so no Urban Decay, Too Faced, etc. In several cities (incl. Amsterdam) are Inglot stores so that's worth a visit if you don't have a Inglot store nearby. HTH.


----------



## MissHolland (Sep 17, 2013)

Wow snel Corally!! Ik wil mijn HQ bestelling die de 28ste op de post gegaan en 2 Sept. Engeland is uit gegaan. Hij had hier al lang moeten zijn. Ben erg bang dat er iets mis is gegaan. Na wat zoek werk zijn ook niet alle revieuws positief over HQ dus duimen dat het pakketje deze week nog aan komt. Er stond op de site dat het pakket binnen 21 dagen er wel moet zijn en dat je anders contact met ze op kunt nemen.   Mijn concealer kwast is ook aangekomen. Hij is heel erg schattig hihi. Zal zo een foto vanaf mijn mobiel plaatsen.


----------



## MissHolland (Sep 17, 2013)

Let maar niet op de velletjes op mijn duim. Die klauw ik er altijd af hehe. Omg en de tenen op de achtergrond. Echt erg.. heb geen andere foto dus als je een tenenfobie hebt scrol je maar snel verder.


----------



## Corally (Sep 17, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Wow snel Corally!! Ik wil mijn HQ bestelling die de 28ste op de post gegaan en 2 Sept. Engeland is uit gegaan. Hij had hier al lang moeten zijn. Ben erg bang dat er iets mis is gegaan. Na wat zoek werk zijn ook niet alle revieuws positief over HQ dus duimen dat het pakketje deze week nog aan komt. Er stond op de site dat het pakket binnen 21 dagen er wel moet zijn en dat je anders contact met ze op kunt nemen.   Mijn concealer kwast is ook aangekomen. Hij is heel erg schattig hihi. Zal zo een foto vanaf mijn mobiel plaatsen.


  Ah ik hoop dat je 'm snel krijgt. 


MissHolland said:


> Let maar niet op de velletjes op mijn duim. Die klauw ik er altijd af hehe. Omg en de tenen op de achtergrond. Echt erg.. heb geen andere foto dus als je een tenenfobie hebt scrol je maar snel verder.


  Schattig! Ik vind 'm trouwens best groot voor een concealer kwast.


----------



## Corally (Sep 19, 2013)

Nou meiden, ik ben bang dat ik voorlopig bijna niet online zal zijn. Mijn laptop is aangesloten op netstroom maar het lichtje van m'n laptop dat hoort de branden brandt niet en m'n batterij gaat omlaag. M'n laptop krijgt dus geen energie meer. hboy: Ik ga nog proberen of het helpt als ik de accu eruit haal maar aangezien m'n externe harddisks ook niet aangaan denk ik niet dat het daaraan ligt.  En m'n mobiel is sinds een paar dagen ook niet normaal sloom, gaat lekker allemaal.


----------



## MACerette (Sep 19, 2013)

Dat zuigt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mijn laptop is ook al een tijd kaduuk en ik heb nog geen nieuwe. Op de Ipad lees ik wel wat mee, maar ik mis ook heel veel. Posten doe ik al een aardige tijd niet meer omdat dat op de Ipad ook niet echt relaxed gaat. Ik hoop voor je dat je snel vervanging hebt.

  Voordeel van minderen = misschien (met nadruk op misschien) iets minder lemmings hebben. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ik ben nu toevallig in de buurt van een laptop en dan kan ik mijn hart even ophalen.

  Ik hou me nu ook al een tijdje rustig. Ik krijg binnekort 8 nieuwe lippies voor B2M. Ofwel de retromattes, ofwel wat neutralere die al langer perm zijn. Ik blijf me afvragen of FoD, RH en SG nu wel of niet LE zijn. Vlak voor de release heb ik nog gechat met UK en daar zeiden ze toen dat ze allemaal perm waren. De foto die Erine liet zien van de tabel gaf ook aan dat ze perm zijn. Wazige langdradige discussies of het nu wel of niet LE is. En uiteindelijk is het nog steeds niet duidelijk. Wellicht een goede marketingstrategie van MAC.


----------



## Corally (Sep 19, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Dat zuigt. :down:  Mijn laptop is ook al een tijd kaduuk en ik heb nog geen nieuwe. Op de Ipad lees ik wel wat mee, maar ik mis ook heel veel. Posten doe ik al een aardige tijd niet meer omdat dat op de Ipad ook niet echt relaxed gaat. Ik hoop voor je dat je snel vervanging hebt.  Voordeel van minderen = misschien (met nadruk op misschien) iets minder lemmings hebben. :support: Ik ben nu toevallig in de buurt van een laptop en dan kan ik mijn hart even ophalen.


  Meh ik heb nog maar 20% batterij.   Maar ik wil juist veel hebben van Divine Night dus ik wil op de hoogte blijven. :lol:  Anyway.. ik heb het net geprobeerd zonder accu en zonder accu gaat 'ie niet eens aan. Er moet dus iets in m'n laptop zelf (of oplader) kapot zijn maar geen idee wat. Kan eigenlijk ook niet de oplader zijn want waarom zouden m'n externe harddisks dan niet aan gaan.. Maar het heeft volgens mij ook niet zo'n zin om het te laten repareren want het is al zo'n oud ding. Denk dat ik m'n vader maar eens lief moet aankijken en hopen dat hij een deel wil voorschieten want ik heb echt niet genoeg op m'n rekening staan voor een nieuwe laptop.   Argh echt balen dit want ik wilde net beginnen met m'n stashverkoop. >


----------



## Corally (Sep 19, 2013)

Nog 7% *cries*. Hopelijk mag ik m'n vaders computer gebruiken, anders wordt het zwaar afkicken.. Doei meiden! :hug:


----------



## Ladyhawke (Sep 19, 2013)

Succes Corally met je laptop! Hopelijk heb je snel een oplossing.  Gaan jullie iets halen van de Rihanna collectie? Ik vind dat bruine quad wel mooi maar ik denk dat ik van bijna alle kleuren wel een dupe heb. Ik denk dat het voor mij alleen een bu van RW wordt.


----------



## MACerette (Sep 19, 2013)

Ik denk HK (mss), RRW en TTT 99,9% zeker, mss de bruine quad en mss de blush. Ik weet het nog niet. Als hij toch in de winkels komt ga ik mss eerst swatchen, wie weet...


----------



## Pinkdollface (Sep 19, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Dat zuigt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Wat vervelend voor jullie
  Ik vroeg me al af waar je was gebleven MACerette. Ik blijf het ook vervelend vinden dat we niets definitiefs hebben gehoord over de retro mattes. Ik ga er voor nu vanuit dat FOD, RH en SG LE zijn.


----------



## MACerette (Sep 19, 2013)

Tijdens mijn vakantie heb ik heel weinig op Specktra gezeten, laat staan posten. Ik lig mijlen ver achter met lezen, dus ik ga niet eens proberen alles bij te lezen. In de tussentijd lurk ik wel enigzins.  Ik heb echt wel ontwenningsverschijnselen gehad in het begin. Mijn oog is echt pas gestopt met twitchen . Als ik weer een laptop heb zal ik waarschijnlijk ook weer vaker posten. Op de Ipad is toch net niet hetzelfde...


----------



## Pinkdollface (Sep 19, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ik heb echt wel ontwenningsverschijnselen gehad in het begin. Mijn oog is echt pas gestopt met twitchen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Op mijn mobiel post ik ook vrijwel nooit, veel te onhandig.


----------



## Gatton (Sep 19, 2013)

Misschien is Corally's oplader kapot... Dat had ik toen mijn laptop opeens uitviel. 

Dinsdag ga ik retro mattes uitproberen! En dan gaat een vriendin van me ze voor me halen, ze heeft een 40% kortingspas, haha. :') Zelf krijg ik nog een 20% kortingspas als grimestudente, geloof ik!


----------



## Corally (Sep 20, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Misschien is Corally's oplader kapot... Dat had ik toen mijn laptop opeens uitviel.    Dinsdag ga ik retro mattes uitproberen! En dan gaat een vriendin van me ze voor me halen, ze heeft een 40% kortingspas, haha. :') Zelf krijg ik nog een 20% kortingspas als grimestudente, geloof ik!


  Nou ik heb het probleem opgelost hoor. Mijn stekkerblok brandde vreemd genoeg niet (vandaar dat mijn externe harddisks het ook niet deden) en dat zag ik later pas dus ik dacht dat mijn stopcontact kapot was ofzo en dat dat het probleem wss was. Dus ik probeerde eerst mijn mobiel op te laden in een andere stopcontact en dat stopcontact deed het wel dus ik wilde mijn laptop daar ook uitproberen en toen kwam er kwamen er allemaal blauwe vonken  en rook uit het stopcontact en er was kortsluiting! O_O Mijn tv ging niet meer aan en alle stopcontacten op de bovenste verdieping deden het niet allemaal niet dus ik dacht echt: faaaaaaack ik heb alles gemold.. Vlak daarna kwam mijn vader thuis en ging kijken bij de meterkast en er was dus een stop eruit geknald dus hij deed die er weer in. Mijn tv deed het gelukkig weer. En mijn stekkerblok brandde ook weer. Dus ik alles weer uitproberen en alles behalve mijn laptop deed het.. Dus ik dacht idd misschien is het dan toch wel de adapter.. en ik ben vanmiddag naar zo'n computerzaakje geweest en het bleek dus idd de adapter te zijn. Ik heb een nieuwe adapter gekocht voor 30 euro en nu laadt m'n laptop weer op. :cheer: :cheer: :cheer:


----------



## Pinkdollface (Sep 20, 2013)

Corally said:


> Nou ik heb het probleem opgelost hoor. Mijn stekkerblok brandde vreemd genoeg niet (vandaar dat mijn externe harddisks het ook niet deden) en dat zag ik later pas dus ik dacht dat mijn stopcontact kapot was ofzo en dat dat het probleem wss was. Dus ik probeerde eerst mijn mobiel op te laden in een andere stopcontact en dat stopcontact deed het wel dus ik wilde mijn laptop daar ook uitproberen en toen kwam er kwamen er allemaal blauwe vonken en rook uit het stopcontact en er was kortsluiting! O_O Mijn tv ging niet meer aan en alle stopcontacten op de bovenste verdieping deden het niet allemaal niet dus ik dacht echt: faaaaaaack ik heb alles gemold.. Vlak daarna kwam mijn vader thuis en ging kijken bij de meterkast en er was dus een stop eruit geknald dus hij deed die er weer in. Mijn tv deed het gelukkig weer. En mijn stekkerblok brandde ook weer. Dus ik alles weer uitproberen en alles behalve mijn laptop deed het.. Dus ik dacht idd misschien is het dan toch wel de adapter.. en ik ben vanmiddag naar zo'n computerzaakje geweest en het bleek dus idd de adapter te zijn. Ik heb een nieuwe adapter gekocht voor 30 euro en nu laadt m'n laptop weer op.


  Wat een verhaal, blij dat je het probleem het gevonden en zo snel hebt kunnen oplossen!


----------



## Corally (Sep 20, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Wat een verhaal, blij dat je het probleem het gevonden en zo snel hebt kunnen oplossen!


 Jaa ik ben nu zo blij. Kan ik weer even vooruit.    Ik heb vandaag trouwens de Zoeva 234 (MAC 239 dupe) gebruikt en die is heel fijn, ik wil daar zeker nog een (of twee) van. Ik denk dat dit m'n nieuwe favoriete platte kwast wordt. En ik heb ook Fyrinnae Serendipity uitprobeerd en wow! Hele fijne oogschaduw om mee te werken, heel gepigmenteerd, geen fallout en de kleur is echt prachtig en zo uniek. :eyelove: Het heeft een soort blauwgrijze base met een rozepaars-bronze shimmery gloed. Ik heb nog nooit zo'n kleur gezien. Ik wil dus meer van die oogschaduws uitproberen hehe.


----------



## Gatton (Sep 22, 2013)

Ik vraag me af.. op de website is veel van de Retro Matte UITVERKOCHT, behalve Ruby Woo, die is NIET VOORRADIG. Zo zou ik denken dat Ruby Woo in het vaste assortiment hoort en de rest totaal niet!


----------



## Corally (Sep 22, 2013)

Ik denk zelf dat ze het eerst als LE op de site zetten zodat het lekker goed verkoopt en dat de lipsticks later pas als perm producten erop komen te staan.


----------



## MACerette (Sep 23, 2013)

Dat voorgevoel heb ik ook. Toch heb ik zekerheidshalve geB2Med voor Runway Hit, Steady Going en Fixed on Drama, samen met 5 andere perm lippies. De rest swatch ik eerst de RM lippies en koop ik ze vervolgens toch wel allemaal... Le sigh...


----------



## Corally (Sep 23, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Dat voorgevoel heb ik ook. Toch heb ik zekerheidshalve geB2Med voor Runway Hit, Steady Going en Fixed on Drama, samen met 5 andere perm lippies. De rest swatch ik eerst de RM lippies en koop ik ze vervolgens toch wel allemaal... Le sigh...


  Haha.  Heb je iemand gevonden die voor je wilt B2M'en? Ik zag dat je dat een keer vroeg in een topic.


----------



## MACerette (Sep 23, 2013)

Ja mijn cp bood zich aan. :encore: 48 empties, tikt lekker aan he


----------



## Corally (Sep 23, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ja mijn cp bood zich aan. :encore: 48 empties, tikt lekker aan he


  Ah lief!  Pff 48.. Ik heb nog steeds alleen m'n lege brush cleanser lol. :lol: Met een beetje geluk heb ik aan het eind van het jaar een stuk of 6/7 maar met zo weinig empties is het niet waard om op deze manier te B2M'en. Waarom woon ik niet gewoon dicht bij de Duitse grens.


----------



## MACerette (Sep 23, 2013)

Ik geloof dat ik 8 brush cleanser empties had. Grootverbruiker...  Ik spaar er ook genoeg zodat het zich loont om het op te sturen. Nu was het 18,05 naar USA (minder dan 1 l/s qua prijs) en dan nog terug. Kost het mss 1,5 l/s of zo, maar levert het er 8 op. Daar doe ik het voor...


----------



## Corally (Sep 24, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ik geloof dat ik 8 brush cleanser empties had. Grootverbruiker...  Ik spaar er ook genoeg zodat het zich loont om het op te sturen. Nu was het 18,05 naar USA (minder dan 1 l/s qua prijs) en dan nog terug. Kost het mss 1,5 l/s of zo, maar levert het er 8 op. Daar doe ik het voor...


  Ik heb zo'n drie jaar gedaan met die ene brush cleanser en ik gebruik het bijna elke dag.   Duurt voor mij járen voordat ik veel empties heb haha. Ja precies, lekker veel lipsticks. :flower:   Pff echt balen, ik lees net dat Inglot gaat sluiten in Amsterdam. Ze willen meer in de winkelstraten zitten. Ze komen vandaag pas met het nieuws en vrijdag gaan ze al sluiten! Terwijl ze niet eens een nieuw pand hebben..  Zal wss weer een jaar duren ofzo voordat ze weer in Amsterdam zitten als ik bekijk hoe het met de webshop gegaan is. :lol: Ik ga donderdag maar even kijken of ik nog een palette kan kopen maar dit wordt m'n laatste palette en ik denk niet dat ze alle oogschaduws op voorraad hebben.  En anders moet ik een keer een tripje doen naar Rotterdam.  Edit: Nu is morgen opeens al de laatste dag dat je kan winkelen! Communicatie van Inglot is zo ontzettend slecht. Ze laten 1 dag van te voren weten dat ze dichtgaan?! :blink: Ik red het niet om morgenochtend te gaan dus Rotterdam it is als ze niet snel een nieuw pand hebben.


----------



## MissHolland (Sep 24, 2013)

Bijgelezen  Van de Riri Fall wil ik nog steeds RiriWoo maar ik twijfel nu ook of ik de lipgloss erbij zal doen. Ben eigenlijk niet zo van de lipgloss terwijl ik het wel mooi bij anderen vind staan. Maar ik glim nu alweer iets minder snel dan met het mooie weer dus dan kan het wel leuk staan (anders glimt alles te veel vind ik haha) Ik vind hem bij Karin ontzettend mooi:



  Maarja wat staat haar niet mooi?

  Corally, huh wat vreemd dat ze zo snel sluiten!! En dat ze nog niet een ander pand hebben. Meestal dan zoek je eerst een ander pand voor je sluit.. jammer dat je er nu voor naar Rotterdam moet. Of is dat niet heel ver voor je? Blij dat je laptop het weer doet!


----------



## Corally (Sep 24, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Bijgelezen  Ik had al wat via mijn telefoon gelezen maar dat post idd niet zo fijn. Gaan jullie nog wat kopen van de Riri Hearts Fall collectie? Ik wil nog steeds RiriWoo maar ik twijfel nu ook of ik de lipgloss erbij zal doen. Ben eigenlijk niet zo van de lipgloss terwijl ik het wel mooi bij anderen vind staan. Maar ik glim nu alweer iets minder snel dan met het mooie weer dus dan kan het wel leuk staan (anders glimt alles te veel vind ik haha) Ik vind hem bij Karin ontzettend mooi:
> 
> Maarja wat staat haar niet mooi?


  Ik vind het een beetje standaard rode lipgloss, niet zo bijzonder. Maar als je 'm mooi vindt, why not? Ben zelf ook meer van de lipsticks trouwens. Ik ga zelf niks van de collectie kopen.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Sep 24, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Bijgelezen  Van de Riri Fall wil ik nog steeds RiriWoo maar ik twijfel nu ook of ik de lipgloss erbij zal doen. Ben eigenlijk niet zo van de lipgloss terwijl ik het wel mooi bij anderen vind staan. Maar ik glim nu alweer iets minder snel dan met het mooie weer dus dan kan het wel leuk staan (anders glimt alles te veel vind ik haha) Ik vind hem bij Karin ontzettend mooi:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ik ben ook totaal geen lipgloss fan. Net als Corally vind ik RiRi Woo lipglass ook niet zo'n bijzonder kleurtje. Als je RRW of een andere rode lipstick een glans wil geven kan je ook doorzichtige lipgloss gebruiken en rode lipgloss zonder iets eronder gaat meestal niet zo goed.


----------



## Corally (Sep 24, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Corally, huh wat vreemd dat ze zo snel sluiten!! En dat ze nog niet een ander pand hebben. Meestal dan zoek je eerst een ander pand voor je sluit.. jammer dat je er nu voor naar Rotterdam moet. Of is dat niet heel ver voor je? Blij dat je laptop het weer doet!


  Ik vond het ook raar! Wacht dan tenminste met sluiten totdat je een nieuw pand hebt. Rotterdam is jammer genoeg heel ver voor mij. En ja zoo fijn dat 'ie het weer doet. 


Pinkdollface said:


> Ik snap niet waarom de webshop nog steeds niet terug is. In Eindhoven is Inglot ook al verhuisd, ze zitten nu 50 meter van het oude pand Ze wilde iets groters en ik moet zeggen dat het nieuwe pand veel fijner is. Nu botst je niet zo snel tegen iemand op


  Ik ook niet! Ze zeggen ook al maanden dat 'ie bijna klaar is. :lol: Lol 50 m. Wel fijn dat 'ie nu groter is!


----------



## MissHolland (Sep 24, 2013)

Kwa lip producten heb ik bijna niets hihi. Ik vind de gloss een mooie rood maar kan me voorstellen dat als je al een collectie aan lip producten hebt dat dit een saai kleurtje is. Voor zover ik gelezen hebt schijnt deze gloss een volle dekking te geven. Ik hou de revieuws nog even in de gaten. Hopelijk komen er ook wat swatches op lichte huidjes voorbij voor de collectie uit is.


----------



## Corally (Sep 24, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Kwa lip producten heb ik bijna niets hihi. Ik vind de gloss een mooie rood maar kan me voorstellen dat als je al een collectie aan lip producten hebt dat dit een saai kleurtje is. Voor zover ik gelezen hebt schijnt deze gloss een volle dekking te geven. Ik hou de revieuws nog even in de gaten. Hopelijk komen er ook wat swatches op lichte huidjes voorbij voor de collectie uit is.


  Aangezien RRW je eerste rode lipstick is.. kan je denk ik eerst RRW uitproberen voordat je ook aan een rode gloss begint. Rode lipgloss is heel moeilijk te dragen en ik ben het eens met PDF over dat je RRW een glans kan geven met een doorzichtige lipgloss voor ongeveer hetzelfde effect. MAC brengt vaker rode lipgloss uit dus ik zou eerst wennen aan de lipstick. Zo bekijk ik het iig maar volgens mij wil je 'm wel graag hebben haha.


----------



## Corally (Sep 25, 2013)

Inglot heeft al een pand gevonden! Heiligeweg 32, vlakbij de pro store dus.  Dat is echt een veel betere locatie! Ik hoop dat ze snel open gaan zodat ik m'n laatste palette kan halen.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Sep 25, 2013)

Corally said:


> Inglot heeft al een pand gevonden! Heiligeweg 32, vlakbij de pro store dus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Fijn dat ze al iets hebben, maar of dat nou zo'n handige plek is vlakbij de pro store. De MUS zat daar eerst ook en die is nu toch weg?


----------



## Corally (Sep 25, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Fijn dat ze al iets hebben, maar of dat nou zo'n handige plek is vlakbij de pro store. De MUS zat daar eerst ook en die is nu toch weg?


  Dat is ook weer zo maar ik denk wel dat Inglot populairder is dan MUS. Het is een betere plek dan eerst iig!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Sep 25, 2013)

Corally said:


> Dat is ook weer zo maar ik denk wel dat Inglot populairder is dan MUS. Het is een betere plek dan eerst iig!


  Dat klopt denk ik wel. Het is wel handig dat het minder ver lopen is.


----------



## Gatton (Sep 25, 2013)

Oh yes, fijne plek! Ik wil nog een palette van Inglot halen met allerlei matte bruintinten, omdat ik daar niet genoeg van heb. Vooral te veel shimmer enzo, misbruik vooral de matte tinten uit mijn Oh So Special en Au Naturele palettes. 

Vraagje! Hebben ze Retro Matte ook bij de Douglas en Bijenkorf?


----------



## Pinkdollface (Sep 25, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Oh yes, fijne plek! Ik wil nog een palette van Inglot halen met allerlei matte bruintinten, omdat ik daar niet genoeg van heb. Vooral te veel shimmer enzo, misbruik vooral de matte tinten uit mijn Oh So Special en Au Naturele palettes.
> 
> Vraagje! Hebben ze Retro Matte ook bij de Douglas en Bijenkorf?


  Ik heb een aantal van mijn Retro Mattes bij de Bijenkorf in Eindhoven gehaald. Ze zijn als het goed is overal verkrijgbaar.


----------



## Gatton (Sep 26, 2013)

Ben uiteindelijk alleen voor All Fired Up gegaan! De rest stond me echt niet. Heb ook Rebel gehaald, wilde toch een mooie vampy kleur er bij! Net ook mijn haar rood geverfd, dus morgen in het daglicht maar even kijken hoe het er uit ziet en of er nog een verflaag overheen moet.


----------



## MissHolland (Sep 26, 2013)

Gatton, met rood haar is het moeilijker een lipstick te vinden die mooi staat. Maar wel heel gaaf dat het nu rood is. Ga je ook een foto plaatsen? Ben benieuwd hoe het je staat.

  Denk dat ik de RiriWoo gloss idd beter niet kan kopen. Beter een lippotlootje en alleen de lipstick. Of dragen jullie geen potlood onder RiriWoo? 

  Heb ook mail terug van HQhair. Ik moet een formulier downloaden, invullen met handtekening en al en dat via de post naar ze toe sturen. Dan gaan hun uitzoeken hoe het kan dat ik mijn pakket nog niet heb. Dus gaat nog wel even duren voor ik meer weet over mijn pakketje. Ik hou jullie op de hoogte hoe het af gaat lopen.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Sep 27, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Gatton, met rood haar is het moeilijker een lipstick te vinden die mooi staat. Maar wel heel gaaf dat het nu rood is. Ga je ook een foto plaatsen? Ben benieuwd hoe het je staat.
> 
> Denk dat ik de RiriWoo gloss idd beter niet kan kopen. Beter een lippotlootje en alleen de lipstick. Of dragen jullie geen potlood onder RiriWoo?
> 
> Heb ook mail terug van HQhair. Ik moet een formulier downloaden, invullen met handtekening en al en dat via de post naar ze toe sturen. Dan gaan hun uitzoeken hoe het kan dat ik mijn pakket nog niet heb. Dus gaat nog wel even duren voor ik meer weet over mijn pakketje. Ik hou jullie op de hoogte hoe het af gaat lopen.


  Ik draag altijd een lippotlood bij rode lipsticks en de Pro Longwear formule is heel fijn, dus het RRW potlood is zeker geen verkeerde keuze.
  Wat vervelend van je pakje Ik heb jaren terug een keer bij HQhair besteld en nu krijg ik het idee dat ze achteruit zijn gegaan, want toen was mijn pakje na een week al binnen.


----------



## Gatton (Sep 27, 2013)

De Pro Longwear potloden waren idd nauwelijks van mijn hand te krijgen! Misschien binnenkort toch maar eens een paar halen, ik heb alleen 3 lippotloden van de Etos en Heroine lippotlood.  

En ik heb hier een foto van vanmorgen, net wakker:






  Heb het gevoel dat ik bij deze kleur mijn make-up wel moet doen, mijn blonde/donkerblonde wenkbrauwen passen er totaal niet bij haha! Heb net even gedouched, vond de kleur te rood en wil een meer oranje kleur. Heb net ook meer andere soorten haarverf besteld die meer oranje/ginger zijn. 

En jammer dat je pakketje weg is! Wat een gedoe ook dat je allemaal dingen moet invullen. :s

Had het heel gezellig in de stad met dat meisje! Ik zit nu in het eerste jaar van de allround grimeur opleiding, zij zit alweer in het laatste jaar. Erg mooi en getalenteerd meisje, en ook lief!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Sep 27, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Heb het gevoel dat ik bij deze kleur mijn make-up wel moet doen, mijn blonde/donkerblonde wenkbrauwen passen er totaal niet bij haha! Heb net even gedouched, vond de kleur te rood en wil een meer oranje kleur. Heb net ook meer andere soorten haarverf besteld die meer oranje/ginger zijn.
> 
> En jammer dat je pakketje weg is! Wat een gedoe ook dat je allemaal dingen moet invullen. :s
> 
> Had het heel gezellig in de stad met dat meisje! Ik zit nu in het eerste jaar van de allround grimeur opleiding, zij zit alweer in het laatste jaar. Erg mooi en getalenteerd meisje, en ook lief!


  Ik vind deze haarkleur je heel goed staan. Het is natuurlijk een donkerdere kleur dan je vroegere had en daardoor is het niet meer zo in evenwicht met je wenkbrauwen en wimpers denk ik, maar met iets donkerdere wenkbrauwen en wimpers zou het zo je natuurlijke haarkleur kunnen zijn.


----------



## MACerette (Sep 27, 2013)

Ik heb ook een aantal jaar rood haar gehad. Supermooi vond ik zelf maar wel meer onderhoud qua bijhouden ivm andere eigen haarkleur. Ik zou ze zelf graag zo rood hebben als onderstaande foto, maar zo rood heb ik het nooit gehad. Sinds een paar jaar ben ik brunette en ofschoon ik in de eerste plaats draag waar ik voor in de mood ben staan veel meer kleuren flatteuzer nu. Blijft wel af en toe kriebelen. Maar brunette vind ik ook prettig.





  Not my picture, courtesy http://www.pinkgraphics.nl.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Sep 27, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ik heb ook een aantal jaar rood haar gehad. Supermooi vond ik zelf maar wel meer onderhoud qua bijhouden ivm andere eigen haarkleur. Ik zou ze zelf graag zo rood hebben als onderstaande foto, maar zo rood heb ik het nooit gehad. Sinds een paar jaar ben ik brunette en ofschoon ik in de eerste plaats draag waar ik voor in de mood ben staan veel meer kleuren flatteuzer nu. Blijft wel af en toe kriebelen. Maar brunette vind ik ook prettig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Zo'n kleur rood vind ik ook altijd mooi, maar het lijkt mij ook te onhandig en ik heb nog nooit mijn haren helemaal durven verven.


----------



## MACerette (Sep 27, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ik vind deze haarkleur je heel goed staan. Het is natuurlijk een donkerdere kleur dan je vroegere had en daardoor is het niet meer zo in evenwicht met je wenkbrauwen en wimpers denk ik, maar met iets donkerdere wenkbrauwen en wimpers zou het zo je natuurlijke haarkleur kunnen zijn.


  Mee eens. Als je je wenkbrauwen iets meer aanzet zal het iets meer in balans zijn maar het zou idd je eigen haarkleur kunnen zijn,.


----------



## MACerette (Sep 27, 2013)

@PDF: ja prachtig. Ik loop me altijd aan vrouwen te vergapen die zo'n kleur hebben (met glanzend haar), maar je moet wel consequent de uitgroei bijhouden. Nu kan ik daar iets lakser mee omgaan. Wel zo makkelijk. Ik sluit niet uit dat ik nog eens rood ga. Enige nadeel is dat als je ze eenmaal rood heb dat pigment nog heel lang in je haren zit. Als je dat weg wil hebben is dat wat moeilijker soms. Ik heb er geen moeite mee als er wat rood doorschijnt tussen verfbeurten in.Wel zuur als het je helemaal niet bevalt natuurlijk.

  Ik heb Riri niet meer gevolgd. Die komt aankomende week uit toch? Ik wil RRW + plw lp, TTT sans plw lp na het zien van de abonimabele swatches, ik denk dat ik BGGG en DCCB ook wel pak en eventueel HK. Ik twijfel over HK omdat mij bij is gebleven dat veel mensen niet zo te spreken waren of de colour payoff. Heeft iemand van jullie daar ervaring van de vorige release?


----------



## Pinkdollface (Sep 27, 2013)

MACerette said:


> @PDF: ja prachtig. Ik loop me altijd aan vrouwen te vergapen die zo'n kleur hebben (met glanzend haar), maar je moet wel consequent de uitgroei bijhouden. Nu kan ik daar iets lakser mee omgaan. Wel zo makkelijk. Ik sluit niet uit dat ik nog eens rood ga. Enige nadeel is dat als je ze eenmaal rood heb dat pigment nog heel lang in je haren zit. Als je dat weg wil hebben is dat wat moeilijker soms. Ik heb er geen moeite mee als er wat rood doorschijnt tussen verfbeurten in.Wel zuur als het je helemaal niet bevalt natuurlijk.
> 
> Ik heb Riri niet meer gevolgd. Die komt aankomende week uit toch? Ik wil RRW + plw lp, TTT sans plw lp na het zien van de abonimabele swatches, ik denk dat ik BGGG en DCCB ook wel pak en eventueel HK. Ik twijfel over HK omdat mij bij is gebleven dat veel mensen niet zo te spreken waren of de colour payoff. Heeft iemand van jullie daar ervaring van de vorige release?


  Ik hou het ook maar bij het bewonderen van andere met zo'n haarkleur. Wel apart dat rood vaak snel vervaagd, maar dat het laatste beetje pigment er lastig uit te krijgen is.

  Ik dacht dat Riri volgende week pas uitkwam (5 oktober). Ik weet niet meer zo goed wat ik wil. Misschien nog een extra RRW l/s en ik twijfel over de l/l en TTT l/s en l/l. De gezichts- en oogproducten sla ik zeer waarschijnlijk over.


----------



## Corally (Sep 27, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ik heb ook een aantal jaar rood haar gehad. Supermooi vond ik zelf maar wel meer onderhoud qua bijhouden ivm andere eigen haarkleur. Ik zou ze zelf graag zo rood hebben als onderstaande foto, maar zo rood heb ik het nooit gehad. Sinds een paar jaar ben ik brunette en ofschoon ik in de eerste plaats draag waar ik voor in de mood ben staan veel meer kleuren flatteuzer nu. Blijft wel af en toe kriebelen. Maar brunette vind ik ook prettig.
> 
> Not my picture, courtesy http://www.pinkgraphics.nl.


  Een vriendin van me heeft haar haar zo rood! Vind het altijd zo'n mooie kleur. Maar ik ben nooit zo van het verven geweest eigenlijk, teveel gedoe voor mij. Ik heb een keer een blauwe pluk gehad (die veels te snel weer blond en stro-achtig was) en ik heb m'n haar een tijdje zwart gehad en dat was het wel... lekker saai. :lol:  





MissHolland said:


> Gatton, met rood haar is het moeilijker een lipstick te vinden die mooi staat. Maar wel heel gaaf dat het nu rood is. Ga je ook een foto plaatsen? Ben benieuwd hoe het je staat.  Denk dat ik de RiriWoo gloss idd beter niet kan kopen. Beter een lippotlootje en alleen de lipstick. Of dragen jullie geen potlood onder RiriWoo?   Heb ook mail terug van HQhair. Ik moet een formulier downloaden, invullen met handtekening en al en dat via de post naar ze toe sturen. Dan gaan hun uitzoeken hoe het kan dat ik mijn pakket nog niet heb. Dus gaat nog wel even duren voor ik meer weet over mijn pakketje. Ik hou jullie op de hoogte hoe het af gaat lopen.


  Pff wat kut.  Ik denk niet dat ik nog bij HQhair ga bestellen.   Gatton, de kleur staat je goed hoor!  Ik ben het eens met de anderen, je wenkbrauwen iets aanzetten en voilà het lijkt alsof het je natuurlijke haarkleur is.


----------



## MACerette (Sep 27, 2013)

Corally said:


> Een vriendin van me heeft haar haar zo rood! Vind het altijd zo'n mooie kleur. Maar ik ben nooit zo van het verven geweest eigenlijk, teveel gedoe voor mij. Ik heb een keer een blauwe pluk gehad (die veels te snel weer blond en stro-achtig was) en ik heb m'n haar een tijdje zwart gehad en dat was het wel... lekker saai.


----------



## Gatton (Sep 27, 2013)

Dankjulliewel! Ik ga zometeen nog even met een verf over een gedeelte heen dat niet goed genoeg de verf heeft gepakt waardoor het een zalmachtig kleurtje is, maar eerst maar even boodschappen doen. Honger! Oh wacht nee, trek, haha.


----------



## Gatton (Sep 30, 2013)

Nog niet helemaal de kleur die ik wil, ik ga nog wat semi-permanente kleuringen bij bestellen; nog een keer de verf die ik heb gebruikt, bruin en oranje. Bruin om de kleur iets dieper te maken en beter te laten pakken op mijn lichtblonde haar (pakte raar genoeg niet erg goed, is nog steeds zalmkleurig), oranje om de kleur iets een boost te geven, en French Cognac/Cajun Spice omdat het een erg mooie natuurlijke basis is. 

Ik heb trouwens deze oogschaduws voor school aan moeten schaffen van MAC, welke vinden jullie absoluut fijn?:

  Satin Taupe
Brulé
Copperplate
Espresso
Haux
Swish
Green Smoke
Carbon
Satellite Dreams
Coral
Humid
Arena
Embark
Knight Divine
White Frost


----------



## Pinkdollface (Sep 30, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Satin Taupe
> Brulé
> Copperplate
> Espresso
> ...


  Humid
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ik heb Satin Taupe, Copperplate, Espresso, Carbon, Coral en Humid van de lijst en die bevallen goed. Carbon is niet de beste zwarte oogschaduw, maar soms vind ik het juist fijn dat hij minder gepigmenteerd is zodat je de arcadeboog net een tikje donkerder kan maken. Volgens mij zijn de andere oogschaduws op je lijst ook goed van kwaliteit, maar ik kan niet uit eigen ervaring spreken.


----------



## Corally (Sep 30, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Nog niet helemaal de kleur die ik wil, ik ga nog wat semi-permanente kleuringen bij bestellen; nog een keer de verf die ik heb gebruikt, bruin en oranje. Bruin om de kleur iets dieper te maken en beter te laten pakken op mijn lichtblonde haar (pakte raar genoeg niet erg goed, is nog steeds zalmkleurig), oranje om de kleur iets een boost te geven, en French Cognac/Cajun Spice omdat het een erg mooie natuurlijke basis is.    Ik heb trouwens deze oogschaduws voor school aan moeten schaffen van MAC, welke vinden jullie absoluut fijn?:    Satin Taupe  Brulé  Copperplate  Espresso  Haux  Swish  Green Smoke  Carbon  Satellite Dreams  Coral  Humid  Arena  Embark  Knight Divine  White Frost


  Jammer dat het nog steeds niet de kleur is die je wilt.  Van deze kleuren heb ik alleen maar Satin Taupe, Humid en Embark maar ik vind ze heel fijn!


----------



## MissHolland (Sep 30, 2013)

Gatton, je haarkleur staat mooi bij je huid. En idd de wenkbrauwen even een beetje bij tekenen en het staat hartstikke leuk. Pas je wel op met zo vaak verven? Je hebt nu al 2x geverfd achter elkaar aan en het is nog niet zoals je wil waardoor je nog een keer verf in je haar wilt doen. Je schreef dat je nog meer kleuren hebt besteld. Het is niet erg om voor een keer 2x achter elkaar te verven maar een 3e keer erachter aan is echt niet goed. De kapper zou helemaal gek worden als ze dat zou horen want verven is niet zo goed voor je haar. En al helemaal niet als je het zo vaak achter elkaar aan doet. Je haar gaat er dan kapot/dood aan. Normaal zit er ook minstens een maand tot 6 weken tussen voor je opnieuw kunt verven en dan doen ze alleen de uitgroei. Als je niet weet hoe je de kleur moet krijgen zoals je wilt ga dan alsjeblieft naar de kapper toe. Je moet het zelf weten hoor maar het zou zo zonde zijn als je je haar eraan verpest. Je hebt lang haar en als het kapot/dood gaat dan duurt het nogal lang voor alles eruit gegroeid is.

  Las in het Riri topic dat het weer madness was om je bestelling te plaatsen. Ben benieuwd hoe snel hier alles uit verkocht is.. en of het ons lukt te kopen wat we willen.


----------



## Gatton (Oct 2, 2013)

Ik gebruik semi-permanente verf, geen zooi van de drogisterij. Echt geen kans op beschadiging, ook vooral omdat ik mijn haar niet bleek dus er zijn geen rare processen bezig met mijn haar! Ik lees me heus wel in voordat ik mijn lange haar iets aandoe...

"Adore, the new and innovative, Semi-Permanent Hair Color will infuse each strand with a vibrant burst of luxurious color with *No Ammonia, No Peroxide, and No Alcohol.*
Adore is a Semi-Permanent Hair Color that deposits natural looking color while giving your hair a healthy resilient shine, leaving your hair in better condition than before coloring.
Adore's exclusive formula offers a perfect blend of natural ingredients providing rich color, enhancing shine, and leaving hair soft and silky.


*Unlike permanent hair colors that are extremely damaging to the hair, Adore's natural proteins will help repair damaged cuticles to restore hair's healthy shine.*
Adore offers a perfect blend of natural ingredients with our exclusive *No Ammonia, No Peroxide, and No Alcohol formula.* Hair is nurtured withpenetrating conditioners while vibrant colors are deposited for truly intense results."

Ook zit ik al zo'n 3 jaar op een haarverf forum, heb genoeg informatie opgedaan daar. 


Fijne aan zulke verf is dat je gewoon alles met elkaar kunt mixen en dat er niks raars gebeurt (alleen een raar kleurtje misschien als je bijvoorbeeld paars met groen mengt). Is gewoon veilig dus, en lekker experimenteren.


----------



## MissHolland (Oct 2, 2013)

Gatton, ik ken jou verder niet maar er zijn echt genoeg mensen die zonder inlezen van alles in hun haar smijten. Schrok echt van je bericht! Heb het namelijk een keer van dicht bij mee gemaakt dat iemand het haar helemaal verpest had! Was echt shocking! Zij had ook zulk mooi lang haar als jou. Uiteindelijk heeft ze het kort moeten knippen.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Oct 3, 2013)

Neeeee de rihanna collectie is al online! En ik was aan het werk en nu is alles uitverkocht . Zou het dan in de winkel ook al uit zijn? Bwah ik baal echt ik wilde een BU van riri woo


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 3, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Neeeee de rihanna collectie is al online! En ik was aan het werk en nu is alles uitverkocht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Balen zeg Ik had mazzel dat MACerette me een pm stuurde om te vragen wanneer het uitkwam, want toen dacht ik er weer aan de site in de gaten te houden en wonder boven wonder stond de collectie er toen ineens op en heb ik kunnen bestellen wat ik wilde. Ik denk dat hij zaterdag pas in de winkels ligt, maar misschien is het slim even te bellen. Collecties komen altijd op een zaterdag uit dus het zou raar zijn als ze hier ineens vanaf wijken.
  Als je RRW misloopt kan je het met de kerstcollectie nog proberen en dan wil ik wel helpen als dat handig zou zijn voor je.


----------



## Corally (Oct 3, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Neeeee de rihanna collectie is al online! En ik was aan het werk en nu is alles uitverkocht . Zou het dan in de winkel ook al uit zijn? Bwah ik baal echt ik wilde een BU van riri woo


  Ah kut.  Hij komt 5 oktober in de winkels uit maar ik zou er wel voor openingstijd zijn!


----------



## MissHolland (Oct 3, 2013)

Tsjonge.. ik was ook te laat!! Geen MAC store in de buurt.. iemand die naar de winkel gaat en voor mij de RiriWoo lip pencil en lipstick wil halen?


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 3, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Tsjonge.. ik was ook te laat!! Geen MAC store in de buurt.. iemand die naar de winkel gaat en voor mij de RiriWoo lip pencil en lipstick wil halen?


  Ik weet nog niet of ik ga en ik weet ook niet of je in de winkel meer dan 1 van elke kleur kan krijgen. Als ik ga wil ik voor mezelf eigenlijk nog een RRW lipliner meenemen en dan zou ik er dus alleen een voor jou mee kunnen nemen als ik er meer mag kopen. Ik kan helaas niet bellen op dit moment en ik heb niet zo'n zin op en neer te fietsen naar de counter alleen om dit te vragen, dus als iemand anders dit kan checken zou dat super zijn.


----------



## MACerette (Oct 4, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Balen zeg Ik had mazzel dat MACerette me een pm stuurde om te vragen wanneer het uitkwam, want toen dacht ik er weer aan de site in de gaten te houden en wonder boven wonder stond de collectie er toen ineens op en heb ik kunnen bestellen wat ik wilde. Ik denk dat hij zaterdag pas in de winkels ligt, maar misschien is het slim even te bellen. Collecties komen altijd op een zaterdag uit dus het zou raar zijn als ze hier ineens vanaf wijken.
> Als je RRW misloopt kan je het met de kerstcollectie nog proberen en dan wil ik wel helpen als dat handig zou zijn voor je.


  Hij moet er echt nét opgestaan hebben, want voordat ik de pm stuurde (2 minuten daarvoor of zo) stond hij nl. nog niet online. Het zal wel voorbestemd zijn . Ik realiseerde me eigenlijk niet dat niemand het wist anders had ik snel een PM naar jullie gestuurd. Ik had aanvankelijk ook de vraag hier willen zetten, maar in plaats van iedereen ermee lastig te vallen dacht ik dat ik beter mijn Bobsy Twin kon harassen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Maar sorry mensen. Volgende keer stuur ik meteen een groeps PM. Ik ben er ook iets minder actief mee bezig de laatste tijd...

  Een half uur later heb ik nog een gekeken en toen waren RRW en TTT al uitverkocht. De lip pencils en de andere l/s waren er toen wel nog. Ik heb zelf TTT, BGGG en HK gekocht. Misschien ga ik morgen naar de counter / de FSS in Luik om RRW nog te kopen en heel eventueel Diamonds (wil hem wel hebben maar de 2 ccb die ik heb gebruik ik zelden, duuuuuussssss....), de mascara wil ik evt nog wel uitproberen en de lippotloodjes. Om heel eerlijk te zijn denk ik dat ik ook wel blijf leven als ik die dingen niet krijg. RRW zou ik wel leuk vinden in de speciale verpakking. Nu gebruik ik Cherry l/l erbij en die gaat ook prima ook als is het geen plw natuurlijk. Verder heb ik Vino, Currant en Nightmoth, dus voor TTT zou ik ook wel iets moeten hebben. De bruine quad vind ik ook mooi, maar zeker dupeable.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 4, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Hij moet er echt nét opgestaan hebben, want voordat ik de pm stuurde (2 minuten daarvoor of zo) stond hij nl. nog niet online. Het zal wel voorbestemd zijn . Ik realiseerde me eigenlijk niet dat niemand het wist anders had ik snel een PM naar jullie gestuurd. Ik had aanvankelijk ook de vraag hier willen zetten, maar in plaats van iedereen ermee lastig te vallen dacht ik dat ik beter mijn Bobsy Twin kon harassen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Het was wel echt heel toevallig! Ik was bijna zover dat ik de collectie wilde skippen, maar dan staat hij online en denk je het is nu of nooit en tja toen zat er toch vanalles in mijn mandje  Ik heb er ook niet bij stil gestaan een pm te sturen naar de rest, maar ik moest me ook haasten om op tijd te zijn voor mijn les, dus ik heb niet echt de kans gehad.


----------



## MACerette (Oct 4, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Het was wel echt heel toevallig! Ik was bijna zover dat ik de collectie wilde skippen, maar dan staat hij online en denk je het is nu of nooit en tja *toen zat er toch vanalles in mijn mandje*  Ik heb er ook niet bij stil gestaan een pm te sturen naar de rest, maar ik moest me ook haasten om op tijd te zijn voor mijn les, dus ik heb niet echt de kans gehad.


  We hebben er allebei niet aan gedacht. Morgen nieuwe kansen, toch?

  Hahaha, ja ik moest echt lachen om je berichtjes. Ik weet precies hoe dat gaat...


----------



## MACerette (Oct 4, 2013)

Trouwens, als ik zo kijk naar de holiday collection van Rihanna denk ik dat ik daar goed vanaf kom. Hooguit de bronzer en evt wat l/s. Die superslick eyeliners van MAC vind ik echt ronduit bout...Money saved.


----------



## MACerette (Oct 4, 2013)

@LadyHawke, MissHolland en ...? mochten jullie items van de collectie willen maar niet naar de store kunnen gaan weet ik wel een cp die RRW l/s, de lippotloden, de blush, HK, de gloss (?) en de bruine quad heeft. Het komt dan wel vanuit USA maar als jullie interesse hebben stuur ik jullie de link door naar de sale thread. Ik weet uit ervaring dat zij betrouwbaar is (zie je ook aan haar reviews).


----------



## Ladyhawke (Oct 4, 2013)

@MissHolland: Ik ga morgenochtend naar de counter en ik wil het wel voor je meenemen. Ik ga zelf voor RRW en Her Cocoa quad. Ik weet alleen niet of je 2x hetzelfde item mag meenemen. Anders is het geen probleem

  Ik twijfel nog over Talk that Talk lipstick. Ik vind het een mooie (herfst)kleur maar volgens mij is hij heel erg droog.. Hebben jullie TTT besteld?

  Ik haalde net trouwens Heaux weer eens tevoorschijn en tot mijn horror was hij afgebroken!! De bovenkant zat nog in de dop... Gelukkig zit hij nu weer goed maar moet er wel voorzichtig mee zijn.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Oct 4, 2013)

Hoe vroeg denken jullie trouwens dat ik er moet zijn morgenochtend? De Bijenkorf gaat om 9 uur open.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 4, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Hoe vroeg denken jullie trouwens dat ik er moet zijn morgenochtend? De Bijenkorf gaat om 9 uur open.


  Lastig te zeggen. Ik weet niet hoe populair de collectie in nederland is en een aantal hebben hun spullen al online kunnen kopen, dus hopelijk zorgt dat ervoor dat het iets minder druk is. Ik zou toch een kwartier of half uur ofzo van tevoren bij de counter proberen te zijn. Dat wil ik in elk geval doen als ik ga.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Oct 4, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ga jij toevallig naar de counter in Arnhem? Als ik ga dan ga ik naar die counter en mocht je maar 1 van elk product kunnen kopen dan zou jij de lipliner en ik de lipstick kunnen regelen
> Ik heb TTT wel besteld, maar ik weet niet zeker hoe geweldig hij zal zijn. Ik zou hem zeker uittesten in de winkel.
> Balen van je Heaux lipstick. Misschien kan je heel voorzichtig met een aansteker de onderkant van de lipstick aan elkaar smelten?
> 
> Lastig te zeggen. Ik weet niet hoe populair de collectie in nederland is en een aantal hebben hun spullen al online kunnen kopen, dus hopelijk zorgt dat ervoor dat het iets minder druk is. Ik zou toch een kwartier of half uur ofzo van tevoren bij de counter proberen te zijn. Dat wil ik in elk geval doen als ik ga.


  Nee ik ga naar Den Haag . Ik heb net even gebeld en ze zei dat je wel 2x hetzelfde product mag nemen. Althans daar had ze niks over gehoord dus waarschijnlijk mag het wel.
Ik zorg er morgen gewoon voor dat ik minstens een half uur van te voren aanwezig ben . Ik hoop dat ik dan wel op tijd ben.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 4, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Nee ik ga naar Den Haag . Ik heb net even gebeld en ze zei dat je wel 2x hetzelfde product mag nemen. Althans daar had ze niks over gehoord dus waarschijnlijk mag het wel.
> Ik zorg er morgen gewoon voor dat ik minstens een half uur van te voren aanwezig ben . Ik hoop dat ik dan wel op tijd ben.


  Ok fijn dat je gebeld hebt om het te bevestigen. Ik hoop dat je alles kan krijgen. Neem jij dan de spullen voor Missholland mee? Ik vind het ook geen probleem, maar ik weet dus nog steeds niet zeker of ik ga.


----------



## MissHolland (Oct 4, 2013)

Oh ik lees het nu pas. Ladyhawke zou jij de RiriWoo lipstick en pencil voor me mee willen nemen? Pinkdollface jij gaat niet meer? Ik weet niet of jullie het op tijd lezen.. Ben de hele dag niet online geweest. Vandaar zo'n laat berichtje. Ik lees morgen vroeg nog wel even of iemand nog wat gepost heeft.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Oct 4, 2013)

@MissHolland ik ga mijn best doen voor je!


----------



## Ladyhawke (Oct 5, 2013)

Nou het is me gelukt hoor haha zowel voor mij als voor MissHolland . Ik was er 3 kwartier van te voren en er stonden toen 2 meisjes te wachten. Uiteindelijk stonden er iets van 15 mensen toen de deuren open gingen. Ik stond helemaal vooraan dus kon gelijk mijn 'bestelling doen'. Ze hadden wel veel op voorraad, toen de hele rij was weggewerkt was er nog niks uitverkocht geloof ik. Eerst hing er een bordje dat je maar 1 item van per klant mocht, dus ik dacht oh nee kan ik niks voor MissHolland meenemen. Uiteindelijk toen de rij was weggewerkt ben ik teruggegaan en gevraagd of ik alsjeblieft nog een Riri Woo mocht voor mijn 'vriendin' haha. Dat mocht gelukkig . Ik heb zelf Riri Woo gehaald en Her Cocoa palet. Ik heb Talk that Talk opgedaan maar hij droogt heel erg uit bij mij en je ziet vlekken ofzo..Jammer want ik vind de kleur wel heel mooi, dus die heb ik niet gehaald.


----------



## Gatton (Oct 5, 2013)

Fijn dat het is gelukt! Bij de rest van de dames ook?

Ik vind het zo grappig bij mijn haarkleur, ik haatte koraal en oranje ed zo erg bij mij eerst... maar nu vind ik het gewoon mooi! Zal wel mooi passen bij het oranje haar denk ik.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 5, 2013)

Mij is het ook gelukt en ik heb ook een RiRi Woo voor Missholland! Het was denk ik een goed idee om naar Arnhem te gaan, want daar viel de drukte heel erg mee. Ik was er een half uur van tevoren en tegelijk met mij kwamen er twee andere meiden aan. Daarvan was 1 een echt fan en de andere was voor de gezelligheid mee. Ik denk tien minuten later kwam er nog een meid aan voor de collectie. Daarna werd het drukker, maar vrijwel iedereen daarvan kwam voor de dwaze dagen en ik denk dat we uiteindelijk dus met 5 of 6 man bij de counter stonden toen de winkel openging. Iedereen heeft kunnen krijgen wat ze wilde en ik geloof dat er ook nog niets uitverkocht was toen we gingen. Ik had online al een TTT en RRW l/s en TTT en 2x RRW l/l besteld en in de winkel heb ik voor mezelf nog een BU TTT l/s en de HK bronzer/blush gekocht. TTT l/l is echt vrijwel hetzelfde als Currant l/l, dus daarom heb ik geen BU gekocht en ik wilde eerst nog een RRW l/l, maar toen ik de lipstick en Cherry l/l ernaast swatchte, kwam ik erachter dat Cherry eigenlijk een betere match is heel stom. Ik heb nog een berg andere rode lipsticks waar RRW l/l vast mooi bij is, maar ik hoefde er niet nog meer. Ik vind de verpakking toch best mooi, nog steeds jammer van die grote lichtroze R, maar het rozegoud is zo mooi!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 5, 2013)

Ik ben blij dat ik een BU heb van TTT. De formule is niet lastiger dan een andere donkere lipstick. Tot nu toe heb ik bij elke donkere lipstick dat hij iets donkerder wordt op plekken waar mijn lippen droog zijn en dat heeft TTT ook een beetje. Ik heb hem nu aangebracht zonder prep + prime en mijn lippen mijn bovenlip heeft geen last van droge plekken en daar zit hij perfect. De kleur is prachtig, helaas heb ik mijn camera niet bij om foto's te maken. Fixed On Drama is roder en als je van donkere lippen houdt, kan je ze zeker allebei hebben.


----------



## Corally (Oct 5, 2013)

Goed om te horen dat het in NL toch een stuk beter is gegaan! Van de volgende RiRi collectie ga ik overigens ook niks kopen haha.


----------



## MACerette (Oct 5, 2013)

Ik ben vanochtend ook naar de counter inde Bijenkorf gegaan. Ik heb RRW, 2x RRW l/p, TTT l/p en diamonds CCB gehaald. RRW lippotlood x2 was eigenlijk een foutje. Ik had 1x RRW en 1xTTT lip pencils gevraagd en zag achteraf dat ik per ongeluk 2 RRW had gekregen. No biggie, dus ben ik nog terug gegaan voor de TTT. Diamonds CCB had ik willen skippen, maar hij glinsterde zo mooi in dat licht dat ik hem wel moest kopen. Sucker....  ETA: WTC heb ik geswatched en die lijkt veel op meltdown (perm, frost). CB96 is rozer. Mocht je skippers remorse hebben kun je meltdown nog halen.  Nude vond ik wel origineel t.o.v. de permanente l/s maar ik vermoed dat hij nogal poep zou uitpakken op mijn lippen. Ik verwacht geen skippers remorse...


----------



## MissHolland (Oct 5, 2013)

Jeee ben zo blij dat het jullie gelukt is!!! Mijn dag kan niet meer stuk! :d


----------



## Ladyhawke (Oct 5, 2013)

Ik vond Nude ook niet zo geslaagd. Een meisje dat naast me stond met een echt donkere huid swatchte Nude en ik denk dat het bij iemand met een donkere huid wel mooi zal staan. Ik ben benieuwd of alles nu al uitverkocht is.

@MissHolland: Nu heb je 2 RiriWoo's . Veel plezier met je spulletjes.


----------



## MissHolland (Oct 8, 2013)

Jaaa heb nu een BU. Had Riri iets lichter rood verwacht maar hij is nog veel mooier dan op de foto's. En ik hoopte precies op deze kleur dus ben er echt mega blij mee! Echt heel erg bedankt dat jullie voor mij wilden shoppen!!! Morgen ga ik hem uit proberen en zal ik als ik het niet vergeet een foto van plaatsen


----------



## Corally (Oct 9, 2013)

Ik lees net dat we een Flormar krijgen op de Kalverstraat. Het gaat op 10 of 31 oktober open (ik zie verschillende data op internet) dus ik ga morgen na school even kijken of hij al open is want ik moet toch in Amsterdam zijn. Ben niet echt bekend met het merk maar ik heb het net opgezocht en de baked producten zien er iig prachtig uit.   En ik lees net op Beautyscene dat Divine Night 2 november uitkomt.  Zat ik toch goed met m'n 'begin november' hehe. De prijzen zijn overigens walgelijk maar dat was te verwachten. Gelukkig is m'n 'losse producten'-lijst al gekrompen.


----------



## MACerette (Oct 10, 2013)

Geez, vorige week de RiRi spullen besteld. Op de site van TNT stond aanvankelijk dat ze gisteren geleverd zouden worden, gisteren stond er vandaag tussen 10.30 en 12.30 oid en zojuist keek ik en nu staat er dat het aflvertijdstip onbekend is en dat de levering voorbereid word door de verzender. OMFG...
  Vorige week donderdag heeft iemand vanuit Amerika een pakje naar me opgestuurd en dat heb ik gisteren ontvangen. Hoe kan het dat dat sneller gaat (en vanuit UK idem) dan een simpel pakje vanuit NL?


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 10, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Geez, vorige week de RiRi spullen besteld. Op de site van TNT stond aanvankelijk dat ze gisteren geleverd zouden worden, gisteren stond er vandaag tussen 10.30 en 12.30 oid en zojuist keek ik en nu staat er dat het aflvertijdstip onbekend is en dat de levering voorbereid word door de verzender. OMFG...
> Vorige week donderdag heeft iemand vanuit Amerika een pakje naar me opgestuurd en dat heb ik gisteren ontvangen. Hoe kan het dat dat sneller gaat (en vanuit UK idem) dan een simpel pakje vanuit NL?


  Wat raar. Ze hebben mijn pakjes gisteren proberen te bezorgen, maar toen was ik er niet, dus vandaag zou ik ze echt moeten hebben. Ik snap ook nog steeds niet dat het zo langzaam moet gaan bij Mac NL. Het duurt echt eeuwen voor ze dat pakje aan Post NL hebben gegeven.


----------



## MACerette (Oct 10, 2013)

Ik vind het echt bizar. Vooral omdat de status nu ineens is omgezet naar wordt voorbereid voor verzending. Dat het een dagje uitloopt van de oorspronkelijke planning kan ik me nog enigzins indenken, maar dit...? WTF... Als ze maar niet aan komen kakken dat ik mijn spullen niet krijg door een of andere fout oid...


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 10, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ik vind het echt bizar. Vooral omdat de status nu ineens is omgezet naar wordt voorbereid voor verzending. Dat het een dagje uitloopt van de oorspronkelijke planning kan ik me nog enigzins indenken, maar dit...? WTF... Als ze maar niet aan komen kakken dat ik mijn spullen niet krijg door een of andere fout oid...


  Zo'n wijziging heb ik ook nog nooit gehad. Ik hoop dat het goed komt.


----------



## MACerette (Oct 10, 2013)

Ik ook. Shitzooi...


----------



## MACerette (Oct 10, 2013)

Net met de klantenservice gebeld. Er is een vertraging en ze weten niet wanneer het geleverd word. Laatst hebben ze het gehad dat een hele pallet een paar weken kwijt was waardoor mensen hun spullen pas na een maand kregen. Alles goed en wel, zolang ik maar de spullen krijg die ik besteld heb in de eerste minuten nadat de collectie online stond.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 10, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Net met de klantenservice gebeld. Er is een vertraging en ze weten niet wanneer het geleverd word. Laatst hebben ze het gehad dat een hele pallet een paar weken kwijt was waardoor mensen hun spullen pas na een maand kregen. Alles goed en wel, zolang ik maar de spullen krijg die ik besteld heb in de eerste minuten nadat de collectie online stond.


  Een beetje vreemd. Je zou zeggen dat ze alle RiRi spullen bij elkaar hadden liggen en aangezien mijn spullen onderweg zijn is het wel heel vreemd als die van jou dan kwijt zouden zijn. En wat zou anders die vertraging kunnen veroorzaken?


----------



## MACerette (Oct 10, 2013)

Ergens tussen hen en TNT volgens de CS. Ze weten het zelf niet. Zij melden het alvast aan bij TNT, de spullen komen vervolgens vanuit Duitsland. TNT gaat er dan vanuit dat het pakje de dag erna bezorgd word. Ze had al allerlei mailtjes gestuurd (naar wie dan?) maar nog geen antwoord gekregen. Lekker vaag. Op zich stond alles omtrent mijn bestelling correct in hun systeem dus zou het goed moeten komen. Klinkt als "fingers crossed?". Volgens mij worden ze ook overstelpt met telefoontjes want ze vulde zelf al in waar ik voor belde.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 10, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ergens tussen hen en TNT volgens de CS. Ze weten het zelf niet. Zij melden het alvast aan bij TNT, de spullen komen vervolgens vanuit Duitsland. TNT gaat er dan vanuit dat het pakje de dag erna bezorgd word. Ze had al allerlei mailtjes gestuurd (naar wie dan?) maar nog geen antwoord gekregen. Lekker vaag. Op zich stond alles omtrent mijn bestelling correct in hun systeem dus zou het goed moeten komen. Klinkt als "fingers crossed?". Volgens mij worden ze ook overstelpt met telefoontjes want ze vulde zelf al in waar ik voor belde.


  Heel vaag allemaal, waarom komen die spullen dan weer uit Duitsland? Prutsers...


----------



## MACerette (Oct 10, 2013)

Prutsers. Inderdaad. Ik denk dat de stock naar D gaat en vandaar uit verdeeld word over EU? Ze weten zelf iig niet waar het misgaat. Min of meer zeggen dat TNT het had moeten ophalen maar eigenlijk weten ze niet wat er aan de hand is...Womp womp womp...


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 10, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Prutsers. Inderdaad. Ik denk dat de stock naar D gaat en vandaar uit verdeeld word over EU? Ze weten zelf iig niet waar het misgaat. Min of meer zeggen dat TNT het had moeten ophalen maar eigenlijk weten ze niet wat er aan de hand is...Womp womp womp...


  Ja echt heel slecht.

  Mijn pakjes zijn een paar minuten gearriveerd, gelukkig zonder problemen en alles zit erin.


----------



## MACerette (Oct 10, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ja echt heel slecht.
> 
> Mijn pakjes zijn een paar minuten gearriveerd, gelukkig zonder problemen en alles zit erin.


  Blij dat jij je stuff iig al hebt . Geniet ervan!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 10, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Blij dat jij je stuff iig al hebt . Geniet ervan!


  Dankje komt helemaal goed! Ben nu mijn nagels aan het doen, dus ze moeten nog even wachten.


----------



## Corally (Oct 10, 2013)

Wat een gezeik weer met MACNL MACerette.  Wel fijn dat jij je pakje wel hebt PDF! Ik hoop dat Douglas Divine Night eerder online heeft zodat ik daar lekker kan bestellen. Ben vanmiddag trouwens nog naar Amsterdam geweest ondanks het kutweer en ze waren nog aan het verbouwen bij Flormar x_x Ik zag bij de Pro store en bij Douglas op de Kalverstraat nog aardig wat dingen van RiRi, verbaasde me wel. Heb ook eindelijk eens VGI geswatched, ik kon 'm eerst niet eens vinden haha ik had hem wat roder verwacht. Maar hij is zo moooi. Nu kan ik zeker weten de VGI lip bag bestellen van de kerstcollectie.


----------



## MACerette (Oct 10, 2013)

Ja, bout he...dit is de eerste keer dat ik dit soort gezeik heb. Wel veel te lange levertijden, maar dit is een primeur voor mij...  Wat pas echt klasse was: ik vertelde dat vorige week donderdag een pakje vanuit de US naar me opgestuurd was en dat ik die gisteren gekregen heb. Haar reactie: ja, maar dit is anders. Dit komt uit Duitsland. :thud: Priceless...  Btw: VG1 is idd mooi. Zal je zeker super staan!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 10, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Btw: VG1 is idd mooi. Zal je zeker super staan!


  Haha ow ja want Duitsland ligt totaal niet naast Nederland en de US wel
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ik wil VG1 ook nog steeds, maar ik ga niet voor de set want ik draag bijna nooit lipgloss.


----------



## MACerette (Oct 10, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Haha ow ja want Duitsland ligt totaal niet naast Nederland en de US wel   Ik wil VG1 ook nog steeds, maar ik ga niet voor de set want ik draag bijna nooit lipgloss.


 Ja ik vond het pure klasse die reactie. Tuurlijk duurt het veel langer als het uit Duitsland komt, duuuh.... ;D  Ik weet zeker dat VG1 jou ook goed staat. Ik heb hem al een paar jaar. De gloss heb ik ook niet hoor. Dat geld besteed ik liever aan een lippenstift, want daar heb ik zo weinig van


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 10, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ik weet zeker dat VG1 jou ook goed staat. Ik heb hem al een paar jaar. De gloss heb ik ook niet hoor. Dat geld besteed ik liever aan een lippenstift, want daar heb ik zo weinig van


  Als jij hem hebt en er zo gek op bent dan moet ik hem eigenlijk ook wel hebben en ik heb ook al veel te weinig lipsticks


----------



## Corally (Oct 10, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ja, bout he...dit is de eerste keer dat ik dit soort gezeik heb. Wel veel te lange levertijden, maar dit is een primeur voor mij...  Wat pas echt klasse was: ik vertelde dat vorige week donderdag een pakje vanuit de US naar me opgestuurd was en dat ik die gisteren gekregen heb. Haar reactie: ja, maar dit is anders. Dit komt uit Duitsland. :thud: Priceless...  Btw: VG1 is idd mooi. Zal je zeker super staan!


  Oh god. 


Pinkdollface said:


> Ik wil VG1 ook nog steeds, maar ik ga niet voor de set want ik draag bijna nooit lipgloss.


  Ik draag dus ook bijna nooit lipgloss maar hij lijkt me zo mooi. Ik heb 'm overigens niet gezien bij de pro store/douglas. Ik twijfel nu wel een beetje of ik de set moet halen. Anders haal ik alleen de lipstick als Divine Night/Stroke Of Midnight online gaat. Gelukkig nog genoeg tijd om te kiezen.


----------



## Corally (Oct 10, 2013)

Heeft een van jullie toevallig Russian Red? Ik heb hem geswatched en hij zag er natuurlijk erg mooi uit ... maar in dat vreselijke winkellicht zag ik niet goed of hij een warme of een koele ondertoon heeft.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 10, 2013)

Corally said:


> Heeft een van jullie toevallig Russian Red? Ik heb hem geswatched en hij zag er natuurlijk erg mooi uit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ja die heb ik
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hij is heeft een koele toon, maar toch lijkt hij warmer dan sommige andere rode kleuren en is hij wat donkerder dan bijvoorbeeld Ruby Woo. Het is lastig uit te leggen eigenlijk. Hield jij nou juist niet van koele tonen in rode lipsticks? Dan zou deze wel wat kunnen zijn, omdat hij niet heel erg koel is.


----------



## MACerette (Oct 10, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Als jij hem hebt en er zo gek op bent dan moet ik hem eigenlijk ook wel hebben en ik heb ook al veel te weinig lipsticks:lol:


  Haha, ja! Jij hebt ook dringend uitbreiding nodig  Het is niet mijn mooiste rode, maar zeker wel een gewaardeerde en toch net weer even anders. Vooral herfst / winter materiaal voor mij persoonlijk.


----------



## MACerette (Oct 10, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ja die heb ik  Hij is heeft een koele toon, maar toch lijkt hij warmer dan sommige andere rode kleuren en is hij wat donkerder dan bijvoorbeeld Ruby Woo. Het is lastig uit te leggen eigenlijk. Hield jij nou juist niet van koele tonen in rode lipsticks? Dan zou deze wel wat kunnen zijn, omdat hij niet heel erg koel is.


 Ik wilde net zeggen: Russian Red is niet overdreven koel op mij. Hij is wel mooi btw. Als ik mijn man naar zijn favo's vraag noemt hij altijd Russian Red en Ruby Woo.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 10, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Het is niet mijn mooiste rode, maar zeker wel een gewaardeerde en toch net weer even anders. Vooral herfst / winter materiaal voor mij persoonlijk.


  Haha inderdaad!
  Ik vind de bruine toon zo mooi en ja daar komt ie, zo'n kleur heb ik nog niet


----------



## Corally (Oct 10, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ja die heb ik  Hij is heeft een koele toon, maar toch lijkt hij warmer dan sommige andere rode kleuren en is hij wat donkerder dan bijvoorbeeld Ruby Woo. Het is lastig uit te leggen eigenlijk. Hield jij nou juist niet van koele tonen in rode lipsticks? Dan zou deze wel wat kunnen zijn, omdat hij niet heel erg koel is.


  Hihi dat dacht ik al.  Ik heb hem samen geswatched met o.a. RW maar zelfs RW zag er warm uit dus dat klopte niet.. maar ik zag wel dat hij geen roze ondertoon had. Koele rode lipsticks zijn idd een no no voor mij maar ik wil m'n rode lippie collectie uitbreiden met wat meer neutralere rode lipsticks. Dan gaat 'ie voor nu maar even op m'n wishlist. :haha:


----------



## MACerette (Oct 10, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Haha inderdaad! Ik vind de bruine toon zo mooi en ja daar komt ie, zo'n kleur heb ik nog niet:haha:


  Heb je chili ook? Dat is een zusje van VG1, maar dan iets meer roestkleurig.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 10, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Heb je chili ook? Dat is een zusje van VG1, maar dan iets meer roestkleurig.


  Nee ook niet en Mac Red ook nog niet trouwens, maar ik vind VG1 net iets mooier dan Chili en ik hou meer van matte lipsticks dan satins, dus vandaar dat ik Mac Red nog niet heb.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 10, 2013)

Corally said:


> Hihi dat dacht ik al.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ik denk dat Russian Red best wel eens kan zijn waar je naar zoekt. Als hij nog te koel zou zijn dan kan je altijd nog een rood lippotlood met een warme toon zoals Redd of High Energy PLWLP eronder gebruiken.


----------



## MACerette (Oct 10, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Nee ook niet en Mac Red ook nog niet trouwens, maar ik vind VG1 net iets mooier dan Chili en ik hou meer van matte lipsticks dan satins, dus vandaar dat ik Mac Red nog niet heb.


 Mac red kun je skippen als je Ronnie Red hebt. Mooie kleur rood, maar vergt wel meer werk dan mijn andere rode lippies. Ronnie Red is iets makkelijker. Of was het nou Absolute Power die kleurtechnisch hetzelfde was? Anyways, ik weet vrij zeker dat jij die allebei wel hebt . In dat geval kun je voor dat geld een andere l/s kopen


----------



## Corally (Oct 10, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ik denk dat Russian Red best wel eens kan zijn waar je naar zoekt. Als hij nog te koel zou zijn dan kan je altijd nog een rood lippotlood met een warme toon zoals Redd of High Energy PLWLP eronder gebruiken.


  Uhu.  Ik heb trouwens nog een ongebruikt rood lippotlood.. zat in die collectie met die witte tasjes met die lelijke gezichten erop.. ik kan niet op de naam komen :haha: Van die collectie had ik de red lip bag gekocht iig haha. Heb ook echt alleen de lipstick gebruikt, potlood en gloss zijn nog steeds ongebruikt. hboy: Moet denk ik alleen voor VG1 lipstick gaan als dit zo lees. :lol:


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 10, 2013)

Corally said:


> Uhu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Was dat die Julie Verhoeven? Dat waren inderdaad geen mooie tasjes. Je kan dat potlood ook een keer over je hele lippen gebruiken om te kijken of je zo'n dekkende rode kleur mooi vindt.


----------



## Corally (Oct 10, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> [ Was dat die Julie Verhoeven? Dat waren inderdaad geen mooie tasjes. Je kan dat potlood ook een keer over je hele lippen gebruiken om te kijken of je zo'n dekkende rode kleur mooi vindt.


  Dat is 'm inderdaad! Het tasje ligt ergens in een kast, ik vind 'm eng lol. Ik heb een lip liner van catrice in gebruik en ik vind het resultaat echt heel mooi maar too much (en teveel werk) voor alledaags + lip liner zorgt ervoor dat mijn lippen binnen no time kurkdroog zijn en dat terwijl ik m'n lippen echt goed verzorg. Daarom sheer ik rode lippies altijd een beetje uit met m'n vinger. Kan ik toch rood dragen zonder teveel gezeik.  Vind mezelf trouwens wel raar hoor, ik kan rode lipstick niet ''full on'' dragen maar heb geen problemen met bijv. paars. :haha:


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 10, 2013)

Corally said:


> Dat is 'm inderdaad! Het tasje ligt ergens in een kast, ik vind 'm eng lol. Ik heb een lip liner van catrice in gebruik en ik vind het resultaat echt heel mooi maar too much (en teveel werk) voor alledaags + lip liner zorgt ervoor dat mijn lippen binnen no time kurkdroog zijn en dat terwijl ik m'n lippen echt goed verzorg. Daarom sheer ik rode lippies altijd een beetje uit met m'n vinger. Kan ik toch rood dragen zonder teveel gezeik.  Vind mezelf trouwens wel raar hoor, ik kan rode lipstick niet ''full on'' dragen maar heb geen problemen met bijv. paars.


  Ik heb ook echt Prep + Prime nodig bij lipliner. Ik kan me ergens wel voorstellen dat je met paars geen problemen hebt, maar wel met rood. Paars is een beetje rebels en rood kan toch meer als sexy ofzo worden ervaren en dan kan dat ene wel bij je karakter passen, maar het andere niet.


----------



## Corally (Oct 10, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ik heb ook echt Prep + Prime nodig bij lipliner. Ik kan me ergens wel voorstellen dat je met paars geen problemen hebt, maar wel met rood. Paars is een beetje rebels en rood kan toch meer als sexy ofzo worden ervaren en dan kan dat ene wel bij je karakter passen, maar het andere niet.


  Misschien is dat het wel idd. Ik ga in ieder geval proberen met VG1 (en misschien later Russian Red) om het meteen dekkend te dragen zodat ik er wat meer aan kan wennen.


----------



## MACerette (Oct 11, 2013)

Hmmm, nu staat de status van mijn pakket op dat hij vandaag tussen 11 en 13 u geleverd word. Zien is geloven... Fingers crossed...

  Btw: PDF, hoe bevalt TTT je? Ik heb vandaag weer FOD op, maar dusdanig donker gemaakt (TTT liner) dat het voor collega's van een afstand waarschijnlijk uitziet als zwart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lekker kleurtje met dit weer. Manlief houdt er wel van, maar niet voor iedereen...


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 11, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Hmmm, nu staat de status van mijn pakket op dat hij vandaag tussen 11 en 13 u geleverd word. Zien is geloven... Fingers crossed...
> 
> Btw: PDF, hoe bevalt TTT je? Ik heb vandaag weer FOD op, maar dusdanig donker gemaakt (TTT liner) dat het voor collega's van een afstand waarschijnlijk uitziet als zwart
> 
> ...


  Ik ben erg blij met TTT, maar heb hem eerlijk gezegd nog niet veel gedragen. Hij is niet lastiger aan te brengen dan FOD bij mij en de kleur is net iets paarser en daar hoopte ik op. Hihi dat is inderdaad niet voor iedereen, maar ik hou er wel van!

  Ik ben benieuwd of je vandaag dan eindelijk je pakje krijgt!


----------



## MACerette (Oct 11, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ik ben erg blij met TTT, maar heb hem eerlijk gezegd nog niet veel gedragen. Hij is niet lastiger aan te brengen dan FOD bij mij en de kleur is net iets paarser en daar hoopte ik op. Hihi dat is inderdaad niet voor iedereen, *maar ik hou er wel van*!
> 
> Ik ben benieuwd of je vandaag dan eindelijk je pakje krijgt!









  Ja nu staat de status op pakketbezorger is onderweg. Zou het dan toch...? Ik ging er van uit dat ik nu een paar weken moest wachten om vervolgens te horen dat er toch iets misgegaan was... Dan zou dit wel een meevaller zijn.


----------



## MACerette (Oct 11, 2013)

Ik heb net mijn BGGG, HK en TTT gekregen, dus YAY


----------



## Corally (Oct 11, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ik heb net mijn BGGG, HK en TTT gekregen, dus YAY :stars:


  YAY ompom:


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 11, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ik heb net mijn BGGG, HK en TTT gekregen, dus YAY


  Super!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Ik heb net HK voor het eerst geprobeerd en die is echt mooi! Ik heb beide kleuren gemixt als blush gebruikt. De pigmentatie is super, maar dan moet je hem wel met een kwast gebruiken en niet met je vinger swatchen! Toen ik hem in de winkel probeerde te swatchen met mijn vingers kwam er namelijk maar heel weinig kleur af, vooral van de blush.


----------



## MissHolland (Oct 11, 2013)

Welke lipstick is VG1? Ik vind de Devine Night collectie echt ontzettend mooi maar heb net besloten mijn mineralize blush en skinfinish (Ring of Saturn en Light Year) weg te doen omdat ik ze toch niet gebruik. Door mijn vette huid is zoiets snel te veel en je porien worden er ook nog een extra zichtbaar mee gemaakt. Dainty gaat wel goed trouwens maar die gebruik ik ook nooit. Die gaat mijn moeder over kopen want zij vind hem wel mooi. Wat zou ik kunnen vragen voor RoS en LY? Er is al iemand die ze over wil kopen maar heb geen idee wat ik er voor vragen kan. RoS niet zo vaak gebruikt. LY wel vaker maar zit nog steeds een bol op zeg maar.

  RRW is echt ontzettend mooi, ben er erg blij mee. Foto komt nog maar het is nu weer zo snel donker. Ik zou nu wel een foto kunnen maken maar het licht is gewoon waardeloos. 

  MACerette, gelukkig dat je pakketje vandaag is gekomen!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 11, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Welke lipstick is VG1? Ik vind de Devine Night collectie echt ontzettend mooi maar heb net besloten mijn mineralize blush en skinfinish (Ring of Saturn en Light Year) weg te doen omdat ik ze toch niet gebruik. Door mijn vette huid is zoiets snel te veel en je porien worden er ook nog een extra zichtbaar mee gemaakt. Dainty gaat wel goed trouwens maar die gebruik ik ook nooit. Die gaat mijn moeder over kopen want zij vind hem wel mooi. Wat zou ik kunnen vragen voor RoS en LY? Er is al iemand die ze over wil kopen maar heb geen idee wat ik er voor vragen kan. RoS niet zo vaak gebruikt. LY wel vaker maar zit nog steeds een bol op zeg maar.
> 
> RRW is echt ontzettend mooi, ben er erg blij mee. Foto komt nog maar het is nu weer zo snel donker. Ik zou nu wel een foto kunnen maken maar het licht is gewoon waardeloos.
> 
> MACerette, gelukkig dat je pakketje vandaag is gekomen!


  Het is Viva Glam I. Jammer dat je niet zo van ROS en LY houdt. Ik zou kijken wat je ervoor betaald hebt en omdat ze gebruikt zijn er misschien een paar euro afhalen ofzo? Ze zijn limited edition, dus ik zou ze als ze maar enkele keren gebruikt zijn niet wegdoen voor een hele lage prijs.


----------



## MissHolland (Oct 13, 2013)

Vraag er nu 30 euro voor (voor beide) Vind het ook jammer dat ik ze niet vaak gebruik. Toen ik ze kocht had ik nog niet een vette huid. Nu wel. LY heb ik best een aantal keren gebruikt. Niet als blush maar over een blush zodat hij niet zo mat was. Achjaa kan ik zo van het geld weer iets nieuws kopen haha.  Wat staat TTT jou mooi! Zou hem nu zelf ook willen kopen haha. Maar goed dat hij uitverkocht is want ben nu toch blut. Heb een nieuwe cowboysbag tas gekocht en ook een portomonee ervan. Dat tikt wel aan haha


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 14, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Wat staat TTT jou mooi! Zou hem nu zelf ook willen kopen haha. Maar goed dat hij uitverkocht is want ben nu toch blut. Heb een nieuwe cowboysbag tas gekocht en ook een portomonee ervan. Dat tikt wel aan haha


  Ik heb ook een vette huid op mijn T-zone, maar hou nog steeds heel veel van highlighters. Ik breng ze alleen niet aan op mijn neus enzo, maar alleen op mijn wangen en daar heb ik niet zo'n vette huid.
  Dankje ik ben er echt heel blij mee! Een nieuwe tas zou ik ook wel kunnen gebruiken, maar die moet dan maar weer wachten. Spaar je geld lekker op voor Punk Couture zou ik zeggen, want die lipsticks zijn pas echt geweldig


----------



## MissHolland (Oct 14, 2013)

Als highlighter gebruik ik Adored. Die staat mooier bij mijn huid. Light Year heeft wat te grove glitters waardoor mijn vette huid en grove porien nog meer op vallen. Ben benieuwd naar de swatches van de Punk Couture collectie! Die moet ik echt even zien op een lichte huid hihi. Welke heb jij op het oog?


----------



## Corally (Oct 14, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Spaar je geld lekker op voor Punk Couture zou ik zeggen, want die lipsticks zijn pas echt geweldig:thud:


  Indeed! :thud: Ik wil sowieso de 2 paarse lippies en misschien de rode.


----------



## MACerette (Oct 14, 2013)

Als  het ff kan wil ik de l/s allemaal. Is trouwens bekend of en wanneer PC naar NL komt?


----------



## Corally (Oct 14, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Als  het ff kan wil ik de l/s allemaal. Is trouwens bekend of en wanneer PC naar NL komt?


  Jammer genoeg niet!


----------



## MACerette (Oct 14, 2013)

Niet bekend of komt niet ...? :shock:


----------



## Corally (Oct 14, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Niet bekend of komt niet ...? :shock:


  Ik weet niet zeker of hij naar NL komt maar ik neem aan van wel? Maar ik bedoelde idd dat de datum niet bekend is. Als het blijkt dat hij niet naar NL komt dan ga ik gelijk een CP regelen!


----------



## MACerette (Oct 14, 2013)

:hot: ik schrok ff. Idd, ik sta klaar om een cp in te schakelen mocht het nodig zijn...


----------



## Corally (Oct 14, 2013)

MACerette said:


> :hot: ik schrok ff. Idd, ik sta klaar om een cp in te schakelen mocht het nodig zijn...


  Ik hoop wel dat we snel info krijgen. De laatste tijd weten we pas +- een maand van te voren wanneer de collectie hier uitkomt. Anders regel ik sowieso een cp! No way dat ik deze lippies ga mislopen.


----------



## MACerette (Oct 14, 2013)

Dat was ik zelf ook niet van plan


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 15, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Als highlighter gebruik ik Adored. Die staat mooier bij mijn huid. Light Year heeft wat te grove glitters waardoor mijn vette huid en grove porien nog meer op vallen. Ben benieuwd naar de swatches van de Punk Couture collectie! Die moet ik echt even zien op een lichte huid hihi. Welke heb jij op het oog?
> Ow ja Adored is ook helemaal super! Klopt dat Light Year grovere glitters heeft en ik snap helemaal dat je Adored liever gebruikt. Ik wil alle lipsticks en denk ik ook alle Cremesheen Glasses. Dat zijn mijn favoriete lipglossen en de kleuren zijn zo apart.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *MACerette*
> ...


  Ik vermoed dat het een online of pro store exclusive ofzo wordt. Het is de opvolger van Strength en Stylishly Yours en die waren of alleen online of alleen in de pro store verkrijgbaar. Ik heb alvast een cp geregeld, omdat ik ook BU's wil van de lipsticks en bang ben dat ik niet zo makkelijk meerdere exemplaren kan kopen in Nederland.


----------



## MACerette (Oct 15, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ow ja Adored is ook helemaal super! Klopt dat Light Year grovere glitters heeft en ik snap helemaal dat je Adored liever gebruikt. Ik wil alle lipsticks en denk ik ook alle Cremesheen Glasses. Dat zijn mijn favoriete lipglossen en de kleuren zijn zo apart.
> 
> Ik vermoed dat het een online of pro store exclusive ofzo wordt. Het is de opvolger van Strength en Stylishly Yours en die waren of alleen online of alleen in de pro store verkrijgbaar. Ik heb alvast een cp geregeld, omdat ik ook BU's wil van de lipsticks en bang ben dat ik niet zo makkelijk meerdere exemplaren kan kopen in Nederland.


  Ja ik denk dat ik idd toch maar zekerheidshalve mijn cp eens lief ga aankijken  Als het een pro store exclusive wordt zal het wel een donderdagavond in A'dam zijn. Voor mij niet haalbaar. Bovendien ga ik niet alleen voor die paar l/s naar A'dam city. Dan besteed ik die reiskosten liever aan verzendkosten (en misschien wat extra's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Corally (Oct 15, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> MACerette said:
> 
> 
> > Als het ff kan wil ik de l/s allemaal. Is trouwens bekend of en wanneer PC naar NL komt?
> ...


  Dan ga ik zeker weten een cp regelen. Ook gelijk voor Magnetic Nude. Hoop dat de color story van MN snel bekend is.


----------



## MACerette (Oct 15, 2013)

Ja MN lijkt me ook top. DE IEDSF en blushes vond ik echt super. De e/s hoeven niet per se (totdat puntje bij paaltje komt waarschijnlijk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).


----------



## Corally (Oct 15, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ja MN lijkt me ook top. DE IEDSF en blushes vond ik echt super. De e/s hoeven niet per se (totdat puntje bij paaltje komt waarschijnlijk :silly: ).


  Ik heb niet echt interesse in de oogschaduws, misschien dat ik wel A Natural Flirt wil want ik hoor er veel goeds over. De rest van de collectie is awesome dus ik ben bang dat ik zo'n 10 dingen wil, maar ik probeer me in te houden!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 15, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ja ik denk dat ik idd toch maar zekerheidshalve mijn cp eens lief ga aankijken  Als het een pro store exclusive wordt zal het wel een donderdagavond in A'dam zijn. Voor mij niet haalbaar. Bovendien ga ik niet alleen voor die paar l/s naar A'dam city. Dan besteed ik die reiskosten liever aan verzendkosten (en misschien wat extra's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Op een donderdagavond zal ik ook niet gaan, maar ik ga er vanuit dat nu we een webshop hebben dat de collectie daar ook komt en dan kunnen we samen stalken
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ik ga proberen wat rustiger te doen met Divine Nights en Magnetic Nudes, want ik wil ook een nieuwe telefoon. Ik heb de Samsung Galaxy S4 op het oog en zo'n abonnement gaat nogal wat kosten per maand.


----------



## Corally (Oct 15, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Op een donderdagavond zal ik ook niet gaan, maar ik ga er vanuit dat nu we een webshop hebben dat de collectie daar ook komt en dan kunnen we samen stalken  Ik ga proberen wat rustiger te doen met Divine Nights en Magnetic Nudes, want ik wil ook een nieuwe telefoon. Ik heb de Samsung Galaxy S4 op het oog en zo'n abonnement gaat nogal wat kosten per maand.


  Misschien dat het ook online komt maar ik neem het risico niet in ieder geval.  Nude & Metallics kwam ook niet online dus ik vertrouw de shop niet meer zo. Wat staat er op je DN lijstje? Ik wil alleen nog maar Private Party l/s en de Violet (Dark Deed) lip bag. En dan ga ik ook gelijk VG1 bestellen.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 15, 2013)

Corally said:


> Misschien dat het ook online komt maar ik neem het risico niet in ieder geval. Nude & Metallics kwam ook niet online dus ik vertrouw de shop niet meer zo. Wat staat er op je DN lijstje? Ik wil alleen nog maar Private Party l/s en de Violet (Dark Deed) lip bag. En dan ga ik ook gelijk VG1 bestellen.


  Ik vertrouw het ook niet helemaal. Ik weet het nog niet helemaal. Ik het die twee dingen die jij wil ook op mijn lijstje en de c/s/g in PP en YGI, verder twijfel ik over de MES met die blauwe kleur en de MB en MSFs. Het wordt al snel duur als ik alle MSFs wil. Ik stel VG1 nog even uit.


----------



## Corally (Oct 15, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ik vertrouw het ook niet helemaal. Ik weet het nog niet helemaal. Ik het die twee dingen die jij wil ook op mijn lijstje en de c/s/g in PP en YGI, verder twijfel ik over de MES met die blauwe kleur en de MB en MSFs. Het wordt al snel duur als ik alle MSFs wil. Ik stel VG1 nog even uit.


  Mooi lijstje! Het wordt idd duur als je alle msfs neemt haha.  Ik moet wel zeggen dat ik de Violet lip bag oversla als ik de kleur van de lipgloss niks vind.


----------



## MACerette (Oct 15, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Op een donderdagavond zal ik ook niet gaan, maar ik ga er vanuit dat nu we een webshop hebben dat de collectie daar ook komt en dan kunnen we samen stalken  Ik ga proberen wat rustiger te doen met Divine Nights en Magnetic Nudes, want ik wil ook een nieuwe telefoon. Ik heb de Samsung Galaxy S4 op het oog en zo'n abonnement gaat nogal wat kosten per maand.


  Zingt op het deuntje van de oude croky reclame: let's stalk together! Samen stalken is zo veel gezelliger ( en doeltreffender  )


----------



## MissHolland (Oct 15, 2013)

Pinkdollface, ik heb de S3 nu een jaar en ben er nog steeds ontzettend blij mee. Normaal verveelt een telefoon snel bij mij of krijgt hij kuren maar deze niet. Als ik weer toe ben aan een nieuwe komt er weer een S-je!

Hoop dat de PC collectie niet alleen in een pro store komt haha. Dus duimen dat hij online komt 

  Mijn cowboysbag is vandaag aangekomen. Wat zijn het toch fijne tassen!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 15, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Pinkdollface, ik heb de S3 nu een jaar en ben er nog steeds ontzettend blij mee. Normaal verveelt een telefoon snel bij mij of krijgt hij kuren maar deze niet. Als ik weer toe ben aan een nieuwe komt er weer een S-je!   Hoop dat de PC collectie niet alleen in een pro store komt haha. Dus duimen dat hij online komt   Mijn cowboysbag is vandaag aangekomen. Wat zijn het toch fijne tassen!


 Ik heb nu een simpele Alcatel smartphone, maar wil graag een betere. Fijn te horen dat de S3 zo goed bevalt. Ik hoor ook veel goeds over de S4. Ik doe ook altijd best lang met mijn telefoons dus kan ik beter maar investeren in de nieuwste zodat ik weer vooruit kan.


----------



## Gatton (Oct 16, 2013)

Oeh, Punk Couture ziet er interessant uit! Denk dat het allemaal alleen te donker is voor mij, out of my comfort zone... Zit er aan te denken om aan het einde van het jaar mijn haar misschien donker te verven (peetmoeder had het over auburn/mahogany), misschien dat dan wel mooi staat! Maar ben for now content met mijn rode lokjes, haha! Net weer een aantal flesjes haarverf gekregen dus ik kan weer bezig. ^^


----------



## MissHolland (Oct 17, 2013)

RiriWoo (die iets donkerder op de foto is) Gebruiken jullie ook een lip kwastje om lippenstift aan te brengen? Zo ja welke is een aanrader? 

  Pinkdollface, het zal idd een goeie investering zijn. Ik vond het een hoop geld en had altijd wat goedkopere telefoons maar ik ben zo blij dat ik wat meer geld er voor heb uitgegeven. 

Gatton, hoe vind je het make-upen nu met je haar kleur? Merk je ook dat het wat moeilijker is om kleuren te vinden die bij je staan of valt dat wel mee? Mijn haar kleur van een maand geleden is er alweer voor een groot deel uit. Ik snap het niet dat mijn haar de kleuring niet meer pakt.. mijn kapper ook niet trouwens. Zoals bij mij heeft ze nog nooit mee gemaakt.

MACerette, gebruik jij de sheer glow foundation van Nars nog steeds? Bevalt hij nog steeds goed?


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 17, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Riri (die iets donkerder op de foto is) Gebruiken jullie ook een lip kwastje om lippenstift aan te brengen? Zo ja welke is een aanrader?
> 
> Pinkdollface, het zal idd een goeie investering zijn. Ik vond het een hoop geld en had altijd wat goedkopere telefoons maar ik ben zo blij dat ik wat meer geld er voor heb uitgegeven.
> 
> ...


  Staat je goed! Ik gebruik eigenlijk nooit een lipkwast, te veel gedoe

  Ik heb hem gekocht! De postbode komt hem vanavond brengen (tussen 16:15 en 20:30). Ik ben zo ongeduldig en kijk telkens uit het raam als ik een auto hoor, omdat ik hoop dat het de postbode is Mijn vriend heeft ook een nieuwe gekocht en die is vanmiddag al geleverd, zo oneerlijk dat de mijne er nog niet is haha.

  Jammer dat je haarkleur niet goed blijft zitten. Heb je toevallig aan andere kappers al gevraagd of zij kunnen bedenken waarom dat zo is?


----------



## MissHolland (Oct 17, 2013)

Dankje! En leuk dat je telefoon zo nog komt!! Alleen wel een beetje flauw dat die van je vriend er al wel is maar die van jou nog niet hihi. Welke kleur krijg je? Mijn kapper heeft ook nog met andere kappers over legt maar die wisten het ook niet. Ze wou ook nog iemand langs laten komen (ben vergeten hoe ze diegene noemt) die dan naar mijn haar kan komen kijken om te zien of die het wist. Niet de producent volgens mij. Ik kan er even niet op komen. Dus ik denk dat ik dat maar laat doen.


----------



## MACerette (Oct 17, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> RiriWoo (die iets donkerder op de foto is) Gebruiken jullie ook een lip kwastje om lippenstift aan te brengen? Zo ja welke is een aanrader?   Pinkdollface, het zal idd een goeie investering zijn. Ik vond het een hoop geld en had altijd wat goedkopere telefoons maar ik ben zo blij dat ik wat meer geld er voor heb uitgegeven.    Gatton, hoe vind je het make-upen nu met je haar kleur? Merk je ook dat het wat moeilijker is om kleuren te vinden die bij je staan of valt dat wel mee? Mijn haar kleur van een maand geleden is er alweer voor een groot deel uit. Ik snap het niet dat mijn haar de kleuring niet meer pakt.. mijn kapper ook niet trouwens. Zoals bij mij heeft ze nog nooit mee gemaakt.  MACerette , gebruik jij de sheer glow foundation van Nars nog steeds? Bevalt hij nog steeds goed?


 Allereerst: RRW staat je retegoed. Veel dragen!  Sheer Glow heb ik vandaag voor het eerst sinds een tijdje sheer glow gedragen. Op zich is hij wel goed. Ik ben er alleen niet helemaal uit of hij ideaal is voor mij. Ik heb de laatste tijd zitten wisselen tussen verschillende foundations ( hangt ook af van het weer). Ik laat je zsm meer weten, ok?


----------



## Gatton (Oct 17, 2013)

Wat zie je er mooi uit!! Jazeker, veel dragen die lipstick!
En vind het idd moeilijker met rood haar nu! Ik durf niet echt roze lipsticks meer te dragen, wel rood en oranje, maar met oogschaduws blijf ik nu echt in het bruine circuit zitten, terwijl met mijn blonde haren alle kleuren eigenlijk wel konden!


----------



## Corally (Oct 18, 2013)

Nou dames, Punk Couture is ''optioneel'' internationaal dus de kans is er dat hij helemaal niet naar NL komt. Ik heb iig al een PM gestuurd naar mijn cp'er.


----------



## MACerette (Oct 18, 2013)

Dat ga ik bij deze dus ook doen...


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 19, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Dankje! En leuk dat je telefoon zo nog komt!! Alleen wel een beetje flauw dat die van je vriend er al wel is maar die van jou nog niet hihi. Welke kleur krijg je? Mijn kapper heeft ook nog met andere kappers over legt maar die wisten het ook niet. Ze wou ook nog iemand langs laten komen (ben vergeten hoe ze diegene noemt) die dan naar mijn haar kan komen kijken om te zien of die het wist. Niet de producent volgens mij. Ik kan er even niet op komen. Dus ik denk dat ik dat maar laat doen.
> Ik heb een zwarte en heb er een beschermingshoesje met luipaardprint en luipaard omheen
> 
> 
> ...


  Mijn cp heeft mijn lijstje al kunnen reserveren bij haar pro store! Ik vind het optionele gebeuren ook maar vreemd. Ik kan me bijna niet voorstellen dat hij helemaal niet naar nederland komt.


----------



## Corally (Oct 19, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Mijn cp heeft mijn lijstje al kunnen reserveren bij haar pro store! Ik vind het optionele gebeuren ook maar vreemd. Ik kan me bijna niet voorstellen dat hij helemaal niet naar nederland komt.


  Fijn dat jouw cp al geregeld is! Mijn cp'er heeft nog niet gereageerd.


----------



## MissHolland (Oct 19, 2013)

Bedankt allemaal voor de reacties op mijn lipstick. Dat maakt me toch weer een stukje zekerder. Het is ook wel fijn dat jullie mij niet zo goed kennen en daardoor beter kunnen beoordelen hoe een lipstick staat. 

  Heb van HQhair een mailtje terug. De matte lip pencil van Nars is opnieuw op de post maar de foundation is er niet meer in mijn kleur dus dat geld hebben ze aan mijn acount toe gevoegd. Ik ben dus verplicht om daar nog wat te kopen.. 

Gaat toevallig iemand binnenkort nog iets bij Nars bestellen? Zo ja zou ik heel graag mee willen bestellen omdat ik de sheer glow foundation toch wel graag wil proberen.

  Bij HQhair komt mijn kleur voorlopig ook niet. Dus ben aan het bedenken wat ik nu met dat geld moet doen.. Globi is nog wel op voorraad. 

  Maccarette is Globi vergelijkbaar met NC15 of is hij iets donkerder? 

  Kan natuurlijk ook een oogschaduwbasis erbij doen of een bronzer van Nars in Laguna. Maar volgens mij zit daar veel shimmer in..

  Ik hou jullie op de hoogte of mijn pakket dit keer wel aan komt. Ben benieuwd!

  Jammer dat PC niet naar Nederland komt! Vond die donker rode lipstick wel gaaf! 

Pinkdollface, oehh luipaardprint. Waar heb je die vandaan? Ik heb een saaie zwarte beschermhoes


----------



## MACerette (Oct 19, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Bedankt allemaal voor de reacties op mijn lipstick. Dat maakt me toch weer een stukje zekerder. Het is ook wel fijn dat jullie mij niet zo goed kennen en daardoor beter kunnen beoordelen hoe een lipstick staat.   Heb van HQhair een mailtje terug. De matte lip pencil van Nars is opnieuw op de post maar de foundation is er niet meer in mijn kleur dus dat geld hebben ze aan mijn acount toe gevoegd. Ik ben dus verplicht om daar nog wat te kopen..    Gaat toevallig iemand binnenkort nog iets bij Nars bestellen? Zo ja zou ik heel graag mee willen bestellen omdat ik de sheer glow foundation toch wel graag wil proberen.  Bij HQhair komt mijn kleur voorlopig ook niet. Dus ben aan het bedenken wat ik nu met dat geld moet doen.. Globi is nog wel op voorraad.   Maccarette is Globi vergelijkbaar met NC15 of is hij iets donkerder?   Kan natuurlijk ook een oogschaduwbasis erbij doen of een bronzer van Nars in Laguna. Maar volgens mij zit daar veel shimmer in..  Ik hou jullie op de hoogte of mijn pakket dit keer wel aan komt. Ben benieuwd!  Jammer dat PC niet naar Nederland komt! Vond die donker rode lipstick wel gaaf!    Pinkdollface, oehh luipaardprint. Waar heb je die vandaan? Ik heb een saaie zwarte beschermhoes


 @ Pinkdollface: fijn dat jouw spullen al zeker gesteld zijn! @ Corally, ik hoop dat jouw cp je snel wat laten weten. Mijn cp heeft toegezegd me te helpen, mocht het hier niet uitkomen. Misschien is het zoals Taste Temptations? Die kwam ook alleen in Noord Amerika en Canada uit? :dunno:  @ MissHolland: ik vind het een goede match, maar hij neigt wel echt iets naar de gelige kant. Als je net als pdf nc15 draagt maar aan de neutrale kant bent weet ik het niet. Voor mij is een tikkeltje geler ideaal omdat ik nogal wat rood in mijn huid heb en op die manier reguleert de kleur. Ik loop niet rond met een gele bol of zo. Laguna heb ik ook en ik vind hem niet overdreven shimmery. Hij is wel niet 100% mat. Het is wel een goede bronzer. Ik wissel hem af met NoB en als ik echt retebruin ben ( tegen de NC 20 of iig een neiging daartoe) SD. De e/s base schijnt ook echt goed te zijn.   Ik heb op dit moment geen plannen om bij Nars te bestellen, al heb ik wel een verlanglijstje klaar. Ik wil eerlijk gezegd weer eens wat bij Illamasqua bestellen, maar ik wacht nog ff. Ik wil de witte matte highlighter (intrigue?)  en die blush waar jij zo lovend over bent. Ik heb er nu meerdere mensen over gehoord. Het kan nog ff wachten. Kwam MAC maar niet constant met die LE :drools: ...


----------



## MissHolland (Oct 19, 2013)

Macarette, jaaaa Naked Rose!! Prachtige blush. Ik heb nu een tijdje RFL gedragen en Deep Throat. Maar nu ik weer 2x Naked Rose op heb gedaan ben ik er toch weer meteen helemaal verlieft op. Hij brengt gewoon zo makkelijk aan en blijft zoveel beter en langer zitten bij mij.

  Grappig dat jij SD gebruikt als je wat bruiner bent en nu NoB of Laguna. Ik gebruik nu juist SD en als ik wat bruiner ben NoB. SD geeft mij net wat meer kleur in mijn gezicht. Er zit al een hele deuk in  Goed om te weten dat Laguna niet overdreven shimmery is. En Globi iets geler. Intreque ben ik ook wel heel benieuwd naar!


----------



## MACerette (Oct 19, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Macarette, jaaaa Naked Rose!! Prachtige blush. Ik heb nu een tijdje RFL gedragen en Deep Throat. Maar nu ik weer 2x Naked Rose op heb gedaan ben ik er toch weer meteen helemaal verlieft op. Hij brengt gewoon zo makkelijk aan en blijft zoveel beter en langer zitten bij mij.  Grappig dat jij SD gebruikt als je wat bruiner bent en nu NoB of Laguna. Ik gebruik nu juist SD en als ik wat bruiner ben NoB. SD geeft mij net wat meer kleur in mijn gezicht. Er zit al een hele deuk in  Goed om te weten dat Laguna niet overdreven shimmery is. En Globi iets geler. Intreque ben ik ook wel heel benieuwd naar!


 Naked Rose idd... Ik kwam even niet op de naam en was te lui om het op te zoeken.  Ik wordt regelmatig opnieuw verliefd op een nieuwe blush of eentje die ik al tijden niet heb gedragen. Hád ik maar 5 favoriete blushes. Dan was kiezen zo veel makkelijker. Luxeprobleem...  Intrigue is heel uniek en ik wil hem al langer maar ik stel het steeds uit. Deep Throat had ik laatst voor het eerst in een jaar of zo op en ik vond hem ineens zo mooi... Ik kon hem me als " wel aardig" herinneren.  En toch blijven kopen he...Amour is denk ik mijn favo van Nars. Flatteert mij heel erg. Van de week had ik Oasis weer eens op. Ook erg mooi. Alleen is me opgevallen dat als ik Oasis ( en volgens mij Angelika en Cactus Flower) draag ik later op de dag bultjes heb waar de blush zat. Misschien nikkel en / of kobalt in de glittertjes / shimmer? Daar ben ik allergisch voor  :jerkit:


----------



## Corally (Oct 19, 2013)

MACerette, ik dacht dat jij juist allergisch was voor iets dat in Illamasqua blushes zit? Parfum als ik het me goed herinner?  Ik gebruik de laatste tijd Naked Rose ook weer vaker, hij is zo mooi. :bigheart:


----------



## MACerette (Oct 19, 2013)

In de foundation wel in ieder geval. Mijn huid reageerde er niet lekker op hboy: Maar eigenwijs als ik ben wil ik intrigue graag proberen en als ik dan toch moet bestellen kan een extra blush geen kwaad, toch? Of alleen Intrigue en wat Masquara's. Hun liquid liner is ook fijn btw.


----------



## Corally (Oct 19, 2013)

MACerette said:


> In de foundation wel in ieder geval. Mijn huid reageerde er niet lekker op hboy: Maar eigenwijs als ik ben wil ik intrigue graag proberen en als ik dan toch moet bestellen kan een extra blush geen kwaad, toch? Of alleen Intrigue en wat Masquara's. Hun liquid liner is ook fijn btw.


  Haha ok. :haha: Parfum staat laag op de ingrediëntenlijst dus je zou het idd kunnen proberen.


----------



## MACerette (Oct 19, 2013)

Corally said:


> Haha ok. :haha: Parfum staat laag op de ingrediëntenlijst dus je zou het idd kunnen proberen.


 En anders gaat hij in mijn kit / de clearance bin :amused:


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 20, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Bedankt allemaal voor de reacties op mijn lipstick. Dat maakt me toch weer een stukje zekerder. Het is ook wel fijn dat jullie mij niet zo goed kennen en daardoor beter kunnen beoordelen hoe een lipstick staat.
> 
> Heb van HQhair een mailtje terug. De matte lip pencil van Nars is opnieuw op de post maar de foundation is er niet meer in mijn kleur dus dat geld hebben ze aan mijn acount toe gevoegd. Ik ben dus verplicht om daar nog wat te kopen..
> 
> ...


  Wat stom dat je nu verplicht bent daar nog een keer te bestellen. Ik durf zelf Gobi niet te proberen (vanwege de kleur) en ik ben eigenlijk wel tevreden met mijn Mac foundations en Make Up For Ever Matte Velvet+ in nummer 20. Misschien dat ik ooit nog een Nars foundation probeer, maar ik geeft mijn geld liever uit aan lipstick/blush/oogschaduw etc. ipv foundation of concealer.
  Ik heb de luipaardprint gevonden in een klein winkeltje genaamd optie #1 dat ligt in het dorp bij mijn ouders in de buurt. Het is van het merk cover star (tenminste dat staat op de verpakking). Ik zou verder niet weten waar je hem kan vinden.


----------



## Corally (Oct 20, 2013)

Yay mijn CP is ook geregeld.  Voor PC én MN.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 20, 2013)

Corally said:


> Yay mijn CP is ook geregeld.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Super! En fijn dat MACerette ook een cp heeft kunnen regelen!


----------



## Corally (Oct 20, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Super! En fijn dat MACerette ook een cp heeft kunnen regelen!


  Jaa echt super!   Mijn cp'er is op vakantie dus daarom reageerde ze wat later dan normaal haha.


----------



## MissHolland (Oct 20, 2013)

Heb Laguna besteld. Leek me een veilige keuze. Wel erg duur voor 37 euro mja.. het is niet anders! Als ik een oogschaduw basis zou doen zou ik er nog wat bij moeten doen en dan ben ik ook weer duurder uit. Wil er eigenlijk vanaf zijn.. En Laguna lijkt me ook mooi dus prima zo. Nu hopen dat deze bestelling wel aan komt. Heb deze iig wel met een track and trace gedaan zodat ik het pakketje kan volgen.

  Mijn foundation is nu bijna op. Zit nog voor 2 dagen in volgens mij dus ik ga eens kijken op internet wat er allemaal is. Heb nu de studio fix fluid van MAC. Die bevalt wel maar mijn voorhoofd word wel snel vet.. en hij is zo meteen te donker. Hebben jullie nog aanraders? Het liefst wat online te bestellen is.

  Super dat jullie allemaal een CP hebben kunnen regelen!!

  Oja MACarette, mocht je nog iets van Illamasqua willen uit proberen, ik zweer bij de eyebrow cake!!


----------



## MACerette (Oct 20, 2013)

Dank je. Ik ga hem eens bekijken. En troost je: Laguna is lekker groot. Heb je ook meteen een fijn spiegeltje erin mocht je hem met je meenemen.


----------



## Corally (Oct 20, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Heb Laguna besteld. Leek me een veilige keuze. Wel erg duur voor 37 euro mja.. het is niet anders! Als ik een oogschaduw basis zou doen zou ik er nog wat bij moeten doen en dan ben ik ook weer duurder uit. Wil er eigenlijk vanaf zijn.. En Laguna lijkt me ook mooi dus prima zo. Nu hopen dat deze bestelling wel aan komt. Heb deze iig wel met een track and trace gedaan zodat ik het pakketje kan volgen.  Mijn foundation is nu bijna op. Zit nog voor 2 dagen in volgens mij dus ik ga eens kijken op internet wat er allemaal is. Heb nu de studio fix fluid van MAC. Die bevalt wel maar mijn voorhoofd word wel snel vet.. en hij is zo meteen te donker. Hebben jullie nog aanraders? Het liefst wat online te bestellen is.  Super dat jullie allemaal een CP hebben kunnen regelen!!  Oja MACarette, mocht je nog iets van Illamasqua willen uit proberen, ik zweer bij de eyebrow cake!!


  Clinique stay matte foundation is denk ik wel wat voor jou. Hij staat bij mij op m'n wensenlijstje iig.


----------



## MACerette (Oct 20, 2013)

Clinique is voor mij meestal te donkerrrr ooh:


----------



## MissHolland (Oct 20, 2013)

Fijn dat Laguna lekker groot is. Clinique foundation is idd te donker voor mij. Heb er al een gehad dat is echt voor als ik bruin ben haha


----------



## Corally (Oct 20, 2013)

Oh haha.  Heb alleen veel positieve reviews gelezen over de foundation zelf. Hij staat bij mij op m'n lijstje omdat ik nog genoeg foundation op voorraad heb. Ik ben wel wat donkerder dan jullie dus ik denk dat er voor mij wel een goede kleur bij zit.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 21, 2013)

Laguna lijkt me erg mooi!
  Make Up For Ever heeft vast wel een kleur voor jou. De Matte Velvet+ foundation vind ik heel erg fijn. Hij is vergelijkbaar met de Mac Studio Fix Fluid, maar ik geloof dat hij toch iets matter blijft in de loop van de dag. Ik gebruik zelf #20 en die is iets lichter dan NC15, maar er is ook nog #15 (niet overal verkrijgbaar helaas) en die is nog lichter en zou wat voor jou kunnen zijn als NC15 echt te donker is. Het probleem is alleen dat de Sephora in nederland weg is en je alleen online kan bestellen en je verzendkosten hebt. Ik ken de volgende twee sites voor MUFE: http://www.sephora.fr/Maquillage/Teint/Fonds-de-Teint/Mat-Velvet-Fond-de-Teint-Matifiant/P30722 en http://shop.puracos.com/store1/MAT_VELVET-details.aspx. Ik heb maar meteen gelinkt naar de foundation en bij de franse Sephora hebben ze de lichtste kleur (#15) dus niet. De tweede site (die is belgisch) heeft gratis verzending heeft boven €40 en anders €4,95 en ondanks dat de producten duurder zijn is het misschien toch een betere optie daardoor, de verzendkosten bij Sephora zijn namelijk maar liefst €13,90. Ik heb zelf ook al ooit van die belgische site besteld en dat ging prima. Toen was de verzending helaas nog duurder, maar ook fijn voor mezelf om te weten dat de verzendkosten zo erg omlaag zijn gegaan.


----------



## Corally (Oct 21, 2013)

Fijn dat we toch nog aan MUFE kunnen komen zonder die hoge verzendkosten! Aqua Brow en Mat Velvet + staan ook nog steeds op m'n lijstje.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 21, 2013)

Corally said:


> Fijn dat we toch nog aan MUFE kunnen komen zonder die hoge verzendkosten! Aqua Brow en Mat Velvet + staan ook nog steeds op m'n lijstje.


  Ja ik ben ook echt blij dat ik daar nu achter kom! Mijn foundation begint ook een beetje op te raken en dan kan ik die daar mooi bestellen wanneer het echt nodig is


----------



## MissHolland (Oct 21, 2013)

Pinkdollface, ik heb hem gekocht! Dat hij al iets lichter van kleur is is al heel wat. De lichtste kleur, 15 heeft helaas een roze ondertoon. Dus ik heb 20 genomen. Hoop dat hij snel aan komt. Kon niet zoveel over puracos vinden. Wel kom je op die site via de officiële Belgische make up forever website dus het zal wel goed zijn zou je zeggen.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 22, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Pinkdollface, ik heb hem gekocht! Dat hij al iets lichter van kleur is is al heel wat. De lichtste kleur, 15 heeft helaas een roze ondertoon. Dus ik heb 20 genomen. Hoop dat hij snel aan komt. Kon niet zoveel over puracos vinden. Wel kom je op die site via de officiële Belgische make up forever website dus het zal wel goed zijn zou je zeggen.


  Zo heb ik de site inderdaad gevonden. Ik hoop dat de foundation je goed gaat bevallen! Ik zou ook niet zo snel een foundation met een roze ondertoon nemen, maar vreemd genoeg heb ik ooit een Chanel foundation geprobeerd die dat wel had en die was prima. Ze hadden geen foundation licht genoeg met een gele ondertoon en toen zei de verkoopster dat ik deze wel kon proberen omdat hij ook niet extreem roze was. Misschien dat ik die maar eens moet kopen, want ik had toen alleen een sample meegenomen.


----------



## MissHolland (Oct 22, 2013)

Heb hier ook een roze liggen van MaxFactor. Facefinity of zoiets. Maar mijn hoofd lijkt dan echt roze haha.  Verzend kosten zijn wel erg duur trouwens. Je kunt net zo goed bij Sephora bestellen:  ***** Items in this order *****  No: 1 Name: MAT VELVET +, MAT VELVET + : N20 ivoor  Product Cost: €32.40 Discount: €0.00 Tax: €7.84 Shipping Cost: €4.95 Handling Fee: €0.00 Gift Certificate: €0.00


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 22, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Gift Certificate: €0.00


  Ik vind €4,95 aan verzendkosten best redelijk, zeker als het uit het buitenland komt. De verzendkosten bij Sephora zijn €13,90, dus ik denk dat je net zo duur uit bent of zelfs iets duurder. Je moet er alleen rekening mee houden dat sommige prijzen zonder btw zijn op de belgische site en dat die er nog bij komt. Het is vooral voordelig om van deze site te bestellen als je boven €40 uit komt.


----------



## MACerette (Oct 22, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Pinkdollface, ik heb hem gekocht! Dat hij al iets lichter van kleur is is al heel wat. De lichtste kleur, 15 heeft helaas een roze ondertoon. Dus ik heb 20 genomen. Hoop dat hij snel aan komt. Kon niet zoveel over puracos vinden. Wel kom je op die site via de officiële Belgische make up forever website dus het zal wel goed zijn zou je zeggen.


  Puracos is berouwbaar. Ik heb in het verleden ook al meerdere keren bij hen besteld. De matte velvet + wil ik ook al langer uitproberen. Misschien wordt het tijd om dat dan maar eens te doen.

  Ik heb heel lang het idee gehad dat Match Master en Pro Longwear Foundation echt geen vriendjes wilden zijn met mijn huid, maar inmiddels denk ik dat het een momentopname is. Te agressief reinigen of toevallig sneller ergens op reageren. Match Master 1.0 vind ik fijn, alleen zou hij idealiter net een tiiiikeltje geliger mogen zijn. De fles is zowaar nagenoeg op en ik had eigenlijk een nieuwe willen kopen (meteen een reden om naar de FSS te gaan) maatr miosschien moet ik gewoon de matte velvet + nu maar eens gaan proberen. Vooral als deze langer matteert...


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 22, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Puracos is berouwbaar. Ik heb in het verleden ook al meerdere keren bij hen besteld. De matte velvet + wil ik ook al langer uitproberen. Misschien wordt het tijd om dat dan maar eens te doen.
> 
> Ik heb heel lang het idee gehad dat Match Master en Pro Longwear Foundation echt geen vriendjes wilden zijn met mijn huid, maar inmiddels denk ik dat het een momentopname is. Te agressief reinigen of toevallig sneller ergens op reageren. Match Master 1.0 vind ik fijn, alleen zou hij idealiter net een tiiiikeltje geliger mogen zijn. De fles is zowaar nagenoeg op en ik had eigenlijk een nieuwe willen kopen (meteen een reden om naar de FSS te gaan) maatr miosschien moet ik gewoon de matte velvet + nu maar eens gaan proberen. Vooral als deze langer matteert...


  Ik denk eigenlijk dat er geen perfecte foundation bestaat voor een vette huid. Mijn huid gaat altijd wel glimmen naar een aantal uren en ik ben maar gaan accepteren dat ik daar niets aan kan doen behalve met een doekje of papiertje het teveel aan vet eraf deppen. Het beste werken voor mij Matte Velvet+, SFF of Pro Longwear met Invisible Set Powder van Mac pro.


----------



## Corally (Oct 22, 2013)

Hebben we nou met z'n vieren allemaal een vette huid? Toeval. :lol:


----------



## MACerette (Oct 22, 2013)

Mijne was vorig jaar droog door invloed van een operatie. Nu wisselt hij tussen droog / gecombineerd tot normaal / vet, afhankelijk van het seizoen. Als het weer wat kouder wordt is mijn huid meteen minder vet. Maar wat zuigt dat, zo'n oil slick hboy:


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 22, 2013)

Corally said:


> Hebben we nou met z'n vieren allemaal een vette huid? Toeval.


  Mijn t-zone is vet en mijn wangen normaal en soms heb ik droge plekken rond mijn mond, neus en wenkbrauwen. Heel irritant, want eigenlijk heb je overal een aparte gezichtscreme voor nodig als je het goed wil aanpakken. Ik zit erover te denken om 2 cremes te kopen, één voor de vette t-zone en één verzorgende creme voor de rest.


----------



## MissHolland (Oct 22, 2013)

Pinkdollface, bij de verzendkosten komt ook nog 7,84 tax. Dus in totaal ben je 12,79 aan verzend kosten kwijt. Dan kun je idd beter iets meer bestellen. Had er net zo goed nog een losse blush bij kunnen doen.   Ik hoop idd ook dat deze foundation langer matteerd. Maar vooral ook dat hij op mijn voor hoofd beter blijft zitten Studio Fix Fluid gaat bij mij verschuiven of hoe je dat maar zegt waardoor hij daar niet meer mooi zit na een paar uurtjes.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 22, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Ik hoop idd ook dat deze foundation langer matteerd. Maar vooral ook dat hij op mijn voor hoofd beter blijft zitten Studio Fix Fluid gaat bij mij verschuiven of hoe je dat maar zegt waardoor hij daar niet meer mooi zit na een paar uurtjes.


  Die 7,84 tax is de btw over de foundation. Maar ik zie nu pas dat de btw kosten niet mee tellen voor de gratis verzending, want de foundation inclusief btw is meer dan 40 euro.
  Heb je al eens een ander gezichtspoeder geprobeerd? Wat voor techniek gebruik je om je gezichtspoeder aan te brengen? Ik dep het er altijd op en druk het eigenlijk in mijn foundation waardoor hij net wat beter blijft zitten.


----------



## Corally (Oct 22, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Mijn t-zone is vet en mijn wangen normaal en soms heb ik droge plekken rond mijn mond, neus en wenkbrauwen. Heel irritant, want eigenlijk heb je overal een aparte gezichtscreme voor nodig als je het goed wil aanpakken. Ik zit erover te denken om 2 cremes te kopen, één voor de vette t-zone en één verzorgende creme voor de rest.





MACerette said:


> Mijne was vorig jaar droog door invloed van een operatie. Nu wisselt hij tussen droog / gecombineerd tot normaal / vet, afhankelijk van het seizoen. Als het weer wat kouder wordt is mijn huid meteen minder vet. Maar wat zuigt dat, zo'n oil slick hboy:


  Ik heb normaal tot droge kaken, m'n wangen (meer het ''buitenste gedeelte'') is vet en de rest is héél vet. Wat irritant is dat ik soms heel erg last heb van velletjes op m'n neus en omdat ik matterende foundations/poeder gebruikt valt dat dan nog meer op. Als het wat kouder wordt dan wordt mijn huid ook iets minder vet gelukkig.


----------



## MissHolland (Oct 22, 2013)

Pinkdollface, met de Hakuhodo J110 kwast doe ik blott poeder van MAC over mijn hele gezicht. Met de Koyudo Fu-Pa2 dep ik de blot poeder op mijn voor hoofd en neus. Dan blijft de poeder idd beter en langer zitten.


----------



## Corally (Oct 23, 2013)

Yay mijn lipstick houder is binnen.


----------



## MissHolland (Oct 23, 2013)

Yay! Welke lipstick?   Heb ik weer hoor: Beste klant,  Helaas is de Mat Velvet+ nr. 20 niet voorradig.  Deze zou terug beschikbaar zijn eind volgende maand.  Laat ik uw bestelling in backorder zetten, of stuur ik u een coupon, die u dan in mindering kan brengen bij een volgende bestelling ?  Onze excuses voor dit ongemak.  Argg ik heb een nieuwe foundation nodig. Ik hoop dat ze het geld terug willen storten. De Burberry velvett foundation spreekt me ook wel aan en is ook heel licht. Ben ik vandaag dankzij veracamilla achter gekomen.


----------



## Corally (Oct 23, 2013)

Het is een lipstick houder, zodat ik meer lipsticks bij de hand heb als ik m'n make up op doe.   Wat jammer zeg! Ik zou ook geld terug laten storten. Ze kunnen oprotten met hun coupon. :lol: Rimmel heeft trouwens ook een nieuwe Stay Matte foundation (de oude versie die ik gebruik is eruit gehaald mweh ) en die schijnt ook goed te zijn en is volgens mij ook heel licht. Die staat op m'n lijstje haha.


----------



## MissHolland (Oct 23, 2013)

Rimmel is te donker voor mij hehe. Ik ben laatst alle drogisterij foundations langs gegaan en getest. Omdat ik weer een budget foundation wou. Alles wat wel net licht genoeg van kleur was had een roze ondertoon.  Handig zeg een lipstick houder! Ik las helemaal over houder heen haha. Voorlopig heb ik er nog geen nodig maar als je veel hebt lijkt het me wel fijn om een houder te hebben.


----------



## Corally (Oct 23, 2013)

Ah jammer! Het is idd heel handig.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 23, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Argg ik heb een nieuwe foundation nodig. Ik hoop dat ze het geld terug willen storten. De Burberry velvett foundation spreekt me ook wel aan en is ook heel licht. Ben ik vandaag dankzij veracamilla achter gekomen.


  Je hebt wel echt pech de hele tijd Ik zou ook echt geen coupon willen, dan moeten ze het maar op de site vermelden als iets niet voorradig is.


----------



## Corally (Oct 23, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Hoe ziet die eruit en waar heb je hem gekocht? Ik wil er eigenlijk ook een, maar de meeste zijn te klein voor mijn verzameling...


  Ik heb 'm op eBay gekocht voor 3 euro  http://www.ebay.nl/itm/350826309830?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649  Er passen 24 lipsticks in. Veel te weinig plek dus voor mijn verzameling maar wel groot genoeg om de meeste gebruikte lipsticks van het moment erin te doen.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 23, 2013)

Corally said:


> Er passen 24 lipsticks in. Veel te weinig plek dus voor mijn verzameling maar wel groot genoeg om de meeste gebruikte lipsticks van het moment erin te doen.


  Die lijkt me inderdaad handig voor je favorieten. Ik zou willen dat ik er een voor 60 lipsticks vond


----------



## Corally (Oct 23, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Die lijkt me inderdaad handig voor je favorieten. Ik zou willen dat ik er een voor 60 lipsticks vond:sigh:


  Ja ik ook, maar dan heb ik er alsnog minstens twee nodig haha. :lol:


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 23, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ja ik ook, maar dan heb ik er alsnog minstens twee nodig haha.


  Haha dat heb ik ook, maar 2 stuks is alsnog beter dan 5 van deze.


----------



## Corally (Oct 23, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Haha dat heb ik ook, maar 2 stuks is alsnog beter dan 5 van deze.


 Dat is waar haha.


----------



## MACerette (Oct 23, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ik heb 'm op eBay gekocht voor 3 euro  http://www.ebay.nl/itm/350826309830?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649  Er passen 24 lipsticks in. Veel te weinig plek dus voor mijn verzameling maar wel groot genoeg om de meeste gebruikte lipsticks van het moment erin te doen.


 Ik heb er meteen ook twee gekocht. Iets is beter dan niets...  Thanks voor de tip


----------



## MissHolland (Oct 23, 2013)

Koopje! Ziet er leuk uit zo'n lipstick houder! Ebay is altijd leuk om op te kijken.

Ja heb echt pech de laatste tijd. Vandaag is Laguna aan gekomen trouwens. Die is later verstuurd dan de lip pencil dus ben bang dat die ook weer verkeert is gegaan. Ik heb vandaag een extra batterij lader ontvangen (online via bol besteld) maar die doet het niet. Nu is mijn vader snoertjes wezen wisselen en nu licht het aan het snoertje maar weet ik niet meer welke batterij bij mijn S3 hoort.. ennnn mijn email adres was vanacht gehackt. Jup gaat goed hier.. Gelukkig is de maand bijna voorbij. Hopelijk heb ik dan weer wat meer geluk.

  Heb idd terug gemailt dat ik mijn geld terug wil en dat ze de foundation van de website moeten halen omdat hij er nog steeds op staat. Zal morgen wel mail terug krijgen.


----------



## Corally (Oct 23, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Ik heb er meteen ook twee gekocht. Iets is beter dan niets...  Thanks voor de tip


  Haha. 


MissHolland said:


> Koopje! Ziet er leuk uit zo'n lipstick houder! Ebay is altijd leuk om op te kijken.  Ja heb echt pech de laatste tijd. Vandaag is Laguna aan gekomen trouwens. Die is later verstuurd dan de lip pencil dus ben bang dat die ook weer verkeert is gegaan. Ik heb vandaag een extra batterij lader ontvangen (online via bol besteld) maar die doet het niet. Nu is mijn vader snoertjes wezen wisselen en nu licht het aan het snoertje maar weet ik niet meer welke batterij bij mijn S3 hoort.. ennnn mijn email adres was vanacht gehackt. Jup gaat goed hier.. Gelukkig is de maand bijna voorbij. Hopelijk heb ik dan weer wat meer geluk.  Heb idd terug gemailt dat ik mijn geld terug wil en dat ze de foundation van de website moeten halen omdat hij er nog steeds op staat. Zal morgen wel mail terug krijgen.


  Wat een pech!  Ik hoop dat je de lip pencil ook nog krijgt.  Ik heb een maand geleden een 1 meter lange brush guard besteld op eBay en die heb ik dus na meer dan een maand nog steeds niet ontvangen.. ik heb contact opgenomen met de verkoper en ik kreeg een reactie met dat hij iets zou navragen bij de post en dan zou hij weer een mail sturen, ik heb geen reactie meer gekregen en nu is de brush guard verdwenen uit mijn lijst ''gekochte aankopen'' dus ik kan geen negatieve feedback achterlaten en ik kan m'n geld ook niet meer terugkrijgen. Nu was dat ding echt niet duur maar ik vind het wel irritant dat ik niks meer kan doen.


----------



## MissHolland (Oct 23, 2013)

Corally, dat is vreemd dat hij uit je gekochte aankopen is verdwenen. Ik kan zelfs mijn eerste aankopen terug vinden (OPI nagellakje hihi) Is de koper nog wel op Ebay?


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 23, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ik heb een maand geleden een 1 meter lange brush guard besteld op eBay en die heb ik dus na meer dan een maand nog steeds niet ontvangen.. ik heb contact opgenomen met de verkoper en ik kreeg een reactie met dat hij iets zou navragen bij de post en dan zou hij weer een mail sturen, ik heb geen reactie meer gekregen en nu is de brush guard verdwenen uit mijn lijst ''gekochte aankopen'' dus ik kan geen negatieve feedback achterlaten en ik kan m'n geld ook niet meer terugkrijgen. Nu was dat ding echt niet duur maar ik vind het wel irritant dat ik niks meer kan doen.


  Volgens mij heb ik zoiets ooit meegemaakt met een nagellak van OPI die ik kocht op ebay. Ik had hem gekocht en vrijwel meteen daarna was hij weg uit mijn lijst. Als je inlogt bij paypal kan je hem tot 45 dagen nog in je overzicht zien en daar kan je als het goed is wel nog een claim indienen. Ik geloof dat ik dat toen heb gedaan en ik weet wel zeker dat ik mijn geld terugkreeg. Het is alleen een paar jaar terug gebeurd en daardoor weet ik niet precies meer hoe het verliep.


----------



## Corally (Oct 23, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Corally, dat is vreemd dat hij uit je gekochte aankopen is verdwenen. Ik kan zelfs mijn eerste aankopen terug vinden (OPI nagellakje hihi) Is de koper nog wel op Ebay?


  Ik heb hem al! Hij stond er dus niet meer bij omdat mijn aankopen op ''periode afgelopen 31 dagen staat'' en als ik hem op 60 dagen zet dan zie ik hem wel haha. Echt zo stom van mezelf. :lol: Ik ga nog een keer een mail sturen en anders ga ik een geschil openen als ik geen reactie krijg.


----------



## Corally (Oct 23, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Volgens mij heb ik zoiets ooit meegemaakt met een nagellak van OPI die ik kocht op ebay. Ik had hem gekocht en vrijwel meteen daarna was hij weg uit mijn lijst. Als je inlogt bij paypal kan je hem tot 45 dagen nog in je overzicht zien en daar kan je als het goed is wel nog een claim indienen. Ik geloof dat ik dat toen heb gedaan en ik weet wel zeker dat ik mijn geld terugkreeg. Het is alleen een paar jaar terug gebeurd en daardoor weet ik niet precies meer hoe het verliep.


  Ik ben er al achter wat er aan de hand is maar handig om te weten! Er staat ook een waarschuwing bij dat ik voor 4 november een geschil moet openen als er transactieproblemen zijn.


----------



## keekie (Oct 24, 2013)

Hoi,

  Hier een mede mac junkie. Dankzij jullie was ik vroeg genoeg bij de bijenkorf anders had ik de riri woo niet gehad. Gelukkig is het gelukt! Inmiddels al weer twee keer langs geweest.. Gelukkig komt mijn salaris alweer snel haha.
  Maar ik heb een vraag aan jullie. Iemand ervaring met de liperase? Ik wilde het laatst proberen in antwerpen maar daar was de lichtste kleur uitverkocht. Nu zie ik alleen online bij N27 staan. Heeft dit met foundation kleur te maken? Ben zelf NW15/20. Hoop dat jullie kunnen helpen.


----------



## MACerette (Oct 24, 2013)

keekie said:


> Hoi,
> 
> Hier een mede mac junkie. Dankzij jullie was ik vroeg genoeg bij de bijenkorf anders had ik de riri woo niet gehad. Gelukkig is het gelukt! Inmiddels al weer twee keer langs geweest.. Gelukkig komt mijn salaris alweer snel haha.
> Maar ik heb een vraag aan jullie. Iemand ervaring met de liperase? Ik wilde het laatst proberen in antwerpen maar daar was de lichtste kleur uitverkocht. Nu zie ik alleen online bij N27 staan. Heeft dit met foundation kleur te maken? Ben zelf NW15/20. Hoop dat jullie kunnen helpen.







  Voor zover ik weet heb je twee kleuren. In jouw geval ben je het beste af met de lichtste. Ik heb de lichtste zelf ook, maar gebruik hem eerlijk gezegd bijna nooit. Zal waarschijnlijk ook komen door de dekkende lipsticks die ik normaliter gebruik: meestal fel of donker, dan is lip erase ook niet zo nodig. Als je pale wil hebben kun je hem ook op de mac nl site bestellen http://www.maccosmetics.nl/product/shaded/8680/1625/Pro-Products/Lippen/Lip-Erase/index.tmpl. Daar is hij wel op voorraad.


----------



## keekie (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks!
  Ja vandaar mijn vraag, zag net dat hij weer online te koop is. Ik twijfel, ik heb vrij gepigmenteerde lippen dus ben benieuwd naar het resultaat bij de lichte kleuren die ik heb. Andere kant ben ik nu ook meer van de donkere kleuren (huidige liefdes zijn diva en rebel). Moeilijk haha maar thanks voor je tips!


----------



## MACerette (Oct 24, 2013)

keekie said:


> Thanks!
> Ja vandaar mijn vraag, zag net dat hij weer online te koop is. Ik twijfel, ik heb vrij gepigmenteerde lippen dus ben benieuwd naar het resultaat bij de lichte kleuren die ik heb. Andere kant ben ik nu ook meer van de donkere kleuren (huidige liefdes zijn diva en rebel). Moeilijk haha maar thanks voor je tips!


  Ik zou hem wel kopen als je wat transparantere lipsticks (lustres of glazes) draagt of nudes en je hebt van jezelf zeer gepigmenteerde lippen. Anders denk ik niet dat het een must have is. Om je lipkleur iets te temperen kun je ook na het aanbrengen foundation een licht laagje foundation over je lippen aanbrengen (liefst met een sponsje. Als dat je echt bevalt kun je delip erase alsnog overwegen.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 24, 2013)

keekie said:


> Hoi,
> 
> Hier een mede mac junkie. Dankzij jullie was ik vroeg genoeg bij de bijenkorf anders had ik de riri woo niet gehad. Gelukkig is het gelukt! Inmiddels al weer twee keer langs geweest.. Gelukkig komt mijn salaris alweer snel haha.
> Maar ik heb een vraag aan jullie. Iemand ervaring met de liperase? Ik wilde het laatst proberen in antwerpen maar daar was de lichtste kleur uitverkocht. Nu zie ik alleen online bij N27 staan. Heeft dit met foundation kleur te maken? Ben zelf NW15/20. Hoop dat jullie kunnen helpen.







  Wat fijn dat RiRi Woo ook hebt kunnen kopen! Hoe bevalt die?
  Ik heb net als MACerette de lichtste lip erase, maar gebruik hem ook nooit. Ik vind de tip om het eerst met foundation te proberen wel een goede.

  Uhmm...ik ben vandaag ook weer naar de counter geweest. Ik had een nieuwe fles Brush Cleaner nodig en een nieuwe Brow Gel, maar toen bleek dat nog niet alles van de RiRi Fall collectie uitverkocht was. Ze hadden Nude en Who's That Chick lipsticks nog gewoon! Dus toen heeft de MUA eerst Nude geprobeerd bij mij, want ik was toch wel nieuwsgierig en we waren er allebei erg enthousiast over en toen probeerde ze ook nog Who's That Chick erover en jawel hoor ik heb ze allebei gekocht
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ik had de laatste Nude, maar van Who's That Chick hadden ze er nog aardig wat en ook de quads waren er beide nog, RRW Lipglass en de permanente producten met speciale verpakking.
  Ik heb trouwens een theorie over nude lipsticks en een lichte huid. Ik denk dat donkere nude lipsticks mooier zijn als je lichte haren hebt en de lichte nudes zijn mooier als je donkere haren hebt (over het algemeen dan). Ik hou bij mezelf helemaal niet van Creme d'Nude enzo, maar die vind ik bij andere wel mooi en ik vind deze donkere nude lipstick wel weer mooi omdat hij me niet zo bleek maakt.


----------



## Corally (Oct 24, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> :welcome:  Wat fijn dat RiRi Woo ook hebt kunnen kopen! Hoe bevalt die? Ik heb net als MACerette de lichtste lip erase, maar gebruik hem ook nooit. Ik vind de tip om het eerst met foundation te proberen wel een goede.  Uhmm...ik ben vandaag ook weer naar de counter geweest. Ik had een nieuwe fles Brush Cleaner nodig en een nieuwe Brow Gel, maar toen bleek dat nog niet alles van de RiRi Fall collectie uitverkocht was. Ze hadden Nude en Who's That Chick lipsticks nog gewoon! Dus toen heeft de MUA eerst Nude geprobeerd bij mij, want ik was toch wel nieuwsgierig en we waren er allebei erg enthousiast over en toen probeerde ze ook nog Who's That Chick erover en jawel hoor ik heb ze allebei gekocht  Ik had de laatste Nude, maar van Who's That Chick hadden ze er nog aardig wat en ook de quads waren er beide nog, RRW Lipglass en de permanente producten met speciale verpakking. Ik heb trouwens een theorie over nude lipsticks en een lichte huid. Ik denk dat donkere nude lipsticks mooier zijn als je lichte haren hebt en de lichte nudes zijn mooier als je donkere haren hebt (over het algemeen dan). Ik hou bij mezelf helemaal niet van Creme d'Nude enzo, maar die vind ik bij andere wel mooi en ik vind deze donkere nude lipstick wel weer mooi omdat hij me niet zo bleek maakt.


  Haha :lol: Ik heb de foto met Nude al gezien, ziet er goed uit! Ik vind eigenlijk dat lichte nudes bij bijna niemand mooi staan, veel meiden vinden het dan hun ''perfecte nude'' terwijl het meestal echt van die concealer lips zijn. Er zijn natuurlijk wel uitzonderingen! Ik ben zelf meer van de 'midden' tot iets donkere nudes.


----------



## MACerette (Oct 24, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> :welcome:  Wat fijn dat RiRi Woo ook hebt kunnen kopen! Hoe bevalt die? Ik heb net als MACerette de lichtste lip erase, maar gebruik hem ook nooit. Ik vind de tip om het eerst met foundation te proberen wel een goede.  Uhmm...ik ben vandaag ook weer naar de counter geweest. Ik had een nieuwe fles Brush Cleaner nodig en een nieuwe Brow Gel, maar toen bleek dat nog niet alles van de RiRi Fall collectie uitverkocht was. Ze hadden Nude en Who's That Chick lipsticks nog gewoon! Dus toen heeft de MUA eerst Nude geprobeerd bij mij, want ik was toch wel nieuwsgierig en we waren er allebei erg enthousiast over en toen probeerde ze ook nog Who's That Chick erover en jawel hoor ik heb ze allebei gekocht  Ik had de laatste Nude, maar van Who's That Chick hadden ze er nog aardig wat en ook de quads waren er beide nog, RRW Lipglass en de permanente producten met speciale verpakking. Ik heb trouwens een theorie over nude lipsticks en een lichte huid. Ik denk dat donkere nude lipsticks mooier zijn als je lichte haren hebt en de lichte nudes zijn mooier als je donkere haren hebt (over het algemeen dan). Ik hou bij mezelf helemaal niet van Creme d'Nude enzo, maar die vind ik bij andere wel mooi en ik vind deze donkere nude lipstick wel weer mooi omdat hij me niet zo bleek maakt.


 Jaloers... :bigthumb:


----------



## MissHolland (Oct 24, 2013)

Pinkdollface, haha leuk dat je die 2 lipsticks er ook nog bij hebt gekocht! Ik heb een beetje spijt dat ik TTT niet erbij heb gedaan. Vind hem toch wel erg mooi op swatches! Ook bij de lichte huid. In Amerika zijn ze wel aangevuld maar denk niet dat dat hier nog gedaan word. Edit: OMG die nude staat je mooi!! Ik dacht dat dat nooit mooi zou staan bij een lichte huid. Maar dus wel!

  Ik ga zo bij de Franse Sephora een bestelling met de foundation doen. Twijfel nog of ik er ook een blush (Amour) bij ga doen en of de oogschaduwbasis. Alleen zijn mijn ogen nog steeds van slag en nu weer helemaal rood (eczeem) Dus oogschaduw kan ik toch voorlopig niet dragen. Misschien dat ik die basis dan ook nog wel even uit stel.. 

  Volgende week donderdag ga ik blond! Haar kleur vervaagt telkens maar dat kan met blond niet dus ik ga dat proberen. Dan ga ik ook met de kapper overleggen wat we verder met mijn haar gaan doen en gaan we een afspraak maken om iemand langs te laten komen die mijn haar even goed kan bekijken.


----------



## MissHolland (Oct 24, 2013)

Het is de foundation (MakeUpForever) en de blush van Nars in Amour geworden. Was me duur genoeg.. en mijn ogen moeten toch eerst weer rustig zijn voor ik daar iets op smeer.


----------



## MACerette (Oct 24, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Het is de foundation (MakeUpForever) en de blush van Nars in Amour geworden. Was me duur genoeg.. en mijn ogen moeten toch eerst weer rustig zijn voor ik daar iets op smeer.


 Amour is


----------



## MissHolland (Oct 24, 2013)

Ben heel benieuwd!


----------



## MACerette (Oct 25, 2013)

Weet je, op zich is het geen verschrikkelijk unieke kleur, maar hij flatteert echt ontzettend. Geeft echt een pick me up aan je gezicht. Exhibit A is ook ontzettend mooi, maar die gebruik ik vooral in de winter. Staat echt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 icm Lady Danger / Scarlet Ibis.

  Jammer trouwens dat TTT zoveel onderhoud vergt. Ik heb hem sinds ik hem heb (twee weken???) minimaal 5x op gehad. Ik ben wel van plan hem veel vaker te dragen maar ik denk dat het een van de meest onderhoudsintensieve l/s is die ik heb. Ik hoop dat ze de kleur nog eens in gewoon matte uitbrengen want ik denk dat ik die zeker op ga maken. 

  Vandaag heb ik FoD op icm Love's Lure, Crymson Tryst, beetje Mylar in de tearduct en Blanc type als highlight. Langs de wimpers wel wat zwart uitgesmoked. Smokey donkerrood. Dramatisch, maar... wow... al zeg ik het zelf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Op de wangen wat Nars Zen en At Dusk met Double Definition als highlight. Gistreren had ik hetzelfde op, maar dan zonder Zen en de kleuren hebben wel de neiging om je veel bleker te maken dan je bent. Vandaag dus wat Zen in de mix om mijn gezicht een beetje op te warmen.


----------



## MissHolland (Oct 25, 2013)

Heb ook een blush van MAC die heel saai eruit ziet, Cubic. Maar staat erg mooi. Gebruik hem alleen nooit omdat hij zo hard is.. Moet hem weer eens op zoeken en kijken of hij het beter doet als ik er een laagje af schraap. Dat was mijn eerste MAC blush. Je ooglook klinkt erg mooi! Welke is At Dusk? Heb even gegooglet maar kon niets vinden haha. Zen is ook wel mooi, beetje bronzer achtig kwa kleur of niet? Doe zelf ook wel eens als ik bronzer op doe ook op de plaats waar de blush komt en dan daar de blush over heen. Krijg je ook een mooie warme look.


----------



## MACerette (Oct 25, 2013)

Hmmm dat is vreemd. Ik heb cubic ook, (gebruik ik echt zelden omdat ik afgeleid word door een hoop andere blushes) maar ik kan me niet herinneren dat ik problemen heb met de hardheid van de blush. Dan zou ik idd een beetje afschrapen of met een keukenpapiertje erover wrijven.  Zen maakte idd net het verschil. Eergisteren zag ik er later op de dag ziekelijk bleek uit, ondanks dat ik genoeg blush op had. Zen maakte het net warm genoeg. Amour is zo'n blush waar je meteen gezond van uitziet...


----------



## keekie (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks voor al jullie goede inbreng. Heb besloten de liperase te skippen tot december (dan ben ik weer in Amsterdam en Antwerpen). Ben gister weer de stad in geweest en kan de bijenkorf dan echt niet skippen. (Ookal was ik woensdag al geweest haha).
Ga dit weekend naar Duitsland maar heb met mijzelf afgesproken niets te kopen, zag online dat gemiddeld de prijs wel 1 euro per product duurder is. Koop liever allemaal andere dingen dan. Iemand wel ervaring met het inleveren van b2m in Duitsland? Mac zit daar geloof ik in een pieper?


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 26, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Heb ook een blush van MAC die heel saai eruit ziet, Cubic. Maar staat erg mooi. Gebruik hem alleen nooit omdat hij zo hard is.. Moet hem weer eens op zoeken en kijken of hij het beter doet als ik er een laagje af schraap. Dat was mijn eerste MAC blush. Je ooglook klinkt erg mooi! Welke is At Dusk? Heb even gegooglet maar kon niets vinden haha. Zen is ook wel mooi, beetje bronzer achtig kwa kleur of niet? Doe zelf ook wel eens als ik bronzer op doe ook op de plaats waar de blush komt en dan daar de blush over heen. Krijg je ook een mooie warme look.


 At Dusk is een extra dimension blush van Mac.  





keekie said:


> Thanks voor al jullie goede inbreng. Heb besloten de liperase te skippen tot december (dan ben ik weer in Amsterdam en Antwerpen). Ben gister weer de stad in geweest en kan de bijenkorf dan echt niet skippen. (Ookal was ik woensdag al geweest haha).  Ga dit weekend naar Duitsland maar heb met mijzelf afgesproken niets te kopen, zag online dat gemiddeld de prijs wel 1 euro per product duurder is. Koop liever allemaal andere dingen dan. Iemand wel ervaring met het inleveren van b2m in Duitsland? Mac zit daar geloof ik in een pieper?


 Ik kreeg de afgelopen keer bij de Duitse Douglas wel korting op Mac met mijn Douglas kaart en daardoor was het iets goedkoper. Je kan alleen permanente lipsticks krijgen met B2M en ze doen moeilijk over gedepotte oogschaduws. Ik ga proberen te doen alsof het studio fix concealers zijn en hopen dat dat werkt.


----------



## keekie (Oct 26, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ik kreeg de afgelopen keer bij de Duitse Douglas wel korting op Mac met mijn Douglas kaart en daardoor was het iets goedkoper. Je kan alleen permanente lipsticks krijgen met B2M en ze doen moeilijk over gedepotte oogschaduws. Ik ga proberen te doen alsof het studio fix concealers zijn en hopen dat dat werkt.
> Ik moet maar even opzoek naar een douglas. Ga nu naar Obserhausen maar Dusseldorf is niet zo heel ver weg geloof ik.
> Ja klopt, alleen in de pro stores ook andere producten. Ik was vorg jaar in New York en toen mocht ik meer kiezen. Ben toen ook gewoon voor lipsticks gegaan. Ik hoop voor je dat het werkt, ik weet niet meer wat het was maar in New York deden ze niet moeilijk. (volgens mij twijfelde ik of een product via ebay echt was). Ik heb toen trouwens gewoon een zakje ingeleverd. 'hi, I have 12 B2M products'. Manager erbij, pasje er doorheen en ze stopte het in een kast.
> Weet je trouwens of de houders van de wimpers ook voor B2M zijn? In de bijenkorf wisten ze het niet.


----------



## keekie (Oct 26, 2013)

Huh? Mijn eerste zin staat er drie keer en de rest van de tekst is niet te lezen. Als ik wil bewerken staat de tekst er wel volledig. Nahjah, nog maar een keer. And again.. Ik typ mijn tekst maar nog een keer.
Ik moet maar even opzoek naar een douglas. Ga nu naar Oberhausen maar Dusseldorf is niet zo heel ver weg geloof ik. 
Ja klopt, alleen in de pro stores ook andere producten. Ik was vorig jaar in New York en toen mocht uit meer kiezen. Ben toen ook gewoon voor de lipstick gegaan. Ik hoop dat het werkt voor je! Ik weet niet meer wat maar in NY deden ze niet moeilijk (volgens mij twijfelde ik of een product via ebay echt was). Ik heb toen trouwens een zakje ingeleverd. 'Hi, i have 12 B2M products'. Manager erbij, pasje door het kassesysteem heen en ze stopte de producten in een kast. 
Weet iemand trouwens of de houders van de wimpers ook B2M zijn? In de bijenkorf wisten ze het niet.


----------



## Corally (Oct 26, 2013)

keekie said:


> Huh? Mijn eerste zin staat er drie keer en de rest van de tekst is niet te lezen. Als ik wil bewerken staat de tekst er wel volledig. Nahjah, nog maar een keer. And again.. Ik typ mijn tekst maar nog een keer.  Ik moet maar even opzoek naar een douglas. Ga nu naar Oberhausen maar Dusseldorf is niet zo heel ver weg geloof ik.   Ja klopt, alleen in de pro stores ook andere producten. Ik was vorig jaar in New York en toen mocht uit meer kiezen. Ben toen ook gewoon voor de lipstick gegaan. Ik hoop dat het werkt voor je! Ik weet niet meer wat maar in NY deden ze niet moeilijk (volgens mij twijfelde ik of een product via ebay echt was). Ik heb toen trouwens een zakje ingeleverd. 'Hi, i have 12 B2M products'. Manager erbij, pasje door het kassesysteem heen en ze stopte de producten in een kast.   Weet iemand trouwens of de houders van de wimpers ook B2M zijn? In de bijenkorf wisten ze het niet.


  In Duitsland kan je alleen maar voor permanente lipsticks B2M'en. Alleen in Amerika kan je ook voor lipgloss en oogschaduws B2M'en. En volgens mij zijn wimperverpakkingen B2M.


----------



## MissHolland (Oct 28, 2013)

Jeeej mijn Nars lip pencil is aan gekomen! Had ik niet meer verwacht! haha


----------



## MACerette (Oct 28, 2013)

En, en, en?


----------



## MissHolland (Oct 29, 2013)

Het is een mooie kleur maar staat me nu nog niet zo mooi.. hij maakt me wat bleek. Mijn haar heeft een warme gloed en Sex Machine is een koele kleur, ik denk dat het daar ook een beetje aan ligt. Ik had hem besteld toen ik mijn haar bruin had geverfd maar dat is er weer uit gegaan. Maar daar komt donderdag verandering in want dan gaat mijn haar blond. Blond kan er niet uit omdat je het dan ontkleurd. Dus donderdag weer opnieuw uit proberen. Het is wel een mooie kleur 

Weten jullie hoe je aan je BIC code komt? Ik had er eigenlijk nog nooit van gehoord maar bij Puracos hebben mijn code nodig om het geld weer terug te storten?

  Ging net even op mijn Sephora acount kijken. Als ik nu weer iets bestel hoef ik geen 13 euro aan verzendkosten te betalen. Vanaf je 2e bestelling kun je je pakketje vanaf 3,95 laten versturen. En vanaf 4 bestellingen krijg je 10% korting op je bestelling.


----------



## Corally (Oct 29, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Het is een mooie kleur maar staat me nu nog niet zo mooi.. hij maakt me wat bleek. Mijn haar heeft een warme gloed en Sex Machine is een koele kleur, ik denk dat het daar ook een beetje aan ligt. Ik had hem besteld toen ik mijn haar bruin had geverfd maar dat is er weer uit gegaan. Maar daar komt donderdag verandering in want dan gaat mijn haar blond. Blond kan er niet uit omdat je het dan ontkleurd. Dus donderdag weer opnieuw uit proberen. Het is wel een mooie kleur    Weten jullie hoe je aan je BIC code komt? Ik had er eigenlijk nog nooit van gehoord maar bij Puracos hebben mijn code nodig om het geld weer terug te storten?  *Ging net even op mijn Sephora acount kijken. Als ik nu weer iets bestel hoef ik geen 13 euro aan verzendkosten te betalen. Vanaf je 2e bestelling kun je je pakketje vanaf 3,95 laten versturen. En vanaf 4 bestellingen krijg je 10% korting op je bestelling.*


  Awesome! Goed om te weten.   Hier kan je je zien wat je BIC is: https://www.ibanbicservice.nl/SingleRequest.aspx  Leuk dat je de lip pencil toch nog hebt ontvangen!


----------



## MissHolland (Oct 29, 2013)

Ben ook blij dat het maar eenmalig rond de 13 euro verzendkosten is. Dan wil ik wel vaker wat bij de Sephora bestellen! Wil ook nog altijd de Naked Basics kopen en moet een goeie oogschaduw basis (wil die van Nars) maar die koop ik pas als mijn ogen weer normaal zijn. Ook handig om te weten voor als de foundation die ik besteld heb bevalt.

  BIC is het zelfde als mijn IBAN volgens die website. Die had ik al door gemaild omdat ik dacht dat dat mijn BIC het zelfde was maar ik kreeg een mail terug dat dat idd de IBAN code is maar ze mijn BIC nodig hebben. Heb ze maar terug gemaild met de vraag waar ik die kan vinden. Snap ook niet waarom ze die code nodig hebben.. dus dat ook maar gevraagd.


----------



## Corally (Oct 29, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Ben ook blij dat het maar eenmalig rond de 13 euro verzendkosten is. Dan wil ik wel vaker wat bij de Sephora bestellen! Wil ook nog altijd de Naked Basics kopen en moet een goeie oogschaduw basis (wil die van Nars) maar die koop ik pas als mijn ogen weer normaal zijn. Ook handig om te weten voor als de foundation die ik besteld heb bevalt.  BIC is het zelfde als mijn IBAN volgens die website. Die had ik al door gemaild omdat ik dacht dat dat mijn BIC het zelfde was maar ik kreeg een mail terug dat dat idd de IBAN code is maar ze mijn BIC nodig hebben. Heb ze maar terug gemaild met de vraag waar ik die kan vinden. Snap ook niet waarom ze die code nodig hebben.. dus dat ook maar gevraagd.


  Ja precies, ik hoor nooit wat over dat die verzendkosten van Sephora minder bij meerdere bestellingen. Meevaller!   Maar dan doe je iets niet goed, heb je wel op ''toon BIC'' gedrukt?. Ik krijg verschillende codes op die site. Je BIC is ook anders dan je IBAN. Ze hebben die codes nodig om geld over te maken, ipv een normaal rekeningnummer, omdat ze in België zitten.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 29, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Het is een mooie kleur maar staat me nu nog niet zo mooi.. hij maakt me wat bleek. Mijn haar heeft een warme gloed en Sex Machine is een koele kleur, ik denk dat het daar ook een beetje aan ligt. Ik had hem besteld toen ik mijn haar bruin had geverfd maar dat is er weer uit gegaan. Maar daar komt donderdag verandering in want dan gaat mijn haar blond. Blond kan er niet uit omdat je het dan ontkleurd. Dus donderdag weer opnieuw uit proberen. Het is wel een mooie kleur
> 
> Weten jullie hoe je aan je BIC code komt? Ik had er eigenlijk nog nooit van gehoord maar bij Puracos hebben mijn code nodig om het geld weer terug te storten?
> 
> Ging net even op mijn Sephora acount kijken. Als ik nu weer iets bestel hoef ik geen 13 euro aan verzendkosten te betalen. Vanaf je 2e bestelling kun je je pakketje vanaf 3,95 laten versturen. En vanaf 4 bestellingen krijg je 10% korting op je bestelling.


  Dat is fijn om te weten over Sephora! Dan ga ik daar denk ik ook wat vaker bestellen. Je zegt dat het 2e pakje vanaf 3,95 is, hoe snel gaat dat dan omhoog? Beetje vreemd dat ze dit nergens duidelijk op de site hebben staan.


----------



## Kleinee (Oct 30, 2013)

normaal gezien staat je BIC op de achterkant je bankkaart. Boven de zwarte strook. Ale in België is dit toch het geval


----------



## MACerette (Oct 30, 2013)

Duuuussss ik heb alsnog Nude, WTC en Dominate via een cp geregeld


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 30, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Duuuussss ik heb alsnog Nude, WTC en Dominate via een cp geregeld








  Even heel erg off topic maar heeft iemand verstand van het synchroniseren van de google agenda, die je via je browser op de computer opent, en de google agenda app op een android telefoon? Als ik gebeurtenissen toevoeg aan de agenda in mijn browser dan komen ze wel op de telefoon, maar als ik ze toevoeg aan de agenda app op mijn telefoon dan krijg ik ze niet op mijn browser.


----------



## MACerette (Oct 30, 2013)

Datzelfde probleem heb ik nu ook. Volgens mij voordat mijn foon een paar klappen teveel had gehad deed hij dat wel...  Je mishandelt je foon toch niet zo erg als ik doe?:whip:


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 30, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Datzelfde probleem heb ik nu ook. Volgens mij voordat mijn foon een paar klappen teveel had gehad deed hij dat wel...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ik heb op google gezocht naar ervaringen van andere en het blijkt dat het bij meerdere mensen ineens niet meer werkt terwijl het vroeger wel werkte net als bij jou. Misschien ligt de fout dan toch echt bij google en moeten zij de app gewoon even fixen. Ik ben juist heel zuinig op mijn telefoon, dus daar ligt het niet aan


----------



## MACerette (Oct 30, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ik heb op google gezocht naar ervaringen van andere en het blijkt dat het bij meerdere mensen ineens niet meer werkt terwijl het vroeger wel werkte net als bij jou. Misschien ligt de fout dan toch echt bij google en moeten zij de app gewoon even fixen. Ik ben juist heel zuinig op mijn telefoon, dus daar ligt het niet aan


  Ik mishandel mijn spullen echt. Mijn schuld waarschijnlijk.


----------



## Kleinee (Oct 31, 2013)

Wat vinden jullie echte musthaves van de Stroke Midnight collection? Er zijn zoveel dingen die ik er van wil!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 31, 2013)

Kleinee said:


> Wat vinden jullie echte musthaves van de Stroke Midnight collection? Er zijn zoveel dingen die ik er van wil!


  Private Party lipstick denk ik, maar ik denk erover de collectie over te slaan. Ik wil eigenlijk graag een tablet kopen en tja dan moet ik ergens anders op sparen. Ik vond de kerstcollectie van vorig jaar ook een stuk mooier.


----------



## Corally (Oct 31, 2013)

Ik wil de Nude Eye bag maar weet nog steeds niet of ik 'm ook echt ga kopen. Anders sla ik alle kerstcollecties over. PC en MN vind ik veel interessanter.


----------



## MACerette (Oct 31, 2013)

Ik ook, al zat ik wel nog over Exclusive Event na te denken, maar 1) hij schijnt zeer dichtbij Nude te komen 2) ik weet nu al dat ik die max 5x ga dragen. Ik heb pasgeleden stone l/l over mijn hele lippen gedaan en dat was wennen. Wel apart, maar lang niet zo flatteus als veel andere lippies. En toch.. Omfg...


----------



## MissHolland (Oct 31, 2013)

Kleinee said:


> normaal gezien staat je BIC op de achterkant je bankkaart. Boven de zwarte strook. Ale in België is dit toch het geval


  Bedankt, dat wist ik niet. Is bij ons niet zo. Zal morgen even met de bank bellen.

  Pinkdollface, die tip van de MUFE foundation was echt goed. Hij had van mij iets geler gemogen maar hij past perfect bij mijn kleur en is tenminste niet roze. Geen verschil met mijn nek/kaak/hoofd. Dus ben er super blij mee! En de blush van Nars in Amour is echt totaal anders dan ik verwacht had. Had niet verwacht dat hij zo donker was maar hij is erg mooi! En gepigmenteerd! Zo is is mijn Deep Throat niet. Het was heel netjes verzonden door Sephora. Zat een doosje in een doos maar er zat geen blubbeltjes spul in ofzo. 

Zal ff proberen een print screen te maken van de Sephora website als ik wil betalen wat er dan allemaal staat. Edit: print screen is naar je gestuurd Pinkdollface  Wie nog meer een print screen wil geeft maar een gil.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 31, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Bedankt, dat wist ik niet. Is bij ons niet zo. Zal morgen even met de bank bellen.
> 
> Pinkdollface, die tip van de MUFE foundation was echt goed. Hij had van mij iets geler gemogen maar hij past perfect bij mijn kleur en is tenminste niet roze. Geen verschil met mijn nek/kaak/hoofd. Dus ben er super blij mee! En de blush van Nars in Amour is echt totaal anders dan ik verwacht had. Had niet verwacht dat hij zo donker was maar hij is erg mooi! En gepigmenteerd! Zo is is mijn Deep Throat niet. Het was heel netjes verzonden door Sephora. Zat een doosje in een doos maar er zat geen blubbeltjes spul in ofzo.
> 
> Zal ff proberen een print screen te maken van de Sephora website als ik wil betalen wat er dan allemaal staat. Edit: print screen is naar je gestuurd Pinkdollface  Wie nog meer een print screen wil geeft maar een gil.


  Wat fijn dat de MUFE foundation zo goed bevalt! Het is altijd lastig om zoveel geld aan een foundation uit te geven als je hem niet eens kan uitproberen, dus ik ben echt blij dat je hem fijn vindt.
  Ik had je pm net gezien bedankt!


----------



## MissHolland (Oct 31, 2013)

Ja heb zelfs nog nooit zo'n goeie match gehad! Ze zijn altijd net iets te donker. Ik deed de laatste tijd altijd de studio fix fluid mixen met de pro longweare concealer dan kon het wel. De concealer is namelijk veel lichter maar ik hoef nu niet te mengen of wat dan ook. Voor het mooie had hij iets geler gemogen maar ben er super blij mee! Nu hopen dat mijn huid hem ook leuk blijft vinden.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Oct 31, 2013)

Ik denk ook dat ik de hele collectie oversla. Wil graag een blush van de nieuwe collectie van Chanel en een oogschaduwpalet van Dior, kan helaas niet alles kopen wat ik wil. Maar ik vind dat er niet veel spannends tussenzit deze keer. De aankomende collecties zijn ook niet mijn smaak dus die sla ik waarschijnlijk ook over


----------



## MissHolland (Nov 9, 2013)

Mijn huid is helaas niet zo blij met de mat velvet+ foundation. Was er al een beetje bang voor toen ik hem net binnen kreeg gezien er parfum in zit. Krijg er allemaal pukkeltjes van. Ook word mijn huid er heel erg vet van terwijl hij de droge plekjes juist extra droog en zichtbaar maakt. Mijn huid is ook wel een beetje vreemd. Moet hem maar af en toe gaan gebruiken want hij is wel erg mooi en de perfecte kleur voor mij. Ben bang dat ik toch nog eens een retrourtje Amsterdam moet doen voor de witte face en body foundation van MAC.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Nov 10, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Mijn huid is helaas niet zo blij met de mat velvet+ foundation. Was er al een beetje bang voor toen ik hem net binnen kreeg gezien er parfum in zit. Krijg er allemaal pukkeltjes van. Ook word mijn huid er heel erg vet van terwijl hij de droge plekjes juist extra droog en zichtbaar maakt. Mijn huid is ook wel een beetje vreemd. Moet hem maar af en toe gaan gebruiken want hij is wel erg mooi en de perfecte kleur voor mij. Ben bang dat ik toch nog eens een retrourtje Amsterdam moet doen voor de witte face en body foundation van MAC.


 Dat is echt heel jammer. Ik hoopte zo dat je eindelijk de juiste foundation had gevonden.


----------



## Corally (Nov 10, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Mijn huid is helaas niet zo blij met de mat velvet+ foundation. Was er al een beetje bang voor toen ik hem net binnen kreeg gezien er parfum in zit. Krijg er allemaal pukkeltjes van. Ook word mijn huid er heel erg vet van terwijl hij de droge plekjes juist extra droog en zichtbaar maakt. Mijn huid is ook wel een beetje vreemd. Moet hem maar af en toe gaan gebruiken want hij is wel erg mooi en de perfecte kleur voor mij. Ben bang dat ik toch nog eens een retrourtje Amsterdam moet doen voor de witte face en body foundation van MAC.


  Echt balen zeg.    Ik heb zo'n twee weken geleden de 123 Perfect van Bourjois gekocht en tot nu toe vind ik 'm heel fijn. Ik begin wat lichter te worden dus ik heb de lichtste kleur gekocht, hij is nu ietsje te licht voor me dus ik meng 'm nu nog met een heel klein beetje donkere foundation. Over een maand ofzo zal de kleur wss perfect zijn haha. De kleur die erna kwam was weer net te donker voor me, wss is dat mijn zomerkleur. En van de week is Rimmel in de aanbieding dus ik ga die nieuwe Stay Matte halen. Ik heb eigenlijk genoeg foundation op voorraad maar ik ben zo benieuwd.xD


----------



## Corally (Nov 11, 2013)

Ik lees net trouwens dat Inglot NL failliet is O_O Ze zeggen dat ze een doorstart gaan maken met 2 winkels dus ik hoop dat het ook echt gebeurt. En ik hoop dat de store in Amsterdam dan ook snel open gaat, ze zeggen 'hopelijk nog voor het einde van het jaar'.. en we weten hoe het is gegaan met de webshop..


----------



## MissHolland (Nov 14, 2013)

Jammer zeg dat Inglot NL failliet is gegaan. Ik ken het merk alleen van de blogs want het word hier nergens verkocht. Maar het is toch wel een merk die populair is en goeie producten heeft.

  Ja ik baal ook van de foundation. De kleur was bijna perfect. Heb nog nooit een kleur gehad die zo dicht bij mijn eigen huidskleur ligt omdat de lichste foundations allemaal een roze ondertoon hebben. Heb nog steeds niet mijn geld terug ontvangen van Puracos.. heb er al 2x achteraan gemailt.

  Heb trouwens een nieuwe blush herontdekt  De Neutral blush van Cinema Secrets


----------



## Corally (Nov 14, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Jammer zeg dat Inglot NL failliet is gegaan. Ik ken het merk alleen van de blogs want het word hier nergens verkocht. Maar het is toch wel een merk die populair is en goeie producten heeft.  Ja ik baal ook van de foundation. De kleur was bijna perfect. Heb nog nooit een kleur gehad die zo dicht bij mijn eigen huidskleur ligt omdat de lichste foundations allemaal een roze ondertoon hebben. Heb nog steeds niet mijn geld terug ontvangen van Puracos.. heb er al 2x achteraan gemailt.


  Ik gebruik bijna alleen maar Inglot oogschaduws en ik wil zooo graag m'n laatste palette samenstellen. En ik wil meer lipsticks en ik wil de gelliners en de blushes uitproberen haha.  Wat slecht dat je je geld nog steeds niet hebt.    Ik heb vandaag eindelijk de Remington pearl curling wand besteld en krijg 'm morgen binnen yay.


----------



## Corally (Nov 16, 2013)

Nou, die nieuwe Rimmel Stay Matte heb ik toch niet gekocht. Hij heeft een roze ondertoon.   En ik ga morgen de pearl wand uitproberen.


----------



## MissHolland (Nov 21, 2013)

Coralli, bevalt de pearl wand? Die staat ook nog op mijn wish list 

  Jammer dat Rimmel een roze ondertoon heeft. Ik ben laatst in de drogist ook bij alle foundations lang gegaan om te zien of er een lichte kleur bij zat maar echt alle lichte foundations hadden een roze ondertoon (en waren ook veel te donker) Was geen een met een gele ondertoon. Misschien zijn die er wel in wat donkedere kleuren. Die van Bourjois Healthy mix heet die volgens mij heeft wel een gele ondertoon en is een ontzettend fijne foundation. Is voor mij mijn zomer foundation voor als ik echt bruin ben. Dan kan ik de lichtste kleur gebruiken hihi.

  Gaat een van jullie ook nog iets van de Riri Holiday collectie kopen? Ik vind Bad Girl Riri erg mooi op Temptalia haar swatches maar bij Beautyzine en Karin lijkt hij weer heel anders en spreekt hij mij minder aan... dus nog even swatches afwachten.

  Binnenkort ga ik een workshop bij MAC doen! Super veel zin in. Ben benieuwd wat we allemaal gaan leren.


----------



## Gatton (Nov 21, 2013)

Oeh... ik vind Pleasure Bomb wel erg mooi! Bij Beautezine dan, bij Temptalia vind ik hem too much


----------



## Corally (Nov 21, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Coralli, bevalt de pearl wand? Die staat ook nog op mijn wish list   Jammer dat Rimmel een roze ondertoon heeft. Ik ben laatst in de drogist ook bij alle foundations lang gegaan om te zien of er een lichte kleur bij zat maar echt alle lichte foundations hadden een roze ondertoon (en waren ook veel te donker) Was geen een met een gele ondertoon. Misschien zijn die er wel in wat donkedere kleuren. Die van Bourjois Healthy mix heet die volgens mij heeft wel een gele ondertoon en is een ontzettend fijne foundation. Is voor mij mijn zomer foundation voor als ik echt bruin ben. Dan kan ik de lichtste kleur gebruiken hihi.  Gaat een van jullie ook nog iets van de Riri Holiday collectie kopen? Ik vind Bad Girl Riri erg mooi op Temptalia haar swatches maar bij Beautyzine en Karin lijkt hij weer heel anders en spreekt hij mij minder aan... dus nog even swatches afwachten.  Binnenkort ga ik een workshop bij MAC doen! Super veel zin in. Ben benieuwd wat we allemaal gaan leren.


  123 perfect van Bourjois heeft ook een gele ondertoon maar die zal denk ik te donker zijn voor je. Ik zit nu zelf rond de NC20 en de kleur is perfect. Healthy Mix heb ik eigenlijk nog nooit geprobeerd maar kan hij wel tegen de vette huid dan? Dat is de reden waarom ik 'm nog steeds niet heb gekocht. Maar op zich lijkt het voor mij wel een fijne winterfoundation.  Ik ga niks van RiRi Holiday kopen, maar wel heel veel van PC en MN.  Duurt alleen nog zolang voordat ze uitkomen. D:  Ik heb de pearl wand nog maar 1 keer gebruikt en ik vind 'm best lastig. Maar ik had mijn haar ook nog nooit eerder zelf gekruld haha. En mijn haar is nu heel dik en heel lang (ben zo lang niet naar de kapper geweest..) dus het was lastig om goede controle krijgen over mijn haar met het krullen/haar verdelen en ik had mijn handen een paar keer bijna verbrand (door het handschoentje heen) omdat ik de puntjes op de raarste manieren moest vasthouden. Máár de krullen bleven er mooi inzitten, op dag 2 had ik ook nog krullen/golven en op dag 3 had ik ook nog golven in m'n haar. Ik had niet eens mousse erin gedaan, alleen een beetje haarspray. Ik denk dat als ik een knipbeurt heb gehad en ik er een paar keer mee oefen dat de pearl wand heel makkelijk in gebruik is want volgens mij is mijn haar nu meer het probleem.


----------



## MissHolland (Nov 21, 2013)

Gatton, ja jammer dat die swatches zo verschillend zijn. Daarom twijfel ik ook nog haha.

  Corally, mijn huid lijkt van iedere foundation erg vet te worden. Volgens mij maakt het niet zoveel uit. Zelfs die velvet mat+ foundation werd mijn hoofd erg vet van. Bourjois is veel te donker voor mij dus dat gaat hem niet worden haha. Wel gaaf dat de pearl wand de krullen zo lang in je haar laat zitten! Het krullen ziet er zo makkelijk uit op filmpjes maar volgens mij is het wel echt iets waar je een handigheid in moet krijgen.

  De MN collectie lijkt me ook wel gaaf maar heb nog nooit eerder een ED product gehad. Is het poeder en glimmend of valt dat wel mee? Ik hou wel heel erg van nude kleuren.. Jammer dat hij op het einde van de maand uit komt gezien we op de helft die workshop bij MAC hebben. Precies op de dag dat Riri uit komt zie ik net (tenminste als hij bij ons op de zelfde dag uit komt) alleen zijn wij er pas in de avond dus zal wel online moeten kopen ben ik bang


----------



## Corally (Nov 22, 2013)

Hm oké. Ik moet toch altijd wel een (soort) matte foundation gebruiken anders glim ik 10x erger. Het ziet er idd erg makkelijk uit op film maar het viel me tegen hoor haha. Maar het is voornamelijk moeilijk om je haar op het dikste gedeelte te laten zitten (ik heb ook heel glad haar) want het schuift heel makkelijk naar het kleine puntje en het is moeilijk om je puntjes er goed om heen te krijgen (als je het niet goed doet krijg je van die rare knikjes in je puntjes). Maar na een paar keer oefenen moet het volgens mij echt wel te doen zijn hoor. En ik denk dat als ik mousse gebruik en mijn haar minder zwaar is (knipbeurt) dat de krullen er nog veel beter in blijven zitten.  MN komt pas in januari in NL uit! Net als PC. ED skinfinishes zijn glimmend (maar ze blenden heel mooi in de huid) en oogschaduws ook, blushes glimmen als het goed is niet zo erg (ik heb er nog geen).   Was vanmiddag nog in Amsterdam. Met heel veel moeite de Pro Store/Douglas voorbij gelopen.. anders heb ik geen geld meer voor mijn cp haha! Ben ook even langs Flormar geweest, ze hebben echt zulke mooie 'msfs'. Als ik weer geld heb dan ga ik zeker wat proberen.


----------



## Gatton (Nov 24, 2013)

Deze doos heeft haar haar trouwens per ongeluk roze geverfd... Ik mixte Adore Sienna Brown met SFX Cherry Bomb (wat dus rood hoort te zijn... maar heeft blijkbaar een roze ondertoon) en ik werd dit. :')



Vind het stiekem nog leuk ook, vind alleen lipsticks wel weer moeilijk!

Maar Corally, PC komt dus wel uit in Nederland?  Beter!


----------



## Corally (Nov 25, 2013)

Ik weet niet of PC echt naar NL komt maar als het zo is dan komt hij in januari uit. Ik heb een CP voor PC en MN dus ik maak me er nu een stuk minder druk om.   Roze staat je leuk.


----------



## MissHolland (Nov 25, 2013)

Gatton, kan ook door je haar kleur komen dat de kleur anders uitpakte. Maar roze staat je wel leuk!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Nov 26, 2013)

Ik vind de roze kleur je ook goed staan :bigthumb:


----------



## Gatton (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks ladies! Ben ik nou scheel geworden? Ik kan de Retro Mattes niet meer vinden wanneer ik in de winkel ben, nog niet naar gevraagd, maar zag ze niet in de Douglas of de pro store..


----------



## Ladyhawke (Dec 2, 2013)

Alle lipsticks van de laatste Rihanna collectie staan weer online! Ik zocht op 'riri woo' en ik kreeg toen de lipsticks en pencils . Voor als iemand er nog 1 wil


----------



## Ladyhawke (Dec 2, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Thanks ladies! Ben ik nou scheel geworden? Ik kan de Retro Mattes niet meer vinden wanneer ik in de winkel ben, nog niet naar gevraagd, maar zag ze niet in de Douglas of de pro store..


Ik zag vandaag alleen Dangerous bij de mac counter... Verder geen 1


----------



## MissHolland (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks Ladyhawke, heb het aan iemand door gegeven die al heel lang RiriWoo wou maar telkens net te laat was. Ze heeft hem nu kunnen kopen. Heb zelf net mijn geld aan nieuwe kleding uit gegeven. Had anders graag ttt en nude willen hebben.


----------



## Gatton (Dec 4, 2013)

Dus dan was de informatie dat alles permanent zou zijn bs...


----------



## Pinkdollface (Dec 4, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Dus dan was de informatie dat alles permanent zou zijn bs...


  Runway Hit, Steady Going en Fixed on Drama zijn LE, maar dat is nooit in het updateboek aangepast, dus weten ze dat niet bij de counters/store. Als de rest nu niet te vinden is, komt dat waarschijnlijk doordat het even duurt voordat de voorraad weer is aangevuld.


----------



## Corally (Dec 5, 2013)

Pff weer gezeik met m'n laptop. Ik heb sinds vorige week vrijdag opeens geen internet meer en het lag niet aan de router. Van alles geprobeerd, zelfs laptop weer teruggebracht naar het 1e opstartpunt, gekloot met de router, driver van m'n netwerkadapter geüpdate.. Ik ga morgen na school maar naar een computerzaakje en hopen dat zij weten waar het aan ligt.. en snel (en voor een klein bedrag) kunnen fixen als ze het probleem überhaupt kunnen vinden want ik ben best wel een nerd als het om computers gaat en ik heb echt alles geprobeerd. Hij zegt soms dat ik verbonden ben maar vervolgens heb ik geen internet. ooh:    En het is idd vaker zo dat het een tijd duurt voordat de voorraad wordt aangevuld.   Edit: Ik heb als het goed is (na nog meer gekloot) eindelijk internet. O___O Ik moet vroeg op dus ik hoop dat het morgen ook nog steeds werkt.  Edit: M'n laptop detecteert de router nu dus bijna nooit (ik zit normaal boven) en ik had altijd perfect internet (en internet op m'n vaders computer, staat vlakbij de router, is ook iets slechter geworden) dus ik denk dat de router het niet zo goed meer doet. Ben bang dat m'n vader of een nieuwe router moet kopen of kabels moet trekken naar m'n slaapkamer want als ik naast de router zit dan heb ik redelijk goed internet (wel minder dan voorheen) en op m'n kamer niks! Nu ik beneden zit brand het 'internet' lichtje ook van de router en als ik boven zit niet....Ok nvm, ik heb weer geen internet T_T


----------



## Ladyhawke (Dec 8, 2013)

Gaan jullie trouwens nog wat halen met de nieuwe Rihanna collectie aanstaande dinsdag?


----------



## rooocelle (Dec 8, 2013)

Ben nieuw hier, maar super blij dat ik mede Nederlanders heb gevonden op Specktra. Ik skip de hele Riri collectie, ik vind het allemaal niet bijzonder genoeg. Pleasure Bomb is op zich wel mooi, maar dan zou ik hem alleen maar halen voor de LE packaging. Ik spaar m'n geld voor Punk Couture.


----------



## MissHolland (Dec 8, 2013)

Ladyhawke, ga jij nog wat halen? Ik wil heeeel graag Bad Girl Riri! Super mooie (simpele) kleur. Wil er eigenlijk meteen een BU voor kopen in de hoop dat hij mooi staat. Twijfel alleen of ik dinsdag (mocht het online lukken en ik niet te laat zijn..) meteen 2 ga doen of dat ik eerst een doe.. Ik heb donderdag wanneer de collectie in de winkels uit komen een workshop bij MAC. Maar daar gaan we pas laat op de dag heen omdat de workshop savonds begint. Moet niet zijn dat dan alles weg is natuurlijk.

Zijn jullie al eens naar NewCastle geweest te shoppen? Heb met mijn zusje en mini cruise gekocht op vakantie veilingen voor 55 euro  metrocentre schijnt leuk te shoppen zijn. We gaan eind Januari er naar toe.

  Welkom Pooocelle!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Dec 8, 2013)

rooocelle said:


> Ben nieuw hier, maar super blij dat ik mede Nederlanders heb gevonden op Specktra. Ik skip de hele Riri collectie, ik vind het allemaal niet bijzonder genoeg. Pleasure Bomb is op zich wel mooi, maar dan zou ik hem alleen maar halen voor de LE packaging. Ik spaar m'n geld voor Punk Couture.


  Welkom bij de club


----------



## Ladyhawke (Dec 9, 2013)

Ja mij lijkt Bad Girl RiRi ook een hele mooi nude achtige kleur. Ik heb nog geen nude kleurtjes in mijn bezit dus ik denk dat ik voor Bad Girl RiRi ga en ik denk niet dat ik me kan bedwingen om nog een RiRi Woo in mijn mandje te doen haha. Gewoon de meest perfecte kleur rood ooit. Pleasure Bomb lijkt wat mij betreft te veel op Impassioned dus die sla ik over,

  Trouwens ik was vorige week in Dusseldorf en ik ging uiteraard even langs Kiko, en ik had het met het meisje erover dat daar werkt dat ik het zo jammer vind dat er geen Kiko in Nederland is, en toen zei ze ja waarschijnlijk in het voorjaar van 2014 komt er 1 naar Nederland!! Ze wist nog niet welke stad, maar ik raad Amsterdam of Rotterdam. Ik ging thuis gelijk googelen maar kon er geen informatie over vinden, maar ze zal het toch niet verzinnen haha. Dus waarschijnlijk komt er een Kiko een Nederland!  Hopelijk dat dit wel goed gaat lopen, dus niet zoals Inglot en Sephora.

  Wat vinden jullie trouwens van Fix+? Mijne is nu op en ik moet zeggen ik mis het wel in mijn routine om het poederige eraf te halen als ik foundation gebruik, alleen vind ik de verpakking minder fijn. Weten jullie een alternatief? Of moet ik toch maar weer Fix+ bestellen haha.


----------



## rooocelle (Dec 9, 2013)

Ik heb me bedacht en ga toch Bad Girl Riri halen. Hoop alleen dat hij me niet zo dood laat lijken als Nude van de vorige. Ben nc30, wat denken jullie? Gewoon online halen of wachten en uitproberen in de winkel?


----------



## Corally (Dec 9, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Ja mij lijkt Bad Girl RiRi ook een hele mooi nude achtige kleur. Ik heb nog geen nude kleurtjes in mijn bezit dus ik denk dat ik voor Bad Girl RiRi ga en ik denk niet dat ik me kan bedwingen om nog een RiRi Woo in mijn mandje te doen haha. Gewoon de meest perfecte kleur rood ooit. Pleasure Bomb lijkt wat mij betreft te veel op Impassioned dus die sla ik over,  *Trouwens ik was vorige week in Dusseldorf en ik ging uiteraard even langs Kiko, en ik had het met het meisje erover dat daar werkt dat ik het zo jammer vind dat er geen Kiko in Nederland is, en toen zei ze ja waarschijnlijk in het voorjaar van 2014 komt er 1 naar Nederland!! Ze wist nog niet welke stad, maar ik raad Amsterdam of Rotterdam. Ik ging thuis gelijk googelen maar kon er geen informatie over vinden, maar ze zal het toch niet verzinnen haha. Dus waarschijnlijk komt er een Kiko een Nederland!  Hopelijk dat dit wel goed gaat lopen, dus niet zoals Inglot en Sephora.*  Wat vinden jullie trouwens van Fix+? Mijne is nu op en ik moet zeggen ik mis het wel in mijn routine om het poederige eraf te halen als ik foundation gebruik, alleen vind ik de verpakking minder fijn. Weten jullie een alternatief? Of moet ik toch maar weer Fix+ bestellen haha.


  Dat zou awesome zijn!   Ik vind Fix+ niet zo bijzonder en de verpakking is waardeloos.. ik pak 'm eigenlijk nooit. Ik gebruik liever Vitamin E face mist van The Body Shop of Evian spray (een keer bij Douglas gekocht maar geen idee of ze het nog hebben). En voor een echte setting spray gebruik ik Urban Decay All Nighter.   En ik heb het probleem met m'n internet volgens mij opgelost.. heb routerinstellingen moeten veranderen. Ik had gister al de hele dag internet en nu ook nog steeds *fingers crossed*.


----------



## MissHolland (Dec 9, 2013)

Oja is ook zo dat je geen BU's kunt kopen met een LE collectie. Hoef ik ook niet na te denken of ik er 2 koop. Duimen dat we morgen alles kunnen kopen wat we willen! Balen dat de collectie de 20ste in de winkels uit komt. Ben ik eindelijk een keer in een MAC counter.. 

  Heb de Fix+ spray ook maar vind er niet veel aan. Bij mij ziet de make-up er juist cakey uit als ik hem gebruik. Heb het al op verschillende manieren aan gebracht maar altijd het zelfde effect. Zonder ziet er veel natuurlijker eruit dus ik gebruik hem nooit. Kreeg er ook pukkels van dus dat waren 2 redenen om hem niet meer te gebruiken haha.

Nou ik ga me bedje, heb mijn pinpas en pin kastje voor online betalen onder me bed gelegd. Klaar om hopelijk op tijd aan te vallen haha


----------



## Corally (Dec 9, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Oja is ook zo dat je geen BU's kunt kopen met een LE collectie. Hoef ik ook niet na te denken of ik er 2 koop. Duimen dat we morgen alles kunnen kopen wat we willen! Balen dat de collectie de 20ste in de winkels uit komt. Ben ik eindelijk een keer in een MAC counter..   Heb de Fix+ spray ook maar vind er niet veel aan. Bij mij ziet de make-up er juist cakey uit als ik hem gebruik. Heb het al op verschillende manieren aan gebracht maar altijd het zelfde effect. Zonder ziet er veel natuurlijker eruit dus ik gebruik hem nooit. Kreeg er ook pukkels van dus dat waren 2 redenen om hem niet meer te gebruiken haha.   Nou ik ga me bedje, heb mijn pinpas en pin kastje voor online betalen onder me bed gelegd. Klaar om hopelijk op tijd aan te vallen haha


  Normaal kan je wel makkelijk BU's kopen hoor met LE's, alleen ze doen moeilijk over de Rihanna collecties (ook wel begrijpelijk met de weinige voorraad).   Komt de collectie morgen al online dan? Dat heb ik dan gemist haha. Niet dat ik er iets van wil..  Veel succes iig!  Bijna online release van PC en MN in Amerika. :cheer: Moet m'n lijstje nog sturen maar ik denk dat m'n cp'er weer in de winkel gaat kopen dus dat duurt nog eventjes. Ga het nog wel even navragen voor de zekerheid want ik denk dat mijn lijstje nog wel een paar keer gaat veranderen haha.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Dec 9, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Oja is ook zo dat je geen BU's kunt kopen met een LE collectie. Hoef ik ook niet na te denken of ik er 2 koop. Duimen dat we morgen alles kunnen kopen wat we willen! Balen dat de collectie de 20ste in de winkels uit komt. Ben ik eindelijk een keer in een MAC counter..
> 
> Heb de Fix+ spray ook maar vind er niet veel aan. Bij mij ziet de make-up er juist cakey uit als ik hem gebruik. Heb het al op verschillende manieren aan gebracht maar altijd het zelfde effect. Zonder ziet er veel natuurlijker eruit dus ik gebruik hem nooit. Kreeg er ook pukkels van dus dat waren 2 redenen om hem niet meer te gebruiken haha.
> 
> ...


  Volgens beautyscene komt de collectie inderdaad morgen online.


----------



## rooocelle (Dec 10, 2013)

Waarom heb ik zo'n gevoel dat het vandaag niet online komt?


----------



## MissHolland (Dec 10, 2013)

Jaaa ik heb hem  Bad Girl komt mijn kant op
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alleen ging het betalen heel gek. Nadat ik betaald had zei hij dat het niet gelukt is maar op de site staat wel dat ik hem gekocht heb. Heb er ook een mail van gekregen dus het zal wel goed zijn toch? Twijfelde over en 2e maar ik hou het toch maar eerst bij 1 lipstick.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Dec 10, 2013)

Ik heb RiRi Woo, Pleasure Bomb en Bad Girl RiRi kunnen bestellen. Ik wil nog een BU van Pleasure Bomb, maar die was alweer uitverkocht voor ik een tweede bestelling kon plaatsen


----------



## MissHolland (Dec 10, 2013)

Wow! Nu al! Hij stond echt net online, volgens mij was het binnen een kwartier uit verkocht? Ik heb nog getwijfeld over Pleasure Bomb maar heb geen idee of die kleur mij zou staan. Ben ook erg benieuwd hoe hij jou staat Pinkdollface! Super dat je alle 3 hebt kunnen bestellen, alleen beetje jammer dat het zo snel ging en je te laat voor de 2e bestelling was.


----------



## rooocelle (Dec 10, 2013)

Heeft iemand een idee waarom er bij mij stond dat ik hem niet kon afrekenen, omdat mijn transactie werd geannuleerd? Ik heb m'n Bad Girl Riri gelukkig via iemand anders kunnen kopen!


----------



## MissHolland (Dec 10, 2013)

Nou.. bij mij ging de bestelling dus ook vreemd.. Ik deed het betalen via mijn mobiel? Zou daar verschil in zijn? Hij zei dat de betaling mislukt is maar hij staat wel bij mijn order status en kreeg ook een mail dat ik hem gekocht heb. Wat staat er bij jullie bij status van je bestelling? Bij mij staat bezig met verwerken. Is dat wel goed of moet daar betaald staan? Ik twijfel nu of het wel echt gelukt is?


----------



## Pinkdollface (Dec 10, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Nou.. bij mij ging de bestelling dus ook vreemd.. Ik deed het betalen via mijn mobiel? Zou daar verschil in zijn? Hij zei dat de betaling mislukt is maar hij staat wel bij mijn order status en kreeg ook een mail dat ik hem gekocht heb. Wat staat er bij jullie bij status van je bestelling? Bij mij staat bezig met verwerken. Is dat wel goed of moet daar betaald staan? Ik twijfel nu of het wel echt gelukt is?


  Ik heb niets geks meegemaakt met de betaling. Ik betaalde met ideal rabobank via mijn laptop.


----------



## MissHolland (Dec 10, 2013)

Heb ook betalen met Rabobank via Ideal gedaan. Misschien ligt het wel aan mijn telefoon dat de betaling vreemd ging. Hij zei dus dat het mislukt was en dat ik niet verder kon. Maar heb wel mail dat ik hem besteld heb dus het zou goed moeten zijn. Heb voor de zekerheid print screens gemaakt haha.


----------



## rooocelle (Dec 10, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Heb ook betalen met Rabobank via Ideal gedaan. Misschien ligt het wel aan mijn telefoon dat de betaling vreemd ging. Hij zei dus dat het mislukt was en dat ik niet verder kon. Maar heb wel mail dat ik hem besteld heb dus het zou goed moeten zijn. Heb voor de zekerheid print screens gemaakt haha.


  Is het wel van je rekening afgeschreven?


----------



## Pinkdollface (Dec 10, 2013)

Ik ben nog even bij de counter geweest vandaag om na te vragen of de collectie echt 20 december uitkomt en dat klopt. Dus ik ga die dag maar niet naar mijn les toe en sta op tijd voor de deur. Een beetje stom dat ik er een les voor moet missen en misschien nog wel stommer dat ik dat ervoor over heb
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ik ben weer vergeten te vragen of er ook een maximum per kleur in de winkel geldt, maar ik zou misschien nog iets kunnen kopen voor anderen als iemand dat wil, laat het maar weten en dan kan ik altijd nog bellen over het maximum.


----------



## MissHolland (Dec 10, 2013)

Ja het geld is wel van mijn rekening geschreven. Er staat nu ook bij de order status dat hij geaccepteerd is. Dus het is wel gelukt! 

  Lief van je Pinkdollface! Ik zou net als jou zijn en een les skippen voor een item die ik graag zou willen haha. Misschien dat ik een BU van Bad Girl wil maar ik wil eerst even afwachten hoe hij me staat. Pleasure Bomb vind ik ook super mooi maar heb nog geen swatches gezien van mensen met een lichtere huid. Dus ik wacht jou foto even af. Een felle kleur vind ik nog wat spannend. Heb Riri Woo vorige week wel op gehad naar de stad.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Dec 11, 2013)

Mij is het helaas niet gelukt, ik was even afgeleid en zat niet achter mijn laptop. Uiteindelijk vind ik het niet zo erg want ik ging alleen voor Riri Woo en daar heb ik er al 2 van. De 20e moet ik werken dus voor de deur liggen gaat het ook niet worden.

  Ik ga zo het Naked 3 palet van Urban Decay bestellen op sephora.fr, ondanks dat de verzendkosten zo hoog zijn.. Wil het zo graag hebben haha. Zijn er nog meer geïnteresseerden? Dan kunnen we de verzendkosten misschien delen.


----------



## Gatton (Dec 11, 2013)

Pff, hebben jullie nog recommendaties voor lichte foundations die ik gewoon in de winkel ergens in Nederland kan halen? Normaal heb ik Catrice Ultra Matt in de lichtste kleur, maar daar sla ik nu wel erg geel van uit. In de zomer is hij perfect.
Vorig jaar gebruikte ik Max Factor Facefinity in de lichtste kleur, die was ook okee op foto's, maar hij is toch echt te roze vergeleken met mijn nek, en zo lijkt de scheidingslijn zelfs oranje. Vreselijk. Dus nog lichter dan dat, en in een neutrale/gele toon, denk ik. MAC, Make-Up Studio ga ik denk ik sowieso proberen, nog meer aanraders?


----------



## Pinkdollface (Dec 11, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Mij is het helaas niet gelukt, ik was even afgeleid en zat niet achter mijn laptop. Uiteindelijk vind ik het niet zo erg want ik ging alleen voor Riri Woo en daar heb ik er al 2 van. De 20e moet ik werken dus voor de deur liggen gaat het ook niet worden.
> 
> Ik ga zo het Naked 3 palet van Urban Decay bestellen op sephora.fr, ondanks dat de verzendkosten zo hoog zijn.. Wil het zo graag hebben haha. Zijn er nog meer geïnteresseerden? Dan kunnen we de verzendkosten misschien delen.


  Ow is het Naked 3 palette daar al uit dan...die wil ik eigenlijk ook wel hebben. Ik zal eens kijken of ik verder nog wat interessants zie op de sephora site en dan kunnen we de verzendkosten inderdaad wel delen.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Dec 11, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ow is het Naked 3 palette daar al uit dan...die wil ik eigenlijk ook wel hebben. Ik zal eens kijken of ik verder nog wat interessants zie op de sephora site en dan kunnen we de verzendkosten inderdaad wel delen.


  Ja ze hebben m beschikbaar! Sorry ik kon helaas niet wachten met bestellen dus heb m meteen besteld.. Maar ik heb wel een kortingscode voor 20% dus uiteindelijk kwam ik op 50 euro uit incl de verzendkosten. Dus maar 5 euro duurder dan sites die m zonder verzendkosten versturen! De code is: BAROCKCG. Ben echt benieuwd hoelang het duurt voor ik het in huis heb, heb nog nooit bij sephora besteld.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Dec 11, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Ja ze hebben m beschikbaar! Sorry ik kon helaas niet wachten met bestellen dus heb m meteen besteld.. Maar ik heb wel een kortingscode voor 20% dus uiteindelijk kwam ik op 50 euro uit incl de verzendkosten. Dus maar 5 euro duurder dan sites die m zonder verzendkosten versturen! De code is: BAROCKCG. Ben echt benieuwd hoelang het duurt voor ik het in huis heb, heb nog nooit bij sephora besteld.


  Haha geeft niet. Bedankt voor de code! Ik ga hem ook zo bestellen


----------



## Pinkdollface (Dec 11, 2013)

Ik heb mijn bestelling voor Naked 3 geplaatst en ook nog 2 Nars producten gekocht, Night Porter oogschaduw en Dragon Girl Velvet Matte lippencil. Mooi kerstcadeau voor mezelf
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Wow ik zie dat nu het Naked 3 palette op uitverkocht staat. Ik had echt geen minuut later moeten bestellen.


----------



## Corally (Dec 11, 2013)

Ik vind de kleuren van Naked 3 dus helemaal niks hè.  Ik heb Naked 1 maar die ga ik verkopen want ik die heb ik maar twee keer gebruikt en Naked 2 vind ik nog wel de mooiste (taupe!!) maar ik pak tegenwoordig bijna alleen maar mijn Inglot palettes dus ik koop 'm daarom maar niet haha.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Dec 11, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ik vind de kleuren van Naked 3 dus helemaal niks hè.  Ik heb Naked 1 maar die ga ik verkopen want ik die heb ik maar twee keer gebruikt en Naked 2 vind ik nog wel de mooiste (taupe!!) maar ik pak tegenwoordig bijna alleen maar mijn Inglot palettes dus ik koop 'm daarom maar niet haha.


  Ik vond Naked 2 juist tegenvallen Ik vind een aantal kleuren uit Naked 2 heel mooi (de taupe kleuren haha), maar dat zijn er niet genoeg om er een heel palette voor te kopen. Ik hou wel van roze tonen in neutrale oogschaduws, dus ik denk dat ik Naked 3 veel ga gebruiken.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Pinkdollface* 


   Ik heb mijn bestelling voor Naked 3 geplaatst en ook nog 2 Nars producten gekocht, Night Porter oogschaduw en Dragon Girl Velvet Matte lippencil. Mooi kerstcadeau voor mezelf
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Wow ik zie dat nu het Naked 3 palette op uitverkocht staat. Ik had echt geen minuut later moeten bestellen.



 Wow wat een geluk dat wij het vandaag hebben besteld 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Ik heb het ook onder het mom van 'kerstcadeau voor mezelf' besteld haha. Ik gebruik Naked 1 en Naked 2 nog steeds heel vaak, en ik vind de kleuren in Naked 3 ook zoooo mooi


----------



## MissHolland (Dec 11, 2013)

Woww wat een een mazzel Pinkdollface en Ladyhawke! Hij zal wel veel verkocht worden als kerst cadeautje. Bij mij doet de code het niet. Vind zelf Naked 1 het mooiste. Naked 2 heeft allemaal shimmer kleuren. Maar wil zelf nog graag de Naked Basics hebben.


----------



## MissHolland (Dec 11, 2013)

Ohhhh wat slecht! Ik kan nu niet achter blijven natuurlijk.. heb Nars blush in Gina besteld  Mijn ogen hebben nog steeds lichtjes eczeem dus oogschaduw zit er voorlopig niet in. Heb bij deze de deal met mijn moeder verbroken dat ik geen make-up meer zou kopen dit jaar *schaam* En had ook al een lipstick besteld.. Bad Girl.. Misschien was het ook wel niet slim om die blush te kopen gezien ik in Januari naar Engeland ga.


----------



## Gatton (Dec 11, 2013)

Niemand dus foundation aanraders?


----------



## Corally (Dec 11, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Niemand dus foundation aanraders?


 Bourjois 123 perfect.


----------



## MissHolland (Dec 11, 2013)

Nee die is te donker voor Gatton hihi. Bourjois is wel een heel fijn merk kwa foundation. Ik weet het niet Gatton, ik ben ook nog opzoek naar de perfecte foundation. Face Finity past kwa lichtheid zeg maar goed bij mijn huid maar is mij idd ook te roze. Catrice word orange bij mij en is ook te donker. Gebruik in de winter eigenlijk altijd een foundation met een verkeerde ondertoon (BB cream van Missha) De foundaton van MakeUp Forever (velvet+) in  N20 is een mooie neutrale kleur. Niet roze en niet geel en hij is een heel klein beetje lichter dan NC15 van MAC. Maar is wel een dure foundation. Je zou ook de witte face en body foundation kunnen kopen zodat je alle foundations naar je eigen kleur kunt mengen. Nars heeft ook een hele lichte foundation met gele ondertoon en Burberry ook. Verder zou ik het niet weten.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Dec 11, 2013)

Ladyhawke said:


> Wow wat een geluk dat wij het vandaag hebben besteld
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ja dat hebben we zeker Ik ben blij dat jij het hier postte anders had ik het nog gemist


----------



## Pinkdollface (Dec 11, 2013)

Gatton said:


> Niemand dus foundation aanraders?


  Misschien zou je de Studio Fix Fluid in NW10 kunnen proberen. Die lijkt niet een te heftige roze ondertoon te hebben. Ook vind ik de BB Cream van Mac in Light Plus erg fijn, maar die heeft uiteraard minder dekking. Samen met MSF Natural in Light vind ik die fijn voor dagelijks gebruik.


----------



## Corally (Dec 12, 2013)

Nou, het is er dan toch van gekomen. Een nieuwe chat-gedeelte voor o.a. mac collecties en swatches waarvoor je een membership moet hebben.. Vind het zo jammer. Ik hoop dat het grootste deel toch nog in het normale gedeelte wordt gepost. Ik ga geen membership kopen, veels te duur voor mij. Ik koop sowieso al veel minder mac dan eerst en het is niet zo dat ik wil weten wanneer de collectie online is op een Amerikaanse webshop. Dit heeft ook helemaal geen nut want voor evilbayers is de $100 lifetime membership zo terugverdiend met de verkoop 2-3 lipsticks.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Dec 12, 2013)

Corally said:


> Nou, het is er dan toch van gekomen. Een nieuwe chat-gedeelte voor o.a. mac collecties en swatches waarvoor je een membership moet hebben.. Vind het zo jammer. Ik hoop dat het grootste deel toch nog in het normale gedeelte wordt gepost. Ik ga geen membership kopen, veels te duur voor mij. Ik koop sowieso al veel minder mac dan eerst en het is niet zo dat ik wil weten wanneer de collectie online is op een Amerikaanse webshop. Dit heeft ook helemaal geen nut want voor evilbayers is de $100 lifetime membership zo terugverdiend met de verkoop 2-3 lipsticks.


  Ik denk dat veel mensen het niet willen betalen, dus misschien dat de colour stories en foto's enzo nog in de gewone topics blijven. Ik vind het ook erg jammer en te duur. De meeste mensen die niet in Amerika wonen hebben niets aan de informatie wanneer collecties online staan op de sites, dus waarom zouden we daarvoor gaan betalen? Ik denk dat de ebayers specktra uberhaupt niet nodig hebben en dat ze prima de sites zelf kunnen stalken als de informatie hier niet verkrijgbaar is. Het kost lijkt mij net zoveel tijd de sites the stalken als het stalken van specktra.


----------



## Corally (Dec 12, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ik denk dat veel mensen het niet willen betalen, dus misschien dat de colour stories en foto's enzo nog in de gewone topics blijven. Ik vind het ook erg jammer en te duur. De meeste mensen die niet in Amerika wonen hebben niets aan de informatie wanneer collecties online staan op de sites, dus waarom zouden we daarvoor gaan betalen? Ik denk dat de ebayers specktra uberhaupt niet nodig hebben en dat ze prima de sites zelf kunnen stalken als de informatie hier niet verkrijgbaar is. Het kost lijkt mij net zoveel tijd de sites the stalken als het stalken van specktra.


  Ik hoop het! En inderdaad, alleen de amerikanen hebben er echt wat aan.


----------



## MissHolland (Dec 12, 2013)

Is dat een membership voor deze site? Zal het later eens op zoeken. Wij zijn nu onderweg naar MAC. Ben benieuwd wat we gaan leren.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *MissHolland* 



Is dat een membership voor deze site? Zal het later eens op zoeken. Wij zijn nu onderweg naar MAC. Ben benieuwd wat we gaan leren.


 Alleen een specifiek deel van de site, een privé gedeelte. Veel plezier bij Mac!


----------



## MissHolland (Dec 13, 2013)

Zal vanavond een klein verslagje schrijven over gister. Zit nu op mijn telefoon.  Is jullie MAC bestelling al op de post? Die van mij nog steeds niet :s


----------



## MissHolland (Dec 13, 2013)

De workshop van gister was super gezellig maar echt veel heb ik er niet bij geleerd. De kwasten prikten en het licht was waardeloos! Ik kon niet eens zien wat ik aan het doen was. De workshop was in een soort van kantoortje. Verder was het wel erg gezellig (de MUA's waren ook erg leuk en vriendelijk) en heb ik zo wel kennis kunnen maken met producten die ik nog nooit heb gebruikt. Zoals de dagcreme, oogcreme, BB cream, paintpot, mascara en een wenkbrauwpotloodje. Wij hadden oogschaduw uit de stroke of midnight collectie. Hier kwam erg weinig pigment van af. De dagcreme en oogcreme waren wel erg fijn maar vond ik wel aan de dure kant.. Ik heb uiteindelijk alleen een nieuwe foundation mee genomen, de studio fix fluid. Een lip kwastje want die had ik nog niet en is met donkere lippenstift wel handig zodat ik net wat preciezer kan werken. En heb het wenkbrauw potlootje gekocht waar we mee werkten. Had alleen een kleur op die ik niet zo mooi vond dus een wat assige kleur gekozen (fling) maar daar komt amper kleur van af. Ik zie hem niet eens zitten. Dus dat was een miskoop. Misschien kunnen mijn zusje en moeder hem gebruiken want die vonden hem wel erg fijn. De helft van de workshop was mijn familie, dat was wel erg grappig haha. Zij vonden het erg leuk en leerzaam maar baalden ook van het licht.


----------



## MissHolland (Dec 13, 2013)

Weten jullie ook een oogschaduw die mooi bij Electra past? Mijn moeder heeft deze gister mee genomen maar heeft geen kleur die ze er bij kan combineren.


----------



## MissHolland (Dec 14, 2013)

Bad Girl is mooooi!! Had ik niet verwacht na de foto van Nikkie en Veracamilla! Heb hem net op gedaan. Zal morgen proberen een foto te maken


----------



## rooocelle (Dec 14, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Bad Girl is mooooi!! Had ik niet verwacht na de foto van Nikkie en Veracamilla! Heb hem net op gedaan. Zal morgen proberen een foto te maken


  Ik vond hem super mooi bij Nikkie en Vera Camilla. Ziet hij er bij jou anders uit?


----------



## MissHolland (Dec 14, 2013)

Nikkie zei dat het echt een no go was voor voor haar huidskleur. Ik ben net zo licht als haar en vind hem op haar foto ook niet geweldig. Jammer dat ze geen full face foto had geplaatst. Vond hem bij Vera wel mooi maar zou hem mooier vinden als hij net iets minder bruin zou zijn. Dacht dat de kleur mij gewoon niet zo staan dat het er heel raar zou uit zien. Mij vind hem prachtig hihi. Heb jij je lipstick al? En wat vind je er van?


----------



## Corally (Dec 14, 2013)

Leuk dat de lipstick bevalt!   Heb het eerste deel van mijn lijstje doorgegeven aan m'n cp'er: Instigator, Punk Couture, Studded Kiss van Punk Couture en Studio Fix Powder. Denk dat ik van Magnetic Nude Magnetic Appeal en Fairly Precious edsf en misschien de blush At Dusk en/of Autoerotique wil en als het kan ook nog VG1. Mijn cp'er gaat PC online bestellen en MN in de winkel kopen dus ik heb nog even de tijd om erover na te denken (en ik heb meer swatches nodig!). Wil eigenlijk ook nog een fluidline maar ik heb er al zoveel open dus die sla ik waarschijnlijk over. Carnal Instinct wilde ik eerst heel graag maar Liba zei dat 'ie erg metallic is en dat is een no no voor mij.


----------



## MissHolland (Dec 14, 2013)

Wauw! Mooie lijst Corally!! Heb echt een no buy maar hoop dat ik ook wat van de ED collectie kan kopen! Zou heel graag een blush willen proberen.


----------



## MissHolland (Dec 16, 2013)

Jeej mijn Nars blush is aan gekomen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Foto van BGRR komt later. Het is zo snel donker. Vergeet iedere keer op tijd een foto te maken.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Dec 16, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Jeej mijn Nars blush is aan gekomen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Dat is een mooie blush! Mijn pakje is er ook al, maar morgen ben ik pas op mijn kamer. Ik kan niet wachten


----------



## MissHolland (Dec 16, 2013)

Dan heb je 2 leuke pakketjes om open te maken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Word moeilijk kiezen wat je als eerst gaat gebruiken of valt dat wel mee?

  Ik heb ook 3 kasten erbij besteld. 1 mascara kwast (naja is niet echt een kwast maar zo een had ik nog niet.. voor mijn wenkbrauwen) een platte oogschaduw kwast een een ovaal vormige kwast voor in de crease. Daar had ik ook al 2 van. Maar die van MAC gaat dan naar mijn moeder. Ze zijn van Koyudo. Heb ze in 2 bestellingen gedaan dan bleef ik onder de 25 euro. Echt jammer dat ze de prijs op het pakketje niet naar beneden willen doen want de Koyudo kwasten zijn net zo fijn als Hakuhodo. Waarschijnlijk heb ik ze pas in het nieuwe jaar maar dat is het wachten waard.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Dec 16, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Dan heb je 2 leuke pakketjes om open te maken
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ik denk dat ik het Naked 3 palette en Pleasure Bomb ga gebruiken en voordat ik PB op doe probeer ik BGRR en Nars Dragon Girl even. Dan heb ik alleen de Nars Night Porter oogschaduw nog niet geprobeerd, maar die is erg donker en daarvoor moet ik even rustig een goede look bedenken. Het handige is dat Naked 3 zo neutraal is en het dus met alle lipsticks te combineren valt.

  Wat leuk dat je wat nieuwe kwasten erbij krijgt! Ik ben benieuwd. Ik ben erg blij met de kwasten die ik nu heb en probeer er even geen bij te kopen, omdat ze toch best duur zijn en ik het wat rustiger aan wil doen met geld uitgeven.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Dec 16, 2013)

Mijn naked 3 is ook binnen gekomen vandaag . Ik vind het echt een supermooi palet en ik vind het bijna zonde om te gaan gebruiken haha


----------



## MissHolland (Dec 16, 2013)

Ja goeie kwasten zijn helaas duur.. Ik heb kwa oogschaduw nog niet echt goeie kwasten. Heb na deze bestelling een kleine crease brush, een normale en een grote en een platte kwast voor het bewegend ooglid. Meer heb ik niet dus dat valt best mee haha. Heb vooral veel gezichts kwasten. Wil ook heel graag nog een platte poeder kwast en een BU van mijn Fu-Pa foundation kwast. Daar kan ik echt niet meer zonder leven. Maar dat komt volgend jaar wel eens een keer als ik weer wat meer geld te besteden heb. Ik moet het ook wat rustiger aan doen. Ga dit jaar sowieso niets meer kopen en in januari ook niet omdat ik aan het einde van die maand naar Engeland ga. En eigenlijk wil ik daarna ook proberen iedere maand wat te sparen.

  Ben benieuwd wat jullie van de Naked 3 vinden. De Naked Basics staat nog steeds hoog op mijn lijstje maar zo'n grote palette is ook wel erg mooi. Ga iig in Engeland kijken of ze Urban Decay ook hebben dan kan ik ze in het echt zien.


----------



## Corally (Dec 16, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Ja goeie kwasten zijn helaas duur.. Ik heb kwa oogschaduw nog niet echt goeie kwasten. Heb na deze bestelling een kleine crease brush, een normale en een grote en een platte kwast voor het bewegend ooglid. Meer heb ik niet dus dat valt best mee haha. Heb vooral veel gezichts kwasten. Wil ook heel graag nog een platte poeder kwast en een BU van mijn Fu-Pa foundation kwast. Daar kan ik echt niet meer zonder leven. Maar dat komt volgend jaar wel eens een keer als ik weer wat meer geld te besteden heb. Ik moet het ook wat rustiger aan doen. Ga dit jaar sowieso niets meer kopen en in januari ook niet omdat ik aan het einde van die maand naar Engeland ga. En eigenlijk wil ik daarna ook proberen iedere maand wat te sparen.  Ben benieuwd wat jullie van de Naked 3 vinden. De Naked Basics staat nog steeds hoog op mijn lijstje maar zo'n grote palette is ook wel erg mooi. Ga iig in Engeland kijken of ze Urban Decay ook hebben dan kan ik ze in het echt zien.


  Natuurrrlijk hebben ze Urban Decay in Engeland.    Leuk dat jullie je pakketjes allemaal binnen hebben! :cheer:   Kom net terug van Anouk symphonica in rosso. Ik vind der muziek eigenlijk niks (alleen de hele oude nummers vind ik leuk) en ik vond haar vreselijk op Pinkpop maar een vriendin had gratis kaartjes dus ik ging mee en het was eigenlijk heel leuk haha! Haar stem kwam veel mooier over en het begeleidende orkest was ook super.


----------



## MissHolland (Dec 17, 2013)

Ja hopelijk verkopen ze Urban Decay waar wij heen gaan. Het word idd bijna in ieder land  verkocht.  Wat een verassing dat het toch heel leuk was hihi viel dat even mee. Grappig ook dat haar stem zo anders klonk.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Dec 17, 2013)

Hier zijn mijn foto's van Bad Girl RiRi en Pleasure Bomb. Had ze ook al in het RiRi Holiday topic geplaatst, maar hier zijn ze wat makkelijker terug te vinden.





  Ik vind ze beide heel mooi, maar Pleasure Bomb is toch echt mijn favoriet. Ik heb ook het Naked 3 palette gebruikt voor mijn ogen en daar ben ik heel erg blij mee. Naked 3 is neutraler voor mij dan het originele Naked palette. De roze ondertonen zijn echt perfect.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Dec 17, 2013)

Ik heb zojuist nog de Velvet Matte Lippencil in Dragon Girl van Nars geprobeerd. Ik ben erg onder de indruk! Hij voelt heel satijnachtig aan op de lippen en is volledig mat. Ik geloof niet dat hij mijn lippen uit gaat drogen en het voelt ook niet als een dikke laag lipstick. De kleur lijkt tussen Ronnie Red en Love Goddess van Mac te zitten, maar dan mat, terwijl LG een glans heeft en RR ook niet helemaal mat is. Ik zou wel een foto willen maken, maar ik zie er zo laat niet meer fris genoeg uit voor een foto vind ik. Ik ben er echt blij mee en nu wil ik toch wel vaker wat Nars producten proberen. Het is trouwens ook veel makkelijker om de kleur netter aan te brengen dan een gewone lipstick, omdat het dus een potlood is.


----------



## MissHolland (Dec 17, 2013)

Wauw ze staan je prachtig Pinkdollface!! Ik heb ook nog geprobeerd een foto te maken maar 4 uur was al te laat want toen werd het al donker. Dus morgen nog eerder proberen een foto te maken haha. BGRR lijkt het zelfde bij jou te zijn als bij mij. Vind hem zo mooi! Ik hoop dat het je lukt een BU voor mij te halen. Tot nu toe heb ik hem iedere dag op gehad. Was vanmiddag naar de paarden geweest. Had ze ook een kus gegeven. Kwam ik binnen dacht ik ojee had die lipstick nog op! Maar niets afgegeven en hij zat er nog net zo mooi op haha. Vind je look met de Naked3 ook erg mooi gelukt. Nars heeft idd ook fijne producten, echt jammer dat het hier niet verkocht word. Heb ook een matte lip pencil (sex machine) die brengt ook erg fijn aan. Maar staat mij alleen als ik bruin ben. Dragon Girl is ook een mooie kleur. Die potloden zijn idd handig maar het nadeel is wel dat je ze moet slijpen vind ik. Ze hadden beter zo'n draai ding kunnen doen.


----------



## Corally (Dec 18, 2013)

Wat zie je er leuk uit PDF, vind PB het mooiste staan bij je!   En: http://www.temptalia.com/sleek-makeup-launches-garden-eden-divine-new-blushes-january-2014  Zo leuk dat Sleek weer nieuwe blush palettes gaat uitbrengen. :bigheart: En het is ook een tijdje geleden dat ze een leuk oogschaduwpalette hebben uitgebracht, ik vind deze er tot nu toe erg mooi uitzien.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Dec 20, 2013)

Ik hoop voor iedereen die naar de counters/store is gegaan voor de RiRi Holiday collectie dat het beter verliep dan bij mij in Eindhoven. Wat een chaos....Ik was er een half uur van tevoren en ik was de eerste bij de ingang waar ik stond (er is nog een tweede ingang, maar ik dacht dat die altijd iets later openging). Een paar minuten later arriveerde de volgende en het werd uiteindelijk heel druk. De man die de deuren opende zei dat hij alle deuren zou openen en we pas naar binnen mochten op zijn teken. Dus we stonden daar met z'n allen klaar om naar binnen te rennen en dat gebeurde toen hij het teken gaf. Het was letterlijk rennen om als eerst bij de counter te zijn. Ja ik weet dat het behoorlijk dramatisch klinkt, maar als iedereen dat doet dan doe jij dat ook omdat je anders te laat bent. Ik kwam als eerste bij de display en seconden later arriveerde er mensen van de andere ingang. Ik denk dat daar een andere bewaker stond en dat die met de bewaker aan onze kant tegelijk het teken gaf. De display was afgezet met een touw dacht ik, maar toen bleek dat dat de rij moest voorstellen en wanneer dat duidelijk werd was het al te laat en stond hij helemaal vol. De rij was zo opgesteld dat hij vanaf de andere ingang makkelijker te bereiken was, dus ik en de mensen van mijn ingang waren behoorlijk pissig omdat het niet meteen duidelijk was gemaakt en wij nu aan de verkeerde kant van de rij vooraan stonden. Ik vind het idee van een rij wel goed, maar dat had dan naar mijn idee buiten al aangegeven moeten worden. De manager wilde dat we allemaal een rij zouden vormen en dat ze dan alles kon uitdelen, maar wij waren het er totaal niet mee eens dat we achter aan moesten sluiten. De mensen die wel al in de rij stonden begonnen ook moeilijk te doen tegen ons omdat we niet mee wilde werken, maar zeg nou zelf als jij al een half uur stond te wachten en bij jou ingang de eerste was zou jij dit toch ook niet pikken. Ik kan er toch niets aan doen dat het mij niet meteen duidelijk was waar ik moest staan voor de rij. Was dat wel zo geweest dan was ik eerste of tweede in de rij geweest. Iemand aan mijn kant stelde voor aan de manager om de rijen om en om producten te geven. Uiteindelijk werd dit ongeveer gehanteerd, maar het gevolg is dat ik maar 1 Pleasure Bomb en 1 Bad Girl RiRi heb. Ik wilde eigenlijk nog een Pleasure Bomb en Bad Girl RiRi maar Pleasure Bomb was al op en ook al was BGRR er nog ik hoefde hem niet meer omdat ik het gewoon een klote actie van Mac vind (niet van de mensen die in deze counter werkten, maar gewoon van het hele systeem en de kleine voorraad die Mac heeft). MissHolland ik heb voor jou gelukkig de BU, dus die ga ik opsturen. Ik denk dat ik nu best bitchy ben overgekomen op de andere mensen die voor de collectie kwamen, maar ik was gewoon echt pissig en het kon me niet meer schelen wat ze van me dachten. Ik wilde gewoon mijn lipsticks!


----------



## Corally (Dec 20, 2013)

Ah bah. Begint hier ook steeds meer te lijken als in Amerika. Wat stom zeg.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Dec 20, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ah bah. Begint hier ook steeds meer te lijken als in Amerika. Wat stom zeg.


  Ja inderdaad. Ik begin nogal moe te worden van dit gedoe met Mac en ik ben ook een stuk minder aan het kopen dan vroeger. Ok ik koop nog steeds aardig wat make-up, maar meer van andere merken.


----------



## Corally (Dec 20, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ja inderdaad. Ik begin nogal moe te worden van dit gedoe met Mac en ik ben ook een stuk minder aan het kopen dan vroeger. Ok ik koop nog steeds aardig wat make-up, maar meer van andere merken.


  Ik ook! Verder koop ik Inglot (maar dat gaat nu een beetje moeilijk zonder winkel in Amsterdam T_T), af en toe wat van die LE collecties van Sleek en heel soms wat van Catrice. En ook heel soms een high-end iets (meestal highlighters) maar dat gebeurt bijna nooit haha.  Denk dat ik van Magnetic Nude nu ook alleen Fairly Precious wil. Misschien nog Autoerotique maar denk het niet. Dacht dat ik toch minstens 7/8 dingen zou kopen van MN dus dat scheelt haha. Maar verder ga ik nog wel 3 lippies kopen van PC en SF powder en denk dat ik VG1 er ook bij neem haha. Toevallig is het nu wat meer bij elkaar maar na All About Orange heb ik alleen 1 lipstick gekocht (FTS van Indulge) en verder niks (volgens mij ook niks van andere merken.. kan haast niet eigenlijk :blink. Ben benieuwd of PC nog naar NL komt, Beautyscene heeft namelijk alleen over MN en Huggables gepost..


----------



## Pinkdollface (Dec 20, 2013)

Corally said:


> Denk dat ik van Magnetic Nude nu ook alleen Fairly Precious wil. Misschien nog Autoerotique maar denk het niet. Dacht dat ik toch minstens 7/8 dingen zou kopen van MN dus dat scheelt haha. Maar verder ga ik nog wel 3 lippies kopen van PC en SF powder en denk dat ik VG1 er ook bij neem haha. Toevallig is het nu wat meer bij elkaar maar na All About Orange heb ik alleen 1 lipstick gekocht (FTS van Indulge) en verder niks (volgens mij ook niks van andere merken.. kan haast niet eigenlijk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Jammer dat Inglot nu tijdelijk geen winkels heeft in nederland. Ik hou ook erg van Guerlain en Chanel en daar het ik verschillende dingen van gekocht. Ook heb ik laatst mijn eerste Laura Mercier en Hourglass producten ontvangen. Het LM Artist palette is echt prachtig en samen met Naked 3 zijn het mijn favoriete neutrale paletten. Het Ambient Light palette is mijn eerste Hourglass product en die is ook heel mooi en zeker voor de kerstdagen!

  Ik weet nog niet zo goed wat ik van Magnetic Nudes wil, maar Fairly Precious gaat het denk ik wel worden. Misschien wordt dat zelfs het enige product. Ik had inderdaad al door dat je weinig had gekocht de afgelopen maanden. Echt goed van je! Het leuke is dat de dingen die je dan koopt ook echt speciaal zijn. Ik hoop dat Punk Couture nog komt, want ik moet anders misschien mijn cp vragen of ze ook mijn BU's kan regelen. Beautyscene heeft de Magnetic Nudes en Huggables info deze week pas gepost, dus misschien komt de Punk Couture post ergens in de komende dagen. Ik verwacht wel dat de collectie naar nederland komt, maar alleen online ofzo.


----------



## rooocelle (Dec 20, 2013)

Zo boos dat ik Pleasure Bomb weer heb gemist! Voor Magnetic Nude wil ik alleen Carnal Instinct, vind de blushes etc. niet zo bijzonder deze keer. Van Punk Couture wordt het hopelijk Punk Couture, Studded Kiss en heel misschien Instigator. Ik hoop echt dat Punk Couture hier komt, het is m'n favoriete collectie van 2013/2014!!


----------



## Corally (Dec 20, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Jammer dat Inglot nu tijdelijk geen winkels heeft in nederland. Ik hou ook erg van Guerlain en Chanel en daar het ik verschillende dingen van gekocht. Ook heb ik laatst mijn eerste Laura Mercier en Hourglass producten ontvangen. Het LM Artist palette is echt prachtig en samen met Naked 3 zijn het mijn favoriete neutrale paletten. Het Ambient Light palette is mijn eerste Hourglass product en die is ook heel mooi en zeker voor de kerstdagen!  Ik weet nog niet zo goed wat ik van Magnetic Nudes wil, maar Fairly Precious gaat het denk ik wel worden. Misschien wordt dat zelfs het enige product. Ik had inderdaad al door dat je weinig had gekocht de afgelopen maanden. Echt goed van je! Het leuke is dat de dingen die je dan koopt ook echt speciaal zijn. Ik hoop dat Punk Couture nog komt, want ik moet anders misschien mijn cp vragen of ze ook mijn BU's kan regelen. Beautyscene heeft de Magnetic Nudes en Huggables info deze week pas gepost, dus misschien komt de Punk Couture post ergens in de komende dagen. Ik verwacht wel dat de collectie naar nederland komt, maar alleen online ofzo.


  De Inglot winkel in Amersfoort is pas weer open dus ik hoop dat Amsterdam ook snel aan de beurt is.  Aah ik ben jaloers! Het ambient light palette is zo mooi.   FP is ook zo mooi. :bigheart: Ik heb dit jaar al veel minder dingen gekocht dan voorheen maar de laatste maanden is heb ik echt bijna niks gekocht inderdaad. Probeer mijn stash echt te gebruiken ipv iets kopen, paar keer gebruiken en dan weer vergeten omdat ik weer iets nieuws heb gekocht. En ik heb minder miskopen! Ik hoop dat het volgend jaar net zo gaat.  Lijkt alsof bijna iedereen op Specktra opeens minder wilt kopen in 2014 met max. 3 dingen per collectie (wat ik alsnog redelijk veel vind eigenlijk haha). Wil je alle lippies van PC of niet? Ik ga geen BU's kopen, hoe mooi en uniek ze ook zijn.. Alleen online zoals Strength zou wel logisch zijn idd!


----------



## MissHolland (Dec 20, 2013)

Getver Pinkdollface wat een gedoe zeg! Ook oneerlijk hoe het allemaal verliep! Volgens de MUA´s van de workshop komt dat alleen doordat het een collectie met Rihanna is maar volgens mij is het met alle collecties tegenwoordig zo. Wel lief dat je de de BGRR naar mij toe stuurt, heel erg bedank!! Vind het alleen zo lullig dat je nu zelf niet een hebt en dat een extra PB niet gelukt is. 

Vanmiddag is het eindelijk gelukt met een foto. Was eigenlijk alweer wat te donker haha. Maar hier is hij:


----------



## Pinkdollface (Dec 20, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Getver Pinkdollface wat een gedoe zeg! Ook oneerlijk hoe het allemaal verliep! Volgens de MUA´s van de workshop komt dat alleen doordat het een collectie met Rihanna is maar volgens mij is het met alle collecties tegenwoordig zo. Wel lief dat je de de BGRR naar mij toe stuurt, heel erg bedank!! Vind het alleen zo lullig dat je nu zelf niet een hebt en dat een extra PB niet gelukt is.
> 
> Vanmiddag is het eindelijk gelukt met een foto. Was eigenlijk alweer wat te donker haha. Maar hier is hij:


  Ik denk inderdaad ook dat het komt doordat het een collectie met Rihanna is. De Disney collectie was ook zo drukbezocht, maar verder viel het altijd wel mee. Zelfs bij de Marilyn collectie was het rustig toen ik er met de opening was. Als je voor Magnetic Nudes naar de counter zou gaan, kan je denk ik op je gemak alles bekijken zolang je er maar bij de opening bent. Dat heeft voor mij altijd gewerkt. Je hoeft je niet schuldig te voelen dat ik geen BGRR BU heb, want ik heb daar zelf voor gekozen. Hij was er nog, maar doordat ik geen tweede Pleasure Bomb kon krijgen hoefde die BU voor BGRR ook niet meer. Ik denk eigenlijk ook dat ik hem niet genoeg ga gebruiken, omdat ik bijna altijd voor een felle lip kies. Hij staat jou echt super! Hij past heel mooi bij je kleur haren vind ik, beter dan bij mijn blonde haren. Hij komt ook heel warm en winters over.


----------



## MissHolland (Dec 21, 2013)

Gelukkig heb je iig 1 BU. Ik hoop dat ze de boel nog gaan aanvullen en je de 3e PB ook kunt kopen die je zo graag wilt. BGRR is idd een hele mooie herfst/winter kleur. Heb nog nooit gehad dat ik een lipstick kocht eb meteen dacht ja dit is het! Maar met deze wel. Wil stiekum ook een 3e haha. Ga af en toe online kijken.  Las dat prince noir misschien weer uit komt. Wel een gedurft kleurtje maar vind hem heel mooi. Als hij uit komt koop ik hem


----------



## Pinkdollface (Dec 21, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Gelukkig heb je iig 1 BU. Ik hoop dat ze de boel nog gaan aanvullen en je de 3e PB ook kunt kopen die je zo graag wilt. BGRR is idd een hele mooie herfst/winter kleur. Heb nog nooit gehad dat ik een lipstick kocht eb meteen dacht ja dit is het! Maar met deze wel. Wil stiekum ook een 3e haha. Ga af en toe online kijken.  Las dat prince noir misschien weer uit komt. Wel een gedurft kleurtje maar vind hem heel mooi. Als hij uit komt koop ik hem


 Ja klopt. Ik ben ook blij met die BU! Ik hou de sites ook in de gaten.  Prince Noir heb ik ook. Toen ik hem kocht, voelde ik me nog niet zo comfortabel bij donkere lippen dus helaas heb ik geen BU. Ik hoop ook heel erg dat hij terug komt, want het is de mooiste vampy lip en ik draag hem nu niet zoveel omdat ik bang ben dat hij opgaat.


----------



## MissHolland (Dec 22, 2013)

Haha ja dat heb ik ook met LE's dat ik ze niet zo vaak durf te dragen omdat ik bang ben dat ze op gaan. Heb ik met parfum ook altijd. Het laatste beetje blijft altijd staan.


----------



## MissHolland (Dec 23, 2013)

Voel me een klein beetje schuldig nu.. heb een bestelling bij Hakuhodo geplaatst. Niets bijzonders verder.. Heb de brush pouch in metal khaki en een platte oogschaduw kwast gekocht. Voor mijn moeder de zelfde kwast. En ze koopt mijn 217 kwast over omdat ik zo meteen zo'n kwast van Koyudo heb met de zelfde vorm. En heb ook nog een blending  brush van Hakuhodo. Daar heb ik wel genoeg aan gezien ik niet iedere dag oogschaduw gebruik. Zal foto's plaatsen als ik alles binnen heb.


----------



## Gatton (Dec 26, 2013)

De lipsticks staan jullie prachtig, dames, vooral die nude achtige! En wat een jammer van de drama in Eindhoven... Ik heb sinds... pff... die ene collectie met die mooie MSF's en blushes ook niks meer LE van MAC gekocht geloof ik! Ook niet echt het geld voor nu, baan kwijt en investeer natuurlijk al veel in make-up voor mijn grimeursopleiding.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Dec 27, 2013)

Ik heb vrees ik slecht nieuws voor de mensen die net als mij naar Punk Couture uitkeken. Ik heb net gebeld met de pro store en hij komt helemaal niet naar nederland voor zover zij weten Ik ga maar snel mijn cp mailen of ze toevallig nog BU's voor me kan vinden.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Dec 27, 2013)

Toch maar niet mijn cp gemaild. Ik heb ze voor een redelijke prijs op ebay gevonden, dus maar snel daar mijn BU's besteld!


----------



## MissHolland (Dec 28, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ik heb vrees ik slecht nieuws voor de mensen die net als mij naar Punk Couture uitkeken. Ik heb net gebeld met de pro store en hij komt helemaal niet naar nederland voor zover zij weten Ik ga maar snel mijn cp mailen of ze toevallig nog BU's voor me kan vinden.


  Dat was toch al heel lang bekend? Dacht dat je het een tijdje terug al in dit topic had geschreven of was iemand anders dat? Wel jammer dat het niet hier naar toe komt (wel beter voor mij haha) Fijn dat het gelukt is op ebay!! 

Gatton, bevalt je opleiding??


----------



## MissHolland (Dec 28, 2013)

Ooh en mijn Hakuhodo spul is vandaag ook aan gekomen! Ze zijn weer lekker snel! Kwasten etui is wat minder omdat ik aan de buitenkant geen kwasten kan doen omdat ze dan beschadigen. Zal er nog foto's van proberen te maken morgen.


----------



## rooocelle (Dec 28, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ik heb vrees ik slecht nieuws voor de mensen die net als mij naar Punk Couture uitkeken. Ik heb net gebeld met de pro store en hij komt helemaal niet naar nederland voor zover zij weten Ik ga maar snel mijn cp mailen of ze toevallig nog BU's voor me kan vinden.


  Nee!?!?!? Had al m'n zinnen gezet op deze collectie..


----------



## Pinkdollface (Dec 29, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Dat was toch al heel lang bekend? Dacht dat je het een tijdje terug al in dit topic had geschreven of was iemand anders dat? Wel jammer dat het niet hier naar toe komt (wel beter voor mij haha) Fijn dat het gelukt is op ebay!!    Gatton, bevalt je opleiding??


 We hadden geloof ik alleen vermoedens. Fijn dat je Hakuhodo kwasten er zijn!  





rooocelle said:


> Nee!?!?!? Had al m'n zinnen gezet op deze collectie..


 Echt balen Als je wilt kan ik de clearance bin in de gaten houden en iets proberen te regelen als ik de lipsticks daar zie. Welke wilde je graag?


----------



## rooocelle (Dec 29, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Echt balen Als je wilt kan ik de clearance bin in de gaten houden en iets proberen te regelen als ik de lipsticks daar zie. Welke wilde je graag?


  Ah super lief van je! Ik kan helaas daar nog niet kijken, omdat ik nieuw ben. Zat ook al te kijken op ebay maar vertrouw het toch niet helemaal. Wilde het allerliefst Punk Couture en daarna Studded Kiss.


----------



## Corally (Dec 29, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ik heb vrees ik slecht nieuws voor de mensen die net als mij naar Punk Couture uitkeken. Ik heb net gebeld met de pro store en hij komt helemaal niet naar nederland voor zover zij weten Ik ga maar snel mijn cp mailen of ze toevallig nog BU's voor me kan vinden.


  Zoals ik al dacht!  Gelukkig heeft mijn cp'er alles van mijn lijstje kunnen kopen. Duurt wel een tijdje voordat ik m'n pakje krijg want de bestelling komt pas donderdag bij haar aan.  Ik hoop dat jullie een leuke kerst hebben gehad! De mijne was echt waardeloos.. lig al de hele week doodziek op bed. Heb ook eigenlijk niks van al het lekkere kersteten kunnen eten en de beetjes die ik binnen kreeg zijn er ook allemaal weer uitgegaan. Begin nu eindelijk een beetje beter te worden maar het duurt nog wel een paar dagen! Dus ook niet lekkere oliebollen en appelflappen eten. Dat was dan m'n kerstvakantie. >.> Baal er zo van.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Dec 30, 2013)

rooocelle said:


> Ah super lief van je! Ik kan helaas daar nog niet kijken, omdat ik nieuw ben. Zat ook al te kijken op ebay maar vertrouw het toch niet helemaal. Wilde het allerliefst Punk Couture en daarna Studded Kiss.


 Als ik iets interessants zie laat ik het weten. Edit: Ik heb iets gevonden en stuur je nu een PM! 





Corally said:


> Zoals ik al dacht!  Gelukkig heeft mijn cp'er alles van mijn lijstje kunnen kopen. Duurt wel een tijdje voordat ik m'n pakje krijg want de bestelling komt pas donderdag bij haar aan.  Ik hoop dat jullie een leuke kerst hebben gehad! De mijne was echt waardeloos.. lig al de hele week doodziek op bed. Heb ook eigenlijk niks van al het lekkere kersteten kunnen eten en de beetjes die ik binnen kreeg zijn er ook allemaal weer uitgegaan. Begin nu eindelijk een beetje beter te worden maar het duurt nog wel een paar dagen! Dus ook niet lekkere oliebollen en appelflappen eten. Dat was dan m'n kerstvakantie. >.> Baal er zo van.


 Mijn cp pakje is al op weg! Balen dat je zo'n rotvakantie hebt. Ik hoop dat je snel beter bent en dan gewoon lekker naar de bakker kan om alsnog appelflappen te halen en eten. Ik heb een hele fijne kerst gehad met mijn familie en schoonfamilie. Met mijn ouders, zusje, opa, oma en vriend ben ik uit eten geweest op eerste kerstdag. Op tweede kerstdag ben ik de hele dag bij mijn vriend thuis geweest. Zijn petekind kreeg 's middags al zijn cadeau's en 's avonds hadden we suprize. Ik had mijn vriend met de suprize en hij was gelukkig heel erg blij met zijn cadeau. Ik had namelijk kaartjes gegeven voor Marco Borsato! Jammer dat het nog zolang wachten is, want ik heb er heel veel zin in haha.


----------



## Corally (Dec 31, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Mijn cp pakje is al op weg! Balen dat je zo'n rotvakantie hebt. Ik hoop dat je snel beter bent en dan gewoon lekker naar de bakker kan om alsnog appelflappen te halen en eten. Ik heb een hele fijne kerst gehad met mijn familie en schoonfamilie. Met mijn ouders, zusje, opa, oma en vriend ben ik uit eten geweest op eerste kerstdag. Op tweede kerstdag ben ik de hele dag bij mijn vriend thuis geweest. Zijn petekind kreeg 's middags al zijn cadeau's en 's avonds hadden we suprize. Ik had mijn vriend met de suprize en hij was gelukkig heel erg blij met zijn cadeau. Ik had namelijk kaartjes gegeven voor Marco Borsato! Jammer dat het nog zolang wachten is, want ik heb er heel veel zin in haha.


  Ah klinkt erg leuk!  Ik ben wel weer iets beter gelukkig dus ik kan in ieder geval 1 oliebol eten ofzo haha.   Leuk dat je pakje al onderweg is! En fijn dat je je BU's ook geregeld heb. Ik kan echt niet wachten op mijn pakje. :flower:


----------



## MissHolland (Jan 2, 2014)

Gelukkig nieuwjaar!  Corally, balen dat je ziek was!   Ik ben ook niet zo fit de laatste weken. Kwakkel maar door. Telkens zit ik tegen het ziek zijn aan. Kan ook komen omdat ik 2x lactose heb gehad en ik daar allergisch voor ben. Anders zou ik het niet weten.  Pinkdollface heb je de lipsticks al binnen? Zag dat je ook Hakuhodo kwasten had besteld hihi :d


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 3, 2014)

MissHolland said:


> Gelukkig nieuwjaar!  Corally, balen dat je ziek was!   Ik ben ook niet zo fit de laatste weken. Kwakkel maar door. Telkens zit ik tegen het ziek zijn aan. Kan ook komen omdat ik 2x lactose heb gehad en ik daar allergisch voor ben. Anders zou ik het niet weten.  Pinkdollface heb je de lipsticks al binnen? Zag dat je ook Hakuhodo kwasten had besteld hihi :d


 Ook een gelukkig nieuwjaar van mij aan iedereen! Ik hoop dat jij je ook snel beter voelt. Ik heb ze nog niet binnen voor zover ik weet, maar ik ben nu bij mijn ouders en heb het naar mijn kamer laten sturen. Haha ja toch maar wat nieuwe kwasten. Ik wil misschien ook mijn eerste Koyudo kwasten gaan bestellen, maar de kabuki die ik wil zit al boven de waarde waar invoerkosten voor betaald moeten worden en daar had jij problemen mee gehad. Ik wil ook nog zo'n Fu-Pa kwast, maar ik weet dus niet of ik het wel moet doen met het risico op invoerkosten. Ik verwacht trouwens ook nog een pakje met Pleasure Bomb en BGRR! Ik heb ze in de clearance bin gevonden. Ze wilde oorspronkelijk alleen binnen de VS verzenden, maar ik bood aan een verzendmethode te vinden en te helpen en nu heeft ze het toch kunnen opsturen. Tracking was alleen in de VS beschikbaar dus zodra mijn pakje op het vliegtuig ging hield het op. Nu is het dus afwachten of alles goed gaat maar ik heb er wel vertrouwen in.


----------



## MissHolland (Jan 3, 2014)

Super dat je nog een BU van PB en BGRR hebt kunnen vinden!  Leuk dat je toch nog kwasten hebt gekocht hihi. Ze zijn ook wel een beetje verslavend. Koyudo kwasten zijn ook super fijn en een aanrader. Ik gebruik ze iedere dag met veel plezier en wil over een tijdje nog een blush en platte poeder kwast erbij bestellen. Maar wil eerst uit zoeken hoe ze de kwasten via de officiele site versturen. Via cdjapan was het in een mega doos en moest ik idd veel bij betalen. Ik wil ook nog een BU van mijn Fu-pa foundation kwast. Die vond ik in het begin niet zo fijn maar nu wil ik niet meer zonder haha. Fu-pa kwasten zijn kwasten waar je even mee moet spelen om er achter te komen hoe ze het beste werken.


----------



## MissHolland (Jan 3, 2014)

Welke kabuki heb je op het oog? Kon mijn bericht niet aan passen. Zit op mijn telefoon en het scrollen werkt niet.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 3, 2014)

MissHolland said:


> Super dat je nog een BU van PB en BGRR hebt kunnen vinden!  Leuk dat je toch nog kwasten hebt gekocht hihi. Ze zijn ook wel een beetje verslavend. Koyudo kwasten zijn ook super fijn en een aanrader. Ik gebruik ze iedere dag met veel plezier en wil over een tijdje nog een blush en platte poeder kwast erbij bestellen. Maar wil eerst uit zoeken hoe ze de kwasten via de officiele site versturen. Via cdjapan was het in een mega doos en moest ik idd veel bij betalen. Ik wil ook nog een BU van mijn Fu-pa foundation kwast. Die vond ik in het begin niet zo fijn maar nu wil ik niet meer zonder haha. Fu-pa kwasten zijn kwasten waar je even mee moet spelen om er achter te komen hoe ze het beste werken.





MissHolland said:


> Welke kabuki heb je op het oog? Kon mijn bericht niet aan passen. Zit op mijn telefoon en het scrollen werkt niet.


 Ik wil de white mushroom (echt zo'n foute naam haha). Kwasten zijn inderdaad behoorlijk verslavend. Misschien dat ik ook maar via de officiële site ga bestellen. Ze klinken te mooi om niet te kopen.


----------



## MissHolland (Jan 3, 2014)

Die staat ook nog op mijn wishlist maar vind eigenlijk kabuki´s onhandig met opruimen hihi. Die mushroom schijnt mega zacht te zijn. Mijn meest favoriete kwasten zijn eigenlijk toch wel die van Koyudo. Ze zijn in verhouding vaak ook nog goedkoper dan Hakuhodo. Maar bestel liever bij Hakuhodo omdat die alles veel netter versturen. Maar bestellen via de officiele site ga ik eens uit zoeken hoe ze daar de boel versturen. Wil me binnenkort op het forum van sweetmakeuptemptations aan melden om het te vragen.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 3, 2014)

MissHolland said:


> Die staat ook nog op mijn wishlist maar vind eigenlijk kabuki´s onhandig met opruimen hihi. Die mushroom schijnt mega zacht te zijn. Mijn meest favoriete kwasten zijn eigenlijk toch wel die van Koyudo. Ze zijn in verhouding vaak ook nog goedkoper dan Hakuhodo. Maar bestel liever bij Hakuhodo omdat die alles veel netter versturen. Maar bestellen via de officiele site ga ik eens uit zoeken hoe ze daar de boel versturen. Wil me binnenkort op het forum van sweetmakeuptemptations aan melden om het te vragen.


 Ik wil mijn kabuki's op dezelfde manier gaan bewaren als je kan zien op sweetmakeuptemptations. Ik heb vandaag gemaild naar Koyudo over internationale bestellingen. Er staat een klein stuk op de site. Je moet een order form invullen en mailen, maar de link naar dat order form werkt niet. Zodra ik meer weet laat ik het weten. Mij rihanna lipstick BU's zijn trouwens al op mijn kamer gearriveerd. De tracking liep toch door tot aan de deur en een huisgenoot heeft bevestigd dat het pakje er is!


----------



## MissHolland (Jan 3, 2014)

Misschien kun je er zo wel op komen: http://forum.sweetmakeuptemptations.com/index.php ? Ben benieuwd wat Koyudo terug mailt. Heb je ook gevraagd of ze er een lagere waarde op willen zetten? Dat willen ze bij cdjapan niet. Fijn dat je pakketje is aangekomen


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 3, 2014)

MissHolland said:


> Misschien kun je er zo wel op komen: http://forum.sweetmakeuptemptations.com/index.php ? Ben benieuwd wat Koyudo terug mailt. Heb je ook gevraagd of ze er een lagere waarde op willen zetten? Dat willen ze bij cdjapan niet. Fijn dat je pakketje is aangekomen


 Dat heb ik gevraagd. Ik ben ook heel benieuwd. Het kan wel even duren, want ze hebben maar 1 engels sprekende in dienst.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 4, 2014)

Ik weet niet of dit al bekend is maar Eindhoven krijgt een 2e Mac counter! Meer kans dat ik mijn LE spullen kan vinden hihi. Er een kleine Douglas in een van de winkelstraten en die gaat verhuizen naar een grotere locatie en het wordt een Douglas store en daar komt de counter. En Eindhoven heeft nu ook nog eens elke zondag koopzondag.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jan 4, 2014)

Vandaag was ik even bij de mac counter in den haag en daar was de magnetic nude collectie al uit. Heb even alles geswatched maar heb niks gekocht, vond het niet zo spannend allemaal.


----------



## MissHolland (Jan 4, 2014)

Wow wat fijn Pinkdollface!! Ik hoop dat MAC ook ooit nog eens naar Friesland komt.. Ben pas 3x in mijn leven in een MAC store geweest haha.

  Is Den Haag mooi op tijd met de Magnetic nude. Ik had nog een blush op het oog maar ik las dat die het amper 6 uren vol houden. Dus die heb ik maar weer van mijn lijstje gestreept. Een blush moet bij mij de hele dag op z'n plaats blijven.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 4, 2014)

Overal is de Magnetic Nude collectie vandaag uitgekomen. Ik heb de twee nieuwe EDSF's en twee tubes van Close Contact lipstick gekocht. CC is de eerste echte nude lipstick die ik mooi vind bij mezelf. Ik wil ook nog Silver Dawn en de twee donkere fluidlines, maar ik moet even op het geld wachten.Ik hoop dat ze nog even te koop blijven. De collectie verraste me en ik vind dat er een aantal zeer mooie producten in zitten.


----------



## MissHolland (Jan 5, 2014)

Wat zijn edsf's ook alweer? Ik hoop ook dat hij nog lang in de winkel blijft. Liefst te lang nog haha. De 27ste ga ik naar een counter.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 5, 2014)

MissHolland said:


> Wat zijn edsf's ook alweer? Ik hoop ook dat hij nog lang in de winkel blijft. Liefst te lang nog haha. De 27ste ga ik naar een counter.


 Extra Dimension Skinfinishes. Ik was te lui om het helemaal uit te typen  Mijn vriend vindt de lipstick trouwens ook heel mooi! Hij houdt meer van lichte lipsticks. Felle kleuren zijn niet geschikt voor overdag vindt hij, maar dan heeft hij lekker pech haha.


----------



## Corally (Jan 5, 2014)

Nog gelukkig nieuwjaar iedereen!   Ben nog steeds niet beter. En morgen weer naar school bah.  Wat leuk dat je nog een counter erbij krijgt PDF, ik ben jaloers haha! Ben benieuwd of mijn cp'er de bestelling eindelijk binnen heeft of niet.. heb er net even een pb over gestuurd. Wil mijn PC en MN goodies zsm, ik wil ermee spelen :lol:


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 5, 2014)

Corally said:


> Nog gelukkig nieuwjaar iedereen!   Ben nog steeds niet beter. En morgen weer naar school bah.  Wat leuk dat je nog een counter erbij krijgt PDF, ik ben jaloers haha! Ben benieuwd of mijn cp'er de bestelling eindelijk binnen heeft of niet.. heb er net even een pb over gestuurd. Wil mijn PC en MN goodies zsm, ik wil ermee spelen :lol:


 Wat had je ook alweer gevraagd van PC en MN?


----------



## Corally (Jan 6, 2014)

Pinkdollface said:


> Wat had je ook alweer gevraagd van PC en MN?


 Yay mijn pakje is nu ook onderweg. ompom:  Van PC SK, PC en Instigator. Van MN alleen FP edsf. En dan ook nog SF powder en VG1.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 6, 2014)

Corally said:


> Yay mijn pakje is nu ook onderweg. ompom:  Van PC SK, PC en Instigator. Van MN alleen FP edsf. En dan ook nog SF powder en VG1.


 Dat zijn wel zo ongeveer de mooiste producten van de collecties. Fijn dat ze onderweg zijn!


----------



## Corally (Jan 6, 2014)

Pinkdollface said:


> Dat zijn wel zo ongeveer de mooiste producten van de collecties. Fijn dat ze onderweg zijn!


 Ja daarom.  Twijfelde nog wel over MA edsf maar ik wilde hem als highlighter gebruiken en daar is 'ie toch echt net even te donker voor. Ik zag net de foto van je waar je hem als bronzer gebruikt heb, hij staat je mooi!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 6, 2014)

Corally said:


> Ja daarom.  Twijfelde nog wel over MA edsf maar ik wilde hem als highlighter gebruiken en daar is 'ie toch echt net even te donker voor. Ik zag net de foto van je waar je hem als bronzer gebruikt heb, hij staat je mooi!


 MA is inderdaad te donker als highlighter bij ons. Dankje


----------



## Gatton (Jan 10, 2014)

Er komt een collectie van Kelly en Sharon Osbourne! Ben sinds mijn 13e ofwat Kelly idolaat, dus ja, ik wil!


----------



## Corally (Jan 11, 2014)

Mij maakt het niet zoveel uit dat het een collab met de Osbournes is (vind het iig niet erg), maar het kan wel een hele leuke collectie zijn door de twee verschillende leeftijden enzo. Ben wel benieuwd naar de producten.  Ik keek vroeger trouwens wel vaak The Osbournes maar dat is echt 10 jaar geleden ofzo haha.


----------



## rooocelle (Jan 12, 2014)

Ikzelf heb helemaal niks met de Osbournes, maar ik ben echt een sucker voor special packaging dus ik vind het sowieso geweldig! Wat vinden jullie trouwens van Viva Glam Riri? Ik weet nou niet wat ik er van moet vinden..


----------



## Corally (Jan 12, 2014)

Vind tot nu toe de verpakking mooier dan de lipstick haha.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jan 13, 2014)

Ik ben zeker wel benieuwd naar de Viva Glam Rihanna! De lipstick ziet er echt heel mooi uit, en het is ook nog eens voor een goed doel. Is de datum al bekend wanneer die uitkomt? Ik ben totaal niet bekend met de Osbournes maar ik wacht wel af hoe de lipsticks eruit zien.


----------



## Corally (Jan 13, 2014)

Op Beautyscene staat dat 'ie in februari uitkomt, nog geen specifieke datum.


----------



## MissHolland (Jan 13, 2014)

Wij keken ook een aantal jaar geleden regelmatig naar de Osbournes op tv. Ze zijn een beetje aso, maar was altijd heel vermakelijk om naar te kijken. Ik ben ook benieuwd naar hun collectie. Ze hebben altijd mooie make-up op.

Viva Glam Rihanna komt de 21ste uit volgens mij?


----------



## Corally (Jan 15, 2014)

Bweh, m'n pakje is nog steeds niet binnen.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 15, 2014)

Corally said:


> Bweh, m'n pakje is nog steeds niet binnen.


  Mijn cp pakje ook niet Ik snap het niet want de overige 4 pakjes die rond dezelfde tijd zijn verzonden heb ik allemaal al binnen.


----------



## Corally (Jan 15, 2014)

Pinkdollface said:


> Mijn cp pakje ook niet Ik snap het niet want de overige 4 pakjes die rond dezelfde tijd zijn verzonden heb ik allemaal al binnen.


 Wanneer is die van jou verzonden? Die van mij op 5 januari.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 15, 2014)

Corally said:


> Wanneer is die van jou verzonden? Die van mij op 5 januari.


  Die van mij 28 of 29 December al, maar misschien is hij tussen de late kerstpost beland ofzo en ernstig vertraagd?


----------



## Corally (Jan 15, 2014)

Pinkdollface said:


> Die van mij 28 of 29 December al, maar misschien is hij tussen de late kerstpost beland ofzo en ernstig vertraagd?


 Oei das nog wel wat langer idd. Ik word altijd zo nerveus als het langer duurt dan 8 dagen. :lol:  Edit: Heb net even gekeken naar de tracking van m'n pakje en hij is nog steeds in Amerika! Dacht dat 'ie de 10e het land al uit was..  January 5, 2014: Electronic Shipping Info Received  January 9, 2014 , 7:14 pm:  Arrived at Sort Facility  January 9, 2014 , 7:14 pm:  Processed at USPS Origin Sort Facility  January 10, 2014:  Depart USPS Sort Facility  January 15, 2014, 7:46 am:  Processed Through Sort Facility


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 15, 2014)

Corally said:


> Oei das nog wel wat langer idd. Ik word altijd zo nerveus als het langer duurt dan 8 dagen.


  Haha na 8 dagen al?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mijn cp'er gaat het tracking nummer voor me opzoeken als ze thuis is van haar werk. Hopelijk kan dat het probleem oplossen. De laatste tijd kan ik namelijk al mijn pakjes vanuit de VS tot aan mijn huis tracken.


----------



## Corally (Jan 15, 2014)

Pinkdollface said:


> Haha na 8 dagen al?  Mijn cp'er gaat het tracking nummer voor me opzoeken als ze thuis is van haar werk. Hopelijk kan dat het probleem oplossen. De laatste tijd kan ik namelijk al mijn pakjes vanuit de VS tot aan mijn huis tracken.


  Serieus? Dacht dat het tracken ophield zodra het de uit de VS was.. ik ga het nu ook in de gaten houden hehe. Normaal krijg ik m'n pakjes altijd binnen 7/8 dagen binnen vanuit de VS dus als het langer duurt maak ik me zorgen hahaha.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 15, 2014)

Corally said:


> Serieus? Dacht dat het tracken ophield zodra het de uit de VS was.. ik ga het nu ook in de gaten houden hehe. Normaal krijg ik m'n pakjes altijd binnen 7/8 dagen binnen vanuit de VS dus als het langer duurt maak ik me zorgen hahaha.


  Ja vroeger kon ik ze ook niet tracken wanneer het de VS verlaten had, maar sinds kort ineens wel. Misschien dat dat samenging met de verhoging van de verzendkosten? Ik krijg ze vaak ook binnen die tijd, maar in het verleden duurde het langer en daardoor maak ik me nog niet zo snel zorgen


----------



## Corally (Jan 15, 2014)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ja vroeger kon ik ze ook niet tracken wanneer het de VS verlaten had, maar sinds kort ineens wel. Misschien dat dat samenging met de verhoging van de verzendkosten? Ik krijg ze vaak ook binnen die tijd, maar in het verleden duurde het langer en daardoor maak ik me nog niet zo snel zorgen


 Handig! Ik zal het in de gaten houden.  Het gaat ook vast samen met mijn ongeduldigheid hoor hihi. :lol: Volgens mij heb ik nog nooit een pakketje vanuit de VS niet ontvangen. Niet dat ik me kan herinneren in ieder geval!


----------



## Corally (Jan 17, 2014)

Yes hij is in Nederland! Wat leuk dat je het helemaal kan tracken.  De status is nu 'Customs Clearance' maar dat moet wel goed komen aangezien mijn cp'er altijd een heel laag bedrag erop zet. Bijna. :cheer:


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 17, 2014)

Corally said:


> Yes hij is in Nederland! Wat leuk dat je het helemaal kan tracken.  De status is nu 'Customs Clearance' maar dat moet wel goed komen aangezien mijn cp'er altijd een heel laag bedrag erop zet. Bijna. :cheer:


 Super! Dat costums clearance stond er bij mij ook en ik hoefde niets te betalen. Mijn pakje is helaas nog niet terecht. Mijn cp'er is naar het postkantoor geweest. Ze hebben haar verteld dat het vertraagt kan zijn door de kerstdrukte omdat ze het net na kerst verstuurde. Als het pakje zoek raakt kan het zijn dat hij naar haar terug komt. Ook hebben ze naar de tracking gekeken en ze zouden alleen kunnen zien dat hij de VS verlaten had. Ik heb nog hoop omdat ze het nu aan het uitzoeken zijn en ze mijn cp'er terug gingen bellen.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jan 17, 2014)

Wisten jullie trouwens dat KIKO nu ook naar Nederland verzendt? De verzendkosten zijn geloof ik 7,95. In de winkel kopen is natuurlijk veel leuker maar het is nu ieder geval mogelijk eraan te komen!


----------



## Corally (Jan 18, 2014)

Pinkdollface said:


> Super! Dat costums clearance stond er bij mij ook en ik hoefde niets te betalen. Mijn pakje is helaas nog niet terecht. Mijn cp'er is naar het postkantoor geweest. Ze hebben haar verteld dat het vertraagt kan zijn door de kerstdrukte omdat ze het net na kerst verstuurde. Als het pakje zoek raakt kan het zijn dat hij naar haar terug komt. Ook hebben ze naar de tracking gekeken en ze zouden alleen kunnen zien dat hij de VS verlaten had. Ik heb nog hoop omdat ze het nu aan het uitzoeken zijn en ze mijn cp'er terug gingen bellen.


 Ah shit.  Hij is in ieder geval de VS uit! Ik hoop je dat 'm snel krijgt/   Bij mij staat nu ''Customs clearance processing complete'', ik hoop dat ik 'm dinsdag krijg.  EDIT: M'n pakje is er al. :cheer: Alles is zo mooi. :drools:


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 18, 2014)

Corally said:


> EDIT: M'n pakje is er al.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Wat fijn dat hij er is! Ik laat het weten wanneer ik meer over mijn pakje hoor.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 18, 2014)

Ladyhawke said:


> Wisten jullie trouwens dat KIKO nu ook naar Nederland verzendt? De verzendkosten zijn geloof ik 7,95. In de winkel kopen is natuurlijk veel leuker maar het is nu ieder geval mogelijk eraan te komen!


  Fijn om te weten! Ik heb alleen een nagellak van Kiko en een lipbalm met SPF.


----------



## Corally (Jan 18, 2014)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ladyhawke said:
> 
> 
> > Wisten jullie trouwens dat KIKO nu ook naar Nederland verzendt? De verzendkosten zijn geloof ik 7,95. In de winkel kopen is natuurlijk veel leuker maar het is nu ieder geval mogelijk eraan te komen!
> ...


  Ik heb gekeken en het is idd €7.90, maar vanaf €49 euro is het €3 verzenden! Ik ga denk ik een bestelling plaatsen..   Edit: Oeps.. bestelling geplaatst.  Ik hoop trouwens echt dat er een Kiko in NL komt!


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jan 18, 2014)

Corally said:


> Ik heb gekeken en het is idd €7.90, maar vanaf €49 euro is het €3 verzenden! Ik ga denk ik een bestelling plaatsen..   Edit: Oeps.. bestelling geplaatst.  Ik hoop trouwens echt dat er een Kiko in NL komt!


  Oeh wat heb je besteld?


----------



## Corally (Jan 18, 2014)

De plaatjes kloppen niet bij de kleuren maar dit is m'n bestelling.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 23, 2014)

MissHolland said:


> Misschien kun je er zo wel op komen: http://forum.sweetmakeuptemptations.com/index.php ? Ben benieuwd wat Koyudo terug mailt. Heb je ook gevraagd of ze er een lagere waarde op willen zetten? Dat willen ze bij cdjapan niet. Fijn dat je pakketje is aangekomen


 Ik heb een tijd terug al een reactie gekregen van Koyudo. Ik heb het bestelformulier maar ze kunnen/willen er geen lagere waarde op zetten. Ik zit erover te denken een forwarding company the gebruiken. Dan kan ik ook op sites bestellen die alleen binnen Japan versturen en pakjes samen vanuit Japan laten sturen en dus op de verzendkosten besparen. Als het goed is kan ik dan ook online invullen wat er op de formulieren moet komen.


----------



## Corally (Jan 23, 2014)

Mweh, geen Rozz met By Request!


----------



## MissHolland (Jan 23, 2014)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ik heb een tijd terug al een reactie gekregen van Koyudo. Ik heb het bestelformulier maar ze kunnen/willen er geen lagere waarde op zetten. Ik zit erover te denken een forwarding company the gebruiken. Dan kan ik ook op sites bestellen die alleen binnen Japan versturen en pakjes samen vanuit Japan laten sturen en dus op de verzendkosten besparen. Als het goed is kan ik dan ook online invullen wat er op de formulieren moet komen.


  Jammer dat ze er geen lager bedrag op willen zetten, ik vind het zulke fijne kwasten! En zou er graag meer van willen. Als je via een forwarding company gaat doen mag je me wel op de hoogte houden. Ze hebben nu een paar Fu-Pa kwasten in de aanbieding bij cdjapan. Dit is tot 31 januari. De foundation kwast is echt een aanrader, ik gebruik die van Hakuhodo nu voor als ik voor grote stukken concealer nodig heb. Zit te denken om een BU te kopen.. kwast komt met verzendkosten erbij op 23,38 uit. Dat is niet zo duur voor een goeie kwast. 

  Leuke bestelling heb je geplaatst Corally! Ik heb nog niets van Kiko maar ben er wel benieuwd naar.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 24, 2014)

MissHolland said:


> Jammer dat ze er geen lager bedrag op willen zetten, ik vind het zulke fijne kwasten! En zou er graag meer van willen. Als je via een forwarding company gaat doen mag je me wel op de hoogte houden. Ze hebben nu een paar Fu-Pa kwasten in de aanbieding bij cdjapan. Dit is tot 31 januari. De foundation kwast is echt een aanrader, ik gebruik die van Hakuhodo nu voor als ik voor grote stukken concealer nodig heb. Zit te denken om een BU te kopen.. kwast komt met verzendkosten erbij op 23,38 uit. Dat is niet zo duur voor een goeie kwast.
> 
> Leuke bestelling heb je geplaatst Corally! Ik heb nog niets van Kiko maar ben er wel benieuwd naar.


  Ik zal je laten weten wat ik besluit. Bedankt voor de tip over de aanbieding bij cdjapan! Dat is inderdaad niet duur. Ik ben trouwens ook aan het onderzoeken waar de eekhoornharen precies vandaan komen. Hakuhodo heeft me laten weten dat hun haren van eekhoorns komen die gedood worden omdat ze tot last zijn voor de boeren en bijvoorbeeld de gewassen opeten. Jij had toch ook een eekhoornhaarkwast en voelde je daar niet meer zo goed bij? Ik kan je dus wel geruststellen dan ze echt niet gedood worden voor de haren. Het is dus niet zoals bij bontboerderijen en daar was ik even bang voor. Ik weet nog steeds niet of ik ze wil kopen. Ik heb net nog een mail gestuurd naar Koyudo met dezelfde vraag. Misschien kunnen zij me meer details geven.


----------



## MissHolland (Jan 24, 2014)

Pinkdollface, ja ik vond het eerst heel naar om eekhoorn haar te gebruiken tot ik me in las op internet. Hier zijn het vooral schattige diertjes maar in andere landen zoals Amerika kunnen ze echt een plaag of zelfs gevaarlijk voor mensen zijn. Er zijn zelfs eekhoorns die mensen aan vallen. Als ze dan gedood worden vind ik het minder erg. Dus ik had me zelf al wat gerust gesteld haha. Eigenlijk is het net zo zielig om eekhoorn haar te gebruiken als geitenhaar. Maar wel fijn om te lezen dat het ook echt die eekhoorns zijn die ze gebruiken want ik had ze er nog niet over gemaild. Ik heb 3 kwasten met eekhoorn naar. Van Hakuhodo de G5521 kwast en van Koyudo Fu-Pa14 en BP032 en de BP035 is nog in de maak voor mij. Dus heb er zo meteen 4. En wil er eigenlijk ook nog heel graag een blush/poeder kwast bij met eekhoorn haar omdat mijn huid zo belachelijk gevoelig is de laatste tijd. Misschien kunnen we samen een bestelling plaatsten bij Koyudo. Weet niet wanneer je van plan bent om te bestellen. Ik zou volgende maand wel mee willen bestellen. Dan ga ik waarschijnlijk voor 2 of misschien 3 kwasten. Ik moet me een beetje inhouden haha.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 24, 2014)

MissHolland said:


> Pinkdollface, ja ik vond het eerst heel naar om eekhoorn haar te gebruiken tot ik me in las op internet. Hier zijn het vooral schattige diertjes maar in andere landen zoals Amerika kunnen ze echt een plaag of zelfs gevaarlijk voor mensen zijn. Er zijn zelfs eekhoorns die mensen aan vallen. Als ze dan gedood worden vind ik het minder erg. Dus ik had me zelf al wat gerust gesteld haha. Eigenlijk is het net zo zielig om eekhoorn haar te gebruiken als geitenhaar. Maar wel fijn om te lezen dat het ook echt die eekhoorns zijn die ze gebruiken want ik had ze er nog niet over gemaild. Ik heb 3 kwasten met eekhoorn naar. Van Hakuhodo de G5521 kwast en van Koyudo Fu-Pa14 en BP032 en de BP035 is nog in de maak voor mij. Dus heb er zo meteen 4. En wil er eigenlijk ook nog heel graag een blush/poeder kwast bij met eekhoorn haar omdat mijn huid zo belachelijk gevoelig is de laatste tijd. Misschien kunnen we samen een bestelling plaatsten bij Koyudo. Weet niet wanneer je van plan bent om te bestellen. Ik zou volgende maand wel mee willen bestellen. Dan ga ik waarschijnlijk voor 2 of misschien 3 kwasten. Ik moet me een beetje inhouden haha.


 Zo vind ik het ook minder erg maar ik weet nog niet zeker of ik nu wel eekhoornhaarkwasten ga bestellen. Hoe bevallen die van jou? Doordat ze heel zacht zijn pakken ze minder product op en ik ben bang dat ze misschien te weinig oppakken voor mij. Aan de andere kant hou ik de laatste tijd wel veel van neutrale oogschaduw. Ik denk dat ik het wel zieliger vind voor de eekhoorns. Geiten kunnen namelijk geschoren worden en hoeven niet dood. We zouden inderdaad samen kunnen bestellen maar dan moet het echt via een forwarding company. We komen zeer waarschijnlijk boven €150 en dan komen er naast inklaringskosten en btw nog een ander soort kosten bij. Ik zit erover te denken de koyudo kwasten samen met wat chikuhodo kwasten te laten komen.


----------



## MissHolland (Jan 25, 2014)

Oeh ja Chikuhodo staat boven aan mijn wishlist! daar wil ik heeeeel graag een blush brush van. Alleen kon ik maar 1 site vinden en daar kon je alleen bestellen als je voor meer dan 200 dollar een bestelling zou doen. Ik zal volgende week er eens op los googlen en me wat verdiepen in alles. De eekhoorn haar kwasten bevallen erg goed. De Fu-Pa15 is een combi van geiten haar en eekhoorn haar en is super zacht. Ik gebruik hem zelf om bronzer/blush uit te blenden. Ook gebruik ik hem als ik al mijn makeup gedaan heb om nog even over mijn gezicht te gaan zodat het poederige eraf af. De highlighter kwast neemt genoeg producten op. Het hangt er ook wat vanaf hoe de vorm van de haren is hoe veel hij op neemt. De highlighter kwast neemt meer product op dan de Fu-Pa14. Die vind ik echt een blending kwast. De highlighter kwast gebruik ik ook wel eens voor blush (Nars Amour bijv.) en dan moet ik wel op passen dat hij niet te veel op neemt. De oogschaduw kwast heb ik nog niet kunnen gebruiken door de eczeem op mijn ogen. Maar vandaag is het echt zo goed als weg. Morgen ga ik naar Engeland en ik hoop dat ik dan de oogschaduw basis van Nars kan kopen. Volgens mij is die wel geschikt voor de gevoelige huid. Kan ik die ook eindelijk uit proberen. Wat de eekhoorns betreft, die zouden dan sowieso al dood gemaakt zijn omdat ze gevaarlijk naar de mensen toe zijn/plaag of de boeren lastig vallen. Dan kun je net zo goed het haar nuttig gaan gebruiken. Als ze de eekhoorns speciaal voor de kwasten dood zouden maken zou ik me er een beetje misselijk bij voelen. Maar begrijp wel dat je het nog steeds niet een fijn idee vind. Als ik kan kiezen tussen eekhoorn of geitenhaar kwasten dan zou ik voor geitenhaar kiezen. 

Weten jullie nog aanraders kwa make-up in Engeland wat we hier niet hebben? We gaan maandag shoppen in NewCastle.


----------



## MissHolland (Jan 25, 2014)

Kijk eens hoe handig: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Gekocht bij de etos. Ik wist niet eens dat dat bestond, een toilettas met een vakje speciaal voor de kwasten.


----------



## Corally (Jan 25, 2014)

Die is leuk hè.. Zoeva heeft er ook een maar die is ook veel duurder haha. Ik heb ze al meerdere keren op blogs voorbij heb zien komen.  Veel plezier in Engeland trouwens.    Ik vind het trouwens irritant dat ik geen track & trace code heb gekregen van Kiko terwijl ze een mail hadden gestuurd vóór verzenden waarin gezegd werd dat ik nog een mail zou krijgen als het verzonden is en dan zou ik de t&t code krijgen. In mijn account zie ik dat de bestelling op verzonden staat maar dus geen mail/t&t gekregen. :meh:


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 27, 2014)

MissHolland said:


> Oeh ja Chikuhodo staat boven aan mijn wishlist! daar wil ik heeeeel graag een blush brush van. Alleen kon ik maar 1 site vinden en daar kon je alleen bestellen als je voor meer dan 200 dollar een bestelling zou doen. Ik zal volgende week er eens op los googlen en me wat verdiepen in alles. De eekhoorn haar kwasten bevallen erg goed. De Fu-Pa15 is een combi van geiten haar en eekhoorn haar en is super zacht. Ik gebruik hem zelf om bronzer/blush uit te blenden. Ook gebruik ik hem als ik al mijn makeup gedaan heb om nog even over mijn gezicht te gaan zodat het poederige eraf af. De highlighter kwast neemt genoeg producten op. Het hangt er ook wat vanaf hoe de vorm van de haren is hoe veel hij op neemt. De highlighter kwast neemt meer product op dan de Fu-Pa14. Die vind ik echt een blending kwast. De highlighter kwast gebruik ik ook wel eens voor blush (Nars Amour bijv.) en dan moet ik wel op passen dat hij niet te veel op neemt. De oogschaduw kwast heb ik nog niet kunnen gebruiken door de eczeem op mijn ogen. Maar vandaag is het echt zo goed als weg. Morgen ga ik naar Engeland en ik hoop dat ik dan de oogschaduw basis van Nars kan kopen. Volgens mij is die wel geschikt voor de gevoelige huid. Kan ik die ook eindelijk uit proberen. Wat de eekhoorns betreft, die zouden dan sowieso al dood gemaakt zijn omdat ze gevaarlijk naar de mensen toe zijn/plaag of de boeren lastig vallen. Dan kun je net zo goed het haar nuttig gaan gebruiken. Als ze de eekhoorns speciaal voor de kwasten dood zouden maken zou ik me er een beetje misselijk bij voelen. Maar begrijp wel dat je het nog steeds niet een fijn idee vind. Als ik kan kiezen tussen eekhoorn of geitenhaar kwasten dan zou ik voor geitenhaar kiezen.
> 
> Weten jullie nog aanraders kwa make-up in Engeland wat we hier niet hebben? We gaan maandag shoppen in NewCastle.
> Chikuhodo wordt ook verkocht door https://www.kohlindo.se/. Ik weet niet of je die site kende, maar als iets niet op voorraad is verdwijnt het product van de site en dus ontbreekt er een groot deel van het assortiment. Daarom wil ik liever via de japanse site bestellen. De kwasten klinken erg fijn. Een blush kwast van eekhoornhaar lijkt me heel handig voor zeer gepigmenteerde blushes. Ik ben niet zo'n fan van het jagen op dieren, dus vandaar dat ik nog steeds niet wist wat ik moest doen. Ik ben ook vegetariër, maar vooral omdat ik niet van de bio-industrie hou. In dit geval hebben de dieren een vrij leven gehad en ik denk dat ik me er dan toch overheen kan zetten. Ik denk dat ik eruit ben en toch een paar eekhoornhaar kwasten ga proberen.
> ...


  Dat is inderdaad een handig tasje!


----------



## MissHolland (Jan 29, 2014)

Corally, ik heb even gekeken op de Zoeva site, die ziet er idd ook erg mooi uit! Ik volg de beautyblogs de laatste tijd niet meer zo. Vind er niets meer aan, er zijn de laatste tijd vooral ook veel persoonlijke updates op de blogs waar ik niet zo veel aan vind om te lezen.

  Pinkdollface, ik begrijp dat het dan voor jou een grote stap is om kwasten met eekhoorn haar te kopen. Kohlindo kende ik idd al maar ik dacht dat je daar pas kon bestellen vanaf 200 dollar. Of ik ben in de war met een andere site.. Ik wil heel graag de Z8 of 16-1 kwast hebben (of beide) En een platte poeder kwast van Koyudo maar die kan ik eventueel ook via Koyudo kopen gezien de roze onder de 25 euro is. Ik denk dat ik daarna even stop met kwasten kopen haha. Ik heb vandaag ook een BU van de foundation kwast gekocht van Koyudo. Had er nog even goed over na gedacht maar toch maar erbij gekocht haha.

Heb geen Hourglass gevonden in NewCastle, ook geen Nars (boehh!!!) En heb eigenlijk maar weinig geshopt.. De mode viel toch wat tegen wat er in de winkels hing. De Engelse meiden lopen nu nog op balarina's of met blote voeten in gympen en leggings. Voor mij veel te koud! Er liepen zelfs mensen zonder jas rond te bibberen. We begrepen er niet zoveel van haha. Ik heb kwa kleding alleen een trui van superdry gekocht: http://www.superdry.com/womens/tops/details/43056/applique-boatneck-crew vind hem er in het echt mooier uit zien. Hij is lekker warm. Maar we hadden ook niet zoveel zin en energie om kleding te passen. De bootreis was best heftig want het waaide erg hard op zee. Iedereen liep dronken op de boot. Je moest soms echt je best doen niet om te vallen. De gordijnen in ons hut gingen ook tekens van de muur. Het was soms net een kermis attractie. Daardoor waren we al moe voor we de stad in gingen. Verder heb ik de parfum van Therry Mugler gekocht, Alien (gele) essence absolute, droog shampoo, self tan van St.Tropez in een grote fles. Kan hem online alleen in een klein flesje kopen. En healthy balance foundation en poeder van Bourjois. De foundation heb ik in 51, weet niet of die hier ook te koop is maar die kan ik mooi gebruiken als ik een beetje kleur heb in mijn gezicht. Ook nog bij de MAC counter langs geweest. Helaas geen Pro Store dus geen witte face en body foundation kunnen halen die ook op mijn wishlist stond.. wel een sample van Studio Fix Fluid mee gekregen in NW13 en NW10 om uit te proberen wanneer mijn huid weer lichter is (geven ze hier ook sampels mee? ik was verbaast dat ze dat vroeg. wel handig dat ze die mee gaf zodat je die rustig thuis kunt uit proberen) Ik had nog een lipstick geprobeerd in Media met vino lipliner. Ik vond het wat te donker en heftig omdat ik nooit lipstick draag dus niet gedaan maar toen ik uiteindelijk weer op de boot kwam en me zelf iedere keer in de ramen en spiegels had zien lopen vond ik hem eigenlijk best mooi haha. Dus ik ga die kleur onthouden. Ik vond Rebel ook wel erg mooi lijken.


----------



## Corally (Jan 30, 2014)

Er zijn idd veel persoonlijke updates, teveel! Ik kijk af en toe op m'n blogroll en dan sla ik die updates gewoon over. Zit nu ook meer op youtube eigenlijk.  Jammer dat je niet zo heel geslaagd ben qua make-up. Maar je hebt toch nog wat leuke dingen gescoord.   M'n Kiko bestelling is eergisteren binnen gekomen.  Ik heb nog steeds geen antwoord gehad van customer service over mijn track & trace.. wacht er al dágen op. Slecht!  Ze mogen trouwens ook beter inpakken, alleen 1 laagje bubbelplastic om alle producten heen (ipv indvidueel verpakt) en de oogschaduwpalettes lagen helemaal onderop. Was zo bang dat ze kapot waren, durfde ze bijna niet open te maken. :lol: Alles is zo mooi. :bigheart: Alleen de lipstick ga ik denk ik weg doen, ik kon geen foto's/swatches vinden van de lipstick en ik hoopte op een creamy paarse lipstick maar er zitten heel veel shimmers in. Ik ga 'm wel eerst uitproberen want wie weet valt het wel mee.  En hier ook nog mijn MAC CP zonder studio fix powder want die was ik even vergeten. :lol:


----------



## Corally (Jan 30, 2014)

AAAH ik heb net weer een Inglot 10-palette gekocht op eBay. Ik ben zo slecht bezig.  Maar ik verdien dit palette want afgelopen week was het zo zwaar met tentamens en het onderzoeksrapport van het project. En dan heb ik nog een week te gaan bah. Als het goed is is mijn Inglot oogschaduw verzameling nu wel compleet haha. Morgenmiddag ga ik na een tentamen ook naar de Primark, even lekker winkelen met een vriendin.


----------



## MissHolland (Jan 30, 2014)

Ben dus niet de enige die dat vind.. echt jammer van die blogs.. Ja heb wel een paar leuke dingen gekocht, en vandaag een nieuwe mascara van Chanel. Le Volume, ben benieuwd of hij ook idd zo goed is. Ik wou eigenlijk Sublime maar die was er niet meer..

  Leuk die spulletjes van Kiko, ziet er goed uit! Heb je ze al uit geprobeerd? Die lipsticks van MAC zijn ook wel heel tof! Voor mij nog een beetje te donker maar vind het wel heel gaaf staan bij anderen. En ook nog een Inglot palette erbij gekocht hihi. Ach soms mag je je zelf lekker verwennen toch


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 31, 2014)

MissHolland said:


> Corally, ik heb even gekeken op de Zoeva site, die ziet er idd ook erg mooi uit! Ik volg de beautyblogs de laatste tijd niet meer zo. Vind er niets meer aan, er zijn de laatste tijd vooral ook veel persoonlijke updates op de blogs waar ik niet zo veel aan vind om te lezen.  Pinkdollface, ik begrijp dat het dan voor jou een grote stap is om kwasten met eekhoorn haar te kopen. Kohlindo kende ik idd al maar ik dacht dat je daar pas kon bestellen vanaf 200 dollar. Of ik ben in de war met een andere site.. Ik wil heel graag de Z8 of 16-1 kwast hebben (of beide) En een platte poeder kwast van Koyudo maar die kan ik eventueel ook via Koyudo kopen gezien de roze onder de 25 euro is. Ik denk dat ik daarna even stop met kwasten kopen haha. Ik heb vandaag ook een BU van de foundation kwast gekocht van Koyudo. Had er nog even goed over na gedacht maar toch maar erbij gekocht haha.   Heb geen Hourglass gevonden in NewCastle, ook geen Nars (boehh!!!) En heb eigenlijk maar weinig geshopt.. De mode viel toch wat tegen wat er in de winkels hing. De Engelse meiden lopen nu nog op balarina's of met blote voeten in gympen en leggings. Voor mij veel te koud! Er liepen zelfs mensen zonder jas rond te bibberen. We begrepen er niet zoveel van haha. Ik heb kwa kleding alleen een trui van superdry gekocht: http://www.superdry.com/womens/tops/details/43056/applique-boatneck-crew vind hem er in het echt mooier uit zien. Hij is lekker warm. Maar we hadden ook niet zoveel zin en energie om kleding te passen. De bootreis was best heftig want het waaide erg hard op zee. Iedereen liep dronken op de boot. Je moest soms echt je best doen niet om te vallen. De gordijnen in ons hut gingen ook tekens van de muur. Het was soms net een kermis attractie. Daardoor waren we al moe voor we de stad in gingen. Verder heb ik de parfum van Therry Mugler gekocht, Alien (gele) essence absolute, droog shampoo, self tan van St.Tropez in een grote fles. Kan hem online alleen in een klein flesje kopen. En healthy balance foundation en poeder van Bourjois. De foundation heb ik in 51, weet niet of die hier ook te koop is maar die kan ik mooi gebruiken als ik een beetje kleur heb in mijn gezicht. Ook nog bij de MAC counter langs geweest. Helaas geen Pro Store dus geen witte face en body foundation kunnen halen die ook op mijn wishlist stond.. wel een sample van Studio Fix Fluid mee gekregen in NW13 en NW10 om uit te proberen wanneer mijn huid weer lichter is (geven ze hier ook sampels mee? ik was verbaast dat ze dat vroeg. wel handig dat ze die mee gaf zodat je die rustig thuis kunt uit proberen) Ik had nog een lipstick geprobeerd in Media met vino lipliner. Ik vond het wat te donker en heftig omdat ik nooit lipstick draag dus niet gedaan maar toen ik uiteindelijk weer op de boot kwam en me zelf iedere keer in de ramen en spiegels had zien lopen vond ik hem eigenlijk best mooi haha. Dus ik ga die kleur onthouden. Ik vond Rebel ook wel erg mooi lijken.


 Ik hou er ook niet van als een beauty blog heel veel persoonlijke updates heeft. Op de Kohlindo site zie ik niets staan over een minimum. De prijzen liggen er wel hoger dan de japanse prijzen. Ik wil van Chikuhodo graag de Z-2, Z-4, Z-10 en de G-16. Bedoel jij ook de G-16 met 16-1? Ik heb al gevonden welke kwast het is. Ik heb gisteren mijn eerste Koyudo kwasten besteld. De roze Fu-Pa 02, de BP034, BP035 en BP036. De Kabuki is toch 80 euro en die moet dus nog een maandje wachten. Ik wilde er liever nu 4 proberen. De BP036 lijkt erg op een kwast van Shu Uemura die ik ooit zag. Die was alleen 50 euro en deze maar 20. Het lijkt me een fijne en precieze crease kwast. Ik hoop dat de BP034 een goede dupe voor de Mac 242 is en die BP035 is mijn eerste eekhoornhaarkwast. Van Chikuhodo wil ik een paar gezichtskwasten van eekhoornhaar dus kon ik nu beter een oogschaduwkwast kopen. Koyudo schijnt met dit specieke eekhoornhaar ook het beste de oogschaduwkwasten te kunnen maken. Ik heb trouwens voor de snelste verzendoptie gekozen van 1-3 dagen. De prijs viel mee en vreemd genoeg was de op 1 na snelste optie een stuk duurder. Het duurt een paar weken voordat ze leverbaar zijn dus dan wordt ik wel erg ongeduldig om ook nog op een lange verzendtijd te wachten. Wat raar dat die mensen daar in zo'n koude kleding liepen. Jammer dat je niet zo veel hebt kunnen shoppen. Klinkt als een heftige boottocht! Dan zou ik ook niet meer zoveel zin hebben om kleren te passen. In Nederland geven ze trouwens ook samples van foundation als je erna vraagt. De NW10 is perfect bij mij, dus misschien vindt jij nu ook een kleur die bij je past. Ik denk dat een donkere lip je echt wel mooi staat, maar als je het nooit draagt is het voor jezelf erg wennen.  





MissHolland said:


> Ben dus niet de enige die dat vind.. echt jammer van die blogs.. Ja heb wel een paar leuke dingen gekocht, en vandaag een nieuwe mascara van Chanel. Le Volume, ben benieuwd of hij ook idd zo goed is. Ik wou eigenlijk Sublime maar die was er niet meer..  Leuk die spulletjes van Kiko, ziet er goed uit! Heb je ze al uit geprobeerd? Die lipsticks van MAC zijn ook wel heel tof! Voor mij nog een beetje te donker maar vind het wel heel gaaf staan bij anderen. En ook nog een Inglot palette erbij gekocht hihi. Ach soms mag je je zelf lekker verwennen toch


 Ik gebruik zowel de Le Volume als de Sublime en vind ze beide erg fijn. Ik heb ze toevallig met 40% korting kunnen kopen.  





Corally said:


> AAAH ik heb net weer een Inglot 10-palette gekocht op eBay. Ik ben zo slecht bezig.  Maar ik verdien dit palette want afgelopen week was het zo zwaar met tentamens en het onderzoeksrapport van het project. En dan heb ik nog een week te gaan bah. Als het goed is is mijn Inglot oogschaduw verzameling nu wel compleet haha. Morgenmiddag ga ik na een tentamen ook naar de Primark, even lekker winkelen met een vriendin.


 Veel plezier met al je nieuwe spullen en het shoppen! Ik ben ook benieuwd wat je van de Punk Couture lipsticks vindt.


----------



## MissHolland (Jan 31, 2014)

Pinkdollface, ja het is echt heel lang wachten. Ik wacht ook nog steeds op 2 kwasten die ik vorig jaar heb besteld. Kreeg wel telkens netjes mail het langer duurde. Ze zijn ook wel snel met mails beantwoorden dat is wel erg fijn. Heb je ze allemaal in 1x bestelt of apart? Ik ben benieuwd wat je van de kwasten gaat vinden en hoe ze worden verzonden. Mijn vorige kwast (was maar 1tje) werd wel netjes verpakt en verzonden. Zelfde doos/verpakking is Hakuhodo. Het verzenden gaat tot nu toe wel iedere keer snel, heb ze elke keer binnen een week gehad en ik ben voor de goedkoopste verzend optie gegaan haha. 

Ik denk dat ik Chikuhodo tot April moet uit stellen. Had echt nieuwe kleding nodig, en kwam wat leuks tegen vandaag dus toch maar gekocht. Zul je net zien dat als je niet op zoek bent je kleding tegen komt die naar je smaak is. Ik ben altijd best kieskeurig met kleding.. Ook nog een nieuwe dagcreme en een serum gekocht van Louis Widmer, katsjinggg haha. Z4 spreekt mij ook wel erg aan. Ik wou de Z8 dan als vervanging voor de J110. Vind de J110 opzich wel fijn alleen is mijn huid zo mega gevoelig de laatste tijd dat die kwast nu wat prikt. De 16-1 wou ik dan als blush maar misschien dat ik dan ook wel voor de Z4 ga. Dan heb ik 2 kwasten van het zelfde formaat en er is over de Z4 is meer te vinden dan de 16-1 kwa revieuws. Moet dat nog even verder uit zoeken haha. De prijzen zijn idd wel erg verschillend.

Chanel Le Volume valt me eerlijk gezegd wat tegen. Misschien moet ik er even aan wennen.. Hij maakt mijn wimpers alleen wat dikker. Dior Overcurl was echt fantastisch!  enige nadeel is dat hij sneller uit droogt dan de mascara's die ik normaal altijd gebruikte. Dior krult mijn wimpers, maakt ze ietsje dikker en langer en bleef de hele dag perfect zitten. Dus dit is een beetje een teleurstelling.. Maar zoals ik zei misschien moet het wennen. Eerst maar een weekje proberen. Moest ook aan die van Dior wennen toen ik die voor het eerst gebruikte.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 31, 2014)

MissHolland said:


> Pinkdollface, ja het is echt heel lang wachten. Ik wacht ook nog steeds op 2 kwasten die ik vorig jaar heb besteld. Kreeg wel telkens netjes mail het langer duurde. Ze zijn ook wel snel met mails beantwoorden dat is wel erg fijn. Heb je ze allemaal in 1x bestelt of apart? Ik ben benieuwd wat je van de kwasten gaat vinden en hoe ze worden verzonden. Mijn vorige kwast (was maar 1tje) werd wel netjes verpakt en verzonden. Zelfde doos/verpakking is Hakuhodo. Het verzenden gaat tot nu toe wel iedere keer snel, heb ze elke keer binnen een week gehad en ik ben voor de goedkoopste verzend optie gegaan haha.    Ik denk dat ik Chikuhodo tot April moet uit stellen. Had echt nieuwe kleding nodig, en kwam wat leuks tegen vandaag dus toch maar gekocht. Zul je net zien dat als je niet op zoek bent je kleding tegen komt die naar je smaak is. Ik ben altijd best kieskeurig met kleding.. Ook nog een nieuwe dagcreme en een serum gekocht van Louis Widmer, katsjinggg haha. Z4 spreekt mij ook wel erg aan. Ik wou de Z8 dan als vervanging voor de J110. Vind de J110 opzich wel fijn alleen is mijn huid zo mega gevoelig de laatste tijd dat die kwast nu wat prikt. De 16-1 wou ik dan als blush maar misschien dat ik dan ook wel voor de Z4 ga. Dan heb ik 2 kwasten van het zelfde formaat en er is over de Z4 is meer te vinden dan de 16-1 kwa revieuws. Moet dat nog even verder uit zoeken haha. De prijzen zijn idd wel erg verschillend.   Chanel Le Volume valt me eerlijk gezegd wat tegen. Misschien moet ik er even aan wennen.. Hij maakt mijn wimpers alleen wat dikker. Dior Overcurl was echt fantastisch!  enige nadeel is dat hij sneller uit droogt dan de mascara's die ik normaal altijd gebruikte. Dior krult mijn wimpers, maakt ze ietsje dikker en langer en bleef de hele dag perfect zitten. Dus dit is een beetje een teleurstelling.. Maar zoals ik zei misschien moet het wennen. Eerst maar een weekje proberen. Moest ook aan die van Dior wennen toen ik die voor het eerst gebruikte.


 Dat is wel heel lang wachten als je ze vorig jaar bestelde. Ik heb ze in 1 keer besteld. Ik ben benieuwd hoe het gaat lopen. Kleren zijn belangrijker dan kwasten dus ik snap het helemaal. Ik ga ze waarschijnlijk wel volgende maand bestellen. Dan kan ik je wel laten weten hoe het allemaal gaat. Ik denk dat ik het ga combineren met een bestelling bij Tanseido. Ik verwacht dat de Z series beter van kwaliteit dan de Artist series, dus misschien is de Z-4 iets beter voor je gevoelige huid. Je hebt nog even om erover te denken en ik kan je mijn mening over de kwast ook nog geven als hij voor april binnen is. Ik moet ook vaak aan nieuwe mascara's wennen. Elke mascara lijkt toch een beetje zijn eigen techniek nodig te hebben. Ik vind de Dior mascara's ook snel uitdrogen maar wel fijn na de eerste paar dagen. In de eerste dagen is een mascara vaak net iets te vloeibaar vind ik.


----------



## MissHolland (Feb 2, 2014)

Ja klopt, vind ik ook dat de mascara de eerste dagen net iets te vloeibaar is haha. Ik dacht dat het aan mij lag maar dat is dus niet zo. Tanseido staat stiekum ook op mijn wishlist. Misschien 2 kwasten van Chikuhodo bestellen en 1 van Tansheido ofzo. Als het dan toch via een ander bedrijf gaat.. Of nog een maand langer uit stellen zodat ik misschien wat meer kan kopen. Ik zie wel even hoe het gaat. Hou me idd maar op de hoogste hoe het bestellen gaat. Ben echt heel benieuwd!!


----------



## Corally (Feb 5, 2014)

Ik heb al m'n nieuwe spulletjes nog niet gebruikt haha. (Alleen de Fairly Precious edsf en die is zo mooi!) Ik heb niet echt veel tijd gehad om uitgebreid te make-uppen door m'n tentamenweken.  Maar dat gaat snel veranderen. Morgen sowieso een uitgebreide look voor de presentatie van het project. We hebben deze periode een nieuw idee voor een tijdschrift moeten verzinnen en positioneren (met héél veel onderzoek x.x) en we zijn de beste van de klas dus wij moeten (samen met de beste van andere klassen) 's middags apart presenteren voor iemand die er namens Sanoma is. Zij gaat dan het beste tijdschrift kiezen. Wel grappig.    M'n Inglot palette is ook al binnen. YAY!  Kon ik wel gebruiken na het hopeloze tentamen van vanochtend.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Feb 5, 2014)

Corally said:


> M'n Inglot palette is ook al binnen. YAY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Wat leuk van jullie tijdschrift! Veel succes morgen! Vervelend van de tentamendrukte, maar hopelijk kan de nieuwe make-up het een beetje goed maken. Ik heb vanaf deze week ook veel minder tijd. Ik ben namelijk begonnen met afstuderen en daarvoor loop ik stage in het Catharina ziekenhuis op de radiotherapie afdeling. Het is heel interessant en ik denk dat het een stuk beter gaat bevallen dan mijn vorige stage gelukkig.


----------



## Kleinee (Feb 11, 2014)

Ooh leuk er komt een MAC winkel in Hasselt! (eindelijk!)


----------



## Pinkdollface (Feb 11, 2014)

Kleinee said:


> Ooh leuk er komt een MAC winkel in Hasselt! (eindelijk!)


  Wat leuk! Volgende week woensdag opent de nieuwe Douglas met Mac counter in Eindhoven en ze krijgen er ook nog Smashbox en Benefit! Benefit heb ik natuurlijk al wel eens gezien, maar in Eindhoven was het niet verkrijgbaar en Smashbox heb ik nog nooit gezien dus daar kijk ik best naar uit.


----------



## Kleinee (Feb 12, 2014)

Ooh is ook wel fijn om te horen want ik ga regelmatig naar Eindhoven! mm Smashbox is mij ook wel niet bekend eigenlijk.


----------



## Corally (Feb 19, 2014)

De Kiko website is zo slecht voor m'n portemonnee! Er is weer zó'n leuke collectie uitgekomen. Denk dat ik weer snel een bestelling ga doen.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Feb 19, 2014)

Corally said:


> De Kiko website is zo slecht voor m'n portemonnee! Er is weer zó'n leuke collectie uitgekomen. Denk dat ik weer snel een bestelling ga doen.


  Haha bevalt alles goed? Mijn portemonnee heeft het ook zwaar met al die mooie japanse kwasten. Ik ga volgende week mijn eerste bestelling plaatsen voor Chikuhodo en Tanseido!


----------



## MissHolland (Feb 19, 2014)

Ons Douglas verkoopt nu ook Smashbox, het zag er allemaal wel goed uit.

Corally, ik heb nog nooit iets van Kiko gekocht. Misschien als ik over een tijdje wat geld over hou dat ik dan ook eens een kleine bestelling ga plaatsen. Nikkie had nu ook leuke producten in haar haul video.

  Pinkdollface, jaaa ben zoooooo benieuwd naar die kwasten!! Ik ga echt voorlopig een no-buy hebben. Alleen wat echt nodig is koop ik. Dus ik kijk voorlopig even niet in de topics over nieuwe MAC collecties hihi


----------



## Dragonetta (Feb 22, 2014)

Mag ik hier ook meekletsen?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ik ben op dit forum terecht gekomen door iemand op een ander forum (MissHolland?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) en ik vind het make-up topic daar niet echt interessant meer.

  Ik ben (nog) niet echt een heel erge MAC addict, heb er een paar lipsticks van en ben nu bezig een pro-palette te vullen. Heb net een bestelling geplaatst dus ik hoop dat ie woensdag vol is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ik heb alweer een tweede klaarliggen die gevuld moet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Maar ik wou dus meteen even vragen wat jullie favoriete MAC oogschaduws zijn/echte aanraders? Vind het echt lastig om MAC kleurtjes uit te zoeken, er is zoveel keuze.


----------



## MissHolland (Feb 23, 2014)

Welkom op Specktra!! Dit forum is heel gevaarlijk voor je makeup verslaving haha.   Ik heb helaas niet zoveel oogschaduw vanwege mijn gevoelige oogleden. Maar mijn favoriet is Patina. Die verveelt mij nooit.  Gister voor het eerst Catrice Material girl (volgens mij heet die zo) op gehad in het openbaar en kreeg allemaal complimentjes hihi. Hij is een beetje roze/paarsig. Hele mooie kleur.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Feb 23, 2014)

Dragonetta said:


> Mag ik hier ook meekletsen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Natuurlijk ben je hier welkom!
  Ik vind Patina net als MissHolland ook heel mooi. Als je niet alleen neutrale oogschaduws wilt maar ook kleurtjes wil proberen is Humid een hele mooie omdat die ook makkelijk met neutrale oogschaduws te combineren is. Als highlightkleuren vind ik Blanc Type (matte en neutraal misschien iets naar de gele kant) en Vanilla (klein beetje glans en roze ondertoon) heel fijn. In de crease als blendingkleuren gebruik ik Wedge en Omega veel.  Als donkerbruine kleuren raad ik Espresso (koele bruine kleur) en Brown Down (warme bruine kleur) aan. Verder vind ik Satin Taupe, Naked Lunch, All That Glitters en Woodwinked fijn voor dagelijks gebruik. Sommige vinden Woodwinked iets te warm, maar als ik twee kleuren op mijn oogleden gebruik met bijvoorbeeld Naked Lunch aan de binnenkant en Woodwinked aan de buitenkant vind ik het goed te doen. Ik hoop dat je er iets aan hebt.


----------



## Dragonetta (Feb 23, 2014)

Jammer MissHolland dat je amper oogschaduw kan dragen! Ik heb op het moment eczeem op mijn oogleden door hooikoorts dus ik moet ook even rustig aandoen.
  Heb Material Girl ff gezocht en ziet er mooi uit!  Zijn Catrice lipsticks een beetje fijn? Ben een beetje een snob op dit gebied, heb eigenlijk alleen maar MAC of parfumerielipstick. 

  Patina is al onderweg naar mij! Blanc Type heb ik even opgezocht, die lijkt me wel mooi als highlighter idd.  Ik heb nu alleen Brullée als matte highlighter maar die is eigenlijk net te donker om highlighter te zijn, meer om uit te blenden. Wedge is ook mooi, maar volgensmij lijkt die best wel op Cork? Espresso, Naked Lunch, All That Glitters, Satin Taupe en Woodwinked heb ik trouwens al (en verder Cork, Brulee, Copperplate, Coppering en Cranberry. Contrast, Patina, Shale, Typographic en Club zijn onderweg) . Ik vind Woodwinked idd ook een beetje warm, met goud moet ik altijd uitkijken dat ik er niet ziekjes uit ga zien. Naked Lunch aan de binnenkant en Woodwinked aan de buitenkant is wel een goed idee! Als ik je avatar zo zie hebben we denk ik ook wel een beetje dezelfde kleuren (blond, lichte huid).

  Trouwens, ik zag dat het over Kiko ging! Ik vind hun oogpotloden echt heel fijn. Ze hebben ook van die smokeyeyepotloden, ongeveer dezelfde grootte als de NYX jumopencils. Die vind ik zelf ook heel fijn als basis of als lijntje boven het oog. Oogschaduws heb ik eigenlijk nooit geprobeerd van Kiko, ik zag wel dat ze nu van die lege paletten hebben die je zelf kan vullen met losse kleurtjes, zelfde idee als MAC alleen ietsje goedkoper.  Ze hebben ook allerlei verschillende formaten palettes.


----------



## Kleinee (Feb 24, 2014)

Persoonlijk vind ik Swiss Chocolate, Texture en Shroom ook leuke kleuren van MAC die altijd wel passen. Zijn heel mooi om te blenden in je arcadeboog.. en verder zou ik je ook zeker aan raden om eens een paintpot te proberen van MAC als basis


----------



## Pinkdollface (Feb 24, 2014)

Dragonetta said:


> Jammer MissHolland dat je amper oogschaduw kan dragen! Ik heb op het moment eczeem op mijn oogleden door hooikoorts dus ik moet ook even rustig aandoen.
> Heb Material Girl ff gezocht en ziet er mooi uit!  Zijn Catrice lipsticks een beetje fijn? Ben een beetje een snob op dit gebied, heb eigenlijk alleen maar MAC of parfumerielipstick.
> 
> Patina is al onderweg naar mij! Blanc Type heb ik even opgezocht, die lijkt me wel mooi als highlighter idd.  Ik heb nu alleen Brullée als matte highlighter maar die is eigenlijk net te donker om highlighter te zijn, meer om uit te blenden. Wedge is ook mooi, maar volgensmij lijkt die best wel op Cork? Espresso, Naked Lunch, All That Glitters, Satin Taupe en Woodwinked heb ik trouwens al (en verder Cork, Brulee, Copperplate, Coppering en Cranberry. Contrast, Patina, Shale, Typographic en Club zijn onderweg) . Ik vind Woodwinked idd ook een beetje warm, met goud moet ik altijd uitkijken dat ik er niet ziekjes uit ga zien. Naked Lunch aan de binnenkant en Woodwinked aan de buitenkant is wel een goed idee! Als ik je avatar zo zie hebben we denk ik ook wel een beetje dezelfde kleuren (blond, lichte huid).
> ...


  Je hebt al een mooie verzameling oogschaduws! Ik zou die eerst goed uittesten om te kijken van wat voor kleuren je het meest houdt. Wedge en Cork lijken volgens mij inderdaad op elkaar. Misschien is de één net iets koeler dan de ander. Blanc Type is volgens mij één van de lichtste kleuren die ze hebben en die zou wel moeten kunnen als matte highlighter. Je zou Woodwinked ook in de arcadeboog kunnen gebruiken met een koele matte kleur om het wat meer diepte te geven.


----------



## Dragonetta (Feb 26, 2014)

Bedankt voor de tips!  Paintpots heb ik ook al naar gekeken, vooral Indian Wood vind ik echt supermooi! welke zouden jullie aanraden? Ik lees nl erg veel over Painterly, maar is dat niet gewoon een oogschaduwbasis? Blackground staat trouwens ook op mijn verlanglijstje. Haha MAC is echt verslavend.


----------



## Kleinee (Feb 26, 2014)

ja zelf gebruik ik ook Painterly als basis. Is een heel fijne kleur om mee te werken. Verder gebruik ik ook vaak Constructivist. Is een vrij donkere kleur al wel.


----------



## MissHolland (Feb 26, 2014)

Indian Wood lijkt mij ook erg mooi. Die staat op mijn wishlist voor als mijn ogen weer een keer eczeem vrij worden haha.   Ik heb net nog een kwast van Koyudo besteld.. een platte poeder kwast. Hopelijk schiet het een beetje op bij Koyudo en komt de bestelling die ik samen met pinkdollface doe een beetje tegelijk aan. Heb jij je Koyudo kwasten al pinkdollface?


----------



## Pinkdollface (Feb 26, 2014)

MissHolland said:


> Ik heb net nog een kwast van Koyudo besteld.. een platte poeder kwast. Hopelijk schiet het een beetje op bij Koyudo en komt de bestelling die ik samen met pinkdollface doe een beetje tegelijk aan. Heb jij je Koyudo kwasten al pinkdollface?


  Nee ze moeten er nog 1 binnen krijgen. Bij die kwast was een wachttijd van 2-4 weken toen ik hem bestelde en nu zitten we in de 4e week. Hopelijk krijg ik ze volgende week. Welke heb jij nog besteld?


----------



## MissHolland (Feb 26, 2014)

Hmm duurt lang he.. Die foundation kwast van mij is ook nog niet op de post.. die had ik 23 januari besteld. De platte kwast die ik besteld heb is de FPr002 van de Purin series. Ik heb nu alleen een platte kabuki kwast maar vind een normale ook wel fijn om er bij te hebben. Als ik de poeder met zo'n kwast aan breng blijft mijn huid net even wat langer mat. Gebruik hem alleen op mijn voorhoofd. De rest doe ik met de J110.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Feb 27, 2014)

MissHolland said:


> Hmm duurt lang he.. Die foundation kwast van mij is ook nog niet op de post.. die had ik 23 januari besteld. De platte kwast die ik besteld heb is de FPr002 van de Purin series. Ik heb nu alleen een platte kabuki kwast maar vind een normale ook wel fijn om er bij te hebben. Als ik de poeder met zo'n kwast aan breng blijft mijn huid net even wat langer mat. Gebruik hem alleen op mijn voorhoofd. De rest doe ik met de J110.


  Ik heb 31 januari besteld. Dan duurt dat van jou wel heel lang. Ik hoop echt dat het nu niet lang meer duurt.


----------



## Corally (Mar 1, 2014)

Pinkdollface said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > De Kiko website is zo slecht voor m'n portemonnee! Er is weer zó'n leuke collectie uitgekomen. Denk dat ik weer snel een bestelling ga doen.
> ...


  Ik heb nog niet alles gebruikt maar wat ik gebruikt heb bevalt goed ja.  Maar ik heb tot nu amper reviews gezien van die collectie dus ik wacht nog even. Haha nog meer kwasten. :haha:  





MissHolland said:


> Ons Douglas verkoopt nu ook Smashbox, het zag er allemaal wel goed uit.   Corally, ik heb nog nooit iets van Kiko gekocht. Misschien als ik over een tijdje wat geld over hou dat ik dan ook eens een kleine bestelling ga plaatsen. Nikkie had nu ook leuke producten in haar haul video.  Pinkdollface, jaaa ben zoooooo benieuwd naar die kwasten!! Ik ga echt voorlopig een no-buy hebben. Alleen wat echt nodig is koop ik. Dus ik kijk voorlopig even niet in de topics over nieuwe MAC collecties hihi


  Zou het zeker een keer doen. Kiko is heel leuk.


----------



## Corally (Mar 1, 2014)

Ik vind het trouwens zo irritant dat Fantasy of Flowers sinds vanochtend op alle websites te krijgen is. Normaal verschilt het een dag of twee dagen (handig want dan kan je websites stalken) en nu kreeg ik mails van Bijenkorf en MAC dat het online was (en ik kom net m'n bed uit *ahum* dus ik gelijk stressen) en ik keek ook bij Douglas en daar stond ie ook al online. (Op Bijenkorf staan trouwens alleen kwasten enzo van de collectie.) Heb liever dat ze geen mails versturen eerlijk gezegd. Had de collecties nog niet verwacht ook.. dacht dat het van de week online zou komen. Heb het nu bij MAC besteld, bestel altijd liever bij Douglas maar daar was Perfect Topping al uitverkocht en Dreaming Dahlia ook bijna. Vind het zo jammer dat Douglas zo weinig stock heeft. Maar goed, ik zie wel wat voor PT ik krijg, met een boel geluk krijg ik een BU-achtige versie omdat de mijne amper paars heeft maar wel echt veining enzo en anders krijg ik zo'n crapping topping die ik ook mooi vind en gelijk kan gebruiken . Hebben jullie nog iets gekocht of gaan jullie naar de winkel? Of skippen jullie helemaal?


----------



## rooocelle (Mar 1, 2014)

Ben net naar de Bijenkorf geweest en vroeg om een PT met veel paars. Was een hele onvriendelijke en haastige vrouw die me best wel een crappy PT gaf. Al was hij wel mooier dan alles wat ik er zag liggen.


----------



## Corally (Mar 1, 2014)

Aah scheit, ik zie net pas op Beautyscene dat de datum naar 1 maart is gegaan, was eerst 8 maart! Geen wonder..  Jammer rooocelle!


----------



## rooocelle (Mar 1, 2014)

Heel raar dat ze hele tijd verschuiven met die data. Heel slecht van Mac eigenlijk.


----------



## Dragonetta (Mar 2, 2014)

Hmm ik word niet zo wild van de Fantasy of Flowers, alleen Heavenly Hibrid lijkt me een mooie lipstick. Dus als ik die toevallig zie in de winkel morgen neem ik hem misschien wel mee, maar ik ga er geen moeite voor doen. 
  Ik vind dat ook altijd met MAC collecties, het is altijd zo vaag met de data en het is binnen de kortste keren uitverkocht dus daardoor heb ik dan eigenlijk helemaal al geen zin meer om iets te kopen.

  Ik ben benieuwd naar jullie Koyudo kwasten! Ik wil zelf eigenlijk ook wel wat kwasten daarvan, maar ik vind het zo duur en dan koop ik liever make-up. Maarja wat is duur uiteindelijk als ze heel fijn zijn en superlang meegaan.  (Mijn Zoeveset van €30 die ik iets meer dan een half jaar heb prikken en beginnen nu al lelijk te worden, dus dat zal uiteindelijk duurder zijn als je dat altijd doet  )


----------



## Dragonetta (Mar 3, 2014)

Ik was vandaag even langs de MAC counter gedaan maar Heavenly Hybrid was al uitverkocht helaas.. Ze hadden hem dichtgeplakt, dus ik vroeg of ik hem even mocht zien omdat ik hem nog wel op internet had zien staan. Dat vrouwtje haalt het plakband ervanaf, zet een swatch op mijn hand en plakt hem meteen weer dicht en wijst me 2 lipsticks aan die er wel op lijken en gaat weer met iets anders bezig. Ik ben nog nooit raar behandeld ofzo bij MAC, maar vond dit wel een beetje vreemd eigenlijk. Had hem graag even op mijn lippen nog willen uitproberen. Nouja, ik laat deze collectie maar helemaal aan me voorbij gaan.

  Nu ik even google is Dreaming Dahlia trouwens ook mooi! Haha jammer dat ik dat nu pas zie, want die stond er nog wel maar toen ik hem zo zag trok ie me niet zo.


----------



## Kleinee (Mar 3, 2014)

Ik ben persoonlijk niet zo gek van deze collectie.. Wel leuk dat het terug frisse kleurtjes zijn voor de lente maar toch denk ik dat ik deze collectie ga skippen.
  Afgelopen weekend was ik in Parijs en daar lag wel de Punk Couture collectie bij de mac winkels!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Mar 4, 2014)

Ik heb ook nog niets gekocht van de Fantasy of Flowers collectie. Ik ben hem ook nog niet gaan bekijken. Dat ga ik vandaag denk ik wel even doen, maar ik verwacht dat ik niets meeneem. In plaats van make-up heb ik lekker parfum gekocht :amused:


----------



## Kleinee (Mar 4, 2014)

Is ook altijd leuk!


----------



## Kleinee (Mar 5, 2014)

iemand enig idee hoeveel de brush belt van mac kost? Op de site kan je hem jammer genoeg niet bestellen


----------



## Corally (Mar 5, 2014)

Kleinee said:


> iemand enig idee hoeveel de brush belt van mac kost? Op de site kan je hem jammer genoeg niet bestellen


  Meer dan €40 in ieder geval, exacte prijs weet ik helaas niet!


----------



## Corally (Mar 5, 2014)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ik heb ook nog niets gekocht van de Fantasy of Flowers collectie. Ik ben hem ook nog niet gaan bekijken. Dat ga ik vandaag denk ik wel even doen, maar ik verwacht dat ik niets meeneem. In plaats van make-up heb ik lekker parfum gekocht :amused:


  Wat eng om dit te horen! :lol: Welke parfum heb je gekocht?  Ik krijg m'n pakje zo trouwens. :cheer:


----------



## Pinkdollface (Mar 5, 2014)

Corally said:


> Ik krijg m'n pakje zo trouwens.


  Uhh ik heb er 7 gekocht in de afgelopen paar weken
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (tja net als met make-up hou ik van afwisseling dus ik kon niet met één geur beginnen natuurlijk
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
  - Guerlain Shalimar
  - YSL Opium
  - YSL Belle d'Opium
  - Dior Miss Dior le parfum
  - Chanel Coco Mademoiselle
  - Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy
  - Lolita Lempicka L de Lolita Lempicka
  Ik heb me ook maar aangemeld op een parfumforum, want ik heb zo'n vermoeden dat dit een nieuwe verslaving gaat worden. De behoefte om make-up te kopen neemt best wel af bij mij en de FoF collectie deed me niet veel toen ik hem gisteren bekeek. In tegenstelling tot de parfums die ik geroken heb het afgelopen weekend en gisteren. Ik ben namelijk voor het eerst bij een Skins winkel geweest en een winkeltje in Eindhoven met niche parfummerken! Ik ben helemaal verliefd op al die geuren. Ik heb ook samples besteld via de Skins webshop en die zijn gisteren bezorgd. Vandaag draag ik Dries van Noten van Frederic Malle en dat was één van de samples. Frederic Malle heeft ook een geur Portrait of a Lady die ik bij Skins geroken heb en waar ik daarna een sample van bestelde en die geur is helemaal geweldig!
  Het is niet zo dat ik make-up niet meer leuk vind, want ik ben heel blij met de collectie die ik heb, maar ik heb gewoon zoveel en nieuwe spullen voegen niet meer zoveel toe tenzij het iets heel speciaals is. Ik heb nooit het geld overgehad voor parfum, omdat het aan make-up opging en nu dat minder wordt kan ik me in de parfumwereld gaan verdiepen. Ik wil ook nog graag naar de douglas in Den Haag, want daar schijnen ze hele exclusieve geuren van Guerlain te hebben en dat is toch één van mijn favoriete merken. En natuurlijk wil ik een aantal van die niche parfums die ik heb kunnen ruiken bij Skins en dat winkeltje in Eindhoven.


----------



## Corally (Mar 5, 2014)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ik krijg m'n pakje zo trouwens. :cheer:


 Uhh ik heb er 7 gekocht in de afgelopen paar weken  (tja net als met make-up hou ik van afwisseling dus ik kon niet met één geur beginnen natuurlijk:haha: ) - Guerlain Shalimar - YSL Opium - YSL Belle d'Opium - Dior Miss Dior le parfum - Chanel Coco Mademoiselle - Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy - Lolita Lempicka L de Lolita Lempicka Ik heb me ook maar aangemeld op een parfumforum, want ik heb zo'n vermoeden dat dit een nieuwe verslaving gaat worden. De behoefte om make-up te kopen neemt best wel af bij mij en de FoF collectie deed me niet veel toen ik hem gisteren bekeek. In tegenstelling tot de parfums die ik geroken heb het afgelopen weekend en gisteren. Ik ben namelijk voor het eerst bij een Skins winkel geweest en een winkeltje in Eindhoven met niche parfummerken! Ik ben helemaal verliefd op al die geuren. Ik heb ook samples besteld via de Skins webshop en die zijn gisteren bezorgd. Vandaag draag ik Dries van Noten van Frederic Malle en dat was één van de samples. Frederic Malle heeft ook een geur Portrait of a Lady die ik bij Skins geroken heb en waar ik daarna een sample van bestelde en die geur is helemaal geweldig! Het is niet zo dat ik make-up niet meer leuk vind, want ik ben heel blij met de collectie die ik heb, maar ik heb gewoon zoveel en nieuwe spullen voegen niet meer zoveel toe tenzij het iets heel speciaals is. Ik heb nooit het geld overgehad voor parfum, omdat het aan make-up opging en nu dat minder wordt kan ik me in de parfumwereld gaan verdiepen. Ik wil ook nog graag naar de douglas in Den Haag, want daar schijnen ze hele exclusieve geuren van Guerlain te hebben en dat is toch één van mijn favoriete merken. En natuurlijk wil ik een aantal van die niche parfums die ik heb kunnen ruiken bij Skins en dat winkeltje in Eindhoven. [/quote]  Wow haha. Ik snap je wel! Van de aankomende collecties hoef ik ook (haast) niks volgens mij. Ik heb trouwens ook L de Lolita Lempicka en ik wil Coco Mademoiselle en Viva La Juicy (en nog veel meer parfum ). Ik heb ook een tijdje een parfum kopen-verslaving gehad. Maar ik heb nu zoveel parfum dat ik eigenlijk alleen maar parfum vraag met kerst of voor m'n verjaardag. Ik ben nog nooit bij Skins geweest, lijkt me wel heel leuk. Ik heb dit jaar geen parfum gevraagd voor m'n verjaardag... morgen ben ik jarig en ik denk dat we morgen gaan kijken voor een nieuwe laptop (YAAAY).  Ik hoop dat ze die ene ik wil nog steeds hebben, op de webshop is 'ie nu tijdelijk uitverkocht. Geen idee welke ik anders moet nemen als die er niet is.. :lol:


----------



## Corally (Mar 5, 2014)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ik krijg m'n pakje zo trouwens. :cheer:


 Uhh ik heb er 7 gekocht in de afgelopen paar weken  (tja net als met make-up hou ik van afwisseling dus ik kon niet met één geur beginnen natuurlijk:haha: ) - Guerlain Shalimar - YSL Opium - YSL Belle d'Opium - Dior Miss Dior le parfum - Chanel Coco Mademoiselle - Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy - Lolita Lempicka L de Lolita Lempicka Ik heb me ook maar aangemeld op een parfumforum, want ik heb zo'n vermoeden dat dit een nieuwe verslaving gaat worden. De behoefte om make-up te kopen neemt best wel af bij mij en de FoF collectie deed me niet veel toen ik hem gisteren bekeek. In tegenstelling tot de parfums die ik geroken heb het afgelopen weekend en gisteren. Ik ben namelijk voor het eerst bij een Skins winkel geweest en een winkeltje in Eindhoven met niche parfummerken! Ik ben helemaal verliefd op al die geuren. Ik heb ook samples besteld via de Skins webshop en die zijn gisteren bezorgd. Vandaag draag ik Dries van Noten van Frederic Malle en dat was één van de samples. Frederic Malle heeft ook een geur Portrait of a Lady die ik bij Skins geroken heb en waar ik daarna een sample van bestelde en die geur is helemaal geweldig! Het is niet zo dat ik make-up niet meer leuk vind, want ik ben heel blij met de collectie die ik heb, maar ik heb gewoon zoveel en nieuwe spullen voegen niet meer zoveel toe tenzij het iets heel speciaals is. Ik heb nooit het geld overgehad voor parfum, omdat het aan make-up opging en nu dat minder wordt kan ik me in de parfumwereld gaan verdiepen. Ik wil ook nog graag naar de douglas in Den Haag, want daar schijnen ze hele exclusieve geuren van Guerlain te hebben en dat is toch één van mijn favoriete merken. En natuurlijk wil ik een aantal van die niche parfums die ik heb kunnen ruiken bij Skins en dat winkeltje in Eindhoven. [/quote]  Wow haha. Ik snap je wel! Van de aankomende collecties hoef ik ook (haast) niks volgens mij. Ik heb trouwens ook L de Lolita Lempicka en ik wil Coco Mademoiselle en Viva La Juicy (en nog veel meer parfum ). Ik heb ook een tijdje een parfum kopen-verslaving gehad. Maar ik heb nu zoveel parfum dat ik eigenlijk alleen maar parfum vraag met kerst of voor m'n verjaardag. Ik ben nog nooit bij Skins geweest, lijkt me wel heel leuk. Ik heb dit jaar geen parfum gevraagd voor m'n verjaardag... morgen ben ik jarig en ik denk dat we morgen gaan kijken voor een nieuwe laptop (YAAAY).  Ik hoop dat ze die ene ik wil nog steeds hebben, op de webshop is 'ie nu tijdelijk uitverkocht. Geen idee welke ik anders moet nemen als die er niet is.. :lol:[/quote]


----------



## Corally (Mar 5, 2014)

Pinkdollface said:


> Uhh ik heb er 7 gekocht in de afgelopen paar weken  (tja net als met make-up hou ik van afwisseling dus ik kon niet met één geur beginnen natuurlijk:haha: ) - Guerlain Shalimar - YSL Opium - YSL Belle d'Opium - Dior Miss Dior le parfum - Chanel Coco Mademoiselle - Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy - Lolita Lempicka L de Lolita Lempicka Ik heb me ook maar aangemeld op een parfumforum, want ik heb zo'n vermoeden dat dit een nieuwe verslaving gaat worden. De behoefte om make-up te kopen neemt best wel af bij mij en de FoF collectie deed me niet veel toen ik hem gisteren bekeek. In tegenstelling tot de parfums die ik geroken heb het afgelopen weekend en gisteren. Ik ben namelijk voor het eerst bij een Skins winkel geweest en een winkeltje in Eindhoven met niche parfummerken! Ik ben helemaal verliefd op al die geuren. Ik heb ook samples besteld via de Skins webshop en die zijn gisteren bezorgd. Vandaag draag ik Dries van Noten van Frederic Malle en dat was één van de samples. Frederic Malle heeft ook een geur Portrait of a Lady die ik bij Skins geroken heb en waar ik daarna een sample van bestelde en die geur is helemaal geweldig! Het is niet zo dat ik make-up niet meer leuk vind, want ik ben heel blij met de collectie die ik heb, maar ik heb gewoon zoveel en nieuwe spullen voegen niet meer zoveel toe tenzij het iets heel speciaals is. Ik heb nooit het geld overgehad voor parfum, omdat het aan make-up opging en nu dat minder wordt kan ik me in de parfumwereld gaan verdiepen. Ik wil ook nog graag naar de douglas in Den Haag, want daar schijnen ze hele exclusieve geuren van Guerlain te hebben en dat is toch één van mijn favoriete merken. En natuurlijk wil ik een aantal van die niche parfums die ik heb kunnen ruiken bij Skins en dat winkeltje in Eindhoven.


  Wow haha. Ik snap je wel! Van de aankomende collecties hoef ik ook (haast) niks volgens mij. Ik heb trouwens ook L de Lolita Lempicka en ik wil Coco Mademoiselle en Viva La Juicy (en nog veel meer parfum ). Ik heb ook een tijdje een parfum kopen-verslaving gehad. Maar ik heb nu zoveel parfum dat ik eigenlijk alleen maar parfum vraag met kerst of voor m'n verjaardag. Ik ben nog nooit bij Skins geweest, lijkt me wel heel leuk. Ik heb dit jaar geen parfum gevraagd voor m'n verjaardag... morgen ben ik jarig en ik denk dat we morgen gaan kijken voor een nieuwe laptop (YAAAY).  Ik hoop dat ze die ene ik wil nog steeds hebben, op de webshop is 'ie nu al een tijdje tijdelijk uitverkocht. Geen idee welke ik anders moet nemen als die er niet is.. :lol:


----------



## Pinkdollface (Mar 5, 2014)

Corally said:


> Wow haha. Ik snap je wel! Van de aankomende collecties hoef ik ook (haast) niks volgens mij. Ik heb trouwens ook L de Lolita Lempicka en ik wil Coco Mademoiselle en Viva La Juicy (en nog veel meer parfum ). Ik heb ook een tijdje een parfum kopen-verslaving gehad. Maar ik heb nu zoveel parfum dat ik eigenlijk alleen maar parfum vraag met kerst of voor m'n verjaardag. Ik ben nog nooit bij Skins geweest, lijkt me wel heel leuk. Ik heb dit jaar geen parfum gevraagd voor m'n verjaardag... morgen ben ik jarig en ik denk dat we morgen gaan kijken voor een nieuwe laptop (YAAAY).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Grappig dat jij dat ook zo hebt gehad met parfums! Coco Mademoiselle is echt heel erg lekker en die zou ik eerder aanraden dan Viva La Juicy. Bij de Ici Paris hebben ze 20% korting bij aankoop van 2 geuren en daar heb ik de afgelopen weken goed gebruik van gemaakt en tja dan moet ik er natuurlijk ook telkens 2 kopen lol. Ik wil nu vooral nog zeer dure parfums, dus zal het wat rustiger aan gaan. Als je een keer bij Skins bent moet je niet schrikken van de prijzen trouwens. Het is wel heel leuk om er te gaan kijken. Ik was in Oosterbeek en het was een erg mooie winkel, heel erg luxe. Heb jij toevallig ook een aantal moeilijk te krijgen parfums van bijvoorbeeld niche merken?
  Alvast gefeliciteerd! Ik hoop dat je een leuke dag hebt morgen! Welke laptop wilde je? Ik heb eind van de zomer vorig jaar mijn nieuwe laptop gekregen en ben er nog steeds superblij mee. Ik hoop dat jij er ook een vindt die je bevalt.


----------



## Dragonetta (Mar 5, 2014)

Haha wow dat zijn wel veel geuren de laatste tijd Pinkdollface!  Wel een leuke vervanging voor je makeupkoopverslaving. 
  Hebben jullie hier trouwens ook echt een signature geurtje of wisselen jullie meer af? Ik heb namelijk altijd dat als ik een nieuwe koop, ik mijn ouden nooit meer gebruik omdat ik dan zat ben van die geuren (alleen Pure Poison van Dior blijf ik lekker vinden).

  Vandaag heb ik trouwens toch maar Heavenly Hybrid van de FF collectie besteld en nog een oogschaduwpan (Mylar). Ben bang dat ik anders spijt heb dat ik hem niet gekocht heb als ie er niet meer is.  Hoop dat ie zaterdag nog aankomt!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Mar 5, 2014)

Dragonetta said:


> Haha wow dat zijn wel veel geuren de laatste tijd Pinkdollface!  Wel een leuke vervanging voor je makeupkoopverslaving.
> Hebben jullie hier trouwens ook echt een signature geurtje of wisselen jullie meer af? Ik heb namelijk altijd dat als ik een nieuwe koop, ik mijn ouden nooit meer gebruik omdat ik dan zat ben van die geuren (alleen Pure Poison van Dior blijf ik lekker vinden).
> 
> Vandaag heb ik trouwens toch maar Heavenly Hybrid van de FF collectie besteld en nog een oogschaduwpan (Mylar). Ben bang dat ik anders spijt heb dat ik hem niet gekocht heb als ie er niet meer is.  Hoop dat ie zaterdag nog aankomt!


  Haha ja klopt Ik sla nogal door soms als ik iets nieuws ontdek waar ik gek op ben. Ik heb nog geen signature, maar zodra ik het geld heb voor de Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady dan zou dat hem wel eens kunnen worden. Mijn vriend vond die ook heel lekker ruiken en ik denk dat ik hem ook best zou kunnen dragen als ik ga trouwen. Maar ik heb natuurlijk nog meer te ontdekken, dus wie weet kom ik nog iets anders tegen.


----------



## Kleinee (Mar 5, 2014)

Corally said:


> Meer dan €40 in ieder geval, exacte prijs weet ik helaas niet!


mmm toch nog meer dan ik gedacht had


----------



## Kleinee (Mar 5, 2014)

Dragonetta said:


> Haha wow dat zijn wel veel geuren de laatste tijd Pinkdollface!  Wel een leuke vervanging voor je makeupkoopverslaving.
> Hebben jullie hier trouwens ook echt een signature geurtje of wisselen jullie meer af? Ik heb namelijk altijd dat als ik een nieuwe koop, ik mijn ouden nooit meer gebruik omdat ik dan zat ben van die geuren (alleen Pure Poison van Dior blijf ik lekker vinden).
> 
> Vandaag heb ik trouwens toch maar Heavenly Hybrid van de FF collectie besteld en nog een oogschaduwpan (Mylar). Ben bang dat ik anders spijt heb dat ik hem niet gekocht heb als ie er niet meer is.  Hoop dat ie zaterdag nog aankomt!


Mylar is een toffe kleur die je met veel kan combineren wel!


----------



## Corally (Mar 6, 2014)

Pinkdollface said:


> Grappig dat jij dat ook zo hebt gehad met parfums! Coco Mademoiselle is echt heel erg lekker en die zou ik eerder aanraden dan Viva La Juicy. Bij de Ici Paris hebben ze 20% korting bij aankoop van 2 geuren en daar heb ik de afgelopen weken goed gebruik van gemaakt en tja dan moet ik er natuurlijk ook telkens 2 kopen lol. Ik wil nu vooral nog zeer dure parfums, dus zal het wat rustiger aan gaan. Als je een keer bij Skins bent moet je niet schrikken van de prijzen trouwens. Het is wel heel leuk om er te gaan kijken. Ik was in Oosterbeek en het was een erg mooie winkel, heel erg luxe. Heb jij toevallig ook een aantal moeilijk te krijgen parfums van bijvoorbeeld niche merken? Alvast gefeliciteerd! Ik hoop dat je een leuke dag hebt morgen! Welke laptop wilde je? Ik heb eind van de zomer vorig jaar mijn nieuwe laptop gekregen en ben er nog steeds superblij mee. Ik hoop dat jij er ook een vindt die je bevalt.


  Coco Mademoiselle staat ook helemaal bovenaan mijn lijst, samen met een stel andere. :lol: Maar die staat al een aantal jaar op mijn verjaardags/kerstlijstje en ik heb hem nog steeds niet hahaha.  Haha ik weet dat de prijzen hoog zijn bij Skins.. misschien dat ik er daarom nog nooit ben geweest. xD Ik heb geen parfum van niche merken overigens.  En dankjewel!!  Ik vier mijn verjaardag zondag dus vandaag is eigenlijk alleen laptop uitzoeken haha. Als mijn vader tenminste op tijd thuis komt van werk want het is al half 2.. Misschien dat we vandaag ook nog uiteten gaan maar dat weet ik niet zeker haha.  Ik wil deze: http://www.mediamarkt.nl/mcs/product/SONY-Vaio-Fit-14E-SVF1421G4EW-Wit,10259,482723,1043325.html?langId=-11 Maar ze hebben ook andere Vaios dus misschien dat het toch een andere (krachtigere) wordt.  Mooi dat 'ie nog steeds bevalt! Ik zie er zo tegenop om windows 8 te gebruiken hè. Helemaal omdat ik waarschijnlijk een laptop zonder touchscreen neem (ik kan niet tegen al die vegen enzo xD). Heb jij trouwens geüpdatet naar windows 8.1? Ik hoor allemaal verhalen dat laptops zo ontzettend sloom zijn na die update. Wilde eigenlijk wachten met een nieuwe laptop tot windows 9 is uitgekomen maar dat duurt nog wel even..


----------



## Corally (Mar 6, 2014)

Kleinee said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Meer dan €40 in ieder geval, exacte prijs weet ik helaas niet!
> ...


  Haha jammer hè.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Mar 6, 2014)

Corally said:


> Maar ze hebben ook andere Vaios dus misschien dat het toch een andere (krachtigere) wordt.  Mooi dat 'ie nog steeds bevalt! Ik zie er zo tegenop om windows 8 te gebruiken hè. Helemaal omdat ik waarschijnlijk een laptop zonder touchscreen neem (ik kan niet tegen al die vegen enzo xD). Heb jij trouwens geüpdatet naar windows 8.1? Ik hoor allemaal verhalen dat laptops zo ontzettend sloom zijn na die update. Wilde eigenlijk wachten met een nieuwe laptop tot windows 9 is uitgekomen maar dat duurt nog wel even..


  Als je al verschillende parfums hebt die je goed bevallen kan ik me wel voorstellen dat degene die je nog wilt al een tijd op je lijstje staan. Geen reden om ze te gaan kopen als je al parfums hebt waar je van houdt, maar als verjaardagscadeau zijn ze zeker leuk. Je kan trouwens ook bij de Ici Paris een travallo tasverstuiver kopen voor een tientje en die vullen ze dan eenmalig gratis met een parfum naar keuze. Is ook een leuk verjaardagscadeau voor mensen die op zoek zijn naar een klein cadeau. Ook ideaal als je de geur graag wilt, maar hem niet heel veel zal kunnen gebruiken (doordat je bijvoorbeeld al een flink aantal parfums hebt).
  Het kan ook leuk zijn om Skins te bezoeken als je niet van plan bent iets te kopen, maar dan zal je er natuurlijk niet zo snel een dagje voor inplannen.

  Lijkt me een prima laptop. Het is in het begin wennen met Windows 8, maar je krijgt bij de eerste keer opstarten wel een korte uitleg over de basis. Ik gebruik het touchscreen van mijn laptop niet heel veel. Het lijkt onhandig Windows 8 te gebruiken zonder touchscreen, maar als je vrijwel altijd het gewone bureaublad gebruikt maakt het echt niet uit. Ik heb niet echt een verschil gemerkt tussen Windows 8 en 8.1, maar ik heb er ook niet echt opgelet. Het zou wel mooi zijn als we de windows 9 update gratis zouden krijgen wanneer die er is net als met windows 8.1.


----------



## Kleinee (Mar 6, 2014)

Corally said:


> Haha jammer hè.


ja toch wel  wil graag als freelance visagiste starten dus zo iets zou wel makkelijk zijn.. en vermits ik beetje mac addicted ben had ik deze graag van mac gehad uiteraard  weet niet of er suggesties zijn voor nog leuke brush belts?


----------



## Jishin (Mar 6, 2014)

Weet een van jullie toevallig of je de MAC Zuca bag bij MAC Nederland/België kunt kopen? Ik ben al langer op zoek naar een Zuca en ik heb vernomen dat MAC er ook verkoopt, alleen weet ik niet of dit ook in Nederland/België geldt.


----------



## Kleinee (Mar 6, 2014)

Jishin said:


> Weet een van jullie toevallig of je de MAC Zuca bag bij MAC Nederland/België kunt kopen? Ik ben al langer op zoek naar een Zuca en ik heb vernomen dat MAC er ook verkoopt, alleen weet ik niet of dit ook in Nederland/België geldt.


  bij de MAC store in Antwerpen kan je die kopen.. Daar stond hij een tijdje geleden in de etalage. Van de prijs heb ik wel geen gedacht.


----------



## Jishin (Mar 6, 2014)

Kleinee said:


> bij de MAC store in Antwerpen kan je die kopen.. Daar stond hij een tijdje geleden in de etalage. Van de prijs heb ik wel geen gedacht.


  Oh super, bedankt!


----------



## Kleinee (Mar 6, 2014)

Jishin said:


> Oh super, bedankt!


je kan mss ook eens in Hasselt gaan vragen


----------



## Dragonetta (Mar 6, 2014)

Corally said:


> Maar ze hebben ook andere Vaios dus misschien dat het toch een andere (krachtigere) wordt.  Mooi dat 'ie nog steeds bevalt! Ik zie er zo tegenop om windows 8 te gebruiken hè. Helemaal omdat ik waarschijnlijk een laptop zonder touchscreen neem (ik kan niet tegen al die vegen enzo xD). Heb jij trouwens geüpdatet naar windows 8.1? Ik hoor allemaal verhalen dat laptops zo ontzettend sloom zijn na die update. Wilde eigenlijk wachten met een nieuwe laptop tot windows 9 is uitgekomen maar dat duurt nog wel even..


  Volgensmij heb ik die laptop ook, alleen dan een slagje kleiner (11"). Vind hem eigenlijk niet zo heel snel, mijn vriend zijn Vaio is veel sneller. Niet dat die van mij echt sloom is, alleen als ik films oid kijk dan stoort ie wel eens (ligt niet aan internet want op andere computers stoort ie niet). Maar verder werkt ie prima, ik internet er eigenlijk ook vooral mee. Hij heeft trouwens wel een ander type. Dat Windows 8 went opzich wel, ik ga altijd meteen naar het bureaublad en dan werkt ie weer zoals Windows eerst was.  Ik heb ook naar Windows 8.1 geupdate, maar hij is er niet slomer op geworden ofzo.
  editje: Het is volgensmij toch niet helemaal dezelfde, die van mij is iig geen Fit. Maar hij ziet er wel precies hetzelfde uit.


----------



## Corally (Mar 6, 2014)

Pinkdollface said:


> Als je al verschillende parfums hebt die je goed bevallen kan ik me wel voorstellen dat degene die je nog wilt al een tijd op je lijstje staan. Geen reden om ze te gaan kopen als je al parfums hebt waar je van houdt, maar als verjaardagscadeau zijn ze zeker leuk. Je kan trouwens ook bij de Ici Paris een travallo tasverstuiver kopen voor een tientje en die vullen ze dan eenmalig gratis met een parfum naar keuze. Is ook een leuk verjaardagscadeau voor mensen die op zoek zijn naar een klein cadeau. Ook ideaal als je de geur graag wilt, maar hem niet heel veel zal kunnen gebruiken (doordat je bijvoorbeeld al een flink aantal parfums hebt). Het kan ook leuk zijn om Skins te bezoeken als je niet van plan bent iets te kopen, maar dan zal je er natuurlijk niet zo snel een dagje voor inplannen.  Lijkt me een prima laptop. Het is in het begin wennen met Windows 8, maar je krijgt bij de eerste keer opstarten wel een korte uitleg over de basis. Ik gebruik het touchscreen van mijn laptop niet heel veel. Het lijkt onhandig Windows 8 te gebruiken zonder touchscreen, maar als je vrijwel altijd het gewone bureaublad gebruikt maakt het echt niet uit. Ik heb niet echt een verschil gemerkt tussen Windows 8 en 8.1, maar ik heb er ook niet echt opgelet. Het zou wel mooi zijn als we de windows 9 update gratis zouden krijgen wanneer die er is net als met windows 8.1.


  Precies, ik ga ze niet kopen want ik heb voorlopig genoeg parfums die ik lekker vind.. maar wel leuk als ik het zou krijgen voor kerst ofzo idd. Wil idd al een tijdje een travallo kopen maar het komt er maar niet van haha.  Oke thanks! Ik heb er toch eentje met een touchscreen want ze hebben bijna allemaal een touchscreen tegenwoordig maar ik ben niet van plan om het touchscreen/metro mode echt te gebruiken. Ik wil het ook zo instellen dat mijn bureaublad het 1e scherm wordt bij opstarten.. Er staat trouwens wel al 8.1 op dus dat is relaxed.  





Dragonetta said:


> Volgensmij heb ik die laptop ook, alleen dan een slagje kleiner (11"). Vind hem eigenlijk niet zo heel snel, mijn vriend zijn Vaio is veel sneller. Niet dat die van mij echt sloom is, alleen als ik films oid kijk dan stoort ie wel eens (ligt niet aan internet want op andere computers stoort ie niet). Maar verder werkt ie prima, ik internet er eigenlijk ook vooral mee. Hij heeft trouwens wel een ander type. Dat Windows 8 went opzich wel, ik ga altijd meteen naar het bureaublad en dan werkt ie weer zoals Windows eerst was.  Ik heb ook naar Windows 8.1 geupdate, maar hij is er niet slomer op geworden ofzo. editje: Het is volgensmij toch niet helemaal dezelfde, die van mij is iig geen Fit. Maar hij ziet er wel precies hetzelfde uit.


  Ik heb van de verkoper bij de Mediamarkt ook gehoord dat hij niet krachtig is (en ze hadden hem ook niet) dus ben gelijk verder gaan zoeken. Ik kan al jaren niet meer photoshoppen enzo omdat mijn laptop zo sloom is en hij kon adobe programma's vanaf het begin al amper aan, en ik wilde niet weer hetzelfde gezeik krijgen.    Het is dus toch niet die Vaio geworden. We waren eerst naar Mediamarkt Alkmaar gegaan maar omdat ze verhuizen was er een uitverkoop en was er haast niks, toen gingen we naar Saturn Zaandam en daar hadden ze ook bijna geen 13.3/14 inch krachtige laptops dus toen gingen we maar naar Beverwijk (waar ik dus woon.. hele dag voor niks gereisd :') dacht dat ze daar niks zouden hebben haha) en daar vond ik een geweldige ultrabook. Het is deze geworden: http://www.bcc.nl/lenovo-u330touch-1.html Iets duurder dan m'n vader in gedachte had dus ik heb ook nog een deel bijbetaald. Ik ben net thuis dus ik ga er morgen mee spelen.


----------



## Dragonetta (Mar 7, 2014)

Mijn pakketje is vandaag aangekomen!
  Ben echt blij dat ik toch nog Heavenly Hybrid van FoF heb besteld, echt een mooie kleur lipstick! 
  Ik had eerst al mijn oogschaduws in 1 propalette maar heb nu net 1 oogschaduw teveel met Mylar erbij dus ik kan nu eindelijk mijn tweede gebruiken.  Heb er nu 1 neutraal en 1 gekleurd palette van gemaakt.

  Ziet er mooi uit je nieuwe laptop Corally!


----------



## Kleinee (Mar 7, 2014)

Dragonetta said:


> Mijn pakketje is vandaag aangekomen! Ben echt blij dat ik toch nog Heavenly Hybrid van FoF heb besteld, echt een mooie kleur lipstick!  Ik had eerst al mijn oogschaduws in 1 propalette maar heb nu net 1 oogschaduw teveel met Mylar erbij dus ik kan nu eindelijk mijn tweede gebruiken.  Heb er nu 1 neutraal en 1 gekleurd palette van gemaakt.  Ziet er mooi uit je nieuwe laptop Corally!


  Ooh fijn! Wou dat mijn palletje ook al vol was. Alleen is het wel kostelijk


----------



## Dragonetta (Mar 8, 2014)

Haha ja uiteindelijk wel! Want af en toe €13 lijkt niet zoveel maar als je uiteindelijk je palette vol heb ben je toch €195 lichter.. (slik, in 1.5 maand tijd )


----------



## Pinkdollface (Mar 9, 2014)

Corally said:


> Precies, ik ga ze niet kopen want ik heb voorlopig genoeg parfums die ik lekker vind.. maar wel leuk als ik het zou krijgen voor kerst ofzo idd. Wil idd al een tijdje een travallo kopen maar het komt er maar niet van haha.  Oke thanks! Ik heb er toch eentje met een touchscreen want ze hebben bijna allemaal een touchscreen tegenwoordig maar ik ben niet van plan om het touchscreen/metro mode echt te gebruiken. Ik wil het ook zo instellen dat mijn bureaublad het 1e scherm wordt bij opstarten.. Er staat trouwens wel al 8.1 op dus dat is relaxed. Ik heb van de verkoper bij de Mediamarkt ook gehoord dat hij niet krachtig is (en ze hadden hem ook niet) dus ben gelijk verder gaan zoeken. Ik kan al jaren niet meer photoshoppen enzo omdat mijn laptop zo sloom is en hij kon adobe programma's vanaf het begin al amper aan, en ik wilde niet weer hetzelfde gezeik krijgen.    Het is dus toch niet die Vaio geworden. We waren eerst naar Mediamarkt Alkmaar gegaan maar omdat ze verhuizen was er een uitverkoop en was er haast niks, toen gingen we naar Saturn Zaandam en daar hadden ze ook bijna geen 13.3/14 inch krachtige laptops dus toen gingen we maar naar Beverwijk (waar ik dus woon.. hele dag voor niks gereisd :') dacht dat ze daar niks zouden hebben haha) en daar vond ik een geweldige ultrabook. Het is deze geworden: http://www.bcc.nl/lenovo-u330touch-1.html Iets duurder dan m'n vader in gedachte had dus ik heb ook nog een deel bijbetaald. Ik ben net thuis dus ik ga er morgen mee spelen.


 Als je photoshop wil gebruiken heb je idd wel een snellere nodig. Fijn dat je er een hebt gevonden!


----------



## MissHolland (Mar 10, 2014)

Haha Dragonetta, ja dan tikt het wel aan!  Gelukkig gaan ze lang mee!

  Pinkdollface, ik ben het idd ook rustiger aan gaan doen kwa make-up. Heb genoeg liggen en wil alleen nog must haves kopen. En ben nu aan het sparen voor nieuwe kleding. Heb gister
  een paar dure schoenen gekocht die ik erg mooi vind. Even mezelf verwennen. Hopelijk passen ze (online gekocht) het zijn Frye schoenen in het model Veronica geworden. Wat parfum betreft, ik heb nog niet zo lang een nieuwe die zo lekker ruikt. Als ik hem op doe niet trouwens.. dan stinkt hij. Hij heeft echt even tijd nodig om in te trekken maar daarna ruikt hij zo lekker. Krijg ook telkens complimentjes als ik hem op heb. Het is de gele alian van Therry Mugler, deze:



  Lolita Lempicka heb ik ook. Die koop ik altijd bij de kruitvat, 50 ml voor 30 euro  Die hebben ze heel vaak in de aanbieding. Ik draag hem al jaren en vind hem nog steeds heerlijk. Tenminste als je die paarse appel bedoelt. Ze hebben nog meer geuren volgens mij. Skins wil ik ook altijd nog eens naar toe. Die zit hier helaas niet in de buurt. 

Corally, fijn dat je een nieuwe laptop hebt! Kun je weer heerlijk internetten/photoshoppen en werken. Die van mij word ook wat minder.. maar hij moet het nog eventjes vol houden haha.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Mar 11, 2014)

MissHolland said:


> Haha Dragonetta, ja dan tikt het wel aan!  Gelukkig gaan ze lang mee!
> 
> Pinkdollface, ik ben het idd ook rustiger aan gaan doen kwa make-up. Heb genoeg liggen en wil alleen nog must haves kopen. En ben nu aan het sparen voor nieuwe kleding. Heb gister
> een paar dure schoenen gekocht die ik erg mooi vind. Even mezelf verwennen. Hopelijk passen ze (online gekocht) het zijn Frye schoenen in het model Veronica geworden. Wat parfum betreft, ik heb nog niet zo lang een nieuwe die zo lekker ruikt. Als ik hem op doe niet trouwens.. dan stinkt hij. Hij heeft echt even tijd nodig om in te trekken maar daarna ruikt hij zo lekker. Krijg ook telkens complimentjes als ik hem op heb. Het is de gele alian van Therry Mugler, deze:
> ...


  Ik heb vorig jaar ook goede en dure winterschoenen gekocht en daar ben ik nog steeds heel blij mee. Schoenen zijn vaak toch iets waar je beter wat meer geld aan uit kan geven naar mijn idee. Die Thierry Muggler geur vind ik ook lekker ruiken. Misschien dat die er ooit nog komt, maar uhh ben naar Den Haag geweest om de Guerlain exclusives te ruiken en nu staat de Guerlain Elixir Charnal Gourmand Coquin bovenaan mijn lijst. Ik moet en zal hem hebben ook al is hij verschrikkelijk duur. Hij ruikt naar chocolade en rum
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ik ben helemaal gek op chocolade en die rum past zo goed bij de geur ook al houdt ik niet van rum. Er zitten nog wat andere noten in maar deze ruik ik het meest. Ik heb niet de geur in het paarse appel flesje van Lolita Lempicka, maar een soort hartje met een blauw parfum erin. Hij ruikt heel erg naar koekjes ofzo, dus het is wel een statement geur. Als je een keer naar een grotere stad gaan kan je kijken of ze er een Skins hebben en daar langs gaan. Ik heb geluk dat ik nu nog een weekend-OV heb en dan gratis overal heen kan, dus op die manier plan ik mijn reisjes. Ik denk dat ik volgende maand ofzo een keer naar Amsterdam ga en daar wat parfumwinkels langs ga. En ik ga volgende maand ook nog een keer terug naar Den Haag om die Guerlain geur te kopen. Als iemand toevallig zin heeft mee te gaan laat maar weten.


----------



## MissHolland (Mar 12, 2014)

Pinkdollface, ja dat klopt ik geef ook altijd liever wat meer geld uit aan schoenen. Maar zoveel als deze schoenen kosten heb ik nog nooit eerder uit gegeven. Wel aan leren paardrijlaarzen en Uggs maar verder niet. Maar ze zijn tijdloos en schijnen hele goeie kwaliteit te hebben dus ben benieuwd. Inlopen zal wel een hel zijn.. daarna zullen ze goddelijk zitten haha. 

Nu ben ik wel benieuwd naar Guerlain Elixir Charnal Gourmand Coquin haha. Had me wel leuk geleken om met je in Amsterdam te winkelen. Vriendinnen vinden A'dam te ver dat is wel jammer. Is juist leuk voor een dagje weg hihi. Komt alleen deze maand niet zo goed uit. Misschien is het wel leuk om later in het jaar een keer een soort van mini meeting te doen in het midden van het land?


----------



## Pinkdollface (Mar 13, 2014)

MissHolland said:


> Pinkdollface, ja dat klopt ik geef ook altijd liever wat meer geld uit aan schoenen. Maar zoveel als deze schoenen kosten heb ik nog nooit eerder uit gegeven. Wel aan leren paardrijlaarzen en Uggs maar verder niet. Maar ze zijn tijdloos en schijnen hele goeie kwaliteit te hebben dus ben benieuwd. Inlopen zal wel een hel zijn.. daarna zullen ze goddelijk zitten haha.
> 
> Nu ben ik wel benieuwd naar Guerlain Elixir Charnal Gourmand Coquin haha. Had me wel leuk geleken om met je in Amsterdam te winkelen. Vriendinnen vinden A'dam te ver dat is wel jammer. Is juist leuk voor een dagje weg hihi. Komt alleen deze maand niet zo goed uit. Misschien is het wel leuk om later in het jaar een keer een soort van mini meeting te doen in het midden van het land?


  Hihi ach soms moet je jezelf even verwennen.

  Ja lijkt me gezellig een keer een meeting te doen! Ik weet nog niet zeker of ik deze maand al naar Amsterdam ga. Ik denk alleen Den Haag en Skins in Oosterbeek en dat ik volgende maand naar Amsterdam ga. Ik kan toch nog geen parfum kopen in Amsterdam als ik deze maand ga.


----------



## MACerette (Mar 13, 2014)

Hallo allemaal,

  Long time no "speak". Ben al een tijdje MIA. Heftige tijd achter de rug (en voor de boeg). Een paar weken geleden is mijn vader (59) overleden. Mijn interesse in make up is eventjes helemaal weggeweest. Ook al heb ik niet alle posts gelezen zag ik wel iets over mijn long lost twin PDF. Ik heb zelf 4 parfums gekocht, niet in de 2 voor -20% actie, wel een andere kortingsactie. Voelde als een soort troost, zo'n heerlijk geurtje..

  Ik heb Dioressence gekocht, de dag erna Diorissimo, vervolgens Joop Femme (eerder uit nostalgische redenen) en Als voorlopige hekkensluiter Chanel No 5. Chanel Coco 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 en Chanel Coco Mademoiselle had ik al.

  Van Fantasy of Flowers heb ik Dreaming Dahlia en Phlox Garden en Sassy Moss, beide f/l dus. Perfect Topping heb ik niet meer gevangen. Op zich geen ramp, highlighters genoeg, maar toch. Eigenlijk probeer ik zoveel mogelijk weg te blijven van de nieuwe threads en me vast te houden aan de LOW buy thread.

  Maar ja, zoals jullie zien shift mijn interesse dan weer naar parfum...


----------



## Corally (Mar 13, 2014)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ik heb vorig jaar ook goede en dure winterschoenen gekocht en daar ben ik nog steeds heel blij mee. Schoenen zijn vaak toch iets waar je beter wat meer geld aan uit kan geven naar mijn idee. Die Thierry Muggler geur vind ik ook lekker ruiken. Misschien dat die er ooit nog komt, maar uhh ben naar Den Haag geweest om de Guerlain exclusives te ruiken en nu staat de Guerlain Elixir Charnal Gourmand Coquin bovenaan mijn lijst. Ik moet en zal hem hebben ook al is hij verschrikkelijk duur. Hij ruikt naar chocolade en rum:drools:  Ik ben helemaal gek op chocolade en die rum past zo goed bij de geur ook al houdt ik niet van rum. Er zitten nog wat andere noten in maar deze ruik ik het meest. Ik heb niet de geur in het paarse appel flesje van Lolita Lempicka, maar een soort hartje met een blauw parfum erin. Hij ruikt heel erg naar koekjes ofzo, dus het is wel een statement geur. Als je een keer naar een grotere stad gaan kan je kijken of ze er een Skins hebben en daar langs gaan. Ik heb geluk dat ik nu nog een weekend-OV heb en dan gratis overal heen kan, dus op die manier plan ik mijn reisjes. Ik denk dat ik volgende maand ofzo een keer naar Amsterdam ga en daar wat parfumwinkels langs ga. En ik ga volgende maand ook nog een keer terug naar Den Haag om die Guerlain geur te kopen. Als iemand toevallig zin heeft mee te gaan laat maar weten.


 Ik heb ze allebei van Lolita Lempicka! Al heb ik van de ''appel'' twee flesjes, de 30ml is bijna op en die heb ik al heel lang en ik heb ook nog een 50ml die ik had gekocht vlak nadat ik de 30ml had gekocht (was een goede aanbieding) maar omdat ik hem best vaak heb gedragen verdraag ik de geur niet meer zo goed. Soms vind ik hem nog lekker maar pak hem niet meer zo vaak.  Ik ga trouwens misschien solliciteren bij Skins voor mijn stage. Marketing & PR stage die me erg leuk lijkt. Maar eerst heb ik volgende week een sollicitatiegesprek bij Coty, dat is toch wel mijn #1 keuze dus hopen dat het goed gaat... Ik heb al járen niet meer gesolliciteerd, ik heb maar een keer écht gesolliciteerd op mijn 16e en toen suckte ik echt, dus als iemand (stage)sollicitatietips heeft... ik zou ze graag willen want ik heb een best wel sterk cv maar ik kan dus echt niet solliciteren en ik schijt nu al zeven kleuren van de zenuwen. :meh:


----------



## Corally (Mar 13, 2014)

MACerette said:


> Hallo allemaal,  Long time no "speak". Ben al een tijdje MIA. Heftige tijd achter de rug (en voor de boeg). Een paar weken geleden is mijn vader (59) overleden. Mijn interesse in make up is eventjes helemaal weggeweest. Ook al heb ik niet alle posts gelezen zag ik wel iets over mijn long lost twin PDF. Ik heb zelf 4 parfums gekocht, niet in de 2 voor -20% actie, wel een andere kortingsactie. Voelde als een soort troost, zo'n heerlijk geurtje..  Ik heb Dioressence gekocht, de dag erna Diorissimo, vervolgens Joop Femme (eerder uit nostalgische redenen) en Als voorlopige hekkensluiter Chanel No 5. Chanel Coco   en Chanel Coco Mademoiselle had ik al.  Van Fantasy of Flowers heb ik Dreaming Dahlia en Phlox Garden en Sassy Moss, beide f/l dus. Perfect Topping heb ik niet meer gevangen. Op zich geen ramp, highlighters genoeg, maar toch. Eigenlijk probeer ik zoveel mogelijk weg te blijven van de nieuwe threads en me vast te houden aan de LOW buy thread.  Maar ja, zoals jullie zien shift mijn interesse dan weer naar parfum... hboy:


  Wat erg, gecondoleerd.  *virtuele knuffel* :hug:


----------



## MACerette (Mar 14, 2014)

Corally said:


> Wat erg, gecondoleerd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks


----------



## Pinkdollface (Mar 14, 2014)

MACerette said:


> Hallo allemaal,
> 
> Long time no "speak". Ben al een tijdje MIA. Heftige tijd achter de rug (en voor de boeg). Een paar weken geleden is mijn vader (59) overleden. Mijn interesse in make up is eventjes helemaal weggeweest. Ook al heb ik niet alle posts gelezen zag ik wel iets over mijn long lost twin PDF. Ik heb zelf 4 parfums gekocht, niet in de 2 voor -20% actie, wel een andere kortingsactie. Voelde als een soort troost, zo'n heerlijk geurtje..
> 
> ...


  Dat is echt vreselijk Gecondoleerd en ook van mij een dikke knuffel! Ik vroeg me al af waar je heen was en heb er nog aan gedacht een bericht te sturen. Ik weet niet waarom ik dat uiteindelijk niet deed. Hoe gaat het met jou en je familie nu?
  Je hebt wel een aantal heerlijke geuren erbij. Ik snap goed dat die je een beetje kunnen opvrolijken. Ik besef ook nu pas hoeveel invloed een geur op je gemoedstoestand kan hebben. Ik loop hopeloos achter met alle topics behalve deze. Ik denk ook dat dat maar beter is. Ik zit niet in het low buy thread maar probeer gewoon niet meer zoveel op Specktra te komen. Ben het eigenlijk ook een beetje moe met al die drama's de hele tijd. Maar in dit topic wil ik nog wel blijven rondhangen. Wel typisch dat jij ook die interesse shift naar parfum hebt. Ik moet blijkbaar gewoon iets hebben om voor mezelf te kunnen blijven kopen als verwennerij.
  Heel veel sterkte de komende tijd en als je je hart eens wil luchten dan kan je dat hier altijd doen!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Mar 14, 2014)

Corally said:


> Ik ga trouwens misschien solliciteren bij Skins voor mijn stage. Marketing & PR stage die me erg leuk lijkt. Maar eerst heb ik volgende week een sollicitatiegesprek bij Coty, dat is toch wel mijn #1 keuze dus hopen dat het goed gaat... Ik heb al járen niet meer gesolliciteerd, ik heb maar een keer écht gesolliciteerd op mijn 16e en toen suckte ik echt, dus als iemand (stage)sollicitatietips heeft... ik zou ze graag willen want ik heb een best wel sterk cv maar ik kan dus echt niet solliciteren en ik schijt nu al zeven kleuren van de zenuwen.


  Ik weet niet of ik die appel uiteindelijk zal kopen. Ik merk dat ik de 'goedkopere' parfums vaak te simpel vind ofzo. Ik hou meer van de aparte geuren en geuren die andere gewoon niet kennen of niet dragen. Helaas zijn dat dan wel de duurdere. Ik heb vandaag Carnal Flower op van Frederic Malle en dit is ook alweer zo'n betoverende geur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Het is een hele frisse maar sterke lentegeur met veel bloemen. Gisteren heb ik Spiritueuse Double Vanille van Guerlain opgehad en die viel goed in de smaak bij mijn collega's. Één van hen liep het kantoor in waar ik zat en zei dat het er zo lekker na vanille rook en toen dachten de andere twee die er zaten dat het de soesjes van eerder waren. Ze konden het alleen zelf niet echt ruiken. Ik moest toen toch bekennen dat dat mijn parfum waarschijnlijk was lol.

  Ik heb helaas geen sollicitatietips. Voor mijn stages heb ik nooit echt hoeven solliciteren. In de richting waarin ik zit zijn veel stageplekken te vinden. Ik ging altijd langs om kennis te maken en te kijken wat ze precies doen op de plek en vervolgens mocht ik aangeven of ik daar stage wilde lopen of nog verder wilde kijken. Ik hoefde ze dus niet te overtuigen om mij aan te nemen. Ben heel erg benieuwd hoe dat gaat als ik over een half jaar ongeveer werk moet vinden.


----------



## MACerette (Mar 14, 2014)

Pinkdollface said:


> Dat is echt vreselijk Gecondoleerd en ook van mij een dikke knuffel! Ik vroeg me al af waar je heen was en heb er nog aan gedacht een bericht te sturen. Ik weet niet waarom ik dat uiteindelijk niet deed. Hoe gaat het met jou en je familie nu?
> Je hebt wel een aantal heerlijke geuren erbij. Ik snap goed dat die je een beetje kunnen opvrolijken. Ik besef ook nu pas hoeveel invloed een geur op je gemoedstoestand kan hebben. Ik loop hopeloos achter met alle topics behalve deze. Ik denk ook dat dat maar beter is. Ik zit niet in het low buy thread maar probeer gewoon niet meer zoveel op Specktra te komen. Ben het eigenlijk ook een beetje moe met al die drama's de hele tijd. Maar in dit topic wil ik nog wel blijven rondhangen. Wel typisch dat jij ook die interesse shift naar parfum hebt. Ik moet blijkbaar gewoon iets hebben om voor mezelf te kunnen blijven kopen als verwennerij.
> Heel veel sterkte de komende tijd en als je je hart eens wil luchten dan kan je dat hier altijd doen!


  Thanks. Geen probleem hoor. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Tsja, we proberen de draad op te pakken. Mijn vader was nog jong maar hij was ziek. Heel erg om iemand waar je van houdt zo te zien aftakelen en pijn hebben...We wisten dat het een aflopende zaak was maar het verdriet is er niet minder om. Aangezien hij in zijn terminale fase was en ik er elke dag was droeg ik overdag geen parfum. Mensen die in de terminale fase zitten kunnen namelijk geuren en andere prikkels slecht verdragen. Als ik dan thuis kwam deed ik lekkere parfum op, badjas aan... dat voelde als een soort troostende deken of zo. Het kan je gemoed inderdaad echt beïnvloeden. 's nachts rook het dan ook lekker om me heen. Voorheen deed ik eigenlijk nooit parfum op voor het slapen gaan maar nu wel. Joop Femme heb ik pas 1x gedragen, maar die heb ik eigenlijk gekocht omdat ik die ooit voor mijn moeder kocht en dus associeer ik dat geurtje met mijn moeder. Vooral uit nostalgische redenen en niet om zelf regelmatig te dragen. Het was een te goede deal om te laten liggen, dat helpt dan ook niet mee he... Als mijn man me niet gestopt had had ik er meerdere bij nu. Beter dat hij even aan de rem trok.

  Ik heb al die posts niet gelezen, maar ik zag jou in een flits langskomen en zag Shalimar, een geur waar ik ook nog interesse in heb. Mitsouko wil ik ook nog eens proberen. Verder zijn er nog wat Chanels en Diors waar ik nog aan zit te denken.Ik heb de laatste tijd redelijk op Fragrantica zitten lezen toen ik me nog aan het oriënteren was. Zit jij daar toevallig op? Ik zit er namelijk aan te denken om erbij te gaan. Al moet ik zeggen dat ik lang niet zo'n verfijnde neus heb als die posters. Misschien is dat iets dat zich in de loop der tijd ontwikkelt? 

  Qua make up was ik de laatste tijd een beetje afgestompt. Ik maakte me wel op, maar echt basic. Toen had ik ook heel goed het besef dat ik al belachelijk veel heb. Ik heb in een flits iets van elegent one gezien over Petal Power. Meteen weer obsessed, maar gelukkig was hij snel uitverkocht. Dat hoarden van make up moet echt aan banden gelegd worden. De low buy is de thread waar ik af en toe even binnenval als reminder dat ik al die shit niet nodig heb en dat er andere dingen zijn waar je je geld aan kunt spenderen. Maar ja, dan komt parfum in de picture en dan slaat dat al snel weer door. En dan te weten dat ik juist heel erg bezig was te proberen eens een fles op te krijgen. Zo heb ik een jaar gewacht om een nieuwe fles Dior Addict te kopen zodat ik Chanel Coco vaker zou dragen en wellicht ooit zou opmaken (ik had namelijk al best wat parfujms staan). Coco is nog steeds 1/3 vol. 1 stapje vooruit en 4 stappen terug  Alweer iets waar ik meer keuze in heb. Ochtend dilemma's.. 
  De dag na de crematie van mijn vader ben ik No 5 gaan halen en ik ben echt hooked, terwijl ik hem de eerste keer dat ik hem rook echt niks vond. Zo zie je maar...


----------



## Pinkdollface (Mar 14, 2014)

MACerette said:


> Thanks. Geen probleem hoor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lijkt me echt heel lastig om zo'n proces mee te maken waarin iemand waar je veel van houdt langzaam aftakelt. Een tante van mijn vriend is overleden aan borstkanker en daar heb ik het wel een beetje meegekregen en dat vond ik al moeilijk. Het is natuurlijk niet minder moeilijk ondanks dat het eraan zat te komen, maar het is misschien wel fijn je te realiseren dat hij nu geen pijn meer heeft.

  Ik heb me ook ingelezen op fragrantica (werd me aangeraden door een heel vriendelijke verkoopster bij de ICI Paris) en een account aangemaakt, maar nog niets gepost. Het account is wel handig omdat je dan ook de zoekfunctie kan gebruiken op de site. Ik ben ook niet zo goed in het omschrijven en herkennen van alle geurnoten, dus ik weet ook niet goed wat ik nu zou moeten posten. Ik merk wel dat ik iets beter wordt in het herkennen van geuren, maar ik dus echt niet elke noot alleen de meest overheersende.
  Shalimar is wel een heel aparte geur. Hij heeft een best sterkte leernoot en daar moet je nou eenmaal van houden. Vooral in het begin is hij heel sterk en na een uur ofzo gaat het al beter. Welke Dior en Chanel geuren wil je nog meer proberen?

  Ik moet bekennen dat ik de afgelopen week maar 1 keer make-up heb gedragen en dat was basic make-up toen ik 's avonds uitging. Ik had ook even de neiging Petal Power te kopen door Elegant-One, maar heb me ook weerhouden. Ik krijg parfum volgens mij wel best snel op want ik gebruik geloof ik best veel. Ik snap niet dat mensen aan 1-3 sprays genoeg kunnen hebben. Ik gebruik er zeker 5 en ook voor sterkere parfums, omdat ik ze anders zelf niet ruik en tja dat is toch wel de bedoeling. Ik heb No 5 wel geroken maar vond mezelf er nog net iets te jong voor ofzo. Het is geen oude vrouwtjes parfum naar mijn idee maar wel erg volwassen. Shalimar is ook wel volwassen, maar toch net een tikje minder. Wanneer was de eerste keer dat jij No 5 rook?
  Ik vind het trouwens ook fijn om voor het slapen een geur op te doen. Dan val ik heerlijk in slaap.


----------



## MACerette (Mar 14, 2014)

Pinkdollface said:


> Lijkt me echt heel lastig om zo'n proces mee te maken waarin iemand waar je veel van houdt langzaam aftakelt. Een tante van mijn vriend is overleden aan borstkanker en daar heb ik het wel een beetje meegekregen en dat vond ik al moeilijk. Het is natuurlijk niet minder moeilijk ondanks dat het eraan zat te komen, maar het is misschien wel fijn je te realiseren dat hij nu geen pijn meer heeft.
> 
> Ik heb me ook ingelezen op fragrantica (werd me aangeraden door een heel vriendelijke verkoopster bij de ICI Paris) en een account aangemaakt, maar nog niets gepost. Het account is wel handig omdat je dan ook de zoekfunctie kan gebruiken op de site. Ik ben ook niet zo goed in het omschrijven en herkennen van alle geurnoten, dus ik weet ook niet goed wat ik nu zou moeten posten. Ik merk wel dat ik iets beter wordt in het herkennen van geuren, maar ik dus echt niet elke noot alleen de meest overheersende.
> Shalimar is wel een heel aparte geur. Hij heeft een best sterkte leernoot en daar moet je nou eenmaal van houden. Vooral in het begin is hij heel sterk en na een uur ofzo gaat het al beter. Welke Dior en Chanel geuren wil je nog meer proberen?
> ...


  Ja dat klopt. Hij heeft geen pijn meer en daar zijn we blij om. Desalniettemin beginnen minder prettige flashbacks, maar hopelijk ebt dat na verloop van tijd weer weg. In de eerste instantie ga je in automatische pilootstand (stijf van de adrenaline door de stress) om alles te regelen en toe te werken naar de uitvaart. Als de rust weerkeert komt langzaam maar zeker het echte besef dat hij er echt niet meer is, hoe gek dat ook klinkt. Je weet het, maar het echte voelen wordt achteraf steeds erger.

  Ik heb toevallig vanochtend een account aangemaakt op fragrantica. Ik was net mijn parfums etc aan het registereren.
  Ik vind dat er niks mis is met aparte geuren. De laatste tijd realiseer ik me dat ik liever iets aparters heb dan iets dat je overal ruikt. Shalimar is wel zo'n parfum dat heel geliefd is, maar aangezien ik niet weet hoe hij ruikt zou ik niet durven zeggen hoe vaak je hem bij anderen ruikt. Wel is het natuurlijk zo dat de duurdere parfums waarschijnlijk minder vaak te ruiken zijn dan een commercieel aantrekkelijk parfum.

  No 5 heb ik maanden geleden een keer geroken, puur uit nieuwsgierigheid. Mijn eerste reactie was: is dat het? Niet lekker en vooral niet bijzonder. Scherpe zeeplucht. Toen kreeg ik een cadeaubon van de Iciparisxl en ben ik me gaan verdiepen in de geuren van Dior van de les créations de Monsieur Dior. Qua omschrijving op fragrantica sprak Dioressence me erg aan, vooral bij het wat koudere weer. In de eerste instantie vond ik hem erg scherp, ouderwets. Maar achteraf trok hij naar mijn smaak erg lekker op. Ik ben hem gaan kopen en hoarder me gaat dan meteen naar de rest van de serie kijken (gotta catch 'em all..). Diorissimo was zo anders dan de meeste van mijn parfums dat ik die de dag erna al ben gaan halen. Later bedacht ik me dat ik een proefje van No 5 eau première had liggen en besloot nav de Dioressence ervaring die eens op te doen. Niet slecht. Een proefje van de No 5 EDP gevraagd en toen ik hem opdeed en zich liet ontwikkelen vond ik hem ineens erg lekker. Dezelfde dag nog gaan halen. Sindsdien heb ik hem elke dag opgehouden. Als ik overdag al een ander ophad deed ik hem 's avonds alsnog op. Hmmm.

  Tsja, ik hou door de bot van warmere, sensuelere (enigzins zware) geuren en hij past daar bij nader inzien wel bij. Ik ben 36 dus op zich mag een volwassen geur dan ook wel. Gaandeweg de tijd verandert je kijk op jezelf en je interesses en voor mij was de tijd rijp voor no 5. Nu moet ik wel zeggen dat de sillage van No 5 wel bescheiden is. Ik laat geen spoor achter 

  Ja, met name bij Dioressence heb ik een paar keer gehad dat als ik hem vlak voor het slapen ging opdeed ik echt heerlijk wegzakte. Bedwelmend lekker...


----------



## Pinkdollface (Mar 14, 2014)

MACerette said:


> Ja dat klopt. Hij heeft geen pijn meer en daar zijn we blij om. Desalniettemin beginnen minder prettige flashbacks, maar hopelijk ebt dat na verloop van tijd weer weg. In de eerste instantie ga je in automatische pilootstand (stijf van de adrenaline door de stress) om alles te regelen en toe te werken naar de uitvaart. Als de rust weerkeert komt langzaam maar zeker het echte besef dat hij er echt niet meer is, hoe gek dat ook klinkt. Je weet het, maar het echte voelen wordt achteraf steeds erger.
> 
> Ik heb toevallig vanochtend een account aangemaakt op fragrantica. Ik was net mijn parfums etc aan het registereren.
> Ik vind dat er niks mis is met aparte geuren. De laatste tijd realiseer ik me dat ik liever iets aparters heb dan iets dat je overal ruikt. Shalimar is wel zo'n parfum dat heel geliefd is, maar aangezien ik niet weet hoe hij ruikt zou ik niet durven zeggen hoe vaak je hem bij anderen ruikt. Wel is het natuurlijk zo dat de duurdere parfums waarschijnlijk minder vaak te ruiken zijn dan een commercieel aantrekkelijk parfum.
> ...


  Dat lijkt me nou echt zo lastig om al die dingen te moeten regelen terwijl je zo verdrietig bent. Het zal allemaal uiteindelijk beter worden, maar het is zeker moeilijk de waarheid onder ogen te zien en het kost tijd om het een plekje te kunnen geven.

  Het is ook wel handig dat je je parfums en favorieten enzo bij kan houden. Ik vind het ook leuk om door de verzameling van andere te kunnen kijken. Ik ruik eigenlijk vrij weinig parfum om me heen van anderen, maar dat kan ook komen doordat er in mijn werkgebied weinig vrouwen zijn. Ik denk toch dat ondanks dat Shalimar populair is je hem weinig om je heen zal tegenkomen. Veel mensen zullen hem te sterk vinden voor overdag. Het is zeker logisch dat je de duurdere parfums minder snel zal ruiken om je heen, maar ze zijn naar mijn idee ook duurder met een reden. Ik geloof dat er vaak beter over na is gedacht welke ingrediënten goed bij elkaar passen en dat er duurdere en betere ingrediënten worden gebruikt, al weet ik dat niet zeker. Ze ruiken gewoon lekkerder.

  Ik heb alleen de No 5 eau de parfum geroken, maar ik zal die eau première ook eens proberen. Toch wil ik liever van de enige echte No 5 gaan houden. Diorissimo is toch ook de lelietjes van dalen geur? Ik heb de andere uit die serie ook nog niet geroken, maar de noten spreken me wel aan. Toch zal ik eerst Dolce Vita uitproberen. Ik geloof dat ik erg van gourmand geuren houd en andere die daar ook van houden zijn over Dolce Vita erg te spreken. Ik ben pas 23, maar ik ben benieuwd hoe mijn parfumsmaak zich gaat ontwikkelen in de loop van de tijd.


----------



## MACerette (Mar 14, 2014)

Pinkdollface said:


> Dat lijkt me nou echt zo lastig om al die dingen te moeten regelen terwijl je zo verdrietig bent. Het zal allemaal uiteindelijk beter worden, maar het is zeker moeilijk de waarheid onder ogen te zien en het kost tijd om het een plekje te kunnen geven.
> 
> Het is ook wel handig dat je je parfums en favorieten enzo bij kan houden. Ik vind het ook leuk om door de verzameling van andere te kunnen kijken. Ik ruik eigenlijk vrij weinig parfum om me heen van anderen, maar dat kan ook komen doordat er in mijn werkgebied weinig vrouwen zijn. Ik denk toch dat ondanks dat Shalimar populair is je hem weinig om je heen zal tegenkomen. Veel mensen zullen hem te sterk vinden voor overdag. Het is zeker logisch dat je de duurdere parfums minder snel zal ruiken om je heen, maar ze zijn naar mijn idee ook duurder met een reden. Ik geloof dat er vaak beter over na is gedacht welke ingrediënten goed bij elkaar passen en dat er duurdere en betere ingrediënten worden gebruikt, al weet ik dat niet zeker. Ze ruiken gewoon lekkerder.
> 
> Ik heb alleen de No 5 eau de parfum geroken, maar ik zal die eau première ook eens proberen. Toch wil ik liever van de enige echte No 5 gaan houden. Diorissimo is toch ook de lelietjes van dalen geur? Ik heb de andere uit die serie ook nog niet geroken, maar de noten spreken me wel aan. Toch zal ik eerst Dolce Vita uitproberen. Ik geloof dat ik erg van gourmand geuren houd en andere die daar ook van houden zijn over Dolce Vita erg te spreken. Ik ben pas 23, maar ik ben benieuwd hoe mijn parfumsmaak zich gaat ontwikkelen in de loop van de tijd.


  Ik denk dat je Shalimar idd niet regelmatig zult ruiken. Dat is meteen een dikke plus wat mij betreft! Welke Shalimar heb jij? De originele met een stopper?

  Wat mij betreft is er een onderscheid tussen geuren die ik lekker vindt en geuren die iets met me doen. Dan ruik je niet alleen lekker, maar is het meteen een soort beleving. Vaak (niet altijd) zijn duurdere parfums wat complexer. Ik hou zelf niet zo van 13 in een dozijn geuren. Ik heb er enkele (gehad) die ik cadeau heb gekregen, maar die ik zelf niet zou kopen. Ook heb ik Jean Paul Gaultier classique, die ik echt lekker vind, maar die echt flink in mijn waardering gedaald is puur en alleen omdat je hem op een gegeven moment echt overal rook. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Niks mis mee, maar voor mij persoonlijk wel een reden om hem meestal toch te laten staan ten gunste van een van mijn andere parfums. Met het risico nu heel snobistisch te klinken: ik koop geen parfum die je bij elke kruidvat of andere drogist ziet. Niets mis met die geuren, maar voor mij persoonlijk net te eenheidsworst. Sowwy, ik wil niemand beledigen...

  Overigens heb ik in het verleden van een ex-vriendje en ook nog eens van mijn huidige huidige man ooit Marroussia gekregen. Ruikt op mij dus echt als dreft zo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Laatst rook ik hem ineens op iemand anders en herkende hem wel (of het was die andere van Slava Zaitsev) en op haar rook hij relatief lekker. 

  Eau première is een lichtere, jongere variant van No 5. Ik denk dat je hem kunt zien als een toegankelijkere versie, al vind ik No 5 helemaal niet zwaar zodra hij opgetrokken is. Eau première is wel lekker, maar ik heb zelf idd de No 5 EDP, dus de "gewone". Het is een van de best verkochte parfums maar toch voelt het niet alsof ik iets op heb dat ik overal ruik. Komt misschien nog? Hopelijk niet...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Diorissimo is idd die lelietjes van dalen geur. Soms komt er ook een zweem seringen door (hmmmmm). Hij is echt anders als de rest van mijn parfums. Hij staat (nog?) niet in mijn top 3. Wel schijnt hij heel erg op het weer te reageren. Ik kan me voorstellen dat hij bij koud weer veel minder goed uit de verf komt dan wanneer het lente- of zomerweer is. De komende tijd zal moeten blijken hoe lekker ik hem echt vind.

  De laatste maanden was ik vooral hard bezig met Coco op proberen te maken, maar gaandeweg ben ik me gaan beseffen dat het een favorietje is. Tot voor kort ging ik precies verkeerd met mijn parfums om: lekker zonder doos op de vensterbank in de badkamer. Licht, temperatuurschommelingen, vocht... yay...smh. Ik had ook het idee dat Coco (mijn fles is nu 8 jaar oud of zo) iets anders begint te ruiken. Op andere momenten denk ik weer van niet. Ofwel ik maak deze op, ofwel ik koop de edp, want nu heb ik de edt. No 5 wil ik ook graag opmaken, want ik wil de grotere, mooiere fles hierna (plus ik ben gewoon hooked). Nu heb ik de kleinste versie van 35 ml gekocht in afwachting van hoeveel ik hem echt zal dragen. Achteraf had ik liever meteen de 50 ml gepakt. Sinds fragrantica ben ik me gaan beseffen dat ik mijn parfums maar beter in mijn kledingkast, in de doos kan bewaren. Van alle andere parfums heb ik geen doosjes meer maar Dioressence, Diorissimo, Joop Femme en No 5 staan keurig in de doos.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Mar 14, 2014)

MACerette said:


> Ik denk dat je Shalimar idd niet regelmatig zult ruiken. Dat is meteen een dikke plus wat mij betreft! Welke Shalimar heb jij? De originele met een stopper?
> 
> Wat mij betreft is er een onderscheid tussen geuren die ik lekker vindt en geuren die iets met me doen. Dan ruik je niet alleen lekker, maar is het meteen een soort beleving. Vaak (niet altijd) zijn duurdere parfums wat complexer. Ik hou zelf niet zo van 13 in een dozijn geuren. Ik heb er enkele (gehad) die ik cadeau heb gekregen, maar die ik zelf niet zou kopen. Ook heb ik Jean Paul Gaultier classique, die ik echt lekker vind, maar die echt flink in mijn waardering gedaald is puur en alleen omdat je hem op een gegeven moment echt overal rook.
> 
> ...


  Ik heb de Shalimar eau de parfum (http://www.douglas.nl/douglas/Geuren-Damesgeuren-Geuren-Guerlain-Shalimar_product_3000036762.html) en die heeft gewoon een spray. Hij is wel wat lastig te vinden afhankelijk van waar je woont. Ze hadden hem in Eindhoven nergens, maar wel in Geldrop. Je kan dus het beste rondbellen als ze hem niet in d e stad hebben waar jij woont. De Shalimar Parfum Initiale of the L'eau versie daarvan kom je vaker tegen, maar die ruikt heel anders. Er is ook nog een eau de toilet, maar die heb ik geloof ik ook niet gezien.

  Ik begrijp je helemaal en ik snap dat niet iedereen per se een bijzonder parfum hoeft, maar gewoon lekker wil ruiken. Alleen ik wil dan net wel dat bijzondere parfum. Ik kan er echt vlinders van in mijn buik krijgen. De Carnal Flower die ik nu dus op heb doet me ook echt iets met me terwijl de noten heel anders zijn dat die van mijn andere parfums. Hij ruikt erg naar tuberoos en ik denk dus dat ik maar vaker naar parfums moet kijken met tuberoos.

  Chanel No 5 lijkt me ook weer zo'n parfum dat veel mensen te heftig vinden voor overdag. Misschien dat een aantal van de populaire parfums veel gekocht worden door vrouwen die een parfum zoeken voor bijzondere gelegenheden en dan kan je ze dus nog steeds niet veel tegenkomen. Ik heb geloof ik nog een sample van No 5, dus die moet ik maar eens proberen en misschien vind ik hem alleen in het begin wat te heftig of moet ik er aan wennen. Ik zal Diorrissimo nog eens testen als het warmer weer is, want ik vond hem voor nu ook niet zo super maar dat kan dus door het weer komen.

  Ik bewaar mijn parfums ook altijd in hun doosje en ergens waar niet veel licht komt. Het is natuurlijk jammer dat ik de mooie flessen dan niet zie, maar ik vind de doosjes ook vaak mooi.


----------



## MACerette (Mar 14, 2014)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ik heb de Shalimar eau de parfum (http://www.douglas.nl/douglas/Geuren-Damesgeuren-Geuren-Guerlain-Shalimar_product_3000036762.html) en die heeft gewoon een spray. Hij is wel wat lastig te vinden afhankelijk van waar je woont. Ze hadden hem in Eindhoven nergens, maar wel in Geldrop. Je kan dus het beste rondbellen als ze hem niet in d e stad hebben waar jij woont. De Shalimar Parfum Initiale of the L'eau versie daarvan kom je vaker tegen, maar die ruikt heel anders. Er is ook nog een eau de toilet, maar die heb ik geloof ik ook niet gezien.
> 
> Ik begrijp je helemaal en ik snap dat niet iedereen per se een bijzonder parfum hoeft, maar gewoon lekker wil ruiken. *Alleen ik wil dan net wel dat bijzondere parfum. Ik kan er echt vlinders van in mijn buik krijgen.* De Carnal Flower die ik nu dus op heb doet me ook echt iets met me terwijl de noten heel anders zijn dat die van mijn andere parfums. Hij ruikt erg naar tuberoos en ik denk dus dat ik maar vaker naar parfums moet kijken met tuberoos.
> 
> ...


  Echt niet normaal he. Sister from another mister... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  No 5 moet je echt even tot rust laten komen. Na een half uur of een uur ruikt hij echt anders en na een tijdje begin je steeds meer in het begin ook de lekkere kant te ruiken. Diorissimo vind ik tot nu toe gewoon lekker en op sommige momenten zelfs twijfelachtig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hij is niet echt complex. Wel lekker fris. Ik denk dat ik hem meer waardeer al naar gelang de temperatuur zal stijgen, maar de tijd moet het uitwijzen. Het was in de eerste plaats een hebbertje als je begrijpt als ik bedoel...

  Ik vind het wel jammer want mooie flesjes staan mooi op een badkamer of kaptafel oid. Dat is trouwens ook zo iets: ik koop geen parfum vanwege de fles waar het in zit maar de fles kan wel een dealbreaker zijn om het parfum te kopen (tenzij hij echt niet te versmaden is). Ik zie in het algemeen graag doorzichtige en / of strakke flesjes. Niet te veel friemeltjes. Mooi bewerkt mag wel, maar bij ons geen parfums in de vorm van een vuist bijvoorbeeld. Ook parfums van celebs zijn voor mij een turn off. Daar voel ik me dan te oud voor. Ik wil niet het gevoel hebben dat ik wil ruiken als bijvoorbeeld Katy Perry of Britney Spears. Ook al weet ik dat er zulke parfums zijn die ik kan waarderen (Lady Gaga sample eens gekregen) moet er veel gebeuren wil ik die aanschaffen.

  Ik heb trouwens ook 2 parfums van Agent Provocateur. Die ruik je normaliter ook op niemand anders. In elke geval overdag niet


----------



## Pinkdollface (Mar 14, 2014)

MACerette said:


> Echt niet normaal he. Sister from another mister... :frenz:   No 5 moet je echt even tot rust laten komen. Na een half uur of een uur ruikt hij echt anders en na een tijdje begin je steeds meer in het begin ook de lekkere kant te ruiken. Diorissimo vind ik tot nu toe gewoon lekker en op sommige momenten zelfs twijfelachtig :shock:   Hij is niet echt complex. Wel lekker fris. Ik denk dat ik hem meer waardeer al naar gelang de temperatuur zal stijgen, maar de tijd moet het uitwijzen. Het was in de eerste plaats een hebbertje als je begrijpt als ik bedoel...  Ik vind het wel jammer want mooie flesjes staan mooi op een badkamer of kaptafel oid. Dat is trouwens ook zo iets: ik koop geen parfum vanwege de fles waar het in zit maar de fles kan wel een dealbreaker zijn om het parfum te kopen (tenzij hij echt niet te versmaden is). Ik zie in het algemeen graag doorzichtige en / of strakke flesjes. Niet te veel friemeltjes. Mooi bewerkt mag wel, maar bij ons geen parfums in de vorm van een vuist bijvoorbeeld. Ook parfums van celebs zijn voor mij een turn off. Daar voel ik me dan te oud voor. Ik wil niet het gevoel hebben dat ik wil ruiken als bijvoorbeeld Katy Perry of Britney Spears. Ook al weet ik dat er zulke parfums zijn die ik kan waarderen (Lady Gaga sample eens gekregen) moet er veel gebeuren wil ik die aanschaffen.  Ik heb trouwens ook 2 parfums van Agent Provocateur. Die ruik je normaliter ook op niemand anders. In elke geval overdag niet


 Haha inderdaad sister En dat van het hebbertje begrijp ik ook helemaal.  Ik zal je advies voor No 5 opvolgen en hopelijk kan ik er dan ook van genieten. Wat heb jij die Agent Provocateur gekocht? Dat ben ik ook wel in geïnteresseerd maar ik wel hem eerst testen. Ik zou en sample kunnen bestellen als hij nergens in de winkels ligt.  Mij maakt het niet zo uit hoe de flesjes eruit zien maar het is zeker mooi meegenomen als ze er leuk uitzien.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Mar 14, 2014)

Ow en mijn Koyudo kwasten zijn binnen en zonder douanekosten! Een ander pakje hebben ze deze week niet kunnen bezorgen en daar moet ik wel voor betalen terwijl ik dat niet verwachte. Maar ik ben evengoed blij want de kosten waren bij dit pakje waarschijnlijk hoger geweest. De kwasten zijn heel erg mooi. De Fu-Pa is kleiner dan verwacht maar ik denk dat de grootte perfect is. Het is ook vooral het handvat wat kort is maar dat vind ik geen probleem. De kwasten zijn wel schattig zo. De BP-35 eekhoornhaar kwast geeft meer weerstand dan verwacht dus ik denk dat hij best goed is om met hardere oogschaduw te gebruiken. De BP-36 heeft een supermooie punt en ik denk dat hij perfect is voor heel precies creasewerk. De BP-34 heb ik gekocht als vervanging voor de Mac 242 en die is ook heel mooi. Hij heeft meer haren en een mooiere vorm dan de Mac. Ik kan niet wachten ze te proberen!


----------



## MACerette (Mar 14, 2014)

Pinkdollface said:


> Haha inderdaad sister En dat van het hebbertje begrijp ik ook helemaal.  Ik zal je advies voor No 5 opvolgen en hopelijk kan ik er dan ook van genieten. Wat heb jij die Agent Provocateur gekocht? Dat ben ik ook wel in geïnteresseerd maar ik wel hem eerst testen. Ik zou en sample kunnen bestellen als hij nergens in de winkels ligt.  Mij maakt het niet zo uit hoe de flesjes eruit zien maar het is zeker mooi meegenomen als ze er leuk uitzien.


  Agent Provocateur heb ik een jaar of 5 geleden gekocht in de Douglas in Maastricht maar ze verkopen hem nu niet meer. Ik weet niet meer of ze destijds überhaupt testers er van hadden of dat ik hem zonder te ruiken gekocht heb. Agent Provocateur ( de eerste roze fles) is echt heel apart. Ik moet er echt voor in de mood zijn om hem op te doen want hij is echt anders als mijn andere parfums. Zeker niet " mainstream" en ik denk ook niet dat iedereen er per definitie van gecharmeerd is. Toch ben ik er blij mee. Bij gelegenheid geniet ik ervan. Maîtresse is een stuk toegankelijker en die heb ik ook al ver op. Misschien koop ik daar nog een tweede fles van. Verder overweeg ik Pétale Noir en enkele andere APs, maar die zal ik dan op de gok kopen aangezien het online moet.


----------



## Kleinee (Mar 19, 2014)

Corally said:


> Ik ga trouwens misschien solliciteren bij Skins voor mijn stage. Marketing & PR stage die me erg leuk lijkt. Maar eerst heb ik volgende week een sollicitatiegesprek bij Coty, dat is toch wel mijn #1 keuze dus hopen dat het goed gaat... Ik heb al járen niet meer gesolliciteerd, ik heb maar een keer écht gesolliciteerd op mijn 16e en toen suckte ik echt, dus als iemand (stage)sollicitatietips heeft... ik zou ze graag willen want ik heb een best wel sterk cv maar ik kan dus echt niet solliciteren en ik schijt nu al zeven kleuren van de zenuwen.


  best ben je gewoon echt jezelf en hou je je best rustig (ik weet het, makkelijker gezegd dan gedaan  ) en een vraag die ze mij telkens stelde was noem 3 positieve eigenschappen van jezelf op en 3 negatieve.. kan je altijd makkelijk voorbereiden. Best neem je hiervoor eigenschappen die je zowel negatief als positief kan ombuigen.


----------



## Kleinee (Mar 25, 2014)

Wat vinden jullie van de MAC Proenza Schouler collectie? De verpakking vind ik heel erg mooi maar qua producten ben ik er niet zo weg van..


----------



## MissHolland (Mar 25, 2014)

MACerette said:


> Hallo allemaal,
> 
> Long time no "speak". Ben al een tijdje MIA. Heftige tijd achter de rug (en voor de boeg). Een paar weken geleden is mijn vader (59) overleden. Mijn interesse in make up is eventjes helemaal weggeweest. Ook al heb ik niet alle posts gelezen zag ik wel iets over mijn long lost twin PDF. Ik heb zelf 4 parfums gekocht, niet in de 2 voor -20% actie, wel een andere kortingsactie. Voelde als een soort troost, zo'n heerlijk geurtje..
> 
> ...


  Wat vreselijk om te lezen.. gecondoleerd en heel veel sterkte!

  Ik ben de laatste tijd ook even niet zoveel met collecties bezig. Ben eigenlijk even bezig met nieuwe paarden spullen kopen wat ook niet zo goedkoop is.. en nieuwe kleding. Ik heb kwa make-up ook niet zoveel nodig omdat ik nog steeds met eczeem op mijn oogleden rond loop. Heb al veel blushes en gebruik toch wel vaak de zelfde hihi. De Hourglass blush staat nog wel hoog op mijn wishlist. En de ambient powder.. en de witte face & body foundation van MAC. Maar Hourglass kun je volgens mij nergens online kopen tenzij je een cc hebt.


----------



## rooocelle (Mar 25, 2014)

Kleinee said:


> Wat vinden jullie van de MAC Proenza Schouler collectie? De verpakking vind ik heel erg mooi maar qua producten ben ik er niet zo weg van..


  Ik heb het juist andersom! Ik vind vooral de ombre blushes geweldig, wil heel graag Ocean City. Vind alleen de verpakking niet super denderend. Denk dat ik misschien ook Dynamo lipliner koop voor mijn pas gekochte Vivi Glam Nicki.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Mar 25, 2014)

Space NK verkoopt online Hourglass en accepteert paypal http://uk.spacenk.com/women/


----------



## Kleinee (Mar 26, 2014)

rooocelle said:


> Ik heb het juist andersom! Ik vind vooral de ombre blushes geweldig, wil heel graag Ocean City. Vind alleen de verpakking niet super denderend. Denk dat ik misschien ook Dynamo lipliner koop voor mijn pas gekochte Vivi Glam Nicki.


  Ocean City is idd wel een mooi blush. Maar wil toch eerst liefst swatches zien vooraleer ik hem ga bestellen


----------



## rooocelle (Mar 26, 2014)

Nu ik Alluring Aqua lippies heb gezien en wetende dat the Osbournes ook nog komen, ga ik Proenza denk ik toch maar helemaal skippen. Ben bang dat Ocean City me toch iets te oranje is.


----------



## MACerette (Mar 27, 2014)

Dank je wel.


----------



## Gatton (Mar 27, 2014)

Hoi MACerette... inderdaad dezelfde wensen van mijn kant. Weet niet zo goed wat ik moet zeggen, nu zou een knuffel heel handig zijn


----------



## MACerette (Mar 28, 2014)

@Gatton: dank je wel


----------



## Dragonetta (Apr 3, 2014)

Ik vind die Proenza collectie zelf wel mooi, maar de verpakkingen echt vreselijk. Jammer!

  Weet iemand of je ook via iets anders dan de Nars site pompjes voor Nars foundations kan kopen? Ik vind die €10 verzendkosten nl een beetje veel voor een zo'n pompje van €4.

  MACerette: Ik zit nog maar net in het topic, dus ik ben je verder ook nog nooit tegengekomen maar wou je toch even sterkte wensen.


----------



## Beautyglitter (Apr 3, 2014)

Ik had geen idee dat Specktra ook een Nederlands MAC topic had! Zelf skip ik Proenza ook en ga ik liever voor de Alluring Aquatic collectie. Volgens 
  mij wordt dat mijn grootste MAC haul ooit!


----------



## rooocelle (Apr 3, 2014)

Ik wilde Proenza dus ook skippen, maar aangezien ik nu in een nude fase ben en echt letterlijk maar 1 nude lipstick heb, moest ik Woodrose hebben. Hoop dat ik sterk genoeg ben om Ocean City te laten liggen. Ik ben niet echt een ED fan, dus Alluring Aquatic wordt een kleine haul voor mij. Zelf ben ik enthousiaster over The Osbournes collectie, dat zijn meer mijn kleuren.


----------



## Corally (Apr 7, 2014)

Ah kak waarom is Playland nou Bijenkorf only!


----------



## Beautyglitter (Apr 7, 2014)

Heeft iemand ervaring met de twee bronzers; bronzer, refined golden  ( permanent ) die in de Alluring Aquatic collectie komen? 
  Ik ben zelf NC25 dus ik twijfel nog een beetje..


----------



## Corally (Apr 7, 2014)

Geen ervaring mee! Maar ik hoor wel vaak dat ze erg oranje en glitterig zijn. Ik vind de compact zo mooi maar de inhoud niet haha. :haha:


----------



## rooocelle (Apr 7, 2014)

Beautyglitter said:


> Heeft iemand ervaring met de twee bronzers; bronzer, refined golden  ( permanent ) die in de Alluring Aquatic collectie komen?
> Ik ben zelf NC25 dus ik twijfel nog een beetje..


  Ben zelf NC30 en ik vind hem zelf bij mij echt heel mooi maar toch wel tegen de donkere kant. Misschien is ie voor NC25 iets te donker..


----------



## Dragonetta (Apr 8, 2014)

Hebben jullie wel eens besteld bij NARS? Hoe lang duurde het ongeveer voor je het had/verzonden was? Ik heb vrijdag een bestelling geplaatst en er staat nog steeds Shipping Soon. Ik wil het NU hebben.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Beautyglitter: Mooie blog heb jij! Ik volg je op bloglovin nu.


----------



## Dragonetta (Apr 8, 2014)

Haha, ik had nog niet op Submit gedrukt en er kwam een UPS busje aan.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Had een pompje en een ITA kwast besteld.


----------



## Beautyglitter (Apr 9, 2014)

rooocelle said:


> Ben zelf NC30 en ik vind hem zelf bij mij echt heel mooi maar toch wel tegen de donkere kant. Misschien is ie voor NC25 iets te donker..


  Daar was ik al bang voor! Anders ga ik voor de Golden variant, die is toch een stuk lichter. Binnenkort beiden maar even testen bij de MAC counter!


----------



## MACerette (Apr 10, 2014)

.


----------



## Gatton (Apr 12, 2014)

Iemand iets gekocht van de By Request collectie?


----------



## Corally (Apr 12, 2014)

Nope! Wilde alleen Rozz hebben maar die zat niet bij de top 3.  Jij wel?


----------



## Beautyglitter (Apr 16, 2014)

Dragonetta said:


> Hebben jullie wel eens besteld bij NARS? Hoe lang duurde het ongeveer voor je het had/verzonden was? Ik heb vrijdag een bestelling geplaatst en er staat nog steeds Shipping Soon. Ik wil het NU hebben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lief, heel erg bedankt!  Heb zelf ook nog nooit eerder bij NARS besteld, maar wil het binnenkort wel een keer doen!


----------



## Gatton (Apr 19, 2014)

Als iemand weer een keer bij Sephora bestelt, wil je voor mij ook OCC's John Doe bestellen? Ik vind het zonde om zoveel verzendkosten voor 1 item te betalen helaasch...


----------



## Beautyglitter (Apr 26, 2014)

Hebben jullie gelezen dat de Alluring Aquatic al vandaag is uitgekomen in de Bijenkorf in Amsterdam?! Ik ga straks even langs de counter in de Bijenkorf in Rdam!
  Waarschijnlijk wordt het alleen de enchanted one lipstick en een van de bronzers ( golden of aphrodite's shell )


----------



## Corally (Apr 26, 2014)

Beautyglitter said:


> Hebben jullie gelezen dat de Alluring Aquatic al vandaag is uitgekomen in de Bijenkorf in Amsterdam?! Ik ga straks even langs de counter in de Bijenkorf in Rdam! Waarschijnlijk wordt het alleen de enchanted one lipstick en een van de bronzers ( golden of aphrodite's shell )


  Ja ik zag het! Vind het echt irritant dat de Bijenkorf zich niet aan de release date houdt. Maar goed, zal toch online moeten bestellen. Weet sowieso niet zo goed wat ik wil hebben... Goddess of the Sea wil ik,  Mystical l/s en de blushes misschien. Aphrodite's Shell alleen als het als highlighter te gebruiken is want tot nu toe ziet hij er wel licht uit voor een bronzer. Heb gewoon meer reviews/swatches nodig *hint hint *.  Vind het ook heel irritant dat de zomercollectie hier eerder uitkomt dan in Amerika.


----------



## rooocelle (Apr 26, 2014)

Hahaha Beautyglitter, ik ben net ook naar de Bijenkorf in Rotterdam geweest en heb dus precies hetzelfde als jij gekocht. I feel like a copycat.


----------



## Beautyglitter (Apr 26, 2014)

rooocelle said:


> Hahaha Beautyglitter, ik ben net ook naar de Bijenkorf in Rotterdam geweest en heb dus precies hetzelfde als jij gekocht. I feel like a copycat.


  OMG hahaha! Dat meen je niet zelfde locatie en zelfde producten, super toevallig! Mac Twins! De bronzer is prachtig he?!


----------



## Corally (Apr 26, 2014)

Beautyglitter said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Ja ik zag het! Vind het echt irritant dat de Bijenkorf zich niet aan de release date houdt. Maar goed, zal toch online moeten bestellen. Weet sowieso niet zo goed wat ik wil hebben... Goddess of the Sea wil ik, Mystical l/s en de blushes misschien. Aphrodite's Shell alleen als het als highlighter te gebruiken is want tot nu toe ziet hij er wel licht uit voor een bronzer. Heb gewoon meer reviews/swatches nodig *hint hint  *. Vind het ook heel irritant dat de zomercollectie hier eerder uitkomt dan in Amerika.
> ...


  Staat je goed!


----------



## Kleinee (Apr 28, 2014)

Online is het nog niet verkrijgbaar op de site van de Bijenkorf?


----------



## rooocelle (Apr 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Beautyglitter* 

 

  OMG hahaha! Dat meen je niet zelfde locatie en zelfde producten, super toevallig! Mac Twins! De bronzer is prachtig he?!


  Jaa hij is echt super mooi! Ik heb alleen heel erg moeite om hem echt duidelijk op m'n gezicht te krijgen. Ik moet echt een paar keer er over heen gaan met mn kwast. Heb je dat ook?


----------



## rooocelle (Apr 28, 2014)

Alluring Aquatic staat nu op de Mac site!


----------



## Corally (Apr 28, 2014)

rooocelle said:


> Alluring Aquatic staat nu op de Mac site!


  Fuck ik weet nog steeds niet wat ik wil hebben :| Een van de blushes is ook al uitverkocht, die wilde ik ook misschien. Wat vind jij trouwens van Aphrodite's Shell? Is het meer een blush of toch wel een lichte bronzer?


----------



## Kleinee (Apr 28, 2014)

Playland staat ook online maar is op de Belgische site al zo goed als volledig uitverkocht


----------



## Corally (Apr 28, 2014)

Kleinee said:


> Playland staat ook online maar is op de Belgische site al zo goed als volledig uitverkocht


 Ik denk dat ze een boel niet hebben ontvangen want op de nederlandse site staat niet de hele collectie online en wat online staat is 'uitverkocht'. Denk eigenlijk dat ze van Alluring Aquatic ook niet alles hebben ontvangen want een van de oogschaduws staat ook als uitverkocht en die lopen normaal voor geen meter omdat ze (denk ik) zo prijzig zijn.


----------



## Kleinee (Apr 28, 2014)

Ja, nu je het zegt.. Ik had er niet zo op gelet eigenlijk maar idd niet heel de collectie staat online. er is nog hoop!


----------



## rooocelle (Apr 28, 2014)

Corally said:


> Fuck ik weet nog steeds niet wat ik wil hebben :| Een van de blushes is ook al uitverkocht, die wilde ik ook misschien. Wat vind jij trouwens van Aphrodite's Shell? Is het meer een blush of toch wel een lichte bronzer?


  Het is denk ik echt eerder een lichte bronzer. Wel een hele mooie lichte bronzer haha.


----------



## Gatton (Apr 28, 2014)

Dames, waar hebben jullie je NARS foundation in Siberia gekocht? Vriendin van mij gaat naar Parijs en wil wel dingen voor mee meenemen, maar ze hebben Siberia niet eens tussen de kleuren staan op de Franse Sephora website. :s


----------



## Kimmac (Apr 28, 2014)

Hallo allemaal, na lang rondkijken nu toch maar een account aangemaakt! Ik wilde hier graag even melden dat een deel van de Playland collectie nu verkrijgbaar is via de mac website (NL). Er staat bijgeschreven dat het pas vanaf 3 mei beschikbaar is, maar ik heb wel al dingen kunnen bestellen. Jammergenoeg nog niet de hele collectie!


----------



## LaBelleBlaas (Apr 28, 2014)

Kimmac said:


> Hallo allemaal, na lang rondkijken nu toch maar een account aangemaakt! Ik wilde hier graag even melden dat een deel van de Playland collectie nu verkrijgbaar is via de mac website (NL). Er staat bijgeschreven dat het pas vanaf 3 mei beschikbaar is, maar ik heb wel al dingen kunnen bestellen. Jammergenoeg nog niet de hele collectie!


  Wat heb jij besteld van Playland? Ik vind persoonlijk de dingen die er nu op staan niet zo interessant  NEED ZE REST! ;P


----------



## LaBelleBlaas (Apr 28, 2014)

rooocelle said:


> Het is denk ik echt eerder een lichte bronzer. Wel een hele mooie lichte bronzer haha.


----------



## Kimmac (Apr 28, 2014)

LaBelleBlaas said:


> Wat heb jij besteld van Playland? Ik vind persoonlijk de dingen die er nu op staan niet zo interessant  NEED ZE REST! ;P


Ik heb nu alleen het ' ever so yellow' pigment bestelt. Wil daarnaast echt graag de Toying around lipstick en de Hi Jinks CC bestellen.. ik hoop dat ze snel te bestellen zijn! Wat had jij in gedachte?


----------



## LaBelleBlaas (Apr 28, 2014)

Kimmac said:


> Ik heb nu alleen het ' ever so yellow' pigment bestelt. Wil daarnaast echt graag de Toying around lipstick en de Hi Jinks CC bestellen.. ik hoop dat ze snel te bestellen zijn! Wat had jij in gedachte?


  Oe picture als je 'm binnen hebt? Lijkt me wel een mooie kleur voor de zomer als hij goed gepigmenteerd is! Ik wil graag Toying Around, Sweet Experience en eigenlijk ook Lots of Laughs. CC's weet ik nog niet zeker... Ik vind het echt iets wat ik dan koop maar uiteindelijk niet op doe..


----------



## Kimmac (Apr 28, 2014)

LaBelleBlaas said:


> Oe picture als je 'm binnen hebt? Lijkt me wel een mooie kleur voor de zomer als hij goed gepigmenteerd is! Ik wil graag Toying Around, Sweet Experience en eigenlijk ook Lots of Laughs. CC's weet ik nog niet zeker... Ik vind het echt iets wat ik dan koop maar uiteindelijk niet op doe..


Haha ik ken het gevoel! Ik twijfel of ik het ga gebruiken maar wil het toch hebben omdat het limited edition is! Ik heb besloten om het pigment te kopen na het zien van deze review, mogelijk helpt dit filmpje!

  http://youtu.be/3AXIVAtdsz4


----------



## LaBelleBlaas (Apr 28, 2014)

Kimmac said:


> Haha ik ken het gevoel! Ik twijfel of ik het ga gebruiken maar wil het toch hebben omdat het limited edition is! Ik heb besloten om het pigment te kopen na het zien van deze review, mogelijk helpt dit filmpje!
> 
> http://youtu.be/3AXIVAtdsz4


  Oee thanks! Ik zie dat hij shimmery is  dan laat ik hem aan me voorbij gaan helaas! Had gehoopt op een felgele matte.. maar dan bestel ik wel gewoon een keer een gele van de pro.


----------



## Corally (Apr 28, 2014)

rooocelle said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck ik weet nog steeds niet wat ik wil hebben :| Een van de blushes is ook al uitverkocht, die wilde ik ook misschien. Wat vind jij trouwens van Aphrodite's Shell? Is het meer een blush of toch wel een lichte bronzer?
> ...


  Ik heb hem toch maar besteld. Moet van de week een paar dagen meelopen op mijn toekomstige stageplek dus ik kan niet wachten op andere swatches/Douglas gaan stalken. Ik hoop maar dat het op mijn huidskleur toch wat meer rozigbruin wordt (beetje als TPC/Blushbaby) aangezien veel dingen wat rozer worden door mijn gele ondertoon haha.   Dus ik heb alleen Aphrodite's Shell en Goddess of the Sea besteld! En ik denk/hoop dat dit mijn hele AA haul wordt.


----------



## Kimmac (Apr 28, 2014)

Corally said:


> Ik heb hem toch maar besteld. Moet van de week een paar dagen meelopen op mijn toekomstige stageplek dus ik kan niet wachten op andere swatches/Douglas gaan stalken. Ik hoop maar dat het op mijn huidskleur toch wat meer rozigbruin wordt (beetje als TPC/Blushbaby) aangezien veel dingen wat rozer worden door mijn gele ondertoon haha.   Dus ik heb alleen Aphrodite's Shell en Goddess of the Sea besteld! En ik denk/hoop dat dit mijn hele AA haul wordt.


  Ik twijfel tussen de twee extra dimension bronzers. Wat is de reden dat jullie Aphrodite's Shell hebben bestelt en niet delphic?


----------



## Corally (Apr 28, 2014)

Kimmac said:


> Ik twijfel tussen de twee extra dimension bronzers. Wat is de reden dat jullie Aphrodite's Shell hebben bestelt en niet delphic?


  Yay nog een Dutchie! :specktrawelcome: Ik hoop stiekem dat ik Aphrodite's Shell als blush kan gebruiken omdat die als het goed is een beetje roze-bruin is op mijn huid haha. Ik hoop dus eigenlijk dat het niet een bronzer is.


----------



## Kimmac (Apr 28, 2014)

Corally said:


> Yay nog een Dutchie! :specktrawelcome: Ik hoop stiekem dat ik Aphrodite's Shell als blush kan gebruiken omdat die als het goed is een beetje roze-bruin is op mijn huid haha. Ik hoop dus eigenlijk dat het niet een bronzer is.


  Dank je! Ik ben erg benieuwd! Ik heb hem toch maar bestelt. (Vind de verpakking ook veel te mooi :shock: ) ik ga morgen ook even langs de bijenkorf in Den Haag, ik ben benieuwd wat ze van de nieuwe collecties hebben.


----------



## Kimmac (Apr 29, 2014)

Nou vandaag in de Bijenkorf den haag toch maar even naast de ED bronzer AS ook de ED blush Seduced at sea gekocht. Ze hadden gewoon alles op voorraad! Heeft iemand enig idee wanneer playland en de patent lip polishes in de winkel komen? De Mac MUA gaf aan dat het mogelijk is dat sommige producten niet op de Mac site zouden komen van playland omdat het een bijenkorf only collectie is?


----------



## Corally (Apr 29, 2014)

Kimmac said:


> Nou vandaag in de Bijenkorf den haag toch maar even naast de ED bronzer AS ook de ED blush Seduced at sea gekocht. Ze hadden gewoon alles op voorraad! Heeft iemand enig idee wanneer playland en de patent lip polishes in de winkel komen? De Mac MUA gaf aan dat het mogelijk is dat sommige producten niet op de Mac site zouden komen van playland omdat het een bijenkorf only collectie is?


  Waarschijnlijk is alles nog op voorraad omdat niemand weet dat de collectie al uit is bij Bijenkorf :haha:, hoort natuurlijk pas aankomende zaterdag te zijn.  En je hebt helemaal gelijk! Heb er helemaal niet over nagedacht maar Playland hoort helemaal niet op de MAC site te staan. Het is inderdaad een Bijenkorf-only collectie. Die lip pencils moeten op 10 mei uitkomen volgens Beautyscene.


----------



## Kimmac (Apr 29, 2014)

Corally said:


> Waarschijnlijk is alles nog op voorraad omdat niemand weet dat de collectie al uit is bij Bijenkorf :haha:, hoort natuurlijk pas aankomende zaterdag te zijn.  En je hebt helemaal gelijk! Heb er helemaal niet over nagedacht maar Playland hoort helemaal niet op de MAC site te staan. Het is inderdaad een Bijenkorf-only collectie. Die lip pencils moeten op 10 mei uitkomen volgens Beautyscene.


  Is het echt zo dat omdat het een bijenkorf only collectie is er geen producten op de Mac site zou komen? Ik dacht dat ze dan niet via douglas verkocht zouden worden ofzo. Wel vreemd dat er dan een deel wel online is via de mac site.  Enig idee wanneer playland officieel bij de bijenkorf uit zou moeten komen? Ik wil toying around!!


----------



## Corally (Apr 29, 2014)

Kimmac said:


> Is het echt zo dat omdat het een bijenkorf only collectie is er geen producten op de Mac site zou komen? Ik dacht dat ze dan niet via douglas verkocht zouden worden ofzo. Wel vreemd dat er dan een deel wel online is via de mac site.  Enig idee wanneer playland officieel bij de bijenkorf uit zou moeten komen? Ik wil toying around!!


  Als het een Bijenkorf-only is hoort het alleen bij de Bijenkorf verkocht te worden. Dus idd raar dat een deel wel online staat op de MAC site. Playland is ook 10 mei!


----------



## Kimmac (Apr 29, 2014)

Corally said:


> Als het een Bijenkorf-only is hoort het alleen bij de Bijenkorf verkocht te worden. Dus idd raar dat een deel wel online staat op de MAC site. Playland is ook 10 mei!


Ow oke! dan hou ik de bijenkorf in de gaten. Bizar dat er dan wel een deel op de MAC website staat. Heeft een van jullie al een patentpolish lippencil bestelt?


----------



## Kimmac (May 2, 2014)

Mijn ouders zijn net terug uit NY en namen als verrassing head in the clouds van de playland collectie mee! Super blij!


----------



## Ladyhawke (May 10, 2014)

Zo ik heb lang niks gepost hier haha. Komt doordat ik aan het sparen ben voor een autootje en ik geen nieuwe make-up mocht kopen van mezelf. Hoewel..daar heb ik me niet echt aan gehouden toen ik vanmiddag in de Bijenkorf kwam en zag dat de Playland collectie net uit was! Ik kon Toying Around echt niet laten liggen, een perfecte koraalkleur voor de zomer met mijn favo amplified finish. Van de Aquatic collectie heb ik niks gekocht. Vond de verpakking wel heel gaaf maar de kleurtjes spraken me niet zo aan.


----------



## rooocelle (May 10, 2014)

Ik heb ook Toying Around gekocht. Wilde hem eerst uitproberen voordat ik hem kocht, maar moest werken. Hoop dat ie echt zo mooi is als iedereen zegt!


----------



## Gatton (May 23, 2014)

Heeft iemand een backup van Hoop die ze misschien aan mij zou willen verkopen? :3

En gaan jullie nog wat van de Osbourne of Malificent collections kopen?


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jun 2, 2014)

Gatton said:


> Heeft iemand een backup van Hoop die ze misschien aan mij zou willen verkopen? :3   En gaan jullie nog wat van de Osbourne of Malificent collections kopen?


  Ik denk van allebei de collecties niks maar van de pedro lourenco collectie wil ik de quad en de lipstick Roxo. En jij? Wat is het hier rustig trouwens!


----------



## Corally (Jun 2, 2014)

Gatton said:


> Heeft iemand een backup van Hoop die ze misschien aan mij zou willen verkopen? :3   En gaan jullie nog wat van de Osbourne of Malificent collections kopen?


  Ik wil de sculpting powder van Maleficent en True Red van Pedro. Als het me lukt om ze te kopen in ieder geval aangezien het exclusives zijn. En van Moody Blooms staat nu nog Nightshade en Black Ivy fluidlines en de oogschaduw Green Room, maar misschien dat dat lijstje weer korter wordt. Ik ga trouwens nog wel nog BU Aphrodite's Shell bestellen want ik gebruik het bijna elke dag sinds ik 'm heb!   En het is inderdaad heel rustig hier!


----------



## rooocelle (Jun 2, 2014)

Yayy, ik heb net de Sculpt Powder gekoct en in een expulsieve bui nog de blush duo van Pedro afgerekend. Gewoon omdat ik 21 euro voor een compact best goedkoop vond haha.


----------



## Corally (Jun 2, 2014)

Ah ik ben zo blij dat ik je berichtje lees! Ze staan er weer veel te vroeg op namelijk,  vooral Pedro. Maar ik heb net dus Sculpt, True Red en BU Aphrodite's Shell gekocht.   21 euro is echt weinig idd voor zo'n grote compact, maar 50 cent duurder dan de lipstick. :shock:


----------



## rooocelle (Jun 2, 2014)

Ja, ze zijn inderdaad weer veel te vroeg. Ik was de site al aan het stalken sinds deze zaterdag, aangezien je Mac niet meer kunt vertrouwen. True Red is echt super mooi! Ben benieuwd hoe hij je staat. En nog een AS, ik zei toch dat ie je zou bevallen haha!


----------



## Corally (Jun 2, 2014)

rooocelle said:


> Ja, ze zijn inderdaad weer veel te vroeg. Ik was de site al aan het stalken sinds deze zaterdag, aangezien je Mac niet meer kunt vertrouwen. True Red is echt super mooi! Ben benieuwd hoe hij je staat. En nog een AS, ik zei toch dat ie je zou bevallen haha!


  Ja ik semi-stalk de site ook al sinds vorige week. Ik vertrouw MAC echt niet meer met de releasedates. Het valt me trouwens wel op dat het weer op een maandag is, Alluring Aquatic was ook op een maandag op de site. TR is echt mooi ja!  En haha idd AS is echt geweldig, perfecte everyday blush! Ik BU dus echt NOOIT maar hier moet ik toch een uitzondering voor maken. :haha:


----------



## Corally (Jun 2, 2014)

Hm vreemd genoeg is de sculpting powder het eerste dat uitverkocht is. Jammer! Wilde graag een BU als ik hem fijn vond. :lol:


----------



## rooocelle (Jun 2, 2014)

Anders koop je hem gewoon in die palette vorm!


----------



## Corally (Jun 2, 2014)

Maar ik wil hem in pot vorm haha.  Maar het is niet zo heeel erg, ik wil ook de Ben Nye contour poeder kopen over een tijdje, heb 'm nu als pan maar hij is echt super fijn (ik gebruik 'm elke dag) dus heb hem liever in pot vorm als die op begint te raken. Vind het teveel gedoe om constant m'n z palette te pakken voor 1 ding haha.


----------



## rooocelle (Jun 3, 2014)

Ik zie net dat de Sculpt weer is aangevuld! Dus als je hem nog wil bu'en haha..


----------



## Gatton (Jun 3, 2014)

Ik hoop dat ze donderdag een beetje vroeg met de Osbourne collectie komen, ik wil graag Dodgy Girl en Strip Poker van Kelly's gedeelte


----------



## Corally (Jun 3, 2014)

rooocelle said:


> Ik zie net dat de Sculpt weer is aangevuld! Dus als hem nog wel bu'en haha..


  Haha heb het gemist. Weer uitverkocht. :lol:   





Gatton said:


> Ik hoop dat ze donderdag een beetje vroeg met de Osbourne collectie komen, ik wil graag Dodgy Girl en Strip Poker van Kelly's gedeelte


  Heh? Osbournes komt pas op 16 Augustus uit?


----------



## Corally (Jun 5, 2014)

Het verbaast me trouwens echt dat de Pedro Lourenço lippies nog niet uitverkocht zijn!


----------



## rooocelle (Jun 5, 2014)

Ja, ik had verwacht dat Roxo sowieso zou uitverkopen..


----------



## Corally (Jun 5, 2014)

Had ik van allemaal wel verwacht! Maar vooral de rode lippies.  Morgen krijg ik m'n pakje trouwens! 1e bezorgpoging was vandaag maar ik was op school. Heb jij je pakje al?


----------



## rooocelle (Jun 5, 2014)

Jaaa, heb hem net binnengekregen. Heb het nog niet uitgeprobeerd eerlijk gezegd, maar vind de verpakkingen echt super mooi. Ik vind de verpakking van Maleficent eigenlijk mooier dan die van Pedro. Zal wel wat swatches plaatsen als ik ze heb uitgeprobeerd!


----------



## Kimmac (Jun 6, 2014)

rooocelle said:


> Jaaa, heb hem net binnengekregen. Heb het nog niet uitgeprobeerd eerlijk gezegd, maar vind de verpakkingen echt super mooi. Ik vind de verpakking van Maleficent eigenlijk mooier dan die van Pedro. Zal wel wat swatches plaatsen als ik ze heb uitgeprobeerd!


  Ja swatches aub!!!!!


----------



## esmeealeida (Jun 30, 2014)

Ik lees al heel lang mee op Specktra maar had dit topic nog nooit gezien! Ik ben heel groot MAC fan haha.

Gisteren naar de Pro Store geweest om een Zuca te kopen, en ging er vanuit dat daar geen Pro korting op zit. Kwam ik bij de kassa, ging er 30% van af
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Dus zo blij dat ik toen meteen ook de PL blush en het quad meenam, en een wenkbrauw kwastje en een leeg lip palette.


----------



## Kleinee (Jul 30, 2014)

Het is hier zo stil de laatste tijd


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jul 30, 2014)

Ja het is best stil! Moet zeggen dat ik de laatste tijd weinig tot geen MAC heb gekocht. Ik werk nu fulltime en moet dus elke dag vroeg opstaan. Ik merk dat ik dan minder tijd en zin heb om me helemaal op te maken en doe meestal mascara+eyeliner en wat blush en poeder en soms een lipstick. Heb nu ook aardig een collectie verzameld dus daar kan ik voorlopig meer vooruit. Ik vind de laatste collecties ook niet zo boeiend eerlijk gezegd.

Gaan jullie vanmiddag nog wat bestellen van de Osbourne collectie?


----------



## Kimmac (Jul 31, 2014)

Heb jij enig idee hoelaat de Osbourne live gaat? Wil namelijk wel graag de Refresh en Cheeky Bugger kopen!  





Corally said:


> Haha heb het gemist. Weer uitverkocht. :lol: Heh? Osbournes komt pas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rooocelle (Jul 31, 2014)

Ja meestal komt het 12 uur uit, maar ik zie niks verschijnen. Ik heb KYY, DG en Bijoux al via de CB gekocht. Ik wil nu nog Cheeky Bugger, Riot House en Cranberry.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jul 31, 2014)

Ik zie nu wel de promo maar nog niet de producten. Ik ga alleen voor DG


----------



## rooocelle (Jul 31, 2014)

Het duurt wel weer lang hoor jongens. Pfff.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jul 31, 2014)

Ja volgens mij gaat er iets niet goed hoor. Bij de duitse staat het allang online


----------



## Kimmac (Jul 31, 2014)

Duurt echt lang! Willen ze misschien te veel tegelijk erop zetten? Het zijn echt 5 of 6 'nieuwe' collecties!


----------



## Kimmac (Jul 31, 2014)

rooocelle said:


> Ja meestal komt het 12 uur uit, maar ik zie niks verschijnen. Ik heb KYY, DG en Bijoux al via de CB gekocht. Ik wil nu nog Cheeky Bugger, Riot House en Cranberry.


Heb je ze al binnen? Hoe zijn ze?


----------



## rooocelle (Jul 31, 2014)

Kimmac said:


> Heb je ze al binnen? Hoe zijn ze?


  Dodgy Girl en Bijoux zijn echt prachtig. Ik heb ze allebei al een week non stop op. Dodgy Girl draagt ook heerlijk voor een matte lipstick. Kelly Yum Yum vind ik me niet zo goed staan, vind er eerlijk gezegd ook niet veel aan.


----------



## Kimmac (Jul 31, 2014)

rooocelle said:


> Dodgy Girl en Bijoux zijn echt prachtig. Ik heb ze allebei al een week non stop op. Dodgy Girl draagt ook heerlijk voor een matte lipstick. Kelly Yum Yum vind ik me niet zo goed staan, vind er eerlijk gezegd ook niet veel aan.


Foto's? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Begin nu namelijk wel te twijfelen of ik ze niet moet kopen!


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jul 31, 2014)

Kimmac said:


> Foto's?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Als het ooit nog online komt


----------



## Kimmac (Jul 31, 2014)

Ladyhawke said:


> Als het ooit nog online komt


Ik durf eigenlijk niet weg van mijn computer te lopen, hoelang kan dit nog duren?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Ik las trouwens overal op internet dat de collectie in midden augustus zou komen maar in al mijn MAC mails stond vandaag, iemand enig idee waar het verschil vandaan komt?


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jul 31, 2014)

Kimmac said:


> Ik durf eigenlijk niet weg van mijn computer te lopen, hoelang kan dit nog duren?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In mijn mails stond ook vandaag. Misschien kan je de klantenservice bellen?


----------



## Kimmac (Jul 31, 2014)

Ladyhawke said:


> In mijn mails stond ook vandaag. Misschien kan je de klantenservice bellen?


Denk je dat we dan een ander antwoord krijgen dan ' we weten het niet' of ' het komt snel'


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jul 31, 2014)

Ik heb net gebeld en ze weten niet waardoor het komt, het zou eigenlijk al online moeten zijn. Ze had nog geen antwoord van de it gekregen. Ze zei dat het misschien nog vanavond komt en anders morgen. Hebben we lekker veel aan dus


----------



## Kimmac (Jul 31, 2014)

Ladyhawke said:


> Ik heb net gebeld en ze weten niet waardoor het komt, het zou eigenlijk al online moeten zijn. Ze had nog geen antwoord van de it gekregen. Ze zei dat het misschien nog vanavond komt en anders morgen. Hebben we lekker veel aan dus


Met andere woorden, heb geduld


----------



## rooocelle (Jul 31, 2014)

Oftewel, ik kan de site blijven stalken vandaag.


----------



## Kimmac (Jul 31, 2014)

Hij is er!!!


----------



## rooocelle (Jul 31, 2014)

Yes! Ik twijfel nog over Refresh, de rest heb ik al besteld.


----------



## rooocelle (Jul 31, 2014)

Jeetje, wat gaat het snel! KYY en DG en beide blushes al uitverkocht


----------



## Kimmac (Jul 31, 2014)

rooocelle said:


> Yes! Ik twijfel nog over Refresh, de rest heb ik al besteld.


  Refresh en cheeky bugger bestelt. Twijfel nog over DG


----------



## rooocelle (Jul 31, 2014)

Kimmac said:


> Refresh en cheeky bugger bestelt. Twijfel nog over DG


  Ik zeg doen! Ga je zeker geen spijt van krijgen. Het is mijn nieuwe favoriet.


----------



## Kimmac (Jul 31, 2014)

Ben bang dat ie niet staat!


----------



## Kimmac (Jul 31, 2014)

Is al uitverkocht


----------



## rooocelle (Jul 31, 2014)

Je hebt altijd nog de Bijenkorf! Ik ben trouwens NC 30 met zwart haar en mij staat ie wel. Misschien voor jou handig om te bepalen of ie je gaat staan.


----------



## Kimmac (Jul 31, 2014)

Ow ja goed punt! Wanneer komt ie daar online?


----------



## Gatton (Jul 31, 2014)

Alles uitverkocht, Pff... Ik ben aan het werk, heb steeds in mijn pauzes gekeken. Bijenkorf website krijgt ook alles? En 16 augustus fysieke release, toch?


----------



## Kimmac (Jul 31, 2014)

Gatton said:


> Alles uitverkocht, Pff... Ik ben aan het werk, heb steeds in mijn pauzes gekeken. Bijenkorf website krijgt ook alles? En 16 augustus fysieke release, toch?


Alles was bijna na 15 minuten uitverkocht! en natuurlijk een uur later een mail dat de collectie uit is..... Lekker op tijd!


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jul 31, 2014)

Gatton said:


> Alles uitverkocht, Pff... Ik ben aan het werk, heb steeds in mijn pauzes gekeken. Bijenkorf website krijgt ook alles? En 16 augustus fysieke release, toch?


  Het komt deze zaterdag in de bijenkorf. Heb vandaag de counter gebeld in den haag. Dus ik neem aan ook zaterdag op de site van de bijenkorf. Ik reed van mijn werk naar huis en toen kwam het online.. Na de hele dag stalken zucht


----------



## Kimmac (Jul 31, 2014)

Ladyhawke said:


> Het komt deze zaterdag in de bijenkorf. Heb vandaag de counter gebeld in den haag. Dus ik neem aan ook zaterdag op de site van de bijenkorf. Ik reed van mijn werk naar huis en toen kwam het online.. Na de hele dag stalken zucht


De counter in Den Haag legt zeker geen dingen voor ons apart?


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jul 31, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Kimmac* 



 De counter in Den Haag legt zeker geen dingen voor ons apart?


  Nee dat doen ze meestal niet voor limited editions. Ik denk dat ik zaterdag de site van Douglas en de bijenkorf in de gaten ga houden, en anders is het maar pech. De lipsticks waren vandaag binnen 5 minuten uitverkocht, dus volgens mij is er heel weinig voorraad


----------



## Corally (Jul 31, 2014)

Wat is het opeens druk hier lol. Ik heb het ook gemist maar eigenlijk vind ik het niet zo erg.. Ik had Dodgy Girl en Cheeky Bugger op mijn lijstje maar ik twijfel heel erg over beide. Rooocelle, kan je morgen misschien een foto posten met DG?  Ik heb echt het idee dat die voor mij te licht is. Ik ga zaterdag de Bijenkorf in de gaten houden voor de Look in a box coral en mocht de collectie online gaan.. misschien dat ik DG dan ook in mijn mandje gooi. Ik vind Bijenkorf alleen zo irritant qua verzendkosten. Doe gewoon gratis verzending zeg zoals MAC en Douglas. :smash:


----------



## Kimmac (Jul 31, 2014)

Corally said:


> Wat is het opeens druk hier lol. Ik heb het ook gemist maar eigenlijk vind ik het niet zo erg.. Ik had Dodgy Girl en Cheeky Bugger op mijn lijstje maar ik twijfel heel erg over beide. Rooocelle, kan je morgen misschien een foto posten met DG?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


de look in de box coral? Wat houdt dit in?


----------



## rooocelle (Aug 1, 2014)

Nou ff snel voor werk speciaal voor jullie


----------



## Ladyhawke (Aug 1, 2014)

rooocelle said:


>


  Staat je echt mooi! Nu wil ik DG helemaal haha. Wordt stalken morgenochtend. Kan ook naar de counter gaan maar dat wordt best druk denk ik


----------



## Kimmac (Aug 1, 2014)

rooocelle said:


> Nou ff snel voor werk speciaal voor jullie


  Staat je goed!!:yahoo:


----------



## Corally (Aug 1, 2014)

rooocelle said:


> Nou ff snel voor werk speciaal voor jullie


  Hij staat je goed!  Ik denk toch dat ik 'm ga skippen, ik vind hem net een tikkie te licht voor mij. En het is ook echt zo'n kleur dat op mijn lippen veel meer roze uitvalt dan bij anderen. Sommigen op Specktra hebben dat probleem ook. En als er een kleur is die me lelijk staat, dan is het wel roze lol.


----------



## Corally (Aug 1, 2014)

Kimmac said:


> de look in de box coral? Wat houdt dit in?


  Dat is een van de boxen van de look in a box collectie die binnenkort uitkomt.


----------



## rooocelle (Aug 1, 2014)

Dank jullie wel meiden! Corally, nee hij valt bij mij ook erg roze uit. Dan moet je hem inderdaad niet nemen. Ik neem aan dat je KYY ook niet neemt, die was ook al zo verschrikkelijk roze en stond me echt voor geen meter.


----------



## Corally (Aug 1, 2014)

rooocelle said:


> Dank jullie wel meiden! Corally, nee hij valt bij mij ook erg roze uit. Dan moet je hem inderdaad niet nemen. Ik neem aan dat je KYY ook niet neemt, die was ook al zo verschrikkelijk roze en stond me echt voor geen meter.


  Echt waar? Hij ziet er best paars uit op je foto. Maar misschien ligt het aan mijn beeldscherm haha.  KYY? Hell no. Dat soort kleuren vermijd ik als de pest. :lol: Ik sla gewoon de hele collectie over.


----------



## Gatton (Aug 1, 2014)

Morgen komt de collectie ook op de Douglas website! Geen idee hoe laat, dat wordt dus ook stalken! Edit: ook in de Douglas winkels morgen... ik ga eerst ff bij de Bijenkorf langs, dan bij de Douglas. Maar liever Douglas, want heb nog cadeaubonnen, haha.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Aug 1, 2014)

Gatton said:


> Morgen komt de collectie ook op de Douglas website! Geen idee hoe laat, dat wordt dus ook stalken!


  Haha ik wilde net vragen: weet iemand hoelaat het altijd bij de bijenkorf en douglas online komt


----------



## Gatton (Aug 1, 2014)

Ik wil Dodgy Girl en Strip Poker, en jij Ladyhawke? Ik ga denk ik ook Nightmoth halen en misschien Soft and Gentle... is die laatste mooi? Alle swatches zijn zo anders!


----------



## Kimmac (Aug 1, 2014)

rooocelle said:


> Nou ff snel voor werk speciaal voor jullie





Gatton said:


> Ik wil Dodgy Girl en Strip Poker, en jij Ladyhawke? Ik ga denk ik ook Nightmoth halen en misschien Soft and Gentle... is die laatste mooi? Alle swatches zijn zo anders!


  Ik vind Soft and Gentle echt heel mooi!


----------



## Ladyhawke (Aug 1, 2014)

Gatton said:


> Ik wil Dodgy Girl en Strip Poker, en jij Ladyhawke? Ik ga denk ik ook Nightmoth halen en misschien Soft and Gentle... is die laatste mooi? Alle swatches zijn zo anders!


Soft and gentle is mijn favo hightlighter.. Past echt bij alles cool, warm, neutraal.. Love it!
  Ik ga alleen voor DG alleen bij Beautyscene staat ie echt niet mooi ga gelijk weer twijfelen haha


----------



## Ladyhawke (Aug 1, 2014)

Oh en misschien bestel ik gelijk viva glam rihanna mee is die mooi?


----------



## Corally (Aug 1, 2014)

Gatton said:


> Ik wil Dodgy Girl en Strip Poker, en jij Ladyhawke? Ik ga denk ik ook Nightmoth halen en misschien Soft and Gentle... is die laatste mooi? Alle swatches zijn zo anders!


  Ik vind Soft and Gentle drie keer niks. Hij is zó glitterig. Ik ga 'm verkopen.    Ben benieuwd hoe snel Osbournes op Douglas en Bijenkorf uitverkocht raakt. Ik ga nog steeds alleen voor de coral look in a box.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Aug 1, 2014)

Nou ik werd vanochtend om half 6 wakker en keek even bij de bijenkorf, alle lipsticks die ik wil al weg... Ik ging weer verder slapen tot half 8 en keer bij de douglas: ook al de lipsticks weg...
  Ik ga zometeen toch maar naar de counter om het te proberen, ben nu toch al wakker.

  Normaal kwam het pas rond 9 uur online ofzo maar blijkbaar niet meer


----------



## Gatton (Aug 1, 2014)

Nja, zal toch wel allebei nog niet gestockt zijn geweest? Wie shopt er om 5 uur 's morgens?    "binnenkort leverbaar" staat er


----------



## Gatton (Aug 2, 2014)

Ik heb Dodgy Girl gekocht, not sure about Strip Poker... Wel echt heel nude. Heb hem maar laten liggen, hij werd oranje op mij


----------



## Ladyhawke (Aug 2, 2014)

Ik heb Dodgy girl en KYY gekocht. Ben nog niet zeker over KYY. Er was heel weinig voorraad, ik was de eerste en er was van alle lipstick maar 4 ofzo. Met DG ben ik echt heel blij! Superaparte en mooie kleur.


----------



## Corally (Aug 2, 2014)

Het verbaasd me eigenlijk een beetje dat beide sites Osbournes hebben haha, het was toch wel vaak zo dat het op een andere dag online kwam dat de eigenlijke release date.  Maar leuk dat het jullie toch gelukt is bij de counters! Ik heb de Bijenkorf site in de gaten gehouden maar geen look in a box terwijl die ook vandaag online hoorde te komen. :nope:


----------



## Ladyhawke (Aug 2, 2014)

Pff ik heb mijn KYY op marktplaats gezet omdat ik weet dat ik hem toch niet zo vaak zal dragen, maar ik krijg echt zoveel mails van mensen die hem zooo graag willen hebben. Vind het nu zo lastig om een keuze te maken wie hem krijgt.. Gaat me niet om het geld maar ik weet hoe het voelt als je hebt misgegrepen


----------



## Kimmac (Aug 3, 2014)

Ladyhawke said:


> Pff ik heb mijn KYY op marktplaats gezet omdat ik weet dat ik hem toch niet zo vaak zal dragen, maar ik krijg echt zoveel mails van mensen die hem zooo graag willen hebben. Vind het nu zo lastig om een keuze te maken wie hem krijgt.. Gaat me niet om het geld maar ik weet hoe het voelt als je hebt misgegrepen


  Je kan niet iedereen blij maken :bigstar:


----------



## Kimmac (Aug 5, 2014)

Vragen uit nieuwschierigheid voor mensen die iets van de osbourne collectie hebben gekocht, hebben jullie op de bovenkant van de producten wel een stickertje met de naam?


----------



## Corally (Aug 5, 2014)

Ik heb niks gekocht maar wel meerdere review filmpjes gezien en er zit idd geen stickertje op. Weet niet waarom ze het dit keer niet gedaan hebben.


----------



## Corally (Aug 5, 2014)

Ik baal er trouwens ook echt van dat look in a box niet op de bijenkorf website is gekomen. Vraag me af of het wel in de winkels is. Bijenkorf beweert dat de boxen online hebben gestaan en dat het gewoon snel uitverkocht is maar ik heb de hele ochtend in de gaten gehouden en het stond er echt niet op, op Twitter zeggen anderen (o.a. Beautyscene) ook dat ze het niet hebben gezien. En toen de look in a box van vorig jaar op de website kwam toen stond het ook minimaal een aantal weken online. Echt bullshit dit.


----------



## Kimmac (Aug 5, 2014)

Corally said:


> Ik baal er trouwens ook echt van dat look in a box niet op de bijenkorf website is gekomen. Vraag me af of het wel in de winkels is. Bijenkorf beweert dat de boxen online hebben gestaan en dat het gewoon snel uitverkocht is maar ik heb de hele ochtend in de gaten gehouden en het stond er echt niet op, op Twitter zeggen anderen (o.a. Beautyscene) ook dat ze het niet hebben gezien. En toen de look in a box van vorig jaar op de website kwam toen stond het ook minimaal een aantal weken online. Echt bullshit dit.


  Wat balen! Heb ze ook niet voorbij zien komen en ik heb ook regelmatig op de bijenkorf site gezeten bij de MAC.


----------



## Gatton (Aug 5, 2014)

Ik heb zaterdag ook een aantal keer gekeken, niet gezien! Raar gedoe, zou toch een klacht indienen. :s

Hier trouwens 2 foto's van mij met Dodgy Girl (hij wordt wel echt heel mooi met Nightmoth, heb alleen niet een foto waarbij ik mijn lippen niet te groot had gemaakt, dus dat komt een andere keer nog xD):


----------



## Corally (Aug 5, 2014)

Ik vind het ook maar raar. Net alsof ze mijn geld niet willen..   Dodgy Girl staat je mooi Gatton!  Ben wel heel benieuwd hoe het dan met Nightmoth eruitziet, in mijn hoofd is het een combinatie die niet kan haha.  Je hebt trouwens prachtige ogen zeg!


----------



## Ladyhawke (Aug 5, 2014)

Corally said:


> Maar leuk dat het jullie toch gelukt is bij de counters! Ik heb de Bijenkorf site in de gaten gehouden maar geen look in a box terwijl die ook vandaag online hoorde te komen.


Ik ga maandag naar Barcelona wil daar wel even voor je kijken of het er is?


----------



## rooocelle (Aug 6, 2014)

Ben vandaag naar Berlijn gegaan met de trein. Makeup tasje meegenomen en laten liggen in de trein of hij is gestolen.  Bam mn hele haul van de Osbournes weg. Bijna 200 euro aan makeup weg. Ben de hele dag helemaal van slag geweest. The happy news is dat die look in a box hier wel te koop is.


----------



## Corally (Aug 6, 2014)

rooocelle said:


> Ben vandaag naar Berlijn gegaan met de trein. Makeup tasje meegenomen en laten liggen in de trein of hij is gestolen.  Bam mn hele haul van de Osbournes weg. Bijna 200 euro aan makeup weg. Ben de hele dag helemaal van slag geweest. The happy news is dat die look in a box hier wel te koop is.


  AH SHIT  Het schijnt trouwens dat de pro store alles nog heeft (zei beautyscene vanochtend) dus misschien dat je nog wat dingen kan kopen? (Als je in de buurt woont tenminste.) Al kan ik het me voorstellen dat je dat niet doet want je bent al €200 lichter. Dit is echt kut zeg. Denk je een leuk dagje te gaan hebben.   Als ik op reis ga of bij iemand ga slapen neem ik eigenlijk nooit make-up mee waarvan ik het heel erg zou vinden als ik het kwijt zou raken/als het zou kapot zou gaan.. Ik ben altijd bang dat zoiets gebeurt.


----------



## Corally (Aug 6, 2014)

Ladyhawke said:


> Ik ga maandag naar Barcelona wil daar wel even voor je kijken of het er is?


  Ah super lief van je maar dat hoeft niet hoor.  Ik ga denk ik over +- 1,5 week naar Amsterdam en dan ga ik wel even kijken of ze hem nog  hebben. En anders was het niet meant to be. Misschien dat ik hem ook helemaal niet meer koop trouwens want dit heeft wel een beetje een zure nasmaak achtergelaten. Veel plezier in Barcelona!


----------



## Sulaika (Aug 7, 2014)

Hallo ben nieuw hier.

  Ik ben vandaag bij de bijenkorf in Den Haag geweest.
  En ze krijgen de Look in a Box nog binnen. Waarschijnlijk as zaterdag al, maar ik mocht bellen eerst. Morgen ga ik bellen en weer vragen.


----------



## Corally (Aug 8, 2014)

Sulaika said:


> Hallo ben nieuw hier.  Ik ben vandaag bij de bijenkorf in Den Haag geweest. En ze krijgen de Look in a Box nog binnen. Waarschijnlijk as zaterdag al, maar ik mocht bellen eerst. Morgen ga ik bellen en weer vragen.


  :specktrawelcome:  Het wordt steeds vreemder haha. Misschien dat ze het morgen dan ook online gaan zetten.. Welke box(en) wil jij hebben?


----------



## Sulaika (Aug 8, 2014)

Ik heb vandaag gebeld en morgen zouden ze er zijn. Ik ga er morgen heen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Ik vroeg of ze de look in a box binnen hebben toen zei ze morgen zijn ze online....ik vroeg op de mac site of bijenkorf site toen zei ze nee hier in de winkel bij ons....En toen ik gister daar was zei ze dat  ze eerder op de site komen dan hier in de winkel. Dus volgens haar waren ze al online geweest, wat raar is want ik heb niks gezien. Ik ging zelfs kijken op de MAC.COM site en daar zouden ze vanaf 11 augustus te koop zijn. Ik ga voor de CORAL box.

  Welke wil jij?


----------



## Gatton (Aug 8, 2014)

Dankjulliewel voor de complimentjes! ^^ Word er een beetje verlegen van, hehe  Hopelijk lukt het jullie jullie gewilde spulletjes te bemachtigen


----------



## Sulaika (Aug 9, 2014)

Grrrr
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wat denk je bel ik naar de bijenkorf Den Haag...hebben ze alles binnen behalve CORAL......pfff gelukkig heeft Rotterdam die wel...dus ik ga daarheen...Wat een gedoe


----------



## Corally (Aug 9, 2014)

Sulaika said:


> Ik heb vandaag gebeld en morgen zouden ze er zijn. Ik ga er morgen heen :yahoo:  Ik vroeg of ze de look in a box binnen hebben toen zei ze morgen zijn ze online....ik vroeg op de mac site of bijenkorf site toen zei ze nee hier in de winkel bij ons....En toen ik gister daar was zei ze dat  ze eerder op de site komen dan hier in de winkel. Dus volgens haar waren ze al online geweest, wat raar is want ik heb niks gezien. Ik ging zelfs kijken op de MAC.COM site en daar zouden ze vanaf 11 augustus te koop zijn. Ik ga voor de CORAL box.  Welke wil jij?


  Bijenkorf beweert dat ze online zijn geweest maar dat is echt niet zo. Ik heb de hele zaterdag in de gaten gehouden, de dag waarop ze ''online kwamen en snel uitverkocht raakten'' volgens Bijenkorf, ik en anderen hebben ze niet gezien en de look in a boxen gaan nooit zo snel weg, vorig jaar stonden ze echt wéken al dan niet maanden online. Ik wil ook de coral trouwens.    





Sulaika said:


> Grrrr  Wat denk je bel ik naar de bijenkorf Den Haag...hebben ze alles binnen behalve CORAL......pfff gelukkig heeft Rotterdam die wel...dus ik ga daarheen...Wat een gedoe


  Lekker zeg :/ Ik ga er niet zoveel moeite meer voor doen. Heb het een beetje gehad met deze collectie haha. Als ik 'm over iets meer dan een week nog tegenkom in Amsterdam of als 'ie nog online komt prima en anders zet ik hem gewoon uit m'n hoofd.


----------



## Sulaika (Aug 9, 2014)

Ik heb de CORAL box maar kon t niet weerstaan om ook de all about beige te kopen. Ik zou ook niet verder dan Rdam gaan hoor hahaha.
  Prijs voor de Coral was 43 euro en de Beige 55 euro. Komende 2 maanden niks meer kopen van MAC


----------



## Sulaika (Aug 9, 2014)

Ja ik heb ook niks gezien hoor op de Bijenkorf site, ze liegen!


----------



## Kimmac (Aug 9, 2014)

Ze staan nu wel op de bijenkorf! als je zoekt op 'look in a box' komen er een aantal opties.


----------



## Corally (Aug 9, 2014)

Sulaika said:


> Ik heb de CORAL box maar kon t niet weerstaan om ook de all about beige te kopen. Ik zou ook niet verder dan Rdam gaan hoor hahaha. Prijs voor de Coral was 43 euro en de Beige 55 euro. Komende 2 maanden niks meer kopen van MAC


 Haha mooi dat het gelukt is. 


Sulaika said:


> Ja ik heb ook niks gezien hoor op de Bijenkorf site, ze liegen!


 Inderdaad, zeg dan gewoon dat ze later of helemaal niet online komen te staan.  





Kimmac said:


> Ze staan nu wel op de bijenkorf! als je zoekt op 'look in a box' komen er een aantal opties.


 Helaas de verkeerde boxen haha maar misschien komen de andere ook nog online. Bedankt voor het zeggen! Ga ik het nog even in de gaten houden.   Edit: Of zijn ze dit keer echt gewoon uitverkocht? want ik zie net op de twitter van beautyscene staan dat het vanochtend al online stond. Ik had vanochtend nog gekeken maar niet op 'look in a box' gezocht terwijl ik het de keren daarvoor wel deed. Lekker slim weer. -_-


----------



## Sulaika (Aug 11, 2014)

De All about plum is wel op de bijenkorf.nl en je moet idd zoeken op look in a box. Als je echt bij de MAC merk kijkt staat hij er niet bij. Toch raar!


----------



## Gatton (Aug 14, 2014)

Anastasia Dip Brow in Taupe besteld!    Verkrijgbaar op de Douglas website ^^


----------



## Sulaika (Aug 15, 2014)

Hallo dames.

  Weet iemand waar ik de MAC eyeshadows in kleuren *Samoa silk* en *Kid* nog kan vinden (refil of gewoon los). Ze staan al een tijdje uitverkocht op de site en hier in Den Haag zijn ze ook op.
  Zijn ze misschien discontinued?


----------



## Jishin (Aug 19, 2014)

Sulaika said:


> Hallo dames.
> 
> Weet iemand waar ik de MAC eyeshadows in kleuren *Samoa silk* en *Kid* nog kan vinden (refil of gewoon los). Ze staan al een tijdje uitverkocht op de site en hier in Den Haag zijn ze ook op.
> Zijn ze misschien discontinued?


  Samoa Silk weet ik niet maar Kid is helaas wel DC'ed


----------



## Sulaika (Aug 19, 2014)

Pfffff ik hoop t niet. Want *desperate me* heeft gemaild met mac en ze zeiden dat ze allebei nog komen en dat ik de site in de gaten moet houden. Ik wacht af. In Amerika zijn ze idd wel DC'ed


----------



## rooocelle (Aug 28, 2014)

Iemand enig idee of The Simpsons vandaag online moet komen em hoelaat?


----------



## Ladyhawke (Aug 28, 2014)

Van de Simpson collectie hoef ik niks maar van de Novel collectie dus ik hoop dat die ook vandaag komt!


----------



## rooocelle (Aug 28, 2014)

Nou, ik geef het op. @Corally Heb jij enig idee?


----------



## Ladyhawke (Aug 28, 2014)

De vorige collectie van osbournes kwam rond 5 uur toen ik NET in de auto zat naar huis dus ik zal nog even wachten


----------



## rooocelle (Aug 28, 2014)

Ja maar toen stond het rond 12 uur al als 'titel' op de mobiele site online. Ik vind dit zo irritant.


----------



## Sulaika (Aug 28, 2014)

Nog niks te zien op de site en ik zit thuis.


----------



## Corally (Aug 28, 2014)

rooocelle said:


> Nou, ik geef het op. @Corally  Heb jij enig idee?


  Als het goed is komt 'ie niet vandaag online? Ik weet dat de Osbournes op donderdag online kwam maar normaal gesproken komen collecties echt nooit op donderdag uit, met de Osbournes stond er toen ook bovenin een e-mail van mac dat het op donderdag blabla uit zou komen. Ik denk zelf dat het aankomende maandag online komt en ik baal daar echt van want ik begin maandag met mijn stage en heb echt geen tijd om te stalken. Kan wel af en toe kijken op mijn mobiel als ik naar de wc ga enzo maar that's it. Dus kunnen jullie mij misschien een berichtje sturen als The Simpsons en/of Novel Romance online is? Jullie zouden mij daar zo blij mee maken! Anders mis ik de komende 5 maanden waarschijnlijk echt alle collecties. :meh:


----------



## Sulaika (Aug 28, 2014)

Ik zal t in de gaten houden en hier dan een berichtje plaatsen


----------



## rooocelle (Aug 28, 2014)

Corally said:


> Als het goed is komt 'ie niet vandaag online? Ik weet dat de Osbournes op donderdag online kwam maar normaal gesproken komen collecties echt nooit op donderdag uit, met de Osbournes stond er toen ook bovenin een e-mail van mac dat het op donderdag blabla uit zou komen. Ik denk zelf dat het aankomende maandag online komt en ik baal daar echt van want ik begin maandag met mijn stage en heb echt geen tijd om te stalken. Kan wel af en toe kijken op mijn mobiel als ik naar de wc ga enzo maar that's it. Dus kunnen jullie mij misschien een berichtje sturen als The Simpsons en/of Novel Romance online is? Jullie zouden mij daar zo blij mee maken! Anders mis ik de komende 5 maanden waarschijnlijk echt alle collecties.


  Desnoods kan ik het voor je kopen. Als het maandag wordt, heb ik ook een probleem. Dan begin ik met school.. Zou dinsdag ook kunnen?


----------



## rooocelle (Aug 28, 2014)

Heel raar, op LiveLifeGorgeous stond er dat het vandaag online zou komen. Waarom is er nooit duidelijkheid over de launch datum?


----------



## Corally (Aug 28, 2014)

Sulaika said:


> Ik zal t in de gaten houden en hier dan een berichtje plaatsen


  Ik kom helaas overdag niet op specktra! Mijn mobiel is daar veel te sloom voor. Maar als je net als Rooocelle @Corally in je berichtje doet of een prive berichtje stuurt dan krijg ik een notificatie mailtje! Alvast heel erg bedankt!! Mocht ik het toch voor jullie online zien komen dan probeer ik zeker op specktra te komen om jullie te waarschuwen!  Edit: Rooocelle, hoe krijg je het voor elkaar dat @Corally een soort linkje wordt en ik dus een mailtje krijg? Want bij mij wordt ie niet paars zoals bij jou. 


rooocelle said:


> Desnoods kan ik het voor je kopen. Als het maandag wordt, heb ik ook een probleem. Dan begin ik met school.. Zou dinsdag ook kunnen?


  Super lief van je maar een PM of een @Corally in een post is denk ik wel genoeg. Hoop ik.    Ik denk echt dat het maandag wordt, de afgelopen collecties (behalve Osbournes) kwamen allemaal op een maandag uit.   





rooocelle said:


> Heel raar, op LiveLifeGorgeous stond er dat het vandaag online zou komen. Waarom is er nooit duidelijkheid over de launch datum?


  Echt hè. Hoe moeilijk is het nou om 1 vaste dag/tijd te hebben.


----------



## Sulaika (Aug 29, 2014)

Heb een mailtje gehad van MAC. Dat op 4,5 en 6 sept de preview is van de collectie *A novel romance* in de bijenkorf Amsterdam. Zou t dan zijn dat t pas na deze data's online te krijgen is?


----------



## HappyHippy (Sep 4, 2014)

Hallo Meiden, ik ben nieuw en heb pas sinds kort Specktra ontdekt. Ik vind de nieuwe RHPC collectie helemaal geweldig en wil het liefste de lipsticks en de nagellakken. Hebben jullie enig idee hoe ik die for sure kan bemachtigen? Bij de Douglas voor de deur liggen of via de site bestellen? En als ze zeggen dat iets vanaf 2 september te koop is is dat dan gelijk na middernacht of gaat make-up ook op de site vanaf tien uur in de verkoop? Ben nu al zenuwachtig


----------



## Corally (Sep 5, 2014)

*A Novel Romance is nu online op Douglas!! *  Ik werd toevallig wakker omdat ik naar de wc moest haha. Heb alleen de blushes besteld! Dus dan heb ik die in ieder geval! Simpsons is nog afwachten op mac.. Wilde trouwens ook wel Myself en een BU van Superwatt maar heb het me ingehouden! Vreemd genoeg gaan van de lipsticks Myself het snelst. Had ik niet verwacht!


----------



## Sulaika (Sep 6, 2014)

Hey

  Welkom HappyHippy!

  Ik vind t toch raar dat de nieuwe collecties niet eerst op de MAC site komen ik zit net op bijenkorf te kijken en daar hebben ze idd al A Novel Romance.
  Ik twijfel ik wil ook myself lipstick maar weet niet of t mij goed staat aangezien ik donker ben maar ik ga zeker voor de lipglass Bared for you


----------



## Sulaika (Sep 6, 2014)

Zit te snuffelen op de MAC site maar bij de lipsticks staat Yield to Love er gewoon tussen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dacht dat t LE was


----------



## Corally (Sep 6, 2014)

Sulaika said:


> Zit te snuffelen op de MAC site maar bij de lipsticks staat Yield to Love er gewoon tussen:shock:  dacht dat t LE was


  Dat gebeurt wel vaker hoor! Dan staan de LE lipsticks ook even bij de normale lipsticks zolang het verkrijgbaar is.


----------



## rooocelle (Sep 6, 2014)

Ja, de rest van de collectie staat er helaas niet op. Ik wil Hearts Aflame, maar hij is overal uitverkocht


----------



## Sulaika (Sep 6, 2014)

Ok...dan weet ik dat ook weer hahaha...Nu wil ik Yield to love en Hearts Aflame...maar twijfel nog. De lipglass die ik zeker wilde heb ik net besteld op Douglas


----------



## rooocelle (Sep 7, 2014)

Ik heb net Hearts Aflame gekocht en hij is echt to die for! Het was de laatste dus heb echt geluk gehad!


----------



## Kleinee (Sep 9, 2014)

Ik heb mij het palette a novel romance gekocht. Echt super kleuren! (heel goede pigmentatie ook)


----------



## Corally (Sep 9, 2014)

rooocelle said:


> Ik heb net Hearts Aflame gekocht en hij is echt to die for! Het was de laatste dus heb echt geluk gehad!


  Ah lucky you!  Heeft iemand nog wat van The Simpsons weten te bemachtigen? Ik was erg druk bezig op stage dus ik heb mijn Sideshow You niet.  Heb wel de blushes binnen gekregen van de ANR collectie!


----------



## rooocelle (Sep 9, 2014)

Corally said:


> Heeft iemand nog wat van The Simpsons weten te bemachtigen? Ik was erg druk bezig op stage dus ik heb mijn Sideshow You niet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ik heb gelukkig SY kunnen bestellen, belachelijk dat hij binnen 5 minuten uitverkocht was! Gelukkig mocht ik precies toen met pauze anders had ik hem ook gemist. Jammer dat jij hem hebt gemist, als ik het had geweten had ik hem ook voor jou gekocht! Daarnaast ook het Marge's Extra Ingredients quad gekocht. Ben suuuuper blij!


----------



## Sulaika (Sep 9, 2014)

Van de Simpsons wil ik niks hebben.
  Ik heb toch Hearts Aflame en Yield to Love gekocht en de Lipglass Bared for You had ik al...Ik ben echt blij
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Nu wacht ik op de Artificialy Wild collectie hahaha...daar wil ik tot nu toe 2 Lipsticks van en een Lipglass.

  Kijken jullie ook op Youtube naar swatches van alle collecties die net zijn uitgekomen? Aangezien ze in Amerika eerder uitkomen kan ik rustig kijken wat ik wel of niet wil.


----------



## Sulaika (Sep 9, 2014)

Artificialy wild is ook al hier.....zie t nu pas..


----------



## rooocelle (Sep 10, 2014)

Sulaika said:


> Ok...dan weet ik dat ook weer hahaha...Nu wil ik Yield to love en Hearts Aflame...maar twijfel nog. De lipglass die ik zeker wilde heb ik net besteld op Douglas


  Heb je Yield to Love gekocht? Het verbaasde me dat hij zo snel was uitverkocht!


----------



## Sulaika (Sep 10, 2014)

Ja had m gekocht voor de collectie uit was op de MAC site. Hij stond gewoon tussen de andere lipsticks.


----------



## Corally (Sep 11, 2014)

rooocelle said:


> Ik heb gelukkig SY kunnen bestellen, belachelijk dat hij binnen 5 minuten uitverkocht was! Gelukkig mocht ik precies toen met pauze anders had ik hem ook gemist. Jammer dat jij hem hebt gemist, als ik het had geweten had ik hem ook voor jou gekocht! Daarnaast ook het Marge's Extra Ingredients quad gekocht. Ben suuuuper blij!


  Leuk dat je SY hebt! Ik heb ook Artifically Wild gemist.. Wilde alleen nog Taupe blush hebben maar die staat er niet eens tussen? :/ Misschien moet ik mijn cp'er in amerika maar even inschakelen, want ik mis zo echt alle collecties. Taupe en SY zijn ook nog beschikbaar op de amerikaanse mac site..


----------



## Sulaika (Sep 12, 2014)

In Amerika heb je veel meer. Ik heb gelukkig ook een vriendin van mn schoonzus daar wonen...heb haar al een keer ingeschakeld toen ze hier op vakantie kwam. Veel goedkoper ook daar.


----------



## Corally (Sep 14, 2014)

Sulaika said:


> In Amerika heb je veel meer. Ik heb gelukkig ook een vriendin van mn schoonzus daar wonen...heb haar al een keer ingeschakeld toen ze hier op vakantie kwam. Veel goedkoper ook daar.


  Sowieso!  Ik heb net een pb gestuurd naar mijn cp'er maar ik zie net dat Sideshow You is uitverkocht op de usa mac site. :/ Maar goed..  als ze akkoord gaat heb ik iig een cp voor aankomende collecties (hoef niet meer te stalken yay!) en hopelijk ook nog Taupe blush.  Edit: Ze wilt me graag helpen!  Echt super want het lukt haar altijd om alles te krijgen.


----------



## Corally (Sep 14, 2014)

Zooo mijn eerste 'cp bestelling' is ook weer doorgegeven.   Mijn lijstje! :wishlist:  *Perm* Viva Glam V l/s  *Artificially Wild* Taupe blush  *Rocky Horror Picture Show* Crazed Imagination blush Strange Journey l/s    Sin l/s  *Nasty Gal* Runner l/s Gunner l/s  Het kan zijn dat ik hem nog ga aanpassen hoor, ik heb swatches nodig haha.


----------



## Sulaika (Sep 22, 2014)

Corally said:


> Het kan zijn dat ik hem nog ga aanpassen hoor, ik heb swatches nodig haha.


  In Amerika is heel veel nog beschikbaar vind t echt jammer dat ze blijkbaar hier te weinig leveren. Ik wilde de Photo lipstick nog hebben van AW collectie
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Wel een mooi lijstje heb je hoor, ik hoef tot nu toe niks van de aankomende collecties. Zag wel dat bij de Brooke Shields Collectie de kleur Soft Brown in haar pallet zit....en ik vind die zoooo mooi, heb m wel al maar wil een back up hebben. Denk dat ik volgend jaar ook contact ga opnemen met mn kennis in NY.


----------



## HappyHippy (Oct 2, 2014)

Het waren de Dol Dwaze Dagen bij de Bijenkorf en ik zag dat ze daar gelukkig nog de Viva Glam I lipglaaa hadden. Ik Dacht dat die overal uitverkocht was maar ben er wel heel erg blij mee.   Weet iemand trouwens wanneer RHPS uit komt in NL? Op beautyscene werd er verteld dat dat de 18e was, is dat nog steeds zo? Mijn lijstje is al van gigantisch naar mini gegaan maar ik wil zo graag de FNF lippenstift.


----------



## Corally (Oct 4, 2014)

Sulaika said:


> In Amerika is heel veel nog beschikbaar vind t echt jammer dat ze blijkbaar hier te weinig leveren. Ik wilde de Photo lipstick nog hebben van AW collectie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Heeft MAC Soft Brown uit het assortiment gehaald dan? Ik zou zeker contact opnemen met je kennis! Veel meer stock daar en het is net even wat goedkoper ondanks de verhoging van verzendkosten. Wel gevaarlijk hoor, want je doet veel makkelijker nog een paar dingen bij je CP. Heb al heel lang niet zoveel van MAC gekocht. :haha:  Want mijn CP bestaat momenteel uit:  *Perm* Viva Glam V l/s  *Artificially Wild* Taupe blush  *Rocky Horror Picture Show* Crazed Imagination blush Strange Journey l/s Frank-n-Furter l/s  *Matte* Fashion Revival l/s  Pander Me l/s  *Nasty Gal* Waarschijnlijk Runner l/s Waarschijnlijk Gunner l/s  *Heirloom* Waarschijnlijk Salon Rouge l/s en nog wat andere dingen  The shame.


----------



## Corally (Oct 4, 2014)

HappyHippy said:


> Het waren de Dol Dwaze Dagen bij de Bijenkorf en ik zag dat ze daar gelukkig nog de Viva Glam I lipglaaa hadden. Ik Dacht dat die overal uitverkocht was maar ben er wel heel erg blij mee.   Weet iemand trouwens wanneer RHPS uit komt in NL? Op beautyscene werd er verteld dat dat de 18e was, is dat nog steeds zo? Mijn lijstje is al van gigantisch naar mini gegaan maar ik wil zo graag de FNF lippenstift.


  Ah leuk dat je hem hebt weten te bemachtigen! Ik dacht eigenlijk dat het een permanente lipglass was, maar niet dus.  Als Beautyscene zegt dat het de 18e is dan zal het in de winkel wel op de 18e verkrijgbaar zijn maar online zal dat wel eerder zijn, wanneer weet niemand. Ik weet ook nooit waar de collectie verkrijgbaar zal zijn. De Pro Store weet ik haast wel zeker maar weet niet hoe het zit met counters.  FNF is mooi hè? Ik had eerst de blush, Sin en Strange Journey op mijn lijstje staan maar ik heb op het laatste moment Sin omgewisseld voor FNF en mijn CP'er heeft ze voor me gekocht.


----------



## Corally (Oct 4, 2014)

Ik zag net trouwens dat de prijzen van een aantal producten weer omhoog zijn gegaan. Normale lipsticks zijn nu €19 ipv €18,50. :nope: Ik weet nog dat ik er een paar geleden nog €17,50 voor betaalde. En bij de nieuwe LE (met speciale verpakking) zijn ze nu €21 ipv €20,50. Ben die prijsverhogingen echt zo zat hè.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Oct 5, 2014)

HappyHippy said:


> Weet iemand trouwens wanneer RHPS uit komt in NL? Op beautyscene werd er verteld dat dat de 18e was, is dat nog steeds zo? Mijn lijstje is al van gigantisch naar mini gegaan maar ik wil zo graag de FNF lippenstift.


  Pro Store een tijdje geleden gebeld zij zeggen de 18e, alleen bij hen en online. Dus niet bij andere counters helaas.


----------



## Sulaika (Oct 8, 2014)

Ja alles is 50 cent duurder....ik maak t voor t eerst mee. Maar goed ben ook pas dit jaar begonnen met mn MAC addiction. Gebeurd dit jaarlijks ofzo?

  Dus RHPS is alleen in Pro stores en online te krijgen?.....Ik heb mn oog laten vallen op een pigment die 'It’s Not Easy Having a Good Time' heet. Dat zou dan mn eerste pigment zijn.

  Van de matte lip heb ik Pander Me gister besteld.

  Van Heirloom collectie wacht ik ff swatches af. Maar t ziet er interessant uit.


----------



## HappyHippy (Oct 9, 2014)

Ik dacht ook al het pigment maar omdat dat ook mijn eerste pigment zou zijn ben ik bang dat ik er toch niets mee zou doen. ByAranka heeft trouwens een "geweldige" review over de collectie. Hij zou o.a. overal te koop zijn en ze heeft de mooie lippenstift Deep Love geswatched. Als je voor de lol of voor het geld een blog begint is het dan zo moeilijk om de feiten even na te kijken? :/  Weet iemand ook hoe laat de collectie online te koop is? Word er in dit topic ook gestalked zoals in het andere topic? Yep, newbee problems.


----------



## rooocelle (Oct 9, 2014)

HappyHippy said:


> Ik dacht ook al het pigment maar omdat dat ook mijn eerste pigment zou zijn ben ik bang dat ik er toch niets mee zou doen. ByAranka heeft trouwens een "geweldige" review over de collectie. Hij zou o.a. overal te koop zijn en ze heeft de mooie lippenstift Deep Love geswatched. Als je voor de lol of voor het geld een blog begint is het dan zo moeilijk om de feiten even na te kijken? :/  Weet iemand ook hoe laat de collectie online te koop is? Word er in dit topic ook gestalked zoals in het andere topic? Yep, newbee problems.


 Haha ik vind sowieso de meeste Nederlandse beauty bloggers verschrikkelijke reviews schrijven.   Vandaag Nouvelle Vogue gekocht, fashion revival was bij geen enkele mac geleverd. Iemand hier iets over gehoord?


----------



## Sulaika (Oct 9, 2014)

Ja ik ga die pigment denk ik wel gebruiken...zeker voor kerst.

  Niks gezien van Fashion Revival helaas.

  Ow ik kijk nooit op blogs voor reviews daar heb ik Youtube voor hahaha. Ik kijk alleen naar blogs om te kijken wanneer er een nieuwe collectie uitkomt.

  Ik heb vandaag Pander Me lipstick binnen van de Matte lip collectie....nou hij is precies t zelfde als Mocha Lipstick....uiteraard is Mocha niet mat. Ik hou m toch omdat mn Mocha al op de helft zit. Heb m maar op Pinterest gezet als Dupe Alert.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Oct 9, 2014)

Ik wil graag Fashion revival maar die is  helaas al uitverkocht op maccosmetics. Hopelijk komt die nog bij de bijenkorf of de douglas.
  Ik keek net op de site bij de lipsticks en mijn hart maakte een sprongetje want ineens stond daar van de maleficent collectie de lipstick ertussen die ik echt heel graag wilde hebben toen. Gelijk besteld! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ik vind het wel irritant dat wéér de verkeerde afbeeldingen bij de lipsticks staan verdeeld. Wordt wel verwarrend zo wat je nou bestelt.


----------



## rooocelle (Oct 9, 2014)

Ik ben zo klaar met de Nederlandse mac: houdt zich nooit aan data, het is altijd maar de vraag of we alle producten krijgen en of we collecties überhaupt wel krijgen. Grrr


----------



## Sulaika (Oct 9, 2014)

Ja t is om gek van te worden...ik wilde ook Photo lipstick van AW Collectie maar toen ik erachter kwam dat die collectie uit was.....was Photo al uitverkocht.......heeeeeeel irritant


----------



## Fulkii (Oct 11, 2014)

rooocelle said:


> Ik ben zo klaar met de Nederlandse mac: houdt zich nooit aan data, het is altijd maar de vraag of we alle producten krijgen en of we collecties überhaupt wel krijgen. Grrr


 Grrrr inderdaad..


----------



## Fulkii (Oct 11, 2014)

Sulaika said:


> Ja t is om gek van te worden...ik wilde ook Photo lipstick van AW Collectie maar toen ik erachter kwam dat die collectie uit was.....was Photo al uitverkocht.......heeeeeeel irritant


  Ik heb gebeld naar verschillende counters gebeld en ze zeiden dat fashion revival gewoon niet geleverd was.. (bijenkorf dh had maar de helft vd collectie liggen op de dag dat t uifkwam) pff toen was ik er wel klaar mee. Heb alles gister uit amerika besteld via nordstrom en gebruik een shipping service om t hiernaartoe te laten verzenden. Hoop dat ie nog binnenkomt!


----------



## Fulkii (Oct 11, 2014)

Sulaika said:


> Ja ik ga die pigment denk ik wel gebruiken...zeker voor kerst.  Niks gezien van Fashion Revival helaas.  Ow ik kijk nooit op blogs voor reviews daar heb ik Youtube voor hahaha. Ik kijk alleen naar blogs om te kijken wanneer er een nieuwe collectie uitkomt.  Ik heb vandaag Pander Me lipstick binnen van de Matte lip collectie....nou hij is precies t zelfde als Mocha Lipstick....uiteraard is Mocha niet mat. Ik hou m toch omdat mn Mocha al op de helft zit. Heb m maar op Pinterest gezet als Dupe Alert.


haha ik zie dat ik op de verkeerde post heb gereageerd


----------



## Sulaika (Oct 13, 2014)

Fulkii said:


> Ik heb gebeld naar verschillende counters gebeld en ze zeiden dat fashion revival gewoon niet geleverd was.. (bijenkorf dh had maar de helft vd collectie liggen op de dag dat t uifkwam) pff toen was ik er wel klaar mee. Heb alles gister uit amerika besteld via nordstrom en gebruik een shipping service om t hiernaartoe te laten verzenden. Hoop dat ie nog binnenkomt!


Dat is interessant welke shipping service gebruik jij?


----------



## Sulaika (Oct 14, 2014)

Ging net kijken op Nordstorm maar Fashion Rivival sturen ze niet op buiten USA....Wat stom zeg! Op Maccosmetics.com hebben ze nog waarom hier in NL dan niet. Vind t wel raar dat alles hier zo snel is uitverkocht (zogenaamd dan) terwijl er blijkbaar zat zijn in Amerika.


----------



## Sulaika (Oct 15, 2014)

Nu wil Fashion Rivival ook omdat die bijna t zelfde is als REBEL maar dan mat. Heb net de Bijenkorf gebeld in DH en daar hebben ze m niet, dus vroeg ik naar t nummer van de mac store in DH zijn ze dicht omdat ze bezig zijn met verbouwen terwijl ze net open waren...vreemd. Maar ze gaan in November weer open wie weet hebben ze Fashion Rivival wel aangezien ze dicht zijn nu. Ik hou nog even de moed erin als ik m dan niet vind is het pech.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Oct 17, 2014)

Sulaika said:


> Dat is interessant welke shipping service gebruik jij?


  Online bestellen gaat niet. Heb ongeveer 10 amerikaanse webshops al bekeken. Volgens mij moet je bellen met de klantenservice van de betreffende webwinkel en van daaruit betaal je met een cc. Dat is volgens mij de enige manier. Dit geldt ook voor veel engelse webshops. Het nadeel is wel dat je dan al een behoorlijk vermogen aan bel kosten kwijt bent. Daarna volgen natuurlijk de inklaringskosten, belasting van 15% van het totaal van je bestelling en de verzendkosten. Dus voordelig wordt het zowiezo niet, helaas....Maar je had toch iemand in amerika??? Ik zou zeggen als je haar misschien af en toe wat extra's geeft dan wil ze misschien wel vaste cp'er voor je worden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  Het is hoe dan ook voordeliger dan bovenstaande mogelijkheid.


----------



## HappyHippy (Oct 17, 2014)

Ik ben zo bang dat ik de Rocky Horror collectie misloop. Weet iemand hoe laat de vorige collecties online kwamen?


----------



## Sulaika (Oct 18, 2014)

allthingsmakeup said:


> Online bestellen gaat niet. Heb ongeveer 10 amerikaanse webshops al bekeken. Volgens mij moet je bellen met de klantenservice van de betreffende webwinkel en van daaruit betaal je met een cc. Dat is volgens mij de enige manier. Dit geldt ook voor veel engelse webshops. Het nadeel is wel dat je dan al een behoorlijk vermogen aan bel kosten kwijt bent. Daarna volgen natuurlijk de inklaringskosten, belasting van 15% van het totaal van je bestelling en de verzendkosten. Dus voordelig wordt het zowiezo niet, helaas....Maar je had toch iemand in amerika??? Ik zou zeggen als je haar misschien af en toe wat extra's geeft dan wil ze misschien wel vaste cp'er voor je worden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja ik ga dat zeker doen maar heb nu niet zo veel die ik wil hebben van daar dus wacht tot mn lijstje wat langer is. Wie weet komt ze volgend jaar weer op vakantie hier.


----------



## Sulaika (Oct 18, 2014)

HappyHippy said:


> Ik ben zo bang dat ik de Rocky Horror collectie misloop. Weet iemand hoe laat de vorige collecties online kwamen?


  Ik heb tot nu toe nog niks gezien....ik ben ook bang het mis te lopen.


----------



## Sulaika (Oct 18, 2014)

Heb net alles afgebeld zelf de store in Den Haag maar die hebben de hele collectie niet binnen. In Rdam bijenkorf was Fashion Rivival nooit geleverd. En de Douglas in Rdam maar een paar die gelijk uitverkocht waren.  Dus heb toch maar een berichtje gestuurd naar mn kennis in Amerika....desperate me hahaha Op de US site van Mac trouwens ook uitverkocht maar Nordstorm heeft m nog.


----------



## HappyHippy (Oct 18, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Sulaika* 



Ik heb tot nu toe nog niks gezien....ik ben ook bang het mis te lopen.



  Wat wil jij? Kunnen we niet samen een lijstje opstellen en onze kansen spreiden of is het niet zo erg? Dit is mijn eerste hype en ik vraag me al een tijd af waarom ik mij dit aan doe


----------



## Corally (Oct 18, 2014)

HappyHippy said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *Sulaika*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ik kan je vertellen dat het binnen no time uitverkocht zal zijn. Er is altijd heel weinig stock en dit soort collecties zijn heel erg populair. Ik heb gelukkig mijn dingen al via mijn contactpersoon in Amerika dus ik ben blij dat ik niet hoef te stalken.   Duurt trouwens nog wel een tijd voordat ik al mijn spullen krijg van de afgelopen collecties want Nasty Gal is vertraagd. Die komt volgens mij pas over een maandje uit in Amerika dus ik moet denk ik nog 1,5 maand wachten tot ik m'n pakje heb.


----------



## Sulaika (Oct 18, 2014)

Ik wil alleen de Pigment hebben. En die is al op de site in Amerika uitverkocht dus ben idd bang dat ik m niet ga krijgen hier maar we proberen het. Heb vandaag contact gehad met mn kennis in Amerika en heb wat besteld ook de Photo lipstick die ik wilde hebben en een paar oogschaduw refils....wilde ook Fashion Rivival maar die was helaas uit verkocht. Ik ben niet zo heel close met haar om te vragen of ze voor me wilt shoppen dus echt naar de winkels gaan enzo....maar goed. En er was echt een leverings tekort van Fashion rivival ....mn enige hoop is nu dat t ooit nog terug komt of dat ze t in de gewone collectie toevoegen. Ik heb de MAC gemaild voor uitleg hierover. Ik geef t op voor nu... En als die pigment van RHPS ook niet te krijgen is ga ik geen moeite doen ben t zo zat!


----------



## Sulaika (Oct 18, 2014)

Sulaika said:


> Ik heb tot nu toe nog niks gezien....ik ben ook bang het mis te lopen.
> 
> 
> 
> Wat wil jij? Kunnen we niet samen een lijstje opstellen en onze kansen spreiden of is het niet zo erg? Dit is mijn eerste hype en ik vraag me al een tijd af waarom ik mij dit aan doe


Ik wil de Pigment. En jij? welke stad woon je trouwens. Ik in Den Haag en ik kan ook naar Rdam gaan. Hahahaha ik vraag me ook weleens af waarom ik zoveel moeite doe pfffff is een verslaving denk ik.


----------



## HappyHippy (Oct 20, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Sulaika* 




Ik wil de Pigment. En jij? welke stad woon je trouwens. Ik in Den Haag en ik kan ook naar Rdam gaan. Hahahaha ik vraag me ook weleens af waarom ik zoveel moeite doe pfffff is een verslaving denk ik.



  Ik ga voor alle lippenstiften met uitzondering van Sin. Wel nagedacht over de pigment maar toch te bang dat ik hem nooit ga gebruiken. Als ik op tijd ben beland hij misschien nog in mijn mandje. Ik dacht trouwens dat RHPS alleen in Amsterdam verkocht zou worden? Ik woon in Groningen dus er is hier in de buurt echt geen pro store waar ik heen kan    Ik kan gewoon niet tegen die tijdsdruk die alle limited collections met zich mee brengen. Normaal gesproken houd ik niet eens van een limited collection bijhouden maar ben wel een groot Rocky Horror fan. Dit is dan ook de enige collectie die ik echt, echt, echt wil hebben en ik denk niet dat er ooit weer een collectie uit komt die ik zo graag wil hebben. Ben bijna van plan om gewoon alles van ebay te kopen en be done with it.   Ben heel erg bang dat RHPS pas de 8e uitkomt. Dat is twee dagen na Alexander Wang voor H&M, alsof ik dan nog geld over heb :/


----------



## Ladyhawke (Oct 20, 2014)

Op de mac site staan tussen de lipsticks al een RHPS lipstick, alleen al uitverkocht.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Oct 20, 2014)

Ladyhawke said:


> Op de mac site staan tussen de lipsticks al een RHPS lipstick, alleen al uitverkocht.


  Ik zou het knap vinden als deze echt is uitverkocht. Mac heeft helaas de reputatie dat ze dingen die ze niet geleverd krijgen standaard op uitverkocht zetten. Aan de andere kant zou dit kunnen betekenen dat de collectie gewoon nog geleverd moet worden. Ik hoop voor de mensen die nog iets willen hebben dat dit het geval is.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Oct 20, 2014)

Sulaika said:


> Ik wil de Pigment. En jij? welke stad woon je trouwens. Ik in Den Haag en ik kan ook naar Rdam gaan. Hahahaha ik vraag me ook weleens af waarom ik zoveel moeite doe pfffff is een verslaving denk ik.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Mijn info die ik vanuit de PRO Store zelf gekregen heb is dat deze de 18e oktober verkocht zou worden. Dus als je slim bent bel je de PRO Store zelf even
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Het kan dus zijn dat daar de collectie wel de 18e  is verschenen. Dus ik hoop voor je dat ook daar de release is uitgesteld.

  Normaal gesproken zou deze collectie ook in Den Haag verkocht worden omdat deze sinds kort een free standing store heeft. Echter door de huidige verbouwing zal deze collectie hier dus niet verschijnen, althans zo is mij vanuit de PRO Store verteld.

  Een online release hoeft niets met de verkoop in de gewone winkel te maken hebben. Deze kan eerder of later plaatsvinden. Dus mocht er in de toekomst weer een collectie uit komen die je heel graag wil, zorg dan dat je de PRO Store belt om te vragen wanneer hij precies verschijnt zodat je in de rij in Amsterdam kunt gaan staan. Tenminste als je dit er voor over hebt. En als je er vroeg genoeg bij bent dan heb je echt een zeer redelijke kans om de dingen die jij graag wil te bemachtigen. Extra tip koop een goedkoop treinkaartje bij de AH, Kruidvat, Blokker of Hema tijdens zo'n actie week dan kun je als je geen OV hebt goedkoper naar Amsterdam.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Oct 20, 2014)

allthingsmakeup said:


> Mijn info die ik vanuit de PRO Store zelf gekregen heb is dat deze de 18e oktober verkocht zou worden. Dus als je slim bent bel je de PRO Store zelf even
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Wat bedoel je hiermee? Ze hebben toch alleen een counter in de bijenkorf?


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Oct 20, 2014)

Ladyhawke said:


> Wat bedoel je hiermee? Ze hebben toch alleen een counter in de bijenkorf?


  Sinds kort is er een Free Standing Store die zit op de Hoogstraat 39 en de counter in Den Haag zit op de Wagenstraat 32.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Oct 21, 2014)

Ik keek net op de site en Fashion Revival is weer op vooraad!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 heb m gelijk besteld


----------



## Sulaika (Oct 21, 2014)

Fulkii said:


> Ik heb gebeld naar verschillende counters gebeld en ze zeiden dat fashion revival gewoon niet geleverd was.. (bijenkorf dh had maar de helft vd collectie liggen op de dag dat t uifkwam) pff toen was ik er wel klaar mee. Heb alles gister uit amerika besteld via nordstrom en gebruik een shipping service om t hiernaartoe te laten verzenden. Hoop dat ie nog binnenkomt!


Fashion Revival heb ik net besteld op de MAC site...als je hem wil hebben zou ik snel zijn. Ik ging kijken of de RHPS er al was en klikte op matte lip collectie en hij was er!!!! Yessss


----------



## Sulaika (Oct 21, 2014)

Ladyhawke said:


> Ik keek net op de site en Fashion Revival is weer op vooraad!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  hahahha Ik dacht kom snel waarschuwen ben ik niet de enige...heb m ook gelijk besteld


----------



## Sulaika (Oct 21, 2014)

allthingsmakeup said:


> Sinds kort is er een Free Standing Store die zit op de Hoogstraat 39 en de counter in Den Haag zit op de Wagenstraat 32.


Klopt hij is alleen dicht nu door verbouwing. Gaat op 6 november weer open. Had ze gebeld.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Oct 21, 2014)

Sulaika said:


> Klopt hij is alleen dicht nu door verbouwing. Gaat op 6 november weer open. Had ze gebeld.


Oke dat wist ik niet! Hebben ze nergens aangekondigd ofzo?


----------



## Ladyhawke (Oct 21, 2014)

Sulaika said:


> hahahha Ik dacht kom snel waarschuwen ben ik niet de enige...heb m ook gelijk besteld


Haha helaas wel verzendkosten betalen maarja.. Het was nu of nooit


----------



## Sulaika (Oct 21, 2014)

Ladyhawke said:


> Oke dat wist ik niet! Hebben ze nergens aangekondigd ofzo?


Niet dat ik weet, maar ben de laatste tijd niet daar de stad geweest. Ik snap t niet hoor want ze waren net open en nu al verbouwen. Kwam erachter omdat ik dus op zoek was naar Fashion Revival toen zeiden ze in de bijenkorf al dat de store dicht is wegens verbouwing....maar belde toch en ze namen op hahaha maar zijn idd aan het verbouwen. Ik stalk ze gewoon.


----------



## HappyHippy (Oct 21, 2014)

Oblivion is ook te koop en ik ben nog steeds verbaasd. Heb me zelfs ingehouden een geen BU gehaald. Wat er ook gebeurd, heb ik ieder geval 1 RHPS lippie.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Oct 21, 2014)

Ladyhawke said:


> Oke dat wist ik niet! Hebben ze nergens aangekondigd ofzo?


  Het is verstandig als je de website en twitter van beautyscene in de gaten houd. Dan ben je namelijk vrij snel van alles op de hoogte


----------



## HappyHippy (Oct 21, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *allthingsmakeup* 



Het is verstandig als je de website en twitter van beautyscene in de gaten houd. Dan ben je namelijk vrij snel van alles op de hoogte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  Wist niet dat ze zo goed op de hoogte was. Bedankt voor de tip.


----------



## rooocelle (Oct 21, 2014)

Heb ik weer Fashion Revival gemist. Nou ja, maakt op zich niet zo uit, heb Fashion Revival en Franknfurter van iemand uit Amerika gekocht.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Oct 21, 2014)

allthingsmakeup said:


> Het is verstandig als je de website en twitter van beautyscene in de gaten houd. Dan ben je namelijk vrij snel van alles op de hoogte


Ik vind het eigenlijk wel jammer dat alles zo op twitter en instagram voor het grote publiek bekend wordt gemaakt. Zo heeft het stalken voor de 'echte' fans niet echt zin meer en is alles nog veel sneller uitverkocht.


----------



## Sulaika (Oct 22, 2014)

rooocelle said:


> Heb ik weer Fashion Revival gemist. Nou ja, maakt op zich niet zo uit, heb Fashion Revival en Franknfurter van iemand uit Amerika gekocht.


hahahha Dan heb je niks gemist. Je hebt ze toch al


----------



## HappyHippy (Oct 22, 2014)

Nou zegt Debbie dat RHPS misschien niet online verkocht gaat worden. MAC doet er echt alles aan om hun klanten ontevreden te houden. Is er al iemand van plan om in de rij te gaan staan?


----------



## Fulkii (Oct 22, 2014)

Ik gebruik myus.com, waardoor je in principe alles uit je us kan bestellen omdat je een amerikaans "adres" hebt. De inschrijvingskosten zijn maar 10 dollar. Ik dacht eerst van yeeeeeeey keiveel geld besparen op verzendkosten (aangezien verzendkosten binnen de us aanzienlijklager zijn of meestal zelfs gratis) maar dat viel vies tegen want de verzendkosten zijn wel hoog, meestal betaal ik 26 tot 32 dollar aan verzendkosten, afhankelijk van wat je precies besteld kan je goedkoper uitkomen omdat myus de verzendkosten niet op het factuur zetten en dit dus ook niet wordt meegerekend met je aankoop bedrag, maar ik zorg meestal dat ik onder de 80 dollar blijf dan zijn de invoerrechten die je vaak moet betalen niet door heel erg.  
  Dus uiteindelijk is het vooral handig als je spullen uit amerika wilt bestellen die hier gewoon niet of heel slecht verkrijgbaar zijn, heel erg veel goedkoper is t niet per se wat betreft spullen die hier ook verkrijgbaar zijn, tenzij je goedkoper uitkomt inclusief de verzendkosten die je via myus betaald.  Morgen komt me pakketje binnen met de matte lip lipsticks binnen en wat makeuphouders die ik heb gebsteld via byalegory. Ik wil heel heel graag vice palette 3 bestellen van urban decay via Nordstrom. Moet mezelf heel heel erg inhouden o niet te blijven bestellen!! Echt verslavend zodra je eenmaal alles wat je wilt uit amerika kan bestellen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd say, just check it out.


----------



## Fulkii (Oct 22, 2014)

Ohja meiden, nog 1 tip (voor als jullie het als diehard makeupverslaafden zoals ik nog niet wisten) de BLACK FRIDAY SALE!!! 
  Sommige amerikaanse webshops hebben dan worldwide free shipping en soms wel 50% korting op hun hele website! 
  28 november geloof ik


----------



## HappyHippy (Oct 23, 2014)

Alle RHSP lippenstiften en de glitters zijn te koop in de webshop. De pigment staat op uitverkocht.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Oct 23, 2014)

Gaan jullie wat kopen van de RHSP collectie? Ik ken die hele film niet uberhaupt dus het trekt me niet echt haha


----------



## HappyHippy (Oct 23, 2014)

Ik heb alle lippenstiften behalve Sin, dat is gewoon niet mijn kleur. Maar nou hoef ik me in ieder geval geen eind meer met de trein of me zorgen te maken omdat ik misschien mis grijp. Ik was nog aan het nadenken over de pigment, de glitters en de nagellak en het oogschaduw pallet maar daar doe ik niets mee dus die zouden alleen maar mooi staan te zijn en daarvoor vond ik ze net iets te prijzig.   Normaal gesproken ben ik ook nooit zo actief op jacht naar limited collections maar het is wel al jaren mijn favoriete film dus ik wilde absoluut iets van deze collectie hebben. Het grote voordeel is dat een hoop dingen van deze collectie gewoon echt niet mijn kleuren zijn. Maar als de pigment nog op voorraad komt is hij van mij.   Sulaika, heb jij de pigment nog kunnen scoren?


----------



## Sulaika (Oct 23, 2014)

Echt rot dat die pigment er niet is...zal wel helemaal niet gekomen zijn....want alles staat er nog behalve die en franknfurter en ik wilde echt alleen de pigment...echt balen. Maar ja so be it!


----------



## Sulaika (Oct 23, 2014)

HappyHippy said:


> Sulaika, heb jij de pigment nog kunnen scoren?


Mooi dat t gelukt is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ik heb zo'n vermoede dat die pigment er helemaal niet was want t is wel raar dat t uitverkocht is...was  ook zo bij Fashion Revival. Maar goed ik zal t weer in de gaten houden misschien komt ie nog. Dat was echt t enige wat ik wilde van deze collectie....En ja onze store hier in Den Haag is dicht dus kan ook niet daar gaan kijken.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Oct 23, 2014)

Kopen jullie trouwens ook make up van andere merken? Ikzelf ben ook gek op collecties van Chanel, vooral die highlighter die nu uitkomt. Die moet ik echt hebben haha


----------



## rooocelle (Oct 23, 2014)

Ladyhawke said:


> Kopen jullie trouwens ook make up van andere merken? Ikzelf ben ook gek op collecties van Chanel, vooral die highlighter die nu uitkomt. Die moet ik echt hebben haha


Voornamelijk MAC, maar die highlighter kon ik niet weerstaan. Heb hem al, alleen heb hem ergens laten liggen dus heb hem nog niet kunnen uitproberen helaas.

  Ik was helemaal vergeten dat RHPS zou uitkomen, wilde eigenlijk nog de nagellak maar vind hem toch net iets te duur. Franknfurter had ik dus al gekocht via de clearance bin en komt nog binnen als het goed is.


----------



## HappyHippy (Oct 23, 2014)

Ik doe mee met het stalken van de pigment. Nou maar heel hard hopen dat hij nog geleverd word.   Het was wel naar dat het pigment er niet was en FNF was al uitverkocht dus toen vroeg ik me wel af hoe hard alles zou gaan. Ik kon de verleiding niet weerstaan en heb ook nog de nagellak en zwarte glitter besteld. Heeft iemand hier trouwens nog DE tip voor de beste glitter-lijm? Ik hoorde dat je deze glitters ook prima op je ogen kon gebruiken dus dat ga ik eens uitproberen.   Make-up van andere merken word hier ook gekocht en gedragen hoor. Lip maximizer en nagellak van Dior, Guerlain voor de Rouge G, Rouge G l'Extrait, Noir G en Meteorites, Nars Orgasm op mijn wangen, UD voor mijn eyeliners, l'Oreal infallible oogschaduw, waarom zou je je beperken tot één merk?   Die highlighter is ook mooi. Ik wil van de kerstcollectie van de Bodyshop de lip & cheek stain, omdat hij er zo schattig uit ziet en ik nooit zonder kan in de zomer. Ik wil dat mijn lippen ook een kleurtje hebben nadat ik een hamburger op een bbq heb gegeten.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Oct 23, 2014)

Ik moet zeggen ben erg blij met FNF heb nu wel een beetje spijt dat ik geen BU heb gekocht. De nagelak Bad Fairy is een ontzettend mooie kleur. Voor iedereen die hem gemist heeft in de vorige collectie zou ik zeggen KOOP 'M.


----------



## rooocelle (Oct 23, 2014)

Hmm, nu begin ik weer te twijfelen of ik Bad Fairy ga kopen.  Schijnt trouwens dat Salon Rouge van de Heirloom collectie een goede dupe is van Franknfurter, dus die kan je altijd nog kopen.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Oct 23, 2014)

Sulaika said:


> Echt rot dat die pigment er niet is...zal wel helemaal niet gekomen zijn....want alles staat er nog behalve die en franknfurter en ik wilde echt alleen de pigment...echt balen. Maar ja so be it!


  Ik zou de site de komende tijd echt even in de gaten houden het gebeurd zo vaak dat mac iets op uitverkocht zet terwijl het gewoon nog binnen moet komen


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Oct 23, 2014)

rooocelle said:


> Schijnt trouwens dat *Salon Rouge van de Heirloom collectie een goede dupe is van Franknfurter, dus die kan je altijd nog kopen.*


  Ik zeg kopen. Ik heb hem nu op m'n duimnagel. Een beetje roze rood met een oranje gloed. Deze gloed valt alleen bij bepaalde lichtval op. Echt prachtig! MOET JE KOPEN...Ik weet dat je het wil ga er nou maar gewoon voor voordat je spijt krijgt. En voor de prijs hoef je hem ook niet te laten liggen.

  En ja deze had ik ook al bedacht (dank voor de tip) . Maar ik bedenk zoooo veeel en niet alleen van MAC helaas! Chanel, Tarte, Guerlain, Hourglass staan allemaal op mijn lijstje.


----------



## MACerette (Oct 23, 2014)

Jammerrr, ik had FrankNFurter willen hebben maar die was dus al weg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Dus heb ik maar Sin (stond al op wishlist), Oblivion en beide nagellakken besteld, samen met de lash applicator en de nr 7 lash van The Simpsons. Heb ik toch nog iets van de Simpsons gekocht...


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Oct 23, 2014)

Ladyhawke said:


> Ik vind het eigenlijk wel jammer dat alles zo op twitter en instagram voor het grote publiek bekend wordt gemaakt. Zo heeft het stalken voor de 'echte' fans niet echt zin meer en is alles nog veel sneller uitverkocht.


  Ja ergens heb je wel gelijk. Maar als je specktra niet kent zou je dan geen voordeel op een andere manier mogen hebben? Dat vind ik dan altijd weer van die gewetensvragen. Uiteindelijk gun je iedereen dat die krijgt wat hij/zij op z'n verlanglijstje heeft staan. Tenminste dat is IMO.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Oct 23, 2014)

MACerette said:


> Jammerrr, ik had FrankNFurter willen hebben maar die was dus al weg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lang nie gezien. Welcome back as they say... The Simpsons is leuk vanwege de verpakking alleen al. Oblivion is een hele mooie kleur rood, kon het zelf ook al niet laten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Formidable schijnt mooi te zijn over zwarte nagellak. Bad Fairy zelf kun je met 2 laagjes goed dekkend krijgen.


----------



## MACerette (Oct 23, 2014)

allthingsmakeup said:


> Lang nie gezien. Welcome back as they say... The Simpsons is leuk vanwege de verpakking alleen al. Oblivion is een hele mooie kleur rood, kon het zelf ook al niet laten
> 
> 
> 
> ...








. Idd lang geleden. Ik heb me sinds het begin van dit jaar best goed gedragen qua make up (vind ik zelf dan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Met die reden beperk ik mijn tijd op Specktra. Ook lees ik niet meer alle posts om proberen lemmings dmv hypes voor te zijn. Mahjah,,, rode l/s blijft een zwak. Ik baal wel dat ik Frank'NFurter gemist heb. Dat leek me dus de mooiste
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Viva Gla Rihanna I (en mss ook II) zitten nog in de pen en ik zag dat in de Heirloom collectie wel een paar mooie l/s zitten. Misschien pak ik daarvan de twee rode l/s en rebel. De laatste heb ik al maar begint aardig te slijten en de verpakking van Heirloom is wel mooi.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Oct 23, 2014)

MACerette said:


> . Idd lang geleden. Ik heb me sinds het begin van dit jaar best goed gedragen qua make up (vind ik zelf dan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  snap ik wel... en hier worden soms ook wel dingen wat overdreven gehypet (doet ze zelf ook aan mee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Het gevolg is dat je soms dingen in je verzameling hebt die je praktisch niet gebruikt en dat is zonde van het geld. De moraal van het verhaal 1/3 is dupable (heb je waarschijnlijk al meer van in je stash) 1/3 kun je qua huidskleur vaak wat minder goed hebben en 1/3 is uniek en staat je heel goed. Wat betreft de rode l/s die zijn ook in mijn stash een tikkie zwaar vertegenwoordigd. Wel heb ik als excuus dat blauw/rood en hard roze zijn de enige kleuren die ik goed kan hebben. Andere kleuren staan mij gewoon minder goed. Rebel lijkt me trouwens wel heel mooi. De verpakking is idd niet lelijk, maar weet je zeker dat je die niet uit de reguliere versie wil hebben scheelt toch een stukje in de prijs?


----------



## MACerette (Oct 23, 2014)

allthingsmakeup said:


> snap ik wel... en hier worden soms ook wel dingen wat overdreven gehypet (doet ze zelf ook aan mee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Die heb ik al  En die wordt ook aardig gebruikt. Vandaar dat is redelijk veilig alvast een BU zou kunnen kopen maar dan in een alternatieve verpakking? Toch wel leuk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Eens verslaafd, altijd verslaafd... Ik probeer het beest te temmen...


----------



## Ladyhawke (Oct 24, 2014)

Er wordt wel veel gehyped hier op specktra inderdaad haha. Soms word ik wel hebberig van, maar ik denk altijd goed na van: 'hoe vaak ga ik dit gebruiken?' en dan koop ik meestal maar 1 ding van een LE. Zo heb ik bijna nog nooit een miskoop gedaan.


----------



## MACerette (Oct 24, 2014)

Ladyhawke said:


> Er wordt wel veel gehyped hier op specktra inderdaad haha. Soms word ik wel hebberig van, *maar ik denk altijd goed na van: 'hoe vaak ga ik dit gebruiken?' en dan koop ik meestal maar 1 ding van een LE.* Zo heb ik bijna nog nooit een miskoop gedaan.


  Dat is het probleem. Die stap sta ik gewoonlijk over 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Veel miskopen heb ik niet, maar als ik kritischer ben, zoals het afgelopen half jaar, heb ik het merendeel niet nodig. Daarom heb ik de Simpsons collectie geskipped. Achteraf toch wel spijt dat ik niet Sideshow You gekocht heb, al was het voornamelijk voor de verpakking. Ik denk zelfs nog na over Pink Sprinkles die ik al helemaal niet nodig heb. Slecht slecht slecht....

  Heeft iemand trouwens nog iets gehoord van Pinkdollface?


----------



## Corally (Oct 24, 2014)

MACerette leuk je weer te zien! ompom:   PDF was laatst weer even online! Ook na ik weet niet hoe lang niet online te zijn geweest.


----------



## MACerette (Oct 24, 2014)

Corally said:


> PDF was laatst weer even online! Ook na ik weet niet hoe lang niet online te zijn geweest.











 Leuk jou ook weer te spreken! Ik probeer het beest te temmen, vandaar dat ik MIA ben. Maar ik vlieg toch nog af en toe binnen hoor.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Oct 24, 2014)

FrankNfurter is weer aangevuld op maccosmetics!


----------



## Sulaika (Oct 24, 2014)

hahahaha...kwam ik ook ff melden


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Oct 24, 2014)

Oh wat ben jij slecht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Nou kon het niet laten dus ondanks de verzendkosten toch maar gedaan!


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Oct 24, 2014)

MACerette said:


> Die heb ik al  En die wordt ook aardig gebruikt. Vandaar dat is redelijk veilig alvast een BU zou kunnen kopen maar dan in een alternatieve verpakking? Toch wel leuk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ja ja hier zit er nog een hoor! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gelijk heb je


----------



## MACerette (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks! Heb hem net besteld, samen met een puntenslijper. Heb ik iig nog iets ipv de verzendkosten


----------



## HappyHippy (Oct 24, 2014)

FNF is weer te koop


----------



## rooocelle (Oct 24, 2014)

Nu wilde ik een BU van FNF en Bad Fairy kopen, is Bad Fairy weer uitverkocht. Grrrr, laat ook maar.


----------



## Corally (Oct 24, 2014)

MACerette said:


> :hello: :winkiss:  Leuk jou ook weer te spreken! Ik probeer het beest te temmen, vandaar dat ik MIA ben. Maar ik vlieg toch nog af en toe binnen hoor.


 Haha ik snap het!  En leuk dat jullie je de dingen van RHPS hebben! Ik moet nog een tijdje wachten op mijn CP, maar ben zo benieuwd!


----------



## rooocelle (Oct 24, 2014)

Meiden het is weer zo ver. ByAranka heeft weer een review van de Heirloom collectie en zegt hierin dit: "Rihanna heeft ook weer een prachtige samenwerking met MAC voor de feestdagen. ... Ook kijk ik heel erg uit naar de producten van Rihanna." Dan denk ik, weet je uberhaupt waar je over praat? Alsof ze nieuwe spullen van haar uitbrengen.. 

  Tot zo ver mijn rant..


----------



## keekie (Oct 25, 2014)

Ik vond het ook te gek voor woorden! Waarom stuurt MAC uberhaupt spullen naar haar? Fijn voor haar als ze dingen krijgt maar ze zet het merk en zichzelf echt voor schut.


----------



## keekie (Oct 25, 2014)

Ik verwacht de holiday collectie van MAC in de freestanding store in Den Haag tijdens de opening. Toen de counter in de bijenkorf in Den Haag opende was de collectie er ook al eerder. De collectie is nu al binnen hoorde ik vandaag. Het is nog wachten, nu ook nog hopen dat ik zuinig ben met uitgeven. Vandaag de highlighter van chanel gekocht. Ik vind hem zo mooi, weet alleen nog niet hoe ik een zilvere highligter ga combineren, want hij is echt zilver-zilver op mijn huid.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 26, 2014)

MACerette said:


> Dat is het probleem. Die stap sta ik gewoonlijk over  . Veel miskopen heb ik niet, maar als ik kritischer ben, zoals het afgelopen half jaar, heb ik het merendeel niet nodig. Daarom heb ik de Simpsons collectie geskipped. Achteraf toch wel spijt dat ik niet Sideshow You gekocht heb, al was het voornamelijk voor de verpakking. Ik denk zelfs nog na over Pink Sprinkles die ik al helemaal niet nodig heb. Slecht slecht slecht....  Heeft iemand trouwens nog iets gehoord van Pinkdollface?


  Hey! Lang niet gesproken! Alles verder goed met jou? Ik heb me ook een paar maanden goed gedragen wat make up betreft en dat ging makkelijker door Specktra te mijden. Ik merk wel dat ik nu minder gevoelig ben voor de hype dan eerst. Verder merk ik ook dat ik het niet meer zo leuk vind om de topics echt bij te houden. Het is me te veel leeswerk geworden, dus kijk ik alleen nog af en toe. Je zal me dus niet meer zoveel zien als vroeger. Ik heb ook nog een andere hobby erbij gekregen waar mijn portemonnee niet zo blij van wordt. Dus ik moet het geld nu nog beter verdelen. Gelukkig ben ik nu wel aan het werk en hoef ik het niet meer van de studiefinanciering te betalen! De hobby die ik erbij heb is overigens Lolita Fashion. Dat is een japanse kledingstijl met hele mooie jurken en petticoats. Nu heb ik nog meer om mijn creativiteit in kwijt te kunnen


----------



## Ladyhawke (Oct 26, 2014)

keekie said:


> Ik verwacht de holiday collectie van MAC in de freestanding store in Den Haag tijdens de opening. Toen de counter in de bijenkorf in Den Haag opende was de collectie er ook al eerder. De collectie is nu al binnen hoorde ik vandaag. Het is nog wachten, nu ook nog hopen dat ik zuinig ben met uitgeven. *Vandaag de highlighter van chanel gekocht. Ik vind hem zo mooi, weet alleen nog niet hoe ik een zilvere highligter ga combineren, want hij is echt zilver-zilver op mijn huid.*


  Mag ik vragen waar je die hebt gekocht? Ik heb bij de douglas, de mooi parfumerie en de ici paris gekeken daar hadden ze 'm nog niet binnen


----------



## keekie (Oct 26, 2014)

Bij de Bijenkorf in Den Haag. Had gisteren de laatste van de voorraad uit Amsterdam. Misschien wordt het nog aangevuld?


----------



## MACerette (Oct 26, 2014)

Pinkdollface said:


> Hey! Lang niet gesproken! Alles verder goed met jou? Ik heb me ook een paar maanden goed gedragen wat make up betreft en dat ging makkelijker door Specktra te mijden. Ik merk wel dat ik nu minder gevoelig ben voor de hype dan eerst. Verder merk ik ook dat ik het niet meer zo leuk vind om de topics echt bij te houden. Het is me te veel leeswerk geworden, dus kijk ik alleen nog af en toe. Je zal me dus niet meer zoveel zien als vroeger. Ik heb ook nog een andere hobby erbij gekregen waar mijn portemonnee niet zo blij van wordt. Dus ik moet het geld nu nog beter verdelen. Gelukkig ben ik nu wel aan het werk en hoef ik het niet meer van de studiefinanciering te betalen! De hobby die ik erbij heb is overigens Lolita Fashion. Dat is een japanse kledingstijl met hele mooie jurken en petticoats. Nu heb ik nog meer om mijn creativiteit in kwijt te kunnen


  Hey! Wat leuk om je weer te "spreken"  Ja ik heb hetzelfde. Ik kan ook de energie niet meer opbrengen om zoveel tijd per dag te besteden aan alle posts van verschillende threads te lezen. Voelt wel bevrijdend als die dwang weg is. Wel check ik nog met enige regelmaat de NL thread, maar ik probeer de meeste threads te vermijden. Beter voor mijn rust en beter voor mijn portemonnee. Begin dit jaar welke enkele splurges gehad op het gebied van parfum maar daarna heb ik me best goed gedragen voor mijn begrippen dan. 2 fluidlines en een l/s uit de A Fantasy of Flowers collectie, volgens mij nog 1x een cp met een BU van alle 3 de fluidlines van S3C3 omdat ik die heel vaak gebruik en nu dan de RHPS Oblivion, Frank'NFurter en Sin (die zat toch al in de pen). Ik had het ook wel overleefd als ik geskipt had, maar ja, rode l/s en toch weer de hype... Zucht. Verder heb ik dit jaar echt alleen maar basics gekocht als die opwaren. Foundation, concealer etc. En ik heb onlangs mijn eerste MAC l/s opgemaakt: Fanfare. Nieuwe wel alweer gekocht. Oh en wel recentelijk Fashion Revival gekocht samen met Hang Up en Party Line. de laatste twee L/s stonden al zeker twee jaar op mijn wishlist maar moesten elke keer schuiven voor LE's. Dat was weer een ouderwets gezellige black box. Ook de brush canisters van MAC eindelijk gekocht.  Ik merk dat ik veel meer gedaan heb met mijn stash en alles meer waardeer. Heb meerdere items herondekt die ik aanvankelijk wilde verkopen. Nu gebruik ik ze wel.  Zeg wat leuk die Lolita Fashion! Foto's?  Wat goed dat je werk hebt gevonden. Voelt goed als het payday is he


----------



## Gatton (Oct 27, 2014)

Ohhh lolita, zo mooi maar zo duur! En helaas niet geschikt voor mijn maat 40/42. ;_; Ik denk dat ik pas weer iets wil van de MAC collectie met de Nasty Gal... in Europa verkrijgbaar in februari, las ik, dus duurt nog ff helaas. Wel mijn eerste bestelling geplaatst bij Sephora, met een Smashbox palette (die uiteraard hier niet heen komt), NARS foundation en Albatross, Kat Von D Foundation en lipsticks in Lovecraft en L'Ecole Des Femmes. Wel naar een vriendin laten sturen zodat die alles als gift kan opsturen, de douane weet mij namelijk ALTIJD er tussenuit te pikken. <_<


----------



## Fulkii (Oct 28, 2014)

Ik was eergister in de Douglas Rotterdam en opeens vond een van de verkoopsters daar Fashion Revival bij de voorraad liggen! Miss kan je snel bellen??


----------



## Fulkii (Oct 28, 2014)

Aaaaa waarom lees ik dit nu pas


----------



## rooocelle (Nov 3, 2014)

Iemand nog iets gehaald van de Heirloom collectie?


----------



## Beautyglitter (Nov 3, 2014)

rooocelle said:


> Iemand nog iets gehaald van de Heirloom collectie?


  Nog niet, ik ben wel benieuwd naar de pressed pigments! Ik zag net dat Keepsakes en Objects of affection ook al online staan.

  Heb zelf wel de No Faux Pas lipstick en de Courting Chic cremesheen glass binnen gekregen en gereviewed:









  No Faux Pas





  No Faux Pas + Courting Chic


----------



## TheLizzer (Nov 4, 2014)

rooocelle said:


> Iemand nog iets gehaald van de Heirloom collectie?


  Een Belgje zegt hoi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Ik heb het Viva Glamorous Lip Palette en Salon Rouge besteld


----------



## Sulaika (Nov 4, 2014)

Pfffff ik heb Salon Rouge besteld op NL site....Had vanmiddag nog gekeken en hij stond er niet tussen. Nu dus wel.
  Ik wilde nog de red lip bag kopen (ruby woo) maar heb niet genoeg geld. Ik ga donderdag naar de opening van MAC store Den Haag in de hoop dat ze die pigment hebben van RHPS.


----------



## TheLizzer (Nov 4, 2014)

Sulaika said:


> Pfffff ik heb Salon Rouge besteld op NL site....Had vanmiddag nog gekeken en hij stond er niet tussen. Nu dus wel.
> Ik wilde nog de red lip bag kopen (ruby woo) maar heb niet genoeg geld. Ik ga donderdag naar de opening van MAC store Den Haag in de hoop dat ze die pigment hebben van RHPS.


Ja, Salon Rouge stond gisteren ook nog niet op de BE site - al de rest wel - heel bizar!
  Veel plezier bij de opening donderdag!


----------



## keekie (Nov 4, 2014)

Sulaika said:


> Pfffff ik heb Salon Rouge besteld op NL site....Had vanmiddag nog gekeken en hij stond er niet tussen. Nu dus wel. Ik wilde nog de red lip bag kopen (ruby woo) maar heb niet genoeg geld. Ik ga donderdag naar de opening van MAC store Den Haag in de hoop dat ze die pigment hebben van RHPS.


  De opening is 3 weken uitgesteld. Exacte datum was nog niet bekend maar iedereen werkt nog bij de bijenkorf (zaterdag te horen gekregen)


----------



## keekie (Nov 4, 2014)

Ik hoop morgen mijn bestelling binnen te krijgen. Wilde eerste donderdag naar de bijenkorf gaan maar toch maar besteld. Heb melba Blush besteld, couring chic, de roze bijenkorf/mac online set en de plum-kleurige pallete. Gelukkig had ik geld apart gezet want zaterdag had ik ook teveel gekocht. Standaard dingen waren op. Heb fix +, strobe cream, minerelized foundation, een vervangende 4 pallete en ik kom ergens niet op.. Poeder om mee te contouren.


----------



## keekie (Nov 4, 2014)

Trouwens.. Op de nieuwe verpakking van de fix + staat in het Nederlands bijgeschreven want het is. Ik vind het cool.


----------



## Sulaika (Nov 4, 2014)

keekie said:


> De opening is 3 weken uitgesteld. Exacte datum was nog niet bekend maar iedereen werkt nog bij de bijenkorf (zaterdag te horen gekregen)


Dit meen je niet pfffff....dus in den haag is er nooit RHPS Collectie geweest. Ook niet in de Bijenkorf? Heb je er iets van gezien daar? Jammer ik wilde die pigment zo graag *zucht*
  Heb ook een nieuwe fix+ nodig


----------



## MACerette (Nov 4, 2014)

Ik had eigenlijk maar een paar dingen willen hebben maarreh. .. Sparks of Romance, Salon Rouge, No Faux Pas, Rebel, Nostalgic pressed pigment, objects of affection mini pigment/glitter in beige/goud, bronze en pink/rose en de viva glamorous lip bag met vgr1 en vgr2 komen naar me toe. Ik heb net Pink Sprinkles en That Trillion Dollar Look quad alsnog bemachtigd van The Simpsons en nog een bestelling gedaan van een dikke 60 euro aan Red Cherry lashes etc. Ik zal het maar zelf zeggen: foei MACerette! hboy:


----------



## Sulaika (Nov 5, 2014)

Heb vandaag gebeld...nu zouden ze op 19 nov open gaan hij wist alleen niet hoe laat.  Ik ga die woensdag bellen en vragen of hij iets apart wilt zetten voor mij. De RHPS hadden ze al binnen zei hij dus ik heb nog hoop.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Nov 6, 2014)

Sulaika said:


> Heb vandaag gebeld...*nu zouden ze op 19 nov open gaan* hij wist alleen niet hoe laat.  Ik ga die woensdag bellen en vragen of hij iets apart wilt zetten voor mij. De RHPS hadden ze al binnen zei hij dus ik heb nog hoop.


  Dat klinkt echt als M.A.C. Maar fijn dat ze nu eindelijk toch open gaan en de collectie nog in huis hebben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




veel succes!


----------



## Corally (Nov 6, 2014)

MACerette said:


> Ik had eigenlijk maar een paar dingen willen hebben maarreh. .. Sparks of Romance, Salon Rouge, No Faux Pas, Rebel, Nostalgic pressed pigment, objects of affection mini pigment/glitter in beige/goud, bronze en pink/rose en de viva glamorous lip bag met vgr1 en vgr2 komen naar me toe. Ik heb net Pink Sprinkles en That Trillion Dollar Look quad alsnog bemachtigd van The Simpsons en nog een bestelling gedaan van een dikke 60 euro aan Red Cherry lashes etc. Ik zal het maar zelf zeggen: foei MACerette! hboy:


  Hahaha wat een mega haul. :haha:  Ik ga juist de kerstcollectie skippen! Ik had nog wel wel de gold+beige pigment set en de nude lip bag willen hebben maar ik ga ze niet kopen *proud*


----------



## MACerette (Nov 7, 2014)

Corally said:


> Ik ga juist de kerstcollectie skippen! Ik had nog wel wel de gold+beige pigment set en de nude lip bag willen hebben maar ik ga ze niet kopen *proud*


Wow! * geeft schouderklopje. Ik wou dat dat mijn tekst was... Ik had eigenlijk alleen SR, SoR en de beige / gouden en bronzen pigments sets willen kopen.  Duuuusssss....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Zodra er LE voor staat krijg ik kortsluiting of zo..


----------



## rooocelle (Nov 7, 2014)

Corally said:


> Ik ga juist de kerstcollectie skippen! Ik had nog wel wel de gold+beige pigment set en de nude lip bag willen hebben maar ik ga ze niet kopen *proud*


Jaaa, me too. Ik twijfel nog over Courting Chic and Enchantment en misschien nog een pigment setje. Maar denk dat ik ook maar skip, ik heb geen geld meer over na de Wang x H&M collectie.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Nov 7, 2014)

MACerette said:


> Wow! * geeft schouderklopje. Ik wou dat dat mijn tekst was... Ik had eigenlijk alleen SR, SoR en de beige / gouden en bronzen pigments sets willen kopen.  Duuuusssss....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Geeft niets je bent gewoon een LE ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Welcome to the club...


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Nov 7, 2014)

rooocelle said:


> Jaaa, me too. Ik twijfel nog over Courting Chic and Enchantment en misschien nog een pigment setje. Maar denk dat ik ook maar skip, ik heb geen geld meer over na de Wang x H&M collectie.


  Ter geruststelling elk jaar komen er weer pigment setjes uit en vaak ook een beetje in dezelfde kleuren (en veel die toch al permanent in de collectie zitten). Dus koop je ze dit jaar niet dan heb je volgend jaar weer volop kans. En de verpakking is leuk, maar niet to die for...IMO dus ook om deze reden zou je kunnen wachten tot volgend jaar.

  En wat heb je gekocht van de Wang X collectie? Heb je echt in de rij gestaan of gewoon via internet?


----------



## MACerette (Nov 7, 2014)

allthingsmakeup said:


> Geeft niets je bent gewoon een LE ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Aaaaw


----------



## Pinkdollface (Nov 7, 2014)

MACerette said:


> Hey! Wat leuk om je weer te "spreken"  Ja ik heb hetzelfde. Ik kan ook de energie niet meer opbrengen om zoveel tijd per dag te besteden aan alle posts van verschillende threads te lezen. Voelt wel bevrijdend als die dwang weg is. Wel check ik nog met enige regelmaat de NL thread, maar ik probeer de meeste threads te vermijden. Beter voor mijn rust en beter voor mijn portemonnee. Begin dit jaar welke enkele splurges gehad op het gebied van parfum maar daarna heb ik me best goed gedragen voor mijn begrippen dan. 2 fluidlines en een l/s uit de A Fantasy of Flowers collectie, volgens mij nog 1x een cp met een BU van alle 3 de fluidlines van S3C3 omdat ik die heel vaak gebruik en nu dan de RHPS Oblivion, Frank'NFurter en Sin (die zat toch al in de pen). Ik had het ook wel overleefd als ik geskipt had, maar ja, rode l/s en toch weer de hype... Zucht. Verder heb ik dit jaar echt alleen maar basics gekocht als die opwaren. Foundation, concealer etc. En ik heb onlangs mijn eerste MAC l/s opgemaakt: Fanfare. Nieuwe wel alweer gekocht. Oh en wel recentelijk Fashion Revival gekocht samen met Hang Up en Party Line. de laatste twee L/s stonden al zeker twee jaar op mijn wishlist maar moesten elke keer schuiven voor LE's. Dat was weer een ouderwets gezellige black box. Ook de brush canisters van MAC eindelijk gekocht.  Ik merk dat ik veel meer gedaan heb met mijn stash en alles meer waardeer. Heb meerdere items herondekt die ik aanvankelijk wilde verkopen. Nu gebruik ik ze wel.  Zeg wat leuk die Lolita Fashion! Foto's?  Wat goed dat je werk hebt gevonden. Voelt goed als het payday is he


  Sorry van de late reactie. Het voelt inderdaad bevrijdend. Het scheelt ook dat ik geen make up op mijn werk kan dragen. Nu ik het minder draag is er ook minder reden nog meer te kopen. Owja die splurges op parfum gebied (die ik dus ook had) kan ik me nog herinneren. Hoe is de Frank 'N Furter lipstick? Is die echt anders dan andere rode lipsticks? Hij leek me een beetje standaard ofzo (maar wel mooi). Gefeliciteerd met het opmaken van je eerste lipstick! Het was voor mij ook weer ouderwets gezellig met mijn black boxes. Blijft af en toe toch leuk.  Ik heb wel een foto waarbij ik een jurk draag, maar die heb ik niet op mijn werklaptop staan die ik nu gebruik. Hier zijn de stockfoto's van de twee jurken die ik heb. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Voor die eerste heb ik trouwens nog gebruikt gemaakt van de service van CartoonChic. De jurk was namelijk in 4 minuten uitverkocht op de japanse site en toen heb ik haar in mijn wanhoop gevraagd of ze heb wilde proberen te bemachtigen via de amerikaanse site. Dus helaas ben ik nog niet van mijn LE stress af. Het is zelfs nog erger met deze jurken dan met make up als het om een populaire print gaat. Voor beide jurken heb ik ook bijpassende accessoires. Ze staan ook mooi in mijn kamer als decoratie Ik heb overigens nog meer leuk nieuws, want mijn vriend en ik hebben een huurhuis gevonden, dus we gaan samenwonen! Het mooie is ook dat er meerdere slaapkamers zijn en ik krijg nu ook een make up en kledingkamer 


Gatton said:


> Ohhh lolita, zo mooi maar zo duur! En helaas niet geschikt voor mijn maat 40/42. ;_; Ik denk dat ik pas weer iets wil van de MAC collectie met de Nasty Gal... in Europa verkrijgbaar in februari, las ik, dus duurt nog ff helaas. Wel mijn eerste bestelling geplaatst bij Sephora, met een Smashbox palette (die uiteraard hier niet heen komt), NARS foundation en Albatross, Kat Von D Foundation en lipsticks in Lovecraft en L'Ecole Des Femmes. Wel naar een vriendin laten sturen zodat die alles als gift kan opsturen, de douane weet mij namelijk ALTIJD er tussenuit te pikken.


----------



## Sulaika (Nov 7, 2014)

op de mac site is de RHPS Collectie aangevuld. Voor degene die nog interesse hadden


----------



## MACerette (Nov 7, 2014)

Pinkdollface said:


> Sorry van de late reactie. Het voelt inderdaad bevrijdend. Het scheelt ook dat ik geen make up op mijn werk kan dragen. Nu ik het minder draag is er ook minder reden nog meer te kopen. Owja die splurges op parfum gebied (die ik dus ook had) kan ik me nog herinneren. Hoe is de Frank 'N Furter lipstick? Is die echt anders dan andere rode lipsticks? Hij leek me een beetje standaard ofzo (maar wel mooi). Gefeliciteerd met het opmaken van je eerste lipstick! Het was voor mij ook weer ouderwets gezellig met mijn black boxes. Blijft af en toe toch leuk.  Ik heb wel een foto waarbij ik een jurk draag, maar die heb ik niet op mijn werklaptop staan die ik nu gebruik. Hier zijn de stockfoto's van de twee jurken die ik heb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Swoon! Wat zijn ze prachtig! Wow, staan je vast geweldig! Als ik jonger was en wat smaller had ik ze graag gedragen. En wat een leuk nieuws over het samenwonen, spannend  en super dat je lekker veel ruimte krijgt voor je spullen.   Het voelde bevrijdend totdat ik ineens een terugval had. RHPS 3 l/s en 2 np, the simpsons 1 blush en 1 quad, 12 paar wimpers, 4 heirloom mix l/s, 2 vg l/s, 1 pressed pigment en 3 pigment/glitter sets. Voel me wel schuldig. Ff erg veel tegelijk. Probeer nu weer braaf te blijven. Niet te veel op Specktra vertoeven dus.  Wel goed van je dat je de parfum en make-up onder controle hebt. Frank'NFurter is wel mooi maar niet verschrikkelijk uniek, Sin idem en waarschijnlijk zullen SR en SoR ook niet echt opvallen tussen al mijn rode l/s. Ach ja, hopelijk een herinnering dat ik me niet zo mee moet laten slepen...(al blijft rode l/s wel een redelijk veilige aanschaf aangezien ik regelmatig rode l/s draag). En verder wel heel leuk om iedereen weer te zien. Ik hoop alleen dat ik de gekte voor mezelf buiten kan houden.


----------



## rooocelle (Nov 8, 2014)

Sulaika said:


> op de mac site is de RHPS Collectie aangevuld. Voor degene die nog interesse hadden


Wilde het net ook posten haha. Ik heb toch nog Bad Fairy gekocht, had best wel spijt dat ik hem wilde skippen.


----------



## rooocelle (Nov 8, 2014)

allthingsmakeup said:


> Ter geruststelling elk jaar komen er weer pigment setjes uit en vaak ook een beetje in dezelfde kleuren (en veel die toch al permanent in de collectie zitten). Dus koop je ze dit jaar niet dan heb je volgend jaar weer volop kans. En de verpakking is leuk, maar niet to die for...IMO dus ook om deze reden zou je kunnen wachten tot volgend jaar.
> 
> En wat heb je gekocht van de Wang X collectie? Heb je echt in de rij gestaan of gewoon via internet?


Ja, ik wacht volgend jaar wel af haha! 

  Ik heb die crop top gekocht, ik probeerde het via internet maar daar kwam ik niet doorheen. Toen herinnerde ik me dat vorig jaar heel veel mensen zeiden dat via de telefoon het veel makkelijker was te bestellen en dat heb ik toen ook maar gedaan. Ik ga dus nooit meer in de rij staan, maar gewoon bellen naar de klantenservice, super makkelijk!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Nov 8, 2014)

MACerette said:


> Swoon! Wat zijn ze prachtig! Wow, staan je vast geweldig! Als ik jonger was en wat smaller had ik ze graag gedragen. En wat een leuk nieuws over het samenwonen, spannend  en super dat je lekker veel ruimte krijgt voor je spullen.   Het voelde bevrijdend totdat ik ineens een terugval had. RHPS 3 l/s en 2 np, the simpsons 1 blush en 1 quad, 12 paar wimpers, 4 heirloom mix l/s, 2 vg l/s, 1 pressed pigment en 3 pigment/glitter sets. Voel me wel schuldig. Ff erg veel tegelijk. Probeer nu weer braaf te blijven. Niet te veel op Specktra vertoeven dus.  Wel goed van je dat je de parfum en make-up onder controle hebt. Frank'NFurter is wel mooi maar niet verschrikkelijk uniek, Sin idem en waarschijnlijk zullen SR en SoR ook niet echt opvallen tussen al mijn rode l/s. Ach ja, hopelijk een herinnering dat ik me niet zo mee moet laten slepen...(al blijft rode l/s wel een redelijk veilige aanschaf aangezien ik regelmatig rode l/s draag). En verder wel heel leuk om iedereen weer te zien. Ik hoop alleen dat ik de gekte voor mezelf buiten kan houden.


  Dankje! Ik ben ook niet echt dun, maar bij mij zijn het vooral de heupen en mijn kont waar het vet gaat zitten (om het zo maar te noemen) en mijn taille is wel smal. De jurken vallen onder juist heel breed uit door de belvorm van de rok dus heb ik geen last van mijn heupen. Ja het is zeker spannend om samen te gaan wonen. Ik kijk er echt naar uit om er helemaal ons eigen plekje van te maken.  Je hebt jezelf heel lang onder controle gehouden, dus een keer een terugval is niet zo erg lijkt me. Maar inderdaad niet te veel op specktra zitten zal helpen niet weer een terugval te krijgen.  Fijn te horen dat Frank 'N Further niet heel uniek is, dan ga ik er ook niet meer naar zoeken. Ach rode lipstick...we moeten toch een zwakte hebben  Inderdaad leuk om iedereen weer even te zien.


----------



## MACerette (Nov 8, 2014)

Pinkdollface said:


> Dankje! Ik ben ook niet echt dun, maar bij mij zijn het vooral de heupen en mijn kont waar het vet gaat zitten (om het zo maar te noemen) en mijn taille is wel smal. De jurken vallen onder juist heel breed uit door de belvorm van de rok dus heb ik geen last van mijn heupen. Ja het is zeker spannend om samen te gaan wonen. Ik kijk er echt naar uit om er helemaal ons eigen plekje van te maken.  Je hebt jezelf heel lang onder controle gehouden, dus een keer een terugval is niet zo erg lijkt me. Maar inderdaad niet te veel op specktra zitten zal helpen niet weer een terugval te krijgen.  Fijn te horen dat Frank 'N Further niet heel uniek is, dan ga ik er ook niet meer naar zoeken. Ach rode lipstick...we moeten toch een zwakte hebben  Inderdaad leuk om iedereen weer even te zien.


 Op je heupen en kont = niet erg.   Ja precies. Ik denk dat jij je rode l/s ook wel redelijk compleet hebt (wink, wink ;p). Je mist niets denk ik. Lijkt me trouwens wel wennen, je niet op mogen maken :shock:. Wel fijn dat je daardoor minder gaat verzamelen.  Ik probeer Specktra te doseren voor mezelf maar hoop je wel weer te spreken. Leuk


----------



## Sulaika (Nov 9, 2014)

rooocelle said:


> Wilde het net ook posten haha. Ik heb toch nog Bad Fairy gekocht, had best wel spijt dat ik hem wilde skippen.


Hahaha...ik heb eindelijk de Pigment dus ga de MAC store niet meer stalken


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Nov 9, 2014)

Sulaika said:


> Hahaha...ik heb eindelijk de Pigment dus ga de MAC store niet meer stalken


  Das mooi, scheelt een hoop tijd. Uiteindelijk komt dan toch alles weer op z'n pootjes terecht.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Nov 9, 2014)

MACerette said:


> Op je heupen en kont = niet erg.   Ja precies. Ik denk dat jij je rode l/s ook wel redelijk compleet hebt (wink, wink ;p). Je mist niets denk ik. Lijkt me trouwens wel wennen, je niet op mogen maken :shock:. Wel fijn dat je daardoor minder gaat verzamelen.  Ik probeer Specktra te doseren voor mezelf maar hoop je wel weer te spreken. Leuk


  Haha tja mijn lichaam voelt soms wat uit verhouding daardoor.  Inderdaad beide hebben we een zeer complete rode lipstick collectie (ok misschien dat er nog zo'n rode Nars Audacious lipstick bij moet). Het is zeker wennen me niet op te mogen maken, maar het kan gewoon echt niet. Ik werk in een cleanroom en wordt helaas niet als clean gezien. Het scheelt wel tijd in de morgen, omdat ik niet een half uur voor de spiegel hoef te zitten voor mijn make up   Dat probeer ik ook, maar we zullen elkaar zeker nog wel spreken


----------



## Ladyhawke (Nov 10, 2014)

De matte lipsticks waaronder Fashion revival zijn ook weer beschikbaar op maccosmetics. Ik twijfel of ik een BU wil, ik draag hem tot nu toe heel vaak


----------



## Pinkdollface (Nov 10, 2014)

Ladyhawke said:


> De matte lipsticks waaronder Fashion revival zijn ook weer beschikbaar op maccosmetics. Ik twijfel of ik een BU wil, ik draag hem tot nu toe heel vaak


 Ik had het ook al gezien en heb 2 Fashion Revival en een BU van Living Legend besteld. Wel fijn die restocks


----------



## MACerette (Nov 11, 2014)

Vandaag mijn black box gekregen. Wat blijkt: in mijn Viva Glamorous lipbag zitten 2 VGR2 ipv 1x VGR1 en 1x VGR2. Kan ik VGR1 alsnog los bestellen... De rest is trouwens wel mooi. Blij met alles


----------



## MACerette (Nov 11, 2014)

Pinkdollface said:


> Dat probeer ik ook, maar we zullen elkaar zeker nog wel spreken


  Liever een dikke kont en heupen dan een doorlopende rug. Je bent een vrouw en daar mogen best rondingen bij, ook al zitten die vooral daar. Niks mis mee.

  Maarreh, een vos verleert zijn streken niet


----------



## Fulkii (Nov 12, 2014)

Hahaha ik had ook meteen gebeld naar de winkel, maar zag ze opeens veel aangevuld online dus ik heb t meteen daar besteld,ze zijn u alweer weg. Hoop ze vandaag binnen te krijgen, Doen ze dat?? Apart leggen?


----------



## Fulkii (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi MACarette,

  Ik ook een belachelijke grote haul van de afgelopen 3 maanden hahaha incl. makeup van een heleboel andere merken
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ik wijt het aan de 40% actie bij ICI Paris) Heb mezelf beloofd na RHPS toch echt te stoppen (voor dit jaar). Ohnee grapje, na de Black Friday sales stop ik! Ik vroeg me af of jij misschien weet of FranknFurther en Salon Rouge lipstick ongeveer hetzelfde zijn?? Ik ben bang dat ze te veel overeenkomen en dat ik een van de 2 voor niks heb gekocht!


----------



## Beautyglitter (Nov 12, 2014)

Welke matte nude/bruine lip pencil raden jullie aan? Ik wilde Soar na de Kylie Jenner trend, maar die is inmiddels ook overal uitverkocht! Twijfel tussen Boldy Bare, Whirl en Soar..


----------



## rooocelle (Nov 12, 2014)

Beautyglitter said:


> Welke matte nude/bruine lip pencil raden jullie aan? Ik wilde Soar na de Kylie Jenner trend, maar die is inmiddels ook overal uitverkocht! Twijfel tussen Boldy Bare, Whirl en Soar..


Whirl definitely! I love itttt. Soar wil ik ook nog wel.


----------



## MACerette (Nov 13, 2014)

Fulkii said:


> Hi MACarette,
> 
> Ik ook een belachelijke grote haul van de afgelopen 3 maanden hahaha incl. makeup van een heleboel andere merken
> 
> ...








. Ik zou ze eens naast elkaar moeten bekijken. Ze zijn allebei mooi. Ik denk dat Salon Rouge net wat koeler is. Wel moet ik eerlijkheidshalve zeggen dat ze volgens mij niet extreem uniek zijn in mijn collectie rode l/s. Aangezien ik regelmatig rood draag toch aanwinsten. Als je een beetje op je geld wil letten zou je best 1 van de twee kunnen skippen denk ik. Je kunt de kleur ook nog een beetje tweaken door middel van het lippotlood dat je er bij gebruikt. De eerste keer dat ik Frank'NFurter gebruikte had ik aanvankelijk Brick lip pencil gebruikt en daardoor voel hij wat warmer uit. Als je Beet gebruikt is het vanzelf al iets koeler. Cherry kan eventueel ook, maar ik denk dat Beet de beste keuze is.


----------



## MACerette (Nov 13, 2014)

Beautyglitter said:


> Welke matte nude/bruine lip pencil raden jullie aan? Ik wilde Soar na de Kylie Jenner trend, maar die is inmiddels ook overal uitverkocht! Twijfel tussen Boldy Bare, Whirl en Soar..


  Soar is een beetje rozig/paarsig bruin. Deze zal je lipstick dus ook iets die kant uit trekken. Ik draag Soar vaak i.c.m. verschillende l/s. Velvet Teddy wordt er net iets rozer door, terwijl hij bruiner wordt als je Spice lip pencil gebruikt.


----------



## HappyHippy (Nov 14, 2014)

De 40% kortingsactie bij de Ici is echt onweerstaanbaar. Maar heb me deze keer braaf ingehouden en "alleen maar" een Rouge G in Gisela en gele Collistar nagellak gekocht. Weet iemand trouwens of de Kinky boots collectie ook in NL online verkocht gaat worden? Gaat iemand die nog halen?  Van de Wang x H&M heb ik trouwens ook nog dingen gekocht. Een shortje, wit en zwart hemdje en een zwart shirt. Word ook daadwerkelijk gebruikt als sportswear. Ik zou de stad in met mijn tante. Kwam er op de site niet door en toen ik een meisje met de muts op zag lopen wist ik zeker dat ik het wilde hebben. Tante meegesleurd en de winkel ingespurt en er was bijna niemand. Er waren wat mensen ontevreden aan het neuzen en een Aziatisch stel wat de complete collectie kocht. Vraag me wel af of het de hype waard was maar ik voel me wel superhip als ik aan het sporten ben.


----------



## Beautyglitter (Nov 15, 2014)

MACerette said:


> Soar is een beetje rozig/paarsig bruin. Deze zal je lipstick dus ook iets die kant uit trekken. Ik draag Soar vaak i.c.m. verschillende l/s. Velvet Teddy wordt er net iets rozer door, terwijl hij bruiner wordt als je Spice lip pencil gebruikt.


  De combinatie van Soar en Velvet Teddy lijkt mij idd ook erg mooi. Ik heb zelf Bad Girl Riri nog, die ongelooflijk veel op Velvet Teddy lijkt, dus ik zou hem daarmee combineren!


----------



## Ladyhawke (Nov 18, 2014)

Gaat er iemand morgen nog naar de opening van de nieuwe MAC store in Den Haag? Ik denk dat ik wel even een kijkje ga nemen vanuit werk!


----------



## Sulaika (Nov 19, 2014)

Ladyhawke said:


> Gaat er iemand morgen nog naar de opening van de nieuwe MAC store in Den Haag? Ik denk dat ik wel even een kijkje ga nemen vanuit werk!


  Veel plezier!

  Ik ga vrijdag langs. Ik heb niks nodig dat uitverkocht zal zijn ofzo...2 oogschaduw (Hepcat en Samoa Silk) en een Lipstick (Taupe) wil ik voor de feestdagen.


----------



## HappyHippy (Nov 24, 2014)

Heb eindelijk It's Not Easy Having A Good Time gekocht. Heeft iemand anders hier hem al gebruikt? Alhoewel ik toch twijfelde over BU lipsticks ben ik nou echt klaar met de hele RHPS collectie.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Nov 24, 2014)

Ik was uiteindelijk niet meer naar de opening van de mac store gegaan maar ben zaterdag even langs geweest. Heb een lippencil Boldy Bare (echt superpretty!) gekocht. En ik heb vrijdag ook het narsissist palette binnen gekregen, ben er echt super blij mee! Ondanks alle wisselende reviews bleef ik maar nieuwsgierig naar dit palette en kreeg het maar niet uit mijn hoofd.


----------



## Beautyglitter (Nov 27, 2014)

Ik heb van de week als nog de Soar lip pencil gekocht. Super tevreden over, echt waarom heb ik de lip pencils van MAC nog niet eerder ontdekt?!


----------



## Ladyhawke (Nov 27, 2014)

Iemand nog wat gekocht van de Prabal collectie? Persoonlijk vind ik de verpakking heel lelijk.. En daarom niks gekocht


----------



## rooocelle (Nov 28, 2014)

Nope, ik vind de verpakking heel mooi en wilde heel graag Ultramarine Pink l/s maar ik ga echt niet 32 euro betalen voor een lipstick.


----------



## Gatton (Dec 4, 2014)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ik had het ook al gezien en heb 2 Fashion Revival en een BU van Living Legend besteld. Wel fijn die restocks


  Danzkij Nikkietutorials besloten dat ik deze lipstick ook wil (Fashion Revival), maar natuurlijk ben ik veel te laat met mijn besluit, haha. :') Heeft iemand eentje over waar ze afstand van zouden willen doen?


----------



## HappyHippy (Dec 8, 2014)

Nog even een beautyblogger rant hoor. Debbie zegt dat Victoria Beckham nou haar eerste stappen op het gebied van cosmetica zet. Ja, als je die complete Rock & Republic cosmetic lijn niet meeteld bedoel je. Dat het nou niet meer verkocht word houd niet in dat het niet bestaat. Grrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## rooocelle (Jan 29, 2015)

Zijn we er allemaal nog? Hebben jullie iets gekocht van de launches van vandaag?


----------



## Sulaika (Jan 29, 2015)

Gelukkig krijg ik een email als er hier iets geplaats word. Ik heb net snel een bestelling geplaats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ik heb de oogschaduws van RED RED RED besteld en 5 alarm + See sheer Lipsticks
  Dacht dat ze pas in Februari zouden komen.

  Jij wat besteld?


----------



## rooocelle (Jan 29, 2015)

Ja, ik heb meteen Toxic Tale gekocht. Het verbaast me dat die nog niet uitverkocht is. Wilde Viva Glam Miley ook nog kopen, maar wil eigenlijk wachten tot de kerst, zodat ik zo'n mooi setje kan kopen van beide Viva Glams.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Jan 30, 2015)

rooocelle said:


> Ja, ik heb meteen Toxic Tale gekocht. Het verbaast me dat die nog niet uitverkocht is. Wilde Viva Glam Miley ook nog kopen, maar wil eigenlijk wachten tot de kerst, zodat ik zo'n mooi setje kan kopen van beide Viva Glams.


Wow wachten tot kerst? Haha dat duurt nog wel even.
  Ik wil Viva Glam Miley ook maar ik wil eerst swatchen in de winkel, weet iemand of ze al bij de counters verkrijgbaar zijn?
  Toxic tale is net iets te oranje voor mij


----------



## Corally (Jan 30, 2015)

Ik baal dat ik Nasty Gal heb ik gemist! Ik had namelijk eerst Runner en Gunner op mijn CP lijstje maar toen twijfelde ik over Gunner dus haalde ik het van mijn lijstje af... maar toen wilde ik hem opeens weer en toen was die al uitverkocht. Maar ik zag op Beautyscene dat Nasty Gal in APRIL!! naar NL zou komen dus ik had echt niet verwacht dat hij gisteren al online zou zijn.. en nu heb ik Gunner gemist. -_- Ik hoop dat er nog een restock komt.Maar goed, mijn CP'er heeft Oxblood en BBQ van Toledo gekocht dus ik ben ook weer happy haha. Toxic Tale heb ik nog van de vorige collectie, hij is zo mooi!  Zou bijna een BU willen kopen (was ik eerst ook van plan...) maar ik doe het niet! Heb teveel lipsticks voor BU's.


----------



## rooocelle (Jan 30, 2015)

Corally said:


> Toxic Tale heb ik nog van de vorige collectie, hij is zo mooi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh ik ben jaloers!! Oxblood is echt prachtig, ik hoop dat ik hem niet misloop als ie hier uitkomt.


----------



## rooocelle (Jan 30, 2015)

Ladyhawke said:


> Wow wachten tot kerst? Haha dat duurt nog wel even.
> Ik wil Viva Glam Miley ook maar ik wil eerst swatchen in de winkel, weet iemand of ze al bij de counters verkrijgbaar zijn?
> Toxic tale is net iets te oranje voor mij


Nee, ik heb gister even gekeken (zelfde probleem) en ze hadden hem nog niet. Denk volgende week of deze zaterdag?


----------



## Corally (Jan 30, 2015)

rooocelle said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Ik baal dat ik Nasty Gal heb ik gemist! Ik had namelijk eerst Runner en Gunner op mijn CP lijstje maar toen twijfelde ik over Gunner dus haalde ik het van mijn lijstje af... maar toen wilde ik hem opeens weer en toen was die al uitverkocht. Maar ik zag op Beautyscene dat Nasty Gal in APRIL!! naar NL zou komen dus ik had echt niet verwacht dat hij gisteren al online zou zijn.. en nu heb ik Gunner gemist. -_- Ik hoop dat er nog een restock komt.Maar goed, mijn CP'er heeft Oxblood en BBQ van Toledo gekocht dus ik ben ook weer happy haha.  Toxic Tale heb ik nog van de vorige collectie, hij is zo mooi!   Zou bijna een BU willen kopen (was ik eerst ook van plan...) maar ik doe het niet! Heb teveel lipsticks voor BU's.
> ...


  Haha idd!  Ik hoop het ook voor je! Het is toch alleen online en bij de mac stores in Amsterdam en Den Haag verkrijgbaar?


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Jan 30, 2015)

Net de blushes van Toledo gekocht. Ripe peach stond al zóoooooo lang op mijn verlanglijstje (de vorige versie in oude verpakking werd voor over de $100 verkocht op ebay, belachelijk). Ik twijfel nog over Runner vanwege de verzendkosten. En van de RRR collectie had ik ook nog de BP willen bestellen maar ik heb al genoeg BP's en om nou te zeggen dat ik er veel mee doe, nou nee.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Jan 30, 2015)

Even een algemeen vraagje. Zo maar een gekke gedachte. Ik zie dat de paarse lipsticks in collecties altijd snel uitverkocht zijn. Zo ook met Nasty Gal. Mensen beweren veel dat ze de kleur ook rustig naar school/werk dragen. Maar het gekke is, dat de selfies altijd in de auto of veilig thuis gemaakt worden. Zoals ik ze in het engelse gedeelte van de site geplaatst zie worden. Zelf zou ik het niet zo snel durven. Hoe is dat bij jullie?


----------



## Corally (Jan 30, 2015)

allthingsmakeup said:


> Net de blushes van Toledo gekocht. Ripe peach stond al zóoooooo lang op mijn verlanglijstje (de vorige versie in oude verpakking werd voor over de $100 verkocht op ebay, belachelijk). Ik twijfel nog over Runner vanwege de verzendkosten. En van de RRR collectie had ik ook nog de BP willen bestellen maar ik heb al genoeg BP's en om nou te zeggen dat ik er veel mee doe, nou nee.


  Leuk! Ik heb Ripe Peach van de vorige collectie maar om eerlijk te zijn draag ik 'm bijna nooit. Ik heb 'm zo'n 2 jaar geleden van iemand overkocht. Ik vind hem wel mooi hoor maar de best wel grove goudne glitters vind ik niet zo geslaagd.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Jan 30, 2015)

Corally said:


> Leuk! Ik heb Ripe Peach van de vorige collectie maar om eerlijk te zijn draag ik 'm bijna nooit. Ik heb 'm zo'n 2 jaar geleden van iemand overkocht. Ik vind hem wel mooi hoor maar de best wel grove goudne glitters vind ik niet zo geslaagd.


  Zelf ben ik ook niet zo van de glitters (wel van de ombre), maar ik dacht als ik hem nu niet koop dan ga ik hier spijt van krijgen. Iemand op Specktra wilde de vorige versie verkopen voor de volle prijs + veel verzendkosten. De blush was ook al gebruikt dus uiteindelijk niet gedaan. Ik dacht als ik maar lang genoeg wacht dan komt er vast een repromote.....en je ziet het 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW voor de mensen die de blushes nog willen....de Nederlandse prijs is een stukje goedkoper!


----------



## Ladyhawke (Mar 3, 2015)

Even een upje! Gaan jullie wat halen van de Cinderella collectie die waarschijnlijk donderdag online komt?


----------



## Corally (Mar 3, 2015)

Nope. Jij wel? Pretty It Up pigment vind ik wel heel mooi maar ik skip hem. Mijn CP'er heeft wel gisteren Summer Opal beauty powder van BBW voor me besteld! Can't wait. :amused: Ik wil nog een paar dingen bestellen van aankomende collecties en dan kan mijn CP weer opgestuurd worden.   Ik baal wel een beetje van mijn vorige CP overigens. Ik wilde VG V hebben maar mijn CP'er had per ongeluk VG Rihanna 2 besteld en ze had blijkbaar haar bestelling niet gecontroleerd en ik kwam er dus achter dat ze de verkeerde lipstick had besteld.. Ik vind het echt een vreselijke kleur anders had ik hem wel gehouden maar ik stuurde de lipstick naar haar terug zodat zij het kon omwisselen voor VG V (haar idee)... Maar nu is die lipstick dus kwijtgeraakt in de post.. we zijn al een maand verder en ze heeft hem nog steeds niet. Zij heeft zo vaak pakketjes naar mij gestuurd en het gaat altijd goed, ik stuur één keer iets naar haar en het is gelijk kwijt. Echt balen! Gelukkig ben ik wel heel blij met alle andere dingen van mijn vorige CP.


----------



## rooocelle (Mar 3, 2015)

Ik hoop dat ik Royal Ball en het palet kan bemachtigen. En jullie?


----------



## Sulaika (Mar 3, 2015)

Ik hoef niks van de Cinderella collectie. Ik wacht op Toledo en Julia Petit....van BBW wil ik misschien de groene nagellak, maar dat is niet zeker.
  Weet iemand wanneer de Toledo collectie precies uitkomt?


----------



## Ladyhawke (Mar 4, 2015)

Ik hoop ook op Royal Ball en de lipglass Glass Slipper. Lijken me heel mooi over elkaar. Ik twijfel nog over het oogschaduwpalet en een beauty powder. Die poeders wil ik het liefst eerst swatchen maar het zal wel heel snel uitverkocht zijn allemaal.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Mar 4, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> Ik hoef niks van de Cinderella collectie. Ik wacht op Toledo en Julia Petit....van BBW wil ik misschien de groene nagellak, maar dat is niet zeker.
> Weet iemand wanneer de Toledo collectie precies uitkomt?


Ik denk dat Toledo ook morgen online komt als Cinderella komt. Meestal komen er meerdere collecties tegelijk uit


----------



## HappyHippy (Mar 4, 2015)

Niets van Cinderella. Hoe mooi alles ook is ik vind de kleur van de verpakking zo lelijk. Van BBW wil ik absoluut de BP hebben. Hij lijkt me zo mooi. Weet trouwens iemand ook of die bij de Douglas verkocht gaat worden? Geen black box moment maar dan kan ik wel mijn cadeaubonnen gebruiken.


----------



## rooocelle (Mar 5, 2015)

Heel fijn. Ik kreeg dus de hele tijd de verkeerde pagina geopend op mijn laptop en alles wat ik wilde is nu uitverkocht.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Mar 5, 2015)

Zucht ik was net te laat voor Royal Ball. Heb nu dus alleen het Mystery Princess besteld, zonder de lipstick hoef ik de lipgloss ook niet.
Misschien dat ik nog naar de pro store ga in Den Haag met de release. Weet iemand wanneer die is?


----------



## Sulaika (Mar 5, 2015)

Grrrrrr....Ik wilde Oxblood lipstick! Heb wel Barbecue en de lipglass van Oxblood gekocht. En van BBW Forbidden Sunrise en mn groene nagelak gekocht.
  Ik heb meteen de winkel in Den Haag gebeld en A.S. Zaterdag komt de Collectie van Toledo binnen daar....Ik ga proberen Oxblood lipstick te bemachtigen.


----------



## HappyHippy (Mar 5, 2015)

rooocelle said:


> Heel fijn. Ik kreeg dus de hele tijd de verkeerde pagina geopend op mijn laptop en alles wat ik wilde is nu uitverkocht.


Hier ook. Nou maar hopen op een restock.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Mar 5, 2015)

Blijkbaar stond het om 11.30 al online op de mobiele site... Grrrr


----------



## rooocelle (Mar 5, 2015)

Ik ga Oxblood lipstick en lipgloss maar in de winkel proberen te kopen. Ik wilde Summer Opal en Royal Ball nog kopen, maar heb het nu een beetje gehad. 

  Ik heb in ieder geval wel Stroke of Midnight palet, Free as a Butterfly en Edge to Edge liner gekocht.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 5, 2015)

rooocelle said:


> Ik ga Oxblood lipstick en lipgloss maar in de winkel proberen te kopen. Ik wilde Summer Opal en Royal Ball nog kopen, maar heb het nu een beetje gehad.
> 
> Ik heb in ieder geval wel Stroke of Midnight palet, Free as a Butterfly en Edge to Edge liner gekocht.


  Summer Opal is beschikbaar!


----------



## rooocelle (Mar 5, 2015)

Ja, ik zag het! Ik heb hem gelijk besteld met Oxblood lipgloss. 

  Heb jij nog iets gekocht?


----------



## rooocelle (Mar 5, 2015)

HappyHippy said:


> Hier ook. Nou maar hopen op een restock.


Er is een mini-restock van de poeders van Cinderella en BBW!


----------



## macaddictx (Mar 5, 2015)

Wou vanochtend Oxblood en Burmese Kiss kopen, maar werden al snel weer uit mijn mandje gegooid. Balen.. 
  Nu hopen dat een re-stock. Net met de livechat hadden ze het daar wel over. Duimen nu!


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 5, 2015)

rooocelle said:


> Er is een mini-restock van de poeders van Cinderella en BBW!


  Alleen nog Summer Opal van BBW


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 5, 2015)

macaddictx said:


> Wou vanochtend Oxblood en Burmese Kiss kopen, maar werden al snel weer uit mijn mandje gegooid. Balen..
> Nu hopen dat een re-stock. Net met de livechat hadden ze het daar wel over. Duimen nu!


  Gebeurt met regelmaat...niet altijd, dus zou zeker een keer of 3/4 per dag de site blijven bekijken


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 5, 2015)

rooocelle said:


> Ja, ik zag het! Ik heb hem gelijk besteld met Oxblood lipgloss.
> 
> Heb jij nog iets gekocht?


  Eh, wat denk je? Ik kon het niet laten net nog even een paar l/s van Toledo gekocht. Ik had nog ZO met mezelf afgesproken dit niet te doen, maar ja.....van Cinderella had ik het eea besteld via mijn cp. Maar heb nu toch spijt dat ik de l/s niet gedaan heb. De iridescent powder vond ik in 1ste instantie erg mooi, alleen de reviews vielen tegen. De glitters zouden niet prettig aanvoelen en ben daarom voor de BP gegaan.


----------



## macaddictx (Mar 5, 2015)

Ik zal hem zeker blijven checken! Ik vroeg dus bij de livechat of ze vandaag nog bijgevuld werden en zei vertelde dat ze vandaag nog wel terugkomen.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Mar 5, 2015)

macaddictx said:


> Ik zal hem zeker blijven checken! Ik vroeg dus bij de livechat of ze vandaag nog bijgevuld werden en zei vertelde dat ze vandaag nog wel terugkomen.


Dus er komt vandaag nog een re-stock?


----------



## macaddictx (Mar 5, 2015)

Ladyhawke said:


> Dus er komt vandaag nog een re-stock?


  Dat werd mij verteld bij de livechat. Dus ik hoop het!


----------



## rooocelle (Mar 5, 2015)

Ladyhawke said:


> Dus er komt vandaag nog een re-stock?


Waarom geloof ik dit niet zo...


----------



## macaddictx (Mar 5, 2015)

rooocelle said:


> Waarom geloof ik dit niet zo...


  Ik eigenlijk ook niet zo, maar hoop stiekem van wel!


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 5, 2015)

Gevoel had ik helaas ook al een beetje, ik denk dat ze graag willen dat je terugkomt naar de site en dan wat anders aanschaft. Wat wel kan is dat het de komende dagen en soms zelf nog na 1 of 2 weken ineens het eea is aangevuld online. Als ze je in een reguliere M.A.C. winkel beloven dat ze nog aanvulling krijgen of er voor je achteraan willen gaan, dan is dit helaas zelden waar....dit heet klantenbinding op een verkeerde manier. Dus wacht daar nooit op, maar kijk of je in de clearance nog het eea kan bemachtigen en lukt dit niet meteen plaats een oproep bij mij heeft dit zo nu en dan wel wat opgeleverd.


----------



## macaddictx (Mar 5, 2015)

Wat denken jullie, zal een of meerdere collecties ook nog bij Douglas of Bijenkorf komen?


----------



## Ladyhawke (Mar 5, 2015)

macaddictx said:


> Wat denken jullie, zal een of meerdere collecties ook nog bij Douglas of Bijenkorf komen?


op de bijenkorf site staan nu 2 dingen van de Toledo collectie in ieder geval..


----------



## rooocelle (Mar 5, 2015)

macaddictx said:


> Wat denken jullie, zal een of meerdere collecties ook nog bij Douglas of Bijenkorf komen?


  Ik denk alleen Toledo.


----------



## Fulkii (Mar 5, 2015)

WTF Zijn er nou letterlijk 3 collecties binnen 1 dag uitgekomen online??? (Toldeo, BaoBao Wan, Cindarella) Cindarella wilde ik toch niks van.. maar die andere 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...


----------



## Fulkii (Mar 5, 2015)

Heeeel benieuwd naar de Julia Petit collectie trouwens, miss wel een tripje naar de Pro store waard
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Anyone else excited voor die collectie?


----------



## Ladyhawke (Mar 6, 2015)

Fulkii said:


> Heeeel benieuwd naar de Julia Petit collectie trouwens, miss wel een tripje naar de Pro store waard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


De blush leek me in eerste instantie wel mooi maar ik zie nu de review bij temptalia en ik vind hem toch iets te oranje. Wanneer komt die uit in de pro store? Ik ga de 14e sowieso naar de pro store in Den Haag voor de Cinderella collectie.


----------



## Corally (Mar 6, 2015)

Fulkii said:


> Heeeel benieuwd naar de Julia Petit collectie trouwens, miss wel een tripje naar de Pro store waard:kissy:   Anyone else excited voor die collectie?


  Ik! Ik wil denk ik Açai, Boca en Linda. Maar ik doe het wel via een CP.


----------



## Sulaika (Mar 6, 2015)

Die acai lipstick van JP lijkt op Fashion revival. Ik wilde hem maar nu twijfel ik aangezien ik fashion revival al heb.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 6, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> Die acai lipstick van JP lijkt op Fashion revival. Ik wilde hem maar nu twijfel ik aangezien ik fashion revival al heb.


  Dat denk ik dus ook. Ik heb nog geen swatches naast elkaar gezien moet ik zeggen, maar voor mij is het de reden dat ik een keer voor een nude als Boca ga, denk ik. Je hebt in ieder geval wel mazzel dat je in Den-Haag woont want ik vermoed dat deze collectie ook alleen in de stores uitkomen.


----------



## Corally (Mar 6, 2015)

allthingsmakeup said:


> Sulaika said:
> 
> 
> > Die acai lipstick van JP lijkt op Fashion revival. Ik wilde hem maar nu twijfel ik aangezien ik fashion revival al heb.
> ...


  www.specktra.net/t/189893/mac-x-julia-petit-collection-march-19-2015/1290#post_2907109 als je naar bovenstaande post gaat dan zie je dat ze toch behoorlijk anders zijn! Vind ik dan tenminste haha. :haha: Ik twijfel alleen beetje omdat ik denk dat ik FS net wat mooier vind (ik heb FS) maar ik vind hem alsnog prachtig.


----------



## Sulaika (Mar 6, 2015)

Hij ziet er inderdaad anders uit.....Ik denk dat ik m anders echt in de winkel ga bekijken ben bang dat t op mijn huidskleur niet anders zal zijn dan Fashion Revival.

  Ja in ben blij dat ik in DH woon en gelukkig maar 10 min met de tram van de stad vandaan.


----------



## rooocelle (Mar 6, 2015)

Fulkii said:


> Heeeel benieuwd naar de Julia Petit collectie trouwens, miss wel een tripje naar de Pro store waard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Linda lijkt voor mij teveel op Blazing Haute. Boca vind ik ook wel mooi, maar ik vind het de moeite niet waard om naar Den Haag te reizen.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 6, 2015)

Corally said:


> als je naar bovenstaande post gaat dan zie je dat ze toch behoorlijk anders zijn! Vind ik dan tenminste haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh, oh wat ben jij gemeen mrs enabler!


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 6, 2015)

rooocelle said:


> Linda lijkt voor mij teveel op Blazing Haute. Boca vind ik ook wel mooi, maar ik vind het de moeite niet waard om naar Den Haag te reizen.


  Of Amsterdam, misschien is dat wat dichterbij voor je!


----------



## Fulkii (Mar 6, 2015)

Wat is een CP ook al weer?


----------



## Fulkii (Mar 6, 2015)

Ja ik zag net ook al swatches van deze collectie op temptalia. Qua verwachting voor de kleur (lipstick, blushes) ga ik alleen niet altijd af op wat ik bij temptalia zie, omdat ik zelf een donkerdere huidskleur heb en de kleuren in t echt toch altijd net iets anders zijn.

  De mac store in den haag is trouwens geen Pro store, maar gewoon een free standing mac store. Dat betekent dus dat ze helaas niet alle collecties daar uitkomen die wel in de pro store uitkomen. Cindarella komt daar wel, maar Julia Petit dan bijvoorbeeld weer niet (Ik heb ze gister even gebeld). Dus voor Julia Petit (komt 21 maart uit) zou ik dan heeelmaal naar amsterdam moeten, terwijl den haag super dichtbij is voor mij. Vraag me trouwens af of bao bao wan of toledo wel in bijenkorf komen??


----------



## Fulkii (Mar 6, 2015)

rooocelle said:


> Linda lijkt voor mij teveel op Blazing Haute. Boca vind ik ook wel mooi, maar ik vind het de moeite niet waard om naar Den Haag te reizen.


  Julia Petit komt niet in de store in Den Haag uit  Dat zeiden ze tenminste toen ik gister naar de mac store in den haag belde. Hij komt dus alleen in de Pro store in amsterdam


----------



## Fulkii (Mar 6, 2015)

Corally said:


> als je naar bovenstaande post gaat dan zie je dat ze toch behoorlijk anders zijn! Vind ik dan tenminste haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ja, ik vind FS vergeleken met acai ook heel erg anders, vooral de finish, die is veel transparanter. Hmmm miss toch ff naar amsterdam


----------



## Corally (Mar 6, 2015)

allthingsmakeup said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > www.specktra.net/t/189893/mac-x-julia-petit-collection-march-19-2015/1290#post_2907109  als je naar bovenstaande post gaat dan zie je dat ze toch behoorlijk anders zijn! Vind ik dan tenminste haha. :haha:  Ik twijfel alleen beetje omdat ik denk dat ik FS net wat mooier vind (ik heb FS) maar ik vind hem alsnog prachtig.
> ...


  Haha sorry! :haha:


----------



## Corally (Mar 6, 2015)

Fulkii said:


> Wat is een CP ook al weer?:huh:


 Custom purchase, dat betekent dat je aan iemand doorgeeft wat je wil hebben van bijvoorbeeld een LE MAC collectie en dat diegene het dan voor je koopt en naar je stuurt. Ik heb gelukkig een vaste CP'er, zij heeft ooit aangeboden om dingen voor me te kopen toen ik een topic zei dat bepaalde collecties niet naar NL zouden komen en sindsdien kan ik eigenlijk altijd bij haar terecht. Het lukt haar eigenlijk ook altijd om de producten te krijgen die ik wil hebben. Het is dat de koers van de euro zo slecht is op het moment want anders is het kopen via een CP (uit Amerika dan) ook nog een stuk goedkoper, nu is het zelfs voor bepaalde LE MAC producten inc. verzending naar NL zelfs net even wat duurder dan in NL. Daarom ''spaar'' ik mijn CP altijd op, totdat ik een aantal producten heb bereikt zodat ik het meeste uit de verzendkosten kan halen haha. Nu heeft mijn CP'er dus 2 lippies van Toledo en Summer Opal van BBW al en dat legt ze apart totdat de CP compleet is.  Wel lastig hoor omdat ik ze natuurlijk het liefst zo snel mogelijk wil hebben hihi.


----------



## rooocelle (Mar 6, 2015)

Fulkii said:


> Julia Petit komt niet in de store in Den Haag uit  Dat zeiden ze tenminste toen ik gister naar de mac store in den haag belde. Hij komt dus alleen in de Pro store in amsterdam


Dan vind ik het helemaal prima als ik hem mis. Ik woon in Rotterdam en ga zeker niet 20 euro voor een treinkaartje betalen. Ik vind het altijd zo jammer dat bepaalde collecties zo slecht verkrijgbaar zijn hier in NL.


----------



## Corally (Mar 6, 2015)

rooocelle said:


> Fulkii said:
> 
> 
> > Julia Petit komt niet in de store in Den Haag uit  Dat zeiden ze tenminste toen ik gister naar de mac store in den haag belde. Hij komt dus alleen in de Pro store in amsterdam
> ...


  Ik ook! De laatste tijd zijn zoveel collecties alleen bij MAC online en de pro store te krijgen dat ik tegenwoordig alles via een CP doe omdat het zo onbetrouwbaar is wanneer het online komt dat ik het 9 van de 10 keer tegenwoordig mis (woon ook niet echt in de buurt van de pro store). Heel jammer want voorheen bestelde ik vaak MAC via de Douglas website.


----------



## macaddictx (Mar 6, 2015)

De Toledo collectie is nu ook online bij Douglas! Net alsnog Oxblood lipstick kunnen bemachtigen!


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 6, 2015)

macaddictx said:


> De Toledo collectie is nu ook online bij Douglas! Net alsnog *Oxblood* lipstick kunnen bemachtigen!


  Superbedankt door jou hoef ik niet naar Amsterdam vandaag!


----------



## macaddictx (Mar 6, 2015)

allthingsmakeup said:


> Superbedankt door jou hoef ik niet naar Amsterdam vandaag!


 Dat scheelt weer! Wat heb je gekocht?


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 6, 2015)

Corally said:


> Custom purchase, dat betekent dat je aan iemand doorgeeft wat je wil hebben van bijvoorbeeld een LE MAC collectie en dat diegene het dan voor je koopt en naar je stuurt. Ik heb gelukkig een vaste CP'er, zij heeft ooit aangeboden om dingen voor me te kopen toen ik een topic zei dat bepaalde collecties niet naar NL zouden komen en sindsdien kan ik eigenlijk altijd bij haar terecht. Het lukt haar eigenlijk ook altijd om de producten te krijgen die ik wil hebben. Het is dat de koers van de euro zo slecht is op het moment want anders is het kopen via een CP (uit Amerika dan) ook nog een stuk goedkoper, nu is het zelfs voor bepaalde LE MAC producten inc. verzending naar NL zelfs net even wat duurder dan in NL. Daarom ''spaar'' ik mijn CP altijd op, totdat ik een aantal producten heb bereikt zodat ik het meeste uit de verzendkosten kan halen haha. Nu heeft mijn CP'er dus 2 lippies van Toledo en Summer Opal van BBW al en dat legt ze apart totdat de CP compleet is.  Wel lastig hoor omdat ik ze natuurlijk het liefst zo snel mogelijk wil hebben hihi.


  Ja dat heb ik dus ook. Ik moet wel zeggen dat mijn CP tot nu toe een boel heeft kunnen regelen, maar het is niet alles. Voor mij is het zowiezo niet goedkoper als in Nederland. Het enige voordeel wat ik heb is dat je 9/10 krijgt wat je wil en daar niet voor naar de andere kant van het land hoeft te reizen. Dus minder gedoe. Het liefst zou ik gewoon in Den-Haag of Amsterdam willen wonen, dan kun je tenminste dingen swatchen, zonder een duur treinkaartje.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 6, 2015)

macaddictx said:


> Dat scheelt weer! Wat heb je gekocht?


  Toch nog Oxblood en Tenor Voice. En nu ben ik echt zo blut! Dus hoop maar dat het het waard is....


----------



## rooocelle (Mar 7, 2015)

Ben in alle vroegte naar de Bijenkorf geweest om Oxblood te halen. Er was echt letterlijk niemand anders, ik leek wel gek. Anyways, ik hoop dat Oxblood het waard is.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Mar 7, 2015)

Door jullie heb ik vanochtend ook Oxblood besteld via Douglas! Hoewel ik op internet zag dat hij een goede dupe is voor Kinda Sexy (en die heb ik al) ben ik toch benieuwd. Ik twijfelde eerst maar ik dacht als ik het niks vind raak ik hem wel kwijt via marktplaats.


----------



## Corally (Mar 7, 2015)

allthingsmakeup said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Custom purchase, dat betekent dat je aan iemand doorgeeft wat je wil hebben van bijvoorbeeld een LE MAC collectie en dat diegene het dan voor je koopt en naar je stuurt. Ik heb gelukkig een vaste CP'er, zij heeft ooit aangeboden om dingen voor me te kopen toen ik een topic zei dat bepaalde collecties niet naar NL zouden komen en sindsdien kan ik eigenlijk altijd bij haar terecht. Het lukt haar eigenlijk ook altijd om de producten te krijgen die ik wil hebben. Het is dat de koers van de euro zo slecht is op het moment want anders is het kopen via een CP (uit Amerika dan) ook nog een stuk goedkoper, nu is het zelfs voor bepaalde LE MAC producten inc. verzending naar NL zelfs net even wat duurder dan in NL. Daarom ''spaar'' ik mijn CP altijd op, totdat ik een aantal producten heb bereikt zodat ik het meeste uit de verzendkosten kan halen haha. Nu heeft mijn CP'er dus 2 lippies van Toledo en Summer Opal van BBW al en dat legt ze apart totdat de CP compleet is.  Wel lastig hoor omdat ik ze natuurlijk het liefst zo snel mogelijk wil hebben hihi.
> ...


 Mijn CP'er stalkt voor bijna elke collectie dus over het algemeen lukt het haar altijd, tenzij MAC rare dingen doet. En het is inderdaad minder gedoe! Ik had ook wel dichtbij de pro store of counter willen wonen idd om te swatchen etc.


----------



## Corally (Mar 7, 2015)

rooocelle said:


> Ben in alle vroegte naar de Bijenkorf geweest om Oxblood te halen. Er was echt letterlijk niemand anders, ik leek wel gek. Anyways, ik hoop dat Oxblood het waard is.


  Komt wss denk ik ook wel omdat mensen die Beautyscene volgen onder de veronderstelling waren dat het alleen bij MAC online/MAC winkels verkocht zou worden. Maar mooi dat je hem te pakken hebt!  





Ladyhawke said:


> Door jullie heb ik vanochtend ook Oxblood besteld via Douglas! Hoewel ik op internet zag dat hij een goede dupe is voor Kinda Sexy (en die heb ik al) ben ik toch benieuwd. Ik twijfelde eerst maar ik dacht als ik het niks vind raak ik hem wel kwijt via marktplaats.


 Als het goed is is Oxblood peachier dan Kinda Sexy! Ik heb ook KS dus ben ook benieuwd. Duurt nog ff voordat ik hem heb though haha.


----------



## rooocelle (Mar 9, 2015)

Ik heb Oxblood vandaag voor het eerst op gedaan en ik vind hem prachtig! Hij staat me denk ik beter dan Enchanted One van de Alluring Aquatics collectie.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Mar 10, 2015)

Ik heb vandaag MP binnen gekregen maar ik ben wel teleurgesteld over de pigmentatie, je moet echt veel gebruiken wil je wat zien. Ik ga deze dus verkopen. Heb Oxblood ook binnen maar nog niet uitgeprobeerd, zag er wel mooit uit in ieder geval!  Hebben jullie je goodies al?


----------



## macaddictx (Mar 10, 2015)

Er was vandaag even een half uurtje niemand thuis, is natuurlijk toen de pakketbezorger langs geweest. Dus nog een dagje wachten op Oxblood. Ben echt zo benieuwd!


----------



## Sulaika (Mar 11, 2015)

Vandaag mijn goodies binnen Oxblood had ik al Zaterdag gehaald in de winkel ben er blij mee. Vandaag de Oxblood lipglass binnen en van BBW Forbidden Sunrise en mn groene nagellak.
  Ik heb een foto van FS....Ik begon al te twijfelen want er werd gezegd dat oranje lipstick je tanden geler maken......gelukkig geen last van. Nu moet ik er nog mee naar buiten durven hahaha....ben meer een Nude kinda lady hahaha



Wat vinden jullie? En eerlijk zijn hé    (btw foto is niet bewerkt)

  Ik wil trouwens nu ook Burmese Kiss....maar ja nu is hij al uitverkocht. Ik ga kijken of ze m in Den Haag hebben of gaan krijgen.


----------



## Sulaika (Mar 11, 2015)

Ladyhawke said:


> Hebben jullie je goodies al?


Van MP inderdaad gezien dat ie heel erg tegenvalt...Ik kijk naar swatches bij donkere mensen maar dacht dat t op lichtere huid wel te zien zou zijn...Jammer. Die Collectie is sowieso niks voor mijn huidskleur.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Mar 11, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> Van MP inderdaad gezien dat ie heel erg tegenvalt...Ik kijk naar swatches bij donkere mensen maar dacht dat t op lichtere huid wel te zien zou zijn...Jammer. Die Collectie is sowieso niks voor mijn huidskleur.


Ja jammer inderdaad. Ik heb hem inmiddels al kunnen verkopen via MP, wel gewoon voor de gewone verkoopprijs. Vind het altijd zo stom als mensen de hoofdprijs vragen voor LE


----------



## Corally (Mar 11, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> Vandaag mijn goodies binnen Oxblood had ik al Zaterdag gehaald in de winkel ben er blij mee. Vandaag de Oxblood lipglass binnen en van BBW Forbidden Sunrise en mn groene nagellak. Ik heb een foto van FS....Ik begon al te twijfelen want er werd gezegd dat oranje lipstick je tanden geler maken......gelukkig geen last van. Nu moet ik er nog mee naar buiten durven hahaha....ben meer een Nude kinda lady hahaha
> 
> Wat vinden jullie? En eerlijk zijn hé    (btw foto is niet bewerkt)  Ik wil trouwens nu ook Burmese Kiss....maar ja nu is hij al uitverkocht. Ik ga kijken of ze m in Den Haag hebben of gaan krijgen.


  Staat je echt heel mooi!


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 11, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> Vandaag mijn goodies binnen Oxblood had ik al Zaterdag gehaald in de winkel ben er blij mee. Vandaag de Oxblood lipglass binnen en van BBW Forbidden Sunrise en mn groene nagellak.
> Ik heb een foto van FS....Ik begon al te twijfelen want er werd gezegd dat oranje lipstick je tanden geler maken......gelukkig geen last van. Nu moet ik er nog mee naar buiten durven hahaha....ben meer een Nude kinda lady hahaha
> 
> 
> ...


  Nou meid je hoeft je geen zorgen te maken hoor, je kunt gewoon naar buiten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Staat je erg goed!


----------



## Sulaika (Mar 11, 2015)

Hahaha Dank jullie wel


----------



## rooocelle (Mar 11, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> Vandaag mijn goodies binnen Oxblood had ik al Zaterdag gehaald in de winkel ben er blij mee. Vandaag de Oxblood lipglass binnen en van BBW Forbidden Sunrise en mn groene nagellak.
> Ik heb een foto van FS....Ik begon al te twijfelen want er werd gezegd dat oranje lipstick je tanden geler maken......gelukkig geen last van. Nu moet ik er nog mee naar buiten durven hahaha....ben meer een Nude kinda lady hahaha
> 
> 
> ...


Staat je echt prachtig!


----------



## rooocelle (Mar 12, 2015)

Oke dit is heel vaag. Ik doe nu een live chat met Mac en er werd gezegd dat Cinderella overal verkrijgbaar zal zijn, dus niet alleen in de pro stores. Ik snap het niet meer..


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 12, 2015)

rooocelle said:


> Oke dit is heel vaag. Ik doe nu een live chat met Mac en er werd gezegd dat Cinderella overal verkrijgbaar zal zijn, dus niet alleen in de pro stores. Ik snap het niet meer..


  Beautyscene geeft aan dat in 1ste instantie de collectie overal uit zou komen, maar nu alleen nog in Amsterdam en Den-Haag. En dat is ook wat ik van de Pro Store te horen heb gekregen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Het enige wat je kunt doen is je counter in Rotterdam bellen en vragen of zij de collectie binnen krijgen.


----------



## rooocelle (Mar 12, 2015)

allthingsmakeup said:


> Beautyscene geeft aan dat in 1ste instantie de collectie overal uit zou komen, maar nu alleen nog in Amsterdam en Den-Haag. En dat is ook wat ik van de Pro Store te horen heb gekregen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, ik heb het zelf een tijd geleden nog gevraagd in Rotterdam zelf en daar zeiden ze hetzelfde. Heb het ook aangegeven bij de live chat maar zij zei dat het echt zo was..


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 12, 2015)

rooocelle said:


> Ja, ik heb het zelf een tijd geleden nog gevraagd in Rotterdam zelf en daar zeiden ze hetzelfde. Heb het ook aangegeven bij de live chat maar zij zei dat het echt zo was..


  Zou natuurlijk mooi zijn, maar ik heb zo'n onderbuik gevoel...... Ik denk dat als je het echt zeker wil weten je toch nog een keertje R'dam moet bellen een dag voor de release, dan hebben ze de items vaak wel in huis 'als' ze de collectie krijgen. Dan weet je dus ook of de dingen die je graag wil daar te halen zijn.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Mar 12, 2015)

Hmm voor mij is Den Haag in principe sowieso het dichts bij. Ik twijfel alleen of Royal Ball het waard is om daar in alle vroegte te gaan staan. Stiekem wacht ik nog op een restock online


----------



## Ladyhawke (Mar 13, 2015)

Wie gaan er morgenochtend naar de counter?  Er wordt op marktplaats gewoon 45 euro geboden op Royal Ball echt bizar :shock:


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 13, 2015)

Ladyhawke said:


> Er wordt op marktplaats gewoon 45 euro geboden op Royal Ball echt bizar


  Ik helaas niet woon veel te ver weg van D-H of A-dam. Maar dat ze voor Royal Ball 45 euro neerleggen vind ik ook erg veel. Alhoewel als ik een retour naar de hoofdstad moet betalen + de lipstick zelf dan ben ik dit ook kwijt. Dus dan valt het wel weer mee. Nee zonder gekheid ik zou dit er nooit voor betalen, het moet wel leuk blijven.


----------



## Corally (Mar 13, 2015)

Hahaha die Viva Glam Rihanna 2 is toch aangekomen bij m'n CP'er na zo'n 2 maanden, yaaay!  Nu kan ze hem omruilen voor Viva Glam V.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 14, 2015)

Corally said:


> Hahaha die Viva Glam Rihanna 2 is toch aangekomen bij m'n CP'er na zo'n 2 maanden, yaaay! Nu kan ze hem omruilen voor Viva Glam V.


  Das mooi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, wel apart dat dit 2 maanden moest duren


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 14, 2015)

Ik begijp van de tweet van Beautyscene dat ze in Den-Haag de hele Cinderella collectie hebben binnengekregen.
  Wat betreft Amsterdam zei ze verder niets, dus of de verkoop gewoon doorgaat, of niet is mij een beetje vaag.
  Mocht je naar Amsterdam willen gaan, zou ik even vooraf (of misschien ben je al onderweg) bellen.


----------



## Corally (Mar 14, 2015)

allthingsmakeup said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Hahaha die Viva Glam Rihanna 2 is toch aangekomen bij m'n CP'er na zo'n 2 maanden, yaaay! Nu kan ze hem omruilen voor Viva Glam V.
> ...


  Haha ja. Denk dat 'ie even verdwaald is geraakt. Maar ben blij dat die toch is aangekomen! Ik baalde al een beetje van mijn beslissinng om hem terug te sturen ipv proberen te verkopen maar het is gelukkig goed gekomen.


----------



## Corally (Mar 14, 2015)

allthingsmakeup said:


> Ik begijp van de tweet van Beautyscene dat ze in Den-Haag de hele Cinderella collectie hebben binnengekregen. Wat betreft Amsterdam zei ze verder niets, dus of de verkoop gewoon doorgaat, of niet is mij een beetje vaag. Mocht je naar Amsterdam willen gaan, zou ik even vooraf (of misschien ben je al onderweg) bellen.


  Lekker duidelijk weer. Go MAC.hboy:


----------



## Corally (Mar 14, 2015)

Zooo. Uiteindelijk wordt het toch Boca en Açai van Julia Petit. Heb het doorgegeven aan mijn CP'er.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Mar 14, 2015)

Ik was vanochtend naar mac gegaan in den haag omdat het toch dichtbij is voor mij. Toen ik aankwam stonden er ongeveer al 10 mensen. Ze hadden van elke lipstick maar 6 (!!) binnen gekregen. Toen ik aan de beurt was waren die al op natuurlijk. Ik heb Glass Slipper gekocht en die heb ik nu samen op met lipstick peach blossom echt een mooie combi . Die zal ik veel gaan dragen in de lente.   Daarbuiten gelaten vind ik het belachelijk dat een collectie ZO limited is. Maar 6 lipsticks per kleur!?


----------



## Corally (Mar 14, 2015)

Ladyhawke said:


> Ik was vanochtend naar mac gegaan in den haag omdat het toch dichtbij is voor mij. Toen ik aankwam stonden er ongeveer al 10 mensen. Ze hadden van elke lipstick maar 6 (!!) binnen gekregen. Toen ik aan de beurt was waren die al op natuurlijk. Ik heb Glass Slipper gekocht en die heb ik nu samen op met lipstick peach blossom echt een mooie combi . Die zal ik veel gaan dragen in de lente.   Daarbuiten gelaten vind ik het belachelijk dat een collectie ZO limited is. Maar 6 lipsticks per kleur!?


  Ugh echt vreselijk toch! Mooi dat je toch iets leuk hebt kunnen kopen. Gelukkig wilde ik niks van Cinderella, wat een gedoe zeg.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 14, 2015)

Ladyhawke said:


> Daarbuiten gelaten vind ik het belachelijk dat een collectie ZO limited is. Maar 6 lipsticks per kleur!?


  Ja dit klinkt als MAC! Wel fijn dat je toch nog een mooi alternatief gevonden hebt. Bij de Osbourne collectie waren er geloof ik van de lipsticks 2 of 3 binnengekomen waarvan 1 als tester moest dienen. Soms denk ik wil MAC wel verkopen? Voor mij is het 1 van de redenen dat ik een CP'er ben gaan zoeken.


----------



## rooocelle (Mar 14, 2015)

Ladyhawke said:


> Daarbuiten gelaten vind ik het belachelijk dat een collectie ZO limited is. Maar 6 lipsticks per kleur!?


Wow, dan ben ik blij dat ik toch niet meer gegaan ben. Wat een drama zeg..


----------



## Corally (Mar 14, 2015)

allthingsmakeup said:


> Aha bij mij is het Boca & hoe kan het ook anders Petite Red. Nou maar hopen dat de collectie binnenkort uit komt en niet verder vooruit geschoven wordt. Had geloof ik een aantal dagen geleden uit moeten komen. Zo zie je maar in Amerika gaat ook niet alles perfect.  Ja dit klinkt als MAC! Wel fijn dat je toch nog een mooi alternatief gevonden hebt. Bij de Osbourne collectie waren er geloof ik van de lipsticks 2 of 3 binnengekomen waarvan 1 als tester moest dienen. Soms denk ik wil MAC wel verkopen? Voor mij is het 1 van de redenen dat ik een CP'er ben gaan zoeken.


 Ook een mooi lijstje! Ik hoop ook dat ie niet verder vooruit geschoven wordt, al ben ik wel blij dat het dit keer is gebeurd want ik had eerst alleen doorgegeven dat ik Boca wilde en vandaag toch maar aan CP'er doorgegeven dat ik Açai ook wil hebben.   Voor mij ook de reden dat ik een CP'er ben gaan zoeken! Alles is zo moeilijk te krijgen tegenwoordig.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 14, 2015)

Corally said:


> Voor mij ook de reden dat ik een CP'er ben gaan zoeken! Alles is zo moeilijk te krijgen tegenwoordig.


  Ja, dan ben je blij dat een collectie is uitgesteld, fijn!

  Nou nog even een rant dan hou ik op.
  Waarom krijgt mac dit keer op keer niet voor elkaar? Het is niet een bedrijf dat gisteren gestart is. Er gaan miljoenen in om en ze hebben vast ook miljoenen fans. Is het dan zo moeilijk om dingen fatsoenlijk te regelen? Ik heb al een aantal keren dit voorgelegd aan de verkopers, die staan je aan te staren en roepen dan een paar keer ja, ja en nee, nee, maar gaan ze er iets mee doen nou nee.Ik heb ook al een keer een lange, lange brief hierover naar de directie gestuurd. Ik vroeg aan de klantenservice van mac.nl of ik het adres van het hoofdkantoor kon krijgen zodat ik mijn brief zou kunnen verzenden. Dat kreeg ik dus niet heel vreemd..... Ik moest het maar naar de mac.nl sturen. Ik dacht op dat moment die brief gaan ze never nooit naar de directie verzenden en 3x raden, never nooit een reactie ontvangen! Een tijdje later kreeg ik een email van een van de hoofd verkopers van mac.nl  (of iemand die daar de zaken wat meer regelt) of ik iets gratis wilde uitzoeken en op een of andere manier klonk haar antwoordt een beetje als een smeekbede incl. afkoopregeling. Ik ben hier toen niet op ingegaan, omdat ik juist in mijn brief aangaf dat ik helemaal geen gratis spullen wilde. Het enige wat ik als mac fan graag wil is dat de zaken is een keer goed geregeld worden hier in Nederland. En sindsdien bestel ik dus de meeste dingen in Amerika. Ik denk als mac niet wil leren, dan ga ik mijn zaken op een andere manier regelen.


----------



## Fulkii (Mar 16, 2015)

Corally said:


> Mijn CP'er stalkt voor bijna elke collectie dus over het algemeen lukt het haar altijd, tenzij MAC rare dingen doet. En het is inderdaad minder gedoe! Ik had ook wel dichtbij de pro store of counter willen wonen idd om te swatchen etc.


  Thanks voor je reply, goed om te weten! Zelf maakte ik altijd gebruik van myus.com een shipping forwarding service, waarbij je een 'eigen adres' in amerika krijgt waar je alles naartoe kan laten sturen. Handig voor als je iets wilt aanschaffen dat niet naar europa verzonden wordt. Maar idd, er is een catch, want de verzendkosten beginnen vaak bij 27 dollar! En aangezien de koers van de euro slecht is.. haal je dat er inderdaad niet altijd uit. Hoe heb jij je CPer gevonden, gewoon via specktra? Vallen de verzendkosten mee? (zijn de onder de 20 dollar?) En heb je daarbij ook last van invoerrechten enzo? 

  En idd.. een treinkaartje naar amsterdam is het inderdaad niet waard, als je echt alleen daarvoor naar amsterdam gaat


----------



## Fulkii (Mar 16, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> Vandaag mijn goodies binnen Oxblood had ik al Zaterdag gehaald in de winkel ben er blij mee. Vandaag de Oxblood lipglass binnen en van BBW Forbidden Sunrise en mn groene nagellak.
> Ik heb een foto van FS....Ik begon al te twijfelen want er werd gezegd dat oranje lipstick je tanden geler maken......gelukkig geen last van. Nu moet ik er nog mee naar buiten durven hahaha....ben meer een Nude kinda lady hahaha
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Wooooooow oxblood staat je echt supermooi!! Nu wil ik hem alsnog halen! Ik dacht dat die kleur licht zou zijn voor bij mijn huidskleur :'( maar als ik zie hoe mooi die jou staat issie miss toch proberen waard. Ughhhh wat baal ik, afgelopen weekend was hij nog gewoon op voorraad in de bijenkorf DH, maar ik dacht whateverrrr. AAAH hate it when this happens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Heb al rondgebeld en hij is overal weg. Ook op de amerikaanse sites vind ik ook niks meer.


----------



## Corally (Mar 16, 2015)

Fulkii said:


> Sulaika said:
> 
> 
> > Vandaag mijn goodies binnen Oxblood had ik al Zaterdag gehaald in de winkel ben er blij mee. Vandaag de Oxblood lipglass binnen en van BBW Forbidden Sunrise en mn groene nagellak. Ik heb een foto van FS....Ik begon al te twijfelen want er werd gezegd dat oranje lipstick je tanden geler maken......gelukkig geen last van. Nu moet ik er nog mee naar buiten durven hahaha....ben meer een Nude kinda lady hahaha
> ...


  Dat is Forbidden Sunrise haha.


----------



## Corally (Mar 16, 2015)

Fulkii said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Mijn CP'er stalkt voor bijna elke collectie dus over het algemeen lukt het haar altijd, tenzij MAC rare dingen doet. En het is inderdaad minder gedoe! Ik had ook wel dichtbij de pro store of counter willen wonen idd om te swatchen etc.
> ...


  Ik kreeg toevallig een aantal dagen geleden Myus.com als tip. Heb je last van invoerrechten als je myus gebruikt?   De koers is echt zo slecht idd, Moet nu toch minimaal 8 dingen in m'n cp hebben om  ongeveer even duur uit te zijn als in Nederland (ivm de verzendkosten). Lang wachten op mijn dingen dus aangezien ik _meestal_ maar 1 of 2 producten koop van een collectie. Inc. Julia Petit zit ik op 6 dingen. Eerst was het inc. verzendkosten per product meestal wel een paar euro goedkoper...  Ik heb mijn CP'er gewoon via Specktra gevonden idd. Alweer een paar jaar geleden... toen de Ruffian en Electric Cool collecties niet naar Nederland zou komen vroeg ik om een CP in de Ruffian topic. Toen stuurde ze me een PM omdat ze me wilde helpen en toen de CP goed was verlopen zei ze dat ik altijd bij haar terecht kon (ook voor perm dingen) omdat ze een keer op vakantie was naar Nederland en zich kapot schrok van onze MAC prijzen haha. Verzendkosten zijn ongeveer $15, was eerst $10 of minder dus dat is wel balen. En ik heb geen last van invoerrechten omdat ze altijd een hele lage waarde op het pakketje zet (je moet onder de €22 blijven).


----------



## Fulkii (Mar 18, 2015)

Corally said:


> Dat is Forbidden Sunrise haha.


----------



## Fulkii (Mar 18, 2015)

Corally said:


> Ik heb mijn CP'er gewoon via Specktra gevonden idd. Alweer een paar jaar geleden... toen de Ruffian en Electric Cool collecties niet naar Nederland zou komen vroeg ik om een CP in de Ruffian topic. Toen stuurde ze me een PM omdat ze me wilde helpen en toen de CP goed was verlopen zei ze dat ik altijd bij haar terecht kon (ook voor perm dingen) omdat ze een keer op vakantie was naar Nederland en zich kapot schrok van onze MAC prijzen haha. Verzendkosten zijn ongeveer $15, was eerst $10 of minder dus dat is wel balen. En ik heb geen last van invoerrechten omdat ze altijd een hele lage waarde op het pakketje zet (je moet onder de €22 blijven).


  Jaa tenzij je zelf een lagere waarde op het pakketje zet (wat natuurlijk heel lastig is als je meerdere dingetjes laat shippen en je facturen moet laten zien aan myus) heb je vrijwel altijd invoerrechten omdat het via fedex wordt verzonden en die dus alles altijd controleren en alle bedragen door fedex hier bij de douane officieel aangegeven worden. Ik denk zelf dat ik myus niet meer ga gebruiken omdat het gewoon te duur is. Hoe weinig je ook laat shippen je zit altijd wel op minstens 24 dollar aan verzendkosten en dan moet je dus heel creatief omgaan met wat je aangeeft aan inkoopwaarde, maar dat is dus best tricky.


----------



## Corally (Mar 18, 2015)

Fulkii said:


> Jaa tenzij je zelf een lagere waarde op het pakketje zet (wat natuurlijk heel lastig is als je meerdere dingetjes laat shippen en je facturen moet laten zien aan myus) heb je vrijwel altijd invoerrechten omdat het via fedex wordt verzonden en die dus alles altijd controleren en alle bedragen door fedex hier bij de douane officieel aangegeven worden. Ik denk zelf dat ik myus niet meer ga gebruiken omdat het gewoon te duur is. Hoe weinig je ook laat shippen je zit altijd wel op minstens 24 dollar aan verzendkosten en dan moet je dus heel creatief omgaan met wat je aangeeft aan inkoopwaarde, maar dat is dus best tricky.


 Hm balen! Het klonk wel leuk namelijk.


----------



## rooocelle (Mar 18, 2015)

Er is een restock van Toledo en Bao Bao Wan, beetje jammer dat Cinderella niet meedoet!


----------



## Corally (Mar 18, 2015)

rooocelle said:


> Er is een restock van Toledo en Bao Bao Wan, beetje jammer dat Cinderella niet meedoet!


  Ik vind het al heel wat dat BBW een restock heeft eigenlijk! Zit ik nu toch weer een beetje te twijfelen over een paar lipsticks door die restock haha. Maar ik ga niks bestellen. Ik heb al drie (bijna vijf) nieuwe lippies in amerika liggen en heb net een Inglot (sale) bestelling binnen gekregen met o.a. drie lipsticks.


----------



## rooocelle (Mar 18, 2015)

Corally said:


> Ik vind het al heel wat dat BBW een restock heeft eigenlijk! Zit ik nu toch weer een beetje te twijfelen over een paar lipsticks door die restock haha. Maar ik ga niks bestellen. Ik heb al drie (bijna vijf) nieuwe lippies in amerika liggen en heb net een Inglot (sale) bestelling binnen gekregen met o.a. drie lipsticks.


Ja ik dus ook. Ik denk erover om Forbidden Sunrise te kopen. Maar wil eigenlijk liever een Royal Ball..


----------



## Sulaika (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks....Ik wilde toch van BBW Burmese Kiss hebben....was van plan die volgende week te gaan halen in de stad , maar dat hoeft dus niet meer.


rooocelle said:


> Ja ik dus ook. Ik denk erover om Forbidden Sunrise te kopen. Maar wil eigenlijk liever een Royal Ball..


  Forbidden Sunrise is echt mooi hoor, zou jou echt mooi staan!


----------



## Corally (Mar 19, 2015)

Wat een drama zeg, Julia Petit in Amerika. Açai, Boca and Linda waren na minder dan 15 minuten uitverkocht. Maar goed, mijn CPer had nét op tijd besteld dus mijn Açai en Boca zijn onderweg naar haar. :cheer:


----------



## Sulaika (Mar 20, 2015)

Iemand van jullie bekend met ComGateway.com ? Is een site die je een Amerikaans adres biedt en je pakketje dan naar jou doorstuurt. Zag het net bij iemand op YouTube die had wat spullen bij Colourpop besteld.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 20, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> Iemand van jullie bekend met ComGateway.com ? Is een site die je een Amerikaans adres biedt en je pakketje dan naar jou doorstuurt. Zag het net bij iemand op YouTube die had wat spullen bij Colourpop besteld.


  Ik denk hetzelfde als myus. Voor dit soort service betaal je altijd de hoofdprijs. Je betaalt immers voor 'gemak'. Lees voor de zekerheid altijd even zelf de kleine lettertjes door. Zo las ik dat evt. verhoging van brandstofprijzen ook aan de klant worden doorberekend. Kijk altijd even of je aan een contract vast zit of dat het per pakketje gaat. Wil je aan een cc of debitcard vastzitten? Daarnaast weet je ook niet altijd bij Youtube of mensen voor de reclame die ze maken een toelage krijgen. Ik zou zeggen de meest voordelige optie gewoon een keer de stoute schoenen aantrekken is en iemand een PM sturen met de vraag of ze je willen helpen. Als je een beetje slim bent dan kom je door het forum goed door te lezen erachter wie al eerder mensen met een CP geholpen hebben  Als je dat eng vind kun je ook een oproep in de clearance bin zetten voor de collectie die je graag wil. Zo heb ik mijn 1ste cp'er ook gevonden.


----------



## Sulaika (Mar 20, 2015)

allthingsmakeup said:


> Ik denk hetzelfde als myus. Voor dit soort service betaal je altijd de hoofdprijs. Je betaalt immers voor 'gemak'. Lees voor de zekerheid altijd even zelf de kleine lettertjes door. Zo las ik dat evt. verhoging van brandstofprijzen ook aan de klant worden doorberekend. Kijk altijd even of je aan een contract vast zit of dat het per pakketje gaat. Wil je aan een cc of debitcard vastzitten? Daarnaast weet je ook niet altijd bij Youtube of mensen voor de reclame die ze maken een toelage krijgen. Ik zou zeggen de meest voordelige optie gewoon een keer de stoute schoenen aantrekken is en iemand een PM sturen met de vraag of ze je willen helpen. Als je een beetje slim bent dan kom je door het forum goed door te lezen erachter wie al eerder mensen met een CP geholpen hebben  Als je dat eng vind kun je ook een oproep in de clearance bin zetten voor de collectie die je graag wil. Zo heb ik mijn 1ste cp'er ook gevonden.


Ja, ik wacht wel ff af misschien dat Colourpop binnenkort buiten US gaat shippen. Ik had ook op die Comgateway gekeken dat is inderdaad duur. Voor een pakket dat 100 dollar waard is en 2kg zwaar moet je 36 dollar verzendkosten betalen niet voordelig dus zeker nu de euro gelijk aan de dollar staat.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 21, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> Ja, ik wacht wel ff af misschien dat Colourpop binnenkort buiten US gaat shippen. Ik had ook op die Comgateway gekeken dat is inderdaad duur. Voor een pakket dat 100 dollar waard is en 2kg zwaar moet je 36 dollar verzendkosten betalen niet voordelig dus zeker nu de euro gelijk aan de dollar staat.


  Af en toe snap ik ook niet waarom winkels niet gewoon een filiaal in Europa openen. Dat scheelt invoerrechten en inklaringskosten . Je kunt dingen makkelijker omruilen, etc. Gelukkig zijn er af en toe merken die dit doen, zoals UD en Nars. Maar voor het overgrote deel zul je naar Amerika moeten. Wat dacht je van een tripje Amerika, met 2 lege koffers de man en shop till you drop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Even zonder gekheid ik ga er van uit dat de koers uiteindelijk wel weer vlot trekt en dat steeds meer merken verkrijgbaar zullen zijn in bijv. engelse webshops zoals HQhair, Asos, Feel unique of Selfridges toegegeven de laatste is duur met verzendkosten.


----------



## Gabriella24 (Mar 21, 2015)

Corally said:


> Wat een drama zeg, Julia Petit in Amerika. Açai, Boca and Linda waren na minder dan 15 minuten uitverkocht. Maar goed, mijn CPer had nét op tijd besteld dus mijn Açai en Boca zijn onderweg naar haar.


  Lucky you  I want to have these two shades too so bad... But still waiting here to be online or in store .....might be sold out in 10 mins as well


----------



## Sulaika (Mar 21, 2015)

Gabriella24 said:


> Lucky you  I want to have these two shades too so bad... But still waiting here to be online or in store .....might be sold out in 10 mins as well


If not sooner since we dont get enough stock over here LOL


----------



## Corally (Mar 21, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> Gabriella24 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucky you  I want to have these two shades too so bad... But still waiting here to be online or in store .....might be sold out in 10 mins as well
> ...


  Probably! :meh:


----------



## Sulaika (Mar 22, 2015)

Dames, zag net bij Beautyscene over de Julia Petit collectie dat t vanaf 21 maart al beschikbaar zou zijn bij geselecteerde MAC verkoop punten....Ze heeft t op 18maart geschreven. Zou dit kloppen? Weet 1 van jullie hiervan....Lijkt me sterk aangezien het in Amerika zelf niet op tijd was.


----------



## macaddictx (Mar 22, 2015)

Zit erg te twijfelen of ik Summer Opal van BBW moet bestellen, sinds ik Burmese Kiss alweer heb gemist. Of lijkt hij wel heel erg op Soft & Gentle?


----------



## rooocelle (Mar 22, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> Dames, zag net bij Beautyscene over de Julia Petit collectie dat t vanaf 21 maart al beschikbaar zou zijn bij geselecteerde MAC verkoop punten....Ze heeft t op 18maart geschreven. Zou dit kloppen? Weet 1 van jullie hiervan....Lijkt me sterk aangezien het in Amerika zelf niet op tijd was.


Lijkt me ook niet. Denk gewoon dat het 4 april wordt in stores.


----------



## macaddictx (Mar 22, 2015)

Dit stond op veracamilla: MAC is Beauty is vanaf 31 maart te koop online en 4 april in de winkels, Julia Petit is vanaf 31 maart te koop online en 4 april bij de MAC Pro Store, Philip Treacy is vanaf 31 maart te koop online en vanaf 18 april in de winkels.


----------



## Corally (Mar 22, 2015)

Noooo. Mijn CP'er heeft toch niet Açai voor me.  Het was in haar mandje toen ze afrekende en het was niet uitverkocht nadat ze had besteld maar toch zit Açai niet bij haar bestelling. Echt balen dit. Ik heb ook geen stalk-skills meer dus kleine kans dat ik op tijd erachter kom als het op de website staat. Is er tegenwoordig nog iets van een regelmaat in wanneer collecties online komen of niet?


----------



## Sulaika (Mar 22, 2015)

Corally said:


> Noooo. Mijn CP'er heeft toch niet Açai voor me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dat is balen zeg!
  Ik ben ook niet goed in stalken, ik zie wel weet geen eens hoe laat de collecties uitkomen. In de ochtend of middag? Als t me niet lukt bel ik gewoon de winkel op en vraag wanneer ze binnen komen en ga ik gewoon in de ochtend langs.


----------



## Corally (Mar 22, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> Dat is balen zeg! Ik ben ook niet goed in stalken, ik zie wel weet geen eens hoe laat de collecties uitkomen. In de ochtend of middag? Als t me niet lukt bel ik gewoon de winkel op en vraag wanneer ze binnen komen en ga ik gewoon in de ochtend langs.


  Ja echt wel.  Was het maar zo makkelijk! Die luxe heb ik helaas niet haha.


----------



## Sulaika (Mar 23, 2015)

Corally said:


> Ja echt wel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In Amerika zullen ze ook wel re-stocken toch? Hoop ik dan


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 23, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> In Amerika zullen ze ook wel re-stocken toch? Hoop ik dan


  Ja, die kans is er maar dat Açai aangevuld wordt, hoeft natuurlijk niet, helaas.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 23, 2015)

Wie weet er trouwens welke fluidlines er permanent zijn van de MIB collectie? Beautyscene zegt dat ze wrs permanent worden en in iedere counter verkrijgbaar zullen zijn. Temptalia geeft weer aan dat er een aantal zijn die LE zullen zijn en hier op Specktra (pagina 1 van de thread) zegt dat er ook een paar LE zullen zijn, maar dan weer andere namen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Corally (Mar 24, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Ja echt wel.   Was het maar zo makkelijk! Die luxe heb ik helaas niet haha.
> ...


  Als er een restock komt dan zal het echt een mini restock zijn die 1 minuut duurt. :lol:


----------



## Corally (Mar 24, 2015)

allthingsmakeup said:


> Das balen  Laatste paar keer kwam geloof ik een collectie 's ochtends uit. Vroeger was het altijd rond een uur of 12.00 nu echt eerder. En volgens mij kwamen Toledo, Cinderella ook op donderdag uit, dus ik zou 26 mrt in de gaten houden.


  Bedankt, ik zal het in de gaten houden! 


allthingsmakeup said:


> Wie weet er trouwens welke fluidlines er permanent zijn van de MIB collectie? Beautyscene zegt dat ze wrs permanent worden en in iedere counter verkrijgbaar zullen zijn. Temptalia geeft weer aan dat er een aantal zijn die LE zullen zijn en hier op Specktra (pagina 1 van de thread) zegt dat er ook een paar LE zullen zijn, maar dan weer andere namen   .


  Ik weet ook niet meer wat wel en niet permanent wordt! Heel irritant. Het kan ook echt best zo zijn dat ze allemaal perm worden. Zoiets is al eerder gebeurd met de paint pots, toen ze pro longwear werden. Maar ik heb iig interesse in Lowlights en misschien Looking Good (heb nog swatches nodig) en Deliciously Rich (alleen als de formule is verbeterd). Temptalia heeft nog geen swatches van LG en nieuwe DR. Maar eerlijk gezegd heb ik al zoveel fluidlines en andere gelliners in gebruik dus zo droevig zal ik niet zijn denk ik mocht ik ze mislopen. Ik heb ook het idee dat  Inglot 90 een dupe is voor Lowlights..   Denk dat ik van de lipsticks alleen Make Me Gorgeous lipstick wil... ik wilde eerst Real Redhead maar het blijkt dat MMG amplified is ipv een lustre dus ik denk dat ik voor die ga. Ik hou toch niet meer van lustres. Had vandaag VG Cyndi op en hoewel ik van de kleur hou vind ik de formule vreselijk, veel te glad. Het hangt wel per lustre af wat de formule is want sommige zijn niet zo glad maar toch gaat mijn voorkeur uit naar naar andere finishes. Wil dus eigenlijk geen lustres meer toevoegen aan mijn stash. Al vind ik Real Redhead en Call The Hairdresser allebei mooi eruit zien!


----------



## Corally (Mar 26, 2015)

Hm.. JP  komt niet vandaag online wss. Ik zit al de hele dag te stalken.


----------



## Sulaika (Mar 27, 2015)

Dan toch de 30ste of 31ste, want op zaterdag komt nooit een nieuwe collectie uit online toch?
  Vandaag ook niks.


----------



## Corally (Mar 29, 2015)

Morgen of overmorgen idd! Ben al dagen bezig met stalken voor 1 lipstick.  Hoop wel dat het dan uiterlijk dinsdagochtend online komt want ik heb dan 's middags college.


----------



## Sulaika (Mar 30, 2015)

Ik ben bezig met stalken!


----------



## Corally (Mar 30, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> Ik ben bezig met stalken!


  Ik ook! Al denk ik dat het morgen pas online komt. Ik hoop morgenochtend *fingers crossed*. Ik zit er trouwens over na te denken om 2 Açai's te kopen.


----------



## Sulaika (Mar 30, 2015)

Ja, ik denk ook morgen. Ik ga proberen alle 3 de lipsticks te kopen.....als het lukt.


----------



## sprezzatura (Mar 30, 2015)

Hellooo! Ik ben niet zo'n Mac kenner, maar ik zag dat hier Nederlands gesproken wordt en kom dus graag mee kletsen  Ik ben naar hier geleid door iemand van een ander forum.

  De Toledo collectie vind ik er alvast heel erg mooi uitzien. Ik was gisteren in een duty free zone waar ze Mac verkopen maar had geen tijd om er te stoppen


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 30, 2015)

Corally said:


> Ik ook! Al denk ik dat het morgen pas online komt. Ik hoop morgenochtend *fingers crossed*. Ik zit er trouwens over na te denken om 2 Açai's te kopen.


  Als je ze dan toch kunt bemachtigen dan maar 2 toch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! Zelf trouwens nog niets van mijn CP'er vernomen, vanaf Cinderella al niet meer. Dus ik ben benieuwd. Ben toch ook maar gaan stalken just in case. Het vervelende van MAC is you never know when..... de collectie online komt. Ik dacht echt donderdag, aangezien de vorige collecties ook op een donderdag uitkwamen (sorry). Ik zal de site in de gaten houden voor zover ik kan, mocht ik er op tijd bij zijn (ik werk wel in de ochtend) dan zal ik een aantal Açai's proberen kopen. Mocht het je zelf niet gelukt zijn, dan kan ik die van mij wel naar jou en/of anderen doorsturen. Ikzelf heb geen interesse in Açai, ga voor Petite Red.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 30, 2015)

sprezzatura said:


> Hellooo! Ik ben niet zo'n Mac kenner, maar ik zag dat hier Nederlands gesproken wordt en kom dus graag mee kletsen  Ik ben naar hier geleid door iemand van een ander forum.
> 
> De Toledo collectie vind ik er alvast heel erg mooi uitzien. Ik was gisteren in een duty free zone waar ze Mac verkopen maar had geen tijd om er te stoppen








 Een MAC kenner ben je hier in no time!  Alleen denk ik dat je portemonnee het minder leuk gaat vinden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alhoewel duty free natuurlijk altijd helpt. Mocht je voor LE items (limited) van MAC willen gaan, is mijn advies: zorg dat je er op tijd bij bent.


----------



## rooocelle (Mar 31, 2015)

Als het vandaag niet uit komt, weet ik het ook niet meer. Ik ben helemaal klaar voor het stalken!


----------



## Corally (Mar 31, 2015)

Het is online meiden!!! acai


----------



## Sulaika (Mar 31, 2015)

ik zie t niet hoe kan dat dan? Gewoon maccosmetics.nl toch


----------



## Corally (Mar 31, 2015)

Ik heb wel op mn mobiel besteld. misschien maakt dat iets uit!


----------



## macaddictx (Mar 31, 2015)

Ik moet me inhouden om niks te bestellen.


----------



## Sulaika (Mar 31, 2015)

te laat is al uitverkocht...hoe kan dat nou?
  Ik zat te stalken voor niks. Dat doe ik dus ook nooit meer
  Wel fijn dat jij wat hebt hahahha


----------



## rooocelle (Mar 31, 2015)

Ik heb Linda en Petite Red! Nog getwijfeld over Boca, maar Faux vind ik toch teveel erop lijken.


----------



## Sulaika (Mar 31, 2015)

Ik baal echt!....wist ik veel dat je op mobiel moest checken....kan mezelf wel voor de kop slaan hahaha.
  Ik heb een paar fluidlines besteld en de 2 oog kwasten van Mac is Beauty.....Ik hoef geen JP meer...ik ben BOOS


----------



## Fulkii (Mar 31, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> te laat is al uitverkocht...hoe kan dat nou?
> Ik zat te stalken voor niks. Dat doe ik dus ook nooit meer
> Wel fijn dat jij wat hebt hahahha
> 
> ...


  Heb zelf net acai kunnen halen, jeetje wat belachelijk dat alles wel op de mobiele site online komt, maar niet op de normale website. Als je dat dus niet weet grijp je gegarandeerd weer mis. Heb Boca dus gemist, geen idee dat alles 11.30 al online was op de mobiele site. Ondertussen staan alle nieuwe collecties nog steeds niet op de normale website :s


----------



## Sulaika (Mar 31, 2015)

Fulkii said:


> Heb zelf net acai kunnen halen, jeetje wat belachelijk dat alles wel op de mobiele site online komt, maar niet op de normale website. Als je dat dus niet weet grijp je gegarandeerd weer mis. Heb Boca dus gemist, geen idee dat alles 11.30 al online was op de mobiele site. Ondertussen staan alle nieuwe collecties nog steeds niet op de normale website :s


Ja is toch erg en ik zat op  mn mobiel te bestellen kijk ik op mn laptop is mn winkelmandje wel vol met die fluidlines maar kan ze nergens terug vinden op de site.....Ik wilde alle 3 de lipsticks van JP hebben maar goed heb Fashion Revival al en voor Boca en Petite Red zal vast wel een dupe zijn.  Ik wilde Boca zo graag .....Ik heb mn lesje geleerd, voortaan op de mobile site checken.


----------



## Corally (Mar 31, 2015)

Wat een waardeloze launch dan zeg! Ik zit al de hele ochtend om de paar minuten te kijken op m'm mobiel en vlak voordat mijn les begon zag ik het online komen.   Maar dit kan toch niet, wel op mobiel en niet op de laptop? Op je laptop bestellen is sowieso veel fijner.


----------



## sprezzatura (Mar 31, 2015)

allthingsmakeup said:


> Een MAC kenner ben je hier in no time!  Alleen denk ik dat je portemonnee het minder leuk gaat vinden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks! Ik ben een high-endliefhebber dus Mac is dan meestal wel goedkoper dan wat ik anders zou kopen, maar ik kan begrijpen dat je alsnog veel geld kwijt bent met al die LE haha!


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 31, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> Ik baal echt!....wist ik veel dat je op mobiel moest checken....kan mezelf wel voor de kop slaan hahaha.
> Ik heb een paar fluidlines besteld en de 2 oog kwasten van Mac is Beauty.....Ik hoef geen JP meer...ik ben BOOS


  Was zelf ook te laat! Dat gedoe met de mobiele website heb ik al eerder gehoord, helaas. Ik kan me voorstellen dat je idd even geen JP meer kan zien. Wel even nieuwsgierig welke fluidlines heb je gekocht?


----------



## Sulaika (Mar 31, 2015)

allthingsmakeup said:


> Was zelf ook te laat! Dat gedoe met de mobiele website heb ik al eerder gehoord, helaas. Ik kan me voorstellen dat je idd even geen JP meer kan zien. Wel even nieuwsgierig welke fluidlines heb je gekocht?


Ik heb Looking Good, Brassy en Ivy gekocht


----------



## Sulaika (Mar 31, 2015)

En nu pas staan de nieuwe collecties online.....Zag trouwens dat ik voor 1 fluid line 16 euro betaald hebt terwijl ze 18,50 zijn. Ik heb ook een mailtje gestuurd naar Mac omdat ik echt verdrietig ben hahaha....ik weet dat ze niks kunnen doen maar ze moeten het wel weten


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 31, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> En nu pas staan de nieuwe collecties online.....Zag trouwens dat ik voor *1 fluid line 16 euro betaald hebt terwijl ze 18,50 zijn.* Ik heb ook een mailtje gestuurd naar Mac omdat ik echt verdrietig ben hahaha....ik weet dat ze niks kunnen doen maar ze moeten het wel weten
> Das dan weer mazzel! Het is inderdaad verstandig om een mail te sturen. Als het goed is mag je nu voor een bepaald bedrag iets uitzoeken (zo was het tenminste vroeger). Ikzelf heb uiteindelijk alleen de 221 en 267 (als ik het goed heb) gekocht. Heb heel lang met een paar fluidlines zitten dubben. Ik heb al best heel veel gekocht en dacht als ze idd permanent worden dan kan ik altijd nog een keer en anders heb ik gewoon pech!
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Corally*
> 
> ...


  Das balen! Ik was er al een beetje bang voor dat de collectie voor 12.00 uur online zou zijn (was om 13.00 uur thuis), helaas al te laat dus!
  Ben ik het helemaal mee eens, dat gepriegel op een klein schermpje! Ik snap dat MAC mee wil met de nieuwste manier van shoppen, maar om dan mensen die met een laptop werken meteen buiten te sluiten vind ik wel wat apart.


----------



## Sulaika (Mar 31, 2015)

allthingsmakeup said:


> Das dan weer mazzel! Het is inderdaad verstandig om een mail te sturen. Als het goed is mag je nu voor een bepaald bedrag iets uitzoeken (zo was het tenminste vroeger). Ikzelf heb uiteindelijk alleen de 221 en 267 (als ik het goed heb) gekocht. Heb heel lang met een paar fluidlines zitten dubben. Ik heb al best heel veel gekocht en dacht als ze idd permanent worden dan kan ik altijd nog een keer en anders heb ik gewoon pech!
> Das balen! Ik was er al een beetje bang voor dat de collectie voor 12.00 uur online zou zijn (was om 13.00 uur thuis), helaas al te laat dus!
> Ben ik het helemaal mee eens, dat gepriegel op een klein schermpje! Ik snap dat MAC mee wil met de nieuwste manier van shoppen, maar om dan mensen die met een laptop werken meteen buiten te sluiten vind ik wel wat apart.


Die kwastjes heb ik ook besteld...vond die curved wel apart ben benieuwd, en die kleine blending....tja...ik hou gewoon van kwastjes LOL
  Ik had ook begrepen dat die fluid lines zouden blijven, wil uiteindelijk ook Our Secret hebben.


----------



## Corally (Mar 31, 2015)

allthingsmakeup said:


> Sulaika said:
> 
> 
> > En nu pas staan de nieuwe collecties online.....Zag trouwens dat ik voor *1 fluid line 16 euro betaald hebt terwijl ze 18,50 zijn.* Ik heb ook een mailtje gestuurd naar Mac omdat ik echt verdrietig ben hahaha....ik weet dat ze niks kunnen doen maar ze moeten het wel weten
> ...


  Als het goed is wordt slechts een deel van de fluidlines perm! misschien iets om rekening mee te houden.  Het is mij nog net gelukt (toch 1 acai) al had ik wel gezeik bij het afrekenen waardoor het allemaal veel te lang duurde.  Wilde daarna nog een aantal lipsticks kopen voor het geval dat jullie het niet op tijd zagen maar toen zag ik dat ze al uitverkocht waren ._.


----------



## Corally (Mar 31, 2015)

Ik heb trouwens ook Make Me Gorgeous gekocht van MIB, maar wel via mijn CPer.  Ben blij want die was ook vrij snel uitverkocht.


----------



## rooocelle (Apr 1, 2015)

Ik heb net weer geprobeerd om op Mac te komen via de mobiele site. Hebben jullie ook dat als je op Julia Petit klikt via Whats New dat hij verspringt naar de eerste pagina? Normaal vjnd ik dat niet erg maar bij een volgende launch wil ik wel als eerste kunnen bestellen!


----------



## macaddictx (Apr 1, 2015)

rooocelle said:


> Ik heb net weer geprobeerd om op Mac te komen via de mobiele site. Hebben jullie ook dat als je op Julia Petit klikt via Whats New dat hij verspringt naar de eerste pagina? Normaal vjnd ik dat niet erg maar bij een volgende launch wil ik wel als eerste kunnen bestellen!


 Heb ik ook!


----------



## Corally (Apr 1, 2015)

macaddictx said:


> rooocelle said:
> 
> 
> > Ik heb net weer geprobeerd om op Mac te komen via de mobiele site. Hebben jullie ook dat als je op Julia Petit klikt via Whats New dat hij verspringt naar de eerste pagina? Normaal vjnd ik dat niet erg maar bij een volgende launch wil ik wel als eerste kunnen bestellen!
> ...


  Heb ik nu ook, met elke collectie eigenlijk!


----------



## rooocelle (Apr 1, 2015)

Corally said:


> Heb ik nu ook, met elke collectie eigenlijk!


Ja, inderdaad! Ik heb een mailtje gestuurd naar de klantenservice. Wil het eigenlijk wel graag opgelost zien.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Apr 1, 2015)

rooocelle said:


> Ik heb Linda en Petite Red! Nog getwijfeld over Boca, maar Faux vind ik toch teveel erop lijken.


  Wat vind je trouwens van Faux. Afgelopen weekend gekocht, en zo blij! Eindelijk een nude lipstick die niet als concealer eruit ziet


----------



## macaddictx (Apr 1, 2015)

rooocelle said:


> Ja, inderdaad! Ik heb een mailtje gestuurd naar de klantenservice. Wil het eigenlijk wel graag opgelost zien.


  Bij mij lukt het nu wel weer. De mobiele website is volgens mij ook iets aangepast.


----------



## rooocelle (Apr 1, 2015)

macaddictx said:


> Bij mij lukt het nu wel weer. De mobiele website is volgens mij ook iets aangepast.


  Ja, ik zie het! Paniek voor niks haha!


----------



## Fulkii (Apr 2, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> Ja is toch erg en ik zat op  mn mobiel te bestellen kijk ik op mn laptop is mn winkelmandje wel vol met die fluidlines maar kan ze nergens terug vinden op de site.....Ik wilde alle 3 de lipsticks van JP hebben maar goed heb Fashion Revival al en voor Boca en Petite Red zal vast wel een dupe zijn.  Ik wilde Boca zo graag .....Ik heb mn lesje geleerd, voortaan op de mobile site checken.


  Ja echt zo slecht geregeld, ik sprak de klantenservice die dag nog over hoe dat kan gebeuren en ze zei iets vaags over dat het dat in Amerika besloten werd ofzo. Lekker vaag allemaal, de (allang uitverkochte) collecties stonden letterlijk een dag later pas op de gewone website. Wilde Boca ook echt  Maar die was denk ik binnen 10 min weg ofzo, kon nog net acai bestellen, maar volgens mij zie je het verschil met rebel niet eens :S heb het heel haastig besteld en daarbij nog een lipstick die ik niet uiteindelijk niet eens wil, alleen om verzendkosten te vermijden. En ik moet nu gaan betalen om die terug te sturen :| Hoop dat acai al dit gezeik waard is (maar denk t niet aangezien ik rebel en fashion revival al al heb)


----------



## Corally (Apr 3, 2015)

Fulkii said:


> Ja echt zo slecht geregeld, ik sprak de klantenservice die dag nog over hoe dat kan gebeuren en ze zei iets vaags over dat het dat in Amerika besloten werd ofzo. Lekker vaag allemaal, de (allang uitverkochte) collecties stonden letterlijk een dag later pas op de gewone website. Wilde Boca ook echt  Maar die was denk ik binnen 10 min weg ofzo, kon nog net acai bestellen, maar volgens mij zie je het verschil met rebel niet eens :S *heb het heel haastig besteld en daarbij nog een lipstick die ik niet uiteindelijk niet eens wil, alleen om verzendkosten te vermijden. En ik moet nu gaan betalen om die terug te sturen :| Hoop dat acai al dit gezeik waard is (maar denk t niet aangezien ik rebel en fashion revival al al heb)*


  Dat is helemaal stom.  Ik had op het laatste moment nog de code geprobeerd uit een mail, volgens mij ging het over de Prabal Gurung producten die bijna van de website zouden verdwijnen en dat je met die code gratis verzending kon krijgen. Maar dat gold dus blijkbaar op alle producten en niet alleen op die Prabal Gurung producten.  Ik heb Açai overigens net binnen! Ik had hem wel paarser verwacht om eerlijk te zijn maar hij is verder prachtig. Het lijkt qua kleur idd op Rebel maar het is een heel andere finish (dat vond ik belangrijk want de finish van Rebel wijkt af van de normale Satins en vind ik niet fijn) en er zijn ook zeker een aantal nuanceverschillen. Ik heb Rebel nooit mooi gevonden (kwam voor een groot deel ook door de finish) en Açai wel. Dus ik ben blij! Maar ik denk dat de meeste het verschil tussen de twee, met uitzondering van de finish, nauwelijks of niet kunnen zien.


----------



## Fulkii (Apr 3, 2015)

Corally said:


> Ik heb Açai overigens net binnen! Ik had hem wel paarser verwacht om eerlijk te zijn maar hij is verder prachtig. Het lijkt qua kleur idd op Rebel maar het is een heel andere finish (dat vond ik belangrijk want de finish van Rebel wijkt af van de normale Satins en vind ik niet fijn) en er zijn ook zeker een aantal nuanceverschillen. Ik heb Rebel nooit mooi gevonden (kwam voor een groot deel ook door de finish) en Açai wel. Dus ik ben blij! Maar ik denk dat de meeste het verschil tussen de twee, met uitzondering van de finish, nauwelijks of niet kunnen zien.


  Ohjaa die code, dat is echt slim, dat ga ik onthouden hahaha. Ik heb m ook net binnen en heb m net opgedaan. Hij is inderdaad niet helemaal zoals Rebel, vooral niet als je meerdere lagen opbrengt. Ik vind rebel rozer en lichter van kleur, acai is echt meer donker paars vind ik en dat zie je als je m heel dik aanbgrengt, anders zie je niet heeel snel het verschil met Rebel. De finish vind ik prettigger dan Rebel inderdaad. Al met al vind ik het op zich een mooie kleur, maar ben er niet verliefd op zeg maar en ik vind het toch iets te dicht bij rebel zitten om ervoor gestalkt te hebben zeg maar. Heb me toch laten meeslepen in de hype  Misschien is Boca wel zo uniek, maar ja dat zal ik nooit weten.


----------



## Gabriella24 (Apr 4, 2015)

Hey girls, I have been to the mac pro store this morning, and boca lipstick is sold out like 10:05.....anyway, I have got petit red, the least "liked" one but looked the best on me  Acai is definitely beautiful, but I think I have some similar ones and not gonna use up soon, so I didn't purchase. All the other items(the Linda blush is still there) are still available at store except Boca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




​


----------



## Sulaika (Apr 4, 2015)

Gabriella24 said:


> Hey girls, I have been to the mac pro store this morning, and boca lipstick is sold out like 10:05.....anyway, I have got petit red, the least "liked" one but looked the best on me  Acai is definitely beautiful, but I think I have some similar ones and not gonna use up soon, so I didn't purchase. All the other items(the Linda blush is still there) are still available at store except Boca
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you from Amsterdam? Since that's the only store who sell the Julia Petit Collection. Sold out in 5 min...wauw...You see we only get about 6 of each color LOL


----------



## Sulaika (Apr 4, 2015)

Ik heb vandaag mn Fluidlines en kwasten binnen gekregen. Die 267 is echt groot, dacht dat  hij net zo klein zou zijn al 266/263. Maar hij is wel handig voor een dikke lijn, komt toch goed van pas want soms doe ik alleen dikke wing eyliner daar zal hij wel goed voor zijn


----------



## Corally (Apr 4, 2015)

Fulkii said:


> Ohjaa die code, dat is echt slim, dat ga ik onthouden hahaha. Ik heb m ook net binnen en heb m net opgedaan. Hij is inderdaad niet helemaal zoals Rebel, vooral niet als je meerdere lagen opbrengt. Ik vind rebel rozer en lichter van kleur, acai is echt meer donker paars vind ik en dat zie je als je m heel dik aanbgrengt, anders zie je niet heeel snel het verschil met Rebel. De finish vind ik prettigger dan Rebel inderdaad. Al met al vind ik het op zich een mooie kleur, maar ben er niet verliefd op zeg maar en ik vind het toch iets te dicht bij rebel zitten om ervoor gestalkt te hebben zeg maar. Heb me toch laten meeslepen in de hype  Misschien is Boca wel zo uniek, maar ja dat zal ik nooit weten.


 Klopt! Voor mij is hij echt wel anders en daarom ben ik heel blij met Açai. Jammer dat jij niet zo enthousiast bent!   





Sulaika said:


> [ Heb je Fashion Revival? Is hij lichter dan FR? Ik vind Rebel ook niet mooi door die rare glans finish dus ik was blij dat ik Fashion Revival kon scoren toen.


 Die heb ik ja. Het zijn gewoon twee totaal verschillende kleuren dus ik vind het moeilijk om te bepalen of het lichter of donkerder is. 


Sulaika said:


> Ik heb vandaag mn Fluidlines en kwasten binnen gekregen. Die 267 is echt groot, dacht dat  hij net zo klein zou zijn al 266/263. Maar hij is wel handig voor een dikke lijn, komt toch goed van pas want soms doe ik alleen dikke wing eyliner daar zal hij wel goed voor zijn


 Yay voor de fluidlines!! Ik zit nog een beetje te twijfelen over Looking Good maar ik gebruik bijna nooit gelliner (ik heb moeilijke ogen) dus denk ik het alsnog ga skippen. En ik heb net wat dingen uit de clearance bin gekocht dus ben ook heel wat centjes lichter.. Ik zal al meerdere posts voorbij komen dat de 267 erg groot was en voor velen onbruikbaar. Ik hoop dat jij hem goed kan gebruiken voor de wing!   





Gabriella24 said:


> Hey girls, I have been to the mac pro store this morning, and boca lipstick is sold out like 10:05.....anyway, I have got petit red, the least "liked" one but looked the best on me  Acai is definitely beautiful, but I think I have some similar ones and not gonna use up soon, so I didn't purchase. All the other items(the Linda blush is still there) are still available at store except Boca  ​


 Probably all the sale assistants who bought up pretty much all the Boca's. :meh: Or where there many people waiting for this launch? Glad you got your Petite Red!


----------



## Gabriella24 (Apr 4, 2015)

Corally said:


> Probably all the sale assistants who bought up pretty much all the Boca's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hah, I guess so too Anyway, I saw you are getting acai, it is very divine looking  You will like it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think that color looks either on very fair skin or medium to deep skin, me was in the middle so I passed. It is so hard to get some good colors in limited collections


----------



## Fulkii (Apr 4, 2015)

@Sulaika Acai lijkt helemaal niet op FR vind ik (denk dat acai ook anders zou staan bij jou). Het is maar het is maar net wat voor soort kleur je het mooist vind, ik vind rebel wel mooi maar FR vind ik qua kleur en finish idd mooier. De fluidlines uit de mac is beauty collecties worden toch permanent? Haha zodra ik dat hoor, stop ik al met elke vorm van stalken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Heb wel net een fluidline (Royal Wink) van de Philip Treacy collectie besteld, omdat ik geen idee heb waar en wanneer die collectie uitkomt (en die kleuren fluidlines wel LE zijn) en die code voor gratis verzendkosten nog werkt heb ik die ook nog ff besteld. Ik baal nog steeds als een stekker dat ik (in mijn haast om acai te bestellen) in plaats van die fluidline die stomme superlichte lipstick kleur heb besteld waar ik nu niks mee ga doen. ik HAAT de klantenservice van MAC echt zoooo erg
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Kan het niet ergens terugbrengen en als ik het terugstuur ben ik weer 8 euro aan verzendkosten kwijt. Wat een achterlijke service. Had ze gebeld erover, maar het boeit ze echt nikssss 

@Corally Are sales assistants even allowed to buy LE products before customers get a chance to buy them ( I knowthat at the Bijenkorf counters they are not allowed to do that)


----------



## macaddictx (Apr 8, 2015)

De Wash And Dry collectie ziet er prachtig uit! Kan niet wachten tot hij hier uitkomt.


----------



## Fulkii (Apr 9, 2015)

Ja de verpakking is echt heel leuk. Ik heb al een paar keer de foto's bekeken van die thread, maar ik zag geen product waarvan ik dacht, dat moettt ik hebben. De meeste kleuren in die collectie zijn wat lichter en ik ben zelf getint/donker van huidskleur, dus ik vind het een beetje jammer dat er eigenlijk vooral lichte kleuren zijn in die collectie, want dat staat mij niet echt. Puur om de verpakking ga ik natuurlijk wel een kijkje nemen zodra de collectie uitkomt, ik denk dat deze wel bij de bijenkorf uitkomt.. fingers crossed
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Zo irritant, al die collecties die maar op 2 plekken in nederland uitkomen. En online.


----------



## Corally (Apr 9, 2015)

Wash and Dry is de grote zomercollectie dus die zou bij elke locatie verkrijgbaar moeten zijn. Maar je weet het nooit met MAC..  Ik heb nu Steam Heat l/s, BU van Hipness en misschien Morange l//s op mijn lijstje. Maar ik denk dat ik maar 1 of 2 dingen haal of misschien wel zelfs oversla omdat er vlak na WAD een extra dimension collectie komt.


----------



## macaddictx (Apr 9, 2015)

Ik neem ook aan dat deze collectie overal komt, was bij Alluring Aquatic wel zo. Ik heb Hipness, de highlighter en misschien nog een bronzer op m'n lijstje staan.


----------



## Fulkii (Apr 9, 2015)

Corally said:


> Ik heb nu Steam Heat l/s, BU van Hipness en misschien Morange l//s op mijn lijstje. Maar ik denk dat ik maar 1 of 2 dingen haal of misschien wel zelfs oversla omdat er vlak na WAD een extra dimension collectie komt.


  ED Collectie??? Wat waar wanneer!


----------



## Corally (Apr 9, 2015)

Fulkii said:


> ED Collectie??? Wat waar wanneer!:cheer:


  Er is eigenlijk nog niet zoveel bekend! Er is zelfs nog geen topic. Ik weet alleen dat Erine zei dat er vlak na WAD extra dimension zou komen (weet dus niet zeker of het een collectie is met wat extra dimension dingen of een complete extra dimension collectie). Ik hoop iig op mooie highlighter-achtige edsf!


----------



## macaddictx (Apr 10, 2015)

Zag net toevallig op de Bijenkorf site bij Art of Beauty dat Wash and Dry daar vanaf 2 mei al verkrijgbaar is!


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Apr 10, 2015)

macaddictx said:


> Zag net toevallig op de Bijenkorf site bij Art of Beauty dat Wash and Dry daar vanaf 2 mei al verkrijgbaar is!


  Thx! blush & highlighter for me


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Apr 10, 2015)

Corally said:


> Er is eigenlijk nog niet zoveel bekend! Er is zelfs nog geen topic. Ik weet alleen dat Erine zei dat er vlak na WAD extra dimension zou komen (weet dus niet zeker of het een collectie is met wat extra dimension dingen of een complete extra dimension collectie). *Ik hoop iig op mooie highlighter-achtige edsf!*


  Dat en een paar hele mooie blushes en ik moet zeggen de bronzers van de vorige keer waren ook fijn!


----------



## Fulkii (Apr 10, 2015)

Corally said:


> Er is eigenlijk nog niet zoveel bekend! Er is zelfs nog geen topic. Ik weet alleen dat Erine zei dat er vlak na WAD extra dimension zou komen (weet dus niet zeker of het een collectie is met wat extra dimension dingen of een complete extra dimension collectie). Ik hoop iig op mooie highlighter-achtige edsf!


  Jaaaaaaa hoop ook op ED skin finishes


----------



## Corally (Apr 10, 2015)

allthingsmakeup said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Er is eigenlijk nog niet zoveel bekend! Er is zelfs nog geen topic. Ik weet alleen dat Erine zei dat er vlak na WAD extra dimension zou komen (weet dus niet zeker of het een collectie is met wat extra dimension dingen of een complete extra dimension collectie). *Ik hoop iig op mooie highlighter-achtige edsf!*
> ...


  Jaa Aphrodite's Shell! :eyelove: Ik BU bijna niks, maar ik heb een BU van AS! Het is meer een blush dan bronzer op mijn huid. Ik heb de blushes tot nu toe allemaal overgeslagen, omdat ik al zoveel blushes heb. Maar ondertussen koop wel wel nog steeds 'gewone' mac blushes echt logisch klink ik niet..:blink: Maar wss wil ik de ED blushes verzamelen als ik eenmaal door heb hoe fijn ze zijn. :haha:  





macaddictx said:


> Zag net toevallig op de Bijenkorf site bij Art of Beauty dat Wash and Dry daar vanaf 2 mei al verkrijgbaar is!


  Snel zeg! Ik vind het eigenlijk altijd jammer dat we de zomercollectie hier eerder krijgen dan Amerika. Het duurt dan langer voordat er veel swatches/reviews opduiken. En die heb ik toch eigenlijk wel nodig..


----------



## Sulaika (Apr 11, 2015)

Ik denk dat ik van de Wash & Dry collectie alleen een Lipstick wil (Tumble dry) en een Blush (Hipness)
  En ik ga niet meer stalken was zo teleurgesteld dat ik niks van Julia Petit heb kunnen krijgen....Ik zie dus wel


----------



## Corally (Apr 11, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> Ik denk dat ik van de Wash & Dry collectie alleen een Lipstick wil (Tumble dry) en een Blush (Hipness) En ik ga niet meer stalken was zo teleurgesteld dat ik niks van Julia Petit heb kunnen krijgen....Ik zie dus wel


  Ik denk dat het wel wat makkelijker zal zijn om dingen te krijgen van WAD! Het is de grote zomercollectie dus er is dan meer stock en ook bij MAC, Douglas en Bijenkorf verkrijgbaar.  Hipness is zó mooi! Ik heb hem al een tijdje niet gedragen omdat ik bang was dat ie te snel op zou gaan. Ik ga hem binnenkort weer uitproberen om te kijken of ik hem nog steeds zo geweldig vind, want dan wil ik misschien een BU kopen zodat ik hem lekker veel kan gebruiken. Verder wil ik misschien Steam Heat maar ik nijg naar skippen als het echt felrood is want ik heb al een aantal felrode lippies die ik eigenlijk niet zo vaak draag. Morange heb ik al van mijn lijstje afgehaald, ik hou toch meer van iets rodere oranje lipsticks. En misschien wil ik toch Tumble Dry, maar alleen als het een echt goede lustre is! En wie weet skip ik de hele collectie wel. Ondanks de supermooie verpakking! Want mijn CP en de dingen die ik uit de clearance bin heb gekocht zijn onderweg.. misschien dat ik dan weer eventjes verzadigd ben.


----------



## Sulaika (Apr 12, 2015)

Corally said:


> Hipness is zó mooi! Ik heb hem al een tijdje niet gedragen omdat ik bang was dat ie te snel op zou gaan. Ik ga hem binnenkort weer uitproberen om te kijken of ik hem nog steeds zo geweldig vind, want dan wil ik misschien een BU kopen zodat ik hem lekker veel kan gebruiken. Verder wil ik misschien Steam Heat maar ik nijg naar skippen als het echt felrood is want ik heb al een aantal felrode lippies die ik eigenlijk niet zo vaak draag. Morange heb ik al van mijn lijstje afgehaald, ik hou toch meer van iets rodere oranje lipsticks. En misschien wil ik toch Tumble Dry, maar alleen als het een echt goede lustre is! En wie weet skip ik de hele collectie wel. Ondanks de supermooie verpakking! Want mijn CP en de dingen die ik uit de clearance bin heb gekocht zijn onderweg.. misschien dat ik dan weer eventjes verzadigd ben.


Gelukkig dat de WAD overal te krijgen zal zijn, dat vergroot weer mijn kansen haha.
  Ik zag een swatch van Hipness op een donkere huid (nw45) en vond t erg mooi dacht dat t op mijn huidskleur niet te zien zou zijn. Ik ben verkocht!
  Die Morange l/s is echt fel dat zou ik nooit durven dragen, en heb al FS van BBW, al is het een hele andere oranje en die is al uit mijn comfort zone.


----------



## Corally (Apr 12, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> Gelukkig dat de WAD overal te krijgen zal zijn, dat vergroot weer mijn kansen haha. Ik zag een swatch van Hipness op een donkere huid (nw45) en vond t erg mooi dacht dat t op mijn huidskleur niet te zien zou zijn. Ik ben verkocht! Die Morange l/s is echt fel dat zou ik nooit durven dragen, en heb al FS van BBW, al is het een hele andere oranje en die is al uit mijn comfort zone.


 Ja gelukkig! Een hele tijd geleden dat iets overal verkrijgbaar is.  Hipness. :bigheart: Morange is echt heel fel idd. Ik hou wel van een felle lip maar ik denk dat het met die kleur oranje en felheid het te markeerstift-achtig eruit gaat zien op m'n lippen.


----------



## macaddictx (Apr 13, 2015)

Had aan Douglas gevraagd of Wash and Dry ook bij hun uitkwam, en kreeg 9 mei te horen..


----------



## HappyHippy (Apr 13, 2015)

Ik vind jaren '80 oranje lippen ook supermooi maar laten we zeggen dat ik bij de ortho zo op de "before" foto kan en mijn tanden zijn ook nog eens niet spierwit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Om mijn oranje behoefte nog een beetje te kunnen vervullen dep ik maar wat lafjes met mijn vingertoppen wat lippenstift op mijn lippen. Met rode lippenstift heb ik nooit een probleem maar met oranje moet je toch altijd wat grenzen over.


----------



## macaddictx (Apr 30, 2015)

Jullie nog wat besteld van de Wash and Dry collectie?


----------



## Sulaika (Apr 30, 2015)

Pfff heb de blush Hipness gemist! Heb wel de Lipstick tumble dry besteld.

  En jij?


----------



## macaddictx (Apr 30, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> Pfff heb de blush Hipness gemist! Heb wel de Lipstick tumble dry besteld.
> 
> En jij?


  Awh, balen! Misschien kun je Hipness nog bemachtigen via Douglas of Bijenkorf?
  Ik heb Golden Rinse en Crisp Whites besteld.


----------



## Sulaika (Apr 30, 2015)

macaddictx said:


> Awh, balen! Misschien kun je Hipness nog bemachtigen via Douglas of Bijenkorf?
> Ik heb Golden Rinse en Crisp Whites besteld.


Ah mooi!

  Ja dat hoop ik ook. Op bijenkorf zie ik de blush niet. Ik wacht douglas af. 9 Mei toch?


----------



## macaddictx (Apr 30, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> Ah mooi!
> 
> Ja dat hoop ik ook. Op bijenkorf zie ik de blush niet. Ik wacht douglas af. 9 Mei toch?


  Wist niet dat al wat bij Bijenkorf online was. Misschien komt de rest nog?
  Bij Douglas komen ze volgende week zaterdag.


----------



## rooocelle (Apr 30, 2015)

Ik wil Tumble Dry en misschien Crisp Whites en Matte Bronze. Ik ga zaterdag eventjes naar de Bijenkorf!


----------



## macaddictx (Apr 30, 2015)

Krijg net al mailtje dat m'n bestelling al is verzonden. Wel snel voor MAC's doen.


----------



## Corally (Apr 30, 2015)

Ik heb Hipness gemist! Heb de site ook helemaal niet in de gaten gehouden, heb het veel te druk met mijn 2e minor die deze week gestart is. Ik denk eigenlijk dat ik heel WAD ga skippen, ook al wil ik stiekem nog een Hipness als bu. Maar ik heb genoeg blush! En er komen veel leukere collecties aan.


----------



## Sulaika (Apr 30, 2015)

macaddictx said:


> Krijg net al mailtje dat m'n bestelling al is verzonden. Wel snel voor MAC's doen.


Ik nog niks, geeneens een mail van Bedankt voor je bestelling....vind t vreemd. Op de site staat nog bezig met verwerken.


----------



## macaddictx (Apr 30, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> Ik nog niks, geeneens een mail van Bedankt voor je bestelling....vind t vreemd. Op de site staat nog bezig met verwerken.


 Dat is wel erg vreemd! Ik had haast direct een mailtje terug van MAC.


----------



## Sulaika (Apr 30, 2015)

Ja er klopt iets niet.....Ik krijg ook altijd direct na mn bestelling een 'bedankt voor je bestelling' mailtje.
  Ik ga morgen bellen want vertrouw t niet helemaal. Heb zelf net op mn bank rekening gekeken en het geld is er echt af gegaan.
  Heb ik weer hoor pffff.


macaddictx said:


> Dat is wel erg vreemd! Ik had haast direct een mailtje terug van MAC.


  Ja er klopt iets niet.....Ik krijg ook altijd direct na mn bestelling een 'bedankt voor je bestelling' mailtje.
  Ik ga morgen bellen want vertrouw t niet helemaal. Heb zelf net op mn bank rekening gekeken en het geld is er echt af gegaan.
  Heb ik weer hoor pffff.


----------



## macaddictx (Apr 30, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> Ja er klopt iets niet.....Ik krijg ook altijd direct na mn bestelling een 'bedankt voor je bestelling' mailtje. Ik ga morgen bellen want vertrouw t niet helemaal. Heb zelf net op mn bank rekening gekeken en het geld is er echt af gegaan. Heb ik weer hoor pffff.


 Echt balen! Ik zal inderdaad morgen even bellen. Laat het maar weten als je wat meer weet!! Hopen dat alles toch gewoon goed is.


----------



## Fulkii (Apr 30, 2015)

Groot gelijk heb je! Er komen veel leuke collecties aan denk ik ook..  Ben totaal niet onder de indruk van de inhoud van WD. Heb er niet een aan gedacht om te stalken. Ik dacht eraan om nog naar de bijenkorf te gaan komende zaterdag voor Steam Heat, (de enige kleur die me leuk leek) maar ik ga niet denk ik.. voor de verpakking wil ik het niet doen, btj stom lijkt me. Heb je de verpakking gezien van die Guo Pei collectie? Off topic, sorry, maar dies zooooo mooiiii.


----------



## Ladyhawke (May 1, 2015)

Ik heb niks van WD. De verpakking vind ik niet mooi en de producten spraken me niet echt aan.


----------



## Sulaika (May 1, 2015)

Fulkii said:


> Ben totaal niet onder de indruk van de inhoud van WD. Heb er niet een aan gedacht om te stalken. Ik dacht eraan om nog naar de bijenkorf te gaan komende zaterdag voor Steam Heat, (de enige kleur die me leuk leek) maar ik ga niet denk ik.. voor de verpakking wil ik het niet doen, btj stom lijkt me. Heb je de verpakking gezien van die Guo Pei collectie? Off topic, sorry, maar dies zooooo mooiiii.


Niks vam MAC is off topic hahaha....Ik wil hoe dan ook iets hebben van de Guo Pei collectie, ik hoop dat die wel overal uit gaat komen anders maak ik geen kans, want dat stalken is niks voor mij meer. De WD collectie ook niet gestalked daarom heb ik Hipness misgelopen.


----------



## Sulaika (May 1, 2015)

Heb inmiddels nog steeds geen Bedankt mailtje ontvangen van MAC, ik heb een mail gestuurd en moest nu mn klant nr enzo terug mailen. Ik wacht nu op antwoord. Inmiddels op de site mn order status bekeken en er staat nu 'geaccepteerd' tja wat heb ik daar nou aan. De lipstick TD is al uitverkocht. Ik ben benieuwd hoe ze dit gaan oplossen...dit is nu mn 2de slechte ervaring bij MAC online.


----------



## Corally (May 1, 2015)

Fulkii said:


> Groot gelijk heb je! Er komen veel leuke collecties aan denk ik ook..  Ben totaal niet onder de indruk van de inhoud van WD. Heb er niet een aan gedacht om te stalken. Ik dacht eraan om nog naar de bijenkorf te gaan komende zaterdag voor Steam Heat, (de enige kleur die me leuk leek) maar ik ga niet denk ik.. voor de verpakking wil ik het niet doen, btj stom lijkt me. Heb je de verpakking gezien van die Guo Pei collectie? Off topic, sorry, maar dies zooooo mooiiii.


  Die verpakking is idd mooi! Tot toe spreekt de inhoud me alleen niet aan.  En ik ben eigenlijk nooit bereid om die couture prijzen te betalen dus denk dat ik die collectie ook zal skippen. Maar wie weet!


----------



## Sulaika (May 6, 2015)

macaddictx said:


> Dat is wel erg vreemd! Ik had haast direct een mailtje terug van MAC.


  En al je pakketje ontvangen?
  Ik had contact met MAC over mijn bestelling en kreeg te horen dat t goed zit, heb gisteren pas een mailtje gehad dat mn bestelling verzonden is. Maar wanneer ik kijk op postNL Is hij nog niet ontvangen door postNL wel aangemeld....t ziet er naar uit dat t lang gaat duren voor ik mijn pakketje ontvang *zucht*


----------



## macaddictx (May 6, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> En al je pakketje ontvangen? Ik had contact met MAC over mijn bestelling en kreeg te horen dat t goed zit, heb gisteren pas een mailtje gehad dat mn bestelling verzonden is. Maar wanneer ik kijk op postNL Is hij nog niet ontvangen door postNL wel aangemeld....t ziet er naar uit dat t lang gaat duren voor ik mijn pakketje ontvang *zucht*


 Ik heb hem afgelopen zaterdag al ontvangen. Gelukkig dat het toch nog goed is gekomen!! Ik had eerst ook een dag lang als ik het pakketje op ging zoeken via track & trace, dat het aangemeld stond. Vrijdagavond stond er pas dat PostNL het pakketje had ontvangen en toen was die er ook de volgende dag.


----------



## MACerette (May 6, 2015)

Hellooooow 
  Even een vraagje. De W&D collectie heeft me een beetje overvallen. Ik probeer mezelf onwetend te houden omdat ik mijn geld op dit moment voor andere dingen nodig heb, maar ik had wel 3 dingen uit die collectie willen hebben. Gaat hij ook nog bij Douglas uitkomen, weten jullie dat>


----------



## macaddictx (May 6, 2015)

Hij komt zaterdag uit bij Douglas!


----------



## MACerette (May 6, 2015)

Super! Dank je wel! Eens kijken of ik de spullen zelf kan scoren (onwaarschijnlijk) of dat ik toch mijn CP'er maar moet stalken. Met die huidige koersen niet relaxed


----------



## Sulaika (May 6, 2015)

macaddictx said:


> Stond gisteren
> Ik heb hem afgelopen zaterdag al ontvangen.
> Gelukkig dat het toch nog goed is gekomen!!
> Ik had eerst ook een dag lang als ik het pakketje op ging zoeken via track & trace, dat het aangemeld stond. Vrijdagavond stond er pas dat PostNL het pakketje had ontvangen en toen was die er ook de volgende dag.


Bizar terwijl ik op dezelfde dag als jou besteld had. En tevreden met je spulletjes?
  Mijn pakketje is eindelijk ontvangen door PostNL....Morgen word t bezorgd werd tijd hahaha...Zaterdag ga ik proberen Hipness te bestellen bij Douglas


----------



## macaddictx (May 7, 2015)

Echt wel raar! Ik ben zeker blij met mijn spulletjes. Golden Rinse is echt heel mooi!
  Dan werd het nu ook wel tijd dat je pakketje kwam! Hopelijk kun je Hipness zaterdag nog bemachtigen.


----------



## Sulaika (May 9, 2015)

Zo! Ik heb Hipness kunnen bestellen op Douglas.....Voor degene die nog wat willen van WD Douglas heeft alles op voorraad behalve steam heat Lipstick


----------



## HappyHippy (May 11, 2015)

Vind de verpakking van de Guo Pei collectie helemaal niets. Ze doen me denken aan die veel te drukke Teez verpakkingen. En de couture collecties zijn inderdaad veel te duur.

  Heb wel interesse in de Le Disko collectie. Weet iemand hier of die ook bij Douglas te koop zal zijn? En kan iemand een schatting maken van de prijs van een oogschaduw? Dan kan ik uitrekenen waar ik rekening mee moet houden.


----------



## Sulaika (May 12, 2015)

HappyHippy said:


> Vind de verpakking van de Guo Pei collectie helemaal niets. Ze doen me denken aan die veel te drukke Teez verpakkingen. En de couture collecties zijn inderdaad veel te duur.
> 
> Heb wel interesse in de Le Disko collectie. Weet iemand hier of die ook bij Douglas te koop zal zijn? En kan iemand een schatting maken van de prijs van een oogschaduw? Dan kan ik uitrekenen waar ik rekening mee moet houden.


  Hoeveel zou t gaan kosten dan? Is het net als die Prebal Grung collectie? Want 32 euro voor een lipstick vind ik inderdaad veel te duur hahahaha.....Dan skip ik die collectie ook, ook al vind ik de verpakking wel mooi, maar goed iets kopen voor alleen een verpakking doe ik niet. Ik moet t ook echt kunnen gebruiken.

  Van de Le disko collectie zou ik graag wat oogschaduws willen scoren en misschien de kwast.

  De nieuwe Matte Lip collectie verheug ik me t meest op


----------



## rooocelle (May 12, 2015)

Ik vind echt geen collectie die uitkomt leuk, behalve The Matte Lip collectie dan. Maar ik ben wel eens enthousiaster geweest over collecties. M'n portemonnee is er wel blij mee!


----------



## Fulkii (May 19, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> Hoeveel zou t gaan kosten dan? Is het net als die Prebal Grung collectie? Want 32 euro voor een lipstick vind ik inderdaad veel te duur hahahaha.....Dan skip ik die collectie ook, ook al vind ik de verpakking wel mooi, maar goed iets kopen voor alleen een verpakking doe ik niet. Ik moet t ook echt kunnen gebruiken.
> 
> Van de Le disko collectie zou ik graag wat oogschaduws willen scoren en misschien de kwast.
> 
> De nieuwe Matte Lip collectie verheug ik me t meest op


  Ohhhh is Guo Pei zo een luxe collectie? Ahh jammer dan skip ik die idd ook. 32 euro voor een lipstick doe ik ook niet aan


----------



## Fulkii (May 19, 2015)

rooocelle said:


> Ik vind echt geen collectie die uitkomt leuk, behalve The Matte Lip collectie dan. Maar ik ben wel eens enthousiaster geweest over collecties. M'n portemonnee is er wel blij mee!


  Jaaa idd, ben ook niet zo enthousiast, ben al een tijdje niet echt suuuuper enthousiast geweest over een collectie :/ 
Matte lip ziet er idd veelbelovend uit, Temptalia heeft al swatches en foto's online gezet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dus je kan nu al zien hoe ze eruit zien en swatchen etc. Voel alleen niet zo een urgentie om naar de winkel te rennen omdat ze (gelukkig) onderdeel worden van de vaste lijn!


----------



## Corally (May 19, 2015)

Ik heb al 1,5 maand geen MAC gekocht *trots*. Ik wil zeker een paar van The Matte Lip collectie maar denk niet dat ik ze meteen ga kopen omdat ze idd perm zijn. Verder denk ik 1 lippie van de Giambattista Valli collectie en een paar lippies van Veluxe A Trois maar dat is nog afwachten! Maar volgens mij is Valli pas in juli dus zal dus nog langer geen MAC kopen.


----------



## Corally (May 19, 2015)

Fulkii said:


> Ohhhh is Guo Pei zo een luxe collectie? Ahh jammer dan skip ik die idd ook. 32 euro voor een lipstick doe ik ook niet aan


  Yep! Het is een designer collectie. En die zijn altijd reteduur.


----------



## linmanu (May 21, 2015)

Ik hoop echt dat de Nordstrom exclusive palette naar Nederland komt.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (May 23, 2015)

Uiteindelijk toch niets van WD gekocht. Hipness + Highlighter stonden wel op m'n lijstje, maar de verpakking twijfelde ik over en ik had even een helder moment toen ik m'n la nog maar eens open trok. Goed hè 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nou moet ik zeggen dat die designer collectie er wel heel mooi uitziet. Dus misschien daar maar een dingetje van, alleen heb ik dan weer niets met blauwe oogschaduw, dus wrs een blush. Oh en van de matte coll. een nude en hoe kan het ook ander een knal rode l/s.


----------



## Sulaika (May 28, 2015)

Hebben jullie wat van de ED gekocht? Ik wilde de 2 kwasten en precies die zijn nog niet te krijgen grrr
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  De nieuwe foundation wil ik ook graag uit proberen maar die koop ik pas volgende maand


----------



## Sulaika (May 28, 2015)

Van de MatteLip collectie wil ik er misschien  5 hebben.....maar wacht op betere swatches. Hij is vandaag online in the US te krijgen dus ben benieuwd.


----------



## Fulkii (Jun 13, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> Van de MatteLip collectie wil ik er misschien  5 hebben.....maar wacht op betere swatches. Hij is vandaag online in the US te krijgen dus ben benieuwd.


  Heb Persistence en Whirl besteld, uit amerika, omdatik toch ik toch al een bestelling moest doen ivm met een heel gezeik via Myus over mijn colourpop producten. anders zou ik waarschijnlijk nog niks bestellen, aangezien ze toch niet LE zijn en de verzendkosten via myus echt belacheeeeeelijk hoog zijn. Ff een nieuwe shipping service zoeken.


----------



## Corally (Jun 13, 2015)

Fulkii said:


> Sulaika said:
> 
> 
> > Van de MatteLip collectie wil ik er misschien  5 hebben.....maar wacht op betere swatches. Hij is vandaag online in the US te krijgen dus ben benieuwd.
> ...


  What happened?  Ik ben benieuwd wat je van Persistence en Whirl vindt! Ik heb zelf Persistence, Tropic Tonic, Whirl, Men Love Mystery, Velvet Teddy (was al perm ) en D for Danger op mijn lijstje staan. Maar idd.. geen haast! En ik wil ze ook wel even IRL zien eigenlijk.


----------



## Sulaika (Jun 14, 2015)

Fulkii said:


> Heb Persistence en Whirl besteld, uit amerika, omdatik toch ik toch al een bestelling moest doen ivm met een heel gezeik via Myus over mijn colourpop producten. anders zou ik waarschijnlijk nog niks bestellen, aangezien ze toch niet LE zijn en de verzendkosten via myus echt belacheeeeeelijk hoog zijn. Ff een nieuwe shipping service zoeken.


Ow van Colourpop wilde ik ook wat dingen proberen, ze zouden eraan werken om ook internationaal te leveren. Dus ik wacht nog ff of een tijd hahahha
  Hoeveel kost die myus dan?

  Van de ML wil ik ook Whirl en Persistence maar had begrepen dat die erg op elkaar lijken. Verder wil ik Antique velvet, D for Danger, Runway Hit, Tropic Tonic en heel misschien Naturaly Transformed en Studded Kiss, maar ze blijven dus ga er gewoon 1 per maand kopen ofzo. Mn wishlist is mega lang ben namelijk ook oogschaduw en kwasten verslaafd


----------



## linmanu (Jun 15, 2015)

Weet iemand wanneer de eyes on mac collectie uitkomt? Zit al zo lang erop te wachten!


----------



## Sulaika (Jun 16, 2015)

linmanu said:


> Weet iemand wanneer de eyes on mac collectie uitkomt? Zit al zo lang erop te wachten!


Ik dacht in Juli pas en volgens mij blijven die ook in de vaste collectie


----------



## linmanu (Jun 22, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> Ik dacht in Juli pas en volgens mij blijven die ook in de vaste collectie


 Dankje  en de verzendkosten bij myus zijn minimaal 35 dollar.


----------



## Fulkii (Jul 13, 2015)

linmanu said:


> Dankje  en de verzendkosten bij myus zijn minimaal 35 dollar.


 35 dollar? Ze zijn nu minimaal 41 dollar door dat ze TruePrice permanent hebben gemaakt, wat nadeliger is voor ons.. denk niet dat ik snel weer een bestelling doe daar


----------



## Fulkii (Jul 13, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> Ow van Colourpop wilde ik ook wat dingen proberen, ze zouden eraan werken om ook internationaal te leveren. Dus ik wacht nog ff of een tijd hahahha Hoeveel kost die myus dan?  Van de ML wil ik ook Whirl en Persistence maar had begrepen dat die erg op elkaar lijken. Verder wil ik Antique velvet, D for Danger, Runway Hit, Tropic Tonic en heel misschien Naturaly Transformed en Studded Kiss, maar ze blijven dus ga er gewoon 1 per maand kopen ofzo. Mn wishlist is mega lang ben namelijk ook oogschaduw en kwasten verslaafd


 Ik heb ze binnen en wilde al heel lang een foto posten die ik toen gemaakt had! Ze lijken idd erg op elkaar, maar als ze je opdoet weer niet. Ik vind whirl denk ik toch iets te grijzig denk ik. Hieronder de foto. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Volgens mij is links van het midden whirl en die daarnaast persistence. Die  is een stuk warmer. En me gerard lippies staan er ook nog op haha. 1995 en berry smoothie


----------



## Sulaika (Jul 17, 2015)

Fulkii said:


> Volgens mij is links van het midden whirl en die daarnaast persistence. Die is een stuk warmer. En me gerard lippies staan er ook nog op haha. 1995 en berry smoothie


Ja, van de swatches die ik gezien heb is whirl idd wat cool toned en persistence warmer, ik ga ook voor beide. Ga jij wat kopen van de Giambattista Valli collectie? Ik heb 3 op het oog, Tats, Margherita, Charlotte en de lip glaze gloss. Maar goed eerst maar kijken of ik er op tijd bij ga zijn, ben namelijk bang dat het snel uitverkocht zal zijn.


----------



## Fulkii (Jul 21, 2015)

Jaaaa die donkerste van die collectie lijkt me heel mooi, ik weet de naam alleen niet haha. Jaaaa alleen in de mac store heh? Kga miss toch weer online proberen. Of de store den haag, is toch dichtbij, heb alleen geen zin om zo vroeg op te staan haha


----------



## Sulaika (Jul 23, 2015)

Hahahaa...die heet Eugenie ofzo. Ik ga alleen online proberen denk ik. k zie wel wat ik te pakken kan krijgen ik hoop op alle 3 maar als ik er 1 krijg is het ook goed.


----------



## Sulaika (Jul 30, 2015)

Toevallig was ik net op de MAC site en er zijn wat collecties uit. Fix +, Electric cool, Veluxe a trois, Cremesheen pearl lipstick, look in a box en matte lip.

  Ik heb alvast 2 lipstcks gekocht van matte lip: Runway Hit en Tropic Tonic, Van veluxe a trois heb ik Heaux Lipstick gekocht.
  Wilde ook Fix+ coconut maar die is al uitverkocht! Wie weet wanneer die in de winkels te krijgen zijn?


----------



## Anneri (Aug 4, 2015)

Hello ladies, sorry to barge into here, but I was hoping you could help me out. I'm in Den Haag quite soon and I was hoping to get some pointers for beauty shopping there! Sephora is gone from the Netherlands, right? Are there some shops or brands I should check out? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Fulkii (Aug 14, 2015)

Jaaaaaa ik zat te twijfelen of ik Heaux  moest kopen of niet..Ik wilde die toch echt met de originele matte finish.  Heb je m al binnen?!


----------



## Fulkii (Aug 14, 2015)

Yup, sephora is long gone unfortunately


----------



## Sulaika (Aug 16, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Hello ladies, sorry to barge into here, but I was hoping you could help me out. I'm in Den Haag quite soon and I was hoping to get some pointers for beauty shopping there! Sephora is gone from the Netherlands, right? Are there some shops or brands I should check out? Thanks in advance!!!


Hi there.....instead of Sephora we have DOUGLAS and ICI PARIS XL....those are our beauty stores. In the Hague we also have a store called MAKE-UP STUDIO....i never been in there you could give it try. I dont even know what their prices are. And in the BIJENKORF the big warehouse we also have a lot of beauty going on. Enjoy your stay


----------



## Sulaika (Aug 16, 2015)

Fulkii said:


> Jaaaaaa ik zat te twijfelen of ik Heaux moest kopen of niet..Ik wilde die toch echt met de originele matte finish. Heb je m al binnen?!


Ik zou m ook graag in het mat willen maar hij is wel mooi hoor  Toen die in het mat uitkwam was ik niet in to make up hahaha


----------



## Anneri (Aug 17, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> Hi there.....instead of Sephora we have DOUGLAS and ICI PARIS XL....those are our beauty stores. In the Hague we also have a store called MAKE-UP STUDIO....i never been in there you could give it try. I dont even know what their prices are. And in the BIJENKORF the big warehouse we also have a lot of beauty going on. Enjoy your stay


  Thank you both Ladies!


----------



## Sulaika (Aug 27, 2015)

Haute Dogs, Giambattista Vali, Vamplify, Viva Glam Cyrus is online op de mobile site dames!!!!!


----------



## macaddictx (Aug 27, 2015)

Heb je wat besteld? Ik zit te twijfelen over Margherita. Had niet door dat ze nu al uit kwamen!


----------



## Sulaika (Aug 27, 2015)

macaddictx said:


> Heb je wat besteld? Ik zit te twijfelen over Margherita. Had niet door dat ze nu al uit kwamen!


Ik ook niet maar dacht wel dat ze eind deze mand uit zouden komen. Ik wilde net een dutje gaan doen (ben ziek) dus dacht voor mn dutje ff snel kijken op mn mobiel hahahahaa...nou ik sprong overeind om mn pasje enzo te pakken. Ik heb Margherita en Tats besteld + lipgloss, ik wilde Charlote ook maar heb niet genoeg geld...Van Haute Dogs De VIP nagellak en de oogschaduw kwast. En 1 vamplify Tuned In.


----------



## Corally (Aug 29, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> Haute Dogs, Giambattista Vali, Vamplify, Viva Glam Cyrus is online op de mobile site dames!!!!!


  Heb niks besteld! Sowieso was ik te laat en ik wilde Eugenie eigenlijk wel maar ik overleef het wel denk ik.  VG Miley 2 wil ik ook maar ik twijfel een beetje omdat ik al een aantal haast identieke lippies heb.. uit Temptalia's dupe lijst heb ik Barbecue, Scarlet Ibis, Strange Journey en True Red. Maar het is wel voor een goed doel dus misschien dat ik 'm later koop..


----------



## Fulkii (Aug 30, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> Ik ook niet maar dacht wel dat ze eind deze mand uit zouden komen. Ik wilde net een dutje gaan doen (ben ziek) dus dacht voor mn dutje ff snel kijken op mn mobiel hahahahaa...nou ik sprong overeind om mn pasje enzo te pakken. Ik heb Margherita en Tats besteld + lipgloss, ik wilde Charlote ook maar heb niet genoeg geld...Van Haute Dogs De VIP nagellak en de oogschaduw kwast. En 1 vamplify Tuned In.


  Hahaha goed om te horen dat het stalken gelukt is!! Ook al was het "per ongeluk" haha. Ik denk dat ik GV gewoon helemaal skip, want ik zie niet zoveel kleuren erin die ik echt echt moet hebben (denk ik). Wanneer ik in de stad ben, ga ik wel ff naar de store om ff een kijkje te nemen, maar dan zulle de leukste kleuren toch wel uitverkocht zijn denk ik. Heb het er niet voor over om op zaterdag ochtend helemaal vroeg uit me bed te komen denk ik, en ik wil ook ff besparen op makeup haha. Ik heb echt een hele waslijst aan high-end lipsticks en nagelak die ik wil gaan halen wanneer ici paris nou EINDELIJK die kortings actie weer doet van 40% korting op lipstick en nagellak 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dan ga ik echt helemaal lossss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




en de chanel herfstcollectie komt er ook nog aan.

Haute Dogs en Vamplify spreekt me niet echt aan (Haute Dogs? really? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), ik ben niet echt van de mineralized dingen behalve de MSF's en blushes. 

  Wel werd ik echt al helemaal gek toen ik al plaatjes voorbij zag komen van die kerstcollectie, ook al moeten we nog best lang wachten daarop hahah. WOG highlighter komt terug!!


----------



## Sulaika (Aug 30, 2015)

Fulkii said:


> Hahaha goed om te horen dat het stalken gelukt is!! Ook al was het "per ongeluk" haha. Ik denk dat ik GV gewoon helemaal skip, want ik zie niet zoveel kleuren erin die ik echt echt moet hebben (denk ik). Wanneer ik in de stad ben, ga ik wel ff naar de store om ff een kijkje te nemen, maar dan zulle de leukste kleuren toch wel uitverkocht zijn denk ik. Heb het er niet voor over om op zaterdag ochtend helemaal vroeg uit me bed te komen denk ik, en ik wil ook ff besparen op makeup haha. Ik heb echt een hele waslijst aan high-end lipsticks en nagelak die ik wil gaan halen wanneer ici paris nou EINDELIJK die kortings actie weer doet van 40% korting op lipstick en nagellak
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dus ze komen a.s Zaterdag uit in de store? Ik wil toch Charlotte ook hebben, ik heb geen 1 echt rode lipstick (alleen Ruby Woo staat op mn wishlist), dus heb spijt dat ik m toch niet ook besteld had toen. Maar ja geld was op hahaha. Van de Haute dogs heb ik alleen 2 kwasten en 1 nagellak.....ik heb ook niks met die mineralize eyeshadows. Vamplify wilde ik gewoon proberen daarom maar 1 gehaald.

  Jammer dat ICI PARIS geen MAC verkoopt tot nu toe beperk ik mij alleen tot MAC.

  Oooowww en die kerstcollectie
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alleen bij de verpakking smelt ik al hahahaa....in mijn lievelings kleur. Ik zal en moet wat dan ook hebben uit die collectie! En WOG ben ik wel benieuwd naar, hoor er zoveel over.


----------



## Corally (Aug 30, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> Dus ze komen a.s Zaterdag uit in de store? Ik wil toch Charlotte ook hebben, ik heb geen 1 echt rode lipstick (alleen Ruby Woo staat op mn wishlist), dus heb spijt dat ik m toch niet ook besteld had toen. Maar ja geld was op hahaha. Van de Haute dogs heb ik alleen 2 kwasten en 1 nagellak.....ik heb ook niks met die mineralize eyeshadows. Vamplify wilde ik gewoon proberen daarom maar 1 gehaald.  Jammer dat ICI PARIS geen MAC verkoopt tot nu toe beperk ik mij alleen tot MAC.  Oooowww en die kerstcollectie:eyelove:  alleen bij de verpakking smelt ik al hahahaa....in mijn lievelings kleur. Ik zal en moet wat dan ook hebben uit die collectie! En WOG ben ik wel benieuwd naar, hoor er zoveel over.


  Ook al zou het verkocht worden bij ICI, dan doet het toch niet mee met de standaard 10% korting of kortingsacties. Net zoals bij Douglas.   Ik vind de verpakkingen van de kerstcollectie leuker dan de collectie zelf hahaha. Heb ook al een aantal jaar niks gekocht van de kerstcollecties, laatste keer was Tartan Tale.  Vind het trouwens raar dat WOG niet dezelfde naam heeft (ik hoop tenminste dat echt WOG is!), maar ik heb hem al en hij is echt heel mooi!  Ben bang dat Shaft Of Gold te donker is voor een highlighter, wil geen cheek type EDSF omdat het gewoon teveel glanst daarvoor. Dus geen nieuwe EDSF voor mij tenzij de kleurbeschrijving heel slecht is en SOF toch lichter blijkt te zijn! Héél misschien Evening Rendezvous l/s maar die valt ook wel een beetje tegen. Dus misschien dat er nog leuke lip/eye-bags zijn, verder heb ik nog niks gevonden dat ik echt wil hebben. Ben niet echt enthousiast dus haha. Maar wellicht verandert dit nog.


----------



## Sulaika (Aug 30, 2015)

Corally said:


> Ik vind de verpakkingen van de kerstcollectie leuker dan de collectie zelf hahaha. Heb ook al een aantal jaar niks gekocht van de kerstcollecties, laatste keer was Tartan Tale. Vind het trouwens raar dat WOG niet dezelfde naam heeft (ik hoop tenminste dat echt WOG is!), maar ik heb hem al en hij is echt heel mooi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tot nu toe wil van MACNificent Me collectie alleen 3 oogschaduws (Cheer me up, well Behaved, Everyone's darling) En van die Paarse collectie
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Enchanted Eve) Tot nu toe Please Me Lipstick en Evening rendevouz. En misschien de Highlighter zeker nu ik van jou lees dat het donkerder is...zou wel goed bij mn huidskleur passen.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Sep 4, 2015)

Heeft iemand de nieuwe Heaux lipstick? Die is weer op voorraad maar ik twijfel over de finish.. Mijn matte Heaux is helemaal kapot/gesmolten helaas. Ik twijfel of ik D for Danger of de nieuwe Heaux moet nemen.


----------



## macaddictx (Sep 4, 2015)

Ladyhawke said:


> Heeft iemand de nieuwe Heaux lipstick? Die is weer op voorraad maar ik twijfel over de finish.. Mijn matte Heaux is helemaal kapot/gesmolten helaas. Ik twijfel of ik D for Danger of de nieuwe Heaux moet nemen.


  Ik zat eerst ook te twijfelen, maar ben toen toch voor D for Danger gegaan. Het is echt een van de betere matte lipsticks van MAC vind ik.


----------



## Sulaika (Sep 4, 2015)

Ladyhawke said:


> Heeft iemand de nieuwe Heaux lipstick? Die is weer op voorraad maar ik twijfel over de finish.. Mijn matte Heaux is helemaal kapot/gesmolten helaas. Ik twijfel of ik D for Danger of de nieuwe Heaux moet nemen.


Ik ken de matte Heaux niet maar heb de nieuwe hij is best mooi maar ik hou ook meer van matte lipsticks. D for Danger heb ik ook en die is super mooi!


----------



## macaddictx (Sep 4, 2015)

Ik zie net dat de nieuwe Viva Glam Miley online bij de Douglas beschikbaar is. Zal het een foutje zijn?


----------



## Corally (Sep 5, 2015)

macaddictx said:


> Ik zie net dat de nieuwe Viva Glam Miley online bij de Douglas beschikbaar is. Zal het een foutje zijn?


  Kan best zijn dat ze wat eerder zijn met een launch!  





Ladyhawke said:


> Heeft iemand de nieuwe Heaux lipstick? Die is weer op voorraad maar ik twijfel over de finish.. Mijn matte Heaux is helemaal kapot/gesmolten helaas. Ik twijfel of ik D for Danger of de nieuwe Heaux moet nemen.


  Ik zou gaan voor DfD, heb hem zelf nog niet  maar denk dat je geteleurgesteld wordt als je de amplified Heaux neemt. Die heb ik zelf ook geskipped omdat ik liever DfD wil hebben.


----------



## Corally (Sep 5, 2015)

En hebben jullie dit al gelezen? http://www.specktra.net/t/192014/will-you-help-save-specktra  Zou fijn zijn als jullie iets kunnen doneren!


----------



## Fulkii (Sep 8, 2015)

Yep, als het goed is deze zaterdag idd, maar denk niet dat ik erachteraan ga. Het laatste jaar probeer ik echt zo min mogelijk met de hype mee te gaan wat betreft MAC en hun LE collecties en dat is me best goed gelukt, maar dat komt ook omdat er echt heel lang geen collectie is geweest waarvan ik echt super enthousiast van werd en echt heel veel wilde hebben, soms 1 of 2 items, of gewoon skippen. Vooral met hun oogschaduws bijv, ik vind 18 euro (als ze nu niet duurder zijn) gewoon veeeel te veel. Ik heb er zeker 70 of 80 hoor, maar ik zal niet zo heel snel nieuwe aanschaffen tenzij het LE is en ook nog een heeele unieke kleur is. Er zijn gewoon te veel high quality budgetmerken die ik ben tegengekomen waarbij ik letterlijk dezelfde kleuren kon krijgen, maar dan veel goedkoper. Maar juist de kerstcollecties wordt ik juist wel heel blij van altijd, tenminste van de voorgaande jaren (Crushed Metal Pigments etc. etc.), de setjes wordt ik niet zo warm van. 

  Die MACnificent me collectie lijkt echt mooie lipsticks te hebben, haha het lijkt wel alsof ik alleeen maar lipsticks haal van de LE collecties. 
  Jaaa same for me van die kerst collectie en die highlighter yaaay als die wat donkerder is idd  Ben ook getint-medium huidskleur. Vamplify vind ik de swatches echt heel mooi van temptalia, maar ik ben niet zoo van de lipgloss, ik koop die niet snel van een high-end merk.


----------



## Fulkii (Sep 8, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> Tot nu toe wil van MACNificent Me collectie alleen 3 oogschaduws (Cheer me up, well Behaved, Everyone's darling) En van die Paarse collectie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yep, als het goed is deze zaterdag idd, maar denk niet dat ik erachteraan ga. Het laatste jaar probeer ik echt zo min mogelijk met de hype mee te gaan wat betreft MAC en hun LE collecties en dat is me best goed gelukt, maar dat komt ook omdat er echt heel lang geen collectie is geweest waarvan ik echt super enthousiast van werd en echt heel veel wilde hebben, soms 1 of 2 items, of gewoon skippen. Vooral met hun oogschaduws bijv, ik vind 18 euro (als ze nu niet duurder zijn) gewoon veeeel te veel. Ik heb er zeker 70 of 80 hoor, maar ik zal niet zo heel snel nieuwe aanschaffen tenzij het LE is en ook nog een heeele unieke kleur is. Er zijn gewoon te veel high quality budgetmerken die ik ben tegengekomen waarbij ik letterlijk dezelfde kleuren kon krijgen, maar dan veel goedkoper. Maar juist de kerstcollecties wordt ik juist wel heel blij van altijd, tenminste van de voorgaande jaren (Crushed Metal Pigments etc. etc.), de setjes wordt ik niet zo warm van. 

Die MACnificent me collectie lijkt echt mooie lipsticks te hebben, haha het lijkt wel alsof ik alleeen maar lipsticks haal van de LE collecties. 
Jaaa same for me van die kerst collectie en die highlighter yaaay als die wat donkerder is idd  Ben ook getint-medium huidskleur. Vamplify vind ik de swatches echt heel mooi van temptalia, maar ik ben niet zoo van de lipgloss, ik koop die niet snel van een high-end merk.


----------



## Sulaika (Sep 11, 2015)

Fulkii said:


> Yep, als het goed is deze zaterdag idd, maar denk niet dat ik erachteraan ga. Het laatste jaar probeer ik echt zo min mogelijk met de hype mee te gaan wat betreft MAC en hun LE collecties en dat is me best goed gelukt, maar dat komt ook omdat er echt heel lang geen collectie is geweest waarvan ik echt super enthousiast van werd en echt heel veel wilde hebben, soms 1 of 2 items, of gewoon skippen. Vooral met hun oogschaduws bijv, ik vind 18 euro (als ze nu niet duurder zijn) gewoon veeeel te veel. Ik heb er zeker 70 of 80 hoor, maar ik zal niet zo heel snel nieuwe aanschaffen tenzij het LE is en ook nog een heeele unieke kleur is. Er zijn gewoon te veel high quality budgetmerken die ik ben tegengekomen waarbij ik letterlijk dezelfde kleuren kon krijgen, maar dan veel goedkoper. Maar juist de kerstcollecties wordt ik juist wel heel blij van altijd, tenminste van de voorgaande jaren (Crushed Metal Pigments etc. etc.), de setjes wordt ik niet zo warm van.
> 
> Die MACnificent me collectie lijkt echt mooie lipsticks te hebben, haha het lijkt wel alsof ik alleeen maar lipsticks haal van de LE collecties.
> Jaaa same for me van die kerst collectie en die highlighter yaaay als die wat donkerder is idd  Ben ook getint-medium huidskleur. Vamplify vind ik de swatches echt heel mooi van temptalia, maar ik ben niet zoo van de lipgloss, ik koop die niet snel van een high-end merk.


Dus jij bent/was ook een oogschaduw freak hahahhaa....ik heb er ook veel, ik vind oogshaduws altijd leuker dan lipsticks, maar de liefde voor lipsticks begint te komen. Ik probeer toch mn oogschaduw wishlist te bemachtigen daarna de lipsticks maar die LE dingen die steeds uitkomen gooien steeds roet in het eten hahahaha.

  Morgen ochtend ga ik er toch heen. Ik had net gebeld er werd wel gezegd dat ik wel vroeg moest komen omdat de collectie erg gewild is. Ik weet niet hoeveel collecties er nog gaan uitkomen dit jaar, eigenlijk hoop ik niks meer. Want ik wil het ook rustiger gaan aan doen


----------



## Sulaika (Sep 12, 2015)

Geen Charlotte kunnen krijgen. Er stond een hele lange rij van meiden die er al om half 9 stonden hun namen zijn opgeschreven door de medewerkers en dus was alles al op toen ik om 10uur aan kwam kakken. Weer een lesje geleerd dus....ik hou het op het stalken van de website want mij zie je niet daar staan om 8uur.


----------



## Fulkii (Sep 14, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> Geen Charlotte kunnen krijgen. Er stond een hele lange rij van meiden die er al om half 9 stonden hun namen zijn opgeschreven door de medewerkers en dus was alles al op toen ik om 10uur aan kwam kakken. Weer een lesje geleerd dus....ik hou het op het stalken van de website want mij zie je niet daar staan om 8uur.


   Jeeeetje echt? Pffff dat heb ik echt maar een keer gedaan hahaha bij de Bijenkorf voor de Rihanna kerstcollectie hahahah en toen heb ik er echt een half uur gestaan terwijl er echt maar 2 andere meisjes stonden, maar t was t wachten waard toen   Verder zie je mij ook niet zo snel om 8u daar staan nee. Wel jammer dat t r zo een gekte was, had heel miss nog Eugenie willen halen :/


----------



## Sulaika (Sep 15, 2015)

Fulkii said:


> Verder zie je mij ook niet zo snel om 8u daar staan nee. Wel jammer dat t r zo een gekte was, had heel miss nog Eugenie willen halen :/


Ja bizar gewoon....pfff ik wou dat ik toen 'so in to make up' was voor die Rihanna collectie. Mijn interesse kwam toen die alluring aquantic ofzo net uit was en ik baal dat ik zelfs daar niks van had besteld hahaha....
  Maar toen met die Toledo collectie was ik ook om 10uur daar en ik was de enige....winkel helemaal leeg vandaar dat ik dacht als ik daar om 10uur ben dat ik wel op tijd zou zijn.


----------



## Corally (Sep 15, 2015)

Haha heb ik ook hoor. Er zijn genoeg collecties waarvan ik denk: was ik toen maar al into mac.   Toledo was ook niet zo gehyped (wel een beetje hoor) als Giambattista Valli dus niet vreemd dat er toen niemand was.. Een paar jaar geleden (voordat mac echt goed online werd verkocht) stond ik nog voor elke collectie die ik leuk vond op zaterdagochtend vroeg op en nam ik de trein naar amsterdam en was ik er voor openingstijd. En heel vaak was ik de enige die er was haha. Maar ik doe dat niet meer tegenwoordig. :haha: Sowieso waren collecties een paar jaar geleden veel makkelijker te krijgen qua stock.


----------



## Sulaika (Sep 15, 2015)

Hahaha....ja ik heb veel collecties gemist LOL

  Die stock is erg irritant, daar moeten ze echt wat aan gaan doen!


----------



## Corally (Sep 15, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> Hahaha....ja ik heb veel collecties gemist LOL  Die stock is erg irritant, daar moeten ze echt wat aan gaan doen!


  Ja inderdaad, het aantal MAC-fans is toegenomen maar de stock niet. hboy:


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Sep 27, 2015)

Hé, weet iemand wanneer de #196 foundation brush in Nederland verkrijgbaar is? Ik zie dat Chanel er ook eentje uitbrengt maar deze schijnt klein te zijn.


----------



## Sulaika (Sep 28, 2015)

Online was hij er al toch? Ik heb m ook gezien tijdens die Giambattista Valli collectie in de store. Ik wil m uiteindelijk ook hebben de haren zijn wel wat korter dan een sigma kabuki brush, en volgens mij ook ietsie pietsie kleiner qua omvang dan een sigma kwast.


----------



## Sulaika (Oct 1, 2015)

Die nieuwe collecties staan erop (mobiele site). Ik heb alleen van MACnificent me wat besteld.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Oct 1, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> Online was hij er al toch? Ik heb m ook gezien tijdens die Giambattista Valli collectie in de store. Ik wil m uiteindelijk ook hebben de haren zijn wel wat korter dan een sigma kabuki brush, en volgens mij ook ietsie pietsie kleiner qua omvang dan een sigma kwast.


  Dat is nou het aparte...Ik heb gekeken en toen zag ik 'm niet op de m.a.c.site staan. Hij staat wel bij de Douglas, maar daar staat bij dat hij nog niet beschikbaar is. Of is dit weer zo'n mobile site versus reguliere site?


----------



## Sulaika (Oct 1, 2015)

allthingsmakeup said:


> Dat is nou het aparte...Ik heb gekeken en toen zag ik 'm niet op de m.a.c.site staan. Hij staat wel bij de Douglas, maar daar staat bij dat hij nog niet beschikbaar is. Of is dit weer zo'n mobile site versus reguliere site?


Hij staat er echt bij hoor zowel op de mobiel als gewoon. Je moet kijken bij de collecties en dan die studio waterweight foundation collectie daar staat hij  bij


----------



## Gatton (Oct 1, 2015)

Ik heb Fashion Revival gemist.  Zaterdag kan ik ook al niet naar de winkel omdat ik gewoon om 10 uur moet beginnen, kan echt niet naar de winkel dus. :'(


----------



## Corally (Oct 1, 2015)

Ik heb ALL gemist :/ Ik wil ALL en Burnt Pepper en misschien Own The Look. Dus ik heb nog niks besteld. Ik hoop dat ik het op tijd zie op de Douglas site.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Oct 1, 2015)

Ik ga zaterdag sowieso naar de stad dus wie weet kan ik nog een BU van fashion revival inslaan, verder zie ik niet veel interessants.


----------



## Corally (Oct 3, 2015)

ALL en Burnt Pepper zijn besteld.  Ik twijfelde toch nog over Own The Look dus ik heb hem niet besteld. Ik vind de kleur geweldig maar de review op lifelivegorgeous was niet zo positief en die van temptalia ook niet heel erg. Hoop dat ik er geen spijt van krijg!


----------



## Sulaika (Oct 3, 2015)

ALL heb ik vandaag binnen gehad DA ls en 3 oogschaduws Stond ervan te kijken dat ze vandaag binnen kwamen had ze namelijk pas dinsdag of woensdag verwacht.


----------



## Sulaika (Oct 3, 2015)

Corally said:


> ALL en Burnt Pepper zijn besteld.  Ik twijfelde toch nog over Own The Look dus ik heb hem niet besteld. Ik vind de kleur geweldig maar de review op lifelivegorgeous was niet zo positief en die van temptalia ook niet heel erg. Hoop dat ik er geen spijt van krijg!


  Burnt pepper was er allang toch....is iig niet LE want die had ik al van een tijdje terug.


----------



## Corally (Oct 3, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > ALL en Burnt Pepper zijn besteld.  Ik twijfelde toch nog over Own The Look dus ik heb hem niet besteld. Ik vind de kleur geweldig maar de review op lifelivegorgeous was niet zo positief en die van temptalia ook niet heel erg. Hoop dat ik er geen spijt van krijg!
> ...


  Nee klopt hij was er altijd al als pro pan, maar een paar maanden geleden? kwam die in een verpakking. Dus hij stond al op mijn lijstje. Maar ik heb maar gedaan alsof ie LE was anders heb ik hem over een paar jaar nog steeds niet haha. Mijn lijstje van perm dingen die ik wil hebben blijft maar groeien namelijk omdat ik (bijna) nooit de kans krijg om perm stuff te kopen.   





Sulaika said:


> ALL heb ik vandaag binnen gehad DA ls en 3 oogschaduws Stond ervan te kijken dat ze vandaag binnen kwamen had ze namelijk pas dinsdag of woensdag verwacht.


  Je hebt dus nog aardig wat besteld haha. En snel zeg! De laatste keer had ik het ook best snel binnen. Misschien dat MAC eindelijk doorheeft dat je zo snel mogelijk moet verzenden.  Al blijf ik Douglas toch fijner vinden omdat ze toch sneller zijn en je ook nog beauties spaart. Ik twijfel nog een beetje over Diva Antics, ik had hem liever matte gehad, dan ging die zo m'n mandje in haha.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Oct 3, 2015)

Ik was even bij mac bijenkorf den haag en ze hadden fashion revival nog! Heb er dus nog 1 meegenomen omdat ik hem gewoon zo mooi vindt. Waarschijnlijk doe ik nog heel lang met m'n eerste haha. Heb eigenlijk nog nooit een lipstick opgemaakt


----------



## Ladyhawke (Oct 5, 2015)

Trouwens de Ici Paris in Den Haag tegenover de Bijenkorf gaat deze week 3 dagen verbouwen en ze krijgen een supergoot Urban Decay meubel whoohoo!


----------



## Fulkii (Oct 6, 2015)

Woooowww ik heb wat gemist hahaha,ik was helemaal vergeten dat deze collectie 1 oktober uitkwam en heb dan ook niet in me agenda gezet enzo. Gelukkig kwam ik hier nog ff langs!

  Heb snel de Bijenkorf DH gebeld, en alles wat ik wil is nog op voorraad dus kga t zo ff ophalen. Burnt Pepper, ALL (al ben ik bang datik daar een goedkopere dupe van heb dus die neem ik gewoon letterlijk mee om te vergelijken voordat ik m daadwerkelijk koop
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), Diva Antics (ALS die niet t zelfde is als een loreal lipstick waar ik me oog op heb) en die geelachtige nude kleur), zit nog te twijfelen over die donker bruine, maar vind m iets te glanzend, als die mat was nam ik m meteen mee haha! 

  Ze hebben zelfs nu nog een paar Fashion Revivals! @Gatton als je dit leest zou ik er best een willen halen en opsturen, nu ik ernaar toe ga. Ik heb m zelf al en denk dat ik niet een backup ga halen voor mezelf.


----------



## Corally (Oct 6, 2015)

Ben benieuwd wat je uiteindelijk gehaald hebt! En ik was het ook even vergeten hoor. Ik dacht dat het 4 oktober uit zou komen, en dat is ook de officiële datum in het persbericht, maar nieuwe collecties komen eigenlijk altijd op een donderdag uit op de mac site dus ik had de launch op de mac site gemist.. maar uiteindelijk zaterdag via Douglas besteld. Mijn bestelling moet ik binnen nu een paar uur krijgen. Ben erg benieuwd!


----------



## Corally (Oct 6, 2015)

Mijn bestelling is binnen! ALL en Burnt Pepper zijn allebei zó mooi. :heart2: Kan niet wachten om ze te gebruiken.


----------



## Fulkii (Oct 6, 2015)

Corally said:


> Mijn bestelling is binnen! ALL en Burnt Pepper zijn allebei zó mooi. :heart2: Kan niet wachten om ze te gebruiken.


   Ik heb uiteindelijk ALL gehaald, Burnt Pepper en Diva Antics lippie. Die is zooooooo mooi!!!! Had m bij de counter getest en heb m de hele dag opgehad zooo mooi :eyelove: Ik had ALL laten aanbrengen en die is ook zoooo mooi! Echt zo een kersenachtig rood! Supermooi. Burnt Pepper twijfelde ik ff over,omdat ik hem ook bij de FS kon halen daar, maar heb m toch wel genomen. Echt superrrrr chill dat ze alles apart wilde zetten!  Nu ff niks uitgeven tot de kerst collectie :shock:  Behalve dat ik Anastasia Beverly Hills liquid lipsticks wil,ik MOET die Jaclyn Hill highlighter hebben en die Anastasia highlighters ook. Echt dramatischhhh :thud:


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Oct 7, 2015)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Fulkii* 


Behalve dat ik Anastasia Beverly Hills liquid lipsticks wil*,ik MOET die Jaclyn Hill highlighter hebben* en die Anastasia highlighters ook. Echt dramatischhhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Wist je dat op Temptalia ze de combinatie van Opal en Moonstone heeft vergeleken met Champagne Pop van Jaclyn Hill en dat deze combinatie praktisch Champagne Pop is? Ik ben zelf niet idolaat van Jaclyn Hill, maar vind de highlighter wel mooi. De verzendkosten van Sephora vind ik persoonlijk wel te duur en dat is wat me tegenhoud. Dus voor mij gaat het waarschijnlijk de combinatie worden en die bestel ik via Engeland.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Oct 7, 2015)

@Fulkii Hadden ze gister nog fashion revival op voorraad? Ik wil die misschien voor een vriendin gaan halen


----------



## Corally (Oct 7, 2015)

allthingsmakeup said:


> Fulkii said:
> 
> 
> > Behalve dat ik Anastasia Beverly Hills liquid lipsticks wil*,ik MOET die Jaclyn Hill highlighter hebben* en die Anastasia highlighters ook. Echt dramatischhhh :thud:
> ...


  Haha dat meen je niet. Ik weet trouwens niet eens wie Jaclyn Hill is.  De highlighter ken ik dan weer wel haha. Ik heb net foto's opgezocht en het klinkt misschien heel stom maar ik weet nu al dat het niet mijn soort persoon is. :lol:   





Fulkii said:


> Ik heb uiteindelijk ALL gehaald, Burnt Pepper en Diva Antics lippie. Die is zooooooo mooi!!!! Had m bij de counter getest en heb m de hele dag opgehad zooo mooi :eyelove: Ik had ALL laten aanbrengen en die is ook zoooo mooi! Echt zo een kersenachtig rood! Supermooi. Burnt Pepper twijfelde ik ff over,omdat ik hem ook bij de FS kon halen daar, maar heb m toch wel genomen. Echt superrrrr chill dat ze alles apart wilde zetten!  Nu ff niks uitgeven tot de kerst collectie :shock:  Behalve dat ik Anastasia Beverly Hills liquid lipsticks wil,ik MOET die Jaclyn Hill highlighter hebben en die Anastasia highlighters ook. Echt dramatischhhh :thud:


  Oeeh Diva Antics klinkt nu wel heel erg mooi. Ik heb hem geskipped omdat ik dat soort kleuren toch liever matte heb (en ik probeer minder make-up te kopen :lol maar hij ziet er wel heel mooi uit in swatches. Dus ben wel een beetje jaloers haha. En toch niet Self Aware gekocht? Was die te geel ofzo? Ik heb ALL en Burnt Pepper alleen geswatched gisteren en vind ze zo mooi. maar vandaag toch vergeten te gebruiken haha. Had Magenta al een hele tijd niet gebruikt dus heb die vanochtend opgedaan . Wel heel chill dat ze alles apart hadden gezet, meestal doen ze daar niet aan volgens mij..  En wil je zoveel hebben van de kerstcollecties?  Ik heb interesse in beide EDSF, Evening Rendezvouz l/s, Warm eyeshadow palette en heeeel misschien de Lip and eye bag Copper en pigment & glitter set Gold. Maar zijn sowieso allemaal maybes totdat er meer swatches/reviews zijn.  Ik heb al een paar jaar niks gekocht van de kerstcollecties omdat het toch uiteindelijk imo best wel tegenviel (of ik had al dupes) dus wordt wel eens tijd dat ik weer iets koop van een kerstcollectie lol.


----------



## macaddictx (Oct 7, 2015)

Ik neem van de kerstcollectie alleen maar Evening Rendezvouz. Heb helemaal nog geen paarse lipstick in m'n collectie dus dit is nu een goed moment!


----------



## Fulkii (Oct 7, 2015)

allthingsmakeup said:


> Wist je dat op Temptalia ze de combinatie van Opal en Moonstone heeft vergeleken met Champagne Pop van Jaclyn Hill en dat deze combinatie praktisch Champagne Pop is? Ik ben zelf niet idolaat van Jaclyn Hill, maar vind de highlighter wel mooi. De verzendkosten van Sephora vind ik persoonlijk wel te duur en dat is wat me tegenhoud. Dus voor mij gaat het waarschijnlijk de combinatie worden en die bestel ik via Engeland.


  Hahahaha neeeee ben geen fan van Jaclyn Hill ofzo,ik volg haar niet of iets. Maar vind die highlighter die ze heeft gecreeerd met Becca wel erg mooi, niet eens zo zeer om de kleur zelf, maar meer de finish het lijkt echt zo een 'glow' te geven die heel natuurlijk en fris oogt, terwijl andere highlighters (waar ik er wel genoeg van heb) wat meer shimemery en glitterig zijn of veel sterker glanzen en deze juist meer een gloed geeft en voor meerdere huidskleuren geschikt zou zijn, behalve hele diepe/donkere huidskleuren, want dan kan het grijzig ogen.


----------



## Fulkii (Oct 7, 2015)

Ladyhawke said:


> @Fulkii Hadden ze gister nog fashion revival op voorraad? Ik wil die misschien voor een vriendin gaan halen


  Nee was al op.


----------



## Fulkii (Oct 7, 2015)

O trouwens, als ik al die dingen ga bestellen, doe ik het via myus.com. Ook daar wordt je zwaaaar afgezet, ($40 minimum verzendkosten), en als je het via Sephora.com alleen zou doen dan kost het je zowiezo meer dan 35 dollar alleen al aan verzendkosten en invoerrechten etc., en dan heb je maar 1 product :s. Dus dan bestel ik liever meteen allemaal andere makeupdingen waarvoor ik normaal ook invoerrechten zou moeten betalen als ik het rechtstreek naar nederland zou laten verzenden(Anastasia Beverly Hills,Colourpop) 

  Dus $04 dollar is nog steeds belachelijk hoor, maar beter $40 aan verzending en dan ook nog eens een heleboel andere douane kosten besparen. Maar ik zit nu nog te wachten tot de liquid lipsticks van ABH weer op voorraad komen, daar wil ik er 2 van en ik denk ook 1 of 2 van de highlighters


----------



## Fulkii (Oct 7, 2015)

Corally said:


> En wil je zoveel hebben van de kerstcollecties?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hahah ja ik zag haar wel eens op instagram voorbij komen op andere accounts die ik volg, maar pas toen die highlighter uitkwam kwam ik erachter dat ze heel populair is blijkbaar, maar idd ook niet echt mijn persoon om videos van te kijken/volgen etc. 
Ja Diva antics zou mat heel mooi zijn, maar met deze finish is ie ook heel mooi hoor, juist doordat het een beetje fel is. Alleen zag hij er wel anders uit dan in de winkel toen ik hem vandaag opdeed :s Nee Self-aware was niet echt flatterend bij mij, zowiezo veeels te licht (ben getint-medium van huidskleur) voor mij, maar het is denk ik een kleur die bij mij weinig mensen echt mooi zou zijn. Heel geel ook inderdaad. Nee dat doen ze normaal echt niet, maar ik zei dat ik er echt binnen een uur zou zijn en dat was ik ook (ze schrijven ook echt de tijd op).
Van de kerstcollectie wil ik eigenlijk maar 3 dingen hoor, de EDSF's en Evening Rendezvous, maar daar ben ik wel heel enthousiast over  Ik probeer echt echt echt te minderen en niet op te gaan in de hype van al die makeup merken, al die miskopen van de afgelopen jaren en makeupproducten die ik amper aangeraakt heb, hebben zich echt opgestapeld! Dus hoe erg ik ook van makeup hou, probeer ik echt zoveel mogelijk collecties over te slaan, die fase dat 'ik van elke collectie wel 'iets'  moet hebben, ben ik gelukkig allang voorbij  Van die setjes koop ik eigenlijk nooit wat, want meestal zit er maar 1 ding in die ik echt leuk vind. Alleen die metal crush pigmentsss die haalde ik wel altijd. En inderdaad er zijn zoveel dupes van de meeste dingen, dus ik probeer me echt alleen te beperken tot dingen waar ik echt verliefd op ben zeg maar haha.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Oct 7, 2015)

Fulkii said:


> Nee was al op.


  Oh wat gek ik heb er net nog 3 gekocht voor meiden op een ander forum! Een van hen had gebeld en er 3 apart gelegd


----------



## Fulkii (Oct 7, 2015)

Ladyhawke said:


> Oh wat gek ik heb er net nog 3 gekocht voor meiden op een ander forum! Een van hen had gebeld en er 3 apart gelegd


  En daarom waren ze waarschijnlijk op toen ik er was, want toen ik belde waren er inderdaad nog 3


----------



## Corally (Oct 7, 2015)

Fulkii said:


> O trouwens, als ik al die dingen ga bestellen, doe ik het via myus.com. Ook daar wordt je zwaaaar afgezet, ($40 minimum verzendkosten), en als je het via Sephora.com alleen zou doen dan kost het je zowiezo meer dan 35 dollar alleen al aan verzendkosten en invoerrechten etc., en dan heb je maar 1 product :s. Dus dan bestel ik liever meteen allemaal andere makeupdingen waarvoor ik normaal ook invoerrechten zou moeten betalen als ik het rechtstreek naar nederland zou laten verzenden(Anastasia Beverly Hills,Colourpop)   Dus $04 dollar is nog steeds belachelijk hoor, maar beter $40 aan verzending en dan ook nog eens een heleboel andere douane kosten besparen. Maar ik zit nu nog te wachten tot de liquid lipsticks van ABH weer op voorraad komen, daar wil ik er 2 van en ik denk ook 1 of 2 van de highlighters


  Hoef je dan geen douanekosten te betalen als je die 40 dollar verzendkosten betaald bij Myus? Of begrijp ik je nu verkeerd? Ik vind het echt zo stom dat Make-up geek en Colourpop hier niet gewoon verkrijgbaar zijn.  





Fulkii said:


> Hahah ja ik zag haar wel eens op instagram voorbij komen op andere accounts die ik volg, maar pas toen die highlighter uitkwam kwam ik erachter dat ze heel populair is blijkbaar, maar idd ook niet echt mijn persoon om videos van te kijken/volgen etc.   Ja Diva antics zou mat heel mooi zijn, maar met deze finish is ie ook heel mooi hoor, juist doordat het een beetje fel is. Alleen zag hij er wel anders uit dan in de winkel toen ik hem vandaag opdeed :s Nee Self-aware was niet echt flatterend bij mij, zowiezo veeels te licht (ben getint-medium van huidskleur) voor mij, maar het is denk ik een kleur die bij mij weinig mensen echt mooi zou zijn. Heel geel ook inderdaad. Nee dat doen ze normaal echt niet, maar ik zei dat ik er echt binnen een uur zou zijn en dat was ik ook (ze schrijven ook echt de tijd op).  Van de kerstcollectie wil ik eigenlijk maar 3 dingen hoor, de EDSF's en Evening Rendezvous, maar daar ben ik wel heel enthousiast over  Ik probeer echt echt echt te minderen en niet op te gaan in de hype van al die makeup merken, al die miskopen van de afgelopen jaren en makeupproducten die ik amper aangeraakt heb, hebben zich echt opgestapeld! Dus hoe erg ik ook van makeup hou, probeer ik echt zoveel mogelijk collecties over te slaan, die fase dat 'ik van elke collectie wel 'iets'  moet hebben, ben ik gelukkig allang voorbij  Van die setjes koop ik eigenlijk nooit wat, want meestal zit er maar 1 ding in die ik echt leuk vind. Alleen die metal crush pigmentsss die haalde ik wel altijd. En inderdaad er zijn zoveel dupes van de meeste dingen, dus ik probeer me echt alleen te beperken tot dingen waar ik echt verliefd op ben zeg maar haha.


  Haha alles ziet er in de winkel anders uit volgens mij. Heb regelmatig miskopen gedaan daardoor. Hoop dat je hem nog steeds mooi vind. Ik ben wel aan de lichte kant NC20-25 ongeveer dus Self Aware leek me wel een mooie nude in het begin maar hij begon steeds geler en geler te worden in de swatches dus toen hoefde ik hem niet meer. En een beetje raar van het tijd opschrijven haha maar wel fijn dat die mogelijkheid er in ieder geval er was!  En je wilt precies dezelfde dingen als ik dus haha, naja ik wat meer maar zal heus niet alles kopen.  Ik probeer ook echt veel minder te kopen, maar dat komt ook omdat ik al ZOVEEL heb en ik heb bergen nieuwe en amper aangeraakte make-up in een kast (ja een KAST vol) liggen die ik op marktplaats ga zetten binnenkort. Maar ik geef eerlijk toe: als ik het geld had dan bleef ik nog steeds zoveel kopen hoor. En soms heb ik echt wel moeite om niet alle dingen te kopen die ik wil hebben van een collectie (zo had ik van Macnificent me ook wel Own The Look, Diva Antics en het palette willen hebben). Maar tegenwoordig kan ik ook aardig wat collecties met gemak skippen... een paar jaar geleden kocht ik van elke collectie wel een paar dingen eigenlijk en soms kocht ik wel 10+ dingen van een collectie. Die tijd is wel voorbij gelukkig. Net als bij jou haha.


----------



## Sulaika (Oct 7, 2015)

Corally said:


> En wil je zoveel hebben van de kerstcollecties?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


De 1ste kerstcollectie komt op 29 oktober uit zag het net bij Debby staan en volgens haar op 28 oktober in de bijenkorf.
  Ik twijfel over de 2 EDSF ik wil ze allebei wel hebben maar ben ergens bang dat Oh Darling te licht voor mij is. Misschien dat ik ze toch beide probeer te kopen en als ik het niet mooi vind op marktplaats zet ofzo. Ik wil ook een color drenched pigment die teal kleurige. En 3 lipsticks please me, all fired up (staat op mn wishlist dus dan maar in speciale verpakking kopen) en Evening rendevouz.....En dan maar hopen dat ik er op tijd bij zal zijn!!! En van de overige 2 kerstcollecties hoef ik niks.


----------



## Sulaika (Oct 7, 2015)

Ik heb al een aantal keren bij Makeup Geek besteld en vind de bezorgkosten echt meevallen hoor net als LimeCrime. 17 dollar ofzo. Ik bestel vaker wat bij hun en bv. bij MUG heb ik 4x wat besteld en moest 2x keer extra aan de deur betalen en 2x dus niks. Ik heb het idee dat ze je pakketje er niet altijd uit pikken om extra te betalen hier bij de duane.


----------



## Corally (Oct 7, 2015)

Toevallig zag ik dat net op Beautyscene. Had eigenlijk niet verwacht dat deze kerstcollectie deze maand al zou komen.. En sinds wanneer zijn de EFSF ZO DUUR? :shock: Een prijsverhoging had ik wel verwacht maar dacht dat het iets van €30 zou zijn.. Een toevoeging op mijn verhaal hierboven: de prijsverhogingen helpen ook mee aan het minder kopen van MAC. hboy: Ik hoop nu eigenlijk stiekem dat de gouden EDSF bijna hetzelfde is als WOG en dat die andere te donker is voor mij als highlighter. Scheelt weer 70 euro. :lol: Die tealkleurige colourdrenched pigment lijkt me ook wel mooi idd maar ik ga die sowieso skippen, 23 euro voor 1 oogschaduw vind ik echt teveel.  Ik heb het idee dat jij over het algemeen de collecties wel op tijd ziet op de site dus volgens mij gaat het je wel lukken! Ik twijfel of het mij gaat lukken, heb het zo druk met school en alles. Ik mis elke mac launch tegenwoordig..  En het zal best dat de verzendkosten bij MUG wel meevallen (vind 17 dollar nog aardig wat trouwens) maar ik wordt er vrijwel altijd uitgepikt door de douane dus ik wil onder de 22 euro blijven zitten om douanekosten te vermijden. En aangezien ik vrijwel alle oogschaduws en een boel pigments wil hebben ga ik hier niet eens aan beginnen. xD


----------



## Sulaika (Oct 7, 2015)

Ik heb nog geen EDSF dus ik wil er zeker 1 hebben....maar welke? Ik hoop dat er snel swatches zullen zijn, in US komt t de 23ste uit dus ik wacht eerst op wat swatches. Vind 34,50 ook duur hoor, zeker nu jij zegt dat ze eerst 30 euro waren wtf....ze zijn gek!


----------



## Corally (Oct 7, 2015)

Nee ik had _verwacht_ dat ze rond de 30 euro zouden zijn deze keer, ze waren eerst iets van 27 euro. 34,50? Gestoord, I tell ya! Wel apart trouwens dat de tijd dat een collectie in amerika uitgebracht wordt en hier uitgebracht wordt steeds korter wordt. Ik heb die swatches van hun nodig om m'n keuze te maken haha! En hierdoor zijn er de laatste tijd veel minder goede swatches/reviews als je gaat bestellen... die komen dan vlak nadat je al besteld hebt. ooh:


----------



## Sulaika (Oct 7, 2015)

Wauw! Eerst rond 27 euro Nu ben ik aan het twijfelen of ik er echt 1 nodig heb. Ja als de collecties zo dichtbij de US zitten dan ga ik ook minder kopen want ik wil meestal toch echt wat swatches zien.  Heb net trouwens slecht nieuws gehad Ik had een kennis die in Amerika woonde, en wilde dus binnenkort wat bij MAC bestellen daar om bij haar af te leveren zodat zij het weer naar mij zou doorsturen.   Nu werkt ze ook dus word het moeilijk voor der....ik baal zo! Weet 1 van jullie iemand die dat doet en betrouwbaar is?  Anders ben ik geneigd eenmalig die Myus te gebruiken maar vind het zo duur. Die kennis van mij heeft t een keer voor me gedaan en het was maar 11,75 dollar om naar mij door te sturen. Had haar ook gezegd de bon van de doos te halen dus moest ik ook niks betalen aan de deur. Pfffff ik baal ontzettend.


----------



## Corally (Oct 8, 2015)

Ah das balen! Maarja nu is het echt niet veel goedkoper om MAC zo te bestellen hoor, de dollar en de euro staan bijna gelijk en met verzendkosten erbij ben je net zo duur uit als je het gewoon hier zou kopen. Een paar jaar geleden was het zoveel goedkoper. Volgens mij stond de dollar toen heel laag, en de verzendkosten waren veel minder dan nu. Ik heb het weleens gedaan als ik wist dat ik van meerdere collecties wat wilde hebben, ook dit jaar nog, maar het is nu meer het gemak dat ik zelf niet hoef te stalken dan dat ik goedkoper uit ben ofzo.Baal ik wel van hoor! Was wel fijn om elk mac product voor een paar euro minder te scoren (inc. verzendkosten). Maar als jij het zelf besteld dan maakt het toch niet uit dat zij nu werkt? Als zij het zelf zou bestellen wel.


----------



## Corally (Oct 8, 2015)

Heb net Karen's video bekeken en Shaft of gold is te donker me om als highlighter gebruiken! YAY! :haha: Scheelt weer 35 euro. :lol: Oh Darling is wel heeeel mooi. En volgens mij is die anders dan WOG *fingers crossed*.


----------



## Fulkii (Oct 8, 2015)

Corally said:


> Heb net Karen's video bekeken en Shaft of gold is te donker me om als highlighter gebruiken! YAY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ow zijn de reviews er al!! Ik ga meteen kijken! Karen heefteen soortgelijke (maar niet dezelfde) huidskleur als ik


----------



## Fulkii (Oct 8, 2015)

Fulkii said:


> Ow zijn de reviews er al!! Ik ga meteen kijken! Karen heefteen soortgelijke (maar niet dezelfde) huidskleur als ik


  Hmmm het is niet zo een heel uitgebreide review helaas, en Shaft of Gold (die naam HAHA) vind ik een beetje oranje achtig ogen. Maar ik denk dat die lichtere huidjes niet zou misstaan, maar miss dan wel als een shiny blush/bronzer


----------



## Fulkii (Oct 8, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> Anders ben ik geneigd eenmalig die Myus te gebruiken maar vind het zo duur. Die kennis van mij heeft t een keer voor me gedaan en het was maar 11,75 dollar om naar mij door te sturen. Had haar ook gezegd de bon van de doos te halen dus moest ik ook niks betalen aan de deur. Pfffff ik baal ontzettend.


  Jaaaa ik las het ook op Beautyscene 34,50 euro! Ik dacht ook WTF. Zelfs die van Anastasia zijn goedkoper! Ik heb wel familie in Amerika zitten, maar ik vind het zo stom om dan makeupbestellingen te doen en dit dan naar hen door te sturen, het is niet dat ik ze elke dag spreek ofzo. Ik heb het wel 1x gedaan met ene kwastenset van Sonia Kashuk (die paarse holiday set), die kon je alleen bij Target afhalen in de winkel dus ik had echt geen andere keuze. Maar ik zit nu eigenlijk weer te overwegen om het alsonog te doen, want ik heb myus.com min of meer afgezworen, want $40 is ook gewoon belachelijk, maar door de omschrijving van de items,betaal ik dan geen invoerrechten meer enzo, al heb ik wel een keer fikse bedragen betaalt hoor, boven op de verzendkosten. Maar zelfs dan kwam ik als ik terugrekende toevallig goedkoper uit doordat de items die ik had besteld nou eenmaal gewoon duurder zouden zijn. Maar da gold zeker niet elke keer. Ja wat betreft ma zijn de lipsticks eignelijk het enige die daar echt altijd $16 zijn, de rest vind ik inderdaad ook niet bijzonder goedkoper, zeker nu de euro niet veel meer waard is dan de dollar inderdaad.


----------



## Corally (Oct 8, 2015)

Fulkii said:


> Fulkii said:
> 
> 
> > Ow zijn de reviews er al!! Ik ga meteen kijken! Karen heefteen soortgelijke (maar niet dezelfde) huidskleur als ik
> ...


  Nee niet heel uitgebreid maar voor mij wel al genoeg om SOG uit te sluiten. Ik vind de finish van edsf echt veel te shiny voor blush/bronzer en ik heb ook nog eens een vette huid dus ik zal het nooit daarvoor gebruiken. Die warm palette viel ook een beetje tegen dus denk dat ik alleen Oh Darling en Evening Rendezvouz ga kopen van de kerstcollecties.


----------



## Sulaika (Oct 8, 2015)

Corally said:


> Ah das balen! Maarja nu is het echt niet veel goedkoper om MAC zo te bestellen hoor, de dollar en de euro staan bijna gelijk en met verzendkosten erbij ben je net zo duur uit als je het gewoon hier zou kopen. Een paar jaar geleden was het zoveel goedkoper. Volgens mij stond de dollar toen heel laag, en de verzendkosten waren veel minder dan nu. Ik heb het weleens gedaan als ik wist dat ik van meerdere collecties wat wilde hebben, ook dit jaar nog, maar het is nu meer het gemak dat ik zelf niet hoef te stalken dan dat ik goedkoper uit ben ofzo.Baal ik wel van hoor! Was wel fijn om elk mac product voor een paar euro minder te scoren (inc. verzendkosten). Maar als jij het zelf besteld dan maakt het toch niet uit dat zij nu werkt? Als zij het zelf zou bestellen wel.


Het gaat niet om ze goedkoper te krijgen. T zijn producten (kleuren) die ik hier niet kan krijgen.
  Dit is mn USA lijstje: Del Rio ls, Peachstock ls, Quite Natural paint pot, Spice lipglass, Rose Gold pigment en Costa Riche eye khol. En ik wil ze zo graag hebben


----------



## Sulaika (Oct 8, 2015)

Corally said:


> Heb net Karen's video bekeken en Shaft of gold is te donker me om als highlighter gebruiken! YAY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ik ga ook meteen kijken...ben benieuwd!


----------



## Corally (Oct 8, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Ah das balen! Maarja nu is het echt niet veel goedkoper om MAC zo te bestellen hoor, de dollar en de euro staan bijna gelijk en met verzendkosten erbij ben je net zo duur uit als je het gewoon hier zou kopen. Een paar jaar geleden was het zoveel goedkoper. Volgens mij stond de dollar toen heel laag, en de verzendkosten waren veel minder dan nu. Ik heb het weleens gedaan als ik wist dat ik van meerdere collecties wat wilde hebben, ook dit jaar nog, maar het is nu meer het gemak dat ik zelf niet hoef te stalken dan dat ik goedkoper uit ben ofzo.Baal ik wel van hoor! Was wel fijn om elk mac product voor een paar euro minder te scoren (inc. verzendkosten). Maar als jij het zelf besteld dan maakt het toch niet uit dat zij nu werkt? Als zij het zelf zou bestellen wel.
> ...


  Ah ok. Sinds wanneer zijn deze niet meer te krijgen. :blink: Quite Natural, Peachstock en Spice (laatste spice!) zijn trouwens nog op de Douglas site te koop! Ik heb even gekeken voor je. Misschien dat op de Bijenkorf site ook nog dingen te krijgen zijn.


----------



## Sulaika (Oct 8, 2015)

Echt!!! Ik ga meteen kijken en bestellen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Nu de rest nog hahaha


----------



## Sulaika (Oct 8, 2015)

Quite natural hebben ze ook


----------



## Corally (Oct 8, 2015)

Haha dat zei ik al.  En die drie dingen zijn in ieder geval al de helft van je lijstje! En misschien dat Bijenkorf nog iets heeft van de andere helft haha.


----------



## Sulaika (Oct 8, 2015)

Hahahaa...ik begreep dat alleen spice er was maar je bedoelde tdat het de laatste spice was LOL
  Thanks zonder jou was ik nooit gaan zoeken op douglas!!!


Corally said:


> Haha dat zei ik al.  En die drie dingen zijn in ieder geval al de helft van je lijstje! En misschien dat Bijenkorf nog iets heeft van de andere helft haha.


  Hahahaa...ik begreep dat alleen spice er was maar je bedoelde tdat het de laatste spice was LOL
  Thanks zonder jou was ik nooit gaan zoeken op douglas!!!


----------



## Corally (Oct 8, 2015)

Haha lol! Heb je Peachstock ook gekocht?  En graag gedaan hoor!


----------



## Sulaika (Oct 8, 2015)

Ik streep Oh darling af want die zal voor mij echt te licht zijn. SOG vind ik subtieler als highlighter voor mn huidskleur.


----------



## Sulaika (Oct 8, 2015)

Corally said:


> En graag gedaan hoor!


Yep die wilde ik al zooooo lang hahaha


----------



## Corally (Oct 8, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Haha lol! Heb je Peachstock ook gekocht?   En graag gedaan hoor!
> ...


  Mooi dat je hem morgen eindelijk hebt dan! 


Sulaika said:


> Ik streep Oh darling af want die zal voor mij echt te licht zijn. SOG vind ik subtieler als highlighter voor mn huidskleur.


  Denk het ook!


----------



## Fulkii (Oct 8, 2015)

Corally said:


> Ah ok. Sinds wanneer zijn deze niet meer te krijgen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hahahha ik wilde net zeggen volgens mij zit meer dan de helft van je lijstje in het normale assortiment hier. Rose Gold pigment trouwens ook , maar wel in de FS en in travel formaat (voor als je normale size te veel vind zoals ik)


----------



## Fulkii (Oct 8, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> Yep die wilde ik al zooooo lang hahaha


  Vind je Peachstock trouwnes niet te licht? Of hou je daar zelf wel van?


----------



## Corally (Oct 8, 2015)

Fulkii said:


> [ Hahahha ik wilde net zeggen volgens mij zit meer dan de helft van je lijstje in het normale assortiment hier. Rose Gold pigment trouwens ook , maar wel in de FS en in travel formaat (voor als je normale size te veel vind zoals ik)


  Niks van haar lijstje is op de mac site te krijgen dus ik denkt dat ze gediscontinued zijn in Nederland. Heel vreemd, maar gebeurt wel vaker.


----------



## Fulkii (Oct 8, 2015)

Corally said:


> Niks van haar lijstje is op de mac site te krijgen dus ik denkt dat ze gediscontinued zijn in Nederland. Heel vreemd, maar gebeurt wel vaker.


  Ja dat is echt heel irritant, want heb bijna al die items hier wel eens in het vaste assortiment gezien idd. En ze kondigen het ook nooit aan waneer iets gediscontinued wordt. Zoals Delft paintpot bijv


----------



## Corally (Oct 8, 2015)

Fulkii said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Niks van haar lijstje is op de mac site te krijgen dus ik denkt dat ze gediscontinued zijn in Nederland. Heel vreemd, maar gebeurt wel vaker.
> ...


 Klopt! En inderdaad heel irritant dat ze het niet aangeven. hboy: Ik dacht eigenlijk dat Delft een LE was haha!


----------



## Sulaika (Oct 8, 2015)

Fulkii said:


> Hahahha ik wilde net zeggen volgens mij zit meer dan de helft van je lijstje in het normale assortiment hier. Rose Gold pigment trouwens ook , maar wel in de FS en in travel formaat (voor als je normale size te veel vind zoals ik)


Waar is rosegold te krijgen dan.....die staat ook al lang in mn lijstje. En koop meestal travel sizes ja vind de grote ook te veel.


----------



## Sulaika (Oct 8, 2015)

Fulkii said:


> Vind je Peachstock trouwnes niet te licht? Of hou je daar zelf wel van?


Met cork of chestnut liner niet. Zag Jackie Aina er mee en Makup Shayla daarom wilde ik m zo graag hebben


----------



## Fulkii (Oct 8, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> Waar is rosegold te krijgen dan.....die staat ook al lang in mn lijstje. En koop meestal travel sizes ja vind de grote ook te veel.


  In de freestanding store daar bij noordeinde


----------



## Fulkii (Oct 8, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> Met cork of chestnut liner niet. Zag Jackie Aina er mee en Makup Shayla daarom wilde ik m zo graag hebben


  Jaaaaa dat had ik ook gezien bij hun allebei, maar ik vond het ook bij hem echt te licht + zij gebruiken echt veel concealer en soms echt te lichte foundation vind ik. Vooral die Shayla. Jackie Aina doet t echt goed vind, t lijkt bijna nooit zo grauw bij haar (Y)


----------



## Fulkii (Oct 8, 2015)

Fulkii said:


> In de freestanding store daar bij noordeinde


  Ik heb nog nooit hele of travelsize pigments gekocht, alleen samples! En die vergeet ik altijd te gebruiken


----------



## Sulaika (Oct 8, 2015)

Fulkii said:


> In de freestanding store daar bij noordeinde


En ik was afgelopen week daar en had toen Old gold en Blue brown gehaald en zag rose gold niet....Wanneer ik weer in de stad ben ga ik langs.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Oct 9, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> Anders ben ik geneigd eenmalig die Myus te gebruiken maar vind het zo duur. Die kennis van mij heeft t een keer voor me gedaan en het was maar 11,75 dollar om naar mij door te sturen. Had haar ook gezegd de bon van de doos te halen dus moest ik ook niks betalen aan de deur. Pfffff ik baal ontzettend.


  In mijn geval is bestellen via CP uit Amerika een derde duurder dan de europrijs in Nederland (komt door de tax en verzendkosten/verschillen per staat). De enige reden waarom ik het doe is dat ik bijna altijd zeker weet dat ik aan mijn mac items kom. De laatste tijd probeer ik zoveel mogelijk in Nederland via de bekende sites te krijgen, dit scheelt voor mij echt in de kosten. En wat je ook kan doen zoals Corally zegt is zelf de amerikaanse mac-site in de gaten houden en haar adres invullen bij de betaling. Dan moet ze misschien wel voor ontvangst tekenen. maar dan hoeft ze verder niet zoveel meer te doen, dan het pakje naar jouw adres door te sturen.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Oct 9, 2015)

Fulkii said:


> Hahahaha neeeee ben geen fan van Jaclyn Hill ofzo,ik volg haar niet of iets. Maar vind die highlighter die ze heeft gecreeerd met Becca wel erg mooi, niet eens zo zeer om de kleur zelf, maar meer de finish het lijkt echt zo een 'glow' te geven die heel natuurlijk en fris oogt, terwijl andere highlighters (waar ik er wel genoeg van heb) wat meer shimemery en glitterig zijn of veel sterker glanzen en deze juist meer een gloed geeft en voor meerdere huidskleuren geschikt zou zijn, behalve hele diepe/donkere huidskleuren, want dan kan het grijzig ogen.


  Ik heb weleens een video van haar gezien, maar vond het wat meer van hetzelfde. Wat ik ergens nog had gelezen is dat de Champagne Pop grotere glitters heeft dan de andere 2 highlighters. En houdt er rekening mee dat Becca highlighters niet heel subtiel zijn, vooral niet bij lamplicht. Met daglicht zijn ze natuurlijker. En ja, ik behoor zelf ook de mensen die te veel shimmery highlighters heeft . Laten we maar zeggen dat je met de jaren wijzer wordt


----------



## Sulaika (Oct 9, 2015)

allthingsmakeup said:


> In mijn geval is bestellen via CP uit Amerika een derde duurder dan de europrijs in Nederland (komt door de tax en verzendkosten/verschillen per staat). De enige reden waarom ik het doe is dat ik bijna altijd zeker weet dat ik aan mijn mac items kom. De laatste tijd probeer ik zoveel mogelijk in Nederland via de bekende sites te krijgen, dit scheelt voor mij echt in de kosten. En wat je ook kan doen zoals Corally zegt is zelf de amerikaanse mac-site in de gaten houden en haar adres invullen bij de betaling. Dan moet ze misschien wel voor ontvangst tekenen. maar dan hoeft ze verder niet zoveel meer te doen, dan het pakje naar jouw adres door te sturen.


  Zo deed ik dat ook checkte uit met paypal en in paypal had ik dus ook haar adres staan. Ik weet ook niet waarom het een 'beetje lastig' word voor der. Dat is wat ze zei. Maar goed ik heb niet verder gevraagd, t enige wat ik weet is dat ze verhuisd is en een baan heeft. Bij haa oude adres hoefde ze niet eens thuis te zijn (ze woonde in een complex) ze moest het dan ergens in het gebouw ophalen.  Anyways nu moet ik nog maar 3 dingen van mn USA wishlist. Dus ik ben al voor de helft tevreden hahaha.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Oct 9, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> *Anyways nu moet ik nog maar 3 dingen van mn USA wishlist. Dus ik ben al voor de helft tevreden hahaha.*


  Gelukkig! Een laatste tip die ik je mee kan geven is door in de CB te kijken of iemand jou items heeft. Ook kun je een oproep plaatsen en vragen of iemand je aan deze items kan helpen. Als iemand je wil helpen dan kun je (als het allemaal goed gegaan is) ook vragen of ze evt. je wil helpen met een CP. En mensen die zowiezo veel verkopen via de CB zijn denk ik ook niet te beroerd om je uit de brand te helpen met CP verzoek. In Engeland zijn de producten ook goedkoper als in Nederland. Dus mocht je een Engels Specktra lid tegenkomen dan zou ik zeker niet schromen om haar te vragen.


----------



## Sulaika (Oct 9, 2015)

allthingsmakeup said:


> Gelukkig! Een laatste tip die ik je mee kan geven is door in de CB te kijken of iemand jou items heeft. Ook kun je een oproep plaatsen en vragen of iemand je aan deze items kan helpen. Als iemand je wil helpen dan kun je (als het allemaal goed gegaan is) ook vragen of ze evt. je wil helpen met een CP. En mensen die zowiezo veel verkopen via de CB zijn denk ik ook niet te beroerd om je uit de brand te helpen met CP verzoek. In Engeland zijn de producten ook goedkoper als in Nederland. Dus mocht je een Engels Specktra lid tegenkomen dan zou ik zeker niet schromen om haar te vragen.


  Thanks! Ik zal het een keer gaan proberen hier


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Oct 9, 2015)

Ik zie dat er al l/s van Ellie Goulding en VIVA GLAM Ariana Grande worden verkocht in de CB. Ik neem aan dat het samples zijn, maar dan nog, mag dat zomaar? Niet dat ik ooit het volle pond voor een sample zou betalen....of überhaupt er geld voor zou geven.


----------



## Corally (Oct 9, 2015)

Vreemd! Maar zover ik weet mag het wel gewoon..   Ik heb wel een aantal samples in mijn collectie. Het is gewoon hetzelfde als de producten die in de winkel verkocht worden alleen met een sample stickertje ipv het normale stickertje dus zie het probleem verder niet (ja zij kregen het gratis maarja jammer dan ). En heb er zeker niet de volle prijs voor betaald haha.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Oct 10, 2015)

Corally said:


> Ik heb wel een aantal samples in mijn collectie. Het is gewoon hetzelfde als de producten die in de winkel verkocht worden alleen met een sample stickertje ipv het normale stickertje dus zie het probleem verder niet (ja zij kregen het gratis maarja jammer dan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Dat vraag ik omdat als ik in de winkel bij de displays de producten omdraai en termen zie staan als not for sale/not for individual sale bij de samples. Hier op Spectra verschillen de meningen behoorlijk over dit onderwerp. En ja ik ben misschien een tikje principieel als het gaat om dingen die je zelf gratis krijgt. Ik zou ze ook gratis weggeven, het zou niet in me opkomen om hier geld voor te vragen. En wat ik wel netjes vind is als een verkoper wel aangeeft dat het om een sample gaat (wat hier dus niet het geval was). Er wordt namelijk door bloggers aangegeven dat press samples altijd wat minder gram/ml bevatten dan 'de werkelijke' producten, aldus temptalia.


----------



## Corally (Oct 10, 2015)

Naja op mijn samples staat niks (behalve de naam en dat het een sample is), komt denk ik ook omdat het aan de werknemer is gegeven, het zijn geen display samples. Het zijn dus ook geen press samples. (Ik heb trouwens maar iets van drie sample producten volgens mij, een paar oogschaduws en een pigment en ze zitten echt net zo vol als 'normale' producten..) Volgens mij moet je op specktra wel aangeven dat het om een sample gaat, maar dat weet ik niet zeker.. maar het is sowieso niet netjes als het er niet bij staat. Ik was er iig van op de hoogte toen ik mijn samples hier op specktra kocht.  En ik snap je wel hoor, wat betreft gratis dingen krijgen en het verkopen daarvan. Maar zolang ze er niet teveel voor vragen heb ik er niet zo'n probleem mee eigenlijk. Volgens mij heb ik hooguit €5 betaald per product.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Oct 10, 2015)

Corally said:


> En ik snap je wel hoor, wat betreft gratis dingen krijgen en het verkopen daarvan. Maar zolang ze er niet teveel voor vragen heb ik er niet zo'n probleem mee eigenlijk. Volgens mij heb ik hooguit €5 betaald per product.


  Natuurlijk bepaalt iedereen zelf waar hij of zij zijn geld aan uitgeeft, maar het minste wat de verkopende partij kan doen is eerlijk zijn. Als koper weet je in ieder geval dan waar je, je keuze op gebaseerd hebt. En €5,- voor een 'volledig' sample valt ook nog wel mee, op ebay zie je ergere dingen.

  Ik zie trouwens in jouw tekst dat sowieso met een een s wordt geschreven. En ik maar heel m'n leven denken dat dit met een z was


----------



## Corally (Oct 10, 2015)

allthingsmakeup said:


> Natuurlijk bepaalt iedereen zelf waar hij of zij zijn geld aan uitgeeft, *maar het minste wat de verkopende partij kan doen is eerlijk zijn. *Als koper weet je in ieder geval dan waar je, je keuze op gebaseerd hebt. En €5,- voor een 'volledig' sample valt ook nog wel mee, op ebay zie je ergere dingen.  Ik zie trouwens in jouw tekst dat sowieso met een een s wordt geschreven. En ik maar heel m'n leven denken dat dit met een z was :haha:


  Helemaal mee eens!  En het is inderdaad met een s haha :lol:


----------



## Sulaika (Oct 19, 2015)

Het 1ste gedeelte van de kerst collectie is uit in US....Nu hopen op veel swatches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Correctie ook de compacts zijn uit daar. Ik zie alles behalve de pigments sets


----------



## Corally (Oct 19, 2015)

Ik ga alleen nog misschien de lipstick ER kopen, de rest niet meer.  Moet dat topic nog inhalen, echt iets van 500 nieuwe berichten haha.


----------



## Sulaika (Oct 19, 2015)

Corally said:


> Ik ga alleen nog misschien de lipstick ER kopen, de rest niet meer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja ik was begonnen met lezen maar t is teveel hahaha
  Ik wil 3 lipsticks de SoG en die teal kleurige oogschaduw


----------



## Corally (Oct 19, 2015)

Haha ik scan meestal een beetje als het zoveel berichten zijn. Nu valt het nog wel mee maar als het een echt populaire collectie is dan zijn er 2000/3000 nieuwe berichten bij in een dag haha.  Welke lipsticks wil je?  En toch nog een aardig lijstje trouwens!


----------



## linmanu (Oct 19, 2015)

Ik ga voor beide edsf, de teal oogschaduw en de pigmentset in gold. Kan echt niet wachten!


----------



## Sulaika (Oct 19, 2015)

Corally said:


> Haha ik scan meestal een beetje als het zoveel berichten zijn. Nu valt het nog wel mee maar als het een echt populaire collectie is dan zijn er 2000/3000 nieuwe berichten bij in een dag haha.  Welke lipsticks wil je?  En toch nog een aardig lijstje trouwens!


  Ik wil ER, All Fired Up en Please me. Laatste 2 staan op mn wishlist dus vandaar


----------



## Sulaika (Oct 19, 2015)

linmanu said:


> Ik ga voor beide edsf, de teal oogschaduw en de pigmentset in gold. Kan echt niet wachten!


  Mooi! Ik wilde ook de gouden pigment set maar denk toch dat ik de kleuren te licht vind erin voor mijn huidskleur.


----------



## Corally (Oct 21, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Haha ik scan meestal een beetje als het zoveel berichten zijn. Nu valt het nog wel mee maar als het een echt populaire collectie is dan zijn er 2000/3000 nieuwe berichten bij in een dag haha.  Welke lipsticks wil je?  En toch nog een aardig lijstje trouwens!
> ...


  Haha oke! Misschien ga ik trouwens toch Oh Darling kopen. Zag net een filmpje waardoor ik 'm weer heel graag wil hebben haha. Dus nu is het ER en misschien OD.  Dit is het filmpje trouwens: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjEjS6LLovY


----------



## Corally (Oct 21, 2015)

linmanu said:


> Ik ga voor beide edsf, de teal oogschaduw en de pigmentset in gold. Kan echt niet wachten!


  Mooie lijst! Ik had die pigment set ook op mijn lijstje maar ik heb Naked al dus ik ga hem skippen.


----------



## Sulaika (Oct 21, 2015)

Corally said:


> Dit is het filmpje trouwens: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjEjS6LLovY


LOL...ik volg haar ook op youtube. Zij koopt veel! omg. Maar OD is wel heeeel erg mooi
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ik zag dit filmpje waardoor ik toch twijfel of ik OD wil hebben of niet. Deze dame is wel donkerder dan mij https://youtu.be/xJeqs6nPD_U


----------



## Corally (Oct 21, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Haha oke! Misschien ga ik trouwens toch Oh Darling kopen.  Zag net een filmpje waardoor ik 'm weer heel graag wil hebben haha. Dus nu is het ER en misschien OD.   Dit is het filmpje trouwens: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjEjS6LLovY
> ...


  Haha ja klopt, maar valt nog mee vergeleken met sommigen. Sinds een maand of twee volg ik Tarababyz en die koopt pas veel. Ik heb ook haar stashfilmpjes bekeken en my god zij heeft niet normaal veel make-up.  Ze heeft echt een hele kamer vol met make-up. Volgens mij geeft ze elke maand een paar duizend dollar uit aan make-up. :lol: Ze koopt ook alles zelf, ze krijgt niks toegestuurd. Thefancyfaced is er ook zo'n eentje.    Vind OD mooi op haar huid maar wel erg opvallend.. al is het natuurlijk wel een 'heavy swatch'. Ik kende haar nog niet maar ik ga haar nu volgen! Ik vind der leuk!


----------



## Sulaika (Oct 21, 2015)

Corally said:


> Haha ja klopt, maar valt nog mee vergeleken met sommigen. Sinds een maand of twee volg ik Tarababyz en die koopt pas veel. Ik heb ook haar stashfilmpjes bekeken en my god zij heeft niet normaal veel make-up.  Ze heeft echt een hele kamer vol met make-up. Volgens mij geeft ze elke maand een paar duizend dollar uit aan make-up. :lol: Ze koopt ook alles zelf, ze krijgt niks toegestuurd. Thefancyfaced is er ook zo'n eentje.    Vind OD mooi op haar huid maar wel erg opvallend.. al is het natuurlijk wel een 'heavy swatch'. Ik kende haar nog niet maar ik ga haar nu volgen! Ik vind der leuk!


  Ik ga OD toch kopen als ik op tijd ben....ben namelijk bang dat ik spijt krijg als ik m niet koop  Thefancyfaced is mijn top 1 hahaha vind haar geweldig en ze is eerlijk Ik ga tarababyz ook volgen!


----------



## Corally (Oct 21, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Haha ja klopt, maar valt nog mee vergeleken met sommigen. Sinds een maand of twee volg ik Tarababyz en die koopt pas veel. Ik heb ook haar stashfilmpjes bekeken en my god zij heeft niet normaal veel make-up.  Ze heeft echt een hele kamer vol met make-up. Volgens mij geeft ze elke maand een paar duizend dollar uit aan make-up. :lol: Ze koopt ook alles zelf, ze krijgt niks toegestuurd. Thefancyfaced is er ook zo'n eentje.    Vind OD mooi op haar huid maar wel erg opvallend.. al is het natuurlijk wel een 'heavy swatch'. Ik kende haar nog niet maar ik ga haar nu volgen! Ik vind der leuk!
> ...


  Ja ik vind der ook heel leuk hoor! Maar ze koopt net zoals Tara echt zoooooveeeel.  Tara is ook ontzettend leuk.  Ik ben bang dat ik OD ook ga kopen maar ik wil eigenlijk niet omdat ik WOG al heb. :lol: The hype suckes me right in!   Ben helaas op de online release dag rond de tijd waarop collecties online komen bezig met een interview voor school dus ik hoop echt dat ik de launch niet mis! Als het goed is ben ik dan net klaar met het interview maar wie weet hoe het gaat lopen (het interview en de launch).


----------



## Sulaika (Oct 22, 2015)

T komt meestal tussen 10u en 11u online toch (mobiele site)?


----------



## Corally (Oct 22, 2015)

Oh kak echt? Ben rond half 11/11 uur klaar. ._. Was even vergeten dat mobiele site vaak nog iets eerder is.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Oct 27, 2015)

Hmm ik twijfel nog over OD, ik heb namelijk al de highlighter van Dior uit transat collectie (2x haha) en die lijkt volgens temptalia 95% op OD

  Gaan jullie van andere kerstcollecties nog wat halen (Chanel, Dior ed)?


----------



## Fulkii (Oct 27, 2015)

Corally said:


> Ben helaas op de online release dag rond de tijd waarop collecties online komen bezig met een interview voor school dus ik hoop echt dat ik de launch niet mis! Als het goed is ben ik dan net klaar met het interview maar wie weet hoe het gaat lopen (het interview en de launch).


  Hey girls,

  Ik belde net naar de bijenkorf en ze zeiden gewoon dat die collectie pas op zaterdag binnenkomt (omdat dat altijd zo is, zei ze) ?? Op Beutyscene staat inderdaad dat hij er morgen al zou moeten zijn in de BK?? Ik snap er niets meer van. Op de mobiele site komt deze sowiezo pas later binnen denk ik? 

Ik denk dat ik allebeide de highlighters neem! (En wss evening rendezvous, maar das bijzaak haha) Ik vind ze echt suuuuper mooi en de finish lijkt ook veel fijner gemalen dan van de vorige EDSF's! Ik heb al Magnetic Appeal EDSF waarvan ik bang was dat die op Shaft of Gold  lijkt, maar de kleur is net iets anders denk en de finish is zowiezo verbeterd denk ik. Volgens temptalia is het voor 95% of 98% een dupe, maar soms vind ik temptalia niet accuraat wat betreft het vinden van super en zoekt ze de dupes ook in rare hoeken qua kleur zeg maar :s
Dus ik ga het gewoon weer vergelijken maar ik neem ze zowiezo allebei  Ik heb ook heel wat swatches gezien waar de 2 samen gemend zijn en dat is zo een mooi effect, heel peachy!


----------



## linmanu (Oct 27, 2015)

Zullen de pigments ook bij de douglas uit





Fulkii said:


> Hey girls,  Ik belde net naar de bijenkorf en ze zeiden gewoon dat die collectie pas op zaterdag binnenkomt (omdat dat altijd zo is, zei ze) ?? Op Beutyscene staat inderdaad dat hij er morgen al zou moeten zijn in de BK?? Ik snap er niets meer van. Op de *Op de mobiele site komt deze sowiezo pas later binnen denk ik? *denk dat ik allebeide de highlighters neem! (En wss evening rendezvous, maar das bijzaak haha) Ik vind ze echt suuuuper mooi en de finish lijkt ook veel fijner gemalen dan van de vorige EDSF's! Ik heb al Magnetic Appeal EDSF waarvan ik bang was dat die op Shaft of Gold  lijkt, maar de kleur is net iets anders denk en de finish is zowiezo verbeterd denk ik. Volgens temptalia is het voor 95% of 98% een dupe, maar soms vind ik temptalia niet accuraat wat betreft het vinden van super en zoekt ze de dupes ook in rare hoeken qua kleur zeg maar :s  Dus ik ga het gewoon weer vergelijken maar ik neem ze zowiezo allebei  Ik heb ook heel wat swatches gezien waar de 2 samen gemend zijn en dat is zo een mooi effect, heel peachy!


 Volgens mij komt het juist eerder op de mobiele site? Tenminste wel de laatste collecties. Ik neem ook beide edsf, ze zijn allebei echt prachtig!


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Oct 27, 2015)

Fulkii said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Ik belde net naar *de bijenkorf en ze zeiden gewoon dat die collectie pas op zaterdag binnenkomt (omdat dat altijd zo is, zei ze)* ?? Op Beutyscene staat inderdaad dat hij er morgen al zou moeten zijn in de BK?? Ik snap er niets meer van. Op de mobiele site komt deze sowiezo pas later binnen denk ik?
> 
> ...


  Ik denk dat Debbie het over de BK in Amsterdam heeft . Amsterdam heeft namelijk wel vaker de primeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Corally (Oct 27, 2015)

Ladyhawke said:


> Hmm ik twijfel nog over OD, ik heb namelijk al de highlighter van Dior uit transat collectie (2x haha) en die lijkt volgens temptalia 95% op OD  Gaan jullie van andere kerstcollecties nog wat halen (Chanel, Dior ed)?








   Is dat deze? Was echt overal uitverkocht toen ik hem wilde kopen. Echt zo stom. D: Maar ik ga verder niks van andere kerstcollecties halen, ben wel jaloers op al die amerikanen met die honderden speciale kerstsets en aanbiedingen etc haha.


----------



## Fulkii (Oct 27, 2015)

allthingsmakeup said:


> Ik denk dat Debbie het over de BK in Amsterdam heeft . Amsterdam heeft namelijk wel vaker de primeur  .


  Ik hoop het, want ik wil niks mislopen  Maar meestal zet ze het erbij toch als het voor een specifiek BK filiaal is (meestal A'dam, DH of R'dam)?  Oja, toen ik naar Den Haag belde zei ze dat zij de primeur hadden (voor zaterdag) en dat ze bij de rest dus de 7e pas uitkomt. We zulle t zien, ik heb zoo geen zin in online stalken :/


----------



## Ladyhawke (Oct 27, 2015)

Corally said:


> Is dat deze? Was echt overal uitverkocht toen ik hem wilde kopen. Echt zo stom. D: Maar ik ga verder niks van andere kerstcollecties halen, ben wel jaloers op al die amerikanen met die honderden speciale kerstsets en aanbiedingen etc haha.


Jaa! Eentje is bij mij al bijna op zovaak gebruik ik hem, ik heb een 2e gekocht via marktplaats
  Misschien dat ik de highlighter uit de Chanel holiday collectie koop


----------



## Corally (Oct 27, 2015)

Ladyhawke said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Is dat deze? Was echt overal uitverkocht toen ik hem wilde kopen. Echt zo stom. D: Maar ik ga verder niks van andere kerstcollecties halen, ben wel jaloers op al die amerikanen met die honderden speciale kerstsets en aanbiedingen etc haha.
> ...


  Lucky!! IIk heb er niet eens aan gedacht om op marktplaats te kijken. Wat stom van me zeg.  Heb net even gekeken maar helaas haha.  Welke highlighter is dat? Ik heb wel een chanel highlighter van een paar jaar terug die ik heel mooi vind maar verder hou ik die chanel collecties niet echt in de gaten eigenlijk.  Dit is die highlighter die ik heb.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Oct 27, 2015)

@Corally oeh die heb ik ook zo mooi! Bij mij is het mooie motiefje al helemaal weg haha.  Misslipgloss heeft een review over de nieuwe collectie en highlighter geschreven http://www.misslipgloss.nl/chanel-collection-rouge-noir-absolument-kerst-2015/   Welke highlighter gebruiken jullie het vaakst? Ik pak echt heel vaak Soft and Gentle omdat die bijna overal bij past en gewoon supermooi is haha In de zomer maak ik meer gebruik van mijn Dior highlighter


----------



## Corally (Oct 27, 2015)

Ladyhawke said:


> @Corally oeh die heb ik ook zo mooi! Bij mij is het mooie motiefje al helemaal weg haha.  Misslipgloss heeft een review over de nieuwe collectie en highlighter geschreven http://www.misslipgloss.nl/chanel-collection-rouge-noir-absolument-kerst-2015/   Welke highlighter gebruiken jullie het vaakst? Ik pak echt heel vaak Soft and Gentle omdat die bijna overal bij past en gewoon supermooi is haha In de zomer maak ik meer gebruik van mijn Dior highlighter


  Haha oke! Die van mij is niet zó mooi meer maar ik doe mijn kwast juist op een bepaalde plek zodat ik de rest van het motiefje niet verpest haha. Maar ik gebruik hem sowieso niet vaak meer tegenwoordig, moet hem er weer eens bijpakken.  Die kerst chanel highlighter  ziet er mooi uit! Maar ik ben meer van de wat warme highlighters dus ik sla 'm over.  Soft and gentle heb ik juist van de week verkocht haha, ik vind die zo ontzettend glitterig. Ben al zoveel mac en andere make-up kwijt op marktplaats in 1,5 week. :lol:  Kan eigenlijk niet zo goed kiezen tussen mijn highlighters! De ene keer vind ik die weer de mooiste en de andere keer weer die haha. Dus ik heb niet een highlighter waarbij je echt ziet dat die echt heel veel gebruikt is. Eigenlijk ben ik wel erg benieuwd naar welke highlighters jullie allemaal hebben


----------



## linmanu (Oct 28, 2015)

Komt de collectie ook online bij de bijenkorf vandaag?  Las ik net op twitter namelijk!


----------



## Ladyhawke (Oct 28, 2015)

@ Corally Ik heb deze:
MAC Soft and Gentle
  MAC Defintely defined
  MAC Shape the Future
  Nars albatross
  Chanel poudre signee de chanel de illuminatin powder
  Dior Transalantique Diorskin Nude Tan Golden Shimmer Powder

Ik ben wel echt een sucker voor highlighters dus ben altijd blij als er 1 bijzit bij een nieuwe collectie. Ben benieuwd naar jullie collectie!


----------



## Ladyhawke (Oct 28, 2015)

linmanu said:


> Komt de collectie ook online bij de bijenkorf vandaag? Las ik net op twitter namelijk!


Morgen komt ie toch? In ieder geval op de maccosmetics site. Bij de bijenkorf is het meestal op een zaterdag

  Trouwens voor de mensen die Fashion Revival nog willen, die is weer op voorraad op maccosmetics.nl


----------



## Sulaika (Oct 28, 2015)

Fulkii said:


> Ik hoop het, want ik wil niks mislopen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


De store of de bijenkorf? Ik belde namelijk gister naar de bijenkorf en die zei dat die collectie nog lang niet uit is en dat t misschien online zou zijn (bijenkorf site) Ik snap er niks meer van.
  Komt die as zaterdag dan uit? En in de store of bijenkorf?


----------



## Sulaika (Oct 28, 2015)

DAMES!!!! Magic of the night is online op de Bijenkorf site!!!! Ik heb alles wat ik hebben wil!!! Dus morgen hoef ik niet te stalken. Ik hoop dat jullie dit snel zien!!!!


----------



## linmanu (Oct 28, 2015)

Ik heb ook alles wat ik wilde! Succes dames!


----------



## macaddictx (Oct 28, 2015)

Ben te laat! Hopen dat het morgen lukt.. Wat hebben jullie besteld?


----------



## Sulaika (Oct 28, 2015)

macaddictx said:


> Ben te laat! Hopen dat het morgen lukt.. Wat hebben jullie besteld?


  Jammer! Succes morgen.  Ik heb beide EDSF besteld. 1 oogschaduw Tonights the night. En lipsticks Evening rendevouz, please me en all fired up. Laatste 2 stonden al een tijd op mn wishlist en aangezien de paarse verpakking maar gelijk besteld. Is mn lievelings kleur


----------



## macaddictx (Oct 28, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> Ik heb beide EDSF besteld. 1 oogschaduw Tonights the night. En lipsticks Evening rendevouz, please me en all fired up. Laatste 2 stonden al een tijd op mn wishlist en aangezien de paarse verpakking maar gelijk besteld. Is mn lievelings kleur


  Dankjewel! Gelijk heb je dat je die erbij hebt besteld. 
  Ik hoop echt dat ik morgen Oh Darling, Evening Rendevouz voor mezelf en misschien All Fired Up voor mijn zusje kan bemachtigen.
  Ik ben om 10 uur morgen vrij van school, dus het zo moeten lukken met stalken.. Hoop ik haha.


----------



## Corally (Oct 28, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> DAMES!!!! Magic of the night is online op de Bijenkorf site!!!! Ik heb alles wat ik hebben wil!!! Dus morgen hoef ik niet te stalken. Ik hoop dat jullie dit snel zien!!!!


  Ik heb het gemist maarja ik ga toch geen verzending betalen voor 1 lipstick. 


Ladyhawke said:


> @ Corally Ik heb deze:  MAC Soft and Gentle MAC Defintely defined MAC Shape the Future Nars albatross Chanel poudre signee de chanel de illuminatin powder Dior Transalantique Diorskin Nude Tan Golden Shimmer Powder   Ik ben wel echt een sucker voor highlighters dus ben altijd blij als er 1 bijzit bij een nieuwe collectie. Ben benieuwd naar jullie collectie!


  Mooie collectie!  Ik ben echt zo jaloers op je Dior highlighter haha.   Hier is mijn lijst: MAC Lightscapade MAC Blonde MAC Porcelain Pink MAC Perfect Topping (originele versie) MAC Perfect Topping (tweede versie) MAC Pearl MAC Whisper of Gilt MAC Global Glow MAC Superb MAC Shell Pearl MAC Redhead MAC By Candlelight MAC Fairly Precious MAC Adored MAC Refined MAC Stereo Rose MAC Truth & Light Chanel Poudre Signée de Chanel New CID Cosmetics Sirocco Dior Amber Diamond Dior Pop Diamond Cargo Gold Coast The Body Shop Warm Glow Catrice Fairy Dust Catrice Flagg The Union Jack Catrice Vanilla Love ELF Gotta Glow GOSH Giant Sun Powder  Volgens mij zijn dit zo. Ik heb mijn vloeibare highlighters niet meegenomen. En ik heb laatst nog een aantal mac msf/highlighters verkocht dus mijn lijstje is daardoor iets korter (maar alsnog niet echt kort te noemen volgens mij... ) En dan heb ik volgens mijn nog een aantal highlighters in m'n te verkopen-stash dus die tel ik nu niet mee.


----------



## Sulaika (Oct 28, 2015)

Corally said:


> Ik heb het gemist maarja ik ga toch geen verzending betalen voor 1 lipstick.   Mooie collectie!  Ik ben echt zo jaloers op je Dior highlighter haha.   Hier is mijn lijst: MAC Lightscapade MAC Blonde MAC Porcelain Pink MAC Perfect Topping (originele versie) MAC Perfect Topping (tweede versie) MAC Pearl MAC Whisper of Gilt MAC Global Glow MAC Superb MAC Shell Pearl MAC Redhead MAC By Candlelight MAC Fairly Precious MAC Adored MAC Refined MAC Stereo Rose MAC Truth & Light Chanel Poudre Signée de Chanel New CID Cosmetics SiroccoD Dior Amber Diamond Dior Pop Diamond Cargo Gold Coast The Body Shop Warm Glow Catrice Fairy Dust Catrice Flagg The Union Jack Catrice Vanilla Love ELF Gotta Glow GOSH Giant Sun Powder  Volgens mij zijn dit zo. Ik heb mijn vloeibare highlighters niet meegenomen. En ik heb laatst nog een aantal mac msf/highlighters verkocht dus mijn lijstje is daardoor iets korter (maar alsnog niet echt kort te noemen volgens mij... ) En dan heb ik volgens mijn nog een aantal highlighters in m'n te verkopen-stash dus die tel ik nu niet mee.


   Hahaha ik heb ook geen verzendkosten betaald ik haal t op in Rdam ik werk sinds kort toch in de Bijenkorf daar alleen weekend trouwens.   Ik dacht dat je ook een EDSF wilde?  Ik heb alleen maar Gold deposit als highlighter en ik heb een sleek face form waar ook een highlighter in zit, en binnenkort dus ook OD en SoG. Meer hoef ik hoop ik niet. Tenzij er weer wat moois uit komt. Ik wil nog wel de Bronze glow Highlight van Bobbi brown die is als het goed is nu in de vaste collectie in Amerika dan ik hoop hier ook! Wil m dan met kerst halen ofzo.


----------



## Fulkii (Oct 28, 2015)

Corally said:


> Volgens mij zijn dit zo. Ik heb mijn vloeibare highlighters niet meegenomen. En ik heb laatst nog een aantal mac msf/highlighters verkocht dus mijn lijstje is daardoor iets korter (maar alsnog niet echt kort te noemen volgens mij...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Wow dat is een uitgebreide lijst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ik heb denk ik drie kwart of hetzelfde aantal aan highlighters denk ik, maar ben te lui om ze uit me makeupkast te vissen hahaha. Waar verkoop jij trouwens je makeup? Thanks!


----------



## Fulkii (Oct 28, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> Ik heb alleen maar Gold deposit als highlighter en ik heb een sleek face form waar ook een highlighter in zit, en binnenkort dus ook OD en SoG. Meer hoef ik hoop ik niet. Tenzij er weer wat moois uit komt. Ik wil nog wel de Bronze glow Highlight van Bobbi brown die is als het goed is nu in de vaste collectie in Amerika dan ik hoop hier ook! Wil m dan met kerst halen ofzo.


  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAH GEMIST! Ughhhh en heb nog wel 3x gebeld ofzo!! Heb zo geen zin om supervroeg naar de winkel te moeten gaan ALS ze er vandaag al niet lagen bij de bijenkorf (dan ga ik helemaaal flippen). Omdat ik ziek ben sinds gister (en vandaag veel erger) heb ik er helemaal niet meer aan gedacht! Morgen maar ff proberen te stalken dan op de macwebsite. Al twijfel ik wel over Evening Rendezvous en kan ik die niet meer terugbrengen als ik hem toch niet leuk blijk te vinden, that sucks. Op de bijenkorf website is trouwens alles weg van de collectie??


----------



## Sulaika (Oct 28, 2015)

Fulkii said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAH GEMIST! Ughhhh en heb nog wel 3x gebeld ofzo!! Heb zo geen zin om supervroeg naar de winkel te moeten gaan ALS ze er vandaag al niet lagen bij de bijenkorf (dan ga ik helemaaal flippen). Omdat ik ziek ben sinds gister (en vandaag veel erger) heb ik er helemaal niet meer aan gedacht! Morgen maar ff proberen te stalken dan op de macwebsite. Al twijfel ik wel over Evening Rendezvous en kan ik die niet meer terugbrengen als ik hem toch niet leuk blijk te vinden, that sucks. Op de bijenkorf website is trouwens alles weg van de collectie??


Beterschap
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Ja ik ging net kijken op de bijenkorf site en de hele collectie zie ik niet meer. Succes met staken morgen! Laatste keer was de nieuwe collectie rond 10uu online. Ik was er laatst na 10:15 maar voor 10:30 en kon ook alles krijgen.


----------



## Fulkii (Oct 28, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> Beterschap
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 en ook thanks voor de heads up, dan zorg ik idd dat ik iets voor die tijd online ben op de mobi site! Twijfel nog steeds over ER lipstick, hij ziet er bij iedereen anders uit op foto's online en ik heb er ook nog geen enkele gezien bij iemand die getint/medium donker is (zoals ik). Ughh het liefst haal ik alles in de winkel omdat het veeel leuker alles in irl uit te proberen ens en t dan zo blij en accomplished de winkel uit te lopen met je aankopen haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maar heb geeeeeeeeeen zin om zaterdag zo vroeg voor de winkel te moeten staan.


----------



## rooocelle (Oct 28, 2015)

Ik heb Oh Darling en Evening Rendezvous gekocht.


----------



## Fulkii (Oct 28, 2015)

rooocelle said:


> Ik heb Oh Darling en Evening Rendezvous gekocht.


  Nice!! *kwijl* Heb je die bij BK Amsterdam gehaald?


----------



## linmanu (Oct 29, 2015)

Wie is ook al aan het stalken?


----------



## Fulkii (Oct 29, 2015)

Ikke!  (Bij 'wat is er nieuw' en gewoon de homepage toch??)  Succes!!!


----------



## linmanu (Oct 29, 2015)

Fulkii said:


> Ikke!  (Bij 'wat is er nieuw' en gewoon de homepage toch??)  Succes!!!


 Ja klopt, jij ook succes!


----------



## macaddictx (Oct 29, 2015)

Ik stalk nu ook mee! Succes ladies!!


----------



## Fulkii (Oct 29, 2015)

Oooooook dit is irritant :meh:


----------



## Fulkii (Oct 29, 2015)

macaddictx said:


> Ik stalk nu ook mee! Succes ladies!!


  Thanks jij ook!


----------



## Ladyhawke (Oct 29, 2015)

Ik stalk ook mee!
  Ik ga voor nightmoth lipliner, dark side lipstick en oh darling!!


----------



## macaddictx (Oct 29, 2015)

Ik hoop dat die wel zo online komt. Moet nog genoeg doen voor tentamens haha.


----------



## Fulkii (Oct 29, 2015)

macaddictx said:


> Ik hoop dat die wel zo online komt. Moet nog genoeg doen voor tentamens haha.


  Hahah ja precies, heb ook wel meer te doen dan constant op me telefoon kijken:yawn:


----------



## Ladyhawke (Oct 29, 2015)

Misschien hebben ze naar de klachten geluisterd dat het eerder online was en hebben ze het gelijk getrokken


----------



## Fulkii (Oct 29, 2015)

Zoals bij de bijenkorf site bedoel je?  Daar zie ik trouwens de helft van de collectie online. Alles behalve de edsf's en lipsticks grr


----------



## Corally (Oct 29, 2015)

macaddictx said:


> Ik hoop dat die wel zo online komt. Moet nog genoeg doen voor tentamens haha.


  Ik ben klaar met m'n interview dus ik stalk ook mee! Voor 1 lipstick haha. Al moet ik nog genoeg doen voor school.  





Sulaika said:


> Hahaha ik heb ook geen verzendkosten betaald ik haal t op in Rdam ik werk sinds kort toch in de Bijenkorf daar alleen weekend trouwens.   Ik dacht dat je ook een EDSF wilde?  Ik heb alleen maar Gold deposit als highlighter en ik heb een sleek face form waar ook een highlighter in zit, en binnenkort dus ook OD en SoG. Meer hoef ik hoop ik niet. Tenzij er weer wat moois uit komt. Ik wil nog wel de Bronze glow Highlight van Bobbi brown die is als het goed is nu in de vaste collectie in Amerika dan ik hoop hier ook! Wil m dan met kerst halen ofzo.


 Handig!!  Naja ik wilde OD misschien (eigenlijk nog steeds wel), maar ik heb WOG al en ik heb zoooveeel andere highlighters. Dus alleen ER!   





Fulkii said:


> Wow dat is een uitgebreide lijst :eyelove:  Ik heb denk ik drie kwart of hetzelfde aantal aan highlighters denk ik, maar ben te lui om ze uit me makeupkast te vissen hahaha. Waar verkoop jij trouwens je makeup? Thanks!


  Haha ja xD Oeeh wil weten welke je hebt!  Ik verkoop het gewoon via marktplaats!


----------



## Corally (Oct 29, 2015)

rooocelle said:


> Ik heb Oh Darling en Evening Rendezvous gekocht.  [COLOR=CD69A1]
> 
> [/COLOR]


  Mooi! :eyelove:


----------



## macaddictx (Oct 29, 2015)

Ik zie de collectie pagina al wel, alleen nog geen producten..


----------



## Corally (Oct 29, 2015)

macaddictx said:


> Ik zie de collectie pagina al wel, alleen nog geen producten..


  Ik zie die collectie pagina niet eens? Op m'n computer en mobiel..


----------



## Fulkii (Oct 29, 2015)

Same here..


----------



## Fulkii (Oct 29, 2015)

Corally said:


> Ik zie die collectie pagina niet eens? Op m'n computer en mobiel..


  Ik zie nu boven 'Wat is er nieuw', 'Holiday' staan. Die brengt je naar de collectiepagina. Waar vervolgens geen producten staan   Ze zijn trouwens wel heeeeeeeeeeeeeel erg in de war. Want de Divine Night collectie, uit 2013 staat zelfs op de collectiepagina hahaahah :clap:


----------



## Corally (Oct 29, 2015)

Fulkii said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Ik zie die collectie pagina niet eens? Op m'n computer en mobiel..
> ...


  Oja ik zie 'm nu! Ik zat constant te refreshen op de what's new pagina. Divine Night zie ik niet? Wel heel stom als ze dat online hebben gezet haha.


----------



## macaddictx (Oct 29, 2015)

Corally said:


> Oja ik zie 'm nu! Ik zat constant te refreshen op de what's new pagina. Divine Night zie ik niet? Wel heel stom als ze dat online hebben gezet haha.


  Ik zag hem eerst ook staan, maar volgens mij hebben ze die nu weg gehaald.


----------



## Corally (Oct 29, 2015)

macaddictx said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Oja ik zie 'm nu! Ik zat constant te refreshen op de what's new pagina. Divine Night zie ik niet? Wel heel stom als ze dat online hebben gezet haha.
> ...


  Ah oke dat kan natuurlijk! Het verbaasd me echt dat het nog steeds niet online staat. Maar zal niet lang meer duren denk.


----------



## Fulkii (Oct 29, 2015)

Hahahaha ja het stond er echt op,ze hebben het nu idd weggehaald zie ik :lmao:


----------



## Corally (Oct 29, 2015)

Misschien lezen ze stiekem mee. :lol:


----------



## Fulkii (Oct 29, 2015)

Corally said:


> Oja ik zie 'm nu! Ik zat constant te refreshen op de what's new pagina. Divine Night zie ik niet? Wel heel stom als ze dat online hebben gezet haha.


  Huh wacht nee die Divine Night en andere oude holidaycollecties staan er nog steeds op maar op een andere holiday collectie pagina die ook laadt wanneer ik op holiday klik. En als ik dan weer refresh zie ik de nieuwe kerstcollecties


----------



## linmanu (Oct 29, 2015)

Duurt best lang come on Mac!


----------



## Ladyhawke (Oct 29, 2015)

Fulkii said:


> Huh wacht nee die Divine Night en andere oude holidaycollecties staan er nog steeds op maar op een andere holiday collectie pagina die ook laadt wanneer ik op holiday klik. En als ik dan weer refresh zie ik de nieuwe kerstcollecties


Haha die zie ik ook soms voorbij komen
  Come on het duurt lang! Ik wil niet nu opgeven nadat ik vanaf 10 uur aan het stalken ben


----------



## Corally (Oct 29, 2015)

Het duurt idd lang! Normaal is het wel rond 11 uur online. Ben het stalken nu al zat haha. Voornamelijk omdat ik aan het stalken ben voor maar 1 ding.


----------



## Sulaika (Oct 29, 2015)

Wat raar dat t nog steeds niet online is. Vorige keer was t na 10uur al online. Vreemd! Ik stalk mee ook al koop ik niks, ik ben benieuwd hoe lang t gaat duren voor alles uitverkocht is. Op de bijenkorf site is alles weg dat zelfs de collectie naam weg is


----------



## Sulaika (Oct 29, 2015)

rooocelle said:


> Ik heb Oh Darling en Evening Rendezvous gekocht.  [COLOR=CD69A1]
> 
> [/COLOR]


  :eyelove: Mooi! Wanneer heb je het gehaald dat je t nu al binnen hebt dan?


----------



## Sulaika (Oct 29, 2015)

Ik denk dat ze nu proberen op allebei de sites tegelijk online te krijgen! Want ook op de computer zie ik de collectie maar nog niet de producten


----------



## Ladyhawke (Oct 29, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> Wat raar dat t nog steeds niet online is. Vorige keer was t na 10uur al online. Vreemd! Ik stalk mee ook al koop ik niks, ik ben benieuwd hoe lang t gaat duren voor alles uitverkocht is. Op de bijenkorf site is alles weg dat zelfs de collectie naam weg is


Op de bijenkorf site staat nog het een en ander ik zie de collectienaam ook nog steeds!


----------



## Sulaika (Oct 29, 2015)

Ladyhawke said:


> Op de bijenkorf site staat nog het een en ander ik zie de collectienaam ook nog steeds!


 Ow! Gisteren avond kon ik t niet meer zien!


----------



## macaddictx (Oct 29, 2015)

Duurt nu wel heel erg lang. Doet me denken aan de Osbourne collectie toen..


----------



## Fulkii (Oct 29, 2015)

Ja op de bijenkorf site zie ik alles van de collectie behalve de EdSFs en de lipsticks dus. Lijkt erop dat het hem niet gaat worden vandaag met de macsite. Wat achterlijk dit


----------



## Ladyhawke (Oct 29, 2015)

Ik zou eigenlijk even willen bellen maar ik zit op m'n werk haha
  Al de hele dag de site in de gaten te houden


----------



## linmanu (Oct 29, 2015)

Denken jullie dat het vandaag nog online komt?


----------



## macaddictx (Oct 29, 2015)

Het is online! Heb zojuist Oh Darling en All Fired Up besteld.
  Wou eigenlijk ook ER, maar weet niet of ik die wel vaak zou dragen. Anders had ik hem alleen maar puur voor de verpakking gekocht.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Oct 29, 2015)

Pff jaa hoor oh darling al uitverkocht
  nouja ik heb dark side ls en nightmoth ll besteld!

Weet iemand of het nog bij Douglas online komt?


----------



## Sulaika (Oct 29, 2015)

Het is online! Hebben jullie alles?


----------



## Sulaika (Oct 29, 2015)

Ladyhawke said:


> Pff jaa hoor oh darling al uitverkocht nouja ik heb dark side ls en nightmoth ll besteld!   Weet iemand of het nog bij Douglas online komt?


  Jeetje wat kut! Ik zag nu pas dat t online was maar jullie waren eerst


----------



## Corally (Oct 29, 2015)

Ja joh Evening rendezvous is al uitverkocht.


----------



## macaddictx (Oct 29, 2015)

Ladyhawke said:


> Pff jaa hoor oh darling al uitverkocht
> nouja ik heb dark side ls en nightmoth ll besteld!
> 
> Weet iemand of het nog bij Douglas online komt?


  Ging echt snel! Ik had hem heel snel afgerekend, en toen ik terug keerde was die al uitverkocht.

  Volgens mij komt die volgende week zaterdag bij de Douglas.


----------



## Corally (Oct 29, 2015)

macaddictx said:


> Ladyhawke said:
> 
> 
> > Pff jaa hoor oh darling al uitverkocht nouja ik heb dark side ls en nightmoth ll besteld!   Weet iemand of het nog bij Douglas online komt?
> ...


  Lucky! Ik ga Douglas dan maar in de gaten houden voor ER..


----------



## Fulkii (Oct 29, 2015)

Ja ook gemist hierooo. Jammer dan. !&#^#^$ mac website. Dan maar zaterdag naar de Bijenkorf


----------



## NL5671 (Oct 31, 2015)

Ik was gisteravond langs de Bijenkorf in E'hoven geweest en baalde enorm toen ik de display zag staan. Mijn SA vertelde dat Magic of the Night al donderdag te verkrijgen was  Alleen Shaft of Gold en All Fired Up waren nog te krijgen :shock: . Heb SoG gekocht en moet maar hopen dat ik OD en ER kan scoren bij de Douglas!


----------



## Corally (Oct 31, 2015)

Pff geen Douglas lauch vandaag? Ik weet dat 7 november de officiële datum is dat alles overal verkrijgbaar moet zijn maar dat klopt vaak voor geen meter en had echt verwacht dat het vanochtend online zou komen bij Douglas omdat Bijenkorf en MAC het al hebben. Heb m'n wekker om de 10 minuten gezet, ben echt kapot. Ik had in dat collectie topic gezet dat ik geen CP wil hebben als ik 'm mis maar dat ga ik dus echt wel doen. Of een duurdere versie via marktplaats kopen. Wil ER zo graag hebben. Normaal gesproken is er ook totaal geen gezeik met kertcollecties, dan is er gewoon genoeg stock. Ik heb echt het idee dat NL geen reet heeft gekregen van de collectie.


----------



## Fulkii (Oct 31, 2015)

Heb mijn dingetjes kunnen halen vandaag. (SOG,OD en de allerlaatste ER)  Ik stond om 9.45 voor de deur samen met een ander meisje en die zei inderdaad dat de collectie er al sinds donderdag on counter was zeg maar. Ik dacht wtfffff. Ik had dus de laatste ER. Gelukkig bleek dat de highlighters pas echt vandaag verkocht werden en ze hadden er echt maar 5 ofzo!! Dus gelukkig was het het vroeg opstaan helemaal waard. Maar ze waren echt binnen 3 min weg, iedereen die maar de counter kwam (6 mensen ofzo maar) wilden zowiezo OD. SOG was nog niet uitverkocht toen ik wegging.


----------



## Fulkii (Oct 31, 2015)

Corally said:


> Pff geen Douglas lauch vandaag? Ik weet dat 7 november de officiële datum is dat alles overal verkrijgbaar moet zijn maar dat klopt vaak voor geen meter en had echt verwacht dat het vanochtend online zou komen bij Douglas omdat Bijenkorf en MAC het al hebben. Heb m'n wekker om de 10 minuten gezet, ben echt kapot. Ik had in dat collectie topic gezet dat ik geen CP wil hebben als ik 'm mis maar dat ga ik dus echt wel doen. Of een duurdere versie via marktplaats kopen. Wil ER zo graag hebben. Normaal gesproken is er ook totaal geen gezeik met kertcollecties, dan is er gewoon genoeg stock. Ik heb echt het idee dat NL geen reet heeft gekregen van de collectie.


   Klopt, iig van de highlighters is er superweinig binnen gekomen gewoon! Echt zo stom.


----------



## Corally (Oct 31, 2015)

Fulkii said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Pff geen Douglas lauch vandaag? Ik weet dat 7 november de officiële datum is dat alles overal verkrijgbaar moet zijn maar dat klopt vaak voor geen meter en had echt verwacht dat het vanochtend online zou komen bij Douglas omdat Bijenkorf en MAC het al hebben. Heb m'n wekker om de 10 minuten gezet, ben echt kapot. Ik had in dat collectie topic gezet dat ik geen CP wil hebben als ik 'm mis maar dat ga ik dus echt wel doen. Of een duurdere versie via marktplaats kopen. Wil ER zo graag hebben. Normaal gesproken is er ook totaal geen gezeik met kertcollecties, dan is er gewoon genoeg stock. Ik heb echt het idee dat NL geen reet heeft gekregen van de collectie.
> ...


  Van ER ook. Die was ook binnen een paar minuten uitverkocht op de mac site. En als ik het zo hoor was er ook niet veel in de winkel.. Maar mooi dat je alles hebt kunnen krijgen! Ben bang dat ik ER alleen via een CP of marktplaats zal krijgen. Heb vanaf nu tentamenweken dus heb ook geen tijd meer om de Douglas website te stalken. Echt kak dit.


----------



## Corally (Nov 1, 2015)

Ik ga mijn CP'er maar om een CP vragen.. Ik kan wel wachten tot zaterdag (en ER waarschijnlijk mislopen omdat ik geen tijd heb om te stalken omdat ik in de tentamenperiode zit) maar misschien is ER dan wel uitverkocht op de Amerikaanse site.. ik ga geen risico nemen.  Edit: Heb er even over nagedacht en heb haar net een pm gestuurd. Heb ook nog steeds geen lippies gekocht van die 'nieuwe' matte lip collectie dus heb ook maar meteen Velvet Teddy, D For Dangerous en Whirl op mijn cp lijstje gezet. Whirl is een twijfelgevalletje maar ik ben er zo benieuwd naar. Wil eigenlijk ook nog Tropic Tonic maar heb Vegas Volt al en wil ook Men Love Mystery maar ik heb Up The Amp al, en dat schijnen bijna dupes te zijn dus daar wacht ik nog even mee.


----------



## Fulkii (Nov 2, 2015)

Na lang nadenken heb ik besloten me Evening Rendezvous toch te verkopen, ik vind hem gewoon niet zo mooi bij mij. Ik heb hem 2x in de winkel getest, dus ik mijn exemplaar is nog ongebruikt! Anyone interested??? PM me!! Anders gaat ie op marktplaats


----------



## Sulaika (Nov 2, 2015)

Ik ben echt blij met alles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ik had trouwens ook Moon is Blue oogschaduw gekocht
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  OD was voor mij een twijfel maar ik heb m getest en hij kan prima op mijn huidskleur....ik doe sowieso nooit te veel highlighter op. Ik was erop voorbereid dat ik m moest verkopen maar dat hoeft gelukkig niet meer.

  Voorlopig ga ik niks meer kopen, de collecties die er gaan komen zijn voor mij niet erg interessant. Ik wil wel van de Faerie Whispers 1 kwast (133) en van Dark desires 1 oogschaduw Midnight Tryst en de 246 kwast.

  En misschien wat van de Selena collectie.

  Jullie nog wat van de komende collecties op jullie wishlist staan ?


----------



## Corally (Nov 2, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> Ik ben echt blij met alles :eyelove:  Ik had trouwens ook Moon is Blue oogschaduw gekocht  OD was voor mij een twijfel maar ik heb m getest en hij kan prima op mijn huidskleur....ik doe sowieso nooit te veel highlighter op. Ik was erop voorbereid dat ik m moest verkopen maar dat hoeft gelukkig niet meer.  Voorlopig ga ik niks meer kopen, de collecties die er gaan komen zijn voor mij niet erg interessant. Ik wil wel van de Faerie Whispers 1 kwast (133) en van Dark desires 1 oogschaduw Midnight Tryst en de 246 kwast.  En misschien wat van de Selena collectie.  Jullie nog wat van de komende collecties op jullie wishlist staan ?


  Wat heb je nou allemaal gekocht dan?  Fijn dat alles bevalt.  Selena is nog zo ver weg joh! Richting eind 2016. Denk dus dat er nog wel wat meer komt wat je wilt hebben haha. :haha: Er zijn nog zoveel collecties niet bekend.  Mijn huidige wishlist:  Van Ellie Goulding: Powder Blush I'll Hold My Breath - Medium warm bronze (Matte)/Peachy pink pearl (Satin) -> heel misschien Lipstick Without Your Love - Warm seashell pink (luster) -> alleen als het een cremesheen is want het is onduidelijk of het nou een lustre is of een cremesheen Lipstick Only You - Muted midtone coral (lustre) -> zelfde als hierboven Halcyon Nights - 4 powder shadows with a skinfinish underneath -> misschien  Van Faerie Whispers: Fly By Twilight foiled shadow - Taupe -> misschien, vind de swatches van de foiled eyeshadows er niet heel spannend uitzien          Pearl Sunshine beauty powder - Soft peach w/ pink pearl       Cheek Pollen blush - Warm nude (Satin)    A Sprinkle of Magic l/s - Dirty orange nude (Frost) -> misschien, alleen als die niet frosty is Midsummer Night l/s - Midtone coral nude (Cremesheen)     Among the Fireflies l/s - Soft mocha (Cremesheen)      Er zullen vast wel wat dingen afvallen!


----------



## Sulaika (Nov 2, 2015)

Corally said:


> Er zullen vast wel wat dingen afvallen!


Ik heb de EDSF in OD en SoG.  ER, PM, AFU ls en de oogschaduws Tonights the night en Moon is Blue gekocht!

  Die soft mocha kleur lijkt mij ook wel wat van de Faerie Whispers maar moet echt swatches zien.
  Ja die foiled eyeshadows zien er niet echt bijzonder uit vind ik.
  Die Selena is nog ver weg idd....ik zal ook vast wat van de zomer collectie kopen


----------



## Corally (Nov 2, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> Ik heb de EDSF in OD en SoG.  ER, PM, AFU ls en de oogschaduws Tonights the night en Moon is Blue gekocht!  Die soft mocha kleur lijkt mij ook wel wat van de Faerie Whispers maar moet echt swatches zien. Ja die foiled eyeshadows zien er niet echt bijzonder uit vind ik. Die Selena is nog ver weg idd....ik zal ook vast wat van de zomer collectie kopen :flower:


  Oeeh aardig wat bij elkaar!  Dan is het echt fijn als alles is wat je ervan verwacht had. En je hebt dan van elke kleur verpakking een paar dingen dus dat is ook heel leuk haha.  Ik heb sowieso swatches nodig om te beslissen haha. Het klinkt meestal mooier in de color story dan dat het echt is.  Die foiled eyeshadows zien er mooier uit in de pan, maar ik ben een sucker voor taupe dus wie weet! Maar denk eigenlijk dat het een skip wordt want het zal vast weer een belachelijke prijs hebben die ik niet wil betalen voor een mono oogschaduw.  Ik wil ook wel wat van de Selena collectie trouwens! Ben benieuwd hoe de collectie eruit gaat zien.


----------



## linmanu (Nov 2, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> Ik heb de EDSF in OD en SoG.  ER, PM, AFU ls en de oogschaduws Tonights the night en Moon is Blue gekocht!  Die soft mocha kleur lijkt mij ook wel wat van de Faerie Whispers maar moet echt swatches zien. Ja die foiled eyeshadows zien er niet echt bijzonder uit vind ik. Die Selena is nog ver weg idd....ik zal ook vast wat van de zomer collectie kopen :flower:


 Heb je tonights the night al gedragen? Ik vind het echt prachtig! Hoe ziet de 246 kwast eruit? Kan het niet vinden!


----------



## Sulaika (Nov 2, 2015)

linmanu said:


> Heb je tonights the night al gedragen? Ik vind het echt prachtig! Hoe ziet de 246 kwast eruit? Kan het niet vinden!


  Nee nog niet gedragen maar heb m al geswatched en hij is echt prachtig.  Ik weet niet hoe die 246 kwast eruit ziet ik heb gelezen dat t een synthetische oogschaduw kwast is. Ik hou van kwasten dus koop meestal ook de kwasten die bij een collectie uitgekomen zeker als ze LE zijn


----------



## Fulkii (Nov 6, 2015)

Zocht iemand deze highlighter van Dior nog?  http://www.debijenkorf.nl/dior-golden-light-compact-poeder-2068090794


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Nov 6, 2015)

Heb ik nou weer naast de MSF Oh, Darling gezeten of is hij nooit beschikbaar geweest op de Douglas site?


----------



## Corally (Nov 7, 2015)

Ik durf het niet te zeggen! Wel jammer dat je hem niet hebt kunnen bemachtigen!    Mijn CP is een eergisteren verstuurd dus ik zou ER en de andere lippies met een beetje geluk over een paar dagen moeten hebben.


----------



## Sulaika (Nov 11, 2015)

Mijn wishlist Dark desires collectie
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Ik zou minder gaan kopen pffff

  Lipstick - Heavy petting
  Into  the well eyeshadow - Midnight Tryst
  Khol potlood - Raven (misschien ook Mystery)
  246 Kwast.

  Gaan jullie nog iets halen uit deze collectie?


----------



## Corally (Nov 11, 2015)

Nope, niks! Heb Boyfriend Stealer al trouwens.  En mijn lippies zijn binnen  Nog niet uitgeprobeerd maar ze zien er mooi uit! :flower:


----------



## Sulaika (Nov 11, 2015)

Corally said:


> En mijn lippies zijn binnen
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Geweldig zo'n Cp!


----------



## Corally (Nov 12, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, niks! Heb Boyfriend Stealer al trouwens.   En mijn lippies zijn binnen   Nog niet uitgeprobeerd maar ze zien er mooi uit! :flower:
> ...


  Ja echt wel! En heb ook drie parfums binnen gekregen dus ik ben helemaal happy.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Heb toch nog Oh, Darling kunnen bemachtigen! Wel m'n les geleerd voor de volgende collecties. Nu staan Ellie, Faerie en Charlotte op mijn lijstje.


----------



## Fulkii (Nov 12, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> Mijn wishlist Dark desires collectie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ik ben wel klaar voor dit jaar denk ik haha. En ik heb ook flink gezondigd bij de 40% korting actie bij de ici. Heb hele mooie nude lippes gehaald voor donker/getinte huid van YSL en Chanel die ik al heel lang wilde. 40% dus dit was me kans eindelijk xD 
Heavy petting leek wel mooi maar vind m niet uniek genoeg. Ik zie eigenlijk niks aan deze collectie wat me ook maar enigzins aanspreekt moet ik eerlijk zeggen en nadat ik de swatchen etc op temptalia heb gezien, wel zeker weet van niet, hijs super sheer! Ik heb inmiddels wel genoeg rode en donkere lippies, dus wordt een skip. 


  Ik zie trouwens ook niks spannends aankomen wat mac betreft, of ligt het aan mij? Ik missss echt van die knal collecties zoals To the Beach of Venomous Villains waarbij je rustig 300 euro apart kan leggen bahahah
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Me portemonnee mist het niet, maar ben lang niet heel excited geweest voor het merendeel van een mac collectie :/, meestal 0-3 items nog maar op me wishlist


----------



## Fulkii (Nov 12, 2015)

Ah congrats!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Douglas? Hoop dat je niet hebt hoeven te kamperen voor de deur of iets!


----------



## Fulkii (Nov 12, 2015)

allthingsmakeup said:


> Heb toch nog Oh, Darling kunnen bemachtigen! Wel m'n les geleerd voor de volgende collecties. Nu staan Ellie, Faerie en Charlotte op mijn lijstje.


 Ah congrats!! 



 Douglas? Hoop dat je niet hebt hoeven te kamperen voor de deur of iets!

(had perongeluk op reply geklikt)


----------



## Corally (Nov 12, 2015)

Fulkii said:


> Ik zie trouwens ook niks spannends aankomen wat mac betreft, of ligt het aan mij? Ik missss echt van die knal collecties zoals To the Beach of Venomous Villains waarbij je rustig 300 euro apart kan leggen bahahah:2cents: Me portemonnee mist het niet, maar ben lang niet heel excited geweest voor het merendeel van een mac collectie :/, meestal 0-3 items nog maar op me wishlist


  Ik heb zelf aardig wat interesse Faerie Whispers en ook nog een beetje in Ellie Goulding en Zac Posen en ook wel de lippies van Charlotte Olympia, maar heb zeker meer swatches nodig. Maar idd, de dagen dat ik honderden euro's per collectie uitgaf zijn al een tijdje voorbij. Laatste keer dat ik dat deed was met Heavenly Creatures (grootste haul ever voor mij), maar een groot deel daarvan heb ik alweer verkocht haha en sommige dingen heb ik nog te koop staan. :haha: Ik zit meestal in de 0-2 range per collectie tegenwoordig, maar dat komt ook een wel beetje omdat ik al 1. zoveel make-up heb en 2. mac constant duurder wordt (dus soms zitten er ook dingen in een collectie die ik wel wil hebben maar te duur vind voor wat het is en dat ik het gewoon weiger te kopen haha). Vind het niet héél erg eigenlijk, scheelt een boel geld! :lol:


----------



## Corally (Nov 12, 2015)

allthingsmakeup said:


> Heb toch nog Oh, Darling kunnen bemachtigen! Wel m'n les geleerd voor de volgende collecties. Nu staan Ellie, Faerie en Charlotte op mijn lijstje.


  Mooi! :flower:


----------



## Fulkii (Nov 12, 2015)

Corally said:


> Ik heb zelf aardig wat interesse Faerie Whispers en ook nog een beetje in Ellie Goulding en Zac Posen en ook wel de lippies van Charlotte Olympia, maar heb zeker meer swatches nodig. Maar idd, de dagen dat ik honderden euro's per collectie uitgaf zijn al een tijdje voorbij. Laatste keer dat ik dat deed was met Heavenly Creatures (grootste haul ever voor mij), maar een groot deel daarvan heb ik alweer verkocht haha en sommige dingen heb ik nog te koop staan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja ik werd helemaal verliefd toen ik al sneak peeks op instagram zag van FW, maar ik denk dat het voor mij uiteindelijk geen collectie is waar ik iets van ga kopen. Vooral die oogschaduws dacht ik echt wauwiee. Maar ze lijken heel sheer te zijn en dat vind ik een beetje jammer vooral voor die hoeveeheid en prijs. En ik heb mac oogschaduws min of meer afgezworen tenzij het een heeeele unieke kleur is. De lippenstifts klinken wel mooi, maar heb echt al genoeg koraal en beige tinten. Ik moet zowiezo echt ff kappen met lipsticks kopen het loopt uit de hand bij mij. Ook van allebei die designer collecties (vooral Charlotte Olympia) vind ik de lipsticks echt heeeel mooi, maar heb het geld er niet voorover door de speciale verpakking. Dus wederom skippen. Niks uit de Ellie Goulding collectie komt helaas in de buurt van iets wat past bij mijn huidtint dus, al klinkt alles wel heel mooi qua kleur. Moet zeggen dat ik wel blij ben dat ik daar niet voor zal hoeven stalken of iets, dat wordt weer vechten xD

  Ja ik heb echt precies dezelfde redenen voor het aanzienelijk minder LE mac kopen als jij eigenlijk. HAHAH jaaaa Heavenly Creatures was ook voor mij btj out of control qua aankopen! 

  Ik denk dat ik maar snel mijn markplaats sale lijstje ga maken! Genoeg mac miskopen hiero. Trouwens, kom je er voor redelijke prijzen vanaf? ( zeg maar niet minder dan 70% vd prijs)


----------



## Corally (Nov 12, 2015)

Fulkii said:


> Ja ik werd helemaal verliefd toen ik al sneak peeks op instagram zag van FW, maar ik denk dat het voor mij uiteindelijk geen collectie is waar ik iets van ga kopen. Vooral die oogschaduws dacht ik echt wauwiee. Maar ze lijken heel sheer te zijn en dat vind ik een beetje jammer vooral voor die hoeveeheid en prijs. En ik heb mac oogschaduws min of meer afgezworen tenzij het een heeeele unieke kleur is. De lippenstifts klinken wel mooi, maar heb echt al genoeg koraal en beige tinten. Ik moet zowiezo echt ff kappen met lipsticks kopen het loopt uit de hand bij mij. Ook van allebei die designer collecties (vooral Charlotte Olympia) vind ik de lipsticks echt heeeel mooi, maar heb het geld er niet voorover door de speciale verpakking. Dus wederom skippen. Niks uit de Ellie Goulding collectie komt helaas in de buurt van iets wat past bij mijn huidtint dus, al klinkt alles wel heel mooi qua kleur. Moet zeggen dat ik wel blij ben dat ik daar niet voor zal hoeven stalken of iets, dat wordt weer vechten xD  Ja ik heb echt precies dezelfde redenen voor het aanzienelijk minder LE mac kopen als jij eigenlijk. HAHAH jaaaa Heavenly Creatures was ook voor mij btj out of control qua aankopen!   Ik denk dat ik maar snel mijn markplaats sale lijstje ga maken! Genoeg mac miskopen hiero. Trouwens, kom je er voor redelijke prijzen vanaf? ( zeg maar niet minder dan 70% vd prijs)


  Hangt er vanaf hoeveel je het gebruikt hebt! En om wat voor product het gaat. Mineralize en ED producten gaan vrij makkelijk weg. Dingen die ik alleen maar geswatched of een of twee keer gebruikt heb zet ik voor +-  -20% minder op marktplaats en als ik het vaker gebruikt heb doe ik een lagere prijs. En ik ben al aardig wat dingen kwijt maar er staat ook nog veel te koop (dus misschien moet ik sommige prijzen toch wat verlagen maar ik wacht hier nog even mee). En er zijn altijd mensen die een debiel aanbod doen, maar dat is niet alleen met mac. Als je het niet wilt voor de prijs moet je gewoon nee zeggen, klaar. Wat ik verkocht heb aan MAC heb ik allemaal voor mijn vraagprijs verkocht. Mijn advertenties worden trouwens over twee dagen van marktplaats gehaald, heb zo geen zin om ze er weer op te zetten. :haha: Zo irritant aan marktplaats.


----------



## rooocelle (Nov 12, 2015)

Oh laat me weten als je iets erop zet! Niet dat ik net als bij @Corally alle leuke dingen misloop hahah


----------



## Sulaika (Nov 17, 2015)

En ik koop best vaak dingen op MP ...nu bv een lipstick Godess of the sea van die zomer collectie van vorig jaar of 2 jaar terug. Ik vind het eigenlijk wel eng om daar te kopen ben altijd bang dat ik genaaid word. Ik verkoop ook wel eens wat gister nog iets op de post gedaan voor iemand van Lime Crime.


Corally said:


> Hangt er vanaf hoeveel je het gebruikt hebt! En om wat voor product het gaat. Mineralize en ED producten gaan vrij makkelijk weg. Dingen die ik alleen maar geswatched of een of twee keer gebruikt heb zet ik voor +- -20% minder op marktplaats en als ik het vaker gebruikt heb doe ik een lagere prijs. En ik ben al aardig wat dingen kwijt maar er staat ook nog veel te koop (dus misschien moet ik sommige prijzen toch wat verlagen maar ik wacht hier nog even mee). En er zijn altijd mensen die een debiel aanbod doen, maar dat is niet alleen met mac. Als je het niet wilt voor de prijs moet je gewoon nee zeggen, klaar. Wat ik verkocht heb aan MAC heb ik allemaal voor mijn vraagprijs verkocht. Mijn advertenties worden trouwens over twee dagen van marktplaats gehaald, heb zo geen zin om ze er weer op te zetten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  En ik koop best vaak dingen op MP ...nu bv een mac lipstick Godess of the sea van die zomer collectie van vorig jaar of 2 jaar terug. Ik vind het eigenlijk wel eng om daar te kopen ben altijd bang dat ik genaaid word. Ik verkoop ook wel eens wat gister nog iets op de post gedaan voor iemand van Lime Crime.

  Wat heb jij erop staan? Kan ik het ook in de gaten houden als je wat erop hebt staan


----------



## Fulkii (Nov 17, 2015)

rooocelle said:


> Oh laat me weten als je iets erop zet! Niet dat ik net als bij @Corally alle leuke dingen misloop hahah


  Zal ik zeker doen!


----------



## Sulaika (Nov 17, 2015)

Fulkii said:


> Zal ik zeker doen!


  Mij ook!  Ik wil dan ook ff kijken of ik wat van je kan overnemen.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Nov 18, 2015)

Wel een beetje dubbel die advertenties op MP. Uit nieuwsgierigheid even gekeken. Het argument wat verkopers gebruiken is: ja ik had er 2 gekocht maar heb er maar een nodig en daarom verkoop ik mijn BU zodat ik andere mensen blij kan maken. Dit klinkt nobel maar als je ziet dat ze deze per opbod verkopen, dan is bij mij het sociale gevoel weg. De werkelijke vraag is welke intentie had de verkoper toen hij 2 dezelfde items kocht? Voor mij de reden om ver van MP weg te blijven.


----------



## Sulaika (Nov 18, 2015)

allthingsmakeup said:


> Wel een beetje dubbel die advertenties op MP. Uit nieuwsgierigheid even gekeken. Het argument wat verkopers gebruiken is: ja ik had er 2 gekocht maar heb er maar een nodig en daarom verkoop ik mijn BU zodat ik andere mensen blij kan maken. Dit klinkt nobel maar als je ziet dat ze deze per opbod verkopen, dan is bij mij het sociale gevoel weg. De werkelijke vraag is welke intentie had de verkoper toen hij 2 dezelfde items kocht? Voor mij de reden om ver van MP weg te blijven.


  Hahahaha echt he! Ik geloof er geen zak van LOL  Heb je ook die advertentie gezien van iemand die opgelicht is? Ze heeft dus 112€ overgemaakt naar iemand voor mac spullen en heeft nooit wat ontvangen.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Nov 18, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> *Heb je ook die advertentie gezien van iemand die opgelicht is? Ze heeft dus 112€ overgemaakt naar iemand voor mac spullen en heeft nooit wat ontvangen. *


  Nee nog niet! Ik vind het sneu voor de koper, maar ook een beetje naïef. Ik vind €50,- al eng om over te maken aan iemand die ik (nog) niet ken.


----------



## Fulkii (Nov 19, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> En ik koop best vaak dingen op MP ...nu bv een lipstick Godess of the sea van die zomer collectie van vorig jaar of 2 jaar terug. Ik vind het eigenlijk wel eng om daar te kopen ben altijd bang dat ik genaaid word. Ik verkoop ook wel eens wat gister nog iets op de post gedaan voor iemand van Lime Crime. En ik koop best vaak dingen op MP ...nu bv een mac lipstick Godess of the sea van die zomer collectie van vorig jaar of 2 jaar terug. Ik vind het eigenlijk wel eng om daar te kopen ben altijd bang dat ik genaaid word. Ik verkoop ook wel eens wat gister nog iets op de post gedaan voor iemand van Lime Crime.  Wat heb jij erop staan? Kan ik het ook in de gaten houden als je wat erop hebt staan


  Ik heb er nu nog niks op staan, maar heb me Evening Rendezvous daar wel kunnen verkopen yay!


----------



## Fulkii (Nov 19, 2015)

allthingsmakeup said:


> Wel een beetje dubbel die advertenties op MP. Uit nieuwsgierigheid even gekeken. Het argument wat verkopers gebruiken is: ja ik had er 2 gekocht maar heb er maar een nodig en daarom verkoop ik mijn BU zodat ik andere mensen blij kan maken. Dit klinkt nobel maar als je ziet dat ze deze per opbod verkopen, dan is bij mij het sociale gevoel weg. De werkelijke vraag is welke intentie had de verkoper toen hij 2 dezelfde items kocht? Voor mij de reden om ver van MP weg te blijven.


  HAHA jaaaaa en dan beginnen ze met prijs die minstens 10 euro hoger is dan de originele prijs en dan wachten ze nog tot mensen gaan bieden! Doe je dan idd niet zo "nobel" voor inderdaad..


----------



## Fulkii (Nov 19, 2015)

Oja wat ik ook heel grappig vind is al die neppe MAC dingen die je op marktplaats kan vinden hahahaha xD Wie trapt daar nou in gek! (Aannemende dat er vooral mac verslaafden naar marktplaats gaan voor mac). Soms zetten ze er gelukkig wel "namaak" bij, scheelt weer voor diegene die niet zo bekend zijn met mac


----------



## Sulaika (Nov 19, 2015)

Fulkii said:


> Oja wat ik ook heel grappig vind is al die neppe MAC dingen die je op marktplaats kan vinden hahahaha xD Wie trapt daar nou in gek! (Aannemende dat er vooral mac verslaafden naar marktplaats gaan voor mac). Soms zetten ze er gelukkig wel "namaak" bij, scheelt weer voor diegene die niet zo bekend zijn met mac


Hahahhaa...echt hé...en dan die prijzen alsof een mac zo weinig kost LOL


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Nov 23, 2015)

Wel een beetje wennen maar volgens mij wordt de nieuwe lay-out wel mooi.


----------



## Corally (Nov 23, 2015)

Fulkii said:


> Zal ik zeker doen!





Sulaika said:


> Mij ook!  Ik wil dan ook ff kijken of ik wat van je kan overnemen.



En mij ook!


----------



## Corally (Nov 23, 2015)

allthingsmakeup said:


> Wel een beetje wennen maar volgens mij wordt de nieuwe lay-out wel mooi.



Onzettend wennen! ik vond het oude forum eigenlijk handiger werken haha. Maar het ziet er wel mooier uit.


----------



## Sulaika (Nov 23, 2015)

Ziet er mooi uit idd...in mijn lievelings kleur paars. Ik zie de smileys niet meer en kan geen thanks meer geven.


----------



## Corally (Nov 23, 2015)

Moet je bij de general settings veranderen! Ik had hetzelfde probleem. Dit moet je aan hebben staan: Enhanced Interface - Full WYSIWYG Editing.


Ik mis zelf ontzettend dat gebeuren met hoeveel nieuwe posts er zijn zodat je meteen na de nieuwste post kan gaan. Nu moet je echt gaan zoeken waar de nieuwe berichten beginnen. Ik hoop dat ze dat nog veranderen. En ik hoop dat de plaatjes aan de zijkant ook terugkomen.


----------



## Sulaika (Nov 25, 2015)

Thanks. Ik zie ze wel nu maar nu moeten we zeker de smiley code typen 
Die foto's aan de zijkant mis ik ook ja....ik ga echt niet elke pagina af om een foto te bekijken hoor. Hoop dat ze dat wel terug zetten


----------



## Corally (Nov 25, 2015)

Smileys kan je gewoon vinden boven het vakje waarin je typt!


----------



## Sulaika (Nov 25, 2015)

Ja het rare is dat wanneer ik op een smiley klik hij niet in de tekst vak komt. Maar als ik de code typ wel.....vreemd


----------



## Corally (Nov 25, 2015)

Oh wat raar, ik heb dat probleem niet. Misschien moet je het even aankaarten in dit topic: http://www.specktra.net/showthread....edback-and-suggestions-with-the-new-site-here!


----------



## Fulkii (Nov 25, 2015)

Heyyyyyyy ik heb jullie gevonden :d


----------



## Sulaika (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks! Ik kijk wel wanneer ik dat doe.

 Heeft iemand wat van de Dark desires colletie gehaald?

 Ik heb alleen de kwast, oogpotlood raven en ls Heavy petting gehaald. Ik wilde nog midnight tryst halen maar volgens mij lijkt hij veel op embark.


----------



## Corally (Nov 27, 2015)

Nope, niks gekocht!


----------



## Fulkii (Nov 30, 2015)

Hey girls, klopt t dat de MAC collection calendar, het volledige overzicht van wat er uitkomt, nog niet beschikbaar is op dit nieuwe forum?


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 30, 2015)

Fulkii said:


> Hey girls, klopt t dat de MAC collection calendar, het volledige overzicht van wat er uitkomt, nog niet beschikbaar is op dit nieuwe forum?



You should be able to see the calendar. Does this link work for you?

2015 MAC Collection Calendar


----------



## Sulaika (Dec 1, 2015)

Fulkii said:


> Hey girls, klopt t dat de MAC collection calendar, het volledige overzicht van wat er uitkomt, nog niet beschikbaar is op dit nieuwe forum?



De link die Naynadine gepost heeft doet t wel bij mij.


----------



## Sulaika (Dec 1, 2015)

Vandaag mn bestelling ontvangen en ja hoor geen Raven....en dit terwijl hij gewoon online staat en stond pfffff moe word ik ervan!


----------



## Corally (Dec 3, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> Vandaag mn bestelling ontvangen en ja hoor geen Raven....en dit terwijl hij gewoon online staat en stond pfffff moe word ik ervan!


Oh irritant!


----------



## Sulaika (Dec 3, 2015)

En nou ben ik boos hoor. Heb hoe dom ook heb ik m weer besteld op 2dec. En normaal moet je wel na een dag een mail krijgen van je bestelling is verzonden. Vandaag dus niks ontvangen dus log ik net in op de mac site en guess what? Staat het op geannuleerd terwijl ik betaald heb.
Ik heb net een boos mailtje gestuurd ben benieuwd wat ze nu te melden hebben


----------



## Corally (Dec 3, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> En nou ben ik boos hoor. Heb hoe dom ook heb ik m weer besteld op 2dec. En normaal moet je wel na een dag een mail krijgen van je bestelling is verzonden. Vandaag dus niks ontvangen dus log ik net in op de mac site en guess what? Staat het op geannuleerd terwijl ik betaald heb.
> Ik heb net een boos mailtje gestuurd ben benieuwd wat ze nu te melden hebben



Lekker dan :S Ben benieuwd wat ze te zeggen hebben.


----------



## Fulkii (Dec 7, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> You should be able to see the calendar. Does this link work for you?
> 
> 2015 MAC Collection Calendar



The link works, thanks Nadine!


----------



## Fulkii (Dec 7, 2015)

Sulaika said:


> En nou ben ik boos hoor. Heb hoe dom ook heb ik m weer besteld op 2dec. En normaal moet je wel na een dag een mail krijgen van je bestelling is verzonden. Vandaag dus niks ontvangen dus log ik net in op de mac site en guess what? Staat het op geannuleerd terwijl ik betaald heb.
> Ik heb net een boos mailtje gestuurd ben benieuwd wat ze nu te melden hebben



Oh jeej. Heb je al wat gehoord? Ik probeer het altijd te vermijden om van die verschrikkelijke website te bestellen. Aangezien ze niet begrijpen wat klantenservice is echt mongolen zijn het


----------



## Sulaika (Dec 11, 2015)

Als het goed is komt het morgen binnen. 3x moeten bestellen dus...en geen eens een compensatie of zo....Echt SLECHT!


----------



## Corally (Dec 27, 2015)

Waah echt awesome. Heb nog geen twee weken geleden een OPI All Stars 10-pack (mini's) gewonnen en ik heb net een mailtje gekregen dat ik Becca x Jaclyn Hill Champagne Glow Palette heb gewonnen. Ik win echt bijna nooit iets en ik wilde heel graag Champagne Pop dus echt supertof dit!! Ben nog wakker en ik moest dit even met jullie delen, ben zo blij hihi! 

Ik hoop dat jullie een leuke kerst hebben gehad!


----------



## Sulaika (Dec 28, 2015)

Wat goed! Gefeliciteerd!!!


----------



## Fulkii (Dec 28, 2015)

Gefeliciteerd!! Waar heb je dat gewonnen? Ik heb ook eeeeindelijk Champagne Pop te pakken hij wordt bij een nederlandse webshop verkocht was zoooo blij, vooral omdat t niet lukte het uit Amerika te halen.


----------



## bebeflamand (Dec 28, 2015)

Mag ik vragen welke webshop dit is?


----------



## Fulkii (Dec 28, 2015)

bebeflamand said:


> Mag ik vragen welke webshop dit is?



Nee dat hou ik liever voor mezelf. 

Haha GRAPJE  hier is de link van de webshop
https://www.babassu.nl/shop/becca/skin-perfector-pressed-champagne-pop-limited-edition/


----------



## bebeflamand (Dec 28, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Corally (Dec 29, 2015)

Bedankt meiden! Ben er zooo blij mee.  Ik wist al dat Champagne Pop te bestellen was bij Babassu maar vond het aardig wat geld voor 1 highlighter dus ik wilde er nog even mee wachten. Ben blij dat ik dat gedaan heb haha.


----------



## Sulaika (Dec 30, 2015)

Thnx voor die site.....ik wil die Becca ever matte poreless primer al eeuwen hebben en zie dat ze die ook hebben


----------



## Corally (Jan 1, 2016)

Was alles van Faerie Whispers wel online verkrijgbaar vandaag bij Douglas? :/ Ik zie alleen de lipgloss en kwast..


----------



## Sulaika (Jan 1, 2016)

Ik hield gister al alles in de gaten. Op de bijenkorf site staat alles online behalve de blushes maar nog niet te bestellen. Ik weet niet waarop ze wachten eigenlijk maar goed. Ima keep stalking LOL


----------



## Corally (Jan 1, 2016)

Misschien wachten ze tot morgen omdat het nieuwjaarsdag is..  Gelukkig nieuwjaar trouwens 

Wat staat er op jouw lijstje? Ik ga denk ik alleen Among the Fireflies kopen. Ik had nog wel meer op mijn lijstje staan, o.a. beide blushes en sparkling rose, maar heb teveel geld uitgegeven met de Rituals en H&M sale.


----------



## Sulaika (Jan 1, 2016)

Gelukkig nieuw jaar 

Ik wil ook ATF en Misschien MSN en toch 1 oogshaduw Faerie Fayre. Van de Ellie Goulding wil ik toch zo'n paletje die Halcyon Nights lijkt mij wel wat.
Ik was ook geïnteresseerd in een blush volgens mij die Pollen ofzo maar zag dat t bijna als Love Joy blush is en die heb ik al.


----------



## Corally (Jan 1, 2016)

Faerie Fayre is mooi idd.  Als de oogschaduws wat goedkoper waren had ik ook nog wel een paar gekocht. Cheek Pollen lijkt me juist heel anders dan Love Joy? Op Temptalia's wangen vind ik hem zo mooi maar alle andere swatches die ik heb gezien heb zijn totaal anders, heel erg oranjebruinig. Dus ik neem het risico niet omdat de kleuren op T's foto's altijd afwijken. Ik skip Ellie Goulding trouwens, vond de collectie uiteindelijk erg tegenvallen. Only You vind ik wel mooi maar niet spectaculair.


----------



## Sulaika (Jan 1, 2016)

Ooowww nu twijfel ik hahahaa....misschien neem ik m toch dan


----------



## Corally (Jan 1, 2016)

Hahaha oeps


----------



## Sulaika (Jan 2, 2016)

Corally said:


> Hahaha oeps



Faerie  whispers is online op Douglas


----------



## Corally (Jan 2, 2016)

Jaa ik zag het! Het werd gister weer heel laat dus ik ben net wakker. Maar ik heb vanochtend halfslapend in bed de lipstick besteld hihi. Het verbaasd me dat bijna alles er nog is eigenlijk.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Jan 3, 2016)

Ha iedereen! Voor jou begint het nieuwe jaar in ieder geval goed Corally gefeliciteerd! 
Even tussendoor, nix van mac gekocht, goed hè. Nee, ik heb besloten dat ik het dit jaar een beetje anders ga doen. Ik blijf een zwak voor MSF's houden en als mac echt een aparte collectie heeft ga ik ervoor en anders laat ik 'm voorbij gaan. Ik merk namelijk dat ik ook graag andere (bekende en minder bekende) merken wil proberen. Gelukkig zijn steeds meer merken nu ook in Nederland en Europa verkrijgbaar. Mac is leuk maar ook een heleboel gedoe...


----------



## Fulkii (Jan 3, 2016)

Corally said:


> Jaa ik zag het! Het werd gister weer heel laat dus ik ben net wakker. Maar ik heb vanochtend halfslapend in bed de lipstick besteld hihi. Het verbaasd me dat bijna alles er nog is eigenlijk.



Ten eerste gelukkig nieuwjaar iedereen!! 
Aaahhh wat baal ik dat ik dit nu pas allemaal lees. Die kleur is denk ik helemaal uitverkocht overal. Morgen wat filialen bellen als dat nog zin heeft. Dat was de enige lippie waarin in geinteresseerd was. Door de feestdagen helemaal vergeten alles in de gaten te houden  bij de bijenkorf dh zag ik wel dat alles al uitverkocht was van die kleur. Ughhhhh wat baal ik zeg. Hoop  dat ie niet op mijn niet-meant-to-be lijstje eindigt :'(


----------



## Sulaika (Jan 4, 2016)

Fulkii said:


> Ten eerste gelukkig nieuwjaar iedereen!!
> Aaahhh wat baal ik dat ik dit nu pas allemaal lees. Die kleur is denk ik helemaal uitverkocht overal. Morgen wat filialen bellen als dat nog zin heeft. Dat was de enige lippie waarin in geinteresseerd was. Door de feestdagen helemaal vergeten alles in de gaten te houden  bij de bijenkorf dh zag ik wel dat alles al uitverkocht was van die kleur. Ughhhhh wat baal ik zeg. Hoop  dat ie niet op mijn niet-meant-to-be lijstje eindigt :'(


Welke wilde je hebben dan?
k vind t raar dat t  niet op de MAC site zelf staat


----------



## Fulkii (Jan 4, 2016)

Sulaika said:


> Welke wilde je hebben dan?
> k vind t raar dat t  niet op de MAC site zelf staat



Ik wilde among the fireflies,maar heb m alsnog gescoord via de FS in dh! Yeeeeeeyyy!


----------



## Sulaika (Jan 4, 2016)

De collecties staa nu online op de MAC site (mobiele)


----------



## Sulaika (Jan 4, 2016)

hmmm toch nog niet ik zie de collecties bij 'wat is er nieuw' maar de producten zelf zie ik niet als ik erop klik.


----------



## Sulaika (Jan 4, 2016)

T staat er nu echt op!


----------



## Sulaika (Jan 5, 2016)

Fulkii said:


> Ik wilde among the fireflies,maar heb m alsnog gescoord via de FS in dh! Yeeeeeeyyy!



Is ie mooi? Ik krijg als het goed is vandaag mn Douglas pakketje binnen


----------



## Corally (Jan 5, 2016)

Yay, Among the Fireflies is binnen! Ben er heel blij mee. Zo'n mooie nude.


----------



## Fulkii (Jan 6, 2016)

Sulaika said:


> Is ie mooi? Ik krijg als het goed is vandaag mn Douglas pakketje binnen



Heb je m al binnen? Ik heb m gehaald maar heb spijt :/ Ik heb m niet goed in t daglicht gezien toen ik t uitporbeerde en twijfelde maar heb m toch gehaald, deed m vandaag op maar vind m niet zo. Had m niet moeten gebruiken dan kon ik me terugbreng of verkopen als nieuw >.< Btj miskoop. Ik dacht dat t een beetje en taupe/caramel achtige kleur zou zijn, maar het is echt mauve, paarsig dus. Bij mij iig. Btj jammer dus.


----------



## Fulkii (Jan 6, 2016)

En idd! Temptalia's swatches zijn helemaaaal niet accuraat! De swatches op haar lippen als de 'gewone' swatches reflecteren echt niet hoe de kleuren er in het echt uit ziet. (Komt denk ik doordat ze studiolicht gebruikt in haar foto's)


----------



## Sulaika (Jan 30, 2016)

Dames hoe gaat het hier?

Ik heb vandaag nog 2 retro matte liquids kunnen krijgen, ik weet dat ze permanent zijn maar wilde niet lang wachten voor een re stock. 

Ik ben niet echt onder de indruk van de komende collecties, ik hoop dat er een zomer colletie komt of is die van Chris Chan Poesia de zomer collectie?
Die vind ik zoooooo  mooi.....dat ik die zeker weten ga stalken.
Mijn Lijstje: 
Compact PP (had ik nooit de behoefte naar, maar de verpakking omg)
Oogschaduws Electric mandarin, mu mu bloom , en misschien royal woo
Lipstick Vermllion Vee en/of DDDevelish

Ik hoop dat er swatches komen.


----------



## Corally (Jan 30, 2016)

Haha snap ik! Liquid lipsticks zijn helemaal niks voor mij dus ik sla ze sowieso over.

Van Flamingo Park wil ik de blushes Spring Flock en Oh My en misschien de l/s Flocking Fabulous. Van Charlotte Olympia wil ik misschien lipsticks maar ik vind de verpakking echt afschuwelijk dus weet niet of ik me daaroverheen kan zetten haha. En van Chris Chang wil ik Plum Princess l/s, Vermillion Vee l/s en de P+P Powder (inderdaad, voornamelijk voor de verpakking haha, maar wil die poeder sowieso een keer proberen). Maar duurt nog wel een tijdje voordat we swatches zien aangezien die in Amerika in juni uitkomt. Chris Chang is wel een zomercollectie maar niet de grote zomercollectie. En tussendoor komen ook nog wel wat collecties MAC kennende, waar we nog niks vanaf weten.

Ik heb trouwens laatst nog die nieuwe warme Dior highlighter gekocht, die is zoooo mooi. Heb hem nog steeds niet gebruikt omdat ik het patroontje niet wil verpesten.


----------



## Sulaika (Jan 31, 2016)

Die dior highlighter is idd erg mooi.....maar ik ben niet zo van de highlighters meer l/s en oogschaduws


----------



## Ladyhawke (Feb 10, 2016)

Ik heb among the fireflies in mijn mandje op de maccosmetics site. Alleen ik twijfel een beetje. Op internet kan ik niet echt goede swatches vinden. Ik heb al redelijk wat nudes in mijn bezit waaronder Spirit, Velvet Teddy, Kinda Sexy en Faux. Heb ik Among the fireflies dus echt nodig haha.


----------



## Corally (Feb 10, 2016)

Ladyhawke said:


> Ik heb among the fireflies in mijn mandje op de maccosmetics site. Alleen ik twijfel een beetje. Op internet kan ik niet echt goede swatches vinden. Ik heb al redelijk wat nudes in mijn bezit waaronder Spirit, Velvet Teddy, Kinda Sexy en Faux. Heb ik Among the fireflies dus echt nodig haha.



Ja!  Als ik niet zoveel lipsticks had, dan had ik zelfs een BU gekocht. Misschien doe ik dat nog zelfs eigenlijk want ik wist niet dat hij nog te krijgen was op de mac website.


----------



## Corally (Feb 10, 2016)

Sulaika said:


> Die dior highlighter is idd erg mooi.....maar ik ben niet zo van de highlighters meer l/s en oogschaduws



Haha oke. Ik van alles eigenlijk. Lipstick, blush, highlighter, oogschaduw, etc.. En dan natuurlijk parfum, nagellak, gezichts/lichaamsverzorging... Echt vreselijk.


----------



## Fulkii (Feb 10, 2016)

Corally said:


> Haha oke. Ik van alles eigenlijk. Lipstick, blush, highlighter, oogschaduw, etc.. En dan natuurlijk parfum, nagellak, gezichts/lichaamsverzorging... Echt vreselijk.



Hahahahah precies, dat hele lijstje geld ook voor mij xD

Verslaafd aan ongeveer alles, het een meer dan het ander, maar dan nog haha! 

Bedoel je de beige achtige highlighter van Dior Glowing gardens? Die heb ik gister gehaald hijs zooooooooooo mooi. Gelukkig had ik nog een cadeaukaart, want het is meer dan het dubbele wat ik normaal aan een highlighter zou uitgeven


----------



## Corally (Feb 10, 2016)

Fulkii said:


> Hahahahah precies, dat hele lijstje geldt ook voor mij xD
> 
> Verslaafd aan ongeveer alles, het een meer dan het ander, maar dan nog haha!
> 
> Bedoel je de beige achtige highlighter van Dior Glowing gardens? Die heb ik gister gehaald hijs zooooooooooo mooi. Gelukkig had ik nog een cadeaukaart, want het is meer dan het dubbele wat ik normaal aan een highlighter zou uitgeven



Haha vreselijk toch!  En ik heb idd die highlighter gekocht, die warme. Ik had nog een 25% kortingscode en een cadeaukaart dus gelukkig was hij 'gratis' . Echt zoooo mooi idd!


----------



## Corally (Feb 25, 2016)

Jullie nog iets gekocht van Flamingo Park? Ik heb alleen de blushes Spring Flock en Oh, My! gekocht.  De collectie is veel te vroeg online trouwens! Gelukkig was ik nog op tijd voor de blushes maar er waren al wat lippies uitverkocht zag ik.


----------



## macaddictx (Feb 27, 2016)

Heb The Fashion Flock en Long Legged ans Fabolous gekocht. Have Your Cake wil ik nog bij de Bijenkorf kopen, sinds ik nog tegoed op mijn Bijenkorf kaart heb. Maar waarom is MAC altijd zo sloom met verzenden?


----------



## Corally (Feb 28, 2016)

Echt hè. De enige reden dat ik bij MAC heb besteld is omdat Oh, My! MAC online exclusive is. Vind die exclusives zo irritant. Ik denk dat ik mijn pakje dinsdag krijg? Als het Douglas was had ik mijn pakketje afgelopen vrijdag al :'D


----------



## macaddictx (Feb 29, 2016)

Daarom bestel ik het altijd liever bij Douglas, maar helaas zijn de collecties altijd eerder uit bij MAC. Volgens mij krijg ik het pakketje ook vandaag. Zag net dat er nieuwe Look in the Box op de site staan. Zien er interessant uit, alleen heb ik bijna uit elke box wel wat.. Haha! Ben benieuwd naar jullie goodies!


----------



## Corally (Mar 1, 2016)

Heb mijn pakketje vandaag gekregen! Ben verliefd op de blushes. Had ze bijna niet besteld omdat ik al zoveel had gekocht de afgelopen tijd maar ben blij dat ik het toch gedaan heb. En inderdaad, ik bestel ook veeeel liever bij Douglas. 

Die look in a box'es zien er leuk uit inderdaad. Ik wil misschien die Sun Siren look in a box maar ik heb Vegas Volt al.. Ik heb trouwens niks over deze collectie gehoord? Ik kan hier niks over vinden op Specktra/online.


----------



## macaddictx (Mar 1, 2016)

Fijn om te horen! De lipsticks zijn ook mooi.

Ik kon er ook al niks over vinden. Ik vind die met Vegas Volt ook het mooist, maar zit met hetzelfde probleem. Is trouwens wel een goede deal voor de prijs. Ik twijfel dan nu ook enorm haha.


----------



## Corally (Mar 1, 2016)

Mooi!  En ik ook hoor haha. Maar ik wil toch eerst swatches hebben.  Vind het zo raar dat ik niks kan vinden over deze collectie.


----------



## macaddictx (Mar 1, 2016)

Heel apart! Volgens mij moest dit nog lang niet uitkomen. De enigste box waar ik niks uit heb is de roze en de rode. Maar zoals bij de paarse, in de tekst staat de blush Mocha maar bij de kleuren staat Breath of Plum. In dat geval wil ik de paarse kit wel haha. Zo'n box scheelt wel de helft!


----------



## Sulaika (Mar 7, 2016)

Ik heb ook wat van FP gekocht. Oh, My, Nice to meet you lp en 2 oogschaduws....Just wing it en Birds eye view. En guess wat, krijg ik mn bestelling binnen mis ik 1 oogschaduw, dus nu heb ik weer ruzie met MAC. Ik wacht nu nog op antwoord van de logistiek daar. Want op mijn factuur was het zelfs gechecked zeg maar (zo'n vinkje met potlood) Dus het is weer afwachten....moe word ik ervan. Heb ook alleen maar besteld door die Oh, my anders had ik het gewoon op mn werk gehaald pffffff


----------



## macaddictx (Mar 8, 2016)

Oh meen je! Je hebt wel heel veel geluk met MAC.. Laat maar weten hoe het afloopt! Wel blij met de andere goodies? 

Ik zit nog steeds te twijfelen om Have Your Cake en/of Life's a Picnic te bestellen, maar heb al twee lipsticks van FP gekocht en mag van mezelf niet zoveel make-up meer kopen.


----------



## Corally (Mar 8, 2016)

Sulaika said:


> Ik heb ook wat van FP gekocht. Oh, My, Nice to meet you lp en 2 oogschaduws....Just wing it en Birds eye view. En guess wat, krijg ik mn bestelling binnen mis ik 1 oogschaduw, dus nu heb ik weer ruzie met MAC. Ik wacht nu nog op antwoord van de logistiek daar. Want op mijn factuur was het zelfs gechecked zeg maar (zo'n vinkje met potlood) Dus het is weer afwachten....moe word ik ervan. Heb ook alleen maar besteld door die Oh, my anders had ik het gewoon op mn werk gehaald pffffff



Wat een pech weer! Komt vast wel allemaal goed maar wel balen dit.



macaddictx said:


> Oh meen je! Je hebt wel heel veel geluk met MAC.. Laat maar weten hoe het afloopt! Wel blij met de andere goodies?
> 
> Ik zit nog steeds te twijfelen om Have Your Cake en/of Life's a Picnic te bestellen, maar heb al twee lipsticks van FP gekocht en mag van mezelf niet zoveel make-up meer kopen.



Haha ik ken het  Ik heb trouwens Oh, My! afgelopen zondag voor het eerst gebruikt en die blush is niet normaal gepigmenteerd. Ik zag eruit als een clown terwijl ik echt heel lichtjes met mijn blushkwast de blush aanraakte en dan vervolgens ook nog op een tissue had afgeveegd. Was daarna wel even bezig om dat te corrigeren hahaha. Was denk ik niet handig om het voor de eerste keer te gebruiken op mijn verjaardag.


----------



## Sulaika (Mar 11, 2016)

Ja heb mn geld gelukkig terug gestort gekregen, maar nu hoef ik die oogschaduw niet meer ik heb al een kleur die erop lijkt.
Die Oh, My blush is echt mooi, ik had trouwens Frankly Scarlet op mn wishlist en het blijkt dat Oh, My er echt op lijkt dus FS is van mn lijstje af.

Voorlopig ff rustig aan met MAC, ik ga proberen niks meer te kopen van MAC tot Chris Chan en de zomer collectie (waar ik erg benieuwd naar ben)


----------



## Corally (Mar 13, 2016)

Mooi dat je je geld hebt teruggekregen!

Ik zit trouwens nu heel erg te twijfelen of ik de Faerie Whispers blushes toch niet wil hebben. Heb van die collectie alleen de lipstick Among the Fireflies gekocht maar ik zag net dat de blushes allebei nog te krijgen zijn op de mac website en ik vind ze toch wel erg mooi eigenlijk..

Edit: Ik heb ze net gekocht. Oeps.


----------



## Sulaika (Mar 15, 2016)

Hahahaa....ja ik heb cheek pollen gekocht toen.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 16, 2016)

Nog liefhebbers voor Charlotte Olympia? Je kunt je opgeven bij Beautyscene en kans maken op kaarten voor de Charlotte Olympia pre party in Den Haag. Zelf had ik een hele hoop verwacht van deze collectie. Helaas ben ik erachter dat het allemaal een beetje tegen schijnt te vallen. Vooral de verpakking heeft een goedkope uitstraling. Ik had persoonlijk bij de naam Charlotte Olympia iets meer klasse verwacht. De l/s is wel weer goed en de prijs valt weer mee in vergelijking met andere designer collecties. Kleine waarschuwing voor mensen die de review van temptalia nog niet gelezen hebben m.b.t. het pigment Overdressed dit bevat 80% minder dan een gewoon pigment uit de reguliere collectie, maar de prijs hebben ze wel verhoogd in Amerika.


----------



## Corally (Mar 16, 2016)

Nah hoef niet naar de party. Maar wil waarschijnlijk wel 2 lipsticks, ook al is de verpakking echt verschrikkelijk lelijk en goedkoop. En ik had het ook al gelezen over de pigment op Temptalia, echt belachelijk!


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 16, 2016)

Ik ben echt groot fan van de rode lipsticks en classy (neutrale) looks. Dus dacht: dit is de collectie waar ik in moet gaan slaan. Helaas blijken de lipsticks een wat meer gele ondertoon te hebben en aangezien ik nou juist van de strawberry/cherry red ben viel dit een beetje tegen. Gelukkig is er één l/s in de collectie die daaraan nog redelijk voldoet, maar dat houdt in dat het daar ook meteen bij blijft.De verpakking is dan wel niet je van het,, wel beter dan de "gewone" verpakking. Wat betreft Overdressed ja dit vind ik dus schande. Op de foto's lijkt het potje aardig groot, helaas is dit dus echt een marketing truc.


----------



## Corally (Mar 17, 2016)

Ik zie net op Beautyscene dat Future MAC Douglas exclusive is. Ik kan alleen maar hopen dat ze meer online stock hebben dan normaal, vind Douglas echt heel fijn maar ze hebben altijd zo weinig voorraad. Ik wil graag de blushes en msf.

Edit: Oh ik zie ook dat MAC online het gaat verkopen, dat scheelt weer.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 18, 2016)

Corally said:


> Ik zie net op Beautyscene dat Future MAC Douglas exclusive is. Ik kan alleen maar hopen dat ze meer online stock hebben dan normaal, vind Douglas echt heel fijn maar ze hebben altijd zo weinig voorraad. Ik wil graag de blushes en msf.
> 
> Edit: Oh ik zie ook dat MAC online het gaat verkopen, dat scheelt weer.



Het gaat een Walhalla voor MSF liefhebbers worden de komende tijd. Er is alweer een volgende collectie met MSF´s aangekondigd.


----------



## Corally (Mar 18, 2016)

allthingsmakeup said:


> Het gaat een Walhalla voor MSF liefhebbers worden de komende tijd. Er is alweer een volgende collectie met MSF´s aangekondigd.



Haha echt he. Ik wil vier van de vijf msfs van die collectie hahahha. Naja, ik denk (hoop ) dat er nog 1 of 2 van mijn lijstje afgaan.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 18, 2016)

Corally said:


> Haha echt he. Ik wil vier van de vijf msfs van die collectie hahahha. Naja, ik denk (hoop ) dat er nog 1 of 2 van mijn lijstje afgaan.



Ik zou er 2 willen....en de caitlyn Jenner lipstick en misschien nog wel een contour kit en van de Brooke Candy een lipstick (mag jij raden welke) en de chinese collectie .......Dus bij mij mag er wel wat meer dan 1 of 2 dingen van m´n lijstje. Weet jij trouwens hoe limited de l/s caitlyn Jenner is..


----------



## AdrianaR (Mar 18, 2016)

Hallo,
Na MAC een keer geprobeerd te hebben ben ik helemaal om en wil ik hierop graag geleidelijk aan overstappen. Na zoeken naar informatie kwam ik op dit forum terecht. Ik zou graag advies hebben over waar ik het beste mee kan beginnen en waar ik dit het beste kan kopen. Zouden jullie mij willen helpen?


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 19, 2016)

AdrianaR said:


> Hallo,
> Na MAC een keer geprobeerd te hebben ben ik helemaal om en wil ik hierop graag geleidelijk aan overstappen. Na zoeken naar informatie kwam ik op dit forum terecht. Ik zou graag advies hebben over waar ik het beste mee kan beginnen en waar ik dit het beste kan kopen. Zouden jullie mij willen helpen?


Welkom 
Adviseren vind ik een beetje lastig, omdat dit heel persoonlijk is. Een make-up artist van MAC zelf kan je natuurlijk altijd adviseren (dan moet je natuurlijk wel naar een MAC winkel toe willen). Als je dit eng lijkt kun je ook altijd een vriendin meenemen. Zelf ben ik geen fan van de mac foundations, mascara´s vind ik te duur bij MAC, en waarschijnlijk niet veel beter dan bij de drogist. Ik heb wel een MAC concealer `moisture cover´ en ben hier blij mee. Als je veel plekjes hebt dan is misschien een meer dekkende concealer ´MAC sculpt concealer´een betere optie. De lipsticks vind ik erg fijn, vooral omdat je zoveel keus en soorten finishes hebt. Dit geldt ook voor de oogschaduw en blushes.  Dit is natuurlijk wel mijn mening het kan zijn dat anderen hier een hele andere mening over hebben.

Waar kun je MAC het beste kopen?
Ltd collecties 
Ik zou naar de MAC website gaan en kijken welke grote stad het dichtst bij jou in de buurt is. Grote steden krijgen namelijk meer voorraad. En als je online wil kopen vind ik de Douglas het fijnst. Wel krijgt deze winkel minder voorraad dus eigenlijk is mijn advies houdt de Bijenkorf, Douglas en MAC site in de gaten. 
Reguliere collecties: maakt niet zoveel uit welke MAC winkel


----------



## Corally (Mar 19, 2016)

AdrianaR said:


> Hallo,
> Na MAC een keer geprobeerd te hebben ben ik helemaal om en wil ik hierop graag geleidelijk aan overstappen. Na zoeken naar informatie kwam ik op dit forum terecht. Ik zou graag advies hebben over waar ik het beste mee kan beginnen en waar ik dit het beste kan kopen. Zouden jullie mij willen helpen?



Allereerst: welkom!  En zoals allthingsmakeup al zegt: dit is heel persoonlijk. Waar ben je naar op zoek? Wat gebruik je veel? Ik kan bijv. zeggen dat ik de lipsticks aanraad, maar als je vrijwel nooit lipsticks gebruikt, dan heb je er niet veel aan.

Waar je het beste kan kopen maakt niet uit. Tenzij je pro producten wilt hebben, dan moet je naar een pro store. En als je limited edition producten wilt hebben moet je gewoon voor openingstijd op de release date naar de dichtstbijzijnde counter/store gaan of rond de release date de sites (mac/douglas/bijenkorf) in de gaten houden.


----------



## Corally (Mar 19, 2016)

allthingsmakeup said:


> Ik zou er 2 willen....en de caitlyn Jenner lipstick en misschien nog wel een contour kit en van de Brooke Candy een lipstick (mag jij raden welke) en de chinese collectie .......Dus bij mij mag er wel wat meer dan 1 of 2 dingen van m´n lijstje. Weet jij trouwens hoe limited de l/s caitlyn Jenner is..



Eentje is al van mijn lijstje en ik zit nu op drie msfs, ik twijfel nog over eentje. En ik gok dat jij de rode lipstick wil van Brooke Candy  En ik heb geen flauw idee hoe het zit met de Caitlyn Jenner lipstick.. weet eigenlijk ook niet of ik die wil hebben, ik heb volgens mij nog geen swatches gezien? 

En ik heb ook nog véél meer op mijn lijstje staan hoor haha, ik heb het nu alleen over die msf collectie.  Ik ben trouwens erg benieuwd hoe het zal gaan met de Air Of Style collectie? Aangezien de lipsticks in Amerika Macy's exclusive zijn.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 20, 2016)

Corally said:


> Eentje is al van mijn lijstje en ik zit nu op drie msfs, ik twijfel nog over eentje. En ik gok dat jij de rode lipstick wil van Brooke Candy  En ik heb geen flauw idee hoe het zit met de Caitlyn Jenner lipstick.. weet eigenlijk ook niet of ik die wil hebben, ik heb volgens mij nog geen swatches gezien?
> 
> En ik heb ook nog véél meer op mijn lijstje staan hoor haha, ik heb het nu alleen over die msf collectie.  Ik ben trouwens erg benieuwd hoe het zal gaan met de Air Of Style collectie? Aangezien de lipsticks in Amerika Macy's exclusive zijn.



Jij mag niet meer raden
Nee ik had ook nog geen swatches van de Caitlyn Jenner l/s gezien, weet ook nog niet zeker of ik de l/s wil. Het zou dan wel schelen als hij gewoon een jaar lang verkrijgbaar zou zijn dan kan ik inderdaad de swatches gewoon afwachten, anders wordt het lastiger.

Wat betreft de Air Of Style collectie; je kunt afwachten of de collectie toch nog in Amsterdam verkocht gaat worden of je kunt je CP´er om hulp vragen? Goedkoop gaat het sowieso niet worden of de trein/auto kosten of de shipping kosten. 

Ik zit sowieso met de MSF´s al op 4 (2 collecties) dus hoop dat de Caitlyn niet al te limited is (kan ik nog even sparen).


----------



## Sulaika (Mar 20, 2016)

Welkom AdrianaR 

Ik ga eens een kijkje nemen naar die Future collectie, en hopelijk wil ik niks hahahaa....Ik wacht op die Chris Chan colletctie, en ik wil wat van die dj collectie....lipgloss en die gouden eyeliner. Van Charlotte wil ik ook (gelukkig) niks.

Edit: Van de Future wil ik alleen lustre drops - Barbados girl


----------



## Corally (Mar 20, 2016)

allthingsmakeup said:


> Jij mag niet meer raden
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ik denk dat de Caitlyn lipstick gewoon net zo lang verkrijgbaar is tot de voorraad op is. Niet lang dus ben ik bang.

Ik wil maar 1 lipstick van Air of Style, dus beetje veel gedoe allemaal voor 1 lipstick haha. Dus ik wacht het even af.

Dit is wat ik op dit moment wil van de aankomende collecties:
*Charlotte Olympia*: Retro Rouge l/s en Starlett Scarlet l/s
*Future MAC*: Ray Beam m/b, Cosmic Force m/b en Warm Rose of Otherearthly msf
*Mineralize Skinfinish*: Faintly Fabulous msf, Perfectly Lit msf, Nuanced msf
*Air Of Style*: Power Driven l/s
*Chris Chang*: Plum Princess l/s, Vermillion Vee l/s, Prep + Prime Transparent Finishing Pressed Powder
*Brooke Candy*: Whirl l/s (als die anders is dan de welbekende Whirl, want hij ziet er heel anders uit op de foto's)
*Caitlyn Jenner*: Finally Free l/s (misschien)

Veels te veel dus haha. Moet echt wat gaan schrappen.  Maar we hebben ook nog niet van alles swatches gezien dus dat zal nog wel komen denk. Ik hoop stiekem ook dat So Select lipstick toch uitgebracht wordt in landen waar het Select Program niet bestaat, ik weet dat Twig er heel erg op lijkt maar vind So Select net iets mooier en hij is matte..


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 20, 2016)

Corally said:


> Ik denk dat de Caitlyn lipstick gewoon net zo lang verkrijgbaar is tot de voorraad op is. Niet lang dus ben ik bang.
> 
> Ik wil maar 1 lipstick van Air of Style, dus beetje veel gedoe allemaal voor 1 lipstick haha. Dus ik wacht het even af.
> 
> ...



Idd een hele waslijst. En volgens mij zit je inmiddels op 4 msf's! So Select is idd heel mooi, toch verwacht ik dat hij nog wel eens terug kan komen als een repro of in 1x in het vaste assortiment zit. Het is namelijk geen gekke maar een hele draagbare kleur en door Kylie Jenner is deze kleur ook best wel een hype (als we het tenminste over dezelfde kleur hebben). Dus misschien als hij in Amerika goed verkoopt dat ze 'm in het vaste assortiment doen. Ik zou hem namelijk zo kopen.

Maar Truus, je zit me nou wel lekker te maken met weer een collectie. Het was de bedoeling dat m'n lijst korter, ik herhaal korter werd i.p.v. langer


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 20, 2016)

Sulaika said:


> Welkom AdrianaR
> 
> Ik ga eens een kijkje nemen naar die Future collectie, en hopelijk wil ik niks hahahaa....Ik wacht op die Chris Chan colletctie, en ik wil wat van die dj collectie....lipgloss en die gouden eyeliner. Van Charlotte wil ik ook (gelukkig) niks.
> 
> Edit: Van de Future wil ik alleen lustre drops - Barbados girl


Ik wist dat je het niet kon laten


----------



## Corally (Mar 22, 2016)

allthingsmakeup said:


> Idd een hele waslijst. En volgens mij zit je inmiddels op 4 msf's! So Select is idd heel mooi, toch verwacht ik dat hij nog wel eens terug kan komen als een repro of in 1x in het vaste assortiment zit. Het is namelijk geen gekke maar een hele draagbare kleur en door Kylie Jenner is deze kleur ook best wel een hype (als we het tenminste over dezelfde kleur hebben). Dus misschien als hij in Amerika goed verkoopt dat ze 'm in het vaste assortiment doen. Ik zou hem namelijk zo kopen.
> 
> Maar Truus, je zit me nou wel lekker te maken met weer een collectie. Het was de bedoeling dat m'n lijst korter, ik herhaal korter werd i.p.v. langer



Ik hoop het! Ik koop hem dan meteen. En ik zit nu op 3 msf's want ik schrap de msf van Future MAC van mijn lijstje haha  

Maarre.. welke collectie dan?


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 23, 2016)

Corally said:


> Ik hoop het! Ik koop hem dan meteen. En ik zit nu op 3 msf's want ik schrap de msf van Future MAC van mijn lijstje haha
> 
> Maarre.. welke collectie dan?


The Air Of Style wist ik niets vanaf, de l/s So Select was voor mij nieuw. Ook de Future MAC had ik pas doorgelezen nadat jij hierover op Specktra begon  . Laatst met Charlotte Olympia heb ik een beetje half de Scoop doorgelezen (alleen de collecties die ik maanden geleden al wist). Het lijkt wel of MAC met 6 collecties tegelijk uit komt .  Nou kan ik echt heel slecht nee zeggen tegen alles wat rode l/s, MSF en aparte verpakking heet maar ik moet wel wat gaan skippen dus ik denk dat ik het voorlopig bij Charlotte l/s & 4 MSF´s (beter nog 3) hou. Ik heb nog geen duidelijke swatches gezien, moet zo even gaan kijken of deze er zijn. En dan hoop ik stiekem een beetje dat een aantal MSF´s uit de MSF collectie spring 2016 op elkaar lijken of veel te oranje uitvallen, waardoor ik er weer ééntje van m´n lijst af kan halen. Ik zag namelijk bij Beautyscene 2 verschillende prijzen bij de MSF´s staan in de eerste 29,50 en in het 2e artikel 28 euro. Ik ga van 29,50 uit, alhoewel ik dit best prijzig vind.


----------



## AdrianaR (Mar 24, 2016)

Hartelijk dank allthingsmakeup en Corally voor jullie advies. Ik denk dat ik met lipstick of oogschaduw begin, voor het oog is dat toch net wat meer zichtbaar en foundations en dat soort gebruik ik eigenlijk zelden omdat ik mijn eigen velletje nog steeds het mooiste vind. 

Voor een Douglas hoef ik niet ver, die hebben we hier in de stad wel. Binnenkort maar eens gaan kijken dus. Helaas zal ik voor een pro store wel verder moeten reizen, maar voor goede kwaliteit is dat het meer dan waard (Voor nagellak ga ik soms zelfs naar het buitenland).


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 24, 2016)

AdrianaR said:


> Hartelijk dank allthingsmakeup en Corally voor jullie advies. Ik denk dat ik met lipstick of oogschaduw begin, voor het oog is dat toch net wat meer zichtbaar en foundations en dat soort gebruik ik eigenlijk zelden omdat ik mijn eigen velletje nog steeds het mooiste vind.
> 
> Voor een Douglas hoef ik niet ver, die hebben we hier in de stad wel. Binnenkort maar eens gaan kijken dus. Helaas zal ik voor een pro store wel verder moeten reizen, maar voor goede kwaliteit is dat het meer dan waard (Voor nagellak ga ik soms zelfs naar het buitenland).



Mooi, fijn dat we hebben kunnen helpen! Als je meer op dit forum komt zul je merken dat fan van MAC zijn, niet altijd goed voor je portemonnee is. Een groot aantal van ons heeft inmiddels een aardige verzameling


----------



## Corally (Mar 25, 2016)

allthingsmakeup said:


> The Air Of Style wist ik niets vanaf, de l/s So Select was voor mij nieuw. Ook de Future MAC had ik pas doorgelezen nadat jij hierover op Specktra begon  . Laatst met Charlotte Olympia heb ik een beetje half de Scoop doorgelezen (alleen de collecties die ik maanden geleden al wist). Het lijkt wel of MAC met 6 collecties tegelijk uit komt .  Nou kan ik echt heel slecht nee zeggen tegen alles wat rode l/s, MSF en aparte verpakking heet maar ik moet wel wat gaan skippen dus ik denk dat ik het voorlopig bij Charlotte l/s & 4 MSF´s (beter nog 3) hou. Ik heb nog geen duidelijke swatches gezien, moet zo even gaan kijken of deze er zijn. En dan hoop ik stiekem een beetje dat een aantal MSF´s uit de MSF collectie spring 2016 op elkaar lijken of veel te oranje uitvallen, waardoor ik er weer ééntje van m´n lijst af kan halen. Ik zag namelijk bij Beautyscene 2 verschillende prijzen bij de MSF´s staan in de eerste 29,50 en in het 2e artikel 28 euro. Ik ga van 29,50 uit, alhoewel ik dit best prijzig vind.



Haha sorry! Het zou me niet verbazen de msfs 29,50 gaan kosten. En volgens mij krijgen we inderdaad heel veel collecties tegelijk of achter elkaar binnenkort.

En ik zie net dat de grote zomercollectie bekend is.

Dit is mijn lijstje voor die collectie  (voor nu dan). Misschien dat ik toch Charlotte Olympia ga skippen.. ik vind de verpakking toch verschrikkelijk en ik draag de rode lipsticks die ik al heb eigenlijk veel te weinig..

Arrowhead l/s - Bare Nude (Matte)
Hot Chocolate l/s  (ik heb HC al maar wil hem misschien als back up)
Vibe Tribe eyeshadow palette
Wild Horses eyeshadow palette
Adobe Brick blush - Burnt Red (Satin)
Painted Canyon blush - Midtone Coral (Satin)
Dunes At Dusk gleamstones powder - multicolor
Golden Rinse studio sculpt defining bronzing powder
Firebrush bronzing powder -Reddish Bronze w/ Golden Sparkle


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 25, 2016)

Corally said:


> Haha sorry! Het zou me niet verbazen de msfs 29,50 gaan kosten. En volgens mij krijgen we inderdaad heel veel collecties tegelijk of achter elkaar binnenkort.
> 
> En ik zie net dat de grote zomercollectie bekend is.
> 
> ...



And she did it again 
Heb de collectie bekeken, weet niet of ik de verpakking mooi vind. Dunes At Dusk is idd wel een mooie poeder. En ben nieuwsgierig naar de oogschaduw (weet niet welke kleuren ze precies uitbrengen). Gewone poeder bronzers ben ik iets minder fan van bij MAC, Aphrodite´s Shell is denk ik m´n favoriete bronzer tot nu toe. Gelukkig zijn er maar 2 items die alleen online exclusive verkrijgbaar zullen zijn. Dus mijn lijstje valt gelukkig mee!


----------



## macaddictx (Mar 25, 2016)

Ik kijk nu echt uit naar de zomercollectie! Probeer niet meer zoveel te kopen, maar moet toch echt wat van die collectie hebben. Zit te denken aan een blush. Heb even gekeken wanneer Wash And Dry hier uit kwam vorig jaar en dat was 30 april. Misschien is hier hier over een maand al uit!


----------



## Corally (Mar 28, 2016)

allthingsmakeup said:


> And she did it again
> Heb de collectie bekeken, weet niet of ik de verpakking mooi vind. Dunes At Dusk is idd wel een mooie poeder. En ben nieuwsgierig naar de oogschaduw (weet niet welke kleuren ze precies uitbrengen). Gewone poeder bronzers ben ik iets minder fan van bij MAC, Aphrodite´s Shell is denk ik m´n favoriete bronzer tot nu toe. Gelukkig zijn er maar 2 items die alleen online exclusive verkrijgbaar zullen zijn. Dus mijn lijstje valt gelukkig mee!



Haha oops.  Ik vind de verpakking wel tof eigenlijk! Keertje wat anders. Ik HOU van Aphrodite's Shell als nude blush, ik heb zelfs een back up. En Golden Rinse is een dupe voor AS dus als dit keer de formule beter dan de vorige keer dan wil ik die denk ik wel hebben eigenlijk hihi. Mijn lijstje is echt veel te lang nu haha maar er gaan sowieso nog dingen vanaf.


----------



## Corally (Mar 28, 2016)

macaddictx said:


> Ik kijk nu echt uit naar de zomercollectie! Probeer niet meer zoveel te kopen, maar moet toch echt wat van die collectie hebben. Zit te denken aan een blush. Heb even gekeken wanneer Wash And Dry hier uit kwam vorig jaar en dat was 30 april. Misschien is hier hier over een maand al uit!



Ja over een paar weken is het al zover idd! Hoop wel dat we snel genoeg swatches en reviews zien want wij zijn eerder dan Amerika natuurlijk. Heb geen zin om de guinea pig te zijn want wij kunnen niks terugsturen als het niet bevalt hahaha.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 29, 2016)

MAC Star Trek


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 29, 2016)

Corally said:


> Haha oops.  Ik vind de verpakking wel tof eigenlijk! Keertje wat anders. Ik HOU van Aphrodite's Shell als nude blush, ik heb zelfs een back up. En Golden Rinse is een dupe voor AS dus als dit keer de formule beter dan de vorige keer dan wil ik die denk ik wel hebben eigenlijk hihi. Mijn lijstje is echt veel te lang nu haha maar er gaan sowieso nog dingen vanaf.



Als het echt een goede dupe is dan ben ik er ook wel voor te porren. Voor mij is het geen nude blush, daarvoor is ´ie wat te donker. Maar ik gebruik ´m graag als blush. Na het zien van de reviews op Temptalia ben ik om en ga ik 2 MSF´s skippen en zijn het er dus 2 geworden i.p.v. 4. Scheelt gelukkig behoorlijk in de kosten.


----------



## Corally (Mar 29, 2016)

allthingsmakeup said:


> Als het echt een goede dupe is dan ben ik er ook wel voor te porren. Voor mij is het geen nude blush, daarvoor is ´ie wat te donker. Maar ik gebruik ´m graag als blush. Na het zien van de reviews op Temptalia ben ik om en ga ik 2 MSF´s skippen en zijn het er dus 2 geworden i.p.v. 4. Scheelt gelukkig behoorlijk in de kosten.



Het is sowieso een goede dupe maar vorige keer was de formule niet echt geweldig (van wat ik gelezen heb online) dus daarom had ik hem geskipped. Ik ga denk ik ook voor 2 msf's, ik twijfel nog een beeeetje over Perfectly Lit maar ik denk dat ik alleen Faintly Fabulous en Nuanced ga kopen. Er is trouwens net een foto gepost in het Vibe Tribe topic waarop meer dingen te zien zijn van de zomercollectie, ik vind de verpakking echt zo mooi en leuk! Ik denk dat ik aardig wat dingen ga kopen van die collectie, en dat is al heel lang niet meer gebeurd.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 29, 2016)

Corally said:


> Het is sowieso een goede dupe maar vorige keer was de formule niet echt geweldig (van wat ik gelezen heb online) dus daarom had ik hem geskipped. Ik ga denk ik ook voor 2 msf's, ik twijfel nog een beeeetje over Perfectly Lit maar ik denk dat ik alleen Faintly Fabulous en Nuanced ga kopen. Er is trouwens net een foto gepost in het Vibe Tribe topic waarop meer dingen te zien zijn van de zomercollectie, ik vind de verpakking echt zo mooi en leuk! Ik denk dat ik aardig wat dingen ga kopen van die collectie, en dat is al heel lang niet meer gebeurd.



Nou daar zeg je wat over Perfectly Lit ik had deze dus eerst ook op m´n lijstje. Maar na de swatches vond ik ´m toch echt veel te oranje. Ik ben wel fan van rosé goud maar niet zozeer van knal oranje. En ja ik ga maar eens een kijkje nemen op de Vibe Tribe thread

Nog even een kleine opmerking bij de MAC future Mac staan er 2 m/b vermeld, terwijl er dus ook nog een 3e zou moeten zijn. Lured to Love een coraal kleur (online exclusive)?


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 29, 2016)

macaddictx said:


> Ik kijk nu echt uit naar de zomercollectie! Probeer niet meer zoveel te kopen, maar moet toch echt wat van die collectie hebben. Zit te denken aan een blush. Heb even gekeken wanneer Wash And Dry hier uit kwam vorig jaar en dat was 30 april. Misschien is hier hier over een maand al uit!



Misschien heb je dit zelf ook al gelezen maar Beautyscene geeft aan dat de MAC Vibe Tribe collectie in mei uit gaat komen in Nederland.


----------



## macaddictx (Mar 29, 2016)

allthingsmakeup said:


> Misschien heb je dit zelf ook al gelezen maar Beautyscene geeft aan dat de MAC Vibe Tribe collectie in mei uit gaat komen in Nederland.



Had het inderdaad gelezen! Maar misschien dat het toch al eind april online bij MAC al te kopen is. Daar komt het vaak al iets eerder uit. Ik kijk nu heel erg naar die collectie uit. De verpakking is echt prachtig!!


----------



## Corally (Mar 29, 2016)

allthingsmakeup said:


> Nou daar zeg je wat over Perfectly Lit ik had deze dus eerst ook op m´n lijstje. Maar na de swatches vond ik ´m toch echt veel te oranje. Ik ben wel fan van rosé goud maar niet zozeer van knal oranje. En ja ik ga maar eens een kijkje nemen op de Vibe Tribe thread
> 
> Nog even een kleine opmerking bij de MAC future Mac staan er 2 m/b vermeld, terwijl er dus ook nog een 3e zou moeten zijn. Lured to Love een coraal kleur (online exclusive)?


Ik vind hem niet oranje maar hij heeft zeker oranje ondertonen. Ik vind de kleur heel mooi maar ik draag bijna nooit zulke metallic kleuren als blush omdat ik een vette huid heb. Dus ik moet hem gewoon niet kopen!

Ja ik weet niet hoe dat zit.. Ik heb dat een tijdje geleden ook opgebracht in dat topic maar niemand reageerde erop. Ik zag namelijk op Temptalia een derde blush maar in de color story zelf stond die niet genoemd (en verder heb ik nergens iets erover gezien). Maar ik wist dus niet dat dat Lured To Love moest zijn (waar heb je dat eigenlijk gezien?) Als het echt Lured To Love is wil ik alle mineralize blushes van die collectie want ik heb nog steeds spijt dat ik die blush geskipped heb bij de vorige release haha.


----------



## Corally (Mar 29, 2016)

allthingsmakeup said:


> Misschien heb je dit zelf ook al gelezen maar Beautyscene geeft aan dat de MAC Vibe Tribe collectie in mei uit gaat komen in Nederland.


Goed om te weten thanks! Ik had dat nog niet gezien (en niet gevonden haha). Al ga ik het echt wel eerder in de gaten houden haha. Het is een tijd geleden dat ik zo enthousiast was over een collectie. Ik hoop zo dat de producten niet tegenvallen!


----------



## Corally (Mar 29, 2016)

allthingsmakeup said:


> MAC Star Trek


Jaaa ik zag het. Ik hou van Star Trek! Ben errrrg benieuwd.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 29, 2016)

Corally said:


> Ik vind hem niet oranje maar hij heeft zeker oranje ondertonen. Ik vind de kleur heel mooi maar ik draag bijna nooit zulke metallic kleuren als blush omdat ik een vette huid heb. Dus ik moet hem gewoon niet kopen!
> 
> Ja ik weet niet hoe dat zit.. Ik heb dat een tijdje geleden ook opgebracht in dat topic maar niemand reageerde erop. Ik zag namelijk op Temptalia een derde blush maar in de color story zelf stond die niet genoemd (en verder heb ik nergens iets erover gezien). Maar ik wist dus niet dat dat Lured To Love moest zijn (waar heb je dat eigenlijk gezien?) Als het echt Lured To Love is wil ik alle mineralize blushes van die collectie want ik heb nog steeds spijt dat ik die blush geskipped heb bij de vorige release haha.



Ik heb Star Trek vroeger best veel gekeken. Star Wars echter nog nooit, misschien ook maar eens doen.

Ja en nu begin ik dus ook zelf te twijfelen of ik ´m niet moet doen. Het was even zoeken maar het is swatchandreview een canadese blogger. Wel vind ik het raar dat maar zo weinig bloggers dit vermelden. Ik neem aan dat iedereen toch dezelfde info zou moeten krijgen.


----------



## Corally (Mar 29, 2016)

allthingsmakeup said:


> Ik heb Star Trek vroeger best veel gekeken. Star Wars echter nog nooit, misschien ook maar eens doen.
> 
> Ja en nu begin ik dus ook zelf te twijfelen of ik ´m niet moet doen. Het was even zoeken maar het is swatchandreview een canadese blogger. Wel vind ik het raar dat maar zo weinig bloggers dit vermelden. Ik neem aan dat iedereen toch dezelfde info zou moeten krijgen.



Ah bedankt! Ik vind het ook maar raar. Misschien iets fout gegaan bij het persbericht? Ik weet het ook niet haha.  Maar dan staan er nu drie mineralize blushes op mijn lijstje haha.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 29, 2016)

Corally said:


> Ah bedankt! Ik vind het ook maar raar. Misschien iets fout gegaan bij het persbericht? Ik weet het ook niet haha.  Maar dan staan er nu drie mineralize blushes op mijn lijstje haha.



Nou dan doen we het nu andersomIk heb nog even gekeken maar idd niemand praat over 3 blushes.


----------



## Sulaika (Mar 30, 2016)

Ik kan het niet laten, en ga van de Mineralize skinfinish 2 kopen als ik ze te pakken krijg dan. Ik wil Sunny Side en Naturally Enhanced.

Morgen ga ik stalken hahaha en anders Zaterdag maar extra vroeg op werk zijn om ze daar te kopen.

DieV ibe tribe collectie….omg…..IM IN LOVE! Daar wil ik zeker een oogschaduw quad van, lipstick(s) en wie weet een compact en een blush….Ik neem aan dat t een wat grotere collectie is.

En dan die Chris Chan collectie pfffff

En nu maar hopen dat er daarna niks leuks meer komt hahaha….zal mn bankrekening erg leuk vinden.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 30, 2016)

macaddictx said:


> Had het inderdaad gelezen! Maar misschien dat het toch al eind april online bij MAC al te kopen is. Daar komt het vaak al iets eerder uit. Ik kijk nu heel erg naar die collectie uit. De verpakking is echt prachtig!!



Ja, ik hoor nu begin mei dus je zou wel eens gelijk kunnen hebben met eind april


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 30, 2016)

Sulaika said:


> Ik kan het niet laten, en ga van de Mineralize skinfinish 2 kopen als ik ze te pakken krijg dan. Ik wil Sunny Side en Naturally Enhanced.
> 
> Morgen ga ik stalken hahaha en anders Zaterdag maar extra vroeg op werk zijn om ze daar te kopen.
> 
> ...



Maar waarom stalken als je ze gewoon op je werk kunt halen . Ik zou zeggen maak het jezelf vooral niet moeilijk. En  ja de Vibe Tribe collectie is de zomer collectie van MAC dus de grote


----------



## filio (Mar 30, 2016)

Wist niet dat er een nederlandse mac forum was  maar ik ga morgen mac ook stalken want wil bijna alle msfs behalve faintly fabulous die is nog een twijfel geval want sunny side is alleen donkerder


----------



## Fulkii (Mar 30, 2016)

Corally said:


> Ja over een paar weken is het al zover idd! Hoop wel dat we snel genoeg swatches en reviews zien want wij zijn eerder dan Amerika natuurlijk. Heb geen zin om de guinea pig te zijn want wij kunnen niks terugsturen als het niet bevalt hahaha.




Als je het van de (nederlandse) MAC webshop bestelt, mag je het wel gebruikt terugsturen. Dat is een "service" van hun. Ook de enige service die ze ooit zullen verlenen in de hele geschiedenis dat ze bestaan, maar dat terzijde. 
Maar dan moet je natuurlijk wel 7.50 verzendkosten betalen om alles terug te laten versturen :/ Dat is t enige nadeel. Als je het overweegt zou ik voor de zekerheid ff bellen, aangezien ze erom bekend staan niet netjes met hun klanten om te gaan, maar dat is wel wat mij toen aan de telefoon verteld is.


----------



## Sulaika (Mar 30, 2016)

allthingsmakeup said:


> Maar waarom stalken als je ze gewoon op je werk kunt halen . Ik zou zeggen maak het jezelf vooral niet moeilijk. En  ja de Vibe Tribe collectie is de zomer collectie van MAC dus de grote



Ik vergroot graag mn kansen...en ik begin pas om 1u dus ben bang dat alles al weg is rond die tijd maar als het moet hang ik wel wat uurtjes rond daar


----------



## Corally (Mar 31, 2016)

Het is online! Ik heb Faintly Fabulous en Nuanced besteld.  

Edit: En ik krijg een mascara sample, super leuk!


----------



## Corally (Mar 31, 2016)

Ik zag net een foto van de Future MAC display en er zijn toch maar 2 mineralize blushes. Misschien dat Lured To Love op het laatste moment gecanceld is ofzo?


----------



## Sulaika (Mar 31, 2016)

Corally said:


> Het is online! Ik heb Faintly Fabulous en Nuanced besteld.
> 
> Edit: En ik krijg een mascara sample, super leuk!



Mooi zo!
Ik heb de 2 die ik wilde ook kunnen bestellen  

Het was trouwens best laat online hé? Ik zag t pas rond half 12, en ik krijg false lashes sample bij…..had liever mascara gewild aangezien  ik een mascara tic heb.


----------



## Corally (Mar 31, 2016)

Sulaika said:


> Mooi zo!
> Ik heb de 2 die ik wilde ook kunnen bestellen
> 
> Het was trouwens best laat online hé? Ik zag t pas rond half 12, en ik krijg false lashes sample bij…..had liever mascara gewild aangezien  ik een mascara tic heb.



False Lashes is die mascara sample hahaha. Iedereen krijgt die bij elke order. Vind het wel leuk! En mooi dat het bestellen bij jou ook gelukt is.  Ik zag het trouwens ook rond half 12, maar dat is best wel een normale tijd toch?


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 31, 2016)

Corally said:


> False Lashes is die mascara sample hahaha. Iedereen krijgt die bij elke order. Vind het wel leuk! En mooi dat het bestellen bij jou ook gelukt is.  Ik zag het trouwens ook rond half 12, maar dat is best wel een normale tijd toch?



Volgens mij kwam de collectie ook niet eerder als half 12 uit. En volgens MAC-begrippen een hele normale tijd.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 31, 2016)

Corally said:


> Ik zag net een foto van de Future MAC display en er zijn toch maar 2 mineralize blushes. Misschien dat Lured To Love op het laatste moment gecanceld is ofzo?



Ik denk het, want het zou een online exclusive moeten zijn en hij staat er niet bij op maccosmetics.com. Heb ik je blij gemaakt met een dooie mus.


----------



## Corally (Mar 31, 2016)

allthingsmakeup said:


> Volgens mij kwam de collectie ook niet eerder als half 12 uit. En volgens MAC-begrippen een hele normale tijd.



Ja dat dacht ik ook haha. 



allthingsmakeup said:


> Ik denk het, want het zou een online exclusive moeten zijn en hij staat er niet bij op maccosmetics.com. Heb ik je blij gemaakt met een dooie mus.



Haha ach! Heb ik meer geld voor Vibe Tribe.  Maar toch wel een beetje vreemd allemaal haha.


----------



## Sulaika (Apr 1, 2016)

Corally said:


> False Lashes is die mascara sample hahaha. Iedereen krijgt die bij elke order. Vind het wel leuk! En mooi dat het bestellen bij jou ook gelukt is.  Ik zag het trouwens ook rond half 12, maar dat is best wel een normale tijd toch?




HAHAHAA....gelukkig dan 

Ik weet nog van vorig jaar dat nieuwe collecties rond 10 uur online kwamen.....bij die kerstcollectie was het pas rond 1uur online.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Apr 4, 2016)

En ik maar hopen dat de prijs van de oogschaduw paletten ook in Nederland naar beneden zouden gaan. Op maccosmetics.com betaal je $65 (komt nog wel tax bovenop, maar toch) en in Nederland 115 euro. Het lijkt of ze het in Amerika toch wat beter snappen. Het valt me ook op dat de laatste tijd lang niet alle limited collecties binnen een paar uur uitverkocht zijn en in Amerika al helemaal niet meer. Ik hoop trouwens ook dat de overige producten goedkoper gaan worden


----------



## Sulaika (Apr 5, 2016)

Gisteren naar de bijenkorf geweest omdat ik dacht dat de Versicolour stains uit waren.....ze komen pas dit weekend of volgend weekend uit ze wisten het niet precies. Maar goed ik zag dus die MSF's liggen (3 maar)...Perfectly Lit stond erbij en ik heb m geswatched op mijn hand en werd verliefd hahahaha....heb m gekocht (oeps) maar hij is echt mooi als highlighter voor mij en het was de laatste. Ik ben er echt blij mee  Vandaag ook Sunny Side en Naturally Enhanced binnen gekregen en een ieniemienie sample gekregen


----------



## Sulaika (Apr 5, 2016)

allthingsmakeup said:


> En ik maar hopen dat de prijs van de oogschaduw paletten ook in Nederland naar beneden zouden gaan. Op maccosmetics.com betaal je $65 (komt nog wel tax bovenop, maar toch) en in Nederland 115 euro. Het lijkt of ze het in Amerika toch wat beter snappen. Het valt me ook op dat de laatste tijd lang niet alle limited collecties binnen een paar uur uitverkocht zijn en in Amerika al helemaal niet meer. Ik hoop trouwens ook dat de overige producten goedkoper gaan worden



Ja daar had ik ook op gehoopt! Het is zo oneerlijk


----------



## Corally (Apr 5, 2016)

Sulaika said:


> Gisteren naar de bijenkorf geweest omdat ik dacht dat de Versicolour stains uit waren.....ze komen pas dit weekend of volgend weekend uit ze wisten het niet precies. Maar goed ik zag dus die MSF's liggen (3 maar)...Perfectly Lit stond erbij en ik heb m geswatched op mijn hand en werd verliefd hahahaha....heb m gekocht (oeps) maar hij is echt mooi als highlighter voor mij en het was de laatste. Ik ben er echt blij mee  Vandaag ook Sunny Side en Naturally Enhanced binnen gekregen en een ieniemienie sample gekregen



Zo te horen was het voorbestemd haha. Ik heb mijn bestelling een paar minuten geleden binnengekregen. Ik vind die nieuwe mineralize verpakking echt zo vreselijk lelijk zeg, deze msfs zijn de eerste mineralize producten voor mij met die nieuwe verpakking.  Maar met de producten zelf ben ik tot nu heel erg blij en dat is het allerbelangrijkste haha.


----------



## Sulaika (Apr 5, 2016)

Corally said:


> Zo te horen was het voorbestemd haha. Ik heb mijn bestelling een paar minuten geleden binnengekregen. Ik vind die nieuwe mineralize verpakking echt zo vreselijk lelijk zeg, deze msfs zijn de eerste mineralize producten voor mij met die nieuwe verpakking.  Maar met de producten zelf ben ik tot nu heel erg blij en dat is het allerbelangrijkste haha.



Ik heb moeite met ze open te maken. Ik heb ook mineralize blushes 1 oud verpakking en 2 nieuwe....en guess what?! In de nieuwe zit iets minder erin (oud 3,5 en nieuw 3,2). Oude gold deposit 10gr en deze nieuwe msf's 8gr.


----------



## Corally (Apr 5, 2016)

Sulaika said:


> Ik heb moeite met ze open te maken. Ik heb ook mineralize blushes 1 oud verpakking en 2 nieuwe....en guess what?! In de nieuwe zit iets minder erin (oud 3,5 en nieuw 3,2). Oude gold deposit 10gr en deze nieuwe msf's 8gr.



Ja ik heb daar ook moeite mee! ik dacht dat het aan mij lag haha. Maar ik zou me niet zo zorgen maken over de hoeveelheid gram hoor. Ik heb ook oudere msfs die bijvoorbeeld 6,5 gram zijn en 7 gram zijn en veel oudere mineralize blushes die 3.2 gram zijn. Maar qua volume (hoeveelheid product) merk ik echt geen verschil.


----------



## Sulaika (Apr 6, 2016)

Corally said:


> Ja ik heb daar ook moeite mee! ik dacht dat het aan mij lag haha. Maar ik zou me niet zo zorgen maken over de hoeveelheid gram hoor. Ik heb ook oudere msfs die bijvoorbeeld 6,5 gram zijn en 7 gram zijn en veel oudere mineralize blushes die 3.2 gram zijn. Maar qua volume (hoeveelheid product) merk ik echt geen verschil.



Hahaha.....gelukkig ben ik niet de enige.

Ja ik zal die dingen toch nooit op kunnen maken


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Apr 8, 2016)

Waarom nu nog Zac Posen collectie bij de Bijenkorf (liep de collectie niet op maccosmetics.nl)? In ieder geval zijn de MSF ook gearriveerd bij de Bijenkorf 6 eeuwen later 

Nou Debbie van Beautyscene wordt ook wakker en geeft aan dat er toch wel een behoorlijk prijsverschil tussen de oogschaduw paletten zit en pleit dus voor prijsverlaging in Nederland (zou ze meelezen )? Ik hoop ook dat het palette in Nederland niet goed verkocht gaat worden, zodat MAC eindelijk begrijpt dat dit niet kan.


----------



## Corally (Apr 12, 2016)

Sulaika said:


> Hahaha.....gelukkig ben ik niet de enige.
> 
> Ja ik zal die dingen toch nooit op kunnen maken



Haha precies, ik ook niet hoor.


----------



## Corally (Apr 12, 2016)

allthingsmakeup said:


> Waarom nu nog Zac Posen collectie bij de Bijenkorf (liep de collectie niet op maccosmetics.nl)? In ieder geval zijn de MSF ook gearriveerd bij de Bijenkorf 6 eeuwen later
> 
> Nou Debbie van Beautyscene wordt ook wakker en geeft aan dat er toch wel een behoorlijk prijsverschil tussen de oogschaduw paletten zit en pleit dus voor prijsverlaging in Nederland (zou ze meelezen )? Ik hoop ook dat het palette in Nederland niet goed verkocht gaat worden, zodat MAC eindelijk begrijpt dat dit niet kan.



Hahaha dat zou wel chill zijn. Toch belachelijk dat het niet gewoon overal goedkoper wordt gemaakt.

Ik zag net trouwens swatches van die Caitlyn Jenner lipstick en ik ga hem denk ik skippen. Vind hem wel mooi maar hij net een beetje te rozig voor mijn smaak. Dus ik kan dat geld beter bewaren voor Vibe Tribe. Ik zit nu trouwens ook heeeeel erg te twijfelen over de mineralize blushes, ik zag net swatches van Cosmic Force mb en hij is zo ontzettend licht... denk eigenlijk dat ik hem niet zal zien op mijn huid. Bij Temptalia zie je 'm ook nauwelijks zitten. Ik ben wel ietsje lichter dan haar maar ik weet niet.. En ik weet dat die andere blush ook heel licht is. Dus misschien moet ik ze toch maar allebei skippen ._. Zou ik wel echt jammer vinden want wilde zo graag nieuwe mineralize blushes.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Apr 12, 2016)

Corally said:


> Hahaha dat zou wel chill zijn. Toch belachelijk dat het niet gewoon overal goedkoper wordt gemaakt.
> 
> Ik zag net trouwens swatches van die Caitlyn Jenner lipstick en ik ga hem denk ik skippen. Vind hem wel mooi maar hij net een beetje te rozig voor mijn smaak. Dus ik kan dat geld beter bewaren voor Vibe Tribe. Ik zit nu trouwens ook heeeeel erg te twijfelen over de mineralize blushes, ik zag net swatches van Cosmic Force mb en hij is zo ontzettend licht... denk eigenlijk dat ik hem niet zal zien op mijn huid. Bij Temptalia zie je 'm ook nauwelijks zitten. Ik ben wel ietsje lichter dan haar maar ik weet niet.. En ik weet dat die andere blush ook heel licht is. Dus misschien moet ik ze toch maar allebei skippen ._. Zou ik wel echt jammer vinden want wilde zo graag nieuwe mineralize blushes.



Ja, overal even duur dat zou eerlijker zijn. Maar ik moet wel zeggen dat ik medelijden heb met de mensen in Australië. Ik zou als ik jou was voor So Select gaan en gewoon bestellen in Amerika. Misschien ook wel een beter match. En Cosmic Force gewoon bestellen. Het is wel geen a little lusty kleur, maar wel een mooie dagelijkse nude. En het is niet zo dat ik hem bij Temptalia niet zie.


----------



## Corally (Apr 13, 2016)

Ja idd, in Australië is het wel heel erg. En ik ga idd voor So Select, als ik een keer geld over heb voor een CP (zal dus nog wel ff duren met de aankomende collecties haha). Ik ga nog even nadenken over de blushes  ik wilde heel graag nieuwe mineralize blushes aan mijn stash toevoegen maar op dit moment vind ik Vibe Tribe veel interessanter en mijn lijst daarvoor is ellenlang haha.


----------



## Corally (Apr 28, 2016)

Brooke Candy is online zag ik net! Heb Witching Hour gekocht.  Caitlyn is ook al online maar die is al uitverkocht. Verbaasd me wel een beetje eigenlijk omdat het een cremesheen is.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Apr 28, 2016)

Corally said:


> Brooke Candy is online zag ik net! Heb Witching Hour gekocht.  Caitlyn is ook al online maar die is al uitverkocht. Verbaasd me wel een beetje eigenlijk omdat het een cremesheen is.



Zag ´m inderdaad online, maar heb de Caitlyn Jenner lipstick toch niet gekocht uiteindelijk. Candy, Vibe Tribe en Chris Chang sla ik ook over. Ik ga voor de Trolls. En volgens mij zei Debbie dat de Caitlyn Jenner lipstick gewoon een tijdje beschikbaar blijft. Of dit echt zo is moet nog blijken.....


----------



## Corally (Apr 28, 2016)

allthingsmakeup said:


> Zag ´m inderdaad online, maar heb de Caitlyn Jenner lipstick toch niet gekocht uiteindelijk. Candy, Vibe Tribe en Chris Chang sla ik ook over. Ik ga voor de Trolls. En volgens mij zei Debbie dat de Caitlyn Jenner lipstick gewoon een tijdje beschikbaar blijft. Of dit echt zo is moet nog blijken.....



Aah wat knap dat je dat allemaal kan overslaan!  Van Trolls wil ik alleen misschien Glow Rida hebben maar verder niks. Al ben ik best wel trots dat mijn Vibe Tribe lijstje naar 5 producten is gegaan haha. Chris Chang is nog steeds 2 lipsticks en wss de poeder.


----------



## macaddictx (Apr 28, 2016)

Ik heb me in kunnen houden haha. Ik ben wel erg geïnteresseerd in de nieuwe palettes.
Maar wil eerst toch wachten op Vibe Tribe, Chris Chang en de Trolls.


----------



## Corally (Apr 28, 2016)

Ik zie trouwens net op Beautyscene de datum 28 mei voor Vibe Tribe. Wat laat zeg!


----------



## macaddictx (Apr 28, 2016)

Corally said:


> Ik zie trouwens net op Beautyscene de datum 28 mei voor Vibe Tribe. Wat laat zeg!


Oh meen je.. Had gehoopt dat die eerder uit kwam.
Wash & Dry kwam vorig jaar rond deze tijd wel uit.


----------



## filio (May 18, 2016)

Hallo weten jullie of the vibe tribe collectie morgen online komt of volgende week?


----------



## macaddictx (May 18, 2016)

filio said:


> Hallo weten jullie of the vibe tribe collectie morgen online komt of volgende week?



In de livechat vorige week werd verteld dat die de 26e uitkomt online en de 28e bij Bijenkorf en Douglas. Maar je weet het maar nooit..


----------



## Sulaika (May 19, 2016)

Hij is al online op de mac site en nu ben ik Hot chocolate misgelopen pffff


----------



## Corally (May 19, 2016)

Ja ik ook :| Hele ochtend gestalkt voor de zekerheid want ja je weet maar nooit met MAC... ik kijk heel even niet en de collectie is online en HC is vrijwel meteen uitverkocht. Echt zo kut. Heb wel Adobe Brick, Painted Canyon, Dunes At Dusk en een make-up tas. Ik had eigenlijk verwacht dat Dunes At Dusk als eerste uitverkocht zou zijn. Iemand uit Engeland wilt wel een HC voor me kopen dus ik denk dat ik dat aanbod maar ga aannemen. Want ik heb nu geen flauw idee wanneer het bij Douglas online zal komen en als het net zo snel gaat als vandaag dan loop ik 'm toch weer mis..


----------



## macaddictx (May 19, 2016)

Typisch weer om het nu opeens online te gooien..

Balen dat jullie HC niet hebben kunnen krijgen. 
Ik was op school en keek heel af en toe maar voor de zekerheid. Opeens zag ik de foto's al wel staan, maar er stonden nog geen producten bij. Toen ik hem refreshte stonden ze er wel. Heb voor nu Hot Chocalate, Painted Canyon en Dunes at Dusk besteld. De 28e komen ze ook online bij Bijenkorf en Douglas (heb ze beide laatst gevraagd). Ik heb ongeveer 20 euro om te verzilveren bij Bijenkorf en denk dat ik daarvoor Call of the Canyon ga kopen. Zit ook nog te twijfelen over Modern Mandarin en Arrowhead. Dit is echt mijn grootste haul ooit. 

Ik hoop echt dat het jullie nog lukt om HC te bemachtigen!!


----------



## Sulaika (May 19, 2016)

Ja ik heb ook wat gekocht, Modern mandarin en Adobe brick en de skin nagellak.
Wel balen hoor, ik was het echt vergeten want ik had er echt rekening mee gehouden dat het deze of volgende week donderdag online zou komen.

Ik heb HC maar op de US site besteld word dan via een shipping service maar heb het alleen gedaan omdat ik nog wat van colourpop hier naar toe moet shippen dus die kunnen er ook wel bij....en heb gelijk Vermillion Vee van Chris Chan besteld


----------



## filio (May 19, 2016)

Ben het mis gelopen  ging van 26st uit. Als ik website had gestalkt zou ik het nog voor mij werk kunnen bestellen kan mac niet dingen even op voorraad houden ik koop steeds minder om die reden.. Ik ga anders volgende week zaterdagochtend naar mac toe of website stalken ik wil HC


----------



## Sulaika (May 22, 2016)

Ja ik snap echt niet waarom wij hier in NL zo weinig krijgen. Op de usa site zijn ze na 2 weken nog op voorraad, vind het zo oneerlijk


----------



## allthingsmakeup (May 23, 2016)

De Vibe Tribe collectie is weer aangevuld op mac site.
Edit: Hot Chocolate was binnen een minuut uitverkocht


----------



## Corally (May 23, 2016)

allthingsmakeup said:


> De Vibe Tribe collectie is weer aangevuld op mac site.
> Edit: Hot Chocolate was binnen een minuut uitverkocht



-_- Belachelijk toch. Ik heb uiteindelijk het aanbod toch niet aangenomen van de Engelse specktrette dus ik ga Douglas maar diehard stalken.


----------



## filio (May 23, 2016)

Ik heb HC uiteindelijk via de amerikaanse mac samen met wat andere dingen wou namelijk ook een cp bestelling plaatsen


----------



## Corally (May 23, 2016)

Ja als ik 'm mis op Douglas ga ik denk ik ook maar contact opnemen met mijn cp'er.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (May 23, 2016)

@Corally Als je het echt op safe wil spelen zou ik nu een cp doen en niet afwachten tot de online release in Nederland. Ik snap dat het extra kosten meebrengt maar als je de lipstick echt heel graag wil....


----------



## filio (May 23, 2016)

Corally said:


> Ja als ik 'm mis op Douglas ga ik denk ik ook maar contact opnemen met mijn cp'er.



Wat is cp? ik bedoelde namelijk een colourpop bestelling


----------



## macaddictx (May 24, 2016)

Heb net m'n bestelling binnen gekregen. Ik ben echt gek op deze collectie. 
Straks de producten maar even proberen!


----------



## Sulaika (May 24, 2016)

cp is iemand uit waarschijnlijk US iets voor haar koopt en het dan opstuurt naar NL, ze zal uiteraard wel eerst geld geven aan der, en het moet iemand zijn die je vertrouwd.

Ik heb ook een oproep gedaan via facebook en kreeg 3 dames die het wel voor mij wilde doen, maar vertrouw het toch niet :s
Dus ik gebruik een shipping service die ik voornameijk gebruik voor colourpop LOL maar nu ook voor MAC dus aangezien wij hier in NL zo weinig krijgen


----------



## Sulaika (May 24, 2016)

filio said:


> Wat is cp? ik bedoelde namelijk een colourpop bestelling



cp is iemand uit waarschijnlijk US iets voor haar koopt en het dan opstuurt naar NL, ze zal uiteraard wel eerst geld geven aan der, en het moet iemand zijn die je vertrouwd.

 Ik heb ook een oproep gedaan via facebook en kreeg 3 dames die het wel voor mij wilde doen, maar vertrouw het toch niet :s
 Dus ik gebruik een shipping service die ik voornameijk gebruik voor colourpop LOL maar nu ook voor MAC dus aangezien wij hier in NL zo weinig krijgen


----------



## Corally (May 24, 2016)

filio said:


> Wat is cp? ik bedoelde namelijk een colourpop bestelling


Oh haha ik dacht dat je custom purchase bedoelde. Cp wordt op dit op dit forum vooral  gebruikt als afkorting voor 'custom purchase'. Je geeft dan geld aan  iemand en die persoon koopt dan de producten voor je en verzendt het via  de post naar je.



allthingsmakeup said:


> @Corally Als je het  echt op safe wil spelen zou ik nu een cp doen en niet afwachten tot de  online release in Nederland. Ik snap dat het extra kosten meebrengt maar  als je de lipstick echt heel graag wil....



Naja ik wacht het gewoon af. Vind de originele HC net wat mooier dus  mocht ik hem mislopen dan heb ik toch nog iets om me te troosten lol. 



macaddictx said:


> Heb net m'n bestelling binnen gekregen. Ik ben echt gek op deze collectie.
> Straks de producten maar even proberen!



Ik heb mijn bestelling ook binnen! Everything is so pretty!! Ik wil  eigenlijk nog veel meer dingen kopen door die verpakking. WAAROM IS DIE  VERPAKKING ZO MOOI. Ik moet sowieso nog HC hebben en ik denk dat ik ook nog een bronzer wil.



Sulaika said:


> cp is iemand uit waarschijnlijk US iets voor haar koopt en het dan opstuurt naar NL, ze zal uiteraard wel eerst geld geven aan der, en het moet iemand zijn die je vertrouwd.
> 
> Ik heb ook een oproep gedaan via facebook en kreeg 3 dames die het wel voor mij wilde doen, maar vertrouw het toch niet :s
> Dus ik gebruik een shipping service die ik voornameijk gebruik voor colourpop LOL maar nu ook voor MAC dus aangezien wij hier in NL zo weinig krijgen



Nee snap ik! Zou het ook niet gedaan hebben. En Colour Pop moet echt is makkelijker verkrijgbaar worden hoor! Zo'n leuk merk. Ik ga geen shipping service gebruiken want dan ben ik helemaal niet te stoppen met alle make-up die ik dan opeens kan kopen hahaha. Zelfbescherming.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (May 25, 2016)

De volgende collectie is online Chris Chang en nog een paar andere


----------



## Corally (May 25, 2016)

allthingsmakeup said:


> De volgende collectie is online Chris Chang en nog een paar andere


Waaah thanks! Wat is dit voor sneaky surprise attack op een woensdag?! Had zonder jou nooit gekeken. En de poeder is als eerste uitverkocht? o.o Die wilde ik ook wel maarja ben blij dat ik ieder geval de lipsticks heb. De poeder wilde ik toch vooral voor de verpakking haha. Dus ik heb Vermillion Vee en Plum Princess besteld!  Heb jij nog wat gekocht?

Beautyscene valt me de laatste tijd trouwens best tegen wat betreft het verschaffen van release dates rondom mac collecties. Misschien ligt het wel aan MAC zelf hoor. Maar van Brooke Candy hadden we geen datum en voor deze collectie ook niet. Heel irritant!


----------



## macaddictx (May 25, 2016)

Op een woensdag? Krijgen we dit nu ook nog.. Sneaky hoor!
Ik wou alleen DDDevilish en die is al uitverkocht. Niet een enorme ramp, maar wou graag iets in die verpakking. 
Is eigenlijk maar goed ook, wou zaterdag nog wat van Vibe Tribe kopen.


----------



## Corally (May 25, 2016)

Ja heel vreemd dit! Krijgen we nu ook al collecties op random dagen? 
Misschien dat Chris Chang ook te krijgen is bij de Bijenkorf als je zaterdag gaat? Ik weet eigenlijk helemaal niet hoe het zit met de verkrijgbaarheid van de collectie in Nederland, we hebben er totaal geen info over gekregen.


----------



## filio (May 25, 2016)

Heb de collectie gemist.... wou plum princesses en misschien een oogschaduw maar nu denk ik laat maar....  


@ corally ja het viel mij ook op dat beautyscene mij tegen valt als het gaat om info geven en swatches want ze kreeg de vibe tribe collectie eerder ontvangen maar nog geen post gezien.


----------



## Corally (May 25, 2016)

Ik zie net trouwens dat de collectie Soft Serve ook online is. Ik wil Put Me To Shame hebben maar ik ga even wachten want mijn bankrekening raakt wel heel snel leeg nu haha. En ik denk niet dat er iets uitverkocht zal raken van die collectie.


----------



## Corally (May 25, 2016)

filio said:


> Heb de collectie gemist.... wou plum princesses en misschien een oogschaduw maar nu denk ik laat maar....
> 
> 
> @ corally ja het viel mij ook op dat beautyscene mij tegen valt als het gaat om info geven en swatches want ze kreeg de vibe tribe collectie eerder ontvangen maar nog geen post gezien.



Ja dat is echt balen!  Ik was zelf echt net op tijd, want een paar minuten later was PP al uitverkocht. 

Ja ik snap ook niet wat er aan de hand is, ze was naar mijn idee altijd vrij goed wat betreft informatieverschaffing, reviews etc. maar de laatste paar maanden (?) is het echt minder geworden. Misschien dat ze zich minder focust op MAC nu?


----------



## macaddictx (May 25, 2016)

Corally said:


> Ja heel vreemd dit! Krijgen we nu ook al collecties op random dagen?
> Misschien dat Chris Chang ook te krijgen is bij de Bijenkorf als je zaterdag gaat? Ik weet eigenlijk helemaal niet hoe het zit met de verkrijgbaarheid van de collectie in Nederland, we hebben er totaal geen info over gekregen.



Geen idee ook of die ook bij Bijenkorf/Douglas uit komt. Je hebt inderdaad gelijk over dat we zo weinig informatie krijgen. Normaal is Beautyscene wel snel en altijd op tijd met zulke dingen.. Jammer!

Edit: Heb net Bijenkorf gevraagd op Twitter en hun geven aan dat ze de collectie rond 6 juni binnen krijgen.


----------



## macaddictx (May 25, 2016)

Ik zie nu al op marktplaats de lipsticks van Chris Chang staan die worden aangeboden voor 30 euro..


----------



## Corally (May 25, 2016)

macaddictx said:


> Geen idee ook of die ook bij Bijenkorf/Douglas  uit komt. Je hebt inderdaad gelijk over dat we zo weinig informatie  krijgen. Normaal is Beautyscene wel snel en altijd op tijd met zulke  dingen.. Jammer!
> 
> Edit: Heb net Bijenkorf gevraagd op Twitter en hun geven aan dat ze de collectie rond 6 juni binnen krijgen.



Vind het ook erg jammer! Ze was altijd dé persoon voor dit soort dingen.

Mooi dat Bijenkorf het in ieder geval krijgt!



macaddictx said:


> Ik zie nu al op marktplaats de lipsticks van Chris Chang staan die worden aangeboden voor 30 euro..



Lekker dan :/ Dit soort praktijken krijgen we ook steeds meer in NL merk ik.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (May 25, 2016)

Corally said:


> Waaah thanks! Wat is dit voor sneaky surprise attack op een woensdag?! Had zonder jou nooit gekeken. En de poeder is als eerste uitverkocht? o.o Die wilde ik ook wel maarja ben blij dat ik ieder geval de lipsticks heb. De poeder wilde ik toch vooral voor de verpakking haha. Dus ik heb Vermillion Vee en Plum Princess besteld!  Heb jij nog wat gekocht?
> 
> Beautyscene valt me de laatste tijd trouwens best tegen wat betreft het verschaffen van release dates rondom mac collecties. Misschien ligt het wel aan MAC zelf hoor. Maar van Brooke Candy hadden we geen datum en voor deze collectie ook niet. Heel irritant!



Nee niets gekocht 
En ja BS valt me ook een beetje tegen ik had idd ook veel eerder info via haar verwacht. De laatste paar maanden is het niet veel soeps. Om heel eerlijk te zijn weet ik ook niet of MAC haar nog zo heel veel interesseert behalve de MSF`s dan. Het heeft volgens mij wat meer met de persreisjes te maken. Ter verdediging moet ik wel zeggen dat andere Nederlandse bloggers/vloggers ook heel laat waren met het melden van de Candy Brooke collectie.

@macaddictx Ik kijk dus heel bewust niet meer op marktplaats, ebay of amazon.


----------



## Sulaika (May 25, 2016)

Corally said:


> Waaah thanks! Wat is dit voor sneaky surprise attack op een woensdag?! Had zonder jou nooit gekeken. En de poeder is als eerste uitverkocht? o.o Die wilde ik ook wel maarja ben blij dat ik ieder geval de lipsticks heb. De poeder wilde ik toch vooral voor de verpakking haha. Dus ik heb Vermillion Vee en Plum Princess besteld!  Heb jij nog wat gekocht?
> 
> Beautyscene valt me de laatste tijd trouwens best tegen wat betreft het verschaffen van release dates rondom mac collecties. Misschien ligt het wel aan MAC zelf hoor. Maar van Brooke Candy hadden we geen datum en voor deze collectie ook niet. Heel irritant!



Ik keek pas om 14uur en mn Electic mandarin plus compact al uitverkocht!!!! Balen dus! grrrr 

Ja beauyscene is niet meer up to date....zo jammer


----------



## Sulaika (May 25, 2016)

Corally said:


> Oh haha ik dacht dat je custom purchase bedoelde. Cp wordt op dit op dit forum vooral  gebruikt als afkorting voor 'custom purchase'. Je geeft dan geld aan  iemand en die persoon koopt dan de producten voor je en verzendt het via  de post naar je.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dan zou ik er inderdaad niet aan beginnen LOL.....Ik ga voorlopig ook niks meer halen heb nu veel besteld tijdens de flash sale die ze hadden.


----------



## Sulaika (May 25, 2016)

4 juni komt Chris chan in de store in Den Haag, heb net gebeld


----------



## allthingsmakeup (May 25, 2016)

filio said:


> Heb de collectie gemist.... wou plum princesses en misschien een oogschaduw maar nu denk ik laat maar....
> 
> 
> @ corally ja het viel mij ook op dat beautyscene mij tegen valt als het gaat om info geven en swatches want ze kreeg de vibe tribe collectie eerder ontvangen maar nog geen post gezien.



Volgens mij heeft het met een embargo te maken. Het valt mij namelijk op dat in Amerika collecties ook niet altijd weken van te voren worden aangekondigd. Alleen snap ik dat hele embargo niet zo. omdat ze bij MAC toch hopelijk wel begrijpen dat wij ook Amerikaanse sites kunnen bekijken en daar alsnog onze info kunnen krijgen. Wel balen dat je ernaast zat. Hopelijk is de PRO Store of de Flagship store in Den Haag niet te ver van je huis.


----------



## filio (May 25, 2016)

Nah heb geen mac in de buurt (woon in alkmaar) Maar ja heb nu geen zin meer in of ik ga via amerika want ben toch bezig met bestellen


----------



## allthingsmakeup (May 26, 2016)

filio said:


> Nah heb geen mac in de buurt (woon in alkmaar) Maar ja heb nu geen zin meer in of ik ga via amerika want ben toch bezig met bestellen



Doen ! Al blijf ik het jammer vinden dat de voorraad in Nederland zo beperkt is. Je moet de laatste 2 jaar tot op de minuut er bovenop zitten wil je als echte MAC-fan nog iets kunnen bemachtigen. En als je werkt en daar geen internet hebt of niet elke seconde je mobiele telefoon erbij kunt pakken dan heb je eigenlijk al pech. Daarnaast valt het me ook op dat steeds meer collecties alleen nog in de randstad wordt uitgegeven. Normaal zou bijv. de kerst/zomer collectie behoorlijk verkrijgbaar moeten zijn (meer voorraad dan normale collecties) dit viel (heb ik dus vorig jaar gemerkt) behoorlijk tegen en dit zien we dus ook weer bij Vibe Tribe. Daarom zeg ik tegen iedereen koop maar via het buitenland, alhoewel ik dit dus graag anders zou willen doen.


----------



## macaddictx (May 27, 2016)

Vibe Tribe is nu ook online bij Douglas! Alles is er nu nog. Alleen bij Arrowhead staat er binnenkort nieuw.. Terwijl dat het enigste is wat ik nog wou. Heb gisteren Call of the Caynon besteld bij Bijenkorf. Krijg die vandaag, dus ben erg benieuwd!


----------



## Corally (May 28, 2016)

allthingsmakeup said:


> Doen ! Al blijf ik het jammer vinden dat de voorraad in Nederland zo beperkt is. Je moet de laatste 2 jaar tot op de minuut er bovenop zitten wil je als echte MAC-fan nog iets kunnen bemachtigen. En als je werkt en daar geen internet hebt of niet elke seconde je mobiele telefoon erbij kunt pakken dan heb je eigenlijk al pech. Daarnaast valt het me ook op dat steeds meer collecties alleen nog in de randstad wordt uitgegeven. Normaal zou bijv. de kerst/zomer collectie behoorlijk verkrijgbaar moeten zijn (meer voorraad dan normale collecties) dit viel (heb ik dus vorig jaar gemerkt) behoorlijk tegen en dit zien we dus ook weer bij Vibe Tribe. Daarom zeg ik tegen iedereen koop maar via het buitenland, alhoewel ik dit dus graag anders zou willen doen.



Ik vind het ook jammer en raar! In andere Europese landen krijgen ze veel meer voorraad.


----------



## Corally (May 28, 2016)

macaddictx said:


> Vibe Tribe is nu ook online bij Douglas! Alles is er nu nog. Alleen bij Arrowhead staat er binnenkort nieuw.. Terwijl dat het enigste is wat ik nog wou. Heb gisteren Call of the Caynon besteld bij Bijenkorf. Krijg die vandaag, dus ben erg benieuwd!



Ik heb HC weten te bemachtigen!  *happy* Dus dinsdag krijg ik de Chris Chang lippies en HC yay. Ben benieuwd wat je van COTC vindt. Ik heb tot nu toe trouwens alleen maar gestaard naar mijn VB goodies, niet echt tijd gehad deze week om er iets mee te doen haha. Wilde vanochtend eigenlijk ook nog een bronzer in mijn mandje gooien maar ik denk dat ik die maar skip. Met al die extra dimension highlighters die eraan komen en de Star Trek collectie moet ik echt opletten wat ik vanaf nu ga kopen haha. Weet niet of jullie het al gezien hebben maar het beste gedeelte uit de Star Trek collectie is US only  dus dat wordt voor mij sowieso een CP.


----------



## macaddictx (May 28, 2016)

Corally said:


> Ik heb HC weten te bemachtigen!  *happy* Dus dinsdag krijg ik de Chris Chang lippies en HC yay. Ben benieuwd wat je van COTC vindt. Ik heb tot nu toe trouwens alleen maar gestaard naar mijn VB goodies, niet echt tijd gehad deze week om er iets mee te doen haha. Wilde vanochtend eigenlijk ook nog een bronzer in mijn mandje gooien maar ik denk dat ik die maar skip. Met al die extra dimension highlighters die eraan komen en de Star Trek collectie moet ik echt opletten wat ik vanaf nu ga kopen haha. Weet niet of jullie het al gezien hebben maar het beste gedeelte uit de Star Trek collectie is US only  dus dat wordt voor mij sowieso een CP.



Gelukkig dat je HC hebt weten te bemachtigen. Arrowhead is nog steeds niet beschikbaar.. 
Douglas had volgens mij wel wel meer voorraad dan MAC en Bijenkorf.

Dat is wel balen dat heel veel US only is. Denk dat ik al die collecties ga skippen, al te veel uitgeven aan Vibe Tribe haha.


----------



## Corally (May 28, 2016)

Raar dat ze Arrowhead op dit moment niet hebben. Waarom heb je het gisteren niet op Bijenkorf besteld toen je COTC bestelde? Of viste je achter het net? 

Ik denk eigenlijk dat veel mensen nog aan het slapen waren en dat het daarom niet zo hard ging haha. Maar wie weet. Ben in ieder geval blij dat ik HC te pakken heb!

Ja vind het heel raar (en stom!) dat ze delen van die collectie US only hebben gemaakt. Zou logischer zijn om dat voor de Selena collectie te doen aangezien ze in veel landen vrij onbekend is. Knap hoor van je als je die collecties kan skippen haha!


----------



## macaddictx (May 28, 2016)

Corally said:


> Raar dat ze Arrowhead op dit moment niet hebben. Waarom heb je het gisteren niet op Bijenkorf besteld toen je COTC bestelde? Of viste je achter het net?
> 
> Ik denk eigenlijk dat veel mensen nog aan het slapen waren en dat het daarom niet zo hard ging haha. Maar wie weet. Ben in ieder geval blij dat ik HC te pakken heb!
> 
> Ja vind het heel raar (en stom!) dat ze delen van die collectie US only hebben gemaakt. Zou logischer zijn om dat voor de Selena collectie te doen aangezien ze in veel landen vrij onbekend is. Knap hoor van je als je die collecties kan skippen haha!



Die was gisteren al uitverkocht bij de Bijenkorf, en dat terwijl ik vet vroeg keek. Nou ja, Douglas site maar even in de gaten houden. 

Bij welke collecties komen die mineralize skinfinish trouwens uit? Volgens mij heb ik dat helemaal gemist..


----------



## Corally (May 28, 2016)

Ah balen! 

Er is nog geen naam bekend maar er zijn een paar foto's voorbij gekomen in het early buzz topic. MAC noemt het strobe powders maar ze zien er gewoon uit als edsf, en het zijn er 6 dusss .__.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (May 28, 2016)

Corally said:


> Ah balen!
> 
> Er is nog geen naam bekend maar er zijn een paar foto's voorbij gekomen in het early buzz topic. MAC noemt het strobe powders maar ze zien er gewoon uit als edsf, en het zijn er 6 dusss .__.



Fijn dat je HC nog hebt weten te bemachtigen! En ja ik had via BC al iets gezien over die strobe powders. Er zou ook een mooie uitkomen bij de Fall Fashion week. Wel balen dat het leukste deel van de ST collectie US only is. Dat wordt dus weer sparen als ik ook de Trolls nog wil.


----------



## Corally (May 28, 2016)

allthingsmakeup said:


> Fijn dat je HC nog hebt weten te bemachtigen! En ja ik had via BC al iets gezien over die strobe powders. Er zou ook een mooie uitkomen bij de Fall Fashion week. Wel balen dat een deel van de ST collectie US only is. Ik heb niet gekeken maar zijn het ook de msf items of alleen nagellak en l/s? Dat wordt dus weer sparen als ik ook de Trolls nog wil.



Jaa heel fijn!  Het zijn de trip the light fantastic powders en de pressed pigments die US only zijn. Dus alles wat ik wil hebben van die collectie is US only... naja ik wil eigenlijk ook de nagellakjes maar denk niet dat ik die uiteindelijk ga kopen. Op dit moment staan de drie poeders en drie van de vier pressed pigments op mijn lijstje


----------



## allthingsmakeup (May 28, 2016)

Corally said:


> Jaa heel fijn!  Het zijn de trip the light fantastic powders en de pressed pigments die US only zijn. Dus alles wat ik wil hebben van die collectie is US only... naja ik wil eigenlijk ook de nagellakjes maar denk niet dat ik die uiteindelijk ga kopen. Op dit moment staan de drie poeders en drie van de vier pressed pigments op mijn lijstje



Volgens mij wordt het bij ons weer een mega lijst  Blue Nectar is niet mijn collectie maar ik denk wel dat het in jouw straatje past.


----------



## Corally (May 28, 2016)

allthingsmakeup said:


> Volgens mij wordt het bij ons weer een megalijst



Ben er ook bang voor


----------



## allthingsmakeup (May 28, 2016)

Corally said:


> Ben er ook bang voor



Je kunt bij ons beter vragen wanneer niet dan zijn we sneller klaar


----------



## filio (May 31, 2016)

Ik faal met mijn mac.com bestelling heb een bestelling geplaatst met plum princess, costa riche liner, pillow talk, del rio en double shot (ben nc50 in de zomer en zulke kleuren staan mij mooi maar zijn niet in nl te koop en pillow talk is le) krijg ik even later een mail met we kunnen je betaling niet kon autoriseren, oke dacht probeer een dan een kleiner bestelling met alleen plum princess en costa riche liner en betaal met paypal. Kreeg gisteren een email met beide bestellingen zijn verzonden en de betaling is op mij cc gereserveerd... maar de bestelling via paypal is echt verzonden (en komt komt morgen aan en met cc is alleen een label aangemaakt)

Ik ga even afwachten of de grotere bestelling daadwerkelijk wordt verzonden zo niet zal ik de overige lipstick nog bestellen zo niet heb ik plum princes en costa riche liner dubbel.... :l


----------



## Corally (May 31, 2016)

filio said:


> Ik faal met mijn mac.com bestelling heb een bestelling geplaatst met plum princess, costa riche liner, pillow talk, del rio en double shot (ben nc50 in de zomer en zulke kleuren staan mij mooi maar zijn niet in nl te koop en pillow talk is le) krijg ik even later een mail met we kunnen je betaling niet kon autoriseren, oke dacht probeer een dan een kleiner bestelling met alleen plum princess en costa riche liner en betaal met paypal. Kreeg gisteren een email met beide bestellingen zijn verzonden en de betaling is op mij cc gereserveerd... maar de bestelling via paypal is echt verzonden (en komt komt morgen aan en met cc is alleen een label aangemaakt)
> 
> Ik ga even afwachten of de grotere bestelling daadwerkelijk wordt verzonden zo niet zal ik de overige lipstick nog bestellen zo niet heb ik plum princes en costa riche liner dubbel.... :l



Oef das balen :/ Naja mocht je die dingen dubbel hebben dan kan je iig PP altijd nog makkelijk kwijt op marktplaats.


----------



## filio (Jun 1, 2016)

@Corally mac.com kon mijn bestelling nog cancellen  na dat het naar ups hadden gestuurd heeft mac het weer terug kunnen halen. Zo blij met de klantenservice van maccosmetics.com


----------



## Sulaika (Jun 2, 2016)

filio said:


> @Corally mac.com kon mijn bestelling nog cancellen  na dat het naar ups hadden gestuurd heeft mac het weer terug kunnen halen. Zo blij met de klantenservice van maccosmetics.com



Gelukkig kunnen ze die ook cancelen.....en wat een toeval ik heb ook Rel rio en Costa riche (onder andere) besteld  daar, mijn bestelling komt eind volgende week pas binnen....Ik kan niet wachten


----------



## filio (Jun 3, 2016)

Sulaika said:


> Gelukkig kunnen ze die ook cancelen.....en wat een toeval ik heb ook Rel rio en Costa riche (onder andere) besteld  daar, mijn bestelling komt eind volgende week pas binnen....Ik kan niet wachten



Ik heb del rio uiteindelijk niet meer besteld maar costa riche, pillow talk en pp (+ wat oogschaduw en meer lipstick * te veel van blue nectar*) maar in een colourpop bestelling vond ik frick n frack op del rio lijken.


----------



## Corally (Jun 3, 2016)

filio said:


> Ik heb del rio uiteindelijk niet meer besteld maar costa riche, pillow talk en pp (+ wat oogschaduw en meer lipstick * te veel van blue nectar*) maar in een colourpop bestelling vond ik frick n frack op del rio lijken.



Wat fijn dat ze nog konden cancelen! Wat heb je van Blue Nectar besteld? Ik wil denk ik twee lipsticks, Lust Extract en Ablaze, maar ik twijfel nog een beetje..


----------



## filio (Jun 3, 2016)

Corally said:


> Wat fijn dat ze nog konden cancelen! Wat heb je van Blue Nectar besteld? Ik wil denk ik twee lipsticks, Lust Extract en Ablaze, maar ik twijfel nog een beetje..


  Te veel besteld... namelijk: lush extract, sweet venom, ablaze, lured in, give in en intoxica. Lured in en sweet venom kunnen nog te licht zijn met lipliner of deppen vind ik kleuren zoals sweet venom en give in mooi maar lured in is/was een twijfel geval misschien mixen met lush extract of lipliner


----------



## Corally (Jun 3, 2016)

filio said:


> Te veel besteld... namelijk: lush extract, sweet venom, ablaze, lured in, give in en intoxica. Lured in en sweet venom kunnen nog te licht zijn met lipliner of deppen vind ik kleuren zoals sweet venom en give in mooi maar lured in is/was een twijfel geval misschien mixen met lush extract of lipliner



Dat zijn er flink wat inderdaad! Ik neig op dit moment meer naar de collectie helemaal overslaan. Ablaze heb ik de vorige keer ook met een reden overgeslagen (al weet ik niet meer waarom) en de formule van Lust Extract ziet er niet echt geweldig uit om eerlijk te zijn. En nu helemaal nu die Bangin' Brilliant lipstickcollectie is bekendgemaakt.. 10 van de 29 staan op dit moment op mijn lijstje #yikes. Wordt vast wel wat minder... maar die collectie + Star Trek + edsf collectie + Selena is echt killing voor mijn bankrekening :|


----------



## filio (Jun 3, 2016)

Corally said:


> Dat zijn er flink wat inderdaad! Ik neig op dit moment meer naar de collectie helemaal overslaan. Ablaze heb ik de vorige keer ook met een reden overgeslagen (al weet ik niet meer waarom) en de formule van Lust Extract ziet er niet echt geweldig uit om eerlijk te zijn. En nu helemaal nu die Bangin' Brilliant lipstickcollectie is bekendgemaakt.. 10 van de 29 staan op dit moment op mijn lijstje #yikes. Wordt vast wel wat minder... maar die collectie + Star Trek + edsf collectie + Selena is echt killing voor mijn bankrekening :|



Ik dacht bij mij donkere huid zou lush extract prachtig kunnen staan en vond de swatch nog meevallen + een donkere versie van gunner die ik ben misgelopen. Ik voor bangin'brilliant staat tot nu toe Punk Couture, In My Fashion en Deep Rooted als die niet te licht is. Start trek en edsf collectie


----------



## Corally (Jun 3, 2016)

Ik wacht gewoon de swatches/reviews af van Specktrettes/blogs, misschien dat ik ze toch wel neem.  Maar als je heel graag Gunner wilde, dan moet je Witching Hour van de Brooke Candy collectie kopen, dat is een dupe (ik heb ze allebei). In NL niet meer te krijgen maar wel op MAC US site.  Punk Couture is heel mooi! Heb die al een tijdje niet gedragen. Grappig dat je ook zo van paarse lipsticks houdt. 

Op dit moment staat van Bangin' Brilliant de lipsticks In My Fashion, Dew, Lightly Charred, Deep Rooted, Red Rock, Mangrove, Really Me, 4Eva, Love & Cherished en No Interruptions op mijn lijstje. Ik denk *hoop* dat ik er uiteindelijk iets van 5/6 overhoud maar dat is dan alsnog een duur grapje haha.


----------



## Sulaika (Jun 3, 2016)

filio said:


> Ik heb del rio uiteindelijk niet meer besteld maar costa riche, pillow talk en pp (+ wat oogschaduw en meer lipstick * te veel van blue nectar*) maar in een colourpop bestelling vond ik frick n frack op del rio lijken.



Ik ben benieuwd of ze echt op elkaar gaan lijken aangezien ik frick 'n frack al heb.....del rio wilde ik al zoooo lang hahaa. En Costa riche heb ik ook al, maar via een 2de hands site Glambot heet t. Ik vind m zo mooi dat ik een nieuwe wil want hij is bijna op.


----------



## filio (Jun 4, 2016)

Sulaika said:


> Ik ben benieuwd of ze echt op elkaar gaan lijken aangezien ik frick 'n frack al heb.....del rio wilde ik al zoooo lang hahaa. En Costa riche heb ik ook al, maar via een 2de hands site Glambot heet t. Ik vind m zo mooi dat ik een nieuwe wil want hij is bijna op.



Kun je mij laten weten of ze echt op elkaar lijken want als het niet zo is komt het weer terug op mijn lijst 



Corally said:


> Ik wacht gewoon de swatches/reviews af van Specktrettes/blogs, misschien dat ik ze toch wel neem.   Maar als je heel graag Gunner wilde, dan moet je Witching Hour van de  Brooke Candy collectie kopen, dat is een dupe (ik heb ze allebei). In NL  niet meer te krijgen maar wel op MAC US site.  Punk Couture is heel mooi! Heb die al een tijdje niet gedragen. Grappig dat je ook zo van paarse lipsticks houdt.
> 
> Op dit moment staat van Bangin' Brilliant de lipsticks In My Fashion,  Dew, Lightly Charred, Deep Rooted, Red Rock, Mangrove, Really Me, 4Eva,  Love & Cherished en No Interruptions op mijn lijstje. Ik denk *hoop*  dat ik er uiteindelijk iets van 5/6 overhoud maar dat is dan alsnog een  duur grapje haha.



Ik twijfelde tussen witching hour en lush extract maar vond ik dieper en dat vond ik mooier


----------



## Sulaika (Jun 4, 2016)

filio said:


> Kun je mij laten weten of ze echt op elkaar lijken want als het niet zo is komt het weer terug op mijn lijst
> 
> 
> 
> Ik twijfelde tussen witching hour en lush extract maar vond ik dieper en dat vond ik mooier



Hahaaha...is goed


----------



## Sulaika (Jun 6, 2016)

View attachment 54603


Frick n Frack (cp)
Del Rio (mac)
Tulle (cp)
Van links naar rechts

Foto is met flits


----------



## filio (Jun 6, 2016)

Sulaika said:


> View attachment 54603
> 
> 
> Frick n Frack (cp)
> ...



Dankjewel  Vindt Tulle het aller mooist en  frick n frack ziet er uit als een roze nude vindt ze allemaal mooi  ( we hebben zo ongeveer dezelfde kleuring  )


----------



## Sulaika (Jun 7, 2016)

filio said:


> Dankjewel  Vindt Tulle het aller mooist en  frick n frack ziet er uit als een roze nude vindt ze allemaal mooi  ( we hebben zo ongeveer dezelfde kleuring  )



You're welcome  Klopt, ik zag dat je NC50 draagt ik mix NC50+NC45 aangezien mn hals en borst lichter zijn


----------



## filio (Jun 7, 2016)

Sulaika said:


> You're welcome  Klopt, ik zag dat je NC50 draagt ik mix NC50+NC45 aangezien mn hals en borst lichter zijn



Klopt gebruik ook nc50 maar mix waterweight met face and body c7 (omdat het lichter is en een geler qua ondertoon en waterweight is te donker/oranje)


----------



## filio (Jun 27, 2016)

Heb alles binnen  en blij met alles! lush extract en witching hour lijken echt op elkaar alleen witching hour is iets lichter en lush extract is ''dunner'' dus kan patchy zijn. Plum princess vond ik ook mooi, lured in is moeilijker te dragen omdat het zo koel is maar zal een lipliner voor gebruiken (ook voor pp, wh en le zo dat het meer draagbaar is)

@sulaika colourpop ultra matte liquid l/s in teeny tiny is ook mooi een koelere mlbb. Bedankt voor de tulle swatches ben er super blij mee!


----------



## Sulaika (Sep 13, 2016)

Iemand nog iets van de Taraji collectie gehaald?
Ik heb alle 3 items gehaald, als het goed is komen ze morgen binnen 

Van Star Trek wilde ik Strange New Worlds maar die was ineens uitverkocht


----------



## Corally (Sep 13, 2016)

Ik heb Taraji Glow en de lipstick besteld. Maar het is maar afwachten wat ik morgen in de doos aantref aangezien tot nu toe iedereen op specktra die maar 1 van 2 msfs heeft besteld de verkeerde msf heeft ontvangen omdat de msfs verkeerd gelabeld zijn. Ik heb vorige week hierover gebeld en gemaild, zonder enig resultaat vanwege de meest onbehulpzame klantenservice ever... Maar mijn bestelling is gisteren pas verwerkt (nog nooit zo laat meegemaakt) dus ik heb nog een heel klein beetje hoop dat ze er op tijd iets aangedaan hebben hier (dat ze toch nog op de hoogte waren gebracht van het probleem ofzo). Ik hoop het heel hard iiig want ik wil TG zó ontzettend graag hebben. 

En verder zijn de laatste dingen die ik gekocht heb Luna Luster van Star Trek, de lipsticks Bowl Me Over en Babes and Balls van It's A Strike en ook nog Retro Rouge van Charlotte Olympia want die wilde ik toch wel graag hebben (ook al vind ik de verpakking nog steeds verschrikkelijk).


----------



## Corally (Sep 14, 2016)

Helaas, HTT in plaats van TG.


----------



## Sulaika (Sep 14, 2016)

Corally said:


> Ik heb Taraji Glow en de lipstick besteld. Maar het is maar afwachten wat ik morgen in de doos aantref aangezien tot nu toe iedereen op specktra die maar 1 van 2 msfs heeft besteld de verkeerde msf heeft ontvangen omdat de msfs verkeerd gelabeld zijn. Ik heb vorige week hierover gebeld en gemaild, zonder enig resultaat vanwege de meest onbehulpzame klantenservice ever... Maar mijn bestelling is gisteren pas verwerkt (nog nooit zo laat meegemaakt) dus ik heb nog een heel klein beetje hoop dat ze er op tijd iets aangedaan hebben hier (dat ze toch nog op de hoogte waren gebracht van het probleem ofzo). Ik hoop het heel hard iiig want ik wil TG zó ontzettend graag hebben.
> 
> En verder zijn de laatste dingen die ik gekocht heb Luna Luster van Star Trek, de lipsticks Bowl Me Over en Babes and Balls van It's A Strike en ook nog Retro Rouge van Charlotte Olympia want die wilde ik toch wel graag hebben (ook al vind ik de verpakking nog steeds verschrikkelijk).



Pffffff ik zag dat verhaal ook op insta ja, en ik ben zo blij dat ik beide besteld heb. Ik heb vandaag pas mijn bestelling binnen normaal krijg je het dinsdag maar goed.
Wat ga je nu doen? Alles is uitverkocht! Dit is weer een naaistreek van MAC  om gek van te worden.

Babes and balls lijkt erg op Fashion Revival vind je niet?
Ik heb ook Bowl me over en die is echt mooi.

Van Charlotte had ik ook bijna Retro Rouge maar vind de verpakking echt niks.

Ik hoop echt dat MAC het gaat oplossen voor je.


----------



## Corally (Sep 14, 2016)

Nope, MAC gaat niks oplossen.  Heb klantenservice gebeld en ik moet de msf terugsturen om mijn geld terug te krijgen en that's it.. Echt zo ontzettend k*t dit, want ik had de minuut nadat de collectie online was mijn bestelling geplaatst en ik heb alles uitverkocht zien worden. De man van klantenservice had het nog wel over een mogelijke restock (dit keer wel op de goede manier) dus ik hoop dat ze dat gaan doen. En anders is het jammer. Ik zit nu al dagen met zoveel negativiteit door deze collectie. Ben er eigenlijk wel een beetje klaar mee. Genoeg andere mooie makeup die er binnenkort aankomt denk ik dan maar. De lipstick ziet er trouwens mooi uit, door het (veels te warme!!) weer heb ik hem nog niet uitgeprobeerd haha.

Ik heb de lipsticks nog niet gebruikt hahaha, zo erg. Maar BAB zit zeker in dezelfde kleurfamilie als FR, maar ze zijn toch wel anders vind ik als ik ze naast elkaar vergelijk. De verpakking van Charlotte is zooooo lelijk, maar ik kon die kleur gewoon niet weerstaan haha...


----------



## filio (Sep 14, 2016)

Sulaika said:


> Iemand nog iets van de Taraji collectie gehaald?
> Ik heb alle 3 items gehaald, als het goed is komen ze morgen binnen
> 
> Van Star Trek wilde ik Strange New Worlds maar die was ineens uitverkocht



Ik heb van de taraji collectie alles besteld achteraf blij dat ik toch de highlighter had besteld want anders had ik de glow mis gelopen... stomme mac. Maar ik ben mijn bestelling misgelopen dus morgen ophalen


----------



## Sulaika (Sep 20, 2016)

Corally said:


> Nope, MAC gaat niks oplossen.  Heb klantenservice gebeld en ik moet de msf terugsturen om mijn geld terug te krijgen en that's it.. Echt zo ontzettend k*t dit, want ik had de minuut nadat de collectie online was mijn bestelling geplaatst en ik heb alles uitverkocht zien worden. De man van klantenservice had het nog wel over een mogelijke restock (dit keer wel op de goede manier) dus ik hoop dat ze dat gaan doen. En anders is het jammer. Ik zit nu al dagen met zoveel negativiteit door deze collectie. Ben er eigenlijk wel een beetje klaar mee. Genoeg andere mooie makeup die er binnenkort aankomt denk ik dan maar. De lipstick ziet er trouwens mooi uit, door het (veels te warme!!) weer heb ik hem nog niet uitgeprobeerd haha.
> 
> Ik heb de lipsticks nog niet gebruikt hahaha, zo erg. Maar BAB zit zeker in dezelfde kleurfamilie als FR, maar ze zijn toch wel anders vind ik als ik ze naast elkaar vergelijk. De verpakking van Charlotte is zooooo lelijk, maar ik kon die kleur gewoon niet weerstaan haha...



Wat kut zeg van ze pfffff.....ik had ook eens een klacht van een bestelling die niet compleet was, en geheel onverwachts kreeg ik een gratis lipstick in de brievenbus is wel t minste wat ze nu kunnen doen!


----------



## Sulaika (Sep 20, 2016)

filio said:


> Ik heb van de taraji collectie alles besteld achteraf blij dat ik toch de highlighter had besteld want anders had ik de glow mis gelopen... stomme mac. Maar ik ben mijn bestelling misgelopen dus morgen ophalen



En wat vind je van de collectie? Ik vind alles zo mooi en de lipstick heb ik zaterdag nogmaals besteld  een backup dus. De MSF'S zijn wel erg poederig hé. Ben ook zo blij dat ik beide besteld had, en ik heb gewoon de stickers omgewisseld dus nu klopt alles weer


----------



## Corally (Sep 20, 2016)

Sulaika said:


> Wat kut zeg van ze pfffff.....ik had ook eens een klacht van een bestelling die niet compleet was, en geheel onverwachts kreeg ik een gratis lipstick in de brievenbus is wel t minste wat ze nu kunnen doen!



Ja precies... En al helemaal als je ziet wat ze in Amerika krijgen als 'goedmakertje'... verkeerde msf mogen ze houden, krijgen de goede msf gratis nagestuurd als het geproduceerd is en krijgen een code voor $25 dollar korting. Zelfs de mensen die beide msfs hebben besteld hebben een mail met die code gekregen. En hier nada :/ Vind het heel fijn voor hen hoor daar niet van, maar wel erg oneerlijk. Ik heb HTT uiteindelijk maar verkocht aan iemand op het forum die hem graag wilde hebben, is er tenminste iemand blij haha.


----------



## filio (Sep 20, 2016)

Sulaika said:


> En wat vind je van de collectie? Ik vind alles zo mooi en de lipstick heb ik zaterdag nogmaals besteld  een backup dus. De MSF'S zijn wel erg poederig hé. Ben ook zo blij dat ik beide besteld had, en ik heb gewoon de stickers omgewisseld dus nu klopt alles weer



Ik heb ook de labels verwisseld  was makkelijker dan ik dacht. Ik vind de msf's zo mooi de blush (taraji glow) daar zou ik een backup van willen highlighter is ook mooi maar poederig en is super subtiel . Maar taraji glow de blush is zooo mooi het komt bij mij meer peachy/bronzerachtig over en kan geen rood in terug vinden wou dat ik een backup had ik heb het nu tijdelijk terug gelegd om mijn andere blushes de kans te geven om gedragen te worden  voor de lipstick had ik wel 3 lipsticks die er op lijken  kleur die ik toch draag


----------



## filio (Sep 20, 2016)

Corally said:


> Ja precies... En al helemaal als je ziet wat ze in Amerika krijgen als 'goedmakertje'... verkeerde msf mogen ze houden, krijgen de goede msf gratis nagestuurd als het geproduceerd is en krijgen een code voor $25 dollar korting. Zelfs de mensen die beide msfs hebben besteld hebben een mail met die code gekregen. En hier nada :/ Vind het heel fijn voor hen hoor daar niet van, maar wel erg oneerlijk. Ik heb HTT uiteindelijk maar verkocht aan iemand op het forum die hem graag wilde hebben, is er tenminste iemand blij haha.



Ik had het ook via amerika besteld omdat ik wist dat ik de dag van de NL release de heledag bezig was.. dus dacht ik heb toch een colourpop en too faced bestelling staan in amerika mac kan er ook nog bij  en kreeg ook een mail met 25 off maar ik heb niks op het oog heb ook geen interesse in de selena collectie


----------



## Sulaika (Oct 11, 2016)

Corally said:


> Ja precies... En al helemaal als je ziet wat ze in Amerika krijgen als 'goedmakertje'... verkeerde msf mogen ze houden, krijgen de goede msf gratis nagestuurd als het geproduceerd is en krijgen een code voor $25 dollar korting. Zelfs de mensen die beide msfs hebben besteld hebben een mail met die code gekregen. En hier nada :/ Vind het heel fijn voor hen hoor daar niet van, maar wel erg oneerlijk. Ik heb HTT uiteindelijk maar verkocht aan iemand op het forum die hem graag wilde hebben, is er tenminste iemand blij haha.



Gelukkig heb je er toch iemand mee blij kunnen maken dan 
Maar wat een kut service heeft de ''Nederlandse'' MAC zeg!!


----------



## Sulaika (Oct 11, 2016)

filio said:


> Ik heb ook de labels verwisseld  was makkelijker dan ik dacht. Ik vind de msf's zo mooi de blush (taraji glow) daar zou ik een backup van willen highlighter is ook mooi maar poederig en is super subtiel . Maar taraji glow de blush is zooo mooi het komt bij mij meer peachy/bronzerachtig over en kan geen rood in terug vinden wou dat ik een backup had ik heb het nu tijdelijk terug gelegd om mijn andere blushes de kans te geven om gedragen te worden  voor de lipstick had ik wel 3 lipsticks die er op lijken  kleur die ik toch draag



Hij is idd super mooi! Ben er ook erg blij mee


----------



## Sulaika (Nov 24, 2016)

Iemand wat van de Mariah Carey besteld?

Het is online, ging heeeel toevallig kijken.

Ik heb l/s - Mcizzle
Lipgloss - Just Like Honey
En de EDSF die is 35 euro, bij beautyscene stond 48 euro.


----------



## Corally (Nov 24, 2016)

Sulaika said:


> Iemand wat van de Mariah Carey besteld?
> 
> Het is online, ging heeeel toevallig kijken.
> 
> ...



Ik ging ook net kijken, alleen maar omdat iemand op specktra zei dat het online was in Duitsland haha. Ik heb alleen Sweet Sweet Fantasy gekocht. Ik zag het inderdaad van de EDSF, maar die shimmer powder stond voor 25 bij beautyscene en in de webshop was die 35 dusja.  In Duitsland zijn de EDSF en de poeder wel rond de 48 euro dus wij hebben het nog best goed volgens mij xD


----------



## macaddictx (Nov 24, 2016)

Zie het nu pas! Gelukkig was alles wat ik wou er nog. Ik heb Sweet Sweet Fantasy en I'm That Chick You Like besteld.

Wel beetje verbaasd dat hij hier eerder uit kwam dan in Amerika.


----------



## filio (Apr 27, 2017)

Hebben jullie nog iets gekocht met de 20% korting bij mac en bijenkorf of 21% korting bij douglas?

Ik heb de next to nothing face colour, extra dimension blush faux sure!, extra dimension blush fairly precious (prachtige highlighter voor op een donkere huid!), studio fix concealer in nw40 (voor onder de ogen) en match master concealer in 8.5 voor de zomer  

Denk dat ik voor de volgende keer de studio fix in nc47 wil uitproberen


----------



## Corally (Apr 27, 2017)

filio said:


> Hebben jullie nog iets gekocht met de 20% korting bij mac en bijenkorf of 21% korting bij douglas?
> 
> Ik heb de next to nothing face colour, extra dimension blush faux sure!, extra dimension blush fairly precious (prachtige highlighter voor op een donkere huid!), studio fix concealer in nw40 (voor onder de ogen) en match master concealer in 8.5 voor de zomer
> 
> Denk dat ik voor de volgende keer de studio fix in nc47 wil uitproberen



Ik heb Oh Darling en Superb gekocht. Superb heb ik al maar volgens Temptalia schijnt deze anders te zijn. En ik heb ook al WOG en de WOG in de Copper Face Compact (die anders is dan de losse WOG) maar wilde Oh Darling toch hebben. Heb er altijd spijt van gehad dat ik die niet met die ene kerstcollectie had gekocht. Krijg mijn MAC pakketje maandag pas though, terwijl ik afgelopen maandag heb besteld. Sloooooom. Fairly Precious heb ik ook al van een aantal jaar geleden. Idd een hele mooie highlighter en toch pak ik hem eigenlijk nooit haha... maar ik zit nu ook al 70+ highlighters volgens mij, oeps.


----------



## filio (Apr 27, 2017)

Corally said:


> Ik heb Oh Darling en Superb gekocht. Superb heb ik al maar volgens Temptalia schijnt deze anders te zijn. En ik heb ook al WOG en de WOG in de Copper Face Compact (die anders is dan de losse WOG) maar wilde Oh Darling toch hebben. Heb er altijd spijt van gehad dat ik die niet met die ene kerstcollectie had gekocht. Krijg mijn MAC pakketje maandag pas though, terwijl ik afgelopen maandag heb besteld. Sloooooom. Fairly Precious heb ik ook al van een aantal jaar geleden. Idd een hele mooie highlighter en toch pak ik hem eigenlijk nooit haha... maar ik zit nu ook al 70+ highlighters volgens mij, oeps.



Heb je via mac besteld? dat duurt altijd zo lang ik heb zelf even naar amsterdam (douglas) zodat ik de kleuren kon uittesten. Ik denk dat ik later nog meer extra dimension blushen (hard to get en hushed tone denk ik) wil en superb want die was ook zo mooi glow with it staat ook op mijn lijstje  alleen ik ben een beetje highlight overloaded had namelijk paar weken terug abh glowkits besteld 

Wanneer komt de fruity juicy collectie uit in NL het kwam vandaag uit op de uk site morgen of volgende week?


----------



## Corally (Apr 27, 2017)

filio said:


> Heb je via mac besteld? dat duurt altijd zo lang ik heb zelf even naar amsterdam (douglas) zodat ik de kleuren kon uittesten. Ik denk dat ik later nog meer extra dimension blushen (hard to get en hushed tone denk ik) wil en superb want die was ook zo mooi glow with it staat ook op mijn lijstje  alleen ik ben een beetje highlight overloaded had namelijk paar weken terug abh glowkits besteld
> 
> Wanneer komt de fruity juicy collectie uit in NL het kwam vandaag uit op de uk site morgen of volgende week?



Ja, toen ik zag dat MAC korting had plaatste ik meteen mijn bestelling. Douglas was later met de korting (en sowieso hadden ze op dat moment Superb nog niet). Heel jammer want ik bestel zoooveeel liever via Douglas. Ik ben ook highlighter overloaded haha, heb de afgelopen 1,5 maand iets van 30 highlighters gekocht XD En toch blijf ik ze kopen hahaha. De blushes en GWI sla ik denk ik allemaal over want ik gebruik vrijwel altijd matte of satin blushes. Al zien ze er prachtig uit dus ik snap dat je meer wil hebben!

Ik heb geen idee wanneer Fruity Juicy uitkomt! Ik hoef niks van die collectie dus heb het niet in de gaten gehouden. Sowieso vind ik de collecties van MAC de laatste tijd errrrg tegenvallen en heb dus de laatste tijd mijn geld aan andere merken uitgegeven haha. Al heb ik nog steeds een lijstje met permanente producten die ik wil hebben.


----------



## filio (Apr 27, 2017)

Corally said:


> Ja, toen ik zag dat MAC korting had plaatste ik meteen mijn bestelling. Douglas was later met de korting (en sowieso hadden ze op dat moment Superb nog niet). Heel jammer want ik bestel zoooveeel liever via Douglas. Ik ben ook highlighter overloaded haha, heb de afgelopen 1,5 maand iets van 30 highlighters gekocht XD En toch blijf ik ze kopen hahaha. De blushes en GWI sla ik denk ik allemaal over want ik gebruik vrijwel altijd matte of satin blushes. Al zien ze er prachtig uit dus ik snap dat je meer wil hebben!
> 
> Ik heb geen idee wanneer Fruity Juicy uitkomt! Ik hoef niks van die collectie dus heb het niet in de gaten gehouden. Sowieso vind ik de collecties van MAC de laatste tijd errrrg tegenvallen en heb dus de laatste tijd mijn geld aan andere merken uitgegeven haha. Al heb ik nog steeds een lijstje met permanente producten die ik wil hebben.



Ik wil de coconut fix+ die ik nu heb is bijna op dus wil nieuwe hebben.


----------



## Corally (Apr 28, 2017)

Haha ik snap er niks van. Heb mijn pakketje net ontvangen. Terwijl van de week nog bij de track & trace stond dat het maandag zou komen.  Maar dat vind ik niet erg  haha. En ze zijn zo pretty!!  En Temptalia had dus gelijk, deze Superb is echt anders dan de originele Superb. Ik vraag me eigenlijk af of deze OD wel hetzelfde is als de originele OD haha, want volgens mij zijn tot nu toe alle re-releases van edsf nooit dezelfde kleur geweest haha. Maar hij is wel heel mooi iig haha.


----------



## filio (Apr 28, 2017)

Corally said:


> Haha ik snap er niks van. Heb mijn pakketje net ontvangen. Terwijl van de week nog bij de track & trace stond dat het maandag zou komen.  Maar dat vind ik niet erg  haha. En ze zijn zo pretty!!  En Temptalia had dus gelijk, deze Superb is echt anders dan de originele Superb. Ik vraag me eigenlijk af of deze OD wel hetzelfde is als de originele OD haha, want volgens mij zijn tot nu toe alle re-releases van edsf nooit dezelfde kleur geweest haha. Maar hij is wel heel mooi iig haha.



Ik heb superb, mac studio fix nc47 (nc50 is te donker en is oranje in de waterweight is wel goede mixer) en extra dimension blush in just a pinch (voor als highlighter ga door een peachy fase heen) nog besteld. Trouwens de extra dimension blush in faux sure is niet glitterig het is eerder glowy hush tone was ook eerder glowy. Ik zei net dat ik highlighter overload heb maar ik ga wat highlighters wegdoen (oa abh moonchild doe ik weg)  Ik heb superb besteld omdat het op de tom ford bodem highlighter uit de highlighter duo lijkt en vond de kleur er van echt mooi (en tom ford is nog te duur voor mij)

Oude en nieuwe OD verschillen wel
MAC Extra Dimension Skinfinish + Blushes HAUL! *ALL SHADES!* - YouTube


----------



## Corally (Apr 28, 2017)

filio said:


> Ik heb superb, mac studio fix nc47 (nc50 is te donker en is oranje in de waterweight is wel goede mixer) en extra dimension blush in just a pinch (voor als highlighter ga door een peachy fase heen) nog besteld. Trouwens de extra dimension blush in faux sure is niet glitterig het is eerder glowy hush tone was ook eerder glowy. Ik zei net dat ik highlighter overload heb maar ik ga wat highlighters wegdoen (oa abh moonchild doe ik weg)  Ik heb superb besteld omdat het op de tom ford bodem highlighter uit de highlighter duo lijkt en vond de kleur er van echt mooi (en tom ford is nog te duur voor mij)
> 
> Oude en nieuwe OD verschillen wel
> MAC Extra Dimension Skinfinish + Blushes HAUL! *ALL SHADES!* - YouTube



Haha nog een bestelling  Ach, zou ik ook doen met die 20 procent korting. Ben nu blut, anders had ik ook nog wat dingen besteld haha.

Ik zag net in het extra dimension topic al idd dat deze OD iets gouder is.. wel jammer maar ik denk niet dat je dat verschil echt merkt op je gezicht. Bij Superb is het een ander verhaal, dat is echt een compleet andere kleur! Maar dat wist ik al van te voren, daarom kocht ik hem ook haha. Maar hoe moeilijk is het nou om nou dezelfde producten te maken... geef het gewoon een andere naam als het niet meer lukt om dezelfde kleur te maken 

Tom Ford is ook veel te duur! Ik denk niet dat ik ooit iets van dat merk ga kopen. De oude Superb is iig héél mooi, de nieuwe ziet er heel mooi uit maar die heb ik nog niet gebruikt op mijn gezicht dus heb er nog niet echt mening over haha. Misschien dat ik die blushes eens moet swatchen als ik ooit in de buurt ben van een counter... want ik lees eigenlijk alleen maar goede dingen over de blushes. Maar denk toch dat ze te shimmery zijn voor mij. Ik hou van een sterke highlighter, maar wel in combinatie met een matte of satin blush. Anders glanst mijn hele wang en daar hou ik weer niet van haha. Mijn shimmery blushes liggen allemaal te verstoffen haha. Vind het erg jammer dat er niet wat satin-achtige varianten zijn zoals Pleasure Model.


----------



## filio (Oct 31, 2017)

Mac snowball collectie is online op de Mac website zelf!


----------



## Corally (Oct 31, 2017)

filio said:


> Mac snowball collectie is online op de Mac website zelf!



Heb net the gold face bag besteld ook al had ik mezelf beloofd om hem te skippen  Ik weet nu al dat ik major skipper remorse zou krijgen als ik hem niet zou kopen. De vraag is of ik hem ooit zal gebruiken want de embossing is zoooo mooi haha. Wat heb jij gekocht?


----------



## filio (Oct 31, 2017)

Corally said:


> Heb net the gold face bag besteld ook al had ik mezelf beloofd om hem te skippen  Ik weet nu al dat ik major skipper remorse zou krijgen als ik hem niet zou kopen. De vraag is of ik hem ooit zal gebruiken want de embossing is zoooo mooi haha. Wat heb jij gekocht?



 

-Ik heb ook de gold kit besteld (heb oh darling en compact vind WoG toch mooier)
- elle belle lipstick en shimmer and spice lipstick
- extra dimension oogschaduw Its snowing/delicate drift en stylishly merry.

Wat een shade ik ga aankomde vrijdag wel de sets bekijken en of ik meer lipstiften wil.


----------



## Corally (Oct 31, 2017)

filio said:


> -Ik heb ook de gold kit besteld (heb oh darling en compact vind WoG toch mooier)
> - elle belle lipstick en shimmer and spice lipstick
> - extra dimension oogschaduw Its snowing/delicate drift en stylishly merry.
> 
> Wat een shade ik ga aankomde vrijdag wel de sets bekijken en of ik meer lipstiften wil.



Ik vind WOG ook mooier dan OD. Best een grote haul zeg! Was eigenlijk van plan om de collectie te skippen, maar toen de collectie online kwam vanochtend moest en zou ik de gold face bag hebben


----------



## filio (Oct 31, 2017)

Corally said:


> Ik vind WOG ook mooier dan OD. Best een grote haul zeg! Was eigenlijk van plan om de collectie te skippen, maar toen de collectie online kwam vanochtend moest en zou ik de gold face bag hebben


 

Geen stylishly merry die ziet er mooi en complex uit


----------



## Corally (Oct 31, 2017)

filio said:


> Geen stylishly merry die ziet er mooi en complex uit



Nee, want ik pak de single oogschaduws die ik heb al bijna nooit. En 23 euro voor 1 oogschaduw vind ik overigens echt belachelijk


----------



## filio (Oct 31, 2017)

Corally said:


> Nee, want ik pak de single oogschaduws die ik heb al bijna nooit. En 23 euro voor 1 oogschaduw vind ik overigens echt belachelijk



Klopt ik dacht dat het minder zou zijn. Delicate drift stuur ik terug want het is net de ene die ik niet wou licht roze nee dankje wou wel de paarse... Met je mobiel bestellen is rot


----------



## Corally (Oct 31, 2017)

filio said:


> Klopt ik dacht dat het minder zou zijn. Delicate drift stuur ik terug want het is net de ene die ik niet wou licht roze nee dankje wou wel de paarse... Met je mobiel bestellen is rot



Ah balen  Ik vind mobiel bestellen ook niet fijn. Heb trouwens het idee dat mensen denken dat een van die losse highlighters WOG is, want die gouden highlighter is uitverkocht terwijl de gold face bag er nog wel is


----------



## linmanu (Oct 31, 2017)

Heb holiday crush en stylish merry besteld. Ben benieuwd!


----------



## filio (Oct 31, 2017)

Corally said:


> Ah balen  Ik vind mobiel bestellen ook niet fijn. Heb trouwens het idee dat mensen denken dat een van die losse highlighters WOG is, want die gouden highlighter is uitverkocht terwijl de gold face bag er nog wel is



Gold face bag is nu uitverkocht. Zou zonde zijn als je de verkeerde zou bestellen... Ik wil nu ook de andere rode lipstift bestellen want ik denk dat ik een aantal rode lipstiften moet vervangen *kuch*udxgwenlipstiften*kuch*


----------



## Corally (Nov 1, 2017)

filio said:


> Gold face bag is nu uitverkocht. Zou zonde zijn als je de verkeerde zou bestellen... Ik wil nu ook de andere rode lipstift bestellen want ik denk dat ik een aantal rode lipstiften moet vervangen *kuch*udxgwenlipstiften*kuch*



Zou heel zonde zijn! Ik zag idd al dat de gold face bag uitverkocht was en nog een boel andere dingen! Zijn die UD lippies nu al niet meer goed dan? Ik heb niet zoveel met UD dus ik weet niet meer zo goed wanneer die collab was maar volgens mij was dat toch niet zo heel lang geleden?


----------

